# [Official] ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Owner's club



## Fishballs

*ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Owner's club*

*-This is where the best monitor in the industry shall live.*

*Application here* (only fill if you have the necessary info)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1C6uWc1PWwV89TiYIXmgGq2Awr5q2dky1xM8zOvEMpHs/edit?usp=sharing&ui=2&chrome=false&rm=demo#gid=demo

This is a new group, & my first group. I do promise to try and maintain and keep updates going as more information comes in! All suggestions are wanted, feel free to post or PM Fishballs for any OP suggestions!










*Signature*








ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Owner's club









Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1509599] ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Owner's club[/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Fishballs

*Monitor Suggestions:*

*Display Color Settings / Profile Installation Steps -*

Brightness Settings: 32
Contrast Settings: 45

How to install / create a Display calibrated profile using Windows Color Management
Asus Default Profile (

ASUS_PG278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip 9k .zip file
 )

Windows 7 -

Start
Search Color Management
Open Color Management
Check the Use my settings box under Devices Tab
Click Add
Any downloaded Display Profile will be available in this window
Select your profile of choice, click ok
Now back in the Devices Tab window, select your profile, then select Set as Default Profile.
Click Ok

Installation Complete


Also if you want to create your own profile:
Instead of under Devices tab go to the Advanced tab
Select Calibrate Display and follow the setup wizard to create your own display profile.
This new profile will also be select-able under devices tab once created following the same steps above starting at Step 5.

*OD Settings:*

TFT Central -

With OD now turned up to the maximum 'Extreme' setting you can see that the overall response times remained very similar to the 'Normal' setting with some minor improvement. We achieved an average 2.4ms G2G response time here although much larger overshoot was now present. The overdrive impulse is too aggressive in this mode and it is leading to far too much overshoot. In practice there is basically no change to responsiveness, but a noticeable dark trail is now present across many colour transitions. The normal mode seems optimum on this screen, and extreme should probably be avoided.


*Enabling Gsync:*
Credit - pr1me
*GYSNC NO LONGER REQUIRES FULL SCREEN GAMING*

Go to the Nvidia control panel > Manage 3D Settings > Global Settings > Scroll down to Vertical Sync and make sure G-Sync is selected.

Most of your games will use global setting and therefor will be using G-sync (you can still add your specific game and check the V-sync line to be sure G-sync is selected)


You can check G-sync is running by looking at the tiny LED light near the *power button* of the monitor
White = Normal
Yellow = ULMB
Green = 3D Vision
Red = G-Sync (It will show up red only when you're running a 3d game)
Orange = Stand by


----------



## Nizzen

My 2x Asus swift









Bought in Norway 1 month ago.http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/Swift.jpg.html

One for the main Pc, and one for the benchtable


----------



## adamski07

Rog Swift owner here! Will fill up application and post photos soon!


----------



## Kronvict

Swifty owner right here. Add me please


----------



## Easty

2 days owning it I decided to keep the other on order. Swift squared.

My unboxing 




If you want a swift tshirt go bother Asus here.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/504027204896825345%5B%2FURL


----------



## Shogon

Still wondering if I should return it to Fry's due to that pixel. It's only noticeable on a black background (shows blue) and when the monitor isn't in ULMB mode.

Other then that this monitor + freedom arm = lots of desk space!

Too bad I don't have a twitter account lol. Just like my Titan shirt I probably would never wear it outside the house







.


----------



## WaXmAn

Can't wait till mine comes from NewEgg Friday!!!


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> Still wondering if I should return it to Fry's due to that pixel. It's only noticeable on a black background (shows blue) and when the monitor isn't in ULMB mode.
> 
> Other then that this monitor + freedom arm = lots of desk space!
> 
> Too bad I don't have a twitter account lol. Just like my Titan shirt I probably would never wear it outside the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats really up to you and how much is it going to bother you knowing that its there after having paid so much for it. My ocd in knowing that its there would make me exchange it which is why I preferred buying locally at frys and even bought the 3 year warranty for no hassle exchanges in case of current or future problems.


----------



## Asus11

can you add me? I really cant be bothered to add a picture lol

heres an old one

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/4110

retailer : Scan

0 dead pixels


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> can you add me? I really cant be bothered to add a picture lol
> 
> heres an old one
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/4110
> 
> retailer : Scan
> 
> 0 dead pixels


Added


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Swifty owner right here. Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/98c348346977598 http://www.imagebam.com/image/cf9683346956320 http://www.imagebam.com/image/9ea223346956318


don't forget to fill out the application!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Thats really up to you and how much is it going to bother you knowing that its there after having paid so much for it. My ocd in knowing that its there would make me exchange it which is why I preferred buying locally at frys and even bought the 3 year warranty for no hassle exchanges in case of current or future problems.


Yeah I bought the service from Fry's also oddly enough (never do). I'll probably call them tomorrow or something about it and get my new one on hold. I'm somewhat OCD but it's still difficult to find the pixel unless I search for it. I just don't want to experience Bay Area traffic again lol!


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yeah I bought the service from Fry's also oddly enough (never do). I'll probably call them tomorrow or something about it and get my new one on hold. I'm somewhat OCD but it's still difficult to find the pixel unless I search for it. I just don't want to experience Bay Area traffic again lol!


The discusion thread contained a few users with stuck pixels and then a ton of people like raging if there monitor wasn't pixel perfect it would be returned. I cant wait to get more people in this club and really see how many even got 1 stuck pixel!


----------



## sparkhsh

I've had this monitor for a couple of days now and notice a a strange issue where a calibration pattern in my browser extends past the browser screen and "leaks" onto my desktop. I've only see it in this one specific case, but if anyone else can try it I would be curious to know if it happens to others.

Go to this link, http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php then scroll down the page and see if this happens...



Edit: I tried to take a screenshot but the screen looked fine on my other monitor, so I used my cell camera.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> don't forget to fill out the application!


Didn't realize about the app till after i posted. All filled out


----------



## zeroibis

Got mine from newegg yesterday but I will not be able to actually get it until I am back in town. Will add pics and other info once I have possession.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Got mine from newegg yesterday but I will not be able to actually get it until I am back in town. Will add pics and other info once I have possession.


Congratulations on getting an order, Newegg sold out in like 8 minutes?? Just saw the forums blow up like 20 pages when it happened!


----------



## saer

Got mine


----------



## Fishballs

Guys totally just realized my spelling was wrong! apostrophe wasn't in the right place! Make sure to update your signature for those who took it already! Sorry!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> Still wondering if I should return it to Fry's due to that pixel. It's only noticeable on a black background (shows blue) and when the monitor isn't in ULMB mode.
> 
> Other then that this monitor + freedom arm = lots of desk space!
> 
> Too bad I don't have a twitter account lol. Just like my Titan shirt I probably would never wear it outside the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How well is the Freedom arm holding up the monitor? Any sag due to the weight of it? Might purchase one for mine.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just to show that I actually have it for the owner's club, behold my garbage pictures!





Also, for those that want to try a calibration profile for theirs that may or may not work (since all panels are different):

ROGPG278Q8262014iccprofile.zip 241k .zip file
]

Calibrated to 130 cd/m2.

Brightness Settings: 32

Contrast Settings: 45

R: 97

G: 98

B: 98

Done on an X-Rite i1 Display Pro w/ Large Color Set + Pantone Spot Colors-Solid (Large Set).


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkhsh*
> 
> I've had this monitor for a couple of days now and notice a a strange issue where a calibration pattern in my browser extends past the browser screen and "leaks" onto my desktop. I've only see it in this one specific case, but if anyone else can try it I would be curious to know if it happens to others.
> 
> Go to this link, http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php then scroll down the page and see if this happens...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I tried to take a screenshot but the screen looked fine on my other monitor, so I used my cell camera.


Yes, mine does the same thing.


----------



## Descadent

so jealous right now...shouldn't of cancelled my newegg order... i was expecting it to get here after I would be out of town for labor day weekend so i cancelled it... now that i see yall are already getting it or at least getting it by thursday :-(

stupid newegg and google security thing said it wouldn't ship till wed so i cancelled. booooo... over $800 saved for time being

enjoy the monitors

MAKE SOME VIDEOS!


----------



## Asmodian

Mine does too, it also does it with the AVS-HD test patterns in "Misc Patterns\D- Resolution"

"2-SingleBlackPixels.mp4" shows it the worst but "1-Checkerboard Pattern.mp4" and "3-Vertical Resolution - 1 Pixel.mp4" exhibit it as well.

I noticed the same effect on the PB287Q* but even more significant and my Overlord X270OC does it too but it looks slightly different.

*Pictures.


----------



## Fishballs

Finally Official myself !!


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkhsh*
> 
> I've had this monitor for a couple of days now and notice a a strange issue where a calibration pattern in my browser extends past the browser screen and "leaks" onto my desktop. I've only see it in this one specific case, but if anyone else can try it I would be curious to know if it happens to others.
> 
> Go to this link, http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php then scroll down the page and see if this happens...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I tried to take a screenshot but the screen looked fine on my other monitor, so I used my cell camera.


Same here. There are other tests that fail too. All of these for example:
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern
(7b turns purple when maximized)

For comparison, here's my PG278Q:


versus my U2410:


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Finally Official myself !!


grats!!







enjoy!


----------



## Easty

Holy smoley. santa does really bring all his presents at the same time.









think i need to take some time off work and indulge.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smoley. santa does really bring all his presents at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i need to take some time off work and indulge.


You lucky!! I'm still waiting on mine!








Anyway, my 1+1 sandstone got shipped 2 days ago, getting it tom!







My friend got his yesterday and he said he's getting motion sickness every time he uses the Rift. He probably need time to adjust to it.







Grats on your Rift!









Btw, im expecting mine this late Sept or around Oct. Waiting game never ends.


----------



## Iano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You lucky!! I'm still waiting on mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my 1+1 sandstone got shipped 2 days ago, getting it tom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got his yesterday and he said he's getting motion sickness every time he uses the Rift. He probably need time to adjust to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats on your Rift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, im expecting mine this late Sept or around Oct. Waiting game never ends.


Just a heads up, save yourself a few hours of troubleshooting: https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=13304

Not sure what I'm going to do in the end, luckily the drivers/software are light and fast to install/uninstall. I doubt this is a priority for Oculus at the moment. :-/


----------



## vullcan

Oh come on! That sucks!!! I too am receiving the DK2 the same week as the Asus, and now we have to jump through hoops to get them to play nice?

I hope they work the fix into a driver ASAP. Despite lightweight drivers, who wants to go through that!?


----------



## Easty

I'll look into using igpu. I've done this with obs streaming and it isolates very well. My sony hmd works as a separate display and has no issues. I look forward to playing with OR and two swifts though. Not a bad predicament.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iano*
> 
> Just a heads up, save yourself a few hours of troubleshooting: https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=13304
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do in the end, luckily the drivers/software are light and fast to install/uninstall. I doubt this is a priority for Oculus at the moment. :-/


im aware of this issue as mentioned by the other user on the other thread. Thanks tho. I have my gaming laptop where ill be using the dk2. I decided to buy it just for my racing sim games. Hopefully, we'll get a fix before mine arrives.


----------



## Descadent

since i got my crossovers up for sale i've been strongly thinking of just doing 1 swift and geting a dk2 for my racing sims as well instead of 3 swifts and probably still getting dk2


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> since i got my crossovers up for sale i've been strongly thinking of just doing 1 swift and geting a dk2 for my racing sims as well instead of 3 swifts and probably still getting dk2


You should. Based on the feedback of my friend, he likes it better than his triple monitor setup. Currently, he is using pb278q and the dk2.


----------



## skuko

filled out the app, loving the screen so far. minor annoyance are the viewing angles, but i think i'll get over that


----------



## Iano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You should. Based on the feedback of my friend, he likes it better than his triple monitor setup. Currently, he is using pb278q and the dk2.


It's very fun for racing sims.







I have a cockpit /w a fanatec setup and it's a really neat experience. The only thing that sucks is the DK2 cable is SHORT, I basically had to move the whole cockpit in front of my desk. The cable length is "calibrated" so you can't just extend it. Tested it with LFS, can't wait for Assetto Corsa to get the DK2 update.


----------



## Descadent

yeah i have a cockpit as well, obutto r3volution, not to get off topic but fanatec just announced the csw v2 today. totally going to sell off my g27 and my thrustmaster TX and get one since it's going to be pc/ps4/xbox one compatible!

dk2 needs iracing support though!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iano*
> 
> It's very fun for racing sims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cockpit /w a fanatec setup and it's a really neat experience. The only thing that sucks is the DK2 cable is SHORT, I basically had to move the whole cockpit in front of my desk. The cable length is "calibrated" so you can't just extend it. Tested it with LFS, can't wait for Assetto Corsa to get the DK2 update.


cool. I have small room so I guess ill be fine. We b play AC as well, its actually the reason why we pre ordered dk2.. its a lot of fun to play especially if you have a group of friends who play the same game.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> filled out the app, loving the screen so far. minor annoyance are the viewing angles, but i think i'll get over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've actually found the viewing angles quite good.

On another note, has anyone run into the bug where your FPS on loading screens tanks to sub 30 fps when G-Sync is enabled? Like on the League of Legends loading screen?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I've actually found the viewing angles quite good.
> 
> On another note, has anyone run into the bug where your FPS on loading screens tanks to sub 30 fps when G-Sync is enabled? Like on the League of Legends loading screen?


I have to admit I thought the same thing, reviews made a TN panel sound far worse then I thought for never owning one before. I can live with this monitor just fine. and being on 60hz my whole life, holy cow does 144hz feel better then RL!!


----------



## skuko

well, the viewing angles are objectively worse than IPS/PLS, but that's about it. all the other things more than make up for it


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I've actually found the viewing angles quite good.
> 
> On another note, has anyone run into the bug where your FPS on loading screens tanks to sub 30 fps when G-Sync is enabled? Like on the League of Legends loading screen?


I have the same issue with League of Legends, but now Gsync is not working in League after I kept messing around with settings and drivers.

It's not that bad considering I'm able to hit 144fps + consistently, but still annoying gsync not working, only in League....


----------



## Dcode

Well this thing crushes the BenQ XL2720Z in colours and viewing angles. The image quality is amazing and almost IPS levels.

I am getting some weird flickering every now and then, anyone noticed this?

Ill get some snaps and vids up soon.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Well this thing crushes the BenQ XL2720Z in colours and viewing angles. The image quality is amazing and almost IPS levels.
> 
> I am getting some weird flickering every now and then, anyone noticed this?
> 
> Ill get some snaps and vids up soon.


No but I heard some people fixed some similar issues trying a different DP cable.


----------



## Ardi

I got my swift yesterday. Lots of stuttering in BF4 when SLI and g-sync are enabled. The stutters go away when SLI is disabled. I'm on the latest 340.52 driver. Anyone with the same issue? There are people with the same issue on BlurBuster forum.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> No but I heard some people fixed some similar issues trying a different DP cable.


Flickering only seems to happen with G-Sync enabled.

You can test by launching CS:GO and on the main menu open the console and type some text. The screen flickers with every keystroke.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> I got my swift yesterday. Lots of stuttering in BF4 when SLI and g-sync are enabled. The stutters go away when SLI is disabled. I'm on the latest 340.52 driver. Anyone with the same issue? There are people with the same issue on BlurBuster forum.


Identical issues with sli titans. In other games also, TR & SC Blacklist. It happens when u crank up the settings and frames drop below 80. Anything above 90 frames and it's smooth as butter. Disable sli and gsync works as intended. I have tried multiple drivers, diff DP cable, uninstalling any software that may potentially conflict, etc.. Could not isolate issue, must be nvidia driver issue...


----------



## mbreslin

I have sli titans but the only fps I've played is titanfall and planetside2 and both perfectly smooth with gsync on and sli enabled.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Identical issues with sli titans. In other games also, TR & SC Blacklist. It happens when u crank up the settings and frames drop below 80. Anything above 90 frames and it's smooth as butter. Disable sli and gsync works as intended. I have tried multiple drivers, diff DP cable, uninstalling any software that may potentially conflict, etc.. Could not isolate issue, must be nvidia driver issue...


Agreed, I think ManualG from Nvidia filed a bug report for this.


----------



## rc12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Identical issues with sli titans. In other games also, TR & SC Blacklist. It happens when u crank up the settings and frames drop below 80. Anything above 90 frames and it's smooth as butter. Disable sli and gsync works as intended. I have tried multiple drivers, diff DP cable, uninstalling any software that may potentially conflict, etc.. Could not isolate issue, must be nvidia driver issue...


Guys this is probably a pixel clock issue.

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

I've been running this to run 120 Hz SLI Titans with my Overlord monitor for a year now. It's working with my Swift as well. You'd think Nvidia would have fixed this prior to the release of this monitor.


----------



## grim2k4

Got mine today and just set it up, havent had time to game yet but did a quick dead pixel check and looks like I am good.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim2k4*
> 
> Got mine today and just set it up, havent had time to game yet but did a quick dead pixel check and looks like I am good.


Glad to hear all is well. For as many ragers as I saw in the discussion thread saying they would return even 1 dead pixel, this monitor has been perfect for 99% of the people!


----------



## Skrillion

Finally arrived here as well. I haven't opened it as im in the office. Will check the screen when i get home in a few hours!


----------



## Shaitan

Mine is sitting at a relative's house waiting for me to get off work and go pick it up. Only 3 more hours to go....


----------



## WompaStompa11

A few thing I learned that may help others:

1) Use the included DisplayPort cable first. I used my old DisplayPort cable that came with my HP ZR30w and "enable g-sync" option was completely absent from Nvidia control panel.

2) I thought the ring of light was supposed to change colors when different modes are activated (ULMB, g-sync), but it's the tiny power led that changes color. This greatly helped to determine if ULMB was activated.

3) I could easily active ULMB on the desktop, but the power led turned red as soon as I started a game (thus apparently switching to g-sync mode). To fix I changed two things in Nvidia Control Panel -- unchecked "enable g-sync" and changed vertical sync (in "manage 3d settings") to "use the 3d application setting." After this, ULMB stayed on in game.

And now I'm trying different settings on several different games to find what is best / suits me most. I have a few questions:

1) When using g-sync, I read its better to have a frame rate limiter a few fps under 144 fps. Does anyone have a link explaining this in detail? (e.g. how does it benefit input lag / smoothness)

2) What is the easiest / most stable method of limiting the frame rate near 144 fps? Nvidia Inspector and EVGA Precision had frame rate limiters up to 120 fps. MSI Afterbuner's limiter was harder to find. For now I'm using "RivaTuner Statistics Server" which came with EVGA Precision v4.2.1.

3) What are the best settings for ULMB? Pros & Cons of v-sync on / v-sync off? Should a frame rate limiter be used?

4) Is there an easy way to determine a CPU bottleneck? I'm worried that my i5 2500k (3.3GHz stock clock) may be holding me back in some cases (have trouble reaching 120 fps on Guild Wars 2, Starcraft II).


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> A few thing I learned that may help others:
> 
> 1) Use the included DisplayPort cable first. I used my old DisplayPort cable that came with my HP ZR30w and "enable g-sync" option was completely absent from Nvidia control panel.
> 
> 2) I thought the ring of light was supposed to change colors when different modes are activated (ULMB, g-sync), but it's the tiny power led that changes color. This greatly helped to determine if ULMB was activated.
> 
> 3) I could easily active ULMB on the desktop, but the power led turned red as soon as I started a game (thus apparently switching to g-sync mode). To fix I changed two things in Nvidia Control Panel -- unchecked "enable g-sync" and changed vertical sync (in "manage 3d settings") to "use the 3d application setting." After this, ULMB stayed on in game.
> 
> And now I'm trying different settings on several different games to find what is best / suits me most. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) When using g-sync, I read its better to have a frame rate limiter a few fps under 144 fps. Does anyone have a link explaining this in detail? (e.g. how does it benefit input lag / smoothness)
> 
> 2) What is the easiest / most stable method of limiting the frame rate near 144 fps? Nvidia Inspector and EVGA Precision had frame rate limiters up to 120 fps. MSI Afterbuner's limiter was harder to find. For now I'm using "RivaTuner Statistics Server" which came with EVGA Precision v4.2.1.
> 
> 3) What are the best settings for ULMB? Pros & Cons of v-sync on / v-sync off? Should a frame rate limiter be used?
> 
> 4) Is there an easy way to determine a CPU bottleneck? I'm worried that my i5 2500k (3.3GHz stock clock) may be holding me back in some cases (have trouble reaching 120 fps on Guild Wars 2, Starcraft II).


I have to admit I thought this too figured my gsync was just always on, tonight ill take a better look. Thanks!

2) I thought the ring of light was supposed to change colors when different modes are activated (ULMB, g-sync), but it's the tiny power led that changes color. This greatly helped to determine if ULMB was activated..


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> A few thing I learned that may help others:
> 
> 1) Use the included DisplayPort cable first. I used my old DisplayPort cable that came with my HP ZR30w and "enable g-sync" option was completely absent from Nvidia control panel.
> 
> 2) I thought the ring of light was supposed to change colors when different modes are activated (ULMB, g-sync), but it's the tiny power led that changes color. This greatly helped to determine if ULMB was activated.
> 
> 3) I could easily active ULMB on the desktop, but the power led turned red as soon as I started a game (thus apparently switching to g-sync mode). To fix I changed two things in Nvidia Control Panel -- unchecked "enable g-sync" and changed vertical sync (in "manage 3d settings") to "use the 3d application setting." After this, ULMB stayed on in game.
> 
> And now I'm trying different settings on several different games to find what is best / suits me most. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) When using g-sync, I read its better to have a frame rate limiter a few fps under 144 fps. Does anyone have a link explaining this in detail? (e.g. how does it benefit input lag / smoothness)
> 
> 2) What is the easiest / most stable method of limiting the frame rate near 144 fps? Nvidia Inspector and EVGA Precision had frame rate limiters up to 120 fps. MSI Afterbuner's limiter was harder to find. For now I'm using "RivaTuner Statistics Server" which came with EVGA Precision v4.2.1.
> 
> 3) What are the best settings for ULMB? Pros & Cons of v-sync on / v-sync off? Should a frame rate limiter be used?
> 
> 4) Is there an easy way to determine a CPU bottleneck? I'm worried that my i5 2500k (3.3GHz stock clock) may be holding me back in some cases (have trouble reaching 120 fps on Guild Wars 2, Starcraft II).


Had similar issues with cables.

I'd do a driver clean when adding gsync. I had various issues, alt tab lockup ect with previous gsync monitor until I did a driver clean and reinstall.

Some games I noticed limit to 60hz unless you force triple buffering in nv cp.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Well count me in!

From Newegg. Pixel Perfect, almost 0 backlight bleed. I am happy..... now to BF4!



http://imgur.com/ODrtyee




http://imgur.com/eHLYmwL


----------



## tatmMRKIV

How?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Had similar issues with cables.
> 
> I'd do a driver clean when adding gsync. I had various issues, alt tab lockup ect with previous gsync monitor until I did a driver clean and reinstall.
> 
> Some games I noticed limit to 60hz unless you force triple buffering in nv cp.


Can confirm that Osu! is one of those games that defaults to 60Hz @ Fullscreen even with Unlimited fps enabled. Gonna try the TB setting when I get back to see if that fixes it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Well count me in!
> 
> From Newegg. Pixel Perfect, almost 0 backlight bleed. I am happy..... now to BF4!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ODrtyee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eHLYmwL


Grats, mate!!








I ran BF4 first too after plugging it in! Perfect, just perfect. Im happy to have 0 dead pixel and unnoticeable backlight bleeding. My old display cries inside its box waitinf for its new owner.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Wow.... all I have to say is WOW....

Thank you ASUS, this monitor is a game changer!

I thought my old Benq was nice but its an etch-a-sketch compared to this!


----------



## Burke888

Is there anyway to confirm if Gysnc is enabled in game? I know you have to first enable it through the Nvidia control panel, and then verify that the game is in fullscreen mode. Finally I know you have to turn on Vysync, but is there anyway to see if it's actually working?

Thanks!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Is there anyway to confirm if Gysnc is enabled in game? I know you have to first enable it through the Nvidia control panel, and then verify that the game is in fullscreen mode. Finally I know you have to turn on Vysync, but is there anyway to see if it's actually working?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe the power light on the monitor itself will turn red if I remember correctly.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I believe the power light on the monitor itself will turn red if I remember correctly.


Correct; the tiny power led (near the power button) should be red in g-sync mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Is there anyway to confirm if Gysnc is enabled in game? I know you have to first enable it through the Nvidia control panel, and then verify that the game is in fullscreen mode. Finally I know you have to turn on Vysync, but is there anyway to see if it's actually working?
> 
> Thanks!


Aren't you supposed to turn off v-sync during g-sync mode? Or did I remember incorrectly?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Is there anyway to confirm if Gysnc is enabled in game? I know you have to first enable it through the Nvidia control panel, and then verify that the game is in fullscreen mode. Finally I know you have to turn on Vysync, but is there anyway to see if it's actually working?
> 
> Thanks!


V-sync must be turned off in games since g-sync replaces it.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> V-sync must be turned off in games since g-sync replaces it.


I did notice that having G-Sync on and having an unlimited cap in games, that G-Sync will actually limit itself automatically before it hits the full 144Hz refresh rate. It auto-caps itself to 142/143 fps.


----------



## Dcode

This is a right F***in monitor!

Seriously its a right piece of kit. If your a serious PC/Tech enthusiast you need to buy one of these.

G-Sync - Meh, don't really see the point with such a high refresh rate, even at lower frame rates I don't see what its doing that is so magic everyone is talking about. Also introduces some kind of flicker on menu's and stuff.

However 2560x1440, 144Hz, imperceivable input lag and fantastic image quality and colours make this the best monitor I have ever used. The only downer is the TN viewing angles but even for a TN these are good.

Its worth every penny!

Its pixel perfect as well. Black uniformity could be better but nothing too bad. Pictures and videos to come.


----------



## Descadent

i'm not down with the lingo but i'm guessing "right" is slang for awesome? lol


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Is there anyway to confirm if Gysnc is enabled in game? I know you have to first enable it through the Nvidia control panel, and then verify that the game is in fullscreen mode. Finally I know you have to turn on Vysync, but is there anyway to see if it's actually working?
> 
> Thanks!


can also press the joystick and fa right often menu says mode gsync.


----------



## grim2k4

Well when I first checked I had no dead pixels but now when I did it again i get a blue on only a black background. It was definitely not there the first time...


----------



## adamski07

G-sync ON!! BF3 for the rest of the day! I guess i'll be enjoying the 2nd display until Friday afternoon











EDIT: Newegg_Support is here! Hey Thanks for the super fast shipping. Got mine overnight even though I only paid for 3 day shipping!


----------



## Nettwerk911

Picked mine up yesterday from Frys


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I have sli titans but the only fps I've played is titanfall and planetside2 and both perfectly smooth with gsync on and sli enabled.


Dude your prob getting way more than 80 fps in those games therefore you won't experience the stuttering. Play a game that will limit your frames to 40-50 then report back.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> Guys this is probably a pixel clock issue.
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> I've been running this to run 120 Hz SLI Titans with my Overlord monitor for a year now. It's working with my Swift as well. You'd think Nvidia would have fixed this prior to the release of this monitor.


Interesting I'll give this a go


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm not down with the lingo but i'm guessing "right" is slang for awesome? lol


Right piece of kit would be English (British) terms. Judging by Decode's icon... I'm guessing Aston Villa?


----------



## Skrillion

100% official!! No bad pixels!! This screen is so freakin amazing. I can't even tell it's a TN Panel. Off to test GSync next.

Must cancel my B&H Preorder first!


----------



## Drebinx

Got mine from tigerdirect late last night.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Right piece of kit would be English (British) terms. Judging by Decode's icon... I'm guessing Aston Villa?


Yes the monitor is very good.

And no not Aston Villa. I hate football lol.

I am from Sheffield, logo has nothing to do with any football team.


----------



## Lourad

Lourad

TigerDirect

0 dead pixels,


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> 100% official!! No bad pixels!! This screen is so freakin amazing. I can't even tell it's a TN Panel. Off to test GSync next.
> 
> Must cancel my B&H Preorder first!


The only difference between my PB278Q and this PG278Q is that the PB278Q has about a 200:1 better contrast ratio than the PG278Q, which is to be expected.

After calibration with an i1DP, they are extremely similar in color reproduction. So much so that I can barely tell the difference.

And viewing angles on the PG278Q are nearly indistinguishable from my PB278Q (PLS), with the exception of if you are looking at it from the bottom up @ an angle (vertical contrast shift). And even then, you have to look at it at a very sharp angle.

Asus and AUOptronics outdid themselves with this panel.

The *ONLY* problem I have with it is that it isn't a semigloss. I await the day that @CallsignVega picks up one of these and does a de-matte guide for it. Because I'm so used to the semi-gloss of the PB278Q, that even though the PG278Q isn't extraordinarily matte, it is enough where you can kinda see a bit of crystallization when looking at a white background.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Count me in. Got mine the other day here in Australia, a week earlier than expected from PC Case Gear (PCCG).

Pixel perfect, tiny amount of bleed on bottom center edge.

Loving the screen. Initially I thought I was having lag issues with the setup, but it was my new ducky keyboard with an excessive key repeat rate set by accident.

Getting a lockup every now and then. Screen freezes, computer resets itself









Pictures from my potato, sorry for the quality.


----------



## Burke888

Okay I've had the chance to tinker around with this panel for a few hours now. I have played Wolfenstein: New Order which runs terrible on my 780Ti SC SLI rig. The game has a very low framerate, in the mid 30's and sometimes drops below that. This monitor had no impact on that game, the game play still had a lot of stutter. Complete garbage even with the Gysync.

Next up was BF4. I'm not entirely sure how to enable Gysnc. Furthermore I'm not even sure how to see if it's working. The red LED light in the bottom right was lit up red while in game Vsync was enabled and disabled. The light was still red with either option, so so much for that as an indicator. I upped the resolution scaling in the game to mimic low frame rates. I was not able to tell if Gysnc was working at 45-60fps, the game felt like it usually does at that low FPS, with the typical "lag" and stuttering.
After creating the artificially low FPS, I set the scaling to 100% and maxed the other settings. *Game play was wonderfully smooth at 70-90fps.* For a person coming from 60Hz this is a great feeling. The dips are disorientating and I don't believe Gsync has much of an impact on that. Any sudden drops in explosions from 70fps down to 40fps is still quite jarring.

I have used a Samsung S27B970D for almost 2 years. I preferred that panels glossy finish and with both models uncalibrated the Samsung looks better by far. Much better colors on the Samsung. The ASUS panel is pretty good quality but it does not have consistent brightness on a full screen black image. Viewing angles were actually not that bad, but of course it's a TN panel so it could not compare to the Samsung.
I had 1 stuck pixel that is visible on a pure black background that's pretty much in the middle of the screen. No dead pixels though. The stand that comes with the monitor offers plenty of adjustments.

Overall I can't say I am very impressed with the Gysync functionality and I have to admit I can't even tell if it's working. That's disappointing especially considering the rave reviews of industry experts touting how revolutionary Gsync is. I really really wish I could notice it, but I can't. Game play does appear smoother at 90fps but that's to be expected. Anything below 60fps is the typical lag fest I've become used to on other panels. If you are using a 60hz 1440p IPS panel right now I would not recommend this monitor. Anyone in the 1080p range, I think this would be a nice step up.


----------



## blackforce

can you add me also i can't get a pic up right now. 0 dead pixels, no backlight bleed at all. got this one from newegg.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Okay I've had the chance to tinker around with this panel for a few hours now. I have played Wolfenstein: New Order which runs terrible on my 780Ti SC SLI rig. The game has a very low framerate, in the mid 30's and sometimes drops below that. This monitor had no impact on that game, the game play still had a lot of stutter. Complete garbage even with the Gysync.
> 
> Next up was BF4. I'm not entirely sure how to enable Gysnc. Furthermore I'm not even sure how to see if it's working. The red LED light in the bottom right was lit up red while in game Vsync was enabled and disabled. The light was still red with either option, so so much for that as an indicator. I upped the resolution scaling in the game to mimic low frame rates. I was not able to tell if Gysnc was working at 45-60fps, the game felt like it usually does at that low FPS, with the typical "lag" and stuttering.
> After creating the artificially low FPS, I set the scaling to 100% and maxed the other settings. *Game play was wonderfully smooth at 70-90fps.* For a person coming from 60Hz this is a great feeling. The dips are disorientating and I don't believe Gsync has much of an impact on that. Any sudden drops in explosions from 70fps down to 40fps is still quite jarring.
> 
> I have used a Samsung S27B970D for almost 2 years. I preferred that panels glossy finish and with both models uncalibrated the Samsung looks better by far. Much better colors on the Samsung. The ASUS panel is pretty good quality but it does not have consistent brightness on a full screen black image. Viewing angles were actually not that bad, but of course it's a TN panel so it could not compare to the Samsung.
> I had 1 stuck pixel that is visible on a pure black background that's pretty much in the middle of the screen. No dead pixels though. The stand that comes with the monitor offers plenty of adjustments.
> 
> Overall I can't say I am very impressed with the Gysync functionality and I have to admit I can't even tell if it's working. That's disappointing especially considering the rave reviews of industry experts touting how revolutionary Gsync is. I really really wish I could notice it, but I can't. Game play does appear smoother at 90fps but that's to be expected. Anything below 60fps is the typical lag fest I've become used to on other panels. If you are using a 60hz 1440p IPS panel right now I would not recommend this monitor. Anyone in the 1080p range, I think this would be a nice step up.


Gsync does not work well with sli if frames drop below 80 which is ironically when gsync should shine.

Numerous users all reporting this via blurbuster & nvidia forums. Suggest u do the same.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> Guys this is probably a pixel clock issue.
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> I've been running this to run 120 Hz SLI Titans with my Overlord monitor for a year now. It's working with my Swift as well. You'd think Nvidia would have fixed this prior to the release of this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting I'll give this a go
Click to expand...

Nvidia removed the pixel clock limit a long time ago, no need for that patcher anymore.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Overall I can't say I am very impressed with the Gysync functionality and I have to admit I can't even tell if it's working. That's disappointing especially considering the rave reviews of industry experts touting how revolutionary Gsync is. I really really wish I could notice it, but I can't. Game play does appear smoother at 90fps but that's to be expected. Anything below 60fps is the typical lag fest I've become used to on other panels. If you are using a 60hz 1440p IPS panel right now I would not recommend this monitor. Anyone in the 1080p range, I think this would be a nice step up.


Give Nvidia's G-sync Pendulum Demo a try. If you cannot tell when G-sync is on then you don't notice stutter and I am jealous, be happy and enjoy your 120 Hz ULMB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Gsync does not work well with sli if frames drop below 80 which is ironically when gsync should shine.
> 
> Numerous users all reporting this via blurbuster & nvidia forums. Suggest u do the same.


I assume this is only in some games, like BF4, as I haven't had this issue at all. I hate the motion blur down at 40 Hz but 40 fps still feels very smooth.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Give Nvidia's G-sync Pendulum Demo a try. If you cannot tell when G-sync is on then you don't notice stutter and I am jealous, be happy and enjoy your 120 Hz ULMB.
> I assume this is only in some games, like BF4, as I haven't had this issue at all. I hate the motion blur down at 40 Hz but 40 fps still feels very smooth.


Asmodian,

I have viewed that demo in the past and I can most certainly tell. What I am trying to convey in my post is that in my own games (BF4 and Wolfenstien) I cannot notice Gysnc working on my own personal rig. It's the same stutter, "laggy" mess I have seen my whole life at 45fps. It looks nothing like the smoothness of the Nvida demo and I am very disappointed.

I am going to try to disable SLI and see if that fixes the issue. I was very excited about this monitor and the Gsync technology is very appealing. I want this to work and I want to be awestruck just like everyone else.


----------



## Asmodian

I can understand that, I am only surprised because G-sync is so obvious in my games even at 40 fps. Of course SLI is well known to behave very differently with different games so I can only hope Nvidia will be able to get G-sync working properly in those games in a future update.









I would have thought at least BF4 would be high on their "to optimize" list though.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Gsync does not work well with sli if frames drop below 80 which is ironically when gsync should shine.
> 
> Numerous users all reporting this via blurbuster & nvidia forums. Suggest u do the same.


Just tried BF4 with SLI disabled.
I could easily see Gysnc working, 45fps was very smooth. VERY IMPRESSIVE!

Do you have the links to the other threads? I would like to follow them to see if there is a fix any time soon.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Just tried BF4 with SLI disabled.
> I could easily see Gysnc working, 45fps was very smooth. VERY IMPRESSIVE!
> 
> Do you have the links to the other threads? I would like to follow them to see if there is a fix any time soon.


I'm very excited to get home and try it then, didn't use gsync at all last night was just blown away by how fluid it felt already, kinda forgot about gsync!


----------



## Easty

err.. Need another 780ti..


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Just tried BF4 with SLI disabled.
> I could easily see Gysnc working, 45fps was very smooth. VERY IMPRESSIVE!
> 
> Do you have the links to the other threads? I would like to follow them to see if there is a fix any time soon.


http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1241


----------



## Fiercy

So guys do you have back-light bleed on the right side and if you press on it does it feel loose? I had some that was bothering me. The thing was that my left side wasn't loose at all but my right side was. So i applied pressure trying to fix it and I think in the end it's better and almost unnoticeable now. Any one experienced this?


----------



## Skrillion

Can't say enough about how awesome this monitor is with my 780ti. So worth the $$.

My calibration I'm using from some people are liking over on the overclocker.co.uk forums. I'm really digging it.

Red: 95
Green:95
Blue:100
Brightness: 24 (I bumped mine up to 33 in the daytime)
Contrast:50


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1241


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/770405/geforce-drivers/gsync-sli-unsmooth-gsync-sli-smooth/


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just to show that I actually have it for the owner's club, behold my garbage pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for those that want to try a calibration profile for theirs that may or may not work (since all panels are different):
> 
> ROGPG278Q8262014iccprofile.zip 241k .zip file
> ]
> 
> Calibrated to 130 cd/m2.
> 
> Brightness Settings: 32
> Contrast Settings: 45
> 
> Done on an X-Rite i1 Display Pro w/ Large Color Set + Pantone Spot Colors-Solid (Large Set).


im trying to try out this profile do I just right click and install profile? do I need to go under monitor settings and do anything?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So guys do you have back-light bleed on the right side and if you press on it does it feel loose? I had some that was bothering me. The thing was that my left side wasn't loose at all but my right side was. So i applied pressure trying to fix it and I think in the end it's better and almost unnoticeable now. Any one experienced this?


Also I just checked mine all around and it feels solid! no backlight bleed and the frame has no flex anywhere!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Just tried BF4 with SLI disabled.
> I could easily see Gysnc working, 45fps was very smooth. VERY IMPRESSIVE!
> 
> Do you have the links to the other threads? I would like to follow them to see if there is a fix any time soon.


Out of curiosity have you tried bf3 with sli enabled? I skipped bf4 but almost want to get it and see if I have the same sli+gsync issues, I don't have them in titanfall or planetside2 or bf3. Also, I'm surprised with 2x 780ti you get such crap frames/stutter in bf4 I thought they fixed most of that by now?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Out of curiosity have you tried bf3 with sli enabled? I skipped bf4 but almost want to get it and see if I have the same sli+gsync issues, I don't have them in titanfall or planetside2 or bf3. Also, I'm surprised with 2x 780ti you get such crap frames/stutter in bf4 I thought they fixed most of that by now?


Didn't they demo this monitor with battlefield 4 in the first video with SLI Titans?

let me find the link

Edit:





^I'm surprised to hear you have problems after they did this.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Didn't they demo this monitor with battlefield 4 in the first video with SLI Titans?
> 
> let me find the link
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm surprised to hear you have problems after they did this.


It only happens if you max everything out and therefore making frames drop below 80. Sli users who have not reported issues yet have not had frames drop below 80 yet...


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> It only happens if you max everything out and therefore making frames drop below 80. Sli users who have not reported issues yet have not had frames drop below 80 yet...


Goodness, you have fun Nvidia fixing that one. doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> im trying to try out this profile do I just right click and install profile? do I need to go under monitor settings and do anything?
> Also I just checked mine all around and it feels solid! no backlight bleed and the frame has no flex anywhere!


Extract or Move-After-Extracting that file to: C/Windows/System32/spool/drivers/color/ . And leave it in there.

Follow the directions here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

*Go to the Install and Activate an ICC Profile section of that page.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Also, for those that want to try a calibration profile for theirs that may or may not work (since all panels are different):
> 
> ROGPG278Q8262014iccprofile.zip 241k .zip file
> ]
> 
> Calibrated to 130 cd/m2.
> 
> Brightness Settings: 32
> Contrast Settings: 45
> 
> Done on an X-Rite i1 Display Pro w/ Large Color Set + Pantone Spot Colors-Solid (Large Set).


Those settings look quite good to me, for the gray scale I measure an average dE of 0.79, max 1.06 without calibration. 140cd/m² and contrast at 833:1. Did you need to lower contrast that much? I notice a benefit in color accuracy simply setting it to 49 and accuracy doesn't change significantly as I decrease contrast further.

I do like my similar settings better:
Brightness: 28
Contrast: 49

About the same deltaE (0.58 avg, 0.97 max), 138 cd/m², 930:1.

If I add:
Red: 99
Green: 100
Blue: 100

dE 0.83 avg, 1.2 max, 138 cd/m², 928:1

Edit: To get a cooler white point I decided to turn red down to 99 too. This gives a white point of 6520K instead of 6434K but doesn't further hurt contrast or brightness. It did bump up all the gray scale deltaE values a small amount but the slightly pink white is also gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Can't say enough about how awesome this monitor is with my 780ti. So worth the $$.
> 
> My calibration I'm using from some people are liking over on the overclocker.co.uk forums. I'm really digging it.
> 
> Red: 95
> Green:95
> Blue:100
> Brightness: 24 (I bumped mine up to 33 in the daytime)
> Contrast:50


I assume you like a cooler white. I measure a white point of 7200K, a brightness of 116 cd/m², and a 849:1 contrast at those settings. Gray scale dE >2 at 15% IRE or higher, maxing at 14.4 dE at 100% IRE. They do fall on a white, just a bluer white then the 6500K standard. A great set for those who don't like the warmer standard of 6500K. You do lose some contrast by lowering the color sliders.


----------



## vulcan78

Impressions:

Newegg rocketed this thing to me in one day with 3 day shipping from Southern California to Northern Nevada by ground, extremely impressive; I ordered it yesterday morning and had it around noon today.

Initially, coming from an Eizo Foris 23" IPS I was non-plussed with the viewing angles, and what another owner describes as crystallization that is pretty noticeable on a white background, and now I am realizing that I have somewhat moderate light-bleed in the lower right-hand corner. After calibrating it to death (Brightness: 30, Contrast: 40, "User defined Color Mode" with R,G,B at their default setting) I am somewhat near the image quality/color fidelity of the Eizo Foris but until there is a DIY way for removing the matte coating and fixing the backlight bleed am not exactly 100% thrilled with this monitor.

I was playing Metro Last Light at 120 FPS and the smoothness is amazing, but with everything graphically maxed and 2x MSAA I am starting to see 90%+ core utilization (memory, excepting Titanfall, is usually around 75% surprisingly) in this and many other games with 780 Ti SC w/ACX SLI (factory clocks).

Titanfall was hands-down the most night and day difference, with V-Sync off and presumably 120 FPS (FRAPS and MSI Afterburner not showing FPS for me) it is so much more smooth and responsive.

Assassins Creed Black Flag, I can't seem to squeeze more than 60 FPS out of it, even setting the framerate to 120 FPS in the .ini and turning off V-Sync doesn't let me get beyond 60 FPS. Anyone know a fix for this?

Overall I give it a 7 out of 10. If it had less backlight bleed and no matte coating associated crystalization I would say 9 out of 10. I can live with the viewing angles, but the aforementioned two issues kinda dampen the ROG Swift experience.


----------



## Easty

tried changig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> Assassins Creed Black Flag, I can't seem to squeeze more than 60 FPS out of it, even setting the framerate to 120 FPS in the .ini and turning off V-Sync doesn't let me get beyond 60 FPS. Anyone know a fix for this?


try to go into nivida control panel and in manage 3d settings > program settings. choose the game and set triple buffering to on.

that worked for me with a couple of games.


----------



## blackforce

Well i have 3 way sli titans, and bf4 and all games run just fine with gsync


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> Newegg rocketed this thing to me in one day with 3 day shipping from Southern California to Northern Nevada by ground, extremely impressive; I ordered it yesterday morning and had it around noon today.
> 
> Initially, coming from an Eizo Foris 23" IPS I was non-plussed with the viewing angles, and what another owner describes as crystallization that is pretty noticeable on a white background, and now I am realizing that I have somewhat moderate light-bleed in the lower right-hand corner. After calibrating it to death (Brightness: 30, Contrast: 40, "User defined Color Mode" with R,G,B at their default setting) I am somewhat near the image quality/color fidelity of the Eizo Foris but until there is a DIY way for removing the matte coating and fixing the backlight bleed am not exactly 100% thrilled with this monitor.
> 
> I was playing Metro Last Light at 120 FPS and the smoothness is amazing, but with everything graphically maxed and 2x MSAA I am starting to see 90%+ core utilization (memory, excepting Titanfall, is usually around 75% surprisingly) in this and many other games with 780 Ti SC w/ACX SLI (factory clocks).
> 
> Titanfall was hands-down the most night and day difference, with V-Sync off and presumably 120 FPS (FRAPS and MSI Afterburner not showing FPS for me) it is so much more smooth and responsive.
> 
> Assassins Creed Black Flag, I can't seem to squeeze more than 60 FPS out of it, even setting the framerate to 120 FPS in the .ini and turning off V-Sync doesn't let me get beyond 60 FPS. Anyone know a fix for this?
> 
> Overall I give it a 7 out of 10. If it had less backlight bleed and no matte coating associated crystalization I would say 9 out of 10. I can live with the viewing angles, but the aforementioned two issues kinda dampen the ROG Swift experience.


I fixed my right corner back-light bleed by squeezing the bezel which felt loose after hard pressuring it was gone. I had my back-light bleed in the middle of the right bezel though corners were fine.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> How well is the Freedom arm holding up the monitor? Any sag due to the weight of it? Might purchase one for mine.


Sorry for the late reply back but it's doing a wonderful job! Even at the lowest tortion on the spring there is no sagging at all, the monitor weighs next to nothing compared to my U2711 and it's the best feeling ever to have a free desk for the most part (not to mention it does a wonderful job on the cable managing). It's pretty versatile that's for sure, I can angle this thing almost anywhere just like in the video regarding it


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply back but it's doing a wonderful job! Even at the lowest tortion on the spring there is no sagging at all, the monitor weighs next to nothing compared to my U2711 and it's the best feeling ever to have a free desk for the most part (not to mention it does a wonderful job on the cable managing). It's pretty versatile that's for sure, I can angle this thing almost anywhere just like in the video regarding it


All of our tvs in our house are wall mounted with accompanying plates to run hdmi/power in wall. Our contractor is awesome and he has an amazing drywall guy but that freedom arm looks so slick I'm going to go that route for sure based on your comments. It looks like it comes pretty close to matching my dark glass/steel desk.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Those settings look quite good to me, for the gray scale I measure an average dE of 0.79, max 1.06 without calibration. 140cd/m² and contrast at 833:1. Did you need to lower contrast that much? I notice a benefit in color accuracy simply setting it to 49 and accuracy doesn't change significantly as I decrease contrast further.
> 
> I do like my similar settings better:
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 49
> 
> About the same deltaE (0.58 avg, 0.97 max), 138 cd/m², 930:1.
> 
> If I add:
> Red: 99
> Green: 100
> Blue: 100
> 
> dE 0.83 avg, 1.2 max, 138 cd/m², 928:1
> 
> Edit: To get a cooler white point I decided to turn red down to 99 too. This gives a white point of 6520K instead of 6434K but doesn't further hurt contrast or brightness. It did bump up all the gray scale deltaE values a small amount but the slightly pink white is also gone.
> I assume you like a cooler white. I measure a white point of 7200K, a brightness of 116 cd/m², and a 849:1 contrast at those settings. Gray scale dE >2 at 15% IRE or higher, maxing at 14.4 dE at 100% IRE. They do fall on a white, just a bluer white then the 6500K standard. A great set for those who don't like the warmer standard of 6500K. You do lose some contrast by lowering the color sliders.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> im trying to try out this profile do I just right click and install profile? do I need to go under monitor settings and do anything?
> Also I just checked mine all around and it feels solid! no backlight bleed and the frame has no flex anywhere!


Oh yeah, I forgot to also link my RGB values in the OSD:

R: 97

G: 98

B: 98

And this was more a quick 'n dirty calibration over an ultra-large spot colorset. I used the automatic part of i1Profiler rather than adjusting the values myself. So those contrast/brightness/rgb values were set by the program in the monitor itself.

I'm curious how you managed to get such a good contrast ratio out of your calibration though. Because I had a fairly mediocre (considering IPS/PLS standards) 741:1 (if I remember correctly). And yeah, since I forgot to link my rgb settings, you'll end up with a bad white point. These rgb settings ended me something like 6457K.

Fishballz, can you re-edit the quote you put up on the second post?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> tried changig
> try to go into nivida control panel and in manage 3d settings > program settings. choose the game and set triple buffering to on.
> 
> that worked for me with a couple of games.


I will try that, thanks for the suggestion!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I fixed my right corner back-light bleed by squeezing the bezel which felt loose after hard pressuring it was gone. I had my back-light bleed in the middle of the right bezel though corners were fine.


Thanks, I will try this as well.

Now hopefully someone figures out how to de-matte this thing.....


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply back but it's doing a wonderful job! Even at the lowest tortion on the spring there is no sagging at all, the monitor weighs next to nothing compared to my U2711 and it's the best feeling ever to have a free desk for the most part (not to mention it does a wonderful job on the cable managing). It's pretty versatile that's for sure, I can angle this thing almost anywhere just like in the video regarding it


I am interested in a monitor arm as well. Please can you post a link? Thanks!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol yeah I am only getting one for now
I really wish it was an IPS panel


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply back but it's doing a wonderful job! Even at the lowest tortion on the spring there is no sagging at all, the monitor weighs next to nothing compared to my U2711 and it's the best feeling ever to have a free desk for the most part (not to mention it does a wonderful job on the cable managing). It's pretty versatile that's for sure, I can angle this thing almost anywhere just like in the video regarding it


Did you have your U2711 on the Freedom arm? Wouldn't that be at the upper range of the spec considering that was a CCFL monitor (not WLED) which adds considerable heft to the monitor itself?

Only reason I ask is because I don't have enough desk space now with three monitors to have all monitors on my desk use their default stands. I have to mount the PG278Q, PB278Q (both 27") and a 24" AOC i2369V (24"). I was thinking about something like the Ergotech Freedom arm for the PG278Q and two of those Monoprice stands for the side monitors (maybe not the PB278Q).


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I am interested in a monitor arm as well. Please can you post a link? Thanks!


http://www.amazon.com/Ergotech-Freedom-Arm-Mount-Single/dp/B00CEHME92/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409198828&sr=8-1&keywords=freedom+arm


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol yeah I am only getting one for now
> I really wish it was an IPS panel


I don't know man... I got an IPS Display right next to Swift and I don't feel so sad as I was using Benq XL2420z


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'm curious how you managed to get such a good contrast ratio out of your calibration though. Because I had a fairly mediocre (considering IPS/PLS standards) 741:1 (if I remember correctly). And yeah, since I forgot to link my rgb settings, you'll end up with a bad white point. These rgb settings ended me something like 6457K.


I am not doing a calibration, those are simply the "raw" values at the settings given. The color is good enough, at a max dE of 1.2, it isn't worth the contrast hit to use a calibration IMO. A calibration can only remove color, not add, so you will lose contrast for any correction.

My contrast also might be higher due to the uneven back-light on a black screen, if you are measuring in a brighter spot the measured contrast can go down a lot.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ergotech-Freedom-Arm-Mount-Single/dp/B00CEHME92/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409198828&sr=8-1&keywords=freedom+arm


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Do you get below 80 fps in BF4?
> I am not doing a calibration, those are simply the "raw" values at the settings given. The color is good enough, at a max dE of 1.2, it isn't worth the contrast hit to use a calibration IMO. A calibration can only remove color, not add, so you will lose contrast for any correction.
> 
> My contrast also might be higher due to the uneven back-light on a black screen, if you are measuring in a brighter spot the measured contrast can go down a lot.


Yeah, my panel has a slightly non-uniform backlight with an accentuation of backlight on the left center of the monitor. It isn't enough to notice overall, but since I have Fry's 2 year warranty, I'll probably return it in a few months once the market starts to actually have constant stock of this monitor (and after the manufacturing process has matured). I'll probably do a couple of calibrations on different parts of the monitor to see if I can get a better calibrated contrast value.

I chose to do calibration on it because I color correct my monitors to match the other two panels I'm using to have a uniform color scheme throughout my display cornucopia. And because I'm so use to calibration rather than eyeing it. I do the occasional color critical work on my PLS panel.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Did you have your U2711 on the Freedom arm? Wouldn't that be at the upper range of the spec considering that was a CCFL monitor (not WLED) which adds considerable heft to the monitor itself?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I don't have enough desk space now with three monitors to have all monitors on my desk use their default stands. I have to mount the PG278Q, PB278Q (both 27") and a 24" AOC i2369V (24"). I was thinking about something like the Ergotech Freedom arm for the PG278Q and two of those Monoprice stands for the side monitors (maybe not the PB278Q).


I did not have the U2711 mounted on the freedom arm, I'm just going by memory when I had to struggle doing the wall mount on my own for the Dell lol. It's like an old TV vs the new slick ones we have that are incredibly thin, and for how big the Swift is, it doesn't weigh as much as I thought.

Be sure to watch some reviews on the arm to make sure it will fit on your desk since you are going to use 2 more stands. I had to move my desk slightly back away from the wall so the arm had better movement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated!


If you don't mind the color this one is somewhat cheaper. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008TYF0F4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> All of our tvs in our house are wall mounted with accompanying plates to run hdmi/power in wall. Our contractor is awesome and he has an amazing drywall guy but that freedom arm looks so slick I'm going to go that route for sure based on your comments. It looks like it comes pretty close to matching my dark glass/steel desk.






 to give you a better idea of it if you haven't checked it out. This video basically made me buy it









One day I wouldn't mind doing that in the house, first thing is wiring Ethernet though







.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I chose to do calibration on it because I color correct my monitors to match the other two panels I'm using to have a uniform color scheme throughout my display cornucopia. And because I'm so use to calibration rather than eyeing it. I do the occasional color critical work on my PLS panel.


You don't have to eye it, you can use the meter to help adjust settings but not use gamma ramps on the GPU. This allows you to optimize color quality and contrast at the same time as both are very important for gaming. Then you calibrate the other screens to match your gaming display.









At least adjust the brightness to 130 cd/m² with the monitor controls and then calibrate to the native brightness.









Honestly it sounds like you know what you are doing and what you want but I don't think your settings and calibration are ideal for the general single monitor gamer.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> One day I wouldn't mind doing that in the house, first thing is wiring Ethernet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I've seen that video I was just waiting for someone to give their impressions of using it with the swift. As for wired ethernet we bought our house in march and had our contractor come in and do all the tvs and run 4 cat6 drops. We also have two asus N66Us on opposite corners of the house for full wifi coverage. It was all done before we even moved in. Internet and TV > *


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I get a "flicker" in the joining screens of Arma 2 and Arma 3. Also get the odd freeze of frames/stutter in both games as well.

Not sure if an Arma thing or GSync.

Anyone else??


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I get a "flicker" in the joining screens of Arma 2 and Arma 3. Also get the odd freeze of frames/stutter in both games as well.
> 
> Not sure if an Arma thing or GSync.
> 
> Anyone else??


Push the joystick button in game adnd if it says 60hz, do the trick i mentioned above with triple buffering. arma 3 was restricted to 60hz for me until i did that.

I still get a bit of flicker on th eloading screens, though the play is a delight.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Push the joystick button in game adnd if it says 60hz, do the trick i mentioned above with triple buffering. arma 3 was restricted to 60hz for me until i did that.
> 
> I still get a bit of flicker on th eloading screens, though the play is a delight.


Easty, thank you for that. I had already changed the config file for 144Hz/120Hz. When pressing the Turbo button it shows 144Hz. I can then scroll through 60/120/144Hz, even with the triple buffering off.........

Turned triple buffering on and it still flickers on intro screens, plus the occasional stutter.

Got another hard reset, just before. Not sure what is causing it.


----------



## vulcan78

I'm warming up to this monitor, playing Metro Last Light all settings maxed (2x MSAA) and then Crysis 3 all settings maxed (FXAA) at ~120 and ~90 FPS respectively is a whole new experience. I have to say that that is the biggest improvement, how smooth games are with G-Sync; the step up in resolution is nice but it feels nearly identical to 1920x1080 on a 23" monitor with a viewing distance of ~2 ft.

Oh and the improvement in Titanfall's performance is absolutely amazing, before with V-Sync enabled there was noticeable input lag and stutter, with it off tearing, now it feels like a buttery 120 FPS on all maps except Demeter (VRAM limited, funny how both Metro LL and Crysis 3 completely maxed out only use 1.5GB of VRAM at 2560x1440 yet Titanfall with its extremely low res textures requires double that, this and Watch Dogs are two examples of horrendous PC porting and should NOT be interpreted as the level of VRAM games will be demanding in the mid-term). What's amazing is that it is maintaining ~120 FPS at 2560x1440 on mostly the primary GPU as there is still no proper SLI optimization (secondary usually sees 15% or so utilization, primary around 95%)

I've also made a few more changes that have improved the image quality somewhat, based on the provided settings of another owner here I tried brightness at 25 and contrast at 50, "User Mode" color temp with R,G and B at their default settings: I like a slightly warmer tone and it seems everyone is simply turning down R.

I think I'm gonna stick with it, even with the moderate light-bleed emanating from the right-middle of the screen. I tried applying some pressure in this area and on the adjacent bezel area but it didn't alleviate the issue.

Yes I have to say, this monitor has mostly lived up to the hype.

Oh and I managed a Firestrike Extreme run, I could have done it a long time ago but I wanted to wait to do it on the ROG Swift as it is basically Firestrike at 2560x1440:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3901883?

That's on default clocks.

Although my case has exceptional airflow, I have come to the realization that I may need to play with it completely unbuttoned as the temps can get up there now. I just ran around in the beginning of Crysis 3 for a while, about up until you pick up your bow and the utilization didn't drop below 80% on both cards, it stayed at 98% for most of the time at around 90 FPS avg.

Max temps were 71 and 64 C with a pretty cool ambient, feels like 60 F and I did see 76 C primary in Tomb Raider fully maxed earlier today with an avg FPS of 120. I think I am going to need to figure out a way to limit the FPS with some of these games as although 120 is better than 90 FPS the additional work-load is really pumping up my temps. Any suggestions? Funny, I've never actually had to limit my FPS, this is a first!

I am somewhat wishing I had a pair of Hydro-Copper Titans right about now, but I do like having both of my kidneys. I hate to say it, having gone the air-cooled route, but I believe liquid cooling may be a pre-requisite with this monitor. Here is my rig if anyone is interested, I will probably be adding another update tomorrow, I'm thinking of heading the subtitle "A Monitor Fit for the PC Master Race"


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Asmodian,
> 
> I have viewed that demo in the past and I can most certainly tell. What I am trying to convey in my post is that in my own games (BF4 and Wolfenstien) I cannot notice Gysnc working on my own personal rig. It's the same stutter, "laggy" mess I have seen my whole life at 45fps. It looks nothing like the smoothness of the Nvida demo and I am very disappointed.
> 
> I am going to try to disable SLI and see if that fixes the issue. I was very excited about this monitor and the Gsync technology is very appealing. I want this to work and I want to be awestruck just like everyone else.


I'm getting G-Sync action with SLI, you simply need to disable V-Sync in game, G-Sync is enabled by default which you can confirm via Nvidia Control Panel >3D Settings. There is no way I am disabling SLI, I am seeing 60-75% core utilization on both cards with Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag and pretty much 98% utilization both cards in Crysis 3 with an avg. framerate of 90. I am fairly confident SLI isn't the issue here. See my post above, getting amazing performance in all games where proper SLI utilization is present and accounted for.


----------



## funkmetal

Just applied, Got a really nice one from Fry's in Indianapolis, IN.

In my cart at Fry's











And a picture of it on my desk after I installed it, sorry for the darkness, I thought it would show up better.


----------



## Hl86

There is a issue, when you play with 3d vision enabled and then changes to g-sync and disables 3d vision, the monitor gets stuck in 3d mode and most games wont start.


----------



## Descadent

how is the 3d in general at 1440p compared to 1080p?


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm getting G-Sync action with SLI, you simply need to disable V-Sync in game, G-Sync is enabled by default which you can confirm via Nvidia Control Panel >3D Settings. There is no way I am disabling SLI, I am seeing 60-75% core utilization on both cards with Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag and pretty much 98% utilization both cards in Crysis 3 with an avg. framerate of 90. I am fairly confident SLI isn't the issue here. See my post above, getting amazing performance in all games where proper SLI utilization is present and accounted for.


Are you running 2-way sli?
People with SLI issues with this monitor, how many cards you have in your SLI?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Are you running 2-way sli?
> People with SLI issues with this monitor, how many cards you have in your SLI?


I'm running 2-Way SLI and have had only one issue which was because IO forgot to set the 144Hz Refresh rate in Windows before I switched the Turbo button on the monitor and when I did I was getting "out of range". It is rectified now though


----------



## Easty

Bit of "the crew" prior to work.



Swift power!


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I'm running 2-Way SLI and have had only one issue which was because IO forgot to set the 144Hz Refresh rate in Windows before I switched the Turbo button on the monitor and when I did I was getting "out of range". It is rectified now though


Thanks for the info. I'm thinking the SLI issue is related to 3-way or 4-way set ups.


----------



## blackforce

n/m fixed


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I get a "flicker" in the joining screens of Arma 2 and Arma 3. Also get the odd freeze of frames/stutter in both games as well.
> 
> Not sure if an Arma thing or GSync.
> 
> Anyone else??


I have similar flicker issue with TF2 and CS:GO starting screens/menus and noticed a small stutter in cs:go.
Just downloaded Arma 2 and there was flicker on loading screens, haven't really played much to notice any stutter.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Bit of "the crew" prior to work.
> 
> Swift power!


How does it run now? Played it before and considering redownloading. SLI working for you? Is there an fps cap?


----------



## benlavigne11

I got mine last night and tried a bunch of games. Currently running dual 780Tis in SLI. The smoothness of the games was almost jarring and I am used to playing on a 120hz display with decent frame rates. It is almost like looking through a window or something, it is really hard to explain. Here is the list of games I tried, the only one I had slight issues with was max payne 3 but I didn't spend any time really troubleshooting it yet.

Titanfall - Really smooth and fast, unfortunately still doesn't use SLI but it doesn't negatively affect performance.
Tomb Raider - Really pretty and smooth, getting roughly 60-90 fps and it never really hiccups or stutters
Max Payne 3 - had some strange stuttering / graphical flickering
SW:TOR - worked well, still some stuttering on loading new character models in etc but that isn't going to change from having gsync
Crysis3 - Completely max settings still dip below 40 and causes minor hiccups, changed anti aliasing to a lower setting and 70-90 fps looks just awesome in this game.
BF4 - Very fluid and fast feeling action, frame rates mostly remained above 100 maxed.
Metro Last Light - Very smooth, ran mostly maxed around 70-90 fps and it felt really different.

Also ran a few benchmark utilities just to see if they had stuttering / hiccups and they were buttery smooth as well. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Can't say enough about how awesome this monitor is with my 780ti. So worth the $$.
> 
> My calibration I'm using from some people are liking over on the overclocker.co.uk forums. I'm really digging it.
> 
> Red: 95
> Green:95
> Blue:100
> Brightness: 24 (I bumped mine up to 33 in the daytime)
> Contrast:50


I tried these settings and I really liked them!

Thanks for the touch


----------



## badjz

With all due respect, games are always going to feel butter smooth if your getting 90fps on a 144hz monitor, don't confuse this with gsync. I urge you all to disable gsync and play these very same games you speak of, I'm betting your gonna get the same result. I'm convinced gsync does not work with sli enabled, atleast in most games.

I also then urge you to disable sli and enable gsync, you will then see the real effect of gsync particularly if your frames are below 60.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> With all due respect, games are always going to feel butter smooth if your getting 90fps on a 144hz monitor, don't confuse this with gsync. I urge you all to disable gsync and play these very same games you speak of, I'm betting your gonna get the same result. I'm convinced gsync does not work with sli enabled, atleast in most games.
> 
> I also then urge you to disable sli and enable gsync, you will then see the real effect of gsync particularly if your frames are below 60.


I tried out gsync last night, and wow. Knowing I can turn my settings up a little bit higher now in games, get 45fps but with gsync feel like 60+ fps at all times is amazing!


----------



## benlavigne11

I have been gaming on 120hz displays for years, just because you have 90+ fps doesnt mean it doesn't dip down to the 40s or 50s every so often even if only for a brief moment this can be very jarring, gsync eliminates that and it appears to be working fine for me in SLI (I am convinced).


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> With all due respect, games are always going to feel butter smooth if your getting 90fps on a 144hz monitor, don't confuse this with gsync. I urge you all to disable gsync and play these very same games you speak of, I'm betting your gonna get the same result. I'm convinced gsync does not work with sli enabled, atleast in most games.
> 
> I also then urge you to disable sli and enable gsync, you will then see the real effect of gsync particularly if your frames are below 60.


Also, if you are trying to determine if Gsync is working or not it should be relatively easy to tell, make sure vsync is off in game and if you are getting tearing then gsync isnt working, shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## afokke

at what fps range would g-sync be most beneficial? if you have enough gfx power to reliably get near or over 100 fps will g-sync make a noticeable difference in smoothness?


----------



## Fiercy

So I was playing Stalker Lost Alpha frame rate constantly jumping 20-70 its NEVER Fixed FPS and GSYNC just makes me Feel Happy I bought this.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So I was playing Stalker Lost Alpha frame rate constantly jumping 20-70 its NEVER Fixed FPS and GSYNC just makes me Feel Happy I bought this.


That's where gsync works. Ppl saying 120hz high frame rate it's not required have not used it. I did a you tube video using a dslr to represent how we see it. Going back frame by frame at 144hz fps varying 70 to over 100 there's plenty of tearing. With gsync enabled I couldn't find 1 frame with tear.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> That's where gsync works. Ppl saying 120hz high frame rate it's not required have not used it. I did a you tube video using a dslr to represent how we see it. Going back frame by frame at 144hz fps varying 70 to over 100 there's plenty of tearing. With gsync enabled I couldn't find 1 frame with tear.


Are you getting 3 for Surround? I see that you have 2...


----------



## Easty

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Are you getting 3 for Surround? I see that you have 2...


Maybe, but not for a good while. I got 2 allocated and once I used the 1st next to my 30" dell, the dell looked aweful. So decided to keep the 2nd swift for a nice uniform setup. I do actually have a 24" gsync to sell. So I could try that in the middle for a full 3 monitor setup. Though would need another two dp gpus.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Is everyone setting the default HZ to 144 in the nvidia control panel next to the resolution? I seem to get a weird flicker after a reboot of the computer that only seems to happen if I have it set at 144hz. If I set it to 120hz I dont seem to get it.

When I say flicker I mean that even the desktop will flicker as well. I would have to make a video to show exactly what it does.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Is everyone setting the default HZ to 144 in the nvidia control panel next to the resolution? I seem to get a weird flicker after a reboot of the computer that only seems to happen if I have it set at 144hz. If I set it to 120hz I dont seem to get it.
> 
> When I say flicker I mean that even the desktop will flicker as well. I would have to make a video to show exactly what it does.


Have you used the dp cable that came with the monitor? I had a cable matters dp cable and it gave me strange flickers at higher HZ. Switching to the one that came with it resolved it. Or if you have a spare maybe test it.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> It
> Maybe, but not for a good while. I got 2 allocated and once I used the 1st next to my 30" dell, the dell looked aweful. So decided to keep the 2nd swift for a nice uniform setup. I do actually have a 24" gsync to sell. So I could try that in the middle for a full 3 monitor setup. Though would need another two dp gpus.


With vsync on in movies/games/after effects/premiere my u3014 blows the swift away in terms of color. I spent a couple hours with my colorimeter trying to get them close but the swift is just washed out regardless. That said my u3014 will be going on ebay tonight. I rarely do color work anymore, a bit of post production on family trip photos taken with my nikon but for video there is a samsung on the wall behind me I have to just start training myself to throw any video to that screen with the chromecast and just spin my chair around. The money I get from selling my 30" will go to a freedom arm and a 4x4gb 3000mhz ddr4 kit for my 5960x.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> With vsync on in movies/games/after effects/premiere my u3014 blows the swift away in terms of color. I spent a couple hours with my colorimeter trying to get them close but the swift is just washed out regardless. That said my u3014 will be going on ebay tonight. I rarely do color work anymore, a bit of post production on family trip photos taken with my nikon but for video there is a samsung on the wall behind me I have to just start training myself to throw any video to that screen with the chromecast and just spin my chair around. The money I get from selling my 30" will go to a freedom arm and a 4x4gb 3000mhz ddr4 kit for my 5960x.


Yeah I hear it alot about colour. Though I'm colour blind so I don't ever talk about colours.







I'm more interested in fluidity and definition. Also the matte I like as I am surrounded by huge windows and hate reflection. I understand this may not be the best monitor for every scenario.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

see I want a monitor with good color as well. thats why I am probably only getting one of these for intense gaming


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Have you used the dp cable that came with the monitor? I had a cable matters dp cable and it gave me strange flickers at higher HZ. Switching to the one that came with it resolved it. Or if you have a spare maybe test it.


I am using the one that came with the monitor and dont have a spare. Gonna try to go back to the 337.50 drivers and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## sparkhsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm warming up to this monitor, playing Metro Last Light all settings maxed (2x MSAA) and then Crysis 3 all settings maxed (FXAA) at ~120 and ~90 FPS respectively is a whole new experience. I have to say that that is the biggest improvement, how smooth games are with G-Sync; the step up in resolution is nice but it feels nearly identical to 1920x1080 on a 23" monitor with a viewing distance of ~2 ft.
> 
> Oh and the improvement in Titanfall's performance is absolutely amazing, before with V-Sync enabled there was noticeable input lag and stutter, with it off tearing, now it feels like a buttery 120 FPS on all maps except Demeter (VRAM limited, funny how both Metro LL and Crysis 3 completely maxed out only use 1.5GB of VRAM at 2560x1440 yet Titanfall with its extremely low res textures requires double that, this and Watch Dogs are two examples of horrendous PC porting and should NOT be interpreted as the level of VRAM games will be demanding in the mid-term). What's amazing is that it is maintaining ~120 FPS at 2560x1440 on mostly the primary GPU as there is still no proper SLI optimization (secondary usually sees 15% or so utilization, primary around 95%)
> 
> I've also made a few more changes that have improved the image quality somewhat, based on the provided settings of another owner here I tried brightness at 25 and contrast at 50, "User Mode" color temp with R,G and B at their default settings: I like a slightly warmer tone and it seems everyone is simply turning down R.
> 
> I think I'm gonna stick with it, even with the moderate light-bleed emanating from the right-middle of the screen. I tried applying some pressure in this area and on the adjacent bezel area but it didn't alleviate the issue.
> 
> Yes I have to say, this monitor has mostly lived up to the hype.
> 
> Oh and I managed a Firestrike Extreme run, I could have done it a long time ago but I wanted to wait to do it on the ROG Swift as it is basically Firestrike at 2560x1440:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3901883?
> 
> That's on default clocks.
> 
> Although my case has exceptional airflow, I have come to the realization that I may need to play with it completely unbuttoned as the temps can get up there now. I just ran around in the beginning of Crysis 3 for a while, about up until you pick up your bow and the utilization didn't drop below 80% on both cards, it stayed at 98% for most of the time at around 90 FPS avg.
> 
> Max temps were 71 and 64 C with a pretty cool ambient, feels like 60 F and I did see 76 C primary in Tomb Raider fully maxed earlier today with an avg FPS of 120. I think I am going to need to figure out a way to limit the FPS with some of these games as although 120 is better than 90 FPS the additional work-load is really pumping up my temps. Any suggestions? Funny, I've never actually had to limit my FPS, this is a first!
> 
> I am somewhat wishing I had a pair of Hydro-Copper Titans right about now, but I do like having both of my kidneys. I hate to say it, having gone the air-cooled route, but I believe liquid cooling may be a pre-requisite with this monitor. Here is my rig if anyone is interested, I will probably be adding another update tomorrow, I'm thinking of heading the subtitle "A Monitor Fit for the PC Master Race"


71C is a pretty good temp, but if you want to cap your framerate check out Nvidia Inspector. I actually use it to cap my frames because if I play older games like EVE at 400fps my machine gets loud and heats up like crazy rendering all those frames. I'm currently capping to 120 since 144 rises my idle desktop sli 780 temps by 10c, which was surprising.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Yeah I hear it alot about colour. Though I'm colour blind so I don't ever talk about colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in fluidity and definition. Also the matte I like as I am surrounded by huge windows and hate reflection. I understand this may not be the best monitor for every scenario.


I went from Qnix to the RoG Swift and from what I can tell ,the Qnix does have better colors. However, the RoG Swift is much clearer and you can see all the details in the background. This is a gaming monitor and it is the best at it right now.


----------



## Skrillion

Wouldn't know personally. I stay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I tried these settings and I really liked them!
> 
> Thanks for the touch


Your welcome! Yeah I absolutely can't stand warm whites on a tn panel, so this is my favorite so far that i've tried as well.

Also with those settings locked, I additionally went into the nvidia control panel and changed the color to use Nvidia settings, then:
Brightness +45
Contrast +45
Gamma +85

Made my blues feel a tad more, accurate. See if that does anything for you.


----------



## Descadent

so those of you with only 1 gpu and aren't hitting 144fps, do you feel like you need another gpu to get the most out of the monitor or what?


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so those of you with only 1 gpu and aren't hitting 144fps, do you feel like you need another gpu to get the most out of the monitor or what?


Not really. I've got one 780ti and to be honest when getting like 50-60 fps with ultra settings on BF4/MetroLL and it feels fluid like 100 fps. Any other game that's 100+ feels no different to me. Gysnc plus 144 hz = nerdgasm.


----------



## Skrillion

Also did you end up getting one ordered through Amazon? I remember your plight in the other thread


----------



## s1rrah

Hey ... I'm still waiting for my on SWIFT but thought I'd share this ...

I have a Asus .icm profile that I got off of one of the monitor review sites which was touted as a generally good, all around color profile for Asus monitors.

I've tried it with a couple different monitors (one a Samsung P2350 and also with my Gigabyte P35G v2 gaming laptop) and it works astonishingly well at giving a nicely saturated, IPS like color reproduction. Completely solves the washed out color issues on my Samsung monitor ...

Thought I'd share the download link; it's on my Google drive folder. Anyone with the link can download it ...

I'd like to hear how it works with the SWIFT if anybody is curious to try it ...

You need to know how to load .icm profiles in order for it to work ... but most of you should know that. If not, then depending on your operating system, just google it...

Here's the download link for the Asus color profile:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-ldNhfi8rPSLVJIRGtOTllNTWM/edit?usp=sharing

...

Best,
Joel


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Also did you end up getting one ordered through Amazon? I remember your plight in the other thread


yup it will be here tomorrow


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so those of you with only 1 gpu and aren't hitting 144fps, do you feel like you need another gpu to get the most out of the monitor or what?


I literally play my swift with a evga superclock 750ti 2gb and still have no problems. Gsync is the most beautiful i've ever played with now, and still run everything at 144hz Med-high settings, I mainly play WoW, league, and random fps games. The $800 purchase for the swift was still worth every penny, ive never been happier gaming with such a fluid feel at all times!

Edit: I will be buying a gtx 880 day one it comes out as well. been holding out on a nice gpu until Maxwell.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> With all due respect, games are always going to feel butter smooth if your getting 90fps on a 144hz monitor, don't confuse this with gsync. I urge you all to disable gsync and play these very same games you speak of, I'm betting your gonna get the same result. I'm convinced gsync does not work with sli enabled, atleast in most games.
> 
> I also then urge you to disable sli and enable gsync, you will then see the real effect of gsync particularly if your frames are below 60.


LOL. Absolutely not. I believe you that there are issues with BF4 and other games but not with _SLI in general_. Literately none of the games I have tried have had issues with SLI + G-sync. This is at ~50 fps, not 100+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Also with those settings locked, I additionally went into the nvidia control panel and changed the color to use Nvidia settings, then:
> Brightness +45
> Contrast +45
> Gamma +85
> 
> Made my blues feel a tad more, accurate. See if that does anything for you.


Sorry but "accurate" is not something you can say after applying those settings, it might look good but it is definitely *not* more accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Hey ... I'm still waiting for my on SWIFT but thought I'd share this ...
> 
> I have a Asus .icm profile that I got off of one of the monitor review sites which was touted as a generally good, all around color profile for Asus monitors.
> 
> I've tried it with a couple different monitors (one a Samsung P2350 and also with my Gigabyte P35G v2 gaming laptop) and it works astonishingly well at giving a nicely saturated, IPS like color reproduction. Completely solves the washed out color issues on my Samsung monitor ...
> 
> Thought I'd share the download link; it's on my Google drive folder. Anyone with the link can download it ...
> 
> I'd like to hear how it works with the SWIFT if anybody is curious to try it ...
> 
> You need to know how to load .icm profiles in order for it to work ... but most of you should know that. If not, then depending on your operating system, just google it...
> 
> Here's the download link for the Asus color profile:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-ldNhfi8rPSLVJIRGtOTllNTWM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...
> 
> Best,
> Joel


Ok, this is weird to me. There is no way to make a "general" calibration file. Even using the same calibration from one individual display to another of the same type doesn't work very well. Using one calibration file for an entire brand of monitors is crazy, different back-lights techs, different panel techs, it doesn't make sense.

All these files have (that is relevant to a Windows calibration) is three 1D LUTs that map red to red, green to green, and blue to blue values. You will get completely different output depending on the display. Make sure to check for banding after applying the calibration, it is very easy to get banding even with a file created on your screen. Also remember, any correction at all _will_ lower your contrast.

Try these gradient test files from Ver Greeneyes on Doom9.
Grayscale yuv444p16le perceptually spaced gradient v2.1 (8-bit version)
Multicolor yuv444p16le perceptually spaced gradient v2.1 (8-bit version)


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Sorry but "accurate" is not something you can say after applying those settings, it might look good but it is definitely not more accurate.


Color is relative. It looks more accurate for me. Cheers


----------



## Thoth420

Got mine today but I am building my rig still so no way to check for dead pixels yet.
Soon as I am up and running looking forward to joining!


----------



## Leviathan25

Reading through all of these calibration posts, I have a relatively stupid question. Does the i1Display Pro help you calibrate the monitor at a hardware level (ie set red, green, blue, gamma, brightness, etc...) rather than through software? What I mean is actually going into the hardware settings and changing them there? If not, is there a device that does that?


----------



## Pikaru

Booo... I've got a bright pixel and had a stuck one earlier... I'll wait a little bit to RMA to Newegg seeing as how they're still OOS. I honestly probably wouldn't have noticed or cared but since everyone else seems to care, I care now, too LOL


----------



## WompaStompa11

Few remarks about ULMB:

1) I found a good test in a shooter is to look at an object around 5 feet away (e.g. grass in Bioshock Infinite), strafe left and right continuously, then use your right hand to continuously enable and disable the ULMB option on the screen's OSD. It's incredible to me, the difference it makes.

2) Frame rate got stuck at 80 fps several times, for some reason. Looking for an explanation.

3) I notice some (very dim) grayish vertical lines especially in bright objects (e.g. marble statue in Bioshock Infinite). I'm guessing this is one of the main side effects of ULMB?

4) ULMB always seems better with v-sync turned on.


----------



## Brandon23153

After testing my new swift out I love it, no dead pixels or noticeable backlight bleed, and super smooth gameplay. i actually love it so much I was hoping someone could help me with an answer to this. I originally planned on doing swift for pc gaming and xl2420z for xbox but want to try out xbox on the swift since I like the pictyre quality better. would I need an active or passive hdm-dp for this? thanks!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat*
> 
> I have similar flicker issue with TF2 and CS:GO starting screens/menus and noticed a small stutter in cs:go.
> Just downloaded Arma 2 and there was flicker on loading screens, haven't really played much to notice any stutter.


Thanks for the feedback and report as well, as such nice to know it is not just my system. Now to workout why the hard reset


----------



## jhall001

anyone know how to get g-sync and 100+ fps in diablo 3?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Color is relative. It looks more accurate for me. Cheers


Color is relative. Yes. Accuracy is not. Unless you've had years and years of experience calibrating display devices, you won't be able to get ACCURATE colors just by trying to eyeball it. Your "calibration" might look good to you, which is perfectly fine, but it is anything but accurate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Reading through all of these calibration posts, I have a relatively stupid question. Does the i1Display Pro help you calibrate the monitor at a hardware level (ie set red, green, blue, gamma, brightness, etc...) rather than through software? What I mean is actually going into the hardware settings and changing them there? If not, is there a device that does that?


Yes, i1Profiler, the application that comes with the i1DP will either automatically adjust the gamma, contrast, brightness, and rgb values in your monitor if you set it to. Or there is a manual mode where you can personally change the values yourself during the measurement stage. It'll give you guides that will tell you when you are getting close to the correct RGB values. Most of the time, I just let i1Profiler adjust it because I'm too lazy to sit at my desk staring a pretty colors flashing by for 27 minutes. I have noticed a difference in accuracy when using large color sets over smaller color sets as there are more reference values for the display calibration software/hardware to reference. If you get it, don't do the small color sets.

The i1Display Pro is one heck of a good device. When I calibrated my pop's U2713HM, the difference was astronomical. He had been color correcting his photos without a calibrated display, and it seriously showed.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Are you running 2-way sli?
> People with SLI issues with this monitor, how many cards you have in your SLI?


2x EVGA 780 Ti w/ACX (see sig).

No issues that I can discern.

Oh and be sure you have ULMB turned off for G-Sync to work!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> I got mine last night and tried a bunch of games. Currently running dual 780Tis in SLI. The smoothness of the games was almost jarring and I am used to playing on a 120hz display with decent frame rates. It is almost like looking through a window or something, it is really hard to explain. Here is the list of games I tried, the only one I had slight issues with was max payne 3 but I didn't spend any time really troubleshooting it yet.
> 
> Titanfall - Really smooth and fast, unfortunately still doesn't use SLI but it doesn't negatively affect performance.
> Tomb Raider - Really pretty and smooth, getting roughly 60-90 fps and it never really hiccups or stutters
> Max Payne 3 - had some strange stuttering / graphical flickering
> SW:TOR - worked well, still some stuttering on loading new character models in etc but that isn't going to change from having gsync
> Crysis3 - Completely max settings still dip below 40 and causes minor hiccups, changed anti aliasing to a lower setting and 70-90 fps looks just awesome in this game.
> BF4 - Very fluid and fast feeling action, frame rates mostly remained above 100 maxed.
> Metro Last Light - Very smooth, ran mostly maxed around 70-90 fps and it felt really different.
> 
> Also ran a few benchmark utilities just to see if they had stuttering / hiccups and they were buttery smooth as well. Very happy with the purchase.


SAME impressions here, I was mostly blown away with the improvement in smoothness of Titanfall and Metro LL (now to wait for the Redux to go on sale to give this game another go). I found that running FXAA helped bring the core load down significantly in Crysis 3, I assume youre on one 780 Ti or equivalent cause I'm seeing ~90 FPS with SLI. Getting real hot temps in Tomb Raider at 120 FPS, how to limit FPS?


----------



## vulcan78

Is there a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> With all due respect, games are always going to feel butter smooth if your getting 90fps on a 144hz monitor, don't confuse this with gsync. I urge you all to disable gsync and play these very same games you speak of, I'm betting your gonna get the same result. I'm convinced gsync does not work with sli enabled, atleast in most games.
> 
> I also then urge you to disable sli and enable gsync, you will then see the real effect of gsync particularly if your frames are below 60.


No it absolutely is working otherwise there would be awful tearing with V-Sync disabled in the games themselves.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Color is relative. Yes. Accuracy is not. Unless you've had years and years of experience calibrating display devices, you won't be able to get ACCURATE colors just by trying to eyeball it. Your "calibration" might look good to you, which is perfectly fine, but it is anything but accurate.


Gotcha, it appears I should never have used the word "accurate" to describe those settings as I did not intend for them to be taken for a color standard. What I really meant were that those settings are "preferred superior for myself to what I my brain vision deems true."

So anyway what are the most *accurate* settings?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Gotcha, it appears I should never have used the word "accurate" to describe those settings as I did not intend for them to be taken for a color standard. What I really meant were that those settings are "preferred superior for myself to what I my brain vision deems true."
> 
> So anyway what are the most *accurate* settings?


Accurate is going to take a colorimeter (display calibration device). All display panels are not equal. The calibration (.icc profile) I linked earlier in this thread, and the settings are indicative of what generates an accurate set of colors for my monitor to display. However, they may or may not work for your monitor to achieve *accuracy* since all monitors are not equal. But in general, even a calibration profile done to a monitor of the same model, etc., will yield results that will get you very close to the proper calibration of accuracy. But it isn't foolproof. Like I noticed an extreme difference when using a TFTCentral ICC profile and calibration settings on my Asus PB278Q, and afterwards when I got the i1DP. In fact, the TFTCentral profile was completely off. Was it closer than out of the box settings? Heck yes. Was it accurate? Nope. Because my PB278Q wasn't TFTCentral's PB278Q.

Sharing calibration profiles and OSD settings isn't foolproof. But it sometimes can be better than nothing. But to be fair, this monitor comes very well calibrated out of the factory. I noticed a difference after calibration, but it wasn't the night and day difference like when I calibrated my pop's U2713HM (which was an amazing difference).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Is everyone setting the default HZ to 144 in the nvidia control panel next to the resolution? I seem to get a weird flicker after a reboot of the computer that only seems to happen if I have it set at 144hz. If I set it to 120hz I dont seem to get it.
> 
> When I say flicker I mean that even the desktop will flicker as well. I would have to make a video to show exactly what it does.


I'm running 120Hz, I don't see there being much of an improvement between 120 and 144Hz and my GPU's are really cooking at 120. Plus, I want to prolong the life of the monitor and I imagine that the additional frequency may affect that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> With vsync on in movies/games/after effects/premiere my u3014 blows the swift away in terms of color. I spent a couple hours with my colorimeter trying to get them close but the swift is just washed out regardless. That said my u3014 will be going on ebay tonight. I rarely do color work anymore, a bit of post production on family trip photos taken with my nikon but for video there is a samsung on the wall behind me I have to just start training myself to throw any video to that screen with the chromecast and just spin my chair around. The money I get from selling my 30" will go to a freedom arm and a 4x4gb 3000mhz ddr4 kit for my 5960x.


Initially I felt the same coming from an Eizo Foris but for some reason the Swift is looking great after a good nights sleep, either there is a break-in period or I am already attuned to its quirkiness. I can still see the matte crystalization though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkhsh*
> 
> 71C is a pretty good temp, but if you want to cap your framerate check out Nvidia Inspector. I actually use it to cap my frames because if I play older games like EVE at 400fps my machine gets loud and heats up like crazy rendering all those frames. I'm currently capping to 120 since 144 rises my idle desktop sli 780 temps by 10c, which was surprising.


Thanks I will try to figure out how to cap the FPS with certain game via Nvidia Inspector.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Wouldn't know personally. I stay
> Your welcome! Yeah I absolutely can't stand warm whites on a tn panel, so this is my favorite so far that i've tried as well.
> 
> Also with those settings locked, I additionally went into the nvidia control panel and changed the color to use Nvidia settings, then:
> Brightness +45
> Contrast +45
> Gamma +85
> 
> Made my blues feel a tad more, accurate. See if that does anything for you.


I might try adjusting Gamma, thanks for the suggestion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so those of you with only 1 gpu and aren't hitting 144fps, do you feel like you need another gpu to get the most out of the monitor or what?


For certain games, absolutely, I can't imagine running Metro LL or Crysis 3, which induce 90%+ core load on both of my EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX with only one card at this resolution. Other games one 780 Ti or equivalent seems to be sufficient (Titanfall etc.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yup it will be here tomorrow












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Booo... I've got a bright pixel and had a stuck one earlier... I'll wait a little bit to RMA to Newegg seeing as how they're still OOS. I honestly probably wouldn't have noticed or cared but since everyone else seems to care, I care now, too LOL


If the dead-pixel doesn't bother you I wouldn't worry about what others think. My monitor has moderate light-bleed right of center for some reason but I can only see it on a completely black background. Although it may be specific to my monitor, I am not going to go through the hassle of returning it, I am just going to take it as luck-of-the-draw. Newegg got this thing to me in nearly 24 hours with 3-day shipping, I appreciate that and am not going to burden them with having to re-sell this thing as "open box/returned" because of a minor issue.

If the dead-pixel youre speaking of is off in your peripheral and not smack-dab in the center I recommend using it a bit more before deciding to return.


----------



## saer

Something strange I noticed while playing the BF4 map "Pearl Market", the game suddenly feels very choppy and the fps no longer hovers around 130-160 as per usual. Besides this one single map the game runs flawlessly with Titan SLI.

Anyone else running into this problem ?

Didn't have the issue at all with my other monitor Samsung S27A950D 120hz, not that I think the ROG Swift is the reason I am seeing this issue. But, it is the only thing I've changed.

I am a bit confused, can anyone else try to play BF4 on that map and report back?


----------



## Leviathan25

For those of you talking about your GPUs "cooking" while playing games at high fps, is this due to the cards being overlocked in the first place, or just under normal operation?

I know that machines tend to run hot when gaming, but I thought under "factory defaults", the cards would be able to run all day without approaching dangerous levels. I dunno, I'm just curious.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> How does it run now? Played it before and considering redownloading. SLI working for you? Is there an fps cap?


Looks fantastic but its limited to 30fps. read on the forum intentionally. I canny even play it just seems so slow!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Ok thats weird, I have just started getting "out of range" when loading A3 or DayZ SA, sigh.


----------



## adamski07

Everytime I see someone posting about their dead or stuck pixel, I just have to double check mine. Third time already and it is perfect. 0 dead pixel. I don't have any hardware to calibrate my display so I used the icc profile from tftcentral. It looks fine to me and coming from a crappy TN, colors are way better now. I'm planning to get 27" IPS panel to place it besides my Swift because after having my bro's swift besides mine, I kinda liked the setup, but of course I cannot afford another swift. It is just too much for me to get two. Maybe when the price goes down, but surely by that time, there will be no more swift to get.

Another news, I just sold my two 780s and actually waiting for 880, but then I saw this rumor of Nvidia skipping 800 and to go straight to 900 series. Not gonna complain as long as they will release it asap.









http://videocardz.com/51426/nvidia-to-skip-geforce-800-series-geforce-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-mid-september


----------



## GizmoDuck

Is there a particular calibration setting that people are using that is pretty well received?

Also where do you set the calibration? In the monitors on board settings? Cant seem to find where.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> Is there a particular calibration setting that people are using that is pretty well received?
> 
> Also where do you set the calibration? In the monitors on board settings? Cant seem to find where.


Either TFTCentral's, or the one linked in the second post of this thread that I created off mine using an i1Display Pro.


----------



## Burke888

Just tried ARMA 3 with SLI 780 Ti's SC Gsync is definitely not working. Game was the usual lag fest.
Anyone know if Nvidia is aware of the issue?

I also tried TitanFall and it did seem a little smoother, but I do not think that the game supports SLI?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Just tried ARMA 3 with SLI 780 Ti's SC Gsync is definitely not working. Game was the usual lag fest.
> Anyone know if Nvidia is aware of the issue?
> 
> I also tried TitanFall and it did seem a little smoother, but I do not think that the game supports SLI?


You can check if Gsync is working by looking at power light if its red its working.


----------



## saer

How does one install an .icc color profile onto Windows 8.1 ?


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You can check if Gsync is working by looking at power light if its red its working.


I don't think this is entirely true.
The light is red when Vsync is on and the light is also red when Vysnc is disabled. I thought Gysnc doesn't work when Vsync is enabled? I don't think the red light is an absolute indicator.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I don't think this is entirely true.
> The light is red when Vsync is on and the light is also red when Vysnc is disabled. I thought Gysnc doesn't work when Vsync is enabled? I don't think the red light is an absolute indicator.


Yes, this is a definite source of confusion for me. In other words,

red light = g-sync may or may not be working


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> How does one install an .icc color profile onto Windows 8.1 ?


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

Read their guide.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Another news, I just sold my two 780s and actually waiting for 880, but then I saw this rumor of Nvidia skipping 800 and to go straight to 900 series. Not gonna complain as long as they will release it asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/51426/nvidia-to-skip-geforce-800-series-geforce-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-mid-september


of course they would. I hope me returning my two 290x vapor-x's to amazon and ordering a 780 ti classy to come with my swift tomorrow won't bite me in the ass if they release 800 or 900... i would imagine an 880 ti or 980 ti though.

whatever they are...PUT MULTIPLE DP ON THEM NVIDIA


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

At the moment I am having to restart my system as G-Sync keeps disappearing from the menu. After playing a game and I close it down G-Sync is no longer view able.

Maybe worth going to latest drivers I think.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> of course they would. I hope me returning my two 290x vapor-x's to amazon and ordering a 780 ti classy to come with my swift tomorrow won't bite me in the ass if they release 800 or 900... i would imagine an 880 ti or 980 ti though.
> 
> whatever they are...PUT MULTIPLE DP ON THEM NVIDIA


You could always do the Step Up program considering the rumored release time of Maxwell.


----------



## Descadent

yeah but the step up program requires you to send your card in first, and i can't have my pc down as it's my work pc as well so yeahhh... never been able to do that actually. if something came out within the amazon return window though it wouldn't matter. i got time to wait any way if i want 3 swifts in surround since i'll be needing multiple dp inputs so only need 2 cards instead of 3.

not to mention i hope x99, 5930k, and ddr4 turns out to be a worthy upgrade over my 2600k that i've had for 3 years that is still kicking butt, so i can finally replace it with something that is actually worth it...but hopefully we'll see those benches soon


----------



## adamski07

yeah. that's why i still have my 680 until now. It's my back up card in case I sell my main cards or I go through step up program.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> Is there a particular calibration setting that people are using that is pretty well received?
> 
> Also where do you set the calibration? In the monitors on board settings? Cant seem to find where.


I too have an i1Display Pro and adjusted the my monitor settings for the highest accuracy at the highest contrast. i1Profiler will calibrate for graphic designers and will generally give settings that are less than optimal for movies or games.

The Swift comes with such good colors out of the box I don't think anyone should use a real calibration profile for it; that will only lower contrast and not change colors enough to notice. Don't use an ICC profile except for the one that comes with the drivers from Asus (Asus'es doesn't contain a calibration, only a profile).

If you like a cooler white than BT.709's 6500K feel free to mess with settings as much as you want, I am targeting 6500K (achieved 6502K).

Brightness: 28
Contrast: 49
Red: 99
Green: 100
Blue: 100

This gives very accurate colors, no banding, and maintains a contrast over 900:1. Colors are even more accurate if you leave red at 100 but then white is a bit warm (about 6430K).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> You can check if Gsync is working by looking at power light if its red its working.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is entirely true.
> The light is red when Vsync is on and the light is also red when Vysnc is disabled. I thought Gysnc doesn't work when Vsync is enabled? I don't think the red light is an absolute indicator.
Click to expand...

I think in those cases your game loses to the Nvidia control panel, V-sync is off and G-sync is on. My light isn't red when V-sync is enabled, are you sure V-sync is really on when your light is red?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> For those of you talking about your GPUs "cooking" while playing games at high fps, is this due to the cards being overlocked in the first place, or just under normal operation?
> 
> I know that machines tend to run hot when gaming, but I thought under "factory defaults", the cards would be able to run all day without approaching dangerous levels. I dunno, I'm just curious.


No I am using default clocks (1006 core, 1150 boost) on my 780 Ti SC w/ACX, its just that, hitherto I seldom saw temps over 65 C due to the excellent airflow of my particular case in conjunction with the excellent cooling of these cards. Now I am seeing 75 C primary in the same games (Crysis 3, Metro LL). But utilization is between 85-100% nearly constant in both these games at ~90 and ~120 FPS respectively. Keeping the side-panel off and removing the air filters does help bring the temps down ~3-4 C though, its just that I don't want dust accumulating in my system, particularly because I have an aircooler and cleaning it properly with compressed air will have to be a weekly chore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Everytime I see someone posting about their dead or stuck pixel, I just have to double check mine. Third time already and it is perfect. 0 dead pixel. I don't have any hardware to calibrate my display so I used the icc profile from tftcentral. It looks fine to me and coming from a crappy TN, colors are way better now. I'm planning to get 27" IPS panel to place it besides my Swift because after having my bro's swift besides mine, I kinda liked the setup, but of course I cannot afford another swift. It is just too much for me to get two. Maybe when the price goes down, but surely by that time, there will be no more swift to get.
> 
> Another news, I just sold my two 780s and actually waiting for 880, but then I saw this rumor of Nvidia skipping 800 and to go straight to 900 series. Not gonna complain as long as they will release it asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/51426/nvidia-to-skip-geforce-800-series-geforce-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-mid-september


How do you apply the ICC Profile, according to another owner, this monitor is nearly spot-on with brightness at 28, contrast at 49 and R reduced to 99 (see below) although I like it a little warmer so leaving R,G,B untouched and brightness at 24 seems to be just perfect for me.

Yeah people are wising up to the evolution cycle and most are saying that they will wait until top-tier Maxwell arrives, or about three years into it's life cycle, presumably "980 Ti". First-gen Maxwell will only present a 5-10% gain over top-tier Kepler, with a nice bump in VRAM (8GB?) If youre still on Fermi or first-gen Kepler then now may be the time to consider upgrading as I imagine first-gen Maxwell will be on par performance wise with Titan Black for about half the price? Personally, I'm waiting for non-reference 980 Ti, especially as I just picked up my pair of 780 Ti.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Just tried ARMA 3 with SLI 780 Ti's SC Gsync is definitely not working. Game was the usual lag fest.
> Anyone know if Nvidia is aware of the issue?
> 
> I also tried TitanFall and it did seem a little smoother, but I do not think that the game supports SLI?


Can you monitor VRAM consumption on that particular map? Reason for suggesting is that G-Sync is marvelous on all maps but Demeter in Titanfall, which apparently consumes VRAM up and over the available 3GB of my 780 Ti, and on this particular map there is a bit of stutter if you look to the center of it. Are you using 2x 780 Ti SC or one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah but the step up program requires you to send your card in first, and i can't have my pc down as it's my work pc as well so yeahhh... never been able to do that actually. if something came out within the amazon return window though it wouldn't matter. i got time to wait any way if i want 3 swifts in surround since i'll be needing multiple dp inputs so only need 2 cards instead of 3.
> 
> not to mention i hope x99, 5930k, and ddr4 turns out to be a worthy upgrade over my 2600k that i've had for 3 years that is still kicking butt, so i can finally replace it with something that is actually worth it...but hopefully we'll see those benches soon


Way to wait for the refresh, I couldn't, yeah hopefully x99, DDR4 and Haswell E is all that and more. From what I understand Maxwell will have 3 Display Ports.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yeah. that's why i still have my 680 until now. It's my back up card in case I sell my main cards or I go through step up program.


Smart!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I too have an i1Display Pro and adjusted the my monitor settings for the highest accuracy at the highest contrast. i1Profiler will calibrate for graphic designers and will generally give settings that are less than optimal for movies or games.
> 
> The Swift comes with such good colors out of the box I don't think anyone should use a real calibration profile for it; that will only lower contrast and not change colors enough to notice. Don't use an ICC profile except for the one that comes with the drivers from Asus (Asus'es doesn't contain a calibration, only a profile).
> 
> If you like a cooler white than BT.709's 6500K feel free to mess with settings as much as you want, I am targeting 6500K (achieved 6502K).
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 49
> Red: 99
> Green: 100
> Blue: 100
> 
> This gives very accurate colors, no banding, and maintains a contrast over 900:1. Colors are even more accurate if you leave red at 100 but then white is a bit warm (about 6430K).


Good to know! Yeah for me it feels perfect with nearly the same settings as you attained through calibration: I'm running:

Brightness: 25
Contrast: 50
R,G,B: 100/default


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> How do you apply the ICC Profile, according to another owner, this monitor is nearly spot-on with brightness at 28, contrast at 49 and R reduced to 99 (see below) although I like it a little warmer so leaving R,G,B untouched and brightness at 24 seems to be just perfect for me.


There's a guide at tftcentral on how to apply their icc profile.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#install

just download the one for pg278q


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Ok guys, I have noticed that if I let me screen hibernate, G-Sync is no longer viewable in the Nvidia control panel. Hence the reason I get the previous message "out of range".

What a mess of drivers. Of course the buck will be passed between Asus and Nvidia.

Latest drivers 340.52

Posted on Nvidia forums as well.

On a separate note just ordered a new Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme X99 board to replace my X79 Deluxe WS-E and 4930K.


----------



## Asmodian

I made a mistake about Asus'es profile for this monitor, it does contain gamma ramps for the GPU which cause minor banding on my PG278Q.

Check for banding after changing settings or especially after loading an ICC profile!

Try these gradient test files from Ver Greeneyes on Doom9.
Grayscale yuv444p16le perceptually spaced gradient v2.1 (8-bit version)
Multicolor yuv444p16le perceptually spaced gradient v2.1 (8-bit version)


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Ok thats weird, I have just started getting "out of range" when loading A3 or DayZ SA, sigh.


Mate do a driver reinstall. try a cleaner if the basic delete driver files on install doesn't work. I have the same thing on my previous gsync with arma. I couldn't alt-tab out of any game without a blank screen and restart.

i noticed also shadow now gives me a blank screen and I have to ctrl-alt-del to get desktop back. it seems the drivers are still immature to me. so things will get a lot better.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Good to know! Yeah for me it feels perfect with nearly the same settings as you attained through calibration: I'm running:
> 
> Brightness: 25
> Contrast: 50
> R,G,B: 100/default


I like your settings a lot!

At your settings I get 135 cd/m², contrast 960:1, average dE 0.5, max dE 1.51 at 100% white, 6488K white point.

I think I will use these instead of what I reported, dropping the brightness that little bit improved the slightly pink white point that was bothering me. Contrast is better and color accuracy is improved compared to my settings. I had never tested below ~140 cd/m².











Pretty good for at defaults.









I believe people installing profiles and tweaking settings are actually lowering picture quality, unless their screens are very different from mine.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Something strange I noticed while playing the BF4 map "Pearl Market", the game suddenly feels very choppy and the fps no longer hovers around 130-160 as per usual. Besides this one single map the game runs flawlessly with Titan SLI.
> 
> Anyone else running into this problem ?
> 
> Didn't have the issue at all with my other monitor Samsung S27A950D 120hz, not that I think the ROG Swift is the reason I am seeing this issue. But, it is the only thing I've changed.
> 
> I am a bit confused, can anyone else try to play BF4 on that map and report back?


Really? I found that my framerates actually improved going to 1440p @ 144Hz vs. 1080p @ 144Hz I went from 80+ FPS average to 130+ FPS Average on all maps


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Really? I found that my framerates actually improved going to 1440p @ 144Hz vs. 1080p @ 144Hz I went from 80+ FPS average to 130+ FPS Average on all maps


Well pearl market runs like crap on mines as well. I think dice needs to optimize the dragons teeth maps a bit more. Every other map runs fine though.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I like your settings a lot!
> 
> At your settings I get 135 cd/m², contrast 960:1, average dE 0.5, max dE 1.51 at 100% white, 6488K white point.
> 
> I think I will use these instead of what I reported, dropping the brightness that little bit improved the slightly pink white point that was bothering me. Contrast is better and color accuracy is improved compared to my settings. I had never tested below ~140 cd/m².
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good for at defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe people installing profiles and tweaking settings are actually lowering picture quality, unless their screens are very different from mine.


Good to hear friend, yeah I was running 30 brightness at first with 40 contrast but based upon the recommendation of another owner I reduced brightness to 25 and returned contrast to 50 and it was a marked improvement. This might be the sweet spot for this monitor with subtle variation in R,G,B based on personal preference (I kept R at 100 as I like a slightly warmer feel, white pages don't appear reddish at all so I don't see why people are reducing R)


----------



## vulcan78

I don't know if its a good night's sleep or what but I am totally loving this monitor today, anyone else notice an improvement on day 2? I am not noticing/having an issue with the viewing angles, the matte related crystalization or the back-light bleed but AM extremely appreciative of the high frames I am experiencing in Titanfall, Metro LL and Crysis 3.....oh and dat resolution....


----------



## GizmoDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I too have an i1Display Pro and adjusted the my monitor settings for the highest accuracy at the highest contrast. i1Profiler will calibrate for graphic designers and will generally give settings that are less than optimal for movies or games.
> 
> The Swift comes with such good colors out of the box I don't think anyone should use a real calibration profile for it; that will only lower contrast and not change colors enough to notice. Don't use an ICC profile except for the one that comes with the drivers from Asus (Asus'es doesn't contain a calibration, only a profile).
> 
> If you like a cooler white than BT.709's 6500K feel free to mess with settings as much as you want, I am targeting 6500K (achieved 6502K).
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 49
> Red: 99
> Green: 100
> Blue: 100
> 
> This gives very accurate colors, no banding, and maintains a contrast over 900:1. Colors are even more accurate if you leave red at 100 but then white is a bit warm (about 6430K).
> 
> 
> I think in those cases your game loses to the Nvidia control panel, V-sync is off and G-sync is on. My light isn't red when V-sync is enabled, are you sure V-sync is really on when your light is red?


I read your entire post and it sounds fantastic. Unfortunately for me, a monitor noob, it may as well be in another language. Would you recommend someone like me just leave it at default settings out of the box or does a premium monitor such as this require a custom color profile to do it justice?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> I read your entire post and it sounds fantastic. Unfortunately for me, a monitor noob, it may as well be in another language. Would you recommend someone like me just leave it at default settings out of the box or does a premium monitor such as this require a custom color profile to do it justice?


Yea
Same here.
It has graphs and stuff


----------



## Dcode

Colour settings are out of the box. All I did was lower brightness. You know your onto a winner when your panel comes pleasing to the eye straight from the box:


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Few remarks about ULMB:
> 
> 1) I found a good test in a shooter is to look at an object around 5 feet away (e.g. grass in Bioshock Infinite), strafe left and right continuously, then use your right hand to continuously enable and disable the ULMB option on the screen's OSD. It's incredible to me, the difference it makes.
> 
> 2) Frame rate got stuck at 80 fps several times, for some reason. Looking for an explanation.
> 
> 3) I notice some (very dim) grayish vertical lines especially in bright objects (e.g. marble statue in Bioshock Infinite). I'm guessing this is one of the main side effects of ULMB?
> 
> 4) ULMB always seems better with v-sync turned on.


I am very disappointed in ULMB. It appears quite dark and I could not tell the difference when it was enabled. Did you need to make any tweaks to get it working? I just set the monitor at 120Hz refresh rate, enabled Adaptive V-sync from Nvidia CP and ULMB from the monitor's menu.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I am very disappointed in ULMB. It appears quite dark and I could not tell the difference when it was enabled. Did you need to make any tweaks to get it working? I just set the monitor at 120Hz refresh rate, enabled Adaptive V-sync from Nvidia CP and ULMB from the monitor's menu.


Try this:
http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=quebec.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0

The difference will be more obvious.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Colour settings are out of the box. All I did was lower brightness. You know your onto a winner when your panel comes pleasing to the eye straight from the box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


damn looks good although might be the camera, you should try the settings here to get it closer to 6500k to make the white's look at little better, but if mine looks that good when it gets here today I won't miss my ips!

(2 still for sale btw if anyone looking for ips 1440P  )


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I am very disappointed in ULMB. It appears quite dark and I could not tell the difference when it was enabled. Did you need to make any tweaks to get it working? I just set the monitor at 120Hz refresh rate, enabled Adaptive V-sync from Nvidia CP and ULMB from the monitor's menu.


It took me a while to figure out just exactly how ULMB improves visual quality, and now that I see it, I really like it. After I changed brightness settings, there is almost zero difference in brightness between ULMB on and off. I play in a darker room with all shades closed (and usually play at night). Therefore, my brightness with ULMB off is 15. When I switch on ULMB (with pulse width of 70), the monitor automatically compensates and kicks the brightness up to 100. If you need more brightness, increase the pulse width to 100.

I've found that you only need three tweaks to get ULMB working. 1) Set monitor's refresh rate to 120, 100, or 85 Hz. I prefer to use Nvidia Control Panel to do this -- under "change resolution." 2) Still in the Nvidia Control Panel, click "set up g-sync," uncheck "enable g-sync" and click apply. I've found that you don't need to enable v-sync -- you can leave g-sync as the preferred method of v-sync in the "manage 3d settings" section. ULMB will work in desktop if you skip step 2, but if you launch a game, the screen will default to g-sync mode (you will see the power led change from yellow to red). 3) On the screen's OSD, make sure the ULMB mode is checked (note: it will stay checked until unchecked -- however it will be disabled if you change to 144 Hz).

Making sure ULMB is working: 1) Make sure the power led is yellow. It may look a little 'white-ish' so look under the bottom edge of the monitor to confirm that it's yellow. 2) The top right corner of the OSD should now read "ULMB Mode." 3) The easiest and most obvious test to me is the UFO Test, as posted by Hasty two posts above (if stuttery, try another browser). Use the OSD to keep turning ULMB on and off. The clarity of the topmost moving alien should be drastically increased in ULMB. 4) As I said earlier, you can test in a game by strafing left and right while looking at a nearby object (while also using the OSD to toggle ULMB on and off). 5) Use an FPS counter in game (e.g. Fraps) and make sure your fps matches your refresh rate. Even the slightest drop will not look good. 6) I would strongly recommend using v-sync on with ULMB -- it seems to look and work much better in the games I've tested.


----------



## MLJS54

Can someone comment on the colors of the Swift vs BenQ XL series panels?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I too have an i1Display Pro and adjusted the my monitor settings for the highest accuracy at the highest contrast. i1Profiler will calibrate for graphic designers and will generally give settings that are less than optimal for movies or games.
> 
> The Swift comes with such good colors out of the box I don't think anyone should use a real calibration profile for it; that will only lower contrast and not change colors enough to notice. Don't use an ICC profile except for the one that comes with the drivers from Asus (Asus'es doesn't contain a calibration, only a profile).
> 
> If you like a cooler white than BT.709's 6500K feel free to mess with settings as much as you want, I am targeting 6500K (achieved 6502K).
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 49
> Red: 99
> Green: 100
> Blue: 100
> 
> This gives very accurate colors, no banding, and maintains a contrast over 900:1. Colors are even more accurate if you leave red at 100 but then white is a bit warm (about 6430K).
> 
> 
> I think in those cases your game loses to the Nvidia control panel, V-sync is off and G-sync is on. My light isn't red when V-sync is enabled, are you sure V-sync is really on when your light is red?


Just a heads up, Nvidia does override custom color profiles anyhow in games. So if you need ultra-accurate and are willing to take the contrast hit on non-gaming work, then it is fine to use an ICC profile to achieve that. Since that ICC profile will never affect games you play especially on this panel (since it requires fullscreen mode for G-Sync).


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Can someone comment on the colors of the Swift vs BenQ XL series panels?


It's simple XL is super bad out of the box can be fixed to a ( I can sort of live with this state )
First timed fired Swift never looked back and Benq was boxed and shipped back to newegg.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

So, guys with SLI try to play for few minutes without SLI enabled + G-Sync and try it with SLI enabled + G-Sync, do you see the difference ?
I played for a week without SLI as my second ward was at RMA, then I got it and immediatelly noticed that it is not smooth as it was before..

Do you notice the same ? I simply notice microstuttering after enabling SLI


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> damn looks good although might be the camera, you should try the settings here to get it closer to 6500k to make the white's look at little better, but if mine looks that good when it gets here today I won't miss my ips!
> 
> (2 still for sale btw if anyone looking for ips 1440P  )


can you please pm me your listing for the ips monitor. Im thinking of getting one, but having one card right now stops me from buying one. I really need 800 or 900 series now with multi dp! Single would be fine, im only planning SLi and not tri with two display, one swift one ips.


----------



## Evo X

Just filled out the survey. Got a perfect monitor! So happy to finally have this after obsessing over it for months.

I pretty much stopped playing PC games after I heard about this monitor, because I knew they were going to be so much better on it. Time to get through the backlog this weekend.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just a heads up, Nvidia does override custom color profiles anyhow in games. So if you need ultra-accurate and are willing to take the contrast hit on non-gaming work, then it is fine to use an ICC profile to achieve that. Since that ICC profile will never affect games you play especially on this panel (since it requires fullscreen mode for G-Sync).


No they don't, some games overwrite the LUT when they load but it isn't something that Nvidia does. It also isn't that common, I haven't had that issue with any of my newer games.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> So, guys with SLI try to play for few minutes without SLI enabled + G-Sync and try it with SLI enabled + G-Sync, do you see the difference ?
> I played for a week without SLI as my second ward was at RMA, then I got it and immediatelly noticed that it is not smooth as it was before..
> 
> Do you notice the same ? I simply notice microstuttering after enabling SLI


same happening to me, but SLI isn't perfect so i'm just hoping nvidia has a fix for this.

+ i'm hitting 120+ fps with SLI, can't complain much.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> So, guys with SLI try to play for few minutes without SLI enabled + G-Sync and try it with SLI enabled + G-Sync, do you see the difference ?
> I played for a week without SLI as my second ward was at RMA, then I got it and immediatelly noticed that it is not smooth as it was before..
> 
> Do you notice the same ? I simply notice microstuttering after enabling SLI


Which game(s)?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

For example BF4 and Dota 2


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> For example BF4 and Dota 2


BF4 much better with sli. Dota 2 feels same with sli and without its like its not even working...


----------



## CrustyTissue

Can you get 2 of these monitors for a multi monitor setup? Does mean i cannot enable g-sync?


----------



## Descadent

it's official!


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Can someone comment on the colors of the Swift vs BenQ XL series panels?


The Swift has much better image quality to my eyes overall and according to reviews more accurate colours overall. To my eye I can't tell much difference in terms of actual colour accuracy, both displayed the same shades next to my EV2336W PLS panel from memory. Not done a side by side comparison. I had the XL2720Z for a week and I was impressed with it. However overall the Swift smokes the BenQ image quality. The higher res nudges it forward. It's very close to my old VP2770 baring the viewing angles.

If the Swift was disappointing I would have kept the BenQ but it hasn't let me down so I kept the Swift. I am on my phone at the moment with ****ty GPRS but when I get a more stable connection I'll link you to a thread I posted of the BenQ.

You can see my photos of the Swift above. For the other guy that commented on the whites: the whites are very white. Any yellowing is due to the TN viewing angles.

The Swift is a beautiful piece of equipment. A milestone in LCD technology. I was playing CS:GO the other night and I was thinking this is too good to be true.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> I read your entire post and it sounds fantastic. Unfortunately for me, a monitor noob, it may as well be in another language. Would you recommend someone like me just leave it at default settings out of the box or does a premium monitor such as this require a custom color profile to do it justice?


I strongly recommend the settings GizmoDuck posted right after, they are easy: defaults but with the brightness at ~25. Also don't use any color profiles, they have all caused banding for me and do not improve color accuracy enough to be worth it (accuracy doesn't have much room to improve).

It is such a premium monitor a custom color profile hurts more than it helps.


----------



## Evo X

Have a really annoying issue. Anyone else experiencing it?

Basically can't get my games to work with GSync. Tried a fresh Nvidia driver install and the only game I have gotten to work is Watch Dogs. Every time I try to start another game(tried Theif, AC4, and Child of Light so far), the monitor goes out of range or loses signal completely. This leads me to do a hard reset of the whole PC to get access to my desktop again. When I boot up, Windows tells me there was a bluescreen.

ASUS says it will be fixed in a future Nvidia driver, but if it's a driver issue, how are so many people playing perfectly right now?


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Just filled out the survey. Got a perfect monitor! So happy to finally have this after obsessing over it for months.
> 
> I pretty much stopped playing PC games after I heard about this monitor, because I knew they were going to be so much better on it. Time to get through the backlog this weekend.


Haha, me too, not from the announcement date but more like mid July all new/"not played newish games" have been put to a hold knowing that I'll get much better experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Have a really annoying issue. Anyone else experiencing it?
> 
> Basically can't get my games to work with GSync. Tried a fresh Nvidia driver install and the only game I have gotten to work is Watch Dogs. Every time I try to start another game(tried Theif, AC4, and Child of Light so far), the monitor goes out of range or loses signal completely. This leads me to do a hard reset of the whole PC to get access to my desktop again. When I boot up, Windows tells me there was a bluescreen.
> 
> ASUS says it will be fixed in a future Nvidia driver, but if it's a driver issue, how are so many people playing perfectly right now?


Is your GPU overclocked?

I had issues with nvidia driver for no apparent reason in random games that were 100% stable before. Dropped mem from +400 to +327, have been fine ever since.

edit: darn drafts


----------



## Evo X

Ok, this is weird. Apparently, there is some conflict with the Oculus Rift DK2 drivers. Uninstalling them fixed the problem.

That's kind of BS.

Almost like God saying , "You can only have ONE amazing display technology at this time, not both. Don't be greedy."


----------



## brandon6199

I'm sure this has been asked before. But how does color reproduction and overall image quality compare to an ASUS PB278Q? I had that monitor, and I thought that it was the best looking monitor that I've ever used, although it was only 60hz.

If the PG278Q can compare to the PB278Q in color reproduction and overall image quality, I'm totally sold.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> The Swift has much better image quality to my eyes overall and according to reviews more accurate colours overall. To my eye I can't tell much difference in terms of actual colour accuracy, both displayed the same shades next to my EV2336W PLS panel from memory. Not done a side by side comparison. I had the XL2720Z for a week and I was impressed with it. However overall the Swift smokes the BenQ image quality. The higher res nudges it forward. It's very close to my old VP2770 baring the viewing angles.
> 
> If the Swift was disappointing I would have kept the BenQ but it hasn't let me down so I kept the Swift. I am on my phone at the moment with ****ty GPRS but when I get a more stable connection I'll link you to a thread I posted of the BenQ.
> 
> You can see my photos of the Swift above. For the other guy that commented on the whites: the whites are very white. Any yellowing is due to the TN viewing angles.
> 
> The Swift is a beautiful piece of equipment. A milestone in LCD technology. I was playing CS:GO the other night and I was thinking this is too good to be true.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before. But how does color reproduction and overall image quality compare to an ASUS PB278Q? I had that monitor, and I thought that it was the best looking monitor that I've ever used, although it was only 60hz.
> 
> If the PG278Q can compare to the PB278Q in color reproduction and overall image quality, I'm totally sold.


Someone said it was 95% of their PB278Q.

Colours will be great but you have TN viewing angles. The top half of the screen is darker than the bottom. Not so much that it gets in the way of things but enough to piss you off if you can't get past that TN flaw.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Have a really annoying issue. Anyone else experiencing it?
> 
> Basically can't get my games to work with GSync. Tried a fresh Nvidia driver install and the only game I have gotten to work is Watch Dogs. Every time I try to start another game(tried Theif, AC4, and Child of Light so far), the monitor goes out of range or loses signal completely. This leads me to do a hard reset of the whole PC to get access to my desktop again. When I boot up, Windows tells me there was a bluescreen.
> 
> ASUS says it will be fixed in a future Nvidia driver, but if it's a driver issue, how are so many people playing perfectly right now?


Not experienced that bit I have read this multiple times from different forums. nVidia directly got back to one user explaining this is a driver related issue.

If your willing to wait it out enjoy the high res and refresh rate on a rare and expensive 8bit TN panel.


----------



## Recipe7

I am currently in queue for the monitor at BH. I have a question for a Swift owner regarding the difference between the swift and another 120-144hz monitor.

I am curently using a 144hz monitor, the one in my sig. Can any owners here vouche for the greatness of gysnc? I find my monitor to be silky smooth, without the gsync.

Is there a noticeable difference between my monitor and the swift? Will i be happy with my swift purchase even with 144hz experience? Is gsync and 1440p worth the jump from 144hz at 1080p?


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Have a really annoying issue. Anyone else experiencing it?
> 
> Basically can't get my games to work with GSync. Tried a fresh Nvidia driver install and the only game I have gotten to work is Watch Dogs. Every time I try to start another game(tried Theif, AC4, and Child of Light so far), the monitor goes out of range or loses signal completely. This leads me to do a hard reset of the whole PC to get access to my desktop again. When I boot up, Windows tells me there was a bluescreen.
> 
> ASUS says it will be fixed in a future Nvidia driver, but if it's a driver issue, how are so many people playing perfectly right now?


Try using a driver cleaner. I has this with my previous gsync monitor. Using CCleaner rebooting then reinstalling fixed everything.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Ok, this is weird. Apparently, there is some conflict with the Oculus Rift DK2 drivers. Uninstalling them fixed the problem.
> 
> That's kind of BS.
> 
> Almost like God saying , "You can only have ONE amazing display technology at this time, not both. Don't be greedy."


there's a link further back in the thread to the Oculus forum on this. Mines in the mail so yet to play.


----------



## Ch0b0

Anyone else having issues with backlight flickering with G-Sync enabled in games?

You can check if you have it by:

Open up CS:GO
Press Shift+Tab and open up the web browser.
Go to a bright website (like nytimes.com)
Scroll up and down

You will notice a crap-ton of backlight flickering.

This should NOT be happening. My VG248 with the G-Sync kit does not exhibit this problem.
I'm hoping this isn't some hardware defect.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I am currently in queue for the monitor at BH. I have a question for a Swift owner regarding the difference between the swift and another 120-144hz monitor.
> 
> I am curently using a 144hz monitor, the one in my sig. Can any owners here vouche for the greatness of gysnc? I find my monitor to be silky smooth, without the gsync.
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between my monitor and the swift? Will i be happy with my swift purchase even with 144hz experience? Is gsync and 1440p worth the jump from 144hz at 1080p?


Put it this way. Gsync has my jaw on the floor. Like sex on expensive silk sheets


----------



## pathfindercod

Amazon shipped mine out today. FedEx, weird.. They usually ship all my stuff ups.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Amazon shipped mine out today. FedEx, weird.. They usually ship all my stuff ups.


You better be home and watch it arriving. I literally ran to the truck and pull it out my self. Having two display delivered, I know for sure the delivery guy wouldn't care dropping it on the road.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch0b0*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with backlight flickering with G-Sync enabled in games?
> 
> You can check if you have it by:
> 
> Open up CS:GO
> Press Shift+Tab and open up the web browser.
> Go to a bright website (like nytimes.com)
> Scroll up and down
> 
> You will notice a crap-ton of backlight flickering.
> 
> This should NOT be happening. My VG248 with the G-Sync kit does not exhibit this problem.
> I'm hoping this isn't some hardware defect.


Yeah same, but it does not really bother me.


----------



## mikkelr1225

Can't get mine to run 144hz







it only runs 120 hz.

I got a 680 so GFX should not be the issue.

any ideas?


----------



## pathfindercod

Shipping to my office, my admin will take special care of it for me.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> So, guys with SLI try to play for few minutes without SLI enabled + G-Sync and try it with SLI enabled + G-Sync, do you see the difference ?
> I played for a week without SLI as my second ward was at RMA, then I got it and immediatelly noticed that it is not smooth as it was before..
> 
> Do you notice the same ? I simply notice microstuttering after enabling SLI


I'm not sure what it is, but gamep lay smoothness is much worse once SLI is enabled. I hope it's something that can be fixed easily, because I really need my second 780Ti to drive these games at 1440p.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's official!


That Mclaren P1 is no friggin joke, everyone is saying it is a whole new experience in terms of performance. Honestly I think youre going to need two Classy's to appreciate this monitor...if it's not too late I would consider returning that single Classified and spend a little more for a pair of 6GB 780's or I would wait for Maxwell which is right around the corner. If youre thinking of going 780 Ti Classified make sure your PSU is up to it, Classified SLI consumes about 100W up and over 780 Ti SLI....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I'm not sure what it is, but gamep lay smoothness is much worse once SLI is enabled. I hope it's something that can be fixed easily, because I really need my second 780Ti to drive these games at 1440p.


Maybe it's a driver issue, I am having absolutely zero issues with smoothness or stuttering with 780 Ti SLI, I am on the latest WHQL. Make sure everything is legit, for some reason when I first installed my first 780 Ti, although I had installed new drivers the PhysX driver remained the very original PhysX driver from like 3-4 years ago and I was completely dismayed to find that I was getting like 30 FPS in the Metro LL bench. It took a while to figure out what the problem was. Also, make sure that you have V-Sync disabled in games and enabled via Nvidia Control Panel. ULMB also needs to be off. It's not pleasant to think about, but maybe it's monitor related, maybe you have a faulty G-Sync module. Again, all demanding games, Metro LL, Crysis 3 etc. are absolutely buttery smooth on my end with SLI.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkelr1225*
> 
> Can't get mine to run 144hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it only runs 120 hz.
> 
> I got a 680 so GFX should not be the issue.
> 
> any ideas?


Make sure the refresh rate is set to 144 Hz in the Nvidia Control Panel > Resolution. If this is at 120 even though youre setting it to 144 Hz on the monitor it will revert to 120 Hz.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That Mclaren P1 is no friggin joke, everyone is saying it is a whole new experience in terms of performance. Honestly I think youre going to need two Classy's to appreciate this monitor...if it's not too late I would consider returning that single Classified and spend a little more for a pair of 6GB 780's or I would wait for Maxwell which is right around the corner. If youre thinking of going 780 Ti Classified make sure your PSU is up to it, Classified SLI consumes about 100W up and over 780 Ti SLI....
> Maybe it's a driver issue, I am having absolutely zero issues with smoothness or stuttering with 780 Ti SLI, I am on the latest WHQL. Make sure everything is legit, for some reason when I first installed my first 780 Ti, although I had installed new drivers the PhysX driver remained the very original PhysX driver from like 3-4 years ago and I was completely dismayed to find that I was getting like 30 FPS in the Metro LL bench. It took a while to figure out what the problem was. Also, make sure that you have V-Sync disabled in games and enabled via Nvidia Control Panel. ULMB also needs to be off. It's not pleasant to think about, but maybe it's monitor related, maybe you have a faulty G-Sync module. Again, all demanding games, Metro LL, Crysis 3 etc. are absolutely buttery smooth on my end with SLI.


Vulcan,

Make no mistake, BF4 is buttery smooth with SLI as long as I am pushing FPS above 100. Can you try turning up the Resolution scaling to 150% to force the FPS down to that 45-60fps range with SLI 780Ti? If you do and report back I'll give you Rep either way








If I hit 45/60fps with SLI it doesn't seem like Gsync is working. If I disable SLI and get 45/60fps I can "feel" Gsync working perfectly.


----------



## pathfindercod

Can't wait, this is going to look next to my asus pa279q..


----------



## Fallendreams

I'm not sure if anyone has encounter this yet. My power went out today during CSGO and I have my monitor and computer on UPS. After the power surge for like 2-3 seconds my monitor power off and on real quick. The game went to a black screen and all I could hear was audio. Come to find out G-sync disappeared out of the Nvida Control Panel. Launching CSGO would either go to black screen or play for about 10-20 seconds before going back to black screen. After spending 2 minutes on on wondering what was going I realized G-sync disappeared out of NVCP. Unplugging and plugging the monitor back in solved the issue and I was able to jump back into my competitive match in CSGO .







Just want to give you guys a heads up.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has encounter this yet. My power went out today during CSGO and I have my monitor and computer on UPS. After the power surge for like 2-3 seconds my monitor power off and on real quick. The game went to a black screen and all I could hear was audio. Come to find out G-sync disappeared out of the Nvida Control Panel. Launching CSGO would either go to black screen or play for about 10-20 seconds before going back to black screen. After spending 2 minutes on on wondering what was going I realized G-sync disappeared out of NVCP. Unplugging and plugging the monitor back in solved the issue and I was able to jump back into my competitive match in CSGO .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up.


That happened to me a couple of times as well.
Unplugging and plugging the monitor was the only way to fix it and recover "G-Sync capable display" in NCVP.
On a side note, i could play any game, it's just that G-Sync would not work (white led).
This happened to me like 3 time so far. my pc is always on, sometimes i wake up, play some games and realize the led is white and... yeah g-sync is gone, i have to unplug and plug it back.

I had a bug with 3D vision as well, the first time i used it it worked flawlessly.
The second time i couldn't get the 3D working correctly, 3D was working but it was messed up.
Upon using the wizard i found out i was able to see both image with the left and right eye (third one on the pic).
.
I don't really remember how i fixed it, but somehow i got it working again with PowerDVD.
Never encountered that problem ever since.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Honestly I think youre going to need two Classy's to appreciate this monitor...if it's not too late I would consider returning that single Classified and spend a little more for a pair of 6GB 780's or I would wait for


after playing with a 780 ti classified i can honestly say there is no reason to have two cards for a swift. i get up to 110 fps on ultra in bf with msaa at 2x and it's so silky smooth it's ridiculous. with what gsync does I think the days of needing enough gpu horsepower to hit 144fps constantly is over.... i can't tell the difference between 65fps and 110 with gsync.

After experiencing just a single 780 ti classy today in bf4, titanfall, cs:go, iracing, and assetto corsa at just 2560x1440 I got no reason to spend money for another gpu because of gsync... plus in iracing it won't even drop below 143 fps and it's just insanely smooth.

now if and when and I hope i get 2 more swifts... I'll be getting those multi dp input 800/900 anyways and hopefully these stuttering issues with sli and gsync will be gone that's being reported

i also have a evga 1300w g2 so i got more than enough power for whatever i do.

but i see no reason at the moment with current games to sli on just this monitor at 2560x1440. Just get the best single horsepower card and it's gonna be sex on silk sheets.


----------



## battlefieldvinc

I have the same issue with BF4. It goes to a black screen mid game and all I hear is sound. Requires a hard reboot. I think the monitor is bad perhaps.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Vulcan,
> 
> Make no mistake, BF4 is buttery smooth with SLI as long as I am pushing FPS above 100. Can you try turning up the Resolution scaling to 150% to force the FPS down to that 45-60fps range with SLI 780Ti? If you do and report back I'll give you Rep either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hit 45/60fps with SLI it doesn't seem like Gsync is working. If I disable SLI and get 45/60fps I can "feel" Gsync working perfectly.


Identical experience mate


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Put it this way. Gsync has my jaw on the floor. Like sex on expensive silk sheets


You are quite active on this thread, along with the other thread.From what I recall, you came from a 60hz monitor correct?

Going from a 60hz to my 144 hz last year, I was floored, like I hit it 3 times.

Going from 1080p 144hz to 1440p 144ghz and gysnc, I am afraid I will hit the floor only once.

To add to my question, Does anyone else have first hand experience with a 144ghz without gysnc and the Swift?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> To add to my question, Does anyone else have first hand experience with a 144ghz without gysnc and the Swift?


There is little interest to use 144hz without G-Sync, since 120hz ULMB is better (if you can keep a steady framerate that is).


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Put it this way. Gsync has my jaw on the floor. Like sex on expensive silk sheets
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite active on this thread, along with the other thread.From what I recall, you came from a 60hz monitor correct?
> 
> Going from a 60hz to my 144 hz last year, I was floored, like I hit it 3 times.
> 
> Going from 1080p 144hz to 1440p 144ghz and gysnc, I am afraid I will hit the floor only once.
> 
> To add to my question, Does anyone else have first hand experience with a 144ghz without gysnc and the Swift?
Click to expand...

I've got one coming from a VG248QE. I really only notice a difference when using the pendulum demo from Nvidia. Then again, I've been able to hit above 100+ fps in games before the swift so everything still sorta feels the same. the only difference I noticed immediately was 1440p vs 1080p...


----------



## Tunz

App submitted.


----------



## adamski07

Can we please all have the reported issues/bugs on the 2nd post? It could help the new comer just like the one who had an issue with the conflict of Rift driver. It was mentioned already last time and he didn't know it. I'm trying to be as active as I can and check the thread frequently so I do not miss any reports or issues with the display, but it will always be easier if it is already listed at the first page. Thanks!


----------



## Randylahey

App submitted as well.


----------



## DRen72

Well, its all setup. Happy to report, thank God, that I have found zero dead or stuck pixels.
Huge desktop compared to my 1920x1200 it replaced, but I'll get used to it.

Color shift is there (TN Panel) but honestly its not any worse or better than my 8 year old BenQ.
Color itself is good, but different than my BenQ. Not bad, just different.

So far, I'm good with it for desktop use.

I'll report back with game opinions.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Vulcan,
> 
> Make no mistake, BF4 is buttery smooth with SLI as long as I am pushing FPS above 100. Can you try turning up the Resolution scaling to 150% to force the FPS down to that 45-60fps range with SLI 780Ti? If you do and report back I'll give you Rep either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hit 45/60fps with SLI it doesn't seem like Gsync is working. If I disable SLI and get 45/60fps I can "feel" Gsync working perfectly.


I tried to get into BF4 but ended up uninstalling it before the recent three day trial expired but I do remember trying 150% render quality and yes, holy crap, even at 1920x1080 it really hurt my framerate.

As I tried to convey in an an earlier post pertaining to your issue, if exceeding the available VRAM G-Sync seems to be incapable of smoothing that out, you will still have no tearing and no input lag but you will still get the same amount of stutter that you would without G-Sync. In Titanfall all of the maps play great except Demeter, which I believe is higher than the others VRAM-wise, and this is the case.

Other observations, I had a falling out with Planetside 2 about a month ago, I have a zero tolerance policy against developer favoritism/incompetence and when the Vanu Sovereignty received the piece of crap empire specific pistol, the "Spiker" after months and months of asking for a TR and NC ES specific equivalent I realized that I had just about had enough with SOE and the devs at PS2, anyhow I kept it on my hard-drive as I wanted to see what kind of performance improvement, if any, there would be on the Swift. Well there is ZERO performance improvement, the game is a total stuttering mess. There is very poor SLI optimization STILL. I was able to play the game no problem at 1920x1080 on only one 780 Ti but upping the resolution to 1440p now requires 780 Ti SLI and even with v-sync disabled in game and G-Sync enabled the game is unplayable.

Point is, if the game has poor SLI optimization G-Sync will not overcome that and also to reiterate, if youre exceeding available VRAM it seems G-Sync can't do anything for that either. Try monitoring VRAM consumption via Rivatuner/MSI Afterburner and note your VRAM consumption at 150% render quality in BF4.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> after playing with a 780 ti classified i can honestly say there is no reason to have two cards for a swift. i get up to 110 fps on ultra in bf with msaa at 2x and it's so silky smooth it's ridiculous. with what gsync does I think the days of needing enough gpu horsepower to hit 144fps constantly is over.... i can't tell the difference between 65fps and 110 with gsync.
> 
> After experiencing just a single 780 ti classy today in bf4, titanfall, cs:go, iracing, and assetto corsa at just 2560x1440 I got no reason to spend money for another gpu because of gsync... plus in iracing it won't even drop below 143 fps and it's just insanely smooth.
> 
> now if and when and I hope i get 2 more swifts... I'll be getting those multi dp input 800/900 anyways and hopefully these stuttering issues with sli and gsync will be gone that's being reported
> 
> i also have a evga 1300w g2 so i got more than enough power for whatever i do.
> 
> but i see no reason at the moment with current games to sli on just this monitor at 2560x1440. Just get the best single horsepower card and it's gonna be sex on silk sheets.


I can give you 6 reasons for 780 Ti SLI:

Batman: Arkham Knight
The Witcher 3
GTA 5
Alien: Isolation
Project Cars
Assassins Creed: Black Flag

I'm presently seeing no less than 65% utilization across both cards in Black Flag at only 60 FPS with 2xMSAA (PhysX High), no less than 70% in Metro LL at ~120 FPS, and no less than 80-85% in Crysis 3 at ~90 FPS. I imagine I would be seeing 40 FPS in Black Flag, 60 FPS in Metro LL and 45 FPS in Crysis 3 on only one card considering 2x SLI scales near 95%.

As far as not telling the difference between 65 and 120 FPS........there absolutely is a difference, night and day in fact, my eyes and brain are still reeling with incomprehension at the fluidity of Metro LL maxed out at 120 FPS.

But to each their own.


----------



## Descadent

only one of those games i care about and that's pcars which won't have a problem with one 780 ti classy.... and sorry yall just don't see difference between high frame rate and high frame rate.... guess i get to save money then until 2 more swifts and next gen nvidia cards lol


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch0b0*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with backlight flickering with G-Sync enabled in games?
> 
> You can check if you have it by:
> 
> Open up CS:GO
> Press Shift+Tab and open up the web browser.
> Go to a bright website (like nytimes.com)
> Scroll up and down
> 
> You will notice a crap-ton of backlight flickering.
> 
> This should NOT be happening. My VG248 with the G-Sync kit does not exhibit this problem.
> I'm hoping this isn't some hardware defect.


Same here, also noticed this flickering in main menu of TF2, and others reported it also happens on loading screens of Arma2/3


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I've got one coming from a VG248QE. I really only notice a difference when using the pendulum demo from Nvidia. Then again, I've been able to hit above 100+ fps in games before the swift so everything still sorta feels the same. the only difference I noticed immediately was 1440p vs 1080p...


A little disheartening. Thanks for your response







:


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Point is, if the game has poor SLI optimization G-Sync will not overcome that and also to reiterate, if youre exceeding available VRAM it seems G-Sync can't do anything for that either. Try monitoring VRAM consumption via Rivatuner/MSI Afterburner and note your VRAM consumption at 150% render quality in BF4.


Vulcan,

I just got done playing a little Metro Last Light. one of the few games that goes relatively easy on VRAM. I upped the AA to 3x to create the 45-60fps frame rate. I was hitting about 2GB of VRAM usage on the 780 Ti's and I had SLI enabled.
Everything was smooth! Especially considering I was only getting 45fps in some areas. I really think you are on to something here. I think Gsync might not work if the VRAM limit is hit, which is what happens in BF4 at 1440p maxed settings with scaling at 150% on 780 Ti's SC.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> So, guys with SLI try to play for few minutes without SLI enabled + G-Sync and try it with SLI enabled + G-Sync, do you see the difference ?
> I played for a week without SLI as my second ward was at RMA, then I got it and immediatelly noticed that it is not smooth as it was before..
> 
> Do you notice the same ? I simply notice microstuttering after enabling SLI


I disabled SLI and it made a huge difference for me in Dota 2. Just wow. Performance is much better with only one GPU. FPS was rock solid at 120 with ULMB and maxed settings. Looks and feels absolutely incredible. This is the experience I was expecting when purchasing this monitor. Dota 2 players should definitely try disabling SLI (and ULMB looks sooo good when scrolling around). Haven't tried other games with SLI disabled (I will when I feel the need).

When I had SLI enabled in Dota 2, I got a micro-stutter every 5 - 20 seconds (in g-sync mode). There would also be lots of frame rate fluctuations in ULMB mode (about every 10 seconds the framerate would drop by 1 - 5 FPS, which kills ULMB).


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You better be home and watch it arriving. I literally ran to the truck and pull it out my self. Having two display delivered, I know for sure the delivery guy wouldn't care dropping it on the road.


Holy Crap!!! What an A$$hole!! Hope you reported him and he got sacked, seriously that is very average.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has encounter this yet. My power went out today during CSGO and I have my monitor and computer on UPS. After the power surge for like 2-3 seconds my monitor power off and on real quick. The game went to a black screen and all I could hear was audio. Come to find out G-sync disappeared out of the Nvida Control Panel. Launching CSGO would either go to black screen or play for about 10-20 seconds before going back to black screen. After spending 2 minutes on on wondering what was going I realized G-sync disappeared out of NVCP. Unplugging and plugging the monitor back in solved the issue and I was able to jump back into my competitive match in CSGO .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up.


Had the same thing a few times. Locked up display, then system resets itself. In some cases GSync does not show up. I hope it is NOT hardware related but a driver issue. I did report on the Nvidia forums though.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Vulcan,
> 
> Make no mistake, BF4 is buttery smooth with SLI as long as I am pushing FPS above 100. Can you try turning up the Resolution scaling to 150% to force the FPS down to that 45-60fps range with SLI 780Ti? If you do and report back I'll give you Rep either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hit 45/60fps with SLI it doesn't seem like Gsync is working. If I disable SLI and get 45/60fps I can "feel" Gsync working perfectly.


I was thinking, are you trying to run BF4 at 2560x1440 with 150% render quality on top of that?!!!

Reason being, and I could be mistaken here, but upping the RQ, say 150% at 1080p, is essentially down-sampling, where you negate the need for AA by running the game at a higher resolution than the monitor can process, 1920x1080 at 150% RQ is pretty close to 2560x1440. So if youre using RQ of 150% at 2560x1440 that is basically telling the game to down-sample at 4K.

Even with 780 Ti SLI G-Sync isn't going to be able help with the load of 4K with BF4 maxed out.

Just drop RQ back down to 100% and turn on either FXAA or 2xMSAA.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Holy Crap!!! What an A$$hole!! Hope you reported him and he got sacked, seriously that is very average.


That was on international news a few Christmases back. He was certainly 'reported'.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Vulcan,
> 
> I just got done playing a little Metro Last Light. one of the few games that goes relatively easy on VRAM. I upped the AA to 3x to create the 45-60fps frame rate. I was hitting about 2GB of VRAM usage on the 780 Ti's and I had SLI enabled.
> Everything was smooth! Especially considering I was only getting 45fps in some areas. I really think you are on to something here. I think Gsync might not work if the VRAM limit is hit, which is what happens in BF4 at 1440p maxed settings with scaling at 150% on 780 Ti's SC.


See post above, if youre running RQ of 150% at 2560x1440 in BF4 youre essentially down-sampling at 4k, which 780 Ti SLI is not going to handle with that game. Try Metro LL with 2xMSAA or lower, 120 FPS is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I disabled SLI and it made a huge difference for me in Dota 2. Just wow. Performance is much better with only one GPU. FPS was rock solid at 120 with ULMB and maxed settings. Looks and feels absolutely incredible. This is the experience I was expecting when purchasing this monitor. Dota 2 players should definitely try disabling SLI (and ULMB looks sooo good when scrolling around). Haven't tried other games with SLI disabled (I will when I feel the need).
> 
> When I had SLI enabled in Dota 2, I got a micro-stutter every 5 - 20 seconds (in g-sync mode). There would also be lots of frame rate fluctuations in ULMB mode (about every 10 seconds the framerate would drop by 1 - 5 FPS, which kills ULMB).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I'm not sure what it is, but gamep lay smoothness is much worse once SLI is enabled. I hope it's something that can be fixed easily, because I really need my second 780Ti to drive these games at 1440p.


So.. it wasn't just me, I can simply feel that it is not so smooth anymore with SLI







either G-Sync isnt very compatible with SLI or G-sync makes us to really feel that microstuttering
I guess its time for 800 series in October







..

Edit: I finally got use for second EVGA sticker which came with my replaced card


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch0b0*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with backlight flickering with G-Sync enabled in games?
> 
> You can check if you have it by:
> 
> Open up CS:GO
> Press Shift+Tab and open up the web browser.
> Go to a bright website (like nytimes.com)
> Scroll up and down
> 
> You will notice a crap-ton of backlight flickering.
> 
> This should NOT be happening. My VG248 with the G-Sync kit does not exhibit this problem.
> I'm hoping this isn't some hardware defect.


Yeah as I pointed out earlier I have noticed this. I have tried two if these and both do the same thing. Someone said they fixed it by doing a clean driver reinstall. Not verified this myself yet.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> only one of those games i care about and that's pcars which won't have a problem with one 780 ti classy.... and sorry yall just don't see difference between high frame rate and high frame rate.... guess i get to save money then until 2 more swifts and next gen nvidia cards lol


personally I made sure I had SLI before getting this monitor

also I can't remember the last time I used G sync maybe the first week, ive had this monitor for over a month

& games like crysis 3 bf4 and grid I can just crank up and get very good FPS, in BF4 110-150FPS which makes this monitor worthwhile for me

crysis 3 depending on how many people are playing I get 90-135fps maxed out with FXAA, which is amazing compared to 60fps I used to get with 1 card on my PB278

so imo SLI is so worth it for me, you should give it a go


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> personally I made sure I had SLI before getting this monitor
> 
> also I can't remember the last time I used G sync maybe the first week, ive had this monitor for over a month
> 
> & games like crysis 3 bf4 and grid I can just crank up and get very good FPS, in BF4 110-150FPS which makes this monitor worthwhile for me
> 
> crysis 3 depending on how many people are playing I get 90-135fps maxed out with FXAA, which is amazing compared to 60fps I used to get with 1 card on my PB278
> 
> so imo SLI is so worth it for me, you should give it a go


Same sentiment here, playing Assassins Creed: Black Flag tonight I was seeing a fairly consistent 75% core utilization on both cards so I upped the clocks +100 core/+300 mem. This is with the game limited to 60 FPS and only 2xMSAA, I can't imagine how a single 780 Ti would fair. With the overclocks I still saw peak core utilization of around 90% on both cards with memory around 80%, which has usually been around 65%. This game on this monitor is absolutely gorgeous, I was in complete awe for the duration of the 4 hours I was playing. So totally satisfied with this monitor, I don't even notice the matte related crystalization any more unless I look for it, same with the back-light bleed. Asus nailed it. 9 out of 10 with the minor issues.

I decided to do a Firestrike Extreme run at these same clocks, +100/+300 since I will probably be using them more often and I want to see where I am performance-wise:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2672497

Getting close to 10k! This is a relatively mild OC with the default vbios and voltage. Case has remained completely opened since I switched to the Swift, its cooling down here in Northern Nevada and my PC has no issue with keeping my room warm with the window wide open (60 F outside).

Temps didn't exceed 68 C primary and 63 C secondary for the duration of the four hours spent playing AC4, although primary does get up to 74 or so in Metro LL and Crysis 3. Metro LL at 120 FPS is also equally jaw dropping.

Cant believe my eyes, well worth the wait.

Oh and you say youve not used G-Sync since week one of ownership? Are you using V-Sync instead? If V-Sync is off, which I recommend, then youre using G-Sync, its just going unappreciated.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Same sentiment here, playing Assassins Creed: Black Flag tonight I was seeing a fairly consistent 75% core utilization on both cards so I upped the clocks +100 core/+300 mem. This is with the game limited to 60 FPS and only 2xMSAA, I can't imagine how a single 780 Ti would fair. With the overclocks I still saw peak core utilization of around 90% on both cards with memory around 80%, which has usually been around 65%. This game on this monitor is absolutely gorgeous, I was in complete awe for the duration of the 4 hours I was playing. So totally satisfied with this monitor, I don't even notice the matte related crystalization any more unless I look for it, same with the back-light bleed. Asus nailed it. 9 out of 10 with the minor issues.
> 
> I decided to do a Firestrike Extreme run at these same clocks, +100/+300 since I will probably be using them more often and I want to see where I am performance-wise:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2672497


id be curious to see what my 780s do on fire strike.. but how am I meant to just run fire strike without running all that other crap lol without buying it lol

im going to try out G sync out again today, no I wasn't using it I disabled it


----------



## vulcan78

Just an FYI, I was trying to show off my monitor to my neighbor with Crysis 3 and was surprised to experience a good bit of stutter and poor performance, well after making sure everything was set up correctly I figured I would try Alt+tabbing out of and back into the game and voila that seemed to instantly cure the poor performance. This might be worth a try in other games as well.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> id be curious to see what my 780s do on fire strike.. but how am I meant to just run fire strike without running all that other crap lol without buying it lol
> 
> im going to try out G sync out again today, no I wasn't using it I disabled it


I know, the free-ware version of Firestrike sucks because you have to sit through all the other meaningless and lengthy tests. I got lucky and snagged 3DMark/Firestrike during a Steam Sale for $1.99!!

Why oh why do you have G-Sync off?

Oh and if anyone missed it I suggest something worth trying to help for those experiencing less-expected-performance in certain games in the post above.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

At the end I actually decided to sell my second card and will run single 780 until 800 series come... because I cant handle that stuttering with SLI anymore :> I guess its because I got so much used to G-Sync smoothness


----------



## Ch0b0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Yeah as I pointed out earlier I have noticed this. I have tried two if these and both do the same thing. Someone said they fixed it by doing a clean driver reinstall. Not verified this myself yet.


I really hope that is the case. I'm out of town all weekend so I won't be able to verify this. Let us know if it does the trick for you!


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I had mentioned I was getting an odd flicker earlier in the thread. I was going to uninstall afterburner/rivatuner and then go to an older version of my drivers (currently using latest whql) to see if that fixed it.

Well after I uninstalled afterburner/rivatuner I rebooted and no more flickering at all. I have yet to just install afterburner to see if it was my overclock or if it was rivatuner that was causing the flickering but I just wanted to throw this out there for anyone who has some flickering.


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Best thing to wake up to today was the Fedex guy!


----------



## tehpud

Checking in for my first post! New owner


----------



## Lourad

The Ergotron XL stand is perfect! If you have a small desk like I do, get it you will be happy you did!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> 
> 
> The Ergotron XL stand is perfect! If you have a small desk like I do, get it you will be happy you did!


Safe mounting it on Heavy-duty 8 mm tempered glass? I've been looking for one and the can't find a good free standing one. I want this 'cause it's chrome and black, it matches my black glass and chrome desk.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Safe mounting it on Heavy-duty 8 mm tempered glass? I've been looking for one and the can't find a good free standing one. I want this 'cause it's chrome and black, it matches my black glass and chrome desk.


My desk is glass about 3/16ths thick and is very sturdy, I would say you will be fine?


----------



## DRen72

Note about Watch Dogs with max settings on single 780 GTX and G-Sync.

It's a different and new experience. Without G-Sync it would be a stutter fest of low frame rates. With G-Sync it's weird but while I can see its low frame rates especially when turning around quickly, it's smooth. Not jumpy. It actually makes it playable, although bumping up the frame rate via SLI does make it much better.


----------



## DRen72

My setup. Custom wall mount desk built specifically for this monitor by my Dad in his spare time.


----------



## dusktildawn48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> I had mentioned I was getting an odd flicker earlier in the thread. I was going to uninstall afterburner/rivatuner and then go to an older version of my drivers (currently using latest whql) to see if that fixed it.
> 
> Well after I uninstalled afterburner/rivatuner I rebooted and no more flickering at all. I have yet to just install afterburner to see if it was my overclock or if it was rivatuner that was causing the flickering but I just wanted to throw this out there for anyone who has some flickering.


im getting flickering too but only in load screens


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Try this:
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=quebec.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0
> 
> The difference will be more obvious.


Thanks for the info. I tested it out and could see the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> It took me a while to figure out just exactly how ULMB improves visual quality, and now that I see it, I really like it. After I changed brightness settings, there is almost zero difference in brightness between ULMB on and off. I play in a darker room with all shades closed (and usually play at night). Therefore, my brightness with ULMB off is 15. When I switch on ULMB (with pulse width of 70), the monitor automatically compensates and kicks the brightness up to 100. If you need more brightness, increase the pulse width to 100.
> 
> I've found that you only need three tweaks to get ULMB working. 1) Set monitor's refresh rate to 120, 100, or 85 Hz. I prefer to use Nvidia Control Panel to do this -- under "change resolution." 2) Still in the Nvidia Control Panel, click "set up g-sync," uncheck "enable g-sync" and click apply. I've found that you don't need to enable v-sync -- you can leave g-sync as the preferred method of v-sync in the "manage 3d settings" section. ULMB will work in desktop if you skip step 2, but if you launch a game, the screen will default to g-sync mode (you will see the power led change from yellow to red). 3) On the screen's OSD, make sure the ULMB mode is checked (note: it will stay checked until unchecked -- however it will be disabled if you change to 144 Hz).
> 
> Making sure ULMB is working: 1) Make sure the power led is yellow. It may look a little 'white-ish' so look under the bottom edge of the monitor to confirm that it's yellow. 2) The top right corner of the OSD should now read "ULMB Mode." 3) The easiest and most obvious test to me is the UFO Test, as posted by Hasty two posts above (if stuttery, try another browser). Use the OSD to keep turning ULMB on and off. The clarity of the topmost moving alien should be drastically increased in ULMB. 4) As I said earlier, you can test in a game by strafing left and right while looking at a nearby object (while also using the OSD to toggle ULMB on and off). 5) Use an FPS counter in game (e.g. Fraps) and make sure your fps matches your refresh rate. Even the slightest drop will not look good. 6) I would strongly recommend using v-sync on with ULMB -- it seems to look and work much better in the games I've tested.


Many thanks for your detailed explanation. Even though I could see the effects of ULMB with the ufo test, it does not translate in game. Some games I tested include Far Cry 3 and Crysis Warhead. So I take it that I need my FPS = 120Hz for ULMB to work. Will adaptive v-sync work as well as regular v-sync with ULMB?


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> im getting flickering too but only in load screens


Are you running afterburner and rivatuner? If so have you tried removing it?


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> I had mentioned I was getting an odd flicker earlier in the thread. I was going to uninstall afterburner/rivatuner and then go to an older version of my drivers (currently using latest whql) to see if that fixed it.
> 
> Well after I uninstalled afterburner/rivatuner I rebooted and no more flickering at all. I have yet to just install afterburner to see if it was my overclock or if it was rivatuner that was causing the flickering but I just wanted to throw this out there for anyone who has some flickering.


Thanks for the tip.

I've tried removing rivatuner/precision x, also did a clean driver re-install. Didn't help


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tested it out and could see the difference.
> Many thanks for your detailed explanation. Even though I could see the effects of ULMB with the ufo test, it does not translate in game. Some games I tested include Far Cry 3 and Crysis Warhead. So I take it that I need my FPS = 120Hz for ULMB to work. Will adaptive v-sync work as well as regular v-sync with ULMB?


WompaStompa11's observations are right on point.
For a good ULMB experience, it's pretty much a requirement to have a perfectly synced [email protected]
While you can use adaptive V-sync, I would only recommend ULMB to be used in the above mentioned scenario.

The reason for this is that:
- tear lines are much more visible in ULMB mode due to the the increased motion clarity.
- if an image is strobbed multiple times, you get a multiple image artifact when tracking moving objects.

Some other things to consider:
-ULMB significantly decrease the perceived luminosity.
-ULMB adds a few millisecond to the total input lag chain due to the fact the monitor waits for the pixels to transition before strobbing the image.
-If you're sensible to flickering, ULMB will cause eye strain.

To make a proper test of ULMB, I recommend you try a game that you can run at a perfectly [email protected] V-synced.
A good old school twitch shooter will do the trick.
Test it by doing strafes with the keyboard.
Use a mouse with a 1000Hz USB polling rate, to mitigate mouse stuttering amplitude.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tested it out and could see the difference.
> Many thanks for your detailed explanation. Even though I could see the effects of ULMB with the ufo test, it does not translate in game. Some games I tested include Far Cry 3 and Crysis Warhead. So I take it that I need my FPS = 120Hz for ULMB to work. Will adaptive v-sync work as well as regular v-sync with ULMB?


Hasty answered the question well, but I already typed this response:

Yes you absolutely need to be locked at 120 Hz (your refresh rate). Any slight or heavy dips under 120 fps and ULMB stops working (and can look quite jarring). Yes, adaptive v-sync would work just fine with ULMB. You either need to lower your settings in Far Cry 3 (try low settings as a test) or try setting monitor to 85 Hz (since ULMB works at 120, 100, and 85 Hz, and 85 fps would be the easiest to achieve).


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Ah didnt see this thread..

So I currently have a PG278Q and I'm wondering if the problems I'm having are specific to my monitor or all PG278Q's. In some games I am experiencing vertical and horizontal checker lines and patterns during bright colors and movement. I found this test over at blurblusters and I'm wondering what other people experience that own this monitor.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5

On this test with my browser full screened and monitor @ 144Hz 1440p, the top box is green and flickers very quickly to grey. As I minimize red lines begin to form and the box goes from green to grey.

Those red lines are the inversion artifacts I see in games and they drive me nuts.

I'm trying to figure out if I should RMA or not.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Ah didnt see this thread..
> 
> So I currently have a PG278Q and I'm wondering if the problems I'm having are specific to my monitor or all PG278Q's. In some games I am experiencing vertical and horizontal checker lines and patterns during bright colors and movement. I found this test over at blurblusters and I'm wondering what other people experience that own this monitor.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> On this test with my browser full screened and monitor @ 144Hz 1440p, the top box is green and flickers very quickly to grey. As I minimize red lines begin to form and the box goes from green to grey.
> 
> Those red lines are the inversion artifacts I see in games and they drive me nuts.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should RMA or not.


It almost seems like maybe all Swift's have this, but only some people notice and are bothered by it. I haven't seen red lines or heard of others with red lines. But I have seen vertical lines and checkerboard effects (in certain situations of course). A few discussions about this (nobody has found a solution yet):

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7010#post_22768165
(bottom of page)





(video of the checkerboard effect -- watch in HD)


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> It almost seems like maybe all Swift's have this, but only some people notice and are bothered by it. I haven't seen red lines or heard of others with red lines. But I have seen vertical lines and checkerboard effects (in certain situations of course). A few discussions about this (nobody has found a solution yet):
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7010#post_22768165
> (bottom of page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (video of the checkerboard effect -- watch in HD)


I think you're right, i think they all have it but most people haven't noticed it yet or aren't bothered by it.

Tiger direct delivered me a second monitor even though I canceled their order and it had the effect. I returned it before I could try this inversion test though. It's driving me crazy, Dota 2 is nearly unplayable because it's all I look at, the greens cause it in a bunch of difference places when panning around with the camera.

It actually might even be getting worse or I'm just noticing it more and more in different titles. So dumb that newegg wants me to pay 15% restocking fee on this crap.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> I think you're right, i think they all have it but most people haven't noticed it yet or aren't bothered by it.
> 
> Tiger direct delivered me a second monitor even though I canceled their order and it had the effect. I returned it before I could try this inversion test though. It's driving me crazy, Dota 2 is nearly unplayable because it's all I look at, the greens cause it in a bunch of difference places when panning around with the camera.
> 
> It actually might even be getting worse or I'm just noticing it more and more in different titles. So dumb that newegg wants me to pay 15% restocking fee on this crap.


Yeah, Dota 2 is a bright, vivid game and I notice it almost constantly in that title. It's well worth it for me, though, especially having ULMB / 120 Hz / 1440p. I won't be able to give up the smoothness and clarity now.


----------



## SightUp

Can you take a picture of these red lines?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Can you take a picture of these red lines?


I've been trying to with both my Nexus 5 and a point and click cannon and it just won't capture them.

It's more noticeable on this test.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5

There are 4 vertical lines and 5 bars. Going across those 5 bars I see maybe 40-50 horizontal red lines going down each bar and I think maybe i see a greenish under each red line?

This effect occurs in games too with bright colors.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> I've been trying to with both my Nexus 5 and a point and click cannon and it just won't capture them.
> 
> It's more noticeable on this test.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> There are 4 vertical lines and 5 bars. Going across those 5 bars I see maybe 40-50 horizontal red lines going down each bar and I think maybe i see a greenish under each red line?
> 
> This effect occurs in games too with bright colors.


When I look at that I don't really see any colored lines. I see 3 grey vertical lines splitting the square into 4 parts. On my 60hz IPS panel the lines are light grey, the center line appears thinner than the left and right lines. On my Swift (at 120hz with ULMB on) the lines are closer in brightness to the rest of the square, all 3 lines appear to be the same width, and they seem to shift from being slightly lighter to slightly darker than the rest of the square as I watch it.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> When I look at that I don't really see any colored lines. I see 3 grey vertical lines splitting the square into 4 parts. On my 60hz IPS panel the lines are light grey, the center line appears thinner than the left and right lines. On my Swift (at 120hz with ULMB on) the lines are closer in brightness to the rest of the square, all 3 lines appear to be the same width, and they seem to shift from being slightly lighter to slightly darker than the rest of the square as I watch it.


What about without ULMB?

With ULMB mine looks the same as you described it. But without ULMB those vertical parts have horizontal lines going through them.

Also even with ULMB this should be green:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5

The top half is green and flickers. I've tested 4 other monitors I own and none of them are green. Some of them flicker but none of them turn green.



http://imgur.com/gYvK2k4


I wish more people with the monitor would comment because I really want to make a decision as to if i should RMA or just return it permanently.


----------



## blackforce

I did't buy this monitor to look at lines or whatever else you think you are able to see, just send it back and be done with it, this thing seem to be doing the job i bought it for.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> I did't buy this monitor to look at lines or whatever else you think you are able to see, just send it back and be done with it, this thing seem to be doing the job i bought it for.


Neither did I but the same effect makes games (Dota 2) look like a giant turd and multiple people have confirmed that theirs has the same problem. If I'm buying a $900 monitor it needs to work in all games and not just certain ones. It's fine if you don't care but I like the monitor other than this issue so I'd like to know if I could return and possibly get one that worked. And I think ASUS should be made aware that their monitor has a glaring flaw so it can be fixed in future versions.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> Checking in for my first post! New owner


Welcome to the upper echelon of the PC Master Race friend! In case you missed it best setting is to set "Color Temp" to "User Mode" and reduce brightness to 25, leaving contrast alone. If you like it there, as I do, that's very close to calibrated perfection, or if you feel it is too warm as many seem to, dial back R to 97 or so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Note about Watch Dogs with max settings on single 780 GTX and G-Sync.
> 
> It's a different and new experience. Without G-Sync it would be a stutter fest of low frame rates. With G-Sync it's weird but while I can see its low frame rates especially when turning around quickly, it's smooth. Not jumpy. It actually makes it playable, although bumping up the frame rate via SLI does make it much better.


This is good to know, Watch Dogs is another poorly ported/optimized game that manages to consume over 3GB of VRAM without visuals that look like 3GB of VRAM worth (for comparison, both Metro LL and Crysis 3 completely maxed out require about 1.5GB of VRAM and blow both Watch Dogs and Titanfall to smithereens visuals wise) Titanfall is another POS port that accomplishes this. You really can't play these two POS games without a Titan. This is what happens when developers cozy up to Micro$oft, they get paid to provide POS ports so as to not make the XBone/Surveillance box look completely outclassed and inferior ("you can now play Halo at 1080p and 60 FPS!"). Kinda like how Ubisoft hid all of the effects from the PC version, the same effects that made the game look incredible at last years E3 but were mysteriously absent in the finished product, yeah you can't "unhide" those effects for the consoles. Glad G-Sync will somewhat mitigate this BS until the XBone just dies completely, then we won't have to worry about Micro$oft (GFWL anyone?) and their BS shenanigans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> im getting flickering too but only in load screens


No flickering here, I'm using Rivatuner 6.00, the 64 bit version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Ah didnt see this thread..
> 
> So I currently have a PG278Q and I'm wondering if the problems I'm having are specific to my monitor or all PG278Q's. In some games I am experiencing vertical and horizontal checker lines and patterns during bright colors and movement. I found this test over at blurblusters and I'm wondering what other people experience that own this monitor.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> On this test with my browser full screened and monitor @ 144Hz 1440p, the top box is green and flickers very quickly to grey. As I minimize red lines begin to form and the box goes from green to grey.
> 
> Those red lines are the inversion artifacts I see in games and they drive me nuts.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should RMA or not.


Good info, I don't notice any of this and I have pretty thoroughly put the Swift through its paces in many games, on that test-screen the top are horizontal lines and bottom checker board with a flicker every 2-3 seconds at 120 Hz. Try dialing back the refresh rate from 144 Hz to 120 Hz to reduce the flickering.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> What about without ULMB?
> 
> With ULMB mine looks the same as you described it. But without ULMB those vertical parts have horizontal lines going through them.
> 
> Also even with ULMB this should be green:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> The top half is green and flickers. I've tested 4 other monitors I own and none of them are green. Some of them flicker but none of them turn green.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gYvK2k4
> 
> 
> I wish more people with the monitor would comment because I really want to make a decision as to if i should RMA or just return it permanently.


Without ULMB mine still looks the mostly the same. I would say that the little horizontal lines that make up the vertical lines are perhaps hue-shifted slightly towards a pink/green tint but I would still think of them as being grey lines. I checked at 60. 120, and 144hz. I don't have any sort of colorblindness.

For your other link the top half is green for me only when in a resized browser window. If I maximize the browser or go fullscreen with F11 it turns completely grey. It flickers somewhat but as a subtle and sporadic flicker, unlike my IPS which is basically strobing non-stop on that page. My IPS doesn't go green in the resized browser window.


----------



## Randylahey

Hi everyone,

Picked up the monitor last night after work and installed it. Played some dota,bf4 and titanfall. Freaking amazing smoothness, zero dead pixels that i can see and no backlight bleed.

Having one odd issue, i have dual monitors and what happens is randomly the swift will go black and the secondary monitor (dell wfp2408) will start flickering and do this weird flashing effect. If i ctrl alt del you can see it shift. If i press the turbo button and switch it out of 144hz it will come back, then i turn 144hz back on and all is well again till it happens again. Other then that it has been working great, any ideas?


----------



## writer21

For anyone with the inversion checkerboard issue or lines, try OD option set to off. It's still there a little but not as much as normal or extreme. Penalty is a little more blur and higher input lag but not much.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> I've been trying to with both my Nexus 5 and a point and click cannon and it just won't capture them.
> 
> It's more noticeable on this test.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> There are 4 vertical lines and 5 bars. Going across those 5 bars I see maybe 40-50 horizontal red lines going down each bar and I think maybe i see a greenish under each red line?
> 
> This effect occurs in games too with bright colors.


Ahh, I can see those red lines you're talking about. Most pronounced at 144 Hz. The red lines sort of twitch on and off. Really hard to see the red lines in ULMB, but I think they're there faintly.


----------



## Burke888

Any suggestions as to how to remove the faint checkerboard/mesh pattern that appears beneath images? I really can't find a way to describe it properly.


----------



## Fiercy

Is this really a problem i have being playing with this for a couple of days now and I haven't notice anything unusual...

I try to replicate what that guy was doing in wow to see if I have the same artifacts but I don't think I see them even with slow motion playing. Was I doing something wrong?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Any suggestions as to how to remove the faint checkerboard/mesh pattern that appears beneath images? I really can't find a way to describe it properly.


I haven't heard of any solution to the checkboard problem. Hopefully there will be one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Is this really a problem i have being playing with this for a couple of days now and I haven't notice anything unusual...


No, it's not a problem. Just an aesthetic imperfection. May or may not be present on all Swifts. May not be noticeable by all people. Only a handful of people have noticed / complained about it.

Just saw your video. Hmm, looks perfectly fine. Is that with g-sync or ULMB? I need do some more observations on my screen to try to see when / why the checkerboard appears. I would be stoked to remove it (even if it means RMA).


----------



## Fiercy

It was gsync


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Is this really a problem i have being playing with this for a couple of days now and I haven't notice anything unusual...
> 
> I try to replicate what that guy was doing in wow to see if I have the same artifacts but I don't think I see them even with slow motion playing. Was I doing something wrong?


Wow your screen looks perfect!
Nothing like the other one with the same color pattern with 'scanlined' type artifacts through the nametags....

Maybe its a panel lottery like with the scanlines artifacts that affected some VG248QE's when running in lightboost or at 120+hz? (some panels affected severely, some not at all or barely
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Is this really a problem i have being playing with this for a couple of days now and I haven't notice anything unusual...
> 
> I try to replicate what that guy was doing in wow to see if I have the same artifacts but I don't think I see them even with slow motion playing. Was I doing something wrong?


Wow.....that looks perfect!

maybe its a panel lottery, like with the scanlines issue with some VG248QE's (esp in lightboost mode or 120hz+?)


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

It is not lottery.. inversion is just normal for every swift out there.. this is just how the panel was made..
This is also mentioned in some reviews.. simply some monitors have inversion some does not.. and thats it.

I do not see any issue in any game I play so far, so it does not bother me at all.. I am not going to freak out because some people can't handle this









Regarding that checkerboard effect - personally I dont see it in any game, but I dont have wow installed
Also I wonder what settings did the guy with that checkerboard effect use that it is so visible.. and the second video it is not visible at all.. maybe different refresh rate, OD setting etc etc.. maybe G-Sync/ULBM enabled/disabled ?


----------



## Evo X

After trying out Gsync in a bunch of my favorite games, I don't know how I ever lived without it. Everything is just so damn SMOOTH. Playing Metro Redux on max settings with this monitor is a religious experience.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Wow your screen looks perfect!
> Nothing like the other one with the same color pattern with 'scanlined' type artifacts through the nametags....
> 
> Maybe its a panel lottery like with the scanlines artifacts that affected some VG248QE's when running in lightboost or at 120+hz? (some panels affected severely, some not at all or barely
> Wow.....that looks perfect!
> 
> maybe its a panel lottery, like with the scanlines issue with some VG248QE's (esp in lightboost mode or 120hz+?)


Screen recording doesn't capture the effect you need to do it with a camera... Screen recording captures it when the frame is still in the GPU. The screen itself is what causes the effect.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I was trying to record this today, installed free version of wow and it was not visible when using g-sync, but there was slight something with ULBM, but I suppose that was that strong overdrive which is enabled with ULMB
however I did not kept the video, I deleted it after checking

In general.. I would suggest to everyone to install newest nvidia driver, monitor driver from asus, update windows, use original DP cable which was in monitor packaging..
Notyhing else comes to my mind,. I simply have no issues with this monitor


----------



## Thoth420

Glad to hear it's not an all pervasive issue. I have been building my system with great anticipation to try this thing out finally.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I was trying to record this today, installed free version of wow and it was not visible when using g-sync, but there was slight something with ULBM, but I suppose that was that strong overdrive which is enabled with ULMB
> however I did not kept the video, I deleted it after checking
> 
> In general.. I would suggest to everyone to install newest nvidia driver, monitor driver from asus, update windows, use original DP cable which was in monitor packaging..
> Notyhing else comes to my mind,. I simply have no issues with this monitor


Do you get backlight flickering with G-Sync?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> after playing with a 780 ti classified i can honestly say there is no reason to have two cards for a swift. i get up to 110 fps on ultra in bf with msaa at 2x and it's so silky smooth it's ridiculous. with what gsync does I think the days of needing enough gpu horsepower to hit 144fps constantly is over.... i can't tell the difference between 65fps and 110 with gsync.
> 
> After experiencing just a single 780 ti classy today in bf4, titanfall, cs:go, iracing, and assetto corsa at just 2560x1440 I got no reason to spend money for another gpu because of gsync... plus in iracing it won't even drop below 143 fps and it's just insanely smooth.


That's basically how I feel also with using a single 780ti, it's been plenty in BF3 and I can't imagine BF4 being any more demanding other then marketing purposes. Other games are not as demanding but still, as much as this GSYNC is a good thing, isn't it bad for Nvidia? I don't feel the need to upgrade my GPU so often, it may hurt margins lol.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That's basically how I feel also with using a single 780ti, it's been plenty in BF3 and I can't imagine BF4 being any more demanding other then marketing purposes. Other games are not as demanding but still, as much as this GSYNC is a good thing, isn't it bad for Nvidia? I don't feel the need to upgrade my GPU so often, it may hurt margins lol.


Same here. Totally happy with my 780Ti paired with this monitor. Everything I've tried runs great at max settings. In the most demanding games, I just use post AA instead of MSAA. Doesn't mean I won't still upgrade when the next GPU cycle rolls around though.









Still going to stick with a single card though after hearing the SLI GSync issues.

On another note, I love the way this monitor looks. Goes perfect with my new Corsair K70 Vengeance keyboard.


----------



## mikkelr1225

Anyone got any ideas? cant get 144 hz to work, whenever i choose 144hz in windows it just changes colors to 256. and wont let me change it back. in Nvidia control panel i can only set it up to 120 hz. got a gtx 680


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkelr1225*
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? cant get 144 hz to work, whenever i choose 144hz in windows it just changes colors to 256. and wont let me change it back. in Nvidia control panel i can only set it up to 120 hz.


Haven't heard of that issue before. Try:

Only one monitor, disable SLI, use DisplayPort cable that came with the Swift, update video card driver, reinstall video card driver, reinstall windows / test on another PC, change resolution in a different way (Nvidia control panel, windows 7 "screen resolution," monitor's overclock turbo button).


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Still going to stick with a single card though after hearing the SLI GSync issues.


What issues?


----------



## i7monkey

If Gsync is broken with SLI, then what's the point of getting this monitor? Do we have to wait for Gsync 2.0 and another version of this monitor?


----------



## mikkelr1225

Alright i found a fix for it. In Nvidia control panel i could make a custom resolution, I could then chose 2560x1440 and 144hz. So now it seems to work.


----------



## mikkelr1225

.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What issues?


it's all over both threads...but sli gsync stutters apparently


----------



## i7monkey

d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's all over both threads...but sli gsync stutters apparently


jesus christ! really?

can it be fixed with a driver update or is gsync totally broken in SLI?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> d
> jesus christ! really?
> 
> can it be fixed with a driver update or is gsync totally broken in SLI?


Only the future will tell.
But the NVIDIA engineers seem to take the issue reports seriously and are gonna try to improve it in future drivers.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's all over both threads...but sli gsync stutters apparently


Really? My G-Sync sli works perfectly fine


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

I've had this beast for almost a week now, would like to be a part of the club!


----------



## dboythagr8

SLI works for me too. I think the issue happens when FPS dips below 85 fps. TBH at 2560x1440 with my 2way/3way SLI setup, this probably won't happen.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Can someone comment on the colors of the Swift vs BenQ XL series panels?


Ok dude here is a link to the images of the XL2720Z I took:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041044013&postcount=30

Pictures and games on this thing are very good. Windows desktop is not so impressive due to the small PPI but its liveable and i'd have kept this thing if I had not got the PG278Q.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> SLI works for me too. I think the issue happens when FPS dips below 85 fps. TBH at 2560x1440 with my 2way/3way SLI setup, this probably won't happen.


All of the conflicting reports on this have me pretty concerned. My monitor is on back order, and I don't really have the budget to add a 780ti to this little upgrade. I play Battlefield 4 on two 4gb GTX760s, and I'm used to high framerates (1080p/120hz), but I was hoping g-sync would improve my experience. When people say it may *stutter*, well, that's pretty much the opposite of what I'm looking for.

SLI is an advertised feature, so, here's hoping that any issues that do exist get sorted in software.


----------



## dusktildawn48

So im getting really angry, dont wanna rma my monitor but i cant seem to solve this problem.

10632587_10152633471917597_3820502677869319967_n.jpg 145k .jpg file


10636194_10152633472002597_1366485062708435707_n.jpg 152k .jpg file


the clear one is 60hz and the other 144hz


----------



## Ch0b0

I can confirm that uninstalling RivaTuner, doing a clean install of drivers, and using the PG278q monitor profile/driver from ASUS does *NOT* fix the back-light flickering problem with G-Sync.

Repeating this method again since it seems to be a solid way to reproduce the issue:

Open up CS:GO
Press Shift+Tab and open up the web browser.
Go to a bright website (like nytimes.com)
Scroll up and down
It also was occurring at 90+fps. If the next driver update doesn't fix it, this monitor is going back. Something that cost $800 should not have these kinds of issues with its KEY feature.

*UPDATE*:
I reconnected my VG248QE w/ G-Sync module to try the same test. Lo and behold, the same issue happens on that screen too!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Same here. Totally happy with my 780Ti paired with this monitor. Everything I've tried runs great at max settings. In the most demanding games, I just use post AA instead of MSAA. Doesn't mean I won't still upgrade when the next GPU cycle rolls around though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still going to stick with a single card though after hearing the SLI GSync issues.


I have a 780 Classified that's overclocked so I'm right there with you. I agree. So far, to me, GSYNC gives the impression of a form of SLI. Games that were previously not enjoyable to play on a single card due to lower frame rates are now just fine. And yes, if the 880 gives us that 20% boost, I might go for it.


----------



## xSociety

Add me:


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkelr1225*
> 
> Alright i found a fix for it. In Nvidia control panel i could make a custom resolution, I could then chose 2560x1440 and 144hz. So now it seems to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> So im getting really angry, dont wanna rma my monitor but i cant seem to solve this problem.
> 
> the clear one is 60hz and the other 144hz


Just a thought. Have you installed the "driver/profile" for the monitor from the Asus support site?

These files usually contain the necessary data to tell windows what refresh rates your display is capable of. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## dusktildawn48

link?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> link?


gee man are you lazy? http://www.asus.com/us/


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> link?


Asus support page for the PG278Q
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> SLI works for me too. I think the issue happens when FPS dips below 85 fps. TBH at 2560x1440 with my 2way/3way SLI setup, this probably won't happen.


I swore multiple times in these threads that SLI was fine but I finally saw the SLI stutter this morning.









I managed to get a solid 35 fps with SLI on, 35 fps looks WAY better with SLI off. Now (I think) I can even see it at 90 Hz. At 50-60 Hz it is less significant than 120 Hz V-sync stutter but still not good at all, I think 60/70 fps SLI off is better than 120+ with SLI on, motion blur is worse but there is no ghosting/micro stutter. Micro stutter at 120 Hz is not as bad as the the old 69xx series crossfire (60 Hz) "micro" stutter but G-sync is still better with SLI off. Where is a GM200 card when you need it?

I believe the amount of time the frame represents (according to the game engine) and the amount of time it is actually displayed are not the same. I cannot believe I didn't see it until now, the loss of V-sync stutter must have overwhelmed my brain or something.









I am worried it is the SLI frame meter causing it as we don't want frames displayed evenly with G-sync, we only want them displayed for the amount of time they represent. I hope and believe this can be fixed with improved drivers. Weather or not they can be we will have to see. It does remind me of my crossfire 6950s though (this is not a good thing).

1x GTX Titan with EK copper/acetel water block and bios mod for sale!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> link?


I believe it's here...
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL.zip


----------



## Leviathan25

http://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## dusktildawn48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I believe it's here...
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL.zip


ive got windows 7, but i think ive already found it. no change.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 1x GTX Titan with EK water block and bios mod for sale!


I wish this were an option for me. Getting rid of one of my cards would be an unbearable performance trade-off. I'd have to upgrade









And now that I look for it, I see complaints going back to the initial launch. I'm really quite concerned with this SLI stuff. I could still cancel my back-ordered purchase, but I really want this panel. I am at a bit of a loss.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> If Gsync is broken with SLI, then what's the point of getting this monitor? Do we have to wait for Gsync 2.0 and another version of this monitor?


SLI here, no problems with G-Sync. If a game has piss-poor SLI optimization to begin with and/or exceeds available VRAM G-Sync will not overcome the related poor-performance and stutter but it will still have no tearing and low input lag.

Planetside 2 is still unplayable since they seem to make SLI worse rather than better with every patch. Titanfall still sees 90% core utilization on primary and 20% on secondary although Respawn claims to have introduced SLI compatibility, this game still plays amazing with G-Sync on all maps except Demeter which is VRAM intensive with its Nintendo 64 quality textures.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 1x GTX Titan with EK water block and bios mod for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this were an option for me. Getting rid of one of my cards would be an unbearable performance trade-off. I'd have to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I look for it, I see complaints going back to the initial launch. I'm really quite concerned with this SLI stuff. I could still cancel my back-ordered purchase, but I really want this panel. I am at a bit of a loss.
Click to expand...

I seriously hope they can fix it and to be honest I am not that surprised, Crossfire and SLI has always been constant trouble in my experience. I had sworn no more dual GPUs _twice_ in the past and here I am again with SLI Titans and one card idle. I just never learn I guess. If it is fixed within a few months it will be par for the coarse as far as SLI performance is concerned, SLI never works well when anything is new. You might think it would be different with G-sync being done in house.









That was actually mostly tongue-in-cheek (unless someone give me a good offer lol), the needing a _single_ GM200 card wasn't. Then I will get a 4K screen and the GM200 won't quite cut it.. and the past will fade...


----------



## dusktildawn48

yeah im gonna have to send it back. not sure what the definition of flickering is, but mostly when i'm on my desktop the picture just continually shifts light and a darker really fast on the right side of the screen. it also blurs the text. same with games mostly in the menus. turn it to 60hz and everything goes to being fine. didnt buy this monitor to play at 60hz.


----------



## telc

Add me please 

IMG_20140901_085440.jpg 1284k .jpg file


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> SLI here, no problems with G-Sync. If a game has piss-poor SLI optimization to begin with and/or exceeds available VRAM G-Sync will not overcome the related poor-performance and stutter but it will still have no tearing and low input lag.


Somewhat reassuring. I guess I can only hope that Nvidia and DICE make the G-Sync/SLI experience as smooth as possible with BF4. It's just hard to ignore all of the conflicting reports. I will find out for myself soon enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I seriously hope they can fix it and to be honest I am not that surprised, Crossfire and SLI has always been constant trouble in my experience. I had sworn no more dual GPUs _twice_ in the past and here I am again with SLI Titans and one card idle. I just never learn I guess. If it is fixed within a few months it will be par for the coarse as far as SLI performance is concerned, SLI never works well when anything is new. You might think it would be different with G-sync being done in house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was actually mostly tongue-in-cheek (unless someone give me a good offer lol), the needing a _single_ GM200 card wasn't. Then I will get a 4K screen and the GM200 won't quite cut it.. and the past will fade...


It probably have two weeks before Tiger Direct gets more stock, so I can still back out, but I may just stick it out and hope for the best. I could sell my 4GB 760's and upgade (or.. sidegrade) to a single GPU solution, but I'd probably take a financial hit for it if I wanted to maintain performance. I really wanted to wait until they got the 20mm process down before I upgraded again.


----------



## i7monkey

If SLI is broken and a simple driver fix isn't a true permanent solution, then this completely renders Gsync and by extension the Rog Swift useless.

Disabling a gpu isn't an option in the slightest either, epsecially on a 1440P 144Hz monitor.

I hope they fix this, I feel bad for anyone who got this monitor


----------



## dusktildawn48

does everyone leave the monitor at 144hz while not gaming?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think 60/70 fps SLI off is better than 120+ with SLI on, motion blur is worse but there is no ghosting/micro stutter.


I take this back, at 110+ Hz the stutter is so small the motion blur at 60Hz is a bigger issue and at 110Hz I prefer G-sync SLI on with quality settings up vs. G-sync SLI off with the quality settings down.

So with G-sync and SLI you need 100+ Hz, but without SLI G-sync feels very smooth at 50 Hz. SLI 35 fps G-sync is unplayable, almost as bad as 120 Hz V-sync with 35 fps but different and still with low input lag.

This is all in Tomb Raider 2013, I am sure the exact behavior is different depending on the game.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> If SLI is broken and a simple driver fix isn't a true permanent solution, then this completely renders Gsync and by extension the Rog Swift useless.
> 
> Disabling a gpu isn't an option in the slightest either, epsecially on a 1440P 144Hz monitor.
> 
> I hope they fix this, I feel bad for anyone who got this monitor


It isn't that bad, the stutter at it's worst is better than V-sync or tearing IMO. G-sync simply isn't as good as it should be with SLI but it is still better than anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> does everyone leave the monitor at 144hz while not gaming?


I run 120 Hz on the desktop. There is an option in the Nvidia control panel called "Preferred refresh rate (Ancor Communication Inc ROG PG278Q)" which can be "Application Controlled" where it uses the refresh rate set in the game or on the desktop or "Highest available" where it uses 144 Hz for G-sync no matter what the game/desktop is set to.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It isn't that bad, the stutter at it's worst is better than V-sync or tearing IMO. G-sync simply isn't as good as it should be with SLI but it is still better than anything else.


Yeah, but how "not bad" is it compared to no v-sync @ 120hz? I don't want my experience _less smooth_ with G-sync. Frankly, I was hoping g-sync would help compensate for the performance lost by going to 1440p.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It isn't that bad, the stutter at it's worst is better than V-sync or tearing IMO. G-sync simply isn't as good as it should be with SLI but it is still better than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but how "not bad" is it compared to no v-sync @ 120hz? I don't want my experience _less smooth_ with G-sync.
Click to expand...

At 120 Hz G-sync feels maybe a tiny bit smoother or at worst the same to me as V-sync off but it also doesn't have tearing.

EDIT: At 120 Hz with SLI Off G-sync feels smoother. Not much as it was already pretty smooth but it is better. Motion blur is also better with SLI off, if only a single GPU could do 1440p 120+ Hz with at least some AA.

Edit2: Wow I really wish I had never noticed this. The motion blur and stutter improvements with g-sync and SLI off is hard to give up once I noticed it and played without it for a bit. Without AA Tomb Raider runs pretty well on a single Titan (90+ fps) and with G-sync this is amazingly good.. but there is obvious aliasing too.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> If SLI is broken and a simple driver fix isn't a true permanent solution, then this completely renders Gsync and by extension the Rog Swift useless.
> 
> Disabling a gpu isn't an option in the slightest either, epsecially on a 1440P 144Hz monitor.
> 
> I hope they fix this, I feel bad for anyone who got this monitor


it's just fine with a single high end card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> does everyone leave the monitor at 144hz while not gaming?


yes why not?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> WompaStompa11's observations are right on point.
> For a good ULMB experience, it's pretty much a requirement to have a perfectly synced [email protected]
> While you can use adaptive V-sync, I would only recommend ULMB to be used in the above mentioned scenario.
> 
> The reason for this is that:
> - tear lines are much more visible in ULMB mode due to the the increased motion clarity.
> - if an image is strobbed multiple times, you get a multiple image artifact when tracking moving objects.
> 
> Some other things to consider:
> -ULMB significantly decrease the perceived luminosity.
> -ULMB adds a few millisecond to the total input lag chain due to the fact the monitor waits for the pixels to transition before strobbing the image.
> -If you're sensible to flickering, ULMB will cause eye strain.
> 
> To make a proper test of ULMB, I recommend you try a game that you can run at a perfectly [email protected] V-synced.
> A good old school twitch shooter will do the trick.
> Test it by doing strafes with the keyboard.
> Use a mouse with a 1000Hz USB polling rate, to mitigate mouse stuttering amplitude.


Dude, you rock! Thanks for the very informative comments. It is interesting you mentioned the mouse polling rate. I use a Logitech G700 and notice more stuttering in Farcry when I pan with the mouse vs strafing with the keyboard. What mouse would you recommend?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Hasty answered the question well, but I already typed this response:
> 
> Yes you absolutely need to be locked at 120 Hz (your refresh rate). Any slight or heavy dips under 120 fps and ULMB stops working (and can look quite jarring). Yes, adaptive v-sync would work just fine with ULMB. You either need to lower your settings in Far Cry 3 (try low settings as a test) or try setting monitor to 85 Hz (since ULMB works at 120, 100, and 85 Hz, and 85 fps would be the easiest to achieve).


Thanks man for all your comments! They have been very useful. I will keep experimenting and hopefully see the benefits of ULMB. So far, the improvement in Farcry, Crysis Warhead and metro 2033 @ 120 fps have been minimal. I will report back with my impressions of ULMB @ 85Hz and 100Hz.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's just fine with a single high end card


Sure, but there are a lot of existing SLI users and it's a "supported" feature.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> Sure, but there are a lot of existing SLI users and it's a "supported" feature.


oh of course for existing owners but i was meaning far as a requirement goes. sli isn't a requirement for the monitor to enjoy it fully is what i was getting at


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Dude, you rock! Thanks for the very informative comments. It is interesting you mentioned the mouse polling rate. I use a Logitech G700 and notice more stuttering in Farcry when I pan with the mouse vs strafing with the keyboard. What mouse would you recommend?
> Thanks man for all your comments! They have been very useful. I will keep experimenting and hopefully see the benefits of ULMB. So far, the improvement in Farcry, Crysis Warhead and metro 2033 @ 120 fps have been minimal. I will report back with my impressions of ULMB @ 85Hz and 100Hz.


I'm glad you find the comments helpful









The G700 should be at 500 Hz by default, but could be raised to 1000 Hz using Logitech's SetPoint software. All Swift owners should set their mouse to 1000 Hz (if possible). I have the G700s and love it so much. Wouldn't recommend anything else!

SetPoint software:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/3131?crid=492&osid=14&bit=64

Blur Busters article about mouse microstutter and mouse polling rate:
http://www.blurbusters.com/mouse-125hz-vs-500hz-vs-1000hz/


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Hey guys I will join up with pictures soon but I got a question.

In the rog swift's OSD there is an option "OD". It can be set to off, normal, or extreme. Reading previous pages, does it stand for overdrive? And what does it actually do?

Edit: reading the Asus faq:
OD = Overdrive. It overdrives the pixel response rate and can be Off, Normal or Extreme.
It cannot be used in conjunction with ULMB
It can be used in conjunction with G-Sync

Does that mean it gives faster response time? What are the advantages/ disadvantages?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Hey guys I will join up with pictures soon but I got a question.
> 
> In the rog swift's OSD there is an option "OD". It can be set to off, normal, or extreme. Reading previous pages, does it stand for overdrive? And what does it actually do?


It has to do with pixel response times. The TFT review went in depth and said it was best to leave the setting at it's default 'normal' setting.

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Please add me to the club:

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/ballroomdancer5/media/my_rog_swift_small_zps341f62d2.jpg.html

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/ballroomdancer5/media/my_rog_swift_2_small_zpsa6d3dd78.jpg.html

I will post better pictures when I get my workstation all setup. I picked up the Ergotron LX monitor arm but it did not raise up the monitor high enough. A replacement with the Ergotron LX Monitor arm tall pole is in the works.

I would like to place my ROG Swift some distance away from my PC. Can anyone recommend a 10-15 feet Displayport cable that is capable of 2560x1440 @ 144Hz? The stock cable is too short for my purpose.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> It has to do with pixel response times. The TFT review went in depth and said it was best to leave the setting at it's default 'normal' setting.
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm


Thanks! That tftcentral review is very helpful.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I'm glad you find the comments helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G700 should be at 500 Hz by default, but could be raised to 1000 Hz using Logitech's SetPoint software. All Swift owners should set their mouse to 1000 Hz (if possible). I have the G700s and love it so much. Wouldn't recommend anything else!
> 
> SetPoint software:
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/3131?crid=492&osid=14&bit=64
> 
> Blur Busters article about mouse microstutter and mouse polling rate:
> http://www.blurbusters.com/mouse-125hz-vs-500hz-vs-1000hz/


I replaced my g700 after a few years. Now I cannot use a mouse without tilt so I went with the g502 which has a few of it's own quirks. Both great mice and both do 1000 Hz polling.
Thanks for the tip as I usually forget to set my mice to 1000.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Dude, you rock! Thanks for the very informative comments. It is interesting you mentioned the mouse polling rate. I use a Logitech G700 and notice more stuttering in Farcry when I pan with the mouse vs strafing with the keyboard. What mouse would you recommend?












That's totally normal. That's why the strafing is a good way to test vs panning with the mouse.

I recommend you follow the advice of WompaStompa11:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> The G700 should be at 500 Hz by default, but could be raised to 1000 Hz using Logitech's SetPoint software. All Swift owners should set their mouse to 1000 Hz (if possible). I have the G700s and love it so much. Wouldn't recommend anything else!
> 
> SetPoint software:
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support/3131?crid=492&osid=14&bit=64
> 
> Blur Busters article about mouse microstutter and mouse polling rate:
> http://www.blurbusters.com/mouse-125hz-vs-500hz-vs-1000hz/


As you can see even 1000Hz is still not perfect. But it's the best we have currently.


----------



## dboythagr8

People with SLI setups...I'd suggest waiting for Nvidia's next driver set to see if it helps us out. This is still relatively new tech. There will be issues. If after the driver release SLI is still borked with G-sync then I say go ahead


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> So im getting really angry, dont wanna rma my monitor but i cant seem to solve this problem.
> 
> 10632587_10152633471917597_3820502677869319967_n.jpg 145k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 10636194_10152633472002597_1366485062708435707_n.jpg 152k .jpg file
> 
> 
> the clear one is 60hz and the other 144hz


Might sound daft but have you unplugged the monitor from the power brick for a couple of minutes and held the power button on the monitor for 10 seconds within this time and tried again?

Failing that put your PC into sleep mode and let the monitor do the same thing, then recover your system.

Also when did you first notice this issue occur? What happened before it?


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I replaced my g700 after a few years. Now I cannot use a mouse without tilt so I went with the g502 which has a few of it's own quirks. Both great mice and both do 1000 Hz polling.
> Thanks for the tip as I usually forget to set my mice to 1000.


Proud owner of the worlds best monitor PG278Q here also, and will upload proof here soon









About that Logitech G502, I will get one myself soon and just wanted to hear if you have also tested the RAT 7 and how they compare?
I have the RAT 7 for some years now but think it's about time to swap it out, allways have loved Logitech mouses, the old G9 was one of the best mouse I have ever used and on my surf/media Pc that I just sitting and writing this I use the G5 second edition so you can see I like the Logitech mouses


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Proud owner of the worlds best monitor PG278Q here also, and will upload proof here soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About that Logitech G502, I will get one myself soon and just wanted to hear if you have also tested the RAT 7 and how they compare?
> I have the RAT 7 for some years now but think it's about time to swap it out, allways have loved Logitech mouses, the old G9 was one of the best mouse I have ever used and on my surf/media Pc that I just sitting and writing this I use the G5 second edition so you can see I like the Logitech mouses


Will PM a response before we get vastly off topic.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> People with SLI setups...I'd suggest waiting for Nvidia's next driver set to see if it helps us out. This is still relatively new tech. There will be issues. If after the driver release SLI is still borked with G-sync then I say go ahead


I wouldn't presume that the next set of drivers is going to fix a problem that has been around since the G-Sync launch.

The ROG Swift is not the first G-sync panel.


----------



## johnnyw

So many perfect pixel monitors here. Havent been as lucky so far, my first PG278Q had 5 dead pixels ( i know *** ). Then around week ago got replacement & this new one has single bright dot aswell.

Now just waiting till asus service center get these screens to stock, surely not going to send it back to shop as they dont have any eta when they are getting next batch


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> I wouldn't presume that the next set of drivers is going to fix a problem that has been around since the G-Sync launch.
> 
> The ROG Swift is not the first G-sync panel.


It is the most anticipated and the one with the most attention. So like I said...I would hold off.


----------



## Eugenius

Monitor arrived on Saturday (Amazon Saturday delivery FTW).

- 0 dead pixels
- So far works fine with SLI, played only CS:GO
- Nvidia Pendulum Demo works flawlessly.

Conclusion: Absolutely love this monitor. Came from the 24in Asus with the lightboost hack.


----------



## jtw473

The next driver set is supposed to enable g-sync surround which requires multiple cards, so g-sync and SLI are going to have to play nice or its pointless.


----------



## DRen72

So while we wait for new drivers, does anyone know how to read the build dates on the monitor? (So you can tell when it was made)


----------



## Eugenius

What exactly are people having issues with... I have no issues with my sli... ?


----------



## funkmetal

So I've heard a rumor that Gsync modules have been burning out by running it at 144Hz/1440p because the Gsync module cant keep up with it. Anyone heard of this or had this issue? Is it better to run it at 120Hz for now?


----------



## ReeseATPH

I need a little troubleshooting help here. Someone who has a PG278Q

When the monitor is ON and NOT receiving any signal from the computer, after a minute what do you see on the screen?
Is the red light on the base on?
Can you access the monitor's settings menu with no signal from computer?

Thanks !


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I've heard a rumor that Gsync modules have been burning out by running it at 144Hz/1440p because the Gsync module cant keep up with it. Anyone heard of this or had this issue? Is it better to run it at 120Hz for now?


i RUN IT 144hz 24/7 and don't have a problem at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I've heard a rumor that Gsync modules have been burning out by running it at 144Hz/1440p because the Gsync module cant keep up with it. Anyone heard of this or had this issue? Is it better to run it at 120Hz for now?[/quote


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> I need a little troubleshooting help here. Someone who has a PG278Q
> 
> When the monitor is ON and NOT receiving any signal from the computer, after a minute what do you see on the screen?
> Is the red light on the base on?
> Can you access the monitor's settings menu with no signal from computer?
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## ReeseATPH

Dude? WHAT ?

I just seem to be having a problem here and need to know what your monitor's are doing.
So, I ask again:

I need a little troubleshooting help here. Someone who has a PG278Q

When the monitor is ON and NOT receiving any signal from the computer, after a minute what do you see on the screen?
Is the red light on the base on?

Can you access the monitor's settings menu with no signal from computer?

Thanks !


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I've heard a rumor that Gsync modules have been burning out by running it at 144Hz/1440p because the Gsync module cant keep up with it. Anyone heard of this or had this issue? Is it better to run it at 120Hz for now?


guess you just started this one you dudes on the net just love to get crap started, show me a link where they are saying this.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> guess you just started this one you dudes on the net just love to get crap started, show me a link where they are saying this.


I dont have a link, I heard it from a friend and I was asking here if anyone had heard about this too.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> Dude? WHAT ?
> 
> I just seem to be having a problem here and need to know what your monitor's are doing.
> So, I ask again:
> 
> I need a little troubleshooting help here. Someone who has a PG278Q
> 
> When the monitor is ON and NOT receiving any signal from the computer, after a minute what do you see on the screen?
> Is the red light on the base on?
> 
> Can you access the monitor's settings menu with no signal from computer?
> 
> Thanks !


Wrong post sorry, is this when the computer is on? while in a game?


----------



## ReeseATPH

No,

I don't have my new pc set up yet... just the PG278Q

When I turn it on with no signal is what I'm interested in.... NO signal from computer after 1-2 minutes.

What do you see on screen?

Is red led base light it up? What is it doing if so?

Can you access the setup menu using the buttons if there is no signal from computer ?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I dont have a link, I heard it from a friend and I was asking here if anyone had heard about this too.


Well i have not heard of no such problem at all like this. maybe your friend is the only one, but now that you said it, Watch a gang of guys that don't even own the monitor will say my gsync has burn up.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> No,
> 
> I don't have my new pc set up yet... just the PG278Q
> 
> When I turn it on with no signal is what I'm interested in.... NO signal from computer after 1-2 minutes.
> 
> What do you see on screen?
> 
> Is red led base light it up? What is it doing if so?
> 
> Can you access the setup menu using the buttons if there is no signal from computer ?


let me try for you . nope you can not access nothing without the monitor hooked up to the computer. what do you have hooked up to the monitor?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Well i have not heard of no such problem at all like this. maybe your friend is the only one, but now that you said it, Watch a gang of guys that don't even own the monitor will say my gsync has burn up.


Maybe, I have this monitor and have run it at 144Hz no problems either. I am just trying to be safe after spending $850 on it and not wanting to have to deal with ASUS Support.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Maybe, I have this monitor and have run it at 144Hz no problems either. I am just trying to be safe after spending $850 on it and not wanting to have to deal with ASUS Support.


Yea i hear ya, I feel the same way.


----------



## ReeseATPH

OK, Let me try to explain myself:

I have TWO PG278Q sitting in front of me right now but NO COMPUTER.
I am using a cheap laptop at the moment.

When I turn them both on, they are doing two completely different things !

I am trying to figure out which one is broken and doing the wrong thing and which one is acting "normal".

So...

Someone please turn their computer and PG278Q off. Turn ONLY the PG278Q on and tell me:

1. What do you see on the screen after 1-2 minutes?
2. Is the red ring led on? If so, what is it doing?
3. Can you access the monitor setup menu with no signal from the computer (using the buttons)?
Most monitors you are able to.

Thanks....


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> OK, Let me try to explain myself:
> 
> I have TWO PG278Q sitting in front of me right now but NO COMPUTER.
> I am using a cheap laptop at the moment.
> 
> When I turn them both on, they are doing two completely different things !
> 
> I am trying to figure out which one is broken and doing the wrong thing and which one is acting "normal".
> 
> So...
> 
> Someone please turn their computer and PG278Q off. Turn ONLY the PG278Q on and tell me:
> 
> 1. What do you see on the screen after 1-2 minutes?
> 2. Is the red ring led on? If so, what is it doing?
> 3. Can you access the monitor setup menu with no signal from the computer (using the buttons)?
> Most monitors you are able to.
> 
> Thanks....


ok wait let me do it again lol. will report back.


----------



## pathfindercod

People that ordered from Amazon.... Did yours ship from Indiana?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> ok wait let me do it again lol. will report back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> OK, Let me try to explain myself:
> 
> I have TWO PG278Q sitting in front of me right now but NO COMPUTER.
> I am using a cheap laptop at the moment.
> 
> When I turn them both on, they are doing two completely different things !
> 
> I am trying to figure out which one is broken and doing the wrong thing and which one is acting "normal".
> 
> So...
> 
> Someone please turn their computer and PG278Q off. Turn ONLY the PG278Q on and tell me:
> 
> 1. What do you see on the screen after 1-2 minutes?
> 2. Is the red ring led on? If so, what is it doing?
> 3. Can you access the monitor setup menu with no signal from the computer (using the buttons)?
> Most monitors you are able to.
> 
> Thanks....


ok i shut down the computer and monitor, started up the monitor without the computer, and red ring comes on and it just gos from dim to bright over an over again, and no you can not acess the menu at all.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> People that ordered from Amazon.... Did yours ship from Indiana?


do they have any more? i need 1 more.


----------



## ReeseATPH

GREAT !!!

I've got two broken monitors !

1. Red LED light turns on and the screen cycles blue, green, red, white black as if you were in a test pattern for dead pixels.

2. Red LED does NOT turn on and shows blank screen after indicating "no signal"... it seems to have a disconnected ribbon cable under the neck of the monitor... and I have to pay $40 shipping to send the piece of junk back to NewEgg.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> GREAT !!!
> 
> I've got two broken monitors !
> 
> 1. Red LED light turns on and the screen cycles blue, green, red, white black as if you were in a test pattern for dead pixels.
> 
> 2. Red LED does NOT turn on and shows blank screen after indicating "no signal"... it seems to have a disconnected ribbon cable under the neck of the monitor... and I have to pay $40 shipping to send the piece of junk back to NewEgg.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


wow sorry to hear that. Why would you have to pay for the shipping? are you still within 30 days for both monitors? just call them i have never paid a dime for shipping back to newegg.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> wow sorry to hear that. Why would you have to pay for the shipping? are you still within 30 days for both monitors? just call them i have never paid a dime for shipping back to newegg.


oh wait maybe you need to have them hooked up to a computer 1st of all with the software. i am going to try a nother test without the monitor hooked up to the computer.


----------



## ReeseATPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> oh wait maybe you need to have them hooked up to a computer 1st of all with the software. i am going to try a nother test without the monitor hooked up to the computer.


Possibly, but the one with the "loose" ribbon cable isn't turning on it's red LED at the base... disconnected cable? Also... it has a dark dingy gray line running through the bottom of the screen.
Reminds me of the piece of junk iMac 27" screen problem.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> Possibly, but the one with the "loose" ribbon cable isn't turning on it's red LED at the base... disconnected cable? Also... it has a dark dingy gray line running through the bottom of the screen.
> Reminds me of the piece of junk iMac 27" screen problem.


ok one of your monitors is messed up, the other one with the test pattern should be good, if i remember right, mine did that the 1st time i turned it on. Well good luck with whatever you do and call newegg and they will give you free return shipping. and no restocking fee even on a refund.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> Possibly, but the one with the "loose" ribbon cable isn't turning on it's red LED at the base... disconnected cable? Also... it has a dark dingy gray line running through the bottom of the screen.
> Reminds me of the piece of junk iMac 27" screen problem.


oh one more thing i had to get windows up and running before i could turn the light ring on.


----------



## ReeseATPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> ok one of your monitors is messed up, the other one with the test pattern should be good, if i remember right, mine did that the 1st time i turned it on. Well good luck with whatever you do and call newegg and they will give you free return shipping. and no restocking fee even on a refund.


But the test pattern won't stop... it just keeps rapidly repeating...


----------



## TUF Enforcer

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> GREAT !!!
> 
> I've got two broken monitors !
> 
> 1. Red LED light turns on and the screen cycles blue, green, red, white black as if you were in a test pattern for dead pixels.
> 
> 2. Red LED does NOT turn on and shows blank screen after indicating "no signal"... it seems to have a disconnected ribbon cable under the neck of the monitor... and I have to pay $40 shipping to send the piece of junk back to NewEgg.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


The very first time you have the monitor the red ring led will be off by default. So that is normal. You will have a prompt asking "turn on light in motion?" the first time it's hooked to a PC. You will need access to the OSD to turn it on/off.

I never saw the colours flashing though.


----------



## ReeseATPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> T
> The very first time you have the monitor the red ring led will be off by default. So that is normal. You will have a prompt asking "turn on light in motion?" the first time it's hooked to a PC. You will need access to the OSD to turn it on/off.
> 
> I never saw the colours flashing though.


Gawd, two monitors doing two completely different things... I have a headache !


----------



## theonlybabyface

I guess I'm lucky. I've had zero issues with the monitor so far...


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all I just got my system up and running fresh install win 7 64 bit SP1.
Anyway I read that one should install the ROG Swift driver but the ASUS site doesn't have an installer. Sorry I am a noob no clue what to do with an .icc file and a setup readme. Anyone have a link to the installer. The disc that came with my display is just an older nvidia driver. I just want my Device manager to recognize the display right now it says generic pnp.....and the ICC profile I would like to add as well. Halp plx! Can PM to save thread clutter as this may have been asked.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all I just got my system up and running fresh install win 7 64 bit SP1.
> Anyway I read that one should install the ROG Swift driver but the ASUS site doesn't have an installer. Sorry I am a noob no clue what to do with an .icc file and a setup readme. Anyone have a link to the installer. The disc that came with my display is just an older nvidia driver. I just want my Device manager to recognize the display right now it says generic pnp.....and the ICC profile I would like to add as well. Halp plx! Can PM to save thread clutter as this may have been asked.


There is no installer that i know of, you have to install it your self lol, and i don't have time to tell you how maybe someone here can help you out.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> People that ordered from Amazon.... Did yours ship from Indiana?


PA for me

and back from labor day weekend! time to play with the swift!


----------



## Descadent

got the swift up on my sim racing rig (obutto r3volution) it's the middle one.

here is the shot compared to my 2 crossover ips 1440p which are still for sale!

that TN panel holds up well, the only issue for me when directly comparing them is the slight grain on the swift from the anti glare filter


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReeseATPH*
> 
> GREAT !!!
> 
> I've got two broken monitors !
> 
> 1. Red LED light turns on and the screen cycles blue, green, red, white black as if you were in a test pattern for dead pixels.
> 
> 2. Red LED does NOT turn on and shows blank screen after indicating "no signal"... it seems to have a disconnected ribbon cable under the neck of the monitor... and I have to pay $40 shipping to send the piece of junk back to NewEgg.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If the monitor is set to defaults my screen does exactly the same thing as your second screen. "Light in Motion" is off by default.


----------



## MaN227

your blacks look grey to me and color don't seem as saturated as the other 2 and this swift is straight on shot.

is that a difference with this monitor or what? I'm certainly hoping for inky blacks from the swift.

any sort of calibration done?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> your blacks look grey to me and color don't seem as saturated as the other 2 and this swift is straight on shot.
> 
> is that a difference with this monitor or what? I'm certainly hoping for inky blacks from the swift.
> 
> any sort of calibration done?


if you're talking to me it's probably the phone and the monitors are in my theater room which is completely painted black and there was no lights on but it was taking with a g3 and yes the ips has better blacks and the swifts brightness is at 50 right now so between that and the g3 camera that's prob your difference.

but in person the difference is minimal truly


----------



## MaN227

yes referring to your posted image.

thx for letting me know where black levels were set, means I have room to make them better.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all I just got my system up and running fresh install win 7 64 bit SP1.
> Anyway I read that one should install the ROG Swift driver but the ASUS site doesn't have an installer. Sorry I am a noob no clue what to do with an .icc file and a setup readme. Anyone have a link to the installer. The disc that came with my display is just an older nvidia driver. I just want my Device manager to recognize the display right now it says generic pnp.....and the ICC profile I would like to add as well. Halp plx! Can PM to save thread clutter as this may have been asked.


Update your monitor driver from the device manager, point it to your unzipped download!


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Update your monitor driver from the device manager, point it to your unzipped download!


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. I had the same question as the other guy.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Update your monitor driver from the device manager, point it to your unzipped download!


Thanks Lourad!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> yes referring to your posted image.
> 
> thx for letting me know where black levels were set, means I have room to make them better.


only issue i see is trying to improve blacks makes the monitor pretty dim so i run a slightly higher brightness


----------



## Randylahey

Had the monitor since Friday, and i can say i am 100% happy with it. I have no dead pixels, no back light bleed and the issue i had with it going black (while my secondary monitor would start to flash like crazy) has gone away ever since i disabled nvidia inspector multi display power saver.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> only issue i see is trying to improve blacks makes the monitor pretty dim so i run a slightly higher brightness


roger that , thanks mang







will just have to play with it a bit to find where I want it.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randylahey*
> 
> Had the monitor since Friday, and i can say i am 100% happy with it. I have no dead pixels, no back light bleed and the issue i had with it going black (while my secondary monitor would start to flash like crazy) has gone away ever since i disabled nvidia inspector multi display power saver.


G-sync, refresh rate, and ULMB aside, how are the colors and overall image quality compared to say, an IPS panel, now that you've seen it in person?

Are the tradeoffs worth it?


----------



## Randylahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> G-sync, refresh rate, and ULMB aside, how are the colors and overall image quality compared to say, an IPS panel, now that you've seen it in person?
> 
> Are the tradeoffs worth it?


I came from a old 24 inch Dell WFP2408 and it was well worth the upgrade imo. I am not a color snob and to me they are great, everything is crisp and sharp.


----------



## skuko

just chiming in here:

my setup:
i7 3770k @ stock
factory OCed Gigabyte GTX680 with 4GB VRAM
primary screen PG278Q
secondary screen Eizo EV2736

i've had the screen since the 25th August, so for a week. been running it at 120Hz in games and desktop mode several hours every day. secondary EIZO runs at 60Hz (of course).

no problems so far (knock on wood), no flickering, no blur.

games i've tested:
90% of the time - Planetside 2
Skyrim
Guild Wars 2
Diablo 3 (doesn't run with G-Sync)
Firefall
Elder Scrolls Online
Hard Reset
Shadow Warrior

as i said, works like a charm so far, i have no need for 144Hz and since i do have a secondary screen, i want to avoid these high idle clock issues.

going to keep a close eye on it, fingers crossed, it stays as flawless as it is now


----------



## TUF Enforcer

I filled out the form.
I have officially joined


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Will PM a response before we get vastly off topic.


Thanks mate Ihave read and replied over there!
Btw, I just love the Merc Stealt myself, the best gaming keyboard ever


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Thanks mate Ihave read and replied over there!
> Btw, I just love the Merc Stealt myself, the best gaming keyboard ever


Agreed I have a stack of them in the closet because they are no longer being made.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> just chiming in here:
> 
> my setup:
> i7 3770k @ stock
> factory OCed Gigabyte GTX680 with 4GB VRAM
> primary screen PG278Q
> secondary screen Eizo EV2736
> 
> i've had the screen since the 25th August, so for a week. been running it at 120Hz in games and desktop mode several hours every day. secondary EIZO runs at 60Hz (of course).
> 
> no problems so far (knock on wood), no flickering, no blur.
> 
> games i've tested:
> 90% of the time - Planetside 2
> Skyrim
> Guild Wars 2
> Diablo 3 (doesn't run with G-Sync)
> Firefall
> Elder Scrolls Online
> Hard Reset
> Shadow Warrior
> 
> as i said, works like a charm so far, i have no need for 144Hz and since i do have a secondary screen, i want to avoid these high idle clock issues.
> 
> going to keep a close eye on it, fingers crossed, it stays as flawless as it is now


i don't know what's up with other people but my swift is running fine at 144hz gsync on with two other 1440p 60hz monitors hooked up


----------



## jtw473

Just tried the iCafe 340.72 WHQL Driver and it cleared up my issues with SLI and g-sync, all my games now butter smooth in tri-sli.

http://cn.download.nvidia.com/Windows/iCafe/340.72/340.72-icafe-win7-winvista-win8-64bit-international-whql.exe


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Just tried the iCafe 340.72 WHQL Driver and it cleared up my issues with SLI and g-sync, all my games now butter smooth in tri-sli.
> 
> http://cn.download.nvidia.com/Windows/iCafe/340.72/340.72-icafe-win7-winvista-win8-64bit-international-whql.exe


not on nvidia site.?


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> your blacks look grey to me and color don't seem as saturated as the other 2 and this swift is straight on shot.
> 
> is that a difference with this monitor or what? I'm certainly hoping for inky blacks from the swift.
> 
> any sort of calibration done?


Don't take that shot as proof over those blacks.

The photo was taken while he was stood up. You need to be eye level with the thing for the colours to saturate.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/210#post_22772108


----------



## madman962

Just got my monitor set up last night and I have 2 issues. I am running 2 x R9 290 so I have AMD cards which I realize isn't compatible with Gsync. 0 dead pixels FYI.

Issue #1: I can't get my monitor to go past 85hz. I'm stuck at 85hz and even though it shows 100, 120 and 144 options available, when I switch to them my monitor flips out. It sometimes goes black, sometimes fuzzy, and sometimes I have restart to get that fixed. Can anyone tell me if this is simply a situation where AMD needs to release a different drive to address the issue or is this a possible issue with my monitor. At 85hz it performs flawlessly.

Edit: When I change the setting past 85hz, I also get a notification that the "Display port link has failed" or something along those lines.

Issue #2: My old monitor had beautiful color, but I feel like the asus is a bit washed out. I'm using these settings:
Brightness - 44
Contrast - 50
RGB - Red 94, Green 98, Blue 100

I like a nice bright monitor, but I also don't want things to appear to washed out. I realize it's a lot of adjusting to figure out your particular monitor since they are all different, but can someone point me in the right direction on what inputs to change?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madman962*
> 
> Just got my monitor set up last night and I have 2 issues. I am running 2 x R9 290 so I have AMD cards which I realize isn't compatible with Gsync. 0 dead pixels FYI.
> 
> Issue #1: I can't get my monitor to go past 85hz. I'm stuck at 85hz and even though it shows 100, 120 and 144 options available, when I switch to them my monitor flips out. It sometimes goes black, sometimes fuzzy, and sometimes I have restart to get that fixed. Can anyone tell me if this is simply a situation where AMD needs to release a different drive to address the issue or is this a possible issue with my monitor. At 85hz it performs flawlessly.
> 
> Edit: When I change the setting past 85hz, I also get a notification that the "Display port link has failed" or something along those lines.
> 
> Issue #2: My old monitor had beautiful color, but I feel like the asus is a bit washed out. I'm using these settings:
> Brightness - 44
> Contrast - 50
> RGB - Red 94, Green 98, Blue 100
> 
> I like a nice bright monitor, but I also don't want things to appear to washed out. I realize it's a lot of adjusting to figure out your particular monitor since they are all different, but can someone point me in the right direction on what inputs to change?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Bring down the gamma setting a bit. I think its at a value of 1 stock. I brought mine down to .80 and it looks MUCH better!


----------



## v639dragoon

Do the edges around any of your screens seems kind of warped or damaged?

On the black plastic bezel part, where there is a small gap you can stick your fingernail through, front of monitor.

Mine looks damaged a bit and has a dead pixel right in the middle of the screen.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Just tried the iCafe 340.72 WHQL Driver and it cleared up my issues with SLI and g-sync, all my games now butter smooth in tri-sli.
> 
> http://cn.download.nvidia.com/Windows/iCafe/340.72/340.72-icafe-win7-winvista-win8-64bit-international-whql.exe


Good to know, thanks. +rep


----------



## writer21

I don't know about the iCafe driver. I tried it recently and had to go back because it ran worse for me in sli. I'm oin 340.52 now and it runs the smoothest.


----------



## writer21

Can I join this club?


----------



## Skrillion

Been playing with this monitor everyday since I got it last wednesday. Every time i turn it on I get the same feeling the first day I got it, just sheer joy.
With one 780Ti SC ACX, the games I've ran it through (Diablo 3 RoS, BF4, Metro LL, COD4, Crysis) perform anywhere from 60-135 fps depending on the game. But in my honest observation, they all feel like they run at the same frame rate, and that frame rate I will just call *BUTTER*.

Should have seen the faces my friends had when they came over to see it, their faces be all green.









I hope you're all enjoying yours as much as I'm enjoying mine!


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Just tried the iCafe 340.72 WHQL Driver and it cleared up my issues with SLI and g-sync, all my games now butter smooth in tri-sli.
> 
> http://cn.download.nvidia.com/Windows/iCafe/340.72/340.72-icafe-win7-winvista-win8-64bit-international-whql.exe


forgive my nubbness but *** is is icafe? someone modding official nvid drivers or what? never heard of it and have never used a driver other than from nvid. and the latest I see is 340.52

at http://www.geforce.com/drivers/beta-legacy


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> forgive my nubbness but *** is is icafe? someone modding official nvid drivers or what? never heard of it and have never used a driver other than from nvid. and the latest I see is 340.52
> 
> at http://www.geforce.com/drivers/beta-legacy


Internet cafe, for whatever reason China seems to get new drivers first, probably because they have 200+ million pc gamers in China, pretty large number considering that's like 2/3 the population of the entire US.


----------



## Sithlordatx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Bring down the gamma setting a bit. I think its at a value of 1 stock. I brought mine down to .80 and it looks MUCH better!


How do you adjust the gamma on this monitor? All I see is a birghtness and contrast setting


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sithlordatx*
> 
> How do you adjust the gamma on this monitor? All I see is a birghtness and contrast setting


Gamma setting would be in your Nvidia or AMD graphics settings menu. (In the color settings tab)


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Internet cafe, for whatever reason China seems to get new drivers first, probably because they have 200+ million pc gamers in China, pretty large number considering that's like 2/3 the population of the entire US.


thanks , I have looked into this a bit seems there is a bit of hoop jumping needed, one is deleting the icafe folder from the exe file, then something about certificates.

I guess what I wonder most is how long away is the beta from nvid.

but hey if this driver works and corrects sli stutter issues seen on the swift, I will download to have on hand and install if the need arises .


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> but hey if this driver works and corrects sli stutter issues seen on the swift, I will download to have on hand and install if the need arises .


I'd like to see some responses from the more critical SLI users


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> I'd like to see some responses from the more critical SLI users


dito









and like the use of critical


----------



## jgonz

Ok its official I have my Swift hooked up ready to rock. Happy to report no dead pixels all seems perfect on the pixel front. I have to run to work now but I cant seem to put this thing in 144hz mode. When I do it stays at 256 bit color and refuses to accept high 32 bit color. Any ideas? Ill be back after work









UPDATE: All is fixed and working perfectly now. Operator error


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jgonz*
> 
> Ok its official I have my Swift hooked up ready to rock. Happy to report no dead pixels all seems perfect on the pixel front. I have to run to work now but I cant seem to put this thing in 144hz mode. When I do it stays at 256 bit color and refuses to accept high 32 bit color. Any ideas? Ill be back after work


Go to Nvidia Control Panel. Adjust resolution. Apply 144Hz in the control panel there. Most people's Turbo buttons seem to be quite finnicky and not work.


----------



## Aemonn

Just got mine today! 0 dead pixels... will play after I'm done for the day with my house projects!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Go to Nvidia Control Panel. Adjust resolution. Apply 144Hz in the control panel there. Most people's Turbo buttons seem to be quite finnicky and not work.


My turbo button was finicky until I updated to the newest Nvidia drivers. Now it works like a charm. But as always, YMMV.


----------



## Dcode

Fits in with a clean-understated set up


----------



## Fishballs

Just a reminder, lots of new people are joining and we welcome you! Please remember to fill out the application on the front page so we can see the results of how well your display was received! Cool new signature's available on the front page.

I've had my monitor for over a week now, loving everyday! Spent about 40 hours this past weekend playing League, WoW, and The Crew. I run 144hz 24/7 have yet to see any flickering or problems at all. I cant wait for the gtx 880 aka gtx 980 to come out! I just think it will be perfect with this monitor, I may try sli and then just return the 2nd one if I see some of the problems reported.


----------



## Aemonn

Wow, this is my first > 60hz panel as well as low input lag. I have two dell 27" 6ms 60hz IPS and am still using one as my second monitor. Now I really want to upgrade that one as well!

When my mouse is on the dell its so slow.. the input lag is horrible (I honestly never noticed it before). Taking a window, putting it in between both monitors and moving it around rapidly really accentuates the improvements of the swift over a standard IPS.

I can certainly tell the difference between color accuracy / saturation between my IPS and the TN... but honestly... i'll take the TN with 144hz 1ms (not even touching on gsync yet.. this is just the desktop experience) over SLIGHTLY (it's really not that massive a difference for someone who doesn't do design / color work on their computer) better colors / saturation.

Not regretting the purchase ONE BIT. This monitor really is worth the price and now I'll be on the hunt for a second. I'm going to wait and see if there are any sales over the holidays... we'll see if my crazy slow dell drives me nuts to the point that I jump on one sooner.


----------



## Descadent

yeah i want two more swifts badly after seeing how awesome just 1 is...but gonna try my best to wait for some sales


----------



## dusktildawn48

posted this a few pages back but i cant figure out the problem along with my backlight flicker. (i think thats what it is)

10632587_10152633471917597_3820502677869319967_n.jpg 145k .jpg file


10636194_10152633472002597_1366485062708435707_n.jpg 152k .jpg file


----------



## davidpitt03

Got mine today!









I have very slight light bleed bottom right hand corner but unless it's a pitch black scene i cant notice it so im not bothered by that at all. Zero dead pixels too

Have to say i was a little worried hearing all the SLI issues reading this forum as i tend to be a bit picky when it comes to stuttering and things like that but I have to say I've been playing with it all night long and I cannot find a single thing wrong with it.

SLI at 60/80/120 or 144fps is all as smooth as silk. I'm coming from a 1920x1200/60 24" display and the difference is awesome. Especially input lag, I didn't expect that to be a big thing but everything now feels so much more instant to what I am doing and that along with really sharp display and very little blur just makes everything perfect









Love the monitor and well worth the money


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah i want two more swifts badly after seeing how awesome just 1 is...but gonna try my best to wait for some sales


Hey, some of us are still waiting for our first


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> posted this a few pages back but i cant figure out the problem along with my backlight flicker. (i think thats what it is)
> 
> 10632587_10152633471917597_3820502677869319967_n.jpg 145k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 10636194_10152633472002597_1366485062708435707_n.jpg 152k .jpg file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/370#post_22783728


----------



## zeroknight

Finally decided to take a picture. Got it on 30th but app'd today. Flawless, 0 dead and no inversion issues.

I did have this interesting tidbit though:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7330#post_22777427

"Received my order from NewEgg today. It came via the normal 3 day shipping and it came only in the monitor's box. I noticed on one side near the seal there was a *QC Passed* sticker on it and more clear packing tape over that part of the box opening over top of the Asus packing tape. The QC Passed sticker was between those 2 layers of packing tape. This indicated to me this unit had actually been opened and apparently tested.

I got it out of the box, nothing was missing, turned on the monitor and everything is working flawlessly.

Has anyone else experienced this?"


----------



## Thoth420

Maybe a dumb question but I have G Sync enabled in the NVCP and in the Global Settings. Game is full screen (Deus Ex HR Directors Cut) and I have still yet to see my red ring light up at the monitors base at all.

The driver is installed and the system recognizes it as the PG278Q. I also noticed a bit of stutter in the game but there was more present the last time I tried to play it on an Nvidia card.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Maybe a dumb question but I have G Sync enabled in the NVCP and in the Global Settings. Game is full screen (Deus Ex HR Directors Cut) and I have still yet to see my red ring light up at the monitors base at all.
> 
> The driver is installed and the system recognizes it as the PG278Q. I also noticed a bit of stutter in the game but there was more present the last time I tried to play it on an Nvidia card.


Hey man, the red ring is off by default. To turn it on, go into the monitors OSD and look for the option "light in motion". Turn that on.

When people refer to the red light turning on during gsync, they are referring to the red light in the bottom right corner of the panel.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah i want two more swifts badly after seeing how awesome just 1 is...but gonna try my best to wait for some sales


i bet a dollar you can't wait and get 2 more, mr money bags


----------



## Thoth420

Maybe a dumb question but I have G Sync enabled in the NVCP and in the Global Settings. Game is full screen (Deus Ex HR Directors Cut) and I have still yet to see my red ring light up at the monitors base at all.

The driver is installed and the system recognizes it as the PG278Q. I also noticed a bit of stutter in the game but there was more present the last time I tried to play it on an Nvidia card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Hey man, the red ring is off by default. To turn it on, go into the monitors OSD and look for the option "light in motion". Turn that on.
> 
> When people refer to the red light turning on during gsync, they are referring to the red light in the bottom right corner of the panel.


Thanks a ton I have alot of new stuff not just the monitor so making sure it all configured is daunting. Much appreciated!


----------



## dusktildawn48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Might sound daft but have you unplugged the monitor from the power brick for a couple of minutes and held the power button on the monitor for 10 seconds within this time and tried again?
> 
> Failing that put your PC into sleep mode and let the monitor do the same thing, then recover your system.
> 
> Also when did you first notice this issue occur? What happened before it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/370#post_22783728


it just randomly started. And yeah I tried that. Didn't do anything. I ordered another one from Amazon. gonna send this one back when when I get the new one Thursday


----------



## The EX1

Well mine arrived today. I have to be honest, I was hoping 1440p would be more impressive. I have been playing on 4k though so I am spoiled. Craftsmanship of the monitor seems awesome. My bezel isn't loose and 0 dead or stuck pixels. I got mine from Amazon because I love their return policies.

With two 780 classies in SLi , I found that BF4 will stutter like crazy if I mess with any of the graphics settings while "in game". If I exit the game and relaunch, the stuttering stops. Keeping the brightness of the monitor above 80 also helps with this problem. I am using driver 340.52.

Still unsure if I am going to keep it or return to 60hz 4k. Yes the fluid gameplay is incredible but I play a lot of RTS and MMOs so it doesn't make that huge of a difference there. Gsync and 144hz is like playing on a screen made of fluid and not hundreds of different frames passing before my eyes, it is that good.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Fits in with a clean-understated set up


Hey where did you get that desk?


----------



## battletoad

Got mine in today. Perfect Pixel, thank goodness.

Unfortunately, I keep getting the Out of Range bug every few seconds when using G-Sync (after a couple of hours of it working just fine). Now I want to try ULMB Mode and the option is greyed out. I have G-Sync disabled and set to 120hz. I thought once I had those settings and went into the OSD the option was supposed to be available.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Got mine in today. Perfect Pixel, thank goodness.
> 
> Unfortunately, I keep getting the Out of Range bug every few seconds when using G-Sync (after a couple of hours of it working just fine). Now I want to try ULMB Mode and the option is greyed out. I have G-Sync disabled and set to 120hz. I thought once I had those settings and went into the OSD the option was supposed to be available.
> 
> Can anyone help?


I think you have to disable the OD in the OSD menu to turn on ULMB. I could be wrong still learning this thing as well.
Mine was also Pixel Perfect!


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Fits in with a clean-understated set up


Filco TKL master race here too.

/highfive


----------



## mybeat

Sorry for el crapo phone pic


----------



## TUF Enforcer

mybeat,

LOL your setup looks like mine, even the table


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I think you have to disable the OD in the OSD menu to turn on ULMB. I could be wrong still learning this thing as well.
> Mine was also Pixel Perfect!


After reboot, g-sync wasn't an option in NV Control Panel. Even after reinstalling drivers.... I ended up unplugging the power brick from the Swift and trying again and everything worked, including ULMB.

I also have a really big cloud that takes up about 20% of the monitor towards the middle that looks terrible during solid black screens, but is fortunately not noticeable during gameplay.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> After reboot, g-sync wasn't an option in NV Control Panel. Even after reinstalling drivers.... I ended up unplugging the power brick from the Swift and trying again and everything worked, including ULMB.
> 
> I also have a really big cloud that takes up about 20% of the monitor towards the middle that looks terrible during solid black screens, but is fortunately not noticeable during gameplay.


like this?


----------



## ssgwright

count me in! stationed in Korea thought I wouldn't see this thing for at least another month but I found it on gmarket.co.kr had to pay a pretty penny but delivery was fast as hell! they gave me free asus speakers too! I didn't even know they were coming with the monitor.


----------



## Novak

Count me in! Should be receiving my unit tomorrow (fingers crossed). PC case gear got their 2nd shipment early and now have no ETA on the next batch. Been very hyped for this monitor the past 8 months great to hear everyone's thoughts and i couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Hey where did you get that desk?


MFI in Rotherham back in 2004 lol. I am from the UK so it probably does not help.

MFI has a **** reputation but this has been a sturdy desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> Filco TKL master race here too.
> 
> /highfive


Solid keyboards







I am using Cherry Blacks, tried the Blues but they drove me nuts in games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> it just randomly started. And yeah I tried that. Didn't do anything. I ordered another one from Amazon. gonna send this one back when when I get the new one Thursday


Hope the new one works out for you. It seems if this thing is going to pop like that it will do it within a month. Hope its not a widespread problem with this model. I would not like to be in the situation I was in with the Samsung 305T that went pop after its three year period. That thing cost me £1000 when it was new.

Also can anyone check if this blurs your text slightly on the bookmarks menu in Chrome when ULMB is enabled?


----------



## zeroibis

Is the button on the side supposed to toggle your refresh rate? When I press it only the current refresh rate shows. Maybe b/c of the drivers b/c I know that is why my 144hz option is not showing up. So far I have been using light boost most of the time bc I do not see the point in gsync until I actually observe tearing occurring. If I do find a game that gets it I will be using gsync for that game.

I saw this monitor is up for the consumer choice on newegg along with everything else I ordered, I guess I chose some good components rofl.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Solid keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Cherry Blacks, tried the Blues but they drove me nuts in games.


i have blues, black and reds. using reds 99% of the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Is the button on the side supposed to toggle your refresh rate? When I press it only the current refresh rate shows. Maybe b/c of the drivers b/c I know that is why my 144hz option is not showing up. So far I have been using light boost most of the time bc I do not see the point in gsync until I actually observe tearing occurring. If I do find a game that gets it I will be using gsync for that game.
> 
> I saw this monitor is up for the consumer choice on newegg along with everything else I ordered, I guess I chose some good components rofl.


manually update the monitor driver (download from asus and update through device manager)
do a fresh CLEAN nvidia card driver installation

that helped me. i had the same problem.


----------



## Descadent

i don't get why you wouldn't use gsync even if it isn't tearing, it just makes it feel more silky smooth


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i don't get why you wouldn't use gsync even if it isn't tearing, it just makes it feel more silky smooth


Indeed numerous games.







Didn't save DX HR Director's Cut though.....was hoping. That needs a patch.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> i have blues, black and reds. using reds 99% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manually update the monitor driver (download from asus and update through device manager)
> do a fresh CLEAN nvidia card driver installation
> 
> that helped me. i had the same problem.


That is actually what I did was a clean install to the latest driver and then I manually ran the driver for the monitor that I got from the asus site. However, it never worked any differently.


----------



## battletoad

My turbo button is not working properly. Whenever I try messing with it, it will only display the current refresh rate and not cycle through the available ones. Every once in a while it will change after a minute or two, but it seems totally random as to whether it will change the rate and usually does nothing.

Also, my "Light in Motion" LED always stays red. Red means G-Sync is active, right? Well, mine stays red even when in ULMB mode. It stays red with neither option selected. The only time it is NOT red is when I turn the monitor off or at least disable LIM. I don't care at all about being able to change the refresh rate through the monitor when I can just do it through NV Control Panel, but it is disconcerting that so many things are not working right with my unit.

Cannot change the refresh with the Turbo Button. LED indicator not doing what it is supposed to. "Out of Range" black screen errors repeatedly until powering down the monitor and reinstalling drivers. Both G-Sync and ULMB options disappearing as options until I did. Massive cloud in the middle of the screen.

I could easily live with the Turbo button/LED indicator remaining completely busted in my unit. I can definitely deal with the cloud thing even though it is totally distracting during dark scenes. But when I pay a $800 premium for G-Sync and ULMB, I expect those features to WORK. If this issue is not an isolated incident for me (and reading various forum threads, there is no reason to think this issue is gone for good for me) I am only willing to wait a couple of weeks for NVIDIA to release a patch to fix this. ASUS is pointing the finger NVIDIA's way on this for an entire month now on the ASUS forums without any updates or even an official response from NVIDIA, and it may very well really be NVIDIA's issue. I have no idea.

I am not willing to let the 30 day Amazon return window expire before this is resolved. 2-3 weeks tops to fix it, or I will have to send it back for sure.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> like this?


The big cloud on mine is almost in the exact same spot and is just as big as yours. I also have a large amount of light bleed running from top to bottom along the left side of the panel, extending out about a inch and a half from the bezel.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> My turbo button is not working properly. Whenever I try messing with it, it will only display the current refresh rate and not cycle through the available ones. Every once in a while it will change after a minute or two, but it seems totally random as to whether it will change the rate and usually does nothing.
> 
> Also, my "Light in Motion" LED always stays red. Red means G-Sync is active, right? Well, mine stays red even when in ULMB mode. It stays red with neither option selected. The only time it is NOT red is when I turn the monitor off or at least disable LIM. I don't care at all about being able to change the refresh rate through the monitor when I can just do it through NV Control Panel, but it is disconcerting that so many things are not working right with my unit.
> 
> Cannot change the refresh with the Turbo Button. LED indicator not doing what it is supposed to. "Out of Range" black screen errors repeatedly until powering down the monitor and reinstalling drivers. Both G-Sync and ULMB options disappearing as options until I did. Massive cloud in the middle of the screen.
> 
> I could easily live with the Turbo button/LED indicator remaining completely busted in my unit. I can definitely deal with the cloud thing even though it is totally distracting during dark scenes. But when I pay a $800 premium for G-Sync and ULMB, I expect those features to WORK. If this issue is not an isolated incident for me (and reading various forum threads, there is no reason to think this issue is gone for good for me) I am only willing to wait a couple of weeks for NVIDIA to release a patch to fix this. ASUS is pointing the finger NVIDIA's way on this for an entire month now on the ASUS forums without any updates or even an official response from NVIDIA, and it may very well really be NVIDIA's issue. I have no idea.
> 
> I am not willing to let the 30 day Amazon return window expire before this is resolved. 2-3 weeks tops to fix it, or I will have to send it back for sure.


My turbo button works but only in game. On the desktop it will not do anything but show current refresh rate. The light in motion option is for the red ring on the base. To know if gsync is on the power led is red. If it is off, it is white.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> That is actually what I did was a clean install to the latest driver and then I manually ran the driver for the monitor that I got from the asus site. However, it never worked any differently.


I installed the drivers from the site and did not install the disc drivers at all and it works for me. And the drivers I installed were just the latest nvidia drivers. Not anything for the monitor. There are drivers just for the monitor?


----------



## battletoad

Go here for Swift-specific drivers: http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/

I don't know if this will fix anything, as I literally just did it after reading the recommendation. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Descadent

why would anyone use the turbo? just leave it at 144hz and call it a day.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Go here for Swift-specific drivers: http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I don't know if this will fix anything, as I literally just did it after reading the recommendation. Crossing fingers.


I installed them since they came out a month later then the ones on my disc which I assume are already on the monitor out of box. It changed my icc profile but I don't know if it will look better I'm about to load up SWTOR and see.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why would anyone use the turbo? just leave it at 144hz and call it a day.


except if you play skyrim


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> My turbo button is not working properly. Whenever I try messing with it, it will only display the current refresh rate and not cycle through the available ones. Every once in a while it will change after a minute or two, but it seems totally random as to whether it will change the rate and usually does nothing.
> 
> Also, my "Light in Motion" LED always stays red. Red means G-Sync is active, right? Well, mine stays red even when in ULMB mode. It stays red with neither option selected. The only time it is NOT red is when I turn the monitor off or at least disable LIM. I don't care at all about being able to change the refresh rate through the monitor when I can just do it through NV Control Panel, but it is disconcerting that so many things are not working right with my unit.
> 
> Cannot change the refresh with the Turbo Button. LED indicator not doing what it is supposed to. "Out of Range" black screen errors repeatedly until powering down the monitor and reinstalling drivers. Both G-Sync and ULMB options disappearing as options until I did. Massive cloud in the middle of the screen.
> 
> I could easily live with the Turbo button/LED indicator remaining completely busted in my unit. I can definitely deal with the cloud thing even though it is totally distracting during dark scenes. But when I pay a $800 premium for G-Sync and ULMB, I expect those features to WORK. If this issue is not an isolated incident for me (and reading various forum threads, there is no reason to think this issue is gone for good for me) I am only willing to wait a couple of weeks for NVIDIA to release a patch to fix this. ASUS is pointing the finger NVIDIA's way on this for an entire month now on the ASUS forums without any updates or even an official response from NVIDIA, and it may very well really be NVIDIA's issue. I have no idea.
> 
> I am not willing to let the 30 day Amazon return window expire before this is resolved. 2-3 weeks tops to fix it, or I will have to send it back for sure.


The Turbo button works only if something is moving on the screen, if you want to use it on the desktop, you have to move your mouse while pressing the turbo button.
The Turbo button was intended to use while gaming.
The Light in motion at the base does not change color.
The only light that change color is the one on the panel (bottom right), Red G-sync, Yellow ULMB, Green 3D, White Normal

You can use a little clock gadget to keep your screen active so you can use the turbo button every second.
http://8gadgetpack.net/
Or use something active with rainmeter


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> except if you play skyrim


what you mean? did i miss something? skyrim not support it and causing issues i guess?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what you mean? did i miss something? skyrim not support it and causing issues i guess?


In my own experience and from things I've read across the internet, Skrim Must be played at 60hz. Or "crazy" things happen. It could only be with mods tho. I've never played the vanilla game on pc. But this is off topic.


----------



## koof513

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I installed them since they came out a month later then the ones on my disc which I assume are already on the monitor out of box. It changed my icc profile but I don't know if it will look better I'm about to load up SWTOR and see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Go here for Swift-specific drivers: http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I don't know if this will fix anything, as I literally just did it after reading the recommendation. Crossing fingers.


You guys may want to try it yourself but when I installed the driver from the site and set the OSD back to default settings (100 RGB, 50 Contrast) my colors seem to be more saturated. Which I was lacking before, so thank you.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big cloud on mine is almost in the exact same spot and is just as big as yours. I also have a large amount of light bleed running from top to bottom along the left side of the panel, extending out about a inch and a half from the bezel.
Click to expand...

That ain't mine, I just quoted that from hardforum. I can check mine, when the sun goes down...

xperia z2 with tapatalk, yo!


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> In my own experience and from things I've read across the internet, Skrim Must be played at 60hz. Or "crazy" things happen. It could only be with mods tho. I've never played the vanilla game on pc. But this is off topic.


When I run skyrim at high fps with my monitor on 144hz I get random sounds of waves crashing all the time. Plays nice a 60hz


----------



## dusktildawn48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> The big cloud on mine is almost in the exact same spot and is just as big as yours. I also have a large amount of light bleed running from top to bottom along the left side of the panel, extending out about a inch and a half from the bezel.


did you guys by chance order yours from Amazon around the first day?


----------



## pathfindercod

Mine has arrived.









http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pa...B-4DBE-A532-D147F6D9783D_zpsvzvtwag2.jpg.html


----------



## battletoad

I don't know anything about icc profiles. Never messed with anything like that with my previous monitors. Do I need any software to set this up or anything? Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## battletoad

Yes I ordered from them first day they offered them.


----------



## dusktildawn48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Yes I ordered from them first day they offered them.


Mine has the same problem In the same spot. Any chance it was common among that batch?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> The big cloud on mine is almost in the exact same spot and is just as big as yours. I also have a large amount of light bleed running from top to bottom along the left side of the panel, extending out about a inch and a half from the bezel.


Mine too very similar spot, size and shape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> did you guys by chance order yours from Amazon around the first day?


Newegg first batch here.

Here is my setup at the moment sorry for the crappy pic and I just moved into this place so I haven't gotten to cable management yet.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Go here for Swift-specific drivers: http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I don't know if this will fix anything, as I literally just did it after reading the recommendation. Crossing fingers.


This is what I used...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why would anyone use the turbo? just leave it at 144hz and call it a day.


ULMB only runs max 120hz for some reason...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> The Turbo button works only if something is moving on the screen, if you want to use it on the desktop, you have to move your mouse while pressing the turbo button.
> The Turbo button was intended to use while gaming.
> The Light in motion at the base does not change color.
> The only light that change color is the one on the panel (bottom right), Red G-sync, Yellow ULMB, Green 3D, White Normal
> 
> You can use a little clock gadget to keep your screen active so you can use the turbo button every second.
> http://8gadgetpack.net/
> Or use something active with rainmeter


Does not work even when in game.

Also I have my ULMB randomly turn off sometimes too.

And now the gsync support is gone in the nvidia panel and ULMB will not engage. I just hope these are driver issues and not a physical issue with the monitor.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> This is what I used...
> ULMB only runs max 120hz for some reason...
> Does not work even when in game.
> 
> Also I have my ULMB randomly turn off sometimes too.
> 
> And now the gsync support is gone in the nvidia panel and ULMB will not engage. I just hope these are driver issues and not a physical issue with the monitor.


I had the same thing happen last night after hours of not having any issues. It started with "Out of Range" blackscreens every few seconds in BF3.

Restarting the PC didn't fix it, neither did reinstalling the drivers. I eventually powered down, unplugged the powerbrick and disconnected the DP cable from my GPU, gave it a few minutes and everything worked again.


----------



## zeroibis

Thanks for the info, I unplugged the DP and plugged it back in while the monitor and computer was on and it worked correctly the second it was plugged back in!


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> like this?


Mine Looks just like that too, in the middle slightly to the right, a big splotch. I only notice it when the screen is black when there is no input signal.


----------



## JnLoader

Alright, heres a pic so please add me to the Club


----------



## Malinkadink

Those splotches and the left hand side light bleed is very startling, I would RMA immediately


----------



## skuko

so this is mine
100 brightness (nowhere near as bad as the photo looks though, left side is the TN glow due to poor viewing angles


20 brightness (what i use), perfectly usable. love mine so far, best gaming screen ever.


----------



## adamski07

I also have that "cloud" on the 2nd monitor which my brother owns at 80% brightness. It is at the same spot, but definitely smaller than the one on the pic. It is only noticeable on black screen. I checked mine couple times and it's perfectly fine on black screen. No "cloud", no dead or stuck pixel and no back light bleeding. So far I'm enjoying the monitor, but it would stop for 3 secs or more whenever I play BF3 at first. There's probably conflicting program which I am not sure of. Right now, It is working perfectly fine at any game. I'm not on SLI and hopefully we get fixes for all known issue before maxwell comes out because I'm planning to SLI that gpu.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Now getting mouse pointer lock up on desktop or browsing, system locks up then reboots not long after.

Happens every day. 340.52 drivers. SLI Titans.

Just disabled G-Sync and see how that does. Personally I think it is a driver issue. Well I hope it is and not a hardware issue (G-Sync module).


----------



## battletoad

...and it's back to giving me "Out of Range" black screens. So far BF3, BF4, and Max Payne 3 do not like G-Sync. Really hope this gets resolved in a driver update soon. It's not hard to just settle for ULMB for multiplayer games, in fact I prefer it. G-Sync adds some input lag that IMO is quite noticeable. It's not as bad as V-Sync, but it is definitely there.

That said, I am getting pretty annoyed that I cannot use G-Sync on my single player games currently. I have tried the three most recent Nvidia drivers with no success.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> ...and it's back to giving me "Out of Range" black screens. So far BF3, BF4, and Max Payne 3 do not like G-Sync. Really hope this gets resolved in a driver update soon. It's not hard to just settle for ULMB for multiplayer games, in fact I prefer it. G-Sync adds some input lag that IMO is quite noticeable. It's not as bad as V-Sync, but it is definitely there.


Shouldn't capping the game's framerate internally prevent any additional input lag? That's what Blur Busters suggested.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why would anyone use the turbo? just leave it at 144hz and call it a day.


Some game such as Skyrim get really weird when you run at a high refresh rate. I get stuff like flashing water when I run at 120Hz+ but dont get it when I run at 60Hz


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone getting the out of range problem using just the Swift? At first I read this was a problem with multi display which I don't have. I have yet to experience this problem will try and do a few hours of BF4 tonight to see what happens. All new hardware new clean OS install will give some feedback tomorrow.


----------



## Nettwerk911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anyone getting the out of range problem using just the Swift? At first I read this was a problem with multi display which I don't have. I have yet to experience this problem will try and do a few hours of BF4 tonight to see what happens. All new hardware new clean OS install will give some feedback tomorrow.


Asus say its a problem with the newest nvidia drivers. If it happens just unplug your DP cable and re-plug and it will come back to life.


----------



## Nettwerk911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Some game such as Skyrim get really weird when you run at a high refresh rate. I get stuff like flashing water when I run at 120Hz+ but dont get it when I run at 60Hz


Skyrim does spaz out at anything over 60fps, I run this mod that will cap the fps to 60 and it works great:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34/?


----------



## battletoad

Anyone else having ghosting issue when web browsing with Overdrive on? With mine set to only "Normal" scrolling this very page has all the text leave very bright tracers of every letter and the lines around the boxes containing posts. It is mostly white with a slightly blue hue. It is very distracting and didn't occur with my 3 year old 120hz monitor's OD mode.

My picture settings are default, although I have tried other settings always with the same results. Whether ULMB, G-Sync or neither. If OD is activated it occurs.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nettwerk911*
> 
> Asus say its a problem with the newest nvidia drivers. If it happens just unplug your DP cable and re-plug and it will come back to life.


Thank you for the clarification.








At least someone is admitting blame. I hate the back and forth.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> Mine has the same problem In the same spot. Any chance it was common among that batch?


I have same problem as well but only on black/blank screens.
I get the feeling that ASUS really pushed current technology to it's limits with this monitor.
Forgot to add:
I was in on the 2nd NewEgg batch that came in.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nettwerk911*
> 
> Skyrim does spaz out at anything over 60fps, I run this mod that will cap the fps to 60 and it works great:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/34/?


Interesting I just change the refresh to 100hz and everything runs just fine. It seems that the game engine starts spazzing out if the fps goes over 100.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Interesting I just change the refresh to 100hz and everything runs just fine. It seems that the game engine starts spazzing out if the fps goes over 100.


Never played skyrim but couldn't you just use 144hz gsync and cap frames at 60 with msi afterburner or in nvidia inspector?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Mine Looks just like that too, in the middle slightly to the right, a big splotch. I only notice it when the screen is black when there is no input signal.


THIS! This is EXACTLY what I have as well which I thought was/is back-light bleed....


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> THIS! This is EXACTLY what I have as well which I thought was/is back-light bleed....


Hmm does anyone not have this splotch there or is this a common thing among the swift at a high brightness level?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> The Turbo button works only if something is moving on the screen, if you want to use it on the desktop, you have to move your mouse while pressing the turbo button.
> The Turbo button was intended to use while gaming.
> ......
> You can use a little clock gadget to keep your screen active so you can use the turbo button every second.
> http://8gadgetpack.net/
> Or use something active with rainmeter


While I have read this and even watched a video of this behavior online, mine does not do this.
On a static screen, desktop, game, it doesn't matter, if I press the refresh rate "Turbo" button, it changes on the second push. The first push is the indicator, the second scales it up. Nothing needs to be moving.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> THIS! This is EXACTLY what I have as well which I thought was/is back-light bleed....
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm does anyone not have this splotch there or is this a common thing among the swift at a high brightness level?
Click to expand...

I have the same splotch at high brightness. I got one of the few first ones to Fry's in the SF Bay Area, California.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> While I have read this and even watched a video of this behavior online, mine does not do this.
> On a static screen, desktop, game, it doesn't matter, if I press the refresh rate "Turbo" button, it changes on the second push. The first push is the indicator, the second scales it up. Nothing needs to be moving.


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49975-issues-with-my-ROG-SWIFT...
Quote:


> Turbo button: It's designed for fast in-game changes, so the scene must be active. It's a technical quirk of how the display works. A static desktop won't change it so you have to move the mouse or press the Win key to get it to activate.


Mine behave like that.
If something is moving on my swift, be it clock taskbar mouse, the turbo works
If something is moving on my second screen (QX2710), be it clock taskbar, mouse the turbo works on the swift.
If both screen doesn't have at least one pixel movement, the turbo doesn't work.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Anyone else having ghosting issue when web browsing with Overdrive on? With mine set to only "Normal" scrolling this very page has all the text leave very bright tracers of every letter and the lines around the boxes containing posts. It is mostly white with a slightly blue hue. It is very distracting and didn't occur with my 3 year old 120hz monitor's OD mode.
> 
> My picture settings are default, although I have tried other settings always with the same results. Whether ULMB, G-Sync or neither. If OD is activated it occurs.


No I can't see any ghosting. Do you get this problem in games as well?


----------



## class101

Got a speedy delivery from Materiel.net, 0 dead pixels


----------



## JnLoader

Hello guys!

This is how mine look at 100 Brightness on a black background ( deadpixel tester )
Not to bad I guess so maybe I will keep it, other then this it's perfect, no stuck/dead pixels or anything else. It just works as it should


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> This is how mine look at 100 Brightness on a black background ( deadpixel tester )
> Not to bad I guess so maybe I will keep it, other then this it's perfect, no stuck/dead pixels or anything else. It just works as it should


Mine is also clouding but I believe all does, I didn't expected that much from a LCD, as a comparison, I took mine PG278Q clouding and after my Plasma TV P50ST60

Clouding with Asus LCD PG278Q and Brightness max


Clouding with Panasonic Plasma P50ST60 and Brightness max


Night and Day


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Mine is also clouding but I believe all does, I didn't expected that much from a LCD, as a comparison, I took mine PG278Q clouding and after my Plasma TV P50ST60
> 
> Clouding with Asus LCD PG278Q and Brightness max
> 
> 
> Clouding with Panasonic Plasma P50ST60 and Brightness max
> 
> 
> Night and Day


Thats true, I got even more clouding on my old Asus VG278H so I guess I should be happy for what it is









About Plasma, yeah thats night and day difference, I myself have an LG Plasma and they are awesome.
Loves the colours on a Plasma and that extremely good motion handling, wish that LCD would be in the same class, but hey I love my ROG SWIFT, best LCD monitor ever made, that G-Sync + ULMB are crazy good









And thanks for your input


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what you mean? did i miss something? skyrim not support it and causing issues i guess?


Skryim's physics engine, for some inexplicable reason, is tied to the framerate. Running it over 60 FPS causes things to go haywire. Bump into a table, and the plates can shoot off like bullets, causing a chain reaction of collisions and projectiles that results in near-certain death for anyone in the room.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Skryim's physics engine, for some inexplicable reason, is tied to the framerate. Running it over 60 FPS causes things to go haywire. Bump into a table, and the plates can shoot off like bullets, causing a chain reaction of collisions and projectiles that results in near-certain death for anyone in the room.


I heard you can get up to around 75FPS(I believe 85hz refresh) with an FPS clamp and v sync disabled in the .ini and still be fine. Anything north of that and yes the game goes haywire. I always play Skyrim at 60hz though not really worth all the trouble for 15 more FPS.

There are also people who have claimed to run it fine at 120hz. They may have patched the issue been a long time since I booted that game.


----------



## Descadent

if anyone wants to ever sell their swift... contact me first! i need 2 more


----------



## madman962

Any AMD owners here? Specifically, R9 290 or R9 290x?

There seem to be some issues with this monitor/card combo. Check the AMD thread linked below. I can only get to 85hz stable. I've tried multiple drivers and nothing is working. Overall, the display is amazing but I think we need some driver updates from AMD.

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=440&threadid=176300


----------



## HonoredShadow

What sort of settings you guys using for colour? All I have done is lower the brightness to 20.


----------



## Nettwerk911

At 144hz setting are your graphics cards going to 2d clocks when at the desktop?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> What sort of settings you guys using for colour? All I have done is lower the brightness to 20.


it's in the thread and even on the 1st post


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> What sort of settings you guys using for colour? All I have done is lower the brightness to 20.


That's all you really need to do. Individual units differ so using somebody else's colour channel settings will likely be counter-productive.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madman962*
> 
> Any AMD owners here? Specifically, R9 290 or R9 290x?
> 
> There seem to be some issues with this monitor/card combo. Check the AMD thread linked below. I can only get to 85hz stable. I've tried multiple drivers and nothing is working. Overall, the display is amazing but I think we need some driver updates from AMD.
> 
> http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=440&threadid=176300


I have a feeling that AMD owners with this monitor are having similar problems as what AMD was having with the 4K SST monitors, regarding the strength of the DP output and timing problems with AMD's DP implementation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That's all you really need to do. Individual units differ so using somebody else's colour channel settings will likely be counter-productive.
> 
> Unless you had something like the PB278Q which had garbage calibration out of the box and any profile generated by someone else would at least get you much closer to proper color accuracy.


----------



## theonlybabyface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nettwerk911*
> 
> At 144hz setting are your graphics cards going to 2d clocks when at the desktop?


Nope. Unless you stay at 120hz, the graphics card will not downclock. Not sure if there's a fix for this or not.


----------



## Thoth420

Brightness 50 and the ICC profile from ASUS support and my clouding is basically gone. Colors look a bit better nothing to flip out over though.









Now to try and pencil in a few hours for BF4 to see if I get that no signal issue. Are there certain parameters I should have to test?
Was planning on 144hz G Sync On and either in game V Sync to clamp my meager single Ti to 144FPS(that is how it works as I understand it) but I could clamp it in the config. Don't mind dropping it down to 120hz at all either if need be just don't want to play at 60.

My settings are all High and HBAO enabled. No MSAA and FXAA(post) at Low. FOV is 70 for now.

Single Card, Single Monitor and the latest drivers on a brand new rig brand new installs. Win 7

Anyone without the issue in BF4 I would love to know your settings


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Unless you had something like the PB278Q which had garbage calibration out of the box and any profile generated by someone else would at least get you much closer to proper color accuracy.


The factory calibration on these is very strong in general. Strong enough that there is no need to apply an ICC profile. Specifically I was referring to colour temperature variation, which is a factor not only for ICC profiles but also when making simple OSD adjustments. The long and short of it is - copying somebody else's settings or on this monitor is not necessarily going to yield optimal results. And simply copying colour channel configuration verbatim will make things worse and not better. Lowering brightness and going by eye or your own calibration device is much more prudent.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That's all you really need to do. Individual units differ so using somebody else's colour channel settings will likely be counter-productive.


I agree after testing different values in user mode it doesent seems to be any better.
And you should point them to TFT Central review where they say it's pretty much perfect out of the box with the correct values, Asus did a really good job there









Or else you guys could just test out the Varm mode as thats the closest to the correct white point that User Mode have by default, if you want a little warmer/softer image!

So User Mode R = 100 G = 100 B = 100 is what TFT Central said was pretty much perfect and the only thing you should mess around with is the Brightness that will suit you









And if you want it perfect calibrated for just your unit then their is no other way then to get a Calibrator and do it yourself as PCM2 said, every units is different even how slight it may be!


----------



## battletoad

Is the ICC profiles require any kind of additional calibration software or hardware, or is it just a matter of installing the ICC file on listed on page 1 of this thread? I have never used anything like this on my other monitors and would appreciate some guidance in setting up my PB278Q.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Is the ICC profiles require any kind of additional calibration software or hardware, or is it just a matter of installing the ICC file on listed on page 1 of this thread? I have never used anything like this on my other monitors and would appreciate some guidance in setting up my PB278Q.


For the PB278Q or PG278Q I have both but I am not sure if your talking about the monitor for this thread or not anymore.

On a related note can you install multiple ICC profiles? For example in my case I have both the PB278Q and PG278Q but I would assume they need different ICC profiles for each screen. (I do have them on different GPUs if that helps at all)


----------



## battletoad

meant rog swift. damn ASUS and its similar SKU names...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> For the PB278Q or PG278Q I have both but I am not sure if your talking about the monitor for this thread or not anymore.
> 
> On a related note can you install multiple ICC profiles? For example in my case I have both the PB278Q and PG278Q but I would assume they need different ICC profiles for each screen. (I do have them on different GPUs if that helps at all)


i am running a dual monitor setup with those 2 exact monitors as well. when you go to color management, you have the option of going to display 1 or display 2, and from there adding the respective icc profile for each monitor.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That's all you really need to do. Individual units differ so using somebody else's colour channel settings will likely be counter-productive.


Thanks for that. I have a question about the ASUS .icc. Without an .ICC in Windows, Windows defaults to 2.20 for R,G,B. So why is it then that when I load in the ASUS .ICC it is still 2.20 according to quick gamma? Surely it should change something. Am I missing something?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Thanks for that. I have a question about the ASUS .icc. Without an .ICC in Windows, Windows defaults to 2.20 for R,G,B. So why is it then that when I load in the ASUS .ICC it is still 2.20 according to quick gamma? Surely it should change something. Am I missing something?


I haven't checked the ICC profile provided by ASUS for this monitor specifically (yet), but quite often the ICC profiles manufacturers provide are just to set things to default. So if you are using some other ICC profile on another monitor, you'll load the one for your new monitor simply to make sure the other one isn't active any more. The gamma on the PG278Q is supposed to be 2.2 without any ICC correction as it is calibrated nicely by ASUS. Again, that's why there is no need for any ICC profile.


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i am running a dual monitor setup with those 2 exact monitors as well. when you go to color management, you have the option of going to display 1 or display 2, and from there adding the respective icc profile for each monitor.


Cool, were you by any chance able to get them to basically have the same color or does the IPS basically always have better contrast for you as well. (This makes a great test image to compare them http://zeroibis.deviantart.com/art/The-Teepees-430087953)

Lastly, have you OCed that IPS to 120? I found that mine took it and it made going from the TN to the IPS less noticeable due to the IPS feeling like I was moving windows on ice. I currently have it default due to the issues I was having with the swift but I am also worried if running it at 120hz in the future will damage the monitor (also given that it runs almost 24/7)

I had a strange thing occur now. I lost ULMB and gained 144hz on the latest drivers!? If I switch to 144 and back to 120 I still do not get ULMB option.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Cool, were you by any chance able to get them to basically have the same color or does the IPS basically always have better contrast for you as well. (This makes a great test image to compare them http://zeroibis.deviantart.com/art/The-Teepees-430087953)
> 
> Lastly, have you OCed that IPS to 120? I found that mine took it and it made going from the TN to the IPS less noticeable due to the IPS feeling like I was moving windows on ice. I currently have it default due to the issues I was having with the swift but I am also worried if running it at 120hz in the future will damage the monitor (also given that it runs almost 24/7)
> 
> I had a strange thing occur now. I lost ULMB and gained 144hz on the latest drivers!? If I switch to 144 and back to 120 I still do not get ULMB option.


the pb278q does have more contrast for me as well. doesnt bother me since my last 2 monitors had similar differences in contrast. as for overclocking it, i have no reason to 60 hz is enough for me, as i only use it for secondary web browsing/video viewing and only use the pg278q for gaming.


----------



## zeroibis

OMG! I set gsync to on and then 144hz to use that instead and loaded up ns2 again and it says out of rage after flicking what looks to be ULMB on b/c it is not the red light that comes on. I then went down to 120hz and still no go. Turned gsync off and it works fine...

Unplugged the monitor and plugined it back in I still get 144 option even on the latest nvidia drivers where it previously did not work. ULMB now works and defaulted back to on like it was set. Gsync at 144 then worked, ULMB continues to not turn on at 120 as expected.

It appears for some reason you currently need to unplug the DP and plug it back into this monitor often for it to keep working correctly.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> OMG! I set gsync to on and then 144hz to use that instead and loaded up ns2 again and it says out of rage after flicking what looks to be ULMB on b/c it is not the red light that comes on. I then went down to 120hz and still no go. Turned gsync off and it works fine...
> 
> Unplugged the monitor and plugined it back in I still get 144 option even on the latest nvidia drivers where it previously did not work. ULMB now works and defaulted back to on like it was set. Gsync at 144 then worked, ULMB continues to not turn on at 120 as expected.
> 
> It appears for some reason you currently need to unplug the DP and plug it back into this monitor often for it to keep working correctly.


I had the "out of range" issue before. What fixed it for me was straightening out the DP cable in the back of the monitor. I took the cable out of the wire hole and made sure it was straight as possible.

The message never came back after that.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I haven't checked the ICC profile provided by ASUS for this monitor specifically (yet), but quite often the ICC profiles manufacturers provide are just to set things to default. So if you are using some other ICC profile on another monitor, you'll load the one for your new monitor simply to make sure the other one isn't active any more. The gamma on the PG278Q is supposed to be 2.2 without any ICC correction as it is calibrated nicely by ASUS. Again, that's why there is no need for any ICC profile.


Thanks again dude. Much appreciated.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> OMG! I set gsync to on and then 144hz to use that instead and loaded up ns2 again and it says out of rage after flicking what looks to be ULMB on b/c it is not the red light that comes on. I then went down to 120hz and still no go. Turned gsync off and it works fine...
> 
> Unplugged the monitor and plugined it back in I still get 144 option even on the latest nvidia drivers where it previously did not work. ULMB now works and defaulted back to on like it was set. Gsync at 144 then worked, ULMB continues to not turn on at 120 as expected.
> 
> It appears for some reason you currently need to unplug the DP and plug it back into this monitor often for it to keep working correctly.


i never have these issues with mine, seems strange to me


----------



## battletoad

I had the out of range happen six times in the last two days. Almost every time is when I turn the monitor off (but PC still on) or after the monitor has started sleep mode. Each time required unplugging DP cable to have the option for G-Sync or ULMB to show up.

It has not done it today and I have been on the PC all day. Been enjoying it quite a bit. Reduced Brightness from default 80 to 20 to dramatically reduce my clouding issues. Still bright enough to enjoy G_Sync, but maybe ULMB would be too dark, I dunno.

By the way, I highly recommend playing Max Payne 3 on the Swift. Whipping the camera around during slow-mo is dreamy on this.


----------



## rootwoot

Soooo I got one of these babies and was pretty excited to open it up.

Turn it on and BAM, half of my screen is in green artifacts. I think it's overtightened, will probably RMA it.

If I move it around a bit it seems to show and hide the green lines.

Here is a picture:


----------



## Nettwerk911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootwoot*
> 
> Soooo I got one of these babies and was pretty excited to open it up.
> 
> Turn it on and BAM, half of my screen is in green artifacts. I think it's overtightened, will probably RMA it.
> 
> If I move it around a bit it seems to show and hide the green lines.
> 
> Here is a picture:


This one was made on Friday at 5pm


----------



## rootwoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nettwerk911*
> 
> This one was made on Friday at 5pm


Well half of it works, let's ship it!


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootwoot*
> 
> Well half of it works, let's ship it!


well send it back, this one over here is perfect.


----------



## vulcan78

Just wanted to add, just like Metro LL, Bioshock: Infinite at 120 FPS is also a religious experience. I'm glad I put off the Burial at Sea DLC to experience it on the Swift


----------



## kregstrong

hey guys just got my rog swift, cant get it to go over 85 hz, could it be an adapter i had to use to convert dp to mini dp for my gtx 690? or what else could i try?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregstrong*
> 
> hey guys just got my rog swift, cant get it to go over 85 hz, could it be an adapter i had to use to convert dp to mini dp for my gtx 690? or what else could i try?


I have read many times that an adapter will not work with the swift, it has to be DP only. I use DP with my 780's and have not had any major problems.


----------



## kregstrong

so what if i use a cable that goes from dp to mini dp with no adapter?


----------



## kregstrong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> I have read many times that an adapter will not work with the swift, it has to be DP only. I use DP with my 780's and have not had any major problems.


i forgot to quote with my response


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregstrong*
> 
> so what if i use a cable that goes from dp to mini dp with no adapter?


That works, usually.. AMD users might have more trouble finding a good mini-DP to DP cable.


----------



## ZTylerDurden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> Guys this is probably a pixel clock issue.
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-NVIDIA-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> I've been running this to run 120 Hz SLI Titans with my Overlord monitor for a year now. It's working with my Swift as well. You'd think Nvidia would have fixed this prior to the release of this monitor.


Those having issues with SLI has anyone tried this yet? Could someone report back?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZTylerDurden*
> 
> Those having issues with SLI has anyone tried this yet? Could someone report back?


you don't need that crap for this monitor. sli is running great for me with 3 titans.


----------



## Novak

All hooked up, zero dead pixels, 144hz, g-sync work together. Loving life. Just reinstalling gaming onto a new 500GB SSD i snagged with the monitor.


----------



## MaN227

have looked at all the posts on this bad boy and I must say, it seems they have taken the same route most TV's take. 100% brightness really ? that is done for one reason, as I see it, for it to look good in a store and not look dull compared to the next panel that perhaps is not a TN.

every pic I have seen "until user adjusted, looks overly bright and colors have more "pop" that way.

I have zero doubt in my mind the first thing I will do whenI get mine is chop that brightness tree down to a stump. some folks like bright monitors I hate them, too hard on my eyes. plus something I learned from an old rear projection tv i had, with the anti glare coating the brighter it is the more you notice the grain.

Lord, please let my monitor arrive with NO issues


----------



## Novak

Mine out the box was 80% brightness and 50% contrast. I left it as it was, seemed right on.

Quick question sorry if already spoken about i did read the 50+ pages the other day. But when i have it in 144hz i realise it's not in SLI, when i activate SLI it only gives me the highest option of 120hz, deactivate the SLI back to a single card and 120hz is the highest option. easy fix pls?


----------



## MattBee

Hi all, I bought the PG278Q and am having a strange problem.

When i set it to 120hz its keeps going black then coming good with an error message saying display link port faiure- cannot set request rez blh blah. But in 60hz its fine.
In 144 hz the whole screen flickers heaps fast.

I use a r9 290, ill uninstall the drivers and reinstall see what happens.
I will get nvidias next gen gpu when it comes out.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

So I got mine Tuesday but haven't had much time to run through it. The GTX 580 I have has a displayport so I figured I would give it a shot. Would only go to 60 or 85hz. Of course no g sync, etc. Installed the new Nvidia drivers and the monitor said **** it and started cycling red green blue black white for about 20 minutes straight until I hooked up the BenQ I have and fixed the issue.

Ended up ordering a asus 780 directcu ii and hooked it up yesterday. G Sync works. Booted up FarCry 3 and was getting between 90 to 130+ FPS. Of course I don't have all settings maxed but it felt great. However, I don't know how much I would notice a framedrop from 120 to 90. I can notice 60 to 59 but once you get that high I don't know. Opinions?

I used TFT's calibration and ICC and it looks good. I use DisplayProfile and had the Asus ICC from the packaged disc on there. It would always load using that one whenever I restarted my pc but if I clicked on one of the 4 benq ones I have it would switch to those but not go back to the Asus ROG one. Now I have the TFT one on there as well and it acts just like the BenQ ones where I can instantly switch. I am still curious why it won't load the original disc packaged ICC after switching to something else. Ideas?

Right now I am sitting on this beast, a XL2720Z, and a GTX 780 debating on if I am keeping this monitor or not. I don't see too big of a difference between the colors on it and the BenQ tbh...

Still want to find a good game to test a 10 minute run through of with g sync on and off. I was on Metro 2033 (not redux) but in that level FPS was ranging from 70 to 25. Terrible. That doesn't include the DX11 options.

What problems should I be testing for to see if my monitor has them?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> So I got mine Tuesday but haven't had much time to run through it. The GTX 580 I have has a displayport so I figured I would give it a shot. Would only go to 60 or 85hz. Of course no g sync, etc. Installed the new Nvidia drivers and the monitor said **** it and started cycling red green blue black white for about 20 minutes straight until I hooked up the BenQ I have and fixed the issue.
> 
> Ended up ordering a asus 780 directcu ii and hooked it up yesterday. G Sync works. Booted up FarCry 3 and was getting between 90 to 130+ FPS. Of course I don't have all settings maxed but it felt great. However, I don't know how much I would notice a framedrop from 120 to 90. I can notice 60 to 59 but once you get that high I don't know. Opinions?
> 
> I used TFT's calibration and ICC and it looks good. I use DisplayProfile and had the Asus ICC from the packaged disc on there. It would always load using that one whenever I restarted my pc but if I clicked on one of the 4 benq ones I have it would switch to those but not go back to the Asus ROG one. Now I have the TFT one on there as well and it acts just like the BenQ ones where I can instantly switch. I am still curious why it won't load the original disc packaged ICC after switching to something else. Ideas?
> 
> Right now I am sitting on this beast, a XL2720Z, and a GTX 780 debating on if I am keeping this monitor or not. I don't see too big of a difference between the colors on it and the BenQ tbh...
> 
> Still want to find a good game to test a 10 minute run through of with g sync on and off. I was on Metro 2033 (not redux) but in that level FPS was ranging from 70 to 25. Terrible. That doesn't include the DX11 options.
> 
> What problems should I be testing for to see if my monitor has them?


BF4 for a few hours imo.....assuming you can stomach playing such a bad game for so long.....









Aside that:
Watchdogs
and anything First Person that you may have noticed stutter and or tearing in prior.


----------



## madman962

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all, I bought the PG278Q and am having a strange problem.
> 
> When i set it to 120hz its keeps going black then coming good with an error message saying display link port faiure- cannot set request rez blh blah. But in 60hz its fine.
> In 144 hz the whole screen flickers heaps fast.
> 
> I use a r9 290, ill uninstall the drivers and reinstall see what happens.
> I will get nvidias next gen gpu when it comes out.


http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=440&threadid=176300&enterthread=y

There's a problem with the r9 290's and this monitor. I am having the same issues. It looks like it's driver related and not the monitor because everyone is having the same issue. All we can do is wait for AMD to release drivers that address the issue but no idea how long that will take.

At 85hz, I'm stable on the 14.7 RC3 drivers. However, for some reason Arma 3 is messed up. All my other games seems to be working ok at 85hz.

******
If you own an AMD Card, take a few minutes and fill out the form below. The more people that report the issue the faster this will get resolved.

http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D25AD12B5A
******


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> BF4 for a few hours imo.....assuming you can stomach playing such a bad game for so long.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside that:
> Watchdogs
> and anything First Person that you may have noticed stutter and or tearing in prior.


I never did buy that. Got 3 though but barely played it. Truth be told, I have been monitorless since January. I was using my 40 inch samsung as a monitor with a recliner but around December I ended up getting a PC desk setup and tried out the Overlord Tempest Glossy, Asus M279, and BenQ 2420T. Read about G Sync, returned them all and waited....very patiently. The only PC games I played was Dark Souls 2 and maybe an indie title here and there. So I am not sure what to really mess around with.


----------



## class101

For AMD remember guys FreeSync is coming soon, supposed to be equal to G-Sync and freely licensed, might be good too if you really don't want to convert in Nvidia









http://techreport.com/news/26919/freesync-monitors-will-sample-next-month-start-selling-next-year


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> For AMD remember guys FreeSync is coming soon, supposed to be equal to G-Sync and freely licensed, might be good too if you really don't want to convert in Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/26919/freesync-monitors-will-sample-next-month-start-selling-next-year


I am surprised that AMD users are buying this monitor, when they can't use its core feature. That's the only reason it costs $799. Meanwhile, I still can't find one!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> I am surprised that AMD users are buying this monitor, when they can't use its core feature. That's the only reason it costs $799. Meanwhile, I still can't find one!


it isn't the only reason.. it's a 1440p 144hz you know ...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> I am surprised that AMD users are buying this monitor, when they can't use its core feature. That's the only reason it costs $799. Meanwhile, I still can't find one!


I traded my R9 290x with a buddy for his GTX 780 because of this monitor and i still haven't gotten one, damn B&H


----------



## Egzi

I got this Monitor 5 days ago and I liked all about it, but the colors. The colors really looked washed out, so I wanted to return it for the past days, but then I found the option to increase color levels in the Nvidia control panel (display--->AdjustColorDisplaySetting--->3. Digital Vibrance). I uped it to 75% (from 50%) and I am really impressed with the colors now.

All games looked kinda washed out before this. Someone els tried it? Or are you pleased with the factory coloring?
Really great this option was there... Love this Monitor now!! The 1440p came as a shock in good looks !


----------



## Egzi

(error post)


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Yo MadMan. Are your colors still washed out?
> 
> Have you tried to change the color under - Display--->AdjustColorDisplaySetting--->3. Digital Vibrance). I uped it to 75% (from 50%) and I am really impressed with the colors now.


I think effectively what you did was just make everything look oversatturated which is fine if you like it, but i would guess that with games, especially dark scenes you'll have a hard time seeing things a bit


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> For AMD remember guys FreeSync is coming soon, supposed to be equal to G-Sync and freely licensed, might be good too if you really don't want to convert in Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/26919/freesync-monitors-will-sample-next-month-start-selling-next-year


"Supposed to be equal"

"Coming soon"

"Free"

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## battletoad

P.S. Don't buy Dead Rising 3 even if you have this monitor. I was hoping G-Sync could help with the reported stuttering issues, but the fps gets down to the high 20s low 30s at 1440p even with a 780Ti. I actually have SLI 780Tis, but there is not a SLI profile for this game right now. When it is 45fps + it DOES feel smooth, so once that profile comes out it will probably be nice with a Swift monitor.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madman962*
> 
> Just got my monitor set up last night and I have 2 issues. I am running 2 x R9 290 so I have AMD cards which I realize isn't compatible with Gsync. 0 dead pixels FYI.
> 
> Issue #1: I can't get my monitor to go past 85hz. I'm stuck at 85hz and even though it shows 100, 120 and 144 options available, when I switch to them my monitor flips out. It sometimes goes black, sometimes fuzzy, and sometimes I have restart to get that fixed. Can anyone tell me if this is simply a situation where AMD needs to release a different drive to address the issue or is this a possible issue with my monitor. At 85hz it performs flawlessly.
> 
> Edit: When I change the setting past 85hz, I also get a notification that the "Display port link has failed" or something along those lines.
> 
> Issue #2: My old monitor had beautiful color, but I feel like the asus is a bit washed out. I'm using these settings:
> Brightness - 44
> Contrast - 50
> RGB - Red 94, Green 98, Blue 100
> 
> I like a nice bright monitor, but I also don't want things to appear to washed out. I realize it's a lot of adjusting to figure out your particular monitor since they are all different, but can someone point me in the right direction on what inputs to change?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yo MadMan. How are your colors now? Are they better?
Have you tried to change the colors in the nvidia control panel under - Display--->AdjustColorDisplaySetting--->3. Digital Vibrance). I uped it to 75% (from 50%) and I am really impressed with the colors now.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I think effectively what you did was just make everything look oversatturated which is fine if you like it, but i would guess that with games, especially dark scenes you'll have a hard time seeing things a bit


Hmm, I will try some dark areas. But how come the colors are so washed out with the normal settings? I have better colors on my 5year old 1080p 60hz TN panel.


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> "Supposed to be equal"
> 
> "Coming soon"
> 
> "Free"
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.


The latest demos were 40-60hz too. I hope FreeSync lives up to the hype, but I'm not buying it yet.

PS. BF4 player? Stop shooting me, Society.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> P.S. Don't buy Dead Rising 3 even if you have this monitor. I was hoping G-Sync could help with the reported stuttering issues, but the fps gets down to the high 20s low 30s at 1440p even with a 780Ti. I actually have SLI 780Tis, but there is not a SLI profile for this game right now. When it is 45fps + it DOES feel smooth, so once that profile comes out it will probably be nice with a Swift monitor.


Yet another poor console port, shame


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Hmm, I will try some dark areas. But how come the colors are so washed out with the normal settings? I have better colors on my 5year old 1080p 60hz TN panel.


I really can't say i haven't gotten the monitor yet myself to play around with it, but on my current VG248QE i just got a color profile and reduced brightness to 10 and it produces acceptable colors.

Edit: I just played around with digital vibrancy on the vg248qe in nvidia settings and i see how it really does give colors way more intensity but at 75% its way too intense i'd say if i was to tweak it i'd maybe up it to 60% but i'm quite okay with having it at 50%, upping it to anything higher makes it too warm for me


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I really can't say i haven't gotten the monitor yet myself to play around with it, but on my current VG248QE i just got a color profile and reduced brightness to 10 and it produces acceptable colors.
> 
> Edit: I just played around with digital vibrancy on the vg248qe in nvidia settings and i see how it really does give colors way more intensity but at 75% its way too intense i'd say if i was to tweak it i'd maybe up it to 60% but i'm quite okay with having it at 50%, upping it to anything higher makes it too warm for me


I see. I think your current montior also has better colors then the swift, but I guess you just have to wait to make sure. The swift is nice, all perfect, except for the colors, they are way to gray-ish if left alone.

Will try the digital vibrancy with my old monitor, I bet I also wont be able to enjoy going above 60% with it.

I Also tried to play at some dark areas in Watch Dogs, with the "blackout" power and inside a tunel, I did not see much difference with the digital vibrancy at 50% and 75%.

There was a little difference, but nothing huge, still could see well. Just saw a bit more detail at a garbage box, which I had to study closely to see.


----------



## Egzi

I played around a bit more and noticed that digital vibrancy at 75% makes the red color levels way to bright, I cant see a difference between 2 different red colors, with it at 75%. This is really alarming for me, wondering if I should return it and wait for a better color monitor with gsync.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I see. I think your current montior also has better colors then the swift, but I guess you just have to wait to make sure. The swift is nice, all perfect, except for the colors, they are way to gray-ish if left alone.
> 
> Will try the digital vibrancy with my old monitor, I bet I also wont be able to enjoy going above 60% with it.
> 
> I Also tried to play at some dark areas in Watch Dogs, with the "blackout" power and inside a tunel, I did not see much difference with the digital vibrancy at 50% and 75%.
> 
> There was a little difference, but nothing huge, still could see well. Just saw a bit more detail at a garbage box, which I had to study closely to see.


I'm pretty sure the swift is a good bit better at color reproduction than my vg248qe being that its a true 8 bit panel and a first of its kind being TN.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I played around a bit more and noticed that digital vibrancy at 75% makes the red color levels way to bright, I cant see a difference between 2 different red colors, with it at 75%. This is really alarming for me, wondering if I should return it and wait for a better color monitor with gsync.


Yes i noticed this exact same thing as i have a background with a fair bit of red color and it made the red look not so red anymore lol

If you want accurate color your best bet is to just wait for an ips gysnc monitor but i dont think any have been announced yet


----------



## mikeaj

Individual color tone accuracy is supposed to be pretty good though, at least as seen in reviews. sRGB space coverage, default gamma, out-of-box deltaE, etc. all fine and in many cases better than most non-professional IPS offerings. Viewing angles is another thing, but that doesn't really affect whatever color you're staring at (if it's straight on).

It should be that any other standard gamut monitor should show a similar red.

That said, some monitors (even cheaper ones) may go past sRGB somewhat, possibly by a greater amount.

When adjusting contrast, saturation, tweaking settings and eyeballing stuff, for a sanity check you may as well use a page like this
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

to see if colors are getting obviously crushed.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yes i noticed this exact same thing as i have a background with a fair bit of red color and it made the red look not so red anymore lol
> 
> If you want accurate color your best bet is to just wait for an ips gysnc monitor but i dont think any have been announced yet


Yeh, I think I will return it and wait for a ips with gsync and 1440p, that would be a dream monitor.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Individual color tone accuracy is supposed to be pretty good though, at least as seen in reviews. sRGB space coverage, default gamma, out-of-box deltaE, etc. all fine and in many cases better than most non-professional IPS offerings. Viewing angles is another thing, but that doesn't really affect whatever color you're staring at (if it's straight on).
> 
> It should be that any other standard gamut monitor should show a similar red.
> 
> That said, some monitors (even cheaper ones) may go past sRGB somewhat, possibly by a greater amount.
> 
> When adjusting contrast, saturation, tweaking settings and eyeballing stuff, for a sanity check you may as well use a page like this
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php
> 
> to see if colors are getting obviously crushed.


Thank you for the link. Really helpful color check.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Yeh, I think I will return it and wait for a ips with gsync and 1440p, that would be a dream monitor.


have fun waiting and it won't be 144hz


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> have fun waiting and it won't be 144hz


sure won't


----------



## Novak

It's already been announced? i thought i remember reading last month. Dat 60hz and 4ms gtg will be awesome.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Yeh, I think I will return it and wait for a ips with gsync and 1440p, that would be a dream monitor.


My monitor before this was arguably one of, if not the best IPS displays: a 23" eizo foris fg2421. Go ahead, look that one up. I can tell you right now that any difference in color quality is nearly 100% indiscernible between the Foris and the Swift with the latter light years ahead in terms of PPI, screen-size, refresh rate, and OMG if youre not on board with the Swift you will be after playing both Metro: Last Light, Bioshock: Infinite and Crysis 3 everything Ultra at 120, 120 and 90 FPS respectively with absolutely no tearing or V-Sync related input lag. Ditto Titanfall. Ditto EVERYTHING.

The monitor is not without it's valid criticisms, but color fidelity is for nearly 100% of the viewing population NOT one of them; it has an issue with matte coating related crystalization and the viewing angles ARE noticeably not as good as the Foris. While using the monitor throughout the day I have to constantly get my eyes lined up just right with the monitor, having an adjustable chair makes this a little challenging.

The 8 bit TN is nearly 100% as good as any IPS out there, every review states this, go ahead look around and the various reviews.

G-Sync IPS is on the horizon, sadly it won't be 120+Hz and I am absolutely loving 120Hz and the low to non-existent input lag (if you don't know what input lag is and you own Titanfall, try the game with V-Sync completely disabled and then enabled, go back and forth between the two, there is a subtle, almost imperceptible delay between you moving the mouse and corresponding movement on the screen, it feels almost like software induced deceleration.)

This is as good as it's going to get for a while.

Improvements that CAN be made:

A non-matte option.

10 bit TN.


----------



## Zepharus

I think for the first time ever, I got a PERFECT display. Zero dead pixels, ZERO backlight bleed and the most uniform panel I have ever seen. I hit the lottery. Pics due it no justice as the black one is completely deep black . I am going to take a dump and call it a night!

https://imageshack.com/i/f0Pm8clNj
https://imageshack.com/i/exo6Ounbj


----------



## xaanix

Please add me as well, 0 dead pixels, bought at newegg.


----------



## Descadent

new video


----------



## Malinkadink

trashed post


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Improvements that CAN be made:
> 
> A non-matte option.
> 
> 10 bit TN.


I agree on the non-matte version, the more i think about it and look at it the grain on the VG248QE is painful to look at. In games its hardly an issue, but browsing the web it makes my eyes bleed. I dont think a non-matte will ever happen though, people would just have to risk dematting if they really hate the coating.

Also 10 bit TN will never happen


----------



## xaanix

In the video he talks about gsync+surround... Thought that wasnt possible on modern hardware as gsync only works with the monitor plugged into the primary gpu. Am I wrong?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> In the video he talks about gsync+surround... Thought that wasnt possible on modern hardware as gsync only works with the monitor plugged into the primary gpu. Am I wrong?


He also mentions drivers that are not out yet that he has. Will need to see when they become public!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> In the video he talks about gsync+surround... Thought that wasnt possible on modern hardware as gsync only works with the monitor plugged into the primary gpu. Am I wrong?


did you not watch it lol? you can have as many swifts as you want as long as you got a dp for it...and he even says in the video they are using an unreleased beta driver...and he shows how it's all connected, so unless you didn't listen/watch it...not sure what to tell you lol


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> My monitor before this was arguably one of, if not the best IPS displays: a 23" eizo foris fg2421. Go ahead, look that one up. I can tell you right now that any difference in color quality is nearly 100% indiscernible between the Foris and the Swift with the latter light years ahead in terms of PPI, screen-size, refresh rate, and OMG if youre not on board with the Swift you will be after playing both Metro: Last Light, Bioshock: Infinite and Crysis 3 everything Ultra at 120, 120 and 90 FPS respectively with absolutely no tearing or V-Sync related input lag. Ditto Titanfall. Ditto EVERYTHING.
> 
> The monitor is not without it's valid criticisms, but color fidelity is for nearly 100% of the viewing population NOT one of them; it has an issue with matte coating related crystalization and the viewing angles ARE noticeably not as good as the Foris. While using the monitor throughout the day I have to constantly get my eyes lined up just right with the monitor, having an adjustable chair makes this a little challenging.
> 
> The 8 bit TN is nearly 100% as good as any IPS out there, every review states this, go ahead look around and the various reviews.
> 
> G-Sync IPS is on the horizon, sadly it won't be 120+Hz and I am absolutely loving 120Hz and the low to non-existent input lag (if you don't know what input lag is and you own Titanfall, try the game with V-Sync completely disabled and then enabled, go back and forth between the two, there is a subtle, almost imperceptible delay between you moving the mouse and corresponding movement on the screen, it feels almost like software induced deceleration.)
> 
> This is as good as it's going to get for a while.
> 
> Improvements that CAN be made:
> 
> A non-matte option.
> 
> 10 bit TN.


Isnt the fg2421 a va panel?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Isnt the fg2421 a va panel?


Yep. And the funny part about his post is wanting a 10-bit TN panel, when both AMD and Nvidia consumer cards cannot output 8-bit. You'd have to have a Firepro/Quadro card to even output 10-bit to take advantage of a 10-bit panel.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> In the video he talks about gsync+surround... Thought that wasnt possible on modern hardware as gsync only works with the monitor plugged into the primary gpu. Am I wrong?


They're using an unreleased driver for this setup.


----------



## ssgwright

-ghosting is pretty bad with OD on extreme

-tried ULMB but it kills the brightness (lose about 50% brightness)

I'm a fps player running a 780ti so I should probably use ULMB right? I just can't stand how much it kills brightness


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> -ghosting is pretty bad with OD on extreme
> 
> -tried ULMB but it kills the brightness (lose about 50% brightness)
> 
> I'm a fps player running a 780ti so I should probably use ULMB right? I just can't stand how much it kills brightness


Use ulmb mode only if your fps is consistently above 100fps, as gsync will help out more below that.


----------



## ssgwright

ya I wish I could enable it automatically when certain games load... and use g-sync with others


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> -ghosting is pretty bad with OD on extreme
> 
> -tried ULMB but it kills the brightness (lose about 50% brightness)
> 
> I'm a fps player running a 780ti so I should probably use ULMB right? I just can't stand how much it kills brightness


It doesn't kill brightness, or at least, it's a matter of perception.

120Hz - 30 Brightness - 50 Contrast
120Hz - 100 Brightness - 50 Contrast - [email protected]
Both are really close to each other in term of brightness.

TFTCentrall Setting before ICC profile are: 20 Brightness - 50 Contrast

It's just that you're used to a lot of brightness (Nothing wrong with that)
Of course if you compare 120Hz - 100 Brightness - 50 contrast to the other setting, the brightness is significantly lower.
I personally don't like a lot of brightness, i find it fatiguing to the eyes.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ya I wish I could enable it automatically when certain games load... and use g-sync with others


You can do that in Manage 3D settings.
The games you want with ULMB, you set V-Sync OFF, instead of G-Sync


----------



## DRen72

Anyone running 3D Vision on this monitor?
Opinions?


----------



## Descadent

i thought about getting vision 2 kit but i realized i have 2 3dtv's and a 3d home theater projector in which i never use 3d on any of them and thought...yeah vision 2 would never get used either for $150 for the kit...


----------



## Dcode

Don't like ULMB. Makes everything look weird. Also get quite a few more of these horizontal lines on distant objects when using this mode.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> You can do that in Manage 3D settings.
> The games you want with ULMB, you set V-Sync OFF, instead of G-Sync


This is what I have been doing. My standard is 120 hz G Sync on for my single 780 Ti. If a game needs or would be better with something else I make the changes in the profile of the NVCP. Been working like a charm so far.









OD is disabled and I have yet to bother with ULMB. I plan on trying BioShock Inf with it first though.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

How do you enable ULMB? Mine is blacked out.

A couple things I noticed on my monitor I am not too happy with.

Top right of the panel juts out just a tad further than the thin outside bezel. You can actually press it in and hear it flex just a tad.

The small thin bezel looks to have its finish not wrap around underneath so its shiny in different spots.

Turning the monitor off and looking at the screen with a light shows that its hazy. What type of cleaner should I use on it? I have LCD cleaner from several years back.

As far as my backlight bleed is concerned, it doesn't look major although I do see a pattern of clouding but its not real bright. How do I take a picture of the bleed and what site should I use to upload the image?

No dead pixels that I could tell. I went through Black, White, Red, Green, and Blue.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> How do you enable ULMB? Mine is blacked out.
> 
> A couple things I noticed on my monitor I am not too happy with.
> 
> Top right of the panel juts out just a tad further than the thin outside bezel. You can actually press it in and hear it flex just a tad.
> 
> The small thin bezel looks to have its finish not wrap around underneath so its shiny in different spots.
> 
> Turning the monitor off and looking at the screen with a light shows that its hazy. What type of cleaner should I use on it? I have LCD cleaner from several years back.
> 
> As far as my backlight bleed is concerned, it doesn't look major although I do see a pattern of clouding but its not real bright. How do I take a picture of the bleed and what site should I use to upload the image?
> 
> No dead pixels that I could tell. I went through Black, White, Red, Green, and Blue.


I believe Gsync must be disabled, then you will see it as an option in the monitor settings.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Got G Sync off in Nvidia Control panel, turned V Sync option off in 3d settings and went into the monitor OSD and its still blacked out.

Running at 144 hz.


----------



## battletoad

I noticed this day one with my monitor, but surprised that this hasn't been mentioned:

Remember the posts and video from the user who was zooming in and out on the green text above a characters name in WoW watching the pixels inside the text start to come apart when a bright object (in this case the text) moves quickly on his Swift's screen? Mine does this on any bright object, not just text. It also is not limited to objects that zoom in too fast, it also happens on lateral movements when bright objects are on screen.

This includes the white clothing on US soldiers in BF3, the blue tint from EMP grenades enemies throw at you in Crysis 3, the white dot path for where I want to make my characters move too in Divinity Original Sin, the yellow servo hat you can wear in Dead Rising 3, and well, pretty much everything. The effect is kind of like a screen door, or if you are old enough to remember, how the Sega Saturn attempted to produce transparency effects that resulted in looking more like a mesh than an actually transparent object.

This effect only lasts for a split second, correcting itself quickly, but is very distracting and easily noticeable on objects. I think it is probably doing this on all objects including dark ones, but is not observable like bright objects are.

I have been wanting to talk about this for a few days, but my attempts to capture this with external equipment is not possible. I do not have a high enough resolution camera to document the effect.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Got G Sync off in Nvidia Control panel, turned V Sync option off in 3d settings and went into the monitor OSD and its still blacked out.
> 
> Running at 144 hz.


ULMB doesn't work at 144. It does at 85,100, and 120 I think. 120 works for sure.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> new video


Great video!

It has really confirmed my decision for RoG Swift Surround!









Now, if I can only get my hands on the monitor. lol....


----------



## battletoad

I found a picture (but no video) that illustrates the issues I have been noticing with my Swift:

POST #9 https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/770963/3d-vision/hardware-test-fails-on-pg278q-rog-swift-/1/

the picture: http://s11.postimg.org/45yzvh2ar/20140826_121125.jpg

At least with my screen these lines will appear and disappear quickly sometimes on fast-moving bright objects they don't stay there and are not on still images.

These dark vertical lines inside of fast moving bright objects are just too much to take from an $800 monitor. I could tolerate the huge white cloud in the middle of my screen that ruins dark images. I can even put up with unplugging my DP cable every time I get the "Out of Range" bug, but this other problem is is directly impacting image quality to where I am noticing the lines so much that it is really negatively impacting my enjoyment of the monitor.

After having to return a 4K PB287Q at the end of June for white flashes and popping sounds, I am 0-2 in ASUS monitors. This one is going back to Amazon as well.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> I found a picture (but no video) that illustrates the issues I have been noticing with my Swift:
> 
> POST #9 https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/770963/3d-vision/hardware-test-fails-on-pg278q-rog-swift-/1/
> 
> the picture: http://s11.postimg.org/45yzvh2ar/20140826_121125.jpg
> 
> At least with my screen these lines will appear and disappear quickly sometimes on fast-moving bright objects they don't stay there and are not on still images.
> 
> These dark vertical lines inside of fast moving bright objects are just too much to take from an $800 monitor. I could tolerate the huge white cloud in the middle of my screen that ruins dark images. I can even put up with unplugging my DP cable every time I get the "Out of Range" bug, but this other problem is is directly impacting image quality to where I am noticing the lines so much that it is really negatively impacting my enjoyment of the monitor.
> 
> After having to return a 4K PB287Q at the end of June for white flashes and popping sounds, I am 0-2 in ASUS monitors. This one is going back to Amazon as well.


Yeah you know what im gonna cancel my B&H, first of all i didnt appreciate them charging me a week ago for it without any sort of information on when it will even ship. Then theres all these issues many people are experiencing with their monitors such as the splotch on the right side of the screen, and the inversion issue, among software related problems that will inevitably get fixed, but i'll just wait it out and see what else comes along and maybe grab a rog swift if it gets price cut to $600


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeah you know what im gonna cancel my B&H, first of all i didnt appreciate them charging me a week ago for it without any sort of information on when it will even ship. Then theres all these issues many people are experiencing with their monitors such as the splotch on the right side of the screen, and the inversion issue, among software related problems that will inevitably get fixed, but i'll just wait it out and see what else comes along and maybe grab a rog swift if it gets price cut to $600


Welcome to bleeding edge hardware. You should expect to deal with this sort of stuff if you want it right at the start.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeah you know what im gonna cancel my B&H, first of all i didnt appreciate them charging me a week ago for it without any sort of information on when it will even ship. Then theres all these issues many people are experiencing with their monitors such as the splotch on the right side of the screen, and the inversion issue, among software related problems that will inevitably get fixed, but i'll just wait it out and see what else comes along and maybe grab a rog swift if it gets price cut to $600


I cannot recommend doing this strongly enough. I just posted a review at Amazon under the same username as here, and listed as a verified owner in the review. I feel kind of bad not mentioning this before, but I wanted to document it with video, but it just isn't feasible. We are talking fractions of a second images. Easily perceptable with your eyes, but hard to capture (let alone reduce it to 30fps for Youtube).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Great video!
> 
> It has really confirmed my decision for RoG Swift Surround!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if I can only get my hands on the monitor. lol....


One thing he definitely got wrong is it's not 12mm from image to image. It's much more then that.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing he definitely got wrong is it's not 12mm from image to image. It's much more then that.


so what it's not like it's 2-4 inches like most bezels side by side... at 1-3mm more or whatever it actually is.... big deal...still smaller than any other monitor out there before debezel.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I got it set @ 120hz and I drag this site left and right and it leaves a trail. That's ghosting correct? ULMB is on. It's not a huge trail but its noticeable. Anyone else have this ghosting effect?

What does everyone use for LCD cleaner. This Monster cleaner is leaving streaks...at least thats what it seems to be doing.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> I got it set @ 120hz and I drag this site left and right and it leaves a trail. That's ghosting correct? ULMB is on. It's not a huge trail but its noticeable. Anyone else have this ghosting effect?
> 
> What does everyone use for LCD cleaner. This Monster cleaner is leaving streaks...at least thats what it seems to be doing.


Yes. I thought I was alone on that because I asked a couple of days ago either in this thread or the other Swift thread about it and nobody said they had this issue.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> new video


**** yes. Thank you.

Guys, a question rises. How does Milkdrop look on this screen vs an IPS screen? I'm really enjoying the colors with my S27A850Ds, I'm a bit worried about switching to 3x PG278Q due to viewing angles and colors on the TN panels.


----------



## Descadent

someone every 5 posts asks about the colors compared to ips,pls.va whatever

and the answer is still the same. it's not as good but is still great and viewing angles are prob best ever on a tn but the 144hz and gsync makes every other monitor it's you know what, i can't say here because ocn's language policy -_- because we are all 12 here and never heard curse words before but you get the point


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> someone every 5 posts asks about the colors compared to ips,pls.va whatever
> 
> and the answer is still the same. it's not as good but is still great and viewing angles are prob best ever on a tn but the 144hz and gsync makes every other monitor it's you know what, i can't say here because ocn's language policy -_- because we are all 12 here and never heard curse words before but you get the point


I couldn't care less about color accuracy, but I like Milkdrop's colors pop on my screens. Is it as vivid on the Swift?


----------



## Descadent

i don't even know what milkdrop is


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i don't even know what milkdrop is


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so what it's not like it's 2-4 inches like most bezels side by side... at 1-3mm more or whatever it actually is.... big deal...still smaller than any other monitor out there before debezel.


The "so-what" is providing accurate information whenever possible. The marketing is misleading claiming a 6mm bezel, which it's not. There have been other slim bezel monitors out there that were even smaller, such as the Samsung 120Hz "Ultra-Clear" line from years ago:


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*


looks like something from 1999 from windows media player screensaver thing

but do you really just sit there and watch that?


----------



## Descadent

wow....


----------



## Bruticis

Ok, I'm coming to you all completely humiliated but desperate! I just unboxed and hooked my new baby up, everything's great, zero dead pixels, backlight looks good. While diving into the menu, I accidentally enabled one of the gameplus crosshairs. Big mistake! I've been trying for 20 minutes to figure out how to turn the damn thing off. Am I really this beyond saving? Ugh, does anyone know how to get this damn thing off again LOL?

EDIT: Ok frantically mashing every option seems to have done the trick but it would be great to know how exactly one really turns it off in case I get excited again in the future.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> looks like something from 1999 from windows media player screensaver thing
> 
> but do you really just sit there and watch that?


I agree. clicked on and off just like a bad movie.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Ok, I'm coming to you all completely humiliated but desperate! I just unboxed and hooked my new baby up, everything's great, zero dead pixels, backlight looks good. While diving into the menu, I accidentally enabled one of the gameplus crosshairs. Big mistake! I've been trying for 20 minutes to figure out how to turn the damn thing off. Am I really this beyond saving? Ugh, does anyone know how to get this damn thing off again LOL?
> 
> EDIT: Ok frantically mashing every option seems to have done the trick but it would be great to know how exactly one really turns it off in case I get excited again in the future.


from rog swift guide:

"Menu: How do I enable/cancel the GamePlus Crosshair/Timer?
Enable: Press the third button (GamePlus) then use the top 5-way joystick to select between Crosshair and Timer on the screen.

Cancel: Pressthe Exit (second) button twice."


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

So no one has this ghosting issue? Shrink this site down to where the side borders are visible and drag the window left and right at a nice brisk speed. Is their a trail behind the message borders?

Edit - Also, the small outside bezel having a shine in certain spots. It appears that the finish doesn't wrap completely around the inside in certain areas. Creates a shine


----------



## sparkhsh

I'm having a strange problem with my monitor. Everything was working fine then I calibrated it using a Color Monkey, which came out fine, but now I can't access the OSD on the monitor at all.

When I press the menu (5 way) button it just shows an option for light in motion (which I can't even change). I can exit this menu but cannot for the life of me get into the normal OSD anymore no matter what I buttons I press. The game, turbo, exit and power buttons work fine.

I tried reverting to my old color profile, thought maybe the new one locked down the monitor controls or something. Restarted. Still can't get into the OSD, just keep seeing the light in motion option.

Am I missing something simple here?

Edit: I figured it out in case anyone runs into a similar issue. When the calibration software runs, it brings up the light in motion option (for some strange reason, I guess taking over some of the monitor's settings it triggers this menu to appear) right in front of where the color monkey sensor is. When this happened I quickly turned off/exited the light in motion menu since it would mess up the calibration. Apparently doing this mid calibration is what caused it to get stuck in that state. I re-ran the calibration but this time moved the sensor over so it wasn't over the light in motion menu, then just left the menu up while it was calibrating. Once the software finished its thing, full OSD control came back to the monitor. Strange bug...

Edit 2: Ok what I said above doesn't fix it complete, still can't move the cursor in the main OSD. But unplugging and replugging sorted everything. Guess I should have tried that first...


----------



## JnLoader

Hello sparkhsh!

I am really interested in getting a Color Monkey, does it really makes a differens as far as you can see ?
I think by default the monitor feels a little oversaturated on User Mode!

Right now I just took down the gamma to 90 in the NVCP as the image became much softer/nicer that way. But I would like to calibrate the monitor perfectly so how hard is it to use a calibrator as the Colourmunki ?


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Can anyone turn their monitor off and shine a light on it at an angle and see if they have streaking? I have cleaned this thing 4 times but the streaks are still there. I know it may sound crazy but I have cleaned plenty of LCDs before and never had streaks stick like that.

And anyone notice that small bezel leaving a light shine in certain areas when looking side to side. It looks like the finish isn't completely wrapped underneath (going behind the screen)


----------



## ErockR32

nooooooooooooooo I found one single black dead pixel today ... Looks like I will have to return this one when more become available


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> nooooooooooooooo I found one single black dead pixel today ... Looks like I will have to return this one when more become available


Photo?


----------



## dusktildawn48

guys i got my new monitor, my last swift had lots of problems like backlight flickering, lots of bleed, and blurry picture, but this one is a beaut. very little bleed and no dead pixels.


----------



## ErockR32

Pictures are not really showing up well on my iPhone to be honest ... but its not much of a worry ... I can return this thing whenever a new one comes back in stock


----------



## kregstrong

Hey I wanna try to play some Xbox one on this monitor so I can get rid of my TV, and want a less laggy experience. Will this adapter work?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I6IYSM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Would be nice to be able to just plug my console in instead of having a TV and monitor in same room.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregstrong*
> 
> Hey I wanna try to play some Xbox one on this monitor so I can get rid of my TV, and want a less laggy experience. Will this adapter work?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I6IYSM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Would be nice to be able to just plug my console in instead of having a TV and monitor in same room.


yes but will only work in 720p as it's half of 1440p since swift has no scaler. you'll also have to make the xbox run in 720p on another tv before you hook it up using the converter.

at least it should only be 720p but that converter is what you need


----------



## kregstrong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes but will only work in 720p as it's half of 1440p since swift has no scaler. you'll also have to make the xbox run in 720p on another tv before you hook it up using the converter.
> 
> at least it should only be 720p but that converter is what you need


Oh dang that sucks. I was hoping for 1080. Well guess I'll send it back. Thanks for the help


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregstrong*
> 
> Oh dang that sucks. I was hoping for 1080. Well guess I'll send it back. Thanks for the help


yeah i'd like to be able to do it too


----------



## dboythagr8

So what were the recommended steps if Gsync is no longer shown in the NVCP? This has happened to me. ULMB is also greyed out. I can still switch between 120hz and 144hz in the Display settings but that is about it. Enabling/Disabling SLI still doesn't bring either option back.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Guys, can somebody confirm that there is same level of input lag at 143 fps with v-sync and g-sync ?
I am not at home atm and therefore I cant really test it, on blurbusters information is not up to date therefore I cant seem to find anything reliable

Because if g-sync indeed has same input lag as v-sync at max fps then it makes sense to use ULBM + v-sync on games like CS:GO which runs always at max fps


----------



## Novak

I played some Black Ops 2 with 120hz + G-sync enabled and i was getting 200fps. I've having an issue where i can't set the monitor on 144hz, i know the feature works as i had it previously working with a single GTX 680 but won't 144hz in SLI... software?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys, can somebody confirm that there is same level of input lag at 143 fps with v-sync and g-sync ?
> I am not at home atm and therefore I cant really test it, on blurbusters information is not up to date therefore I cant seem to find anything reliable
> 
> Because if g-sync indeed has same input lag as v-sync at max fps then it makes sense to use ULBM + v-sync on games like CS:GO which runs always at max fps


Well, I would ask if there is anybody with gear to test input lag - please test g-sync input lag from 100 fps to 143 fps with 10-13 fps increments


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So what were the recommended steps if Gsync is no longer shown in the NVCP? This has happened to me. ULMB is also greyed out. I can still switch between 120hz and 144hz in the Display settings but that is about it. Enabling/Disabling SLI still doesn't bring either option back.


Unplug/Replug DP Cable


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> So no one has this ghosting issue? Shrink this site down to where the side borders are visible and drag the window left and right at a nice brisk speed. Is their a trail behind the message borders?
> 
> Edit - Also, the small outside bezel having a shine in certain spots. It appears that the finish doesn't wrap completely around the inside in certain areas. Creates a shine


CPT Jeff, this is actually called inverse ghosting I believe. It's caused by OD, especially noticeable if set to extreme. I set mine to normal as it's barely noticeable. Off eliminates it completely but you lose the benefit of OD


----------



## HonoredShadow

What are the benefits of OD on this monitor?


----------



## Thoth420

Thinking I may RMA mine. For the price just doesn't have enough "WOW" factor. Frankly the best part of it for me is 2560x1440. Think I might get a few bills back and just grab the PB278Q. I don't plan on SLI and I don't get much more than 60 FPS anyway. Yes lower response is great and I have had plenty of fast TN 1080's but I honestly think I can live without it.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I know this is the third time mentioning this but I am really hoping someone can check something out for me. Shine a light on the monitor while it is off. Shine the light at a 45 degree angle and look at the monitor straight on. Remember to do this while it is off. I notice streaking on the screen despite cleaning it several times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> CPT Jeff, this is actually called inverse ghosting I believe. It's caused by OD, especially noticeable if set to extreme. I set mine to normal as it's barely noticeable. Off eliminates it completely but you lose the benefit of OD


Thanks for the information, I will try that out.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thinking I may RMA mine. For the price just doesn't have enough "WOW" factor. Frankly the best part of it for me is 2560x1440. Think I might get a few bills back and just grab the PB278Q. I don't plan on SLI and I don't get much more than 60 FPS anyway. Yes lower response is great and I have had plenty of fast TN 1080's but I honestly think I can live without it.


how much you want for it?  i need two more


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how much you want for it?  i need two more


I know I saw but I have newegg premiere so I will lose nothing to RMA. Full refund








If I am somehow wrong you got first dibs though


----------



## wholeeo

Just picked mine up. I told myself I wouldn't get it because of how long they made me wait but something about there being one in stock at my local Micro Center drove me to buy it.









Going to open this bad boy up, hopefully no dead pixels, etc,... Also, why is the box so gigantic...









edit: I see the reason for the enormous box is that it comes with the stand mounted already.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thinking I may RMA mine. For the price just doesn't have enough "WOW" factor. Frankly the best part of it for me is 2560x1440. Think I might get a few bills back and just grab the PB278Q. I don't plan on SLI and I don't get much more than 60 FPS anyway. Yes lower response is great and I have had plenty of fast TN 1080's but I honestly think I can live without it.


Woow, your crazy bro, DOOONT do it








Well to each of their own, I myself cant and wont never go back to a none G-Sync monitor, it's just that good for me that allways have hated that dreaded tearing and even more so that lag/stutter with v-sync on.

It is much cash tho, and I can see that if your not that impressed with it you probably will do fine without it









Besides that wonder called g-sync I really love everything about it, the 8bit perfect colours and of course 1440P with 144hz, it's just totaly awesome.
Before I had the Asus VG278H with 1080P so going 1440P is such wonderful good, that clarity is way better then I could even imagine. Everytime I start a game it just floors me how good it all looks









Good luck bro. whatever you decide


----------



## wholeeo

So I use a dual arm monitor mount on my desk, not sure if I want to mount the Rog Swift directly to it next to my PB278Q or use their respective stands for each.









Edit: Decided to get rid of the stand. Much better,


----------



## agentbb007

Anyone else experienced random computer lockup freezes with this monitor? I will be in Windows @ 144 Hz and can tell when it's going to lockup because the mouse will sort of crawl slowly then computer freezes. I'm running 3 monitors with GTX Titan on Windows 7 64 bit, driver version 340.52.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentbb007*
> 
> Anyone else experienced random computer lockup freezes with this monitor? I will be in Windows @ 144 Hz and can tell when it's going to lockup because the mouse will sort of crawl slowly then computer freezes. I'm running 3 monitors with GTX Titan on Windows 7 64 bit, driver version 340.52.


Working like a charm over here, maybe the titan is bad. i have 3 in sli no freezing at all.


----------



## agentbb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Working like a charm over here, maybe the titan is bad. i have 3 in sli no freezing at all.


Cool thanks for the reply good to know it's not isolated to the Titan, my other 2 monitors are running at 60 Hz so I think I will unhook them for awhile and see if it happens when only the Swift is hooked up.


----------



## kregstrong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah i'd like to be able to do it too


i tried that adapter i linked, doesnt work, getting no video signal at all on the monitor, bummer


----------



## kregstrong

if anyone comes across converter to make hdmi console work on this monitor please let me know. this one did not work for me unless i did something wrong

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I6IYSM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kregstrong*
> 
> if anyone comes across converter to make hdmi console work on this monitor please let me know. this one did not work for me unless i did something wrong
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I6IYSM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


did you set the xbox to 720p on another tv before connecting it to the swift with the converter?


----------



## kregstrong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> did you set the xbox to 720p on another tv before connecting it to the swift with the converter?


yea tried it at 720 and 1080 and nothing would come up on monitor, i even tried my pc and nothing


----------



## Ch0b0

Is anyone else having the screen go black for a frame every now and then? This is happening on both the desktop and in games.


----------



## sparkhsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Hello sparkhsh!
> 
> I am really interested in getting a Color Monkey, does it really makes a differens as far as you can see ?
> I think by default the monitor feels a little oversaturated on User Mode!
> 
> Right now I just took down the gamma to 90 in the NVCP as the image became much softer/nicer that way. But I would like to calibrate the monitor perfectly so how hard is it to use a calibrator as the Colourmunki ?


The ColorMunki is super easy to use and pretty affordable as far as calibration tools go. I'm no pro, but it does seem to do a great job of calibration. The profile it made wasn't very far off from the default settings, minus brightness which it took down significantly.

It's really, really easy to use. This is the first time I've used one so I didn't know that it actually takes over control of your monitor's OSD settings and modifies them for you. So you literally plug it in and run the software, not much else to do.


----------



## CerN

Is there a way to set up so that when I'm running something in fullscreen, G-sync is enabled, and when I'm on the desktop, or running windowed mode it switches to ULMB, instead of just normal 144hz mode?


----------



## djriful

I'm sorry... I just saw this ASUS microsite for this monitor...



and....



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Egzi

I was playing around my old Asus Monitor and notices how nice the different color modes looked. Modes like game mode, theater mode (which was nice for games), etc.

Since the Swift does not have those different modes I was wondering if there is a way to get those modes with some software of sort? Anyone know about something like this?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I was playing around my old Asus Monitor and notices how nice the different color modes looked. Modes like game mode, theater mode (which was nice for games), etc.
> 
> Since the Swift does not have those different modes I was wondering if there is a way to get those modes with some software of sort? Anyone know about something like this?


Maybe Flux?

https://justgetflux.com/


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Playing Crysis 3 and notice quite a bit of stutter when under 60 fps moving the mouse left and right. Pick up my controller, do the same thing, smooth as butter.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Playing Crysis 3 and notice quite a bit of stutter when under 60 fps moving the mouse left and right. Pick up my controller, do the same thing, smooth as butter.


Do you have it connected to that GTX 580 in your sig? G-Sync only works with 600 series and up.


----------



## djriful

How much did you get paid for it at the end? near $900 with ship and taxes?


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Do you have it connected to that GTX 580 in your sig? G-Sync only works with 600 series and up.


Asus 780 directcu ii

Even bouncing between 56 and 58 fps steadily its doing it. Standing on a small ledge looking at a tree top as I pan. Can definitely see the chop but with a controller its perfect.

And with the 580, g sync won't even show up in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Novak

144hz only works on a single panel setup, as soon as i add my 2nd panel the Swift will only run at 120hz... will this be fixed with a software update do people think? hope so.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Playing Crysis 3 and notice quite a bit of stutter when under 60 fps moving the mouse left and right. Pick up my controller, do the same thing, smooth as butter.


Mouse polling rate perhaps?


----------



## Hl86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentbb007*
> 
> Anyone else experienced random computer lockup freezes with this monitor? I will be in Windows @ 144 Hz and can tell when it's going to lockup because the mouse will sort of crawl slowly then computer freezes. I'm running 3 monitors with GTX Titan on Windows 7 64 bit, driver version 340.52.


Try the 337.88 drivers


----------



## MattBee

I ended up getting 2 stuck pixels on mine, one at top, a white one. And a green one on the far right.

I might jsut deal with it as its so so hard to see but still pisses me off


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkhsh*
> 
> The ColorMunki is super easy to use and pretty affordable as far as calibration tools go. I'm no pro, but it does seem to do a great job of calibration. The profile it made wasn't very far off from the default settings, minus brightness which it took down significantly.
> 
> It's really, really easy to use. This is the first time I've used one so I didn't know that it actually takes over control of your monitor's OSD settings and modifies them for you. So you literally plug it in and run the software, not much else to do.


Alright, seems easy so I think I may go for one








But I dont really care about making an ICC profile as most games overides them anyway, what im after is to make changes hardware wise, change the RGB values manually so to speak.
It works that way to I hope ?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## davidpitt03

*EDIT: Grrrrr, reply didn't work. This is in reply to cpt.jeff a few posts earlier!

I posted something about this over on the pcdiy.asus.com board.... so ill just do a straight copy+paste

Seems like Windows 8 has more of a influence over games and stuttering than previous version ever did.....Hopefully over time we can overcome these issues, maybe windows 9?! lol

"_Guys I don't think there's any problem with GSync and SLI, even at low 30-60FPS.

Dany do you run windows 8 by any chance?

I think it's the way Windows 8 handles mouse input that's the problem. most the of the time running the Microsoft FixIT tool and having polling rate set to a 1000hz for the mouse does the trick and SLI+GSync is butter smooth at lower than 60FPS.

Some games though still have an issue but there is a good test you can do.

For instance Crysys 3 is a good example, even with the mouse fixes it still stutters below 60FPS but try using just the keyboard to move around or playing with a 360 controller. The whole game is butter smooth no matter what FPS it is! Go back to using the mouse and it stutters again

This proves SLI+GSync do work together and it's actually windows causing the issue_"

"_Ah I found enabling mouse smoothing in Crysis 3 fixes the stutter while using a mouse when the FPS is between 30-60FPS but it does introduce lag







_


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to pick up one of these monitors when I get home off deployment in about 4 weeks. I cannot wait to try it out


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novak*
> 
> 144hz only works on a single panel setup, as soon as i add my 2nd panel the Swift will only run at 120hz... will this be fixed with a software update do people think? hope so.


I don't think that's true. I have a dual monitor set up (Swift & PB278Q) and have the Swift set to 144hz.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to pick up one of these monitors when I get home off deployment in about 4 weeks. I cannot wait to try it out


thanks for your service and yup you deserve one!


----------



## WompaStompa11

Has anyone tried StarCraft II? It seems very stuttery in most situations (I unplugged my extra monitors and restarted my PC to weed out potential problems). In game settings are maxed, with AA, v-sync always off, fullscreen always on. It stutters when:

1) SLI on, g-sync on, 144 Hz / 120 Hz / 60 Hz

2) SLI on, g-sync off, 144 Hz (stutters much more than #1)

3) SLI off, g-sync on, 144 Hz (stutter seems about the same as #1)

This is all in comparison to Dota 2 with SLI / g-sync / 144 Hz, which is smooth except for a microstutter or two about every eight seconds.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidpitt03*
> 
> *EDIT: Grrrrr, reply didn't work. This is in reply to cpt.jeff a few posts earlier!
> 
> I posted something about this over on the pcdiy.asus.com board.... so ill just do a straight copy+paste
> 
> Seems like Windows 8 has more of a influence over games and stuttering than previous version ever did.....Hopefully over time we can overcome these issues, maybe windows 9?! lol
> 
> "_Guys I don't think there's any problem with GSync and SLI, even at low 30-60FPS.
> 
> Dany do you run windows 8 by any chance?
> 
> I think it's the way Windows 8 handles mouse input that's the problem. most the of the time running the Microsoft FixIT tool and having polling rate set to a 1000hz for the mouse does the trick and SLI+GSync is butter smooth at lower than 60FPS.
> 
> Some games though still have an issue but there is a good test you can do.
> 
> For instance Crysys 3 is a good example, even with the mouse fixes it still stutters below 60FPS but try using just the keyboard to move around or playing with a 360 controller. The whole game is butter smooth no matter what FPS it is! Go back to using the mouse and it stutters again
> 
> This proves SLI+GSync do work together and it's actually windows causing the issue_"
> 
> "_Ah I found enabling mouse smoothing in Crysis 3 fixes the stutter while using a mouse when the FPS is between 30-60FPS but it does introduce lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Im only running a single card. But it sounds like its accurate of the problem.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Mouse polling rate perhaps?


1000hz


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I use a dual arm monitor mount on my desk, not sure if I want to mount the Rog Swift directly to it next to my PB278Q or use their respective stands for each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Decided to get rid of the stand. Much better,


i use a dual stand mount for both the pg278q and pb278q and it is wonderful, much cleaner


----------



## jtw473

just got my last one in, out of three 2 are perfect and one has one dead pixel. now nvida just needs to release those gsync surround drivers!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> just got my last one in, out of three 2 are perfect and one has one dead pixel. now nvida just needs to release those gsync surround drivers!


Nice

What desk is that btw?


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Nice
> 
> What desk is that btw?


Its an Anthro fit console.


----------



## kregstrong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Its an Anthro fit console.


haha i went looking it up thinking, man thats a cool desk i might get.... oh my god, nevermind lol, didnt realize they were that much


----------



## Barefooter

I really like the desk too. Nice how the monitors are up off the desk space.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> just got my last one in, out of three 2 are perfect and one has one dead pixel. now nvida just needs to release those gsync surround drivers!


nice! but dang someone beat me to it! i'm waiting on multi dp input cards though


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> just got my last one in, out of three 2 are perfect and one has one dead pixel. now nvida just needs to release those gsync surround drivers!


this man is not playing around, even has the Sennheiser HD800 $1500 headphones









here is the table for those interested http://www.anthro.com/products/fit-console#.VA-9t_kxcas


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> just got my last one in, out of three 2 are perfect and one has one dead pixel. now nvida just needs to release those gsync surround drivers!


Someone has some serious disposable income! Those headphones alone!


----------



## Baasha

Finally, they *were* in stock!











4K Surround vs RoG Swift Surround?


----------



## Egzi

Someone noticed that sometimes GSync wont work`?`Getting a "out of range" message when I am starting a game. Screen goes black with only that message on. While othertimes the Gsync red light, wont light on ingame. Strange stuff.


----------



## Novak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Novak*
> 
> 144hz only works on a single panel setup, as soon as i add my 2nd panel the Swift will only run at 120hz... will this be fixed with a software update do people think? hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's true. I have a dual monitor set up (Swift & PB278Q) and have the Swift set to 144hz.
Click to expand...

yeah i got 144hz working with the Swift while a 2nd monitor connected, just a little stuffing around each time lol


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Out of range message -> just reconnect DP cable. easy


----------



## davidpitt03

Does anyone know of a way to prioritize Display Port over HDMI on boot up?

I have a dual montior setup, Swift on DP and a second HDMI monitor. Problem is the second monitor is in portrait mode which is fine while in windows but on startup and in the BIOS it displays the wrong way up! Very frustrating as either I have to tilt my head and use the mouse sidways or rotate the monitor around again


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidpitt03*
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to prioritize Display Port over HDMI on boot up?
> 
> I have a dual montior setup, Swift on DP and a second HDMI monitor. Problem is the second monitor is in portrait mode which is fine while in windows but on startup and in the BIOS it displays the wrong way up! Very frustrating as either I have to tilt my head and use the mouse sidways or rotate the monitor around again


Same thing happen to me, but with DVI








Could not figure out yet how to change that (if possible at all)


----------



## greenblankut

Are you going to take your monitor with 1 dead pixel back, i have 2 on mine out of site, but might take back


----------



## greenblankut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Its an Anthro fit console.


Are you going to take your monitor with 1 dead pixel back, i have 2 on mine out of site, but might take back


----------



## greenblankut

Should I get a replacement on my swift tommorow, it has 2 dead pixels, 1 at top and side. To be honest but I cant see them ever.
But its the pricepol


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally, they *were* in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Surround vs RoG Swift Surround?


swift surround > every day because of gsync and 144hz....

come on nvidia release those multi dp input 980 ti's you whores and asus feel free to over stock the swift and put them on sale! thanks because i need two more too


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> swift surround > every day because of gsync and 144hz....
> 
> come on nvidia release those multi dp input 980 ti's you whores and asus feel free to over stock the swift and put them on sale! thanks because i need two more too


This is what you need in 144hz g-sync http://www.cnet.com/news/lg-flaunts-curved-219-monitor/


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenblankut*
> 
> Are you going to take your monitor with 1 dead pixel back, i have 2 on mine out of site, but might take back


No, im keeping it, you really have to look for it to see it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> This is what you need in 144hz g-sync http://www.cnet.com/news/lg-flaunts-curved-219-monitor/


won't happen anytime soon unfortuantely


----------



## Baasha

Any idea when the Surround G-Sync drivers will be released?


----------



## Mand12

No idea.

I'm expecting news on it next week during Nvidia's big hullaballoo. If, as expected, they have multi-DP-out cards available in the new set, that'd make for a good time to introduce the surround driver.


----------



## Burke888

My monitor has a stuck bright red pixel that is visible on a black screen, such as the start up screen.
I purchased it from NewEgg and want to replace the monitor. Looks like it is still out of stock on NewEgg but they only have a 30 day replacement policy.

Does anyone have any idea how to best go about obtaining a replacement?
Thanks!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to best go about obtaining a replacement?
> Thanks!


call them


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Any idea when the Surround G-Sync drivers will be released?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> No idea.
> 
> I'm expecting news on it next week during Nvidia's big hullaballoo. If, as expected, they have multi-DP-out cards available in the new set, that'd make for a good time to introduce the surround driver.


This may be of interest.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-G-Sync-Surround-Impressions-Using-3-ASUS-ROG-Swift-Displays
Quote:


> Official support for G-Sync Surround will be coming soon in an upcoming driver release so if you happen to have three of the ROG Swift displays on your desk now, curious why the feature won't enable, you don't have long to wait.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> This may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-G-Sync-Surround-Impressions-Using-3-ASUS-ROG-Swift-Displays


Well that's good news if true.

It is kind of pathetic to have 3 of these monitors and not be able to use them as intended.









Well, I suppose I'd have to settle w/ 4K Surround in the meantime.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Sadly, I have the cloud on my screen similar to a number of folks in this thread. Mine is almost rectangular and extends almost the entire width of the screen. I am curious if anyone with similar problems plans to return the monitor? Are you willing to live with this defect on an $800 monitor?

In addition, I still fail to see any significant benefit of ULMB. Motion blur with ULMB vs 120Hz or 144Hz (no Gsync) is pretty much indistinguishable in games like Metro LL and FarCry 3. Is anyone having a similar experience or could my monitor be defective?


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Sadly, I have the cloud on my screen similar to a number of folks in this thread. Mine is almost rectangular and extends almost the entire width of the screen. I am curious if anyone with similar problems plans to return the monitor? Are you willing to live with this defect on an $800 monitor?
> 
> In addition, I still fail to see any significant benefit of ULMB. Motion blur with ULMB vs 120Hz or 144Hz (no Gsync) is pretty much indistinguishable in games like Metro LL and FarCry 3. Is anyone having a similar experience or could my monitor be defective?


Had a huge cloud on the right half of the panel, with about an inch and a half of light bleed going from top to bottom on the left side. Received it on 9/2, had UPS sent it back to Amazon on Monday. Not even remotely worth putting up with this (and other issues) for the price.


----------



## Shogon

Fry's got some more in stock if anyone was wondering, haven't checked within the past few hours just this morning. Called them up at Fremont and picked it up, happy to say this one is Pixel Perfect, and I think has less clouding as well vs the 1st one I bought a few weeks ago.

Expect a possible discount on a Swift at the Fremont Fry's sometime soon, I'll post in here the day of or day before I go return it. When I imagine Fry's putting a reduced sticker price on this I imagine it won't be that reduced though. Has 1 stuck pixel on black but other then that I had to argue with myself to consider replacing it with a "perfect" one.


----------



## Thoth420

RMA'd mine to Newegg. Not a penny lost not even on shipping either way








Moderator please remove me from the list. Maybe I will be back with V2 or 3.
Enjoy guys just way more monitor than I could handle.


----------



## Egzi

What have you guys calibrated on the monitor?

I have put the monitor on the User Mode for color temp.

Also changed the digital vibrance to 75% in the nvidia driver and intend to keep it there to get some more vibrant colors.

What have you changed?

Do you miss the "touch of color" options like other monitors have?


----------



## Baasha

what are some good tests to check for bad pixels etc? Just set these babies up!


----------



## saer

also looking for some color profiles to try out, let me know guys !


----------



## xaanix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> also looking for some color profiles to try out, let me know guys !


i used this which fits the need well: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> what are some good tests to check for bad pixels etc? Just set these babies up!


http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## wholeeo

Why are there two threads for this monitor. Wish the one get locked or merged...


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Why are there two threads for this monitor. Wish the one get locked or merged...


Because this one is for people that currently own the monitor hence the title and the other is for general discussion. EVGA forum mods tried that for this monitor's threads due to a rabble-rouser complaining about the same thing and there was significant backlash from the community so evga employees intervened and corrected the situation.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Because this one is for people that currently own the monitor hence the title.


lol


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Because this one is for people that currently own the monitor hence the title and the other is for general discussion. EVGA forum mods tried that for this monitor's threads due to a rabble-rouser complaining about the same thing and there was significant backlash from the community so evga employees intervened and corrected the situation.


Man, you're pretty smart!


----------



## ESRCJ

Hey guys, I just picked up my monitor from Fry's yesterday and I have a lot of comments to make, as well as a few questions.

First off, I love the monitor itself. The color is not quite as good as my PB278Q, but everything else is superior. My biggest issues are currently with G-sync. Here is a list of the issues I've encountered:

- Battlefield 4 will crash while loading if I have an overclocking utility active (most likely due to Rivatuner) regardless of having G-sync on or off. This only happens with the PG278Q and not any of my other monitors. The game runs fine without an overclocking utility active, but I refuse to play that way, given that I can't increase my performance and I can't use my fan profile (which keeps my cards at 72C max).

- 3D Mark 2013 runs horribly, as it will not pass 60FPS with this monitor. G-sync on or off makes no difference here.

- When G-sync is active performance is crippled in various games for me. Specifically, Grid 2 typically runs well-over 144 FPS, but with G-sync active, it's between 100 and 143. Why can't it stay at a constant 144 if I have the horsepower and G-sync? This isn't nearly as bad as AC IV Black Flag, which drops in the low 50s even in the low-demanding Abstergo scenes. AC IV Black Flag is capped at 62 FPS as it is, so G-sync might as well be turned off for this (since the refresh rate can just be set to anything above 62). Batman AO suffers a similar problem as Grid 2. G-sync effective downclocks my cards to keep the FPS below 144, but when a quick highly-demanding scene appears, it all goes to ****.

Does anyone know a fix for my Battlefield 4 and 3D Mark issues


----------



## MattBee

I got my new monitor replacement and i am very happy, only a little noticeable bleeding at bottom on a black screen
No dead/stuck pixels.
I have a 780ti and I cant bealive how amazing g sync actually is.


----------



## Mand12

So getting ready to pull the trigger on the purchase, but it's out of stock everywhere









What have people had luck with in finding places with it in stock? I'm not in a part of the country with Fry's, and they seem to be the only ones who have it.

Which places should I be F5ing?


----------



## Descadent

run the page monitor addon in chrome for amazon and newegg. newegg had stock earlier this week for a while


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So getting ready to pull the trigger on the purchase, but it's out of stock everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have people had luck with in finding places with it in stock? I'm not in a part of the country with Fry's, and they seem to be the only ones who have it.
> 
> Which places should I be F5ing?


I had got lucky with my local Micro Center. If you have one near you you may want to give that a shot.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor


----------



## Mand12

Unfortunately the nearest microcenter is about an hour and a half away. I did check though, out of stock on all even remotely nearby.

Newegg has it on backorder...even though they say they won't backorder things. It lets me go all the way up through the order process until the final "submit" button, and that page says in stock even though the original product page says out of stock.

If I place a backorder, will it actually ship out once they get stock? Seems really shady...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Unfortunately the nearest microcenter is about an hour and a half away. I did check though, out of stock on all even remotely nearby.
> 
> Newegg has it on backorder...even though they say they won't backorder things. It lets me go all the way up through the order process until the final "submit" button, and that page says in stock even though the original product page says out of stock.
> 
> If I place a backorder, will it actually ship out once they get stock? Seems really shady...


of course it will ship when they get it lol.... people who back ordered through newegg two weeks ago today have already received their's


----------



## Mand12

Hm, maybe that's the best option then. If they did get stock this week that might mean they get weekly shipments.


----------



## Pikaru

@MattBeeWhere did you get your replacement from?


----------



## Baasha

The 340.52 drivers are not stable for me - not with 4K Surround or RoG Swift Surround. Single monitor works okay though.

Anyone else having issues with this driver in Surround?


----------



## Descadent

no issues with it and the swift and 2 crossovers in surround


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

For those still looking to buy, a number of Fry's has stock today. Look it up on their website. I'm picking mine up later today in Southern California! Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## DRen72

Anyone familiar with "Outlast"?
Played a little of it on my previous monitor and the dark areas were always gray colored.

With the Swift I'm playing at 50 contrast and 0 brightness. 0 brightness with this games gamma setting at 2 provides a very nice darkness experience. The darkness is still a little gray but much better than my older monitor.

Just some observations for those that enjoy games set in or near dark.


----------



## Fishballs

Is there any monitor that even compares in the speed it takes to turn off and on this monitor? Its just insanely fast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> For those still looking to buy, a number of Fry's has stock today. Look it up on their website. I'm picking mine up later today in Southern California! Woohoo! Can't wait!


Pretty sure you're already aware but this is the owner's club, that post may have more importance in the discussion thread. Most people here already own it. But of course, thanks for the info as always appreciated! After you get yours fill out our form and join the club, we'd love to hear how your day 1 experience goes!


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Thanks Fishballs, yes I posted the Fry's comment in the other thread too, just wanted to cover both bases.

I will certainly fill out the form and post here once my day 1 experience is complete. I may not be able to set this up until tomorrow, but at least I'll have it in hand today!


----------



## MetaRunner

Sorry, moved post to PG278Q discussion thread.


----------



## MaN227

just completed the app, please add me.









no pixel issues noticed after looking at the different color blocks on full screen.
















no clue about any other issues, have not had time to do much but bet it hooked up and post up the owners app.

as a note I bought from Tiger Direct , think it was aug27th I order. it was shipped with no extra box as some have noted just the asus box. it took just 2 days to get to me.

now I guess I need read up on how to get this monitor to run at 144hz , nvid control panel only goes up to 120hz .....


----------



## Burke888

Just got off the phone with NewEgg. I am sending mine back for a possible replacement. I had a stuck red pixel visible on a black background. No dead pixels, just that one stuck one.
The gentleman on the phone said he doesn't know if any will be in stock soon so I may just get a refund instead.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> ....now I guess I need read up on how to get this monitor to run at 144hz , nvid control panel only goes up to 120hz .....


I "suspect" if you install the monitors inf file from the Asus support site this will resolve.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I "suspect" if you install the monitors inf file from the Asus support site this will resolve.


i have done this via the device manager>monitor. it now shows in DM correctly . but .... still can't seem to get/find 144hz setting














, on monitor menu it will show 60 and 120 only , and that is if I set rez in nvid cp to 60hz. if I set in nv cp to 120hz, moni menu will only show 120 as an option. in neither place do I find 144.

do I perhaps have to create a "custom rez" in nvid cp?









edit: for anyone else wondering about how to get 144hz refresh rate, i'm not sure if this is what you are suppose to do, but its what I did. chose in nvid cp under [change resolution] [customize] left everything in next window as it was and only changed the refresh rate to 144.

now the monitor quick button shows 60, 120 and 144hz. also in nvid cp.


----------



## MattBee

My good friend ended up buying the swift too and his bezel looks differnt. In fact the colours even look alot different.

Is it possible one of the is a cheap nock off? would have to be impossible wouldnt it


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> My good friend ended up buying the swift too and his bezel looks differnt. In fact the colours even look alot different.
> 
> Is it possible one of the is a cheap nock off? would have to be impossible wouldnt it


Inside bezel is black and outside (back panel) is grey


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Can you post pics when you get the chance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> My good friend ended up buying the swift too and his bezel looks differnt. In fact the colours even look alot different.
> 
> Is it possible one of the is a cheap nock off? would have to be impossible wouldnt it


----------



## MattBee

Of course,


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I have a few issues with mine if someone could help me out

1. I have cleaned the monitor several times. I notice streaking on the matte screen. It's not really noticeable while messing about but I usually take a flashlight and shine it from an angle at the monitor and look around the screen to see if I got all the streaks out. Can someone try this for me and see if theirs has it as well?

2. The bezel has some shiny spots here and there where it appears the finish on the outside thin bezel wasn't fully finished. Almost like they didn't finish the very inside of the bezel where the screen sits inside of it.

3. I don't notice bad backlight bleed except for the bottom. It's about a quarter inch from the bottom of the screen and runs around 3/4 of the length of the monitor. It's very distracting when its on a dark scene as it lends a heavy blue color to blacks. This would be backlight bleed correct?

4. Top left part of my monitor seems to hang out of the bezel more than the others. It's not too noticeable unless your looking at it but I can press it in lightly and it almost sounds like the panel is flexing.

Other than that, I do enjoy the monitor but like most others here, for $800, I want it to be as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

On my ROG Swift that I got earlier today, there is a wavy pattern rising up the screen when I'm in the menu in BF4. It's especially noticeable if you watch the white tank icon in the upper right corner in the YouTube video I made of it (below). I only see it when in the deploy screen or at the end of a round as the score is totaling. I never see it when I'm actually running around the map, or at the Windows desktop.

I never noticed this pattern before. Does anyone else see this pattern in BF4?

At first I thought it was a monitor problem, but then when I looked at old video of my gameplay before I tried the new monitor, it was there too!

Could it be that I never noticed it before getting my ROG Swift?! Wow. I've got over 700 hrs in this game and it wasn't until the sweet smoothness and detail of the ROG Swift with G-sync that I even noticed this. 






I will register as a user tomorrow and take a photo and give more updates regarding my day 1 experience.


----------



## MattBee

IMAG0091.jpg 1772k .jpg file


IMAG0090.jpg 1280k .jpg file


See how both side of my monitor are a bit deffert to each other. there is a large gap on the right side on the very outside of the bezzle to the part with the button pictures.

well on my friends monitos there is no gap at all stuck to the bezzle on both side


----------



## Descadent

embed your pics. don't put them as attachments


----------



## Topsu

I got one bright pixel in my screen, but it is almost impossible to see so I cba to deal with that. :E

Also I hope nvidia makes gsync compatible with windowed mode, I almost never use other modes than bordrerless fullscreen or windowed and gsync is pretty awesome in WoW where my fps does not always stay at +144.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> I got one bright pixel in my screen, but it is almost impossible to see so I cba to deal with that. :E
> 
> Also I hope nvidia makes gsync compatible with windowed mode, I almost never use other modes than bordrerless fullscreen or windowed and gsync is pretty awesome in WoW where my fps does not always stay at +144.


Just sent mine back to NewEgg for that very same issue; Bright Pixel.
Kind of wishing I didn't do that right now, I'm having trouble finding a replacement.


----------



## Baasha

Would it be possible to denote those who have the RoG Swift in Surround (ie. 3x RoG Swift monitors)?

I think there are only two at the moment!


----------



## optimisticmonke

Just got my pg278q from Fry's 

Hooked it up, setup gsync, loaded up Dark Souls 2 and...... crash - caused reboot :-(

After reboot, tried TF2 and works great !

Tried Dark Souls 2 and .... hard crash reboot....

Any ideas?

DS2 is by far my favorite game and I have seen posts of others playing with gsync...

Thanks in advance for any tips/advice


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Standard steps.. completely reinstall drivers, reseat cables etc.


----------



## DRen72

The monitor cannot cause crashes. Video card drivers or the extra load on it from the higher resolutions would be a plausible cause.


----------



## optimisticmonke

(I have the pg278q running off a Asus Matrix gtx 780 ti)

Everything was working out of the box except Dark Souls 2....
which would literally cause a reboot upon launch.

If I disabled gsync, it would work, so it was clearly an issue with the gsync driver working with DS2.....

I tried resetting the graphic settings back to defaults but still same problem.

Anyway, I finally got it to work using a tool called GeDoSaTo http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582


This is a rendering utility by a guy who mad the DS1 dsfix mod.

Anyway, thought I would post the fix here if anyone else has issues.....no back to some gsync gaming


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimisticmonke*
> 
> (I have the pg278q running off a Asus Matrix gtx 780 ti)
> 
> Everything was working out of the box except Dark Souls 2....
> which would literally cause a reboot upon launch.
> 
> If I disabled gsync, it would work, so it was clearly an issue with the gsync driver working with DS2.....
> 
> I tried resetting the graphic settings back to defaults but still same problem.
> 
> Anyway, I finally got it to work using a tool called GeDoSaTo http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?page_id=582
> 
> 
> This is a rendering utility by a guy who mad the DS1 dsfix mod.
> 
> Anyway, thought I would post the fix here if anyone else has issues.....no back to some gsync gaming


Yeh I guess modding it would help. I also got a mod installed and it workes fine, although I notices a 2sec extra delay starting the game up with the Monitor. Maybe cuzz of gsync.

Have not tried to run in modfree though.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

I have filled out the form as requested, and here is my day 1 experience in bullet form. Keep in mind that I am coming from using 60Hz 1080p IPS and TN monitors for many years, and before those, a 60Hz 1920 x 1200 IPS monitor for many years. My system has an i7 4820 Ivy Bridge E CPU, with 16 GB of RAM and I use a single EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC video card.


After plugging everything in and then turning on my system, everything seemed to work perfectly out of the box.
I checked the nVidia driver and Gsync was already enabled and was selected in the 3D settings of the driver.
I checked my windows resolution and refresh rate - it was set to 2560x1440 but only 60Hz. I saw a number of options in the list for that resolution including 85, 100, 120, 144. I changed it to 120 then 144, all worked fine.
I looked through the monitor's OSD and everything looked normal. Saw that G-sync was already selected (not ULMB), so I left it as-is.
Ran some pixel tests and found no dead or stuck pixels. No scratches or anything on screen. Monitor and stand physically felt very stable and durable.
I wanted to see what this high refresh rate thing is all about in it's basic form, so I dragged an open window across my Windows desktop a few times at 60Hz, 120Hz, and 144Hz. I could instantly see the difference. It was cool!
I have this monitor sitting right next to my 60 Hz 1080p IPS panel so I also compared the colors and brightness etc. I am very impressed at how good the colors look and at how crisp the picture is. I lowered the brightness a little and the two look very similar to me. The only major difference I see is in viewing angles, but for a TN panel, the viewing angles are very good. Much better than my older Asus TN 24 inch panels I have on another system.
Then I entered a round of BF4 to see how it would look. When I first ran the game it was still set to 1920 x 1080 at 60Hz, so I changed the in game video settings to 2560x1440 at 144Hz. I also normally cap my in-game fps at 120, so I turned off any fps cap since the monitor is capable of 144.
It's difficult to describe what it felt like when playing with these settings for the first time. It almost felt like a new game. I play this game almost every night for at least a couple of hours so I know how it "feels" and what it looks like to me. It felt like a new game! Picture was crisper, zero tearing, smoother visuals as I turn around and look around quickly, very little blur. At first, I thought I was moving more slowly than normal when i run, but I think that was because i could see more on the screen due to the higher resolution - maybe I need to fiddle with my FOV in-game. I quickly got used to it though. I was just really impressed with how smooth and "clean" it felt. Really awesome. Racing around on a dirt bike in the game is no longer a tragic jerky experience - I can actually see better when going around turns a full speed etc.

I have an EGVA GTX 780 Ti SC card and used to get 120 fps in this game all the time when playing at 1080p (remember I used to cap my fps at 120). Now, due to the higher resolution, I noticed I am getting between about 80 and 125 fps most of the time. Not bad at all, and it still feels smooth and great, probably because of the Gsync. I have not changed my in-game graphics settings, so these new fps numbers are at the same graphics settings as before.
The only downside I noticed while in BF4 was that there were some visual artifacts in certain places and at certain times. I never had this happen before. For example, I would see weird shapes in the sky, or a texture flashing a little here or there. It was not often, and not always in the same place. I dont' think this is related to the monitor, but not sure yet. I will do more testing, but suspect this may be from my video card having to work harder to play at 1440p instead of 1080p.
Next, I wanted to see what this ULMB was all about, so I went to the blurbusters site and tried the UFO test and the others there. At 120 and 144 Hz, I could see a big difference - it was much better. Then I enabled the ULMB on the monitor and the difference was HUGE! I could not believe how there was no blur at all! Unfortunately, the rest of my desktop did not look so good in ULMB mode, even after trying to change the brightness and colors, etc. text looked faded and washed out. I was hoping that BF4 would not look better in this mode.
So, as a test, I turned off Gsync and tried BF4 again, using ULMB. BF4 did not look as good as when using Gsync. I didn't really notice any difference with motion blur but I did see tearing again and it didn't quite feel as smooth. Gladly, I turned Gsync back on and stuck with that for BF4. Looks great.
That's pretty much it. Overall, I'm very impressed with the monitor and what it is doing for BF4. The only thing on my to-do list is to test the screen artifacting a little more. If I start seeing it again during play sessions, I might start capping my in-game fps at 85 or 100 and match the monitor refresh to that. Or, I might turn down some graphics settings to see if that eliminates the artifacting. I'm assuming the video card is just over-working. Worst case, I might try RMAing my video card for another one, but I'll do that as a last resort.

In closing, I'm really pleased with the monitor and am looking forward to continuing my play-time with it and will wonder how I went so long without a high refresh rate monitor and gsync, all at 2560 x 1440! 

Here is a picture.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I have filled out the form as requested, and here is my day 1 experience in bullet form. Keep in mind that I am coming from using 60Hz 1080p IPS and TN monitors for many years, and before those, a 60Hz 1920 x 1200 IPS monitor for many years. My system has an i7 4820 Ivy Bridge E CPU, with 16 GB of RAM and I use a single EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC video card.
> 
> 
> After plugging everything in and then turning on my system, everything seemed to work perfectly out of the box.
> I checked the nVidia driver and Gsync was already enabled and was selected in the 3D settings of the driver.
> I checked my windows resolution and refresh rate - it was set to 2560x1440 but only 60Hz. I saw a number of options in the list for that resolution including 85, 100, 120, 144. I changed it to 120 then 144, all worked fine.
> I looked through the monitor's OSD and everything looked normal. Saw that G-sync was already selected (not ULMB), so I left it as-is.
> Ran some pixel tests and found no dead or stuck pixels. No scratches or anything on screen. Monitor and stand physically felt very stable and durable.
> I wanted to see what this high refresh rate thing is all about in it's basic form, so I dragged an open window across my Windows desktop a few times at 60Hz, 120Hz, and 144Hz. I could instantly see the difference. It was cool!
> I have this monitor sitting right next to my 60 Hz 1080p IPS panel so I also compared the colors and brightness etc. I am very impressed at how good the colors look and at how crisp the picture is. I lowered the brightness a little and the two look very similar to me. The only major difference I see is in viewing angles, but for a TN panel, the viewing angles are very good. Much better than my older Asus TN 24 inch panels I have on another system.
> Then I entered a round of BF4 to see how it would look. When I first ran the game it was still set to 1920 x 1080 at 60Hz, so I changed the in game video settings to 2560x1440 at 144Hz. I also normally cap my in-game fps at 120, so I turned off any fps cap since the monitor is capable of 144.
> It's difficult to describe what it felt like when playing with these settings for the first time. It almost felt like a new game. I play this game almost every night for at least a couple of hours so I know how it "feels" and what it looks like to me. It felt like a new game! Picture was crisper, zero tearing, smoother visuals as I turn around and look around quickly, very little blur. At first, I thought I was moving more slowly than normal when i run, but I think that was because i could see more on the screen due to the higher resolution - maybe I need to fiddle with my FOV in-game. I quickly got used to it though. I was just really impressed with how smooth and "clean" it felt. Really awesome. Racing around on a dirt bike in the game is no longer a tragic jerky experience - I can actually see better when going around turns a full speed etc.
> 
> I have an EGVA GTX 780 Ti SC card and used to get 120 fps in this game all the time when playing at 1080p (remember I used to cap my fps at 120). Now, due to the higher resolution, I noticed I am getting between about 80 and 125 fps most of the time. Not bad at all, and it still feels smooth and great, probably because of the Gsync. I have not changed my in-game graphics settings, so these new fps numbers are at the same graphics settings as before.
> The only downside I noticed while in BF4 was that there were some visual artifacts in certain places and at certain times. I never had this happen before. For example, I would see weird shapes in the sky, or a texture flashing a little here or there. It was not often, and not always in the same place. I dont' think this is related to the monitor, but not sure yet. I will do more testing, but suspect this may be from my video card having to work harder to play at 1440p instead of 1080p.
> Next, I wanted to see what this ULMB was all about, so I went to the blurbusters site and tried the UFO test and the others there. At 120 and 144 Hz, I could see a big difference - it was much better. Then I enabled the ULMB on the monitor and the difference was HUGE! I could not believe how there was no blur at all! Unfortunately, the rest of my desktop did not look so good in ULMB mode, even after trying to change the brightness and colors, etc. text looked faded and washed out. I was hoping that BF4 would not look better in this mode.
> So, as a test, I turned off Gsync and tried BF4 again, using ULMB. BF4 did not look as good as when using Gsync. I didn't really notice any difference with motion blur but I did see tearing again and it didn't quite feel as smooth. Gladly, I turned Gsync back on and stuck with that for BF4. Looks great.
> That's pretty much it. Overall, I'm very impressed with the monitor and what it is doing for BF4. The only thing on my to-do list is to test the screen artifacting a little more. If I start seeing it again during play sessions, I might start capping my in-game fps at 85 or 100 and match the monitor refresh to that. Or, I might turn down some graphics settings to see if that eliminates the artifacting. I'm assuming the video card is just over-working. Worst case, I might try RMAing my video card for another one, but I'll do that as a last resort.
> 
> In closing, I'm really pleased with the monitor and am looking forward to continuing my play-time with it and will wonder how I went so long without a high refresh rate monitor and gsync, all at 2560 x 1440!
> 
> Here is a picture.


Hey there and Welcome to the club!

Thanks for that excellent overview.
Glad you like the bump from 60Hz to 144Hz.







It's something isn't it?









Just two little things that might help you:

- For the artifacts. It might be your GPU but... It might also be that you're noticing pixel inversion artifacts.
see: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thin-color-bars&ppf=5

- For ULMB. The reason why it was not a good experience on BF4 compared to the tesufo is that: ULMB only shines when framerate and refresh rate are perfectly synchronized. You need [email protected] V-sync ON with ZERO framerate drop,
Any stutter or tearing is much more apparent in ULMB mode due to to the increased motion clarity..
And if a frame spans over several refreshes, you will get multiple image artifact. You can notice that easily on this test http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
The second UFO will look like it has a ghost following it.
Or in this one http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-text
where the text scrolling on the right will look like it's doubled.


----------



## MattBee

I have a question,

I read that g-syncs sweet spot is 40-60 frames a sec. If I have a 144hz screen does that mean my gsync sweet spot is 40 to 144 frames a sec.
What happens if I go over the 60 frame sweet spot? dosnt feel smooth anymore :?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> I read that g-syncs sweet spot is 40-60 frames a sec. If I have a 144hz screen does that mean my gsync sweet spot is 40 to 144 frames a sec.
> What happens if I go over the 60 frame sweet spot? dosnt feel smooth anymore :?


Hello MattBee.

G-sync works from 30fps to 144fps.
The closer to 144, the smoother the motion and the lower the motion blur.
The closer to 30, the more it's choppy and blurry.

The so called "40-60 sweet spot" is a PR move from NVIDIA, Since it's the framerate most of the potential G-Sync clients are usually getting in modern games.
It makes senses to market G-sync has being most effective in that range.

The reality is that the sweet spot is more like 35-135fps.
But sub 60fps feels pretty bad whether or not you are using G-sync. There is nothing that can fix the inherent flaws of low frame rates.

If you can keep your framerate in the 70-100 range though, it's more than smooth enough for casual gaming.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I have filled out the form as requested, and here is my day 1 experience in bullet form. Keep in mind that I am coming from using 60Hz 1080p IPS and TN monitors for many years, and before those, a 60Hz 1920 x 1200 IPS monitor for many years. My system has an i7 4820 Ivy Bridge E CPU, with 16 GB of RAM and I use a single EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC video card.
> 
> 
> After plugging everything in and then turning on my system, everything seemed to work perfectly out of the box.
> I checked the nVidia driver and Gsync was already enabled and was selected in the 3D settings of the driver.
> I checked my windows resolution and refresh rate - it was set to 2560x1440 but only 60Hz. I saw a number of options in the list for that resolution including 85, 100, 120, 144. I changed it to 120 then 144, all worked fine.
> I looked through the monitor's OSD and everything looked normal. Saw that G-sync was already selected (not ULMB), so I left it as-is.
> Ran some pixel tests and found no dead or stuck pixels. No scratches or anything on screen. Monitor and stand physically felt very stable and durable.
> I wanted to see what this high refresh rate thing is all about in it's basic form, so I dragged an open window across my Windows desktop a few times at 60Hz, 120Hz, and 144Hz. I could instantly see the difference. It was cool!
> I have this monitor sitting right next to my 60 Hz 1080p IPS panel so I also compared the colors and brightness etc. I am very impressed at how good the colors look and at how crisp the picture is. I lowered the brightness a little and the two look very similar to me. The only major difference I see is in viewing angles, but for a TN panel, the viewing angles are very good. Much better than my older Asus TN 24 inch panels I have on another system.
> Then I entered a round of BF4 to see how it would look. When I first ran the game it was still set to 1920 x 1080 at 60Hz, so I changed the in game video settings to 2560x1440 at 144Hz. I also normally cap my in-game fps at 120, so I turned off any fps cap since the monitor is capable of 144.
> It's difficult to describe what it felt like when playing with these settings for the first time. It almost felt like a new game. I play this game almost every night for at least a couple of hours so I know how it "feels" and what it looks like to me. It felt like a new game! Picture was crisper, zero tearing, smoother visuals as I turn around and look around quickly, very little blur. At first, I thought I was moving more slowly than normal when i run, but I think that was because i could see more on the screen due to the higher resolution - maybe I need to fiddle with my FOV in-game. I quickly got used to it though. I was just really impressed with how smooth and "clean" it felt. Really awesome. Racing around on a dirt bike in the game is no longer a tragic jerky experience - I can actually see better when going around turns a full speed etc.
> 
> I have an EGVA GTX 780 Ti SC card and used to get 120 fps in this game all the time when playing at 1080p (remember I used to cap my fps at 120). Now, due to the higher resolution, I noticed I am getting between about 80 and 125 fps most of the time. Not bad at all, and it still feels smooth and great, probably because of the Gsync. I have not changed my in-game graphics settings, so these new fps numbers are at the same graphics settings as before.
> The only downside I noticed while in BF4 was that there were some visual artifacts in certain places and at certain times. I never had this happen before. For example, I would see weird shapes in the sky, or a texture flashing a little here or there. It was not often, and not always in the same place. I dont' think this is related to the monitor, but not sure yet. I will do more testing, but suspect this may be from my video card having to work harder to play at 1440p instead of 1080p.
> Next, I wanted to see what this ULMB was all about, so I went to the blurbusters site and tried the UFO test and the others there. At 120 and 144 Hz, I could see a big difference - it was much better. Then I enabled the ULMB on the monitor and the difference was HUGE! I could not believe how there was no blur at all! Unfortunately, the rest of my desktop did not look so good in ULMB mode, even after trying to change the brightness and colors, etc. text looked faded and washed out. I was hoping that BF4 would not look better in this mode.
> So, as a test, I turned off Gsync and tried BF4 again, using ULMB. BF4 did not look as good as when using Gsync. I didn't really notice any difference with motion blur but I did see tearing again and it didn't quite feel as smooth. Gladly, I turned Gsync back on and stuck with that for BF4. Looks great.
> That's pretty much it. Overall, I'm very impressed with the monitor and what it is doing for BF4. The only thing on my to-do list is to test the screen artifacting a little more. If I start seeing it again during play sessions, I might start capping my in-game fps at 85 or 100 and match the monitor refresh to that. Or, I might turn down some graphics settings to see if that eliminates the artifacting. I'm assuming the video card is just over-working. Worst case, I might try RMAing my video card for another one, but I'll do that as a last resort.
> 
> In closing, I'm really pleased with the monitor and am looking forward to continuing my play-time with it and will wonder how I went so long without a high refresh rate monitor and gsync, all at 2560 x 1440!
> 
> Here is a picture.


Great overall, thanks for your impressions.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> - For the artifacts. It might be your GPU but... It might also be that you're noticing pixel inversion artifacts.
> see: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thin-color-bars&ppf=5


Thanks, I'll definitely watch for the pixel inversion thing. I don't think it was that, but I'm not sure. I'll probably post a short video of it next time I capture it during gameplay and post it here to see what you guys think.


----------



## vulcan78

Well I just pulled the trigger on Nvidia's 3D 2 Kit and am at the moment "acquiring" .rather unscrupulously, various movies I have yet to see including Captain America: Winter Soldier 3D etc.

Looking forward to giving both Batman: AC and Crysis 3 another go through in 3D, I hear you give up G-Sync though:

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=891

I should still be able to run Batman: AC at 60 FPS and Crysis 3 at 45 FPS in 1440p 3D.


----------



## vulcan78

Sweet, I'm getting the "Out of Range" issue where all games momentarily start then I'm treated to a black screen. Don't know what changed from yesterday to today other than a Windows Update but this is totally lame. Does this on all games.

Update:

Simply unplugging and plugging back in the monitor from the outlet seemed to resolve this issue......hopefully.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Here is a video of the "artifacting" I am seeing in BF4 now (just watch the road). I don't think it's pixel inversion Hasty. What do you think?

I'm going to try running the game with G-sync off to see if I still get this. If I don't then maybe it's G-sync related. I never got this before when I played on my old 1080p monitor.

Be sure to read the comments on the video for all the details.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Here is a video of the "artifacting" I am seeing in BF4 now (just watch the road). I don't think it's pixel inversion Hasty. What do you think?
> 
> I'm going to try running the game with G-sync off to see if I still get this. If I don't then maybe it's G-sync related. I never got this before when I played on my old 1080p monitor.
> 
> Be sure to read the comments on the video for all the details.


If you are able to see it on a video taken using the GPU then it certainly isn't pixel inversion. Let us know if you see the same thing without G-SYNC.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

I'm afraid things have gotten worse. I am still using G-sync, and I am getting more artifacts now as shown in the video below (flashing diagonal lines across the screen).






Just about 5 minutes after this, my game crashed with a DX error! I used to get those all the time before I swapped out my video card for a different one a few months ago. I don't think my current EVGA 780 Ti SC is up to snuff. Any other ideas before I start going down the path of replacing my video card? What a pain. I just have no luck with video cards lately.

This is the error I got:



Since this is a ROG Swift thread, I'll stop posting video errors here that probably have nothing to do with the monitor.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Here is a video of the "artifacting" I am seeing in BF4 now (just watch the road). I don't think it's pixel inversion Hasty. What do you think?
> 
> I'm going to try running the game with G-sync off to see if I still get this. If I don't then maybe it's G-sync related. I never got this before when I played on my old 1080p monitor.
> 
> Be sure to read the comments on the video for all the details.


for me its a driver related issue, caused by the combination of gsync + bf4

Maybe try the latest driver from nvidia and see if tha helps, i'm currently on 340.72, check guru3d forum









EDIT: try also to lower your pc overclock, mine is super stable with 4.6ghz and 2400mhz ram, but for no reason battlefield is the only game that cause me random crashes and reboots.....

I lowered my specs to 4.2ghz and 2133mhz ram, and now i have no more crashes or freeze


----------



## MattBee

In this warcraft video




What is he trying to show us?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I'm afraid things have gotten worse. I am still using G-sync, and I am getting more artifacts now as shown in the video below (flashing diagonal lines across the screen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about 5 minutes after this, my game crashed with a DX error! I used to get those all the time before I swapped out my video card for a different one a few months ago. I don't think my current EVGA 780 Ti SC is up to snuff. Any other ideas before I start going down the path of replacing my video card? What a pain. I just have no luck with video cards lately.
> 
> This is the error I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a ROG Swift thread, I'll stop posting video errors here that probably have nothing to do with the monitor.


Ok that's not the monitor. That looks like a driver issue or something.

What I would do is make sure your GPU driver is up to date then check if it does the same with g-sync turned off.

-If it doesn't then it's G-sync related.
-If it does then it's something else. And as I'm no expert in GPU's and drivers, I'll let other people comment on the possible nature of these artifacts.

Hope you can get this sorted out quickly.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

BarbacoaUSA

Looks like your 780 ti needs a little more voltage on the core. Not sure if you can get more voltage with Afterburner or Precision. If you are confident enough to flash to a different bios, head over to the 780 TI owners club and see about a bios to flash there:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club*


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> What I would do is make sure your GPU driver is up to date then check if it does the same with g-sync turned off.


Just a quick update. After the crash above, I disabled gsync, rebooted and played. No errors or artifacts.

Then after about 40 minutes, I enabled gsync again and played some more. No issues after about 40 minutes. Granted, the servers I was on had fewer people, but they were the same maps etc.

The only difference from when I had the crash was the programs I had running in the background. When it crashed, I had GPU-Z running (an old version) and Windows Task manager on my second monitor to watch temps. I wonder if that affected things.

Anyway, I will continue to play normally with gsync on and leave the other apps closed to see how things go for a while.

Thanks for all the help and tips. I will check out the 780 Ti firmware site, too, just for kicks.


----------



## optimisticmonke

Just a quick update - gtx 780 ti, gsync, and oculus runtime cause a reboot upon starting most games.

Can be fixed by uninstalling oculus runtime or disabling gsync :-(

More here
https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=13304&p=190821#p190821


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimisticmonke*
> 
> Just a quick update - gtx 780 ti, gsync, and oculus runtime cause a reboot upon starting most games.
> 
> Can be fixed by uninstalling oculus runtime or disabling gsync :-(
> 
> More here
> https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=13304&p=190821#p190821


There is a known driver conflict that people have reported with g-sync and oculus drivers.


----------



## Amperial

Sup,
well mine has no dead pixels and like no backlight bleed, though:



Lagom inversion test if you scroll down. Doesn't appear if you go full screen on it.. also it doesn't if you go below 1920x1440p. A lot of people have it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Sup,
> well mine has no dead pixels and like no backlight bleed, though:
> 
> 
> 
> Lagom inversion test if you scroll down. Doesn't appear if you go full screen on it.. also it doesn't if you go below 1920x1440p. A lot of people have it.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Its just the scale processor, it will never do it in movie or games. My 1440p dell hm does it.


----------



## afokke

mine arrived this morning and I can say right away that it doesn't play well with my AMD card. I can set it to 144Hz but horrible flickering lines appear everywhere. when I first tried it through the windows control panel, my system hung and rebooted. setting it through catalyst didn't make it crash but it still has flickering lines everywhere. 120Hz seems to be okay.

hopefully the 780 Ti I'm waiting on will work better with this.

screen also keeps flickering to black on and off.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> mine arrived this morning and I can say right away that it doesn't play well with my AMD card. I can set it to 144Hz but horrible flickering lines appear everywhere. when I first tried it through the windows control panel, my system hung and rebooted. setting it through catalyst didn't make it crash but it still has flickering lines everywhere. 120Hz seems to be okay.
> 
> hopefully the 780 Ti I'm waiting on will work better with this.
> 
> screen also keeps flickering to black on and off.


get newest rc drivers


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> get newest rc drivers


rc?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Just found a possible issue with my ROG screen.

When using the USB ports on the back of the monitor, it sometimes loses connection to the keyboard and mouse, both or one or the other.

Ducky Shine keyboard and Steel Series Sensei mouse. Plugging the USB from the screen back into the usb port on back of system occasionally resets the USB hub and powers the devices again.

Turning the monitor off then on, also sometimes resets the connection.

I would not have thought that the Ducky Shine and Sensei mouse would draw too much through the screen hub.............


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Just found a possible issue with my ROG screen.
> 
> When using the USB ports on the back of the monitor, it sometimes loses connection to the keyboard and mouse, both or one or the other.
> 
> Ducky Shine keyboard and Steel Series Sensei mouse. Plugging the USB from the screen back into the usb port on back of system occasionally resets the USB hub and powers the devices again.
> 
> Turning the monitor off then on, also sometimes resets the connection.
> 
> I would not have thought that the Ducky Shine and Sensei mouse would draw too much through the screen hub.............


Good to know. I wonder if others are using the USB hub in the screen.

I have had such bad luck with USB hubs in the past that I try not to use them anymore. I don't even have my monitor hooked us via USB. Good luck with your issue - I always assumed it was just one of those USB quirks on my systems in the past. I'm just cynical that way because I've never used a USB hub that didn't reset every now and then, causing the devices to disconnect or reset somehow. Just a pain, so I try to plug everything I can now directly into the computer USB ports (no hubs).


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quick note about the artifact issues I had. I don't think they have anything to do with g-sync, so that's good news. I am having issues with or without, so I don't think g-sync is causing any issues.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> rc?


release candidate beta drivers.


----------



## Baasha

Where are the drivers after the 340.52? I don't see them on the Nvidia site under "Beta and Older Drivers" section(?). HELP!


----------



## Egzi

Noticed some flicker when opening the steam browser and scrolling down some sites while ingame in 144hz and some less in 120hz mode. 60hz mode was fine.

Not that I use it so much, but was some flickers there, anyone els notices some flickers somewhere?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Where are the drivers after the 340.52? I don't see them on the Nvidia site under "Beta and Older Drivers" section(?). HELP!


huh?
340.52 is the latest for nvidia


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> huh?
> 340.52 is the latest for nvidia


found the 340.72 WHQL from iCafe here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392182


----------



## Descadent

yeah that's a china driver apparently


----------



## adamski07

Anyone else getting "no signal" with F1 2013? This is getting annoying. So far the only game I am having issue with is this. It would stop, then blackout and my pc restarts. :/


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Anyone else getting "no signal" with F1 2013? This is getting annoying. So far the only game I am having issue with is this. It would stop, then blackout and my pc restarts. :/


Which driver are you using?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Which driver are you using?


I'm using GeForce 340.52 Driver.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hmmm my text seems to be a bit "blurry". For example the number 1 or exclamation marks tend to have a green tinge or shadow.

Not sure if a viewing angle thing, I am sitting straight on and correct height.

I have adjusted clear type settings. Any other text or windows 8.1 settings I could look at or even in nvidia control panel???

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I'm using GeForce 340.52 Driver.


Get the 337.88.
There are issues with the newest one.

After updating to 340.52 i got no signal and whatnot in BF3 / BF4.

By the way guys:
What is your opinion bout' the anti glare film?

It's not bothering me but if you think about it at 4k you wouldn't see the pixels that much however the film is still in the way, lol.

So in that aspect/situation there is no big difference between 4k/1440p, what do you think?


----------



## Descadent

zero issues with 340.52

and anti glare film i don't even notice it anymore... took about a day for me not to see it and i have perfect vision too


----------



## Fiercy

So guys anyone has white dots on there screen? You can't see them on black or heavy colored bitmaps but on white or light gray colors they are super visible. It's like its not pixel problem but LED i think... I don't know how to fix this so I will be replacing mine.

It appeared out of no where yesterday.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> zero issues with 340.52
> 
> and anti glare film i don't even notice it anymore... took about a day for me not to see it and i have perfect vision too


Well, i did have issues with the 340.52 after installing the 337.88 it was gone.

Same here i don't really notice it / don't care bout it overall.
However getting a 4k wouldn't make it better as the anti glare film "dots" are bigger than the 4k/27' pixels, that's what i mean.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> In this warcraft video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is he trying to show us?


I believe he was trying to show the 'screen door' effect. However, that video doesn't show the effect at all. Here is a video that does show the effect (view in HD):






I'm passively tracking this 'issue' hoping for some kind of acknowledgement or remedy. I've also been mainly using 144 Hz g-sync where the effect is not actively noticeable to me (in the games I'm currently playing). Here's a discussion about it:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode./page4

Also a random observation about Pinball FX2 - 144 FPS makes nudging buggy / unreliable. 120 Hz works great. I'm guessing many games aren't well tested at 144 FPS / 144 Hz.

And playing Destiny at 30 FPS is painful after using the swift for a while.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

For those of us who have this, the GTX 980 is confirmed to have 3 DP outputs:



Credits go to *love Ning Qi * over at Chiphell.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Get the 337.88.
> There are issues with the newest one.
> 
> After updating to 340.52 i got no signal and whatnot in BF3 / BF4.
> 
> By the way guys:
> What is your opinion bout' the anti glare film?
> 
> It's not bothering me but if you think about it at 4k you wouldn't see the pixels that much however the film is still in the way, lol.
> 
> So in that aspect/situation there is no big difference between 4k/1440p, what do you think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> zero issues with 340.52
> 
> and anti glare film i don't even notice it anymore... took about a day for me not to see it and i have perfect vision too


Actually I was also having an issue with 340.52 with my entire system locking up (black screen) with my EVGA 780 Ti's on default vbios/clocks in multiple games, notably Metro: LL and Bioshock: Infinite which do average 100-110 FPS at 1440p all settings maxed. Not wanting to underclock my cards I reverted to 377.88 and the crashing went away.

The BSOD's and black-screens were indeed nvidia driver related.

Many might not be experiencing it as they might not be running a game that induces nearly 100% load constant as the two aforementioned games do while trying to maintain 120 FPS.

I still notice the matte related crystalization but have subconsciously taught my brain to look "through" it.

Adding to my experience of instability with the GPU's, this monitor has really forced me to dial back my OC across the board. Before trying the more demanding games at the higher refresh rate this monitor offers I thought I was mostly stable at 4.6GHz with 3.988V (i7 4930) and was Prime95 rock-solid stable. I actually had to dial it back to 4.5Ghz and I tried everything in the process to avoid that, including reducing memory frequency from 2133MHz to 1866. I might try the memory at 1600MHz later.

If you thought your system was stable that may change with it trying to render these more demanding games at 120 FPS.


----------



## MetaRunner

Hey all! I know this is the owners' thread (I posted this in the discussion thread as well), but just in case you are interested, it looks like they listed more in stock about 5 minutes ago at Fry's website and you can even order online and have it shipped:

http://www.frys.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> For those of us who have this, the GTX 980 is confirmed to have 3 DP outputs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits go to *love Ning Qi * over at Chiphell.




the quest for two more swifts and 980s or 980 ti's begins!


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hmmm my text seems to be a bit "blurry". For example the number 1 or exclamation marks tend to have a green tinge or shadow.
> 
> Not sure if a viewing angle thing, I am sitting straight on and correct height.
> 
> I have adjusted clear type settings. Any other text or windows 8.1 settings I could look at or even in nvidia control panel???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Yeh the text is kinda blurry compared to my old Monitor, I heard the Swift is missing some type of extra sharpness. May be the 1440p mode.


----------



## saer

Mine was perfectly clear for about a week then I started seeing lines on the screen that made the text look misaligned/blurry, I completely unplugged everything from the monitor and video card the first time it happened and it fixed the issue for about a day or so. It has since come back and I have tried everything under the sun to fix it with no luck, even tried a different video card and display port cable.

While I did enjoy my time with it when it was working correctly, there were some small other quirks that put me off. Like sometimes the refresh rate turbo button would refuse to change to anything other than 144hz, the bezel doesn't sit as flush around some parts of the edge as in other parts. I also had a stuck pixel that I had to massage out a few times. For nearly a $900 dollar monitor ($875 after tax in CA), I expect absolute perfection.

*Mine is going back* and I will not purchase another one until maybe some later revisions or until some new freesync monitors come out that do the same thing for half the price of the swift.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> *Mine is going back* and I will not purchase another one until maybe some later revisions or until some new freesync monitors come out that do the same thing for half the price of the swift.


no way it will ever be half the price for something that would have 144hz at 1440


----------



## Egzi

Have you guys tried playing games @ 1080p ? Does it look better on the RoG or the older Monitors?

Not that I will need to play with 1080p using this monitor, but I found 1080p looking better on my older Monitor. Maybe since it aint native 1080p in this one?


----------



## Descadent

right because swift isn't native 1080 so it looks like butt


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no way it will ever be half the price for something that would have 144hz at 1440


Never say never. This summer's 60hz 4K monitors have resulted in the 60hz 1440p monitors such as the U2713HM and PB278Q approaching half of their original retail price. With Tom's reporting that DP 1.3 is now complete and paving the way perhaps for 4K 120hz in 2015, anything is possible regarding the prices of today's models.


----------



## overvolted

New rog swift owner here, and have some questions for others who have experience with the display. I'm having some troubles with input lag. I bought the display under the impression that it would help me with input lag as a whole. However under about 100fps or so the mouse movement starts to feel as if VSYNC is on and is pretty unplayable (for those hyper sensitive to input lag). I also notice some microstuttering in BF4 similar to if I were running a SLI setup, yet I'm running a single 780 Ti. Curious enough the microstuttering isn't always there but it picks its moments, and sometimes it's even there at max fps. Maybe a driver issue? I'm coming off a 120hz 1080p monitor that constantly stayed at 120fps so I have a pretty high standard in terms of what I want the mouse to feel like, is it possible my expectations are too high and even with gsync 80fps is supposed to feel terrible in terms of mouse control?


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> New rog swift owner here, and have some questions for others who have experience with the display. I'm having some troubles with input lag. I bought the display under the impression that it would help me with input lag as a whole. However under about 100fps or so the mouse movement starts to feel as if VSYNC is on and is pretty unplayable (for those hyper sensitive to input lag). I also notice some microstuttering in BF4 similar to if I were running a SLI setup, yet I'm running a single 780 Ti. Curious enough the microstuttering isn't always there but it picks its moments, and sometimes it's even there at max fps. Maybe a driver issue? I'm coming off a 120hz 1080p monitor that constantly stayed at 120fps so I have a pretty high standard in terms of what I want the mouse to feel like, is it possible my expectations are too high and even with gsync 80fps is supposed to feel terrible in terms of mouse control?


Hmm, mouse control feels great at my place. I came from a 1080p 60hz monitor.

Maybe u have some stuttering in certain bf4 maps, since u maybe at ultra settings with 1440p?

What driver are u using? What are your other PC specs?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> For those of us who have this, the GTX 980 is confirmed to have 3 DP outputs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits go to *love Ning Qi * over at Chiphell.


This is really interesting - however the GTX-980 wouldn't outperform the GTX-Titan Black SC any time soon. Will have to wait for a Titan Black II before upgrading GPU. Hmm...

I guess I'll wait for the GTX-980 Ti Classified 'Muppet' edition.


----------



## Fishballs

So now that we have some specs for the gtx 980 & 970, I've been running a gtx 750ti and have been looking for an upgrade. Do the 980 & 970 look like worthy upgrades for our monitors? I only want 1 card, Im not sure how well sli has been lately. never been a fan of having problems.


----------



## class101

I'm addicted to G-Sync, this is official guys.


----------



## relikpL

hey guys,

my swift seems to be getting really hot in the corners, particularly the bottom ones. anyone experiencing this? is this normal? i'm running it at 144hz nonstop. my room gets really hot too =/


----------



## Descadent

nope cool as can be for me


----------



## relikpL

ok, thanks for the response, Descadent. I allow just started noticing this backlight bleed, which I don't think is at "acceptable" levels. What do you guys think?
I got the extended warranty from Fry's, so they can deal with all the crap for 3 years until they get me a "perfect" panel.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> my swift seems to be getting really hot in the corners, particularly the bottom ones. anyone experiencing this? is this normal? i'm running it at 144hz nonstop. my room gets really hot too =/


Mine is a little bit warm along the bottom edge, but it's hardly noticeable. The sides and top are fine. My room is about 75 degrees F. I don't see any backlight bleed on my monitor. Maybe I'm less sensitive to it though than some. I DO see a ton of it when the monitor first turns on and there is no signal, but when there is a signal, I don't see any.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Hey gang, what does G-sync do when your game is outputting more fps than the monitor's refresh rate capabilities? For example, sometimes I see BF4 hitting 150 fps in-game, and of course my monitor is only capable of 144Hz. I know G-sync will match the monitor's refresh rate with the game, but that only works when the game sends 144 fps or less to the system right? Whatever it does, I have not noticed and stuttering or tearing. I don't hit 155 fps often, but it does happen sometimes.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Hey gang, what does G-sync do when your game is outputting more fps than the monitor's refresh rate capabilities? For example, sometimes I see BF4 hitting 150 fps in-game, and of course my monitor is only capable of 144Hz. I know G-sync will match the monitor's refresh rate with the game, but that only works when the game sends 144 fps or less to the system right? Whatever it does, I have not noticed and stuttering or tearing. I don't hit 155 fps often, but it does happen sometimes.


If you hit your maximum refresh rate, G-sync will continue to sync by capping the frame rate. It then acts like a conventional V-sync.


----------



## _REAPER_

I just ordered 3 of these monitors looking forward to giving them a try


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,
Got a few important questions.

In the display driver do any of you enable (use extended display identification data) EDID
This seems to change the colour quite abit. If its not ticket then the screen has alot more yellow

Also do any of you use an ICC profile made by someone else?

And what brightness and contrast do you set in the monitor ty all


----------



## Sinister21

I received my Swift yesterday. No dead pixels, and pretty much no backligt bleed. Awesome!

I am however having problems with the gamma. Every review has stated that the gamma is almost perfect out of the box, so this is puzzling me. It's about 1.8 and I can't figure out what the problem is. I have Brightness at 20 and contrast at 50. I don't know if it's the nVidia drivers or Windows Color Management that is the problem, or perhaps the monitor itself. I just tried a Windows reinstall, went from Windows 8.1 to Windows 7, and it made no difference. I've tried both 337.88 and 340.52 drivers. I'm using the included DisplayPort cable and my GTX 670.

If I lower the gamma from +1.00 to +0.70 in nVidia control panel, it get's close to 2.2 I think, but this setting doesn't stick in games, for the most part, and often resets. Besides, I don't think this i the ideal way to do it.. Even weirder, sometimes when I revert to "Other applications control color settings", gamma seems to be correct, but I don't know why, and this never sticks after restarting.

Any ideas? This is really detrimental to the image quality of this otherwise splendid monitor. Everything looks washed out and overly bright.

Is it possible my monitor was shipped with a wrong gamma setting? Does anyone know of a way to gain access to a more advanced menu, where there is a gamma option?


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinister21*
> 
> I received my Swift yesterday. No dead pixels, and pretty much no backligt bleed. Awesome!
> 
> I am however having problems with the gamma. Every review has stated that the gamma is almost perfect out of the box, so this is puzzling me. It's about 1.8 and I can't figure out what the problem is. I have Brightness at 20 and contrast at 50. I don't know if it's the nVidia drivers or Windows Color Management that is the problem, or perhaps the monitor itself. I just tried a Windows reinstall, went from Windows 8.1 to Windows 7, and it made no difference. I've tried both 337.88 and 340.52 drivers. I'm using the included DisplayPort cable and my GTX 670.
> 
> If I lower the gamma from +1.00 to +0.70 in nVidia control panel, it get's close to 2.2 I think, but this setting doesn't stick between restarts, or in games, for the most part. Even weirder, sometimes when I revert to "Other applications control color settings", gamma seems to be correct, but I don't know why, and this never sticks after restarting.
> 
> Any ideas? This is really detrimental to the image quality of this otherwise splendid monitor. Everything looks washed out and overly bright.
> 
> Is it possible my monitor was shipped with a wrong gamma setting? Does anyone know of a way to gain access to a more advanced menu, where there is a gamma option?


How do you even test gamma to make it 2.2


----------



## Sinister21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> How do you even test gamma to make it 2.2


I use this: Lagom Gamma Calibration


----------



## HonoredShadow

I never know how that test works!


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> If you hit your maximum refresh rate, G-sync will continue to sync by capping the frame rate. It then acts like a conventional V-sync.


It caps the FPS, yes.
But honestly -for me- it acts as "G-Sync" at 144 frames.

I don't really get the high V-Sync input lag which you do normally get during "conventional V-Sync".


----------



## _REAPER_

Do you guys think that I can run BF4 with 3 of these monitors with Titans in TRI SLI


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> my swift seems to be getting really hot in the corners, particularly the bottom ones. anyone experiencing this? is this normal? i'm running it at 144hz nonstop. my room gets really hot too =/


Mine seems to get pretty hot too in the bottom right corner. I notice it whenever i turn off my monitor after hours of use when i go to press the power button.


----------



## Sinister21

I just fired up Ubuntu, at the gamma was just as bad there, so it seem like neither Windows nor nVidia drivers are to blame. I don't have another gfx card with display port to test and see if it's the card, but at this point, I'm leaning towards the monitor being the culprit.

For now, I'm using an ICC profile generated by Windows Display Calibration, to improve the gamma, but I'm afraid it isn't giving me the best image possible with this monitor.

I guess I'll try and contact ASUS customer support, but I don't have high hopes.

Update: Contacted ASUS support, and the guys I spoke with seemed pretty knowledgeable, but as far as he could tell, there was no option to change the gamma on the monitor. So I guess i have to decide if I can live with it as is, or send it back. The place I bought i at offers 45 days refunds with free shipping, so hey, that's awesome.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Do you guys think that I can run BF4 with 3 of these monitors with Titans in TRI SLI


I have 3 RoG Swifts and 4x GTX-Titan Black SC -- you should be able to run BF4 easily with Tri-SLI Titans.

4K Surround on the other hand...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Do you guys think that I can run BF4 with 3 of these monitors with Titans in TRI SLI
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 RoG Swifts and 4x GTX-Titan Black SC -- you should be able to run BF4 easily with Tri-SLI Titans.
> 
> 4K Surround on the other hand...
Click to expand...

what are your FPS when playing if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> what are your FPS when playing if you dont mind me asking


Well, in 144Hz mode (no V-Sync or G-Sync), w/ everything on Ultra including 4x MSAA, I get around 100FPS @ 4560x2560 (3x1 portrait - see pic).

The gameplay is okay - not great but not bad. The G-Sync drivers for Surround are not released yet so I can't really use the monitors to their full potential yet.

I am making a video of gaming on the 3 monitors - should be done this coming weekend.

To be quite honest, my main display setup is 4K Surround (IPS 4K monitors in 3x1 portrait) and the huge step-down in resolution is really bothersome for me. I know that the fluidity of games is much better on the Swift but the viewing angles along with the low resolution (I know.. it sounds ridiculous) makes me wonder if I should just stick w/ one of these monitors on my secondary X58 system(?).

Playing on one monitor in Landscape w/ G-Sync is beautiful - there is the sporadic stutter or jarring slowdown but it is MUCH better than V-Sync.

Having owned the RoG Swift in Surround for a little over a week now, I would say go for it if you are more into 120Hz/144Hz more than high resolution and color reproduction.

Also, the Titan's VRAM limit is hardly reached with 1440P Surround, even with all types of AA (TXAA High, 4x MSAA etc.). In 4K Surround - I can't use any AA - using 6GB across a variety of games w/ no AA.

Swift Surround: 11.67MP
4K Surround: 24.88MP

ASUS RoG Swift Surround (Landscape):


In Portrait:









4K Surround:


4K Surround Benchmark thread here: *4K Surround*.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> what are your FPS when playing if you dont mind me asking
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in 144Hz mode (no V-Sync or G-Sync), w/ everything on Ultra including 4x MSAA, I get around 100FPS @ 4560x2560 (3x1 portrait - see pic).
> 
> The gameplay is okay - not great but not bad. The G-Sync drivers for Surround are not released yet so I can't really use the monitors to their full potential yet.
> 
> I am making a video of gaming on the 3 monitors - should be done this coming weekend.
> 
> To be quite honest, my main display setup is 4K Surround (IPS 4K monitors in 3x1 portrait) and the huge step-down in resolution is really bothersome for me. I know that the fluidity of games is much better on the Swift but the viewing angles along with the low resolution (I know.. it sounds ridiculous) makes me wonder if I should just stick w/ one of these monitors on my secondary X58 system(?).
> 
> Playing on one monitor in Landscape w/ G-Sync is beautiful - there is the sporadic stutter or jarring slowdown but it is MUCH better than V-Sync.
> 
> Having owned the RoG Swift in Surround for a little over a week now, I would say go for it if you are more into 120Hz/144Hz more than high resolution and color reproduction.
> 
> Also, the Titan's VRAM limit is hardly reached with 1440P Surround, even with all types of AA (TXAA High, 4x MSAA etc.). In 4K Surround - I can't use any AA - using 6GB across a variety of games w/ no AA.
> 
> Swift Surround: 11.67MP
> 4K Surround: 24.88MP
> 
> ASUS RoG Swift Surround (Landscape):
> 
> 
> In Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Surround:
> 
> 
> 4K Surround Benchmark thread here: *4K Surround*.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply yeah I am thinking I am just going to get the three monitors and call it a day. It will be my home coming present since I have just had my orders extended it is my gift to myself for yet another 14 months completed in the sand box.

I really do appreciate the time you put into the response. I look forward to the video when you finish with it if you could PM me when you post it it would be much appreciated


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> ok, thanks for the response, Descadent. I allow just started noticing this backlight bleed, which I don't think is at "acceptable" levels. What do you guys think?
> I got the extended warranty from Fry's, so they can deal with all the crap for 3 years until they get me a "perfect" panel.


Can you guys tell me whether this is bad backlight bleed?


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, in 144Hz mode (no V-Sync or G-Sync), w/ everything on Ultra including 4x MSAA, I get around 100FPS @ 4560x2560 (3x1 portrait - see pic).
> 
> The gameplay is okay - not great but not bad. The G-Sync drivers for Surround are not released yet so I can't really use the monitors to their full potential yet.
> 
> I am making a video of gaming on the 3 monitors - should be done this coming weekend.
> 
> To be quite honest, my main display setup is 4K Surround (IPS 4K monitors in 3x1 portrait) and the huge step-down in resolution is really bothersome for me. I know that the fluidity of games is much better on the Swift but the viewing angles along with the low resolution (I know.. it sounds ridiculous) makes me wonder if I should just stick w/ one of these monitors on my secondary X58 system(?).
> 
> Playing on one monitor in Landscape w/ G-Sync is beautiful - there is the sporadic stutter or jarring slowdown but it is MUCH better than V-Sync.
> 
> Having owned the RoG Swift in Surround for a little over a week now, I would say go for it if you are more into 120Hz/144Hz more than high resolution and color reproduction.
> 
> Also, the Titan's VRAM limit is hardly reached with 1440P Surround, even with all types of AA (TXAA High, 4x MSAA etc.). In 4K Surround - I can't use any AA - using 6GB across a variety of games w/ no AA.
> 
> Swift Surround: 11.67MP
> 4K Surround: 24.88MP
> 
> ASUS RoG Swift Surround (Landscape):
> 
> 
> In Portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Surround:
> 
> 
> 4K Surround Benchmark thread here: *4K Surround*.


Awesome gaming setup! Can't wait for the video of the swifts.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinister21*
> 
> I just fired up Ubuntu, at the gamma was just as bad there, so it seem like neither Windows nor nVidia drivers are to blame. I don't have another gfx card with display port to test and see if it's the card, but at this point, I'm leaning towards the monitor being the culprit.
> 
> For now, I'm using an ICC profile generated by Windows Display Calibration, to improve the gamma, but I'm afraid it isn't giving me the best image possible with this monitor.
> 
> I guess I'll try and contact ASUS customer support, but I don't have high hopes.
> 
> Update: Contacted ASUS support, and the guys I spoke with seemed pretty knowledgeable, but as far as he could tell, there was no option to change the gamma on the monitor. So I guess i have to decide if I can live with it as is, or send it back. The place I bought i at offers 45 days refunds with free shipping, so hey, that's awesome.


Hi dude. Sorry to hear the gamma is not to ur liking. What did asus supp say concerning it? Did u get a "bad monitor" or is it that u just are not used to gamma the monitor has?

How are the colors? Do you like them when playing games? Are you tried to fix the gamma to get better colors ingame?


----------



## Egzi

So in 144hz mode, when I try to drag around my browser and trying to read whats inside of it, while moving it vertically up and down I can read whats in side quite clear.

While moving it horizontally left and right, the text inside becomes blurrier. I tried this in games and it is the same, is this normal?

Edit: Tried it with ULMB and i could read it either way, just too bad it does not work with gsync though xD


----------



## Pichonazo

Quote:
Originally Posted by relikpL View Post

ok, thanks for the response, Descadent. I allow just started noticing this backlight bleed, which I don't think is at "acceptable" levels. What do you guys think?
I got the extended warranty from Fry's, so they can deal with all the crap for 3 years until they get me a "perfect" panel.

Hey, I would change the panel. I had one with a dead white pixel and also significant bleeding light and got a new one yesterday from Fry that is perfect! Don't settle for a monitor that you are not 100% convinced when you paid $900 for one...


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys was scouring this thread someone said there was a comparison pic of a Dell U3014 and this monitor? Have 4 dells and was trying to see how they look compared to what is here now with Asus. Hard to move from 30" to 27" This is what Fiercy said I cant find that photo though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> The viewing angels aren't really any good I wouldn't use it in portrait but if you read the owners topic there are photos of both 3014 and Swifts in portrait. Monitor is overall just awesome but has production problems... Like i have good white dot on my screen after 2 weeks .. sending it back to newegg just got one from amazon.


Thanks will check the owners thread, seems I wont be switching out at all. I love my U3014's honestly people complain about ghosting and the blacklight glow but for me it looks beautiful.


Spoiler: Monitor Photos Dell U30


----------



## Sinister21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Hi dude. Sorry to hear the gamma is not to ur liking. What did asus supp say concerning it? Did u get a "bad monitor" or is it that u just are not used to gamma the monitor has?
> 
> How are the colors? Do you like them when playing games? Are you tried to fix the gamma to get better colors ingame?


Well, it seems something is wrong with my sample. All the reviews I've seen say that this monitor is pretty much spot on the 2.2 a monitor is supposed to have, but mine is around 1.8 before I adjust it. Colors are pretty good once calibrated, but software calibration reduces overall contrast and increases color banding. Furthermore, most games don't give a **** about software calibration profiles, and use their own color and gamma settings. So I have to adjust the brightness in each game, and not all of them provide proper test images, so it takes some trial and error through gameplay. It's not the end of the world, but an annoyance none the less.

Both ASUS reps I've been in contact state that their is no way to adjust the gamma on the display itself. No Super Secret Service Menu.

I've been using an AOC i2757fm up until this point, which is really a great monitor. Accurate colors, decent contrast and decent response time for an IPS, and it could overclock to 100 Hz (with overdrive disabled) with no framedropping, and very low input lag. The downsides were 1080p, rather blurry in motion compared to TN, IPS glow, and no gSync. I've got 43 days left to decide if the PG278Q is worth it or if I should send it back.







It IS really great for gaming.


----------



## Descadent

finally sold off all 3 of my crossovers. hunt for 2 more swifts begins i guess


----------



## Fiercy

Amazon had some stock today. Basically what I noticed is that if you see it in stock some day it will be in stock again that same day, they usually drop like 7-10 of them 3-4 times. I have noticed it very often but never cared because I had one...


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinister21*
> 
> I received my Swift yesterday. No dead pixels, and pretty much no backligt bleed. Awesome!
> 
> I am however having problems with the gamma. Every review has stated that the gamma is almost perfect out of the box, so this is puzzling me. It's about 1.8 and I can't figure out what the problem is. I have Brightness at 20 and contrast at 50. I don't know if it's the nVidia drivers or Windows Color Management that is the problem, or perhaps the monitor itself.


I don't know how to help with your gamma problem, but mine seems fine and I thought I'd share my basic monitor settings:

Brightness: 60
Contrast: 50
Color Temp.: Warm

Looks good to me. Some games let you adjust gamma settings in the game menu, maybe that will help.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinister21*
> 
> Well, it seems something is wrong with my sample. All the reviews I've seen say that this monitor is pretty much spot on the 2.2 a monitor is supposed to have, but mine is around 1.8 before I adjust it. Colors are pretty good once calibrated, but software calibration reduces overall contrast and increases color banding. Furthermore, most games don't give a **** about software calibration profiles, and use their own color and gamma settings. So I have to adjust the brightness in each game, and not all of them provide proper test images, so it takes some trial and error through gameplay. It's not the end of the world, but an annoyance none the less.
> 
> Both ASUS reps I've been in contact state that their is no way to adjust the gamma on the display itself. No Super Secret Service Menu.
> 
> I've been using an AOC i2757fm up until this point, which is really a great monitor. Accurate colors, decent contrast and decent response time for an IPS, and it could overclock to 100 Hz (with overdrive disabled) with no framedropping, and very low input lag. The downsides were 1080p, rather blurry in motion compared to TN, IPS glow, and no gSync. I've got 43 days left to decide if the PG278Q is worth it or if I should send it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS really great for gaming.


Yeh sure is great for games, I wanted to send mine back, since there where not many color options in the monitor itself, but after I wanted back to my old monitor for 2 days, I just could not take no g sync and 60hz mode, its horrible now. Really appreciate the swift much more now. I got more vivid colors through the nvidia control panel, I uped the Digital Vibrance to about 78%, looks more like gamemode on my old display this way. Also downed red colors to 91 in user settings, making blues look much better.

Pretty pleased with the monitor. Only minus is that it does not have more color, gamma, calibration options build inside like old monitors do.


----------



## Egzi

What does Image-OD-Extreme, Normal or Off do in the Swift RoG Monitor Options?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> What does Image-OD-Extreme, Normal or Off do in the Swift RoG Monitor Options?


See this post - I had the same question.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7770_30#post_22834112


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I don't know how to help with your gamma problem, but mine seems fine and I thought I'd share my basic monitor settings:
> 
> Brightness: 60
> Contrast: 50
> Color Temp.: Warm
> 
> Looks good to me. Some games let you adjust gamma settings in the game menu, maybe that will help.


You use any icc profiles with these settings? I'm going to give these a shot.

Also if anyone found any good settings with this monitor and icc profiles please post.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> See this post - I had the same question.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7770_30#post_22834112


thank you, just keeping it normal then


----------



## Fiercy

Guys that ordered yesterday from Amazon whats your estimate delivery date?


----------



## madman962

FYI - I am running AMD R9 290

After owning the monitor for 3 weeks, I was on the desktop last night for a few hours and randomly horizontal lines started to show up. It was about 1 pixel wide every other line. Text became fuzzy and the entire picture was completely off. Even web browsing was horrible on the eyes. I confirmed this is a monitor issue because the lines were visible on the bios start up screen AND on the Asus Rog splash screen when you turn the monitor on. Unplugging the cable, unplugging power, etc did nothing. I have 2 x R9 290 so I pulled cards out and tested each individually. Same result. Definitely a monitor issue. I went and filed an RMA through Asus, and just after that the monitor is somehow back to normal. Perfect picture again and everything is fine. Played games for a couple hours with no more issue.

This is a tough one because it seems like something that could persist, but then would be very hard to diagnose if you RMA it and they get it and it seems fine. Here's some others talking about the same issue:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall

For the record, my monitor is pixel perfect with almost no black light bleed and I think it's basically perfect minus this new issue that has popped up.


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinister21*
> 
> I received my Swift yesterday. No dead pixels, and pretty much no backligt bleed. Awesome!
> 
> I am however having problems with the gamma. Every review has stated that the gamma is almost perfect out of the box, so this is puzzling me. It's about 1.8 and I can't figure out what the problem is. I have Brightness at 20 and contrast at 50. I don't know if it's the nVidia drivers or Windows Color Management that is the problem, or perhaps the monitor itself. I just tried a Windows reinstall, went from Windows 8.1 to Windows 7, and it made no difference. I've tried both 337.88 and 340.52 drivers. I'm using the included DisplayPort cable and my GTX 670.
> 
> If I lower the gamma from +1.00 to +0.70 in nVidia control panel, it get's close to 2.2 I think, but this setting doesn't stick in games, for the most part, and often resets. Besides, I don't think this i the ideal way to do it.. Even weirder, sometimes when I revert to "Other applications control color settings", gamma seems to be correct, but I don't know why, and this never sticks after restarting.
> 
> Any ideas? This is really detrimental to the image quality of this otherwise splendid monitor. Everything looks washed out and overly bright.
> 
> Is it possible my monitor was shipped with a wrong gamma setting? Does anyone know of a way to gain access to a more advanced menu, where there is a gamma option?


I actually got a review sample with the same problem. There is no separate gamma adjustment in the monitor, but you can use Nvidia control panel or CCC to adjust it since that's pretty much the only option other than hardware calibration. Or you could ask Asus to replace the monitor if you're feeling lucky. I tested my sample on two different PC's with AMD and Nvidia cards, so it's definitely the monitor at fault.


----------



## HonoredShadow

How do you know it's at 1.8?


----------



## koof513

For those of you with gamma problems or a washy look, i went to the asus site and downloaded the drivers for the monitor itself and installed them through device manager and the low gamma and washy look was gone. Installing the drivers installed an asus rog swift icc profile automatically so i think that may be what did the trick for me.


----------



## overvolted

So how low are you guys going FPS wise before you notice hiccups and it just seems unsmooth? To me when I have it working at it's best, around 70-80, really 80's is about what I can do without complaining. Anyone smooth at even sub 60 frames, and obviously this question is directed at people who are used to the smoothness of a 120hz display.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> So how low are you guys going FPS wise before you notice hiccups and it just seems unsmooth? To me when I have it working at it's best, around 70-80, really 80's is about what I can do without complaining. Anyone smooth at even sub 60 frames, and obviously this question is directed at people who are used to the smoothness of a 120hz display.


Same as you.
70-80 fps min is the threshold at which I can stop fiddling with the settings and start enjoying the game. I certainly try to reach higher whenever possible though.
Anything below that and I just can't really enjoy the game.
If developers produce a game with a 60fps framerate cap, they will not see my money.








There are games that feel micro-stuttery even at 144fps constant though. These are the worst.

Luckily there are plenty of games that run well above 70fps on my setup and even manage to look pretty gorgeous at the same time.


----------



## Sinister21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> I actually got a review sample with the same problem. There is no separate gamma adjustment in the monitor, but you can use Nvidia control panel or CCC to adjust it since that's pretty much the only option other than hardware calibration. Or you could ask Asus to replace the monitor if you're feeling lucky. I tested my sample on two different PC's with AMD and Nvidia cards, so it's definitely the monitor at fault.


I see. At least I know that it's not me who's going crazy then. I was thinking about buying the cheapest gfx card with a display port, to see if that made any difference, but that would probably just be a waste of money and time. Using a Windows Display Calibration ICC profile at the moment, which seems to do the trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> How do you know it's at 1.8?


Use this: Lagom Gamma Calibration

Sit away from your monitor a bit, and perhaps squint your eyes, so that the striped bars looks smooth. The point at which the striped and non-striped bars match up, is where your gamma is at, approximately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> For those of you with gamma problems or a washy look, i went to the asus site and downloaded the drivers for the monitor itself and installed them through device manager and the low gamma and washy look was gone. Installing the drivers installed an asus rog swift icc profile automatically so i think that may be what did the trick for me.


Did that right from the start, at it made little to no difference for me.


----------



## Sinister21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Same as you.
> 70-80 fps min is the threshold at which I can stop fiddling with the settings and start enjoying the game. I certainly try to reach higher whenever possible though.
> Anything below that and I just can't really enjoy the game.
> If developers produce a game with a 60fps framerate cap, they will not see my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are games that feel micro-stuttery even at 144fps constant though. These are the worst.
> 
> Luckily there are plenty of games that run well above 70fps on my setup and even manage to look pretty gorgeous at the same time.


Wolfenstein: The New Order is capped at 60, but feels pretty smooth to me with gSync. But yeah, some games feel choppy no matter what framerate. I remember Far Cry 2 having terrible mouse lag no matter what the framerate.


----------



## Pichonazo

I had this monitor for a couple of weeks now. I got my first monitor from Amazon but had a really annoying white dead pixel in the middle of the screen that I could only see on white backgrounds (surfing the internet for the most part). I decided to return it and bought a 2nd one from Fry. The 2nd one came perfect (no dead pixels / pretty much no bleeding light). I really like this monitor on every game except world of warcraft (WOW). WOW looks good when you are not raiding. The minute you get on a raid (25m tested), the picture starts getting grainy (looses sharpness/some artifacts/really hard to explain!) with all the spells/graphic effects people are casting. I had this same issue with both monitors and it is pretty annoying. It think this is either a driver issue or a panel issue. Like I said, you can only really see the issues when you raid (not flying around or solo killing mobs). Maybe it has something to do with the vertical stripes issues discussed in several forums. I'm wondering if this will ever be fixed (or this is a panel issue?). Anybody experienced the same? WOW is just a ****ty optimized game that really doesn't play well on this monitor. Not matter the rig you have (I have a 4770k clocked to 4.6Ghz and SLI 780s) the game runs crappy on 25m raids (frames drop below 35 fps on pulls) with whatever monitor you purchase. It could even be worse with the ROG Swift as gsync doesnt work great under 40FPS (micro stutter issue everybody knows about it). I tested Crysis 3, Tom Rider, counter strike and these games run amazing. This forum is great! I'll send a picture to get myself formally added as a proud owner.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinister21*
> 
> I see. At least I know that it's not me who's going crazy then. I was thinking about buying the cheapest gfx card with a display port, to see if that made any difference, but that would probably just be a waste of money and time. Using a Windows Display Calibration ICC profile at the moment, which seems to do the trick.
> Use this: Lagom Gamma Calibration
> 
> Sit away from your monitor a bit, and perhaps squint your eyes, so that the striped bars looks smooth. The point at which the striped and non-striped bars match up, is where your gamma is at, approximately.
> Did that right from the start, at it made little to no difference for me.


Why not just send it back if it's wrong? It's meant to be 2.2 so if it's not then it needs to go back?

I have put my browser fullscreen and looked at that chart from a distance and it looks as though mine is at 1.8 also. Hard to tell...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Why not just send it back if it's wrong? It's meant to be 2.2 so if it's not then it needs to go back?
> 
> I have put my browser fullscreen and looked at that chart from a distance and it looks as though mine is at 1.8 also. Hard to tell...


It is an inaccurate test at the best of times. Combine that with a TN panel where gamma is highly viewing angle dependent and it's an exercise in futility. Trust your eyes, not a flawed test.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I was thinking about the viewing angles too.

So why is it then that if this monitor is meant to be 2.2 and colour is meant to be spot on, why do people like TFT Central bother with an .ICC that changes the RGB? I thought this monitor was great out of the box?

One thing I do notice is that with the TFT Central .ICC the black level is better. A picture on my desktop will seem to 'deepen' with colour and depth compared to not using an .ICC or even using one that is 2.2


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Sigh ... it looks like I will be returning my monitor. I have a few days left in my return window. The monitor experiences too much backlight bleed from the top and bottom edges. In addition, there is a massive cloud that extends the entire width of the monitor. The issue that metaphorically broke the camel's back is 3D. One of the features I was looking forward to was playing the tomb raider game with 3D vision. So far, it has been very underwhelming. There is a massive degradation in picture quality when 3D is enabled. The image becomes significantly darker and strangely, the resolution appears to drop. The individual pixels appear to be easily visible like would be apparent in a 1080p monitor. I don't see vertical lines/strips but perhaps this is the checkerboard inversion issue? I would appreciate the experiences of 3D vision users. Has anyone successfully returned their monitor to Newegg for backlight bleeding and got a full refund?


----------



## HonoredShadow

Could you try and take a picture of the backlight bleed. I have a similar experence with backlight bleed in what sounds like the same areas. Thanks.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Yes, I'll post a picture showing the backlight bleed when I get home tonight. Have you posted a picture of yours on the forums? I'd like to compare.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I will tomorrow. Late here. Taken the pics already. Just used the blank screensaver in windows. Took the pictures in the dark


----------



## Pichonazo

If you have bad backlight bleed return it if you can. This monitor is way to expensive not to be 100% pleased. I know that for the most part there are no perfect monitors but you should not have to deal with cloud spots, dead or stuck pixels or excessive backlight bleed. There are more monitors available now if you check amazon, Fry, microcenter, newegg, tigerdirect, etc. and there is also a couple of Acer monitors coming up next month. I'm happy now with mine after I returned the amazon monitor except for the way it displays graphics playing world of warcraft.


----------



## Fiercy

Here is my problem guys anyone encounter this? I am getting new one Monday hoping this thing wont pop out on a new one mine was pixel perfect. This circle is not visible when the screen is black though...


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I generally prefer to buy electronics from Newegg and bought this monitor from their site last week during their pre-order window. It has zero dead pixels but a noticeable amount of backlight bleed in a darkened room.
> 
> 
> 
> It just so happens I live by Fry's and they just posted a couple in stock. Would you recommend I RMA/replace the monitor through Newegg or stop by Fry's and grabbing a second monitor and return whichever monitor is of worse quality? Also wondering if anyone has run into any issues with Fry's warranty/return policy as I have never purchased anything from them before.
> 
> Thanks


I returned this monitor to Newegg. I received a new monitor that has almost no backlight bleed. The difference between the two is almost comical. However, with my new monitor I am experiencing a sensitivity to the matte AG film grainy texture and the distinct pixel screen door/grid appearance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> so I just received my replacement monitor (I sent in my first for backlight bleed issues) and have been testing it for most of the day. There are no dead pixels and no backlight bleed...
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I have found another annoying problem (which didn't affect my first Swift monitor that I returned) and somewhat relates to what I have read about the screen door effect. When I move a window/picture around the screen, it's as if it isn't moving within the surface of the screen but behind it, with the grainy surface over it.
> 
> Annoying the hell out of me. Getting to the point where I am about ready to call it and just go with a less expensive no G-Sync 144hz monitor.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> I returned this monitor to Newegg. I received a new monitor that has almost no backlight bleed. The difference between the two is almost comical. However, with my new monitor I am experiencing a sensitivity to the matte AG film grainy texture and the distinct pixel screen door/grid appearance.


Did have to pay a restocking fee? How about shipping costs? I am planning to return my monitor to Newegg because of backlight bleed issues.


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Did have to pay a restocking fee? How about shipping costs? I am planning to return my monitor to Newegg because of backlight bleed issues.


No to both. It was really quite an unacceptable level of backlight bleed.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> No to both. It was really quite an unacceptable level of backlight bleed.


Did you get your replacement from Newegg? Perhaps that's why they were willing to waive the restocking fee?


----------



## Burke888

Just got my second Swift from Frys. As I said earlier I had sent my first Swift back to NewEgg after a stuck red pixel.

On this latest screen I found one dead pixel that is only visible from a certain angle. This will mark the 5th 1440p screen I have owned. None of them have ever been pixel perfect. I'm debating about whether or not to send this back to Frys.

I am starting to believe that what determines the number of dead pixels is simply the willingness to take the time to try to find them.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Just got my second Swift from Frys. As I said earlier I had sent my first Swift back to NewEgg after a stuck red pixel.
> 
> On this latest screen I found one dead pixel that is only visible from a certain angle. This will mark the 5th 1440p screen I have owned. None of them have ever been pixel perfect. I'm debating about whether or not to send this back to Frys.
> 
> I am starting to believe that what determines the number of dead pixels is simply the willingness to take the time to try to find them.


Ding, ding, ding and we have a winner!

I don't have a dead pixel, but I haven't put my nose to my monitor dutifully scanning from corner to corner. I would've given up with the 2nd monitor, if it isn't smack dab in the middle of the screen and is mostly unnoticeable, who cares?


----------



## Pichonazo

I just plug back my old Samsung 60hz monitor and no way... unbelievable difference... there is no going back...


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Guys for those having G-Sync sli issues the official driver that supports it is out! http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/77837


----------



## _REAPER_

I placed an order for 3 of these, I wont get to test them until I leave AFG at the end of this year but I am looking forward to it


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I will tomorrow. Late here. Taken the pics already. Just used the blank screensaver in windows. Took the pictures in the dark


Here's a picture of my monitor. A little hard to see because of the quality of my camera

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/ballroomdancer5/media/bleed_zps78edea64.jpg.html

I am seeing the vertical lines when in 3D mode people are complaining about in the ROG forums. The lines are visible even when there is no movement. Very apparent on the skins of characters e.g. in Tombraider and RE5. Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Guys for those having G-Sync sli issues the official driver that supports it is out! http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/77837


just download it...need to test BF4....


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Guys for those having G-Sync sli issues the official driver that supports it is out! http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/77837


I did and so far gsync with BF4 and Cod Ghosts with sli is so damn smooth. There is a difference. If anyone else notices as well please post.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I did and so far gsync with BF4 and Cod Ghosts with sli is so damn smooth. There is a difference. If anyone else notices as well please post.


Ok....so I download new drivers. Just got on BF4 and played a mp match. Holy crap, way better! Glad Nvidia fixed the drivers. BF4 was unplayable on Ultra before, now I can play the game again with my beast machine.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm also looking forward to hearing if anyone with *SLI* has had their problems fixed with the newest driver. Am planning on getting 2x 980 and this monitor.


----------



## Ferreal

Anyone tried metro 2033 with the new drivers? It was really bad with SLI.

I'm stuck at work for another 8 hours.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I'm also looking forward to hearing if anyone with *SLI* has had their problems fixed with the newest driver. Am planning on getting 2x 980 and this monitor.


I'm running two 780 Ti in SLI mode and the new drivers fixed the issue.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> I'm running two 780 Ti in SLI mode and the new drivers fixed the issue.


what issue were you having with SLI before?


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> what issue were you having with SLI before?


The game would not run properly. When the game loaded into the main menu, it was lagging to the point it was unplayable to navigate. I was also unable to play on Ultra. I had to turn the settings to medium just to get the game to run. Then when I was in a match running "MEDIUM" settings, the game would stutter and frame drop.

Nvidia's new drivers fixed all that. I'm now able to run the game back on Ultra settings. I recorded some game play a few mins ago using Fraps and Shawdow Play. I'll upload and post later today.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> The game would not run properly. When the game loaded into the main menu, it was lagging to the point it was unplayable to navigate. I was also unable to play on Ultra. I had to turn the settings to medium just to get the game to run. Then when I was in a match running "MEDIUM" settings, the game would stutter and frame drop.
> 
> Nvidia's new drivers fixed all that. I'm now able to run the game back on Ultra settings. I recorded some game play a few mins ago using Fraps and Shawdow Play. I'll upload and post later today.


Great!

Can't wait to test it out after work.


----------



## overvolted

Can anyone else comment on their gsync experience, how low are you going in fps before you start to see hiccups / unhappy with how smooth it looks. And are single player games running smoother at lower fps than online games for anyone else?


----------



## HonoredShadow

Try the new driver. 344.11. I have had a noticeable improvement in smoothness especially in BF4.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Can anyone else comment on their gsync experience, how low are you going in fps before you start to see hiccups / unhappy with how smooth it looks. And are single player games running smoother at lower fps than online games for anyone else?


I'm getting 60-80 fps @ 1440p resolution and G-Sync with 2 780 Ti in SLI mode in BF4. The game runs smooth with no screen tear.


----------



## Descadent

you ought get more than that with two 780ti's! i get 60-110 with a single 780 ti in bf4 on ultra... i'm talking mp though and only using 2xmsaa


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Can anyone else comment on their gsync experience, how low are you going in fps before you start to see hiccups / unhappy with how smooth it looks. And are single player games running smoother at lower fps than online games for anyone else?


For me here with 1 GTX780 ref it does not change the framerate at all, the smothness I get from 45-60 are just amazing and I had never seen that having used a 60Hz monitor since a long time. When before I see the screen lag just at 45fps, now at 45fps it is something I can't really describe how beautiful it is. I believe it is the render of a 120-140fps display on a 144Hz screen without gsync

I notice lags at 20-30fps, no huge lags but almost the same lag I had previously at 45 on 60Hz monitor

In short G-Sync, night and day for me in DayZ SA and all my games I will never disable it again ;D But still I will invest in a SLI of 980 to get a permanent smoothness because actually I m too short on a single 780 to be smooth permanently with settings on high


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you ought get more than that with two 780ti's! i get 60-110 with a single 780 ti in bf4 on ultra... i'm talking mp though and only using 2xmsaa


Are u running 1440p?? I have everything turn up, including msaa at 4x. Is your G-Sync turn on?


----------



## Descadent

yes 1440p, 144hz, gsync all on


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Here's a picture of my monitor. A little hard to see because of the quality of my camera
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/ballroomdancer5/media/bleed_zps78edea64.jpg.html
> 
> I am seeing the vertical lines when in 3D mode people are complaining about in the ROG forums. The lines are visible even when there is no movement. Very apparent on the skins of characters e.g. in Tombraider and RE5. Anyone else having similar issues?


http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/honoredshadow1/media/3d16105e98_zpsa81df27a.jpg.html

This is the bleed that I see but not in 3D as I don't use that. How does it compare?

Is this bad bleed?


----------



## Amperial

It's really difficult to see in Pics.. but yours looks really good at first sight.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Maybe I'm being to fussy then. It's mainly the bit of clouding in the bottom left corner. It spreads up the left side and along the bottom to almost half way. It is not to noticeable but it is there.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Maybe I'm being to fussy then. It's mainly the bit of clouding in the bottom left corner. It spreads up the left side and along the bottom to almost half way. It is not to noticeable but it is there.


You mean his pic?
Well it's difficult.. might be the cam for example.

Compaing mine in real & on pics is a whole other level.


----------



## adamski07

Any rift dk2 users? Does the driver issue still exist on the newest driver? My rift is coming within 2 weeks. Thanks


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> You mean his pic?
> Well it's difficult.. might be the cam for example.
> 
> Compaing mine in real & on pics is a whole other level.


Yer I guess so. I case it makes any difference, here is a pic @80 brightness.

http://s1002.photobucket.com/user/honoredshadow1/media/a790b618d4_zps40a5cd3a.jpg.html


----------



## Nvidia ATI

@ HonoredShadow, I can see the clouding in the lower half of your monitor. It is similar to mine. But I do not notice any significant backlight bleed from the edges. Perhaps it is not captured by your camera? I chose to return my monitor to Newegg because I have both the clouding and backlight bleed from the lower edge. If I just had the clouding, I might have kept my PG278Q.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Okay, this might not seem like much to many.......but omg,omg,omg....

The latest drivers FINALLY fixed the annoying bug where loading screens would run at like 15 fps when you are running with G-Sync. Was the most annoying thing in the world to deal with. But that is now finally gone. That was like literally my one complaint about G-Sync, and they solved it.


----------



## PhillyAnt

Is the newest driver only for those who are running SLI or should regular little people like me who are only running a single 780Ti update it too?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> Is the newest driver only for those who are running SLI or should regular little people like me who are only running a single 780Ti update it too?


always go ahead and update. not like you can't roll back


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you ought get more than that with two 780ti's! i get 60-110 with a single 780 ti in bf4 on ultra... i'm talking mp though and only using 2xmsaa


Here is a quick game play vid I made today. I have everything on Ultra settings, 4x MSAA, G-Sync @ 1440p resolution. I'm getting around 60-80 fps on my "Black Tonic" rig. Not sure how your able to hit 100 fps with G-Sync on one card. Or do you even have it on? Are you running Ultra settings?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Here is a quick game play vid I made today. I have everything on Ultra settings, 4x MSAA, G-Sync @ 1440p resolution. I'm getting around 60-80 fps on my "Black Tonic" rig. Not sure how your able to hit 100 fps with G-Sync on one card. Or do you even have it on? Are you running Ultra settings?


That seems really low for some reason. Feel like you should get a lot more on your rig.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Windows 7 vs windows 8.1 ...


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That seems really low for some reason. Feel like you should get a lot more on your rig.


+1


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Here is a quick game play vid I made today. I have everything on Ultra settings, 4x MSAA, G-Sync @ 1440p resolution. I'm getting around 60-80 fps on my "Black Tonic" rig. Not sure how your able to hit 100 fps with G-Sync on one card. Or do you even have it on? Are you running Ultra settings?


Here is a video I just made to show the fps I get with my "standard" settings. Then I set everything to Ultra as you have, and show you the fps I get on Ultra. I'm playing at 2560 x 1440, 144Hz and full screen. This video is using the 344.11 driver. My system is also running Windows 8.1 64-bit.






I should also add that I use a user.cfg file when I play and it looks like this:

WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
GameTime.MaxVariableFps 144

I use this user.cfg file and the video settings in game because I want to always see the enemy clearly and not have a bunch of extra smoke and particles, and light bloom, etc. blocking the targets. 

Here is another video I made a couple of days ago before I saw your post. You can use it to see what fps I usually get when I play. I think it's about the same as what the above video shows, but just thought I'd add it so you know I didn't just change my settings for this comparison only. This video was done when using the prior version driver (no beta drivers, just the WHQL driver that get pushed out with GeForce Experience software).






Seems to me that you should be getting more fps than you are getting with 2 x 780 Ti cards in SLI. Make sure you look through the driver settings and everything looks right (SLI is actually enabled, 3D settings are app controlled for the most part, etc.). I hope all this helps you. Good luck.


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,

Today I bought a 980 for my swift (upgrading from a r9 290) and i must say wow.
So glad im back to nvidia, the 290 was good but g sync is totaly next gen. LOVE IT


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> So now that we have some specs for the gtx 980 & 970, I've been running a gtx 750ti and have been looking for an upgrade. Do the 980 & 970 look like worthy upgrades for our monitors? I only want 1 card, Im not sure how well sli has been lately. never been a fan of having problems.


SLI has been nearly perfected at this point with at least 90% scaling in two-way. The only game that I have played recently, and I've played nearly all of the AAA titles, that had non-existent to poor SLI support has been Titanfall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> I'm addicted to G-Sync, this is official guys.


Lol, it is nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> my swift seems to be getting really hot in the corners, particularly the bottom ones. anyone experiencing this? is this normal? i'm running it at 144hz nonstop. my room gets really hot too =/


Yup, mine does that too at either 120Hz or using Nvdia 3DVision (same refresh rate).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> ok, thanks for the response, Descadent. I allow just started noticing this backlight bleed, which I don't think is at "acceptable" levels. What do you guys think?
> I got the extended warranty from Fry's, so they can deal with all the crap for 3 years until they get me a "perfect" panel.


That's nearly exactly how mine looks and many if not everyone else's too, you won't notice it unless you deliberately set up a black screen to look for it.


----------



## vulcan78

Well guys I have to say that having picked up Nvidia's 3D Vision 2 kit I am thoroughly impressed with it so far and dare say that I like running 3D Vision over 120Hz G-Sync. If you've yet to experience 3D, I highly recommend it. So far I've tried Crysis 3, Bioshock: Infinite, Batman: AC and Assassins Creed: Black flag and there is definitely no going back to 3D for these and quite a few other games in my library including: Metro LL, Starcraft 2, Portal 2, and Far Cry 3 and I also hear that Project Cars will have Nvidia 3D support at launch. Yes Occulus Rift is right around the corner but revisiting these games or experiencing them for the first time in 3D is truly amazing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Today I bought a 980 for my swift (upgrading from a r9 290) and i must say wow.
> So glad im back to nvidia, the 290 was good but g sync is totaly next gen. LOVE IT


Welcome back to Team Green, I definitely like Nvidia better (PhysX, G-Sync, 3D Vision) but lets be honest, if it weren't for competition Nvidia would not have pushed the envelope and would have been charging us exorbitant prices for mediocre kit. Hopefully AMD pulls out all the stops with Free-sync and ups the ante soon.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Here is a video I just made to show the fps I get with my "standard" settings. Then I set everything to Ultra as you have, and show you the fps I get on Ultra. I'm playing at 2560 x 1440, 144Hz and full screen. This video is using the 344.11 driver. My system is also running Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also add that I use a user.cfg file when I play and it looks like this:
> 
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 144
> 
> I use this user.cfg file and the video settings in game because I want to always see the enemy clearly and not have a bunch of extra smoke and particles, and light bloom, etc. blocking the targets.
> 
> Here is another video I made a couple of days ago before I saw your post. You can use it to see what fps I usually get when I play. I think it's about the same as what the above video shows, but just thought I'd add it so you know I didn't just change my settings for this comparison only. This video was done when using the prior version driver (no beta drivers, just the WHQL driver that get pushed out with GeForce Experience software).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that you should be getting more fps than you are getting with 2 x 780 Ti cards in SLI. Make sure you look through the driver settings and everything looks right (SLI is actually enabled, 3D settings are app controlled for the most part, etc.). I hope all this helps you. Good luck.


Thanks for the advise, I thought with my rig I should hit over 100 easily. I'm going to check my settings and verify I'm in SLI. I will use your config file and see if that helps too. I'm in class at the moment (yea Saturday morning computer programming class) and will try your suggestions when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Mand12

Mine shipped!

Soon I shall join you...oh yes...so very soon....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Well guys I have to say that having picked up Nvidia's 3D Vision 2 kit I am thoroughly impressed with it so far and dare say that I like running 3D Vision over 120Hz G-Sync. If you've yet to experience 3D, I highly recommend it. So far I've tried Crysis 3, Bioshock: Infinite, Batman: AC and Assassins Creed: Black flag and there is definitely no going back to 3D for these and quite a few other games in my library including: Metro LL, Starcraft 2, Portal 2, and Far Cry 3 and I also hear that Project Cars will have Nvidia 3D support at launch. Yes Occulus Rift is right around the corner but revisiting these games or experiencing them for the first time in 3D is truly amazing.
> Welcome back to Team Green, I definitely like Nvidia better (PhysX, G-Sync, 3D Vision) but lets be honest, if it weren't for competition Nvidia would not have pushed the envelope and would have been charging us exorbitant prices for mediocre kit. Hopefully AMD pulls out all the stops with Free-sync and ups the ante soon.


My brother has had 3D vision for a while now and I've always disliked it until I played Metro LL with it on for a bit. Not sure what it is about that game but the added immersion from playing it in 3D was pretty amazing. Being able to see the extra depth in the environment and looking down the barrel of your gun was great. Going to have to borrow his kit so that I can replay both Metro's in 3D. Glad that I finally have the option with the Swift and @ 1440p too!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Here is a quick game play vid I made today. I have everything on Ultra settings, 4x MSAA, G-Sync @ 1440p resolution. I'm getting around 60-80 fps on my "Black Tonic" rig. Not sure how your able to hit 100 fps with G-Sync on one card. Or do you even have it on? Are you running Ultra settings


something not right on your end indeed. strange. but yes ultra except only 2xmsaa because i don't see a need for 4x at 1440p.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Here is a video I just made to show the fps I get with my "standard" settings. Then I set everything to Ultra as you have, and show you the fps I get on Ultra. I'm playing at 2560 x 1440, 144Hz and full screen. This video is using the 344.11 driver. My system is also running Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also add that I use a user.cfg file when I play and it looks like this:
> 
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurForceOn 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurFixedShutterTime 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMax 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurQuality 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurMaxSampleCount 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> WorldRender.LightTileCsPathEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 144
> 
> I use this user.cfg file and the video settings in game because I want to always see the enemy clearly and not have a bunch of extra smoke and particles, and light bloom, etc. blocking the targets.
> 
> Here is another video I made a couple of days ago before I saw your post. You can use it to see what fps I usually get when I play. I think it's about the same as what the above video shows, but just thought I'd add it so you know I didn't just change my settings for this comparison only. This video was done when using the prior version driver (no beta drivers, just the WHQL driver that get pushed out with GeForce Experience software).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that you should be getting more fps than you are getting with 2 x 780 Ti cards in SLI. Make sure you look through the driver settings and everything looks right (SLI is actually enabled, 3D settings are app controlled for the most part, etc.). I hope all this helps you. Good luck.


OK, home from class. Check my settings and notice SLI was not turned on. So I turned it back on and got into a game. BAM, it works now. Getting FPS up to 130. Did a short vid recording and currently uploading to YOUTUBE right now.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> For those of you with gamma problems or a washy look, i went to the asus site and downloaded the drivers for the monitor itself and installed them through device manager and the low gamma and washy look was gone. Installing the drivers installed an asus rog swift icc profile automatically so i think that may be what did the trick for me.


'

Dude, can u give me a link from where u downloaded the driver and also how do you go on a about innstalling the driver the way u mentioned? Really looked like washed out colors from we out of the box.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> OK, home from class. Check my settings and notice SLI was not turned on. So I turned it back on and got into a game. BAM, it works now. Getting FPS up to 130. Did a short vid recording and currently uploading to YOUTUBE right now.


Phew! Good to hear!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Well guys I have to say that having picked up Nvidia's 3D Vision 2 kit I am thoroughly impressed with it so far and dare say that I like running 3D Vision over 120Hz G-Sync. If you've yet to experience 3D, I highly recommend it. So far I've tried Crysis 3, Bioshock: Infinite, Batman: AC and Assassins Creed: Black flag and there is definitely no going back to 3D for these and quite a few other games in my library including: Metro LL, Starcraft 2, Portal 2, and Far Cry 3 and I also hear that Project Cars will have Nvidia 3D support at launch. Yes Occulus Rift is right around the corner but revisiting these games or experiencing them for the first time in 3D is truly amazing.


Are you seeing vertical lines in 3D? It is especially visible when you are looking at Lara in Tomb raider; in other words looking at skin tones or bright objects. Another game it was very apparent was RE5. Sadly, it degrades the PQ significantly IMO.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> OK, home from class. Check my settings and notice SLI was not turned on. So I turned it back on and got into a game. BAM, it works now. Getting FPS up to 130. Did a short vid recording and currently uploading to YOUTUBE right now.


Lol 344.11 disabled my SLI too! Installed my two 980s and was wondering why the 2nd card's clock not moving until I found out that the SLI was disabled at the control panel. I thought I got dead gpu.


----------



## Descadent

780 ti classy vs 980 sc @ 1440 144hz gsync. 4x aa is on for this test

780ti getting returned... i need the dp's and it's $150 i'll be getting back










780ti










980 sc


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> '
> 
> Dude, can u give me a link from where u downloaded the driver and also how do you go on a about innstalling the driver the way u mentioned? Really looked like washed out colors from we out of the box.


http://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/

Start menu
Devices and printers
Right click pg278q and click properties
Click hardware then properties.
Click change settings then driver tab in the new window
Update driver
Browse computer for driver software
Wherever u downloaded the driver select it

If your like me and used a 6bit tn 1080 panel lik the vg248q that had the ability to alter saturation then remember if you had the colors over saturated already then this 8 bit accuracy is going to look "washy" to you for a few days. This driver did however update my Icc profile and I noticed a difference instantly. After more game I got used to the lesser saturation and I must say its a much better picture.

R 100
G 100
B 100
Contrast 50
Brightness 40
OD normal


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Phew! Good to hear!


Here is my vid:


----------



## Baasha

Here it is guys, finally got around to doing it this weekend.

The first (consumer ?) review of the ASUS RoG Swift in SURROUND:




Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Descadent

yeah i need 2 more


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> OK, home from class. Check my settings and notice SLI was not turned on. So I turned it back on and got into a game. BAM, it works now. Getting FPS up to 130. Did a short vid recording and currently uploading to YOUTUBE right now.


Great! Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Do you guys think 2x GeForce GTX 970's are enough for this monitor to get good FPS? I looked at TechPowerUp's review of 970 SLI and they got some really good numbers at 1600p. So I hope I'll be fine.


----------



## funkmetal

So has anyone else noticed that it takes alot longer to launch games with this monitor? I first really noticed it with the new drivers although I think it was the same on the old drivers. So I'm really not sure.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Here it is guys, finally got around to doing it this weekend.
> 
> The first (consumer ?) review of the ASUS RoG Swift in SURROUND:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!


Thank you for the video I am glad I purchased 3 of these, now if I could just get one more Titan GPU so I can get the same FPS as your getting LOL


----------



## Hasty

Wait, what? Only 35fps average in Metro LL ?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Do you guys think 2x GeForce GTX 970's are enough for this monitor to get good FPS? I looked at TechPowerUp's review of 970 SLI and they got some really good numbers at 1600p. So I hope I'll be fine.


yes even a single 970 or 980 is enough for good experience. you don't really need to hit constant 144 fps anymore with gsync


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes even a single 970 or 980 is enough for good experience. you don't really need to hit constant 144 fps anymore with gsync


True but I'm gearing up for Witcher 3 and I think with a single 970/980 with all the bells & whistles turned up it'll reach 30 FPS or even sub 30 FPS often.


----------



## DRen72

Question for those playing Civilization V...

GSync On = I see a lot of flickering. Loading screens and while the AI is processing it's turns.

GSync Off = No flicker.

Being a relatively static game I've not found it really benefits from GSync and in fact due to the flickering, it's best played with just standard VSync.

Anyone else see this?


----------



## Fiercy

Constantly playing. Never seen any flicker


----------



## Descadent

it won't be THAT bad, i doubt it...


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Question for those playing Civilization V...
> 
> GSync On = I see a lot of flickering. Loading screens and while the AI is processing it's turns.
> 
> GSync Off = No flicker.
> 
> Being a relatively static game I've not found it really benefits from GSync and in fact due to the flickering, it's best played with just standard VSync.
> 
> Anyone else see this?


I get flickering at loading screens aswell.
I heard those appear if the fps go 30 or below. Many loading screens seem to be around 30 fps.

Got once again a no signal with the newest 344.11 driver..
Either they still didn't fix it or it's due to the cheap Displayport cable.


----------



## Descadent

try 344.16? no issue so far with .16


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> try 344.16? no issue so far with .16


Well, i've a 780.
Isn't the .16 a beta driver for 900 series only?

..and i really doubt the no signal issue is due to a faulty Swift. Of course i'd send it back if so.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it won't be THAT bad, i doubt it...


My eyes are sensitive to flicker. I enter a room with fluorescent lights and it's all flicker to me. With old CRT's anything less than 85Hz refresh and it was a strobe fest.

The low fps could be the issue though. Single 780 GTX.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> I get flickering at loading screens aswell.
> I heard those appear if the fps go 30 or below. Many loading screens seem to be around 30 fps.
> 
> Got once again a no signal with the newest 344.11 driver..
> Either they still didn't fix it or it's due to the cheap Displayport cable.


My first DP cable that came with my Swift caused crazy inputlag and bad stuttering below 100fps. My first replacement DP cable made by Cable Matters caused your lost signal bug, black screens ect

I fixed it by getting this one made by Accell, no weird inputlag or lost signal. I still can clearly tell when my frame rate goes from 144 down to 100, down to sub 100. It's not a smooth transition for me. I guess I perceive the change in smoothness too easily, even though GSYNC does make lower fps appear better I hate seeing that transition below 100fps.

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-010B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVXVQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411330254&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=accell+displayport+cabgle


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well, i've a 780.
> Isn't the .16 a beta driver for 900 series only?
> 
> ..and i really doubt the no signal issue is due to a faulty Swift. Of course i'd send it back if so.


Single 780 here too but I've never seen this issue. I have my Swift set via the turbo button to 120. In the NV control panel it's also set to 120. In the NV global game settings refresh is application controlled. I also have the Asus Monitor driver installed. It's on their support site.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> My first DP cable that came with my Swift caused crazy inputlag and bad stuttering below 100fps. My first replacement DP cable made by Cable Matters caused your lost signal bug, black screens ect
> 
> I fixed it by getting this one made by Accell, no weird inputlag or lost signal. I still can clearly tell when my frame rate goes from 144 down to 100, down to sub 100. It's not a smooth transition for me. I guess I perceive the change in smoothness too easily, even though GSYNC does make lower fps appear better I hate seeing that transition below 100fps.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-010B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVXVQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411330254&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=accell+displayport+cabgle


Ye, might be the DP cable. I doubt it's the monitor itself.
Afaik it's mostly in 144hz at 1440p which would make sense at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Single 780 here too but I've never seen this issue. I have my Swift set via the turbo button to 120. In the NV control panel it's also set to 120. In the NV global game settings refresh is application controlled. I also have the Asus Monitor driver installed. It's on their support site.


I usually go to 144hz so i get a better DP cable. During google sessions i've found out that some Dell monitors also had no signal problems which were related to the DP cable itself. Pretty rediculous if that is the case, lol.


----------



## Wihglah

Just pulled the trigger in a Swift.









I ummed and ahhhed about 4K v 1440P, but figured 144Hz was more important.

Might have it by Tuesday.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Do you guys think 2x GeForce GTX 970's are enough for this monitor to get good FPS? I looked at TechPowerUp's review of 970 SLI and they got some really good numbers at 1600p. So I hope I'll be fine.


Yes, I think that would be fine. I have a single 780 Ti and get 60+ fps in BF4 at Ultra and 4xMSAA with Gsync at 2560 x 1440. I turn down a couple of game settings and I easily get over 100 fps and sometimes 144. Watch my video - I posted it earlier in this thread I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So has anyone else noticed that it takes alot longer to launch games with this monitor? I first really noticed it with the new drivers although I think it was the same on the old drivers. So I'm really not sure.


I have not noticed any difference in the time it takes games to load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> I get flickering at loading screens aswell.
> I heard those appear if the fps go 30 or below. Many loading screens seem to be around 30 fps.
> 
> Got once again a no signal with the newest 344.11 driver..
> Either they still didn't fix it or it's due to the cheap Displayport cable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> My first DP cable that came with my Swift caused crazy inputlag and bad stuttering below 100fps. My first replacement DP cable made by Cable Matters caused your lost signal bug, black screens ect
> 
> I fixed it by getting this one made by Accell, no weird inputlag or lost signal. I still can clearly tell when my frame rate goes from 144 down to 100, down to sub 100. It's not a smooth transition for me. I guess I perceive the change in smoothness too easily, even though GSYNC does make lower fps appear better I hate seeing that transition below 100fps.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-010B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVXVQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411330254&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=accell+displayport+cabgle


I don't have these problems. I used the cable that came with the display for a few days, now I use a 10 foot cable I bought on Amazon. Still fine. One thing to note though: the cable came loose on the monitor side once. I had to re-seat it in the back of the monitor, so you may want to double check that your two connections are firmly seated in the displayport "port" on the monitor and your video card.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger in a Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ummed and ahhhed about 4K v 1440P, but figured 144Hz was more important.
> 
> Might have it by Tuesday.


I most certainly agree with you.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger in a Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ummed and ahhhed about 4K v 1440P, but figured 144Hz was more important.
> 
> Might have it by Tuesday.


where did you order from on a sunday?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My brother has had 3D vision for a while now and I've always disliked it until I played Metro LL with it on for a bit. Not sure what it is about that game but the added immersion from playing it in 3D was pretty amazing. Being able to see the extra depth in the environment and looking down the barrel of your gun was great. Going to have to borrow his kit so that I can replay both Metro's in 3D. Glad that I finally have the option with the Swift and @ 1440p too!


Thanks for the corroboration, 3D is definitely more than a gimmick, it is actually really neat. Looking forward to Oculus Rift.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Are you seeing vertical lines in 3D? It is especially visible when you are looking at Lara in Tomb raider; in other words looking at skin tones or bright objects. Another game it was very apparent was RE5. Sadly, it degrades the PQ significantly IMO.


No vertical lines in 3D in Crysis 3, Assassins Creed: Black Flag and Batman: AC, the only three games that I've tried in 3D thus far, although I know what youre talking about and was getting that on Elisabeth's face in Bioshock: Infinite non-3D (I'm assuming its still present in 3D).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Lol 344.11 disabled my SLI too! Installed my two 980s and was wondering why the 2nd card's clock not moving until I found out that the SLI was disabled at the control panel. I thought I got dead gpu.


Doesn't upgrading to any driver disable SLI?


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> For me here with 1 GTX780 ref it does not change the framerate at all, the smothness I get from 45-60 are just amazing and I had never seen that having used a 60Hz monitor since a long time. When before I see the screen lag just at 45fps, now at 45fps it is something I can't really describe how beautiful it is. I believe it is the render of a 120-140fps display on a 144Hz screen without gsync
> 
> I notice lags at 20-30fps, no huge lags but almost the same lag I had previously at 45 on 60Hz monitor
> 
> In short G-Sync, night and day for me in DayZ SA and all my games I will never disable it again ;D But still I will invest in a SLI of 980 to get a permanent smoothness because actually I m too short on a single 780 to be smooth permanently with settings on high


So I gather you were running 1440 prior to getting the G-Sync monitor so you can compare the two and reliably saw the G-Sync 1440 is better than what you had?
The reason I ask is I'm running a 120hnz IPS Qnix monitor and a GTX 780 Classified O/C'd maxxed out and out of the cities I get 50-60 fps with V-Sync ON..when I hit the magic 60 fps, everything is as smooth as butter. I'd get a G-Sync monitor if I knew that it would actually be better than what I'm getting...IN REALITY.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> where did you order from on a sunday?


Overclockers UK

Free shipping and free Borderlands 2 Pre-Sequel


----------



## Leviathan25

I just got my monitor in this past weekend. I've been playing with it off and on for several days now.

Thoughts:

Motion clarity is much better on day-to-day use. I remember scrolling up and down while reading text, and the text would become unreadable until I stopped scrolling. I can continue reading now while I move screens around. It's a nice perk.

Games are smooth at any fps, in the sense that there's no tearing. However, I still can tell a big difference between games at 60- fps and about 85+ fps. Generally speaking it seems like there's some upper-level fps where the motion-clarity starts feeling almost like reality or something. It's been a real struggle to decide whether to play games at a lower fps with higher settings, or higher fps at lower settings.

Tomb Raider is a perfect example of this. I can turn on everything and get between 40-70 fps. But I can turn off tress fx and get a pretty consistent 85 fps. The game feels smoother and more life-like at 85fps, but the life-like hair from tressfx is a pretty big feature of the game imo... Not really sure what I can sacrifice to keep tressfx on, but it's an interesting thing to sit and play with options and watch the fluidity of motion change about.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> So I gather you were running 1440 prior to getting the G-Sync monitor so you can compare the two and reliably saw the G-Sync 1440 is better than what you had?
> The reason I ask is I'm running a 120hnz IPS Qnix monitor and a GTX 780 Classified O/C'd maxxed out and out of the cities I get 50-60 fps with V-Sync ON..when I hit the magic 60 fps, everything is as smooth as butter. I'd get a G-Sync monitor if I knew that it would actually be better than what I'm getting...IN REALITY.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hello Motorwayne









You can see it like this:

- [email protected] will have the same fluidity as [email protected]

- [email protected] will have better fluidity than [email protected] (because there won't be V-sync induced micro-stutter)

Also [email protected] or 50fps will have less latency than [email protected] or 50fps

Hope this helps.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> So I gather you were running 1440 prior to getting the G-Sync monitor so you can compare the two and reliably saw the G-Sync 1440 is better than what you had?
> The reason I ask is I'm running a 120hnz IPS Qnix monitor and a GTX 780 Classified O/C'd maxxed out and out of the cities I get 50-60 fps with V-Sync ON..when I hit the magic 60 fps, everything is as smooth as butter. I'd get a G-Sync monitor if I knew that it would actually be better than what I'm getting...IN REALITY.
> 
> Thoughts?


For me when I try 144Hz with and without G-Sync in DayZ with lowered graphic settings to reach a 60-80 to be closer of your spec, I really benefit of G-Sync while I'm in running in 1st Person and looking around, without G-Sync and moving the point of view my eyes notice the elements on the screens flickering but at a very very high rate, to the point of not really being confortable to play at 144Hz, I think that's what you call micro-stutter, when G-Sync is on this bad effect is gone, at least reduced, it is a lot more comfortable for the eyes and you will hardly notice micro-stutter except if you go too low in fps.

Unfortunately that's not something capturable in a video to demonstrate, best you can do is get one, try and decide if you keep it or not.

To note I can play again at 144Hz in DayZ again since the new nvidia drivers 344.11 the d3d renderer is no more fickering


----------



## vulcan78

What's the word on G-Sync and 3D Vision compatibility? Last I heard this was a driver issue that would be resolved in the future?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What's the word on G-Sync and 3D Vision compatibility? Last I heard this was a driver issue that would be resolved in the future?


Hello vulcan78









3D vision relies on shutter glasses to bring stereoscopic vision. So it requires a static refresh rate of 60Hz per eyes => 120Hz on the monitor.
It will not be compatible with G-sync. Since G-sync makes the monitor's refresh rate variable.

It's not a driver issue and will not be resolved in the future.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Hello vulcan78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D vision relies on shutter glasses to bring stereoscopic vision. So it requires a static refresh rate of 60Hz per eyes => 120Hz on the monitor.
> It will not be compatible with G-sync. Since G-sync makes the monitor's refresh rate variable.
> 
> It's not a driver issue and will not be resolved in the future.
> 
> Hope this helps.


To put some more detail to this, you can't run an active shutter 3D system with a variable shutter speed. Not only would it look really odd (the way active shutter works is that only one eye gets a frame at a time, and they shift the frames slightly left and right as they alternate, creating the parallax required for 3D perception - so with variable shutter speed each eye could get different "uptime"), but the shutters are real, physical objects flipping back and forth. There's inertia and momentum to them, and there's simply no way to make them respond at anything other than a fixed frequency with any consistency.

It's easy to make something flip back and forth at a fixed frequency. Changing that frequency takes a lot of work - as in real, physical work, of the force times distance variety. It simply can't be done fast enough.


----------



## ikomiko

It seems the swift isn't good for my eyes.

This montior has a very bright picture and i got eye strain. i found out that my monitor has problems with white saturation:

I can't see the last 4 Fields when iam using 50% Contrast. With 10% Contrast i can't see the last 2 fields.

How is youre monitor working with the white test?

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> It seems the swift isn't good for my eyes.
> 
> This montior has a very bright picture and i got eye strain. i found out that my monitor has problems with white saturation:
> 
> I can't see the last 4 Fields when iam using 50% Contrast. With 10% Contrast i can't see the last 2 fields.
> 
> How is youre monitor working with the white test?
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php


I can't see the last one. The second to last is hard to see but it's there.


----------



## Descadent

looks fine to me


----------



## ikomiko

Do you all have a nvidia cards? maybe it could be because of my ati 7950?


----------



## ikomiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I can't see the last one. The second to last is hard to see but it's there.


with 50% contrast?


----------



## ikomiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> looks fine to me


So it seems my Monitor is broken. I can only all fields when i watch from the side.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> with 50% contrast?


Yes im using the settings from owners thread in second post.


----------



## ikomiko

A this settings seems to be better. i see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Yes im using the settings from owners thread in second post.


Thank you so much now i can see the same as you







.


----------



## Amperial

One thing for sure.. nVidia drivers do not like the overclock button.
The Drivers pretty much conflict with it.. but that's quite an old story, though.

For now i didn't get any bug in BF3 / BF4 / CS:GO and in other games. Didn't touch the evil button yet!


----------



## Fiercy

Got my second Swift. This one is bleed free and pixel perfect. Quite better then my old bleeding one with the white dot!


----------



## Descadent

i got alerts set to get my second one...nothing gone off all day


----------



## Fiercy

It's funny because this one is behaving very weirdly that flicker people were talking about.. I see it.. In loading screens and even while playing game's like dota... will this ever end?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

no, thats G-Sync artifacts from what I understood.. but it does not bother me really, also its not real flicker just brightness lowering/insreasing somehow


----------



## Fiercy

Well i got my old one out of the box and when i looked very very closely It was flickering to but in the way that was barely noticeable. The new one is much better in fact that there is no bleeding but it flickers 3 times more then the old one.. and sometimes during usual gameplay. Open up cs go then **** tab open webpage like nytimes.com and see the flicker for your self on the new one its crazy.

Another thing i have noted is that flickering is gone if you use 60hz g sync.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> *Monitor Suggestions:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> A this settings seems to be better. i see
> Thank you so much now i can see the same as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah for me they the best settings I can find right now.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well i got my old one out of the box and when i looked very very closely It was flickering to but in the way that was barely noticeable. The new one is much better in fact that there is no bleeding but it flickers 3 times more then the old one.. and sometimes during usual gameplay. Open up cs go then **** tab open webpage like nytimes.com and see the flicker for your self on the new one its crazy.
> 
> Another thing i have noted is that flickering is gone if you use 60hz g sync.


Mhh.. so you alt tab then you open a webpage and you just see random flicker?
Doesn't seem normal, don't have that.

The only thing i've learned is not to touch the overclock button until they've fixed the drivers.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Yeah for me they the best settings I can find right now.


Sweet, glad to hear that post can help! If anyone has any new updates or suggestions, please post or PM myself. More then happy to update! I actually just realized I have an update for Monitor Suggestions, Will be updating Post #2 now!

Edit: Post #2 Updated! http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club#post_22759754


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Mhh.. so you alt tab then you open a webpage and you just see random flicker?
> Doesn't seem normal, don't have that.
> 
> The only thing i've learned is not to touch the overclock button until they've fixed the drivers.


No its when you are playing in you open steam overlay and there open a browser in it and go to some page that's when you see flicker.

Doing more tests I have come to the conclusion that it's happens only when fps below or around 30.. maybe in other case's to not sure.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> No its when you are playing in you open steam overlay and there open a browser in it and go to some page that's when you see flicker.
> 
> Doing more tests I have come to the conclusion that it's happens only when fps below or around 30.. maybe in other case's to not sure.


Well the 30 FPS Flicker is normal.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Hello all. I need a few questions answered about the Swift please









First of all my PC has an MSI 780 ti gaming video card in it (although I've sent it back to MSI for the 3rd time now for RMA =/) and using an AMD R9 270 in the meantime. My 780 ti was still working fine when I got the monitor and for about a week after but then it failed and I don't know what caused it but I'm assuming it's just the card itself. I actually considered that the monitor could be responsible for the Video card going screwy. I thought maybe Gsync could be the culprit or the fact that the cards frequency increases when the monitor is switched to 144hz. But now I'm fairly certain it was just the card and not the monitors doing. What do you think?

I tried playing many of my games when I first got the Swift to see how the performance would be with my 780 ti on 1440p and Gsync. Most of the games ran very well. I'm coming from a plain ol 6 year old 60hz dell monitor and for now, I still feel like 60fps or higher is perfect. I will of course do further testing with games that I can run at the very high refresh rates that this monitor supports to see how much different 144hz really feels compared to 60. I play a lot of demanding games though and at this resolution it's nearly impossible to get 144hz in many of them. Most of the games I tried ran at around 60fps which is fine for me (for now). I've been playing Dead Rising 3 and while the game was very playable, it was not optimal for me as it would dip into the low 40s at times. This is all on the single 780 ti.

I really like the new GPUs that Nvidia released, especially the 970s price/performance ratio. I am considering getting two of these new GPUs for SLI. I would like 2 980s but I don't know if I'm really willing to fork over 1100 bucks for them, two 970s for $700 on the other hand sounds very good.
The 970 is a bit slower than a 780 ti but not by all that much. I think two 970s in SLI would do very well on 1440p and give me the performance I'm looking for. Of course that is provided the game works well with SLI, or works with SLI at all.

My question is to those that are running the Swift with an SLI setup. How is your experience with it? Does it work well with Gsync?

Any input is appreciated thanks

oh forgot about these...

My Swift seemed fine at first as I did not notice any dead/stuck pixels. The "out of range" issue happened one time but only the one time. A few days ago I was watching a movie and noticed a tiny bright dot near the center of the screen. I guess that is a dead pixel =/ I used deadpixelbuddy.com and I can only see it on the black screen and it's very small. I really have not noticed it at all during gaming or any other movies but it's still early. If I do end up seeing it often I know it will annoy me, even though it is tiny. I'd hate to have to RMA this thing but I will if I have to. My question on this matter is if this qualifies for RMA?

lastly, what's the best thing to use to clean this matte panel and maintain it?

Again, thanks a lot for any input!!


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Hello all. I need a few questions answered about the Swift please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all my PC has an MSI 780 ti gaming video card in it (although I've sent it back to MSI for the 3rd time now for RMA =/) and using an AMD R9 270 in the meantime. My 780 ti was still working fine when I got the monitor and for about a week after but then it failed and I don't know what caused it but I'm assuming it's just the card itself. I actually considered that the monitor could be responsible for the Video card going screwy. I thought maybe Gsync could be the culprit or the fact that the cards frequency increases when the monitor is switched to 144hz. But now I'm fairly certain it was just the card and not the monitors doing. What do you think?
> 
> I tried playing many of my games when I first got the Swift to see how the performance would be with my 780 ti on 1440p and Gsync. Most of the games ran very well. I'm coming from a plain ol 6 year old 60hz dell monitor and for now, I still feel like 60fps or higher is perfect. I will of course do further testing with games that I can run at the very high refresh rates that this monitor supports to see how much different 144hz really feels compared to 60. I play a lot of demanding games though and at this resolution it's nearly impossible to get 144hz in many of them. Most of the games I tried ran at around 60fps which is fine for me (for now). I've been playing Dead Rising 3 and while the game was very playable, it was not optimal for me as it would dip into the low 40s at times. This is all on the single 780 ti.
> 
> I really like the new GPUs that Nvidia released, especially the 970s price/performance ratio. I am considering getting two of these new GPUs for SLI. I would like 2 980s but I don't know if I'm really willing to fork over 1100 bucks for them, two 970s for $700 on the other hand sounds very good.
> The 970 is a bit slower than a 780 ti but not by all that much. I think two 970s in SLI would do very well on 1440p and give me the performance I'm looking for. Of course that is provided the game works well with SLI, or works with SLI at all.
> 
> My question is to those that are running the Swift with an SLI setup. How is your experience with it? Does it work well with Gsync?
> 
> Any input is appreciated thanks
> 
> oh forgot about these...
> 
> My Swift seemed fine at first as I did not notice any dead/stuck pixels. The "out of range" issue happened one time but only the one time. A few days ago I was watching a movie and noticed a tiny bright dot near the center of the screen. I guess that is a dead pixel =/ I used deadpixelbuddy.com and I can only see it on the black screen and it's very small. I really have not noticed it at all during gaming or any other movies but it's still early. If I do end up seeing it often I know it will annoy me, even though it is tiny. I'd hate to have to RMA this thing but I will if I have to. My question on this matter is if this qualifies for RMA?
> 
> lastly, what's the best thing to use to clean this matte panel and maintain it?
> 
> Again, thanks a lot for any input!!


A while back I remember reading about this, you can find the below post and read further. But this below quote may explain as well. Sounds like on a single gpu gysnc will save the world on any Framerate, while if your running sli make sure its powerful enough to keep the FPS Very high! Hope this helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Gsync does not work well with sli if frames drop below 80 which is ironically when gsync should shine.
> 
> Numerous users all reporting this via blurbuster & nvidia forums. Suggest u do the same.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Thanks for the reply. That sounds scary. I hope it's a driver issues and that it can and will be fixed...


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. That sounds scary. I hope it's a driver issues and that it can and will be fixed...


Thats just a quote, I still recommend further research of course, but bf4 sli was a early problem I saw multiple times throughout this thread. By now, a driver could have fixed that, its been a month.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well the 30 FPS Flicker is normal.


Well that's the thing my old swift never flickered like this under 30fps.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I tried playing many of my games when I first got the Swift to see how the performance would be with my 780 ti on 1440p and Gsync. Most of the games ran very well. I'm coming from a plain ol 6 year old 60hz dell monitor and for now, I still feel like 60fps or higher is perfect. I will of course do further testing with games that I can run at the very high refresh rates that this monitor supports to see how much different 144hz really feels compared to 60. I play a lot of demanding games though and at this resolution it's nearly impossible to get 144hz in many of them. Most of the games I tried ran at around 60fps which is fine for me (for now). I've been playing Dead Rising 3 and while the game was very playable, it was not optimal for me as it would dip into the low 40s at times. This is all on the single 780 ti.


I'm running a single 780ti as well. I've found so far that somewhere around 80-85 fps is the preferred target for this monitor. You can run it at a lower framerate, but you just don't get the "feel" of tighter control (better than a 60hz monitor, that is) that is the real benefit of it. In tomb raider, I found if I turn off tress fx, my fps goes up to about 85-90. I start to feel like I can hit targets easier with weapons. It is easier to move about, and the quick-time and battle moments are more fun.

Last night I loaded up half-life 2. An old game, I know, but I started playing through it again at 144hz, and I did notice things in the game that I never noticed before. I was also able to hit targets and do better in gunfights than I previously was able. Basically it really did make a big difference.

I think g-synch is great. It keeps the game looking good throughout all kinds of fps, but I also think getting that fps up above 60hz is really big deal and should be a goal of those with the monitor. To me, you don't really start seeing something "amazing" until that point. I am not planning to get another graphics card any time soon though. I will only upgrade the 780ti when the next video card can solidly eclipse it (ie close to 30% performance increase), which will probably be several years from now.


----------



## MattBee

Hi All,

With G sync ive noticed that games can be to smooth. Titanfall for instance runs so smooth is hard for me to aim. But if I dissable g sync I play so much better (I win 95% of maches).
Is it possible input lag is slighly more? Or just so damn smooth i i over shoot with my mouse.

Crysis 3 with g sync isnt so good cause its fps hover around 40-50 ( i have a 980). Perhaps shooters just arnt very good for g sync.

on the other end though, tom raider runs at around 60-80 and its glorious. Then you can play gta4 or watch dogs and wow. I almost cant believe it.

Although I love the monitor and my new gtx 980 is really good. Im no quite sold on G sync. In some games I disable it, in some I enable it.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I'm running a single 780ti as well. I've found so far that somewhere around 80-85 fps is the preferred target for this monitor. You can run it at a lower framerate, but you just don't get the "feel" of tighter control (better than a 60hz monitor, that is) that is the real benefit of it. In tomb raider, I found if I turn off tress fx, my fps goes up to about 85-90. I start to feel like I can hit targets easier with weapons. It is easier to move about, and the quick-time and battle moments are more fun.
> 
> Last night I loaded up half-life 2. An old game, I know, but I started playing through it again at 144hz, and I did notice things in the game that I never noticed before. I was also able to hit targets and do better in gunfights than I previously was able. Basically it really did make a big difference.
> 
> I think g-synch is great. It keeps the game looking good throughout all kinds of fps, but I also think getting that fps up above 60hz is really big deal and should be a goal of those with the monitor. To me, you don't really start seeing something "amazing" until that point. I am not planning to get another graphics card any time soon though. I will only upgrade the 780ti when the next video card can solidly eclipse it (ie close to 30% performance increase), which will probably be several years from now.


30% performance, I expect it before Christmas. 980 already pushing 15% difference at times. Titan X or 980 ti will Shine big!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I'm not exactly sure on Gsync either. When I first turned it on and started playing Dead Rising 3 I did feel like it was much smoother than before even though the FPS was about the same or even lower since resolution was increased. Sometimes when I turn off Gsync I see a lot more stutter and other times or games I don't see any difference. I need to do more testing though as I only had about a week before my card went haywire.

I also don't want to upgrade my GPU. I mean I spent over $700 on it what 4 months ago? The thing is though that I can get two of these 970s for the price of one 780 ti and under the right circumstances they would obliterate the 780 ti, nearly doubling the FPS. These new Maxwell GPUs also offer other benefits like MFAA right? Anyway, after playing Dead Rising 3 I realized that one 780 ti is not enough for me anymore, not like it was with my 1080p monitor.

I could not see a difference when I turned on the ULMB either but again, I need more time with it.

How about you all? What say you on the matter of ULMB?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well that's the thing my old swift never flickered like this under 30fps.


Can't believe, honestly.
As G-Sync only works only down to 30 FPS.

..i just gonna link some good answer inhere:

Quote:


> I should note that the flickering effect is really visible on certain colors such as pink, and moreso on the left side of the monitor than the right. It's pretty minor and shouldn't be seen while playing a game unless you are running one locked at 30 fps or have extremely underpowered hardware.
> 
> G-Sync will not allow the monitor's refresh rate to drop below 30 Hz as anything slower than that will apparently have an adverse affect on image quality. If your framerate drops to 30 or lower which is very common on loading screens, G-Sync will force the monitor to refresh after 1/30 of a second has passed to prevent this.
> 
> Now where the flickering comes in: Say the game is running at 24 fps. G-Sync will force a refresh after 1/30s, then 1/120s later the next frame is ready and displayed immediately. This bouncing back and forth between 30 Hz and 120 Hz causes the inversion pattern to be visible and to visibly flicker.


Link to it: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1234&sid=7b9a7a3983cb053df90214a2f0a28849&start=10

That also explains why the 60 hz doesn't flicker as much as lets say 144 hz.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

According to techpowerup the average increase of the 980 over the 780 ti is only 7%. This testing was done across 20 or so games as they always do.


----------



## Enz0wn

Just got my ROG Swift from UPS! I got it from Best Buy of all places. I have a couple newbie questions if someone doesn't mind answering:

1. How do I install the drivers from Asus' site? I've read on here that the drivers from the CD can cause issues, so I want to use the online drivers, but I can't figure out how to install them.

2. Additionally, how do I install the color profile that was posted on the first page of this thread?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Just got my ROG Swift from UPS! I got it from Best Buy of all places. I have a couple newbie questions if someone doesn't mind answering:
> 
> 1. How do I install the drivers from Asus' site? I've read on here that the drivers from the CD can cause issues, so I want to use the online drivers, but I can't figure out how to install them.
> 
> 2. Additionally, how do I install the color profile that was posted on the first page of this thread?


The color profile can be right clicked and installed, once you unzip the folder and extract.

Drivers :
http://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> The color profile can be right clicked and installed, once you unzip the folder and extract.
> 
> Drivers :
> http://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/


Thanks.

I have the drivers downloaded, but I don't know how to install them.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I have the drivers downloaded, but I don't know how to install them.


I'm sorry I havent actually installed them, I never used the CD either. Simply plugged in the monitor and let it install its-self! I can try an install them when I get home, but beyond what it installs on its own, I've never had problems and don't know of a reason why you would need too.


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I'm sorry I havent actually installed them, I never used the CD either. Simply plugged in the monitor and let it install its-self! I can try an install them when I get home, but beyond what it installs on its own, I've never had problems and don't know of a reason why you would need too.


Oh ok. I thought you needed to manually install the drivers in order for G-Sync and the higher frame rates to function. I have my Swift connected through my laptop right now, as I don't have my build just yet. Was hoping I could use G-Sync and 144Hz, but it looks like it isn't supported with my laptop's Nvidia card. Oh well, at least I can use 1440p.









If you do figure out how to install that driver, please let me know! Also, right-clicking and choosing Install Profile didn't work. My RGB settings are still at 100-100-100. I wonder if it has to do with it being connected to my laptop...


----------



## Descadent

update laptop's gpu drivers yet?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Oh ok. I thought you needed to manually install the drivers in order for G-Sync and the higher frame rates to function. I have my Swift connected through my laptop right now, as I don't have my build just yet. Was hoping I could use G-Sync and 144Hz, but it looks like it isn't supported with my laptop's Nvidia card. Oh well, at least I can use 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do figure out how to install that driver, please let me know! Also, right-clicking and choosing Install Profile didn't work. My RGB settings are still at 100-100-100. I wonder if it has to do with it being connected to my laptop...


What gpu does your laptop have?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Hello vulcan78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D vision relies on shutter glasses to bring stereoscopic vision. So it requires a static refresh rate of 60Hz per eyes => 120Hz on the monitor.
> It will not be compatible with G-sync. Since G-sync makes the monitor's refresh rate variable.
> 
> It's not a driver issue and will not be resolved in the future.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the clarification Hasty.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> To put some more detail to this, you can't run an active shutter 3D system with a variable shutter speed. Not only would it look really odd (the way active shutter works is that only one eye gets a frame at a time, and they shift the frames slightly left and right as they alternate, creating the parallax required for 3D perception - so with variable shutter speed each eye could get different "uptime"), but the shutters are real, physical objects flipping back and forth. There's inertia and momentum to them, and there's simply no way to make them respond at anything other than a fixed frequency with any consistency.
> 
> It's easy to make something flip back and forth at a fixed frequency. Changing that frequency takes a lot of work - as in real, physical work, of the force times distance variety. It simply can't be done fast enough.


You say the shutter is accomplished by physically blocking the light, I've looked at the glasses and the only way I could see this accomplished is with LCD or something?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I'm not exactly sure on Gsync either. When I first turned it on and started playing Dead Rising 3 I did feel like it was much smoother than before even though the FPS was about the same or even lower since resolution was increased. Sometimes when I turn off Gsync I see a lot more stutter and other times or games I don't see any difference. I need to do more testing though as I only had about a week before my card went haywire.
> 
> I also don't want to upgrade my GPU. I mean I spent over $700 on it what 4 months ago? The thing is though that I can get two of these 970s for the price of one 780 ti and under the right circumstances they would obliterate the 780 ti, nearly doubling the FPS. These new Maxwell GPUs also offer other benefits like MFAA right? Anyway, after playing Dead Rising 3 I realized that one 780 ti is not enough for me anymore, not like it was with my 1080p monitor.
> 
> I could not see a difference when I turned on the ULMB either but again, I need more time with it.
> 
> How about you all? What say you on the matter of ULMB?


Simply pick up a second 780 Ti! There should be a plethora of them on ebay now as those with more money than sense and/or a dire need for 3 display ports will be/already are ditching 780 Ti. I imagine you should be able to acquire a lightly used, relatively new (as in under 6 mos old) 780 Ti for around $500.

Non-reference 780 Ti is about on par with reference 980 albeit 20 C lower temps (EVGA 780 Ti SC peak load temps of 63 C versus 80 C on the 980).

If I had a 780 Ti I would be waiting for 980 Ti, there is only a marginal improvement in performance with 980 and it isn't even on the 22nM process, its glorified Kepler.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-sc-acx-superclock-review,1.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-and-980-reference-review,1.html

Bench at +100 core/+300 memory (1255 boost) over default EVGA SC ACX clocks (default vbios and voltage) in signature.


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> What gpu does your laptop have?


It's a 680m. It isn't on Nvidia's list of supported G-Sync cards, but I've done some reading and some with older cards can still use G-Sync. The LED on my panel shows up as White, which apparently means G-Sync is not active. However, playing games at 50fps feels so much smoother for some reason? Maybe it's all in my head, but it feels like it's working...though I really don't know how to test it for sure.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I have the drivers downloaded, but I don't know how to install them.


Ok I downloaded the driver listed online and it is nothing more then a default display profile. Useless at this point, so plug in the monitor and let it install itself.

Now for the profile, how to install it. Because I use windows 7 ultimate 64bit that's all I can speak for..

Start
Search Color Management
Open Color Management
Check the Use my settings box under Devices Tab
Click Add
Any downloaded Display Profile will be available in this window
Select your profile of choice, click ok
Now back in the Devices Tab window, select your profile, then select Set as Default Profile.
Click Ok

Wall-La Installed.

Also if you want to create your own profile:
Instead of under Devices tab go to Advanced
Select Calibrate Display and follow the setup to create your own display profile.
This new profile will also be selectable under devices tab once created.

Hope this helps!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Hasty.
> You say the shutter is accomplished by physically blocking the light, I've looked at the glasses and the only way I could see this accomplished is with LCD or something?
> Simply pick up a second 780 Ti! There should be a plethora of them on ebay now as those with more money than sense and/or a dire need for 3 display ports will be/already are ditching 780 Ti. I imagine you should be able to acquire a lightly used, relatively new (as in under 6 mos old) 780 Ti for around $500.
> 
> Non-reference 780 Ti is about on par with reference 980 albeit 20 C lower temps (EVGA 780 Ti SC peak load temps of 63 C versus 80 C on the 980).
> 
> If I had a 780 Ti I would be waiting for 980 Ti, there is only a marginal improvement in performance with 980 and it isn't even on the 22nM process, its glorified Kepler.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-sc-acx-superclock-review,1.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-and-980-reference-review,1.html
> 
> Bench at +100 core/+300 memory (1255 boost) over default EVGA SC ACX clocks (default vbios and voltage) in signature.


I wouldn't mind a second 780 ti but I definitely don't want to buy a used one and they are still very expensive, they don't offer the new features like MFAA and the new lighting crap that the new GPUs do.
The biggest problem I have with it though is that if I were to get a second one for say $500 that would mean I spent $1200 on GPU. I would much rather sell my 780 ti and buy two 970s for SLI for $700.
Best case scenario for me would be if I could whine MSI into giving me a refund or a 980 or two 970s even because this is the third time I've had to RMA this card.


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Ok I downloaded the driver listed online and it is nothing more then a default display profile. Useless at this point, so plug in the monitor and let it install itself.
> 
> Now for the profile, how to install it. Because I use windows 7 ultimate 64bit that's all I can speak for..
> 
> Start
> Search Color Management
> Open Color Management
> Check the Use my settings box under Devices Tab
> Click Add
> Any downloaded Display Profile will be available in this window
> Select your profile of choice, click ok
> Now back in the Devices Tab window, select your profile, then select Set as Default Profile.
> Click Ok
> 
> Wall-La Installed.
> 
> Also if you want to create your own profile:
> Instead of under Devices tab go to Advanced
> Select Calibrate Display and follow the setup to create your own display profile.
> This new profile will also be selectable under devices tab once created.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hmm..upon hitting "close", should I notice the change right away? At least in brightness I mean. By default, the monitor is set to 80 brightness. After setting the color profile to the one you linked to, which has a brightness of 32, nothing happens. It's not really a big deal, it might just be a lack of GPU support of my end I guess? I manually set the profile myself. The only option I'm confused about is "Calibrated to 130 cd/m2". Is this also something I need to set somehow?

Again thanks for all the help. It's always frustrating when something as easy as right clicking and choosing "Install" won't even work.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Hmm..upon hitting "close", should I notice the change right away? At least in brightness I mean. By default, the monitor is set to 80 brightness. After setting the color profile to the one you linked to, which has a brightness of 32, nothing happens. It's not really a big deal, it might just be a lack of GPU support of my end I guess? I manually set the profile myself. The only option I'm confused about is "Calibrated to 130 cd/m2". Is this also something I need to set somehow?
> 
> Again thanks for all the help. It's always frustrating when something as easy as right clicking and choosing "Install" won't even work.


The 130cd/m2 is a measurement, not a settings. Try the advanced tab and calibrate your own profile, since you are running on a laptop make sure you do the setup wizard on the monitor PG278Q and not your laptop display because you will then be calibrating your laptop and not your new monitor. Once you finish that setup it will create a new profile, once you have that profile and the profile you downloaded, under the devices tab, switch between the 2 profiles setting as default, you will see a difference as soon as you click set as default profile, rotate between the 2 profiles trying that. I can see a difference right there, before even clicking OK I can see a difference, also when under devices tab, make sure your working on monitor 2, not your laptop once again. Most of use this as our main monitor of course so for you just be careful to always have your new monitor selected. Click Identify Monitors if your not sure which one is your monitor. Then select based on that identification in this drop down before selecting any profile.


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> The 130cd/m2 is a measurement, not a settings. Try the advanced tab and calibrate your own profile, since you are running on a laptop make sure you do the setup wizard on the monitor PG278Q and not your laptop display because you will then be calibrating your laptop and not your new monitor. Once you finish that setup it will create a new profile, once you have that profile and the profile you downloaded, under the devices tab, switch between the 2 profiles setting as default, you will see a difference as soon as you click set as default profile, rotate between the 2 profiles trying that. I can see a difference right there, before even clicking OK I can see a difference, also when under devices tab, make sure your working on monitor 2, not your laptop once again. Most of use this as our main monitor of course so for you just be careful to always have your new monitor selected. Click Identify Monitors if your not sure which one is your monitor. Then select based on that identification in this drop down before selecting any profile.


Yeah, Windows listed both of my screens as "Generic PnP Monitor", so I couldn't tell which was which at first. Upon changing between different profiles, I notice the monitor will get bright for a quarter of a second, then go back to normal. I assume this means it worked? I tested by just raising the brightness on the monitor, but keeping 97-98-98 for RGB (brightness will be the most noticeable difference for changing profiles anyways). These profiles affect brightness, right? Nothing seems to be changing when I set the custom profile to default...


----------



## Fishballs

Lol, well seeing a brightness change is good but going back is different, at least for me. I would only recommend running your own calibration through the advanced tab at this time. At least that way, you are setting what feels best to you, rather then technically best by numbers someone created from there own monitor.


----------



## MattBee

I have a R9 290. What in your opinions is best. Do I buy the gtx 980 and get gysnc. (i borrowed my friends 780ti so I know g sync is nice). But the gtx 980 isnt a huge performance difference then the 290.
Or Do I buy another 290 for crossfire nearly double the performance in game ?

im going to do one or the other.

TY


----------



## Enz0wn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Lol, well seeing a brightness change is good but going back is different, at least for me. I would only recommend running your own calibration through the advanced tab at this time. At least that way, you are setting what feels best to you, rather then technically best by numbers someone created from there own monitor.


You're right, I should just calibrate my own. Thanks again for the twentieth time...time to get back to 1440p gaming.


----------



## MattBee

Farcry 4 uses physx that settles i. Getting the 980 lol


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Get two 970s man


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I wouldn't mind a second 780 ti but I definitely don't want to buy a used one and they are still very expensive, they don't offer the new features like MFAA and the new lighting crap that the new GPUs do.
> The biggest problem I have with it though is that if I were to get a second one for say $500 that would mean I spent $1200 on GPU. I would much rather sell my 780 ti and buy two 970s for SLI for $700.
> Best case scenario for me would be if I could whine MSI into giving me a refund or a 980 or two 970s even because this is the third time I've had to RMA this card.


Yeah I was about to advise against selling your single 780 Ti and putting that balance towards 970 SLI but from what I gather 970 is actually really close to 780 Ti performance wise. I thought it would be significantly slower but no its right on par:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,26.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,27.html

And youll pick up 1GB of VRAM in the process. Yeah I'm somewhat kicking myself in the pants right now because I just put my PC together three months ago and did fork out about $1500 for EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX SLI and I could have done that for about $800 (non-reference of course) had I waited.

At this point I will lose even more if I ditch 780 Ti SLI for 970 or 980 SLI as there is no gain to be had from the former and only a marginal gain of 10% from the latter and 980 Ti or whatever the 22nM Maxwell flag-ship card will be called will be out in two years or less.

It was ill-advised putting my PC together only 3 months ago with Ivy E and Kepler components but the mobile GPU's on my laptop (680M) were showing signs of failure (refused to OC) and I was ready for a performance increase. I don't really regret doing it though as without DX12 both Ivy E and Haswell E don't mean much and the performance difference with 28nM Maxwell is really only 10% or so, not the 40-60% performance difference seen between Fermi and Kepler. And I have been enjoying my 780 Ti SLI, especially having picked up my ROG Swift, playing games in either 3D Vision or 120 FPS keeps these cards sufficiently tapped out.

Yeah at this point youre probably better off selling that single 780 Ti and picking up 970 SLI as the cost difference is negligible and youll pick up some VRAM and be ready for Voxel illumination although that will likely not make its way to games for a while as developers play catch-up with the hardware refresh. MFAA doesn't seem to be that big of a deal. DX12 WILL be a big deal when it finally arrives, hopefully Micro$oft won't do what they did with DX11 and say that all of us on 7 need to have 8.1 or newer to run it, but knowing that Micro$oft is Micro$oft, another greedy corporation, (Games For Windows Live anyone?) that will be EXACTLY what they will do. I'm praying Steam OS or something else becomes viable. Can't wait to kick this sociopathic institution to the curb.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah I was about to advise against selling your single 780 Ti and putting that balance towards 970 SLI but from what I gather 970 is actually really close to 780 Ti performance wise. I thought it would be significantly slower but no its right on par:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,26.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,27.html
> 
> And youll pick up 1GB of VRAM in the process. Yeah I'm somewhat kicking myself in the pants right now because I just put my PC together three months ago and did fork out about $1500 for EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX SLI and I could have done that for about $800 (non-reference of course) had I waited.
> 
> At this point I will lose even more if I ditch 780 Ti SLI for 970 or 980 SLI as there is no gain to be had from the former and only a marginal gain of 10% from the latter and 980 Ti or whatever the 22nM Maxwell flag-ship card will be called will be out in two years or less.
> 
> It was ill-advised putting my PC together only 3 months ago with Ivy E and Kepler components but the mobile GPU's on my laptop (680M) were showing signs of failure (refused to OC) and I was ready for a performance increase. I don't really regret doing it though as without DX12 both Ivy E and Haswell E don't mean much and the performance difference with 28nM Maxwell is really only 10% or so, not the 40-60% performance difference seen between Fermi and Kepler. And I have been enjoying my 780 Ti SLI, especially having picked up my ROG Swift, playing games in either 3D Vision or 120 FPS keeps these cards sufficiently tapped out.
> 
> Yeah at this point youre probably better off selling that single 780 Ti and picking up 970 SLI as the cost difference is negligible and youll pick up some VRAM and be ready for Voxel illumination although that will likely not make its way to games for a while as developers play catch-up with the hardware refresh. MFAA doesn't seem to be that big of a deal. DX12 WILL be a big deal when it finally arrives, hopefully Micro$oft won't do what they did with DX11 and say that all of us on 7 need to have 8.1 or newer to run it, but knowing that Micro$oft is Micro$oft, another greedy corporation, (Games For Windows Live anyone?) that will be EXACTLY what they will do. I'm praying Steam OS or something else becomes viable. Can't wait to kick this socipathic institution to the curb.


It looks to me like the 780 ti lead over the 970 is the same as the 980s lead over the 780 ti, marginal at best. The performance is not really the issue though, it's everything else. The efficiency and extra features along with the price of the new cards is the incentive for me really, well I mean that and the fact that I want to SLI. I would be happy with any of the high end combos honestly. I think any one of them would give me the performance I seek. basically, anything above 770s in SLI is what I'm after. As for the software features well I don't know much about them but of course it's always better to have the option available to you rather than not. I like to use MSAA or TXAA but it is a big hit in demanding games and if MFAA can deliver 4XMSAA quality at 2XMSAA performance hit then I'm all about that, I mean it's extra performance for free. DSR well I don't know what the difference is between that and SSAA. The new lighting tech they have sounds nice but again, I'm clueless. The efficiency is good for electric bill I guess but my case is carbide 500R and I believe the airflow will be more than sufficient for two 780 ti like these to stay nice and frosty.

My 780 ti is at the RMA center for the third time now and I don't know what they plan on doing. I'm sure they will want to trry and stick me with another one of the same cards but my friend told me that there is a policy or law or whatever that says if the product fails a certain amount of times like 2 or 3 times then they are obligated to issue you a refund or give you a brand new item. I'm actually going to try and do a little research on this now and see if there are any options available to me besides getting back another 780 ti and trying to sell it or just buying another one for SLI.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> It seems the swift isn't good for my eyes.
> 
> This montior has a very bright picture and i got eye strain. i found out that my monitor has problems with white saturation:
> 
> I can't see the last 4 Fields when iam using 50% Contrast. With 10% Contrast i can't see the last 2 fields.
> 
> How is youre monitor working with the white test?
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/white.php


I have my monitor set to brightness 60, contrast 50 and warm color temp. I can see them all except the last one. The second last one is VERY faint, but I can see it sometimes. Worst case, the last two fields are invisible.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Mhh.. so you alt tab then you open a webpage and you just see random flicker?
> Doesn't seem normal, don't have that.
> 
> The only thing i've learned is not to touch the overclock button until they've fixed the drivers.


Odd that your overclock button does not work as expected. Maybe it's related to the game. I run my Windows desktop at 120 Hz, and when I start up BF4, the monitor stays at 120Hz even though I've selected 144 in the game. So, I press the turbo button while in BF4, and the monitor runs at 144Hz. If I alt-tab back to my desktop, the monitor goes back to 120 Hz, no flicker. When I go back into the running game, the monitor stays at 120 Hz, so I just press the turbo button again to get it back to 144 Hz and everything is fine. I see no flicker at any time. I'm using the latest nvidia drivers that were released a few days ago, an running Windows 8.1 64-bit.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> It looks to me like the 780 ti lead over the 970 is the same as the 980s lead over the 780 ti, marginal at best. The performance is not really the issue though, it's everything else. The efficiency and extra features along with the price of the new cards is the incentive for me really, well I mean that and the fact that I want to SLI. I would be happy with any of the high end combos honestly. I think any one of them would give me the performance I seek. basically, anything above 770s in SLI is what I'm after. As for the software features well I don't know much about them but of course it's always better to have the option available to you rather than not. I like to use MSAA or TXAA but it is a big hit in demanding games and if MFAA can deliver 4XMSAA quality at 2XMSAA performance hit then I'm all about that, I mean it's extra performance for free. DSR well I don't know what the difference is between that and SSAA. The new lighting tech they have sounds nice but again, I'm clueless. The efficiency is good for electric bill I guess but my case is carbide 500R and I believe the airflow will be more than sufficient for two 780 ti like these to stay nice and frosty.
> 
> My 780 ti is at the RMA center for the third time now and I don't know what they plan on doing. I'm sure they will want to trry and stick me with another one of the same cards but my friend told me that there is a policy or law or whatever that says if the product fails a certain amount of times like 2 or 3 times then they are obligated to issue you a refund or give you a brand new item. I'm actually going to try and do a little research on this now and see if there are any options available to me besides getting back another 780 ti and trying to sell it or just buying another one for SLI.


I'm getting conflicting information regarding the 970's performance vis a vis 780 Ti. The guru3d articles I referred to above seem to paint the 970 in the same league as 780 Ti and 980 but I just viewed Linus' review of Asus' Strix 970 and if you take the time to pause the video when Luke breaks down the performance the 970 is clearly outclassed in every regard except power consumption.






So I suppose the jury is still out on the 970 but I am going back on my advice to ditch your existing 780 Ti to pick up 970 SLI for roughly the same amount of money. 780 Ti is still clearly more powerful with non-reference 780 Ti being right about on par with reference 980 (albeit with less VRAM and more power hungry) and for a little more than you would spend going 970 SLI you could go 780 TI SLI which would be considerably more powerful than 970 SLI (~15% per card, 30% in SLI).

As I am someone who is currently running a minimum 2xMSAA at 2560x1440 (I would like to run 4x but its too demanding) MFAA is actually very compelling, but I have to ask why this feature isn't backward compatible with Kepler and earlier architecture, it clearly isn't a hardware feature.

I wasn't aware your 780 Ti was going through an RMA process, is it reference or what? And yes most manufacturers have a replace or refund rule after 3 RMA's I believe. If you do end up having it replaced I would actually consider spending up for 980. If it was me I would be going for Gigabyte's G1 980 Windforce/Gaming, money permitting in SLI....

In sum, the pros of going 970 SLI would be:

MFAA, but only if it is present in all of the games youre playing, as this might close the performance gap somewhat.

Reduced power draw, which might actually be beneficial if you don't already have at least a 750W PSU for 780 Ti SLI, depending on the needs of the rest of the system (I'm using an 850W PSU which is really close to what I am actually drawing with a 4930 @ 4.5Ghz and 780 Ti SLI). Significantly less electricity consumption equates into about $60-80 a year or more saving a year.

Potentially less heat borne across the entire system, especially important if youre using non-reference cards in a case with average airflow.

Staying with 780 Ti SLI you are guaranteed to have better performance by nearly every parameter, this calculus changes a bit if your 780 Ti is reference and you replace it with non-reference 970 SLI.

If MFAA does eventually become available for Kepler and earlier the performance gap between 970 and 780 Ti will remain, albeit the VRAM difference.


----------



## Roelv

Does anyone have experience running the Displayport cable over longer distances than 2 meter (6 feet)? From what I heard the included cable is 2 meter because that's the maximum length that guarantees full bandwidth. However I would really prefer using a 5 meter cable.

I searched everywhere but just couldn't find a clear answer when pushing maximum bandwidth like with the Swift. The best cable I could find in my area is 28 AWG double-shielded: http://www.clicktronic.com/en/products/displayport
Obviously 24 AWG would be better but that's only available for their 20 meter cable which they also claim to support 4K.


----------



## Georgey123

Bit of a specific question guys. Is anyone here running their Swift with just a single GTX 980 that has been overclocked and plays BF4?

Cheers


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Bit of a specific question guys. Is anyone here running their Swift with just a single GTX 980 that has been overclocked and plays BF4?
> 
> Cheers


If you can wait 24 hours I'll let you know.


----------



## HiTechPixel

What do you guys make of this?:

G-Sync laggy below 60 FPS

Performance decrease with ASUS ROG SWIFT


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> What do you guys make of this?:
> 
> G-Sync laggy below 60 FPS
> 
> Performance decrease with ASUS ROG SWIFT


nothing, for one thing don't play any games that get that low fps wise....and 2nd off just seems like issues with other things with their system/mouse smoothing/mouse polling rates


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> What do you guys make of this?:
> 
> G-Sync laggy below 60 FPS
> 
> Performance decrease with ASUS ROG SWIFT


Yes, below 60fps I am very laggy / glitchy accompanied with some good ol microstutter with GSYNC on. Some friends of mine claim they're smooth down in the 40's but I think they're just not as perceptive to lower frame rates as they think they are. Plenty of people are claiming to not have that issue I have with microstuttering sub 60 however so maybe my unit is defective? But if you get this monitor and plan on running it around that frame rate you defeat the purpose of the money you just spent. GSYNC or not it's a 144hz gaming monitor and it's 100+ fps you should be going for at all times, especially in an online shooter, this thing should be taken away from you if you're running games at 60fps on this bad boy.

Luckily my 4790k / 780 Ti overclocked keeps the Swift above 100+ all the time in pretty much everything even with high gfx settings, so I don't ever really have to worry about 60fps fortunately. I would definitely have that be your mind set If I were you, because you can't enjoy a shooter at lower frame rates even with gsync (not if you're used to that 120hz experience already). Racing games / flight sims will be your only hope for getting low frames but still looking very damn good.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Yes, below 60fps I am very laggy / glitchy accompanied with some good ol microstutter with GSYNC on. Some friends of mine claim they're smooth down in the 40's but I think they're just not as perceptive to lower frame rates as they think they are. Plenty of people are claiming to not have that issue I have with microstuttering sub 60 however so maybe my unit is defective? But if you get this monitor and plan on running it around that frame rate you defeat the purpose of the money you just spent. GSYNC or not it's a 144hz gaming monitor and it's 100+ fps you should be going for at all times, especially in an online shooter, this thing should be taken away from you if you're running games at 60fps on this bad boy.
> 
> Luckily my 4790k / 780 Ti overclocked keeps the Swift above 100+ all the time in pretty much everything even with high gfx settings, so I don't ever really have to worry about 60fps fortunately. I would definitely have that be your mind set If I were you, because you can't enjoy a shooter at lower frame rates even with gsync (not if you're used to that 120hz experience already). Racing games / flight sims will be your only hope for getting low frames but still looking very damn good.


Totally Agree. +1


----------



## HiTechPixel

The issue with the mouse slowing down under 60 FPS is a huge issue for me. Although luckily it's ONLY because of G-Sync and not the monitor itself. So I could disable G-Sync and run ULMB all the time instead.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The issue with the mouse slowing down under 60 FPS is a huge issue for me. Although luckily it's ONLY because of G-Sync and not the monitor itself. So I could disable G-Sync and run ULMB all the time instead.


You shouldn't run ULMB either.
ULMB is best used at [email protected] V-sync ON


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The issue with the mouse slowing down under 60 FPS is a huge issue for me. Although luckily it's ONLY because of G-Sync and not the monitor itself. So I could disable G-Sync and run ULMB all the time instead.


Problem is, running ULMB on a 27" monitor will show every little imperfection in a way that a 23/24" will not. I find ULMB to be completely unusable on a screen this size, part of this I'm sure if my eyes are used to gsync, but it's also really terrible to see screen tearing on a giant display sitting a couple feet in front of you. Not just screen tearing, but the overall experience of the monitor / gpu not being truly sync'd on 27" monitor in general just looks like crap and doesn't feel all that great either. 1080p with a smaller screen much bettered suited for ULMB use from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Problem is, running ULMB on a 27" monitor will show every little imperfection in a way that a 23/24" will not. I find ULMB to be completely unusable on a screen this size, part of this I'm sure if my eyes are used to gsync, but it's also really terrible to see screen tearing on a giant display sitting a couple feet in front of you. Not just screen tearing, but the overall experience of the monitor / gpu not being truly sync'd on 27" monitor in general just looks like crap and doesn't feel all that great easier. 1080p with a smaller screen much bettered suited for ULMB use from what I've seen so far.


ULMB should really not be used unless you have perfect sync.
The increased motion clarity of ULMB, makes tearing and micro stutter way more apparent.
And if a frame spans over multiple refreshes, you will get multiple image artifacts.


----------



## Fiercy

So guys do you all get the flicker during some loading screens at the top right and left edges sometimes a little bit or is it just me?


----------



## Georgey123

cheers, i just need to see how much the framerate will drop below 100fps at around med to high settings.

@Wihglah


----------



## Mhill2029

I always thought my tri sli score seemed low in some things and GPU usage was poor, I completely turned off gysnc from NCP and my avg FPS did increase quite a lot.

3930K @ 4.5Ghz
3x EVGA 780Ti's SC at factory clocks

With G-Sync on but off in SLI profile for Heaven 4.0 = 136.4 AVG
With G-Sync off completely from the global settings = 163.8AVG

Ran it 2 more times to confirm, yes those numbers are repeated every time. So it seems G-Sync is buggered.....at least atm, which is strange seeing as g-sync has been around for a good while now.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You shouldn't run ULMB either.
> ULMB is best used at [email protected] V-sync ON


I'm sure it's not that bad, running ULMB all the time (at least in video games) as long as you maintain minimum 80-90 FPS (which is said to be the minimum threshold for 120/144Hz before you start noticing a bunch of stuttering, tearing and whatnot).


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I'm sure it's not that bad, running ULMB all the time (at least in video games) as long as you maintain minimum 80-90 FPS (which is said to be the minimum threshold for 120/144Hz before you start noticing a bunch of stuttering, tearing and whatnot).


Really depends on the user. For some people that'll be perfectly fine I'm sure, and other unfortunate people will notice the drop below 110. All apart the silicone lottery, how sensitive are you to frame fluctuations. On my old 120hz monitor I was certainly unhappy with anything below 110, and would always aim to keep it above that in all scenarios. That hasn't changed too much for me with gsync actually, I really don't want to see that change in smoothness ever for any reason, defeats the purpose of spending thousands on a rig, for me anyway. 20nm maxwell will be a must for people owning this monitor looking for the best possible experience, if the fps my current GPU is spitting out is of any indication. I just hope my 780 Ti is still worth more than $50 by the time they come out so I can sell it.


----------



## Ferreal

ULMB just makes everything dark for me. I like to have the clarity. Gsync all the way.


----------



## littledonny

ULMB looks much better at 85hz. It looks flickery for a few seconds after you change from 144hz but I stop noticing it immediately. It's also way easier to maintain 85fps than 120.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I'm sure it's not that bad, running ULMB all the time (at least in video games) as long as you maintain minimum 80-90 FPS (which is said to be the minimum threshold for 120/144Hz before you start noticing a bunch of stuttering, tearing and whatnot).


Nah, ULMB is pretty much an all of nothing setting IMO.

This is what Mark has to say about it:
Quote:


> "_Q: Why do I need 120fps @ 120Hz for LightBoost?
> 
> LightBoost is a strobe backlight limited to 100Hz through 120Hz. It is like having a CRT monitor that runs only between 100Hz and 120Hz. When running a refresh rate outside this range, the monitor behaves as an ordinary LCD with lots motion blur, since the backlight no longer strobes in sync with the refresh rate.
> 
> LightBoost reduces so much motion blur, that it becomes much easier to see stutters at a higher framerate than usual. (Motion blur on normal LCD's, can hide stutters). Stutters only completely disappear if you run at a frame rate perfectly matching refresh rate LightBoost is not usually worthwhile if you can only run at 60fps @ 120Hz. You need a frame rate more than half refresh rate, to begin getting real LightBoost benefits. The benefits keep increasing significantly the closer the frame rate becomes to refresh rate. Ths most perfect LightBoost motion (zero motion blur) occurs at a frame rate exactly matching refresh rate.
> 
> It is also possible to run LightBoost at 100Hz. In this case, 100fps @ 100Hz produces great results. Doing [email protected] can produce more fluid motion than [email protected]
> 
> Getting triple-digit frame rates in many video games, require a powerful GPU such as GeForce GTX 680, GTX 770, GTX 780 or Titan. To run at high detail levels in newer games (e.g. Crysis 3), you may need to run multiple GeForce cards in parallel (SLI)._"


But in my experience, [email protected] > [email protected] ULMB in terms of motion quality.
It was the same thing when I was on my CRT as well. Perfect sync needed or very annoying multiple image would appear.

The PWM artifacts photo is a good proxy to show the issue of multiple image artifact that happen if you're using ULMB without perfect sync:


Add to that the increased visibility of micro-stuttering and tearing.
And this is why ULMB is only really recommended if *refresh rate = frame rate = strobe rate*


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Nah, ULMB is pretty much an all of nothing setting IMO.


This leads to my next question: Which monitor should I go for? I really want the ROG Swift even though I might not use either G-Sync or ULMB. G-Sync apparently makes your mouse slow down to a crawl once your FPS starts going down and ULMB is apparently only good when you have a constant 120 FPS.

I realize that I loose out on some of the best features of the monitor but I really want a high refresh rate as well as a high resolution. And the ROG Swift is the only monitor with both.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

ULBM sucks as it stutters like hell .. (once you;re used to G-Sync butter smoothness







)
G-Sync does not slow my mouse.. except in loading screens where fps drops to like 5 fps e.g.. otherwise absolutely no impact.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> ULBM sucks as it stutters like hell .. (once you;re used to G-Sync butter smoothness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> G-Sync does not slow my mouse.. except in loading screens where fps drops to like 5 fps e.g.. otherwise absolutely no impact.


Others however write that their mouse becomes really slow and almost stuttery once FPS goes down. This is a serious problem to me because I play a lot of competitive FPS games where my mouse needs to be 1:1!


----------



## Descadent

Once again it's their mouse or their mouse's polling rate
. Not the monitor


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Once again it's their mouse or their mouse's polling rate
> . Not the monitor


Sure about that? I have a Mionix Avior 7000 at 1000Hz.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Can't believe, honestly.
> As G-Sync only works only down to 30 FPS.
> 
> ..i just gonna link some good answer inhere:
> Link to it: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1234&sid=7b9a7a3983cb053df90214a2f0a28849&start=10
> 
> That also explains why the 60 hz doesn't flicker as much as lets say 144 hz.


Arma 3 online on a custom map i drop to 22-30fps and I do notice a smoother experience then non gsync so I cannot agree.

And i have not seen a flicker in that game at all but I have seen them usually in the 40-70 fps range. I play everything at 144 hz except skyrim.


----------



## Ferreal

The new update 344.11 fixed the issue of mouse lag during load screen with Gsync enabled.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> The new update 344.11 fixed the issue of mouse lag during load screen with Gsync enabled.


Fair enough. But how about during gameplay?

Let's say I'm playing Crysis 3. During gameplay will the mouse become slow once FPS goes down?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> ULBM sucks as it stutters like hell .. (once you;re used to G-Sync butter smoothness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> G-Sync does not slow my mouse.. except in loading screens where fps drops to like 5 fps e.g.. otherwise absolutely no impact.


ULMB is superior to gsync when the frame rate never goes below the refresh rate. If it goes below at all, it will look and feel like garbage. Try 85hz ULMB in a game where your fps never dips below 85fps if you want to see what ULMB can do.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> This leads to my next question: Which monitor should I go for? I really want the ROG Swift even though I might not use either G-Sync or ULMB. G-Sync apparently makes your mouse slow down to a crawl once your FPS starts going down and ULMB is apparently only good when you have a constant 120 FPS.
> 
> I realize that I loose out on some of the best features of the monitor but I really want a high refresh rate as well as a high resolution. And the ROG Swift is the only monitor with both.


G-Sync should always be smoother than no G-Sync, I haven't heard about the slow mouse problem but G-Sync is still quite new so things can be fixed with drivers. Anyway this should be the smoothest monitor at this resolution, I don't even know of any other TN panels at 1440P and those at 4K are only 60Hz.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> G-Sync should always be smoother than no G-Sync, I haven't heard about the slow mouse problem but G-Sync is still quite new so things can be fixed with drivers. Anyway this should be the smoothest monitor at this resolution, I don't even know of any other TN panels at 1440P and those at 4K are only 60Hz.


Yeah, hope you're right. I just wanna get a new monitor and be done with it and this is the king of all monitors.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Others however write that their mouse becomes really slow and almost stuttery once FPS goes down. This is a serious problem to me because I play a lot of competitive FPS games where my mouse needs to be 1:1!


If you can adjust dpi and set the polling rate to 1000 on your mouse you should be fine. I will state that when I am in lobby in Arma 3 the mouse lags but that is the only time I have experienced the issue. All other games I have played the mouse is perfect in all instances. The screen too.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Sure about that? I have a Mionix Avior 7000 at 1000Hz.


Well I do own it... And 8500 dpi corsair m65 and zero issues

Even asus and nvidia said before release get a good mouse and run higher dpi and polling rate.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> If you can adjust dpi and set the polling rate to 1000 on your mouse you should be fine. I will state that when I am in lobby in Arma 3 the mouse lags but that is the only time I have experienced the issue. All other games I have played the mouse is perfect in all instances. The screen too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Well I do own it... And 8500 dpi corsair m65 and zero issues
> 
> Even asus and nvidia said before release get a good mouse and run higher dpi and polling rate.


Alright, hope everything works out well!


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Fair enough. But how about during gameplay?
> 
> Let's say I'm playing Crysis 3. During gameplay will the mouse become slow once FPS goes down?


Are you getting FPS drop during gameplay? I think if the FPS goes down so does mouse rate, and that is pretty normal for me. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> ULMB is superior to gsync when the frame rate never goes below the refresh rate. If it goes below at all, it will look and feel like garbage. Try 85hz ULMB in a game where your fps never dips below 85fps if you want to see what ULMB can do.


No, it is not, it stutters like hell. nuff said


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> No, it is not, it stutters like hell. nuff said


Then you don't know what the hell you're doing.

Nuff said.


----------



## Mand12

It's worth pointing out that G-Sync only removes stuttering associated with monitor refresh - it does not remove _all_ stuttering. If a game engine is stuttering, then you will see that bright and clear with G-Sync on.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Then you don't know what the hell you're doing.
> 
> Nuff said.


yes I do. try CS:GO with ULBM, without fps limit, with fps limit, without and with v-sync, stutters all the god damn time, useless.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> yes I do. try CS:GO with ULBM, without fps limit, with fps limit, without and with v-sync, stutters all the god damn time, useless.


I run CS:GO on the swift with Gsync on in the NCP and V sync off in game. Gsync should limit the fps to 144 or whatever you have the refresh rate set to as the cap. I run it like this because when I had V sync on in game when I got the monitor for the first time I felt input lag, removed it and it was gone. Hope this helps


----------



## Wihglah

Woohoo!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Odd that your overclock button does not work as expected. Maybe it's related to the game. I run my Windows desktop at 120 Hz, and when I start up BF4, the monitor stays at 120Hz even though I've selected 144 in the game. So, I press the turbo button while in BF4, and the monitor runs at 144Hz. If I alt-tab back to my desktop, the monitor goes back to 120 Hz, no flicker. When I go back into the running game, the monitor stays at 120 Hz, so I just press the turbo button again to get it back to 144 Hz and everything is fine. I see no flicker at any time. I'm using the latest nvidia drivers that were released a few days ago, an running Windows 8.1 64-bit.


You can eliminate this step if you set your refresh rate to highest allowable in your game profile. This way it automatically switches to 144Hz then back when you quit.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> You can eliminate this step if you set your refresh rate to highest allowable in your game profile. This way it automatically switches to 144Hz then back when you quit.


Thanks for the tip, I need to try that


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's worth pointing out that G-Sync only removes stuttering associated with monitor refresh - it does not remove _all_ stuttering. If a game engine is stuttering, then you will see that bright and clear with G-Sync on.


Indeed.


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> It looks to me like the 780 ti lead over the 970 is the same as the 980s lead over the 780 ti, marginal at best. The performance is not really the issue though, it's everything else. The efficiency and extra features along with the price of the new cards is the incentive for me really, well I mean that and the fact that I want to SLI. I would be happy with any of the high end combos honestly. I think any one of them would give me the performance I seek. basically, anything above 770s in SLI is what I'm after. As for the software features well I don't know much about them but of course it's always better to have the option available to you rather than not. I like to use MSAA or TXAA but it is a big hit in demanding games and if MFAA can deliver 4XMSAA quality at 2XMSAA performance hit then I'm all about that, I mean it's extra performance for free. DSR well I don't know what the difference is between that and SSAA. The new lighting tech they have sounds nice but again, I'm clueless. The efficiency is good for electric bill I guess but my case is carbide 500R and I believe the airflow will be more than sufficient for two 780 ti like these to stay nice and frosty.
> 
> My 780 ti is at the RMA center for the third time now and I don't know what they plan on doing. I'm sure they will want to trry and stick me with another one of the same cards but my friend told me that there is a policy or law or whatever that says if the product fails a certain amount of times like 2 or 3 times then they are obligated to issue you a refund or give you a brand new item. I'm actually going to try and do a little research on this now and see if there are any options available to me besides getting back another 780 ti and trying to sell it or just buying another one for SLI.


makes sense. good luck. i think i will be joining you.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> Yes, below 60fps I am very laggy / glitchy accompanied with some good ol microstutter with GSYNC on. Some friends of mine claim they're smooth down in the 40's but I think they're just not as perceptive to lower frame rates as they think they are. Plenty of people are claiming to not have that issue I have with microstuttering sub 60 however so maybe my unit is defective? But if you get this monitor and plan on running it around that frame rate you defeat the purpose of the money you just spent. GSYNC or not it's a 144hz gaming monitor and it's 100+ fps you should be going for at all times, especially in an online shooter, this thing should be taken away from you if you're running games at 60fps on this bad boy.
> 
> Luckily my 4790k / 780 Ti overclocked keeps the Swift above 100+ all the time in pretty much everything even with high gfx settings, so I don't ever really have to worry about 60fps fortunately. I would definitely have that be your mind set If I were you, because you can't enjoy a shooter at lower frame rates even with gsync (not if you're used to that 120hz experience already). Racing games / flight sims will be your only hope for getting low frames but still looking very damn good.


You must not be playing very demanding games or not turning up the settings to max because your one 780 ti would not be able to hold anywhere near 100fps in most of the games I've been playing and I have an overclocked 780 ti as well.

My old monitor was only 60hz and I enjoyed playing at 60fps very much and hated anything below say 55. I was able to get around 60fps in most games on my old 1080p monitor but running the games at 1440p puts a lot more pressure on the card and in a number of games it was not able to give me even 60fps. I feel that Gsync did make gameplay somewhat smoother at 40fps+ like in Dead Rising 3 but I need to do more testing. 60fps still feels great to me on the Swift but I don't have much experience with highrer refresh rates so maybe when I mess around with it some more I may end up hating 60fps who knows.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> You must not be playing very demanding games or not turning up the settings to max because your one 780 ti would not be able to hold anywhere near 100fps in most of the games I've been playing and I have an overclocked 780 ti as well.


there really isn't any demanding games out there that are new anyways...

anyone can run bf4 on max with a 780 ti/980 and hit over 100fps for a swift... i've had both cards and the cards run 80-100fps most of the time.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

There are old games that won't run at even 60fps in some cases on 780 ti. Crysis 3 and Metro LL are examples of such games. While they will run great I'm sure, there will be dipping into the 50s and low 40s maybe even lower in some cases. Before my MSI card crapped out I was playing Dead Rising 3 with max settings. Going to 1440p was a decent hit on the FPS and playing with all settings maxed I was almost never at 60 fps.
Usually around 45-55 around there. I believe Gsync did help a lot because when I turned it off I'm fairly certain I noticed a lot more stutter and the game just did not feel as smooth. Even with Gsync on though, at 45 fps the game did not feel flawless to me. It was very playable but when moving the camera I could see that I was not at 60fps. This is why I want to SLI









I know SLI comes with its issues but can't hurt to hope for the best. I mean I know I won't get the performance I really want with any single GPU card, atleast not in certain games.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

heh this is pretty interesting. No 1440p benchmarks but still

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5623/12/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review-conclusion


----------



## Descadent

4k benchmarks are so dumb...they use max aa when at 4k the last thing you need is max aa if any... i wish they people would run a more realistic benchmark because it shows alot worse fps no matter what the card is with useless aa on at 4k.


----------



## davidpitt03

Just wanted to chime in on my experiences with GSYNC and SLI. I have 2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.

This Microsoft FixIT tool - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2908279 is really important if your using windows 8/8.1. Without white listing your games with it everything just stutters all the time no matter the FPS.

Also mouse polling rate needs to be 500 or 1000Hz depending on the mouse, some people report better "smoothness" with 500Hz.

The 344.11 drivers are huge improvement over the previous ones. Playing Crysis 3 with everything maxed out it does dip into the 30-50FPS in certain places and before these drivers and even with the tweaks above it stuttered like crazy. Now with the new drivers although you can tell it's sub 60FPS, its not stuttering at all and certainly much better than without GSYNC.

Further more as the previous user Descadent mentioned a 1:1 mouse ratio is a good idea to have because now with using GYSNC we see all frames rendered no matter how frequent they are being produced. That means if the screen/mouse cursor starts to move slower or faster and not be 'in sync' with our hand movement as windows/mouse high precision is alternating the DPI on the fly the problem is going to be further enhanced and be noticeable far more with GSYNC than it was before.

So that's been my experiences so far. GSYNC is awesome, it's just all the other tech around it needs to catch up a bit and be aware of it's existence!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I know that there are areas in Crysis 3 that drop in FPS no matter what card you are on because it happened to me when I had my 7950 and 7950 crossfire setup and also on the 780 ti.
The mouse I have is the Razer Deathadde 2013 and I can switch the DPI (1800 currently) and also polling rate can be 500 or 1000 too.
I am running windows 7 but maybe I should upgrade to windows 8 or 8.1, not sure on that.

As for my MSI 780 ti gaming, I just got off the phone with my MSI rep and he is testing the replacement card now. It is the same card but its a new one in a sealed box just like this last one they sent me was.
He says he can not hear any coil whine or any noise besides the slight noise the fans make moving air. Now that this same 780 ti is $559 on Newegg I am considering ordering a second one for SLI.
My power supply is a Seasonic 1050W gold X series PSU so it's more than enough and my case is the Carbide 500R so there is plenty of airflow. What sucks is that I won't have access to any of the new features that come with the 900 series, pretty lame that they are not doing it for the 700 series as well =/ it is software after all. I guess I can get by without it though and who knows maybe it's not even such a big deal I dunno. The price is a big deal though. The 970 is only $350 and the 780 has dropped to just $330 which means I could have two of these cards for the $700 I paid for my 780 ti that's ridiculous.
Atleast this 780 ti is $559 now and also has a $30 rebate card. Maybe it will drop even more in the next few days. I'm going to look at all the benchmarks again but it seems to me that the difference between the 780/970 and the 780ti/980 marginal at best and definitely not worth the over $200 premium.

Thoughts?

Also, this Asus 780 ti is under $500 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121838&cm_re=780_ti-_-14-121-838-_-Product


----------



## Descadent

i sent my 780 ti back and got $190 back after switching to 980.... then got another $113 back because amazon threw it in a box to big for the 980 with no packaging material and surprised it didn't destroy the card but i complained about it, so they gave me $113 back... can't beat $447 980


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

lol nice

Ok so I just looked at a bunch of benchmarks and this is what I came up with. My 780 ti Gaming is still faster than the reference 980 and it's plenty faster than the Strix 970. My options are either to order a second 780 ti for SLI or just order 2 970s and try to sell the 780 ti. I think after all the fees I'd end up with only $400 for the 780 ti.
I think I'll just order a second 780 ti. I'm not sure if I should get the same MSI one or the Asus DirectCU. The Asus out of box overclock is a little lower so its about 1-2 fps behind in games but that's no big deal and I can overclock it if I really want. It's also cheaper than the MSI. The MSI is very quiet though, going to see about how quiet the Asus is now.

Damn lol the Asus fan noise is the same as the reference 780 ti. It's 39DBA while the MSI card is only 30DBA. I guess I'm getting a second MSI card lol


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Arma 3 online on a custom map i drop to 22-30fps and I do notice a smoother experience then non gsync so I cannot agree.
> 
> And i have not seen a flicker in that game at all but I have seen them usually in the 40-70 fps range. I play everything at 144 hz except skyrim.


Honestly, that's i've read around the board or the FAQ itself.
I didn't test it ingame.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Honestly, that's i've read around the board or the FAQ itself.
> I didn't test it ingame.


I was not trying to discredit you. Just sharing my experience. I did get a flicker today tho at 25fps but I think that may be a driver issue. I'm still using the old drivers not the new ones with gsync surround and 970 and 980 support.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> lol nice
> 
> Ok so I just looked at a bunch of benchmarks and this is what I came up with. My 780 ti Gaming is still faster than the reference 980 and it's plenty faster than the Strix 970. My options are either to order a second 780 ti for SLI or just order 2 970s and try to sell the 780 ti. I think after all the fees I'd end up with only $400 for the 780 ti.
> I think I'll just order a second 780 ti. I'm not sure if I should get the same MSI one or the Asus DirectCU. The Asus out of box overclock is a little lower so its about 1-2 fps behind in games but that's no big deal and I can overclock it if I really want. It's also cheaper than the MSI. The MSI is very quiet though, going to see about how quiet the Asus is now.
> 
> Damn lol the Asus fan noise is the same as the reference 780 ti. It's 39DBA while the MSI card is only 30DBA. I guess I'm getting a second MSI card lol


Good choice. Anyone know if MFAA will be trickling down to Kepler and earlier or is this an instance of Nvidia marketing shenanigans?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's worth pointing out that G-Sync only removes stuttering associated with monitor refresh - it does not remove _all_ stuttering. If a game engine is stuttering, then you will see that bright and clear with G-Sync on.


This is actually something I'm interested in seeing. Once this tech becomes ubiquitous, the devs won't as easily be able to put out messy engines.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 4k benchmarks are so dumb...they use max aa when at 4k the last thing you need is max aa if any... i wish they people would run a more realistic benchmark because it shows alot worse fps no matter what the card is with useless aa on at 4k.


You'd still want 2x AA. The eye is very, very discerning with edges.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Does anyone have experience running the Displayport cable over longer distances than 2 meter (6 feet)? From what I heard the included cable is 2 meter because that's the maximum length that guarantees full bandwidth. However I would really prefer using a 5 meter cable.
> 
> I searched everywhere but just couldn't find a clear answer when pushing maximum bandwidth like with the Swift. The best cable I could find in my area is 28 AWG double-shielded: http://www.clicktronic.com/en/products/displayport
> Obviously 24 AWG would be better but that's only available for their 20 meter cable which they also claim to support 4K.


I replaced the cable that came with my monitor with a 10 foot version from Amazon.com (brand is Cable Matters) and it's working just fine. Here is a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> You can eliminate this step if you set your refresh rate to highest allowable in your game profile. This way it automatically switches to 144Hz then back when you quit.


Thanks man, I didn't even realize there was a setting for that in the driver. I've gotten lazy since going back to nVidia cards and have not been watching for all the new stuff in the drivers each time I upgrade. Any reason why I would not want to set the global setting to "highest allowable" instead of just the game profile setting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there really isn't any demanding games out there that are new anyways...
> 
> anyone can run bf4 on max with a 780 ti/980 and hit over 100fps for a swift... i've had both cards and the cards run 80-100fps most of the time.


I disagree - my 780 Ti runs BF4 at 60-80 fps when I have it set to Ultra settings including 4xMSAA. How are you getting 100+ with these settings? What am I doing wrong?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidpitt03*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in on my experiences with GSYNC and SLI. I have 2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.
> 
> This Microsoft FixIT tool - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2908279 is really important if your using windows 8/8.1. Without white listing your games with it everything just stutters all the time no matter the FPS.


I play BF4 mostly and have never had this issue with Window 8.0 or 8.1, but then again, BF4 is not on the list of games that this applies to. Also, maybe I installed it already through Windows Updates and didn't realize it. Regardless, I'll keep this link handy and check it out if I ever experience mouse stuttering. Thanks!


----------



## Wihglah

After gaming for a few hours last night, all I can say is - wow.

G-Synch is amazing

144Hz is amazing

No dead pixels and really crisp screen.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I replaced the cable that came with my monitor with a 10 foot version from Amazon.com (brand is Cable Matters) and it's working just fine. Here is a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I am guessing that's a 28 AWG cable, from what I read that should indeed work up to 10 feet (3 meter). And from my calculations a 5 meter or 20 foot cable with 24 AWG should have less resistance so technically it should work, however I can't find such thick cables at that distance. It seems like I have no choice but to put my case closer to the monitor than I wanted.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidpitt03*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in on my experiences with GSYNC and SLI. I have 2 x EVGA 780 Classifieds.
> 
> This Microsoft FixIT tool - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2908279 is really important if your using windows 8/8.1. Without white listing your games with it everything just stutters all the time no matter the FPS.
> 
> Also mouse polling rate needs to be 500 or 1000Hz depending on the mouse, some people report better "smoothness" with 500Hz.
> 
> The 344.11 drivers are huge improvement over the previous ones. Playing Crysis 3 with everything maxed out it does dip into the 30-50FPS in certain places and before these drivers and even with the tweaks above it stuttered like crazy. Now with the new drivers although you can tell it's sub 60FPS, its not stuttering at all and certainly much better than without GSYNC.
> 
> Further more as the previous user Descadent mentioned a 1:1 mouse ratio is a good idea to have because now with using GYSNC we see all frames rendered no matter how frequent they are being produced. That means if the screen/mouse cursor starts to move slower or faster and not be 'in sync' with our hand movement as windows/mouse high precision is alternating the DPI on the fly the problem is going to be further enhanced and be noticeable far more with GSYNC than it was before.
> 
> So that's been my experiences so far. GSYNC is awesome, it's just all the other tech around it needs to catch up a bit and be aware of it's existence!


Thanks for sharing your experience with G-Sync. You're probably the only one who has talked about your experience with G-Sync with up-to-date drivers and whatnot. The only thing I'm concerned about is the reported mouse slowdown once your FPS goes below a certain point like 60 FPS but if you think it's smooth then maybe it really is? As long as you're using newest drivers?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> After gaming for a few hours last night, all I can say is - wow.
> 
> G-Synch is amazing
> 
> 144Hz is amazing
> 
> No dead pixels and really crisp screen.


I concur! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Fiercy

It's there always when its less then 30! Strangely my old swift I replaced was barely doing that so I don't know... its not that much of a deal to me but i don't like that it's there.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I disagree - my 780 Ti runs BF4 at 60-80 fps when I have it set to Ultra settings including 4xMSAA. How are you getting 100+ with these settings? What am I doing wrong?


we just talked about this couple of pages back when someone was getting worse performance with sli than i was with a single card only for him to not have sli on, but i often hit up to 110fps in bf4 and most of the time cruises around 80fps.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Also I dont know why nobody pointed this out.. WIndows 7 fps with BF4 is way lower than on Windows 8.1


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 4k benchmarks are so dumb...they use max aa when at 4k the last thing you need is max aa if any... i wish they people would run a more realistic benchmark because it shows alot worse fps no matter what the card is with useless aa on at 4k.


I disagree with this. Computer games in 4K do benefit from anti-aliasing quite a bit. Maybe you don't see the aliasing too much, but you sure must notice the shimmering.

"_Computer graphics (lots of sharp lines) is far clearer than video, pushing the limits of human vision acuity, including via indirect effects such as shimmering caused by aliasing, even when individual pixels are too small to be resolved individually by the human eye._"

http://www.testufo.com/#test=aliasing-visibility


----------



## MLJS54

$640 open box on Newegg at the moment.

Does anyone know if Newegg actually checks their open box monitors for dead pixels or only cosmetic damage?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I disagree with this. Computer games in 4K do benefit from anti-aliasing quite a bit. Maybe you don't see the aliasing too much, but you sure must notice the shimmering.
> 
> "_Computer graphics (lots of sharp lines) is far clearer than video, pushing the limits of human vision acuity, including via indirect effects such as shimmering caused by aliasing, even when individual pixels are too small to be resolved individually by the human eye._"
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=aliasing-visibility


is there anything you ever agree with? you really think you can see 8x msaa much less 4xmsaa at 4k? it's just a waste
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> $640 open box on Newegg at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone know if Newegg actually checks their open box monitors for dead pixels or only cosmetic damage?


oh my i got 2 sitting in the cart.... what should i do............ that's $320 in savings


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> is there anything you ever agree with? you really think you can see 8x msaa much less 4xmsaa at 4k? it's just a waste


Hmm... Well the benefits of 4xMSAA can be seen at the UHD resolution on a 28" monitor on some objects. Not sure about 8x MSAA, that might be pushing it a bit.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> $640 open box on Newegg at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone know if Newegg actually checks their open box monitors for dead pixels or only cosmetic damage?


Open item with a monitor is essentially someone returning to Newegg who didn't like the dead pixels or backlight bleed. Do NOT buy unless that's all you can afford. Even if they check for dead pixels, if it's within a specific amount of pixels, it's still acceptable.


----------



## Descadent

thing is they have a bunch of open box's as there is a 5 per limit per customer...kinda scary at same time but for someone who needs 2 more... saving $320 is quite tempting... that's more than half the price of needing 2nd 980 that could go toward that 2nd 980

hmm decisions

newegg's return policy sucks though...if this was amazon with these open boxes I would have already hit buy.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

"The entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. These items have been tested for functionality, but may have superficial physical defects including, but not limited to, scratches, dings or dents. Should these items exhibit a functional defect following their purchase, the buyer (not the manufacturer, distributor, or Newegg) assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repairs, unless otherwise required by law. These items are not covered by any 30-day satisfaction guarantee."

Scary but very tempting as well. Surely the manufacturer warranty still applies to open box item, right?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Open item with a monitor is essentially someone returning to Newegg who didn't like the dead pixels or backlight bleed. Do NOT buy unless that's all you can afford. Even if they check for dead pixels, if it's within a specific amount of pixels, it's still acceptable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> thing is they have a bunch of open box's as there is a 5 per limit per customer...kinda scary at same time but for someone who needs 2 more... saving $320 is quite tempting... that's more than half the price of needing 2nd 980 that could go toward that 2nd 980
> 
> hmm decisions
> 
> newegg's return policy sucks though...if this was amazon with these open boxes I would have already hit buy.


Never had a problem with Newegg returns as long as it's within their 30 day period. Not like you need that long to spot dead pixels / bleed. Keep in mind some people also buy hardware for the sake of trying it out and return shortly after making a bogus claim about it being defective. I'm taking a chance for the savings -- no one has a BNIB in stock anyway. Worst case scenario I return it back the same day.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Never had a problem with Newegg returns as long as it's within their 30 day period. Not like you need that long to spot dead pixels / bleed. Keep in mind some people also buy hardware for the sake of trying it out and return shortly after making a bogus claim about it being defective. I'm taking a chance for the savings -- no one has a BNIB in stock anyway. Worst case scenario I return it back the same day.


but will newegg take an open box back with no restocking fee for dead pixel/horrible backlight bleed since it's an open box though?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> is there anything you ever agree with?


I'm not the only one who disagree with you. Someone called Mark Rejhon, the author of Blurbusters and Testufo seems to be also disagreeing with you according to the link I gave you.
And that guy sure knows what he is talking about, unlike you.
Here is his résumé: http://www.marky.com/main/index.html

The testufo link is an evidence that 4K isn't enough to fix shimmering in computer games.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Never had a problem with Newegg returns as long as it's within their 30 day period. Not like you need that long to spot dead pixels / bleed. Keep in mind some people also buy hardware for the sake of trying it out and return shortly after making a bogus claim about it being defective. I'm taking a chance for the savings -- no one has a BNIB in stock anyway. Worst case scenario I return it back the same day.


Your confidence inspired me to pull the trigger. I wish I had the horsepower in my computer to drive 3 of these.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm not the only one who disagree with you. Someone called Mark Rejhon, the author of Blurbusters and Testufo seems to be also disagreeing with you according to the link I gave you.
> And that guy sure knows what he is talking about, unlike you.
> Here is his résumé: http://www.marky.com/main/index.html
> 
> The testufo link is an evidence that 4K isn't enough to fix shimmering in computer games.


yeah ok whatever buddy. forget, not even going to argue with you....

anyways.... should i pull trigger on these 2 open boxes>?!?!

ahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah ok whatever buddy. your just so anal and a perfectionist... that's just all there is to it... obscene amounts of aa is a waste at 4k...and just kills performance for no reason.. but doesn't even matter. 4k is a waste on desktop atm anyways and not even relevant to this thread. I could care less about who that even is...I'm talking about real world scenario and there is no reason to run obscene amounts of aa at 4k..hell even 1440p unless you just like throwing performance out of the window.


I think you misunderstood me.
I'm not saying it is reasonable to put insane amounts of AA on a 4K screen. I'm not disagreeing with that at all. I'd rather go lower in AA amount to get better frame-rates. Just like you.









I just disagree with you when you say that aa is _"useless"_ at 4K.
And I took the liberty to point out that it's false.

And I believe it's important to say so. As that statement is a common myth.
In the same way as "the eye can't see more than 30fps" is.


----------



## KS81

Hi guys. Swift owner here.

Does anyone have any working setting for Diablo 3 with this monitor? It's choppy as hell, can almost not play. I've tried disabling G-Sync and played around with some resolutions/freqs - but the game suck with this monitor :\

Any help would be nice.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> $640 open box on Newegg at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone know if Newegg actually checks their open box monitors for dead pixels or only cosmetic damage?


Is there a link to this item or is it already gone?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is there a link to this item or is it already gone?


HERE


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is there a link to this item or is it already gone?
> 
> 
> 
> HERE
Click to expand...

lol it's gone


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol it's gone


Chrome must have had the page saved in its cache. I kept refreshing and it showed in stock but when I followed my own link you were right.


----------



## Descadent

well i didn't bite in time on the 2 i had in cart. owell  they'll come around again or i'll just end up getting two new ones


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Hi guys. Swift owner here.
> 
> Does anyone have any working setting for Diablo 3 with this monitor? It's choppy as hell, can almost not play. I've tried disabling G-Sync and played around with some resolutions/freqs - but the game suck with this monitor :\
> 
> Any help would be nice.


G-Sync only works when games are in fullscreen mode. Diablo 3 is not in fullscreen.


----------



## KS81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> G-Sync only works when games are in fullscreen mode. Diablo 3 is not in fullscreen.


Yes i know G-Sync don't work with D3. Thats why I said I've disabled it. But the monitor seem to mess up the framerate in this game whatever I do.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Hi guys. Swift owner here.
> 
> Does anyone have any working setting for Diablo 3 with this monitor? It's choppy as hell, can almost not play. I've tried disabling G-Sync and played around with some resolutions/freqs - but the game suck with this monitor :\
> 
> Any help would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> G-Sync only works when games are in fullscreen mode. Diablo 3 is not in fullscreen.
Click to expand...

I've read G-Sync works if you enable v-sync with Diablo 3.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

For those of you who own the ROG swift, how is the gaming experience between a v-sync monitor and actually hitting that cap, vs a g-sync monitor. I keep on seeing reviews that say the games are completely transformed but essentially they're just like properly vsynced games right? Just a little bit better on input lag.

For example, how's SC2 or Civlization with V-Sync on vs G-Sync?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> For those of you who own the ROG swift, how is the gaming experience between a v-sync monitor and actually hitting that cap, vs a g-sync monitor. I keep on seeing reviews that say the games are completely transformed but essentially they're just like properly vsynced games right? Just a little bit better on input lag.
> 
> For example, how's SC2 or Civlization with V-Sync on vs G-Sync?


Well, the difference between V-Sync and G-Sync is precisely lower input lag. And it's not just a little bit. It's a LARGE bit. It's like playing a game without V-Sync.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Yes i know G-Sync don't work with D3. Thats why I said I've disabled it. But the monitor seem to mess up the framerate in this game whatever I do.


Not sure who told you that. Gsync works perfectly with my D3 as long as it's in full screen mode. I don't even think mine has Vsync enabled in game.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> For those of you who own the ROG swift, how is the gaming experience between a v-sync monitor and actually hitting that cap, vs a g-sync monitor. I keep on seeing reviews that say the games are completely transformed but essentially they're just like properly vsynced games right? Just a little bit better on input lag.
> 
> For example, how's SC2 or Civlization with V-Sync on vs G-Sync?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the difference between V-Sync and G-Sync is precisely lower input lag. And it's not just a little bit. It's a LARGE bit. It's like playing a game without V-Sync.
Click to expand...

There's some games that are still pretty good with v-sync like SC2 or Civilization. I get BF4 or other shooters need low input lag but as long as you're hardware accelerated mouse on a strategy game, you're fine. V-Synced SC2 is very playable and the experience is perfect scrolling and what not. I'm just wondering if G-Sync would do anything more for me or is that pretty much about it.

I generally play games like SC2 or WoW and have been fine with IPS monitors. I've been leaning towards picking up something like the PA328Q, 32 inch 4K IPS, over a Swift because I've got the horsepower to drive something like that. I'm just not sure if I'd be really wanting that 144hz.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Well, the difference between V-Sync and G-Sync is precisely lower input lag. And it's not just a little bit. It's a LARGE bit. It's like playing a game without V-Sync.


What he said.

Also, the added bonus of being able to forget about what screen tearing is is a wonderful thing.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Not sure who told you that. Gsync works perfectly with my D3 as long as it's in full screen mode. I don't even think mine has Vsync enabled in game.


Early reviews told me that. But I haven't personally played Diablo 3 since it first came out so I'm sorry.


----------



## Ferreal

I had a Qnix @ 60hz and ran vsync on it flawlessly with my setup. I put in about 50hours in Tomb Raider 2013 single player (amazing game).

I was able to hit 60fps constantly, went to gsync and noticed no difference as long as I was capping the fps with vsync. The biggest difference for me was the monitor itself like night and day.

RoG Swift is much clearer and way better color reproduction IMO. Once you got the Swift, there's no going back.

I really want to compare gaming with a high end 4k IPS monitor, but after getting this monitor, there's no reason to get a different monitor.


----------



## JnLoader

Yeah, once you Swift you never CAN go anything else ..LOL!
Well it's for me the best HW upgrade ever, best thing happen in a long long time


----------



## HiTechPixel

How long is the cable? Can't find any information about this anywhere.


----------



## Descadent

dp cable? 6 ft


----------



## subyman

I've purchased open box monitors from newegg before. They came with backlight bleed. They are always monitors that people have rejected due to quality. I wouldn't waste money buying a high end monitor open box to try to save money unless you don't care about a quality screen.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dp cable? 6 ft


Yeah, the Displayport cable. 6 feet? So roughly 1.8 meters?


----------



## Fiercy

Guys please help me get something straight. If you set fps below 40 in your games do you see image blink at top corners or not?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Yeah, the Displayport cable. 6 feet? So roughly 1.8 meters?


i reckon if that is what the conversion is...don't live in the metric world unless it's a wrench or a ratchet lol


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> It's there always when its less then 30! Strangely my old swift I replaced was barely doing that so I don't know... its not that much of a deal to me but i don't like that it's there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Guys please help me get something straight. If you set fps below 40 in your games do you see image blink at top corners or not?


I'm pretty sure it's game specific. I've run other games and purposely maxed out settings to check this issue and in, for example, Metro Redux, below 30fps does not flicker. However, I get GSync flicker constantly in Civ 5 no matter what the fps.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Thanks man, I didn't even realize there was a setting for that in the driver. I've gotten lazy since going back to nVidia cards and have not been watching for all the new stuff in the drivers each time I upgrade. Any reason why I would not want to set the global setting to "highest allowable" instead of just the game profile setting?


If you set it globally then all games would run at 144Hz if supported (thus highest allowable). That's perfectly fine if that's what you need.

This way if you wanted you could leave the Swift set to 60Hz for the desktop but it would automatically jump up when you game.


----------



## Descadent

just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift

*290x Vapor-X:*

av_fps=81.295753
max_fps=104.661148
min_fps=56.325970

*780ti Classy:*

av_fps=101.338745
max_fps=122.318390
min_fps=81.681709

*980 SC ref:*

av_fps=105.562683
max_fps=127.323029
min_fps=86.485298


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Yes i know G-Sync don't work with D3. Thats why I said I've disabled it. But the monitor seem to mess up the framerate in this game whatever I do.


Turn V-Sync on in Diablo 3, while enabling Fullscreen. That will enable G-Sync in D3. It is a weird work around, but it does work. And it is G-Sync working, not V-Sync (despite V-Sync being enabled ingame). The input lag between G-Sync and V-Sync in the game is quite noticeable. G-Sync makes one heck of a difference in D3. But it doesn't save D3's garbage engine from tanking fps when there is a lot of action on the screen (group of 4 + a ton of mobs, etc.).


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift
> 
> *290x Vapor-X:*
> 
> av_fps=81.295753
> max_fps=104.661148
> min_fps=56.325970
> 
> *780ti Classy:*
> 
> av_fps=101.338745
> max_fps=122.318390
> min_fps=81.681709
> 
> *980 SC ref:*
> 
> av_fps=105.562683
> max_fps=127.323029
> min_fps=86.485298


I compared techpowerup.com benchmarks of the 980 with their benchmarks of my 780 ti and my 780 ti beats it in just about every game. Your classy beats my MSI card by 1 or 2 fps as well but I guess there are always discrepancies.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/7.html - 980 review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Ti_Gaming/6.html - MSI 780 ti Gaming review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/6.html - Classy review


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Damn I don't know what to do. I want to SLI that's for sure but I don't know if I should just buy a second 780 ti or buy two MSI 970s and sell the 780 ti. Newegg has the MSI cards in stock right now that is the 970 currently in stock besides some Zotac card, all others are sold out. Some of the 780 ti cards dropped to much more reasonable prices than the $715 I paid for mine a few months back.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=780+ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1

Two 780 ti would be faster but I think all the new Nvidia features only apply to the 900 series. I hope they will work with the 700 series as well otherwise I feel like it's a kick in the nuts from Nvidia to those of us who bought kepler. I have no clue about these new features and if it's not possible to do for kepler that's one thing but if it is and they just choose not to well that would be lame.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Damn I don't know what to do. I want to SLI that's for sure but I don't know if I should just buy a second 780 ti or buy two MSI 970s and sell the 780 ti. Newegg has the MSI cards in stock right now that is the 970 currently in stock besides some Zotac card, all others are sold out. Some of the 780 ti cards dropped to much more reasonable prices than the $715 I paid for mine a few months back.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=780+ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> Two 780 ti would be faster but I think all the new Nvidia features only apply to the 900 series. I hope they will work with the 700 series as well otherwise I feel like it's a kick in the nuts from Nvidia to those of us who bought kepler. I have no clue about these new features and if it's not possible to do for kepler that's one thing but if it is and they just choose not to well that would be lame.


They have already reported the new Nvidia features will be back-gen compatible with some high end 700 series cards


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Damn I don't know what to do. I want to SLI that's for sure but I don't know if I should just buy a second 780 ti or buy two MSI 970s and sell the 780 ti. Newegg has the MSI cards in stock right now that is the 970 currently in stock besides some Zotac card, all others are sold out. Some of the 780 ti cards dropped to much more reasonable prices than the $715 I paid for mine a few months back.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=780+ti&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> Two 780 ti would be faster but I think all the new Nvidia features only apply to the 900 series. I hope they will work with the 700 series as well otherwise I feel like it's a kick in the nuts from Nvidia to those of us who bought kepler. I have no clue about these new features and if it's not possible to do for kepler that's one thing but if it is and they just choose not to well that would be lame.


970 SLI almost same performance and half the price


----------



## ggoldfingerd

I knew I would need a new desk! I just purchased two of these from Best Buy and they take up my entire desk. I need room for a 3rd one. Time to also upgrade my two 670's. I am hoping the EVGA 980 ACX's come out soon.

What desk are those of you with three monitors using?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> I knew I would need a new desk! I just purchased two of these from Best Buy and they take up my entire desk. I need room for a 3rd one. Time to also upgrade my two 670's. I am hoping the EVGA 980 ACX's come out soon.
> 
> What desk are those of you with three monitors using?




obutto r3volution  although only got 1 swift atm after selling off my 3 ips 1440p's


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> I knew I would need a new desk! I just purchased two of these from Best Buy and they take up my entire desk. I need room for a 3rd one. Time to also upgrade my two 670's. I am hoping the EVGA 980 ACX's come out soon.
> 
> What desk are those of you with three monitors using?


If your in America, or idk maybe Ikea is international but I love this desk http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S89836332/


----------



## ggoldfingerd

I think the obutto r3volution is out of my price range. It is pretty neat. The Ikea desk isn't bad though. The closest place is in IL and they don't have any. I almost went through with the Kickstarter computer desk, but you had to spend double just to get a few extra cables. It would be nice to have a desk like that where the surface is like a mouse pad and has ports all over. I would have been screwed though as I now use Displayport!

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> They have already reported the new Nvidia features will be back-gen compatible with some high end 700 series cards


Sweet!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 970 SLI almost same performance and half the price


I do agree with you on that. The 780 ti is faster but it's like 15% only, not really enough to warrant all the extra dough.
Only problem is that I'd have to sell the 780 ti. If I sell it on Ebay, they will take a fee and I will end up with $400 if I'm lucky, I think.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

The Galant is a very nice desk. I recently got lucky and managed to find someone selling a used one on Craigslist for $100 but it was the exact one I wanted. Tinted glass top with Chrome legs and it's 63 inch wide, perfect desk for me and it's gorgeous.

https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=chr-greentree_gc&type=282369&ilc=12&p=tinted+glass+galant+desk

the legs on my desk are the A-legs not the T-legs that are in that picture. I think I like the T-legs better but I don't know if they come in chrome, either way I'm fine with these A-legs. Desk is sturdy.

This line of desks was discontinued by Ikea and they have almost none left in stores or online. They are supposed to be releasing the new Bekant line of desks which are very similar to the Galant but maybe even nicer I dunno. Supposed to be in stores next month I believe.

https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=chr-greentree_gc&type=282369&ilc=12&p=tinted+glass+galant+desk found a pic of my desk


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> The Galant is a very nice desk. I recently got lucky and managed to find someone selling a used one on Craigslist for $100 but it was the exact one I wanted. Tinted glass top with Chrome legs and it's 63 inch wide, perfect desk for me and it's gorgeous.
> 
> https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=chr-greentree_gc&type=282369&ilc=12&p=tinted+glass+galant+desk
> 
> the legs on my desk are the A-legs not the T-legs that are in that picture. I think I like the T-legs better but I don't know if they come in chrome, either way I'm fine with these A-legs. Desk is sturdy.
> 
> This line of desks was discontinued by Ikea and they have almost none left in stores or online. They are supposed to be releasing the new Bekant line of desks which are very similar to the Galant but maybe even nicer I dunno. Supposed to be in stores next month I believe.
> 
> https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=chr-greentree_gc&type=282369&ilc=12&p=tinted+glass+galant+desk found a pic of my desk


Yeah I absolutely love my Galant, has been a solid buy at a great price, and holds 3 monitors easy! the black top wood finish top is still my favorite, just fits so nicely with my Swift!


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Hi guys. Swift owner here.
> 
> Does anyone have any working setting for Diablo 3 with this monitor? It's choppy as hell, can almost not play. I've tried disabling G-Sync and played around with some resolutions/freqs - but the game suck with this monitor :\
> 
> Any help would be nice.


hmm, I haven't had any issues with Diablo 3, and I've tried with both Fullscreen and Windowed.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> we just talked about this couple of pages back when someone was getting worse performance with sli than i was with a single card only for him to not have sli on, but i often hit up to 110fps in bf4 and most of the time cruises around 80fps.


You're right. I thought you meant the average fps was over 100fps. I re-watched my video of some gameplay and I was between 60 and 80 most of the time, but hit over 100 sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> thing is they have a bunch of open box's as there is a 5 per limit per customer...kinda scary at same time but for someone who needs 2 more... saving $320 is quite tempting... that's more than half the price of needing 2nd 980 that could go toward that 2nd 980
> 
> hmm decisions
> 
> newegg's return policy sucks though...if this was amazon with these open boxes I would have already hit buy.


I get where you're coming from with this. I don't like the idea of open box, but if the price is right, and you're planning to use them as side-monitors only, then a dead pixel or two would probably not be too bad on a side monitor in a racing game. However, I think I'd still get irritated at it when I noticed it every now and then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> If you set it globally then all games would run at 144Hz if supported (thus highest allowable). That's perfectly fine if that's what you need.
> 
> This way if you wanted you could leave the Swift set to 60Hz for the desktop but it would automatically jump up when you game.


Thanks. I set it to Highest Available in my global settings and it works great. The odd thing is that I previously had it set to Application Controlled, but BF4 did not change the monitor refresh rate when it started, even though I specifically selected 144Hz in the video settings in the game. At least it works now, so thanks!

Now I only have two steps instead of three everytime I play BF4: switch my sound from my speakers to my headset, and turn on the crosshair feature of Gameplus on the Swift.


----------



## johnfkel

Hey everyone.

Mine came in on Monday and I haven't had any problems or complaints. I was able to get one online from Best Buy last Wednesday or Thursday. I see everyone's already in the midst of GPU discussion.

I just got this and the Corsair K70 RGB, but now I'm feeling my GTX 780 isn't quite up for gaming at this resolution. FPS drops are still noticeable, so I want to upgrade soon. I feel as though going up is the way to go and SLI is just delaying the inevitable. Now that I have a job I'll probably be upgrading my VC yearly. I guess I'm getting a 980 in the next few weeks. Hopefully I can sell my card for a decent price.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnfkel*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Mine came in on Monday and I haven't had any problems or complaints. I was able to get one online from Best Buy last Wednesday or Thursday. I see everyone's already in the midst of GPU discussion.
> 
> I just got this and the Corsair K70 RGB, but now I'm feeling my GTX 780 isn't quite up for gaming at this resolution. FPS drops are still noticeable, so I want to upgrade soon. I feel as though going up is the way to go and SLI is just delaying the inevitable. Now that I have a job I'll probably be upgrading my VC yearly. I guess I'm getting a 980 in the next few weeks. Hopefully I can sell my card for a decent price.


Hey, can you check in games where you get less then 30 fps or on loading screens do you see your screen flicker a bit?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Only problem is that I'd have to sell the 780 ti. If I sell it on Ebay, they will take a fee and I will end up with $400 if I'm lucky, I think.


Try selling it here. Helps avoid that ebay fee big time by selling on the marketplace here!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Is there a fix for the GPU clocks remaining at full even in desktop???

Just noticed that my SLI Titans remain at full speed all the time.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Is there a fix for the GPU clocks remaining at full even in desktop???
> 
> Just noticed that my SLI Titans remain at full speed all the time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


hit the turbo button and drop it to 60hz


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> hit the turbo button and drop it to 60hz


Sorry mate didnt work. Using latest drivers etc. Single monitor. No GSync on desktop obviously etc. Hmmmm.


----------



## Descadent

don't know why i just did it over and over. dropped every time i lowered it to 60hz

344.16


----------



## adamski07

344.16 here. with 144hz, one of my gpu stays at 999-1000+mhz, after changing it back to 60hz it goes back down to 135mhz. I really want to keep it to 144hz all the time because mouse sensitivity is weird at 60hz.


----------



## UNOE

does anyone know where I can get a EDID for this monitor ?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Sweet!!
> I do agree with you on that. The 780 ti is faster but it's like 15% only, not really enough to warrant all the extra dough.
> Only problem is that I'd have to sell the 780 ti. If I sell it on Ebay, they will take a fee and I will end up with $400 if I'm lucky, I think.


Wait so MFAA should be coming to 700' series cards?

Yeah your math sounds about right, both the street-value of used 780 Ti and where 780 Ti sits performance wise in relation to 970/980. It seems 780 Ti is about 15% faster than 970 and 15% slower than 980, reference of course. 980 has a huge OC ceiling though, seeing some amazing overclocked benches.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wait so MFAA should be coming to 700' series cards?
> 
> Yeah your math sounds about right, both the street-value of used 780 Ti and where 780 Ti sits performance wise in relation to 970/980. It seems 780 Ti is about 15% faster than 970 and 15% slower than 980, reference of course. 980 has a huge OC ceiling though, seeing some amazing overclocked benches.


980 is 7% faster than 780 ti on average but I think the 780 ti lead over the 970 is more than that


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wait so MFAA should be coming to 700' series cards?


MFAA is a Maxwell-exclusive feature. So no.


----------



## MattBee

Need help,

Im buying a video card in next few days. i can buy a 2 month old 780Ti msi oc from a friend for 390$ american.
Or buy a new 980 for 590$

I have the 980 ti in my pc now testing it and it is good. Im upgrading from a 290 for s sync and physx.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Need help,
> 
> Im buying a video card in next few days. i can buy a 2 month old 780Ti msi oc from a friend for 390$ american.
> Or buy a new 980 for 590$
> 
> I have the 980 ti in my pc now testing it and it is good. Im upgrading from a 290 for s sync and physx.


this is already answered in other thread


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 344.16 here. with 144hz, one of my gpu stays at 999-1000+mhz, after changing it back to 60hz it goes back down to 135mhz. I really want to keep it to 144hz all the time because mouse sensitivity is weird at 60hz.


Hello,
Did you try running the desktop at 120Hz. From what I heard it should work.


----------



## relikpL

Anyone that purchased their Swift(s) from Fry's know how returns/exchanges work if you have the 3 year warranty? I noticed a stuck (white) pixel in the very top left corner, and I have a moderate amount of bleed. This is my second Swift from Fry's.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 344.16 here. with 144hz, one of my gpu stays at 999-1000+mhz, after changing it back to 60hz it goes back down to 135mhz. I really want to keep it to 144hz all the time because mouse sensitivity is weird at 60hz.


Hi, as someone else said earlier, just run your desktop at 120 Hz instead of 144 Hz. I had the same question as you here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7830_30#post_22852194

Then, someone answered me two posts later here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7830_30#post_22852480

I suppose the cards have limits on what they can do ans still maintain a minimum power state. 144 Hz at 2560 x 1440 is too high for minimum power.

Now, I run my desktop at 120 Hz, and play my games at 144 Hz. Everything seems fine this way.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Anyone that purchased their Swift(s) from Fry's know how returns/exchanges work if you have the 3 year warranty? I noticed a stuck (white) pixel in the very top left corner, and I have a moderate amount of bleed. This is my second Swift from Fry's.


I'm not up on the return policy for Fry's, but a stuck pixel exceeds Asus's threshold. Even if Fry's didn't replace it, Asus would directly.

I'd say take it back.


----------



## Fiercy

Still waiting on some additional information from other Swift users about the amount of flicker you guys get on things like loading screens and low frame rates!

I am just thinking should I change my pixel and bleed perfect one because of it noticeable flickering on loading screens using G-Sync.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Still waiting on some additional information from other Swift users about the amount of flicker you guys get on things like loading screens and low frame rates!
> 
> I am just thinking should I change my pixel and bleed perfect one because of it noticeable flickering on loading screens using G-Sync.


Don't actually have my Swift yet so I can't give you my experience with it but the cause of the flickering hasn't been pinpointed yet and may be fixed in a driver release.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Still waiting on some additional information from other Swift users about the amount of flicker you guys get on things like loading screens and low frame rates!
> 
> I am just thinking should I change my pixel and bleed perfect one because of it noticeable flickering on loading screens using G-Sync.


gsync only does it on load screens below 30fps.
that's it. minimal anyways and doesn't do it on the games


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> gsync only does it on load screens below 30fps.
> that's it. minimal anyways and doesn't do it on the games


My problem is i was using my old swift for 2 weeks and I never notice the flicker. But with the new one it was instantly noticeable. I feel like there is a big difference in how monitors flicker some do it a lot more then others and I am wondering if that's fixable by patches.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Hello,
> Did you try running the desktop at 120Hz. From what I heard it should work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Hi, as someone else said earlier, just run your desktop at 120 Hz instead of 144 Hz. I had the same question as you here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7830_30#post_22852194
> 
> Then, someone answered me two posts later here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7830_30#post_22852480
> 
> I suppose the cards have limits on what they can do ans still maintain a minimum power state. 144 Hz at 2560 x 1440 is too high for minimum power.
> 
> Now, I run my desktop at 120 Hz, and play my games at 144 Hz. Everything seems fine this way.


Thanks. I actually did a quick search on Google before after I noticed this as well. I am running it at 120hz and I just hit turbo button every time I'm gaming.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Hi, as someone else said earlier, just run your desktop at 120 Hz instead of 144 Hz. I had the same question as you here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7830_30#post_22852194
> 
> Then, someone answered me two posts later here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7830_30#post_22852480
> 
> I suppose the cards have limits on what they can do ans still maintain a minimum power state. 144 Hz at 2560 x 1440 is too high for minimum power.
> 
> Now, I run my desktop at 120 Hz, and play my games at 144 Hz. Everything seems fine this way.


Just noticed this myself as well. Thanks too.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's game specific. I've run other games and purposely maxed out settings to check this issue and in, for example, Metro Redux, below 30fps does not flicker. However, I get GSync flicker constantly in Civ 5 no matter what the fps.


See, this scares me. What video card are you using for Civ 5? I play this game 90% and am currently thinking of switching from 4K to the Swift monitor.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

All this about needing to run 120hz or less on the desktop because GPUs wont downclock seems strange. I have 3 VG278HEs and they live at 144hz all the time and my 780s go to idle state on the desktop.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I had the same thing happening at 144hz. My 780 ti seemed to stay at 810mhz full time when running at 144hz. I don't know if that contributed to my 780 ti malfunctioning or not but it did and I had to RMA it. This 780 ti is the MSI 780 ti Gaming edition and it was the third RMA already (they sent me a brand new one in sealed box). It worked fine for a few months and after a week of use with the Swift it malfunctioned. I don't know if this is just coincidence or the Swift messed up my video card. I threw in an R9 270 temporarily. The Turbo button does not work now with this AMD card. Is the Turbo button meant to work only with Nvidia? I set the refresh rate to 144hz in AMDs Catalyst Control Center and I see the card is running at 400hz full time and stays at 34 degrees. I just lowered it to 120hz refresh rate and the frequency of the card went down to 300hz and temperature down to 26 degrees now. Hopefully when I get my Nvidia card back the turbo button will work again and I'll just keep it at 120hz for desktop use and use the turbo button to raise it to 144hz in gaming, when I can get that far of course.

Now about my monitor. There is only one thing that I've noticed wrong with my Swift and that is one tiny bright pixel that can only be seen on black color and it is so small that it is hard to notice and mostly need to look for it to even see it. I've never seen it in games or web browsing or movies except one movie which was Edge of Tommorow. This was about 2 weeks after I got my Swift. I was watching this movie and towards the end it was really dark and I noticed the tiny bright pixel. I've not seen it during any gaming or movie before or since that time. I don't see any bleeding or anything else wrong with my Swift. I don't know if it's worth doing an RMA on it just for that tiny dead pixel. If I continue to not see it it's fine but if I do end up seeing it often I won't like it. Furthermore, I don't know if this dead pixel even warrants an RMA. I still have some time with Amazon.

What do you think?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> All this about needing to run 120hz or less on the desktop because GPUs wont downclock seems strange. I have 3 VG278HEs and they live at 144hz all the time and my 780s go to idle state on the desktop.


But those are idling @ 1080p.


----------



## Descadent

yeah apparently because not only is it 144hz but also 1440


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> All this about needing to run 120hz or less on the desktop because GPUs wont downclock seems strange. I have 3 VG278HEs and they live at 144hz all the time and my 780s go to idle state on the desktop.


My ASUS VG278HE would Idle with a very high clock when I had my other 1080p @ 60Hz monitor enabled. Same thing with my Swift, But if my Swift and the VG @ 120Hz each it would downclock to normal idle clocks (324Mhz I wanna say). But if the ROG Swift is @ 144Hz and another monitor connected it would stay at high idle clocks.

Here's a thread talking about other people having the same issue

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu/0_20


----------



## Shaitan

I had the same problem with my VG248QE that I used to have. If I set the system to 144Hz, my card would not downclock properly. Same thing with the Swift, even if it is the only monitor connected.

On another note, I am contemplating parting ways with my Swift. Now that I have seen that Dell is finally releasing their 3440x1440 IPS panel, I am thinking about eventually switching to that. I have found that lately, I am mainly playing Skyrim or going back through Fallout 3 and NV, and those require me to disable G-Sync and set the monitor to 60Hz so I am not even using the main features of this monitor.

I may just go back to my U2713HM for now, of course that thought will probably change once I get home from work and see the Swift sitting there


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I had the same thing happening at 144hz. My 780 ti seemed to stay at 810mhz full time when running at 144hz. I don't know if that contributed to my 780 ti malfunctioning or not but it did and I had to RMA it. This 780 ti is the MSI 780 ti Gaming edition and it was the third RMA already (they sent me a brand new one in sealed box). It worked fine for a few months and after a week of use with the Swift it malfunctioned. I don't know if this is just coincidence or the Swift messed up my video card. I threw in an R9 270 temporarily. The Turbo button does not work now with this AMD card. Is the Turbo button meant to work only with Nvidia? I set the refresh rate to 144hz in AMDs Catalyst Control Center and I see the card is running at 400hz full time and stays at 34 degrees. I just lowered it to 120hz refresh rate and the frequency of the card went down to 300hz and temperature down to 26 degrees now. Hopefully when I get my Nvidia card back the turbo button will work again and I'll just keep it at 120hz for desktop use and use the turbo button to raise it to 144hz in gaming, when I can get that far of course.
> 
> Now about my monitor. There is only one thing that I've noticed wrong with my Swift and that is one tiny bright pixel that can only be seen on black color and it is so small that it is hard to notice and mostly need to look for it to even see it. I've never seen it in games or web browsing or movies except one movie which was Edge of Tommorow. This was about 2 weeks after I got my Swift. I was watching this movie and towards the end it was really dark and I noticed the tiny bright pixel. I've not seen it during any gaming or movie before or since that time. I don't see any bleeding or anything else wrong with my Swift. I don't know if it's worth doing an RMA on it just for that tiny dead pixel. If I continue to not see it it's fine but if I do end up seeing it often I won't like it. Furthermore, I don't know if this dead pixel even warrants an RMA. I still have some time with Amazon.
> 
> What do you think?


I will continue RMA`ing until I get a pixel perfect one. I've already done it once. Depends how OCD you are, but for ~1k, it's hard not to be. Can you post a pic of what your monitor looks like in the dark with a black screen? I'd like to compare the lightbleed.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I had the same problem with my VG248QE that I used to have. If I set the system to 144Hz, my card would not downclock properly. Same thing with the Swift, even if it is the only monitor connected.
> 
> On another note, I am contemplating parting ways with my Swift. Now that I have seen that Dell is finally releasing their 3440x1440 IPS panel, I am thinking about eventually switching to that. I have found that lately, I am mainly playing Skyrim or going back through Fallout 3 and NV, and those require me to disable G-Sync and set the monitor to 60Hz so I am not even using the main features of this monitor.
> 
> I may just go back to my U2713HM for now, of course that thought will probably change once I get home from work and see the Swift sitting there


let me know if you want to sell it.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> let me know if you want to sell it.


You'll be the first to know if I ultimately decide to, I know you've been looking for two others for some time.


----------



## Pichonazo

Anybody played world of warcraft with this monitor (25m raid)?


----------



## Descadent

will be back whenever they release mc in the raid finder! that is gonna make me sub again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> You'll be the first to know if I ultimately decide to, I know you've been looking for two others for some time.


sounds good


----------



## UNOE

I just saw some in stock on Amazon for only about 10 min then they where gone.

Can someone give me a EDID for this monitor ?


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> I will continue RMA`ing until I get a pixel perfect one. I've already done it once. Depends how OCD you are, but for ~1k, it's hard not to be. Can you post a pic of what your monitor looks like in the dark with a black screen? I'd like to compare the lightbleed.


I tried to take a picture but it looks like there is massive bleeding. I don't know if it's my camera or what but that's not at all what it looks like in person.

How can I post a pic here?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I tried to take a picture but it looks like there is massive bleeding. I don't know if it's my camera or what but that's not at all what it looks like in person.
> 
> How can I post a pic here?


If you have the file in your pc, just click the "Image" icon at the top of the text box. Click "Upload files" and choose the photo you want to upload here.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Still waiting on some additional information from other Swift users about the amount of flicker you guys get on things like loading screens and low frame rates!
> 
> I am just thinking should I change my pixel and bleed perfect one because of it noticeable flickering on loading screens using G-Sync.


I see no flicker. I play BF4 right now and don't use the screen at below 30 fps, so maybe I'm not an ideal candidate for your question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks. I actually did a quick search on Google before after I noticed this as well. I am running it at 120hz and I just hit turbo button every time I'm gaming.


That's what I used to do, but not anymore. No need for the turbo button. Just set the nvidia driver to use the max refresh rate available and when you start your game, the monitor will automatically switch to 144 Hz, then back again to 120 when you exit the game.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW




----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> If you have the file in your pc, just click the "Image" icon at the top of the text box. Click "Upload files" and choose the photo you want to upload here.


Thanks, that is convenient


----------



## brandon6199

I'm surprised this monitor is still difficult to find availability on. Newegg has been out of stock for quite some time now... I wonder when quantity levels are going to stabilize and it will be widely available.

Possibly another month?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> See, this scares me. What video card are you using for Civ 5? I play this game 90% and am currently thinking of switching from 4K to the Swift monitor.


780 Classified


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> All this about needing to run 120hz or less on the desktop because GPUs wont downclock seems strange. I have 3 VG278HEs and they live at 144hz all the time and my 780s go to idle state on the desktop.


My clock also runs higher at 144Hz. I have two PG278Q's and two GTX 670's. I am running the Nvidia's 344.11 and using Windows 8.1 Pro x64.


----------



## Ferreal

When you run @ 144hz it will idle at higher clock no matter what. That's not an issue.


----------



## HiTechPixel

*Source*
Quote:


> I just got the DSLR and macro lens out to figure out what the monitor is actually doing. It appears that under fast motion, every other lines of red LEDs is dimmed significantly. Since the LEDs are layed out horizontally, a dimming of red LEDs in every other line appears as interlacing under fast motion.


I knew the monitor was too good to be true.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> *Source*
> I knew the monitor was too good to be true.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


Just putting it out there. Several people have noticed this issue and it's very much real.


----------



## Descadent

that's fine and all but you keep worrying about every little damn thing about the monitor... have you even bought one yet??? or still worried about a mouse? lol

just not sure how many times we all have to say the monitor is badass and totally worth it but yet people still freak out and get all skeptic over it. buy it, try it, don't like it? return it or sell it


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's fine and all but you keep worrying about every little damn thing about the monitor... have you even bought one yet??? or still worried about a mouse? lol
> 
> just not sure how many times we all have to say the monitor is badass and totally worth it but yet people still freak out and get all skeptic over it. buy it, try it, don't like it? return it or sell it


I'm equally as worried about all the issues with this monitor as well as ASUS' QC as you are praising it. Also, not all people can buy it and then return it for free.


----------



## Pichonazo

I have to a say that there is some of truth to the monitor having issues with displaying graphics on fast motion games. I had 2 monitors. Both displayed the same gray effects once you start moving around and cast effects spell on world of warcraft. Ready weird but the graphics don't look right. I have not seen this issue on darker games like Tom raider. Monitor is beautiful and finally helps pushing high end rigs. I'm happy with the monitor with the exception of world of warcraft. I heard people complaining about this same issue playing Dota 2. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Anybody played world of warcraft with this monitor (25m raid)?


Yes I play wow Daily, gsync 144hz 1440p on my gtx 750ti evga FTW. Have had no problems even in 25m SOO, I sit at about 34 fps but gsync makes it feel like 70 still at all times in raids even!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> I have to a say that there is some of truth to the monitor having issues with displaying graphics on fast motion games. I had 2 monitors. Both displayed the same gray effects once you start moving around and cast effects spell on world of warcraft. Ready weird but the graphics don't look right. I have not seen this issue on darker games like Tom raider. Monitor is beautiful and finally helps pushing high end rigs. I'm happy with the monitor with the exception of world of warcraft. I heard people complaining about this same issue playing Dota 2. Not sure what the problem is.


I would love to see what your talking about, whether thats a video or screenshot, I literally have 0 clue what you are talking about, are you playing in Max settings?


----------



## Pichonazo

Yes, playing wow in max settings... Have a 780 in sli with a 4770k clocked to 4.6ghz. It is really hard to explain. It has something to do with pixel mapping from what I've seen other people complaining about this specific issue. There is a video in YouTube about it. I'll try to capture it too... If you stand still you won't see the weird effect. It shows when you start moving around and bosses/people cast spells. It is almost as the picture looses sharpness and the spell graphic effects show different grayish... Just weird. This happened in both monitors (still have one free of bleeding light and dead pixels).


----------



## Pichonazo

Here is a review on Amazon about this monitor that actually describes the issue I'm trying to explain:

http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/product-reviews/B00MSOND8C

"The second and probably the biggest issue I have found is something called "Pixel Inversion" others have referred it it as a couple other names. Essentially the jist of the problem is that brighter colored objects (light blues and light greens especially) become distorted when in motion. It almost looks like a checkboard pattern and can be seen here courtesy of TFT Central:

PG278Q: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg
VG278HE: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_vg278he.jpg

In the first image on the right hand side you can see the vertical line pattern of the blurred images behind the actual rendering. This artifact occurs in nearly every game I have tested. It shows up for brief periods of time on brighter objects that are in motion. Things like muzzle flashes, explosions, or even the green names that hover above characters in MMO's (World of Warcraft to be specific). The effect at first wasn't very noticeable to me but once I started seeing it in more games it's nearly impossible to unsee. In Dota 2 for example the textures on the ground in the "radiant" base show this effect slightly during any motion of the camera at all. I've also seen the effect in other games like Witcher 2 and Warframe. Now if I was the only one I'd simply just chalk it up to bad panel but there is a thread on ASUS Rog's forums with a number of people experiencing the issue. I also think more people will report the issue once they've spent some time with the monitor."

This is exactly what I experienced as well...


----------



## Descadent

yeah need you to film what you are talking about.


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's fine and all but you keep worrying about every little damn thing about the monitor... have you even bought one yet??? or still worried about a mouse? lol
> 
> just not sure how many times we all have to say the monitor is badass and totally worth it but yet people still freak out and get all skeptic over it. buy it, try it, don't like it? return it or sell it


If you do sell it, demand is high enough for you to get all your $$ back too. No stress, no fuss kind of thing.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Here is a review on Amazon about this monitor that actually describes the issue I'm trying to explain:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/product-reviews/B00MSOND8C
> 
> "The second and probably the biggest issue I have found is something called "Pixel Inversion" others have referred it it as a couple other names. Essentially the jist of the problem is that brighter colored objects (light blues and light greens especially) become distorted when in motion. It almost looks like a checkboard pattern and can be seen here courtesy of TFT Central:
> 
> PG278Q: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg
> VG278HE: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_vg278he.jpg
> 
> In the first image on the right hand side you can see the vertical line pattern of the blurred images behind the actual rendering. This artifact occurs in nearly every game I have tested. It shows up for brief periods of time on brighter objects that are in motion. Things like muzzle flashes, explosions, or even the green names that hover above characters in MMO's (World of Warcraft to be specific). The effect at first wasn't very noticeable to me but once I started seeing it in more games it's nearly impossible to unsee. In Dota 2 for example the textures on the ground in the "radiant" base show this effect slightly during any motion of the camera at all. I've also seen the effect in other games like Witcher 2 and Warframe. Now if I was the only one I'd simply just chalk it up to bad panel but there is a thread on ASUS Rog's forums with a number of people experiencing the issue. I also think more people will report the issue once they've spent some time with the monitor."
> 
> This is exactly what I experienced as well...


Thank you for sharing with us your experience but I'm sorry for it as well. The thing is that it's pretty hard to notice at first which is probably why most people don't think it exists at all but I'm willing to bet it does in all the ROG Swift's unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Pichonazo

I think this problem does exist too... Doesn't take away the fact that the monitor is a million time better than my previous 60hz Samsung S27B970D (pretty damn nice monitor). I just wish it would be perfect... even though it annoys me to see the "pixel inversion" issue... when I plug my previous monitor and see the difference playing 60hz vs. 144hz... there is no going back. The colors on the ROG monitor are also really amazing once you calibrate it (very comparable to my previous Samsung monitor).


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Im at a crossroads of whether to return it or not. Uniformity is pretty good but their is a small backlight bleed on the bottom edge....

Other than that, no issues


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Im at a crossroads of whether to return it or not. Uniformity is pretty good but their is a small backlight bleed on the bottom edge....
> 
> Other than that, no issues


What's a good way to heck for backlight bleed?


----------



## Pichonazo

If you are watching a movie and noticed the bad bleeding light or if you are playing a game and you can see it during dark scenes, I would return the monitor. My 1st monitor had a white dead pixel that was very annoying to see while surfing the internet. I could not quite see it playing games. It also had moderate bleeding light. I decided to return the monitor and got a perfect one. If you are bother by the problem and can return it... do it... monitor cost a lot of money not to be happy.


----------



## Pichonazo

Here is the video showing the issue very clearly (please watch it in full resolution and full screen):






Focus on the nameplate (especially starting on second 10)... you will notice how the letters start showing artifacts.... the impact on the quality of graphics displayed take a big hit when you have a lot of mobs having a nameplates and when you start moving around...

Can you guys see this?


----------



## Pichonazo

Please check this post:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode./page6

Tons of people stating the same issue... wondering if all of the panels are affected and just certain people are bothered by it or not... It seems that certain games show the problem more....


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Please check this post:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode./page6
> 
> Tons of people stating the same issue... wondering if all of the panels are affected and just certain people are bothered by it or not... It seems that certain games show the problem more....


Oh this is similar to the vertical lines of unevenness when you overclock a korean 27 inch monitor up to 120hz.


----------



## Chruschef

any suggestions on a monitor to go next to this monitor in vertical orientation? ... been browsing around monitors but havent found something that sticks out


----------



## SuprUsrStan

This doesn't seem to be the exact same thing but the overclocked korean monitors would get a banding effect at high refresh rates with something similar to this.



There's even a "deliner" for those monitors to fix that issue.
http://120hz.net/showthread.php?2762-Scanlines-120
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Deliner

The ROG swift may or may not have a similar issue to that.


----------



## MLJS54

Anyone receive the open box monitors from Newegg?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Here is the video showing the issue very clearly (please watch it in full resolution and full screen):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus on the nameplate (especially starting on second 10)... you will notice how the letters start showing artifacts.... the impact on the quality of graphics displayed take a big hit when you have a lot of mobs having a nameplates and when you start moving around...
> 
> Can you guys see this?


i guess? i mean probably alot to do with quality of camera too


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Here is the video showing the issue very clearly (please watch it in full resolution and full screen):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus on the nameplate (especially starting on second 10)... you will notice how the letters start showing artifacts.... the impact on the quality of graphics displayed take a big hit when you have a lot of mobs having a nameplates and when you start moving around...
> 
> Can you guys see this?


I am seriously going to look into this now, when I get home. What OD settings are you using? and hz? and resolution?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i guess? i mean probably alot to do with quality of camera too


I would say this is beyond the camera, you can certainly see a distortion but this is pretty obvious and I've never noticed this. I also use tidy plates so I just may never have this problem with tidy plates on.


----------



## Pichonazo

Yes, this is not a camera issue... it is real and I see it too... I like to use normal under the OD settings but it actually makes the problem more apparent. If you use the off settings it is a bit better but sharpness decreases significantly. 144hz is the option I use at all times (game and desktop). You don't have to go further than Immersus' trash to start seeing the issues... the last two mobs in the trash cast that spell on the floor and makes the issue really apparent right away. I also use tiddy plates and tried using the nameplates of ElvUi to see if that improved the issue but didn't. It is also really evident on the 2nd fight (Protectors). If you want the youtube video I posted and focus on second 10 (at the beginning of the video is harder to see but really evident after second 10 and watch it full screen 1080P) you have to be blind not to see the issues with the nameplates...

Like I said, I had two ROG Swift monitor and the issue was on both panels... I think this is an issue on every panel but some people are more bother by it than others... not talking bad about the monitor... just pointing out what I'm seeing...


----------



## Pichonazo

Forgot to say that I'm using the native resolution (2560 x 1440).


----------



## Descadent

i watched it again...in all fairness... camera isn't doing it any favors but i see the name plates...

solution: use a name plate mod... how does anyone seriously use stock ui nameplates anyways? lol

but i haven't seen anything to that effect on my monitor in any game... i have not played an mmo on it either... i will once the mc raid is released in raid finder though. oh man can't wait... CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Pichonazo

Dude the video shows tiddy plates not the default UI and it is not just a name plate issue... If the other person in the forum is not seeing this issue (he was going to check) at all it could be something that affects certain panels not all... And obviously some games show this issue more than others...


----------



## wholeeo

For those troubled with the higher power state at idle thing when using the Rog @ 144hz and that have settled on 120hz for the desktop here's the setting you should change in NVCP.



This allows you to set the desktop to 120hz while games run at the max refresh rate of 144hz. With this set you don't have to use the Turbo button each time you play a game.

Another user mentioned it but didn't really explain it to well.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> So in 144hz mode, when I try to drag around my browser and trying to read whats inside of it, while moving it vertically up and down I can read whats in side quite clear.
> 
> While moving it horizontally left and right, the text inside becomes blurrier. I tried this in games and it is the same, is this normal?
> 
> Edit: Tried it with ULMB and i could read it either way, just too bad it does not work with gsync though xD


Every 144hz widescreen display is like this. Including the VG248QE. My 2720Z Benq is the same as your Swift, in 144hz, in this manner about stock (144hz only) scrolling readability.
It's rather logical. It's a combination of (possibly) there being fewer pixels vertically than horizontally, plus (more definite) the way the screen refreshes work.on non strobed displays.
A strobing backlight (Lightboost, Benq BR, ULMB) functions much differently so you have the same clarity.


----------



## wholeeo

Not sure what happened but after I had reinstalled my drivers no Dark Souls 2 runs at a crawl with Gsync on,







Not sure what's going on as it doesn't happen in other games.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Dude the video shows tiddy plates not the default UI and it is not just a name plate issue... If the other person in the forum is not seeing this issue (he was going to check) at all it could be something that affects certain panels not all... And obviously some games show this issue more than others...


dude ok


----------



## UNOE

Can someone give me a EDID for this monitor ? Pretty Please


----------



## davidpitt03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Here is the video showing the issue very clearly (please watch it in full resolution and full screen):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus on the nameplate (especially starting on second 10)... you will notice how the letters start showing artifacts.... the impact on the quality of graphics displayed take a big hit when you have a lot of mobs having a nameplates and when you start moving around...
> 
> Can you guys see this?


I've just tried the same test in WOW. 144Hz, GSYNC, 780 SLI, getting around 120fps in stormwind.

i tried this test a few weeks ago when I first go the monitor and couldn't see the problem then... I still can't see it now and I've looked really hard!

Funny thing is though, I then filmed it on my phone (Nexus 5, 1080p) and watched it back and got the exact same results as the you tube vid!!

So in real life I cant see it but when it's being filmed by a video camera it's very clear and easy to see.

Maybe the camera or maybe my eyes in real life are somehow immune to it


----------



## JnLoader

Some people are just looking for problems when their is noone, and come up with eaiter this or bla bla that !
STOP freaking out and enjoy your monitor, you know thats what it is for ..LOL


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Some people are just looking for problems when their is noone, and come up with eaiter this or bla bla that !
> STOP freaking out and enjoy your monitor, you know thats what it is for ..LOL


This is however wrong. There clearly are problems with this monitor but we don't know yet if every panel is affected and some people just don't notice them. Or if only some panels are affected.

Either way, the problems are very much real.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

How does WoW look on this monitor? More specifcally the colors in WoW.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

The monitor uniformity is actually much much better than that. I don't know why the photo has that big dark spot. The whole thing looks pretty close.

You can clearly see that backlight bleed on the bottom though. Im debating if its enough to send the monitor back and wait for more to come in to try and get a perfect one. $800 is quite a bit for me, but I don't have a monitor to fall back on. So if I am getting a new monitor, I want it to be a good one.


----------



## Mand12

So my Swift is finally here!









Got a few questions, though.

Am I crazy for trying to hook up my old 1080p 60Hz monitor as a secondary display? Will it completely screw up anything?

I'm seeing something that I can best describe as aliasing during games, when there's motion. I can make out individual pixels, despite AA effects being at maximum (e.g. 8x MSAA). When I stand still the perception of the pixels goes away. Is this just life without motion blur, combined with good eyesight? It happens with G-Sync both on and off, though is more noticeable when there isn't any stuttering.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

My Swift arrived swiftly today as well!









Quote from the Discussion thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Update on my Newegg open box order:
> 
> Arrived with the Asus tape still sealing both sides of the box and all of the cardboard bends were very stiff so I am pretty sure this box was never opened. There were also no signs that any tape or packing labels had ever been removed from the box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packing and contents of the box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included manuals:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included cables:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And monitor packaging:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it is pixel perfect, no colored lines or flashing, and no more backlight bleed than my previous VG278HE's had. I think I am going to order another open box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So my Swift is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few questions, though.
> 
> Am I crazy for trying to hook up my old 1080p 60Hz monitor as a secondary display? Will it completely screw up anything?
> ...


To partially answer your question, the resolution difference should not cause any issues and I dont expect the refresh rate difference to cause any problems either.

To add another question, which I am sure as been answered before, should I have v-sync enabled in games for g-sync to work, vis versa or does it even matter?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> To add another question, which I am sure as been answered before, should I have v-sync enabled in games for g-sync to work, vis versa or does it even matter?


You should have G-Sync enabled in the Nvidia control panel, including going to "Manage 3D settings" and having the Vertical Sync option as a global setting, and setting that to G-Sync.

You should then *disable* vsync in games. In most games, it will work either way - the global setting is supposed to override it, but disabling vsync helps compensate for games that somehow don't get the memo from the global setting control.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Thank you. I had all of that set up in NV control panel but was unsure about game settings.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

So now I'm having an issue with the turbo button. It's taking 5 seconds for it to switch between settings. It used to be instant. Now when I try to go from 120hz to 144hz it takes 5 seconds.
Any ideas?

Also this is with my 780 ti. When I had my AMD card in the turbo button didn't work at all. Not sure if it's meant to be that way or its supposed to work with AMD as well.

hmm nevermind... lol It's back to normal now.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> So now I'm having an issue with the turbo button. It's taking 5 seconds for it to switch between settings. It used to be instant. Now when I try to go from 120hz to 144hz it takes 5 seconds.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Also this is with my 780 ti. When I had my AMD card in the turbo button didn't work at all. Not sure if it's meant to be that way or its supposed to work with AMD as well.
> 
> hmm nevermind... lol It's back to normal now.


The whole 4 hours I have had mine hooked up it has taken several seconds for it to switch. The rest of the OSD is very snappy.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor uniformity is actually much much better than that. I don't know why the photo has that big dark spot. The whole thing looks pretty close.
> 
> You can clearly see that backlight bleed on the bottom though. Im debating if its enough to send the monitor back and wait for more to come in to try and get a perfect one. $800 is quite a bit for me, but I don't have a monitor to fall back on. So if I am getting a new monitor, I want it to be a good one.


Anyone have any opinions on this here?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Still not getting ANY downclocking in desktop. Very strange. Desktop set to 120Hz.

SLI Titans. Single screen. Latest Drivers.

Sigh.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on this here?


I don't know much about it but I also uploaded a pic of mine and it looked totally different than it does in person. My Swift looks great to me in games and movies and regular desktop use. I have no issues with it yet save a tiny dead pixel that I can't even see. I may not know exactly what to look for when it comes to the bleedthing but it looks fine to me so I'm happy. If nothing is bothering you when you are playing games or watching movies then I wouldn't worry about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Still not getting ANY downclocking in desktop. Very strange. Desktop set to 120Hz.
> 
> SLI Titans. Single screen. Latest Drivers.
> 
> Sigh.


My 780 ti was also running at 810hz both at 144hz and 120hz but at 120hz it went away. Not sure whats up =/

Can this damage the video card?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on this here?


Now I will be the first to admit that I am not the most picky person when it comes to backlight bleed so take this as you will. I am just shy of having a bajillion screens in my house, I have ips monitors, TN monitors, cheap LCD tvs and an expensive LCD tv. I see backlight bleed in one of 2 ways; there is some that is so distracting it takes you out of your game experience every time you hit a dark seen, and there is some that you notice when you look but it not so bad it takes away from your experience. For example, my cheap tvs have such horrible light bleed that i notice it every time the screen goes dark for a split second between commercials. My IPS monitors have almost no backlight bleed to speak of when compared to my TNs, but when playing on the TN panels I never notice. What really makes it intollerable for me is uneven light bleed and when it is not around the edges.

So IMO, it is really a matter of if it is going to effect YOUR gaming experience. It is a $800 monitor but it also has incredible small bezels which usually lead to increased light bleeding from the edges.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

What exactly should I look for in terms of light bleeding? I still can't see it at all.

On a side note does anyone here play Titanfall? If so, do you happen to know if Titanfall works with Gsync and if it can run at above 60fps? Fraps shows that it is running at over 60fps but I don't know if that is correct or not because I remember hearing the game is capped at 60fps. I've also heard it does not work with Gsync...


----------



## Descadent

yes and it works


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> So now I'm having an issue with the turbo button. It's taking 5 seconds for it to switch between settings. It used to be instant. Now when I try to go from 120hz to 144hz it takes 5 seconds.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Also this is with my 780 ti. When I had my AMD card in the turbo button didn't work at all. Not sure if it's meant to be that way or its supposed to work with AMD as well.
> 
> hmm nevermind... lol It's back to normal now.


Just a thought and someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that nvidia drivers communicate directly with the monitors firmware somehow. I've noticed if you change the refresh rate in the driver then the turbo setting on the monitor matches it and vice versa.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Now I will be the first to admit that I am not the most picky person when it comes to backlight bleed so take this as you will. I am just shy of having a bajillion screens in my house, I have ips monitors, TN monitors, cheap LCD tvs and an expensive LCD tv. I see backlight bleed in one of 2 ways; there is some that is so distracting it takes you out of your game experience every time you hit a dark seen, and there is some that you notice when you look but it not so bad it takes away from your experience. For example, my cheap tvs have such horrible light bleed that i notice it every time the screen goes dark for a split second between commercials. My IPS monitors have almost no backlight bleed to speak of when compared to my TNs, but when playing on the TN panels I never notice. What really makes it intollerable for me is uneven light bleed and when it is not around the edges.
> 
> So IMO, it is really a matter of if it is going to effect YOUR gaming experience. It is a $800 monitor but it also has incredible small bezels which usually lead to increased light bleeding from the edges.


It's really not immersion breaking but its there. Its about 1/4 of an inch high from the bottom and reaches around 2/3 the bottom of the screen. It's just disappointing on a monitor this expensive. I know I would return it if I already had a monitor I could use for a few months but I haven't had a monitor since December waiting for G Sync so putting it off another few months might kill me.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> What exactly should I look for in terms of light bleeding? I still can't see it at all.
> 
> On a side note does anyone here play Titanfall? If so, do you happen to know if Titanfall works with Gsync and if it can run at above 60fps? Fraps shows that it is running at over 60fps but I don't know if that is correct or not because I remember hearing the game is capped at 60fps. I've also heard it does not work with Gsync...


What I do is either a dead pixel test on black screen with F11. Or set a screensaver to Blank, hit preview.

If you do have bleed you will notice lighter sections of a black screen. Mine is along the bottom. And maybe a slight bit at the top but that I really have to focus on to see. In an FPS like Bioshock Infinite or Crysis 3 anytime you step into the shade, my characters arms get a blue light through them.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So my Swift is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few questions, though.
> 
> Am I crazy for trying to hook up my old 1080p 60Hz monitor as a secondary display? Will it completely screw up anything?
> 
> I'm seeing something that I can best describe as aliasing during games, when there's motion. I can make out individual pixels, despite AA effects being at maximum (e.g. 8x MSAA). When I stand still the perception of the pixels goes away. Is this just life without motion blur, combined with good eyesight? It happens with G-Sync both on and off, though is more noticeable when there isn't any stuttering.


You are not crazy for hooking up your old 1080p 60Hz monitor as a second display. That's how I run my system and everything is fine. I have the Swift connected via Displayport of course, and my other IPS monitor connected via HDMI. NO issues. I set the Swift as my Primary display in Windows and the nVidia control panel, and everything works great.

I don't see any aliasing on my games (currently BF4 only). I only use 2xMSAA. Not sure why you would see aliasing - could be game dependent with Gsync - not all games are perfect with it from what I've read. If you think it has to do with motion blur, try turning off Gsync and using ULMB mode at 120Hz and 120fps in your game. See if it looks different.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on this here?


I think it seems perfectly fine, some monitors have more some have less and yours seems pretty average so I say keep it if the rest is good. You may get one with dead pixels or even worse clouding/bleed!

This is what mine looks, it's just the technology so every one will display those problem to some degree im afraid!


----------



## CaliLife17

Im running into a weird issue with Crysis 3 and G-Sync. When turned on, My keyboard input is SUPER slugish/Laggy. I will press A to move left, then there is like a 1/2 second to second delay and then he will move left. Goes for all movment. All keyboard inputs are delayed. Mouse movement is fine.

I Don't get this in other games I have tried - BF4, FFXIV, Titanfall.

I also don't get it when running Crysis 3 in Non G-Sync 144hz mode. Only have seen it in G-sync mode.

Keyboard is Logitech 710+

Anyone have any ideas why this might be happening?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Im running into a weird issue with Crysis 3 and G-Sync. When turned on, My keyboard input is SUPER slugish/Laggy. I will press A to move left, then there is like a 1/2 second to second delay and then he will move left. Goes for all movment. All keyboard inputs are delayed. Mouse movement is fine.
> 
> I Don't get this in other games I have tried - BF4, FFXIV, Titanfall.
> 
> I also don't get it when running Crysis 3 in Non G-Sync 144hz mode. Only have seen it in G-sync mode.
> 
> Keyboard is Logitech 710+
> 
> Anyone have any ideas why this might be happening?


I can't say I know what your problem is caused by, but I can tell what happened with me that is similar. I would be playing BF4 for a long time (at least 3 hrs usually) and suddenly, the game would respond very laggy like you describe. It was weird though - I would be running forward, and when I lift up on the keys, my character would still run for about 2 seconds. Basically, whatever key I was pressing to move around, would "stick" for a second or two and essentially make the game unplayable. I would unplug my USB keyboard and replug it in, I would restart the game, same thing.

I even replaced the keyboard (I actually use a G13 for my games) and it didn't help. I finally figured out that some software I run in the background kicked in and was causing it. The software was Carbonite backup software. Normally, before I start playing I pause Carbonite for 4 hours. That's why this would only start happening after a long session in the game - because that's when Carbonite would start up again (after the 4 hr pause was up).

Anyway, like I said, may not be your problem, but it's worth checking into the little apply like backup or virus scan that may be running in the background.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I can't say I know what your problem is caused by, but I can tell what happened with me that is similar. I would be playing BF4 for a long time (at least 3 hrs usually) and suddenly, the game would respond very laggy like you describe. It was weird though - I would be running forward, and when I lift up on the keys, my character would still run for about 2 seconds. Basically, whatever key I was pressing to move around, would "stick" for a second or two and essentially make the game unplayable. I would unplug my USB keyboard and replug it in, I would restart the game, same thing.
> 
> I even replaced the keyboard (I actually use a G13 for my games) and it didn't help. I finally figured out that some software I run in the background kicked in and was causing it. The software was Carbonite backup software. Normally, before I start playing I pause Carbonite for 4 hours. That's why this would only start happening after a long session in the game - because that's when Carbonite would start up again (after the 4 hr pause was up).
> 
> Anyway, like I said, may not be your problem, but it's worth checking into the little apply like backup or virus scan that may be running in the background.


Thats a good suggestion. I really don't have much running in the background as this is fresh copy of 8.1 since its a new rig. No AV or backup tools. Only thing really running in the background is Origin, PX16, and CoreTemp.

Also weird that it is only happening in Crysis 3, all other games it is fine.

But it is like you said. there is a delay in the button, then it sticks. So when i let go, the person is still moving. Its almost like it is out of sync, and the keyboard is behind a little.


----------



## UNOE

Does anyone have a EDID for this monitor they can post ?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Does anyone have a EDID for this monitor they can post ?


How do I do that?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Thats a good suggestion. I really don't have much running in the background as this is fresh copy of 8.1 since its a new rig. No AV or backup tools. Only thing really running in the background is Origin, PX16, and CoreTemp.
> 
> Also weird that it is only happening in Crysis 3, all other games it is fine.
> 
> But it is like you said. there is a delay in the button, then it sticks. So when i let go, the person is still moving. Its almost like it is out of sync, and the keyboard is behind a little.


It's odd that it only happens in Crysis 3. Maybe other Crysis 3 users are having this problem. You should check the Crysis 3 support forums if you haven't already. It might be an issue related to the game and win 8.1.


----------



## Ftruck

Just picked up a swift to replace one of my Crossovers that was on its last legs. Going to run the Swift as primary for gaming and my remaining Crossover as secondary for web browsing etc. It's been about 3 years since I've used a TN panel and I'm not sure if I've just forgotten how bad the viewing angles were on these bigger TNs or if the panel uniformity is just terrible. Just about to fire up the old i1 pro and calibrate.


----------



## Ftruck

I've just done a quick run through with x-rite's bundled software for luminance and white point uniformity. I'll upload my results from basICColor when I find my copy of Display 5.

Luminance



White Point



Compared to results for my Crossover

Luminance



White Point


----------



## PCM2

Uniformity (especially white point uniformity) can be very misleading on a TN monitor. There is variation due to viewing angle that isn't accounted for and sometimes this counteracts measured variation as well.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What's up with the inventory of this monitor? Did they just stop shipping them to retailers?


----------



## Wihglah

I really don't get all the bashing on the swift.

It's a TN panel, probably the best TN panel available, but it's still a TN.

If you want a 1ms response, you need a TN panel.

IPS panels might have great colour reproduction fantastic viewing angles and zero light bleed, but the G2G wil be +6ms. Not great once the image starts to move (ie when you play games.)

G-Sync is amazing. 1440P is fantastic. 144Hz is mind blowing. That's why you should get this monitor.

I can honestly say, it has made my scores in BF4 improve.

I bought a viewsonic CRT 21" monitor a few years back. It was huge(this was when 17" was a big screen). It cost nearly as much as the Swift, and I never regretted it. I'm getting the same feeling with the Swift.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I really don't get all the bashing on the swift.
> 
> It's a TN panel, probably the best TN panel available, but it's still a TN.
> 
> If you want a 1ms response, you need a TN panel.
> 
> IPS panels might have great colour reproduction fantastic viewing angles and zero light bleed, but the G2G wil be +6ms. Not great once the image starts to move (ie when you play games.)
> 
> G-Sync is amazing. 1440P is fantastic. 144Hz is mind blowing. That's why you should get this monitor.
> 
> I can honestly say, it has made my scores in BF4 improve.
> 
> I bought a viewsonic CRT 21" monitor a few years back. It was huge(this was when 17" was a big screen). It cost nearly as much as the Swift, and I never regretted it. I'm getting the same feeling with the Swift.


My guess is that people are frustrated that there is no LCD computer monitor on the market that is proficient at both motion portrayal and image quality. It's either one or the other.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I really don't get all the bashing on the swift.
> 
> It's a TN panel, probably the best TN panel available, but it's still a TN.
> 
> If you want a 1ms response, you need a TN panel.
> 
> IPS panels might have great colour reproduction fantastic viewing angles and zero light bleed, but the G2G wil be +6ms. Not great once the image starts to move (ie when you play games.)
> 
> G-Sync is amazing. 1440P is fantastic. 144Hz is mind blowing. That's why you should get this monitor.
> 
> I can honestly say, it has made my scores in BF4 improve.
> 
> I bought a viewsonic CRT 21" monitor a few years back. It was huge(this was when 17" was a big screen). It cost nearly as much as the Swift, and I never regretted it. I'm getting the same feeling with the Swift.


I've been using a IPS for years and have just accepted the glowy nature of the panel. Is the "backlight bleed" better or worse than an IPS glow?

Sure it's a TN panel but it's considered one of the best TN panels so is it pretty close to an average IPS quality, say one of those catleaps?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> My guess is that people are frustrated that there is no LCD computer monitor on the market that is proficient at both motion portrayal and image quality. It's either one or the other.


And unfortunately it's a matter of the physics of liquid crystals, things that can't be fixed by "well they should just spend more money on R&D."


----------



## D749

I was actually able to place an order for one last night on the Micro Center website. We'll see if it ships.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've been using a IPS for years and have just accepted the glowy nature of the panel. Is the "backlight bleed" better or worse than an IPS glow?
> 
> Sure it's a TN panel but it's considered one of the best TN panels so is it pretty close to an average IPS quality, say one of those catleaps?


I upgraded from a 7 year old IPS BenQ. Games look much better on the Swift. Less grey color to the blacks and less bleed.

The desktop however, does look much better on the old BenQ due primarily to the viewing angles.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I upgraded from a 7 year old IPS BenQ. Games look much better on the Swift. Less grey color to the blacks and less bleed.
> 
> The desktop however, does look much better on the old BenQ due primarily to the viewing angles.


are you looking at it straight on? How do viewing angles affect this monitor if your looking at it straight on.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> are you looking at it straight on? How do viewing angles affect this monitor if your looking at it straight on.


Yes. It's noticeable and I have to adjust sometimes but I've become used to it. That literally, for me, is the only con I have with it regarding desktop use.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> are you looking at it straight on? How do viewing angles affect this monitor if your looking at it straight on.


Because with a screen this size, you view different sections of the screen at different viewing angles. It is a common misconception that 'viewing angles' only means the viewer's physical position relative to the screen.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

How can you turn G Sync off? When I try turning it off completely or in just one game with the Nvidia control panel, it automatically turns itself back on.

+Rep to anyone who can help me figure this out.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> How can you turn G Sync off? When I try turning it off completely or in just one game with the Nvidia control panel, it automatically turns itself back on.
> 
> +Rep to anyone who can help me figure this out.


I go to Nvidia contol panel -> Set up G-SYNC -> uncheck Enable G-SYNC -> apply

Not sure if you do that already.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> are you looking at it straight on? How do viewing angles affect this monitor if your looking at it straight on.
> 
> 
> 
> Because with a screen this size, you view different sections of the screen at different viewing angles. It is a common misconception that 'viewing angles' only means the viewer's physical position relative to the screen.
Click to expand...

"Screen this size"? It's just a 27 inch screen. We're not talking about that 34 inch 21:9 or a 32 inch 4K monitor. Does a 27 inch 1440p TN panel suffer from color shift? Is it really that bad?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> How can you turn G Sync off? When I try turning it off completely or in just one game with the Nvidia control panel, it automatically turns itself back on.
> 
> +Rep to anyone who can help me figure this out.


Setup the game profile to use VSync then make sure VSync is also enabled in the game. This works every time for me.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I go to Nvidia contol panel -> Set up G-SYNC -> uncheck Enable G-SYNC -> apply
> 
> Not sure if you do that already.


It will uncheck after applying, but if I close Nvidia control panel and open it again, it's checked again.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> "Screen this size"? It's just a 27 inch screen. We're not talking about that 34 inch 21:9 or a 32 inch 4K monitor. Does a 27 inch 1440p TN panel suffer from color shift? Is it really that bad?


"That bad"...no. It's just that it's noticeable but not necessarily to the point of being annoying.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> "Screen this size"? It's just a 27 inch screen. We're not talking about that 34 inch 21:9 or a 32 inch 4K monitor. Does a 27 inch 1440p TN panel suffer from color shift? Is it really that bad?


It doesn't matter you can even see bad TN viewing angles on a 24 inch. On a 27 it's even more obvious. Doesn't matter if you stand in the center of it. You still view the edges of monitor from an angle.What you get with all TNs is color shift thing or the darker bottoms and tops. Even if you stand and look at its center. This monitor has weak viewing angles but this doesn't mean its a bad monitor. You still get great smoothness and motion clarity with the sacrifice of colours and viewing angles. Like someone said earlier with current monitor technology you can get either good motion clarity or image quality but not both. Not with the current panels. So you choose according to your activities on pc and ofc according to your budget.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's up with the inventory of this monitor? Did they just stop shipping them to retailers?


gotta give them time to make them and ship them... i'm sure the assembly lines isn't dedicated to swifts and i'm sure other products are on the same line and they go through rotation... is what it is


----------



## Fishballs

Im glad i love my monitor, just my thoughts. I think viewing angles are based poorly on your positioning or maybe your select display is an odd one that reflects noticeable viewing angles in which you should return it if you feel so bothered..

If your sitting like this, obviously your doing it wrong


If everyone is sitting with the display directly in front of them, in the ergonomic position Eyes level with the top of the display, all viewing angles should be the same. And this monitor has amazing color for a TN, I would say only Shades different from my secondary IPS monitor.


Now obviously if your not sitting in that manner then expect loss of viewing angles. You should probably buy an IPS, if it's such a big deal you feel bothered by it. When anything isn't used as it suppose to be used, in this case a monitor, proper sitting and viewing angles is important, user experience will be lowered when not followed correctly. This is Not the monitors fault, using the display in the Form the monitor was created to be used is key for the best User Experience.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Now obviously if your not sitting in that manner then expect loss of viewing angles. You should probably buy an IPS, if it's such a big deal you feel bothered by it. When anything isn't used as it suppose to be used, in this case a monitor, proper sitting and viewing angles is important, user experience will be lowered when not followed correctly.


I really enjoy this display and do not regret the purchase. No dead or stuck pixels, no backlight bleed, but...when I sit the exact way this example shows (great example btw) I still see color shift especially vertically more so at the bottom. It's just the limitation of TN panels. I sure miss how CRT's had rich deep dark blacks and looked great at most angles but these newer LCD's are much better overall being lighter, cooler and generally sharper. Your example is spot on how I use mine though and it does provide the best experience.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Now obviously if your not sitting in that manner then expect loss of viewing angles. You should probably buy an IPS, if it's such a big deal you feel bothered by it. When anything isn't used as it suppose to be used, in this case a monitor, proper sitting and viewing angles is important, user experience will be lowered when not followed correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this display and do not regret the purchase. No dead or stuck pixels, no backlight bleed, but...when I sit the exact way this example shows (great example btw) I still see color shift especially vertically more so at the bottom. It's just the limitation of TN panels. I sure miss how CRT's had rich deep dark blacks and looked great at most angles but these newer LCD's are much better overall being lighter, cooler and generally sharper. Your example is spot on how I use mine though and it does provide the best experience.
Click to expand...

Man, I'm really down to the PA328Q, LG 34UC97, or the ROG Swift. Each one's got a benefit, and for the games and desktop usage breakdown, I could really swing any way. 32 inch 4k Perfect colors and IPS goodness, Ultra wide cruved desktop space, or ultra quick gaming.

I just wished the ROG swift was a larger panel









EDIT: I'm leaning towards the PA328Q but for spending that much, I really wished it had G-Sync. For the ROG Swift, for the money, I kind of wish it was bigger upgrade than my 120hz IPS korean monitor. And the curved 34 inch 144p monitor is just damn cool. Ahhh what to do


----------



## lognoronon

Application filled out and a crappy picture due to crappy lighting. Minor light bleed and some clouding but I only see it when actually looking for it and no bad pixels that I can see so far.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Im glad i love my monitor, just my thoughts. I think viewing angles are based poorly on your positioning or maybe your select display is an odd one that reflects noticeable viewing angles in which you should return it if you feel so bothered..
> 
> If your sitting like this, obviously your doing it wrong
> 
> If everyone is sitting with the display directly in front of them, in the ergonomic position Eyes level with the top of the display, all viewing angles should be the same. And this monitor has amazing color for a TN, I would say only Shades different from my secondary IPS monitor.
> 
> Now obviously if your not sitting in that manner then expect loss of viewing angles. You should probably buy an IPS, if it's such a big deal you feel bothered by it. When anything isn't used as it suppose to be used, in this case a monitor, proper sitting and viewing angles is important, user experience will be lowered when not followed correctly. This is Not the monitors fault, using the display in the Form the monitor was created to be used is key for the best User Experience.


I don't think the user should be expected to sit like a statue. I tend to lean to one side and alternate between sides and sitting up straight. The lateral viewing angles aren't what typically bother me about TN panels. Its the top and bottom, which is where TN has more issues. Sitting dead on, the color on the top of the screen looks different than the color on the bottom. It's just something the user has to accept going into a TN panel. I have one of these on the way. I weighed the pros and cons and decided to purchase. Telling people they are sitting wrong isn't the way to go. Letting them know about the pros and cons and have them balance the various features versus the price makes for a good purchasing experience.


----------



## The EX1

Anyone in the Austin, TX area still looking for one of these babies? Fry's had TWO in stock if you can go pick one up. They aren't on display yet but they are available







I saw them earlier in person.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Im glad i love my monitor, just my thoughts. I think viewing angles are based poorly on your positioning or maybe your select display is an odd one that reflects noticeable viewing angles in which you should return it if you feel so bothered..
> 
> If your sitting like this, obviously your doing it wrong
> 
> 
> If everyone is sitting with the display directly in front of them, in the ergonomic position Eyes level with the top of the display, all viewing angles should be the same. And this monitor has amazing color for a TN, I would say only Shades different from my secondary IPS monitor.
> 
> 
> Now obviously if your not sitting in that manner then expect loss of viewing angles. You should probably buy an IPS, if it's such a big deal you feel bothered by it. When anything isn't used as it suppose to be used, in this case a monitor, proper sitting and viewing angles is important, user experience will be lowered when not followed correctly. This is Not the monitors fault, using the display in the Form the monitor was created to be used is key for the best User Experience.


The vertical viewing angles are where the issues lie. If your eyes are in line with the top third of the screen, as they should be, the bottom of the screen subtends a completely different angle.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The vertical viewing angles are where the issues lie. If your eyes are in line with the top third of the screen, as they should be, the bottom of the screen subtends a completely different angle.


I completely agree. Top/bottom viewing angles sitting dead center have always been my biggest complaint with TN panels.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I completely agree. Top/bottom viewing angles sitting dead center have always been my biggest complaint with TN panels.


I agree but so far I only "notice" it on the desktop. Sure it's in games too but it doesn't jump out as obvious as the desktop.


----------



## JnLoader

As others said. it doesent matter how you sit/look at the screen, there will ALLWAYS be shifting with a TN panel, there is no way around it!
I myself are perfectly fine with it tho.

Of course I would prefere to not have it but the tech aint there yet, those devs better hurry up, it's time for perfect motion clarity with perfect angles/colours and such. Wonder how long we have to wait for it tho if ever


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> As others said. it doesent matter how you sit/look at the screen, there will ALLWAYS be shifting with a TN panel, there is no way around it!


But how you sit and look at the screen matters immensely, because the shifting is not isotropic.

You should be as direct and centered as possible. Anything other than that makes the impact worse.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Do any of you fine owners of the ROG Swift play a little known game called Project Reality? It's a modification for 2005's Battlefield 2. It's terribly old but I'm hooked on the gameplay and I was wondering if any of you have it or are willing to try it?

I'm in the market for the PG278Q and like many of you, I'm in love with the spec sheet and the G-Sync experience.But I'd really like to know what the gameplay experience is like during my favorite mod of all time. For those of you that don't know. Project Reality has stretched Battlefield 2's Refractor 2 game engine to its breaking point. With 100 player mulitplayer matches, newer models and textures, and huge maps with long view distances, the mod is quite demanding to run. The mod is extremely CPU intensive and needs good single core performance to run well.

I have an i7 4930K, 2x GTX 780s in SLI, 16GB of 2400 MHz RAM, and a couple SSDs and the gameplay regularly dips into the mid 30s during high concentrations firefights in full mulitplayer servers. With all the talk of how smooth the G-Sync experience is with frame dips down to 30, Iwas wondering if any of you can confirm that this particular game benefits from G-Sync. FI you have it or are willing to try it out, please respond back. I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks.

Battlefield 2 is $19.99 on Steam (I'm sure you could find it for cheaper) - http://store.steampowered.com/app/24860/
The PR install requires you to mount an .iso on a virtual drive - http://www.realitymod.com/downloads


----------



## skuko

i'd say that this screen will not help you in this regard. low fps, is just low fps, that's it. what it helps with, is the excessive tearing in the 35-60 fps range. it won't make the fps smoother, it will only make the "perceived" smoothness better, due to the absence of tearing/stutter.


----------



## Mand12

The specifics of the game don't matter much for G-Sync, as long as it's running in an actual fullscreen mode (unlike for example Diablo 3, which even in fullscreen isn't really fullscreen, and so isn't compatible with G-Sync).

35 FPS looks worse than higher framerates, but 35 FPS G-Sync looks a *ton* better than 35 FPS without. I tested the lower end specifically, using a crowded spot in a MMO to drop the framerate down. By 35 FPS and lower, I at least started to pick up on the lack of smoothness simply due to low refresh rate - but there still wasn't any stutter, which makes an enormous difference. By about 45 or so it felt "smooth" and it just gets better as you get higher.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The specifics of the game don't matter much for G-Sync, as long as it's running in an actual fullscreen mode (unlike for example Diablo 3, which even in fullscreen isn't really fullscreen, and so isn't compatible with G-Sync).
> 
> 35 FPS looks worse than higher framerates, but 35 FPS G-Sync looks a *ton* better than 35 FPS without. I tested the lower end specifically, using a crowded spot in a MMO to drop the framerate down. By 35 FPS and lower, I at least started to pick up on the lack of smoothness simply due to low refresh rate - but there still wasn't any stutter, which makes an enormous difference. By about 45 or so it felt "smooth" and it just gets better as you get higher.


Note that this is subjective.
At 45fps for me it feels horrible and unplayable. And it starts getting decently smooth (not perfectly smooth) at about 70-80fps.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Im glad i love my monitor, just my thoughts. I think viewing angles are based poorly on your positioning or maybe your select display is an odd one that reflects noticeable viewing angles in which you should return it if you feel so bothered..
> 
> If your sitting like this, obviously your doing it wrong
> 
> 
> If everyone is sitting with the display directly in front of them, in the ergonomic position Eyes level with the top of the display, all viewing angles should be the same. And this monitor has amazing color for a TN, I would say only Shades different from my secondary IPS monitor.
> 
> 
> Now obviously if your not sitting in that manner then expect loss of viewing angles. You should probably buy an IPS, if it's such a big deal you feel bothered by it. When anything isn't used as it suppose to be used, in this case a monitor, proper sitting and viewing angles is important, user experience will be lowered when not followed correctly. This is Not the monitors fault, using the display in the Form the monitor was created to be used is key for the best User Experience.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor,3897-9.html
Quote:


> Screen uniformity is a bit less consistent with most TN monitors, and our sample does show a little visible light bleed. The problem areas for us are in the upper-right and center zones. You can see the hotspots in a black field pattern, though not in actual content.





There's certainly room for improvement. Notice they got a slew of 27 inch TN panels and even have a Tempest X270OC panel which is the same as those Catleap 2B overclockable 27 inch IPS panels. Again, color shift is kind of meh.


----------



## Mand12

Indeed, it is very subjective. I however was impressed at the *dramatic* difference in the 35-50 FPS range that my prior machine had been running at. I won't claim that 35 is a great experience, but it is a ton better.

"Horrible and unplayable" is entirely relative though, as I came from a 60 FPS monitor that I almost never drove at 60 FPS. Going from that to 144 is...absurd, I think is the word.

Also, don't listen to anyone who says that G-Sync doesn't matter beyond 60 FPS. I tested in the 90-100 range with and without G-Sync, and the difference in smoothness is still rather dramatic. At 144 Hz, 100 FPS will stutter without G-Sync, but with it it feels completely rock-solid. Without, minor fluctuations in framerate were easily visible.


----------



## twelvie

Hopefully picking one of these up tomorrow, looking forward to seeing how it is compared to my current 24 inch 1080p monitor.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I was actually able to place an order for one last night on the Micro Center website. We'll see if it ships.


Micro Center calls me 14 hours after I order it to confirm my address - evidently this is something that they regularly do. I'm sure that they justify this practice as a means of protecting the consumer but what they're really doing is protecting themselves. They also won't send your order to the warehouse until the address is verified. The result of all of this is that my order was cancelled because they took their sweet time to contact me and by the time they did the stock was depleted. Ridiculous.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> But how you sit and look at the screen matters immensely, because the shifting is not isotropic.
> 
> You should be as direct and centered as possible. Anything other than that makes the impact worse.


Yeah of course, I agree and for the best experiance you just have to sit in the sweetspot just as you said

And about fps and g-sync!
As others said low fps is of course low fps and for me, I would have like to have every game not go any less then 70-80 but I prefere to have it at 90 + as then you really start getting it butter smooth

But everything is much much better even how low the fps is compared to non g-sync. I will never play a game again without it, it's everything I have been dreaming of since eons ago. Finaly we can enjoy gaming the way its should allways have been









That dreaded tearing and inputlag/stutter are a thing of the past, all hail nVidia for that, they simply are the best


----------



## Mand12

No, there is no 'sweet spot' for G-Sync.

More FPS is always better. Always. The impact of G-Sync doesn't diminish. There is no point above which you don't need it anymore - because you will _always_ have framerate drops, unless you somehow are managing to max out 144Hz 1440p by such a ridiculous margin that the minimum never goes below 144. Good luck with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> I will never play a game again without it


Well, that's hard to say as I've already played games without it (what the hell, Diablo 3, y u no fullscreen...), but yeah, that's the bottom line. Given the choice, I will pick variable refresh every single time.


----------



## funkmetal

Hey, just curious. Would it be worth it to get a 3rd 780Ti Classy for this monitor? In some games I dont get a full 144fps but I've heard scaling is horrible past 2 cards? Thoughts?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Hey, just curious. Would it be worth it to get a 3rd 780Ti Classy for this monitor? In some games I dont get a full 144fps but I've heard scaling is horrible past 2 cards? Thoughts?


I'm going to go with no.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> No, there is no 'sweet spot' for G-Sync.
> 
> More FPS is always better. Always. The impact of G-Sync doesn't diminish. There is no point above which you don't need it anymore - because you will _always_ have framerate drops, unless you somehow are managing to max out 144Hz 1440p by such a ridiculous margin that the minimum never goes below 144. Good luck with that.
> Well, that's hard to say as I've already played games without it (what the hell, Diablo 3, y u no fullscreen...), but yeah, that's the bottom line. Given the choice, I will pick variable refresh every single time.


Hey there! You seem like one of the more reasonable people in this thread discussing the ROG SWIFT simply because you speak of it realistically. That and I will be coming from a setup that never could push beyond 30 FPS no matter the settings and/or resolution. So I think this'll be huge for me.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Hey there! You seem like one of the more reasonable people in this thread discussing the ROG SWIFT simply because you speak of it realistically. That and I will be coming from a setup that never could push beyond 30 FPS no matter the settings and/or resolution. So I think this'll be huge for me.


It'll be huge for you. It was huge for me, as I just finished putting together an upgrade from a five year old system to top-end. Yes, some of the difference is in the new hardware I got, but G-Sync really blows me away. Same game, same framerate, G-Sync on versus off (easy to toggle by switching from fullscreen to fullscreen windowed), the difference was _amazing._ Even at high framerates, it makes such a huge difference.

It really takes seeing it to understand, but once you see it you'll never be able to go back.


----------



## slicedtoad

Wooh! Mine finally arrived after nearly 2 months of "special order" waiting.

Now, why won't it go past 85hz?

Is there anything I've missed on this issue?: http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=440&threadid=176300
Anyone find a way to solve the AMD incompatibility problems?
I have a pair of 6970s in CF and can't go past 85hz. Up to 100hz shows on CCC but 100hz results in 'no signal'.

I do plan to upgrade eventually but it'd be nice if I could get at least 120hz with my AMD cards.


----------



## Descadent

amd needs latest rc drivers


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slicedtoad*
> 
> Wooh! Mine finally arrived after nearly 2 months of "special order" waiting.
> 
> Now, why won't it go past 85hz?
> 
> Is there anything I've missed on this issue?: http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=440&threadid=176300
> Anyone find a way to solve the AMD incompatibility problems?
> I have a pair of 6970s in CF and can't go past 85hz. Up to 100hz shows on CCC but 100hz results in 'no signal'.
> 
> I do plan to upgrade eventually but it'd be nice if I could get at least 120hz with my AMD cards.


Did you use the DP cable that came with it, or one you had before?


----------



## Syceo

would like to join the club


----------



## slicedtoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amd needs latest rc drivers


I'm on release 14.9. The latest beta drivers are 14.7. I assume I shouldn't roll back to a beta?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Did you use the DP cable that came with it, or one you had before?


I used another cable since my 6970s are limited to mini-dp, hdmi and dvi.

The cable I used is a DP to mini-dp. Is this likely to be a problem? Would a DP to mini-DP adapter on the end of the cable be a better choice?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It'll be huge for you. It was huge for me, as I just finished putting together an upgrade from a five year old system to top-end. Yes, some of the difference is in the new hardware I got, but G-Sync really blows me away. Same game, same framerate, G-Sync on versus off (easy to toggle by switching from fullscreen to fullscreen windowed), the difference was _amazing._ Even at high framerates, it makes such a huge difference.
> 
> It really takes seeing it to understand, but once you see it you'll never be able to go back.


Yup. Instead of going SLI or going with a larger SSD or perhaps getting better cooling or even getting a better motherboard, I will be geting a ROG SWIFT. I'm 100% sure that it'll be much more of a change for me. 1440p, 144hz, 8-bit, G-Sync, ULMB. Compared to my old 1280x720 no-name screen that looked like garbage.


----------



## twelvie

Got mine today, love it. Is there a way to change it so only the desktop runs 120hz, games and everything else running 144hz? Tried searching but couldn't find anything.

GPU is running high in normal desktop use, the same as a lot of others it seems.


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twelvie*
> 
> Got mine today, love it. Is there a way to change it so only the desktop runs 120hz, games and everything else running 144hz? Tried searching but couldn't find anything.
> 
> GPU is running high in normal desktop use, the same as a lot of others it seems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For those troubled with the higher power state at idle thing when using the Rog @ 144hz and that have settled on 120hz for the desktop here's the setting you should change in NVCP.
> 
> 
> 
> This allows you to set the desktop to 120hz while games run at the max refresh rate of 144hz. With this set you don't have to use the Turbo button each time you play a game.
> 
> Another user mentioned it but didn't really explain it to well.


----------



## twelvie

Thanks for that.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slicedtoad*
> 
> I'm on release 14.9. The latest beta drivers are 14.7. I assume I shouldn't roll back to a beta?
> I used another cable since my 6970s are limited to mini-dp, hdmi and dvi.
> 
> The cable I used is a DP to mini-dp. Is this likely to be a problem? Would a DP to mini-DP adapter on the end of the cable be a better choice?


You're facing bandwidth problems, is my bet. Not all DP cables are the same for some reason. I've seen a few reports of people using existing cables, not the one that came in the box, and having problems that went away when they went with the cable that came with it. That you get "no signal" at higher framerates leads me to believe it's a cable problem.

You could try an adapter, but I have no idea if it will work.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Yup. Instead of going SLI or going with a larger SSD or perhaps getting better cooling or even getting a better motherboard, I will be geting a ROG SWIFT. I'm 100% sure that it'll be much more of a change for me. 1440p, 144hz, 8-bit, G-Sync, ULMB. Compared to my old 1280x720 no-name screen that looked like garbage.


LOL, I don't think its either one or the other, wait until you see that any game newer than two years old will absolutely require 780 Ti SLI. 970 SLI, 980 SLI or Titan SLI to run at 2560x1440 with a respectable frame-rate and then wait until you see what 70% + constant load does for the temps of those GPU's on air. You might not need a $500 motherboard or an SSD but at the point you add your second GPU what's another $1k or so?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL, I don't think its either one or the other, wait until you see that any game newer than two years old will absolutely require 780 Ti SLI. 970 SLI, 980 SLI or Titan SLI to run at 2560x1440 with a respectable frame-rate and then wait until you see what 70% + constant load does for the temps of those GPU's on air. You might not need a $500 motherboard or an SSD but at the point you add your second GPU what's another $1k or so?


That's some weird thought process you got going there. Why would I ever spend $500 on a motherboard when I can get a $200 motherboard that fits my meager needs perfectly? And since G-Sync makes everything above 30 FPS manageable, I don't see a problem going with a single GTX 980 even on maximum settings.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL, I don't think its either one or the other, wait until you see that any game newer than two years old will absolutely require 780 Ti SLI. 970 SLI, 980 SLI or Titan SLI to run at 2560x1440 with a respectable frame-rate and then wait until you see what 70% + constant load does for the temps of those GPU's on air. You might not need a $500 motherboard or an SSD but at the point you add your second GPU what's another $1k or so?


Lol, you make me feel bad for having a single 660ti on this swift monitor.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

So I called up Amazon about my single dead pixel and they said they have no more monitors in stock and offered me either a full refund or a 10% refund and I keep the monitor. I chose the 10% and got back the tax money lol. Now I want to order a second 780 ti for SLI but I've read there are issues with SLI and Gsync. Anyone with SLI and this monitor that can relay their experience with it please? Thanks.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hahahhaha ... today I received info that I will be getting back money for my graphic card (EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX) because they didnt met deadline for RMA.. so I wm buying new EVGA GTX 980 SC now








Sorry I had to share this great news


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> So I called up Amazon about my single dead pixel and they said they have no more monitors in stock and offered me either a full refund or a 10% refund and I keep the monitor. I chose the 10% and got back the tax money lol. Now I want to order a second 780 ti for SLI but I've read there are issues with SLI and Gsync. Anyone with SLI and this monitor that can relay their experience with it please? Thanks.


My SLI and G-Sync are working wonderfully.


----------



## shredzy

Got my replacement today after my first one had 10~ bright white dead pixels (3~ of them were very obvious) and some pretty bad backlight bleeding.

My new one has no backlight bleeding at all which is awesome, but on the far right of the screen there is 1-3 very faint small white-ish pixels (only visible on black background), was pretty hard to notice at first but I'm pretty happy with this one, gonna keep it and see if they make any changes with this monitor...if they do I can place it in for warranty because ASUS have a zero bright dead pixel policy for the first 12 months.

Pretty happy with it! I'll just deal with the faint dead pixels, very hard to notice compared to my first one.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> My SLI and G-Sync are working wonderfully.


Sweet. I want to order a second 780 ti for SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Got my replacement today after my first one had 10~ bright white dead pixels (3~ of them were very obvious) and some pretty bad backlight bleeding.
> 
> My new one has no backlight bleeding at all which is awesome, but on the far right of the screen there is 1-3 very faint small white-ish pixels (only visible on black background), was pretty hard to notice at first but I'm pretty happy with this one, gonna keep it and see if they make any changes with this monitor...if they do I can place it in for warranty because ASUS have a zero bright dead pixel policy for the first 12 months.
> 
> Pretty happy with it! I'll just deal with the faint dead pixels, very hard to notice compared to my first one.


10 DEAD PIXELS?! holy crap man! I really hate bad quality control







I have one dead pixel that is pretty tiny and can only been seen if looked for on a black screen but 10 dead pixels seriously? ***
It's good that Asus has a 0 bright pixel policy, I think that should be like mandatory anyway but why do they ship items like this. And it's not just Asus with this monitor it's everything. My damn 780 ti from MSI makes coil whine that annoys me


----------



## HonoredShadow

80% Brightness:


30% Brightness:


You think this is to bad and needs to be sent back?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Sweet. I want to order a second 780 ti for SLI.
> 10 DEAD PIXELS?! holy crap man! I really hate bad quality control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one dead pixel that is pretty tiny and can only been seen if looked for on a black screen but 10 dead pixels seriously? ***
> It's good that Asus has a 0 bright pixel policy, I think that should be like mandatory anyway but why do they ship items like this. And it's not just Asus with this monitor it's everything. My damn 780 ti from MSI makes coil whine that annoys me


Yeah it was bad, they were pretty spread out on the top of the monitor, there was about 3-4 of them in the same area which gave off a bigger white dot.

My current one is MUCH better, the pixel which I can see only on a black background is no where near as bright/white....I'm gonna decide soon if I wanna RMA this one as well, OCD kicking in massively lol especially for a $999 monitor. Like I could RMA this one and get a far worse one instead....so I'll probably RMA it in 6 months time when their are new batches.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> 80% Brightness:
> 
> 
> 30% Brightness:
> 
> 
> You think this is to bad and needs to be sent back?


To be honest man, that looks not to bad to me, I wouldn't send it back.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Has anyone tried these in surround with the 980s yet?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Has anyone noticed how hot the bottom of the screen gets? I wonder if the heat contributes in any way to an increase in backlight bleed and malfunctioning pixels over time.


----------



## Descadent

touching mine right now. not hot at all


----------



## Mand12

So, I just put in a support ticket at Asus for this, but figured I've give details here to have people check for it.

I'm seeing vertical lines appear in moving scenes. The lines are about a pixel wide, spaced a pixel apart, alternating between the true color of the object and a line which is much darker. It only shows up in movement, a static field of a color does not show it. Yet, it's not just at the edge of a color, the interior of the color shows the lines, but again only when either the object or the scene as a whole is moving. It happens at all three refresh rates, G-Sync both disabled and enabled, and all three settings for pixel overdrive. It happens both in 3D games in fullscreen and windowed as well as Netflix running in a window. It is most noticeable on bright colors in the green to blue range, but is visible on other colors as well. Changing brightness and contrast doesn't have a significant impact.

From doing some research it seems like it's a pixel inversion artifact. I don't know too much about it, but it's really annoying. Has anyone seen anything like it, can you test for it? I'd like to know if this is a thing with all panels or I just got a bad one.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So, I just put in a support ticket at Asus for this, but figured I've give details here to have people check for it.
> 
> I'm seeing vertical lines appear in moving scenes. The lines are about a pixel wide, spaced a pixel apart, alternating between the true color of the object and a line which is much darker. It only shows up in movement, a static field of a color does not show it. Yet, it's not just at the edge of a color, the interior of the color shows the lines, but again only when either the object or the scene as a whole is moving. It happens at all three refresh rates, G-Sync both disabled and enabled, and all three settings for pixel overdrive. It happens both in 3D games in fullscreen and windowed as well as Netflix running in a window. It is most noticeable on bright colors in the green to blue range, but is visible on other colors as well. Changing brightness and contrast doesn't have a significant impact.
> 
> From doing some research it seems like it's a pixel inversion artifact. I don't know too much about it, but it's really annoying. Has anyone seen anything like it, can you test for it? I'd like to know if this is a thing with all panels or I just got a bad one.


Yeah, Pixel Inversion. Seems to be a commonly occurred problem with this monitor. One can only hope it's not something that affects all samples.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So, I just put in a support ticket at Asus for this, but figured I've give details here to have people check for it.
> 
> I'm seeing vertical lines appear in moving scenes. The lines are about a pixel wide, spaced a pixel apart, alternating between the true color of the object and a line which is much darker. It only shows up in movement, a static field of a color does not show it. Yet, it's not just at the edge of a color, the interior of the color shows the lines, but again only when either the object or the scene as a whole is moving. It happens at all three refresh rates, G-Sync both disabled and enabled, and all three settings for pixel overdrive. It happens both in 3D games in fullscreen and windowed as well as Netflix running in a window. It is most noticeable on bright colors in the green to blue range, but is visible on other colors as well. Changing brightness and contrast doesn't have a significant impact.
> 
> From doing some research it seems like it's a pixel inversion artifact. I don't know too much about it, but it's really annoying. Has anyone seen anything like it, can you test for it? I'd like to know if this is a thing with all panels or I just got a bad one.


Yes I have it too. For me it's easily noticeable on bright objects moving fast. Or simply by scrolling quickly a web page.
There is like a green halo appearing.

There is also a testufo for it. http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5

As far as I know, all Swifts have it.

It's probably the only thing I'm disappointed about with this monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Yeah, that's why I went straight to Asus rather than trying a simple return/exchange from where I got it (especially given the availability issues). If it is something widespread, they may have a better answer.

So does anyone else see it? I can imagine it's something that if you're not necessarily looking for you might miss it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Yes I have it too. For me it's easily noticeable on bright objects moving fast. Or simply by scrolling quickly a web page.
> There is like a green halo appearing.
> 
> There is also a testufo for it. http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5
> 
> As far as I know, all Swifts have it.
> 
> It's probably the only thing I'm disappointed about with this monitor.


That's...disappointing. If this really is a widespread thing how did Asus not see it? In a monitor designed for fast gaming, the circumstances where this shows up are exactly the intended use condition.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

For those who wanted the Newegg Open Box monitors, you can get it directly from this link.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405r&cm_re=pg278q-_-24-236-405-_-Product

It's not listed on Newegg's website but it's up and there's stock. I just picked up three myself. If any one of those end up bad, I'll just wait until they've got stock before replacing them with additional ones


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I went straight to Asus rather than trying a simple return/exchange from where I got it (especially given the availability issues). If it is something widespread, they may have a better answer.
> 
> So does anyone else see it? I can imagine it's something that if you're not necessarily looking for you might miss it.
> That's...disappointing. If this really is a widespread thing how did Asus not see it? In a monitor designed for fast gaming, the circumstances where this shows up are exactly the intended use condition.


Yeah. That's a bit strange.
Mark said that it's a mechanism to prevent burn-in. Maybe someone could provide more info.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I went straight to Asus rather than trying a simple return/exchange from where I got it (especially given the availability issues). If it is something widespread, they may have a better answer.
> 
> So does anyone else see it? I can imagine it's something that if you're not necessarily looking for you might miss it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Yes I have it too. For me it's easily noticeable on bright objects moving fast. Or simply by scrolling quickly a web page.
> There is like a green halo appearing.
> 
> There is also a testufo for it. http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5
> 
> As far as I know, all Swifts have it.
> 
> It's probably the only thing I'm disappointed about with this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> That's...disappointing. If this really is a widespread thing how did Asus not see it? In a monitor designed for fast gaming, the circumstances where this shows up are exactly the intended use condition.
Click to expand...

How was ASUS' RMA process? Did they do an advanced RMA and or did they provide a shipping label? I might be having to send a couple of these back to Asus if my 3 open box purchases turn out bad









EDIT: What length are the display port cables?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> touching mine right now. not hot at all


Mine gets about to hot to touch with the back of the hand after a couple hours of being on. Its right on the bottom front side of the screen. I am going to try and borrow a infrared thermometer and quantify it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> For those who wanted the Newegg Open Box monitors, you can get it directly from this link.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405r&cm_re=pg278q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> 
> It's not listed on Newegg's website but it's up and there's stock. I just picked up three myself. If any one of those end up bad, I'll just wait until they've got stock before replacing them with additional ones


dang it so tempting to get 2 more...but i really don't want to buy open box...especially after only 1 success story here with newegg open box


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How was ASUS' RMA process? Did they do an advanced RMA and or did they provide a shipping label? I might be having to send a couple of these back to Asus if my 3 open box purchases turn out bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What length are the display port cables?


I have no idea, I just put in a ticket describing the problem. No clue whether it will actually go to an RMA.

Was the DP cable question to me? It's the one that came with it, maybe 6 feet? I can't remember.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Yeah, Pixel Inversion. Seems to be a commonly occurred problem with this monitor. One can only hope it's not something that affects all samples.


So is this pixel inversion thing bothersome?

I've been considering getting one of these but don't really feel like messing with some thing that has a noticeable artifact such as that.

Odd that none of the reviews mentioned this (or maybe they did and I missed it) ...

???


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> So is this pixel inversion thing bothersome?
> 
> I've been considering getting one of these but don't really feel like messing with some thing that has a noticeable artifact such as that.
> 
> Odd that none of the reviews mentioned this (or maybe they did and I missed it) ...
> 
> ???


No idea. I don't have mine. YET!

I'll be getting it regardless of its problems and if I get a bad sample, I'll keep sending it back until I get something that's remotely acceptable. Though I'm aware that the pixel inversion thing might be something that's been done on purpose by ASUS to combat burn-in or whatever. But as long as it doesn't have any dead pixels and/or severe backlight bleed I'm all good.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> To be honest man, that looks not to bad to me, I wouldn't send it back.


Really? Oh cool well if you think it's not that bad. I have had a dozen monitors so far and never had anything like that light patch on the left that flows from the left into the center a little.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dang it so tempting to get 2 more...but i really don't want to buy open box...especially after only 1 success story here with newegg open box


My #2 open box gets here today so I will be sure to post up the results again.


----------



## subyman

I grabbed an open box a few days ago after waiting forever for one to appear on newegg or amazon. It comes in today, so I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I grabbed an open box a few days ago after waiting forever for one to appear on newegg or amazon. It comes in today, so I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


Yeah, I just picked up three from Newegg that's open box this morning. I'm hoping that if it's bad, Asus will take it back and give out RMAs. If it's really really bad, I might just pick the best one of the three and then send two back and then test my luck again with new ones later.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yeah, I just picked up three from Newegg that's open box this morning. I'm hoping that if it's bad, Asus will take it back and give out RMAs. If it's really really bad, I might just pick the best one of the three and then send two back and then test my luck again with new ones later.


It states in the ASUS warranty manual that comes with the monitor that you must be the original purchaser to qualify for the warranty. I am not sure how they will feel when we file for an RMA and provide an invoice (which it states is also required) for an open box sale.

In other news, my second "open box" swift just got delivered and yet again it is a unopened box still sealed by ASUS tape all the way around. All of the manuals and driver disk were in their packages and all of the cables were still sealed in their packages with the twist ties still on them. I did not have to to set up the monitor and test it out but I will post the results of that this evening.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> 80% Brightness:
> 
> 
> 30% Brightness:
> 
> 
> You think this is to bad and needs to be sent back?


Absolutely not, looks perfectly normal!
Mine looks pretty much the same so I said as the other guy said, keep it


----------



## HonoredShadow

Fair enough! If this is as good as it gets then I will take it!


----------



## skuko

i'm getting kind of concerned.

seems like g-sync randomly deactivates on my monitor while ingame. funny thing i only noticed this in elder scrolls online and it only happens like once per session (i often game for 3+ hours). the monitor just flickers for a second and the power led changes from red (g-sync) to white (no g-sync).

i do tend to alt tab out of the game a fair bit, so i don't know whether it's tied to that, but i didn't notice it in another game (i.e. Planetside 2). when i tab out and back in, the LED turns red again and g-sync is on.

can anyone playing elder scrolls online verify this? as i said, didn't notice this in any other game so far and it only happens occasionally.


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> i'm getting kind of concerned.
> 
> seems like g-sync randomly deactivates on my monitor while ingame. funny thing i only noticed this in elder scrolls online and it only happens like once per session (i often game for 3+ hours). the monitor just flickers for a second and the power led changes from red (g-sync) to white (no g-sync).
> 
> i do tend to alt tab out of the game a fair bit, so i don't know whether it's tied to that, but i didn't notice it in another game (i.e. Planetside 2). when i tab out and back in, the LED turns red again and g-sync is on.
> 
> can anyone playing elder scrolls online verify this? as i said, didn't notice this in any other game so far and it only happens occasionally.


I play a lot of ESO and have not experienced what you are talking about here.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Guys anyone else with SLI and this monitor?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yeah, I just picked up three from Newegg that's open box this morning. I'm hoping that if it's bad, Asus will take it back and give out RMAs. If it's really really bad, I might just pick the best one of the three and then send two back and then test my luck again with new ones later.


Well guys, I got my open box Rog Swift in today and I have to say, looks perfect. I tested black, white, and rgb. No dead or stuck pixels. Backlight looks fine too. I used TFT Central's specs of 20% brightness and their ICC profile. Sitting right next to my VP2770-LED (PLS panel, very close to IPS), I can tell it is not as vivid. I'm not too concerned about that as the ROG is TN. The bezel is super thin and I wasn't expecting the LCD to sit so shallow in the bezel as well, very nice touch.

So, newegg open box ROG came with all accessories, no dead pixels, and a good back light. I don't really know why they returned it. It was opened, but everything was there. Also there was a "QA Passed" sticker on the box, so maybe newegg is checking them? Glad I saved $150


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Guys anyone else with SLI and this monitor?


Here are some vids I made with my rig: 4960x with two 780 Ti ACX Double Bios Classified

Battlefield 4 running on Windows 8.1 Pro:






Battlefield 4 running on Windows 7 64 Pro:


----------



## Berserknitro

Good to hear that.. I was going to ask if everyone that bought the Open Box from Newegg had all the accessories..I should see monitor on Monday or Tuesday..


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Here are some vids I made with my rig: 4960x with two 780 Ti ACX Double Bios Classified
> 
> Battlefield 4 running on Windows 8.1 Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 running on Windows 7 64 Pro:


Looks pretty good but it's a video so can't tell for sure. How does it feel to you? Buttery smooth or not really? Also is there much difference playing on Windows 8 vs Windows 7? I'm on Windows 7 never tried 8.

I just pressed the turbo button and its lagging again taking a few seconds to switch. I changed it from 120 to 144 and I want to keep it on 144 because it's a lot brighter. The core clock of my video card went up to 810 to 324 and the usage is still 0 but I think the temp went up from 30 to 35 degrees. I mean can this damage the card? I don't want to have to keep it on 120hz because it's dark. And what is up with this damn turbo button lagging?


----------



## bjevers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Guys anyone else with SLI and this monitor?


Yes, I'm running SLI, 2 780's. Working great.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Well guys, I got my open box Rog Swift in today and I have to say, looks perfect. I tested black, white, and rgb. No dead or stuck pixels. Backlight looks fine too. I used TFT Central's specs of 20% brightness and their ICC profile. Sitting right next to my VP2770-LED (PLS panel, very close to IPS), I can tell it is not as vivid. I'm not too concerned about that as the ROG is TN. The bezel is super thin and I wasn't expecting the LCD to sit so shallow in the bezel as well, very nice touch.
> 
> So, newegg open box ROG came with all accessories, no dead pixels, and a good back light. I don't really know why they returned it. It was opened, but everything was there. Also there was a "QA Passed" sticker on the box, so maybe newegg is checking them? Glad I saved $150


Somewhere on newegg they say that they test each open box item. Neither of mine have been opened so i have not seen a QA sticker. My second open box monitor has a noticeable backlight splotch in the middle of my screen but the idea was for it to just be a secondary so that wasnt to big of a problem. My problem was i did not foresee having 1 DP per 780 being an issue, since i have 3, but nvidia wont let you run SLI with displays plugged into 2 different cards. I can get around this by putting the 2 monitors into surround but Shadow of Mordor is stupid and wont let me run the game at 2560x1440. Must mean i need to get some 980s!


----------



## lowfat

Ended up cancelling my order for a GTX980 and put the money towards one of these instead. No idea when NCIX will have stock though.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Runs great, smooth like butter, no screen tear..When the fps dip, you can't tell at all...no lag whats so ever. I get a slight boost in fps when playing BF4 on Windows 8.1.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjevers*
> 
> Yes, I'm running SLI, 2 780's. Working great.


nice thanks


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Runs great, smooth like butter, no screen tear..When the fps dip, you can't tell at all...no lag whats so ever. I get a slight boost in fps when playing BF4 on Windows 8.1.


Sweet thanks for the info


----------



## shredzy

Sadly I'm not a owner of this monitor anymore....I took back my replacement I got yesterday for ANOTHER replacement, we decided to open it up at the retailer...and bam, 3 dead pixels on my second replacement, so they just gave me a refund. Pretty disappointed with ASUS and their quality control, 3 monitors and all had dead pixels. Now I'm just gonna wait to see what other 1440p 144hz monitor come out, not gonna play the lottery anymore.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Sadly I'm not a owner of this monitor anymore....I took back my replacement I got yesterday for ANOTHER replacement, we decided to open it up at the retailer...and bam, 3 dead pixels on my second replacement, so they just gave me a refund. Pretty disappointed with ASUS and their quality control, 3 monitors and all had dead pixels. Now I'm just gonna wait to see what other 1440p 144hz monitor come out, not gonna play the lottery anymore.


Crazy. Sorry to hear that. I wonder if there was a bad batch?

I can't seem to get Crysis 2 to work with Gsync. It capsto 100fps and it seems like it tears. I have gsync enabled in the control center and I tried turning vsync on and off in Crysis 2. Vsync on in Crysis 2 gives me 100fps, Vsync off in Crysis 2, curiously, gives me a cap of 60fps...


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Sadly I'm not a owner of this monitor anymore....I took back my replacement I got yesterday for ANOTHER replacement, we decided to open it up at the retailer...and bam, 3 dead pixels on my second replacement, so they just gave me a refund. Pretty disappointed with ASUS and their quality control, 3 monitors and all had dead pixels. Now I'm just gonna wait to see what other 1440p 144hz monitor come out, not gonna play the lottery anymore.


I found a single dead pixel on mine, it's white and can only be seen on a black screen though. Just weighing up whether it's worth returning and the replacement having more.

Probably not something I should even worry about, I would never notice it with normal use/gaming, but as others have said, you expect no problems like this when spending so much on a monitor.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twelvie*
> 
> I found a single dead pixel on mine, it's white and can only be seen on a black screen though. Just weighing up whether it's worth returning and the replacement having more.
> 
> Probably not something I should even worry about, I would never notice it with normal use/gaming, but as others have said, you expect no problems like this when spending so much on a monitor.


Yea I have one dead pixel as well and didn't notice it until two weeks after purchase. I can only see it on black screen same as you and even then I have to squint or come closer to the monitor to see it because it is tiny. Still sucks that its there though because if not it would be a perfect monitor. I called up Amazon and they gave me back 10% so pretty much paid for the tax that I shouldn't have been paying anyway since I had a back-order on newegg but it got screwed up. It is really disappointing though that so many of these monitors were shipped with dead pixels. I'm sure they knew they had dead pixels and shipped them anyway. Greedy bastages!


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Y
> Yea I have one dead pixel as well and didn't notice it until two weeks after purchase. I can only see it on black screen same as you and even then I have to squint or come closer to the monitor to see it because it is tiny. Still sucks that its there though because if not it would be a perfect monitor. I called up Amazon and they gave me back 10% so pretty much paid for the tax that I shouldn't have been paying anyway since I had a back-order on newegg but it got screwed up. It is really disappointing though that so many of these monitors were shipped with dead pixels. I'm sure they knew they had dead pixels and shipped them anyway. Greedy bastages!


Had a closer look and noticed a few blue pixels in a line, also only noticeable on a black screen but these were quite hard to find, so I don't think they are worth worrying about.

Also having another problem a few others are, the turbo button doesn't change refresh rates unless pressed numerous times, sometimes it works fine though.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twelvie*
> 
> Had a closer look and noticed a few blue pixels in a line, also only noticeable on a black screen but these were quite hard to find, so I don't think they are worth worrying about.
> 
> Also having another problem a few others are, the turbo button doesn't change refresh rates unless pressed numerous times, sometimes it works fine though.


Same thing happens to my turbo button sometimes. It's not that it takes multiple pushes but rather it takes a few seconds after the first push, atleast for me that is.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yeah, I just picked up three from Newegg that's open box this morning. I'm hoping that if it's bad, Asus will take it back and give out RMAs. If it's really really bad, I might just pick the best one of the three and then send two back and then test my luck again with new ones later.
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, I got my open box Rog Swift in today and I have to say, looks perfect. I tested black, white, and rgb. No dead or stuck pixels. Backlight looks fine too. I used TFT Central's specs of 20% brightness and their ICC profile. Sitting right next to my VP2770-LED (PLS panel, very close to IPS), I can tell it is not as vivid. I'm not too concerned about that as the ROG is TN. The bezel is super thin and I wasn't expecting the LCD to sit so shallow in the bezel as well, very nice touch.
> 
> So, newegg open box ROG came with all accessories, no dead pixels, and a good back light. I don't really know why they returned it. It was opened, but everything was there. Also there was a "QA Passed" sticker on the box, so maybe newegg is checking them? Glad I saved $150
Click to expand...

Very nice. My three arrives next tuesday. Depending on quality, I'll be able to definitively say if its alright to buy open box rog swifts from newegg. I really hope they do check for bright pixels as ASUS has a 0 bright pixel RMA policy. Theres no excuse why they would resell QC passed monitors with them.

Is the dp cable long enough to go across two monitors to get to a third in surround mode?


----------



## Mand12

So...anyone else with observation of the vertical striping that's likely pixel inversion problems?

I've done some more testing, and it's now easy for me to reproduce even on websites, by dragging the window left to right. Solid blocks of color will show vertical stripe patterns if I move it at the right speed. Too slow and it's not as bad, too fast and it's hard to focus on, but it's easily seen.

I hate to think this is just something that will go under the radar because not everyone is sensitive to it, but when you're dealing with effectively 1280x1440 due to something that looks just like interlacing, this is not what I paid $800 for.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So...anyone else with observation of the vertical striping that's likely pixel inversion problems?
> 
> I've done some more testing, and it's now easy for me to reproduce even on websites, by dragging the window left to right. Solid blocks of color will show vertical stripe patterns if I move it at the right speed. Too slow and it's not as bad, too fast and it's hard to focus on, but it's easily seen.
> 
> I hate to think this is just something that will go under the radar because not everyone is sensitive to it, but when you're dealing with effectively 1280x1440 due to something that looks just like interlacing, this is not what I paid $800 for.


Game over? How noticeable is it in games?


----------



## Mand12

Very.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Very.


Ugh... Asus! You had one job!

Seriously. Delaying the monitor by 6 months or so and then releasing it with such subpar QC... This is just like the Eizo Foris all over again.

I might just go 4K or 5K 60Hz IPS and be done with it...


----------



## MattEnth

Grr







literally got back from a 4 week vacation and either my eyes weren't seeing it or it actually got worse.

There's now a big oval section on the right side of the monitor that's discolored. I would call it "backlight bleed" except that it's not near the edge. It's extremely visible on black screens but even slightly visible during normal gameplay (especially in cases where there's a character model on a black background). It definitely goes away if I reduce the brightness, but I'm so used to having 80% brightness that it feels weird to turn it down.

Anyone else experiencing this? Is this something I can fix myself or RMA?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So...anyone else with observation of the vertical striping that's likely pixel inversion problems?
> 
> I've done some more testing, and it's now easy for me to reproduce even on websites, by dragging the window left to right. Solid blocks of color will show vertical stripe patterns if I move it at the right speed. Too slow and it's not as bad, too fast and it's hard to focus on, but it's easily seen.
> 
> I hate to think this is just something that will go under the radar because not everyone is sensitive to it, but when you're dealing with effectively 1280x1440 due to something that looks just like interlacing, this is not what I paid $800 for.


I can faintly see it when moving websites back and forth. Its mostly with medium/light grays. I don't see it in games. Any game in particular that looks really noticeable? So far, there is no way that it is a deal breaker for me at all. For me, I had to actively look for it.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattEnth*
> 
> Grr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally got back from a 4 week vacation and either my eyes weren't seeing it or it actually got worse.
> 
> There's now a big oval section on the right side of the monitor that's discolored. I would call it "backlight bleed" except that it's not near the edge. It's extremely visible on black screens but even slightly visible during normal gameplay (especially in cases where there's a character model on a black background). It definitely goes away if I reduce the brightness, but I'm so used to having 80% brightness that it feels weird to turn it down.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? Is this something I can fix myself or RMA?


Oh dear! 80%??? I'd be blinded! The TFTcentral guys calibrated theirs to 20%. You may want to get used to using less brightness to save your eyes over time.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I can faintly see it when moving websites back and forth. Its mostly with medium/light grays. I don't see it in games. Any game in particular that looks really noticeable? So far, there is no way that it is a deal breaker for me at all. For me, I had to actively look for it.


Every game I've tried...


----------



## Chruschef

www.testufo.com/inversion#pattern=uniformity&ppf=15

panel seems to fail this test, if i'm doing it right ... lots of flashing, but top and bottom are identical

edit: just tested my S27A750D (samsung TN 120hz 1080p panel) and it did much worse than the swift. interesting to compare that panel, the swift, and my old, old sony 60hz TV. really shows how big a difference 120/144hz makes.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Mine is flashing as well.....


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

My monitor at work (1080p 60Hz) seems to fail that test as well. Flash and top and bottom are not identical. Now I will have to keep testing until I find monitors that "pass".


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Jesus christ, all over again ?

Code:



Code:


Inversion artifacts are common on many models of 120Hz and 144Hz LCD's, and the appearance of inversion can be amplified during strobe mode (3D mode, LightBoost mode, etc). LCD inversion is the alternating positive/negative voltages used within an LCD panel.

If you want, just get rid of your monitor, nobody cares.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Jesus christ, all over again ?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Inversion artifacts are common on many models of 120Hz and 144Hz LCD's, and the appearance of inversion can be amplified during strobe mode (3D mode, LightBoost mode, etc). LCD inversion is the alternating positive/negative voltages used within an LCD panel.
> 
> If you want, just get rid of your monitor, nobody cares.


Obviously some of us care.

What I want to know is whether this is a defect _on this particular model,_ or whether they all will have it. The answer to that will determine whether I return for refund or replacement - a rather important question given the still limited availability.

Just saying "it happens, now shut up" does not actually help anyone.


----------



## subyman

My MacBook Pro 2013 version flashes. I'll test my PLS panel later.


----------



## DrockinWV

Ugh when will more of these be in store, I am ready to buy one now!!!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> No, it is part of this monitor, it happens on every single one of it because of design, now shut up.
> It has been discussed here like 3 times already. My quote is directly from god damn ufo test page.


Why so violent..lol


----------



## s1rrah

I'm def waiting for the 2nd or maybe third revisions of this. Man was I hot and bothered to get it, though.

Glad those who scored are enjoying it, though.


----------



## K2mil

OK so my OPEN BOX Swift arrived:

unfortunately I'm not sure if NEW EGG is doing any sort of Quality check because this is what I got out of the box:

Non of the buttons on the display works except for power button.






When you hit power button on an off couple of times some sort of a black light bled pups out and then slowly vanishes into and looks like first set of pictures.



the other disturbing thing was that this thing was shipped only in original box. So make sure you ship it to safe location.

Personally i did not expect perfect screen but this in not usable in any way .


----------



## Z Overlord

so Overdrive (OD), good or bad? I have it set to normal, what is best for FPS games like CS:GO?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> so Overdrive (OD), good or bad? I have it set to normal, what is best for FPS games like CS:GO?


I would suggest Referring the the #2 post in this thread. I gathered the best explanation I could find. Hope that helps! But Normal appears to be the best results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> OK so my OPEN BOX Swift arrived:
> 
> unfortunately I'm not sure if NEW EGG is doing any sort of Quality check because this is what I got out of the box:
> 
> Non of the buttons on the display works except for power button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hit power button on an off couple of times some sort of a black light bled pups out and then slowly vanishes into and looks like first set of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> the other disturbing thing was that this thing was shipped only in original box. So make sure you ship it to safe location.
> 
> Personally i did not expect perfect screen but this in not usable in any way .


Wow That looks horrible btw, Sorry you hear your open box was in such condition!


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I would suggest Referring the the #2 post in this thread. I gathered the best explanation I could find. Hope that helps! But Normal appears to be the best results.


I agree with this. I started fiddling with overdrive settings while trying to investigate the vertical bar issue, and Normal is definitely the best setting to choose. Extreme is simply too much - it creates an inverted trail behind fast-moving objects.


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Ugh when will more of these be in store, I am ready to buy one now!!!


Hey,

just thought I would give everyone a heads up, it appears they have a "limited availability" in stock at XoticPC:

http://www.xoticpc.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=pg278q

It's mainly known for custom laptops so the supply might not run out as fast as Newegg/Amazon as the general public might not be familiar with it.

Good luck!


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> just thought I would give everyone a heads up, it appears they have a "limited availability" in stock at XoticPC:
> 
> http://www.xoticpc.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=pg278q
> 
> It's mainly known for custom laptops so the supply might not run out as fast as Newegg/Amazon as the general public might not be familiar with it.
> 
> Good luck!


I would suggest this information in the discussion thread. This thread is mostly used by Owners that already have the monitor. Thanks of course though for the info for owners who are looking for a 2nd or 3rd ROG Swift.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> My monitor at work (1080p 60Hz) seems to fail that test as well. Flash and top and bottom are not identical. Now I will have to keep testing until I find monitors that "pass".


FWIW I just tested this on my swift after testing on all my work monitors and I have uniformity above an below the line and much less flashing put still some, about once per second.


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So...anyone else with observation of the vertical striping that's likely pixel inversion problems?
> 
> I've done some more testing, and it's now easy for me to reproduce even on websites, by dragging the window left to right. Solid blocks of color will show vertical stripe patterns if I move it at the right speed. Too slow and it's not as bad, too fast and it's hard to focus on, but it's easily seen.
> 
> I hate to think this is just something that will go under the radar because not everyone is sensitive to it, but when you're dealing with effectively 1280x1440 due to something that looks just like interlacing, this is not what I paid $800 for.


I have reproduced this on both of my Swift monitors.

On the monitor, change OverDrive to "off".
Open Internet Explorer and scroll up and down a webpage (Ultra-fast scroll wheel on a Google Search results page works well)

To fix:
Use Chrome instead of Internet Explorer.
or
On the monitor, leave Overdrive on the "normal" setting.

I'm fairly sure this affects all the Swift monitors and not just yours.


----------



## subyman

Yup, swift flashes like crazy. My PLS panel flashes a little bit while moving the window. When stopped it settles to no flashing.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Its not just swift, its almost all 120/144 Hz monitors.. guys read something about inversion before you start blaming your swift








Try switching to 60Hz..


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Its not just swift, its almost all 120/144 Hz monitors.. guys read something about inversion before you start blaming your swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try switching to 60Hz..


I'm not blaming stuff, just reporting my experience. I don't care at all. I'm liking the monitor. I don't watch test screens while playing games haha.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Its not just swift, its almost all 120/144 Hz monitors.. guys read something about inversion before you start blaming your swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try switching to 60Hz..


Since it's equally visible at all refresh rates (all three static settings as well as G-Sync over as wide a range as I could test) then what would you suggest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I'm not blaming stuff, just reporting my experience. I don't care at all. I'm liking the monitor. I don't watch test screens while playing games haha.


And unfortunately I see it while playing games. Even on this forum I can see it The grayish bars on this very website I can cause to show a vertical striping pattern simply by moving the browser window.


----------



## MaN227

I have used mine gaming since I have gotten it and have ZERO complaints.

the only "test" pages I looked at where the solid color pages to look for dead/stuck pixel. not even the least bit interested in any other "testing" .

folks start listening to others and checking this and that and the other thing, LOOKING for ways to be unhappy , unreal









I like what I see using monitor for every REAL purpose I have tried it for. have not seen a single thing that bothered me no blinking, flickering, strobe ... nothing at all.

F, stupid tests and F crying about stupid tests. just enjoy it or sell it. PERIOD!


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I have used mine gaming since I have gotten it and have ZERO complaints.
> 
> the only "test" pages I looked at where the solid color pages to look for dead/stuck pixel. not even the least bit interested in any other "testing" .
> 
> folks start listening to others and checking this and that and the other thing, LOOKING for ways to be unhappy , unreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like what I see using monitor for every REAL purpose I have tried it for. have not seen a single thing that bothered me no blinking, flickering, strobe ... nothing at all.
> 
> F, stupid tests and F crying about stupid tests. just enjoy it or sell it. PERIOD!


Quoted for truth, only little issue with mine is a dead pixel, which hopefully the replacement will have none of and I will be able to enjoy this glorious monitor like it should be enjoyed!


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Since it's equally visible at all refresh rates (all three static settings as well as G-Sync over as wide a range as I could test) then what would you suggest?
> And unfortunately I see it while playing games. Even on this forum I can see it The grayish bars on this very website I can cause to show a vertical striping pattern simply by moving the browser window.


I've been looking in games and can't notice it. I can easily notice it on websites if I move the browser window left and right. Luckily, I never need to do that in practice. I'll keep looking out for it in games.

Sucks that so many games have fps caps. Mordor is limited to 100fps. I could get Crysis 2 to run over 100fps without turning off gsync. The first Crysis won't run over 60fps with gsync on either. Crisis forces 60hz when it boots up. If I go borderless then it uses the desktop refresh, but I lose gsync.


----------



## Mand12

Hm.

Maybe mine is just defective, then. Time for a RMA...that they won't be able to replace due to low stock I bet


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Maybe mine is just defective, then. Time for a RMA...that they won't be able to replace due to low stock I bet


Maybe I'm not sensitive for it. I'll keep looking out for it. Have you tried turning overdrive off completely?


----------



## Mand12

Yes, I've tried everything.

I find it hard to believe you wouldn't pick up on it, it's glaringly obvious in anything moving that's on the whiter end of the color space. Explosions and spell effects are particularly easy to see it with. The simplest demonstration of it I found was in Bioshock Infinite, at a point where the big machinery has these giant electrical arcs. They're stationary in the game, but flickering and fluctuating over an area that makes the effect pop out immediately.

It's also very apparent in things like Diablo 3 with...well...just about every spell effect in the game.

If it's really happening to you, I'd be shocked if you just didn't notice. I mean as I said, I can get it to show up on websites simply by moving the window. In games it's much worse and far more common.


----------



## r0ach

Does anyone here actually think they have good accuracy with this monitor? In FPS games in particular, I went from Viewsonic CRT to 1680x1050 LCD, to 1920 x 1200 24" LCD, to 1080p 27" LCD, to 1440p IPS 27" LCD, and my accuracy is probably worse the higher resolution and bigger screen I go.

Right around 1920x1200 24" seems like the biggest screen and resolution I can go without the skills dropping off. I really wish they made a good 16:10 24" 144hz gaming monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Obviously some of us care.
> 
> What I want to know is whether this is a defect _on this particular model,_ or whether they all will have it. The answer to that will determine whether I return for refund or replacement - a rather important question given the still limited availability.
> 
> Just saying "it happens, now shut up" does not actually help anyone.


I just ran that little inversion test, and it does it no matter what refresh I run on this Tempest and even my sons LG display.

That said, screw you all for buying up all the Swifts.....I want G-Sync.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yes, I've tried everything.
> 
> I find it hard to believe you wouldn't pick up on it, it's glaringly obvious in anything moving that's on the whiter end of the color space. Explosions and spell effects are particularly easy to see it with. The simplest demonstration of it I found was in Bioshock Infinite, at a point where the big machinery has these giant electrical arcs. They're stationary in the game, but flickering and fluctuating over an area that makes the effect pop out immediately.
> 
> It's also very apparent in things like Diablo 3 with...well...just about every spell effect in the game.
> 
> If it's really happening to you, I'd be shocked if you just didn't notice. I mean as I said, I can get it to show up on websites simply by moving the window. In games it's much worse and far more common.


Can you describe the effect a bit? I noticed some shimmering in Crysis 3, but I considered that an aliasing effect. I did notice a closely woven gray/black texture in Crysis 3 that exhibited pixel walk. I'm enjoying G-sync so much though. I'll look for it again in lighter areas when I play tonight. I haven't noticed anything at all in Shadows of Mordor.

I'll fire up Diablo 3. I haven't played too many games yet, so maybe I've just happened to play games that don't provide the correct conditions. I've played Mordor, Crysis 1, 2, 3, and Next Car Game.


----------



## l88bastar

UPS shows my Swift is out for delivery today and I am working out of the house today. The house is a high rise condo and our management office is pretty lax in letting us know when packages get delivered.

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Can you describe the effect a bit? I noticed some shimmering in Crysis 3, but I considered that an aliasing effect. I did notice a closely woven gray/black texture in Crysis 3 that exhibited pixel walk. I'm enjoying G-sync so much though. I'll look for it again in lighter areas when I play tonight. I haven't noticed anything at all in Shadows of Mordor.
> 
> I'll fire up Diablo 3. I haven't played too many games yet, so maybe I've just happened to play games that don't provide the correct conditions. I've played Mordor, Crysis 1, 2, 3, and Next Car Game.


I see it in Shadow of Mordor and in most games for that matter but it's really not that glaring an issue. There is no perfect monitor yet and for now I'm happy with the overall image and GSync is fantastic. So it's worth a little inversion.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I see it in Shadow of Mordor and in most games for that matter but it's really not that glaring an issue. There is no perfect monitor yet and for now I'm happy with the overall image and GSync is fantastic. So it's worth a little inversion.


If you don't mind, could you tell me how to set up a situation in where I would really notice the effect?


----------



## thunder1990

I guess the pg278q doesn't have a zbd warranty

Kelsey G. 09:38:08 pm

That is the general warranty information for all LCD Monitors. This one specifically does not qualify for ZBD Warranty.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Can you describe the effect a bit? I noticed some shimmering in Crysis 3, but I considered that an aliasing effect. I did notice a closely woven gray/black texture in Crysis 3 that exhibited pixel walk. I'm enjoying G-sync so much though. I'll look for it again in lighter areas when I play tonight. I haven't noticed anything at all in Shadows of Mordor.
> 
> I'll fire up Diablo 3. I haven't played too many games yet, so maybe I've just happened to play games that don't provide the correct conditions. I've played Mordor, Crysis 1, 2, 3, and Next Car Game.


Do you remember the old 480i interlacing pattern? Where if you got up close to a TV, you could see the lines with a gap in between? It looks like that, except the lines are vertical and not horizontal.

The lines themselves are static, creating a kind of vertical blinds effect. You get one stripe about a pixel wide that's the right color, then a stripe next to it that's darker, then another stripe that's the right color, etc. There are a number of factors that affect how high the contrast is between the lines. Pale colors of high brightness have it stronger, particularly in blue and green. But I've seen it show up with all colors, at a range of brightnesses.

I'm not convinced on the pixel inversion tests. The "One of these should flicker" on lagom none of them flicker for.


----------



## l88bastar

My Newegg Open Box Rog Swift just came in and I have it all setup (posting from it now) and it is P E R F E C T!!!!!

This is the best TN panel bar none and its matte coating is not too bad. Looks like I will be selling my 34UM95 soon


----------



## SuprUsrStan

How long is the displayport cable? Is it 6 feet?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> If you don't mind, could you tell me how to set up a situation in where I would really notice the effect?


Anywhere you see bright sky's and are in motion. It stops doing it when you are not moving in the game and usually stops regardless after a half second. It's subtle and honestly if you don't see it, that's a good thing.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How long is the displayport cable? Is it 6 feet?


6 feet


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> 6 feet


dude right next to the "quote" button there is a multi quote button, USE IT, stop frigging double posting


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Excuse you?


Its not polite to post just after you posted a previous reply. You can use the "Multi" feature next to the "Quote" button to pick the posts that you want to quote in a reply. Once you've specified all posts you want to reply to by clicking "Multi", then click the "Quote" button on the last one that you picked "Multi" on, and that will quote all of the picked posts into the reply editor box so you can respond to them.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> My Newegg Open Box Rog Swift just came in and I have it all setup (posting from it now) and it is P E R F E C T!!!!!
> 
> This is the best TN panel bar none and its matte coating is not too bad. Looks like I will be selling my 34UM95 soon


Nice to hear that yours is in prefect condition.. Crossing my fingers on mine..Should be delivered tomorrow..


----------



## MaN227

@Dren72

excuse you...... dude its plain English stop double posting, what part of that don't you understand? excuse me


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Its not polite to post just after you posted a previous reply. You can use the "Multi" feature next to the "Quote" button to pick the posts that you want to quote in a reply. Once you've specified all posts you want to reply to by clicking "Multi", then click the "Quote" button on the last one that you picked "Multi" on, and that will quote all of the picked posts into the reply editor box so you can respond to them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> @Dren72
> 
> excuse you...... dude its plain English stop double posting, what part of that don't you understand? excuse me


You mean like this?

Yeah. I get it but you guys must be of a different generation. Multi quote should only be used if it's the same issue. It's incorrect to multi quote different issues. I'm addressing different questions, so I quote only the one question which is more polite to the person asking. It's also impolite to SHOUT btw. If multiple users have the same or similar questions or comments then I'll multi-quote.

So, no more Quote Nazi chatter. That's all I have to say about that. End of discussion. Back to topic related issues.


----------



## Descadent

man multi quote is there so you can answer everything in one post and not flood the forum...in most cases yes it pertains to particular response to multiple questions but it's also used to consolidate multiple posts that don't pertain to the same thing that you can answer in 1 post by putting a space in between each quote and answering that quote directly, then on to the next quote etc...... like not sure what's so hard about that...generation aside...not sure what that has to do with it either lol... ohhh internet etiquette... is there an internet forum/message board etiquette for dummies book i missed back in the 90s?

must be a slow swift news day today to be fighting over multi quote lol


----------



## Fishballs

I'm just glad I cant see between the lines like some users are reporting, to me it only sounds annoying if you can see between the lines and I cant haha. So best of luck to you all! This monitor has been nothing but perfect, so who ever says there is no perfect monitor, doesn't own a perfect swift


----------



## IBooNI

Hello, is has anyone come from an IPS 60hz panel to this? Im stuck in between this screen and the Dell U2713HM. I hear that viewing at angles can be an issue, especially from above or below. I was planning on having this on the wall which is about the foot of my bed. I was planning on having it slightly higher that eye level and angled somewhat down to compensate, do you think this would cause issues with what I see? I am unable to view these screens in person so please let me have your input!


----------



## Descadent

i don't miss my 3 60hz 1440p ips's


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i don't miss my 3 60hz 1440p ips's


Can I ask what your typical usage is and which IPS panels you had?

I always wanted an IPS panel for my next screen, or so I thought. This Asus Swift is making my decision more difficult. I have picture quality concerns due to the tn panel and I cannot go look at these panels myself where I am located.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> My Newegg Open Box Rog Swift just came in and I have it all setup (posting from it now) and it is P E R F E C T!!!!!
> 
> This is the best TN panel bar none and its matte coating is not too bad. Looks like I will be selling my 34UM95 soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear that yours is in prefect condition.. Crossing my fingers on mine..Should be delivered tomorrow..
Click to expand...

Same with my three panels. I'll report back on my conditions too.

I called up Newegg and they said between defective panels and premier status, both would warrant free returns should anything be wrong with them. Shipping alone on a 23lb package across the country cost in the $80 to $100 range


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Can I ask what your typical usage is and which IPS panels you had?
> 
> I always wanted an IPS panel for my next screen, or so I thought. This Asus Swift is making my decision more difficult. I have picture quality concerns due to the tn panel and I cannot go look at these panels myself where I am located.


3 crossovers and used them mostly for sim racing in surround and also worked with them. 1440p 144hz gsync > everything. my goal is to still get 2 more swifts because triple screens in cockpit view in racing sims is glorious but i'm not too much in a hurry to spend $1600+ $550 2nd 980 unless i get a good deal. It ain't cheap that's for sure


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Hello, is has anyone come from an IPS 60hz panel to this? Im stuck in between this screen and the Dell U2713HM. I hear that viewing at angles can be an issue, especially from above or below. I was planning on having this on the wall which is about the foot of my bed. I was planning on having it slightly higher that eye level and angled somewhat down to compensate, do you think this would cause issues with what I see? I am unable to view these screens in person so please let me have your input!


I use my old 60Hz IPS panel as a second monitor beside my swift. I use the Swift mostly for Battlefield 4. I love the monitor and do not have any issues that some others have reported about inversion or bleed, stuck pixels, etc. Mine works perfectly so far - had it for almost a month now.

Viewing angles are about normal for a TN panel, especially when you move your head up and down, like when you get out of your seat. If you slouch a lot, and always adjust by sitting up straight, you may notice a slight color shift or brightness change at the very top of the monitor, but you can adjust that with a little tilt.

Short answer: I would not let the viewing angles of tn panels prevent me from recommending this monitor. I recommend it.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Nice to hear that yours is in prefect condition.. Crossing my fingers on mine..Should be delivered tomorrow..


Thank you! I am crossing my fingers for you too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 3 crossovers and used them mostly for sim racing in surround and also worked with them. 1440p 144hz gsync > everything. my goal is to still get 2 more swifts because triple screens in cockpit view in racing sims is glorious but i'm not too much in a hurry to spend $1600+ $550 2nd 980 unless i get a good deal. It ain't cheap that's for sure


I am right there with you man...I have my swift next to my 34UM95 and the swift holds its own with image quality....but then again I am more partial to liking high speed displays....


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I use my old 60Hz IPS panel as a second monitor beside my swift. I use the Swift mostly for Battlefield 4. I love the monitor and do not have any issues that some others have reported about inversion or bleed, stuck pixels, etc. Mine works perfectly so far - had it for almost a month now.
> 
> Viewing angles are about normal for a TN panel, especially when you move your head up and down, like when you get out of your seat. If you slouch a lot, and always adjust by sitting up straight, you may notice a slight color shift or brightness change at the very top of the monitor, but you can adjust that with a little tilt.
> 
> Short answer: I would not let the viewing angles of tn panels prevent me from recommending this monitor. I recommend it.


Can I ask what ips panel you have next to your swift? Also you say you use your swift mostly for battlefield 4, but what is your normal usage like? For example, mine will be about 50% gaming and 50% browsing/movies/etc. Also, I rarely play fast twitchy type games and usually play League of Legends. But the main thing is i thought originally going into this that I would just be able to get the best monitor for this amount of cash, but it appears you have to trade the picture quality of the IPS panels over the fast response and refresh rate of the Swift. Without seeing the swift and judging on its picture quality it is difficult for me to decide between the Dell panel and the Swift.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Hello, is has anyone come from an IPS 60hz panel to this? Im stuck in between this screen and the Dell U2713HM. I hear that viewing at angles can be an issue, especially from above or below. I was planning on having this on the wall which is about the foot of my bed. I was planning on having it slightly higher that eye level and angled somewhat down to compensate, do you think this would cause issues with what I see? I am unable to view these screens in person so please let me have your input!


Hey man, I have a Swift for gaming and general use at home. At work I use the Dell U2713HM for CAD work. I can say that the Dell's colours are slightly more accurate, but you won't notice it unless your switching from one monitor to the other on a daily basis. In terms of viewing angle on the Swift, you might see a slight difference in colour or brightness between say laying down and sitting up on your bed. Wait. How can you use a keyboard and mouse in bed?

For admiring still images, like photo editing and CAD work, I recommend the Dell.
For gaming the Asus Swift is definitely better. (G-sync, 144hz).
For web browsing it shouldn't really matter, BUT the Swift has the ULMB mode so that when your scrolling text it does not look as blurry, and you won't loose what line your reading up to, as often.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Same with my three panels. I'll report back on my conditions too.
> 
> I called up Newegg and they said between defective panels and premier status, both would warrant free returns should anything be wrong with them. Shipping alone on a 23lb package across the country cost in the $80 to $100 range


With three panels you really aren't seeing the vertical stripe pattern I am?

That's giving me some hope it's just a defect...


----------



## capreppy

Anyone have an idea as to when these will become more readily available? NewEgg or any of the other e-tailers haven't had any in weeks. There is one guy on Amazon.com, but he's charging $300 more than retail.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Anyone have an idea as to when these will become more readily available? NewEgg or any of the other e-tailers haven't had any in weeks. There is one guy on Amazon.com, but he's charging $300 more than retail.


Wondering the same thing, eager to pick one up, but no penny more than retail price.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Can I ask what ips panel you have next to your swift? Also you say you use your swift mostly for battlefield 4, but what is your normal usage like? For example, mine will be about 50% gaming and 50% browsing/movies/etc. Also, I rarely play fast twitchy type games and usually play League of Legends. But the main thing is i thought originally going into this that I would just be able to get the best monitor for this amount of cash, but it appears you have to trade the picture quality of the IPS panels over the fast response and refresh rate of the Swift. Without seeing the swift and judging on its picture quality it is difficult for me to decide between the Dell panel and the Swift.


My IPS panel is an Asus VX279Q. I use the Swift for everything except iRacing (I have a separate system for that). If I had to split the usage into percentages, I'd say 75% gaming and 25% the rest (browsing, email, quicken, youtube video renders, etc.).

Keep in mind, this is a gaming monitor - if you are looking for great picture quality for photos or videos this is not the monitor for you. The reason I bought this monitor is because I wanted 1440p at 120+ refresh rate. Simple as that. I don't expect the monitor to look great for picture quality, I expect it to be fast and useful for my first person shooter games, and that's what it does wonderfully. Make sure you're not buying it for picture quality because that's not its specialty.


----------



## subyman

I looked very carefully playing Mordor tonight. I turned the brightness to max too to see if that has any effect on it. I couldn't see anything. I got so close I could see the individual pixels, close enough to get a silk screen effect, and still couldn't see any changing contrast. I tried it against bright rocks and the sun. Everything looked normal. Maybe it is limited to a bad batch? Would be interesting if we could find a way to get the manu date on everyone's Swift and compare with dates with people that have the issue and those that don't.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> My IPS panel is an Asus VX279Q. I use the Swift for everything except iRacing (I have a separate system for that). If I had to split the usage into percentages, I'd say 75% gaming and 25% the rest (browsing, email, quicken, youtube video renders, etc.).
> 
> Keep in mind, this is a gaming monitor - if you are looking for great picture quality for photos or videos this is not the monitor for you. The reason I bought this monitor is because I wanted 1440p at 120+ refresh rate. Simple as that. I don't expect the monitor to look great for picture quality, I expect it to be fast and useful for my first person shooter games, and that's what it does wonderfully. Make sure you're not buying it for picture quality because that's not its specialty.


I'm coming from a regular old Dell 24 inch 1080p monitor (TN) so the Swifts picture quality and color definitely looks much better. My friend recently bought an Ultrasharp from Dell and we can't really if the Dell really looks better or not but then we did not put them side by side and he said that's the only way we'll really be able to tell the difference. He also told me that he does see ghosting at times during gaming on his Dell. I also wanted an IPS type panel ever since I saw my buddys first Ultrasharp, a 24 inch from Dell that he got right around the time I bought my 24 inch Dell. I played WoW on mine and when I came to his house and played WoW on his Dell I saw that the colors were much more vibrant and ever since then I always wanted a monitor with colors like those. I also never had a gaming monitor. My monitor was like 8MS and only 60hz refresh so I had no clue what 1MS and 144hz felt like. I still don't really understand it that well. I know the 1MS is supposed to eliminate ghosting and input lag right? I also felt that 60fps was always perfect for me and really hated anything below 50, 30fps was like unplayable for me. I have a 780 ti so I can run most of the demanding games at around 60fps on this monitor. I want to get a second 780 ti for SLI also. I'll try lowering settings and playing with higher FPS to see how much of a difference it makes. Anyway, so far I can say that the picture quality and color of this monitor are good. The colors in games are pretty vibrant and accurate. They may not pop as much as IPS colors do but I won't know exactly how much better the Dell looks unless we compare them side by side. I watch movies on it sometimes and they look great to me honestly. Watching videos on this monitor looks a lot better than on my TV.

Bottomline is that the Swift is said to be the Ultimate gaming monitor to date and so I went with it. I've still got lots to learn about it and testing to do but so far I'm very happy with it. But then I don't have much experience with monitors.

I have some questions also about the Swift as well.

First of all It seems to like reverting itself back to 120hz from 144hz. I leave it set at 144hz and it reverts on its own whenever I reset it or even load up a game and sometimes even when I change the settings in the game. Any ideas about this? The thing in control panel is set to highest available.

Next question is how did you guys calibrate your Swifts? I just used what they did on Tomshardware http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor,3897-4.html. Is this good or should I do something else?

What is OD? I think it stands for overdrive? Not sure what it does though. I'm talking about the thing you can set to Extreme, normal or off.

What exactly does ULMB do? Do you guys use it during movies since Gsync doesn't do anything for movies? Does it even work in movies? I tried using it in games but couldn't really see what it does besides make the screen darker. Also, in some games the monitor switches it off on it's own no clue why.

lastly, how about the 3d of the monitor? I think I'd enjoy some 3D. What exactly do I need to buy for this? And does it work with most games or only a few?

Sorry for so many questions but like I said I'm still pretty noob when it comes to this monitor


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Also, I rarely play fast twitchy type games and usually play League of Legends.


Please fight a diamond nidalee top then tell me league isn't a fast twitchy game. You can't even see yourself land using Lee Sin Q on a slow monitor. You'll just land in a pile of blur unable to tell where you are.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I looked very carefully playing Mordor tonight. I turned the brightness to max too to see if that has any effect on it. I couldn't see anything. I got so close I could see the individual pixels, close enough to get a silk screen effect, and still couldn't see any changing contrast. I tried it against bright rocks and the sun. Everything looked normal. Maybe it is limited to a bad batch? Would be interesting if we could find a way to get the manu date on everyone's Swift and compare with dates with people that have the issue and those that don't.


Did you make sure to have things moving? It only shows up while things are moving. Static images don't show it at all.


----------



## ozzy1925

there is $517 difference betwen samsung u28d590d and this asus pg 278q in my country.Do you think paying the extra $ worth it?
Also is this the problem people talk about?




i run this test with my monitor which is 1080p lg
http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> there is $517 difference betwen samsung u28d590d and this asus pg 278q in my country.Do you think paying the extra $ worth it?
> Also is this the problem people talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run this test with my monitor which is 1080p lg
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5


They're in completely different market, lol. Do you want 4K or do you want 1440p, 144Hz, G-Sync and ULMB?


----------



## Pichonazo

I had this monitor for over a month now and I love it. I complained before about the way it displays graphics playing world of warcraft but I just bought two gtx 980 sli to replace my two 780 sli and it is so damn nice to play the game at constant high fps with the smoothness of the Swift. Other games look amazing too (Tom Raider, Counter Strike, Crysis 3, etc.). My swift is perfect (no backlight bleed, dead pixels, etc.). The 1st one I got from Amazon did have a bright white dead pixel but returned it and took a shot at getting a 2nd one from Fry's and it was perfect. I wish the display had better quality check from ASUS. There are sooooo many people complaining about dead pixels, excessive backlight bleed, inverse artifacts, etc.) but if you get a good one it is the best gaming monitor out there period.


----------



## l88bastar

The samsung u28d590cd is garbage and the Swift is amazing. I did not like the U28D at all and sent it back within 24 hours!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> there is $517 difference betwen samsung u28d590d and this asus pg 278q in my country.Do you think paying the extra $ worth it?
> Also is this the problem people talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run this test with my monitor which is 1080p lg
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> They're in completely different market, lol. Do you want 4K or do you want 1440p, 144Hz, G-Sync and ULMB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> The samsung u28d590cd is garbage and the Swift is amazing. I did not like the U28D at all and sent it back within 24 hours!


sorry idont have much experience about monitors but by looking at this video can you tell me whats the issue with mine? Also i will run the monitor with 980sli for mostly gaming


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> sorry idont have much experience about monitors but by looking at this video can you tell me whats the issue with mine? Also i will run the monitor with 980sli for mostly gaming


Long story short, 4K is wasted on a TN panel. 4k is all about visual fidelity and TN panels are lackluster in that department. So that samsung 28" TN 4k display was trash imho. If your gonna get a 4k display do it right and get an IPS or VA panel

The Rog Swift gets a pass with its TN panel because the panel is SUPER SUPER FAST which is ideal for gaming. The colors and picture quality in the Swift are enough to make it "good enough," for every day desktop and productivity use.

I am running my Rog Swift full time in UMLB mode @50% and love it. Colors look great, whites are white, black level is decent and there is zero motion blur








http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/ROGSwiftColorSpace_zps946b4cb8.jpg.html


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Long story short, 4K is wasted on a TN panel. 4k is all about visual fidelity and TN panels are lackluster in that department. So that samsung 28" TN 4k display was trash imho. If your gonna get a 4k display do it right and get an IPS or VA panel
> 
> The Rog Swift gets a pass with its TN panel because the panel is SUPER SUPER FAST which is ideal for gaming. The colors and picture quality in the Swift are enough to make it "good enough," for every day desktop and productivity use.
> 
> I am running my Rog Swift full time in UMLB mode @50% and love it. Colors look great, whites are white, black level is decent and there is zero motion blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/l88bastard/media/ROGSwiftColorSpace_zps946b4cb8.jpg.html


alright thanks for the information i will order it tonight.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Did you make sure to have things moving? It only shows up while things are moving. Static images don't show it at all.


Also, what to you have your OC set at? I use Normal because I greatly notice the faster response times and less blur with that setting, but when I set it to Off, the inversion effect is greatly reduced.

In truth, I think they all do this. It's just so subtle that unless you know what to look for you may never see it. As I've said, I see it in most games but that's because I'm familiar with it but it's not to the point of being annoying.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Did you make sure to have things moving? It only shows up while things are moving. Static images don't show it at all.


Yup, I moved the camera back and forth while 3 inch away from the screen. I did it with 20% brightness all the way up to 80% brightness with OD on normal for about 5 minutes. I didn't see anything.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Does G-Sync help with uneven frame pacing on SLI systems? Micro stutter and what not?


----------



## Descadent

alright hitting a wall today while working...realizing going from 3 monitors back to one is becoming a pain in the ass. it's time to try and get at least 1 of the 2 swifts i need at least just for more screen space for work!

i haven't paid attention last couple of days i've been so busy but how has stock issues been?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does G-Sync help with uneven frame pacing on SLI systems? Micro stutter and what not?


No, from what i've read of others experiences it made the micro stutter from sli configurations more noticeable with gsync since it makes gameplay really smooth, but it doesnt fix micro stutter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> alright hitting a wall today while working...realizing going from 3 monitors back to one is becoming a pain in the ass. it's time to try and get at least 1 of the 2 swifts i need at least just for more screen space for work!
> 
> i haven't paid attention last couple of days i've been so busy but how has stock issues been?


Stock is non existent, i dont even have one yet and am not gonna pay $1200 to mr amazon scalper bizbuy


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Also, what to you have your OC set at? I use Normal because I greatly notice the faster response times and less blur with that setting, but when I set it to Off, the inversion effect is greatly reduced.
> 
> In truth, I think they all do this. It's just so subtle that unless you know what to look for you may never see it. As I've said, I see it in most games but that's because I'm familiar with it but it's not to the point of being annoying.


Normal, but I tested it on all three and it doesn't noticeably change.

I do find it highly annoying, particularly at the times when things are supposed to be looking the best...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Yup, I moved the camera back and forth while 3 inch away from the screen. I did it with 20% brightness all the way up to 80% brightness with OD on normal for about 5 minutes. I didn't see anything.


No, not the camera, the _scene_ has to be moving or changing. As in, panning the camera in a game, a transient effect like an explosion or quick flash.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> I had this monitor for over a month now and I love it. I complained before about the way it displays graphics playing world of warcraft but I just bought two gtx 980 sli to replace my two 780 sli and it is so damn nice to play the game at constant high fps with the smoothness of the Swift. Other games look amazing too (Tom Raider, Counter Strike, Crysis 3, etc.). My swift is perfect (no backlight bleed, dead pixels, etc.). The 1st one I got from Amazon did have a bright white dead pixel but returned it and took a shot at getting a 2nd one from Fry's and it was perfect. I wish the display had better quality check from ASUS. There are sooooo many people complaining about dead pixels, excessive backlight bleed, inverse artifacts, etc.) but if you get a good one it is the best gaming monitor out there period.


Going from 780 sli to 980 sli made a big change in WoW? I didn't know WoW was so GPU heavy.

So can anyone answer any of my questions in my previous post please?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Got my setup up and running! Bought three of these babies from Newegg open box last week. Guess their QC check really came through for me. No backlight bleed dark or bright pixels. One of the monitors does have a hairline scratch on the screen that's pretty much invisible. All in all a great steal for just $640 each.













That said, oh my eyes are already suffering from the TN'ness of the panels. I've been using my 27 inch IPS for years and haven't really had much experience with TN panels. The lack of the glowy IPS panel is great but it feels grainy and colorless. Oh well, I guess my eyes will eventually adjust to what I've got.

What brightness and color profile are you guys using? I think TFT Central said to use 20 brightness with 100 userconfig?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does G-Sync help with uneven frame pacing on SLI systems? Micro stutter and what not?


In G-sync mode everything is synchronized. You see the frames appearing on the screen at the rhythm they are sent by the GPUs.
It sure is better than dealing with tearing in v-sync off.

But the uneven frame pacing will be there no matter what. Unless all the frames take less than 1/144th of second to be rendered by the GPU.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Got my setup up and running! Bought three of these babies from Newegg open box last week. Guess their QC check really came through for me. No backlight bleed dark or bright pixels. One of the monitors does have a hairline scratch on the screen that's pretty much invisible. All in all a great steal for just $640 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, oh my eyes are already suffering from the TN'ness of the panels. I've been using my 27 inch IPS for years and haven't really had much experience with TN panels. The lack of the glowy IPS panel is great but it feels grainy and colorless. Oh well, I guess my eyes will eventually adjust to what I've got.
> 
> What brightness and color profile are you guys using? I think TFT Central said to use 20 brightness with 100 userconfig?


Awesome to hear.. I just set mine up...All good...No dead or stuck pixels or back light bleed. What piss me off when i open up box they did not even have the monitor cover with white plastic sheet..It was just sitting on monitor...Never the less..I am super happy..


----------



## Pichonazo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Going from 780 sli to 980 sli made a big change in WoW? I didn't know WoW was so GPU heavy.
> 
> So can anyone answer any of my questions in my previous post please?


Yes, but it is not drastic as wow is very poorly optimized. If you raid 25m on ultra settings, the game is really hard on your system. My fps are > 50 at all times (ultra settings / 8 x multisampling) with my new 980 sli (before with 780 sli frames would drop ~ 30 on certain fights). Wow is CPU bound but also requires good GPU.


----------



## Pichonazo

Wow benchmarks gtx 980 sli (this is obviously not a raid 25m benchmark):

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_SLI/19.html

FYI.


----------



## Descadent

i need to see if they have said with 6.0 is coming out. dieing to come back for the MC raid!


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Normal, but I tested it on all three and it doesn't noticeably change.
> 
> I do find it highly annoying, particularly at the times when things are supposed to be looking the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not the camera, the _scene_ has to be moving or changing. As in, panning the camera in a game, a transient effect like an explosion or quick flash.


Yes, I swept the camera and ran around. The effect should be seen with the sun sweeping back and forth across the screen quickly or while running and panning quickly past bright rocks. I'll check out some explosions tonight.


----------



## Pikaru

This may have been answered before... but I'm trying to run Firestrike for some benchmarking and my monitor keeps reverting to 60hz. Is there any way to just leave it at 144hz? I've already tried changing the res in windows and in the control panel, but it still reverts to 60hz.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichonazo*
> 
> Yes, but it is not drastic as wow is very poorly optimized. If you raid 25m on ultra settings, the game is really hard on your system. My fps are > 50 at all times (ultra settings / 8 x multisampling) with my new 980 sli (before with 780 sli frames would drop ~ 30 on certain fights). Wow is CPU bound but also requires good GPU.


I played WoW for about 5 years and I can't really remember about the performance exactly. I know when I got my new Alienware computer (which was a long time ago) it was a huge upgrade over my old PC. It had the first i7 in it (i7 920) and an AMD Radeon 5770. The GPU was on the lower end at the time as far as the radeons went but it was still a $200 card (laughable now) L O L. I think when I got my Alienware I was able to play 25 mans maxed out settings and 60 fps but I may be wrong. I know that later on in Cataclysm I had to turn my settings down a lot to get decent FPS in 25 mans. I thought that now if I were to play WoW on my PC I'd get perfect FPS in 25 mans but I guess that's incorrect. I have an i5 4670k and an overclocked 780 ti btw. I guess this is just the downside of these MMORPGS, just can't get them to run at good FPS in big raids when everyone is casting stuff. I recently quit SWTOR (Star Wars the Old Republic). I played that for about two years. For the first year I was stil playing on that Alienware and 16 man raids or 8v8 warzones were just pathetic when everyone started casting. I'd dip as low as 10fps at times. Finally I decided to upgrade and got a sapphire 7950 flex. Installed it and was stil the same garbage. After that I basically ordered a whole new PC which is what I have currently and guess what, the FPS was still garbage. Going from an old ass Alienware like that to top of the line gear like this had just about 0 effect on my FPS in that game. I wasn't the only one though plenty of people had this terrible FPS issue with the game. Some lucky few claimed to get good FPS though. I spoke to their highest level of tech support multiple times to no avail. I thought that WoW was much better optimized than SWTOR and figured if I were playing it instead I'd be getting great FPS but yep I guess I was wrong. It really sucks cuz those games are a lot of fun but I hate playing at low FPS.

Now then... I had posted some questions earlier about the Swift as I am still a total nub about it but nobody answered (not upset just saying lol). Anyway I did read the review of the monitor on TFT central as someone mentioned it here and it was a great review with lots of information. A lot more than the tomshardware review had. So many of my questions were answered. I still have a couple though









1. What exactly do I need to get in order to play 3D? Also, do many games work with 3D and do they work well with it? What about movies? Anyone tried the 3D here on the Swift? Basically looking for any info on 3D on the Swift









2. I forgot my other question =/ will post it when I remember lol

Any input is much appreciated thanks!


----------



## Descadent

you gonna need to go to the 3d thread/google for everything 3d... very few bother with 3d on the swift... 3d is also pretty much dead as nvidia doesn't care anymore about it and support is pathetic leaving community to fix it which nvidia broke alot of user fixes... it's just dead

but for starters you obviously need 3d vision 2 kit for it to even work


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

well that sucks =/

ah here's the other question.

How did you guys calibrate your monitor? Did yall just do what they said on toms or tft? Basically just set your brightness to under 50 and contrast to 50? Is that the only calibration to be done on the Swift?

There is this guide on toms http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/calman-rgb-monitor-calibration,3749.html


----------



## Descadent

read the op and search in the thread.your answers are already here


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

where? I don't see


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> where? I don't see


Look in the 2nd post in this thread to see what folks are using for brightness etc. Not sure how else to explain it. Start here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/0_100


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

Do any of you notice a red tinge or colouration to text on your screens, usually the tabs and menus, but sometimes general text as well.

Not sure if it is a problem with my monitor, TN issue, calibration issue (have run clear type numerous times) or simply a problem with using google chrome????

Not sure if I would be able to take a clear enough picture to show what I mean.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do any of you notice a red tinge or colouration to text on your screens, usually the tabs and menus, but sometimes general text as well.
> 
> Not sure if it is a problem with my monitor, TN issue, calibration issue (have run clear type numerous times) or simply a problem with using google chrome????
> 
> Not sure if I would be able to take a clear enough picture to show what I mean.
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


No red tinge that I can see.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do any of you notice a red tinge or colouration to text on your screens, usually the tabs and menus, but sometimes general text as well.
> 
> Not sure if it is a problem with my monitor, TN issue, calibration issue (have run clear type numerous times) or simply a problem with using google chrome????
> 
> Not sure if I would be able to take a clear enough picture to show what I mean.
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Nor me.


----------



## PCM2

Rob, run the Windows ClearType wizard if you haven't already.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do any of you notice a red tinge or colouration to text on your screens, usually the tabs and menus, but sometimes general text as well.
> 
> Not sure if it is a problem with my monitor, TN issue, calibration issue (have run clear type numerous times) or simply a problem with using google chrome????
> 
> Not sure if I would be able to take a clear enough picture to show what I mean.
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


I've got three and all three are "red tinge" free.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Oh "proof" for the list


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh "proof" for the list


Awesome desk. What kind is it?


----------



## Yodums

That's an Ikea Gallant (corner version) rounded end extensions. The Gallant name has been discontinued though and been replaced with the Bekant.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> That's an Ikea Gallant (corner version) rounded end extensions. The Gallant name has been discontinued though and been replaced with the Bekant.


I have the same desk, it's perfect for multi-monitor configurations.


----------



## wholeeo

T Legs Galant crew stand up,


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> That's an Ikea Gallant (corner version) rounded end extensions. The Gallant name has been discontinued though and been replaced with the Bekant.


Yeah, I was so upset when I found out it was discontinued. I wanted to add a square extension between the left rounded end and main L table. Those extensions can't be found anywhere anymore! I ended up moving my desktop off the desk onto a Galant file drawer that's the same height and make as the table









The Bekant a step backward because that series doesn't offer any extensions and it's impossible to piece together a mega desk with multiple L corners and extensions.

I love these desks though, you get to fine tune it to the EXACT height you want.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> That's an Ikea Gallant (corner version) rounded end extensions. The Gallant name has been discontinued though and been replaced with the Bekant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was so upset when I found out it was discontinued. I wanted to add a square extension between the left rounded end and main L table. Those extensions can't be found anywhere anymore! I ended up moving my desktop off the desk onto a Galant file drawer that's the same height and make as the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bekant a step backward because that series doesn't offer any extensions and it's impossible to piece together a mega desk with multiple L corners and extensions.
> 
> I love these desks though, you get to fine tune it to the EXACT height you want.
Click to expand...

That really sucks. I know we're off topic already, but would you mind telling me how much that desk setup costs?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Just put in an order for the ROG SWIFT PG278Q. Super excited about it and can't wait to test it out.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I think it's was in the 250 ish for the L and legs and then another 100 or 150 more for the two extensions.


----------



## PhillyAnt

I love Ikea when it comes to this stuff. If you are creative you can come up with some great ideas, as you will see below.

My desks (I have 3 of them circling me) are dining tables from Ikea:
desk

The stands that my KRK monitors sit on are just a square piece that matched the desks and I added the stainless steel legs from ikea. The legs have little rubber rings on the bottom of them to help with vibration and to keep the stands from sliding around:
legs

The stand that I have my computer case sitting on is actually a shoe rack that I saw in Ikea while I was trying to come up with ideas. I looked at the way it was displayed and figured that I could build it my own way. I left out a few of the bars for the upper shoe rack and it was perfect! I wanted my PC to be raised up off of the desk so that I could have more room for ventilation for the bottom fan that was sucking air in. I also wanted room for storage under it.
shoe rack computer stand

The stand that is holding my Philips Fidelio X1 headphones (I highly recommend these headphones for gaming) is actually a banana stand lol. It was the perfect match for my desktop. I cut out some foam in a shape that would hold the headphones securely and attached it to the top of the stand. It's all about being creative! I have 2 of these. One for my gaming headphones and one for my studio headphones (I'm a voiceover artist and music remixer).
banana stand

I have my monitors on stands that I got from Staples. These are great because it raises my monitors to the perfect height for me and it also leaves space to tuck away my keyboard under it.
monitor stand

Sorry for taking this post off topic a bit. I just saw some discussion on Ikea and desks and I had to throw in what I came up with. I hope it helps someone who might be looking for answers.


----------



## Tennobanzai

PhillyAnt - How does that ROG Swift compare to that LG IPS panel?


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> PhillyAnt - How does that ROG Swift compare to that LG IPS panel?


Well they are 2 completely different monitors. I really don't know how to break them down. The display on my 2013 iMac is crisp, bright and accurate. It does exactly what it is supposed to do. When I edit pictures or use photoshop to create things, it lets me see exactly what I need to see. It is using a GTX 780M with 4GB to drive it.

I would never use the Swift to do the things that I do on the iMac. The matte screen with the fast display is perfect for gaming. Gaming on it is super smooth. I am using a MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card to drive it. I get a lot less eye strain on my Swift. I never feel too fatigued after a several hour gaming session. I can go longer with the Swift. The iMac made my eyes hurt. I actually just spent $60 at Best Buy on Gunnar Intercept eyewear to see if it would help with my eye fatigue when using the iMac. Not sure how I feel about them yet.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> Well they are 2 completely different monitors. I really don't know how to break them down. The display on my 2013 iMac is crisp, bright and accurate. It does exactly what it is supposed to do. When I edit pictures or use photoshop to create things, it lets me see exactly what I need to see. It is using a GTX 780M with 4GB to drive it.
> 
> I would never use the Swift to do the things that I do on the iMac. The matte screen with the fast display is perfect for gaming. Gaming on it is super smooth. I am using a MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card to drive it. I get a lot less eye strain on my Swift. I never feel too fatigued after a several hour gaming session. I can go longer with the Swift. The iMac made my eyes hurt. I actually just spent $60 at Best Buy on Gunnar Intercept eyewear to see if it would help with my eye fatigue when using the iMac. Not sure how I feel about them yet.


Best thing to do for eye fatigue is to turn down the brightness. I had bad issues with eye strain until I turned it down to near its lowest setting. Always have a light on in the room too, never use the monitor in a dark room. You are asking for eye strain if you do that.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> PhillyAnt - How does that ROG Swift compare to that LG IPS panel?
> 
> 
> 
> Well they are 2 completely different monitors. I really don't know how to break them down. The display on my 2013 iMac is crisp, bright and accurate. It does exactly what it is supposed to do. When I edit pictures or use photoshop to create things, it lets me see exactly what I need to see. It is using a GTX 780M with 4GB to drive it.
> 
> I would never use the Swift to do the things that I do on the iMac. The matte screen with the fast display is perfect for gaming. Gaming on it is super smooth. I am using a MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card to drive it. I get a lot less eye strain on my Swift. I never feel too fatigued after a several hour gaming session. I can go longer with the Swift. The iMac made my eyes hurt. I actually just spent $60 at Best Buy on Gunnar Intercept eyewear to see if it would help with my eye fatigue when using the iMac. Not sure how I feel about them yet.
Click to expand...

Yeah your eyestrain with the LG IPS panel is due to the brightness being on too high. Turn it down and you'll find that it's much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Xerin7

Where did you find it for sale?


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Best thing to do for eye fatigue is to turn down the brightness. I had bad issues with eye strain until I turned it down to near its lowest setting. Always have a light on in the room too, never use the monitor in a dark room. You are asking for eye strain if you do that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yeah your eyestrain with the LG IPS panel is due to the brightness being on too high. Turn it down and you'll find that it's much easier on the eyes.


Yeah, will do that. Thanks!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> Well they are 2 completely different monitors. I really don't know how to break them down. The display on my 2013 iMac is crisp, bright and accurate. It does exactly what it is supposed to do. When I edit pictures or use photoshop to create things, it lets me see exactly what I need to see. It is using a GTX 780M with 4GB to drive it.
> 
> I would never use the Swift to do the things that I do on the iMac. The matte screen with the fast display is perfect for gaming. Gaming on it is super smooth. I am using a MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card to drive it. I get a lot less eye strain on my Swift. I never feel too fatigued after a several hour gaming session. I can go longer with the Swift. The iMac made my eyes hurt. I actually just spent $60 at Best Buy on Gunnar Intercept eyewear to see if it would help with my eye fatigue when using the iMac. Not sure how I feel about them yet.


Thanks for the comparison. I've been gaming on my Apple monitor that is the same LG panel as you. I'm guessing the Swift should be much better for gaming but I was worried about giving up on visual/graphics


----------



## Threx

So here in Thailand they finally got the Swift to stores for the first time today after so many delays (contacting Asus/retailers about it has been almost impossible, too).

Gonna go pick one up tomorrow. So excited.









$990 (after vat) though.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> Well they are 2 completely different monitors. I really don't know how to break them down. The display on my 2013 iMac is crisp, bright and accurate. It does exactly what it is supposed to do. When I edit pictures or use photoshop to create things, it lets me see exactly what I need to see. It is using a GTX 780M with 4GB to drive it.
> 
> I would never use the Swift to do the things that I do on the iMac. The matte screen with the fast display is perfect for gaming. Gaming on it is super smooth. I am using a MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G card to drive it. I get a lot less eye strain on my Swift. I never feel too fatigued after a several hour gaming session. I can go longer with the Swift. The iMac made my eyes hurt. I actually just spent $60 at Best Buy on Gunnar Intercept eyewear to see if it would help with my eye fatigue when using the iMac. Not sure how I feel about them yet.


What I have done for eye fatigue since I like to sit in a cave and game is put up a LED strip behind my monitor for some ambient lighting. I got one of the RGB kits off amazon with the remote to change brightness and color. It makes a big difference for me.


----------



## Descadent

alright asus it's almost mid october... time to get your stuff together and get these stock issues fixed


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> T Legs Galant crew stand up,


Are there OCN desk clubs?


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> 1. What exactly do I need to get in order to play 3D? Also, do many games work with 3D and do they work well with it? What about movies? Anyone tried the 3D here on the Swift? Basically looking for any info on 3D on the Swift



You need a 3D Vision 2 Kit. They usually go for about $150 USD new.
Lots of games work with 3D, mostly newer ones. It depends on the 3DVision profile set-up with each game. Some range from fair to excellent in 3D.
For movies, you would need playback software that supports 3D. I have only used it for Blu-rays so far.
Yes, I have tried 3D on the Swift.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyAnt*
> 
> I have my monitors on stands that I got from Staples. These are great because it raises my monitors to the perfect height for me and it also leaves space to tuck away my keyboard under it.
> monitor stand


Is there a reason you went with monitor stands instead of monitor arms? Like you, I want to get my monitors off the desktop but I don't want a stand there either. I'm thinking of clamping an arm to the back edge of the desk for the monitors.


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> alright asus it's almost mid october... time to get your stuff together and get these stock issues fixed


Now in stock at Best Buy (online only)!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&ref=199&loc=AKGBlS8SPlM&acampID=1&siteID=AKGBlS8SPlM-uua4Z6SVwjEfsrqxbE06_w


----------



## D749

Just snagged one from Best Buy for $389.69 shipped thanks to gift cards - bonus benefit for upgrading all of the kitchen appliances for the wife. Go www.nowinstock.net! Hopefully they don't cancel my order like MicroCenter did.


----------



## twelvie

My replacement showed up from the last one with 1 dead pixel, this one has 3 and came with a big scratch on the base.

Back it goes!

If I run my finger over where one of the dead pixels is on a black screen, it should show a silky white trail following my finger, however this part of the monitor has a large cluster of dark lines?

Not the happiest about it but I'm starting to just expect it from these monitors unfortunately, fingers crossed I'll eventually get a good one.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twelvie*
> 
> My replacement showed up from the last one with 1 dead pixel, this one has 3 and came with a big scratch on the base.
> 
> Back it goes!
> 
> If I run my finger over where one of the dead pixels is on a black screen, it should show a silky white trail following my finger, however this part of the monitor has a large cluster of dark lines?
> 
> Not the happiest about it but I'm starting to just expect it from these monitors unfortunately, fingers crossed I'll eventually get a good one.


Are you going through Asus for support or the place you purchased the display from?


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Are you going through Asus for support or the place you purchased the display from?


Going through the place I purchased it.


----------



## Descadent

best buy sold out now. bah


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> best buy sold out now. bah


Yeah, I didn't get the alert until it was too late.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> read the op and search in the thread.your answers are already here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Look in the 2nd post in this thread to see what folks are using for brightness etc. Not sure how else to explain it. Start here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/0_100


If I wanted to sort through 150 pages of posts with a good chance of not finding the info I'm looking for I wouldn't bother posting my questions here. I asked for anyone willing to share their calibration method or thoughts. If you don't want to share your experience with it that's fine just don't post telling me about how it's been discussed already. What I really wanted to know is if it was possible to do a more advanced calibration of the Swift or if changing the brightness, contrast and color is all there is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> 
> You need a 3D Vision 2 Kit. They usually go for about $150 USD new.
> Lots of games work with 3D, mostly newer ones. It depends on the 3DVision profile set-up with each game. Some range from fair to excellent in 3D.
> For movies, you would need playback software that supports 3D. I have only used it for Blu-rays so far.
> Yes, I have tried 3D on the Swift.


Thanks Gigachip for taking the time to answer me.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> If I wanted to sort through 150 pages of posts with a good chance of not finding the info I'm looking for I wouldn't bother posting my questions here. I asked for anyone willing to share their calibration method or thoughts. If you don't want to share your experience with it that's fine just don't post telling me about how it's been discussed already. What I really wanted to know is if it was possible to do a more advanced calibration of the Swift or if changing the brightness, contrast and color is all there is.
> 
> Thanks Gigachip for taking the time to answer me.


I ordered the 3d vision kit from B&H for $137 shipped. Its the best price I could find for a new set


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I ordered the 3d vision kit from B&H for $137 shipped. Its the best price I could find for a new set


Hey thanks for reply man. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> If I wanted to sort through 150 pages of posts with a good chance of not finding the info I'm looking for I wouldn't bother posting my questions here. I asked for anyone willing to share their calibration method or thoughts. If you don't want to share your experience with it that's fine just don't post telling me about how it's been discussed already. What I really wanted to know is if it was possible to do a more advanced calibration of the Swift or if changing the brightness, contrast and color is all there is.
> 
> .


yeah well it is on the first page of the thread so.. sometimes just gotta help yourself too.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Hey thanks for reply man. How do you like it so far?


I dunno, I get the kit friday. I used to have the vision kit 2 when I had my VG248QEs in surround and I loved it, so I am pretty excited for the enhanced resolution of the swift









I am one of those who LOVES 3D....LOVE IT! I plan on doing three swifts in landscape surround 3D for GTAV


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah well it is on the first page of the thread so.. sometimes just gotta help yourself too.


Nothing on the first page helped me or answered any of my questions in the slightest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I dunno, I get the kit friday. I used to have the vision kit 2 when I had my VG248QEs in surround and I loved it, so I am pretty excited for the enhanced resolution of the swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those who LOVES 3D....LOVE IT! I plan on doing three swifts in landscape surround 3D for GTAV


Yea I think I'm going to order the kit as well. I remember reading that it only works with 1080p, I hope that's not true.

Let me know how it goes for ya and a surround swift setup looks insane lol enjoy


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Hey thanks for reply man. How do you like it so far?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I get the kit friday. I used to have the vision kit 2 when I had my VG248QEs in surround and I loved it, so I am pretty excited for the enhanced resolution of the swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those who LOVES 3D....LOVE IT! I plan on doing three swifts in landscape surround 3D for GTAV
Click to expand...

There's only a handful of games that support 3d vision right? Does the ROG swift support 3d with G-Sync enabled? at like 72 frames per eye?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Nothing on the first page helped me or answered any of my questions in the slightest.
> y


i guess you missed the 2nd post then? http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club#post_22759754
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> There's only a handful of games that support 3d vision right? Does the ROG swift support 3d with G-Sync enabled? at like 72 frames per eye?


tons of games are supported, some suck, some are GOOD, some need community fixes, and no gsync i don't think as 3d requires monitor to run at 120hz but not sure if gsync would be on


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i guess you missed the 2nd post then? http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club#post_22759754
> tons of games are supported, some suck, some are GOOD, some need community fixes, and no gsync i don't think as 3d requires monitor to run at 120hz but not sure if gsync would be on


Yes I was referring to the 2nd post on the page. He lists his brightness/contrast/colortemp but that wasn't really what I was looking for. I wanted to know if anyone has done any calibration beyond that or if it was even possible to do so.

When you enable stereoscopic 3D in control panel it tells you that Gsync will be disabled, they do not work together. Using 3D enables "lightboost" or ULMB on the Swift which is probably why they don't work together.


----------



## Descadent

well there is even a color profile so yes there is some additional calibration past changing some numbers


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Nothing on the first page helped me or answered any of my questions in the slightest.
> Yea I think I'm going to order the kit as well. I remember reading that it only works with 1080p, I hope that's not true.
> 
> Let me know how it goes for ya and a surround swift setup looks insane lol enjoy


The swift has already been confirmed to do Full 1440p 3D.


----------



## PhillyAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Is there a reason you went with monitor stands instead of monitor arms? Like you, I want to get my monitors off the desktop but I don't want a stand there either. I'm thinking of clamping an arm to the back edge of the desk for the monitors.


Yeah, a few reasons.

1. I was looking for a fast easy fix for what I wanted accomplished.

2. I didn't want to go through the hassle of removing the bases from my monitors.

3. I didn't feel good about having an arm as the main support for my monitors. I have never had luck with things that are supposed to stay where you set them. My voiceover mic setup is one example. It will go too low or too high... never where I want it to be unless I manipulate it with wire or tape. To find a stand that will hold my monitor securely in place would probably cost way too much money. I am really impressed with how the stock stand on the Swift keeps it in place and moves so smoothly.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> The swift has already been confirmed to do Full 1440p 3D.


Win


----------



## PCM2

I plan to include some impressions on 3D Vision 2 in my review as well.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Yes I was referring to the 2nd post on the page. He lists his brightness/contrast/colortemp but that wasn't really what I was looking for. I wanted to know if anyone has done any calibration beyond that or if it was even possible to do so.
> 
> When you enable stereoscopic 3D in control panel it tells you that Gsync will be disabled, they do not work together. Using 3D enables "lightboost" or ULMB on the Swift which is probably why they don't work together.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well there is even a color profile so yes there is some additional calibration past changing some numbers


@IWANTMONITORNOW he is right, I did include a downloadble profile for those looking to have a calibrated profile, with the calibrated specs the profile will provide. I am not sure what further calibrations you may be looking for beyond, getting some software and making your own calibrations not already available.

EDIT: If you find something not already available, please let me know! I am always reading the thread to keep Post #2 updated with the latest and greatest suggestions!

*Everyone please fill out the application in OP! We all would love to see how well your monitor experience has been this far! Welcome to the club!*


----------



## Syceo

Hi guys , is anyone else having this particular issue....

Im running an 980 SLI setup . Im using the Asus Swift as the primary monitor and i have a AOC 1080p as my secondary. The problem im having is ... when the second monitor is active it limits the Swift and all games and benchmarks to 60FPS. No matter if i disable vsync or gsync. As soon as i disconnect the secondary monitor the swift operates as it should. So basically I cannot use the swift and have a 1080p as a secondary monitor. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> @IWANTMONITORNOW he is right, I did include a downloadble profile for those looking to have a calibrated profile, with the calibrated specs the profile will provide. I am not sure what further calibrations you may be looking for beyond, getting some software and making your own calibrations not already available.
> 
> EDIT: If you find something not already available, please let me know! I am always reading the thread to keep Post #2 updated with the latest and greatest suggestions!
> 
> *Everyone please fill out the application in OP! We all would love to see how well your monitor experience has been this far! Welcome to the club!*[/quote
> 
> I downloaded that profile and unzipped it. I tried hitting "install profile" which did nothing and tried opening it with MS color control but it doesn't open. Not sure what to do with it but yes that's more along the lines of what I was looking for. I wanted to know if there was anything besides "changing numbers". I don't know anything about calibrating monitors
> 
> Figured I'd post a picture of my setup...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hi guys , is anyone else having this particular issue....
> 
> Im running an 980 SLI setup . Im using the Asus Swift as the primary monitor and i have a AOC 1080p as my secondary. The problem im having is ... when the second monitor is active it limits the Swift and all games and benchmarks to 60FPS. No matter if i disable vsync or gsync. As soon as i disconnect the secondary monitor the swift operates as it should. So basically I cannot use the swift and have a 1080p as a secondary monitor. Anyone else having this issue?


Have you tried pressing the framerate switch button on the bottom right corner of the Swift? I have my Swift (for a few more days at least...







) along with a 1080p and don't have any trouble running them at different framerates. 60, 120, and 144 all work fine, including G-Sync mode.

What connection are you using for the secondary? Mine is running over the HDMI.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> @IWANTMONITORNOW he is right, I did include a downloadble profile for those looking to have a calibrated profile, with the calibrated specs the profile will provide. I am not sure what further calibrations you may be looking for beyond, getting some software and making your own calibrations not already available.
> 
> I downloaded that profile and unzipped it. I tried hitting "install profile" which did nothing and tried opening it with MS color control but it doesn't open. Not sure what to do with it but yes that's more along the lines of what I was looking for. I wanted to know if there was anything besides "changing numbers". I don't know anything about calibrating monitors
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Post I made some pages ago with instructions on how to install the profile, also included on steps on how to create your own basic profile. You think this information should be available in Post #2 as well? More then happy to add it, I've seen it questioned a couple times already now. I also have the same desk as you, and legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Ok I downloaded the driver listed online and it is nothing more then a default display profile. Useless at this point, so plug in the monitor and let it install itself.
> 
> Now for the profile, how to install it. Because I use windows 7 ultimate 64bit that's all I can speak for..
> 
> Start
> Search Color Management
> Open Color Management
> Check the Use my settings box under Devices Tab
> Click Add
> Any downloaded Display Profile will be available in this window
> Select your profile of choice, click ok
> Now back in the Devices Tab window, select your profile, then select Set as Default Profile.
> Click Ok
> 
> Wall-La Installed.
> 
> Also if you want to create your own profile:
> Instead of under Devices tab go to Advanced
> Select Calibrate Display and follow the setup to create your own display profile.
> This new profile will also be selectable under devices tab once created.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Im running an 980 SLI setup . Im using the Asus Swift as the primary monitor and i have a AOC 1080p as my secondary. The problem im having is ... when the second monitor is active it limits the Swift and all games and benchmarks to 60FPS. No matter if i disable vsync or gsync. As soon as i disconnect the secondary monitor the swift operates as it should. So basically I cannot use the swift and have a 1080p as a secondary monitor. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Have you tried pressing the framerate switch button on the bottom right corner of the Swift? I have my Swift (for a few more days at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) along with a 1080p and don't have any trouble running them at different framerates. 60, 120, and 144 all work fine, including G-Sync mode.
> 
> What connection are you using for the secondary? Mine is running over the HDMI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That button is not a framerate button, it is simply a refresh rate! Framerate is going to come from your hardware. I also have a secondary monitor setup via HDMI and have no problems. I would use a DDU Display driver unistaller, and wipe all display drivers installed. Do a clean install of your gpu driver and you should see no further framerate hindering effects!
> 
> sorry for this wall of a post! trying not to
Click to expand...


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Have you tried pressing the framerate switch button on the bottom right corner of the Swift? I have my Swift (for a few more days at least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) along with a 1080p and don't have any trouble running them at different framerates. 60, 120, and 144 all work fine, including G-Sync mode.
> 
> What connection are you using for the secondary? Mine is running over the HDMI.


Yup same here, second monitor is running over HDMI


----------



## Mand12

The button on the side is a _maximum_ framerate button, which is what I meant. I run G-Sync on it, so maximum is the only really useful number.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Yup same here, second monitor is running over HDMI


Lol ooops, the turbo was on 60HZ, thanks for that


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> That button is not a framerate button, it is simply a refresh rate! Framerate is going to come from your hardware. I also have a secondary monitor setup via HDMI and have no problems. I would use a DDU Display driver unistaller, and wipe all display drivers installed. Do a clean install of your gpu driver and you should see no further framerate hindering effects!
> 
> sorry for this wall of a post! trying not to


Thanks I followed your instruions and installed it. I didn't see any change right away though not sure if I was supposed to or not, maybe I will ina game or something.
I was wondering what you meant by this is the only profile you've found for the Swift? Is it the only one that seems to work well for most or someone who really knows what they are doing made it or what lol?
Sorry I'm a real noob when it comes to this. I know a friend of mine does calibrate his monitors or TV I can't remember which maybe both. I can ask him to come over and check it out also.

I have another question







Did you change much in the Nvidia control panel? I know you can change colors and gamma and all kinda stuff there. Also the graphics settings? Mine is all default right now so wondering if changing anything in there would improve my experience or just leave it on default.

Last question lol this one for I88bastar. Would you say many of the newer games and games that will be released soon will work with 3D kit?


----------



## wholeeo

Just noticed a blob of what appears to be blacklight bleed on my monitor during dark scenes. I have to admit, I'm not the pickiest of people when it comes to monitors, but that blob of bleed hit me hard during a dark scene in Half Life Opposing Forces...lol

I purchased this thing on Sept. 08, hopefully Microcenter works with me on the return. What has been seen can't be undone.


----------



## Malinkadink

So anyone wanna play a guessing game as to when we'll see supply match/exceed demand making these easier to obtain? I reckon Asus is either working on QA issues with this monitor because of all the reported "issues" or they're just getting poor yields and scrapping a lot of screens so any good ones that come off the line are slow to accumulate


----------



## Wolfsbora

To be honest, I was quite excited for this monitor but now that it has been an ongoing tease I would like to see additional G-Sync monitors. The best thing to come out of this is that competitors will be able to learn from ASUS' mistakes.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just noticed a blob of what appears to be blacklight bleed on my monitor during dark scenes. I have to admit, I'm not the pickiest of people when it comes to monitors, but that blob of bleed hit me hard during a dark scene in Half Life Opposing Forces...lol
> 
> I purchased this thing on Sept. 08, hopefully Microcenter works with me on the return. What has been seen can't be undone.


Yeh I also noticed it after about 3-4weeks inn. Just see able in a dark background. I got a new Monitor, but this one had the same problem+some extra backlight bleed at the bottom left.

It would not shock me if all Swift Monitors have this problem.


----------



## brandon6199

They really haven't sorted out inventory issues yet? We're almost in November. What gives?

If only this monitor wasn't the only 1440p 144hz solution out right now....


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> They really haven't sorted out inventory issues yet? We're almost in November. What gives?
> 
> If only this monitor wasn't the only 1440p 144hz solution out right now....


Yep, where the hell are the 27" 1440p 144hz non-gsync monitors....they'd be a good $200-300 cheaper.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

I'm interested on buying this Asus G-Sync monitor, does anybody knows if the monitor comes with a Display Port cable. or I have to buy one myself. thanks


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> I'm interested on buying this Asus G-Sync monitor, does anybody knows if the monitor comes with a Display Port cable. or I have to buy one myself. thanks


...sorry but http://lmgtfy.com/?q=does+the+pg278q+come+with+a+displayport+cable%3F

Honestly, google is your friend.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> ...sorry but http://lmgtfy.com/?q=does+the+pg278q+come+with+a+displayport+cable%3F
> 
> Honestly, google is your friend.


yeah, I forgot about that







.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*
> 
> I'm interested on buying this Asus G-Sync monitor, does anybody knows if the monitor comes with a Display Port cable. or I have to buy one myself. thanks


yes you will get one.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> To be honest, I was quite excited for this monitor but now that it has been an ongoing tease I would like to see additional G-Sync monitors. The best thing to come out of this is that competitors will be able to learn from ASUS' mistakes.


they're coming just not at 1440p


----------



## Berserknitro

Best but has them in stock..go...lol

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&ref=199&loc=AKGBlS8SPlM&acampID=1&siteID=AKGBlS8SPlM-d13VBPG9JQ2Y8YEEmkcTYA

Do not for get your promo code.


----------



## Descadent

can't add to cart and what promo code?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can't add to cart and what promo code?


Hmm..that is odd. I can still add to cart..I used the movers coupon for 10%..


----------



## Descadent

where and what is this movers coupon? and still can't add


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> where and what is this movers coupon? and still can't add


You have to go to your post office and ask for a change of address packet..Inside there is a 10% best buy coupon..


----------



## Descadent

i see they're on ebay too but i still can't add to cart. bah


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i see they're on ebay too but i still can't add to cart. bah


They are sold out..Even though it shows add to cart..That's what happens when they sell out. Your best friend is now in stock..Make an account and add monitor..but still have to be quick at the draw..


----------



## Descadent

i got now in stock running since they added the swift weeks ago, trust me lol. i need two more. also got page monitor going too


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Yeh I also noticed it after about 3-4weeks inn. Just see able in a dark background. I got a new Monitor, but this one had the same problem+some extra backlight bleed at the bottom left.
> 
> It would not shock me if all Swift Monitors have this problem.


Yeah, other than that my monitor is great. Now I'm not sure if I want to go through the hassle of returning it and ending up with something worse. It's really only noticeable during completely black scenes that last too long.


----------



## Threx

Finally got mine yesterday.









"The ROG Swift critically hits you for $980 points of damage."











I've run into a few issues:

1. Like a few others here, I can't get the Swift to run at 144Hz. My secondary monitor has a refresh rate of 60Hz. I can set the Swift to 120Hz or below in the Nvidia Control Panel, but there is no 144Hz option.

2. Even when I set it to 120Hz, the ufo test site doesn't show me a 120 fps ufo, it only shows 60 fps and below.

3. When I press my turbo button on the monitor, it won't switch between the various refresh rates. It only gives me 120Hz option.

Any ideas?

Edit: The Gsync pendulum demo also only gives me max of 60 fps option. There is no 120 fps option, is this normal?


----------



## ozzy1925

i received my swift today.by looking at this picture can you say are these dead pixels?


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Finally got mine yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The ROG Swift critically hits you for $980 points of damage."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've run into a few issues:
> 
> 1. Like a few others here, I can't get the Swift to run at 144Hz. My secondary monitor has a refresh rate of 60Hz. I can set the Swift to 120Hz or below in the Nvidia Control Panel, but there is no 144Hz option.
> 
> 2. Even when I set it to 120Hz, the ufo test site doesn't show me a 120 fps ufo, it only shows 60 fps and below.
> 
> 3. When I press my turbo button on the monitor, it won't switch between the various refresh rates. It only gives me 120Hz option.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: The Gsync pendulum demo also only gives me max of 60 fps option. There is no 120 fps option, is this normal?


Had the exact same issues yesterday , was driving me insane...

The fix:

1. go to Nvidia control panel> manage 3D settings > scroll down to " preffered refresh rate" > change this to "highest available" > save settings
2. click the hz button on the Swift (the one above the power) and change the monitor refresh rate to 144HZ (that worked in my case)
3. Sit back and enjoy what you payed for


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Had the exact same issues yesterday , was driving me insane...
> 
> The fix:
> 
> 1. go to Nvidia control panel> manage 3D settings > scroll down to " preffered refresh rate" > change this to "highest available" > save settings
> 2. click the hz button on the Swift (the one above the power) and change the monitor refresh rate to 144HZ (that worked in my case)
> 3. Sit back and enjoy what you payed for


Thank you for the suggestion.

I switched the preferred refresh rate to highest available like you said, but the "turbo button" still gives me only one option, which is 120Hz. It refuses to change to anything else.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Hey Fishballs I forgot I wanted to say about the desk. You have the same one like me with the tinted glass top? I really needed a desk and could not find anything remotely like what I wanted on the web. All I wanted was a big slab of wood (or glass) and some sturdy legs but all the desks I saw had all these bells and whistles, did not look comfortable at all and were priced ridiculously for what they offered. After recommendations from a few peeps on here and on tomshardware I found the desk I wanted in the Galant, only problem was it was discontinued for over a year and pretty much not available. Only place I could find them was Craigslist and I was about to get one like this but with the clear glass top from a small start up office for $150 but I couldn't get a ride to pick it up. Good thing I didn't get that clear glass one because after stalking Craigslist for a few more days I found this tinted-glass one for $100. Had a friend of mine help me out and bought it from a guy in Manhattan lol. It's a great desk and I just put my old 24 inch dell monitor on here as well so that I can use the desktop when I'm in games that don't allow me to minimize.

Ikea finally released the new Galant type desks called "Bekant" in the U.S.
I don't see any glass-tops yet but the wood looks very nice and so do the T-legs.
They even have electric height adjustment sit-stand versions but those are over double the price.

Here's a link if anyone is in the market for a new desk...

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=Bekant


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> I switched the preferred refresh rate to highest available like you said, but the "turbo button" still gives me only one option, which is 120Hz. It refuses to change to anything else.


Did you change the screen resolution under the display settings in the control panel?? Nvidia control panel> change resolution> refreshrate 144hz

try that


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Did you change the screen resolution under the display settings in the control panel?? Nvidia control panel> change resolution> refreshrate 144hz
> 
> try that


It only gives me up to 120Hz option. =/



Also, the swift is called "Ancor Communi..." in the control panel. Is that normal?


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> It only gives me up to 120Hz option. =/
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the swift is called "Ancor Communi..." in the control panel. Is that normal?


Yes thats correct,

what i suggest you do is a clean install of the drivers . I would uninstall all the drivers buy using http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
then reinstall


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Yes thats correct,
> 
> what i suggest you do is a clean install of the drivers . I would uninstall all the drivers buy using http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> then reinstall


Aight, I'll try that. Dl'ing DDU and new driver now.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Just snagged one from Best Buy for $389.69 shipped thanks to gift cards - bonus benefit for upgrading all of the kitchen appliances for the wife. Go www.nowinstock.net! Hopefully they don't cancel my order like MicroCenter did.


Not bad - ordered on Wed., shipped on Thurs. and out for delivery today. I didn't even opt for next day.


----------



## Egzi

How do you guys think the Blue light from the Swift is? Kinda looks like purple blue, compared to "more correct blue" on my old monitor.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> How do you guys think the Blue light from the Swift is? Kinda looks like purple blue, compared to "more correct blue" on my old monitor.


huh? i mean it's blue if i got what you're saying right


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Yes thats correct,
> 
> what i suggest you do is a clean install of the drivers . I would uninstall all the drivers buy using http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> then reinstall


Ok, that worked and now I can select 144hz, but now there's an even bigger problem. My gsync seems to be broken.

Using the pendulum demo, I'm seeing stutters with gsync mode, very similar to vsync mode.

I've activated gsync in the control panel, and made sure "manage 3d settings" page also has gsync selected.

The led on the monitor also turns red when I trigger gsync.

But it feels like vsync....

Argh


----------



## Threx

So I had to roll back drivers one version, from 344.11 to 340.52, and my gsync is working again. But 144Hz is gone again, too.

I'm stumped.









Guess I'll just settle for 120Hz. I can't tell the difference between 120 and 144 while gaming anyway.

le sigh


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> So I had to roll back drivers one version, from 344.11 to 340.52, and my gsync is working again. But 144Hz is gone again, too.
> 
> I'm stumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just settle for 120Hz. I can't tell the difference between 120 and 144 while gaming anyway.
> 
> le sigh


You should be able to bring up the OSD while in a game and the monitor will show if its in gsync. Id use the latest drivers, mine has no issue doing 144hz in gsync. Some games do not support higher refreshes, so be sure to try a few. The original Crysis kept setting the refresh rate to 60hz.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Ok, that worked and now I can select 144hz, but now there's an even bigger problem. My gsync seems to be broken.
> 
> Using the pendulum demo, I'm seeing stutters with gsync mode, very similar to vsync mode.
> 
> I've activated gsync in the control panel, and made sure "manage 3d settings" page also has gsync selected.
> 
> The led on the monitor also turns red when I trigger gsync.
> 
> But it feels like vsync....
> 
> Argh


When using gsync make sure vsync is disabled in the game menu


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> You should be able to bring up the OSD while in a game and the monitor will show if its in gsync. Id use the latest drivers, mine has no issue doing 144hz in gsync. Some games do not support higher refreshes, so be sure to try a few. The original Crysis kept setting the refresh rate to 60hz.


I didn't even try a game just now. I was testing it in the pendulum demo. The latest drivers allowed me to select 144Hz, but Gsync was messed up (I did confirm it was on).

Rolling back drivers made Gsync work again, but 144Hz is option is gone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> When using gsync make sure vsync is disabled in the game menu


As mentioned above, I didn't try a game just now. I just jumped into the pendulum demo. All my settings were the same when I was using my original drivers, the latest drivers, and the current one I had to roll back to.

At first when I installed the latest drivers and managed to get 144Hz but Gsync got messed up, I was scared the Gsync module itself might be broken. But after I rolled back and Gsync is working again I breathed a big sigh of relief. I don't know why I'm not able to get 144Hz -and- Gsync to work properly on the same driver version. It could be a glitch. I'll just wait for Nvidia to release a new driver and I'll try that. Right now I'm stuck with 120Hz but at least Gsync works.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just noticed a blob of what appears to be blacklight bleed on my monitor during dark scenes. I have to admit, I'm not the pickiest of people when it comes to monitors, but that blob of bleed hit me hard during a dark scene in Half Life Opposing Forces...lol
> 
> I purchased this thing on Sept. 08, hopefully Microcenter works with me on the return. What has been seen can't be undone.


So Micro Center is extending my return period a few days. If I return it I'm sure they won't have a replacement for me. It's going to be hard to go back to IPS 60 FPS screen tear gaming after using gsync









Does anyone else notice the issue I quoted?


----------



## Descadent

no obscene back light bleed for me


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So Micro Center is extending my return period a few days. If I return it I'm sure they won't have a replacement for me. It's going to be hard to go back to IPS 60 FPS screen tear gaming after using gsync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else notice the issue I quoted?


Return it if u must, but like I said, there is a chance u get something ever worse or the same. But you could hit the jackpot though.

For myself I think I will just keep it, since Im getting used to it and I just notice it for a few sec now and then. So aint a big deal, but still should not be resent in a Monitor, especially for this price.


----------



## JnLoader

I also have some backlight bleed and clouding, as I myself and others have said, there will allways be some and that is of course bad.
But it's just the technology, we cant get away from it!

Just enjoy your wonderful Swift and game on man


----------



## D749

Newegg just listed them as in stock. Go get them!


----------



## Gig11gs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Newegg just listed them as in stock. Go get them!


F**** Newegg and there US only Credit card policy







I been seeing them pop on bestbuy and newegg for the past 2 weeks, Common Amazon please!


----------



## sourplumps

Was just ghost stock. Ordered the second they showed up and it did not go through, they show OOS. This monitor is a joke on the supply chain.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> I also have some backlight bleed and clouding, as I myself and others have said, there will allways be some and that is of course bad.
> But it's just the technology, we cant get away from it!
> 
> Just enjoy your wonderful Swift and game on man


Yeh, I think its just a mental thing, gotta look more at the positives then the negatives. Then the issue with the cloud will just disappear over time, one gets used to it.

Guess its just so frequent since its new tech. Kinda sucks, but thats what we get for wanting to be the first dudes to get our hands on some real gsync. Gotta pay more and live with a few defects xD


----------



## Descadent

Oct 10 - 4:36 PM EST Newegg : 27" - RoG Swift (PG278Q) Out of Stock

bah


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Hey Fishballs I forgot I wanted to say about the desk. You have the same one like me with the tinted glass top? I really needed a desk and could not find anything remotely like what I wanted on the web. All I wanted was a big slab of wood (or glass) and some sturdy legs but all the desks I saw had all these bells and whistles, did not look comfortable at all and were priced ridiculously for what they offered. After recommendations from a few peeps on here and on tomshardware I found the desk I wanted in the Galant, only problem was it was discontinued for over a year and pretty much not available. Only place I could find them was Craigslist and I was about to get one like this but with the clear glass top from a small start up office for $150 but I couldn't get a ride to pick it up. Good thing I didn't get that clear glass one because after stalking Craigslist for a few more days I found this tinted-glass one for $100. Had a friend of mine help me out and bought it from a guy in Manhattan lol. It's a great desk and I just put my old 24 inch dell monitor on here as well so that I can use the desktop when I'm in games that don't allow me to minimize.
> 
> Ikea finally released the new Galant type desks called "Bekant" in the U.S.
> I don't see any glass-tops yet but the wood looks very nice and so do the T-legs.
> They even have electric height adjustment sit-stand versions but those are over double the price.
> 
> Here's a link if anyone is in the market for a new desk...
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=Bekant


I needed something simple and cheap, and spent a couple of evenings looking for one. This is what I went with:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Esta-Computer-Desk-Black/23750606

There's a mesh pattern where the keyboard area is and probably where I'm going to use my mouse. Luckily my MSI 970 came with a sizeable mousepad for that lol. This is the biggest I can go for two 27' monitors though at 47' length (I know they'll be off the edge quite a bit)







The Ikea's look really nice though. I should've looked more into the Bekants.


----------



## Belmire

My 980s seems to be locked at 910mhz on the desktop when setting the refresh rate to 144hz. 910mhz seems high for simply idling in windows. The cards run at about 130mhz when using 100hz. Can someone out there confirm that their 980(s) are also idling at 910mhz in the windows desktop at 144hz?


----------



## Topsu

I use ULMB all the time and now suddently I can notice the strobing when browsing web etc. like my brightness would go up for a split second and then go back to normal.

And if I turn ULMB off text seems pretty blurry or low quality, even in my 1080p monitor it looks better.

Has this happened to anyone?

I have already tried repluggin display port cable, resetting monitor settings and reinstalling drivers.


----------



## astrixx

I am loving this monitor!

I am using a pair of MSI R9 290x Gaming OC and I was having ghosting issues till I turned off OD and the ghosting disapeared in video's I recorded, I had it on extreme. I need more testing in game play.

I am not able to get 144hz as it flickrs though 120hz works great. AMD said I need a Certified Displyport 1.2 cable under 3 ft for 144hz. Anyone able to use the cable that came with the monitor on 144hz?

This monitor is amazing on Mantle, Full ultra 120hz 1440p and I'm sitting on 120fps! Love it, now I hope they fix the memory leak/slowdowns with Mantle, I rather not have to restart BF4 every few rounds ;(


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> My 980s seems to be locked at 910mhz on the desktop when setting the refresh rate to 144hz. 910mhz seems high for simply idling in windows. The cards run at about 130mhz when using 100hz. Can someone out there confirm that their 980(s) are also idling at 910mhz in the windows desktop at 144hz?


this comes back up every couple of days in this thread. it's because of the 144hz and 1440p. drop the hz with the turbo button and the card will drop


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> My 980s seems to be locked at 910mhz on the desktop when setting the refresh rate to 144hz. 910mhz seems high for simply idling in windows. The cards run at about 130mhz when using 100hz. Can someone out there confirm that their 980(s) are also idling at 910mhz in the windows desktop at 144hz?


This has been reported by a few people before. Running 144Hz is stress enough to put your GPU to work. =/ Dunno if it happens to everyone, though.


----------



## Belmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this comes back up every couple of days in this thread. it's because of the 144hz and 1440p. drop the hz with the turbo button and the card will drop


Right. But is this "normal"? Because if it is, power savings from Maxwell went right out the window just to be able to use 144hz. 910mhz is very very high to be simply idling. The cards reach 43-44 degrees while they sit there and do nothing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> This has been reported by a few people before. Running 144Hz is stress enough to put your GPU to work. =/ Dunno if it happens to everyone, though.


Ya I read through the thread but...I just wanted to know if this was "normal operation". If it is, I'll have to switch between 100 and 144hz every time I jump in and out of a game. Bummer really.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Right. But is this "normal"? Because if it is, power savings from Maxwell went right out the window just to be able to use 144hz. 910mhz is very very high to be simply idling. The cards reach 43-44 degrees while they sit there and do nothing...
> Ya I read through the thread but...I just wanted to know if this was "normal operation". If it is, I'll have to switch between 100 and 144hz every time I jump in and out of a game. Bummer really.


We've noted ways around this. You may have missed it. On phone at the moment so can't link you.


----------



## HiTechPixel

It's a limitation of the current Displayport 1.2 technology. Nothing you can do about it. So stop whining. And why 100Hz? Just use 120Hz on the desktop and switch to 144Hz when playing games.


----------



## Belmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> It's a limitation of the current Displayport 1.2 technology. Nothing you can do about it. So stop whining. And why 100Hz? Just use 120Hz on the desktop and switch to 144Hz when playing games.


100, 120..whatever.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> It's a limitation of the current Displayport 1.2 technology. Nothing you can do about it. So stop whining. And why 100Hz? Just use 120Hz on the desktop and switch to 144Hz when playing games.


That is what i do..But i do not whine.lol


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Right. But is this "normal"? Because if it is, power savings from Maxwell went right out the window just to be able to use 144hz. 910mhz is very very high to be simply idling. The cards reach 43-44 degrees while they sit there and do nothing...
> Ya I read through the thread but...I just wanted to know if this was "normal operation". If it is, I'll have to switch between 100 and 144hz every time I jump in and out of a game. Bummer really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> We've noted ways around this. You may have missed it. On phone at the moment so can't link you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For those troubled with the higher power state at idle thing when using the Rog @ 144hz and that have settled on 120hz for the desktop here's the setting you should change in NVCP.
> 
> 
> 
> This allows you to set the desktop to 120hz while games run at the max refresh rate of 144hz. With this set you don't have to use the Turbo button each time you play a game.
> 
> Another user mentioned it but didn't really explain it to well.


Here you go.


----------



## Belmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Here you go.


Thank you sir. I must have missed that.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this comes back up every couple of days in this thread. it's because of the 144hz and 1440p. drop the hz with the turbo button and the card will drop
> 
> 
> 
> Right. But is this "normal"? Because if it is, power savings from Maxwell went right out the window just to be able to use 144hz. 910mhz is very very high to be simply idling. The cards reach 43-44 degrees while they sit there and do nothing...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> This has been reported by a few people before. Running 144Hz is stress enough to put your GPU to work. =/ Dunno if it happens to everyone, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I read through the thread but...I just wanted to know if this was "normal operation". If it is, I'll have to switch between 100 and 144hz every time I jump in and out of a game. Bummer really.
Click to expand...

Heck, my system pulls close to 320w from the wall at idle with my 3 780's. I couldn't be bothered to drop it back down to 120hz and then go up to 144hz every time i play games.


----------



## Belmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Heck, my system pulls close to 320w from the wall at idle with my 3 780's. I couldn't be bothered to drop it back down to 120hz and then go up to 144hz every time i play games.


Out of curiosity, what clock speeds do the cards run at @144hz when idling? Just wanna see the difference between a 780 and a 980.


----------



## astrixx

Having second thoughts about his monitor, I'm used to 1080p at 135% resolution on a glossy screen, it looked a lot more detailed before lol.


----------



## astrixx

A good way to test OD setting is to stand just far enough away from the moving targets on the BF4 test range where you can see it travel the whole distance left to right (a few meters in front of it).
My Samsung SA950 at 135% looked amazing, don't know if I can get used to this.

To me the normal OD setting looks by far the best, off looks a little too soft and extreme looks like it were over sharpened in photoshop..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Heck, my system pulls close to 320w from the wall at idle with my 3 780's. I couldn't be bothered to drop it back down to 120hz and then go up to 144hz every time i play games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what clock speeds do the cards run at @144hz when idling? Just wanna see the difference between a 780 and a 980.
Click to expand...

It's like 900 ish.


----------



## D749

So "NVIDIA Control Panel" -> "Manage 3D settings" -> "Global Settings" -> "Preferred refresh rate" can be used to set the Swift to 144 Hz for games and the desktop. But is there a way to set the Swift to 120Hz after exiting a game where you were playing at 144Hz - without using the monitor buttons?

Thanks.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> So "NVIDIA Control Panel" -> "Manage 3D settings" -> "Global Settings" -> "Preferred refresh rate" can be used to set the Swift to 144 Hz for games and the desktop. But is there a way to set the Swift to 120Hz after exiting a game where you were playing at 144Hz - without using the monitor buttons?
> 
> Thanks.


I -think- you just set the Swift to 120Hz on your desktop, and as long as you have the "Preferred Refresh Rate" set to "Highest available" it will automatically switch to 144Hz when you game.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I -think- you just set the Swift to 120Hz on your desktop, and as long as you have the "Preferred Refresh Rate" set to "Highest available" it will automatically switch to 144Hz when you game.


Exactly.


----------



## reznorek

My Swift is set on 120 hz desktop and 144 in Games but no mater what i do, How i mess with Nvidia drivers my two GTX 780 still staya on high clocks. Sometimes when i disable SLI and enable again after fev sec cards are coming back to idle state but not always. No good...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I -think- you just set the Swift to 120Hz on your desktop, and as long as you have the "Preferred Refresh Rate" set to "Highest available" it will automatically switch to 144Hz when you game.


I confirm that, this is how it works for me







,


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> My Swift is set on 120 hz desktop and 144 in Games but no mater what i do, How i mess with Nvidia drivers my two GTX 780 still staya on high clocks. Sometimes when i disable SLI and enable again after fev sec cards are coming back to idle state but not always. No good...


If using Google Chrome having hardware acceleration turned on can do that. Try disabling it.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If using Google Chrome having hardware acceleration turned on can do that. Try disabling it.


No Chrome on my PC







Opera 12.17 and IE for Battlelog


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I -think- you just set the Swift to 120Hz on your desktop, and as long as you have the "Preferred Refresh Rate" set to "Highest available" it will automatically switch to 144Hz when you game.


Thanks. This seemed to do it:


----------



## wholeeo

Well I boxed up my monitor this morning so that I can return it for what will most likely be a refund since I doubt MC has any units to replace it with. Gamed a bit with my PB278Q and while the viewing angles and colors are noticeably better I just can't game on it anymore after using the Swift,









Gaming with Vsync on now is much worse than before experiencing Gsync. Screen tearing is also much more noticeable now as well. Now I'm hesitant about returning it, I may just put up with the weird clouding,







Perhaps I'll get use to it at some point where I don't notice it anymore.

I've attached pictures of the issue, apologies about the grainy trash camera in advance.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








For those of you that have went through ASUS's RMA, how is it? Do they require you send the monitor first or do they cross ship?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well I boxed up my monitor this morning so that I can return it for what will most likely be a refund since I doubt MC has any units to replace it with. Gamed a bit with my PB278Q and while the viewing angles and colors are noticeably better I just can't game on it anymore after using the Swift,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming with Vsync on now is much worse than before experiencing Gsync. Screen tearing is also much more noticeable now as well. Now I'm hesitant about returning it, I may just put up with the weird clouding,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll get use to it at some point where I don't notice it anymore.
> 
> I've attached pictures of the issue, apologies about the grainy trash camera in advance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that have went through ASUS's RMA, how is it? Do they require you send the monitor first or do they cross ship?


Can't say I blame you. A lot of money and you should be completely happy.

Curious, did that washy circular area effect blacks from being deep black? Did it bleed through when gaming, desktop usage or movie watching?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Can't say I blame you. A lot of money and you should be completely happy.
> 
> Curious, did that washy circular area effect blacks from being deep black? Did it bleed through when gaming, desktop usage or movie watching?


I initially noticed it during a completely black loading screen when gaming. I believe you can only see it if you know its there and if its on a complete black screen. Only can be seen on the desktop if I use a solid black wallpaper, I can't notice it in anything else however that may change now that I know its there.


----------



## Enz0wn

How do you get ULMB to stay on? Every time I try disabling G-Sync, it re-enables itself upon loading a game. I set the monitor to 120hz both through the monitor menu and through Nvidia Control Panel. I turn off G-Sync in the Control Panel too. I activate ULMB, but when I load up the game, the LED turns red again.


----------



## afokke

do the two nvidia stickers on the corner of the base peel off easily?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> do the two nvidia stickers on the corner of the base peel off easily?


Looks n feel like yes. Btw y u want to remove it. The design of the swift is close to being a industrial monitor with minimalist look n control other than red light at the stand. Only that two small sticker will make others realize this is " THE MONITOR".


----------



## astrixx

I don't know which I like better, I'm only able to use 120hz at this time. My previous monitor is a Samsung SA950 1080p 120hz with a glossy screen which I still have. I was running full Ultra and 135% resolution which was 1440p internal resolution. The Samsung is tack sharp at that resolution on the glossy screen.

I get constant 120fps on my Swift monitor on Full Ultra running Mantle and 120hz but as soon as I touch the resolution scale it starts lo tag when I look around.

I am currently trying a Custom setting, everything ultra except with no MSA and low Anti-aliasing processing and 140% resolution. This setting is starting to look like my old monitor.

Here is a screenshot of my Samsung SA950 in DX11, I always play on Mantle but I was recording video that day.

I really wish this monitor had a glossy screen, you can't beat the details on them.


----------



## astrixx

Finally seeing what this monitor can do! Found great settings in BF4 if you have 2x 290x's and a 4770K the minimum and running Mantle.

These are the settings, on the monitor OD: Off and in BF4 1440P 120hz Ultra with no MSA and low Antialisasing processing and 140% resolution scale running Mantle which gave an internal resolution of 3584x2016 at 120fps and 120hz







and smooth as







I might keep this monitor after all lol.
I was running at 1100Mhz and 1275MHz though 1040 might


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Finally seeing what this monitor can do! Found great settings in BF4 if you have 2x 290x's and a 4770K the minimum and running Mantle.
> 
> These are the settings, on the monitor OD: Off and in BF4 1440P 120hz Ultra with no MSA and low Antialisasing processing and 135% resolution scale running Mantle which gave an internal resolution of about 3800x2000 at 120fps and 120hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and smooth as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might keep this monitor after all lol.
> I was running at 1100Mhz and 1275MHz though 1040 might


how you manage 120hz ?My monıitor doesnt pass 85hz with amd 290


----------



## astrixx

I'm using 14.9.1. 144hz flickers. AMD told me to get a DP 1.2 certified cable under 3ft for 144hz. I also using Asus driver.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL.zip

http://www.asus.com/au/support/Download/13/14/0/4/t0Xm6iD2xvngT8tR/36/


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> I'm using 14.9.1. 144hz flickers. AMD told me to get a DP 1.2 certified cable under 3ft for 144hz. I also using Asus driver.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL.zip
> 
> http://www.asus.com/au/support/Download/13/14/0/4/t0Xm6iD2xvngT8tR/36/


i tried the original cable that comes with the device .Could it be because i use win 7 x64?


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i tried the original cable that comes with the device .Could it be because i use win 7 x64?


It's possible that that windows 7 could be limiting it, I guess someone here can let you know if they are able to get 120hz on Windows 7 on AMD.

What version of Catalyst are you using? In Device manager what driver is the Swift using?

My driver details are,

Driver Provider: ASUS
Driver Date: 29/04/2014
Driver Version: 1.0.0.0
Driver Name: oem58.inf

I am using AMD Catalyst 14.9.1 beta, it's the latest beta driver from AMD.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i tried the original cable that comes with the device .Could it be because i use win 7 x64?


Its not windows 7, its the AMD card. I had the exact same issue with my AMD setup (295x2 + 290x) running on windows 8.1 . The only frequency that would work was 120HZ even though the setup was capable


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> It's possible that that windows 7 could be limiting it, I guess someone here can let you know if they are able to get 120hz on Windows 7 on AMD.
> 
> What version of Catalyst are you using? In Device manager what driver is the Swift using?
> 
> My driver details are,
> 
> Driver Provider: ASUS
> Driver Date: 29/04/2014
> Driver Version: 1.0.0.0
> Driver Name: oem58.inf
> 
> I am using AMD Catalyst 14.9.1 beta, it's the latest beta driver from AMD.


i am using the latest driver


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Its not windows 7, its the AMD card. I had the exact same issue with my AMD setup (295x2 + 290x) running on windows 8.1 . The only frequency that would work was 120HZ even though the setup was capable


i cant even hit 120 hz my max turbo is 85


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> I use ULMB all the time and now suddently I can notice the strobing when browsing web etc. like my brightness would go up for a split second and then go back to normal.
> 
> And if I turn ULMB off text seems pretty blurry or low quality, even in my 1080p monitor it looks better.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone?
> 
> I have already tried repluggin display port cable, resetting monitor settings and reinstalling drivers.


I did some further testing and my brightness flickering happens in 120hz + ulmb or 144hz modes.

120hz (without ulmb) and lower refresh rates are fine except text looks blurry in them for some reason.

Well, I guess its time to RMA. :c


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am using the latest driver
> 
> i cant even hit 120 hz my max turbo is 85


Your using 14.9 there is a beta released that fixed a lot of issues of that driver which is 14.9.1.
You could try the beta that was released only a few days later.
I had to use it as I was getting stutters on Mantle 14.9, after tweeting AMD they said to give them a few days and they released 14.9.1

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-catalyst-14.9.1beta-64bit-win8.1-win7-oct6.exe

The release notes are here.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst14-9-1BetaWINReleaseNotes.aspx

You could try this method of clearing old drivers, be very careful if you are going to edit your registry. AMD tweeted these instructions while they were working on 14.9.1
https://i.imgur.com/0dD7rvm.jpg


----------



## astrixx

By the way, nothing happens for me when I press the turbo button, all it does is display 120Hz it doesn't change it to any other refresh rate. Don't know if this is normal for AMD users but I am happy to use 120hz for now.

AMD told me I needed a VESA certified Displyport 1.2 cable under 3 feet long to achieve 144hz. You can find VESA DisplayPort 1.2 cables on the following site.

http://www.displayport.org/products-database/?products_category%5b%5d=cables-connectors&products_manufacturer=


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am using the latest driver
> 
> i cant even hit 120 hz my max turbo is 85


What about the Monitor Driver in Device manager? Are you using the ASUS one from the Swift support page?

What is the highest refresh rate that you have available in Windows?


----------



## ggoldfingerd

This monitor is back in stock on Best Buy's website again. I just ordered my 3rd once using my rewards points from the last two and 10% movers coupon. Now I hope an EVGA 980 SC comes in stock soon. Otherwise my 3rd monitor will just sit there unused. Guess I can hook it up to my Surface Pro 2.


----------



## Descadent

damnit really... i'm never going to get my 2nd and 3rd...had great luck on release week getting one, but now it seems impossible lol. I got up with my son like at 9am est...8 mins after it sold out bah!


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> damnit really... i'm never going to get my 2nd and 3rd...had great luck on release week getting one, but now it seems impossible lol. I got up with my son like at 9am est...8 mins after it sold out bah!


Yea, I missed a few opportunities. I am using the nowinstock.net to be notified. I actually got them to add this monitor. However, I had Best Buy's webpage open for this monitor on my phone. I decided to refresh it and it showed it was in stock before I got the notification from nowinstock. I specifically waited for more stock at Best Buy so I could use my coupon and reward zone money. Got the last one I am buying shipped for $720, so I am happy.


----------



## Descadent

yeah i got the alert and email from now in stock... i was just still asleep


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> How do you get ULMB to stay on? Every time I try disabling G-Sync, it re-enables itself upon loading a game. I set the monitor to 120hz both through the monitor menu and through Nvidia Control Panel. I turn off G-Sync in the Control Panel too. I activate ULMB, but when I load up the game, the LED turns red again.


Red? Red isn't GSync so that sounds right. Blue is GSync.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Red? Red isn't GSync so that sounds right. Blue is GSync.


What? The power indicator on the bottom right of the screen turns red with g-sync is active.

http://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1009031/


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> What? The power indicator on the bottom right of the screen turns red with g-sync is active.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1009031/


Yeah. My bad. I mis read the post. Very sorry. You are right.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Your using 14.9 there is a beta released that fixed a lot of issues of that driver which is 14.9.1.
> You could try the beta that was released only a few days later.
> I had to use it as I was getting stutters on Mantle 14.9, after tweeting AMD they said to give them a few days and they released 14.9.1
> 
> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd-catalyst-14.9.1beta-64bit-win8.1-win7-oct6.exe
> 
> The release notes are here.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst14-9-1BetaWINReleaseNotes.aspx
> 
> You could try this method of clearing old drivers, be very careful if you are going to edit your registry. AMD tweeted these instructions while they were working on 14.9.1
> https://i.imgur.com/0dD7rvm.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> What about the Monitor Driver in Device manager? Are you using the ASUS one from the Swift support page?
> 
> What is the highest refresh rate that you have available in Windows?


i did install the latest beta you gave me but it didnt work even at 120hz.I can see 120-140hz on the desktop in windows btw am using the cable that comes with the monitor could it be the problem?


----------



## astrixx

I'm using the same cable. I have to change it in Windows, the button on the monitor only displays the refresh rate it doesn't change it for me either. I have 144 option but that one is all static.
Try choosing 120 Hz in windows or Catalyst.


----------



## GigaChip

I saw a few posts that had their issues solved with a new DP cable so I ordered my Swift with an additional DP cable. The Swift wouldn't get recognized with the included cable so luckily I had another one. Plugged it in and was instantly recognized. It's definitely worth a shot to get everything working.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> I saw a few posts that had their issues solved with a new DP cable so I ordered my Swift with an additional DP cable. The Swift wouldn't get recognized with the included cable so luckily I had another one. Plugged it in and was instantly recognized. It's definitely worth a shot to get everything working.


Yeah it's important that it be Displayport 1.2 and a VESA certified and I was told under 3ft for 144Hz on AMD.


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Yeah it's important that it be Displayport 1.2 and a VESA certified and I was told under 3ft for 144Hz on AMD.


That shouldn't be to hard to find.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Yeah it's important that it be Displayport 1.2 and a VESA certified and I was told under 3ft for 144Hz on AMD.


that short is just ridiculous though.


----------



## brandon6199

There are 2 open box/customer return Swifts at the San Diego Fry's Electronics. Actually had one of the sales reps plug it into a PC and power it on. Unfortunately, they both had a few dead pixels on the screens, which meant that I wasn't going to take either of them home with me. However, this monitor is simply gorgeous. You really do have to see it in person. Aside from viewing angles (which aren't a concern for me), the colors on the PG278Q's TN Panel are extremely impressive next to a dell IPS monitor. Can't wait to get my hands on a brand new one this week


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that short is just ridiculous though.


Yeah I wonder if we can get away with longer.


----------



## wholeeo

Dark Souls 2 played in 3D, downsampled with gedosato and with the helixmod fix is amazing.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> I'm using the same cable. I have to change it in Windows, the button on the monitor only displays the refresh rate it doesn't change it for me either. I have 144 option but that one is all static.
> Try choosing 120 Hz in windows or Catalyst.


the screen starts flashing even at 100hz.Do you think my monitor is defective?


----------



## Ka0sX

anyone having issues with scrolling text on websites ? i scrool the forums here and i get a white blur anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Yeah I wonder if we can get away with longer.


I am using a 10 foot Displayport cable I bought on Amazon and it's working just fine at 144 Hz, etc. However, I am using a GTX 780 Ti video card. Is this cable length issue only with AMD video cards?


----------



## brandon6199

How long is the DisplayPort cable that comes with the ROG Swift PG278Q?


----------



## PCM2

6ft.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> anyone having issues with scrolling text on websites ? i scrool the forums here and i get a white blur anyone else experiencing this?


I'm not.


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I'm not.


Would you mind sharing your settings? What browser are you using?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your settings? What browser are you using?


I'm using Chrome, the latest version. I run it on my Windows 8.1 desktop in "Normal" mode on the monitor. I am not using ULMB, and I am running the desktop at 2560 x 1440 and 120 Hz. In the swift GUI, I have the brightness at 45 and the contrast at 50. For color temp, I use R 97, G 98, B 98. OD is "Normal".


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I'm using Chrome, the latest version. I run it on my Windows 8.1 desktop in "Normal" mode on the monitor. I am not using ULMB, and I am running the desktop at 2560 x 1440 and 120 Hz. In the swift GUI, I have the brightness at 45 and the contrast at 50. For color temp, I use R 97, G 98, B 98. OD is "Normal".


Could you try firefox? and see if it happens with it ? mine is all boxed up ready to send it back


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> By the way, nothing happens for me when I press the turbo button, all it does is display 120Hz it doesn't change it to any other refresh rate. Don't know if this is normal for AMD users but I am happy to use 120hz for now.


I have a similar problem.

The only way I can do 144hz (with the turbo button working) is if I use the latest Nvidia driver. If I use an older version, I can only go up to 120hz and the turbo button doesn't work. This might also be the same case for you (using AMD driver won't give you 144hz since it's not the latest Nvidia driver).

However, while using an older driver, even if I don't have 144hz in the Nvidia Control Panel, the option does appear in Window's monitor settings, but if I try setting it to 144hz there my screen gets all messed up.

I'm stuck with 120hz for now.


----------



## Threx

double post


----------



## subyman

I'm using the pack-in cable and 144hz works fine for me. 3ft cable seems ridiculous, you'd have to have the computer sitting right next to the monitor. Using 2x970's with latest nvidia drivers. I can also run the Swift at 144hz and my secondary monitor at 60hz without an issue.


----------



## HiTechPixel

As long as you're using the supplied 6ft long cable and using up-to-date drivers, 144Hz, G-Sync, ULMB and all the other stuff should work without a problem unless you've got a defect monitor.


----------



## Syceo

I also confirm, no issues with the cable that came packed with the monitor, running 980's in SLI, up-to-date drivers @144hz


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I have a similar problem.
> 
> The only way I can do 144hz (with the turbo button working) is if I use the latest Nvidia driver. If I use an older version, I can only go up to 120hz and the turbo button doesn't work. This might also be the same case for you (using AMD driver won't give you 144hz since it's not the latest Nvidia driver).
> 
> However, while using an older driver, even if I don't have 144hz in the Nvidia Control Panel, the option does appear in Window's monitor settings, but if I try setting it to 144hz there my screen gets all messed up.
> 
> I'm stuck with 120hz for now.


Ok thanks good to know it's probably a driver issue.
The 3 foot thing was regarding a comment AMD Made to me on Twitter. I said it was for AMD cards. I think its a driver issue and the cable length shouldn't make a difference but might for AMD cards. The supplied cable wasn't on the list of VESA certified, the only one from the company seems to be 1.1 (that's certified) from what I can see.
When I put it on 144hz my cards clock speed does change much stays at 300-600 MHz but flickers. I think a driver might fix it.
Can anyone confirm the supplied cable is display port 1.2, ASUS never replied to my tweet unlike AMD.


----------



## astrixx

I'm also running 2 monitors both 120hz one at 1080p my Samsung SA950 and Swift at 1440p but when gaming I dissable the second. Even as battle screen my fps takes a hit.


----------



## Descadent

today is oct 13... where is your stock amazon and newegg


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh "proof" for the list


So how is G-Sync Surround?


----------



## wholeeo

Would anyone believe me if I told them that I lessened the blacklight cloud thing I had going with my monitor using the method at the link below,

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1125227-possible-permanent-backlight-bleed-fix-lcd-tvs-monitors-w-disclaimer-4.html

While it's still there it's much harder for me to notice than before,







, so much so that I decided to keep the thing.

To change the topic, 3D gaming is where its at for me at the moment with this monitor. Dark Souls 2, downsampled from 4K, along with 3D is just amazing to me.


----------



## Descadent

just snagged one off amazon on warehouse deal for $790... says less than 5% damage scratch on back of item (whoopty do) and slightly damaged box(whoopty do).... 1 more swift to go!

not like can't return to amazon or anything lol.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Would anyone believe me if I told them that I lessened the blacklight cloud thing I had going with my monitor using the method at the link below,
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1125227-possible-permanent-backlight-bleed-fix-lcd-tvs-monitors-w-disclaimer-4.html
> 
> While it's still there it's much harder for me to notice than before,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so much so that I decided to keep the thing.
> 
> To change the topic, 3D gaming is where its at for me at the moment with this monitor. Dark Souls 2, downsampled from 4K, along with 3D is just amazing to me.


Do you see vertical lines in 3D? It looks like an interlaced image missing one set of lines. It is very obvious when looking at bright objects and skin tones.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Do you see vertical lines in 3D? It looks like an interlaced image missing one set of lines. It is very obvious when looking at bright objects and skin tones.


After hours of playing Dark Souls 2 in 3D I have yet to notice anything like that. I'll look out for it next time I play.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> today is oct 13... where is your stock amazon and newegg


Were we expecting stock today for the Swifts on Newegg and Amazon? Where did you find this info? Just curious.


----------



## SIDWULF

lots of users have been reporting these problems on the rog swift

Blurry text:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall/page2

Pixel inversion
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode.&p=425033&viewfull=1#post425033

I was going to get the rog swift but because of these problems I cancelled my back order.


----------



## r0ach

I wonder if the inversion or artificat problems people seem to be getting have anything to do with the so called overclocked gsync module.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Were we expecting stock today for the Swifts on Newegg and Amazon? Where did you find this info? Just curious.


no i was just being a smart ass over all the lack of stock. only thing that happened today was a warehouse deal that i jumped on immediately


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> lots of users have been reporting these problems on the rog swift
> 
> Blurry text:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall/page2
> 
> Pixel inversion
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode.&p=425033&viewfull=1#post425033
> 
> I was going to get the rog swift but because of these problems I cancelled my back order.


you are missing too much then


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Could you try firefox? and see if it happens with it ? mine is all boxed up ready to send it back


Sorry, I don't have Firefox installed and I'm not a fan of installing any software I don't use. However, I also tried it in Internet Explorer 11 and it looks fine there too.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I have a similar problem.
> 
> The only way I can do 144hz (with the turbo button working) is if I use the latest Nvidia driver. If I use an older version, I can only go up to 120hz and the turbo button doesn't work. This might also be the same case for you (using AMD driver won't give you 144hz since it's not the latest Nvidia driver).
> 
> However, while using an older driver, even if I don't have 144hz in the Nvidia Control Panel, the option does appear in Window's monitor settings, but if I try setting it to 144hz there my screen gets all messed up.
> 
> I'm stuck with 120hz for now.


I've noticed that my turbo button can sometimes be unresponsive. I'm not entirely sure why. Sometimes I'll press it and it'll move through 60 -> 100 -> 120 -> 144 and other times I'll press it and it won't change from what it's currently set to.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I've noticed that my turbo button can sometimes be unresponsive. I'm not entirely sure why. Sometimes I'll press it and it'll move through 60 -> 100 -> 120 -> 144 and other times I'll press it and it won't change from what it's currently set to.


Just found this on the Asus forum. Interesting.
Quote:


> Turbo button: It's designed for fast in-game changes, so the scene must be active. It's a technical quirk of how the display works. A static desktop won't change it so you have to move the mouse or press the Win key to get it to activate.


- http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49975-issues-with-my-ROG-SWIFT


----------



## sourplumps

Was planning to pick one up but this monitor has way too many quality control issues and buggy hardware. Sounds like this is better bought once they come out with a new revision or a competitor puts out a similar monitor without all these issues.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Was planning to pick one up but this monitor has way too many quality control issues and buggy hardware. Sounds like this is better bought once they come out with a new revision or a competitor puts out a similar monitor without all these issues.


QFT


----------



## Bruticis

Is there a way to disable the screen test when the display loses signal? Typically all my displays just power off after a few seconds of no video but not the Swift. I've got it sandwiched next to another display and it's kind of annoying to get to the off button without pushing away the other display.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Was planning to pick one up but this monitor has way too many quality control issues and buggy hardware. Sounds like this is better bought once they come out with a new revision or a competitor puts out a similar monitor without all these issues.


more for us then


----------



## Georgey123

Just a quick question guys, I picked up an ROG Swift yesterday and I have encountered something. When my monitor loses signal/standby after x amount of time when the computer is not being used, the monitor does not go blank. It goes into a cycle of Red, Blue, Green, White, Black. Does that happen to any of you or have missed something completely?


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Just a quick question guys, I picked up an ROG Swift yesterday and I have encountered something. When my monitor loses signal/standby after x amount of time when the computer is not being used, the monitor does not go blank. It goes into a cycle of Red, Blue, Green, White, Black. Does that happen to any of you or have missed something completely?


It happens to me, just look 2 posts back


----------



## bjevers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what clock speeds do the cards run at @144hz when idling? Just wanna see the difference between a 780 and a 980.


My 780's in SLI @ 144hz: GPU 1 324mhz, GPU 2 705mhz

At 120hz they both drop to 324mhz.


----------



## Georgey123

Found a fix for the burn in standby. Look for the button under the joystick marked x. Press is and it comes up with a menu on the top left hand corner with 3 check boxes. Un-mark the checkbox that says "burn in pattern". That should be it


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Found a fix for the burn in standby. Look for the button under the joystick marked x. Press is and it comes up with a menu on the top left hand corner with 3 check boxes. Un-mark the checkbox that says "burn in pattern". That should be it


is this during the test pattern or can be disabled anytime.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> is this during the test pattern or can be disabled anytime.


Pretty sure it can be disabled any time. I just did it when I was on the desktop.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Pretty sure it can be disabled any time. I just did it when I was on the desktop.


eh i dont see it. is it during the sleep mode??


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> eh i dont see it. is it during the sleep mode??


If the option does not come up on sleep mode, do it when the computer is idling on the desktop and see if it works


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> If the option does not come up on sleep mode, do it when the computer is idling on the desktop and see if it works


nope nothing.
press the X. and got nothing.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> nope nothing.
> press the X. and got nothing.


Really, i'm shocked. I did it like this: How the screen was in front of me


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Really, i'm shocked. I did it like this: How the screen was in front of me


seriously dude i have no clue how u did that.
pressing x nothing.


----------



## sk0lm4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Really, i'm shocked. I did it like this: How the screen was in front of me


rotfl,

this is magic HOW !!!


----------



## sk0lm4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Really, i'm shocked. I did it like this: How the screen was in front of me


rotfl,

this is magic HOW !!! ? my X is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> seriously dude i have no clue how u did that.
> pressing x nothing.


same here
pressing x nothing


----------



## Georgey123

I can't believe this, i'm just on my desktop and pressing the x button behind the monitor and its showing up the menu. I'm scratching my head how its not working for you guys. Are buttons below working? Like the turbo button and the crosshair button?

This is the post that I read, don't know what else to recommend to you guys. Hopefully some other people in the thread can confirm this

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51425-PG278Q-color-loop-pattern-when-on-standby


----------



## sk0lm4n

maybe diffreint FW, dunno i dont have this one


----------



## pr1me

I don't have access to this menu either.
I guess there is a way to acess those hidden menu on any monitor.

What's the production date of the monitor ?


----------



## Georgey123

From the box there is a barcode that states the place the monitor was shipped to and it says that the monitor got dispatched from Asus on the 6th of October. Not sure where to find the production date


----------



## cstkl1

Nah this def shld be factory mode. I am suprised u can access it so easily.

Think i remember on my dell i had to press a few things to get option.

What i am curious is that temp sensor. 50c??


----------



## chrisk1

I have been trying to find one of these in stock all week - nothing. I am starting to wonder if ASUS pulled these out of the market.

BTW - I just got done trying out the Acer Xb270H Gsync monitor, no dead pixels, super sharp. My complaint - Greenish at the top of the screen and Pinkish near the bottom. Its going back.

Any vertical color issues with the PG278Q?


----------



## ref

I got one of these on backorder from a local store. They are telling me they should have them in stock by end of October.









I hope the wait is worth it, I could have gotten one earlier, but I want to be able to return it if there's any issues.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> I have been trying to find one of these in stock all week - nothing. I am starting to wonder if ASUS pulled these out of the market.
> 
> BTW - I just got done trying out the Acer Xb270H Gsync monitor, no dead pixels, super sharp. My complaint - Greenish at the top of the screen and Pinkish near the bottom. Its going back.
> 
> Any vertical color issues with the PG278Q?


From what i heard is the overclocking to 144hz at 1440p. Not many panel samples can pass that. Then comes the other rgb etc etc issue.

Many people fail to realize this is a overclocked monitor.


----------



## class101

This is how looks like my menu, I don't get the same as Georgey123


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> I am starting to wonder if ASUS pulled these out of the market.


yeah no way they would quit producing an out of stock within seconds money maker


----------



## chrisk1

You would if you were having severe manufacturing issues.


----------



## TiggerN

Why was the discussion thread locked?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> You would if you were having severe manufacturing issues.


not sure you understand how the manufacturing process works, but you just don't quit cold turkey on something that is selling like hot cakes....not to mention the extensive testing pre and post production asus is doing on the monitor. they know what they are doing. it takes time to make mass quantity, put it on a boat, ship it all over the world, and get it to retailers.


----------



## chrisk1

I don't want to start a battle - I know exactly how it works. I do just that for a living. Problem is, every manufacturer runs into problems with new products.
Their brand is far more important then the sales of one item in the chain. We don't have the hard data on the failure rates of this product.

BTW - I air freight product from China all the time. Containers worth of product can be injected in the supply chain in a few days if necessary.


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> I have been trying to find one of these in stock all week - nothing. I am starting to wonder if ASUS pulled these out of the market.
> 
> BTW - I just got done trying out the Acer Xb270H Gsync monitor, no dead pixels, super sharp. My complaint - Greenish at the top of the screen and Pinkish near the bottom. Its going back.
> 
> Any vertical color issues with the PG278Q?


I have a feeling this may have been pulled and the supply chain halted because of all the quality control issues with this panel. Mass dead pixels, excessive backlight bleed in some cases this is an outright smear of light, the pixel inversion issues resulting in lines on the screen, buggy 144hz implementation, some units are overheating because of the overclocked gsync module. The monitor is rife with bugs and issues.

Asus could very well of halted shipping units to revise the model and fix these issues. It's not a case of them being in scarce supply but that they literally do not even show up in stock. Everyone is buying newegg/amazon open box returns.

I would hold off on this model until we see how this pans out. This monitor was not ready for production release with all these issues. My suspicion is that the panel its self is flawed and Asus is reaping the results of the problems with a first to market untested 144hz 1440p panel.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> I have a feeling this may have been pulled and the supply chain halted because of all the quality control issues with this panel. Mass dead pixels, excessive backlight bleed in some cases this is an outright smear of light, the pixel inversion issues resulting in lines on the screen, buggy 144hz implementation, some units are overheating because of the overclocked gsync module. The monitor is rife with bugs and issues.
> 
> Asus could very well of halted shipping units to revise the model and fix these issues. It's not a case of them being in scarce supply but that they literally do not even show up in stock. Everyone is buying newegg/amazon open box returns.
> 
> I would hold off on this model until we see how this pans out. This monitor was not ready for production release with all these issues. My suspicion is that the panel its self is flawed and Asus is reaping the results of the problems with a first to market untested 144hz 1440p panel.


30 units sold in malaysia. None has issues.

This thread n rog forum doesnt constitute the other 99%

So doubt it. Its just takes that long to make one. Hence the pricetag.

But then again alot goes unreported.

The two i have is great so far.


----------



## class101

I think I have found some test to clearly see the pixel inversion issue

*Test1*
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern
Click 'Next' to be positioned on 'Current: 1' and move the horizontal slider of your browser, you should notice some vertical lines

*Test2*
http://www.testufo.com/#pattern=distortion&ppf=0&test=inversion
Notice the pictures are same when paused, but if you change to 1 Frame, notice the moving picture does not render as the static one

Do you see vertical lines on test 1 when moving slider from left to right ?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> I don't want to start a battle - I know exactly how it works. I do just that for a living. Problem is, every manufacturer runs into problems with new products.
> Their brand is far more important then the sales of one item in the chain. We don't have the hard data on the failure rates of this product.
> 
> BTW - I air freight product from China all the time. Containers worth of product can be injected in the supply chain in a few days if necessary.


Fine and dandy on what all you think and all...but instock at best buy atm... so guess they are still making them


----------



## keyweez360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Fine and dandy on what all you think and all...but instock at best buy atm... so guess they are still making them


Will not let me add to cart! Grr.

Actually had to return my first from the initial Newegg launch batch as it had dead pixels, a dark corner, and some backlight bleeding. Been after another one since.


----------



## chrisk1

Yup - cant add one to your cart.


----------



## TiggerN

Dang I couldnt add one to the cart and now its out of stock again.


----------



## keyweez360

And it's gone. Or more accurately, never was. :\


----------



## brandon6199

The limited availability of this monitor is ridiculous. We're almost in November. I mean I get that there's a large demand, but c'mon.

Also, Fry's took it off their website for some reason. This used to be the link: http://www.frys.com/product/8237286

Luckily, my local Fry's says they have a few coming in sometime this week and I've already reserved one. I just hope it's pixel perfect.


----------



## class101

in europe it is in stock everywhere


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> in europe it is in stock everywhere


Well here they only bring 15 units a month n its all reserved. Got two.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> I think I have found some test to clearly see the pixel inversion issue
> 
> *Test1*
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern
> Click 'Next' to be positioned on 'Current: 1' and move the horizontal slider of your browser, you should notice some vertical lines
> 
> *Test2*
> http://www.testufo.com/#pattern=distortion&ppf=0&test=inversion
> Notice the pictures are same when paused, but if you change to 1 Frame, notice the moving picture does not render as the static one
> 
> Do you see vertical lines on test 1 when moving slider from left to right ?


Made some more test and I'm able to mitigate the effect by changing the factory default setting OD: Normal to OD: OFF, it is not completely getting ride of vertical lines on test1 but with the factory default value OD on Normal the lines are a lot more thicker on that sample and in game I really have to look for that to notice it

Anyway to me thats much of a design weakness than a defect, the other day I played hours of Shadow of Mordor without even noticing this, but when talking about you are obviously looking for these lines.

Can live with it anyway, those who cancel orders just for that pixel inversion weakness are missing something


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Can live with it anyway, those who cancel orders just for that pixel inversion weakness are missing something


That's true and so far it's worth it but the inversion is a little annoying. I can't see keeping this monitor long when they finally release another GSync 1440 monitor that's better. Maybe a year or two?


----------



## Descadent

amazon showing my warehouse deal from yesterday will be here tomorrow. Anxious to know how the quality and condition will be. Good thing amazon takes anything back.

i still need a 3rd one and going through same problem with stock issues on 980 sc reference since i need a 2nd one of those too.


----------



## astrixx

Anyone else wish this monitor was glossy? I'm not used to the mat finish. I wish it was glossy, I understand on a laptop but you shouldn't have the problem on a desktop PC. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Anyone else wish this monitor was glossy? I'm not used to the mat finish. I wish it was glossy, I understand on a laptop but you shouldn't have the problem on a desktop PC. Anyone else feel the same way?


not for me, i personally hate glossy no matter what the environment is... and as said before by me and others... i got used to it after a day and i went from 3x glossy ips's to the swift


----------



## brandon6199

I need one of these so badly... My rig is going to be complete soon and I don't even have a monitor to plug it in to


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just to show that I actually have it for the owner's club, behold my garbage pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for those that want to try a calibration profile for theirs that may or may not work (since all panels are different):
> 
> ROGPG278Q8262014iccprofile.zip 241k .zip file
> ]
> 
> Calibrated to 130 cd/m2.
> 
> Brightness Settings: 32
> Contrast Settings: 45
> R: 97
> G: 98
> B: 98
> 
> Done on an X-Rite i1 Display Pro w/ Large Color Set + Pantone Spot Colors-Solid (Large Set).


Thanks for the profile, after some more tweaking I really like your profile better, ASUS's is a little brighter.

My display settings on pair MSI R9 290x Gaming:

OD: Off
Refresh rate: 120Hz
Brightness: 64
Contrast: 50
Color Temps:
R: 97
G: 98
B: 98

Thanks getting awesome colours and dynamic range in Aida64. I can't see any colour tinge in the grey scale.


----------



## astrixx

I just purchased a certified 1M displayport 1.2 cable. I'll see if it helps on AMD cards to achieve 144hz and not just 120hz. This is what AMD told me to acheive 144hz on the 290x on the Swift.
I could only find them in the US but they don't ship to Australia, I was going to send it to my cousins hotel room while she was in the States as she is a flight atendant but luckily a website in Australia just got back to me regarding stock that they have 3 1M cables. On the website they only had 2m DP1.2 cables but I enquired about 1M ones.

These are fully VESA certified.

http://jayvee.com.au/accell-cables/accell-ultraav-r-displayport-to-displayport-version-1-2-cable-3-meters.html

Here is a US link

http://www.accellcables.com/products/ultraav-displayport-to-displayport-version-1-2-cable

All VESA Displayport certified products, just select the cables check box then press search.
http://www.displayport.org/products-database/


----------



## Amperial

What i've noticed is that the Swift comes with a Displayport certified cable aswell.
I doubt you get better frames with a shorter cable.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> What i've noticed is that the Swift comes with a Displayport certified cable aswell.
> I doubt you get better frames with a shorter cable.


It's relating to achieving a higher refresh rate on the monitor for AMD cards, I am currently only able to get 120Hz working correctly 144hz has interference. I am only stating what AMD has said to me on Twitter. The short cable has nothing to do with FPS and I never said it did.

Amphenol cables that come with the Swift only have 1.1 cables certified going by that website, press the link you will see. I am not saying they are not 1.2 just not certified going by that website.

http://www.displayport.org/products-database/

Below is their certified 1M cable, they only have one other which is 2M which also is 1.1.

http://www.cablesondemand.com/category/DSPPT/URvars/Catalog/Library/InfoManage/DISPLAYPORT_CABLES.htm


----------



## Threx

I just realized I've had my monitor for a week now and I've been posting here but haven't subscribed as an owner. >.>

So please add me to the list.











0 dead/stuck pixels and negligible bleeding.

Bought at a retailer in Thailand (I think I might even be the very first buyer in Thailand. I went to get it immediately after the night Asus Thailand announced they were shipping the monitors to retailers).









Bought from jedicool.com


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> It's relating to achieving a higher refresh rate on the monitor for AMD cards, I am currently only able to get 120Hz working correctly 144hz has interference. I am only stating what AMD has said to me on Twitter. The short cable has nothing to do with FPS and I never said it did.
> 
> Amphenol cables that come with the Swift only have 1.1 cables certified going by that website, press the link you will see. I am not saying they are not 1.2 just not certified going by that website.
> 
> http://www.displayport.org/products-database/
> 
> Below is their certified 1M cable, they only have one other which is 2M which also is 1.1.
> 
> http://www.cablesondemand.com/category/DSPPT/URvars/Catalog/Library/InfoManage/DISPLAYPORT_CABLES.htm


Rofl, forget what i've written about frames.

I just leave this inhere:
Quote:


> http://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/


Quote:


> Despite what you may read, there is no such thing as a DisplayPort 1.1 cable and DisplayPort 1.2 cable. A standard DisplayPort cable, including the so-call DisplayPort 1.1 cables, will work for any DisplayPort configuration including the new capabilities enabled by DisplayPort 1.2, including 4K and multi-stream capabilities. All standard DisplayPort cables support RBR, HBR (High Bit Rate), and HBR2 (High Bit Rate 2), which can support 4K at 60Hz, or up to four 1080p displays using multi-stream.


Which in conclusion means any DP cable should work with every monitor (except some cheap lowlife cables).
Or i am wrong in this case?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I just realized I've had my monitor for a week now and I've been posting here but haven't subscribed as an owner. >.>
> 
> So please add me to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 dead/stuck pixels and negligible bleeding.
> 
> Bought at a retailer in Thailand (I think I might even be the very first buyer in Thailand. I went to get it immediately after the night Asus Thailand announced they were shipping the monitors to retailers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought from jedicool.com


make sure you fill out the sheet in the OP to get on the list


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> What i've noticed is that the Swift comes with a Displayport certified cable aswell.
> I doubt you get better frames with a shorter cable.


It's relating to aceiving a higher refresh rate for AMD cards, I am only s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Rofl, forget what i've written about frames.
> 
> I just leave this inhere:
> 
> Which in conclusion means any DP cable should work with every monitor (except some cheap lowlife cables).
> Or i am wrong in this case?


That is so weird that they go on to say that because on the same site they say 1.2 is required for 21.6Gbps twice the speed of 1.1 (10.8Gbps).

Doesn't it say on this PDF that 1.2 is required for 4K 60hz? It says 1.2 has 5.4Gbps per lane X4 = 21.6Gbps
http://www.displayport.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DP-1.3-Overview-for-VESA-v1.pdf

Display port 1.3 will be able to do 4K @ 120hz, that's extreme.


----------



## itsgettingcold

Anyone know if there any upcoming monitor that is equivalent to this or better? trying to decide if i should wait or find a swift in stock somehow.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsgettingcold*
> 
> Anyone know if there any upcoming monitor that is equivalent to this or better? trying to decide if i should wait or find a swift in stock somehow.


There is a acer 4k gsync. The rest all are 1080p gsync n benq has launched some interesting 144hz monitor n has leased out that monitor tech of theirs to few others.

Also dell is coming out soon with the lg equivalent u3415w.

And lets see how many monitors get certified with the dp 1.2a extension free sync.

For now at 1440p with 144hz with gsync. Only swift.

I totally love it.


----------



## brandon6199

Some in stock on BestBuy.com again, for those interested:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&ref=199&loc=AKGBlS8SPlM&acampID=1&siteID=AKGBlS8SPlM-9dXs6sf__KWj2kyI_hqn_Q

I'm waiting for Newegg or Amazon though.


----------



## jtcarpenter

Nabbed one from Best Buy. Been waiting for weeks. Hope it's real.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtcarpenter*
> 
> Nabbed one from Best Buy. Been waiting for weeks. Hope it's real.


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## jtcarpenter

I have two 780 ti's and I have been hearing curious things about SLI performance so I hope that's all been sorted out. I'm moving from one of those old apple 30" cinema displays-- have had it for years.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Some in stock on BestBuy.com again, for those interested:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&ref=199&loc=AKGBlS8SPlM&acampID=1&siteID=AKGBlS8SPlM-9dXs6sf__KWj2kyI_hqn_Q
> 
> I'm waiting for Newegg or Amazon though.


Tried getting one, but got the familiar .... "Sorry, there was a problem adding the item to your cart. Please try again." error.

Looks like no go. Been trying to get this monitor for weeks now.


----------



## keyweez360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Tried getting one, but got the familiar .... "Sorry, there was a problem adding the item to your cart. Please try again." error.
> 
> Looks like no go. Been trying to get this monitor for weeks now.


Same. Tried as soon as the stock alert went off.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon showing my warehouse deal from yesterday will be here tomorrow. Anxious to know how the quality and condition will be. Good thing amazon takes anything back.
> 
> i still need a 3rd one and going through same problem with stock issues on 980 sc reference since i need a 2nd one of those too.


Good luck getting a evga 980 sc reference.. from what i read they stop productio
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtcarpenter*
> 
> Nabbed one from Best Buy. Been waiting for weeks. Hope it's real.


I have a funny feeling your going to get order processing ....then it will go to BACK ORDERED! Mine did.


----------



## TiggerN

Finally was able to get an order through on Best Buy.. Ive also been waiting for weeks to get one. Hopefully its legit and goes through. I didnt waste time looking at the shipping options for fear of it going out of stock though so i ended up with free standard shipping.. arrives on monday 27th....


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Good luck getting a evga 980 sc reference.. from what i read they stop productio


There's been some conversation lately on other forums that led some people to believe this. However, someone from EVGA CS replied and said that it wasn't true. EVGAJacob hinted at this saying something along the lines of, it's not completely true.

It's a shame, to be honest. I really wanted a reference cooler GTX 980. What bothers me, is that we can't even get an official word from EVGA, NVIDIA, or any vendors with a clear and concise reason as to what exactly is going on. Currently, it's just all speculation. (Although the listings for reference GTX 980's on Newegg have been dropping like flies)

Wish someone would just chime in and clear this up for us.


----------



## jtcarpenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Good luck getting a evga 980 sc reference.. from what i read they stop productio
> I have a funny feeling your going to get order processing ....then it will go to BACK ORDERED! Mine did.


That's crazy! Did you reach out to Best Buy? I might as well and try and call and cancel it if that's the case.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtcarpenter*
> 
> That's crazy! Did you reach out to Best Buy? I might as well and try and call and cancel it if that's the case.


Just hold on tight.. You may get yours.. But if it changes to back ordered that is up to you to cancel or not... Best buy will only back order items for 2 weeks..And if they do not get item(s) they will cancel your order...


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Anyone else wish this monitor was glossy? I'm not used to the mat finish. I wish it was glossy, I understand on a laptop but you shouldn't have the problem on a desktop PC. Anyone else feel the same way?


Never had a glossy monitor so I can't really say but I've read many comments from people that said they prefer matt to glossy.

I received my second MSI 780 ti Gaming and the 3D Vision 2 kit the other day so I wanted to give some feedback on my experience so far.

SLI actually works very well with the Swift and Gsync, as far as I can tell anyway. Games that have good SLI support and work well with it run great on the Swift with Gsync on. Here's a list of games I've tried playing so far...

Tomb Raider
AC Black Flag
Crysis 3
Metro Redux (2033 and LL)
Bioshock Infinite
FarCry 3

Basically the older games run great and I don't feel or see any microstutter or anything like that. I will be trying more games today though and I'll post about them.

The games that crashed or just did not make use of the second card are mostly new games.

Shadow of Mordor - just uses one card but does not crash
Dead Rising 3 - crashed and I really want to see how well this game would run on SLI, hopefully they release support soon. The games run great on 1 card but the sheer number of zombies on screen make the FPS dip.
Ryse- Crash
Titanfall- This one crashes too but Nvidia isn't to blame, it's respawn. This game looks really nice in 3D also but it takes a lot to run it, atleast with some settings turned up. If it worked with SLI I'd be able to run it well enough but for now it does not have SLI support.

You get the picture. I'm told that Nvidia is more aggresive with the drivers so hopefully this applies to the SLI profiles as well. I play new games all the time and would be nice to be able to use both cards instead of just one.

Now for 3D Vision. It's actually much better than I expected. At first I wasn't very enthusiastic about it because I thought that very few of the games I have were 3D Vision ready. From the drop down list it looked to me like 3D Vision was mostly for the cheap steam games and such but that's not the case. Just about every game I have save for the newest ones works with 3D Vision, basically the same as SLI.
I won't play with the 3D on all the time but it's definitely a nice change scenery sometimes and I really enjoy it. It is very taxing though. I'm fairly certain that 3D Vision is more taxing than Ultra HD lol. Luckily I have two big GPUs


----------



## Descadent

just got my 2nd swift from amazon warehouse deal. got it. it was sealed... no dead pixels and minimal back light bleed. practically same thing as my first

perfect so far. getting it mounted on my sim racing rig now!

got it on









one to go and a 2nd 980 to go

uh so nice to have more than one screen again...especially since i work out of this thing too...need that screen real estate


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Grats, how much was it?


----------



## Descadent

it was $790 and they gave me free next day on it because they had so many orders on it they didn't think they could fulfill all the warehouse orders. It's prob why i got a brand new sealed one. It was also shipped in a box that was obviously made to fit the swift's box too because it was a perfect fit.


----------



## Ferreal

Amazing this monitor is still selling out.

Loving my Swift more each day!


----------



## jtcarpenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Just hold on tight.. You may get yours.. But if it changes to back ordered that is up to you to cancel or not... Best buy will only back order items for 2 weeks..And if they do not get item(s) they will cancel your order...


Cool. Still in processing. Not sure the usual amount of time it takes to switch over.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtcarpenter*
> 
> Cool. Still in processing. Not sure the usual amount of time it takes to switch over.


It will take at least 24 hours to show.. So by tomorrow it might ship or go to a back order.. I did last Friday and by Monday afternoon it went to back ordered...And i just cancelled it..Hopefully that wont happen to you..Who knows with this monitor. Btw i already have one and i love it..but does have its quirks..


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Never had a glossy monitor so I can't really say but I've read many comments from people that said they prefer matt to glossy.
> 
> I received my second MSI 780 ti Gaming and the 3D Vision 2 kit the other day so I wanted to give some feedback on my experience so far.
> 
> SLI actually works very well with the Swift and Gsync, as far as I can tell anyway. Games that have good SLI support and work well with it run great on the Swift with Gsync on. Here's a list of games I've tried playing so far...
> 
> Tomb Raider
> AC Black Flag
> Crysis 3
> Metro Redux (2033 and LL)
> Bioshock Infinite
> FarCry 3
> 
> Basically the older games run great and I don't feel or see any microstutter or anything like that. I will be trying more games today though and I'll post about them.
> 
> The games that crashed or just did not make use of the second card are mostly new games.
> 
> Shadow of Mordor - just uses one card but does not crash
> Dead Rising 3 - crashed and I really want to see how well this game would run on SLI, hopefully they release support soon. The games run great on 1 card but the sheer number of zombies on screen make the FPS dip.
> Ryse- Crash
> Titanfall- This one crashes too but Nvidia isn't to blame, it's respawn. This game looks really nice in 3D also but it takes a lot to run it, atleast with some settings turned up. If it worked with SLI I'd be able to run it well enough but for now it does not have SLI support.
> 
> You get the picture. I'm told that Nvidia is more aggresive with the drivers so hopefully this applies to the SLI profiles as well. I play new games all the time and would be nice to be able to use both cards instead of just one.
> 
> Now for 3D Vision. It's actually much better than I expected. At first I wasn't very enthusiastic about it because I thought that very few of the games I have were 3D Vision ready. From the drop down list it looked to me like 3D Vision was mostly for the cheap steam games and such but that's not the case. Just about every game I have save for the newest ones works with 3D Vision, basically the same as SLI.
> I won't play with the 3D on all the time but it's definitely a nice change scenery sometimes and I really enjoy it. It is very taxing though. I'm fairly certain that 3D Vision is more taxing than Ultra HD lol. Luckily I have two big GPUs


Do you see vertical lines in 3D? It is very visible in Tomb Raider if you look at Lara's face/skin against a bright background. I would appreciate it if you could test it out.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Do you see vertical lines in 3D? It is very visible in Tomb Raider if you look at Lara's face/skin against a bright background. I would appreciate it if you could test it out.


I have not seen any vertical lines in any 3D games I've tried yet but I will test that Tomb Raider thing for ya


----------



## FreeElectron

Is this monitor available at a reasonable price?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is this monitor available at a reasonable price?


Yes. If you can find one..


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Yes. If you can find one..


Any estimated date on when will it be available?


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

So I got ULMB to work with a game for first time









When I tried to use ULMB before it would turn off when I started the game. I had Gsync turned off but it ULMB would still turn itself off. I think that was happening because I had the refresh rate set to 144hz in control panel. I set it to 120 and it worked. I tried it with Titanfall and although I don't know exactly what ULMB does, I think the game felt much better with it on. I don't know how to describe it I mean it felt faster.

I'm going to look it up now of course but what exactly does ULMB do? I've read that it reduces the blur so is that why I felt like I was able to aim better?
Provided you didn't need Gsync, what games would you use ULMB for? I've also read that Titanfall does not work with Gsync for some reason so figured I may as well try the ULMB.
Also, what do you set your bright/contrast and pulse width to? I tried playing with it and it seemed to look best at the default values but I don't know.

I really like how Titanfall felt with ULMB on, but I'm not even really sure if it made any difference. Then again, I'm not even sure Gsync is making any difference either lol. I guess I have to play with them on and then turn them off and try playing to see the difference.

Oh and Nvidia ATI, I just tested that it in Tomb Raider and did not see any lines across laras face or anywhere else. You may need to RMA those glasses =/


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Any estimated date on when will it be available?


no run trackers and nowinstock.net alerts


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I have not seen any vertical lines in any 3D games I've tried yet but I will test that Tomb Raider thing for ya


Thx, much appreciated!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

This is a representation of the vertical lines I see in 3D. You can see it on the purple and yellow trips. It significantly reduces the quality of the image and is very disappointing.

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/ballroomdancer5/media/vertlines_zps59431a50.jpg.html

Apparently, a lot of people are having the same problems ...

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp-in-3D-mode


----------



## Jesta42o

Finally got mine!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Holy Smokes Nvidia's "new" DSR 4x with single GTX 980 and Asus Rog Swift with Gsync is stunning and smooth as silk









This is what gaming was meant to be.

Arma 3 is jaw dropping. Enough said. Going back to play


----------



## astrixx

I just received my new 1 meter Displayport Certified 1.2 cable hopping I would be able to achieve 144Hz, it hasn't helped I still get the interference and flickering.
AMD just asked me to send them my dxdiag and I'll see how it goes.

I meter cable didn't help


----------



## Descadent

time to go nvidia man...and get your gsyncs


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> time to go nvidia man...and get your gsyncs


Maybe in the future but for now i'm happy with my 2x 290x's I'm averaging 120fps anyway. I'm running at 125% resolution now on DX11 till they fix the Mantle slowdowns on BF4, they fixed them before so it shouldn't take long, both T1gge and AMD are working on it. I like the fact AMD replies to issues personally straight away and helps you. Guys use twitter not the forums only if you need a lot more info and just link that.

I might go Nvidia when the 980ti's come out







. Have 2 PC's one Red and One green lol. If friends come over we can play on the same server, that would be cool.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no run trackers and nowinstock.net alerts


ok


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> This is a representation of the vertical lines I see in 3D. You can see it on the purple and yellow trips. It significantly reduces the quality of the image and is very disappointing.
> 
> Apparently, a lot of people are having the same problems ...
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp-in-3D-mode


I see the same on a range of titles on my review sample. More on that in the huge review to be published in the next few days.


----------



## Enz0wn

Was there anything else you did to get ULMB to work? I keep trying to get it to work in CS:GO and nobody can seem to figure out why my monitor won't enable it. I set the refresh rate to 120hz, I disabled G-Sync, and I set the Vertical Sync to "Use 3D application Setting" in the Control Panel. Every time I load up CS:GO it _stll_ turns G-Sync back on.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enz0wn*
> 
> Was there anything else you did to get ULMB to work? I keep trying to get it to work in CS:GO and nobody can seem to figure out why my monitor won't enable it. I set the refresh rate to 120hz, I disabled G-Sync, and I set the Vertical Sync to "Use 3D application Setting" in the Control Panel. Every time I load up CS:GO it _stll_ turns G-Sync back on.


Did you do that both in cs:go profile and global profile ?


----------



## Enz0wn

Yes, both are set to use 3D application setting. I even keep the OSD up, click Play on Steam, and the ULMB box unchecks itself when CS:GO starts.


----------



## jtcarpenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiggerN*
> 
> Finally was able to get an order through on Best Buy.. Ive also been waiting for weeks to get one. Hopefully its legit and goes through. I didnt waste time looking at the shipping options for fear of it going out of stock though so i ended up with free standard shipping.. arrives on monday 27th....


Are you still in the processing stage? How is your order fairing?


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtcarpenter*
> 
> Are you still in the processing stage? How is your order fairing?


I was able to place an order yesterday morning when they were "in stock" briefly, but it still says "processing." I have ordered stuff in the past from bestbuy.com and every time there was a delay in the order tracking showing shipped even though the item actually shipped well before that. That being said I'm not too optimistic that it will actually ship. There are reports of people being on backorder since earlier this month despite the new stock showing up on the site, so who knows.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I see the same on a range of titles on my review sample. More on that in the huge review to be published in the next few days.


Looking forward to your review. Thanks.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone here go from a VG248QE to the ROG Swift? Other then the resolution, what other benefits did you see?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone here go from a VG248QE to the ROG Swift? Other then the resolution, what other benefits did you see?


I went from a VG278HE to the swift and I noticed better colors and fluidity over the VG278HE


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I went from a VG278HE to the swift and I noticed better colors and fluidity over the VG278HE


Did you notice tearing with either?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Did you notice tearing with either?


Nope


----------



## jtcarpenter

If your game drops down from 60 fps into the 50-60 range, does it remain smooth or do you notice hiccups still etc?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtcarpenter*
> 
> If your game drops down from 60 fps into the 50-60 range, does it remain smooth or do you notice hiccups still etc?


Its still really smooth for me. For example I would notice stuttering on my old ASUS 1080p 144Hz Monitor in Planetside 2 when I dipped below 60, now there is no stuttering and its smooth


----------



## chrisk1

Wow NewEgg changed their page:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=24-236-405

Now the monitor is listed as: This item is currently out of stock and it may or may not be restocked.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Wow NewEgg changed their page:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=24-236-405
> 
> Now the monitor is listed as: This item is currently out of stock and it may or may not be restocked.


They do that on many items that are merely "out of stock". I'm sure they will have more eventually.


----------



## chrisk1

I meant the message changed.

NewEgg's page was saying: "This item is currently out of stock", now it is "This item is currently out of stock and it may or may not be restocked."


----------



## Ka0sX

hey guys need help fast,

Will a single R9 280 run this at 120hz for CSGO its only game i play, CPU 4690k at 4.4

I know its over kill for that game but i like the RES as i do alot of work on pc as i work from home and always have a crap load of windows open

Cheers


----------



## Descadent

expensive monitor for just csgo imo but yeah it should work at 120 or 144


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> expensive monitor for just csgo imo but yeah it should work at 120 or 144


yeah i know but i do alot of other things on pc aswell and could use the xtra realestate


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> yeah i know but i do alot of other things on pc aswell and could use the xtra realestate


yeah but you could get a vg247 or vg278 and a 2nd monitor to get your real estate and 144hz and still be cheaper, especially if you aren't using gsync or nvidia


----------



## Ka0sX

Good point dude. Thanks ill grab a vg24 or vg27 and another monitor

What would buy outta them 2 ?

Thanks


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I don't like this guy talkin smack bout the Swift...


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I don't like this guy talkin smack bout the Swift...


He's just a whiner.


----------



## TiggerN

My order on bestbuy is still " in processing" over 24 hours later


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiggerN*
> 
> My order on bestbuy is still " in processing" over 24 hours later


Same.. I think we can assume it will end up getting backordered. This is just a guess but the brief moments they appeared "in stock" was probably more unintended side effects of returns processing or something like that, where one or two briefly show up as being in inventory but then get processed out - but not before orders get placed, thanks to our lightning fast reflexes.


----------



## astrixx

Turns out 120hz is the highest refresh rate i'll be able to get on a AMD card. Looks like it's more compatible with Nvidia cards and AMD replied to me it's a firmware issue of the monitor components. My guess it designed in such a way for Nvidia to achieve 144hz or 3D.

I'm ok with 120hz for now







.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I don't like this guy talkin smack bout the Swift...


blah blah blah blah. i stopped watching at it's over saturated and color shift being horrible.. it's known fact this monitor beats all other tn panels in viewing angles.... this guy just belongs on ips that's all. there are plenty of us who have gone from ips to the swift and don't regret it


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

good cuz I've never had an IPS and always wanted the colors they had but never knew they were not great for gaming because of ghosting and sluggish lag and all that.

I love my Swift and it feels light years ahead of my old monitor


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiggerN*
> 
> My order on bestbuy is still " in processing" over 24 hours later


Same with me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Same.. I think we can assume it will end up getting backordered. This is just a guess but the brief moments they appeared "in stock" was probably more unintended side effects of returns processing or something like that, where one or two briefly show up as being in inventory but then get processed out - but not before orders get placed, thanks to our lightning fast reflexes.


Did you guys get your credit card/debit cards charged by BestBuy like me. I called and they told me because it was switched to back order it should drop off and not be charged to my debit card. I hope because now if it does and it comes available at newegg or somewhere closer for me to pick up I may not have the cash to buy it.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> hey guys need help fast,
> 
> Will a single R9 280 run this at 120hz for CSGO its only game i play, CPU 4690k at 4.4
> 
> I know its over kill for that game but i like the RES as i do alot of work on pc as i work from home and always have a crap load of windows open
> 
> Cheers


i cant pass 85hz with amd 290


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I don't like this guy talkin smack bout the Swift...


It wasn't that bad. He was just spoiled for color on an IPS panel. Anyone who doesn't understand the BASIC differences between IPS and TN and whines about it, shouldn't be doing reviews. IPS is excellent for slow updates that look perfect. TN is better for speed. That guy wants it all, he wants it now, and he wants it for free.

But if you want to feel good about the monitor ...





Now if I can just get ONE.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Well sadly I had to return one monitor at day 29. It developed a spot that could be seen on light backgrounds. It sucks because the monitor had zero problems until that showed up. It was not there at the beginning. It makes me even more disappointed because my third Swift and my GTX 980 are coming in the mail today. I really wanted to try Nvidia Surround. I play a lot of BF4. Now I have to wait for more stock at Best Buy. It is hard having just one when I got used to all of the screen real estate of two.

My system is changing from an Acer GD235Hz with two EVGA GTX 670's to three Swifts with one EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0. I want to try and hold out for the GTX 980 Ti before I go back to SLI. Maybe it will be released within the step up range so I do loose money on my 980.


----------



## Descadent

that sucks

how was a single 980 with 3 swifts treating ya?


----------



## theonlydz

Ok, I just got my ROG Swift monitor, I had a 690 and i didn't have a proper adapter so I went ahead and threw two gtx 970 asus strix in my machine....

monitor looks GREAT, games look GREAT... but i'm having ONE major issue... I would love to know if any of you are having this issue..

About 5 minutes into my game, running at full resolution, 144hz, gsync on, vertical sync set to gsync...

5 minutes in, I get a double ghosted image, and the screen goes bright green... then it sticks, and i have to restart my computer to get rid of it.... i've tried bf4 and dota 2, it does it on both games about 3-5 minutes in....

when i turn gsync off, and turn Vsync to off, i don't have any problems..

does anyone know if my monitor is faulty, if this is a driver issue, or if this is a common problem??

I mean the entire screen goes bright green and i see double of every image behind the green.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that sucks
> 
> how was a single 980 with 3 swifts treating ya?


I just got my 980 today, so I never got to try it. I only tried two monitors in stereo, only while benchmarking. It would be weird to play an FPS with the bezels being right in the center. It was a slight hassel with two gpu's because you always have to disable SLI to use both monitors, then re-enable SLI when playing games. The second monitor was useless for gaming. Hopefully this monitor is restocked on Best Buy's website soon.

I have my new second monitor connected now. No dead pixels or any issues to speak of. That makes me happy. I also have my 980 installed, so no more switching between SLI. Time to benchmark before I have to work. Just curious to see how one 980 SC stacks up to two 670's.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonlydz*
> 
> Ok, I just got my ROG Swift monitor, I had a 690 and i didn't have a proper adapter so I went ahead and threw two gtx 970 asus strix in my machine....
> 
> monitor looks GREAT, games look GREAT... but i'm having ONE major issue... I would love to know if any of you are having this issue..
> 
> About 5 minutes into my game, running at full resolution, 144hz, gsync on, vertical sync set to gsync...
> 
> 5 minutes in, I get a double ghosted image, and the screen goes bright green... then it sticks, and i have to restart my computer to get rid of it.... i've tried bf4 and dota 2, it does it on both games about 3-5 minutes in....
> 
> when i turn gsync off, and turn Vsync to off, i don't have any problems..
> 
> does anyone know if my monitor is faulty, if this is a driver issue, or if this is a common problem??
> 
> I mean the entire screen goes bright green and i see double of every image behind the green.


Turn off vsync and just use gsync.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I wish Amazon would just hurry up and get some of these, they haven't had any in 3+weeks!


----------



## Descadent

no kidding the hunt was bad enough for my 2nd one..... 3rd is going to be even worse!

i feel bad for people who haven't even gotten one yet though...just gotta be proactive to get it that's for sure


----------



## theonlydz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Turn off vsync and just use gsync.


It says enable gsync, then under the card settings set vsync to gsync.

In the game i do have vsync turned off....

On both bf4 and dota 2 this is what happens a few minutes in...

I'll try testing it more and reassure that vsync is indeed off in the games when i get home... but so far it seems jacked..

attaching images..


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

RMA it, this seem like faulty g-sync chip or something else


----------



## Xerin7

I placed my order at Best Buy on 10/10 and it just arrived today. Loving it so far! Just a couple questions:

1) There is a lot of screen flickering when I play World of Tanks. No problem when browsing, etc. Has anyone else seen this and any way to fix?
2) I'm not sure what the instructions mean when they say to set Vysnc to Gsync? I thought you were just supposed to keep Vsync off in game settings?


----------



## Drebinx

Is your monitor in ULMB or Gsync mode while playing world of tanks ?

Also


----------



## Xerin7

Thanks for the screenshot, I have that setting by default. I believe my monitor is in Gsync mode during WOT because the base stays lit red.


----------



## Descadent

might be world of tanks not liking gsync? what about other games?


----------



## Pichonazo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerin7*
> 
> Thanks for the screenshot, I have that setting by default. I believe my monitor is in Gsync mode during WOT because the base stays lit red.


Don't look at the base red color to check whether gsync is on or not... you have to look at the lower right part of the screen... that's what tells you about it.


----------



## Xerin7

I tried manually cycling through the 60/12/144 Hz options and that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Xerin7

Thanks, it is white at desktop but turns red during WOT so I guess it is working.


----------



## molleh

Mine is still showing Order Processing at bestbuy.com...


----------



## D749

Has anyone else calibrated their display with an X-Rite i1 Display Pro?

These are the settings I used - do they loo correct?



I noticed that if you allow the software calibration tool to control the monitor that during the test the display prompts you if want the light ring active or inactive. It's as if the monitor is reset to its defaults during the test. I just quickly hit no. Curious if anyone else noticed that.

Thanks.


----------



## TiggerN

Just got an order through on newegg, my bestbuy one is still "in processing" gonna cancel that one.


----------



## MaelstromOC

Yep, I put in an order as soon as I got my in stock alert. (literally finished within 60 seconds of the in stock change at Newegg.) Have my fingers crossed!


----------



## brandon6199

Ahhhhh I wish this happened yesterday so that I'd have mine today


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiggerN*
> 
> Just got an order through on newegg, my bestbuy one is still "in processing" gonna cancel that one.


I'm going to do the same. I got an order through on Newegg but I had to update the expiration date on my credit card after the fact. I freaking hope that doesn't somehow throw a wrench in the works...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> Yep, I put in an order as soon as I got my in stock alert. (literally finished within 60 seconds of the in stock change at Newegg.) Have my fingers crossed!


Yup me too I just bought mine from newegg planning on using will call I hope I can get it today if not maybe Monday before work unless I feel sick








I also just canceled my order from BestBuy and got a comfirmation but my debit card still shows my money was taking out from BB but processing so it may fall off. Just happy to buy it from the Egg close to me less problems.


----------



## molleh

Well they already charged my card so they better freaking send it or I am gonna be PISSED


----------



## Descadent

Dang it.. Missed it.


----------



## TiggerN

I dont think that will cause you any problems (hopefully), Ive made purchases before with the wrong expiration date.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiggerN*
> 
> I dont think that will cause you any problems (hopefully), Ive made purchases before with the wrong expiration date.


Thanks, I hope so too. Order status already says "packaging" so I'm hoping it'll be fine.

I also ordered an Acer XB70H just in case this much-maligned "vertical lines" problem really bugs me. It's the only issue I'm worried about with the Swift (aside from regular monitor worries like dead pixels, backlight bleed etc).


----------



## Berserknitro

Sweeeeeet i snagged 2 more...Newegg is usually good with orders..if it gets rejected it will happen within minutes.Now what am i to do with Xstar monitor..lol


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Just got one from Newegg. I still cannot believe it sold out so fast. Hopefully this will be the last time I need to order one.


----------



## naved777

Seems like this monitor is plagued with issues








was seriously considering to get one and shift back to Nvidia...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Dang it.. Missed it.


Guys I just got off the phone from NEWEGG because I want to pick this thing up today. And she was checking on it for me and said I have to wait tell I get a email saying it's okay to pickup.

Also I asked her how many do you show IN STOCK she said 101 of them, I asked her just at City of Industry location and she said yes. So I'm very surprised they are out. Unless these are all leaving from CA to other States to be processed. You guys might want to call.


----------



## molleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Seems like this monitor is plagued with issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was seriously considering to get one and shift back to Nvidia...


Yeah, I'm a bit worried too. I will definitely post up my experiences once I've had it for a day or two.


----------



## Skrillion

For those that care and are in the NYC area, Microcenter in Brooklyn has at least one monitor in stock. I'm staring at the unopened box as I type this.


----------



## jtcarpenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> For those that care and are in the NYC area, Microcenter in Brooklyn has at least one monitor in stock. I'm staring at the unopened box as I type this.


I'll pay you back


----------



## TiggerN

Wow lol. So i order one on Newegg because my best buy one was in processin for two days, get the order through on newegg, then get an email telling me my best buy one has shipped today and cancellation request denied lol!


----------



## TiggerN

two rog swifts on the way **** kkkkkkkk


----------



## molleh

Hahaha. My Best Buy order is still sitting on "Pending cancellation request". I have a feeling the same thing will happen to me.

I guess worst case scenario if one monitor has issues I can check the other one and send the loser back.









edit: motherf***er, just got the shipment confirmation from Best Buy, lmao.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Hahaha. My Best Buy order is still sitting on "Pending cancellation request". I have a feeling the same thing will happen to me.
> 
> I guess worst case scenario if one monitor has issues I can check the other one and send the loser back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: motherf***er, just got the shipment confirmation from Best Buy, lmao.


No! Worst case scenario you have to send both back....lol...Hopefully not..


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Seems like this monitor is plagued with issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was seriously considering to get one and shift back to Nvidia...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Yeah, I'm a bit worried too. I will definitely post up my experiences once I've had it for a day or two.


as always on every thing ever on the internet, only the vocal minority speak up. many of us have more than 1 swift (two for me, hunting for the 3rd) and both are flawless.... the issues in grand scope of things are no different than anything else ever created or manufactured.

besides if you get a problem, it's not like you can't return it for a replacement or a refund.


----------



## brandon6199

Just picked up my ROG Swift... I can't get Windows to recognize my Swift though. I am using Windows 8.1 64-bit with a GTX 980 with the latest NVIDIA drivers.

The screen will only show a display during POST where it shows my motherboard splash screen. After that, it will not show anything at all once booted into Windows. I can't get it to be recognized at all. Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Just picked up my ROG Swift... I can't get Windows to recognize my Swift though. I am using Windows 8.1 64-bit with a GTX 980 with the latest NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> The screen will only show a display during POST where it shows my motherboard splash screen. After that, it will not show anything at all once booted into Windows. I can't get it to be recognized at all. Anyone have any ideas??


Run in safe mode with low res. Readjust the reso. Reboot


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Run in safe mode with low res. Readjust the reso. Reboot


That works, however as soon as I boot into Windows and the regular drivers load up I still have the same issue.

This person has the same exact issue that I am running into: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51025-Problems-with-PG278Q


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> That works, however as soon as I boot into Windows and the regular drivers load up I still have the same issue.
> 
> This person has the same exact issue that I am running into: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51025-Problems-with-PG278Q


do a fresh windows install on a new partition on your drive / another disk and install the nvidia drivers. this way you can see whether is a software or hardware problem.
if the problem is fixed via a fresh install, software issue.
alternatively, hardware issue.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> That works, however as soon as I boot into Windows and the regular drivers load up I still have the same issue.
> 
> This person has the same exact issue that I am running into: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51025-Problems-with-PG278Q


Hmmm, I had a similar issue. I changed out my GPUs the same day though, so I thought it was the GPUs. I ended up reinstalling my drivers in safe mode and rebooting. Still had the black screen after the windows logo. I let it sit for a few minutes and it went to the desktop fine. Never had the issue again. Maybe wait a bit longer?


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Just picked up my ROG Swift... I can't get Windows to recognize my Swift though. I am using Windows 8.1 64-bit with a GTX 980 with the latest NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> The screen will only show a display during POST where it shows my motherboard splash screen. After that, it will not show anything at all once booted into Windows. I can't get it to be recognized at all. Anyone have any ideas??


Did you use the *ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL* from Asus Rog Swift site? ----> H E R E


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> do a fresh windows install on a new partition on your drive / another disk and install the nvidia drivers. this way you can see whether is a software or hardware problem.
> if the problem is fixed via a fresh install, software issue.
> alternatively, hardware issue.


That is what I'm doing right now. I've literally tried everything. It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. My Swift will work fine WITHOUT the NVIDIA drivers, however, as soon as I install them, the screen goes black and I can't get it to display anything for the life of me. Uninstall the drivers, and boom, displays perfectly fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Hmmm, I had a similar issue. I changed out my GPUs the same day though, so I thought it was the GPUs. I ended up reinstalling my drivers in safe mode and rebooting. Still had the black screen after the windows logo. I let it sit for a few minutes and it went to the desktop fine. Never had the issue again. Maybe wait a bit longer?


Strange. We'll see. Re-installing Windows now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Did you use the *ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL* from Asus Rog Swift site? ----> H E R E


I did. Right-clicked it and clicked "install". Nothing happened.

Thanks for the replies guys... I really do hope I can figure this out soon.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> That is what I'm doing right now. I've literally tried everything. It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. My Swift will work fine WITHOUT the NVIDIA drivers, however, as soon as I install them, the screen goes black and I can't get it to display anything for the life of me. Uninstall the drivers, and boom, displays perfectly fine.


Uninstall the nvidia drivers with the nvidia drivers uninstaller to ensure all the nvidia settings are deleted from the hidden folders and registry and then make a new reinstallation

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

But since you reinstalled Windows without anything better, check if an update of the bios of your motherboard exists, last time I have seen post of a french user having exact same problem, he fixed by flashing its mobo to latest bios.


----------



## Descadent

amazon has another warehouse deal...but it's $36 more than a new one... i just got one from warehouse for $790 and it was sealed and brand new...so someone may want to take the risk and spend $36 more to get it. you can always return it. I'll personally wait and get my 3rd one for $800 or less.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon has another warehouse deal...but it's $36 more than a new one... i just got one from warehouse for $790 and it was sealed and brand new...so someone may want to take the risk and spend $36 more to get it. you can always return it. I'll personally wait and get my 3rd one for $800 or less.


Did the one you ordered say there was less than 5% cosmetic damage on top/side/back of item? Did it say anything about condition?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Just ordered it, let's see what it looks like come Tuesday


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Did the one you ordered say there was less than 5% cosmetic damage on top/side/back of item? Did it say anything about condition?


Yeah it said the same exact thing which was funny... because it was sealed from asus still lol...they just slapped a warehouse sticker on it and sold it for less. i guess it was return, someone had buyer's remorse or something


----------



## y2kcamaross

Let's hope I get as lucky as you!


----------



## TiggerN

Had to cancel my newegg order since my best buy one supposedly shipped, be prepared to to order it guys!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> That is what I'm doing right now. I've literally tried everything. It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. My Swift will work fine WITHOUT the NVIDIA drivers, however, as soon as I install them, the screen goes black and I can't get it to display anything for the life of me. Uninstall the drivers, and boom, displays perfectly fine.
> Strange. We'll see. Re-installing Windows now.
> I did. Right-clicked it and clicked "install". Nothing happened.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys... I really do hope I can figure this out soon.


Alright so...

Completely re-installed Windows 8.1 64-bit. I then booted into safe mode and downloaded the latest NVIDIA drivers. Then, I booted back up into Windows 8.1 and... it worked. Finally said that the G-sync monitor was detected and all was well.

Now there's another problem. The Swift will repeatedly lose connection and re-connect from my PC! It goes into "out of range" and then comes back... then goes away and then comes back. I've tried all the display ports on my GTX 980 and made sure that all connections were good. I've tried unplugging and plugging the power back into the Swift. It will just continue to lose signal and regain it, and lose signal and regain it. And it will also flicker black on the display as well, as if the connection isn't 100%.

It just constantly loses signal and re-gains signal, then loses signal and regains signal. I'm just trying to identify what the issue is here so that I can replace whatever may be causing these issues. Could it be the DisplayPort cable? Or is my Swift defective? I really don't think it's my GTX 980, especially since it outputs to HDMI completely fine and without any issues whatsoever. I've also pretty much ruled out software being an issue due to the fact that I've completely re-installed Windows along with all necessary drivers and the issue still persists.

Also, I have the latest BIOS for my motherboard, and latest NVIDIA drivers for my GTX 980 (even tried older drivers as well, still didn't work)

Any ideas?

EDIT: Here's a pic of it running without any NVIDIA drivers installed whatsoever. Stays on perfectly fine. As soon as I install the drivers, I begin to have issues.


----------



## Romir

My 4th Swift seems to have gone bad after two weeks of heavy use. I turned it on this morning and the text was "blurry" and scaled looking. Its worst on the left side and vanishes on the far right side. Power cycles, driver re-installation, and different cables/computer haven't fixed it.



I've returned one monitor out of 30 before this and now 4 out of 4...


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Alright so...
> 
> Completely re-installed Windows 8.1 64-bit. I then booted into safe mode and downloaded the latest NVIDIA drivers. Then, I booted back up into Windows 8.1 and... it worked. Finally said that the G-sync monitor was detected and all was well.
> 
> Now there's another problem. The Swift will repeatedly lose connection and re-connect from my PC! It goes into "out of range" and then comes back... then goes away and then comes back. I've tried all the display ports on my GTX 980 and made sure that all connections were good. I've tried unplugging and plugging the power back into the Swift. It will just continue to lose signal and regain it, and lose signal and regain it. And it will also flicker black on the display as well, as if the connection isn't 100%.
> 
> It just constantly loses signal and re-gains signal, then loses signal and regains signal. I'm just trying to identify what the issue is here so that I can replace whatever may be causing these issues. Could it be the DisplayPort cable? Or is my Swift defective? I really don't think it's my GTX 980, especially since it outputs to HDMI completely fine and without any issues whatsoever. I've also pretty much ruled out software being an issue due to the fact that I've completely re-installed Windows along with all necessary drivers and the issue still persists.
> 
> Also, I have the latest BIOS for my motherboard, and latest NVIDIA drivers for my GTX 980 (even tried older drivers as well, still didn't work)
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Here's a pic of it running without any NVIDIA drivers installed whatsoever. Stays on perfectly fine. As soon as I install the drivers, I begin to have issues.


Just a quick update... I finally fixed this issue. Go ahead and take a wild guess as to what the issue was?

It was the DisplayPort cable that came with the Swift. I purchased a $25 high quality Belkin DisplayPort cable, and plugged it right in, and it worked flawlessly. I cannot believe how smooth this monitor is. CS:GO just looks........ unbelievable to say the least. Can't wait to keep playing with it some more.


----------



## Descadent

Crazy! Call asus and maybe they'll send you a replacement cable.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Just a quick update... I finally fixed this issue. Go ahead and take a wild guess as to what the issue was?
> 
> It was the DisplayPort cable that came with the Swift. I purchased a $25 high quality Belkin DisplayPort cable, and plugged it right in, and it worked flawlessly. I cannot believe how smooth this monitor is. CS:GO just looks........ unbelievable to say the least. Can't wait to keep playing with it some more.


What monitor did you have before?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What monitor did you have before?


ASUS PB278Q


----------



## Bruticis

Was anyone else ever able to figure out how to disable the test pattern after a signal loss? I'd really like to be able to power down my PC and not have to turn off the power to the Swift every time.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Was anyone else ever able to figure out how to disable the test pattern after a signal loss? I'd really like to be able to power down my PC and not have to turn off the power to the Swift every time.


I have seen a few reports of what you are describing, but mine does not do it............ strange.


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Just a quick update... I finally fixed this issue. Go ahead and take a wild guess as to what the issue was?


I don't know why this info isn't highlighted more. I was just fortunate to have read about this issue in the Discussion Thread when i ordered my Swift. I wonder how many Swifts were sent back due to a bad DP cable.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> I don't know why this info isn't highlighted more. I was just fortunate to have read about this issue in the Discussion Thread when i ordered my Swift. I wonder how many Swifts were sent back due to a bad DP cable.


One would think the supplied DP cable would work without problems. But perhaps that isn't the case for everyone.


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> One would think the supplied DP cable would work without problems. But perhaps that isn't the case for everyone.


I thought so too as well. However, the cable is the easiest to skimp on really. I'm just glad I knew about the possible issue before-hand.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> I thought so too as well. However, the cable is the easiest to skimp on really. I'm just glad I knew about the possible issue before-hand.


Imagine if the cable is the source of all the, or at least some, issues many people are having with this monitor. I'm not saying it's a bad cable but there are those who are broken or have malfunctioned.

It'd also be interesting if someone who has had issues with this monitor and the stock cable tried another cable that's shorter, so as to rule out length as an issue.


----------



## Roelv

It's not just the length that matters for cables but also the thickness (AWG rating), those 2 together determine the resistance. I wish it would be possible to use some longer cables but I can't find any that are guaranteed to work, they just aren't thick enough.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> It's not just the length that matters for cables but also the thickness (AWG rating), those 2 together determine the resistance. I wish it would be possible to use some longer cables but I can't find any that are guaranteed to work, they just aren't thick enough.


Does anyone know what the AWG rating on the supplied DisplayPort cable from Asus is? I wonder if I could get something that's shorter and thicker than it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> It's not just the length that matters for cables but also the thickness (AWG rating), those 2 together determine the resistance. I wish it would be possible to use some longer cables but I can't find any that are guaranteed to work, they just aren't thick enough.


there are plenty on amazon that work, at least here


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there are plenty on amazon that work, at least here


Can you give a link to such a cable that has been tested at 144Hz? From what I can see, the longest is 3 meters (10 feet).


----------



## Descadent

they will work, at the end of the day a dp cable is a dp cable just like an hdmi cable is an hdmi cable. on is on and off is off and dp cables carry the proper bandwidth to do it obviously. now having a defect is a different story. there is nothing different from the cable that comes with the monitors. length isn't going to change anything when it's a digital signal that doesn't need a booster

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dp%201.2%20cable&sprefix=dp+1.2+c%2Caps


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> they will work, at the end of the day a dp cable is a dp cable just like an hdmi cable is an hdmi cable. on is on and off is off and dp cables carry the proper bandwidth to do it obviously. now having a defect is a different story. there is nothing different from the cable that comes with the monitors. length isn't going to change anything when it's a digital signal that doesn't need a booster
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dp%201.2%20cable&sprefix=dp+1.2+c%2Caps


I like to think that there is a difference. Otherwise why would cables be different in thickness and whatnot? If there weren't a difference they'd all be the same, which they're not.

At any rate, I've found a 30AWG and 32AWG cable, both around 1M. If my cable ends up not being good then I'll get one of those.


----------



## Descadent

the only difference is awg but they all inherently do the same thing


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the only difference is awg but they all inherently do the same thing


True. But this is a 1440p 144hz panel pushing the utmost limits of the Displayport 1.2 technology. One needs a top-of-the-line cable for a top-of-the-line monitor.


----------



## Roelv

I have seen many people in this thread and other forums try longer cables and fail. It's right that the quality of the cable doesn't really matter at short distances but it's different at longer distances when pushing the maximum bandwidth of the cable, it's still copper which has a resistance unlike fiber. There are 10+ meter cables which are "4K ready" but if you read properly, they say it's for 30Hz, and for 1440P it's 60Hz. You could still try to push for 144Hz but visual errors are likely to occur if it works at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I like to think that there is a difference. Otherwise why would cables be different in thickness and whatnot? If there weren't a difference they'd all be the same, which they're not.
> 
> At any rate, I've found a 30AWG and 32AWG cable, both around 1M. If my cable ends up not being good then I'll get one of those.


Smaller AWG means thicker, a 1M cable with 32 AWG has a worse resistance than a 2M cable with 28 AWG. Though 30 AWG at 1M is a little better. I hope the cable supplied with the Swift is 28 AWG.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> True. But this is a 1440p 144hz panel pushing the utmost limits of the Displayport 1.2 technology. One needs a top-of-the-line cable for a top-of-the-line monitor.


don't believe the marketing, you make it sound like only monster cables can give you high quality 1080p picture from hdmi 

but when i get my 3rd swift i'll need a 10ft dp to connect to the pc so i'll be able to help from there and i'll be buying off amazon.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> but when i get my 3rd swift i'll need a 10ft dp to connect to the pc so i'll be able to help from there and i'll be buying off amazon.


That's true, only real tests can tell how well it works. I would personally prefer something like 15ft but I haven't seen people who succeeded at that, and I don't want to buy a cable that's not going to work.
Anyway I still have some time, I managed to convince myself that I will wait until Big Maxwell when I get 3 Swifts at the same time


----------



## y2kcamaross

Alright when this monitor gets delivered to me Tuesday I need some gsync/ulmb noob advice, how do I activate either, etc


----------



## Nizzen

I want DSR+SLI+swift to work now !!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Smaller AWG means thicker, a 1M cable with 32 AWG has a worse resistance than a 2M cable with 28 AWG. Though 30 AWG at 1M is a little better. I hope the cable supplied with the Swift is 28 AWG.


I was under the impression that higher is better. It seemed to me that the 32AWG cable was noticeably thicker than the 30AWG cable.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Alright when this monitor gets delivered to me Tuesday I need some gsync/ulmb noob advice, how do I activate either, etc


G-Sync: Nvidia Control Panel -> Set-Up G-Sync


You might have to go to Manage 3D Settings and enable G-Sync. It should be the next to the bottom of the choices in the window. (Where V-Sync/AV-Sync normally are).
Notes:
To Run in G-Sync, all games must be run in fullscreen mode. Not fullscreen(windowed) or windowed modes.
V-Sync ingame must by turned off.
You'll see that G-Sync is active when the power light goes from a yellowish-white to pure red.
Light in Motion (the LED in the stand's base) is NOT the light that tells you when G-Sync is active
Some Blizzard games are really wonky with G-Sync.
Might actually have to enable V-Sync in the game after putting it in Fullscreen mode to activate G-Sync for that Blizzard title. Most notably for me, Diablo 3. 




ULMB: Nvidia Control Panel -> Manage 3D Settings


Turn off G-Sync in NVCP.
Then go into the CRU (Set Resolution in NVCP) and change it to 120Hz. ULMB will only work with 120Hz refresh rate if I remember correctly (Haven't used it in ages, G-Sync blows it out of the water imho).
Then go into your monitor's OSD, and navigate your way to the submenu where it says ULMB (it shouldn't be greyed out now). I'm not at my computer so I cannot tell you the exact menu/submenu options.
Choose the pulse rate to whatever you want.
Oh, and I forgot to mention, that I think you do have to have brightness @ 100% to start off. Since ULMB will lower the brightness of your monitor considerably.

Notes:
Probably want to have V-Sync turned on at all times if you plan on running ULMB. Also, you'll need a setup capable of pushing out frames fast enough to maintain 120fps at ALL TIMES. Otherwise, ULMB just tends to really really really really really really really really really really really really really suck.


Hope that helped!


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I was under the impression that higher is better. It seemed to me that the 32AWG cable was noticeably thicker than the 30AWG cable.


Lower the gauge number..Thicker the wire.. example.. 28awg is thicker per 30awg..


----------



## adamwzl

Welp my Swift just took a crap. Not even 60 days old, purchased on 8/29/14.

After dealing with the screen door affect since day one now the damn thing is super blurry on all HZ levels. Can't even read text without tons of eye strain.

Those who have had RMA's what is the cost of shipping? Does ASUS do a return policy like Dell does with their Ultrasharps?

Sigh, anyone else really disappointed in how many units are failing now?


----------



## molleh

The odds are slim, but have you tried a different DP cable?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> It's not just the length that matters for cables but also the thickness (AWG rating), those 2 together determine the resistance. I wish it would be possible to use some longer cables but I can't find any that are guaranteed to work, they just aren't thick enough.


I'm using a 10ft Belkin DisplayPort cable with absolutely no issues whatsoever. Works perfectly. And it's 10 feet long.


----------



## Descadent

amazon has another warehouse deal up but it's $868


----------



## y2kcamaross

Another thing I've read in this thread is that if you have SLI, you need more than 80fps basically to see the effects of Gsync, but with single card that thresh hold is much lower, any truth to that?


----------



## Descadent

I haven't never heard that, nor has nvidia ever said that that i recall. only talking about sweet spot is that 40-60 for gsync but never anything in relation to sli...just sli had issues with older drivers and gsync


----------



## GigaChip

This is the cable I used.

As for Sli and Gysnc, you do feel the lower fps.


----------



## adamwzl

I just ordered that DP cable from amazon just now after going to best buy and getting in a argument with their "knowledgeable" staff who didn't seem to know what a display port cable was. Trying to sell me VGA... Had get someone from geek squad to clarify to that associate what the hell Displayport was.

Hopefully it's just a cable issue for my fix. But I assume a RMA is in my future.


----------



## El Scotch

Dear Asus, please sell a g-sync-less version of the Swift (call it the ROG Steady, or something) for those of us who want a 144hz, ULMB 1440p monitor.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scotch*
> 
> Dear Asus, please sell a g-sync-less version of the Swift (call it the ROG Steady, or something) for those of us who want a 144hz, ULMB 1440p monitor.


how can you not want the glorious gsync?!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> I just ordered that DP cable from amazon just now after going to best buy and getting in a argument with their "knowledgeable" staff who didn't seem to know what a display port cable was. Trying to sell me VGA... Had get someone from geek squad to clarify to that associate what the hell Displayport was.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a cable issue for my fix. But I assume a RMA is in my future.


Hahaha... the same exact thing happened to me when I was looking to purchase a replacement DisplayPort 1.2 cable. I usually try to stay away from Best Buy as much as I can, but since I needed a DisplayPort cable in a hurry, and it was closeby, I decided to check to see if they had any.

When I approached the staff and asked them to point me in the direction of where the DisplayPort cables were, he took me to the video cables isle and looked around for a second and shortly after realized that they didn't have any. He looked at me blankly and said that they don't carry DisplayPort cables because they were "outdated". Instead of getting into an argument with the guy, I just smiled at him and said "thank you" and walked out.

He also did offer me a VGA cable since I told him I was looking to hook up my new monitor to my computer... lol. Pure comedy.

I went to my local Fry's and sure enough, they had it in stock and took care of me right away. I really dislike Best Buy.


----------



## Kronvict

Currently in stock as of now on newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## wyant50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Currently in stock as of now on newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


It doesn't show in stock, it says 'Not Available', Does the monitor really sell out that quickly?


----------



## wyant50

I picked up this monitor at my local Frys and all I can say is WOW! All that time wasted trying to do surround gaming with 1080p monitors. Finally I can give my Titan a work out!


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how can you not want the glorious gsync?!


Well ignorance is bliss they say huh, and yes im talking about what he was saying









It's really crazy NOT want to have g-sync so im guessing he have never seen it or even worse, use a crappy AMD gpu ..LOL!

And for anyone that have seen and used g-sync and not care about it must be ready for a mental hospital


----------



## Descadent

newegg, i am disappointed in you and your 4am in the morning in stock


----------



## chrisk1

I just shagged a swift from Microcenter online! Wohoo!

Still in Stock!

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor


----------



## chrisk1

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> I just shagged a swift from Microcenter online! Wohoo!
> 
> Still in Stock!
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor


MAY NOT BE IN STOCK AT TIME OF ORDER


----------



## chrisk1

Well let's hope. At least you can add to your cart now. At 5am CST time that wasn't an option.


----------



## jtcarpenter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> It doesn't show in stock, it says 'Not Available', Does the monitor really sell out that quickly?


It would seem so, yes. The way I was able to get an order in was by signing up at a website called Now in Stock for that product. It would send me a alert when say New Egg, Best Buy or Tiger Direct had one.


----------



## chrisk1

Fry's by me says they don't carry that monitor.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Another thing I've read in this thread is that if you have SLI, you need more than 80fps basically to see the effects of Gsync, but with single card that thresh hold is much lower, any truth to that?


Not at all. I have SLI and it works completely fine.


----------



## Threx

Ok, I have a big issue getting Gsync to work. This problem was reported several pages ago but I still can't solve the problem.

USING GTX 770:

While using the latest driver (344.11, supports Maxwell) my Gsync is broken. I test this using the Gsync pendulum demo. Gsync is shown to be activated during the demo, but I get terrible stuttering, just as much as Vsync On.

When I roll the driver back to 340.52 (released in July, doesn't support Maxwell), Gsync works fine.

USING GTX 980:

I just bought a 980 Strix. While using either of the latest drivers that support Maxwell (344.16 or 344.11), Gsync is broken again. I have confirmed that Gsync does "activate" but it's super stuttery.

I'm unable to roll back to the 340.52 driver since it doesn't support Maxwell so it refuses to install.

Anyone have any ideas? =/

Note 1: The "Enable Gsync" option -is- checked in the control panel.
Note 2: In "Manage 3D settings" I have tried switching Power management mode to both Adaptive and Prefer Maximum Performance, neither works.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Ok, I have a big issue getting Gsync to work. This problem was reported several pages ago but I still can't solve the problem.
> 
> USING GTX 770:
> 
> While using the latest driver (344.11, supports Maxwell) my Gsync is broken. I test this using the Gsync pendulum demo. Gsync is shown to be activated during the demo, but I get terrible stuttering, just as much as Vsync On.
> 
> When I roll the driver back to 340.52 (released in July, doesn't support Maxwell), Gsync works fine.
> 
> USING GTX 980:
> 
> I just bought a 980 Strix. While using either of the latest drivers that support Maxwell (344.16 or 344.11), Gsync is broken again. I have confirmed that Gsync does "activate" but it's super stuttery.
> 
> I'm unable to roll back to the 340.52 driver since it doesn't support Maxwell so it refuses to install.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? =/
> 
> Note 1: The "Enable Gsync" option -is- checked in the control panel.
> Note 2: In "Manage 3D settings" I have tried switching Power management mode to both Adaptive and Prefer Maximum Performance, neither works.


FWIW, gsync does not fix stuttering. It fixes tearing.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Ok, I have a big issue getting Gsync to work. This problem was reported several pages ago but I still can't solve the problem.
> 
> USING GTX 770:
> 
> While using the latest driver (344.11, supports Maxwell) my Gsync is broken. I test this using the Gsync pendulum demo. Gsync is shown to be activated during the demo, but I get terrible stuttering, just as much as Vsync On.
> 
> When I roll the driver back to 340.52 (released in July, doesn't support Maxwell), Gsync works fine.
> 
> USING GTX 980:
> 
> I just bought a 980 Strix. While using either of the latest drivers that support Maxwell (344.16 or 344.11), Gsync is broken again. I have confirmed that Gsync does "activate" but it's super stuttery.
> 
> I'm unable to roll back to the 340.52 driver since it doesn't support Maxwell so it refuses to install.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? =/
> 
> Note 1: The "Enable Gsync" option -is- checked in the control panel.
> Note 2: In "Manage 3D settings" I have tried switching Power management mode to both Adaptive and Prefer Maximum Performance, neither works.


when in doubt, format and try again.









something has something bugged some where


----------



## Mand12

So update on the vertical lines issue I was having (may be, but I'm not entirely convinced, a pixel inversion artifact): not much of an update.

NCIX ended up being resistant to approve a return without a picture or video of the defect, which is impossible given the motion-based nature of it, and they've said they're sending it to their Asus rep for them to look at. No word yet, but who knows when that will be.

I hope they don't give me nonsense about being outside of the return period...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> FWIW, gsync does not fix stuttering. It fixes tearing.


G-Sync most certainly does fix stuttering due to refresh rate.


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> newegg, i am disappointed in you and your 4am in the morning in stock


Happened to be up working late and was able to snag my second SWIFT from Newegg at 1:00 a.m. If the past weeks have been any indication, I welcome the late night stock as it was probably the only chance a mere mortal would have at ordering one before it sold out. In fact, it remained in stock for over an hour







. Don't you have three already by now?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Happened to be up working late and was able to snag my second SWIFT from Newegg at 1:00 a.m. If the past weeks have been any indication, I welcome the late night stock as it was probably the only chance a mere mortal would have at ordering one before it sold out. In fact, it remained in stock for over an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't you have three already by now?


2, still looking for the 3rd. I could have got my 3rd already but amazon jacked up the two warehouse deals that popped up over the weekend at $838 and $864 when I just bought warehouse deal last week for $790 for my 2nd one...


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 2, still looking for the 3rd. I could have got my 3rd already but amazon jacked up the two warehouse deals that popped up over the weekend at $838 and $864 when I just bought warehouse deal last week for $790 for my 2nd one...


Good choice. When getting three it seems a little unjustified paying more than $800, especially if it is open box. Anyway, here's to hoping for a pixel perfect monitor... maybe i should find a VGA or HDMI cable to sacrifice for good luck.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I find it hard to believe Amazon hasn't gotten any real stock since nearly a month ago, I wonder if they actually are getting new stock and just filtering them through their Amazon Warehouse deals at elevated prices. I guess I'll find out tomorrow, if my box is also completely sealed, it's a pretty good shot they are


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I can't believe you can't do a REAL ORDER from any site on the internet, or even directly from Asus.

I want one of these monitors, but honestly, playing games to get companies to take my money is getting old. Here is my credit card information, take it, put me on a list, when my name comes to the top of the list, bill me, email me, and left me get on with my life. I don't want to have to respond to a TXT alert at 3am from a web site that monitors it.

I think after TRYING to get one for 2 weeks now, and hearing about the issues people are having. If Asus, Newegg, Amazon, Best Buy, etc are willing to do things PROPERLY, then to heck with this monitor for now. They apparently don't want my money.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I can't believe you can't do a REAL ORDER from any site on the internet, or even directly from Asus.
> 
> I want one of these monitors, but honestly, playing games to get companies to take my money is getting old. Here is my credit card information, take it, put me on a list, when my name comes to the top of the list, bill me, email me, and left me get on with my life. I don't want to have to respond to a TXT alert at 3am from a web site that monitors it.
> 
> I think after TRYING to get one for 2 weeks now, and hearing about the issues people are having. If Asus, Newegg, Amazon, Best Buy, etc are willing to do things PROPERLY, then to heck with this monitor for now. They apparently don't want my money.


This is how i feel, but im patient, im gonna wait until these become easily available in brick and mortar stores, namely microcenter and go get one along with 2 gtx 970 g1s. Either asus is having supply issues, or as someone else noted earlier with amazon possibly selling them via warehouse deals above MSRP


----------



## wyant50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Fry's by me says they don't carry that monitor.


The Frys by me may of just had it in stock that week. It's not on their website though. If it helps, the upc is
886227752478. I think this is the frys sku: 8237286.

I believe the keyword he used when searching was Gsync.

Best of luck.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Fry's by me says they don't carry that monitor.


Yes they do. They just don't know that they do - totally serious.

The PLU for the ROG Swift in Frys' database is #8237286. It won't show up on the website. Only in their system. Ask one of the reps using that PLU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I can't believe you can't do a REAL ORDER from any site on the internet, or even directly from Asus.
> 
> I want one of these monitors, but honestly, playing games to get companies to take my money is getting old. Here is my credit card information, take it, put me on a list, when my name comes to the top of the list, bill me, email me, and left me get on with my life. I don't want to have to respond to a TXT alert at 3am from a web site that monitors it.
> 
> I think after TRYING to get one for 2 weeks now, and hearing about the issues people are having. If Asus, Newegg, Amazon, Best Buy, etc are willing to do things PROPERLY, then to heck with this monitor for now. They apparently don't want my money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> This is how i feel, but im patient, im gonna wait until these become easily available in brick and mortar stores, namely microcenter and go get one along with 2 gtx 970 g1s. Either asus is having supply issues, or as someone else noted earlier with amazon possibly selling them via warehouse deals above MSRP


Hang in there guys... trust me. I know that availability is a real pain in the a** right now, but believe me, it's totally worth it. I am literally blown away with how good this monitor is, especially if you have the proper hardware to run it. You'll just have to see it for yourself. 60hz looks like a slideshow now to me. It really is THAT good.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> It doesn't show in stock, it says 'Not Available', Does the monitor really sell out that quickly?


My nowinstock alert went off at 12:19 AM PST and it was a good hour later when i checked and posted that it was in stock so there was about a good hour or two window that it was available before getting sold out again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Fry's by me says they don't carry that monitor.


Show them this picture.


----------



## Lu(ky

Like I said a couple of threads back the girl at Newegg said she showed 105 of them at there warehouse in City of Industry. What I found Newegg likes to post maybe 10 available then 10 the next day so on keeps people shopping there rather than let them sell out one day then have to wait 1 month for another batch..


----------



## chrisk1

Anyone here with eyes older than 40









I am wondering how small the text is at 2560X1440 on a 27"

How well does Win 8.1 scaling work?


----------



## MaelstromOC

That alert that went off earlier in the AM appeared to be open box units for sale to me. I already purchased mine back on Friday, but I had an alert this morning. When I checked it, it took me to the open box page and they were all sold already. Not sure what was up with that.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Anyone here with eyes older than 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering how small the text is at 2560X1440 on a 27"
> 
> How well does Win 8.1 scaling work?


I have Windows 7 and a Swift, @46 I have no problem seeing and reading anything with this monitor.


----------



## go4life

I am very interested in getting this monitor, but having some doubts considering the very high price it retails for.

How would you describe g-sync? I have had several 120hz monitors and I am very sensitive to any input lag/delays etc, so g-sync sounds perfect for me if it actually does work as advertised.
How is it to use in badly coded games (say assassins creed etc)?
Is it worth stepping up from a 120hz Korean monitor?
Also read on the first pages of this thread that there is some SLI issues, are they fixed?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I am very interested in getting this monitor, but having some doubts considering the very high price it retails for.
> How would you describe g-sync? I have had several 120hz monitors and I am very sensitive to any input lag/delays etc, so g-sync sounds perfect for me if it actually does work as advertised.
> How is it to use in badly coded games (say assassins creed etc)?
> Is it worth stepping up from a 120hz Korean monitor?
> Also read on the first pages of this thread that there is some SLI issues, are they fixed?


I simply cannot recommend this monitor enough. Obviously, experiences vary but I have had 2 and they were/are both great (sold one due to lack of working displayports in SLI). G-sync seems to really smooth over the frame rate drops in games. I went back and played some AC4 right after I got it and could tell a huge difference from my previous 144Hz panel. The game was perfectly smooth and if I dont run fraps I cannot tell my frame rate drops unless it get below about 45. I cannot notice any input lag. I have my qnix as my secondary and it feels like I am trying to move the mouse thru jello on that monitor compared to the swift. I have had no issues with SLI other than the occasional micro stutter that is all to common in any multiple GPU setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Anyone here with eyes older than 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering how small the text is at 2560X1440 on a 27"
> 
> How well does Win 8.1 scaling work?


The eyes are a ways from 40 but text size IMO is comparable to a 24" 1080p. With scaling in 8.1 set to small (100%) I never find myself straining to read and I have never had things look improper for the resolution.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I am very interested in getting this monitor, but having some doubts considering the very high price it retails for.
> 
> How would you describe g-sync? I have had several 120hz monitors and I am very sensitive to any input lag/delays etc, so g-sync sounds perfect for me if it actually does work as advertised.
> How is it to use in badly coded games (say assassins creed etc)?
> Is it worth stepping up from a 120hz Korean monitor?
> Also read on the first pages of this thread that there is some SLI issues, are they fixed?


yeah to youtube you can learn all about gsync and how badass is it and what it exactly does. it isn't a gimmick


----------



## El Scotch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Well ignorance is bliss they say huh, and yes im talking about what he was saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really crazy NOT want to have g-sync so im guessing he have never seen it or even worse, use a crappy AMD gpu ..LOL!
> 
> And for anyone that have seen and used g-sync and not care about it must be ready for a mental hospital


G-Sync means little if you play everything in windowed mode.

1440 144hz though, that's a different story. Axe G-Sync and save $200.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scotch*
> 
> G-Sync means little if you play everything in windowed mode.
> 
> 1440 144hz though, that's a different story. Axe G-Sync and save $200.


noooo

and it's not hard to play in fullscreen...besides the swift is a fast alt tabber...very fast


----------



## Xerin7

For anyone else experiencing flickering when first using the monitor, I found this on page 6 of the manual:
Quote:


> The screen may flicker during the initial use due to the nature of the fluorescentlight. Turn off the Power Switch and turn it on again to make sure that the flicker disappears


Cycling through the Hz settings fixed this for me.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Fluorescent light?

I thought the back-light was LED, not CCFL?


----------



## Descadent

it's led


----------



## y2kcamaross

Well mine arrived from Amazon Warehouse, it's definitely been used before, I will test when I take my lunch break, hopefully it was only returned due to buyers remorse









Edit: Well I dunno, the box was definitely dinged up a bit, and the styrofoam inside the box was slightly broke on one side, but the monitor still has the plastic all around it and I don't see any marks, what all came in everyones boxes, was the display port and power cord just in a box? Was there any papers inside? Mine just has the display port and the power cable in seperate bags, nothing else in the box besides the monitor itself


----------



## Descadent

comes with manual and a disc


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Mine came with DP cable in a bag, power brick in a bag, power cable in a bag, CD, warranty, and manual. But no ROG related poster which would have been nice at this price point.


----------



## MetaRunner

So my Newegg 3-day shipping order is supposedly being shipped using a delivery service named Ontrac... I have never heard of them and so I decided to do a quick google search and whoa there are a lot of bad reviews and warnings about this company (often shipping for Newegg and Amazon Prime orders). Best part is the following is an exact quote under their terms and conditions:

"Our guarantee does not apply to shipments delayed by conditions beyond our control including but not limited to: *acts of God*, perils of the air, land, and sea; airline delays; weather conditions; acts of public enemies or terrorists; war; strikes; civil commotion; or acts or omissions of public authorities including Department of Agriculture, TSA, DOT, PES, and customs and health officials with actual or apparent authority. "

Could someone please enlighten me what shipping error exactly constitutes as an act of God?...

I am not impressed so far. We shall see what comes of this.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> So my Newegg 3-day shipping order is supposedly being shipped using a delivery service named Ontrac... I have never heard of them and so I decided to do a quick google search and whoa there are a lot of bad reviews and warnings about this company (often shipping for Newegg and Amazon Prime orders). Best part is the following is an exact quote under their terms and conditions:
> 
> "Our guarantee does not apply to shipments delayed by conditions beyond our control including but not limited to: *acts of God*, perils of the air, land, and sea; airline delays; weather conditions; acts of public enemies or terrorists; war; strikes; civil commotion; or acts or omissions of public authorities including Department of Agriculture, TSA, DOT, PES, and customs and health officials with actual or apparent authority. "
> 
> Could someone please enlighten me what shipping error exactly constitutes as an act of God?...
> 
> I am not impressed so far. We shall see what comes of this.


IIRC, Acts of God refers to natural disasters. At least in insurance terms.

Amazon uses Ontrac as well and I have no complaints. Whenever it's being shipped by Ontrac I get the package the next day even if I picked ground services. I'm located in SoCal so it might not be 1-day for you.


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> IIRC, Acts of God refers to natural disasters. At least in insurance terms.
> 
> Amazon uses Ontrac as well and I have no complaints. Whenever it's being shipped by Ontrac I get the package the next day even if I picked ground services. I'm located in SoCal so it might not be 1-day for you.


Thanks for the clarification and info! I have just never heard of this company before much less terms and conditions described as such. Oh obscure Newegg shipping partner, how thou frighten me.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification and info! I have just never heard of this company before much less terms and conditions described as such. Oh obscure Newegg shipping partner, how thou frighten me.


To be honest, if you google any shipping carrier, you'll hear about nightmares no matter what. When I see my package is being sent by Ontrac, i'm always glad since it's 1-day shipping and they usually deliver my packages earlier in the day compared to UPS/USPS/Fedex. Again tho, this is just my experience and it depends where you live.


----------



## Malinkadink

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor

"This product is no longer available." *cries*


----------



## wholeeo

I wonder what the issue is. I don't see this shortage being due to demand. Wonder if they stopped shipping in order to fix something... I put in an express RMA for my monitor about two weeks ago and am still in queue.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I wonder what the issue is. I don't see this shortage being due to demand. Wonder if they stopped shipping in order to fix something... I put in an express RMA for my monitor about two weeks ago and am still in queue.


I agree. This is an extreme shortage. We're now almost in November. I mean, are there really *that* many people around that would spend $800+ on a monitor?

Strange how ASUS has been so quiet lately in regards to the Swift's availability...


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I wonder what the issue is. I don't see this shortage being due to demand. Wonder if they stopped shipping in order to fix something... I put in an express RMA for my monitor about two weeks ago and am still in queue.


When I called Newegg a couple days ago, they said they had an active order of about 140-160 units with the first batches (as seen on nowinstock) beginning to arrive late last week and more expected to arrive over the next week or two. I think it is just trickling in slowly.

Fry's and Microcenter both seem to have pulled the item for the time being (too many returns?).

Best Buy seems to be receiving erratic but continued supply.

From what Descadent has been saying, it seems Amazon stopped directly selling the product last month and is only selling through 3rd parties and open box warehouse deals.

I would honestly recommend making sure you keep an eye on Newegg over the next week or two if you are looking to buy.


----------



## sdahlbe

Quote:


> http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor
> 
> "This product is no longer available." *cries*


I was just about to post the same thing here. I called the Microcenter in MN this morning to inquire about the status change, because I've been watching the website inventory for two weeks now (I missed the ROG Swift they got in last week, someone beat me to it). The employee I spoke with confirmed that his internal system was reflecting the same inventory status.

I was really hoping to buy this locally, because it would allow for an easier return in the case of a faulty display.


----------



## MaelstromOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> So my Newegg 3-day shipping order is supposedly being shipped using a delivery service named Ontrac... I have never heard of them and so I decided to do a quick google search and whoa there are a lot of bad reviews and warnings about this company (often shipping for Newegg and Amazon Prime orders). Best part is the following is an exact quote under their terms and conditions:
> 
> "Our guarantee does not apply to shipments delayed by conditions beyond our control including but not limited to: *acts of God*, perils of the air, land, and sea; airline delays; weather conditions; acts of public enemies or terrorists; war; strikes; civil commotion; or acts or omissions of public authorities including Department of Agriculture, TSA, DOT, PES, and customs and health officials with actual or apparent authority. "
> 
> Could someone please enlighten me what shipping error exactly constitutes as an act of God?...
> 
> I am not impressed so far. We shall see what comes of this.


Yeah, as other's have stated, you'll always see a ridiculous amount of negative reviews simply because people don't post positive things on the internet every time they use a service haha.

That said, if you ever order from Newegg, always at least choose the 3 day shipping. Their saver shipping is complete TRASH. I ordered my original 780 Classified last year using their cheapest shipping and it took it 11 days to arrive... That saver shipping basically passes your package from fed ex to usps to fed ex to usps over and over again, which results in a ridiculous level of delays. 11 days to move a package from CA to TN is just absurd when I basically always receive packages from anywhere in 3 days with "standard" shipping.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> So my Newegg 3-day shipping order is supposedly being shipped using a delivery service named Ontrac... I have never heard of them and so I decided to do a quick google search and whoa there are a lot of bad reviews and warnings about this company (often shipping for Newegg and Amazon Prime orders). Best part is the following is an exact quote under their terms and conditions:
> 
> "Our guarantee does not apply to shipments delayed by conditions beyond our control including but not limited to: *acts of God*, perils of the air, land, and sea; airline delays; weather conditions; acts of public enemies or terrorists; war; strikes; civil commotion; or acts or omissions of public authorities including Department of Agriculture, TSA, DOT, PES, and customs and health officials with actual or apparent authority. "
> 
> Could someone please enlighten me what shipping error exactly constitutes as an act of God?...
> 
> I am not impressed so far. We shall see what comes of this.


If you look at the clauses for UPS and FedEx they state the same thing. I have never had Ontrac but I have had DHL and it was not a pleasant experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> Yeah, as other's have stated, you'll always see a ridiculous amount of negative reviews simply because people don't post positive things on the internet every time they use a service haha.
> 
> That said, if you ever order from Newegg, always at least choose the 3 day shipping. Their saver shipping is complete TRASH. I ordered my original 780 Classified last year using their cheapest shipping and it took it 11 days to arrive... That saver shipping basically passes your package from fed ex to usps to fed ex to usps over and over again, which results in a ridiculous level of delays. 11 days to move a package from CA to TN is just absurd when I basically always receive packages from anywhere in 3 days with "standard" shipping.


I did 3 day on my 5870 a few years ago and it to 14 days to reach me in oklahoma city from memphis (usually 2 day no matter the shipping speed). I have ordered several things from the egg in the last 2 weeks and have done free on every one and got every one in 3 days. Seems like it is luck of the draw much like any shipping.


----------



## y2kcamaross

What kind of problems should I look for on this monitor, the base has about a 1/2" x 1mm scratch on it, besides that it looks perfect. And it's beautiful when I turned it on, played a bit of borderlands the pre-sequel, and I saw absolutely 0 backlight bleed or dead pixels


----------



## sdahlbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What kind of problems should I look for on this monitor, the base has about a 1/2" x 1mm scratch on it, besides that it looks perfect. And it's beautiful when I turned it on, played a bit of borderlands the pre-sequel, and I saw absolutely 0 backlight bleed or dead pixels


Do a google search on "asus rog swift pixel inversion". There have been some reported problems that could be visually described as a "screen door effect" on certain bright textures.

Here is a thread full of discussion on this topic:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp-in-3D-mode
The thread title wording is misleading, but pages 3-10 seem to discuss the issue referred to as "pixel inversion". It seems that this problem is most apparent in 3D mode, but also persists in 2D mode.

There is a video example of this effect here:




You'll need to watch in 1080p to have any chance of seeing the effect. The "screen door" effect can be seen on the green name text as the user in the video moves back and forth.

Hopefully you aren't experiencing this, let us know what your monitor experience is like after reading about this.

Also, a scratch on the stand is nothing compared to some of the issues of "cloudy bright areas" or dead pixels that a handful of users have described. And pixel perfect too, you are lucky sir. I'd take a scratched stand any day as long as the screen performance is flawless.


----------



## brandon6199

I've been using my ROG Swift for days, and I've yet to witness any "pixel inversion" or any type of artifacts on the display. I've tried many different games as well. Once I replaced the stock DisplayPort cable that came with my Swift, it's literally been perfect.


----------



## Descadent

been playing new wow patch where this pixel inversion issues was reported off of. don't see nothing like it


----------



## zacker

i got this beatiful monitor today







its so perfect cheers from greece zero pixel problem looks nice also i did some tuning brightness 65 contrast 50 colour temp warm and gamma in nvidia control panel 0.73 looks perfect to me atm i am testing some games and some pics


----------



## y2kcamaross

First thing I'm doing when I get home is ripping this stand off and mounting it on my dual arm, then I'll check for pixel inversion


----------



## brandon6199

Can anyone post some of their ICC profiles or just general settings for brightness, gamma, and color adjustment?

Everyone keeps mentioning that the monitor is super bright out of the box, which is true. However I've lowered my brightness to 70 and I think anything lower than that would be too dim. I've seen some people set the brightness as low as 30. Unless of course, when gamma is adjusted a certain way it increases brightness as well?

My monitor looks great, but I don't have access to a colorimeter or a way to professional calibrate it. Can anyone give me a starting point that you've found works well so I can adjust from there?


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Can anyone post some of their ICC profiles or just general settings for brightness, gamma, and color adjustment?
> 
> Everyone keeps mentioning that the monitor is super bright out of the box, which is true. However I've lowered my brightness to 70 and I think anything lower than that would be too dim. I've seen some people set the brightness as low as 30. Unless of course, when gamma is adjusted a certain way it increases brightness as well?
> 
> My monitor looks great, but I don't have access to a colorimeter or a way to professional calibrate it. Can anyone give me a starting point that you've found works well so I can adjust from there?


I would recommend reducing the brightness in increments over the next week or two. If you are used to a high level of brightness from your previous monitor(s) a jump down to 30-50 will definitely seem too dim, but stepping down gradually you may find the lower brightness levels to your liking. I started at 70ish too and gradually stepped down by increments of 5-15 over 2 weeks and found I really like the brightness level at 45. Just something to consider.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Can anyone post some of their ICC profiles or just general settings for brightness, gamma, and color adjustment?
> 
> Everyone keeps mentioning that the monitor is super bright out of the box, which is true. However I've lowered my brightness to 70 and I think anything lower than that would be too dim. I've seen some people set the brightness as low as 30. Unless of course, when gamma is adjusted a certain way it increases brightness as well?
> 
> My monitor looks great, but I don't have access to a colorimeter or a way to professional calibrate it. Can anyone give me a starting point that you've found works well so I can adjust from there?


I dont yet have my hands on one of these monitors but you can try the settings in this review
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/

Brightness as always is personal preference, like i use 15 on my VG248QE and its plenty bright for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What kind of problems should I look for on this monitor, the base has about a 1/2" x 1mm scratch on it, besides that it looks perfect. And it's beautiful when I turned it on, played a bit of borderlands the pre-sequel, and I saw absolutely 0 backlight bleed or dead pixels


Don't look for any issues if you believe it to be perfect! Spare yourself the pain of knowing you found something as it will haunt you!


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> been playing new wow patch where this pixel inversion issues was reported off of. don't see nothing like it


And since I was seeing it both before and after that patch, and in fact see it in every single game and even in desktop things like browser windows, I hope it's just something wrong with my display.

Now if only I can convince anyone else that it happens.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> I would recommend reducing the brightness in increments over the next week or two. If you are used to a high level of brightness from your previous monitor(s) a jump down to 30-50 will definitely seem too dim, but stepping down gradually you may find the lower brightness levels to your liking. I started at 70ish too and gradually stepped down by increments of 5-15 over 2 weeks and found I really like the brightness level at 45. Just something to consider.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I dont yet have my hands on one of these monitors but you can try the settings in this review
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/
> 
> Brightness as always is personal preference, like i use 15 on my VG248QE and its plenty bright for me.
> Don't look for any issues if you believe it to be perfect! Spare yourself the pain of knowing you found something as it will haunt you!


Will keep that in mind. Thanks. +REP


----------



## zacker

monitor is bright indeed but if you lower the gamma from windows colour in control panel everything is good and it stacks at the start up with no problem my question is why they didnt add gamma slider in options of the monitor and its just brightness and contrast ?


----------



## keyweez360

Bought one of these back in August - 5 dead pixels, dark spots, and serious backlight bleed. Been waiting two months for stock and finally grabbed one Sunday from Newegg. It arrived today, using it now and the backlight is better, but I've got 6 dead pixels and dark spots in the middle and bottom right corner.

I'm done with this monitor.


----------



## jtcarpenter

Just got mine from Newegg. No bleeding or dead pixles. Setup was a charm. Really loving the monitor so far. Gsync and the 144 refresh rate are fantastic. Battlefield 4 is incredible on it.

My only gripe so far is missing the colors on my old 30" Apple Cinema Display.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keyweez360*
> 
> Bought one of these back in August - 5 dead pixels, dark spots, and serious backlight bleed. Been waiting two months for stock and finally grabbed one Sunday from Newegg. It arrived today, using it now and the backlight is better, but I've got 6 dead pixels and dark spots in the middle and bottom right corner.
> 
> I'm done with this monitor.


Damn thats rough, i'd say give it another try when stock becomes a bit more plentiful so you can quickly get a new one. They can't all be bad since some have reported getting pixel perfect ones with minimal bleed


----------



## lowfat

Got my display. The panel is nearly perfect. My only issue is that I can notice light flickering w/ GSYNC enabled and full screen apps. Not apparent in all apps but definitely in some.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'm guessing the short supply is because a lot of these panels aren't passing QC or maybe they are changing something in the manufacturing? This is a shame that a ROG product with such a high price tag is having so many issues.


----------



## molleh

I got my display yesterday. At first all seemed great, no dead pixels, little if any backlight bleed, good uniformity. Then after a couple of hours a very bright spot began to appear in the center right third of the screen. As time went on it got really really bright. It's not a dead pixel, but rather looks like a hole or something in one of the layers of the screen, underneath the AG coating and everything. It's not like physical damage but some kind of weird manufacturing defect probably. This morning, after the monitor had been off all night, it was completely gone, but then started to come back in about 5 minutes. 30 minutes later it was as bright as ever.

I've head monitors with all types of issues before, but never something like this. I'm going to assume it's defective and I'll need to replace it, but thought I'd ask if there's any chance in hell I can do something to fix that.

Otherwise my second panel is coming from Newegg on Thursday. Who wants to bet it'll have dead pixels or bleed or some other issue that the first one didn't? lol.

Video of the spot:


----------



## baalbelphegor

I have a question. I am new to SLI and I have a second gtx 980 on the way. I was going to get 3 rog swifts (my first arrived today) but I am curious: do I have to plug all 3 display ports into the main 980 or can I just plug a monitor into whichever slot is available?


----------



## y2kcamaross

If you're using 2 monitors and just doing an extended desktop and still want to use sli, both monitors just be plugged into the same card, if you're doing sirius surround(3 monitors) you can plug the monitors into different cards


----------



## baalbelphegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> If you're using 2 monitors and just doing an extended desktop and still want to use sli, both monitors just be plugged into the same card, if you're doing sirius surround(3 monitors) you can plug the monitors into different cards


I was thinking about doing 3 monitors with 2 cards. Would that even be enough to handle the 3 swifts?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> I was thinking about doing 3 monitors with 2 cards. Would that even be enough to handle the 3 swifts?


sure, as long as you're not trying to max out new [email protected], luckily gsync should be nice for that setup


----------



## baalbelphegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> I was thinking about doing 3 monitors with 2 cards. Would that even be enough to handle the 3 swifts?
> 
> 
> 
> sure, as long as you're not trying to max out new [email protected], luckily gsync should be nice for that setup
Click to expand...

thanks for the help. The only game i want to max out is The Witcher 3, so maybe I'll just stick with one monitor when I play that haha.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> thanks for the help. The only game i want to max out is The Witcher 3, so maybe I'll just stick with one monitor when I play that haha.


You'll definitely be able to max witcher 3 at 7860x1440 with 2 980s, definitely not at 100+fps but you'll more or less fall into the 40-60fps sweetspot for gsync


----------



## molleh

Where do people get this idea that 40-60fps is a "sweet spot" for g-sync? I've seen it, it still looks like a low framerate compared to 100+fps.


----------



## lowfat

I've only had my display for a few hours but The Witcher 2 looked pretty damn smooth @ 70 - 90 FPS. Significantly smoother than it did on a VG248QE since I couldn't generally run it above 100FPS for Lightboost to work.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Where do people get this idea that 40-60fps is a "sweet spot" for g-sync? I've seen it, it still looks like a low framerate compared to 100+fps.


Because it's what nvidia says...and the main reviewers confirming. yes it's lower fps but it's hella smooth low fps


----------



## wholeeo

I found where all the Swifts are going,

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/asos-rog-dreamleague

Just kidding,


----------



## brandon6199

So it looks like I've found the perfect settings for my Swift. It looks perfect now.

Brightness: 80
Contrast: 50
R: 97
G: 98
B: 98

Call me crazy, but anything lower than 80 brightness looks too dim for me. Perhaps my panel is a bit different than all of yours? I feel like I could even go a bit higher...


----------



## BrightCandle

That is a lot higher than I tolerate, I am on brightness 5.


----------



## Descadent

80 brightness, i'd be blind.. i run 48 and still too bright some times


----------



## molleh

*shrug* 80 brightness is fine for me as well. But I'm a brightness whore.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> I got my display yesterday. At first all seemed great, no dead pixels, little if any backlight bleed, good uniformity. Then after a couple of hours a very bright spot began to appear in the center right third of the screen. As time went on it got really really bright. It's not a dead pixel, but rather looks like a hole or something in one of the layers of the screen, underneath the AG coating and everything. It's not like physical damage but some kind of weird manufacturing defect probably. This morning, after the monitor had been off all night, it was completely gone, but then started to come back in about 5 minutes. 30 minutes later it was as bright as ever.
> 
> I've head monitors with all types of issues before, but never something like this. I'm going to assume it's defective and I'll need to replace it, but thought I'd ask if there's any chance in hell I can do something to fix that.
> 
> Otherwise my second panel is coming from Newegg on Thursday. Who wants to bet it'll have dead pixels or bleed or some other issue that the first one didn't? lol.
> 
> Video of the spot:


I had that same exact issue. Monitor was perfect for weeks. I returned it and I will have my replacement Friday. Hopefully it is perfect. Then I can finally try Nvidia Surround with 3 of these







.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 80 brightness, i'd be blind.. i run 48 and still too bright some times


48 is even too bright for me. I run mine at 20.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I see some people here like to look in the sun









Personally I like 15-20 brightness. Can't imagine looking at 80 or more.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I see some people here like to look in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like 15-20 brightness. Can't imagine looking at 80 or more.


How? I don't get it. 15-20 brightness is incredibly dim. I guess I'll never understand.


----------



## HiTechPixel

It kinda depends on your environment, no? So it'll never be the same for everyone.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Ok, I have a big issue getting Gsync to work. This problem was reported several pages ago but I still can't solve the problem.
> 
> USING GTX 770:
> 
> While using the latest driver (344.11, supports Maxwell) my Gsync is broken. I test this using the Gsync pendulum demo. Gsync is shown to be activated during the demo, but I get terrible stuttering, just as much as Vsync On.
> 
> When I roll the driver back to 340.52 (released in July, doesn't support Maxwell), Gsync works fine.
> 
> USING GTX 980:
> 
> I just bought a 980 Strix. While using either of the latest drivers that support Maxwell (344.16 or 344.11), Gsync is broken again. I have confirmed that Gsync does "activate" but it's super stuttery.
> 
> I'm unable to roll back to the 340.52 driver since it doesn't support Maxwell so it refuses to install.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? =/
> 
> Note 1: The "Enable Gsync" option -is- checked in the control panel.
> Note 2: In "Manage 3D settings" I have tried switching Power management mode to both Adaptive and Prefer Maximum Performance, neither works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> when in doubt, format and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something has something bugged some where


After taking my monitor to the store to check if the problem persisted while hooked up to another computer (which it didn't), I ended up reinstalling windows as a last resort and that fixed it.

Hate reinstalling everything again, but at least it's not a faulty monitor.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> How? I don't get it. 15-20 brightness is incredibly dim. I guess I'll never understand.


Well, I have a bit of Cataract in my eyes therefore I have not so much light in my room therefore I can have monitor on lower brightness, all of this results basically that my eye iris isnt closing and is more open therefore I basically see more, idk, thats how I imagine it works


----------



## zacker

i dont know if this is mentioned in the thread but if your card isnt downclocking to desktop after you get this monitor is because of the 144hz use 120hz in desktop
right click screen resolution then advanced settings choose 120 hz and then in nvidia control panel go to manage 3d settings then program settings choose your game and then go to preferred refresh rate ancor communication inc rog pg278q and choose highest available


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> How? I don't get it. 15-20 brightness is incredibly dim. I guess I'll never understand.


I guess as long as you can see all the grey levels it doesn't matter.

I'm running mine on:

Brightness: 55
Contrast: 50
R:97
G: 98
B:98
Asus PG278Q Color Profile, D6500

This is useful from Aida64 Extreme


Here is my ROG







Lighting was bad but that didn't stop me today.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I've been using my ROG Swift for days, and I've yet to witness any "pixel inversion" or any type of artifacts on the display. I've tried many different games as well. Once I replaced the stock DisplayPort cable that came with my Swift, it's literally been perfect.


Can you do these tests and report, I'm curious to see your results, if you don't notice vertical lines in the browser test or ingame test I want the same cable, so if you can post your cable reference please too

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> I guess as long as you can see all the grey levels it doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm running mine on:
> 
> Brightness: 55
> Contrast: 50
> R:97
> G: 98
> B:98
> Asus PG278Q Color Profile, D6500


I think mine might be a bit bright I might do some dynamic range adjustments of the brightness, don't know the correct term.


----------



## cstkl1

Found out something on second rig
Gsync is very very sensitive to imc timings n cache/uncore stability

Have u ever had a game which fps is imconsistent with gsync. Thats ure answer.

To trouble shoot that rig which passed prime95 28.5 every fft imgineable / linpack commamd line etc..

Had to use the latest linx. What was needed was a bump in iod by 0.016v which really was suprising. So far tested gsync again for last 72 hrs. Issue didnt crop up anymore.

So just to share if gsync is suddenly gone all bonkers. Retry on stock n compare.


----------



## class101

Finally been buying a Belkin DP cable http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0017U4JAY/, I get it tommorrow so I will report back if it fixed my problems


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molleh*
> 
> Where do people get this idea that 40-60fps is a "sweet spot" for g-sync? I've seen it, it still looks like a low framerate compared to 100+fps.


Because it is the sweet spot for a 60 Hz max display.

The benefits extend up to the max refresh rate, whatever it is. In the case of the Swift, that's the full 144. There is no "diminishing returns" point.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> And since I was seeing it both before and after that patch, and in fact see it in every single game and even in desktop things like browser windows, I hope it's just something wrong with my display.
> 
> Now if only I can convince anyone else that it happens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> And since I was seeing it both before and after that patch, and in fact see it in every single game and even in desktop things like browser windows, I hope it's just something wrong with my display.
> 
> Now if only I can convince anyone else that it happens.


This could very well be a monitor lottery QA issue with the panels. If some people see it and others don't.

VG248QE and Benq XL2411T (exact same panel) both had issues similar in a way, with some samples having it bad while others having it barely noticeable at all:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409719/new-vg248qe-has-scanlines


----------



## astrixx

I'm really loving this monitor now. The graphics in BF4 at 135% resolution scale wow.

http://f.cl.ly/items/3e1k3E1q1B3H3X3g391L/ScreenshotWin32-0030.png

http://f.cl.ly/items/0l1r0e1b3p3C2F3V063y/ScreenshotWin32-0033.png

After messing with the settings again I found a nice setting that's not to bright.

Brightness: 50
Contrast: 43

Color Temp: Warm (It's actually better than I can tune at that brightness.) normal is too cool.

Anyone know what the values are for warm?


----------



## Descadent

amazon has some for $842+$22 in shipping that is sold by Beach audio... unfortunate markup indeed. I'll wait.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon has some for $842+$22 in shipping that is sold by Beach audio... unfortunate markup indeed. I'll wait.


We are paying minimum $999.00 AUD in Australia. I paid $1050.00, oh well we have to put up with it. I can easily have small things brought over on a fortnightly basis from LA since my cousin works for Qantas but the swift was a little too big lol.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> We are paying minimum $999.00 AUD in Australia. I paid $1050.00, oh well we have to put up with it. I can easily have small things brought over on a fortnightly basis from LA since my cousin works for Qantas but the swift was a little too big lol.


yeah that sucks....but i bought my first one for $800, 2nd for $790 I really don't feel like spending more than that for someone who doesn't have amazon's return policy


----------



## brandon6199

Alright guys, running into something strange with my Swift.

I've been playing BF4 and some other games at 2560x1440 @ 144hz with G-Sync on, and after about 10-20 mins of continuous play, the screen will go black for a split second, and then my entire game is blurred. When I try to quit the game and go to desktop, my Swift loses signal to my PC and I am forced to restart my PC in order for it to correct itself. I'll then boot back up into Windows, launch another game, play for 10-15 minutes, and same thing. Quick, split-second black flash, and then my game is heavily blurred.









I've never seen anything like it before on any other monitor. Anyone run into this?


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Alright guys, running into something strange with my Swift.
> 
> I've been playing BF4 and some other games at 2560x1440 @ 144hz with G-Sync on, and after about 10-20 mins of continuous play, the screen will go black for a split second, and then my entire game is blurred. When I try to quit the game and go to desktop, my Swift loses signal to my PC and I am forced to restart my PC in order for it to correct itself. I'll then boot back up into Windows, launch another game, play for 10-15 minutes, and same thing. Quick, split-second black flash, and then my game is heavily blurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything like it before on any other monitor. Anyone run into this?


The swift is an incredibly buggy piece of hardware. Look at this thread and it's quite clear. Best to wait for when Asus releases a new model or revision of the swift. The current one is a piece of beta hardware.


----------



## Descadent

and both beach audio units on amazon are gone already
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> The swift is an incredibly buggy piece of hardware. Look at this thread and it's quite clear. Best to wait for when Asus releases a new model or revision of the swift. The current one is a piece of beta hardware.


again like everything ever the people with no problems don't speak up...only the ones with issues so yeah it looks bad but in grand scheme of things it isn't. Every single monitor thread is like this too for example just here.

but it's a rule of thumb basically...happy people never speak up unless asked directly...the vocal disappointed or angry minority always do


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> The swift is an incredibly buggy piece of hardware. Look at this thread and it's quite clear. Best to wait for when Asus releases a new model or revision of the swift. The current one is a piece of beta hardware.


I guess I'm lucky i'm running AMD then ;P


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Alright guys, running into something strange with my Swift.
> 
> I've been playing BF4 and some other games at 2560x1440 @ 144hz with G-Sync on, and after about 10-20 mins of continuous play, the screen will go black for a split second, and then my entire game is blurred. When I try to quit the game and go to desktop, my Swift loses signal to my PC and I am forced to restart my PC in order for it to correct itself. I'll then boot back up into Windows, launch another game, play for 10-15 minutes, and same thing. Quick, split-second black flash, and then my game is heavily blurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything like it before on any other monitor. Anyone run into this?


Try turning off Vsync and see if the problem goes away even try gaming on 120hz. Good luck with that, are you using the latest drivers?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Try turning off Vsync and see if the problem goes away even try gaming on 120hz. Good luck with that, are you using the latest drivers?


He said he was running Gsync not vsync..You cannot run both. Unless you meant Gsync


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Try turning off Vsync and see if the problem goes away even try gaming on 120hz. Good luck with that, are you using the latest drivers?


I am using the latest drivers. V-Sync is already off, unless you're referring to G-Sync.

I'll try disabling G-Sync tonight to see if the issue persists. If the issue goes away with disabling G-Sync, well, that's great and all, but I didn't pay over $800 for a monitor that has G-Sync only for me to have to disable it's main key feature order to get it to work properly.

This one will be going back to Fry's. I'll get another Swift and see if the issue still occurs.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I am using the latest drivers. V-Sync is already off, unless you're referring to G-Sync.
> 
> I'll try disabling G-Sync tonight to see if the issue persists. If the issue goes away with disabling G-Sync, well, that's great and all, but I didn't pay over $800 for a monitor that has G-Sync only for me to have to disable it's main key feature order to get it to work properly.
> 
> This one will be going back to Fry's. I'll get another Swift and see if the issue still occurs.


Reinstall Windows and set monitor settings to default. Then try again. A lot of problems with the Swift have been solved with a Windows reinstall.


----------



## Descadent

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78873/en-us

344.48 is out


----------



## Descadent

AMAZON HAS THEM $807 BRAND NEW


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78873/en-us
> 
> 344.48 is out


Yeap downloaded, trying out DSR on my peasant 780


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> AMAZON HAS THEM $807 BRAND NEW


Did you snag that third for "The Trifecta"?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78873/en-us
> 
> 344.48 is out


Let's hope this fixes some of my issues with the Swift...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Did you snag that third for "The Trifecta"?


yeah... time to beg for my forgiveness from the wife... i still need 2nd 980 sc too but they have yet to come back in stock in forever. well newegg has them for $80 markup over what I paid at amazon on release.

Looks like all the swifts are gone now. lasted 15mins


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah... time to be for my forgiveness from the wife... i still need 2nd 980 sc too but they have yet to come back in stock in forever. well newegg has them for $80 markup over what I paid at amazon on release.
> 
> Looks like all the swifts are gone now. lasted 15mins


Need a 980 SC ACX 2.0? I have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 P/N: 04G-P4-2983-KR. I'll trade you for a reference GTX 980









Can't believe these monitors are selling out that quickly.


----------



## Descadent

no thanks. I want reference as well.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Yup, I saw amazons pop up, and then I chatted with them about my warehouse "deal" that was 37 more dollars than a brandnew unit and stated it came with all accessories and manuals, when it didnt have the USB 3.0 cable or any manuals/dvd, I ended up getting 20% of my order refunded, so I ended up paying $669.16 for my Swift, not bad!


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah... time to beg for my forgiveness from the wife... i still need 2nd 980 sc too but they have yet to come back in stock in forever. well newegg has them for $80 markup over what I paid at amazon on release.
> 
> Looks like all the swifts are gone now. lasted 15mins


From what i have read and was told that is going to be the norm (price) for awhile..Supply and demand..


----------



## y2kcamaross

I wonder if Amazon looks peoples accounts before they decide to do $100+ dollar refunds like that? I funnel all my work purchases through my amazon account, and I buy a lot of stuff for myself there too, but not even close to the amount I spend for work, they probably think I'm a high valued customer, when really, if it wasn't me ordering this stuff from Amazon, it'd just be someone else at the office ordering it from Amazon


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no thanks. I want reference as well.


Let me know if you find any. I want to swap mine for a reference model.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Can anyone post some of their ICC profiles or just general settings for brightness, gamma, and color adjustment?
> 
> Everyone keeps mentioning that the monitor is super bright out of the box, which is true. However I've lowered my brightness to 70 and I think anything lower than that would be too dim. I've seen some people set the brightness as low as 30. Unless of course, when gamma is adjusted a certain way it increases brightness as well?
> 
> My monitor looks great, but I don't have access to a colorimeter or a way to professional calibrate it. Can anyone give me a starting point that you've found works well so I can adjust from there?


I have an i1d3 color meter and I strongly believe everyone should not use ICC profiles or mess with gamma settings with this monitor. That only makes it worse.

Set contrast to 49 or 50 and brightness to 15-45. Leave it in user mode 100 R, G, B. The factory calibration is basically perfect. Any calibration I do simply causes banding or more color errors than it had out of the box. This screen has the best native gamma of any LCD I have measured, a perfect BT.1886. It goes through exactly 2.2 gamma at 50% IRE using 49 contrast and 25 brightness (25 seems like a sweet spot for brightness).

Unlike most other monitors the Swift has been very well calibrated at the factory.


----------



## MetaRunner

Well, Ontrac successfully delivered my monitor (a day early in fact). Only had time to quickly check the box and it _looked_ in decent shape. I am anxious to test it when I get home. It's nice having second swift for a side-by-side quality comparison.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Yup, I saw amazons pop up, and then I chatted with them about my warehouse "deal" that was 37 more dollars than a brandnew unit and stated it came with all accessories and manuals, when it didnt have the USB 3.0 cable or any manuals/dvd, I ended up getting 20% of my order refunded, so I ended up paying $669.16 for my Swift, not bad!


awesome! amazon is awesome for this! I had them do that for my 980 because the box was torn all to hell and it was just thrown in a box way to big for it. Same thing with my Destiny collector's edition that got destroyed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I wonder if Amazon looks peoples accounts before they decide to do $100+ dollar refunds like that? I funnel all my work purchases through my amazon account, and I buy a lot of stuff for myself there too, but not even close to the amount I spend for work, they probably think I'm a high valued customer, when really, if it wasn't me ordering this stuff from Amazon, it'd just be someone else at the office ordering it from Amazon


Mine is same way for business and for personal and they give me money back all the time when I have issues. Ex: i got $10 one day shipping back on my swift warehouse deal last week because it was delayed 3 days after I ordered it. Just got back $5 just now because of the same thing with the site telling me one thing with one day shipping and order status being another day. They will take care of their customers.

Considering these things sell out in 5-15mins every time they come in stock... I wish I knew the profit margin I was giving asus.... I'm just curious how much money they have made off of not only from my 3, but off of everyone. Oh so curious!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no thanks. I want reference as well.


Whats so good about the reference model?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Whats so good about the reference model?


i like the glowing logo and the look of the ref cooler. That and well it blows air out the back and not in the case....i got good enough cooling either way, just if it can be dumped out the case, i'd rather have that.


----------



## Tennobanzai

The 980 reference cooler is probably the 2nd best ever, only the vapor chamber version tops it.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeap downloaded, trying out DSR on my peasant 780


DSR for Kepler?
Nice!









Let's try this!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I have an i1d3 color meter and I strongly believe everyone should not use ICC profiles or mess with gamma settings with this monitor. That only makes it worse.
> 
> Set contrast to 49 or 50 and brightness to 15-45. Leave it in user mode 100 R, G, B. The factory calibration is basically perfect. Any calibration I do simply causes banding or more color errors than it had out of the box. This screen has the best native gamma of any LCD I have measured, a perfect BT.1886. It goes through exactly 2.2 gamma at 50% IRE using 49 contrast and 25 brightness (25 seems like a sweet spot for brightness).
> 
> Unlike most other monitors the Swift has been very well calibrated at the factory.


Good to know!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i like the glowing logo and the look of the ref cooler. That and well it blows air out the back and not in the case....i got good enough cooling either way, just if it can be dumped out the case, i'd rather have that.


the cooling thing was what i had thought, i think i've only had a reference card from AMD and they're really loud at higher fan speeds unless you force a lower speed and are comfortable with its temps there. As for glowing logos i'm gonna be getting the gigabyte G1 cards to replace my current gigabyte 780 and those come with snazzy backplates and a glowing blue windforce logos


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I have an i1d3 color meter and I strongly believe everyone should not use ICC profiles or mess with gamma settings with this monitor. That only makes it worse.
> 
> Set contrast to 49 or 50 and brightness to 15-45. Leave it in user mode 100 R, G, B. The factory calibration is basically perfect. Any calibration I do simply causes banding or more color errors than it had out of the box. This screen has the best native gamma of any LCD I have measured, a perfect BT.1886. It goes through exactly 2.2 gamma at 50% IRE using 49 contrast and 25 brightness (25 seems like a sweet spot for brightness).
> 
> Unlike most other monitors the Swift has been very well calibrated at the factory.


How can you reset all ICC profiles and settings to default?


----------



## P4UL

Filled out the application already, but here is some eye candy!!










Also no dead pixels or white spots! Haven't tested for pixel inversion yet but I will test that when I finish my desk!

I received mine on the 20th and I was originally worried about having problems with the monitor, not to mention I was about to order 3. So far they are great, minus a little dark area near the power button in the bottom right. This is on all 3 monitors so its probably something all of them have. All this to say that I think they fixed a lot of the issues with this next batch they sent out.

I will have more time to test out the monitors when my desk is finished and ill post up my findings then!

Check out my build log as well as the updates on the desk i'm building here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-project-nv-titan-rev-04-caselabs-magnum-sth-10-rigid-acrylic-tubing-3-way-sli-titans


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i like the glowing logo and the look of the ref cooler. That and well it blows air out the back and not in the case....i got good enough cooling either way, just if it can be dumped out the case, i'd rather have that.


I wanted the reference cool until EVGA raised their prices $50 since it was going end of life. I got the SC ACX 2.0 and I am quite happy with it. I was worried about the noise at first, but it is quieter than my 670's. I wish the glowing logo was RGB. The rest of the lights in my case are red.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P4UL*
> 
> Filled out the application already, but here is some eye candy!!
> 
> Also no dead pixels or white spots! Haven't tested for pixel inversion yet but I will test that when I finish my desk!
> 
> I received mine on the 20th and I was originally worried about having problems with the monitor, not to mention I was about to order 3. So far they are great, minus a little dark area near the power button in the bottom right. This is on all 3 monitors so its probably something all of them have. All this to say that I think they fixed a lot of the issues with this next batch they sent out.
> 
> I will have more time to test out the monitors when my desk is finished and ill post up my findings then!
> 
> Check out my build log as well as the updates on the desk i'm building here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-project-nv-titan-rev-04-caselabs-magnum-sth-10-rigid-acrylic-tubing-3-way-sli-titans


Nice build. I am looking forward to my third Swift this Friday.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P4UL*
> 
> Filled out the application already, but here is some eye candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also no dead pixels or white spots! Haven't tested for pixel inversion yet but I will test that when I finish my desk!
> 
> I received mine on the 20th and I was originally worried about having problems with the monitor, not to mention I was about to order 3. So far they are great, minus a little dark area near the power button in the bottom right. This is on all 3 monitors so its probably something all of them have. All this to say that I think they fixed a lot of the issues with this next batch they sent out.
> 
> I will have more time to test out the monitors when my desk is finished and ill post up my findings then!
> 
> Check out my build log as well as the updates on the desk i'm building here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-project-nv-titan-rev-04-caselabs-magnum-sth-10-rigid-acrylic-tubing-3-way-sli-titans


The extreme shortage and lack of availability of the Swift makes complete sense now









Awesome!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> DSR for Kepler?
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try this!


Still doesn't work with SLI + G-Sync.... Anyone else getting DSR option with SLI off and then it dissapears when you turn it on?

I've tried clean install with DDU but that didnt seem to change anything.


----------



## h2spartan

Amazon just had some more in stock and just got one. Should be here by tuesday of next week...even though i selected 2 day shipping. Ugh.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Anyone here with eyes older than 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering how small the text is at 2560X1440 on a 27"
> 
> How well does Win 8.1 scaling work?


I'm 45 and have no issues reading with this monitor. The text does feel considerably smaller than my 27" 1080p monitor, but these days, it's easy to hold the Ctrl button down and scroll my mouse wheel to change text size in many apps like the web browser and MS Office apps, so I just do that when things feel to small, or my eyes are tired from sitting at a computer all day at work.

I think 27" is the minimum screen size for a 2560 x 1440 display. It would be too small if it were less, but just about right at this size for me. Certainly 4K would be way too small for me!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Still doesn't work with SLI + G-Sync.... Anyone else getting DSR option with SLI off and then it dissapears when you turn it on?
> 
> I've tried clean install with DDU but that didnt seem to change anything.


I did clean installation of the new driver as well. No DSR for both single gpu and SLI.

Edit: I do get DSR option with single GPU.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Still doesn't work with SLI + G-Sync.... Anyone else getting DSR option with SLI off and then it dissapears when you turn it on?
> 
> I've tried clean install with DDU but that didnt seem to change anything.


Same issue here. Funny thing is it shows up when I disconnect the Swift in favor of the PB278Q. I switch it back to the Swift and it disappears again.









I do get the option in single card mode.


----------



## D749

I purchased an X-Rite EODIS3 i1Display Pro and used it to calibrate my Swift. It did its thing and brought the brightness/contrast down to around what I had it at manually which was nice to see. Do you need it for this display - no, but it's nice to have and the Swift can be auto calibrated with it.

However, one thing I couldn't get past was the washed out color on the desktop, especially of the taskbar. I dropped Gamma down to 0.75 using the Nvidia Control Panel and it made a world of difference - at least for me. Unfortunately, Windows will overwrite this change fairly regularly but you can force it with the handy Monitor Calibration Wizard app.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I purchased an X-Rite EODIS3 i1Display Pro and used it to calibrate my Swift. It did its thing and brought the brightness/contrast down to around what I had it at manually which was nice to see. Do you need it for this display - no, but it's nice to have and the Swift can be auto calibrated with it.
> 
> However, one thing I couldn't get past was the washed out color on the desktop, especially of the taskbar. I dropped Gamma down to 0.75 using the Nvidia Control Panel and it made a world of difference - at least for me. Unfortunately, Windows will overwrite this change fairly regularly but you can force it with the handy Monitor Calibration Wizard app.


I trust that there will be a handful of icc profiles to play around with by the time i get the monitor which tend to correct 99% of color issues and gamma problems. I'm using one with my VG248QE and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## MetaRunner

Damn, 2 dead pixels and a fair amount of backlight bleed.... I swear this luck of the draw thing is getting old.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This could very well be a monitor lottery QA issue with the panels. If some people see it and others don't.
> 
> VG248QE and Benq XL2411T (exact same panel) both had issues similar in a way, with some samples having it bad while others having it barely noticeable at all:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409719/new-vg248qe-has-scanlines


And hopefully, I'll get another shot at said lottery. I got a RMA authorization from NCIX today.


----------



## h2spartan

Whats the best tool to check for dead pixels? Should i just fullscreen a black background or something?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Whats the best tool to check for dead pixels? Should i just fullscreen a black background or something?


black and white...full screen..


----------



## Descadent

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## h2spartan

Thanks guys! Hope i dont have to return mine.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> He said he was running Gsync not vsync..You cannot run both. Unless you meant Gsync


lol I meant Gsync


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P4UL*
> 
> Check out my build log as well as the updates on the desk i'm building here:


P4ul your Rig is out of this world great job mate!


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> black and white...full screen..


I'm feeling pretty blessed, I have no dead pixels. Minimal backlight bleed at the bottom of the monitor on a black background but you will always have this IMO.

Yesterday I thought I had a dead pixel my heart sank..... until I wiped it off lol.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Yup, I saw amazons pop up, and then I chatted with them about my warehouse "deal" that was 37 more dollars than a brandnew unit and stated it came with all accessories and manuals, when it didnt have the USB 3.0 cable or any manuals/dvd, I ended up getting 20% of my order refunded, so I ended up paying $669.16 for my Swift, not bad!


Isn't that one that someone else returned? Possibly with dead pixels or some other reason.

Good luck mate I hope she is perfect!


----------



## class101

That trick of changing the DisplayPort cable to get ride of pixel inversion is just *GARBAGE*.

I got one Belkin cable, and one Cable Matters, and both are producing the same bugs seen with the supplied Amphenol DP cable.

Whoever recommends to change the DP to get ride of issues is just lying, I'm a bit mad at the guys who sent this rumor from here, just a proof people is lying hard just to make people looks like fools because they are returning the unit....

At least I can only confirm they both works at 2560x1440 and 144Hz, but nothing visually better, you can catch lines if you look for them


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> That trick of changing the DisplayPort cable to get ride of pixel inversion is just *GARBAGE*.
> 
> I got one Belkin cable, and one Cable Matters, and both are producing the same bugs seen with the supplied Amphenol DP cable.
> 
> Whoever recommends to change the DP to get ride of issues is just lying, I'm a bit mad at the guys who sent this rumor from here, just a proof people is lying hard just to make people looks like fools because they are returning the unit....
> 
> At least I can only confirm they both works at 2560x1440 and 144Hz, but nothing visually better, you can catch lines if you look for them


Are you doing the test on the website in Fullscreen? To see if your monitor works right do those test in Full screen (F11)


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Are you doing the test on the website in Fullscreen? To see if your monitor works right do those test in Full screen (F11)


Yes I have checked before and just now againj to be sure and they produce same effect, was more convenient to record in non fullscreen so I can show the link directly in the video. Even without moving the slider, just display the big picture of the test 1 I see vertical lines appearing on the taskbar and slider

Yet I have just found the option OD byt default to Normal, if changed to OFF, the bars shown are less thicker but in game it is not really mitigating the effect, still catchable. I doubt I'm going to find any workaround for this that's a pity because that's a great monitor


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Yes I have checked before and just now againj to be sure and they produce same effect, was more convenient to record in non fullscreen so I can show the link directly in the video. Even without moving the slider, just display the big picture of the test 1 I see vertical lines appearing on the taskbar and slider
> 
> Yet I have just found the option OD byt default to Normal, if changed to OFF, the bars shown are less thicker but in game it is not really mitigating the effect, still catchable. I doubt I'm going to find any workaround for this that's a pity because that's a great monitor


Ok because when I had it in windowed I was getting strange lines.

After going through all the test in full screen all my timing and all test were without errors. It says native resolution I believe what it also needs is full screen to get the correct aspect ration otherwise it's distorted or incorrect and the timing will be off or something along those lines.

I only saw those anomalies doing the tests in windowed mode, going in Full screen native resolution all test passes perfectly.


----------



## funkmetal

Anyone else having issues with DSR on the new Nvidia Drivers with SLI and Gsync while trying to enabled? I can't enable DSR if SLI is enabled w/ Gsync and if I disable Gsync in NCP and SLI is enabled I cant enable DSR? The only way I can enable DSR with the Swift is if I disable SLI on my 780Ti's?


----------



## astrixx

Actually on test 7B it goes pink with a bar coming out of the black box across the top when doing the single page version where you scroll down but If I move the screen up or down a bit it fixes up.

Is that page miss aligned? Anyone else have that issue? Other than that it's all perfect. I seemed to miss that.
Even on the normal test mode not just single page if I move up or down it fixes it, I think it's just miss aliened. Thoughts?

7B is grey in windowed but when I go fullscreen it goes pink, If I move the page up or down it goes grey again. I guess like how other test work in windowed mode this does it in fullscreen when centred so it works the opposite.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Actually on test 7B it goes pink with a bar coming out of the black box across the top when doing the single page version where you scroll down but If I move the screen up or down a bit it fixes up.
> 
> Is that page miss aligned? Anyone else have that issue? Other than that it's all perfect. I seemed to miss that.
> Even on the normal test mode not just single page if I move up or down it fixes it, I think it's just miss aliened. Thoughts?
> 
> 7B is grey in windowed but when I go fullscreen it goes pink, If I move the page up or down it goes grey again. I guess like how other test work in windowed mode this does it in fullscreen when centred so it works the opposite.


7b same here it goes pink in full screen

Here my test on all the pictures

1: vertical lines seen when moving the horizontal slider of browser from left to right, and when not sliding I see lines on the slider and the taskbar below the browser, in Fullscreen and not
2a: same as 1
2b: same as 1
3: same as 1
4a: same as 1
4b: same as 1
5: No problems, image is perfect in fullscreen and not, and I don't notice any extra horizontal line when not setting the browser maximized
6a: same as 5
6b: same as 5
7a: Image flickering pink when sliding not in fullscreen, in fullscreen picture can be permanently pink depending the slider position
7b: same as 7a


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with DSR on the new Nvidia Drivers with SLI and Gsync while trying to enabled? I can't enable DSR if SLI is enabled w/ Gsync and if I disable Gsync in NCP and SLI is enabled I cant enable DSR? The only way I can enable DSR with the Swift is if I disable SLI on my 780Ti's?


Same for all g-sync users.

For me too with 980 sli+DSR+swift.

We have to complain @ nvidia forums


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with DSR on the new Nvidia Drivers with SLI and Gsync while trying to enabled? I can't enable DSR if SLI is enabled w/ Gsync and if I disable Gsync in NCP and SLI is enabled I cant enable DSR? The only way I can enable DSR with the Swift is if I disable SLI on my 780Ti's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Same for all g-sync users.
> 
> For me too with 980 sli+DSR+swift.
> 
> We have to complain @ nvidia forums


Never been able to enable SLI and DSR here too even if you see people who can get it to work, it is officially said by nvidia to be not compatible with SLI, 344.48 didn't change anything here it is still hidding the DSR options as soon I enable SLI on GTX 980


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Never been able to enable SLI and DSR here too even if you see people who can get it to work, it is officially said by nvidia to be not compatible with SLI, 344.48 didn't change anything here it is still hidding the DSR options as soon I enable SLI on GTX 980


I've hear that its a Gsync+SLI issue, people that have SLI but no Gsync can enable DSR with the newest driver, same with people with Gsync and DSR. The issue I noticed comes when you have all 3


----------



## chrisk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I'm 45 and have no issues reading with this monitor. The text does feel considerably smaller than my 27" 1080p monitor, but these days, it's easy to hold the Ctrl button down and scroll my mouse wheel to change text size in many apps like the web browser and MS Office apps, so I just do that when things feel to small, or my eyes are tired from sitting at a computer all day at work.
> 
> I think 27" is the minimum screen size for a 2560 x 1440 display. It would be too small if it were less, but just about right at this size for me. Certainly 4K would be way too small for me!


Thanks!


----------



## chrisk1

How is the vertical color shift on this panel?

On a white screen, is the top of the panel greenish and/or is the bottom of the screen more pinkish? Nothing drives me nuts more than using a monitor that has a significant color shift vertically.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Isn't that one that someone else returned? Possibly with dead pixels or some other reason.
> 
> Good luck mate I hope she is perfect!


Yup, I lucked out, she's perfect except a small scratch on the base of the stand. Fortunately, I already have the monitor mounted on an arm, so the scratch is no longer a problem!


----------



## patrickrussell

My now in stock alert went off at 3am PST. I log in to find....

Neweggs new status. "Preorder : Release date 10/31"

This release reminds me so much of the razer oroborous launch. It was purchasable for a couple months, lots of issues surfaced, then it became hard to find before eventually resurfacing with a new release date.

I know people are defending this monitor and say it's the vocal minority speaking up but based on what I've read on this thread this monitor has some major design flaws. It's one thing to have random failures but this monitor has *trends*. Don't get me wrong, I'm extremely excited for this monitor. But it's naïve to say this is "normal" and it's "just the vocal minority".

I have been following this thing since it was announced like a cannibal follows "Bob" (too soon?) eagerly awaiting mine. I'm going to try to snag one on Halloween on this new release date in hopes this is a revision and they have rectified the issues and improved quality control..


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> but this monitor has *trends*. Don't get me wrong, I'm extremely excited for this monitor. But it's naïve to say this is "normal" and it's "just the vocal minority".


just as naive to say same about it having issues.... if we could only get all the people in the world who don't have issues to speak up.

if you got issues, return it...not like you can't and not like you can't get your money back. simple as that, sure it sucks but everything is made to break.


----------



## patrickrussell

Being able to return something is not an excuse for buying it. If I am going to drop nearly a grand into a monitor I expect it to work. I don't want to go through the hassle of having to box up my product and send it back and then wait a week or two to potentially get another bad one. Look just a few postsup and you'll see a person who returned one for hardware problems just to get another one that was bad as well.

That is not normal.


----------



## Belmire

I've had my Swift for about a month now. Works great, not a single issue. I still hug the box every day


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Never been able to enable SLI and DSR here too even if you see people who can get it to work, it is officially said by nvidia to be not compatible with SLI, 344.48 didn't change anything here it is still hidding the DSR options as soon I enable SLI on GTX 980


Try a different monitor (non-gsync) and prepare to be amazed when the option pops back up. Thanks Nvidia! not.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> Being able to return something is not an excuse for buying it. If I am going to drop nearly a grand into a monitor I expect it to work. I don't want to go through the hassle of having to box up my product and send it back and then wait a week or two to potentially get another bad one. Look just a few postsup and you'll see a person who returned one for hardware problems just to get another one that was bad as well.
> 
> That is not normal.


then find me a monitor thread on this forum that doesn't have the same issues and people whining and sending it back or getting another or returning completely.

it is what it is and we as a consumer have the choice and obviously the swift is ridiculously popular and still selling... if it was that horrible it would be $500 by now and in stock every where because noone would be buying it


----------



## ref

Yay!

Just called my local store and they said they'll be getting shipment in 3-4 business days. Been waiting since the start of this month.

Hopefully by this time next week I'll finally have my hands on one of these.

Hope the wait was worth it!

Also for what it's worth, NCIX (Canada) just said yesterday they got a shipment in yesterday that filled back orders, so if you plan on ordering from there, you probably will be waiting at least 2 weeks, just a heads up for Canadians.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Just called my local store and they said they'll be getting shipment in 3-4 business days. Been waiting since the start of this month.
> 
> Hopefully by this time next week I'll finally have my hands on one of these.
> 
> Hope the wait was worth it!
> 
> Also for what it's worth, NCIX (Canada) just said yesterday they got a shipment in yesterday that filled back orders, so if you plan on ordering from there, you probably will be waiting at least 2 weeks, just a heads up for Canadians.


Which local store?


----------



## Lanarchy

Hello everyone,

I just got my Swift today and it's awesome but there is one little problem. Blizzard games (Diablo, Heroes of the Storm, WoW) do not use my desktop brightness settings if I use Fullscreen, they are way too bright. On Diablo if I use the gamma slider it doesn't make it a nice black, it just dims it.

Anyone had that ? If I run them Windowed Fullscreen then they have the correct brightness/gamma but then GSync doesn't work.


----------



## patrickrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> then find me a monitor thread on this forum that doesn't have the same issues and people whining and sending it back or getting another or returning completely.
> 
> it is what it is and we as a consumer have the choice and obviously the swift is ridiculously popular and still selling... if it was that horrible it would be $500 by now and in stock every where because noone would be buying it


Sure, found one on the first thread I pulled up. The monitor series I currently own.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1230174/benq-xl2410-11-20-club/720

25 pages. Expected random "issues" most commonly related to user error and a comical fingerprint on the proximity sensor with almost no two matching issues or trends no major hardware related errors.

The only trend was the monitors color (which is fixed by a color profile, isn't a hardware problem and is also subjective)

In the entire thread there are maybe 3-4 returns. A couple of people who couldn't handle the color (subjective) and a couple people with single dead pixels. (Legitimate)

Nowhere close to the issues this is currently experiencing. Plenty of people chiming in to praise it as well. I'm done debating this. You have your opinion I have mine.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I trust that there will be a handful of icc profiles to play around with by the time i get the monitor which tend to correct 99% of color issues and gamma problems. I'm using one with my VG248QE and it makes a world of difference.


What issues? My color is perfect and the gamma is exactly what BT.1886 says it should be for this display. The VG248QE has absolutely terrible native behavior while the PG278Q has an excelent factory calibration. Do NOT use the VG248QE as a model for PG278Q, apples and oranges.

EDIT: make sure you look at gradient test patterns after loading an icc profile. All the ones I have tried or created myself have slight banding in at least some color gradients. The very slight color errors are not bad enough to warrant reducing contrast or causing banding to correct and an i1d3 is not accurate enough to correct them anyway. By definition any icc profile that does anything will reduce contrast, you cannot add to correct, only remove.

Gamma is more a matter of preference, some like 1.8 some like 2.4, if you don't want to follow BT.1886 that is fine but it really is almost perfectly correct according to the standards out of the box.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> then find me a monitor thread on this forum that doesn't have the same issues and people whining and sending it back or getting another or returning completely.
> 
> it is what it is and we as a consumer have the choice and obviously the swift is ridiculously popular and still selling... if it was that horrible it would be $500 by now and in stock every where because noone would be buying it


Too add to what you said:

It's sad to say that monitor quality control issues seem to be across the board. I've seen Samsung, Asus, ViewSonic and Dell. Backlight bleed, Dead pixels, White dot, and even shipped damaged.

Some companies have more quality control issues than others. Keep in mind some companies are also better to deal with when it comes to defective monitors and differ eg levels of customer service.

All these companies are selling high-priced monitors what you would think would come out shipped mint. It's just not the case.

It's sad to say the general public does not put their monitors through the quality checks as those of us who are more technically inclined. Your average Joe does not return a monitor because there's a little bit of wash they can't see in the left-hand corner when they're watching movies. They also don't scrutinize to find any dead pixels. Seems when you gather a bunch of well knowledged people in one thread we're going to be able to pick this monitor completely apart.









Every time it comes to buying a monitor I always know it may be followed with a possible return or even two before getting it right.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> How can you reset all ICC profiles and settings to default?


Control Panel -> Color Management, got to the Advanced tab.

Click "Change system defaults..."

On the Devices tab remove the profile from the display.

Close system defaults and go back to the Devices tab.

Click "Profiles" -> "reset my settings to the system defaults"

I hope that made sense.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> Sure, found one on the first thread I pulled up. The monitor series I currently own.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230174/benq-xl2410-11-20-club/720
> 
> 25 pages. Expected random "issues" most commonly related to user error and a comical fingerprint on the proximity sensor with almost no two matching issues or trends no major hardware related errors.
> 
> The only trend was the monitors color (which is fixed by a color profile, isn't a hardware problem and is also subjective)
> 
> In the entire thread there are maybe 3-4 returns. A couple of people who couldn't handle the color (subjective) and a couple people with single dead pixels. (Legitimate)
> 
> Nowhere close to the issues this is currently experiencing. Plenty of people chiming in to praise it as well. I'm done debating this. You have your opinion I have mine.


Have you even listed this trend of problems you speak of? You follow this thread so well, please list every problem for us all to know what exactly is wrong with our monitors!


----------



## MLJS54

Up for backorder on Newegg for anyone still looking.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> How is the vertical color shift on this panel?
> 
> On a white screen, is the top of the panel greenish and/or is the bottom of the screen more pinkish? Nothing drives me nuts more than using a monitor that has a significant color shift vertically.


It is really minor compared to most TNs but you can notice it if you look, it is more brightness change instead of color shift.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> Sure, found one on the first thread I pulled up. The monitor series I currently own.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230174/benq-xl2410-11-20-club/720
> 
> 25 pages. Expected random "issues" most commonly related to user error and a comical fingerprint on the proximity sensor with almost no two matching issues or trends no major hardware related errors.
> 
> The only trend was the monitors color (which is fixed by a color profile, isn't a hardware problem and is also subjective)
> 
> In the entire thread there are maybe 3-4 returns. A couple of people who couldn't handle the color (subjective) and a couple people with single dead pixels. (Legitimate)
> 
> Nowhere close to the issues this is currently experiencing. Plenty of people chiming in to praise it as well. I'm done debating this. You have your opinion I have mine.


plenty of people complaining all over the internet about anything with that monitor.. .what is your point? by the swift or don't? we get it you got problems with the swift but you don't own one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Too add to what you said:
> 
> It's sad to say that monitor quality control issues seem to be across the board. I've seen Samsung, Asus, ViewSonic and Dell. Backlight bleed, Dead pixels, White dot, and even shipped damaged.
> 
> Some companies have more quality control issues than others. Keep in mind some companies are also better to deal with when it comes to defective monitors and differ eg levels of customer service.
> 
> All these companies are selling high-priced monitors what you would think would come out shipped mint. It's just not the case.
> 
> It's sad to say the general public does not put their monitors through the quality checks as those of us who are more technically inclined. Your average Joe does not return a monitor because there's a little bit of wash they can't see in the left-hand corner when they're watching movies. They also don't scrutinize to find any dead pixels. Seems when you gather a bunch of well knowledged people in one thread we're going to be able to pick this monitor completely apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time it comes to buying a monitor I always know it may be followed with a possible return or even two before getting it right.


that's exactly what it is, picking it apart. if you got to avsforum.com people pick apart tv's and projectors like you wouldn't believe even the AWESOME ones. They will find any little thing... and then everyone thinks "omg it's so bad, so many issues, blah blah blah"

but yeah i agree with ya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Have you even listed this trend of problems you speak of? You follow this thread so well, please list every problem for us all to know what exactly is wrong with our monitors!


lol. I get my 3rd one tomorrow and as always i'll let yall know.. If i can get 3 with no issues and several other users here with 3 with no issues and several users with 1-2 with no issues... i think the swift is doing pretty good. Obviously they can't keep it on store shelves or make them fast enough.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just hope Asus fixes some of the common issues with this monitor. IMO the return rate does seem high and I hope Asus investigates it. Maybe right now Asus doesn't know about these flaws since they are passing QC.


----------



## Mand12

People who are happy tend not to post about it on the internet as much as people who aren't happy. There are a few places that get positive feedback, but negative feedback gets a disproportionately large showing.

That said, you can't dismiss negative feedback so easily. Sure, they're selling out immediately, but there's a big difference between something that comes in quantity 10 every two weeks selling out immediately and something that sells out millions of units immediately.

The number of complaints, and the number of _different_ complaints, compared to the actual number of units moved, is troubling.

And yes, I own a Swift. Until I ship it back on RMA tomorrow, at least....









I used to be in universal praise for this monitor. It did things no other monitor could (and still does) - but it also has some significant drawbacks in regards to quality. I can't justify giving it the full-throated endorsement I once did. And that's sad.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> People who are happy tend not to post about it on the internet as much as people who aren't happy. There are a few places that get positive feedback, but negative feedback gets a disproportionately large showing.
> 
> That said, you can't dismiss negative feedback so easily. Sure, they're selling out immediately, but there's a big difference between something that comes in quantity 10 every two weeks selling out immediately and something that sells out millions of units immediately.
> 
> The number of complaints, and the number of _different_ complaints, compared to the actual number of units moved, is troubling.
> 
> And yes, I own a Swift. Until I ship it back on RMA tomorrow, at least....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be in universal praise for this monitor. It did things no other monitor could (and still does) - but it also has some significant drawbacks in regards to quality. I can't justify giving it the full-throated endorsement I once did. And that's sad.


Are you going back to IPS or what about the quality did you not like?


----------



## pathfindercod

Who's to say the number of returns is staggering based on a few forums? I would imagine Asus is pumping these out by the thousands to go all over the world and who knows how many companies are getting such as Nvidia, and system builders as well. I think the number of complaints on the internet is far less compared to a product reeled worldwide. As stated a select number of people that are savvy enough for the internet and forums that complain is far less than the hundreds/thousands sold.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just got my Swift today and it's awesome but there is one little problem. Blizzard games (Diablo, Heroes of the Storm, WoW) do not use my desktop brightness settings if I use Fullscreen, they are way too bright. On Diablo if I use the gamma slider it doesn't make it a nice black, it just dims it.
> 
> Anyone had that ? If I run them Windowed Fullscreen then they have the correct brightness/gamma but then GSync doesn't work.


Anyone ? Before I start changing too many settings, I'd like to know if someone had that and fixed it.

I also went into Tomb Raider, graphic options, and when I changed from TressFX to Normal, the brightness came back. I don't think it's a hardware issue, it must be some setting somewhere ?


----------



## brandon6199

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&ref=199&loc=AKGBlS8SPlM&acampID=1&siteID=AKGBlS8SPlM-d13VBPG9JQ2Y8YEEmkcTYA

ROG Swift for $749.99 at BestBuy.com?

Hmmm...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&ref=199&loc=AKGBlS8SPlM&acampID=1&siteID=AKGBlS8SPlM-d13VBPG9JQ2Y8YEEmkcTYA
> 
> ROG Swift for $749.99 at BestBuy.com?
> 
> Hmmm...


off to amazon support for a price match!


----------



## funfordcobra

My friend bought a swift about a week ago and instantly returned it. He had nothing but bad things to say about it, but that didn't stop me from wanting to try one. Since his was taken back, I had no first hand experience with these monitors besides what people say on the forums.

I found one at Frys randomly and picked it up to see what the hype/hate was about. I've had Asus 1080p 144hz monitors before so I know a little of what to expect. I also own a Qnix 2710 that is 2560x1440 (among others) and it's overclocked to 120hz, so I really wanted to compare them side by side to see if it was worth keeping since they are so much alike. (Besides the $500 price difference)

After a few weeks, I'm also returning the swift. I knew I was returning it as soon as I powered it up and saw the BLB and few stuck pixels on the bottom right of the screen. I know there is no such thing as a perfect monitor, but geez. $800+ for that? I went through the same thing with my LG34UM95-p ($1k monitor) and had to return it 4 times before I found a "normal" one with minimal BLB. I'm not playing the return 5 times game again with Asus.

I couldn't see a difference between the 300 dollar Qnix QX2710 and 800 dollar Asus PG278Q besides Asus having slightly better input lag.. Asus is better when you have drastic frame drops for GSYNC, but if you have enough money to buy a 800 dollar monitor I assume you have enough money to buy and use a powerful single GPU SLI setup that doesn't dip FPS much. In which case GSYNC is basically useless. I don't know about you, but I get no screen tearing or stutters when I'm locked at 120 fps.

Colors were much better on the qnix and I couldn't tell a difference between the Qnix 120hz 2560x1440 and Asus 144hz 2560x1440 as far as gameplay goes. The new driver (today) does not even support DSR for SLI setups, even with the 9xx series cards.

I'm sure Gsync is much better if you have a GPU that has huge FPS drops from 144-50, but I'm locked at whatever refresh rate I select vsync to be so with the BLB, dead pixels, and fictional driver support I had to pass this one up.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I couldn't see a difference between the 300 dollar Qnix QX2710 and 800 dollar Asus PG278Q besides Asus having slightly better input lag.. Asus is better when you have drastic frame drops for GSYNC, but if you have enough money to buy a 800 dollar monitor I assume you have enough money to buy and use a powerful single GPU SLI setup that doesn't dip FPS much. In which case GSYNC is basically useless. I don't know about you, but I get no screen tearing or stutters when I'm locked at 120 fps.
> 
> .


the biggest difference to me going from 3 korean ips crossover to about to be 3 swifts was the motion blur... the swift DESTROYS those koreans in motion blur.. yeah yours is overclocked but still isn't AS good as the swifts reduced blur... i mean difference in panels obviously...

monitor isn't meant for everyone...it's strange how some of yall get dead pixels and there theres plenty of us with 1-3 or bought 3 in a row and all are great.... alot of complaints from Fry's though I have read since release.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the biggest difference to me going from 3 korean ips crossover to about to be 3 swifts was the motion blur... the swift DESTROYS those koreans in motion blur.. yeah yours is overclocked but still isn't AS good as the swifts reduced blur... i mean difference in panels obviously...
> 
> monitor isn't meant for everyone...it's strange how some of yall get dead pixels and there theres plenty of us with 1-3 or bought 3 in a row and all are great.... alot of complaints from Fry's though I have read since release.


I'm pretty sure ALL manufacturers send frys their crap stock. Same place I bought my LG34UM95 that I had to return 4 times. Also had to return 2 out of 4 asus GTX 780Tis, and both my EVGA 980 have coil whine that I'm dealing with.. Thanks FRYS.


----------



## BrightCandle

In the past I have caught some retailers taking reported faulty stock and putting it back on the shelf for resale. Overclockers.co.UK did that with a motherboard I returned where the first memory slot was bad, they said it tested fine, kept the money and put the board back on the shelf. Had to recover my money through visa. So I think partly the high instances of failure reports are from bad behaving retailers trying to palm off faulty product a to unsuspecting buyers. Maybe the next one won't notice the dead pixels or think the overheating is their fault.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Are you going back to IPS or what about the quality did you not like?


I'm seeing a vertical striping artifact that only shows up during motion. There's one line that's the right color then another line next to it that's too dark. The lines themselves are static in position, but it requires a moving scene in order to see.

It's really bizarre, and I don't have a good explanation. People have talked about it as a pixel inversion artifact, but I'm not completely convinced. tftcentral has a picture that kindof demonstrates it:



This isn't a completely accurate picture of it, because this is demonstrating the overdrive function and the effect I see doesn't change significantly with overdrive off, normal, or extreme. Also, it's not in an afterimage or ghost image, it's in the body of a solid color, or in the case of a sparking arc in one particular game a swath of the screen that the arc was jumping around in. But that picture does show the representative scale of the lines, and is pretty close to the intensity difference. It's like playing a game looking through vertical blinds when it shows up, and is very off-putting for something designed around fluid, crisp motion. In fact the fluid, crisp motion makes it all the more obnoxious.

It happens at all refresh rates, with gsync both on and off, and at all three overdrive settings. It happens in games as well as on the desktop in browser windows. I can get it to show up even here, on the gray at the top of the page. Since it's dark already the contrast on the stripes isn't as high, but it shows up _everywhere._

I think it has something to do with something funky on how it's dividing the subpixels on moving images, as there was a MMO that had floating yellow text above an NPC that I could see shift out on the edges to green and red as the text walked away. That was most certainly an aliasing problem, but most aliasing wouldn't break up an individual pixel into RGB components. Something really weird is going on with it.


----------



## Descadent

woooo amazon priced matched best buy got $58.80 back


----------



## TiggerN

Finally got mine last night, as far as i can tell its perfect. Extremely happy with it!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> My friend bought a swift about a week ago and instantly returned it. He had nothing but bad things to say about it, but that didn't stop me from wanting to try one. Since his was taken back, I had no first hand experience with these monitors besides what people say on the forums.
> 
> I found one at Frys randomly and picked it up to see what the hype/hate was about. I've had Asus 1080p 144hz monitors before so I know a little of what to expect. I also own a Qnix 2710 that is 2560x1440 (among others) and it's overclocked to 120hz, so I really wanted to compare them side by side to see if it was worth keeping since they are so much alike. (Besides the $500 price difference)
> 
> After a few weeks, I'm also returning the swift. I knew I was returning it as soon as I powered it up and saw the BLB and few stuck pixels on the bottom right of the screen. I know there is no such thing as a perfect monitor, but geez. $800+ for that? I went through the same thing with my LG34UM95-p ($1k monitor) and had to return it 4 times before I found a "normal" one with minimal BLB. I'm not playing the return 5 times game again with Asus.
> 
> I couldn't see a difference between the 300 dollar Qnix QX2710 and 800 dollar Asus PG278Q besides Asus having slightly better input lag.. Asus is better when you have drastic frame drops for GSYNC, but if you have enough money to buy a 800 dollar monitor I assume you have enough money to buy and use a powerful single GPU SLI setup that doesn't dip FPS much. In which case GSYNC is basically useless. I don't know about you, but I get no screen tearing or stutters when I'm locked at 120 fps.
> 
> Colors were much better on the qnix and I couldn't tell a difference between the Qnix 120hz 2560x1440 and Asus 144hz 2560x1440 as far as gameplay goes. The new driver (today) does not even support DSR for SLI setups, even with the 9xx series cards.
> 
> I'm sure Gsync is much better if you have a GPU that has huge FPS drops from 144-50, but I'm locked at whatever refresh rate I select vsync to be so with the BLB, dead pixels, and fictional driver support I had to pass this one up.


eeek thats too bad. I too was interested in the lag difference between the two monitors as far as perception and not what benchmarks can show. I still would like one, but 8 benjis is a tough pill to swallow on a monitor that is inconsistent in delivering pixel perfect screens. Rumor has it we're gonna see some freesync monitors in the wild in november, so that'll also be an interesting comparison to make with gsync and to see what pricepoints they will go for.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> woooo amazon priced matched best buy got $58.80 back


Nice one! I'm gonna try to do the same then if i can get one off amazon. Microcenter probably wont have any anytime soon, and newegg always loves to charge me shipping and restocking fees on returns regardless if its faulty or not.


----------



## lowfat

Went to test out DSR today and it seems there is no support above 60Hz above 2560x1440 from what I tested.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Asus is better when you have drastic frame drops for GSYNC, but if you have enough money to buy a 800 dollar monitor I assume you have enough money to buy and use a powerful single GPU SLI setup that doesn't dip FPS much. In which case GSYNC is basically useless. I don't know about you, but I get no screen tearing or stutters when I'm locked at 120 fps.


I'm using three 980s, and I still get framerate drops in certain games in certain situations. You will ALWAYS get framerate drops. And sometimes not because of a graphics card - something else will choke. There will always be something that pushes things beyond what you planned for, suboptimal coding, or another limiting component. And G-Sync makes all that turn into smooth, crisp, stutter-free experience.


----------



## funfordcobra

It could just be my bad silicon lottery bad luck. Once you play on a 144hz with light boost its hard to go back. Unfortunately we are in kind of a mid ground with gaming monitors where there are no options. If you want 144hz 1ms, you get a swift and that's it. I'm really hoping for more manufacturers getting on this so the quality will rise and price will go down. I'd be a buyer of another surround setup if they came down to 600 each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> eeek thats too bad. I too was interested in the lag difference between the two monitors as far as perception and not what benchmarks can show. I still would like one, but 8 benjis is a tough pill to swallow on a monitor that is inconsistent in delivering pixel perfect screens. Rumor has it we're gonna see some freesync monitors in the wild in november, so that'll also be an interesting comparison to make with gsync and to see what pricepoints they will go for.


----------



## patrickrussell

Ive seen some complaints about the anti glare coating making the image appear "grainy" I experienced this with their ROG laptop. Does anyone own both and can they compare them?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm using three 980s, and I still get framerate drops in certain games in certain situations. You will ALWAYS get framerate drops. And sometimes not because of a graphics card - something else will choke. There will always be something that pushes things beyond what you planned for, suboptimal coding, or another limiting component. And G-Sync makes all that turn into smooth, crisp, stutter-free experience.


I understand the tech, sadly my experience with the monitor and gaming with it is different than I expected. I guess I expect too much these days.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> Ive seen some complaints about the anti glare coating making the image appear "grainy" I experienced this with their ROG laptop. Does anyone own both and can they compare them?


It's a matte coating, not a very light one either, not like newer AH-IPS monitors for example so you'll get some grain, but the only time it would ever bother you is probably surfing the web where there is a lot of white space so i wouldn't let the coating deter you from purchasing it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> It's a matte coating, not a very light one either, not like newer AH-IPS monitors for example so you'll get some grain, but the only time it would ever bother you is probably surfing the web where there is a lot of white space so i wouldn't let the coating deter you from purchasing it.


Better then the 27" and 30" Ultrasharp coating?


----------



## patrickrussell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> It's a matte coating, not a very light one either, not like newer AH-IPS monitors for example so you'll get some grain, but the only time it would ever bother you is probably surfing the web where there is a lot of white space so i wouldn't let the coating deter you from purchasing it.


That's the thing ASUS antiglare has detered me in the past.
It was just too grainy. Sounds like I may have to make the hour trek to frys and see if they have a demo model up.

Ideally I'd have a swift for gaming and a larger 4k display for surfing then.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Better then the 27" and 30" Ultrasharp coating?


Never seen either of those dells to be able to comment on it sorry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> That's the thing ASUS antiglare has detered me in the past.
> It was just too grainy. Sounds like I may have to make the hour trek to frys and see if they have a demo model up.
> 
> Ideally I'd have a swift for gaming and a larger 4k display for surfing then.


I know what you mean i was trying to find a glossy ips monitor replacement for my VG248QE and even bought two dell S2415H's which were great and had very slim bezels, but i just couldnt bear keeping them because 60hz hurts so much and i much rather put up with the Asus's grainy look on bright colors if it means i get 144hz


----------



## patrickrussell

See that's the thing.... I'm coming from a 1920x1080p 120hz benq display. nice anti glare but no grain.

So I get gsync and a resolution upgrade.

My third 780gtx would actually be used at 1440p resolutions.


----------



## molleh

Just got my replacement swift in. Results are pretty good so far.. a little backlight bleed compared to the first one but no dead pixels, and no bright spot (yet....)


----------



## Sithlordatx

Hello all! I bought the swift as an open box from fry's for 740$. The previous owner returned it for the dead pixel. It doesnt bother me due to me not being able to see it unless I look for it since its in the upper left hand corner of the monitor.

Let me preface this by saying my eyes are quite sensitive to flicker, stutter and many other problems that may be an area that qualifies as some people see it and some people dont.

Ok so I have had my monitor for quite a while now (since day 2 after release) ... I see a lot of posts about the inversion problem and felt the need to comment on it. Minus the dead pixel and some very, very very, faint light spot clouding much like others (mine is very minimal nearly non existent) *my swift does NOT exhibit the inversion issue*.

I have run several tests on websites, in wow and *using my 3d vision 2* set up. *NO INVERSION present*, I have experience a slight flicker in loading screens but zero inversion. I've seen many pictures and vids in this thread showing it. I know what to look for. It's not there on my monitor.

The only reason I am posting this is the comments about only people with problems being the vocal majority and I feel this is for the most part true, this is why I am posting this.

I feel bad for the fellas that are experiencing the issue, I do think it is a manufacturer defect and very well be widespread but it doesnt affect all the monitors.

Best of luck to you guys on getting a proper working monitor.


----------



## Descadent

For the record got this in today because i need it for my 3rd one that will be here tomorrow since it will be furthest away from the pc... working just fine so far. no issues at 144hz gsync on so far.

cable matters 10ft dp

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm pretty sure ALL manufacturers send frys their crap stock. Same place I bought my LG34UM95 that I had to return 4 times. Also had to return 2 out of 4 asus GTX 780Tis, and both my EVGA 980 have coil whine that I'm dealing with.. Thanks FRYS.


Just thought I'd jump in here about Fry's. The issues must be store-dependent. The Fry's stores around here in Southern California have been great. I bought my Swift from Fry's and it's perfect. I have never had a problem with anything from Fry's.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> For the record got this in today because i need it for my 3rd one that will be here tomorrow since it will be furthest away from the pc... working just fine so far. no issues at 144hz gsync on so far.
> 
> cable matters 10ft dp
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


To add my two cents, that's also the same cable I have been using for weeks. No issues.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Just thought I'd jump in here about Fry's. The issues must be store-dependent. The Fry's stores around here in Southern California have been great. I bought my Swift from Fry's and it's perfect. I have never had a problem with anything from Fry's.


Yes California is also home base for Fry's so you guys get first dilevery and the biggest quantity. Unfortunately I'm in Texas so we get the last and few of what is left. Their last shipment was 2. Both were returned to the manufacturer.


----------



## Pliskin

Is there a way to turn off the base LED?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pliskin*
> 
> Is there a way to turn off the base LED?


Just turn off the Light In Motion option in the System Setup menu.


----------



## r0ach

Can someone tell me what the scaling tab looks like in Nvidia control panel with a Gsync monitor hooked up? Can you select "Display - No Scaling" like in this picture? Or do you even get a scaling tab at all:


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the scaling tab looks like in Nvidia control panel with a Gsync monitor hooked up? Can you select "Display - No Scaling" like in this picture? Or do you even get a scaling tab at all:


For me, this is what I see with my Swift.



For my non-gsync monitor, I get both GPU and Display options.


----------



## MaelstromOC

Got my Swift in today. I have to say, next to two IPS panels, it actually doesn't look too bad at all. After calibrating it a bit, it's damn close and color reproduction is pretty damn nice. I couldn't install the driver for the monitor, but it seems like I didn't have to because everything is working (this is on the newest 344.48 drivers)

Took a little messing around, but I'm reaaaaally loving it so far. Zero dead pixels, no backlight bleed at all! I feel like I got lucky lol. Worst thing is honestly the viewing angles, but again, that's because I'm used to IPS panels.


----------



## adamski07

Found this on Nvidia's forum. DSR for SLI and G-sync monitors is still in development.

Code:



Code:


                                                Single GPU                   SLI
Standard Monitor (25x16 resolution or lower)    Yes                     Yes
G-SYNC Monitor (any resolution)                 Yes                     In Development**
Surround Monitor Configuration                  Yes                     In Development**
4K Monitor                                      Yes                     In Development**
3DTV Play                                       Yes*                    Yes*
3D Vision                                       Yes*                    Yes*
3DTV Play                                       Yes*                    Yes*
Discrete-GPU Notebooks                          In Development**        In Development**
Optimus Notebooks                               In Development**        In Development**
MS Hybrid Notebooks                             In Development**        In Development**


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Found this on Nvidia's forum. DSR for SLI and G-sync monitors is still in development.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Single GPU                   SLI
> Standard Monitor (25x16 resolution or lower)    Yes                     Yes
> G-SYNC Monitor (any resolution)                 Yes                     In Development**
> Surround Monitor Configuration                  Yes                     In Development**
> 4K Monitor                                      Yes                     In Development**
> 3DTV Play                                       Yes*                    Yes*
> 3D Vision                                       Yes*                    Yes*
> 3DTV Play                                       Yes*                    Yes*
> Discrete-GPU Notebooks                          In Development**        In Development**
> Optimus Notebooks                               In Development**        In Development**
> MS Hybrid Notebooks                             In Development**        In Development**


Damn, you would think they would fully develop it before releasing it. I guess they had to have it out by the 900 Series Release date :/


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> For the record got this in today because i need it for my 3rd one that will be here tomorrow since it will be furthest away from the pc... working just fine so far. no issues at 144hz gsync on so far.
> 
> cable matters 10ft dp
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I got the 15ft version and it works flawlessly with 144Hz Gsync, ULMB and 3D Vision. So there should be no concerns about cable length if needed.


----------



## twelvie

Just got my third swift, after about an hour or so a bright spot appeared on the lower half of the monitor, but soon after it went away? I've seen others post about it happening to them but didn't really see anything about it only staying for about half an hour or so then going away. Hoping it will stay away but I'm not holding my breath.

Has this happened to anyone else here?


----------



## twelvie

Playing BF4 for a bit and it came back, this monitor seems to get a lot warmer than the other two from memory as well, guess this one is going back too, got to laugh I guess!


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> For me, this is what I see with my Swift.


Thanks, +rep


----------



## MaelstromOC

I thought I had read that you couldn't have ULMB and G-Sync active at the same time (i.e. use G-Sync in game and then have it revert to ULMB mode on the desktop). However, tonight I enabled ULMB mode, then went into the NVCPL and enabled G-Sync. Lo and behold, ULMB stayed active on my monitor. When I enter a game in fullscreen, the monitor switches to G-Sync. When I exit, the monitor reverts back to ULMB! This is pretty sweet, aside from the lowered brightness ULMB causes.


----------



## Roelv

Thanks for your confirmations on the cables but I have finally found what I was looking for: http://www.dvigear.com/cables-dp-hr.html
Heavy gauge 24AWG copper at any length makes them superior to any other cables except for fiber, apparently they only started selling them since this month.
According to them, it should be able to do the full bandwidth (144Hz with the Swift) at 15m (49.2 ft.). Though I won't need a longer one than 7.5m which I am also sure will work based on my calculations and your confirmations of thinner cables.


----------



## skuko

so how much of a resource hog is DSR really? haven't tested the new drivers yet, i have a 680 with 4GB VRAM, would it even make any sense to use DSR with the swift?


----------



## funfordcobra

I heard it was not supposed to be taxing, but all DSR runs like crap on my 3440x1440 and sli 980 setup.


----------



## PCM2

'3840 x 2160' DSR strains the GPU as much if not a little more than running native UHD!


----------



## class101

Won't use DSR I'm fine with the current load on SLI with 1440p and anything higher anyway will be higher temps and will depends on the overclock. From what I tested DSR 4K on my 2560x1440 monitor with a Single GPU it makes my desktop blurry and ugly


----------



## Threx

I have a small favor to ask:

Can any of you try launching up the pendulum demo with gsync on and try moving your mouse cursor around on your screen (it can be either the pendulum or the moving green line) and see if you get stutters while the cursor is moving around?


----------



## y2kcamaross

I was just playing around with the pendulum demo this morning, I was moving it all over the place, I didn't notice any stutters on my end


----------



## knutmagne78

20141024_011632.jpg 1504k .jpg file


----------



## knutmagne78

Hi can i join the club?

Also can someone help me with some good advice on calibration settings for gaming without the use of calibrating software?

Im now using:

Brightness: 28
Contrast: 50
R:100
G:100
B:100


----------



## ozzy1925

you can use the settings from page 1


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knutmagne78*
> 
> 20141024_011632.jpg 1504k .jpg file


embed your pics not attach


----------



## knutmagne78




----------



## knutmagne78

thank you


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> woooo amazon priced matched best buy got $58.80 back


I also contacted newegg and they gave me a gift card for $75..I had to complain a bit..But for what its worth..I will take the gift card..


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knutmagne78*


I certainly recommend the specs from page 1, post #2. I have have been running these specs for some time now, and as for a calibration profile, if you dont like the one listed always make your own, everyone has there own preference of course! Welcome to the club, and please fill out the application in OP! I hope you enjoy your monitor as much as I have, since so many people nag, I have to say im lucky enough to have none of the problems listed so far! Let us know if you have any questions with Settings, now that DSR is out, you should tinker with that too! Just remember to disable gsync.


----------



## Descadent

YAY got the 3rd swift... 3 in a row, no dead pixels, no back light issues... all seems to be good.



















and tried to take a panoramic shot with my g3 to try and convey what it feels like to be sitting in the sim rig...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> YAY got the 3rd swift... 3 in a row, no dead pixels, no back light issues... all seems to be good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tried to take a panoramic shot with my g3 to try and convey what it feels like to be sitting in the sim rig...


That looks incredible! I had one in the cart at bestbuy.com yesterday but just couldn't justify it with my current economic situation. It was the most painful thing... Especially considering it was $50 off, free shipping, and no interest for 12 months.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knutmagne78*
> 
> Hi can i join the club?
> 
> Also can someone help me with some good advice on calibration settings for gaming without the use of calibrating software?
> 
> Im now using:
> 
> Brightness: 28
> Contrast: 50
> R:100
> G:100
> B:100


Perfect, maybe set contrast to 49.


----------



## xarot

Sorry if this has been asked several times already.

Got this monitor today and I love it, even that my main rig has AMD 295X. It works at 120 Hz fine. Played some hours of Quake2 MP.

But my problem is really that I have two rigs and really, really I did not even think they had left a HDMI or VGA connector away! I would have preferred a 3rd connector too for my work PC. I don't have space for another screen...

Any suggestions for a not too pricey KVM switch for this usage? I can find a dual-displayport switch at 230 € which supports up to 4k and [email protected] Hz. Any switches that could support [email protected] Hz? Or do I only have to do with lower Hz then, I actually need 120 Hz only, and actually I can do with 800x600/1024x768 @ 120 Hz in any MP games I play (Quake2/Quake Live).

This is the only I could find in Finland so far: http://eu.startech.com/Server-Management/KVM-Switches/2-Port-Professional-USB-DisplayPort-KVM-Switch-with-Audio~SV231DPUA

Any thoughts much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## knutmagne78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I certainly recommend the specs from page 1, post #2. I have have been running these specs for some time now, and as for a calibration profile, if you dont like the one listed always make your own, everyone has there own preference of course! Welcome to the club, and please fill out the application in OP! I hope you enjoy your monitor as much as I have, since so many people nag, I have to say im lucky enough to have none of the problems listed so far! Let us know if you have any questions with Settings, now that DSR is out, you should tinker with that too! Just remember to disable gsync.


Thanks for the help and for the add! Im trying the specs from page 1, post 2 now and i like it. I also was lucky with the monitor, zero dead pixels and i cannot see any backlight bleed.
I havent heard of DSR, ill have to google it and find out what it is and how to use it.


----------



## Izergin

Hey guys, quick question. What are you using to clean your monitor?

I've gotten the Swift, though I have not joined the group, and I have noticed some smudges on my screen. I guess thats what I get for letting my wife use my PC.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I certainly recommend the specs from page 1, post #2. I have have been running these specs for some time now, and as for a calibration profile, if you dont like the one listed always make your own, everyone has there own preference of course! Welcome to the club, and please fill out the application in OP! I hope you enjoy your monitor as much as I have, since so many people nag, I have to say im lucky enough to have none of the problems listed so far! Let us know if you have any questions with Settings, now that DSR is out, you should tinker with that too! Just remember to disable gsync.


I do not think the settings in post #2 are good for gamers. Those settings are calibrated to match other screens for graphic design type work, not to optimize the monitor in itself. Contrast at those settings with that ICC profile will be under 700:1.

I did really a lot of testing, tweaking each setting (contrast, brightness, R, G, B) up and down one point across a large range and re-measuring the display each time. After all the tweaking my most accurate settings with no banding were basically the defaults with contrast at 49 and brightness at 23-25. Using the same software, as well as argyllcms, I never could get an ICC profile that did not cause banding and correcting the minor colors errors, most of which are under 3 dE and none of which are over 5 dE, is not worth the banding and loss of contrast unless you are trying to match other displays for graphic design work (which you should not be doing on a gaming TN display).

The monitor settings have basically no control over gamma, you can try to mess with gamma with an ICC profile or other gamma tools but you will get banding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izergin*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. What are you using to clean your monitor?
> 
> I've gotten the Swift, though I have not joined the group, and I have noticed some smudges on my screen. I guess thats what I get for letting my wife use my PC.


Warm water and dilute dish soap if warm water doesn't work


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Better then the 27" and 30" Ultrasharp coating?


The AG coating is significantly less aggressive compared to a U2711.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I do not think the settings in post #2 are good for gamers. Those settings are calibrated to match other screens for graphic design type work, not to optimize the monitor in itself. Contrast at those settings with that ICC profile will be under 700:1.
> 
> I did really a lot of testing, tweaking each setting (contrast, brightness, R, G, B) up and down one point across a large range and re-measuring the display each time. After all the tweaking my most accurate settings with no banding were basically the defaults with contrast at 49 and brightness at 23-25. Using the same software, as well as argyllcms, I never could get an ICC profile that did not cause banding and correcting the minor colors errors, most of which are under 3 dE and none of which are over 5 dE, is not worth the banding and loss of contrast unless you are trying to match other displays for graphic design work (which you should not be doing on a gaming TN display).
> 
> The monitor settings have basically no control over gamma, you can try to mess with gamma with an ICC profile or other gamma tools but you will get banding.
> Warm water and dilute dish soap if warm water doesn't work


Like I said I always recommend your own profile over anyone else's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> YAY got the 3rd swift... 3 in a row, no dead pixels, no back light issues... all seems to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tried to take a panoramic shot with my g3 to try and convey what it feels like to be sitting in the sim rig...


That is so Sick! Can you post a video of what that looks like in action?? Im extremely jealous, and any chance of some like BF 4 screenshots?!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> That looks incredible! I had one in the cart at bestbuy.com yesterday but just couldn't justify it with my current economic situation. It was the most painful thing... Especially considering it was $50 off, free shipping, and no interest for 12 months.


thank you! Definitely get it when you can though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> That is so Sick! Can you post a video of what that looks like in action?? Im extremely jealous, and any chance of some like BF 4 screenshots?!


Yeah I'll probably end up doing a review video for the sim racing community and i'll post it here but you want screenshots of bf4 or pics of the monitors with bf4 on them?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> thank you! Definitely get it when you can though!
> Yeah I'll probably end up doing a review video for the sim racing community and i'll post it here but you want screenshots of bf4 or pics of the monitors with bf4 on them?


Pictures of the monitors with bf4 on them! does gsync multi monitor work yet? your sims must just be insanely smooth, I am really looking forward to your review video!


----------



## Descadent

here ya go. To be honest... I'm not a fan of FPS on triple monitors unless you have the side monitors pulled in ALOT because of the fisheye effect. Human eye naturally fisheyes as well so if you have the side monitors wrapped around the sides of you it's less of a drastic effect ( i do have them pulled in more than average surround user because of sim racing since left and right monitors are the windows)










and pano views...remember these monitors are actually pulled in to about a 1ft away from my left and right shoulders...however you are looking at a pano picture so it looks flat...but they aren't the side monitors are pulled in.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> here ya go. To be honest... I'm not a fan of FPS on triple monitors unless you have the side monitors pulled in ALOT because of the fisheye effect. Human eye naturally fisheyes as well so if you have the side monitors wrapped around the sides of you it's less of a drastic effect ( i do have them pulled in more than average surround user because of sim racing since left and right monitors are the windows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pano views...remember these monitors are actually pulled in to about a 1ft away from my left and right shoulders...however you are looking at a pano picture so it looks flat...but they aren't the side monitors are pulled in.


What are your frame rates with all monitors? And what settings did you use in game? With BF4

Btw nice setup..I just received my 2 swifts today also.. Cant wait to set them up tonight..


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> What are your frame rates with all monitors? And what settings did you use in game? With BF4
> 
> Btw nice setup..I just received my 2 swifts today also.. Cant wait to set them up tonight..


in bf4 on test range everything on ultra except i think only 2xmsaa I was getting 36-55 fps at 7680x1440...*drum roll*.....on a single 980 sc reference.







(still waiting on a 2nd 980 sc ref to come in stock on amazon)


----------



## Roelv

Awesome, my gaming on the Swift is going to be mostly Battlefield, though you would probably need to turn down the settings for online play.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> in bf4 on test range everything on ultra except i think only 2xmsaa I was getting 36-55 fps at 7680x1440...*drum roll*.....on a single 980 sc reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still waiting on a 2nd 980 sc ref to come in stock on amazon)


Thats good.. Hmm.. Makes me wonder what mine will push with my gtx 980 evga reference sc in 2 way sli..


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Like I said I always recommend your own profile over anyone else's


I passionately recommend *no profile at all*, even if you have a colorimeter and know how to create your own. Also do not drop R, G, or B (unless you have brightness really high, then 1 point off of blue is slightly more accurate). For gaming any errors the Swift has are not worth reducing contrast and possibly creating banding to fix.

Everyone is so used to terrible from factory calibrations on gaming displays (factory un-calibrated) they expect a profile to make the screen look better while in reality it makes it worse. Gamers only benefit from a calibration if gamma or color is bad enough sacrificing contrast is worth the correction.

Sorry, but it bothers me that the second post recommends settings and provides an ICC profile that makes the screen look worse than it does at the defaults and was provided by someone who stated they did the calibration to match the monitor to another display and didn't care that it was setup less than optimal for the Swift by itself. That profile targets a specific brightness! A very bad idea for gamers or video watching in general (only useful for graphic design) and completely incorrect for anyone who doesn't have that exact display at the same settings. It just makes the contrast worse with no benefit at all.

Of course it is all personal preference in the end, a user could be happy with an inverted ICC profile, but as the default recommendation the second post is _wrong_.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I passionately recommend *no profile at all*, even if you have a colorimeter and know how to create your own. Also do not drop R, G, or B (unless you have brightness really high, then 1 point off of blue is slightly more accurate). For gaming any errors the Swift has are not worth reducing contrast and possibly creating banding to fix.
> 
> Everyone is so used to terrible from factory calibrations on gaming displays (factory un-calibrated) they expect a profile to make the screen look better while in reality it makes it worse. Gamers only benefit from a calibration if gamma or color is bad enough sacrificing contrast is worth the correction.
> 
> Sorry, but it bothers me that the second post recommends settings and provides an ICC profile that makes the screen look worse than it does at the defaults and was provided by someone who stated they did the calibration to match the monitor to another display and didn't care that it was setup less than optimal for the Swift by itself. That profile targets a specific brightness! A very bad idea for gamers or video watching in general (only useful for graphic design) and completely incorrect for anyone who doesn't have that exact display at the same settings. It just makes the contrast worse with no benefit at all.
> 
> Of course it is all personal preference in the end, a user could be happy with an inverted ICC profile, but as the default recommendation the second post is _wrong_.


I can agree with that, I removed the attached profile! But I do want people to have the option to install or create there own. I have listed the documented steps to do so. I also really do think those brightness and contrast settings are great for any starter user wanting recommendations so I will leave it. I appreciate all of your advice as this is what it takes to give any first time user looking for quick adjustments a great welcome package. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I can agree with that, I removed the attached profile! But I do want people to have the option to install or create there own. I have listed the documented steps to do so. I also really do think those brightness and contrast settings are great for any starter user wanting recommendations so I will leave it. I appreciate all of your advice as this is what it takes to give any first time user looking for quick adjustments a great welcome package. Thank you for your input!


Thanks a lot! That makes me feel much better.

I can agree with the settings, they are not my optimal settings but they look great with only slightly lower contrast and people get the feeling of tweaking. Maybe you could include Asus's profile for the monitor? I get slight banding in the darker green section of a gradient when using it that I do not see without a profile but it is sill a better fit for those who really want a profile.









Edit: Never mind, I see you have already provided Asus's profile.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izergin*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. What are you using to clean your monitor?
> 
> I've gotten the Swift, though I have not joined the group, and I have noticed some smudges on my screen. I guess thats what I get for letting my wife use my PC.


That's why I built my wife her own gaming rig


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Thanks a lot! That makes me feel much better.
> 
> I can agree with the settings, they are not my optimal settings but they look great with only slightly lower contrast and people get the feeling of tweaking. Maybe you could include Asus's profile for the monitor? I get slight banding in the darker green section of a gradient when using it that I do not see without a profile but it is sill a better fit for those who really want a profile.


I completely agree, Updated Post #2 to include Asus Default Profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> That's why I built my wife her own gaming rig


Im literally building a whole new x99 build so my GF will get off my computer! LOL I told her she can have my Ivy bridge 3770k and ill just build a whole new one.


----------



## Edlee

Hi, I don't really post on public forums but I'm having a problem since buying the Asus swift.
I'm running sli gtx 970's and when using sli I can get no more than 114 fps no matter what graphic settings I use.
When I disable sli I can get higher than 114 fps.
I have ran bf3, bf4 and Heaven benchmark all on low setting but I can not get above 114 fps, it's as though there is a cap.
Before I bought this monitor I had a 1080p 120hz Samsung that ran bf3 at 150ish fps no problem.
My graphic cards have mini Displayport so I had to buy a Displayport to mini Displayport lead. I'm wondering if this is the problem?
If I change the resolution lower than 1400p then the fps shoot up way past 114 fps in sli. It's as though the cap is when using sli at 1400p?
I have tried two different graphic card drivers but it has not helped.
I have also tried disabling Gsync but that also did nothing.
I have tested both gpu's solo and they are both fine.
I hope someone can shed some light on this as I'm totally lost with it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> Hi, I don't really post on public forums but I'm having a problem since buying the Asus swift.
> I'm running sli gtx 970's and when using sli I can get no more than 114 fps no matter what graphic settings I use.
> When I disable sli I can get higher than 114 fps.
> I have ran bf3, bf4 and Heaven benchmark all on low setting but I can not get above 114 fps, it's as though there is a cap.
> Before I bought this monitor I had a 1080p 120hz Samsung that ran bf3 at 150ish fps no problem.
> My graphic cards have mini Displayport so I had to buy a Displayport to mini Displayport lead. I'm wondering if this is the problem?
> If I change the resolution lower than 1400p then the fps shoot up way past 114 fps in sli. It's as though the cap is when using sli at 1400p?
> I have tried two different graphic card drivers but it has not helped.
> I have also tried disabling Gsync but that also did nothing.
> I have tested both gpu's solo and they are both fine.
> I hope someone can shed some light on this as I'm totally lost with it.
> Thanks in advance.


Have you first tried a DDU (Display Driver Unistaller) and then installed a single Clean Nvidia Driver?


----------



## lovcol

Hi,

Just got my Swift and it seems to maybe have some issues...

When I drag a window around the screen I see some green coloring where the buttons and edges meet the white background inside the window. (Inverse ghosting?)
With overdrive at extreme the coloring turns purple, and with overdrive off - text color in general seem to shift (black text turns green) if I move the window quickly.

Anyone else seeing this on their screen?

Also, overdrive seems to add extra sharpening to the picture when in motion. On OD normal this is only noticeable on certain colors, but with OD extreme this is distractingly obvious. Normal?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovcol*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just got my Swift and it seems to maybe have some issues...
> 
> When I drag a window around the screen I see some green coloring where the buttons and edges meet the white background inside the window. (Inverse ghosting?)
> With overdrive at extreme the coloring turns purple, and with overdrive off - text color in general seem to shift (black text turns green) if I move the window quickly.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this on their screen?


I have the same issue. Green halo on light objects next to dark objects when there is motion.

A convenient way to reproduce it is this test: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5

Can others reproduce it as well?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have the same issue. Green halo on light objects next to dark objects when there is motion.
> 
> A convenient way to reproduce it is this test: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5
> 
> Can others reproduce it as well?


i don't see anything like a green halo on either of my 3.

interesting


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> YAY got the 3rd swift... 3 in a row, no dead pixels, no back light issues... all seems to be good.


Awesome looking setup dude. Racing through turn 1 at Suzuka must look so smooooth at 120 Hz +. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> here ya go. To be honest... I'm not a fan of FPS on triple monitors unless you have the side monitors pulled in ALOT because of the fisheye effect.


I agree. I stopped using my triple monitor setup for first person shooters because I find the fish-eye effect way too distracting. That's why I bought the Swift - I use it on my "General Gaming" PC where I play shooters and do email and stuff. I only use triple monitors for my racing rig (sadly, three Swifts for that rig is not in my budget).

iRacing is the only software I know of where they did triple screens right - there is absolutely no fish-eye effect. iRacing was developed to work on three screens natively so it looks perfectly rendered across all three screens with no distortion. I wish more games would design for triple screens, but I don't see that happening for first person shooters any time soon.


----------



## molleh

On that test I get a tiny sliver of green on the right edge of the gray bar but it's very minor.


----------



## h2spartan

Is there a recommended displayport cable over the one provided? 6.5ft is enough for me but I was wondering about its quality.

btw my monitor should get to me by monday next week. Now i sorta wish i would have gone with the 1 day shipping. It probably would have been here tomorrow.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is there a recommended displayport cable over the one provided? 6.5ft is enough for me but I was wondering about its quality.
> 
> btw my monitor should get to me by monday next week. Now i sorta wish i would have gone with the 1 day shipping. It probably would have been here tomorrow.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/2090#post_23044926


----------



## orion933

Hello,

I'm testing my new Swift and when i do this test : http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=480

Its not reconize my swift as a 120hz monitor, i only see 2 UFO; 60 and 30 fps and the refresh rate is 60hz.

i tried to disable G-sync but it does nothing and ofc i set the refresh rate at 120hz in Nvidia control panel.

Someone can do this test and see if its just me :/


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm testing my new Swift and when i do this test : http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=480
> 
> Its not reconize my swift as a 120hz monitor, i only see 2 UFO; 60 and 30 fps and the refresh rate is 60hz.
> 
> i tried to disable - sync but it does nothing and ofc i set the refresh rate at 120hz in Nvidia control panel.
> 
> Someone can do this test and see if its just me :/


Hello.

Is Aero enabled?
Are you using a compatible browser? http://www.testufo.com/browser.html


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm testing my new Swift and when i do this test : http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=480
> 
> Its not reconize my swift as a 120hz monitor, i only see 2 UFO; 60 and 30 fps and the refresh rate is 60hz.
> 
> i tried to disable G-sync but it does nothing and ofc i set the refresh rate at 120hz in Nvidia control panel.
> 
> Someone can do this test and see if its just me :/


why 120hz? bump it up to 144

have you tried manually setting it to higher hz with turbo button?


----------



## orion933

i use the last version of Chrome with AERO enable.

When i switch the refresh rate with turbo button i can see the different between 60hz and 144hz (ufo a lot more smooth) but the test tell me im at 60hz and i dont see the 120hz UFO maybe a bug?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/2090#post_23044926


so there's no need for that cable unless you need a longer one? The one that comes with the monitor should be fine?


----------



## brandon6199

I have a passenger in my vehicle today.



Just picked this one up from Fry's in San Diego. Currently using it now. It is a *pixel perfect*, flawless ROG Swift. Everything works perfectly.


----------



## MetaRunner

Got a call from my local Fry's saying they got another batch of monitors in today. I went down and told one of the supervisors about the dead-pixel/backlight spot problems and he said he was happy to let me open and test the monitor on one of their testing computers. Sure enough, found 3 dead pixels so he opened the second one which was picture perfect and sent me home with that. For those of you picking up a monitor from a brick/mortar store, I would suggest you ask to do this as it will save you a lot of headache with a lengthy return/shipping/replace process.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> so there's no need for that cable unless you need a longer one? The one that comes with the monitor should be fine?


of course lol it's fine... you think they would give you a cable that wouldn't be?(unless it had a unknown defect) or am i mis understanding what you're saying?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone else's turbo button not work on the desktop? I have to be in a game or that button doesn't do anything


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Anyone else's turbo button not work on the desktop? I have to be in a game or that button doesn't do anything


does 144hz box pop up on the desktop when you press it ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Anyone else's turbo button not work on the desktop? I have to be in a game or that button doesn't do anything


If you move your mouse around or maybe drag a window whilst hitting the turbo key it should work i believe. There has to be some sort of motion on screen for it to work. Just a weird little quirk with the monitor


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> does 144hz box pop up on the desktop when you press it ?


yes, and I've tried moving the mouse and window while pressing it, maybe it's something to do with having the classic theme enable and aero disabled?


----------



## Descadent

not sure. i know on my 3 once box pops up i have to press the button again and hold it for it to do anything... but i never have a reason to change it anyways. I just press it to make sure all 3 are still set at 144hz


----------



## mercinator16

What is pixel inversion?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> What is pixel inversion?


google is your best friend


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> of course lol it's fine... you think they would give you a cable that wouldn't be?(unless it had a unknown defect) or am i mis understanding what you're saying?


Not unheard of cheap accessories packaged with a nice product and that's not what I meant originally...which was is there a better cable out there than what it comes with. I don't know much about displayports and wanted to know if there was a better one. Its all good though...


----------



## gtarmanrob

i get mine this Tuesday







bring on 3D gaming. aware of this inversion thing, hopefully mine doesnt have it bad.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Not unheard of cheap accessories packaged with a nice product and that's not what I meant originally...which was is there a better cable out there than what it comes with. I don't know much about displayports and wanted to know if there was a better one. Its all good though...


The cable it comes with, is a very nice cable. No worries. I've been using it since release and have no problems 144hz all day long.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I was just playing around with the pendulum demo this morning, I was moving it all over the place, I didn't notice any stutters on my end


Which driver and which GPU are you using?

If I use any of the Maxwell supported drivers, I get mad stuttering when moving my mouse cursor around during the pendulum demo. With older drivers, this does not happen.

Could anyone else please try this? Move your mouse cursor around on-screen during the pendulum demo and see if you get stutters.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Not unheard of cheap accessories packaged with a nice product and that's not what I meant originally...which was is there a better cable out there than what it comes with. I don't know much about displayports and wanted to know if there was a better one. Its all good though...


The stock cable has given people some headaches with this monitor. First thing I'd do is get another higher quality DP cable ASAP. Someone mentioned here that 1440p pushing 144Hz is a lot of bandwidth, so a quality cable is needed. Might be fine for 1440p 60Hz though as the stock cable for my 1440p BenQ is dong fine.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The stock cable has given people some headaches with this monitor. First thing I'd do is get another higher quality DP cable ASAP. Someone mentioned here that 1440p pushing 144Hz is a lot of bandwidth, so a quality cable is needed. Might be fine for 1440p 60Hz though as the stock cable for my 1440p BenQ is dong fine.


Speaking from personal experience here - I've had tons of issues with the stock DisplayPort cable that comes with the Swift. As soon as I replaced it with a higher quality DisplayPort cable, my experiences with my Swift have been absolutely perfect. Here is a link to the cable that I'm using.

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1414217344&sr=8-14&keywords=displayport+cable

So I must disagree with some others that have posted in this thread. If you're experiencing issues with your Swift, it's definitely worth investing the $10 or so into a quality DisplayPort cable to see if it resolves some of the issues you may be experiencing.


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have the same issue. Green halo on light objects next to dark objects when there is motion.
> 
> A convenient way to reproduce it is this test: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5
> 
> Can others reproduce it as well?


Yep, I can see it clearly.
On my other monitor (ASUS VG236) the leading edge is grey like it should be.
On the ROG Swift, the leading edge is green.

You can see it in this photo:


----------



## PCM2

Good demonstration. It's slight overshoot, not something that really cropped up on my unit with the 'Normal' overdrive setting (certainly no 'green' trailing anyway). That's the trailing edge not leading edge by the way.


----------



## h2spartan

Thank you guys! Ill buy another displayport just to be sure. 10 bucks is nothing when youve just bought an $800 item.


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Good demonstration. It's slight overshoot, not something that really cropped up on my unit with the 'Normal' overdrive setting (certainly no 'green' trailing anyway). That's the trailing edge not leading edge by the way.


What is most strange is that I just decided to adjust the contrast to 49 as suggested in this thread.... and now the problem is gone.
No more green borders... hooray!!
Anyone else with the same problem then give that a try.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Speaking from personal experience here - I've had tons of issues with the stock DisplayPort cable that comes with the Swift. As soon as I replaced it with a higher quality DisplayPort cable, my experiences with my Swift have been absolutely perfect. Here is a link to the cable that I'm using.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1414217344&sr=8-14&keywords=displayport+cable
> 
> So I must disagree with some others that have posted in this thread. If you're experiencing issues with your Swift, it's definitely worth investing the $10 or so into a quality DisplayPort cable to see if it resolves some of the issues you may be experiencing.


Thank you! I just purchased that cable! + rep


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> What is most strange is that I just decided to adjust the contrast to 49 as suggested in this thread.... and now the problem is gone.
> No more green borders... hooray!!
> Anyone else with the same problem then give that a try.


How odd. If you raise it to '50' again does it come back? What about '51'?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> What is most strange is that I just decided to adjust the contrast to 49 as suggested in this thread.... and now the problem is gone.
> No more green borders... hooray!!
> Anyone else with the same problem then give that a try.


The problem comes back if you set it to default contrast?


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> How odd. If you raise it to '50' again does it come back? What about '51'?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> The problem comes back if you set it to default contrast?


Yep. Contrast at 50, 51 (or anything higher) has a green tinge on the edge of moving objects.
Contrast at 49 and lower it isn't there.
Its a crazy big difference changing from 50 to 49.


----------



## Falkentyne

That's so the so called black/white crush artifact issue.

I actually get this on my Benq--slightly--but ONLY if I set the bar scrolling speed higher than the default. At default, it doesn't show any artifacts at all.

If I set it to the fast scrolling speed, I notice some pretty nice green effects on the black/gray edges in the overdrive ghosting areas, if I use the 'default' contrast 50.

At contrast 40, those same areas are gray instead of green (as they should be). So definitely drop the contrast.
Note that contrast 50 will give other benefits in other areas.

there's actually a nice article (on the benq Z series monitor) which is unreleated to the Swift, which actually shows the difference in scenes between contrast 40 and 50.

http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/BenQ_XL2411Z

Worth a read, IMO.


----------



## Edlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Have you first tried a DDU (Display Driver Unistaller) and then installed a single Clean Nvidia Driver?


I would just like to say many thanks to you my friend - it worked!
Really appreciated!


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Speaking from personal experience here - I've had tons of issues with the stock DisplayPort cable that comes with the Swift. As soon as I replaced it with a higher quality DisplayPort cable, my experiences with my Swift have been absolutely perfect. Here is a link to the cable that I'm using.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1414217344&sr=8-14&keywords=displayport+cable
> 
> So I must disagree with some others that have posted in this thread. If you're experiencing issues with your Swift, it's definitely worth investing the $10 or so into a quality DisplayPort cable to see if it resolves some of the issues you may be experiencing.


This is garbage I have spent money in 2 different DP cables and it has litterally changed nothing to the pixel inversion issues, no better quality than the supplied Amphenol cable, other people did the same at ROG forums and they have no changes at all

Cables:
Belkin: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0017U4JAY/
CableMatters: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q59U/

Tests: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


----------



## Hasty

The green lines get fainter as I reduce the contrast. Unfortunately, on my Swift, I have to go as low as zero contrast to make it disappear. This is with overdrive settings set to normal.


----------



## class101

I dont think there is a true fix for this, it is nor a hardware issue that not everyone is experiencing, nor model weakness everyone has but to appearing differently to the vision of each people, some people see them, some don't, but if you do the browser test I linked you too I can't imagine how you can miss these lines, so I would guess this is a hardware issue not everyone is experiencing nor you have brandon a serious vision problem


----------



## Enz0wn

Is anybody having an issue with keeping the settings from Nvidia Control Panel to save? Every time I reset my PC, the setting that keeps the refresh rate at 120hz on the desktop, but bumps it up to 144hz in games resets. I always end up having to press the turbo button in-game. How do I get the Control Panel settings to actually save?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> I would just like to say many thanks to you my friend - it worked!
> Really appreciated!


Awesome! Glad to hear, Game on!


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's so the so called black/white crush artifact issue.
> 
> I actually get this on my Benq--slightly--but ONLY if I set the bar scrolling speed higher than the default. At default, it doesn't show any artifacts at all.
> 
> If I set it to the fast scrolling speed, I notice some pretty nice green effects on the black/gray edges in the overdrive ghosting areas, if I use the 'default' contrast 50.
> 
> At contrast 40, those same areas are gray instead of green (as they should be). So definitely drop the contrast.
> Note that contrast 50 will give other benefits in other areas.
> 
> there's actually a nice article (on the benq Z series monitor) which is unreleated to the Swift, which actually shows the difference in scenes between contrast 40 and 50.
> 
> http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/BenQ_XL2411Z
> 
> Worth a read, IMO.


Although most of that article went way over my head, there is one section which I find especially interesting.

It states that overdrive must be set to "normal" before turning on motion blur reduction: to access hidden overdrive parameters.
If overdrive is activated after motion blur reduction then the hidden parameters will be overwritten by the standard parameters.

I am curious if anyone has played around with the settings enough to discover something similar with the Swift monitor?


----------



## Edlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Awesome! Glad to hear, Game on!


I really cannot believe this but my problem still exsist!
I'm really sorry but I did not enable sli.
When sli is enabled I'm still capped at around 114 fps no matter what.
I'm really wondering if I have a faulty asus swift.
Has anyone got any other solutions s to what is capping my fps at 114 fps?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> I really cannot believe this but my problem still exsist!
> I'm really sorry but I did not enable sli.
> When sli is enabled I'm still capped at around 114 fps no matter what.
> I'm really wondering if I have a faulty asus swift.
> Has anyone got any other solutions s to what is capping my fps at 114 fps?


Have you tried lots of different games? And does the issue still persist?

What happens if you disable G-Sync in Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## Edlee

I'm not sure if this will give any clues but when I click the turbo button to 60hz it locks the fps to 59-60fps, when I select it to 120hz it locks at 114fps. When I select 144hz it locks at 114fps (same as 120hz).


----------



## Edlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Have you tried lots of different games? And does the issue still persist?
> 
> What happens if you disable G-Sync in Nvidia Control Panel?


Yes, I have tried various games/benchmarks and also disabled gsync but it will not go above 114fps in sli.
Using a single card goes above 114fps but the fps do drop lower than having sli enabled.
Basically - in sli I cannot get above 114fps.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> I'm not sure if this will give any clues but when I click the turbo button to 60hz it locks the fps to 59-60fps, when I select it to 120hz it locks at 114fps. When I select 144hz it locks at 114fps (same as 120hz).


I think i might have something to do with your displayport to mini displayport adapter..Just a thought. Or try the monitor with a displayport to displayport cable on another computer to rule out monitor problem. It is all about process of elimination..


----------



## Berserknitro

Wait a minute..I am confused about your first post.. Why would you even use a mini dp cable? Are you not using the provide DP cable from Asus? And doesnt the gtx 970's have regular DP ports? Something doesnt sound right..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> Hi, I don't really post on public forums but I'm having a problem since buying the Asus swift.
> I'm running sli gtx 970's and when using sli I can get no more than 114 fps no matter what graphic settings I use.
> When I disable sli I can get higher than 114 fps.
> I have ran bf3, bf4 and Heaven benchmark all on low setting but I can not get above 114 fps, it's as though there is a cap.
> Before I bought this monitor I had a 1080p 120hz Samsung that ran bf3 at 150ish fps no problem.
> My graphic cards have mini Displayport so I had to buy a Displayport to mini Displayport lead. I'm wondering if this is the problem?
> If I change the resolution lower than 1400p then the fps shoot up way past 114 fps in sli. It's as though the cap is when using sli at 1400p?
> I have tried two different graphic card drivers but it has not helped.
> I have also tried disabling Gsync but that also did nothing.
> I have tested both gpu's solo and they are both fine.
> I hope someone can shed some light on this as I'm totally lost with it.
> Thanks in advance.


Wait a minute..I am confused about your first post.. Why would you even use a mini dp cable? Are you not using the provide DP cable from Asus? And doesnt the gtx 970's have regular DP ports? Something doesnt sound right..


----------



## Edlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> I think i might have something to do with your displayport to mini displayport adapter..Just a thought. Or try the monitor with a displayport to displayport cable on another computer to rule out monitor problem. It is all about process of elimination..


Yes I hear you but I have no more graphic cards with a standard displayport (only mini).
I'm trying everything I can - I really am.
When I minimize games/bench my fps go above 114fps? but in full screen it is capped at 114fps.


----------



## Edlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Wait a minute..I am confused about your first post.. Why would you even use a mini dp cable? Are you not using the provide DP cable from Asus? And doesnt the gtx 970's have regular DP ports? Something doesnt sound right..
> Wait a minute..I am confused about your first post.. Why would you even use a mini dp cable? Are you not using the provide DP cable from Asus? And doesnt the gtx 970's have regular DP ports? Something doesnt sound right..


My gtx 970 only has mini displayport (x3).


----------



## Edlee

Sorry about the continues post but, to confirm - I am using a straight displayport to mini displayport lead (not a displayport to min displayport converter).


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> My gtx 970 only has mini displayport (x3).


Got it.. Just seen some with mini DP ports..Like gainward and palit..I do not think your monitor is capping you fps.But i guess anything is possible.. It maybe a compatibility issue with adapter to the monitor..


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> Sorry about the continues post but, to confirm - I am using a straight displayport to mini displayport lead (not a displayport to min displayport converter).


Something like this? http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-6-Feet-DisplayPort-Adapter-Cable/dp/B002XVYZ82/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1414278139&sr=8-2&keywords=displayport+to+minidisplayport


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Good demonstration. It's slight overshoot, not something that really cropped up on my unit with the 'Normal' overdrive setting (certainly no 'green' trailing anyway). That's the trailing edge not leading edge by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> What is most strange is that I just decided to adjust the contrast to 49 as suggested in this thread.... and now the problem is gone.
> No more green borders... hooray!!
> Anyone else with the same problem then give that a try.
Click to expand...

Wow, I tried this myself. It does have a big effect, no more recommending 49 or 50, 49 or less!

I had picked 49 contrast because there is an odd blue pop right at 100% white when at 50 contrast and measuring the display with a meter. It is interesting, if you are in a dark room and change between 49 and 50 while looking at something lit by the monitor (like your desk or keyboard) you can notice a large change in brightness, it is much more significant then the change from 49 to 48 or 51 to 50. It is almost like there is some sort of brightness or backlight overdrive at 50 contrast or higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> This is garbage I have spent money in 2 different DP cables and it has litterally changed nothing to the pixel inversion issues, no better quality than the supplied Amphenol cable, other people did the same at ROG forums and they have no changes at all
> 
> Cables:
> Belkin: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0017U4JAY/
> CableMatters: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q59U/
> 
> Tests: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


Sometimes there is something else wrong and sometimes there is something wrong with the supplied cable. That is not so hard to believe is it?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> This is garbage I have spent money in 2 different DP cables and it has litterally changed nothing to the pixel inversion issues, no better quality than the supplied Amphenol cable, other people did the same at ROG forums and they have no changes at all
> 
> Cables:
> Belkin: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0017U4JAY/
> CableMatters: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q59U/
> 
> Tests: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


I mentioned that it was from personal experience. I wasn't referring to pixel inversion, but rather the "out of range" issues as well as a blurry image. It's not that farfetched, you know.

An aftermarket, high quality, DisplayPort 1.2 cable was the solution for me, and it very well may be for others as well.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> My gtx 970 only has mini displayport (x3).


which 970 do you have, because im planning on a 970 soon too!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> which 970 do you have, because im planning on a 970 soon too!


Prob dont want the 970 he has! I'm looking for 970s too, i already know which, the gigabyte G1's they're just sold out everywhere







, but they come with 3 full displayports, an hdmi, and 2 dvi. They also overclock like nobody's business and will match a stock 980 with ease


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Prob dont want the 970 he has! I'm looking for 970s too, i already know which, the gigabyte G1's they're just sold out everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but they come with 3 full displayports, an hdmi, and 2 dvi. They also overclock like nobody's business and will match a stock 980 with ease


I'm not a fan of gigabyte. the 970 Strix is looking perfect for me!


----------



## Edlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Something like this? http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-6-Feet-DisplayPort-Adapter-Cable/dp/B002XVYZ82/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1414278139&sr=8-2&keywords=displayport+to+minidisplayport


I bought the Palit cards as I wanted "blower" type cards for better incase cooling.
Yes Berserknitro that is the lead I purchased.
Really not sure where to go with this.
Would I be right in saying that the monitor is not faulty as I can get above 114fps with 1 card?


----------



## Betao

Hello,

Just got this monitor a few days ago and seems that everything is working fine, but colors, specially that light lime yellow. Is there a way to fix it? I have a Dell U2711 that has a more golden yellow and I´m looking for this color.

Thanks,


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Awesome looking setup dude. Racing through turn 1 at Suzuka must look so smooooth at 120 Hz +.
> I agree. I stopped using my triple monitor setup for first person shooters because I find the fish-eye effect way too distracting. That's why I bought the Swift - I use it on my "General Gaming" PC where I play shooters and do email and stuff. I only use triple monitors for my racing rig (sadly, three Swifts for that rig is not in my budget).
> 
> iRacing is the only software I know of where they did triple screens right - there is absolutely no fish-eye effect. iRacing was developed to work on three screens natively so it looks perfectly rendered across all three screens with no distortion. I wish more games would design for triple screens, but I don't see that happening for first person shooters any time soon.


I like how I don't come onto this forum and you already have three monitors! We are almost the same but I am going to just use one 980 SC.

I finally got my 4th monitor Friday. I had to return one due to a brighter spot showing up after a few weeks. It took me a little while to fully understand the bezel correction. Once you set it, you still have to change your resolution to the bezel collected one. I have my bezel correction is set to 75 which comes out to 7830x1440.

I play mostly BF4 and three monitors work out very well. I have one GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0. I leave the graphic settings at auto which gets me between 55 and 80 fps.

I still disable Nvidia Surround when using desktop apps for a longer period of time. Applications function between, Windows 8.1 gives you three task bars, and window snapping follows its respective monitor.


----------



## aaronjb

I'm jumping back in this thread for the first time in a while to say that I'm disappointed with DSR not being available with SLI + GSync. There's always GeDoSaTo.


----------



## class101

Maybe good news, it is possible the pixel inversion issue has been fixed, someone reported at ROG he returned its unit for a October 2014 Swift and he has no more pixel inv lines anymore, I'm just unsure yet if he don't see them or are they really gone so I sent a support ticket to know a bit more

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Maybe good news, it is possible the pixel inversion issue has been fixed, someone reported at ROG he returned its unit for a October 2014 Swift and he has no more pixel inv lines anymore, I'm just unsure yet if he don't see them or are they really gone so I sent a support ticket to know a bit more
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


Good thing i waited and didnt try my chances at a first batch unit







stalking the stock checker now, probably wont see any pop up on a sunday but who knows


----------



## Descadent

95%(random guesstimation but seriously come on) of us have 1st batch units with no problems...what's the point?


----------



## class101

Are you blind Descadent ? I haven't seen one proof yet of someone not seeing vertical lines just in the browser test (because it is easily reproducable and lines clearly visible on taskbar) I link to, so unless you come up with a similar video not showing lines at all, your 95% is largely wrong. 95% not seeing the lines maybe, 95% not having the lines not ! I have also shown these tests in a french thread of the Swift and none clearly reported they don't see lines but instead people acknowledge to see them after interesting about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Good thing i waited and didnt try my chances at a first batch unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stalking the stock checker now, probably wont see any pop up on a sunday but who knows


I think I got him to see them finally, don't think they fixed it


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> I think I got him to see them finally, don't think they fixed it


Yeah i see that thread, he mentioned how he has to get within a few inches of the screen to notice it, and no one is going to be that close to a 27" screen, you'll most likely be 2ft+ away from it so if its invisible past several inches it becomes a non issue imo


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Are you blind Descadent ? I haven't seen one proof yet of someone not seeing vertical lines just in the browser test (because it is easily reproducable and lines clearly visible on taskbar) I link to, so unless you come up with a similar video not showing lines at all, your 95% is largely wrong. 95% not seeing the lines maybe, 95% not having the lines not ! I have also shown these tests in a french thread of the Swift and none clearly reported they don't see lines but instead people acknowledge to see them after interesting about.
> I think I got him to see them finally, don't think they fixed it


no reason to act like that


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeah i see that thread, he mentioned how he has to get within a few inches of the screen to notice it, and no one is going to be that close to a 27" screen, you'll most likely be 2ft+ away from it so if its invisible past several inches it becomes a non issue imo


Might be a distance problem too I'm about 1,5ft away and indeed if I try to push the monitor to the max is slowly disappear but not 100%. My previous basic LG 60Hz monitor I could be at 0,5 1,0 1,5 nothing was similar it was really perfect.
Guess it is not an issue seeing how much people see them but a big weakness everyone should know about before buying.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I'm jumping back in this thread for the first time in a while to say that *I'm disappointed with the SLI + GSync issue*. There's always GeDoSaTo.


What issue are you referring to?


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> What issue are you referring to?


I forgot an acronym there; oops. GSync + SLI leaves no DSR option at this time.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Are you blind Descadent ? I haven't seen one proof yet of someone not seeing vertical lines just in the browser test (because it is easily reproducable and lines clearly visible on taskbar) I link to, so unless you come up with a similar video not showing lines at all, your 95% is largely wrong. 95% not seeing the lines maybe, 95% not having the lines not ! I have also shown these tests in a french thread of the Swift and none clearly reported they don't see lines but instead people acknowledge to see them after interesting about.
> I think I got him to see them finally, don't think they fixed it


I don't agree with your approach here, but Descadent is probably the least objective Swift owner in this thread. I hope he'd at least be willing to admit to that.


----------



## class101

Here is a closer look of what is happening, managed to record my taskbar showing vertical lines as it is the best reliable place I could find to reproduce the problem, notice in the video below the green pixel lines, they are the one I'm able to see

In the video I'm minimizing/maximizing repetitively the browser test (explained previously) to show the lines (better seen in the video)

Zoomed taskbar without vertical lines:
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Q...0/pg278q_taskbar_vertical_bars_notvisible.png

Zoomed taskbar with vertical lines:
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3...2560/pg278q_taskbar_vertical_bars_visible.png

Zoomed taskbar Video:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4dcRcayW88VSkFndGd5azJNMEU/view

You clearly notice some lines of pixels are no more colored uniformly, when the pixelized picture is shown, some are colored green and they are gone when the picture is hidded, this is the vertical lines effect zoomed to max I can


----------



## brandon6199

I picked up this Swift on 10/24/14, the same day that my local Fry's Electronics received it in stock. It was on hold for me. I received a pixel-perfect, flawless, ROG Swift. Not sure if that has anything to do with it being a newer batch or not.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I don't agree with your approach here, but Descadent is probably the least objective Swift owner in this thread. I hope he'd at least be willing to admit to that.


how so?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Are you blind Descadent ? I haven't seen one proof yet of someone not seeing vertical lines just in the browser test (because it is easily reproducable and lines clearly visible on taskbar) I link to, so unless you come up with a similar video not showing lines at all, your 95% is largely wrong. 95% not seeing the lines maybe, 95% not having the lines not ! I have also shown these tests in a french thread of the Swift and none clearly reported they don't see lines but instead people acknowledge to see them after interesting about.
> I think I got him to see them finally, don't think they fixed it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Yeah i see that thread, he mentioned how he has to get within a few inches of the screen to notice it, and no one is going to be that close to a 27" screen, you'll most likely be 2ft+ away from it so if its invisible past several inches it becomes a non issue imo


class101 is exactly correct. These vertical lines are very obvious when using 3D vision. You do not need to move the mouse at all to see them. In Tomb raider, all I have to do is load the game and not to touch my mouse at all. The vertical lines are plain to see. :-(


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> class101 is exactly correct. These vertical lines are very obvious when using 3D vision. You do not need to move the mouse at all to see them. In Tomb raider, all I have to do is load the game and not to touch my mouse at all. The vertical lines are plain to see. :-(


Hmmm do they show up outside of 3d vision or no? And if they do they're only easily seen if very close to the monitor correct? I'm just curious because i don't use 3d vision at all and have no interest in doing so, but if they're a nuisance in normal 2D gaming i think i'll just honestly hold off. This monitor is great im sure, 144hz, 1440p and gsync all in one little bundle, but 144hz 1080p w/o gsync is nice too. Damn it Asus


----------



## MaelstromOC

After using mine for a few days, I can't get past this matte coating. I've been spoiled by IPS glossy panels and this Swift just looks too grainy for my tastes







I may end up selling mine as well.

As far as features go, this thing is top notch, but this "haze" is just something I don't think I can get over. The colors are also way too washed out from the get go. I had to turn brightness down, adjust the gamma a significant amount and also work with the contrast to get this thing looking halfway decent (again, my personal opinion.)

G-Sync is soooo smooth that it pains me this has to be a TN panel with a matte finish. If they offered a glossy model, I'd be all over it in a heartbeat. I've thought about removing the matte coating, but from what I've read it leaves the panel completely unprotected and I'd hate to scratch the hell out of it just trying to clean it from time to time


----------



## rembomy

So yesterday evening I experienced something new with this monitor. See the videos below and share your experience what could cause this kind of behavior. For now the issue seems to be gone, but should I RMA this as it might be defective display or not? Also checked my cables before taking the videos, everything was OK and when i used my dell in the same display port there were no anomalies.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rembomy*
> 
> So yesterday evening I experienced something new with this monitor. See the videos below and share your experience what could cause this kind of behavior. For now the issue seems to be gone, but should I RMA this as it might be defective display or not? Also checked my cables before taking the videos, everything was OK and when i used my dell in the same display port there were no anomalies.


I would RMA for sure, assuming you are able to have a substitute of sorts and wait an unknown amount of time for a replacement =X


----------



## sourplumps

Quality control is bad on these monitors. Should be put on a do not buy list. It's terrible.


----------



## Asmodian

Mine is excellent. The best monitor I have ever owned.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Quality control is bad on these monitors. Should be put on a do nut buy list. It's terrible.


Its a pity too, like they're flying off the shelves anyways because its the first monitor of its kind to support 144hz and 1440p and gsync on top of that, but at the same time its tarnishing to ASUS' reputation. I have a theory though, maybe these speedy TN panels are hitting their speed limit when trying to output 1440p at 144hz on top of the gsync technology that probably has bugs of its own being so new, and thats an explanation for all these little issues people report as well as an explanation for all the delays of getting these things to stores. Asus was probably aware of the problems, was getting poor yields, and whenever a panel came off the line it was briefly tested for functionality, if working it was given the go ahead. Its not totally far fetched to think that, some problems reported only happened after weeks or days of use which is something that wouldn't be caught during production.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Mine is excellent. The best monitor I have ever owned.


I'm still gonna pick one up soon as stock shows up probably sometime later today, and cross my fingers for a good one. I know i wont be disappointed due to the sheer fact i've never had 1440p or seen gsync in action.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Mine is excellent. The best monitor I have ever owned.


Agreed. I have one of the first early batches from frys bought on August 23 and it has been running flawlessly ever since i first plugged it in pixel perfect condition. Bought a 3 year warranty just in case any issues were to appear at a later date.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked several times already.
> 
> Got this monitor today and I love it, even that my main rig has AMD 295X. It works at 120 Hz fine. Played some hours of Quake2 MP.
> 
> But my problem is really that I have two rigs and really, really I did not even think they had left a HDMI or VGA connector away! I would have preferred a 3rd connector too for my work PC. I don't have space for another screen...
> 
> Any suggestions for a not too pricey KVM switch for this usage? I can find a dual-displayport switch at 230 € which supports up to 4k and [email protected] Hz. Any switches that could support [email protected] Hz? Or do I only have to do with lower Hz then, I actually need 120 Hz only, and actually I can do with 800x600/1024x768 @ 120 Hz in any MP games I play (Quake2/Quake Live).
> 
> This is the only I could find in Finland so far: http://eu.startech.com/Server-Management/KVM-Switches/2-Port-Professional-USB-DisplayPort-KVM-Switch-with-Audio~SV231DPUA
> 
> Any thoughts much appreciated. Thanks


Bump. I now ordered StarTech SV231DPUA KVM switch, hopefully it works. I understand I might be stuck to 60 Hz but I can do with it since I don't need 120/144 Hz "everyday" while it's nicer to use both of my rigs every now and then. Also my another PC only has GTX 580 SLI for now so unable to use those cards anymore, they don't have DP...or is there any adapter?







Edit. there is, but the price is...steep.







better to upgrade the graphics cards.

I really really like the Swift, the thin bezels and even images and colors are superior to my old VG278HR. The only drawback so far are the lack of inputs! My Swift was also pixel perfect...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Agreed. I have one of the first early batches from frys bought on August 23 and it has been running flawlessly ever since i first plugged it in pixel perfect condition. Bought a 3 year warranty just in case any issues were to appear at a later date.


Lmao. We did nearly the exact same thing from the exact same store (not locationwise). I cheaped out and did the two year warranty instead :X). But yeah, I haven't had any inversion problems (and I've seriously tried to test for it), nor do I have any real BB problems. I have a little bit of clouding OOB @ max brightness, but after calibration all of that goes away. Literally haven't had any problems since. Only thing I don't like about this monitor is the matte coating since I'm used to semi-gloss. But oh well. Still an incredible monitor.

And I really have to laugh at all of the doomsayers of this product who.........haven't even bought it or tried it out. Put your money before your mouth imo.


----------



## brandon6199

Mine runs flawlessly as well. Best monitor I've ever owned. Period.


----------



## Georgey123

Same here, I've had no issues at all with mine. Only think that I couldn't get my head around was the burn in test when the monitor went to sleep.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Hmmm do they show up outside of 3d vision or no? And if they do they're only easily seen if very close to the monitor correct? I'm just curious because i don't use 3d vision at all and have no interest in doing so, but if they're a nuisance in normal 2D gaming i think i'll just honestly hold off. This monitor is great im sure, 144hz, 1440p and gsync all in one little bundle, but 144hz 1080p w/o gsync is nice too. Damn it Asus


Here not I have never enabled 3D vision and I always noticed that, most likely why I created a second ROG thread this time not mentionning 3D Vision because this has nothing to do with

People keep reporting it works flawlessy, I'm laughing because they just don't want to admit it is not a flawless screen

Most likely 3monitors owners at 5ft away from the monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Mine runs flawlessly as well. Best monitor I've ever owned. Period.


If you want to report this monitor is flawless you better have to do a video and record it as I did, we will talk after, you are already vehiculating enough false informations. Period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Here is a closer look of what is happening, managed to record my taskbar showing vertical lines as it is the best reliable place I could find to reproduce the problem, notice in the video below the green pixel lines, they are the one I'm able to see
> 
> In the video I'm minimizing/maximizing repetitively the browser test (explained previously) to show the lines (better seen in the video)
> 
> Zoomed taskbar without vertical lines:
> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Q...0/pg278q_taskbar_vertical_bars_notvisible.png
> 
> Zoomed taskbar with vertical lines:
> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3...2560/pg278q_taskbar_vertical_bars_visible.png
> 
> Zoomed taskbar Video:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4dcRcayW88VSkFndGd5azJNMEU/view
> 
> You clearly notice some lines of pixels are no more colored uniformly, when the pixelized picture is shown, some are colored green and they are gone when the picture is hidded, this is the vertical lines effect zoomed to max I can


^^ Flawless indeed for the people not wanting to admit it is not


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Hmmm do they show up outside of 3d vision or no? And if they do they're only easily seen if very close to the monitor correct? I'm just curious because i don't use 3d vision at all and have no interest in doing so, but if they're a nuisance in normal 2D gaming i think i'll just honestly hold off. This monitor is great im sure, 144hz, 1440p and gsync all in one little bundle, but 144hz 1080p w/o gsync is nice too. Damn it Asus


I do not notice the vertical lines when playing in 2D with Gsync. I completed the single player campaign of BF4 and it was alright. But that does not mean the lines were not there. I probably did not notice them with all the bullets flying about and me trying to survive! I tried class101's inversion test suggestion and noticed the lines but they were faint and I had to put my eyes a few inches from the screen. But the story is completely different in 3D. It is impossible not to notice the lines. They make the image look interlaced with 1/2 the native resolution. It is very disappointing since I was looking forward to 1440p 3D goodness.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Here not I have never enabled 3D vision and I always noticed that, most likely why I created a second ROG thread this time not mentionning 3D Vision because this has nothing to do with
> 
> People keep reporting it works flawlessy, I'm laughing because they just don't want to admit it is not a flawless screen
> 
> Most likely 3monitors owners at 5ft away from the monitor.
> If you want to report this monitor is flawless you better have to do a video and record it as I did, we will talk after, you are already vehiculating enough false informations. Period.
> ^^ Flawless indeed for the people not wanting to admit it is not


Here is mine.. from first batch in EU.
No lines..


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Here is mine.. from first batch in EU.
> No lines..


Not as simple as that, you should do at least the tests I show there because lines don't show up there too on a simple Desktop without doing anything, display is perfect, that's what I show on the taskbar video, if I minimize the pixel picture the lines are gone, if I show the pixel picture, lines are shown

They show, in any game frequently not permanently (most caught when you slowly move the camera view, you should notice some texture are not uniformely rendered), with a picture full of pixels permanently, or on Desktop at the lowest frequency possible 60Hz they can start to appear too

Yesterday someone posted a video in the ROG thread, I can clearly see them at around 1m19 when he's moving the camera looks at the blue and ugly walls when the view moves, it stops as soon you stop to moves it, exactly same effects caught by eyes here without glasses :




Flawless no, acceptable maybe, overpriced for sure.


----------



## dmreeves

I can't find one of these anywhere. Frys doesn't have them listed on their website, even though I know they had some and will get more, and calling the store was no help. Newegg is out and amazon is trying to price gouge through outside vendors. It's tragic really. It's probably for the best though as I really shouldn't spend the money on it! lololol, like that has ever stopped me from buying something before.


----------



## GreenMelody

Hi all,
So I have the swift an I have a question for you all.
When I game with gsync on starcraft2, titanfall, battlefield 4. I can feel an input lag. And when I dissable it, it is so much more responsive.
I have a gtx 980 oced. And I know I have jsut gysnc on.

Do any of you fell this slight input lag


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Hi all,
> So I have the swift an I have a question for you all.
> When I game with gsync on starcraft2, titanfall, battlefield 4. I can feel an input lag. And when I dissable it, it is so much more responsive.
> I have a gtx 980 oced. And I know I have jsut gysnc on.
> 
> Do any of you fell this slight input lag


That depends on your frame-rate.
Obviously 500fps V-sync OFF will have less average input lag than 144fps G-sync.
While 80fps V-sync OFF will have about the same input lag as 80fps G-sync.

I haven't notice any abnormal input lag from G-sync though. But it's possible I'm just not as sensible to it as you are.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 95%(random guesstimation but seriously come on) of us have 1st batch units with no problems...what's the point?


Because knowing that some of us didn't makes everyone more informed...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> People keep reporting it works flawlessy, I'm laughing because they just don't want to admit it is not a flawless screen
> 
> If you want to report this monitor is flawless you better have to do a video and record it as I did,
> ^^ Flawless indeed for the people not wanting to admit it is not


no one has to provide you anything and there is no reason for you to keep puffing your chest thinking you know it all. Please include yourself in a reasonable discussion instead of barking out commands and demanding "proof". If you can't accept someones word over the internet....then fine...but i sure as hell wouldn't of spent $2400 on 3 of these if they sucked ass. MORE than enough happy people with the monitor... if it was garbage it would be in stock everywhere and already discounted...but obviously NOT

so quit unless you want to add something to the discussion instead of bringing it down. Return yours, light it on fire, or do whatever you want but for ffs stop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because knowing that some of us didn't makes everyone more informed...


oh i agree, i was just responding to him in same way he was spitting it out and dragging the monitor through the mud.


----------



## jake51

I just can't make up my mind about whether to buy it or not








The price here in Denmark has dropped slightly to just below USD 1000
I will be using it more for general use and work than gaming... but I want games to look great
What to do?


----------



## Descadent

if you aren't using it for gaming 1st then I wouldn't bother spending the money on it truthfully


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jake51*
> 
> I just can't make up my mind about whether to buy it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price here in Denmark has dropped slightly to just below USD 1000
> I will be using it more for general use and work than gaming... but I want games to look great
> What to do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if you aren't using it for gaming 1st then I wouldn't bother spending the money on it truthfully


Agreed, get something like a 1440p IPS panel if you really need 1440p


----------



## Eralma

Hello everyone, I think I've read the whole post trying to decide whatever to buy or not this monitor, the thing is the price of course, so I really appreciate your honest opinions about what to do.

My main goal with this monitor is to play BF4 and other shooters at minimum 100 hz and 1440p, for that I'm getting 2 x MSI GTX 980, so I am between the Qnix 2710 and OC to 100 or 120 hz or the ROG Swift.

Suppose I get a perfect pixel version of both monitors which will give me the best experience?

Is Gsync really worth it when you are getting 100-120 fps?

I guess the big question: is the Asus worth the $450 difference?

Please forget the TN vs IPS issue, my eyes are not that good and what I most care is about smoothness, high fps and stopping the headaches after playing 3 hours







.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Suppose I get a perfect pixel version of both monitors which will give the best experience?


The Rog Swift will have better motion clarity. And at the 100-120fps range you mentioned, G-sync will get you more fluidity than V-sync OFF, about the same input lag amount and absolutely no tearing.
(I'm not mentioning V-sync because 100-120fps should never be V-synced IMO)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Is Gsync really worth it when you are getting 100-120 fps?


Yes. Without any doubt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Is the Asus worth the $450 difference?


Can't really answer that one.

note: Thank you for the information you provided.
- Games you play,
- Frame-rate you get
- and the bit about the TN vs IPS issue not being determining.

These made it easy to give you an objective recommendation.


----------



## Eralma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> The Rog Swift will have better motion clarity. And at the 100-120fps range you mentioned, G-sync will get you more fluidity than V-sync OFF, about the same input lag amount and absolutely no tearing.


Thanks Hasty, from your experience the better Asus motion clarity is really noticeable? comparing to the Qnix of course


----------



## Mand12

Monitors that don't have G-Sync really don't compare to those that do in regards to motion clarity.

Even though I returned mine for other reasons, I was utterly blown away by the difference G-Sync makes.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Thanks Hasty, from your experience the better Asus motion clarity is really noticeable? comparing to the Qnix of course


i had 3 koreans and now 3 swifts... the motion blur was the main reason i dropped them and got swifts. it's literally like 1/2 the motion blur on the swifts


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Thanks Hasty, from your experience the better Asus motion clarity is really noticeable? comparing to the Qnix of course


There are two factors that will make a difference between these 2 monitors in terms of motion clarity.

a) The time it takes for the pixels to change from one color to another. This take significantly more time on an IPS than on a gaming TN.

b) The refresh rate. At 144Hz, the persistence of the image presented can potentially be as low as 6.9 millisecond.
When tracking a moving object, the amount of motion blurring perceived is proportional to the persistence of the image. The lower the persistence, the lower the motion blur.

One thing to note is that the Qnix is gonna get bottle-necked by its lower speed (see a)), as a result many overclocked Qnix users report refresh rates such a 96Hz as the sweet spot. In the sense that the increase in motion clarity from 96Hz to 120Hz is considered too subtle to justify the higher overclock and the trade-offs that usually come with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i had 3 koreans and now 3 swifts... the motion blur was the main reason i dropped them and got swifts. it's literally like 1/2 the motion blur on the swifts


Yours weren't overclocked though so they had 16.6 millisecond of persistence. 60Hz sample and hold will always have mediocre motion clarity no matter what.

Eralma is asking for a comparison between *overclocked* Koreans monitors and the Swift.


----------



## Eralma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Even though I returned mine for other reasons, I was utterly blown away by the difference G-Sync makes.


Thanks, that's what I am looking for


----------



## Eralma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> There are two factors that will make a difference between these 2 monitors in terms of motion clarity.
> 
> a) The time it takes for the pixels to change from one color to another. This take significantly more time on an IPS than on a gaming TN.
> 
> b) The refresh rate. At 144Hz, the persistence of the image presented can potentially be as low as 6.9 millisecond.
> When tracking a moving object, the amount of motion blurring perceived is proportional to the persistence of the image. The lower the persistence, the lower the motion blur.
> 
> One thing to note is that the Qnix is gonna get bottle-necked by its lower speed (see a)), as a result many overclocked Qnix users report refresh rates such a 96Hz as the sweet spot. In the sense that the increase in motion clarity from 96Hz to 120Hz is considered too subtle to justify the higher overclock and the trade-offs that usually come with it.
> Yours weren't overclocked though so they had 16.6 millisecond of persistence. 60Hz sample and hold will always have mediocre motion clarity no matter what.
> 
> Eralma is asking for a comparison between *overclocked* Koreans monitors and the Swift.


I didn't know those 2 things, a) and b) and those are very important, thank you for take your time and give me a very clear explanation: your opinion and facts!


----------



## Eralma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i had 3 koreans and now 3 swifts... the motion blur was the main reason i dropped them and got swifts. it's literally like 1/2 the motion blur on the swifts


Thanks, as Hasty said I looking to compare the Swift with an OC Korean


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Yours weren't overclocked though so they had 16.6 millisecond of persistence. 60Hz sample and hold will always have mediocre motion clarity no matter what.
> 
> Eralma is asking for a comparison between *overclocked* Koreans monitors and the Swift.


obviously but 40-60hz depending on what's achievable on an ips or ahva isn't going to magically make it as good as the swifts 144hz tn or swifts ulmb


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Hello everyone, I think I've read the whole post trying to decide whatever to buy or not this monitor, the thing is the price of course, so I really appreciate your honest opinions about what to do.
> 
> My main goal with this monitor is to play BF4 and other shooters at minimum 100 hz and 1440p, for that I'm getting 2 x MSI GTX 980, so I am between the Qnix 2710 and OC to 100 or 120 hz or the ROG Swift.
> 
> Suppose I get a perfect pixel version of both monitors which will give me the best experience?
> 
> Is Gsync really worth it when you are getting 100-120 fps?
> 
> I guess the big question: is the Asus worth the $450 difference?
> 
> Please forget the TN vs IPS issue, my eyes are not that good and what I most care is about smoothness, high fps and stopping the headaches after playing 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had a QX2710 at 96hz, it was great (and still is) but the ROG Swift beat that.
If you get 2x 980, forget G-Sync, ULMB is what you want.


----------



## Eralma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> I had a QX2710 at 96hz, it was great (and still is) but the ROG Swift beat that.
> If you get 2x 980, forget G-Sync, ULMB is what you want.


Thanks!, yes I read that somewhere: for fast paced games at high FPS it is better to turn ULMB on, I think I am getting to a conclusion here...


----------



## Malinkadink

Still no stock alerts from nowinstock







Hope we'll see some today, logged into all the seller sites ready to checkout at a drop of a hat xD


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk1*
> 
> Anyone here with eyes older than 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering how small the text is at 2560X1440 on a 27"
> 
> How well does Win 8.1 scaling work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Thanks!, yes I read that somewhere: for fast paced games at high FPS it is better to turn ULMB on, I think I am getting to a conclusion here...


Interesting, I did not know that. Bought my Swift the day it came out and been running G-Sync, have not tried ULMB yet. I mostly play FPS games. What is the difference between G-Sync and ULMB?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Interesting, I did not know that. Bought my Swift the day it came out and been running G-Sync, have not tried ULMB yet. I mostly play FPS games. What is the difference between G-Sync and ULMB?


ULMB will pretty much give you CRT quality motion clarity, the only downside is it dims the screen a bit. If you're pushing 120fps consistently ULMB is def the way to go, at that fps rate you probably wont be getting screen tearing anyway, though it depends on the game. I also say 120fps because ULMB works only at 120hz not 144hz


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Interesting, I did not know that. Bought my Swift the day it came out and been running G-Sync, have not tried ULMB yet. I mostly play FPS games. What is the difference between G-Sync and ULMB?


*G-sync* *synchronize* the monitor refresh rate with the frame-rate *on the fly*.
It's like if V-sync was activated but working whatever the frame-rate you get at an instant t. With the additional improvement over V-sync that it *doesn't increase input lag*.
*Extremely useful for games running at frame rates between the minimum and maximum refresh rate of the monitor. (30-144fps in the case of the Swift.)*

*ULMB* is using back light strobbing in order to significantly reduce the persistence of the images.
In ULMB mode the persistence is not proportional to the refresh rate anymore. But becomes tied to the length of each strobe of the backlight. The strobe length can be set up in the Swift OSD.
You can expect *about 2 millisecond of motion blurring* with the ULMB mode at 100%. That's quite the improvement in motion clarity!

Here are some photographs.

This is what you get when you track an object moving on the screen at 960 pixels per second.

1st photograph is 60fps at 60Hz.


2nd photograph is 120fps at 120Hz.


3rd photograph is 120fps at 120Hz + back light strobbing.


There are a few *trade offs* though:

- The *brightness is significantly lowered*

- a slight increase of input lag (about 4 milliseconds)

- If you are sensible to *flicker*. ULMB will strain your eyes. (It does strain mine even at 120Hz with ULMB strobe length at 100%)

*When to use ULMB:*
When you're getting a *stable 120fps at 120Hz V-synced without frame rate drops or micro-stutter*.

Synchronization is primordial for a decent experience in ULMB mode. *Tear lines and stutters are very apparent in ULMB mode*.

Note: You can't use G-sync and ULMB at the same time. It's one or the other.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Oh wow, thanks for the educational learning, interesting stuff.

Well, here are some vids I have on my YouTube channel showing my FPS in BF4:


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Oh wow, thanks for the educational learning, interesting stuff.
> 
> Well, here are some vids I have on my YouTube channel showing my FPS in BF4:


Alright checked your video. (Impressive rig btw!)

I see two options here for trying ULMB

- Reduce significantly the graphical options to get the frame-rate over 120fps almost at all time.
Activate V-sync.
Then give 120Hz ULMB a try.

- Reduce slightly the graphical options to get the frame-rate over 100fps almost at all time.
Activate V-sync.
Then give 100Hz ULMB a try.

That said. The settings you used in your video: Game @ultra with 90-125fps G-sync @ 144Hz are pretty much ideal.
That would probably be my personal preference to play that game.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Ok great! Yea, My in game FPS run so smooth, I think I'll leave it the way it is. The reason I built my rig was to play BF4 on Ultra settings.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Thanks!, yes I read that somewhere: for fast paced games at high FPS it is better to turn ULMB on, I think I am getting to a conclusion here...


People say that, I'm not sure they're right.

When I'm doing fast-paced things, the last thing I want is stutter from a repeated frame. ULMB doesn't prevent that, G-Sync does.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> People say that, I'm not sure they're right.
> 
> When I'm doing fast-paced things, the last thing I want is stutter from a repeated frame. ULMB doesn't prevent that, G-Sync does.


When you play rs:cs, quake live or warsow, you play at 120fps V-sync with *zero* drop on a high end PC. So G-sync becomes totally useless.

That would explain where this comes from. Fast paced games are often old games.


----------



## Eralma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> People say that, I'm not sure they're right.
> 
> When I'm doing fast-paced things, the last thing I want is stutter from a repeated frame. ULMB doesn't prevent that, G-Sync does.


I guess personal experience plays an important role here. Here is what Asus says in their FAQ section of Swift:

"Which is better ULMB or G-Sync?
G-Sync is generally better because it completely eliminates tearing, adding to the overall smoothness and immersiveness of gameplay.

For fast action or competitive gaming where everything is moving so fast to notice tearing, ULMB is a better option to enhance accuracy by minimizing blur. "

It seems to me that they are recommending Gsync over ULMB for a very tight gap.


----------



## Mand12

ULMB only beats G-Sync if you are *certain, completely sure 100%* that your minimum framerate will never drop below the ULMB rate.

Do that, and it's very nice. Don't do that, and you'll get stutter.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone with an SLI setup can confirm everything runs smoothly with gsync? I'm planning to replace my 780 with a 970 or two.... and realize that with a single card i will most likely be always around 60-80fps in intensive games with some settings tweaked, but would really like to get over 100fps by using a 2nd card if all is still smooth and theres no stutter added due to an sli configuration.


----------



## Mand12

G-Sync made a _dramatic_ difference running SLI for me. I didn't notice any stutter, and I was specifically looking for it.


----------



## molleh

Day 5 of my replacement Swift: zero issues to report. No dead pixels, no inversion artifacts/vertical lines (although I don't do 3D mode,) no bright spots etc. The only *slight* issues is this unit came with a little more backlight bleed along the bottom than the first one did, but it's very slight.


----------



## Malinkadink

Just came into stock at B&H, $799.99 no tax and free shipping for me to NJ wooot! estimated to get it on Wednesday which im off too


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> I had a QX2710 at 96hz, it was great (and still is) but the ROG Swift beat that.
> If you get 2x 980, forget G-Sync, ULMB is what you want.


What LB percentage do you use? I keep it at 100% and do not notice any improvement over 120Hz/144Hz Gsync


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What LB percentage do you use? I keep it at 100% and do not notice any improvement over 120Hz/144Hz Gsync


Improvement is only on tracking moving objects.

Let's take a first person shooter as an example;

- If you stare and track moving enemies before aiming at them, you should notice the increased motion clarity.

- If you rather stare at your crosshair when panning the camera, then you won't notice the improvement.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Improvement is only on tracking moving objects.
> 
> Let's take a first person shooter as an example;
> 
> - If you stare and track moving enemies before aiming at them, you should notice the increased motion clarity.
> 
> - If you rather stare at your crosshair when panning the camera, then you won't notice the improvement.


Thanks for the concise and very clear explanation. Could you explain why ULMB does not work in the second scenario? I understand that it refers to panning while looking at still objects. But doesn't the action of panning make the still object to be effectively in motion?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for the concise and very clear explanation. Could you explain why ULMB does not work in the second scenario? I understand that it refers to panning while looking at still objects. But doesn't the action of panning make the still object to be effectively in motion?


Persistence only affects the motion blur on objects that you track with your eyes. That's the reason.
It's the same in the photographs from Blurbusters.com that I linked. It's actually a pursuit camera following the little UFO at the same speed.

Basically the eyes are moving in a smooth motion but the objects on the screen aren't. They move by little steps. For one whole refresh they appear at one position. At the start of the next refresh they appear at another position.
So they appear smeared to the viewer because they jumped from one place to another.
By strobbing the back light, the amount of time the image is presented (aka the persistence) is reduced and your brain can now fill the gaps. So there is less motion blur.


----------



## Hasty

double post


----------



## Malinkadink

So i place my order @ 7:43, 3 minutes after it was back in stock and it remained in stock for 32 minutes in their system. Get another email at 8:15pm telling me

"We regret to inform you that due to a system error the ordered merchandise is not in stock.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

You may leave your order active and we will ship your order as soon as the products become available, or you may cancel the order and receive a full refund."

-___-

I had an order with them back in august when they had preorders up, and i waited several weeks with no news so i cancelled, now they supposably got stock and i order right away and they tell me its not in stock? CA MONNNNNN

EDIT: Order Status reads: In stock, order sent to warehouse


----------



## ref

I got mine earlier!

I called JUST as Memory Express got them in here in Winnipeg. The stock updated online and said they had 2 in stock (was checking all day as they said they would be coming in this week) and I called because I was concerned that they didn't call (had one on back order, said they'd call when they got them in) but they didn't even know they got them in as they literally just arrived as I called.

Went down and picked it up, and so far, no issues at all with the monitor!

No dead pixels, and I don't notice any of the issues so far posted in this thread.

The color needed to be adjusted to my liking, but I got it to a place I'm pretty happy with now, however some tweaking still needs to be done.

The only issue I kinda have with this monitor is the coating. It's noticeable on white backgrounds, but it's not terrible. I can easily live with it.

If you're thinking about getting this monitor, do it. It's fantastic. Games are so great, and the colors look almost the same as my old PB278Q.



(The colors are MUCH better in person compared to the picture)


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I got mine earlier!
> 
> I called JUST as Memory Express got them in here in Winnipeg. The stock updated online and said they had 2 in stock (was checking all day as they said they would be coming in this week) and I called because I was concerned that they didn't call (had one on back order, said they'd call when they got them in) but they didn't even know they got them in as they literally just arrived as I called.
> 
> Went down and picked it up, and so far, no issues at all with the monitor!
> 
> No dead pixels, and I don't notice any of the issues so far posted in this thread.
> 
> The color needed to be adjusted to my liking, but I got it to a place I'm pretty happy with now, however some tweaking still needs to be done.
> 
> The only issue I kinda have with this monitor is the coating. It's noticeable on white backgrounds, but it's not terrible. I can easily live with it.
> 
> If you're thinking about getting this monitor, do it. It's fantastic. Games are so great, and the colors look almost the same as my old PB278Q.
> 
> 
> 
> (The colors are MUCH better in person compared to the picture)


Lucky you!

I'm still trying to hunt these down called my local canada computers, NCIX but didn't realize memory express is also a canadian retailer.

Heard that canada computers will stock more in early-mid november I really can't wait for these...

Stand is removeable right? Would like to get a monitor stand going on with my pb278q and my LG ips.

Holy **** I still see two in stock in the winnipeg region too bad I'm in toronto... you think they probably bought it all out and forgot to update the site?

I really hope that isn't the case!!


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Persistence only affects the motion blur on objects that you track with your eyes. That's the reason.


To expand on this a bit:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=eyetracking

Focus on the top ship first, and then focus on the bottom ship and track it with your eyes. Notice the dramatic change in the background pattern.


----------



## Lanarchy

Aside from the Nvidia Demo, is there any way I should notice when Gsync is on compared to VSync, at 144hz ? I WANT to be amazed, but every game I try, Gsync makes no difference compared with VSync. At 60 it does, but 144...I haven't seen it. Yes, Gsync is enabled, yes the vertical sync choice is on Gsync, yes the led is red when I play. Yes I installed Nvidia's driver, yes I installed Asus PG278Q driver, yes I even reformatted...

I have a 4770k with a GTX 780 Classified, single-card, 16GB RAM and a MSI Z87-G45 Motherboard.

Also, if a game drops from say 100-120 fps to 50 or even 60 I really really notice it. Isnt that what Gsync was supposed to eliminate ?









I'm so sad, I spent 800$ on this thing and I can't see the difference...

I don't have that kind of money to troll, I seriously want to be amazed me too like all of you.


----------



## Descadent

sounds like to me you are seeing it. yes at lower fps you'll notice the less fps but it's much smoother than ever.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Aside from the Nvidia Demo, is there any way I should notice when Gsync is on compared to VSync, at 144hz ? I WANT to be amazed, but every game I try, Gsync makes no difference compared with VSync. At 60 it does, but 144...I haven't seen it. Yes, Gsync is enabled, yes the vertical sync choice is on Gsync, yes the led is red when I play. Yes I installed Nvidia's driver, yes I installed Asus PG278Q driver, yes I even reformatted...
> 
> I have a 4770k with a GTX 780 Classified, single-card, 16GB RAM and a MSI Z87-G45 Motherboard.
> 
> Also, if a game drops from say 100-120 fps to 50 or even 60 I really really notice it. Isnt that what Gsync was supposed to eliminate ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sad, I spent 800$ on this thing and I can't see the difference...
> 
> I don't have that kind of money to troll, I seriously want to be amazed me too like all of you.


You're playing in full screen mode correct?


----------



## Lanarchy

Yes Malinkadink, I am. Sorry I forgot to say that too









I am VERY sensitive to frame drops (I've been fighting against my PC for 10 months for stuttering/hitching in games like Diablo 3 before realizing it's the same for everyone after going to 2 friends places and seeing it on their computers too; and Watch Dogs before someone told me it's a mess on PC. Sigh...my PS4 always works fine).

So, after all that fighting, I notice even 60 going to 59. I see it. I bought the ROG Swift specifically because it says GSync eliminated framerate variations between 30-144.

I play the same games I was playing on my PB278Q and still see the same frame drops, the same hitching, the same everything. And even on just the ROG Swift, I enable/disable Gsync and it's all the same. Only on the Nvidia pendulum demo do I see any difference, and that, at 60Hz.

@Descadent: No I really don't see it. For example, Bioshock Infinite. If I set it to Ultra everything, it uses Dynamic Shadows at Ultra, which makes me go from whatever fps to 40-50 whenever I'm in front of a door. I reaaaally notice the difference there. I could take a video and put it on Youtube but Youtube is 30fps. You won't see what I see. I know a few pages ago you were saying people complain just to complain. Well, not me. I put all my hopes in this, paid 800$ for it, and I don't see any difference with my PB278Q. except poorer colors, Diablo/Starcraft/HotS now being suuuper bright in fullscreen, and of course 144hz. THAT, I am amazed with. The 144hz is amazing, but my games still hitch and mini-stutter all the damn time. After 10 months of fighting (tried different video cards, mouse, keyboard, monitor, bios settings, reformats, whatever you can think of), I am tired. I so wish I could check if I see the same problems on everyone else's (my friends) computers. But they don't have anywhere near my hardware, or the ROG Swift.


----------



## PCM2

@Lanarchy

I personally found G-SYNC to be of greatest benefit when the frame rate was still high, but wouldn't have reached the traditional refresh rate. For example 110-130fps. Whilst the elimination of stuttering was a nice bonus at lower frame rates, the overriding smoothness simply isn't there due to the low frame rate. It depends on your sensitivity to that sort of thing, but for me there was an extremely sluggish feeling as the frame rate dropped regardless of G-SYNC. I certainly enjoyed not having tearing (and without the latency penalty of VSync), but again the connected feel was simply much better at higher frame rates. Have you tried G-SYNC in these higher FPS scenerios?

And to go back to the discussion on the previous page. Another disadvantage to ULMB which isn't mentioned here is that is forces the use of aggressive pixel overdrive. There is noticeable (to some users) inverse ghosting. And because the backlight is set to strobe, the inverse ghosting appears as multiple trails not a smooth blur. It is a bit like what you see with strobe crosstalk but occurs throughout the screen and can be bright as well as 'shadowy' depending on the transition. More on that in my review.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Yes Malinkadink, I am. Sorry I forgot to say that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am VERY sensitive to frame drops (I've been fighting against my PC for 10 months for stuttering/hitching in games like Diablo 3 before realizing it's the same for everyone after going to 2 friends places and seeing it on their computers too; and Watch Dogs before someone told me it's a mess on PC. Sigh...my PS4 always works fine).
> 
> So, after all that fighting, I notice even 60 going to 59. I see it. I bought the ROG Swift specifically because it says GSync eliminated framerate variations between 30-144.
> 
> I play the same games I was playing on my PB278Q and still see the same frame drops, the same hitching, the same everything. And even on just the ROG Swift, I enable/disable Gsync and it's all the same. Only on the Nvidia pendulum demo do I see any difference, and that, at 60Hz.
> 
> @Descadent: No I really don't see it. For example, Bioshock Infinite. If I set it to Ultra everything, it uses Dynamic Shadows at Ultra, which makes me go from whatever fps to 40-50 whenever I'm in front of a door. I reaaaally notice the difference there. I could take a video and put it on Youtube but Youtube is 30fps. You won't see what I see. I know a few pages ago you were saying people complain just to complain. Well, not me. I put all my hopes in this, paid 800$ for it, and I don't see any difference with my PB278Q. except poorer colors, Diablo/Starcraft/HotS now being suuuper bright in fullscreen, and of course 144hz. THAT, I am amazed with. The 144hz is amazing, but my games still hitch and mini-stutter all the damn time. After 10 months of fighting (tried different video cards, mouse, keyboard, monitor, bios settings, reformats, whatever you can think of), I am tired. I so wish I could check if I see the same problems on everyone else's (my friends) computers. But they don't have anywhere near my hardware, or the ROG Swift.


Thats really strange, it sounds like gsync is working properly but its not going to be perfect in the sense that if you get a huge drop in fps like in the double digits suddenly you'll probably notice that no matter what with how senstive you are. If the fps fluctuation is only single digits it probably wont be as noticeable. I have yet to receive a swift, so i dont know if i will see the benefits of gsync immediately. Personally I was never bothered or noticed fps drops or tearing in the games that i play, but that may be due to the fact im consistently at 60+fps where its not so prevalent. Like if i look for it i can see it, but normally im too focused on the game and that judder flys past me and doesnt interrupt. Even if gsync doesnt amaze me I would still be very content with the upgrade in resolution, size, and better quality overall over my vg248qe.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenMelody*
> 
> Hi all,
> So I have the swift an I have a question for you all.
> When I game with gsync on starcraft2, titanfall, battlefield 4. I can feel an input lag. And when I dissable it, it is so much more responsive.
> I have a gtx 980 oced. And I know I have jsut gysnc on.
> 
> Do any of you fell this slight input lag


I don't feel any input lag on my system. I play BF4 mostly using gsync and my fps are usually somewhere between 90 and 144.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Agreed, get something like a 1440p IPS panel if you really need 1440p


I agree - if you're not getting the ROG Swift mostly for gaming, you would probably be happy with a much cheaper monitor. I wouldn't spend so much money on a gaming monitor if gaming wasn't my primary goal for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I got mine earlier!
> 
> I called JUST as Memory Express got them in here in Winnipeg. The stock updated online and said they had 2 in stock (was checking all day as they said they would be coming in this week) and I called because I was concerned that they didn't call (had one on back order, said they'd call when they got them in) but they didn't even know they got them in as they literally just arrived as I called.
> 
> Went down and picked it up, and so far, no issues at all with the monitor!


WINNIPEG?!?! Of course the monitor works well! Any electronics will work well in minus 40 degree weather! LOL Just kidding - I'm from Toronto, but have lived in southern California for the last 18 years - can't beat the weather here.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Yes Malinkadink, I am. Sorry I forgot to say that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am VERY sensitive to frame drops (I've been fighting against my PC for 10 months for stuttering/hitching in games like Diablo 3 before realizing it's the same for everyone after going to 2 friends places and seeing it on their computers too; and Watch Dogs before someone told me it's a mess on PC. Sigh...my PS4 always works fine).
> 
> So, after all that fighting, I notice even 60 going to 59. I see it. I bought the ROG Swift specifically because it says GSync eliminated framerate variations between 30-144.
> 
> I play the same games I was playing on my PB278Q and still see the same frame drops, the same hitching, the same everything. And even on just the ROG Swift, I enable/disable Gsync and it's all the same. Only on the Nvidia pendulum demo do I see any difference, and that, at 60Hz.
> 
> @Descadent: No I really don't see it. For example, Bioshock Infinite. If I set it to Ultra everything, it uses Dynamic Shadows at Ultra, which makes me go from whatever fps to 40-50 whenever I'm in front of a door. I reaaaally notice the difference there. I could take a video and put it on Youtube but Youtube is 30fps. You won't see what I see. I know a few pages ago you were saying people complain just to complain. Well, not me. I put all my hopes in this, paid 800$ for it, and I don't see any difference with my PB278Q. except poorer colors, Diablo/Starcraft/HotS now being suuuper bright in fullscreen, and of course 144hz. THAT, I am amazed with. The 144hz is amazing, but my games still hitch and mini-stutter all the damn time. After 10 months of fighting (tried different video cards, mouse, keyboard, monitor, bios settings, reformats, whatever you can think of), I am tired. I so wish I could check if I see the same problems on everyone else's (my friends) computers. But they don't have anywhere near my hardware, or the ROG Swift.


Gsync is not going to eliminate all the stutter you see, especially not at 30fps. It's meant to eliminate screen tearing without Vsync on, essentially eliminating the input lag associated with Vsync. Personally, Vsync was fine for me in most games but there were a few (very few) that it did not work well with but I found fixes for those anyway. Maybe I was experiencing the input lag from Vsync but did not realize it I don't know. I played on a 60hz monitor for the last 8 years and to me 60 fps seemed perfect since I never experienced anything above that. I am also pretty sensitive to frame drops, especially below 50. In most scenarios, I notice the slight stutter as soon as I dip below 60 and when it goes under 50 I really hate it. Just before I received my Swift I was playing Dead Rising 3 on my overclocked 780 ti and 1080p monitor and that game can get pretty taxing due to the sheer number of zombies on the screen. My fps would dip under 60 even on 1080p in this game. When I finally got the Swift I set up Gsync and loaded up Dead Rising 3. I don't have much experience with IPS panels but I was very happy with what I saw on the Swift as far as colors and overall visual quality go. I also noticed that even though I was at around 45FPS, the combat felt very smooth. I could still feel the stutter when I spun the camera but only in the distance, it was actually more like blur in the distance when the camera was spinning. However, the 3rd person view of my dead rising guy (forgot his name) and the 30 or so zombies that surrounded me was smooth. What I'm basically trying to say is that the combat (which is what's important) felt buttery smooth even at 45 fps. Now I can't say for certain that it wasn't the same on my old monitor without Gsync or not because I have not really done much testing but I can say that I was very happy with what I saw on the Swift even though it was at 45fps and highly dislike that low of FPS.

I still need to do some testing with Gsync on VS off but from my experience so far I will say this. I can still feel some type of slow down when I'm under 60 fps but It's still much smoother than with Vsync on. I definitely prefer to be at or above 60fps but I feel like dipping below 60 is not as terrible as it was before. Honestly, sometimes I don't even notice that I'm at 50fps. I've read a number of reviews about Gsync and in every one of them it was said that after playing on Gsync you really can't go back to a non-Gsync display. I believe these guys know what they are talking about.

Anyway, I wouldn't worry too much about it man. At $800 the Swift is expensive but I feel it's worth every penny. If there was no such thing as Gsync I'd still buy the Swift. The 1440p resolution is perfect I feel as it's much better looking than 1080p and nowhere near as taxing as 4k. In fact, on a screen this size you don't really see a huge difference between 1440p and 4k. Also, at 4k you'd be lucky if you got 30fps with a 780 ti or 980 in taxing titles. And the Swift has loads going for it besides Gsync and the sweet spot resolution.

Oh and 3D Vision looks amazing on the Swift


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok i now have mine and holy crap. this thing is beautiful. havent tried 3D yet, waiting for vision 2 kit to arrive tomorrow. cant wait.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> @Lanarchy
> 
> I personally found G-SYNC to be of greatest benefit when the frame rate was still high, but wouldn't have reached the traditional refresh rate. For example 110-130fps. Whilst the elimination of stuttering was a nice bonus at lower frame rates, the overriding smoothness simply isn't there due to the low frame rate. It depends on your sensitivity to that sort of thing, but for me there was an extremely sluggish feeling as the frame rate dropped regardless of G-SYNC. I certainly enjoyed not having tearing (and without the latency penalty of VSync), but again the connected feel was simply much better at higher frame rates. Have you tried G-SYNC in these higher FPS scenerios?


This summarizes it nicely for me too. At high frames, BF4 feels great, but when it drops from 100+ to 60 or 50, it certainly doesn't feel as smooth to me. For me - Gsync makes the game *LOOK* better by eliminating tearing, but a high refresh rate makes the game *FEEL* better (and look better by reducing ghosting and streaking when moving quickly). That's just how I interpret the technology based on trying both ways on my Swift in BF4.

Another way to put it is this: Gsync does not eliminate the sensation of playing at 60 Hz compared to 120 Hz, it just makes it look better at any Hz. I can still feel a massive difference between playing at 120+Hz and 60Hz, even with Gsync on.


----------



## Lanarchy

Thank you IWANTMONITORNOW for your reply, that was nice to read. I will also add that YESSSS, it's the damn camera I'm talking about haha ! If I don't do anything, don't move whatever, there can be millions of things happening on screen, with cars exploding all over, buildings crumbling down, while 5 guilds are raiding at the same time casting spells everywhere, and it won't be any issue. Oh the fps will drop, but I probably won't notice that much. It's when *I* move the camera, or my character depending on the game, THEN I notice it very much under 60 fps.

I will give another example of what I mean. Take FarCry Blood Dragon. Everything maxed out. Let's say I put the ROG Swift @60hz, and activate Vsync. If my fps can't be 60, it'll drop automatically to 30 (side note: for some reason, not ALL my games do that. Many just go 38, 44, whatever. I was led to believe ALL VSync games are 60 or 30. Anyway..). So yeah, VSync On @60hz, if I can't get 60fps, it'll drop to 30. And I notice it of course.

If I activate Gsync, then it doesn't drop to 30, it actually is quite smooth regardless of where I am between 30 and 60.

Now if I put the ROG Swift @144hz, I can see absolutely no difference between VSync and Gsync. I tried testing both for a few minutes and it is the exact same experience. I would like if it you (or anyone else too) could try games at 144 with GSync and then VSync and tell me if you notice any difference. I tried BF3, BF4, Bioshock Infinite, FarCry Blood Dragon, Bastion, Metro, Tomb Raider, Titanfall, WoW.

In all of those games, the experience is the exact same with Vsync or Gsync at 144hz. At 60hz then I see a big difference.


----------



## Kogyaru

Been staying up all night and finally comes on stock sold within 3 minutes...

Jeez!


----------



## Descadent

i for one feel a huge difference between gsync and non gsync just from the fluidity itself....but you say you can feel difference between 60fps and 59 fps? wow...not so sure about that one lol but sounds like gsync is on for you and you're getting the benefits....you just can't feel it, but if you're someone who is that sensitive you think it would be obvious for you


----------



## mtbiker033

I just placed an order for one through microcenter web store, we shall see, I got a confirmation email though it says the "estimated ship date is 11/03" so I don't know if that's right or not, hopefully so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ok i now have mine and holy crap. this thing is beautiful. havent tried 3D yet, waiting for vision 2 kit to arrive tomorrow. cant wait.


I would be very interested to know what you think of it once you get it set-up as I also am running 780SLI and how it all performs and what to expect!


----------



## a_ak57

I really want to get one of these to replace my VG236H and become my sole gaming monitor (duty is split between the 236 and a U2713HM depending on type of game) but $800, man. If I didn't have these two monitors it'd be easier to pull the trigger. I really want to try G-Sync, it'd be great to have two monitors of the same size/resolution and it'd be nice to just have a single monitor dedicated to gaming that combines the attributes of both and allows me to set up ergonomics based around one monitor (rather than the compromise situation I have now), but $800 for that? Dunno. Was anyone in a similar boat?


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I really want to get one of these to replace my VG236H and become my sole gaming monitor (duty is split between the 236 and a U2713HM depending on type of game) but $800, man. If I didn't have these two monitors it'd be easier to pull the trigger. I really want to try G-Sync, it'd be great to have two monitors of the same size/resolution and it'd be nice to just have a single monitor dedicated to gaming that combines the attributes of both and allows me to set up ergonomics based around one monitor (rather than the compromise situation I have now), but $800 for that? Dunno. Was anyone in a similar boat?


I know what you mean my current 23'' ips 1080p monitor beside my 27'' pb278q looks terrible ):

It's honestly better to have dual 1440ps one for viewing and color accuracy and one for gaming.

I suggest getting a triple monitor stand and mounting the other two screens in potrait mode and the gaming monitor at the center; since it'll only look right that way with the size of your monitors otherwise in landscape mode the swift will make everything look awkward


----------



## Kogyaru

Yeah check memory express they have one now.

Keep in mind you have to call the store and go through a credit card authorization and after it's verfied they'll ship it to you; don't order online as it's different from getting the acutal monitor thats in stock in the retail store.

I think memory express winnipeg are the only canadian store that acutally has it in stock as of now.

Just need my CC to be verified manually by them and hopefully I'll get it ( they just changed the stock to 1 now so I'm assuming it's reserved for me now I was the first one to call in this morning







)

Sucks that I gotta pay around 1,100 including shipping and taxes ): oh well


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kogyaru*
> 
> Yeah check memory express they have one now.
> 
> Keep in mind you have to call the store and go through a credit card authorization and after it's verfied they'll ship it to you; don't order online as it's different from getting the acutal monitor thats in stock in the retail store.
> 
> I think memory express winnipeg are the only canadian store that acutally has it in stock as of now.
> 
> Just need my CC to be verified manually by them and hopefully I'll get it ( they just changed the stock to 1 now so I'm assuming it's reserved for me now I was the first one to call in this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sucks that I gotta pay around 1,100 including shipping and taxes ): oh well


Oh wow, you're not from Winnipeg and you can order stuff from that retail store directly and they'll ship it out?

Didn't even know you could do that, that's pretty awesome actually!

1,100 isn't that bad in all honestly. Not sure where in Canada you're from, but in WPG it cost about 1060 with taxes, so that's not bad at all!


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Oh wow, you're not from Winnipeg and you can order stuff from that retail store directly and they'll ship it out?
> 
> Didn't even know you could do that, that's pretty awesome actually!
> 
> 1,100 isn't that bad in all honestly. Not sure where in Canada you're from, but in WPG it cost about 1060 with taxes, so that's not bad at all!


Yup! That's pretty awesome hopefully I get it by Wednesday if everything goes smoothly I mean from Winnipeg to Toronto that isn't long at all.

Just called one of the sales rep at their store ( his name is Steve) I ended up paying for an express shipment which costs $95 online but he waivered it down to $65 dollars and I ended up buying the 2 year IPR protection plan ( honestly they said they'll replace it even if it has a single dead pixel with a new one) for only $90 bucks extra that doesn't sound too bad aslong as they honor it.

$1054 with the 2 year IPR plan and $65 dollar express shipping and with tax that should be a total of $1191.02 that isn't bad especially since that comes with their replacement plan and cheaper shipping









Hopefully they verify my credit card ASAP the wait is killing me for real now lol


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kogyaru*
> 
> Yup! That's pretty awesome hopefully I get it by Wednesday if everything goes smoothly I mean from Winnipeg to Toronto that isn't long at all.
> 
> Just called one of the sales rep at their store ( his name is Steve) I ended up paying for an express shipment which costs $95 online but he waivered it down to $65 dollars and I ended up buying the 2 year IPR protection plan ( honestly they said they'll replace it even if it has a single dead pixel with a new one) for only $90 bucks extra that doesn't sound too bad aslong as they honor it.
> 
> $1054 with the 2 year IPR plan and $65 dollar express shipping and with tax that should be a total of $1191.02 that isn't bad especially since that comes with their replacement plan and cheaper shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they verify my credit card ASAP the wait is killing me for real now lol


That's awesome dude, hope things work out for you.

I got the 2 year IPR plan as well because of the quality control issues I kept hearing about in this thread, so actual final price I paid was 1160.


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> That's awesome dude, hope things work out for you.
> 
> I got the 2 year IPR plan as well because of the quality control issues I kept hearing about in this thread, so actual final price I paid was 1160.


Yup! CC got verified Steve is incredibly helpful trying to do my signature via a wacom tablet was a painful experience but was well worth it! Yeah the quality control issues bothered me so atleast paying the extra $90 will keep me at ease.

I hope it comes later today or tomorrow morning









Looks like I won't be sleeping today either lol!


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What LB percentage do you use? I keep it at 100% and do not notice any improvement over 120Hz/144Hz Gsync


50%


----------



## a_ak57

How is newegg with returns about dead pixels, anyway? Would they charge you shipping and restocking or would they consider that a legitimate RMA?


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> How is newegg with returns about dead pixels, anyway? Would they charge you shipping and restocking or would they consider that a legitimate RMA?


I'd imagine they would consider it a defect, as dead pixels are defects.

Shouldn't charge you to ship or restock. Even if for whatever reason they did, you could easily make your case via. live chat and they won't charge you for either. NewEgg support is pretty good.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I'd imagine they would consider it a defect, as dead pixels are defects.
> 
> Shouldn't charge you to ship or restock. Even if for whatever reason they did, you could easily make your case via. live chat and they won't charge you for either. NewEgg support is pretty good.


A single bright pixel would count as a defect but officially you would need 6 dark pixels to count as a defect. Of course they might not be too strict about it.


----------



## Malinkadink

So good news about my B&H order, turns out they had stock, they just had to send my order to their warehouse and have it ship from there and already got my tracking info. Should have it sometime tomorrow evening


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So good news about my B&H order, turns out they had stock, they just had to send my order to their warehouse and have it ship from there and already got my tracking info. Should have it sometime tomorrow evening


Good stuff man









You're going to love it


----------



## Kogyaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So good news about my B&H order, turns out they had stock, they just had to send my order to their warehouse and have it ship from there and already got my tracking info. Should have it sometime tomorrow evening


looks like you were the guy who got the first rog swift at 7 am that's why yours shipped already ):

have to wait till tommorow for it to ship to their warehouse


----------



## mtbiker033

and my order through microcenter got cancelled to to product inavailability...hopefully the next batch gets here soon!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kogyaru*
> 
> looks like you were the guy who got the first rog swift at 7 am that's why yours shipped already ):
> 
> have to wait till tommorow for it to ship to their warehouse


Nope earlier than 7am, got it 3 minutes after it was available from 7:40pm on the 27th


----------



## dmreeves

I found one on newegg guys, open box for 639. OMW to pick it up from will call in LA right now. Anyone interested in knowing how this turns out?


----------



## chrisk1

This monitor is like a unicorn!


----------



## reznorek

Well..

After over two months, today it happends to me...
Blury text, strange picture in both BF3 & 4 no matter G-Sync, ULMB or just mormal 120/144 hz.
I was just playing BF3 like usual...


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Well..
> 
> After over two months, today it happends to me...
> Blury text, strange picture in both BF3 & 4 no matter G-Sync, ULMB or just mormal 120/144 hz.
> I was just playing BF3 like usual...


Oh man that sucks. I specifically stay away from asus because of their rma support. I've sent them 2 top tier motherboards just this year for RMA in perfect condition in their original boxes with all the hardware. In return I get a RMA denied x2 and no boxes or OEM equipment that they asked for back because of small scratches near the edges of the board that are invisible unless you zoom x30. I don't think they were there before I shipped it to be honest. The boards went straight from the OEM box to the rigs and by far not my first builds. Though, they act like the consumer has no tech knowledge or understanding of electronic components; it's really quite frustrating and boarderline insulting.

Both MB game back loose, in small laptop shipping boxes with just cardboard for protection. Also both boards were shipped back to me with lose capacitors rolling around in the box effectively bricking 2 identical rampage 4 extremes hat were less that 1 month old. Of course they denied they did the capacitor damage. 600 dollars down the drain.

I hope your experience is better than mine.

I


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmreeves*
> 
> I found one on newegg guys, open box for 639. OMW to pick it up from will call in LA right now. Anyone interested in knowing how this turns out?


Fellow San Diegan, I see









Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Well..
> 
> After over two months, today it happends to me...
> Blury text, strange picture in both BF3 & 4 no matter G-Sync, ULMB or just mormal 120/144 hz.
> I was just playing BF3 like usual...


Wow, that's scary. I hope that doesn't happen during my BF4 game playing. The good news is at least the thing has a three year warranty.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

A couple of days ago, I started noticing that my monitor would sometimes flash very quickly. Like, the screen would shut off and on very fast - like a quick flicker. I realized that it happens when I plug in or unplug my iPhone to the wall charger (NOT plugged in to my computer), or when someone turns off the light switch in the nearby bathroom, or even if I touch the usb cable connected to my wall charger for my phone and get a little shock from it.

It seems like the monitor it very sensitive to any change in the electric circuit it is on. It doesn't happen every time, but sometimes. I even have the monitor plugged into my UPS so it would not be affected by a power outage. I figured it would get the "cleanest" power that way, but I guess it does not. Weird.

Anyone else notice this flicker with their Swift when other lights or electrical things turn on or off or shock you?


----------



## TheExile

I am considering the ROG Swift and was hoping I could get some input. I currently own a Samsung S27B970D (1440p) and while I'm impressed with the image quality, I am not overly impressed with the input lag. My system has crossfired R9 290's and I'm wondering if the monitor would still be worth it for the [email protected] or if I would need to get a Nvidia card to truly appreciate it? I would use the ROG Swift as my main gaming monitor and my current Samsung monitor as a secondary.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## UT51213

I used the PG278Q color profile but it looks complete garbage next to my samsung BX2450 that's 4 years old. How do I calibrate this thing or is it the panels lighting that's ruining the color?

The two monitors are sitting side by side and I have the background set as solid black and the Samsung monitor is a nice real black where as the Swift is a brighter black. The whites on the swift look a bit blue-ish and the Samsung is a nice white. Both are TN Panels and the Samsung is 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> I am considering the ROG Swift and was hoping I could get some input. I currently own a Samsung S27B970D (1440p) and while I'm impressed with the image quality, I am not overly impressed with the input lag. My system has crossfired R9 290's and I'm wondering if the monitor would still be worth it for the [email protected] or if I would need to get a Nvidia card to truly appreciate it? I would use the ROG Swift as my main gaming monitor and my current Samsung monitor as a secondary.
> 
> Thank you for any advice.


I'd say it's still worth it, the Gsync is certainly a nice feature but to me it's not as game changing as people make it out to be, you have a powerful system as it is and at higher FPS + 144hz you won't be noticing that much tearing anyways, unless you're extremely sensitive.

I had a PB278Q and couldn't stand the input lag so I had to return it. I didn't think I was an input lag snob coming from a Samsung BX2440, but I could easily tell the difference and it bothered me.

As for image quality, the Swift in my opinion is almost identical to an IPS. You'd really only be able to notice side by side. I'm very satisfied with the image quality, the color shift is barely existant when looking head on, and the viewing angles are almost IPS like. Plus, if you're keeping the Samsung 1440p so if you ever need to do image editing or whatever that requires insanely accurate IPS calibrated colors, you have it.

If you have the cash, grab this monitor, especially in store if you can so you can return it if you're not satisfied.

It's really worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ref

Edit: Double post.


----------



## TheExile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I'd say it's still worth it, the Gsync is certainly a nice feature but to me it's not as game changing as people make it out to be, you have a powerful system as it is and at higher FPS + 144hz you won't be noticing that much tearing anyways, unless you're extremely sensitive.
> 
> I had a PB278Q and couldn't stand the input lag so I had to return it. I didn't think I was an input lag snob coming from a Samsung BX2440, but I could easily tell the difference and it bothered me.
> 
> As for image quality, the Swift in my opinion is almost identical to an IPS. You'd really only be able to notice side by side. I'm very satisfied with the image quality, the color shift is barely existant when looking head on, and the viewing angles are almost IPS like. Plus, if you're keeping the Samsung 1440p so if you ever need to do image editing or whatever that requires insanely accurate IPS calibrated colors, you have it.
> 
> If you have the cash, grab this monitor, especially in store if you can so you can return it if you're not satisfied.
> 
> It's really worth it in my opinion.


Thank you for the in-depth reply, I really appreciate it. That definitely helps with my decision, I have looked at countless reviews but haven't seen much in regards to owning an AMD card. What kind of performance are you seeing with your 980's?

Thanks again, I hope that I'm able to join the club soon, if I am ever able to find one of these monitors in stock.


----------



## Descadent

tbh i couldn't imagine life without gsync...it means i don't have to blow a load on gpu's anymore especially at 7680x1440 with 3 swifts


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> Thank you for the in-depth reply, I really appreciate it. That definitely helps with my decision, I have looked at countless reviews but haven't seen much in regards to owning an AMD card. What kind of performance are you seeing with your 980's?
> 
> Thanks again, I hope that I'm able to join the club soon, if I am ever able to find one of these monitors in stock.


I'm currently playing Far Cry 3 and maxed out with 2xAA I'm averaging about 120 fps I'd say. With 4xAA, I'm getting around 90 fps.

It's smooth as butter though, to me it feels like a constant 144fps. Not sure if that's GSync, or if it's just the diminishing returns of 90+hz

Haven't tried any else unfortunately, I have so many games to play now that I'm only limiting myself to 1 or 2 so I can actually finish them









I am curious though, for those at 50-60 fps, how does it feel with Gsync? Does it feel higher than 60 fps without Gsync?


----------



## dmreeves

Well I got home and everything seems to be working well. I stopped at a Frys and they had just received a brand new batch of gtx 970's so I picked one of those up too so that I can utilize G-Sync. This display is awesome. Going to play with it more and do some calibration, then straight into the game! I wish you all luck seeking yours, and I doubt it will be long before they are available everywhere.


----------



## h2spartan

I love this monitor! But I have a question!

How do I adjust gamma for it? Are you guys just using the nvidia control panel settings or is there something more effective I should be using?

The monitor is pretty much perfect. No back light bleeding or bright spots. No dead pixels. I am amazed by gsync.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmreeves*
> 
> Well I got home and everything seems to be working well. I stopped at a Frys and they had just received a brand new batch of gtx 970's so I picked one of those up too so that I can utilize G-Sync. This display is awesome. Going to play with it more and do some calibration, then straight into the game! I wish you all luck seeking yours, and I doubt it will be long before they are available everywhere.


Did you pick yours up from the Fry's Electronics in San Diego? I did as well. Got a brand new, pixel perfect panel from them









Stanley and Peter are the ones that helped me out in the monitor section.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I'm currently playing Far Cry 3 and maxed out with 2xAA I'm averaging about 120 fps I'd say. With 4xAA, I'm getting around 90 fps.
> 
> It's smooth as butter though, to me it feels like a constant 144fps. Not sure if that's GSync, or if it's just the diminishing returns of 90+hz
> 
> Haven't tried any else unfortunately, I have so many games to play now that I'm only limiting myself to 1 or 2 so I can actually finish them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious though, for those at 50-60 fps, how does it feel with Gsync? Does it feel higher than 60 fps without Gsync?


Personally, I would feel like I'm missing out on a big part of the monitor if I could not use Gsync. Gsync accounts for approx. 25% of the total cost I suspect ($150-$200), so you're paying a lot extra for something you can't use right now. If you have plans to switch to nvidia graphics in future though, go for it!

Are you playing at 2560 x 1440 today? Remember that if you are playing at 1080p, your fps will reduce when you play at higher resolutions.

If it was me, and I couldn't use Gsync because I had AMD, I would probably consider one of the 1080p 144Hz displays from Asus or BenQ and save almost $400. 

One more thing, I read in this post somewhere or the discussion thread that some amd users can't get 144Hz, but only 120Hz. That's still not bad, but some may not like that. You may want to investigate that a little if it's important to you.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Persistence only affects the motion blur on objects that you track with your eyes. That's the reason.
> It's the same in the photographs from Blurbusters.com that I linked. It's actually a pursuit camera following the little UFO at the same speed.
> 
> Basically the eyes are moving in a smooth motion but the objects on the screen aren't. They move by little steps. For one whole refresh they appear at one position. At the start of the next refresh they appear at another position.
> So they appear smeared to the viewer because they jumped from one place to another.
> By strobbing the back light, the amount of time the image is presented (aka the persistence) is reduced and your brain can now fill the gaps. So there is less motion blur.


So is it true to say that if I can somehow track a tree with my eyes as I pan left and right with my mouse, I should see no motion blur for the tree even though it is not moved by the game engine? Your explanation make it seem that ULMB's usefulness is limited. Sure, there is less motion blur with the enemy combatants in BF4 making headshots easier. But most of the environment is stationary and would not see any benefit from ULMB. This means little total improvement of the game as a whole with respect to motion blur which is what I have experienced so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> 50%


Thanks for the info. I find 50% a little too dark for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> To expand on this a bit:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=eyetracking
> 
> Focus on the top ship first, and then focus on the bottom ship and track it with your eyes. Notice the dramatic change in the background pattern.


Wow, that was pretty dramatic. Thanks for the link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> And to go back to the discussion on the previous page. Another disadvantage to ULMB which isn't mentioned here is that is forces the use of aggressive pixel overdrive. There is noticeable (to some users) inverse ghosting. And because the backlight is set to strobe, the inverse ghosting appears as multiple trails not a smooth blur. It is a bit like what you see with strobe crosstalk but occurs throughout the screen and can be bright as well as 'shadowy' depending on the transition. More on that in my review.


Very interesting. I look forward to reading more about it in your review.


----------



## brandon6199

I just noticed something... when I'm on the desktop, running at 1440p and 144hz. And I select ULMB in the Swift's OSD menu. My screen gets significantly *brighter*, not dimmer. Brighter than my monitor in normal mode at 100% brightness. Isn't ULMB supposed to make it dimmer? does that have anything to do with the pulse width setting?


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok, been messing around with this thing since i got it yesterday. finally got my 3d vision 2 kit and fired that up today. i...am...in love. LOVING this monitor haha. cost me $999 down here in Aus, imo it was worth every dollar. can't fault it at the moment except it cost so much. but meh. having a great time. i was a bit concerned 780 SLI wouldn't be able to do too well @ 144hz, but so far everything i've thrown at it has come out fine.

Tomb Raider 3D is bs, amazing. Diablo 3 was bit too intense for me, and since it wasn't 100% perfect 3d, kinda messed with my eyes. otherwise, loving it. can't wait to try out Skyrim and X3: Terran Conflict!


----------



## dmreeves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Did you pick yours up from the Fry's Electronics in San Diego? I did as well. Got a brand new, pixel perfect panel from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley and Peter are the ones that helped me out in the monitor section.


No actually I got mine from newegg, open box. I drove up to LA to pick it up this afternoon, for fun







Seems to be pixel perfect however I think I discovered why they returned it, one of the OSD buttons seems to not be working correctly. The directional one goes up down and right, but not back (at least not easily). But for the almost $200 I saved on this I'm not going to complain


----------



## gtarmanrob

something i noticed, for new owners. not sure if this is common knowledge so apologies if it is, but make sure once you get it, you get head to the ASUS website or whatever and download the driver for it. so it shows as PG278Q rather than generic PnP monitor.

it will work fine otherwise, except in 3D. i found i could only get the Vision Discover driver working, and only red/blue 3D. couldn't figure it out, until i decided to try that, go to ASUS website and get an actual driver.

soon as i did that, everything worked.

just a tip for those that are like me and went straight up plug n play


----------



## MaelstromOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I love this monitor! But I have a question!
> 
> How do I adjust gamma for it? Are you guys just using the nvidia control panel settings or is there something more effective I should be using?
> 
> The monitor is pretty much perfect. No back light bleeding or bright spots. No dead pixels. I am amazed by gsync.


NVCPL


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> A couple of days ago, I started noticing that my monitor would sometimes flash very quickly. Like, the screen would shut off and on very fast - like a quick flicker. I realized that it happens when I plug in or unplug my iPhone to the wall charger (NOT plugged in to my computer), or when someone turns off the light switch in the nearby bathroom, or even if I touch the usb cable connected to my wall charger for my phone and get a little shock from it.
> 
> It seems like the monitor it very sensitive to any change in the electric circuit it is on. It doesn't happen every time, but sometimes. I even have the monitor plugged into my UPS so it would not be affected by a power outage. I figured it would get the "cleanest" power that way, but I guess it does not. Weird.
> 
> Anyone else notice this flicker with their Swift when other lights or electrical things turn on or off or shock you?


U have a short in ure hse electrical circuit. Most probably a neutral issue on ure db.

Better get it checked. Nothing to do with the monitor.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> something i noticed, for new owners. not sure if this is common knowledge so apologies if it is, but make sure once you get it, you get head to the ASUS website or whatever and download the driver for it. so it shows as PG278Q rather than generic PnP monitor.
> 
> it will work fine otherwise, except in 3D. i found i could only get the Vision Discover driver working, and only red/blue 3D. couldn't figure it out, until i decided to try that, go to ASUS website and get an actual driver.
> 
> soon as i did that, everything worked.
> 
> just a tip for those that are like me and went straight up plug n play


Is the PG278Q page down for anyone else on the ASUS website?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is the PG278Q page down for anyone else on the ASUS website?


Works for me..


----------



## Malinkadink

Got the monitor today around 1pm, much earlier delivery then estimated, had to jump out of the shower to sign for it









Anyway after searching for any pixel problems i found none, as for backlight bleed i guess i have a tiny bit along the bottom edge, but i attribute it more to the TN panel color/gamma shift, if i position my head lower it becomes less apparent. Pretty damn happy with it, 1440p is awesome, and i'll def report back on gsync after playing with it some more.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Got the monitor today around 1pm, much earlier delivery then estimated, had to jump out of the shower to sign for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway after searching for any pixel problems i found none, as for backlight bleed i guess i have a tiny bit along the bottom edge, but i attribute it more to the TN panel color/gamma shift, if i position my head lower it becomes less apparent. Pretty damn happy with it, 1440p is awesome, and i'll def report back on gsync after playing with it some more.


Prepare to be blown away.


----------



## afokke

why it still show up in windows as "Generic PnP Monitor"? ASUS' site doesn't have any driver downloads that I can see apart from a "ASUS MultiFrame Software" that doesn't seem relevant...but is that what I need?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> why it still show up in windows as "Generic PnP Monitor"? ASUS' site doesn't have any driver downloads that I can see apart from a "ASUS MultiFrame Software" that doesn't seem relevant...but is that what I need?


It's in the _"Others"_ section.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It's in the _"Others"_ section.


I was actually confused with this myself, turns out it doesnt show up for windows 8.1 32 or 64 bit, it does for windows 7 and 8, not sure if i should download the one for 8 since im on 8.1, does it even matter?


----------



## gtarmanrob

yep this is the link for the monitor driver

http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/

just Select OS. then when you get options, under Others there is 1 file to download. its only like 9kb and doesnt say its a driver, just says 'ASUS_PG278_Windows_7_WHQL'

(edit: thats coz i chose Windows 7 as OS, yours will say whatever you choose im guessing)

download that, extract folder to Desktop is easiest so you know where it is. then go into your Device Manager, go to Monitor, then right click on Generic PnP, and choose Update Driver. then just choose the location of where you extracted the driver folder to. only takes couple seconds.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> and i'll def report back on gsync after playing with it some more.


Be sure to try normal VSync after some time, to make sure there is actually a difference. Because like I said, at 144hz I don't see any. At 60 yes, but not at 144. I'm curious if it'll be different for you.


----------



## Stein357

Is the monitor ever in stock at Amazon anymore? Everytime I check it's only available through third party sellers.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> Is the monitor ever in stock at Amazon anymore? Everytime I check it's only available through third party sellers.


Still seems to be very scarce. I'm about to RMA mine to ASUS in the hopes of cross-shipping being a possibility. I was afraid to RMA to Newegg only to be told they had none and only get a refund.


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Still seems to be very scarce. I'm about to RMA mine to ASUS in the hopes of cross-shipping being a possibility. I was afraid to RMA to Newegg only to be told they had none and only get a refund.


Probably would have been better to have RMAed to Newegg and waited for more stock. Asus RMA service is the worst in the business, making the fact that the Swift has so many major quality control issues all the worse.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Be sure to try normal VSync after some time, to make sure there is actually a difference. Because like I said, at 144hz I don't see any. At 60 yes, but not at 144. I'm curious if it'll be different for you.


I bought bioshock infinite and all its dlc on steam for $15 so i've been playing that at completely maxed settings and this game has a lot of fps fluctuations anywhere from 30s to 110, usually its above 60 and there its very smooth, however its obvious when it goes below 60 even with gsync, but i definitely dont see any tearing and above 60 fps everything is really nice and smooth. I mostly bought the monitor for the 1440p and 144hz, gsync was an afterthought mostly, but its nice to have especially in demanding games or those that like to have a lot of screen tearing.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Probably would have been better to have RMAed to Newegg and waited for more stock. Asus RMA service is the worst in the business, making the fact that the Swift has so many major quality control issues all the worse.


Can you write something more please? Already started RMA my monitor (yesterday).


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I bought bioshock infinite and all its dlc on steam for $15 so i've been playing that at completely maxed settings and this game has a lot of fps fluctuations anywhere from 30s to 110, usually its above 60 and there its very smooth, however its obvious when it goes below 60 even with gsync, but i definitely dont see any tearing and above 60 fps everything is really nice and smooth. I mostly bought the monitor for the 1440p and 144hz, gsync was an afterthought mostly, but its nice to have especially in demanding games or those that like to have a lot of screen tearing.


Can you try with Vsync only and tell me if you see a difference at all ? Play for 2-3 mins with Gsync, then disable it both in "enable Gsync" and under Vertical sync settings, and please, tell me if you notice any difference. And btw, those 100-30 fps drops in Bioshock Infinite are because of Dynamic Shadows at Ultra. Lower those to High and you won't get those drops anymore.

Again, thank you for testing this for me.


----------



## class101

Here I clearly see a difference in Shadow Of Mordor at 140fps 144hz on Ultra with only vsync I can notice some little stutter when fast scrolling the view around me, it is clearly hugly compared to G-Sync where no stutter is noticable at all when scrolling the same view, really night and day.


----------



## william456

Finally,Got mine's pg278q at morning

Zero dead pixel


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Can you write something more please? Already started RMA my monitor (yesterday).


Don't worry about it, sourplumps had some bad experiences and feels bitter about it, I have had no trouble with Asus RMA myself (don't Fax them any paper work, they don't get it, but why would you?).


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Don't worry about it, sourplumps had some bad experiences and feels bitter about it, I have had no trouble with Asus RMA myself (don't Fax them any paper work, they don't get it, but why would you?).


Thx for info.
Today's email from Asus:

"Unfortunately
there is no stock available at the moment.
We will inform you by e-mail when a replacement product is shipped out from
our warehouse.
We would like to apologize for any inconvenience.
Kind regards"

Well... will see how long...


----------



## Asmodian

Ouch, maybe Newegg would have been better. They would refund and you could buy a new one anywhere that got stock.









Good luck.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Don't worry about it, sourplumps had some bad experiences and feels bitter about it, I have had no trouble with Asus RMA myself (don't Fax them any paper work, they don't get it, but why would you?).


It's not really just the experience. It's because they can send you a refurbished replacement. That's at least what happens with the GPU RMA department.

I rather go the newegg route where you know you will get a new monitor but that's just me.


----------



## Asmodian

True, and I can see why you would want that, but no company's RMA will send you a new product unless they do not have any refurbished ones.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Can you try with Vsync only and tell me if you see a difference at all ? Play for 2-3 mins with Gsync, then disable it both in "enable Gsync" and under Vertical sync settings, and please, tell me if you notice any difference. And btw, those 100-30 fps drops in Bioshock Infinite are because of Dynamic Shadows at Ultra. Lower those to High and you won't get those drops anymore.
> 
> Again, thank you for testing this for me.


Sorry for taking a bit to get back to you, just replaced my 780 with a 970 and will get a second soon as i sell off the 780







Now for your question, i am not extremely susceptible to lag/stutter that may be caused by vsync, i play a lot of league of legends and csgo and both those games i actually played without gsync like you would a normal monitor thats 144hz and im always over the refresh rate so all is well. In csgo however i did test gsync 144hz and vsync 144hz and in that game the input lag is extremely apparent, but with gsync not so much, but its still better to play in ULMB or just uncapped without gsync. In Bioshock i do feel some stutter with vsync as opposed to gsync. In short gsync is the real deal and definitely eliminates tearing and from my experience gives off less input lag than vsync.


----------



## Malinkadink

Just noticed the pixel inversion issue on my monitor, dropped contrast to 45 and it seems to have fixed it or severely reduced it (i cant see it anymore). I noticed it first in my gmail inbox where i have the black background, i could see a green trail left behind from my mouse cursor.

On another note does anyone else have a bit of a dark spot in their low right corner? Its only really ever visibile if the screen is white, and i only saw it when i was checking for dead/bright pixels initially on an all white screen.

EDIT: Doing the inversion tests its still there but I dont think i'll see it much from normal usage.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Just noticed the pixel inversion issue on my monitor, dropped contrast to 45 and it seems to have fixed it or severely reduced it (i cant see it anymore). I noticed it first in my gmail inbox where i have the black background, i could see a green trail left behind from my mouse cursor.
> 
> On another note does anyone else have a bit of a dark spot in their low right corner? Its only really ever visibile if the screen is white, and i only saw it when i was checking for dead/bright pixels initially on an all white screen.
> 
> EDIT: Doing the inversion tests its still there but I dont think i'll see it much from normal usage.


Hmm.. interesting. lowering contrast helped with inversion on mouse cursor for me as well.
Also I have that 'dark-ish spot' exactly there









BTW try this, number 3 affects whole screen (you need to click next and next in like middle of the page)









http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern

But only if the browser window is less than half of the screen

It is interesting to reproduce this, but I don't see it in games or any other activity so I don't care anyway


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hmm.. interesting. lowering contrast helped with inversion on mouse cursor for me as well.
> Also I have that 'dark-ish spot' exactly there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW try this, number 3 affects whole screen (you need to click next and next in like middle of the page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern
> 
> But only if the browser window is less than half of the screen
> 
> It is interesting to reproduce this, but I don't see it in games or any other activity so I don't care anyway


Yeah i see a line about 2 inches thick going across the screen when in windowed mode and i can drag it around with the window, weird.....


----------



## Lanarchy

Malinkadink, thank you for replying. I am starting to believe the Gsync module in my monitor might be defective.

Can you also check something else for me please ? If you go into your nvidia control panel, Adjust desktop color settings and lower the gamma under "Use Nvidia settings", save, then load CSGO in fullscreen (not windowed fullscreen, real fullscreen), does it keep the gamma or is it bright like if you just kept it at "Other applications control color settings" ?

Basically, many of my games don't use my gamma setting, they are super bright and most of them don't have a gamma setting, just brightness (like Diablo for example, even if it says Gamma, it's Brightness). I have to play them in Windowed Fullscreen for them to have a nice deep black and you know Gsync is off on Windowed Fullscreen.

Bioshock Infinite works with my setting, but CS:GO, D3, StarCraft 2, Heroes of the Storm, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, and many others don't.

If you could check that for me please, I'd really appreciate. I have no friends I can ask to test, they don't have the ROG Swift hehe


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

For anyone planning to RMA this monitor I'd suggest you try this. When you speak to the Asus rep ask them to have the RMA dept send the replacement monitor over to them first so that they can give it a thorough examination and make sure everything is as it should be and then they can send it out to to you. With a number of people having no luck after 2 , 3 or even 4 tries, it seems to me that the RMA dept is not really making sure the monitor is perfect before they send it out. I've recently had issues with some MSI products and even though they have a great RMA system I still had to send stuff back multiple times until my MSI rep decided to have them send the item over to him first for inspection. I don't know if they do this at Asus and can't guarantee you will get a perfect Swift even they do but I think it's worth a try. If anyone does try this please let us know how it goes. The only issue I have with my Swift is a tiny dead pixel but I only really see it if I look for it. It seems to be most prevalent during dark grainy video like that last episode of the Walking Dead or towards the end of edge of tomorrow during (dark scene). Bottom line is I I rarely see but it's there and I'd rather it not be there but I don't think it's worth it to RMA it, atleast not yet anyway. I'm also noticing a strip of bleed at the bottom of the screen now that wasn't there before but I only see it when I do the deadpixelbuddy black thing otherwise I don't see it at all so doesn't bother me.

I have a question about ULMB. I tried using it in Titanfall since it's a very fast paced multiplayer shooter and I heard Gsync does not work with it for some reason? I wanted to see if It would be easier to spot pilots and aim at them with ULMB on but I'm not sure lol. At 1440p though it's hard to keep the game above 60fps let alone 120. I even have the texture detail set to high instead of very high or insane because there is a memory leak that causes the game to crash on insane or even very high. Anyway, my question is does ULMB really only work if the FPS stays above 120 consistently? If so then I'm really not gaining anything from having it on in Titanfall unless I really lower the settings tremendously and maybe even drop to 1080p which I'm not willing to do lol.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> For anyone planning to RMA this monitor I'd suggest you try this. When you speak to the Asus rep ask them to have the RMA dept send the replacement monitor over to them first so that they can give it a thorough examination and make sure everything is as it should be and then they can send it out to to you. With a number of people having no luck after 2 , 3 or even 4 tries, it seems to me that the RMA dept is not really making sure the monitor is perfect before they send it out. I've recently had issues with some MSI products and even though they have a great RMA system I still had to send stuff back multiple times until my MSI rep decided to have them send the item over to him first for inspection. I don't know if they do this at Asus and can't guarantee you will get a perfect Swift even they do but I think it's worth a try. If anyone does try this please let us know how it goes. The only issue I have with my Swift is a tiny dead pixel but I only really see it if I look for it. It seems to be most prevalent during dark grainy video like that last episode of the Walking Dead or towards the end of edge of tomorrow during (dark scene). Bottom line is I I rarely see but it's there and I'd rather it not be there but I don't think it's worth it to RMA it, atleast not yet anyway. I'm also noticing a strip of bleed at the bottom of the screen now that wasn't there before but I only see it when I do the deadpixelbuddy black thing otherwise I don't see it at all so doesn't bother me.
> 
> I have a question about ULMB. I tried using it in Titanfall since it's a very fast paced multiplayer shooter and I heard Gsync does not work with it for some reason? I wanted to see if It would be easier to spot pilots and aim at them with ULMB on but I'm not sure lol. At 1440p though it's hard to keep the game above 60fps let alone 120. I even have the texture detail set to high instead of very high or insane because there is a memory leak that causes the game to crash on insane or even very high. Anyway, my question is does ULMB really only work if the FPS stays above 120 consistently? If so then I'm really not gaining anything from having it on in Titanfall unless I really lower the settings tremendously and maybe even drop to 1080p which I'm not willing to do lol.


http://www.asus.com/support/Search-Result-Detail/78A7769F-9C8C-4D39-8820-A7B2D9E39529/?keyword=nvidia


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/support/Search-Result-Detail/78A7769F-9C8C-4D39-8820-A7B2D9E39529/?keyword=nvidia


So what are you trying to say by linking me to that? I'm assuming you mean to say that if I were to set it to either of those rates and and stay above the refresh rate that I set then ULMB will work?'
My question is if I set the refresh rate to say 85hz but I drop to 60 or even 50 fps, am I still seeing the benefit of ULMB or will I only see it if I stay at or above 85hz?
What sucks is that at 1440p or hell even 1080p in Titanfall with max settings you can't get a constant 120 or even 85hz (maybe on 1080p you can get 85hz).
This is with an overclocked 780 ti btw. If respawn and Nvidia finally make SLI work with TItanfall then it might be possible. I do have two of these bad boys.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Malinkadink, thank you for replying. I am starting to believe the Gsync module in my monitor might be defective.
> 
> Can you also check something else for me please ? If you go into your nvidia control panel, Adjust desktop color settings and lower the gamma under "Use Nvidia settings", save, then load CSGO in fullscreen (not windowed fullscreen, real fullscreen), does it keep the gamma or is it bright like if you just kept it at "Other applications control color settings" ?
> 
> Basically, many of my games don't use my gamma setting, they are super bright and most of them don't have a gamma setting, just brightness (like Diablo for example, even if it says Gamma, it's Brightness). I have to play them in Windowed Fullscreen for them to have a nice deep black and you know Gsync is off on Windowed Fullscreen.
> 
> Bioshock Infinite works with my setting, but CS:GO, D3, StarCraft 2, Heroes of the Storm, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, and many others don't.
> 
> If you could check that for me please, I'd really appreciate. I have no friends I can ask to test, they don't have the ROG Swift hehe


I know the struggle, i keep my swift at default settings right now but i do wanna find a good gamma level and its definitely somewhere lower than the default. So far in Nvidia settings i like the level around 0.75 and .80, at default things do tend to look washed out and flat. Even if these monitors are very well calibrated from the factory and supposedly boast the accurate level of gamma at 2.2 i clearly prefer it to have a bit less as do you. Back on my VG248QE i had a really nice color profile that made the monitor be the best that it could be and it was always on because i played all my games in windowed mode. Now with Gsync theres that unfortunate trade off because you have to play full screen and the settings aren't in effect that way.

I did the test for CS:GO and sure enough it doesn't work, i set the gamma very low and loaded up in windowed borderless which is how i play it and it remained dark, switching to full screen turned everything back to default. I think there are programs that will force color profiles even in full screen, i'm just not aware of any since i havent dug for them.

I also use windows' built in color management calibration tool to see what it read the gamma as, and sure enough it wants me to lower it a little from default to achieve what it thinks is correct.

EDIT: While using color management's calibration tool and looking at the page where it gives you the gamma slider i adjust the gamma with nvidia's settings and find that for me 0.85 is the most accurate in reference to the image windows shows you as good gamma level. This is all while sitting about 2 feet away from the monitor with my eye level hitting the center of the screen.


----------



## Lanarchy

Oh my god...I thought it was me.

I see then. Hopefully this gets fixed sometime because I am starting to miss my PB278Q now







Gsync be damned (doesn't even work for me anyway, no difference with Vsync as I said the other day).


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> So what are you trying to say by linking me to that? I'm assuming you mean to say that if I were to set it to either of those rates and and stay above the refresh rate that I set then ULMB will work?'
> My question is if I set the refresh rate to say 85hz but I drop to 60 or even 50 fps, am I still seeing the benefit of ULMB or will I only see it if I stay at or above 85hz?
> What sucks is that at 1440p or hell even 1080p in Titanfall with max settings you can't get a constant 120 or even 85hz (maybe on 1080p you can get 85hz).
> This is with an overclocked 780 ti btw. If respawn and Nvidia finally make SLI work with TItanfall then it might be possible. I do have two of these bad boys.


ULMB will have the most benefit if you are pegged at 120fps or the lower hz values that it supports. If you are getting fluctuating frames and cant maintain at least 85fps 100fps or 120fps at all times depending on your set hz level then you are better off just using gsync.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Oh my god...I thought it was me.
> 
> I see then. Hopefully this gets fixed sometime because I am starting to miss my PB278Q now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gsync be damned (doesn't even work for me anyway, no difference with Vsync as I said the other day).


You said earlier that the pendulum demo works though right? It might just be you having a difficult time seeing a difference during actual gameplay. Vsync varies in input lag from game to game so one game may work really well with it and give no noticeable lag, but another might have that lag. Gsync will remain consistent in all games as far as lag goes, and it does indeed eliminate the tearing and softens stutters experienced from fps drops, though if you are falling down below 60fps in a game you'll definitely feel it more than falling around in the 60-100fps range.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Oh my god...I thought it was me.
> 
> I see then. Hopefully this gets fixed sometime because I am starting to miss my PB278Q now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gsync be damned (doesn't even work for me anyway, no difference with Vsync as I said the other day).


If you are constantly pushing out enough frames to hit the max refresh rate of the monitor, then G-Sync is pretty much fundamentally identical to V-Sync.

However, if you cannot push out enough frames, then V-Sync will then cause you to have to wait until the next refresh cycle if that frame doesn't make it. Whereas G-Sync will push out that frame immediately. This is extremely noticeable when your FPS ends up tanking in whatever you are playing/doing. And that will end up happening quite often, despite what you think. You end up getting the "V-Sync effect", but at a variable refresh. Rather than a static point.

And put in that same situation, with V-Sync off, and you'd be seeing tearing galore like no one's business.

Sounds like you haven't done your research on variable refresh, despite having this monitor. Because it seems like you don't know the fundamentals behind it. There is quite a massive difference between G-Sync and V-Sync. And I didn't even touch on input lag too.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> If you are constantly pushing out enough frames to hit the max refresh rate of the monitor, then V-Sync is pretty much fundamentally identical to G-Sync.
> 
> However, if you cannot push out enough frames, then V-Sync will then cause you to have to wait until the next refresh cycle if that frame doesn't make it. Whereas G-Sync will push out that frame immediately. This is extremely noticeable when your FPS ends up tanking in whatever you are playing/doing. And that will end up happening quite often, despite what you think. You end up getting the "V-Sync effect", but at a variable refresh. Rather than a static point.
> 
> And put in that same situation, with V-Sync off, and you'd be seeing tearing galore like no one's business.
> 
> Sounds like you haven't done your research on variable refresh, despite having this monitor. Because it seems like you don't know the fundamentals behind it. There is quite a massive difference between G-Sync and V-Sync. And I didn't even touch on input lag too.


What you say is true, although oddly enough i had played csgo momentarily with gsync in a deathmatch and i didnt feel the crazy lag that i would otherwise feel with vsync and that game is of course hitting the monitors hz cap so i should be feeling the effects of vsync right? To be totally accurate the ingame fps counter was stuck at 142fps so 2 shy of the monitors 144hz, i dont know if that may have anything to do with gsync feeling better than vsync in the lag department when hitting the refresh rate cap.


----------



## Malinkadink

https://esports.geforce.com/forums/topic/501853/geforce-drivers/nvidia-forever-ignoring-custom-color-profile-support-in-full-screen-games-collaboration-thread-/21/

found this thread, people are begging for the ability to play full screen and retain their color profile and i feel for them. Now with gsync on the block this issue is more escalated than before since its now desirable to play in fullscreen to get the effects of gsync. Shame on nvidia for not addressing this problem for so long, but maybe soon they will as people get their hands on gsync and complain about this issue.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> If you are constantly pushing out enough frames to hit the max refresh rate of the monitor, then G-Sync is pretty much fundamentally identical to V-Sync.
> 
> However, if you cannot push out enough frames, then V-Sync will then cause you to have to wait until the next refresh cycle if that frame doesn't make it. Whereas G-Sync will push out that frame immediately. This is extremely noticeable when your FPS ends up tanking in whatever you are playing/doing. And that will end up happening quite often, despite what you think. You end up getting the "V-Sync effect", but at a variable refresh. Rather than a static point.
> 
> And put in that same situation, with V-Sync off, and you'd be seeing tearing galore like no one's business.
> 
> Sounds like you haven't done your research on variable refresh, despite having this monitor. Because it seems like you don't know the fundamentals behind it. There is quite a massive difference between G-Sync and V-Sync. And I didn't even touch on input lag too.


I understand what you're saying Kinaesthetic, but believe me, I watched hundreds of PG278Q and Gsync videos while I was hyped for months waiting on it. So much "Gsync is the future" and 'You will never want to go back" and "This is the way gaming was meant to be". I religiously watched Nvidia's presentation of Gsync on Youtube many many times, to hype myself even more. I know all about the frames sent by the video card not being in sync with the monitor causing tearing, and VSync'ing making it so the monitor tells the card to wait, and Gsync being them perfectly in harmony. For months I have "fought" against my computer because of what I believe is mini-stuttering, or hitching, that for me, Gsync was going to be the greatest thing in the world of ever in humanity.

Then it didn't change anything. I know people said game engines won't be fixed by Gsync if they are badly coded and stuff, but ok, every game on my PC was badly coded then ? Except the 2D ones like Bastion or Ys rpgs ?

Believe me I tried every option you can imagine, reformatting, different hardware, different monitors, drivers, etc... I won't list them all here. But ok, maybe in the end they are normal, but games on my consoles don't do this, I don't know anymore. But I thought Gsync was going to fix this. And also, when games fall under 60, I notice it extremely, Gsync or not. All the reviewers said the games feel like 60 at any range between 30-60. That is false. For me anyway.

EDIT: Malinkadink, I'm on that thread hehe







Last post actually. And that thread is 2011 old.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Believe me I tried every option you can imagine, reformatting, different hardware, different monitors, drivers, etc... I won't list them all here. But ok, maybe in the end they are normal, but games on my consoles don't do this, I don't know anymore. But I thought Gsync was going to fix this. And also, when games fall under 60, I notice it extremely, Gsync or not. All the reviewers said the games feel like 60 at any range between 30-60. That is false. For me anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Malinkadink, I'm on that thread hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last post actually. And that thread is 2011 old.


You are correct to say that between 30-60 its extremely noticeable because it definitely is, more so below 50, but past 60, at least for me things are really damn smooth. It may just be our differentiating sensitivities to it


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> And also, when games fall under 60, I notice it extremely, Gsync or not. All the reviewers said the games feel like 60 at any range between 30-60. That is false. For me anyway.


I'm sorry if you got misguided. There is quite a lot of that BS in reviews (even in this forum actually).

It's totally normal and expected to feel the frame rate drops. G-sync can't do anything about that.


----------



## Lanarchy

Ok thank you guys. I feel much better now. Now to wait for the color profile gamma thing to get fixed.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i've noticed if you get a sudden massive drop in FPS you get a kind of stutter with Gsync. thats about it. its like it has a slight brain fart then sorts itself out. nothing game breaking thats for sure.

anyone having dramas with Diablo 3 running 144hz? it just wont. i can get it to go 120hz, but i first have to launch the game, go into Options and enable Vsync, which turns it into a slideshow, then turn off Vsync and it will run @ 120hz.

the Turbo button has no affect, and i have 120hz set as the fresh in Windows and NV Control Panel, so Turbo button should be bumping it up to 144hz and thats it. nearly all other games are fine.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Ok thank you guys. I feel much better now. Now to wait for the color profile gamma thing to get fixed.


Why? Default gamma out of the box (and overall calibration for that matter) is actually extremely good. You really don't have to change anything. The ICC profile I created off a colorimeter and that is linked in the second post in this thread is proof of how little actually had to be changed for proper calibration.

To answer your other reply though, I do hear you. However, not every frame pushed out to the monitor is running at your *average* framerate. That is why we also take measure of minimums. Frames aren't being drawn out in perfectly-synced time intervals. So you might have that one frame that that is taking 111ms (9 fps) to complete, whereas the next frame takes 6.9ms (144fps) to complete. It might be just an extraordinarily small amount of time between those two frames, but that happens often no matter what code you are trying to run. And nothing G-Sync does will be able to alleviate that from being fully shown to your eyes, the end user.

What it does alleviate is the tearing that happens when frames take different times to complete and you have multiple frames being rendered in a refresh cycle. That is what G-Sync does beautifully. And as a byproduct of variable refresh alleviating tearing, it also moderates your average microstutters to a very near minimum, since those frames are being pushed out when they are done. That is in stark contrast to V-Sync which will wait until the next refresh to draw the frame (commonly known as V-Sync stuttering, or microstutter).

The whole idea that "games feel like 60 fps (16.6ms/frame) from anywhere between 30-60fps (33.3ms/frame - 16.6ms/frame)" is due to the byproduct of exactly what I said above.

Note: I honestly do prefer ms/frame imo, than fps. As it is a more accurate indication of what is going on.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Why? Default gamma out of the box (and overall calibration for that matter) is actually extremely good. You really don't have to change anything. The ICC profile I created off a colorimeter and that is linked in the second post in this thread is proof of how little actually had to be changed for proper calibration.


Can you please point me to this post? Thanks

Also take a look of this screenshot i took, at your close to default settings on the rog swift you should be able to see blocky spots in the image, one area i circled but its in the other dark spots too.

http://i.imgur.com/tn9vurt.jpg?1

If gamma is reduced to a certain point they become invisible. Granted reducing the gamma will take it away from its calibrated 2.2. I partly just blame CS:GOs bleak color palette


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Why? Default gamma out of the box (and overall calibration for that matter) is actually extremely good. You really don't have to change anything. The ICC profile I created off a colorimeter and that is linked in the second post in this thread is proof of how little actually had to be changed for proper calibration.


Ok, can you tell me exactly what to do to make it work ? Because I followed the instructions to the letter and it's not good at all. Super bright, washed out, and blacks are grey, etc.. I like vibrant colors and deep black.

What I've done is download the profile, save it to C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color, then go to Windows Color Management, tick "use my settings for this device", then go to Advanced tab, "use Windows display calibration" is grayed out so I click on Change System Defaults, then Advanced again, and when I tick "use Windows display calibration" nothing happens. TFTCentral says I should see a difference at that moment but nothing happens. I had to download DisplayProfile to see a change. This program works great. Single-click and I can load a profile. But every profile I've tried so far isnt good at all with just the defaults. I have to go in Nvidia panel and lower gamma or else it's wayy too bright. Even if I go 20/50 on Brightness/Contrast on the monitor itself. The only thing that looks good for me at least so far is going to Color Management and clicking Calibrate Display myself. The first slider is a gamma slider. That helps, but it's still too bright in games. Desktop is perfect though.

So can you tell me what I do wrong ? (And thank you)

EDIT: Also, since you seem very knowledgeable about graphics technology here is what happens in my games. Video was not taken by me but this is the exact thing I see in my games, Vsync or Gsync. I know the video is 30 fps that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about the environment "shaking" for a half-second. You'll see. Here ->


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Can you please point me to this post? Thanks
> 
> Also take a look of this screenshot i took, at your close to default settings on the rog swift you should be able to see blocky spots in the image, one area i circled but its in the other dark spots too.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tn9vurt.jpg?1
> 
> If gamma is reduced to a certain point they become invisible. Granted reducing the gamma will take it away from its calibrated 2.2. I partly just blame CS:GOs bleak color palette


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Ok, can you tell me exactly what to do to make it work ? Because I followed the instructions to the letter and it's not good at all. Super bright, washed out, and blacks are grey, etc.. I like vibrant colors and deep black.
> 
> What I've done is download the profile, save it to C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color, then go to Windows Color Management, tick "use my settings for this device", then go to Advanced tab, "use Windows display calibration" is grayed out so I click on Change System Defaults, then Advanced again, and when I tick "use Windows display calibration" nothing happens. TFTCentral says I should see a difference at that moment but nothing happens. I had to download DisplayProfile to see a change. This program works great. Single-click and I can load a profile. But every profile I've tried so far isnt good at all with just the defaults. I have to go in Nvidia panel and lower gamma or else it's wayy too bright. Even if I go 20/50 on Brightness/Contrast on the monitor itself. The only thing that looks good for me at least so far is going to Color Management and clicking Calibrate Display myself. The first slider is a gamma slider. That helps, but it's still too bright in games. Desktop is perfect though.
> 
> So can you tell me what I do wrong ? (And thank you)
> 
> EDIT: Also, since you seem very knowledgeable about graphics technology here is what happens in my games. Video was not taken by me but this is the exact thing I see in my games, Vsync or Gsync. I know the video is 30 fps that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about the environment "shaking" for a half-second. You'll see. Here ->


Oh wait, I see Fishballs ended up taking out that quote of my post in the second post of the thread and just posting the default Asus garbage profile. Here is my post I was referring to. It won't be perfect, since no two panels are the same. But if you enjoy accurate colors (not necessarily vibrant), then this will get you closer than the default calibration. Also, at 130 cd/m^2, it is considerably less bright than the default brightness settings.

Unfortunately, he left the brightness/contrast settings from my profile, but then deleted the actual profile quote in that post, and instead put the Asus one. That is a big big big big no-no. Brightness and contrast should change from profile to profile. They are in general never going to be the same value across two different profiles. Hence why it probably looks like poop to you guys right now.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Also, for those that want to try a calibration profile for theirs that may or may not work (since all panels are different):
> 
> ROGPG278Q8262014iccprofile.zip 241k .zip file
> ]
> 
> Calibrated to 130 cd/m2.
> 
> Brightness Settings: 32
> 
> Contrast Settings: 45
> 
> R: 97
> 
> G: 98
> 
> B: 98
> 
> Done on an X-Rite i1 Display Pro w/ Large Color Set + Pantone Spot Colors-Solid (Large Set).


----------



## Lanarchy

Ok I just did that, and sorry it is wayyy, way too bright and washed out.

Hmmm, interesting. I went to Nvidia Control Panel to try your profile with my "Use Nvidia Settings" of 45/45/0.65 and it was good but a little dark. Then, I clicked on "Other applications control settings" expecting it to go back to supreme-white level but hey, it looks pretty good now. Kinda the same as my own calibrated. I just wish it could be a tad less bright. Just a tiny bit. But that's personal preference of course. I'm not done playing with all these anyway.

And you didn't comment on the video I linked. Do you see what I mean ? Do you know what that is ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Not bad i like it for the most part, it gives it a much cooler look than the defaults. I can still see why Lanarchy wouldn't be totally satisfied with it though as its pretty clear at this point that he's more interested in deeper blacks and more saturated colors which isn't what we'd call accurate colors but we all have our preferences


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not bad i like it for the most part, it gives it a much cooler look than the defaults. I can still see why Lanarchy wouldn't be totally satisfied with it though as its pretty clear at this point that he's more interested in deeper blacks and more saturated colors which isn't what we'd call accurate colors but we all have our preferences


Haha, yeah









Well it's more like, I'm playing The Evil Within and the blacks are kinda gray if I don't reduce the gamma. Those grays I just can't stand. I want it to be black. It's really immersion-breaking when you're supposed to be afraid of the dark but the dark is just gray. Is it because the monitor is TN ? because prior to this one, I had a PB278Q and the colors and black on it were 100% perfect.

Or this, http://i.imgur.com/TZHY92D.jpg, a picture of a Youtube Diablo 3 video I was watching, look at the columns on the left. That is not good. That is ugly. Kinda like super old resolutions in cinematics. I believe that's what you also see in CSGO at the bottom.

That's the only complaint I have really. I just want my blacks to be blacks


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Oh wait, I see Fishballs ended up taking out that quote of my post in the second post of the thread and just posting the default Asus garbage profile. Here is my post I was referring to. It won't be perfect, since no two panels are the same. But if you enjoy accurate colors (not necessarily vibrant), then this will get you closer than the default calibration. Also, at 130 cd/m^2, it is considerably less bright than the default brightness settings.
> 
> Also, for those that want to try a calibration profile for theirs that may or may not work (since all panels are different):
> 
> ROGPG278Q8262014iccprofile.zip 241k .zip file
> ]
> 
> Calibrated to 130 cd/m2.
> 
> Brightness Settings: 32
> Contrast Settings: 45
> R: 97
> G: 98
> B: 98
> 
> Done on an X-Rite i1 Display Pro w/ Large Color Set + Pantone Spot Colors-Solid (Large Set).


Your profile is not optimal unless you are trying to match brightness to another screen.

You reduce brightness with the profile! Why would anyone else want to do that? Never target a brightness when calibrating for general distribution, it is only useful when matching (high color quality) displays in a graphic design workflow and you have to use it on both displays targeting the same settings (and they need to be the same model display to get good results, at least the same backlight technology).

For optimal general display you should simply lower the brightness of the back light so you lower the brightness of black as well, using the profile to lower brightness simply reduces contrast and increases banding with absolutely no benefit.

Your settings are fine and don't need your profile to be fine. i1Profiler works by setting the best settings it can in the OSD and then corrects any errors that still exist with the profile, there is no need to use the profile to have the settings still be good. Asus's profile is better than yours for the vast majority of users, any color errors that exist after the factory calibration will be different enough between units that your profile isn't going to help.

The Swift has good enough colors I do not use a profile on it. I use a profile on all my other screens but not on the Swift.

I used the current version of i1Profiler (1.5.6) set to use the white led spectral correction file with all 3080 patches that come with it.
Targeting 160cd/m2 I get the settings below with the brightness at 46. Targeting 120cd/m2 I get the same with the brightness at 29. The profile was created targeting the native brightness, white point, and black level at the settings below. Only gamma should change.

Brightness: 46
Contrast: 45
R: 99
G: 99
B: 97

*Use contrast 45 with this profile!*

ROGPG278Q.zip 459k .zip file


I would feel comfortable changing any setting other than contrast while using this profile. Based on a very limited sample size I would imagine the optimal R, G, or B for any particular screen might be between 97-99 according to i1Profiler.

Yellow is the measured gamma, cyan is the average gamma, and gray is the reference gamma.

PG278Q i1Profiler gamma (I cannot set it) with contrast at 45:


PG278Q native gamma with contrast at 45:


PG278Q native gamma with contrast at 34:


PG278Q native gamma with contrast at 49:


Edit:
I decided to create a profile for ~130cd/m² as well. I targeted 120 cd/m² D65, then native brightness D65, then created this profile with everything set to native.

Brightness: 31
Contrast: 45
R: 97
G: 99
B 96

ROGPG278QLow.zip 458k .zip file

result on my screen: 130 cd/m², 800:1, 6497K


----------



## Stickywulf

I would love to hear from anyone who has two different video cards in the same machine and is using gsync with the ROG Swift.

I have a 780ti and a 750ti and had to go back all the way to NVidia driver version 337.88 before gsync would work at all.

Can anyone confirm for me that there is a problem using two different video cards?


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Just came into stock at B&H, $799.99 no tax and free shipping for me to NJ wooot! estimated to get it on Wednesday which im off too


Did you receive a notice from B&H? Or did you just happen on it?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm sorry if you got misguided. There is quite a lot of that BS in reviews (even in this forum actually).
> 
> It's totally normal and expected to feel the frame rate drops. G-sync can't do anything about that.


But framerate drops with G-Sync feel a LOT better than without.


----------



## brandon6199

I've had two Swifts, and anything lower than 80 brightness seems too dim. I can even run it at 100 brightness with R: at 97, G: at 98, and B: at 98 with contrast at 49.

Don't you guys feel as if brightness at 30 or 40 or even 50 is just too dim? Do I need to adjust my gamma settings?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I've had two Swifts, and anything lower than 80 brightness seems too dim. I can even run it at 100 brightness with R: at 97, G: at 98, and B: at 98 with contrast at 49.
> 
> Don't you guys feel as if brightness at 30 or 40 or even 50 is just too dim? Do I need to adjust my gamma settings?


I think it's subjective but to me 80 is far too bright. I use 30-40 at most and on dark games I use 0 to achieve a more realistic dark experience (Outlast or The Evil Within).

Try the gamma thing and see but in my experience if gamma is to high it will wash out your colors.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone who has two different video cards in the same machine and is using gsync with the ROG Swift.
> 
> I have a 780ti and a 750ti and had to go back all the way to NVidia driver version 337.88 before gsync would work at all.
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me that there is a problem using two different video cards?


Using latest drivers on a gtx 970 and its working fine. I literally took out my 780 put in the 970, started pc, windows downloaded some stuff and i was good to go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Did you receive a notice from B&H? Or did you just happen on it?


I was using the stock tracker and B&H got stock so i ordered right away and they shipped it next day and i got it the day after.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I've had two Swifts, and anything lower than 80 brightness seems too dim. I can even run it at 100 brightness with R: at 97, G: at 98, and B: at 98 with contrast at 49.
> 
> Don't you guys feel as if brightness at 30 or 40 or even 50 is just too dim? Do I need to adjust my gamma settings?


As Dren said it i subjective. Personally, I think that low of a brightness is pretty dim but at the same time I think the colors and most games look better at that low brightness. Browsing the web though looks better with brightness set to 80 for me.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> But framerate drops with G-Sync feel a LOT better than without.


If you care absolutely nothing about mouse accuracy, then yes, using Gsync with a highly flucating framerate will give smooth results.

See my post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521969/gsync-is-most-likely-useless-and-harmful-for-gaming-performance-in-current-form


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone notice the monitor getting pretty warm along its bezel from the middle of the asus logo to the power led? i dont think its a problem really, just curious if others have the same after it being on long enough to warm up.


----------



## mtbiker033

will these ever come back in stock in the U.S.?


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> will these ever come back in stock in the U.S.?


If Nvidia doesn't fix the "GPU-No Scaling" vs "Display-No Scaling" lag, then you don't want one.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> If Nvidia doesn't fix the "GPU-No Scaling" vs "Display-No Scaling" lag, then you don't want one.


I'm not sure what that is (need to read back through this thread) but it sounds bad!

I will stay tuned, if I pay this much for a monitor I definitely want it to work properly!


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I'm not sure what that is (need to read back through this thread) but it sounds bad!
> 
> I will stay tuned, if I pay this much for a monitor I definitely want it to work properly!


Read the link in post 2396.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Read the link in post 2396.


just read it, wow that's messed up

I am really ready for 1440p, I might just go PB278Q and get the nice colors


----------



## r0ach

I have a Korean IPS shelved that I don't use due to that issue since it has no internal scaler.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Read the link in post 2396.


Read the post, and i dont feel like my mouse has lag associated with it


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Read the post, and i dont feel like my mouse has lag associated with it


Half the people on this forum have never even used a CRT before and own things like laser mice they use at 10,000 DPI, so most people in general are not good at spotting such things.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Half the people on this forum have never even used a CRT before and own things like laser mice they use at 10,000 DPI, so most people in general are not good at spotting such things.


I have an optical mouse i just bought a deathadder chroma to replace a cheap old mouse and i have it set at 1600 DPI up from my usual 800dpi on the older mouse after moving from 1080p to the rog swift.

The last time i used CRT was back when i was basically a baby still to play Command and conquer tiberian sun on a compaq lol


----------



## Teelo Brown

My ROG Swift came in today! Thank you to the guys who pointed me towards the Memory Express Canadian dealer in Winnipeg. They did great. I'm sure they were very confused, as I'm also from Toronto and called on the same day as the other dude in this thread from Toronto, haha. Damn Torontonians stealing all the good monitors.

First impressions are good. Better than expected, considering the quality control issues with the Swift. The monitor I got has acceptable BLB, no patchy areas, and no noticeable dead pixels. Gaming is a dream on this monitor. Let me start it off with that. I don't have to zoom in and watch the jagged edges of objects to look for a difference, in normal every day game play the experience between this monitor and my last is night and day. In World of Warcraft, every action I make is distinct and fluid. Actions like quickly mounting and dismounting, or using blink as a mage, which can normally be jaunty and awkward with the animations, are now liquid smooth. The entire gaming experience is improved as a result of how smooth everything is, and I would definitely classify this as a significant edge in competitive play. Though I have yet to test this theory... I should get on that.







I also need to see what it's like with G-SYNC off at high HZ to see if G-SYNC is contributing anything to this awesome experience.

Colors and stuff, I don't really know. It's a significant improvement over my last monitor, that's for sure. Things look more accurately represented, but my last monitor was an old cheap TN and likely particularly bad to compare. I have never used an IPS. Never been spoiled. The monitor looks great to me.

It's not with out it's issues.

-144hz straight up does not work for me, I get flickering and blurry text at this speed. 120hz is a dream. I don't really care to return it over 24hz, but I'd appreciate if anyone who's had this problem could help me fix it.

-Coming from a glossy monitor, the matte coating is annoying and very visible with some colors. Definitely going to need to adjust to that.

-Some things weren't made for 120hz - the selection tool for the desktop flickers when you move it. That's kinda lame.

-Youtube and stuff at 1080p is _fine_, but not optimal. A bit blurry or something. Not a big deal for me.

I'll have a more detailed take when I play some games and stuff. Have yet to try ULMB mode, or with G-SYNC off, I'll definitely explore those options. Can't wait to put the responsiveness to the test in MOBA and FPS games.

---

R0ach, I'm skeptical about what you're saying, or the extent of the problem. Do you have a source, or some proofs? My mouse feels very responsive with G-SYNC on. Or do you mean something other than responsiveness when you say "accuracy"?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Oh wait, I see Fishballs ended up taking out that quote of my post in the second post of the thread and just posting the default Asus garbage profile. Here is my post I was referring to. It won't be perfect, since no two panels are the same. But if you enjoy accurate colors (not necessarily vibrant), then this will get you closer than the default calibration. Also, at 130 cd/m^2, it is considerably less bright than the default brightness settings.
> 
> Unfortunately, he left the brightness/contrast settings from my profile, but then deleted the actual profile quote in that post, and instead put the Asus one. That is a big big big big no-no. Brightness and contrast should change from profile to profile. They are in general never going to be the same value across two different profiles. Hence why it probably looks like poop to you guys right now.


I hope you found your question was answered below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Your profile is not optimal unless you are trying to match brightness to another screen.
> 
> You reduce brightness with the profile! Why would anyone else want to do that? Never target a brightness when calibrating for general distribution, it is only useful when matching (high color quality) displays in a graphic design workflow and you have to use it on both displays targeting the same settings (and they need to be the same model display to get good results, at least the same backlight technology).
> 
> For optimal general display you should simply lower the brightness of the back light so you lower the brightness of black as well, using the profile to lower brightness simply reduces contrast and increases banding with absolutely no benefit.
> 
> Your settings are fine and don't need your profile to be fine. i1Profiler works by setting the best settings it can in the OSD and then corrects any errors that still exist with the profile, there is no need to use the profile to have the settings still be good. Asus's profile is better than yours for the vast majority of users, any color errors that exist after the factory calibration will be different enough between units that your profile isn't going to help.
> 
> The Swift has good enough colors I do not use a profile on it. I use a profile on all my other screens but not on the Swift.


----------



## Lanarchy

With Malinkadink's help, I totally fixed my brightness issue. Turns out, I was sitting too much above the monitor even though I always sat the same way with the PB278Q. That one though was PLS, not TN. Sitting on my bed using Aesthetic's profile or Asmodian's, it looks perfect and amazing. Thank you to all involved. Now, I only need to stop being ******ed and notice a difference between GSync and Vsync at 144. At least now things look great !


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Difference between G-Sync and V-Sync at 144fps is lack of stuttering








its obvious

btw, for example in CS:GO I solved input lag by limiting fps to 140 within game itself, no input lag no tearing no stuttering, ez game.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Difference between G-Sync and V-Sync at 144fps is lack of stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its obvious
> 
> btw, for example in CS:GO I solved input lag by limiting fps to 140 within game itself, no input lag no tearing no stuttering, ez game.


You don't use ULMB for that game instead? i figure it'd be better for it


----------



## patrickrussell

In stock newegg.

Holding off buying to see what this batch brings.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> In stock newegg.
> 
> Holding off buying to see what this batch brings.


I'm waiting as well but I doubt this monitor will ever be issue free


----------



## Malinkadink

I really dont have any issues with it, no bleed, no dead pixels or bright ones, just the inversion issue which goes away for me at 45 contrast, you'll still see it in the test patterns but who wants to look at those all day? Still its all just a lottery like any other monitor


----------



## naved777

how does the Swift work with AMD cards ?
Seen some saying it doesn't work well above 120hz ?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

My alarm just went off with the last Newegg update and I FINALLY won the "click to add to cart lottery"!

Hopefully the monitor will be here in a couple days.

Now I just hope it won't have any dead pixels or such.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Difference between G-Sync and V-Sync at 144fps is lack of stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its obvious


if you are getting a perfectly stable 144fps (That means no drops) V-sync doesn't have any more stuttering than G-sync does.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> if you are getting a perfectly stable 144fps (That means no drops) V-sync doesn't have any more stuttering than G-sync does.


SO is G-Sync really worth it ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> SO is G-Sync really worth it ?


If you are sick of tearing of course, that is its biggest draw, on top of making things feel smoother especially if you're only running 1 GPU where demanding titles will give you a lot of fps fluctuation. And if you can peg a game at 144fps constantly you can always cap the fps at 140 and i'm pretty sure since its not hitting monitors set hz level it wont add the lag that vsync or gsync would at 144fps, but dont quote me on that last part


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> SO is G-Sync really worth it ?


It's extremely hard to get a perfectly stable 144fps V-synced in modern games. If any frame takes longer than 6.9 millisecond to render, you're guaranteed to have a stutter (or tearing if you use adaptive V-sync)

So realistically I generally advice getting G-sync. Unless you have a very powerful rig and only play titles like Quake, Counter-Strike, League of legends, ...

So to answer your question:
For the vast majority of gamers, It is very worth it.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I've had two Swifts, and anything lower than 80 brightness seems too dim. I can even run it at 100 brightness with R: at 97, G: at 98, and B: at 98 with contrast at 49.
> 
> Don't you guys feel as if brightness at 30 or 40 or even 50 is just too dim? Do I need to adjust my gamma settings?


I recently had to lower my brightness to 35 and contrast to 49 because the monitor was just too bright at my desktop. I was getting a headache from the brightness. I just use normal mode at 120 Hz at the Windows 8.1 64-bit desktop. I did install the "driver" for the monitor from the Asus website, and I do not use any color profiles.

Maybe yours looks so dim because you have ULMB mode enabled???


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I recently had to lower my brightness to 35 and contrast to 49 because the monitor was just too bright at my desktop. I was getting a headache from the brightness. I just use normal mode at 120 Hz at the Windows 8.1 64-bit desktop. I did install the "driver" for the monitor from the Asus website, and I do not use any color profiles.
> 
> Maybe yours looks so dim because you have ULMB mode enabled???


Maybe you have the same problem I had, position yourself "lower" in front of the monitor, it wont be so bright after that, i promise


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Maybe you have the same problem I had, position yourself "lower" in front of the monitor, it wont be so bright after that, i promise


I tried that, but if I go too low, then the top part of the screen looks too dim compared to the lower part. I read somewhere that your eyes should be about even with the top of the screen no?

I'm fine with it the way it is now, I just lowered the brightness and it's fine.


----------



## Lanarchy

My eyes align with the bottom of the screen and using Asmodian's profile, now looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> SO is G-Sync really worth it ?


yes


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes


Great !
I guess my eyes will be forgiving enough than many in this thread







since I havent gone through any IPS panels (havent used anything below 40" since 5 years now) but fast response time and refresh rate also 1440p will be enough to justify my investment.Asked my local Asus distributor to ship the monitor (not available in here) so hoping to get it within January until then I will be busy selling my 290x s


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> If you care absolutely nothing about mouse accuracy, then yes, using Gsync with a highly flucating framerate will give smooth results.
> 
> See my post here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521969/gsync-is-most-likely-useless-and-harmful-for-gaming-performance-in-current-form


You're seriously going to try to claim that mouse accuracy is _better_ with stuttering than without?

Seriously?


----------



## RDKing2

So, what the heck is up with this monitor? Was announced ages ago and official release was a while back. It still is not widely available. Also I signed up for notification at Newegg numerous times and never get any notice if available. I want to pick one up but from a well known vender in the US. When will this actually be available without having to jump through hoops? Another thing that alarms me is that there were g-sync monitors announced from other brands that have no updates on availability. Is g-sync dead before even hitting the mainstream market?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDKing2*
> 
> So, what the heck is up with this monitor? Was announced ages ago and official release was a while back. It still is not widely available. Also I signed up for notification at Newegg numerous times and never get any notice if available. I want to pick one up but from a well known vender in the US. *When will this actually be available without having to jump through hoops*?


This is why I have given up on it. ASUS has lost me as a potential customer. I'll just wait for something else with less QC issues and not an inflated price.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This is why I have given up on it. ASUS has lost me as a potential customer. I'll just wait for something else with less QC issues and not an inflated price.


It's really not that hard to get so long as you can be by a pc most of the day with the tracker page opened up.

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/

you can see basically every weekday there is stock that shows up with plenty enough time to place an order since the page refreshes every minute and will alert you so long as you put the alarm on.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I really dont have any issues with it, no bleed, no dead pixels or bright ones, just the inversion issue which goes away for me at 45 contrast, you'll still see it in the test patterns but who wants to look at those all day? Still its all just a lottery like any other monitor


I tried this last night but on mine it made absolutely no difference reducing the inversion. So I set it back up to 50 for contrast since that's better to my eyes.

Inversion on mine is worse at 60hz and most improved (but still visible) at 120hz.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I think most difference I see in CS:GO (on white background edges of buildings during fast camera movement) is between 49 and 50 contrast, so I've set 49 contrast and I am enjoying much less inversion if any


----------



## afokke

this is a stupid question but what am I supposed to do with the contents of 'ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL' that I downloaded from ASUS' website?


----------



## Asmodian

Right click the .inf and do install.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Right click the .inf and do install.


Thanks.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I tried this last night but on mine it made absolutely no difference reducing the inversion. So I set it back up to 50 for contrast since that's better to my eyes.
> 
> Inversion on mine is worse at 60hz and most improved (but still visible) at 120hz.


May just be the difference in monitors... all i know is i saw really bad green trailing in my gmail inbox where theres a black background and i went ahead and tried contrast settings between 45-50 and 49 48 and 47 it was still visible. 46 may have been not visible but just for good measure i put it to 45 and all is well.


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This is why I have given up on it. ASUS has lost me as a potential customer. I'll just wait for something else with less QC issues and not an inflated price.


Mostly this. The rog swift is beta hardware; buggy, not fully tested, plagued by QC issues etc. Nvidia could likely be at fault for announcing gsync too soon and having to convince Asus to rush it to market to get a product out there that supports it. Also the 1440p 144hz TN panel used in the swift is obviously very low quality and buggy as well with a host of issues users are experiencing.

Give it another year and we will hopefully a see a product that is actually ready for market with this feature set become available.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Meh, loving mine. Looks and works great


----------



## Teelo Brown

Hey, I'm gonna preface this by saying that I love my new ASUS Rog. Mainly because I want to enter some unbiased real-talk mode for a little.

Does the matte coding make all your BGs look like a pixelly pile of garbage, too? Or should is it just me and I should be looking to RMA? Hard to capture with my potato-quality camera, unfortunately. But if you're seeing what I'm seeing then I'm confident you'll know what I mean by pixelly pile of garbage.

The space one on this website is the best example I could find: http://wallpaperswide.com/2560x1440-wallpapers-r.html


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDKing2*
> 
> So, what the heck is up with this monitor? Was announced ages ago and official release was a while back. It still is not widely available. Also I signed up for notification at Newegg numerous times and never get any notice if available. I want to pick one up but from a well known vender in the US. When will this actually be available without having to jump through hoops? Another thing that alarms me is that there were g-sync monitors announced from other brands that have no updates on availability. Is g-sync dead before even hitting the mainstream market?


newegg tracker never works. you should run page monitor extension and nowinstock.net alerts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Mostly this. The rog swift is beta hardware; buggy, not fully tested, plagued by QC issues etc. Nvidia could likely be at fault for announcing gsync too soon and having to convince Asus to rush it to market to get a product out there that supports it. Also the 1440p 144hz TN panel used in the swift is obviously very low quality and buggy as well with a host of issues users are experiencing.
> 
> Give it another year and we will hopefully a see a product that is actually ready for market with this feature set become available.


it wasn't rushed, were you not around for how long it took to hit the market?...and yeah swift is HORRIBLE. so bad! stay away!


----------



## Belmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Mostly this. The rog swift is beta hardware; buggy, not fully tested, plagued by QC issues etc. Nvidia could likely be at fault for announcing gsync too soon and having to convince Asus to rush it to market to get a product out there that supports it. Also the 1440p 144hz TN panel used in the swift is obviously very low quality and buggy as well with a host of issues users are experiencing.
> 
> Give it another year and we will hopefully a see a product that is actually ready for market with this feature set become available.


Had mine for over a month. Not a single issue. Would buy again. Upgraded from a Korean 1440p monitor. The difference is night and day.


----------



## naved777

Is the shortage because of high demand ?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Is the shortage because of high demand ?


I doubt it. Very few people (relatively speaking) are going to shell out $800 for a gaming monitor. I dare say that less than a million people total would, and more like only a couple hundred thousand.

Odds are (and I am purely speculating) it is because their production volume is so low because they basically have to cherry pick the screens that can actually pass 144Hz, and possibly because of the low production volume of the G-Sync modules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Had mine for over a month. Not a single issue. Would buy again. Upgraded from a Korean 1440p monitor. The difference is night and day.


Good to know. I'll be running both the RoG Swift and my Korean IPS panel at the same time. Only question is, which will be my main.









Obviously I'll game on the Swift, but will I also do the majority of my non-gaming on the IPS, or just relegate the IPS panel to certain programs like Photoshop when when I'm doing video editing.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Had mine for over a month. Not a single issue. Would buy again. Upgraded from a Korean 1440p monitor. The difference is night and day.


There **ARE** some QC issues. Did you see how many monitors have the SAME gigantic patch of backlight bleed at the lower right? (Same exact pattern, oval shape).

I remember some of the VG248QE's had a oval pattern; one of mine did (the second didn't) although It got much less as the monitor broke in longer. People suspected the mounting might have caused that, but that was never proven.

But yeah. I haven't said much in this thread but I carefully avoided this monitor precisely because of all of these issues. that are very real. And with it only having a DP connection and limited OSD features, I'd probably be happier buying the Benq XL2420G and being able to switch between Gsync module and Z series module and losing no functionality and no QC issues either.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it wasn't rushed, were you not around for how long it took to hit the market?...and yeah swift is HORRIBLE. so bad! stay away!


It absolutely was rushed. They were trying to get it ready as fast as possible, hence the over-optimistic launch dates that they missed about five of.

Yes, it's a fantastic monitor. Yes, it also has QC issues. The two are not mutually exclusive, and I really don't understand the need to shout down anyone who had a less than perfect experience with it.


----------



## wholeeo

Still nothing on my advanced RMA, its going on 3 weeks now. :/


----------



## Teelo Brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teelo Brown*
> 
> Hey, I'm gonna preface this by saying that I love my new ASUS Rog. Mainly because I want to enter some unbiased real-talk mode for a little.
> 
> Does the matte coding make all your BGs look like a pixelly pile of garbage, too? Or should is it just me and I should be looking to RMA? Hard to capture with my potato-quality camera, unfortunately. But if you're seeing what I'm seeing then I'm confident you'll know what I mean by pixelly pile of garbage.
> 
> The space one on this website is the best example I could find: http://wallpaperswide.com/2560x1440-wallpapers-r.html


matte coating* - I'm getting a little worried that it's just my monitor. Has no one else noticed some colors looking really pixelated with this monitor?


----------



## Malinkadink

0% brightness

 20% brightness

 100% brightness

Taken with an iphone 5s camera, it looks a lot worse in the pictures the backlighting, but it still does a good job of highlighting the 3 little patches of clouding in the center of the monitor, i play at 20% brightness and in very dark games those bits of clouding are actually distracting. How are your monitors in comparison? Thankfully i dont have the huge blob that some other have gotten at max brightness, but this is still much worse compared to my vg248qe


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> [I
> 
> Taken with an iphone 5s camera, it looks a lot worse in the pictures the backlighting, but it still does a good job of highlighting the 3 little patches of clouding in the center of the monitor, i play at 20% brightness and in very dark games those bits of clouding are actually distracting. How are your monitors in comparison? Thankfully i dont have the huge blob that some other have gotten at max brightness, but this is still much worse compared to my vg248qe


Yea I have a VG248QE and the bleed is noticeably worse by comparison, under normal use/ gaming its not to bad. Only when viewing pure black on the monitor.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belmire*
> 
> Had mine for over a month. Not a single issue. Would buy again. Upgraded from a Korean 1440p monitor. The difference is night and day.


It definitely is! I personally went from the Asus 4K PB287Q, and I honestly dont mind the res downgrade at all. FPS/Smoothness + Great Visuals > Extreme Visuals + Choppy fps/ Stuttering.
Not to mention we should be getting DSR support within the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Descadent

Sometimes I read this owner's club and it's like blah blah blah. $2400 is swifts here and not a damn issue. All from Amazon.

Just funny how they are so bad but sell out in minutes still. Very little open boxes but they sell out fast too. Just alot of jealousy most of the time it seems in here truthfully, so it needs to be bashed. At least from non owners.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Sometimes I read this owner's club and it's like blah blah blah. $2400 is swifts here and not a damn issue. All from Amazon.
> 
> Just funny how they are so bad but sell out in minutes still. Very little open boxes but they sell out fast too. Just alot of jealousy most of the it seems in here truthfully so it needs to be bashed. At least from non owners.


Honestly i'm just pissed that gsync requires full screen, and wish my backlighting was a bit better, i mean it aint as awful as ips glow but still. Otherwise the thing is great.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Honestly i'm just pissed that gsync requires full screen, and wish my backlighting was a bit better, i mean it aint as awful as ips glow but still. Otherwise the thing is great.


Damn, I wish I could remember where, but I read/heard that G-Sync is coming to windowed mode at some point.....

@Mand12 might know, he has been a little more up on G-Sync than even I.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I see some people on here talking about how this monitor is garbage and they are going a different route. That's their choice to be sure but why disway others who are actually looking forward to getting one? They don't own the monitor and have probably never seen it in person so what could they possibly have to say about it besides the feedback they've read in negative comments. Yes, some of these monitors have issues, maybe even more than some. Hell, my Swift has one dead pixel and a bit of bleeding (I think) at the very bottom middle that I can see when looking at something very dark. These two things don't really bother me because I have to actually look for them or at them to notice them. I don't notice them at all when I'm playing my games. So yes some Swifts do have issues and some are worse than others so yes you may be taking the risk of having to RMA it, however, plenty of people obviously have the Swift or multiple Swifts and have no issues at all with it.

On the other hand though, this is the best gaming monitor period. Every major tech site thats reviewed it has said it is by and large the best option for a gaming monitor today. I don't think they are all making it up or lying about it. When I first got the monitor and took it out of the box I was amazed at how good it looked while not even plugged in. After connecting it and raising the monitor on the stand I started playing some games and I was simply blown away by the experience. Not only did my games run better than before but they also looked amazing.

So yes you do run the risk of having to RMA the monitor but I doubt it's that great a risk as some people on here are making it out to be. In end though, whether it be on your first try or 5th, you will have the best gaming monitor on the planet. Personally, I think it's worth it. Yes there are a few other Gsync monitors out there now and I'm sure they are great but I doubt they can hold a candle to this beast. Whatever route you choose is your choice to make but there really isn't a need for people to spew nonsense about how every Swift is bound to have experience hindering issues or that the monitor is trash. Also, last I checked this was the Swifts "Owners" club.

Oh and here's what I really wanted to say before I started reading the comments slamming the Swift lol. Yesterday I was playing the Evolve Alpha and at first I played without Gsync. With the settings maxed I was getting anywhere from 40-60 fps and it felt choppy as hell. I looked at the Gsync light and it was white instead of red. After messing with the full screen / windowed mode setting in game I got the light to turn red. Got into a match and noticed that all of that nasty stutter was gone with Gsync on. I knew I was not at say 70 or 80 fps but only because I could see it in the distance when panning the Camera. Combat however, was smooth and fluid. It really is a night and day difference.


----------



## Pikaru

I still can't figure out my SLI GSYNC issue


----------



## h2spartan

Can/should I use 144hz gsync with Nvidia DSR cranked up to 4k resolution? Or should I disable gsync and set monitor to 60hz with DSR enabled?


----------



## Asmodian

I am pretty sure you shouldn't disable gsync and set the monitor to 60hz no matter what DSR does or doesn't do.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I see some people on here talking about how this monitor is garbage and they are going a different route. That's their choice to be sure but why disway others who are actually looking forward to getting one? They don't own the monitor and have probably never seen it in person so what could they possibly have to say about it besides the feedback they've read in negative comments. Yes, some of these monitors have issues, maybe even more than some. Hell, my Swift has one dead pixel and a bit of bleeding (I think) at the very bottom middle that I can see when looking at something very dark. These two things don't really bother me because I have to actually look for them or at them to notice them. I don't notice them at all when I'm playing my games. So yes some Swifts do have issues and some are worse than others so yes you may be taking the risk of having to RMA it, however, plenty of people obviously have the Swift or multiple Swifts and have no issues at all with it.
> 
> [...]


I've ordered one, but I think the skepticism around the monitor is healthy. At the end of the day, the issues you find acceptable may not be acceptable to others. One may even argue that owners have a bias towards positivity to protect their choice of purchase. So what if people are criticize the monitor? How does it impacting your enjoyment of the monitor?


----------



## subyman

Well, mine is just a black screen now. Turned on the computer today and it doesn't show anything. My other monitor works fine. The red ring is lit on the stand and the power button is orange. No image shows though...

EDIT: Okay, so for whatever reason, windows decided to deactivate one of my displays. I had to go into nvidia control panel and recheckmark the ASUS monitor. I don't know how it got deactivated. All is well!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I've ordered one, but I think the skepticism around the monitor is healthy. At the end of the day, the issues you find acceptable may not be acceptable to others. One may even argue that owners have a bias towards positivity to protect their choice of purchase. So what if people are criticize the monitor? How does it impacting your enjoyment of the monitor?


I was talking about people who are saying the monitor is trash and not worth buying. I also said that yes there have been issues reported and even stated that mine has a dead pixel.
It's like I said, there is some risk involved and you may have to RMA which can be very frustrating but more likely than not your Swift will be fine.


----------



## fitzy-775

I might buy one of these monitors in the next few weeks is it worth the money? or should I wait 6-12 months and see if anything else comes out?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I might buy one of these monitors in the next few weeks is it worth the money? or should I wait 6-12 months and see if anything else comes out?


I'm personally sending mine back, for $800 it just wasnt enough wow factor for me. That might just be because the biggest wow factor is 144hz which i already have on my 1080p monitor. The 1440p was nice, very nice, and gsync is slick too, but after looking at the horizon theres AMDs freesync monitor stuff coming soon and i''d honestly like to see how that compares to gsync, and then theres the AHVA (ips like panel) 120hz+ 1440p monitor which will probably also come with either gsync or adaptive vsync and i dont mind waiting to see how that all plays out.

With the ROG swift i feel as somewhat of a beta tester for a product that isn't totally up to snuff. I guess thats what happens to early adopters of new technology regularly but for me it was a first time and i'd rather not do it again.

If you got the money and really have a need for it then you can take the plunge its a superb monitor, but for me personally i want to wait it out a bit.
If you can get it somewhere locally and be able to return it hassle free incase you dont like it or theres a problem thats also a good option so you can at least play around with it and see how it feels.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I might buy one of these monitors in the next few weeks is it worth the money? or should I wait 6-12 months and see if anything else comes out?


That's a long time to wait, if you can get your hands on it get the Swift now and enjoy. Don't listen to the naysayers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm personally sending mine back, for $800 it just wasnt enough wow factor for me. That might just be because the biggest wow factor is 144hz which i already have on my 1080p monitor. The 1440p was nice, very nice, and gsync is slick too, but after looking at the horizon theres AMDs freesync monitor stuff coming soon and i''d honestly like to see how that compares to gsync, and then theres the AHVA (ips like panel) 120hz+ 1440p monitor which will probably also come with either gsync or adaptive vsync and i dont mind waiting to see how that all plays out.
> 
> With the ROG swift i feel as somewhat of a beta tester for a product that isn't totally up to snuff. I guess thats what happens to early adopters of new technology regularly but for me it was a first time and i'd rather not do it again.
> 
> If you got the money and really have a need for it then you can take the plunge its a superb monitor, but for me personally i want to wait it out a bit.
> If you can get it somewhere locally and be able to return it hassle free incase you dont like it or theres a problem thats also a good option so you can at least play around with it and see how it feels.


What would you consider enough of a "wow factor"? Just curious


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> I might buy one of these monitors in the next few weeks is it worth the money? or should I wait 6-12 months and see if anything else comes out?


I would wait. The swift is essentially a piece of beta hardware and has a plethora of bugs and quality control issues. Inevitably it will see a new revision, new model or another manufacturer will step up and release something that is not so bug prone. I think reviews on the monitor are not full information because review hardware is fully tested and verified before it is sent to reviewers because they will be... reviewing it. The reality in the field among people buying it is that it is bug prone, the panel is of very low quality with dead pixels, backlight bleed, big white smears of white, pixel inversion. Then there are the units that just up and die suddenly...

I prefer IPS or VA panels hugely to TN, but I play a lot of games and decided to try a swift. The unit I received from Amazon had 2 dead pixels and terrible backlight bleed. Back it went to Amazon for some poor soul to pick up as an open box unit. The real clincher was that the colour reproduction and quality of image was nowhere near the quality of either my 30" IPS or 27" VA screen. 144hz was excellent and gsync was also excellent, but both gsync and the panel in the swift still feel like they are in beta mode and I should not be paying $800 to beta test for Asus and nvidia.

I think it's best to wait for the gsync bugs to be fixed and the upcoming 1440p 120hz IPS panel to release using gsync. The rog swift is really a huge beta test for a new to market TN panel suffering from quality control issues and a still buggy gsync implementation.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> I would wait. The swift is essentially a piece of beta hardware and has a plethora of bugs and quality control issues. Inevitably it will see a new revision, new model or another manufacturer will step up and release something that is not so bug prone. I think reviews on the monitor are not full information because review hardware is fully tested and verified before it is sent to reviewers because they will be... reviewing it. The reality in the field among people buying it is that it is bug prone, the panel is of very low quality with dead pixels, backlight bleed, big white smears of white, pixel inversion. Then there are the units that just up and die suddenly...
> 
> I prefer IPS or VA panels hugely to TN, but I play a lot of games and decided to try a swift. The unit I received from Amazon had 2 dead pixels and terrible backlight bleed. Back it went to Amazon for some poor soul to pick up as an open box unit. The real clincher was that the colour reproduction and quality of image was nowhere near the quality of either my 30" IPS or 27" VA screen. 144hz was excellent and gsync was also excellent, but both gsync and the panel in the swift still feel like they are in beta mode and I should not be paying $800 to beta test for Asus and nvidia.
> 
> I think it's best to wait for the gsync bugs to be fixed and the upcoming 1440p 120hz IPS panel to release using gsync. The rog swift is really a huge beta test for a new to market TN panel suffering from quality control issues and a still buggy gsync implementation.


My swift has absolutely none of what the bugs or issues you just listed besides a dead pixel that I never even see. Gsync works a charm and the colors are great. My friend has a new Dell 27 inch IPS monitor and even he says the colors on my Swift are very good and comparable to his Dell. After seeing how games looked on my friends monitor I really wanted my next monitor to have colors like that and the Swift delivers. Today I was playing Alien Isolation and saw some amazing looking colors.

I understand that you may have had a bad experience with your Swift and maybe others have as well but my Swift is treating me just fine. Many other owners are very happy with theirs as well so please don't go telling people about how the Swift is a piece of beta hardware with a bunch of bugs.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Hey guys, I've been a member of this club since near the start and have owned the monitor since near it's release and have only recently come across this issue:

When you press the physical button on the monitor to turn it off, the monitor should stay off no matter what unless you press the physical power button on the monitor again, like every other monitor I've had. But the strange thing is, after the PC idles for about 20 minutes, with the monitor off, the monitor turns itself back on again, after being shut off. It's as if it is always on stand by even when pressing the physical power button on the monitor. I've noticed that windows 7 makes a notification sound just as the monitor turns on by itself, and I see in the notification bar "Nvidia gsync display connected".

Also, when pressing the physic power off switch to turn off the monitor, and waiting a few minutes, the monitor won't turn on again unless I unplug and then re-plug it into the wall power point. This is hell frustrating. Sometimes I get the problem that others are having too, where you need to unplug and then re-plug the display cable. I hate unplugging and re-plugging cables! Anyone having these issues? Advice please???

EDIT: Resetting monitor OSD to default does not help.
Reverting to Nvidia whql335 drivers did not help.
Cables are plugged in securely.
Thanks


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been a member of this club since near the start and have owned the monitor since near it's release and have only recently come across this issue:
> 
> When you press the physical button on the monitor to turn it off, the monitor should stay off no matter what unless you press the physical power button on the monitor again, like every other monitor I've had. But the strange thing is, after the PC idles for about 20 minutes, with the monitor off, the monitor turns itself back on again, after being shut off. It's as if it is always on stand by even when pressing the physical power button on the monitor. I've noticed that windows 7 makes a notification sound just as the monitor turns on by itself, and I see in the notification bar "Nvidia gsync display connected".
> 
> Also, when pressing the physic power off switch to turn off the monitor, and waiting a few minutes, the monitor won't turn on again unless I unplug and then re-plug it into the wall power point. This is hell frustrating. Sometimes I get the problem that others are having too, where you need to unplug and then re-plug the display cable. I hate unplugging and re-plugging cables! Anyone having these issues? Advice please???
> 
> EDIT: Resetting monitor OSD to default does not help.
> Reverting to Nvidia whql335 drivers did not help.
> Cables are plugged in securely.
> Thanks


Just one of many bugs with this monitor.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Honestly i'm just pissed that gsync requires full screen, and wish my backlighting was a bit better, i mean it aint as awful as ips glow but still. Otherwise the thing is great.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I wish I could remember where, but I read/heard that G-Sync is coming to windowed mode at some point.....
> 
> @Mand12 might know, he has been a little more up on G-Sync than even I.
Click to expand...

Oh man if thats true...

I play almost all my non shooters in windowed fullscreen. WoW, SC2, Diablo, Civ etc.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I dont know where the problem is...

You have problems = RMA it

You dont have problems = enjoy it, this is what I am doing.

I dont have any issues like with powering on/off mentioned earlier..


----------



## HiTechPixel

Have about 5-7 dead pixels on mine but no backlight bleed as far as I can see. I don't notice the pixels at all unless I shove my face into the screen.

Overall, I'm pretty damn happy with it. I have ULMB at 10% on at all times and when I game it switches to 144Hz G-Sync. It's amazing. Colors are pretty damn good but I honestly just kept it at Standard. I'm too lazy to try anything better.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Have about 5-7 dead pixels on mine but no backlight bleed as far as I can see. I don't notice the pixels at all unless I shove my face into the screen.
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty damn happy with it. I have ULMB at 10% on at all times and when I game it switches to 144Hz G-Sync. It's amazing. Colors are pretty damn good but I honestly just kept it at Standard. I'm too lazy to try anything better.


You're happy with paying that premium and having dead pixels? I was going to pick one up when it gets back in stock, but it seems like there are a plethora of issues with the screen. :/


----------



## greenblankut

How should i clean the screen. I used a cleaning wipe for monitors but it made it worse.

It go some smears on it


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> You're happy with paying that premium and having dead pixels? I was going to pick one up when it gets back in stock, but it seems like there are a plethora of issues with the screen. :/


Yeah, because it's the only monitor with 1440p, 144hz, G-Sync and ULMB. So what if there are some flaws to it? The pros outweigh the cons in my case. Motion clarity is amazing on this screen.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I still can't figure out my SLI GSYNC issue


Currently not supported by Nvidia drivers, they are addind DSR functionality to SLI + Gsync very soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can/should I use 144hz gsync with Nvidia DSR cranked up to 4k resolution? Or should I disable gsync and set monitor to 60hz with DSR enabled?


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I understand that you may have had a bad experience with your Swift and maybe others have as well but my Swift is treating me just fine. Many other owners are very happy with theirs as well *so please don't go telling people* about how the Swift is a piece of beta hardware with a bunch of bugs.


What makes your experience more worthy of being shared their others? If so many people are having consistent issues, isn't that an indicator of SOMETHING? You brushing aside other people's issues does not make them magically disappear. People should know what they're getting into.


----------



## Descadent

and every couple of pages same thing over and over. thinking of doing what most of the owners in the club are doing....just not coming back to the thread.


----------



## naved777

Last few pages it's gone from bad to worse








Here's what I think after all these mumbo jumbo
If its bad (got issues) then its intolerable
If its good (no dead pixels, less bleeding etc etc) then this is one cracking monitor.I am gonna go ahead and order my retailer to ship it







and hope I get a near flawless piece.


----------



## BrightCandle

It sucks that people are getting faulty monitors. But they are faulty, so they can be sent back and replaced and ultimately you should expect to get a fully functional faultless monitor. I don't know what the failure rate is on these monitors, perhaps its really really high, but other than the additional hassle and a bit of extra cost its not a big deal to get a bad one and get it replaced with a working one is it? I have had countless computer parts broken on delivery in various ways, I just send them back and get another one. A ROG Swift is an awesome monitor, its an absolutely incredible experience to get gsync +144hz in a game, its a big improvement in smooth gameplay and this monitor looks fantastic compared to most TNs.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> It sucks that people are getting faulty monitors. But they are faulty, so they can be sent back and replaced and ultimately you should expect to get a fully functional faultless monitor. I don't know what the failure rate is on these monitors, perhaps its really really high, but other than the additional hassle and a bit of extra cost its not a big deal to get a bad one and get it replaced with a working one is it? I have had countless computer parts broken on delivery in various ways, I just send them back and get another one. A ROG Swift is an awesome monitor, its an absolutely incredible experience to get gsync +144hz in a game, its a big improvement in smooth gameplay and this monitor looks fantastic compared to most TNs.


The extra cost is ultimately up to the individual customers to decide if it is a big deal. The need to wait weeks (someone here has been waiting for at least three for an RMA with Asus?) and the need to pay for shipping (at least $20 per round) may be a major disincentive. Getting it replaced is also no guarantee that it will be faultless. Some have also went through multiple screens only to find reoccurring faults.

Are people taking this way too personally? I think the benefit of having a community is that issues and benefits are openly discussed. An individual is then able to make their own assessment based on known information whether or not they should make a purchase. $800 may be chump change to some of us, but I imagine that is not the case for most of us. The more info, the more stats, the better.

When people become aggressively defensive in an argument, the arguments stated are weakened by the perception of potential bias. In the cases of these monitors, it becomes - "is the monitor really faultless? or did they modify their tolerance for fault?"

That said, I can't wait to get mine - hopefully Newegg ships it soon.


----------



## Descadent

at the end of the day people will pick anything apart on the internet especially if they're jealous or have envy, they must bring it down.

This is not a bad monitor, end of story. For the 400th time...only vocal minority speak up and people who aren't even owners who just want to bash something speak up...notice the amount of owners in the OP that don't even visit the thread or comment.

The monitor isn't bad...issues? for some...so send it back or get a replacement...things happen from china to your door along the way. This is why companies are protected under law so everyone's pickyness won't drive them into the ground. That's why there are tolerances in the manufacturing process. You as a consumer can always vote with your wallet...but they sure don't have a damn issue selling them that's for sure.


----------



## ref

Really unfortunate about those who are having issues, mine has been 100% perfect.

No dead pixels, no backlight bleed at all, no pixel inversion, cable issues, etc, etc...

Colors are great, Gsync + 144hz is glorious, 1440p is godly and there's no input lag.

This is the real deal in my opinion, worth every dollar I payed for it. I've also used the Korean IPS monitors and an Asus PB278Q and this is easily the best out of those.


----------



## chrisk1

I finally got one!! Wohoo. No dead pixels, no nothing - Picture Perfect!!!

As someone else posted, Fry's gets them in stock, but doesn't post them on their site. I got one by calling.

The Downers Grove, Illinois store has one left as of 2 hours ago.

The text is smaller than on a 27" 1920x1080 display, but razor sharp. I set my fonts to 125% in Windows 8.1 and it works fine.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> at the end of the day people will pick anything apart on the internet especially if they're jealous or have envy, they must bring it down.
> 
> This is not a bad monitor, end of story. For the 400th time...only vocal minority speak up and people who aren't even owners who just want to bash something speak up..*.notice the amount of owners in the OP that don't even visit the thread or comment.*
> 
> The monitor isn't bad...issues? for some...so send it back or get a replacement...things happen from china to your door along the way. This is why companies are protected under law so everyone's pickyness won't drive them into the ground. That's why there are tolerances in the manufacturing process. You as a consumer can always vote with your wallet...but they sure don't have a damn issue selling them that's for sure.


Made me lol...And i am one of them..


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Just one of many bugs with this monitor.


Your comments are literally low educated. If you own the monitor, speak for yourself. I've never had that problem or any of your noted problems. so don't judge a product by any amount of reports. If it's a perfect panel, which they do exist, many many do so far, then you should speak as "My monitor has this problem, my monitor cant do this, my monitor sucks!" These are things this thread can help with, but when you say "this monitor has bugs, beta, alpha test. " you literally have no clue what you're talking about because these problems are not on every monitor. If you don't own this monitor, please take your complaints to the discussion thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Made me lol...And i am one of them..


So true. Being here since the beginning I've seen so many happy, and besides those you can only recommend a return until they are happy or the product just isn't right for them.

On a new note! Hopefully somebody can help me with this monitor and explain what settings / setup are you using to make Nvidia DSR work?

What desktop resolution are you using?
How many gpu's do you have?
Do you have gsync enabled?
Does ULMB work if gsync is not enabled?
What DSR Resolution are you using in game?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> So true. Being here since the beginning I've seen so many happy, and besides those you can only recommend a return until they are happy too or the product just isn't right for them.
> 
> On a new note! Hopefully somebody can help me with this monitor and explain what settings / setup are you using to make Nvidia DSR work?
> 
> What desktop resolution are you using? 2560x1440
> How many gpu's do you have? 980x2
> Do you have gsync enabled? yes
> Does ULMB work if gsync is not enabled? yes
> What DSR Resolution are you using in game?


dont use dsr


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> dont use dsr


I would hope for a better reason then that. I've seen better sales man then that at sears in the lawn mower section in China.


----------



## naved777

Is there any new revision of the Swift ?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Is there any new revision of the Swift ?


Simply No at this time. No announcements for a new one anytime soon, or updates.

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Simply No at this time. No announcements for a new one anytime soon, or updates.
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/


IIRC, Asus usually releases silent revisions if they actually go that route.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Is there any new revision of the Swift ?


no it's only been out for 2 months this week or was it last week? (u.s. at least)


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> What makes your experience more worthy of being shared their others? If so many people are having consistent issues, isn't that an indicator of SOMETHING? You brushing aside other people's issues does not make them magically disappear. People should know what they're getting into.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> The extra cost is ultimately up to the individual customers to decide if it is a big deal. The need to wait weeks (someone here has been waiting for at least three for an RMA with Asus?) and the need to pay for shipping (at least $20 per round) may be a major disincentive. Getting it replaced is also no guarantee that it will be faultless. Some have also went through multiple screens only to find reoccurring faults.
> 
> Are people taking this way too personally? I think the benefit of having a community is that issues and benefits are openly discussed. An individual is then able to make their own assessment based on known information whether or not they should make a purchase. $800 may be chump change to some of us, but I imagine that is not the case for most of us. The more info, the more stats, the better.
> 
> When people become aggressively defensive in an argument, the arguments stated are weakened by the perception of potential bias. In the cases of these monitors, it becomes - "is the monitor really faultless? or did they modify their tolerance for fault?"
> 
> That said, I can't wait to get mine - hopefully Newegg ships it soon.


For the last time, I've already said that some of these units obviously have some issues. I've even said that mine has a dead pixel. I also said there is risk involved in that you may have to RMA. Nowhere did I say everyone should listen to me because my experience has been good or brush aside others experiences like you claim I've done. All I've tried to do is relay my great experience with the monitor and let potential buyers know that it's well worth the price. In the last few pages I've seen atleast two people say things along the lines of, this monitor is beta hardware, bug ridden, bad visual quality and not worth the money. There's a big difference between someone posting their bad experience with their unit and those that claim the monitor in general is trash and not worth buying. Also, as with just about any piece of hardware you run the risk of receiving a defective product. My video cards for example had mostly good reviews but also some terrible ones and I decided to go for it anyway and I'm very happy with them. If you've had a bad experience with the monitor then by all means please let people know but why claim to know for a fact that all of the units are trash and prone to issues I don't understand.

Anyway, they are still sold out everywhere so I'm sure more people are happy with it than not.
As for the cost of RMA, yes you will probably have to pay for the first shipment to Asus but I believe they are obligated to pay for any RMAs that follow?

One thing too about the refresh rate. 60fps was always optimal for me on my 60hz monitor and I never experienced playing on anything above that. Now that I have the Swift I've still been good at 60fps in many games, mostly the more demanding games. However, some games feel sluggish to me now at 60fps, it actually feels more like 30fps lol. One such game is Alien Isolation. When this game is running at say 100fps it feels perfectly smooth but when I hit the turbo button and drop it down to 60hz the game feels sluggish and definitely does not feel like the 60hz that I'm accustomed to. Is this because I've seen the higher FPS now or something? The 100 or so FPS I'm getting in this game feels perfectly smooth like 60fps used to feel to me but now 60fps just feels slow. Titanfall is another one. I always thought this game capped out at 60fps, in fact I've read multiples times that it is. Playing it at 60fps on the Swift though does not feel like it did back on my old monitor but when I hit the turbo button and go above 60 fps it feels very smooth. I just don't get it









Oh and for those that don't want the Swift maybe check these out...

http://www.pcgamer.com/aoc-u3477pqu-review/

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/lg-31mu97-ips-4k-monitor,27988.html

Here is a new review of the Swift from Legit Reviews
http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor-review_151277/4


----------



## greenblankut

thansk for no help ever one. Your all offering no help. Good forum this one


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Keeping my fingers crossed... I noticed B&H had pre-orders up for stock that might be in on the 5th (tomorrow)! I put in an order and hope all goes well.

What's UP Tenno!!!


----------



## JBCool

Greetings everybody! I've been watching this thread for a couple of months and have decided to stop lurking and join in.

I would like some of your advice/opinions concerning my Swift.

I am on my second one, the first, having most every problem that has been reported with these (out of range, vertical stripes, screen door effect, blurry image, very hot bottom bezel), was returned two months ago. It has taken a while to procure number two, since I only want to order these from Amazon.

Now, my current one is much, much nicer than the first (as in -- "it works" --), however it has issues that are bothering me, and which make me want to return it as well. My monitor seems to have issues with panel uniformity and backlight bleeding.

Examples:




Aside from the extra drama the camera seems to add to pictures like these, you can see there is an image of a rectangle of sorts in the middle of the screen. There is a large light area on the bottom right side which has an "L" shaped column which goes up and left into the middle of the screen (this one bothers me the most). There is some bleeding in areas on all four corners of the screen as well.

So, I'm wondering if this seems par for the course, or if I should return it? It doesn't have dead pixels or the screen door effect, and of course, the 144hz-1440p-Gsync combo is as good as it gets, but for $811, I'd like something a little less grotesque looking in dark scenes.

Considering the supply issues, should I keep it and just deal with it, or would you return it and try to get a better one?

Also, what should I expect from Amazon if I potentially buy and return 3-5 sub-par items like this?

Thank you for reading and thanks for your advice in advance!


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Have about 5-7 dead pixels on mine but no backlight bleed as far as I can see. I don't notice the pixels at all unless I shove my face into the screen.
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty damn happy with it. I have ULMB at 10% on at all times and when I game it switches to 144Hz G-Sync. It's amazing. Colors are pretty damn good but I honestly just kept it at Standard. I'm too lazy to try anything better.


Is lower ULMB percentage better?

Also, if go to fullscreen game which enables gsync, does it turn ULMB automatically of and enable it again when gsync is no longer used (windowedfullscreen games)?


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Considering the supply issues, should I keep it and just deal with it, or would you return it and try to get a better one?
> 
> Also, what should I expect from Amazon if I potentially buy and return 3-5 sub-par items like this?
> 
> Thank you for reading and thanks for your advice in advance!


For LED screens, I almost equate a flawless backlight to unicorns. I actually find it difficult to believe that (more than a handful of) people have units without some backlight bleeding. Looking at your pictures though, they do look pretty annoying. Personally, I'd exchange it since it is a $800 monitor - even if it can't be flawless, I'd try to get it closer. I also think that Amazon would also give you less grief exchanging than returning and rebuying.

Maybe you should run the monitor through its paces to make sure the performance is consistent and the only issue really is the light bleed?

Amazon should treat you like they normally do. There are two risks that I know of. In the past - customers who excessively returned, asked for price adjustments, or pinged customer service could be 'reviewed' and consequently 'banned' from Amazon. This was a few years ago - not sure where this stands now. The other 'risk' is that Amazon might flag the product itself for review if its getting too many returns.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Greetings everybody! I've been watching this thread for a couple of months and have decided to stop lurking and join in.
> 
> I would like some of your advice/opinions concerning my Swift.
> 
> I am on my second one, the first, having most every problem that has been reported with these (out of range, vertical stripes, screen door effect, blurry image, very hot bottom bezel), was returned two months ago. It has taken a while to procure number two, since I only want to order these from Amazon.
> 
> Now, my current one is much, much nicer than the first (as in -- "it works" --), however it has issues that are bothering me, and which make me want to return it as well. My monitor seems to have issues with panel uniformity and backlight bleeding.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the extra drama the camera seems to add to pictures like these, you can see there is an image of a rectangle of sorts in the middle of the screen. There is a large light area on the bottom right side which has an "L" shaped column which goes up and left into the middle of the screen (this one bothers me the most). There is some bleeding in areas on all four corners of the screen as well.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if this seems par for the course, or if I should return it? It doesn't have dead pixels or the screen door effect, and of course, the 144hz-1440p-Gsync combo is as good as it gets, but for $811, I'd like something a little less grotesque looking in dark scenes.
> 
> Considering the supply issues, should I keep it and just deal with it, or would you return it and try to get a better one?
> 
> Also, what should I expect from Amazon if I potentially buy and return 3-5 sub-par items like this?
> 
> Thank you for reading and thanks for your advice in advance!


If you're unhappy with the monitor, return it. I kicked myself every time I saw the dead pixels I never noticed while gaming.

I went past the newegg return period because I was afraid of not being able to get one. I'm now in the process of getting one cross shipped to me through ASUS. I asked the rep if they check whether or not there's dead pixels and he claimed they did.

Here's to hoping it's perfect


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> Is lower ULMB percentage better?
> 
> Also, if go to fullscreen game which enables gsync, does it turn ULMB automatically of and enable it again when gsync is no longer used (windowedfullscreen games)?


ULMB at 100% is noticeably worse than ULMB at 10%, if that's what you're asking about. I haven't tried any games yet, but if it's a fullscreen game then yes, ULMB will turn off and G-Sync will kick in. You have to change a couple of settings though.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> IIRC, Asus usually releases silent revisions if they actually go that route.


This is true. Just look at what happened with the PB278.


----------



## minnus

In case people missed it, B&H has it available for preorder @ 749. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1066050-REG/asus_pg278q_27_2560x1440_gaming_monitor.html


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> In case people missed it, B&H has it available for preorder @ 749. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1066050-REG/asus_pg278q_27_2560x1440_gaming_monitor.html


Finally. Got mine ordered. Came here to post this but +1 for you since you soundly beat me.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Turns out I don't have any dead pixels after all! Wohoo! What I saw was just dust. However, I do have two STUCK PIXELS. One red and one green, very close to each other. What should I do to make them dissapear? Software?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Turns out I don't have any dead pixels after all! Wohoo! What I saw was just dust. However, I do have two STUCK PIXELS. One red and one green, very close to each other. What should I do to make them dissapear? Software?


dont get me wrong but at first i tought my dead pixels were dust too .


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> dont get me wrong but at first i tought my dead pixels were dust too .


Don't get me wrong, I know what I see. There are 0 dead pixels. However there are 2 stuck pixels. Barely noticeable at all unless I shove my face into the screen.


----------



## ozzy1925

well,good for you then afaik stuck pixels can be fixed by software


----------



## electro2u

I've never had a stuck pixel that was fixable. I've tried hours upon hours of stuff like this:



some claim it works in certain situations.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Eh. Doesn't really bother me either way. Again, barely noticeable. I'm just glad mine doesn't have backlight bleed or dead pixels.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed... I noticed B&H had pre-orders up for stock that might be in on the 5th (tomorrow)! I put in an order and hope all goes well.
> 
> What's UP Tenno!!!


Hey! I preordered from B&H as well


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> For LED screens, I almost equate a flawless backlight to unicorns. I actually find it difficult to believe that (more than a handful of) people have units without some backlight bleeding. Looking at your pictures though, they do look pretty annoying. Personally, I'd exchange it since it is a $800 monitor - even if it can't be flawless, I'd try to get it closer. I also think that Amazon would also give you less grief exchanging than returning and rebuying.
> 
> Maybe you should run the monitor through its paces to make sure the performance is consistent and the only issue really is the light bleed?
> 
> Amazon should treat you like they normally do. There are two risks that I know of. In the past - customers who excessively returned, asked for price adjustments, or pinged customer service could be 'reviewed' and consequently 'banned' from Amazon. This was a few years ago - not sure where this stands now. The other 'risk' is that Amazon might flag the product itself for review if its getting too many returns.


I do agree that a flawless backlight is almost impossible to find. I've never had a monitor that had one, but I'm sorry to say that this is the worst one I've owned so far.

When I returned my first monitor, I had to choose the refund option because there weren't any monitors available for exchange. I imagine this return would be the same. I may call Amazon and see if there is a way to get put on a list for an exchange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If you're unhappy with the monitor, return it. I kicked myself every time I saw the dead pixels I never noticed while gaming.
> 
> I went past the newegg return period because I was afraid of not being able to get one. I'm now in the process of getting one cross shipped to me through ASUS. I asked the rep if they check whether or not there's dead pixels and he claimed they did.
> 
> Here's to hoping it's perfect


I do try to ignore the cloudiness when I'm gaming, but it always rears its ugly head during some scenes. That's when I think, "this monitor would be awesome if it weren't for THAT", and the urge to return comes over me.

How was your experience dealing with ASUS directly?


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Managed to squeeze in an order on Amazon finally. Nowinstock has always been too slow for me sadly so I had to use an extension to monitor the page. Hope the monitor lives up to the expectations.


----------



## Dmitriy

Damn seems like I missed B&H preorder window, now it only offers to notify me. Stupid meeting at work.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> I do agree that a flawless backlight is almost impossible to find. I've never had a monitor that had one, but I'm sorry to say that this is the worst one I've owned so far.
> 
> When I returned my first monitor, I had to choose the refund option because there weren't any monitors available for exchange. I imagine this return would be the same. I may call Amazon and see if there is a way to get put on a list for an exchange.
> I do try to ignore the cloudiness when I'm gaming, but it always rears its ugly head during some scenes. That's when I think, "this monitor would be awesome if it weren't for THAT", and the urge to return comes over me.
> 
> How was your experience dealing with ASUS directly?


The cloudiness is why i'm returning mine just shipped it back today for $20, and also the pixel inversion issue is a downer. Otherwise i had a good screen with no messed up pixels, but there was that weird dark spot in the lower right corner of the screen if you put a white bacground it was easily seen. But again the cloudiness is what got me to send it back, playing through bioshock infinite there were far too many times where i was presented with it with how dark the game can get.

My other gripe is with gsync only working in full screen, but i'm sure that'll get remedied soon enough. I'll still keep an eye on this monitor and see if asus ever does any revisions for it to address its problems. Theres also the AHVA panel thats 144hz in the works that i would be very interested in. It probably wont have the minuscule input lag that TNs have, but i think it'll be low enough to not bother most people and the added color accuracy and great viewing angles will surely be worth it.

It sucks to be back on 24" 1080p in the meantime though, but i'll make it work


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> This is true. Just look at what happened with the PB278.


Indeed, the PB278Q got a new AHVA screen and it seems to have done wonders for it, not to mention that it comes very well calibrated from the factory if using the warm preset.

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15515-asus-pb278q-review-2014-semi-glossy-pwm-free-ahva.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Greetings everybody! I've been watching this thread for a couple of months and have decided to stop lurking and join in.
> 
> I would like some of your advice/opinions concerning my Swift.
> 
> I am on my second one, the first, having most every problem that has been reported with these (out of range, vertical stripes, screen door effect, blurry image, very hot bottom bezel), was returned two months ago. It has taken a while to procure number two, since I only want to order these from Amazon.
> 
> Now, my current one is much, much nicer than the first (as in -- "it works" --), however it has issues that are bothering me, and which make me want to return it as well. My monitor seems to have issues with panel uniformity and backlight bleeding.
> 
> Aside from the extra drama the camera seems to add to pictures like these, you can see there is an image of a rectangle of sorts in the middle of the screen. There is a large light area on the bottom right side which has an "L" shaped column which goes up and left into the middle of the screen (this one bothers me the most). There is some bleeding in areas on all four corners of the screen as well.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if this seems par for the course, or if I should return it? It doesn't have dead pixels or the screen door effect, and of course, the 144hz-1440p-Gsync combo is as good as it gets, but for $811, I'd like something a little less grotesque looking in dark scenes.


I couldn't live with it, seems to be even worse than mine, but maybe you can live with it, it comes down to what your tolerance level of it is. Also the warm bottom bezel is something i noticed too, not sure why that is. Come to think of it the monitor got pretty warm in general, maybe its the gsync module? I'm really not sure, and it uses an external power supply.


----------



## Teelo Brown

Experiencing blurring/crashing problems that MAY be related to a faulty cable. I want to try a new cable before RMAing completely. Which one do you guys suggest?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teelo Brown*
> 
> Experiencing blurring/crashing problems that MAY be related to a faulty cable. I want to try a new cable before RMAing completely. Which one do you guys suggest?


the ones on amazon work fine


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the ones on amazon work fine


You got any links?


----------



## Descadent

you mean other than typing in display port cable in the amazon's search bar? lol

but

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=display+port+cable+1.2

accell or cable matters


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you mean other than typing in display port cable in the amazon's search bar? lol
> 
> but
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=display+port+cable+1.2
> 
> accell or cable matters


The ones on amazon work fine? There's DP cables on amazon where reviews specifically say they do not work on this monitor.


----------



## electro2u

What's wrong with the cable it comes with?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> The ones on amazon work fine? There's DP cables on amazon where reviews specifically say they do not work on this monitor.


i own the cable matters one for my 3rd swift...so yes it works


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> The ones on amazon work fine? There's DP cables on amazon where reviews specifically say they do not work on this monitor.


I found that Monoprice cables are typically a little bit more reliable than the other generic brands.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=10582&seq=1&format=2

YMMV


----------



## keyweez360

So despite my first and second attempts with the Swift being soured by dead pixels, backlight bleed, and some dark spots, I couldn't seem to stay away, and when I got a stock alert a couple days ago I jumped right back on-board.

Third Swift arrived today. Backlight is _not_ good, but then there's also dust under the screen in a few places, and what looks like it may be a scratch on the inside of the panel.




I want to love this monitor so badly. I understand what some of you are saying regarding people being overly negative about this thing, and I seriously envy your good luck - but I am now 0 for 3 with the Swift. Positivity and defense are not the first things that come to mind. I'm afraid I have to bow out of this endeavor, though I hope everyone who has a perfect Swift hug and cherish it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I found that Monoprice cables are typically a little bit more reliable than the other generic brands.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=10582&seq=1&format=2
> 
> YMMV


they all come from a factory in china...probably the same one lol


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keyweez360*
> 
> So despite my first and second attempts with the Swift being soured by dead pixels, backlight bleed, and some dark spots, I couldn't seem to stay away, and when I got a stock alert a couple days ago I jumped right back on-board.
> 
> Third Swift arrived today. Backlight is _not_ good, but then there's also dust under the screen in a few places, and what looks like it may be a scratch on the inside of the panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to love this monitor so badly. I understand what some of you are saying regarding people being overly negative about this thing, and I seriously envy your good luck - but I am now 0 for 3 with the Swift. Positivity and defense are not the first things that come to mind. I'm afraid I have to bow out of this endeavor, though I hope everyone who has a perfect Swift hug and cherish it.


according to asus these black spots are dead pixels i had 5 of them and got my money back


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keyweez360*
> 
> So despite my first and second attempts with the Swift being soured by dead pixels, backlight bleed, and some dark spots, I couldn't seem to stay away, and when I got a stock alert a couple days ago I jumped right back on-board.
> 
> Third Swift arrived today. Backlight is _not_ good, but then there's also dust under the screen in a few places, and what looks like it may be a scratch on the inside of the panel.
> 
> I want to love this monitor so badly. I understand what some of you are saying regarding people being overly negative about this thing, and I seriously envy your good luck - but I am now 0 for 3 with the Swift. Positivity and defense are not the first things that come to mind. I'm afraid I have to bow out of this endeavor, though I hope everyone who has a perfect Swift hug and cherish it.


That's rough. More than likely, I'll be returning Swift #2 soon and keeping an eye out for number three. I really like this monitor, and I hope I can get an acceptable one, but the line does have to be drawn somewhere.

I hesitate to return the one I have, because I fear that the replacement could be worse, and the current one might be the nicest example I'll ever receive. But when you think about it, that's a ridiculous concern. This is supposed to be a premium product, and should operate as such. So, I'm going to give it another shot, but if #3 is a dud, I'll more than likely give up and maybe try the Acer or Phillips 27" Gsync models.


----------



## smushroomed

Any issues with gsync and sli? Thinking about a 2nd 970


----------



## zacker

i think you cant replace the monitor with one dead pixel only keyweez360


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Any issues with gsync and sli? Thinking about a 2nd 970


no


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Any issues with gsync and sli? Thinking about a 2nd 970


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no


I would go even further and say that gsync improves SLI a little bit. By allowing any delivery timings any stutter in game is negated and while SLI rarely adds microstutter these days gsync cleans up what microstutter there is and allows the GPUs to behave better by not having to match buffers for vsync. All in all its a really good combination.


----------



## smushroomed

Have gync + sli issues been resolved after the latest patch? I my googling brings alot of "sli + gsync = problem" posts as recent as September


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Have gync + sli issues been resolved after the latest patch? I my googling brings alot of "sli + gsync = problem" posts as recent as September


yes. september was two months ago now. there has been 3 drivers since then.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I just received my ROG Swift yesterday. Wow was the box waaaayyyy bigger than I thought it would be lol. My first impressions are that this is one of the best screens I have ever had. Sorry to bum some of you out but after my testing I currently do not have any dead pixels, no blemishes, hardly any backlight bleed although there is some. G-Sync is absolutely amazing and I max most all games. I have SLI Titans btw. I need to Update my sig.


----------



## JBCool

Well, my second one is on its way back to Amazon. Reverting to my old 27" 1080p 60hz monitor is sort of a sad experience.









The Swift came in a box that was way too big for it, and it had no packing materiel around it, except for some brown paper on top. Judging by how much abrasion was on the box, I'm thinking the Asus box slid around in the Amazon box so much, the impacts might have caused my backlight issues.

Here's hoping the third time's the charm.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Well, my second one is on its way back to Amazon. Reverting to my old 27" 1080p 60hz monitor is sort of a sad experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swift came in a box that was way too big for it, and it had no packing materiel around it, except for some brown paper on top. Judging by how much abrasion was on the box, I'm thinking the Asus box slid around in the Amazon box so much, the impacts might have caused my backlight issues.
> 
> Here's hoping the third time's the charm.


Good luck!


----------



## Malinkadink

If and when the rog swift becomes easily available in brick and mortar stores around me ie bestbuy/microcenter i'll get a second one and see how it turns out. Though i imagine that it wont be available like that for quite some time still


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Well, my second one is on its way back to Amazon. Reverting to my old 27" 1080p 60hz monitor is sort of a sad experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swift came in a box that was way too big for it, and it had no packing materiel around it, except for some brown paper on top. Judging by how much abrasion was on the box, I'm thinking the Asus box slid around in the Amazon box so much, the impacts might have caused my backlight issues.
> 
> Here's hoping the third time's the charm.


i had one shipped in it's own box. 2nd was in a box made for the swift's box size and 3rd was bigger with paper in it. all 3 are perfect, all 3 from amazon...but you never know who is throwing it around


----------



## FaStVtEc

How is the anti-glare coating on the swift? I have a viewsonic vp2770 that has an amazing coating that's anti reflective but not grainy or sparkly..


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i had one shipped in it's own box. 2nd was in a box made for the swift's box size and 3rd was bigger with paper in it. all 3 are perfect, all 3 from amazon...but you never know who is throwing it around


Was it 2 day shipping? Do you recall what carrier it was? (FedEx, UPS, etc?)


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> How is the anti-glare coating on the swift? I have a viewsonic vp2770 that has an amazing coating that's anti reflective but not grainy or sparkly..


Coating is grainy/sparkly not exactly light, but i wouldn't say its extreme either, but its definitely noticeable on lighter colors especially white. In games its not much of a nuisance though. I do find it weird that they went with a matte coating instead of a semi gloss coating which really is the best solution no grain but not super reflective like glossy screens.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> How is the anti-glare coating on the swift? I have a viewsonic vp2770 that has an amazing coating that's anti reflective but not grainy or sparkly..


It is regular ('medium') matte anti-glare, the effects of which are mentioned extensively in my review. It is grainier than the ViewSonic's screen surface and if there is one thing I could change about the monitor it would be that. Seems to be a curse of the modern TN panel - there are no 'semi glossy' options and very few glossy options out there.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Review by =DEAD= in Russian. Matte coating macro picture.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Mine just came in ...



Initial tests show no dead pixels, no major color bleed, and only minor color shift (hey, it's a 27" TN panel, such are the limitations of the technology).





Now that it proves out, time to remove the base and mount it to the wall with my VESA mount.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Well, my second one is on its way back to Amazon. Reverting to my old 27" 1080p 60hz monitor is sort of a sad experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swift came in a box that was way too big for it, and it had no packing materiel around it, except for some brown paper on top. Judging by how much abrasion was on the box, I'm thinking the Asus box slid around in the Amazon box so much, the impacts might have caused my backlight issues.
> 
> Here's hoping the third time's the charm.


All three of my swift shipped in original box's.. All from newegg..(City of industries) Cali to NY and no problems with shipping..First one was second day air.. the last two shipped together via ground..All Fedex shipments..I think it makes it easier on the shippers because of the handle on the top of box..Or at least you think it would...


----------



## patrickrussell

Well I swore I wasn't going to do it. But I couldn't resist. I ordered one on Halloween and it arrived today from Newegg.

0 dead or stuck pixels
Normal TN panel performance in terms of angles
Acceptable/expected backlight level
No inversion

Flawless. Absolutely Flawless. I played 15 seconds of borderlands 2 and I can't even describe the difference to you. Butter smooth and the resolution bump is amazing. My only complaint is the matte coating is a bit thick.Only noticeable on white but not as bad as I feared.

I'm posting this as someone who previously did not have high hopes for this arriving in decent shape. If you happen to get one in the shape mine came in nothing will ever compare again. Unfreaking real.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> It seems like hell will freeze over sooner than any other G-Sync monitor becomes available in my country, so it looks like I'm going to have to buy the PG278Q (even this is on backorder everywhere, but at least it's listed). I haven't been following this thread, so can someone kindly give me an overview of this monitor's 'known issues' (or is it still too early to really know?).


The PG278Q is probably the one you want anyway. A number of people are reporting units with dead/stuck pixels, bad backlight bleed and screen uniformity, Pixel inversion, and I've even seen someone on here post a video of white lines on the top right side of their screen. Mine has a bright pixel (I think this means a dead pixel right?) and a little bit of what I think is backlight bleed at the bottom of the screen. Neither of these hinder my gaming or video watching experience as I never notice it.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickrussell*
> 
> Well I swore I wasn't going to do it. But I couldn't resist. I ordered one on Halloween and it arrived today from Newegg.
> 
> 0 dead or stuck pixels
> Normal TN panel performance in terms of angles
> Acceptable/expected backlight level
> No inversion
> 
> Flawless. Absolutely Flawless. I played 15 seconds of borderlands 2 and I can't even describe the difference to you. Butter smooth and the resolution bump is amazing. My only complaint is the matte coating is a bit thick.Only noticeable on white but not as bad as I feared.
> 
> I'm posting this as someone who previously did not have high hopes for this arriving in decent shape. If you happen to get one in the shape mine came in nothing will ever compare again. Unfreaking real.


Glad to hear it, congrats and enjoy.

I really feel bad for the people getting defective units =/ it really sucks and unless it's all happening during shipping (highly doubtful) I think Asus really needs to not send out defective units.


----------



## jtcarpenter

Same here. So so happy with this monitor. Been using it for three weeks now.


----------



## electro2u

Looking promising for the new shipments. It is possible that ASUS has addressed some manufacturing issues without releasing the newer batches as revisions.


----------



## Aw3someOne

Just got one today (ordered on Oct 28). So far very happy with the monitor with one exception (so far). Why do the USB ports have to be placed so awkwardly









Coming from 1080p60fps monitors with ~5 ms response it's a huge improvement. Now if only my graphics card would hurry up and come in the mail (currently on a MSI GTX 670 Power Edition).


----------



## zacker

hello guys anyone know if we can get assassins creed unity for free since we bought the monitor ? http://www.asus.com/Microsite/2014/ROG/AC_Unity/


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone with the B&H preorder get it shipped yet?


----------



## Edlee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Have you first tried a DDU (Display Driver Unistaller) and then installed a single Clean Nvidia Driver?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edlee*
> 
> Hi, I don't really post on public forums but I'm having a problem since buying the Asus swift.
> I'm running sli gtx 970's and when using sli I can get no more than 114 fps no matter what graphic settings I use.
> When I disable sli I can get higher than 114 fps.
> I have ran bf3, bf4 and Heaven benchmark all on low setting but I can not get above 114 fps, it's as though there is a cap.
> Before I bought this monitor I had a 1080p 120hz Samsung that ran bf3 at 150ish fps no problem.
> My graphic cards have mini Displayport so I had to buy a Displayport to mini Displayport lead. I'm wondering if this is the problem?
> If I change the resolution lower than 1400p then the fps shoot up way past 114 fps in sli. It's as though the cap is when using sli at 1400p?
> I have tried two different graphic card drivers but it has not helped.
> I have also tried disabling Gsync but that also did nothing.
> I have tested both gpu's solo and they are both fine.
> I hope someone can shed some light on this as I'm totally lost with it.
> Thanks in advance.


I went out and bought another gtx 970 msi which has a full sized displayport and I am still locked at 114/116 fps when using sli.
when I run games/benchmarks in windowed mode the fps go above 114/116 fps.
Has anyone please any idea as to what could be causing this fps lock?


----------



## seng2k

Guys, I'm experiencing the most corner case situation with a very annoying problem and was wondering if anyone has a similar setup?

I have a PG278Q (ULMB mode) + LG 34um95 w/ MSI N780 lightning (and tried recently with MSI GTX980 gaming 4G), and with this multiple monitor setup, the game stutters even if though the FPS is above 200. I have the games running in windowed borderless/fullscreen mode (where it uses the desktop's resolution). Strange thing is, it still stutters if I were to play the game in fullscreen mode with a smaller resolution.

Anyone experience anything similar with multiple monitor setup and trying to play in ULMB mode?
Yes the LG 34um95 is left in it's native 3440x1440 resolution, and it has been connected to both HDMI and DP to test the stutter; both resulted in stuttering in the PG278Q ULMB mode.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone with the B&H preorder get it shipped yet?


Mine has not shipped. I actually did a quick chat with them this morning. They said the product is backordered and they will send an update after they receive more information.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Mine has not shipped. I actually did a quick chat with them this morning. They said the product is backordered and they will send an update after they receive more information.


I find it interesting B&H had the pre-orders up at 750$, then they closed orders but had the price at 800$ and now it is showing $1,075


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> Guys, I'm experiencing the most corner case situation with a very annoying problem and was wondering if anyone has a similar setup?
> 
> I have a PG278Q (ULMB mode) + LG 34um95 w/ MSI N780 lightning (and tried recently with MSI GTX980 gaming 4G), and with this multiple monitor setup, the game stutters even if though the FPS is above 200. I have the games running in windowed borderless/fullscreen mode (where it uses the desktop's resolution). Strange thing is, it still stutters if I were to play the game in fullscreen mode with a smaller resolution.
> 
> Anyone experience anything similar with multiple monitor setup and trying to play in ULMB mode?
> Yes the LG 34um95 is left in it's native 3440x1440 resolution, and it has been connected to both HDMI and DP to test the stutter; both resulted in stuttering in the PG278Q ULMB mode.


Have you tried this?:

1) Remove LG display and only use ASUS display.

2) Uninstall Nvidia drivers with DDU.

3) Install new drivers and choose "Clean Install".


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Mine has not shipped. I actually did a quick chat with them this morning. They said the product is backordered and they will send an update after they receive more information.


When I ordered it said preorder with estimated stock coming on Nov 5th. Now there's no word on when it's coming in or something?


----------



## seng2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Have you tried this?:
> 
> 1) Remove LG display and only use ASUS display.
> 
> 2) Uninstall Nvidia drivers with DDU.
> 
> 3) Install new drivers and choose "Clean Install".


Ah I thought I mentioned it but it looks not to be the case.
Single monitor I have no problem with (heck just disabling the monitor through nvidia control panel, and it is working flawless







.

I have skipped #2, but have tried #3 with the latest driver that was released a few days ago, but no luck.
I will try #2. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> Ah I thought I mentioned it but it looks not to be the case.
> Single monitor I have no problem with (heck just disabling the monitor through nvidia control panel, and it is working flawless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have skipped #2, but have tried #3 with the latest driver that was released a few days ago, but no luck.
> I will try #2. Thanks for your suggestion!


Well, if it works with only the Asus monitor connected then the problem isn't with it itself. Good luck to you.


----------



## seng2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Well, if it works with only the Asus monitor connected then the problem isn't with it itself. Good luck to you.


Right. I understand that. That's why this issue is going to be very annoying to resolve.
It could be a nvidia driver fault (ex: doesn't handle 120hz + 60hz on separate monitors), a combination of multiple monitors, etc.

Is there anyone here with a multiple monitor setup (preferably ULMB 120hz on the PG278Q + 60hz on the second monitor) that play a games in borderless windowed fullscreen mode and experience stuttering even with high fps?


----------



## Descadent

you said you skipped number 2. you need to do a full ddu clean and see,

I've have 3 swifts and projector which is 60hz hooked up right now and no issues


----------



## MaelstromOC

I'm encountering an issue with this monitor when turning it back on. I don't put my computer to sleep, I simply turn the monitors off. However, after an extended period of time of having been powered down, when I turn on the Swift, everything is very very garbled. It isn't blurry, it's literally garbled. The quickest way to resolve the issue is to change the refresh rate of the monitor (it always turns back on at 60hz for some reason). When it's changed to 120hz, I get a no signal error for around 10 seconds, then it recovers from a driver crash and everything is fine.

My current setup is the Swift alongside a Yamakasi 60hz monitor. The Yamakasi is always fine, but the Asus will do this every single time it's been off for awhile.

Here are some images to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Review by =DEAD= in Russian. Matte coating macro picture.










matte coating is one of the worst out of those 100 coating


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hello guys anyone know if we can get assassins creed unity for free since we bought the monitor ? http://www.asus.com/Microsite/2014/ROG/AC_Unity/


I would be very interested in this - would love a copy for Unity.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matte coating is one of the worst out of those 100 coating


I'm not very happy they did it this way, but look:

I think the PG278Q photo itself is blurry.


----------



## seng2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I would be very interested in this - would love a copy for Unity.


same here, anyone got any clues?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> same here, anyone got any clues?


Perhaps you can request one from ASUS directly alongside showing them proof of purchase of the monitor. Usually newegg gives you the code when you buy from them like they were doing with the 850 pro SSDs, not sure if they still are or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I'm not very happy they did it this way, but look:
> 
> I think the PG278Q photo itself is blurry.


Blurry or not its been established the Swift uses a fairly grainy matte coating which doesn't really help its situation, but it doesn't bother everyone and does its job of reducing glare. Though to be frank this monitor would look gorgeous with a semi glossy coating and definitely garner more sales on that fact alone.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone with the B&H preorder get it shipped yet?


Wondering the same. Hopefully someone hears something soon... I'll be pissed if they cancel are orders with those price hikes...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I dont think anybody with already purchased monitor will get the code for free game.
Because they give it for new purchases only, probably just like nvidia does.. to increase sales before Christmas


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> same here, anyone got any clues?


i sent a request to asus directly we will see the answer


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> i sent a request to asus directly we will see the answer


Do you have a link? Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Do you have a link? Maybe I'll give it a try.


http://www.asus.com/Microsite/2014/ROG/AC_Unity/

ask them here https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/QuestionForm/TechQuery

they answered me this

Dear customer,

Regarding the described problem, your seller bought the monitor from a distributor located in Poland.

In order to get further information please contact your dealer and ask him for information about the game.

For information and Technical Support please try to contact the Greek Support at: 00800 44142044 ( TOLL FREE ) (not available from mobile phones and VoiP phones) (09am to 13pm - 14pm to 19pm, Monday to Friday). ( From Cyprus: 800 92491 )Email: [email protected]

Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Service.


----------



## mtbiker033

I placed an order through microcenter after seeing a comment on the in-stock tracker ( http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/

called them and they confirmed they were receiving some and that my order should be filled, worst case scenario is 7 days, we shall see!


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Got my display and I'm happy to report no bleed and no dead/bright pixels. This is one of the highest quality builds I've seen for a monitor ever, but I guess it's somewhat expected for an $800 monitor. Hard to believe I dropped $500+ back in the day for Overlord Tempest monitors that went to 120Hz. Even harder to believe that it took this long for a major manufacturer to release a 1440p monitor above 60Hz. One thing I also love is how quickly this monitor turns on and off (seems to take a little longer when the monitor is off for a long period of time). And GSync is cool, but I still wish that I could use it in fullscreen windowed mode.

My only issues so far have been:

- Color calibration was way off when I turned on the monitor for the first time. The profile was so bright that everything looked washed out.
- The matte coating on this monitor is a bit too strong for my tastes. The picture is still great, but I have a PB278Q right next to it and the matte coating on that is much more subtle.
- Not a huge fan of the power brick being external, but if it comes at the cost of increasing the size of the bezel then I won't complain.

Honestly, I had the opportunity to buy this monitor on release but I got cold feet and kept looking at the LG 34UM95 and decided to wait for AOC to release their product. AOC dropped the ball and I was tired of waiting for something better. Although the Swift is a bit pricey, I am very satisfied with this monitor.


----------



## seng2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you said you skipped number 2. you need to do a full ddu clean and see,
> 
> I've have 3 swifts and projector which is 60hz hooked up right now and no issues


Tried with number 2, removed a lot of my previous oem##.inf files







(had gtx 560ti, gtx 780, and now gtx 980 in that system).
It is better in the sense that games that don't require heavy processing power is 95% smoothened out (before, it was horrendous).
But games like CS:GO still are affected by stuttering, but not to such a heavy degree as before. I wonder if this is simply a lack of power? Or still a driver bug..
Again, my setup consists of PG278Q (2560x1440 @ ULMB 120hz) and LG 34UM95 (3440x1440 @ 60hz).


----------



## dari017

Hello everybody. I bought a Swift from Newegg and got it yesterday, the screen is perfect with no dead pixels. However i'm having an issue . I have a 2 way sli Strix GTX 980's, i have already tested Tomb Raider, Metro 2033 Reddux , Batman Origins and Crysis 3, the first 2 games run great with G-Sync on , but Batman and Crysis 3 are giving me this really bad stuttering even when staring at the same area without movement , the frames are at like 110 and when the stutter happens they go down to like 70 . So am i missing something here ? Do you think is an issue with Sli ? Thank you very much in advance !

Edit - Nevermind a quick uninstall and reinstall of the games fixed the issue.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> Tried with number 2, removed a lot of my previous oem##.inf files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (had gtx 560ti, gtx 780, and now gtx 980 in that system).
> It is better in the sense that games that don't require heavy processing power is 95% smoothened out (before, it was horrendous).
> But games like CS:GO still are affected by stuttering, but not to such a heavy degree as before. I wonder if this is simply a lack of power? Or still a driver bug..
> Again, my setup consists of PG278Q (2560x1440 @ ULMB 120hz) and LG 34UM95 (3440x1440 @ 60hz).


Windows 7 or Windows 8?

Windows 7 does not allow V-sync to be different on different screens, this is part of Aero so if you put it in basic mode it should work.


----------



## degenn

Hey guys, new owner here. Happy to be a part of the Owner's Club, please add me OP.











Only thing is I'm worried about all of the QC issues I've been reading about from multiple sources. Have there been any revisions as of yet? My monitor was from a new shipment so hoping it's a good one.

But before I crack the box open... are there any specific batches or serial numbers I should be looking for...? Or is it just a complete lottery at this point?

Just in case.... I might see if I can pick up a few more over the weekend so I can try them all and keep the best one.

Coming from a 30" Dell U3014, I hope I'm not disappointed!


----------



## naved777

I havent seen bad reports from recent owners those who bought swift within this/last week
Have Asus stepped up their QC ? Time will say....


----------



## MaelstromOC

I got mine about two weeks ago. No dead/stuck pixels, a little (very minor) backlight bleed at the bottom edge, not even 1/8th of an inch and only seen on black screens.

I'm just having some weird driver issues or something. Monitor gets stuck when alt tabbing while g-sync is on, blurry, weird pixelation when it turns on after being off for awhile (almost completely random when it happens, driver crashes and resumes and issue is resolved). Just, weird stuff...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> I havent seen bad reports from recent owners those who bought swift within this/last week
> Have Asus stepped up their QC ? Time will say....


hopefully! I have an order being filled by microcenter now, hoping to get that shipping confirmation email soon!

also quick question, is the DP cable that comes with the monitor any good ( i.e. should I buy a higher quality one)?


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> also quick question, is the DP cable that comes with the monitor any good ( i.e. should I buy a higher quality one)?


Mine is from an early batch and the included cable is junk. So it wouldn't hurt to have an extra DP cable. If everything works out of the box then just return it.


----------



## rooster282

Ordered a used ROG Swift with packaging damage for under $700 on amazon few days ago. I have had very good luck with amazon warehouse's open box and used items so I'm hoping that continues.


----------



## davidpitt03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> I'm encountering an issue with this monitor when turning it back on. I don't put my computer to sleep, I simply turn the monitors off. However, after an extended period of time of having been powered down, when I turn on the Swift, everything is very very garbled. It isn't blurry, it's literally garbled. The quickest way to resolve the issue is to change the refresh rate of the monitor (it always turns back on at 60hz for some reason). When it's changed to 120hz, I get a no signal error for around 10 seconds, then it recovers from a driver crash and everything is fine.
> 
> My current setup is the Swift alongside a Yamakasi 60hz monitor. The Yamakasi is always fine, but the Asus will do this every single time it's been off for awhile.
> 
> Here are some images to show what I'm talking about.


I had this problem too after I updated to 344.48 drivers. Once the screen was garbled like that my PC wouldn't do anything. Changing resolution or even just trying to restart my PC would result in it locking up.

So far since doing a fresh install of the recently released 344.60 drivers I've not had the problem return


----------



## cstkl1

had that issue one time after i played some Serious SAM 3 BFE and off my monitor and went away.... First time since i had that monitor.. had to restart the os.


----------



## MaelstromOC

I haven't had the issue since updating drivers to the .60s

Hopefully the issue will stay away lol. It was quite annoying. I am still having an issue with the monitor not liking to change resolutions or alt-tabbing, however. It's hit or miss when I alt-tab if I'll be able to return to my game... sometimes both of my monitors will just blink constantly (seems like g-sync doesn't want to turn back on when heading back into the game)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> Mine is from an early batch and the included cable is junk. So it wouldn't hurt to have an extra DP cable. If everything works out of the box then just return it.


at your advice I did go ahead and order one just in case!

I am still waiting for a shipping email from microcenter...I got an order confirmation email that said shipping 11/14 called them and they said it was worst case and that by having next day shipping it would be a higher priority order /fingerscrossed


----------



## WetMacula

I just got one. No dead pixels, no unusual bleed, small dark smudge in the lower right corner. V-sync is set to G-sync globally, native resolution, 144 Hz, with (2) 780 classifieds, stock DP cable, SLI on, Asus color profile, image mode set to normal, OD normal, contrast 50, brightness 20, Windows 7 Pro.

One annoying problem is every time I turn the display off, after it falls into deep sleep, I turn it back on and the desktop icons get rearranged. I suspect this has to do with Windows DPI scale being at 200% (I'm blind). Anyone else experience this? I replaced a Dell U3011 which did not do this but it has a scaler.

How to access service menu?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Damn, I wish I could remember where, but I read/heard that G-Sync is coming to windowed mode at some point.....
> 
> @Mand12 might know, he has been a little more up on G-Sync than even I.


Windowed G-Sync has some pretty fundamental problems.

Let's say you have two windows open. Which one do you sync to?


----------



## Cedimedi

Hello.

I've received the monitor 3 weeks ago (After waiting 1 month)
I was very happy with it, no dead pixels and not much ghosting. Everything worked fine (Except that the buttons for changing Refreshrate only work every few times)

Today, it suddenly got those horizontal lines. I turned it off, then on again and they appeared again after few seconds. Now they are static. The text is very washed out(depending where exactly on the screen)
at 60HZ it flickers alot, at 120HZ there is very little flickeing and at 144 HZ no flickering at all, but all modes have these horizontal lines.It's not visible on white background, but on other colors it's very noticeable. Especially grey or the blue background of this forum. It's not the driver or cable, because it even is there when the monitor is unplugged and showing the splashscreen or OSD.

I searched alot and found out, that this problem is very common. Come on Asus? For such a high price you could expect better working hardware. Should i RMA it? It would piss me off so much, because i sure would need to wait 1 month again. But the monitor is unusable at this state...



http://imgur.com/cIRszXp






 (Still processing)


----------



## Cedimedi

I got this monitor 3 weeks ago. (Had to wait 1 month for delivery)
It was great, no dead pixels and not much ghosting.

But today while surfing alot of horizontal showed up.. i turned the monitor off and on again and it came back after few seconds. Now its permanent.

It flickers at 60HZ, at 120HZ only a little bit and at 144HZ it doesnt flicker anymore but the lines are still visible. You can't see them on white background, but on grey or other colors it's very noticeable. It's really annoying.. a very expensive monitor already unuseable after 3 weeks. And i saw that this problem is very common. Come on asus?
Should i RMA it? But then i can wait 1 month again, and most likely that one will die again after few weeks








My manufacture date is september. Inversion Test is also not correct on blurbusters.



http://imgur.com/cIRszXp


----------



## Cedimedi

Just got this monitor 3 weeks ago.(took 1 month to delivery)

It worked just fine until today. While surfing, those horizontal lines appeared. Text is blurry too depending at what position it is.

I searched alot and found out that alot of people have this problem. *** Asus?

It's noticeable everywhere except white. Manufacturedate is September.

Should i RMA it? It's just very annoying, now i most likely can wait another month until i get replacement. And maybe that one will die in 3 weeks again?








I can't understand that such a high price monitor has that much problems.

http://i.imgur.com/cIRszXp.jpg


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cedimedi*
> 
> Should i RMA it? It's just very annoying, now i most likely can wait another month until i get replacement. And maybe that one will die in 3 weeks again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand that such a high price monitor has that much problems.


Swap out the DP cable? Easiest ways to start troubleshooting. I'm using a $10 gold-plated DP from Amazon.


----------



## Cedimedi

I have no other DP cable, but i'm 99% sure that it isn't the cable because you can see it on the splashscreen and OSD too(even if DP cable is unplugged)


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Windowed G-Sync has some pretty fundamental problems.
> 
> Let's say you have two windows open. Which one do you sync to?


Sync to the one thats currently selected maybe? I think for gsync to truly be successful it needs to eventually work in windowed mode.


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cedimedi*
> 
> I have no other DP cable, but i'm 99% sure that it isn't the cable because you can see it on the splashscreen and OSD too(even if DP cable is unplugged)


I've seen weirder stuff happen before. $10 cable to make sure you don't have to send back your nice monitor is a good trade off. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## xarot

Does this monitor have much input lag? I am just wondering why in Quake Live the mouse feels really laggy..the mouse is definitely not as responsive as with my older VG278HR. I have changed from NVidia to AMD at the same time too. I don't obviously use G-Sync or Vsync. Always off. 120 Hz.

It feels like I am moving the cursor with a rock on the table. It's hard to see but after playing Quake MP for nearly 20 years I can see it's there. Ideas?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Does this monitor have much input lag? I am just wondering why in Quake Live the mouse feels really laggy..the mouse is definitely not as responsive as with my older VG278HR. I have changed from NVidia to AMD at the same time too. I don't obviously use G-Sync or Vsync. Always off. 120 Hz.
> 
> It feels like I am moving the cursor with a rock on the table. It's hard to see but after playing Quake MP for nearly 20 years I can see it's there. Ideas?


It isn't an input lag problem, this monitor has virtually no signal delay. Change your mouse sensitivity. 2560 x 1440 does feel different to 1920 x 1080 in my experience in terms of mouse movement.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Does this monitor have much input lag? I am just wondering why in Quake Live the mouse feels really laggy..the mouse is definitely not as responsive as with my older VG278HR. I have changed from NVidia to AMD at the same time too. I don't obviously use G-Sync or Vsync. Always off. 120 Hz.
> 
> It feels like I am moving the cursor with a rock on the table. It's hard to see but after playing Quake MP for nearly 20 years I can see it's there. Ideas?


you need to increase the polling rate on your mouse.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Guys you may remember that I mentioned my Swift show a red tinge or edge to my text, sort of like moire.

Well I did a fresh install of my OS and Nvidia drivers over the weekend. No red tinge!!!. Single card install.

Today I installed my second card. With drivers rebooting the system a few times, noticed that there is a red tinge again!!!

Either a driver glitch or an SLI issue.......................

Very interesting.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It isn't an input lag problem, this monitor has virtually no signal delay. Change your mouse sensitivity. 2560 x 1440 does feel different to 1920 x 1080 in my experience in terms of mouse movement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you need to increase the polling rate on your mouse.


Thanks both, I'll take a look at the mouse settings in-game and in Windows. After taking a lot of time figuring out some heavy FPS drops in Q2 related to specific ingame OpenGL driver, I was suspecting the video card or display first...the mouse is MS Explorer 3.0, which I have used for many years.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Anyone get any news on their B&H pre-orders???


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Anyone get any news on their B&H pre-orders???


Nothing on mine..


----------



## wholeeo

Finally received an email from Asus this past Friday in regards to my advance RMA. Sent them in the required forms today, hopefully the unit they send has no issues


----------



## Wolfcastle

I live-chatted with B&H moments ago (I ordered the monitor Nov 4th), and they said they'd be receiving new stock next Mon or Tues (17th or 18th) with sufficient stock to cover "most of the orders." He couldn't tell me how high I was on the pre-order list or how many they'd be receiving, but this gave me hope.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfcastle*
> 
> I live-chatted with B&H moments ago (I ordered the monitor Nov 4th), and they said they'd be receiving new stock next Mon or Tues (17th or 18th) with sufficient stock to cover "most of the orders." He couldn't tell me how high I was on the pre-order list or how many they'd be receiving, but this gave me hope.


Sounds good but still little disappointed when they had the preorder up with the hopes of Nov 5th. I'm glad they at least looked into it. I did 2 chats and they weren't able to look up the order

My preorder went in around 2AM EST on Nov 4th


----------



## Wolfcastle

Yeah, I remember the promise/hope of a Nov 5th shipment, and the $750 preorder price proved too enticing. Confirmation email received 2:19AM EST on the 4th, so hopefully we'll both giddily receive our _shipment_ email in a week's time.


----------



## Wihglah

I was just playing Borderlands the Pre-Sequel with DSR at 4K between 55 and 80FPS.

I was benching last night and forgot to put G-Sync back on - it took me about 4 seconds to see the difference. (It was a tear)

G-Sync > everything.


----------



## Wolfcastle

I can't wait to see this vaunted Gsync. I thought I could maybe hold out until Q1 2015 when monitors are supposed to start launching with FreeSync ASICs, but I've just had enough with tearing and juddery + occasionally laggy-feeling Vsync. I had a 120Hz TN earlier this year and noticed I enjoyed games so much more again, and since selling it (in waiting for the Swift) I feel much less interested in firing up anything in Steam because of the immersion-killing, disconnected feeling I have with a 60Hz display and moderate input lag. I can't wait to stop gnashing my teeth and enjoy a FPS or third-person game again with high Hz, low blur, low lag, and now without tearing/stuttering.


----------



## Tennobanzai

My B&H order changed status to instock, order sent to warehouse.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My B&H order changed status to instock, order sent to warehouse.


ah snap!!!

2:41 on my email... guess I missed the mark :/

3rd edit: GLORY!!!! Got the instock, order sent to warehouse!!!


----------



## Mand12

So I got my replacement for the vertical lines thing yesterday, and it's much improved. I can't say the effect is completely gone, but I have to really try to see it now. In general gameplay it's much, much less noticeable than before.

I will say that going back to G-Sync after some time away was rather dramatic. It makes such a huge difference.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So I got my replacement for the vertical lines thing yesterday, and it's much improved. I can't say the effect is completely gone, but I have to really try to see it now. In general gameplay it's much, much less noticeable than before.
> 
> I will say that going back to G-Sync after some time away was rather dramatic. It makes such a huge difference.


What vertical lines thing? Is there a test I can use to see if mine has the same problem? Also, is your a new revision or is it the same as everyone else?


----------



## Cedimedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> I've seen weirder stuff happen before. $10 cable to make sure you don't have to send back your nice monitor is a good trade off. Just my 2 cents.


Got the cable.. Still these lines. Gotta RMA now sadly


----------



## adamwzl

Just got confirmation email back from ASUS, looks like they are sending me a replacement. Different S/N noted. Hopefully all the issues I had are fixed. The new S/N seems to be a different revision. I will check once I get the new rog in. I can't wait to get back to GSYNC, playing the current blockbusters this year suck without it.

I also have 970SLI on the way too









The vertical lines "screen door effect" show up in fast moving scenes. Easiest way to see if you have that problem is to turn on ULMB and play a high fps, fast moving game like CSGO, TF2, etc.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Got a shipping notice from B&H! Will be here on the 14th!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> ah snap!!!
> 
> 2:41 on my email... guess I missed the mark :/
> 
> 3rd edit: GLORY!!!! Got the instock, order sent to warehouse!!!


Awesome! Mine just shipped this morning!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> The new S/N seems to be a different revision.


Oh damn. If this is true then I *HAVE TO* return mine and wait until we have confirmation on a new revision.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Oh damn. If this is true then I *HAVE TO* return mine and wait until we have confirmation on a new revision.


A new revision normally indicates a 'cost down'.

OEMs expect to reduce costs throughout the product lifecycle.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Just got confirmation email back from ASUS, looks like they are sending me a replacement. Different S/N noted. Hopefully all the issues I had are fixed. The new S/N seems to be a different revision. I will check once I get the new rog in. I can't wait to get back to GSYNC, playing the current blockbusters this year suck without it.
> 
> I also have 970SLI on the way too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical lines "screen door effect" show up in fast moving scenes. Easiest way to see if you have that problem is to turn on ULMB and play a high fps, fast moving game like CSGO, TF2, etc.


Why do you think it's a different revision? I hope they did fix stuff!


----------



## adamwzl

It might be a new revision not too sure yet. The S/N went from original E7LMQSxxxx to E9LMQSxxxxx. I will report back once it gets in.

Sucks though ASUS sent me a confirmation email that they shipped it out but gave me no tracking number. So who knows where my precious is.

Though dealing with these issues and everyone else being in the same boat just puts a bad taste in my mouth with ASUS. I've spent more on monitors before my Dell U3011 was $1400 after shipping and tax from Dell never once had an problem with it. Dell's free 3 year overnight replacement warranty added on defines premium. Not this BS with ASUS. Had to beg their support for a 2 day Fedex label.


----------



## adamwzl

Or that they fixed known issues in the manufacturing of the product and then revised it going forward. Not just for cheaper costs.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> A new revision normally indicates a 'cost down'.
> 
> OEMs expect to reduce costs throughout the product lifecycle.


Cost down? Revisions might however also fix issues, bugs and flaws.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> It might be a new revision not too sure yet. The S/N went from original E7LMQSxxxx to E9LMQSxxxxx. I will report back once it gets in.
> 
> Sucks though ASUS sent me a confirmation email that they shipped it out but gave me no tracking number. So who knows where my precious is.
> 
> Though dealing with these issues and everyone else being in the same boat just puts a bad taste in my mouth with ASUS. I've spent more on monitors before my Dell U3011 was $1400 after shipping and tax from Dell never once had an problem with it. Dell's free 3 year overnight replacement warranty added on defines premium. Not this BS with ASUS. Had to beg their support for a 2 day Fedex label.


Yeah. I'm loving ULMB at 120Hz and 1440p and so far I haven't had any problems but hearing and reading about them is making even me a bit salty. I might return it either way and wait for Freesync monitors.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> It might be a new revision not too sure yet. The S/N went from original E7LMQSxxxx to E9LMQSxxxxx. I will report back once it gets in.
> 
> Sucks though ASUS sent me a confirmation email that they shipped it out but gave me no tracking number. So who knows where my precious is.
> 
> Though dealing with these issues and everyone else being in the same boat just puts a bad taste in my mouth with ASUS. I've spent more on monitors before my Dell U3011 was $1400 after shipping and tax from Dell never once had an problem with it. Dell's free 3 year overnight replacement warranty added on defines premium. Not this BS with ASUS. Had to beg their support for a 2 day Fedex label.


I hope others can confirm if they have a E7 or other starting digits

I agree. I wish the ROG line had similar treatment like the Dell business line. I've owned the U3011 and Apple Cinema Display. Both had slight issues and both were dealt with very good. Then again the ROG Swift is cheaper but still marketed as a premium monitor


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I hope others can confirm if they have a E7 or other starting digits
> 
> I agree. I wish the ROG line had similar treatment like the Dell business line. I've owned the U3011 and Apple Cinema Display. Both had slight issues and both were dealt with very good. Then again the ROG Swift is cheaper but still marketed as a premium monitor


Is yours an E7? I never could use ULMB on my monitor. I tried it out the first day I got it for CSGO. And I just thought the vertical lines was the difference between TN to IPS haha, Since I've been using that U3011 daily for the past 4 years. But once everyone else started reporting the same thing, I figured it was just a defect in the monitor.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Is yours an E7? I never could use ULMB on my monitor. I tried it out the first day I got it for CSGO. And I just thought the vertical lines was the difference between TN to IPS haha, Since I've been using that U3011 daily for the past 4 years. But once everyone else started reporting the same thing, I figured it was just a defect in the monitor.


Never checked the serial on the first. 2nd should be here on Thursday/Friday


----------



## HiTechPixel

Just checked mine. It is E8. Manufacture date is August 2014.

I now wonder if E# stands for revision or if it is simply manufacture date.

****. I really wanna return mine and wait and see what happens in the near future.


----------



## adamwzl

It probably stands for manufacturing date of the monitor. As mine was an E7 and I bought the first one the day my local Microcenter received it.

So probably E7 for July, E8 for August, E9 for Sept, etc..


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> It probably stands for manufacturing date of the monitor. As mine was an E7 and I bought the first one the day my local Microcenter received it.
> 
> So probably E7 for July, E8 for August, E9 for Sept, etc..


That's my guess too. But who knows if they've updated their manufacturing process, tightened their quality control and otherwise improved the monitor since the first day of manufacturing?

I'm just saying, there's nothing inherently wrong with mine as far as I can tell (haven't had a chance to test any games yet) except for two stuck pixels, but I've heard of people with many issues and since I haven't really tested mine yet, I'm not sure if I have them or not.

Issues being:

Pixel inversion
Bad backlight bleed
Dead pixels
Stuck pixels
G-Sync not being able to disable
G-Sync not playing nice with SLI

And a bunch more. I still have about a week left to decide if I want to send it back and get my money back though.


----------



## adamwzl

Exactly that's what I'm hoping for as well.

I was good with GSYNC and SLI thank god.

My issues were
Pixel inversion
Vertical lines during fast motion and ULMB mode
Blurry text
Screen flicker on all hz

If these problems didn't exist this monitor would be the best gaming monitor ever created. Here's hoping it gets there for everyone.


----------



## ozzy1925

mine was E7LMQS043716 seems like first batch and it had 5 dead pixels lol


----------



## reznorek

I also got this information that the monitor is on the way and should be on Thursday. Does not provide the serial number of the new monitor, cranky has S/N: E8LMQS....
I bought it at the end of August in scan.co.uk


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Exactly that's what I'm hoping for as well.
> 
> I was good with GSYNC and SLI thank god.
> 
> My issues were
> Pixel inversion
> Vertical lines during fast motion and ULMB mode
> Blurry text
> Screen flicker on all hz
> 
> If these problems didn't exist this monitor would be the best gaming monitor ever created. Here's hoping it gets there for everyone.


If something can go wrong, it will go wrong. Hehe.

I think I'll send it in. It will give me some time to see how newer revisions or manufacturing dates of the SWIFT turns out and if they fix many of the problems with it. And also if the G-Sync Nvidia Drivers mature.

And perhaps Freesync monitors will come out.


----------



## quovadis123

Guys as much as would love to read all 264 pages, I stopped after 36.

Background:
Dual Titans here, and 3 x Asus vg278he 144.
Cant play with 3 monitor setup, too much FOV and too overwhelming.
Silky smooth at 60, 120 or 144 whilst playing on one monitor.
Color on Asus vg278he is poor.
Been playing since Doom and quake 1. (I'm 55).

I want to potentially dump the vg278he, and buy these monitors:

1. Asus Rog x 2
2. Acer XB280HK x2
3. Lg 34" CLASS 21:9 ULTRAWIDE™ WQHD IPS CURVED LED MONITOR 34UC97-S x1
4. Samsung WQHD 32-Inch LED Monitor S32D850T X 2.

Questions
Have you guys resolved the Gsync issues in SLI?
Is Gsync worth it? Better than Vsync? Or is it marketing?
Bugs?

I hear the Rog has just about same color quality as an IPS or PLS (so it's a damned good TN?) true false?

Now that the adrenaline (And T levels) From your July~August purchases, have somewhat diminished, would you still recommend?
At the moment my inclination is towards the LG.

Thanks
Quo


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys as much as would love to read all 264 pages, I stopped after 36.
> 
> Background:
> Dual Titans here, and 3 x Asus vg278he 144.
> Cant play with 3 monitor setup, too much FOV and too overwhelming.
> Silky smooth at 60, 120 or 144 whilst playing on one monitor.
> Color on Asus vg278he is poor.
> Been playing since Doom and quake 1. (I'm 55).
> 
> I want to potentially dump the vg278he, and buy these monitors:
> 
> 1. Asus Rog x 2
> 2. Acer XB280HK x2
> 3. Lg 34" CLASS 21:9 ULTRAWIDE™ WQHD IPS CURVED LED MONITOR 34UC97-S x1
> 4. Samsung WQHD 32-Inch LED Monitor S32D850T X 2.
> 
> Questions
> Have you guys resolved the Gsync issues in SLI?
> Is Gsync worth it? Better than Vsync? Or is it marketing?
> Bugs?
> 
> I hear the Rog has just about same color quality as an IPS or PLS (so it's a damned good TN?) true false?
> 
> Now that the adrenaline (And T levels) From your July~August purchases, have somewhat diminished, would you still recommend?
> At the moment my inclination is towards the LG.
> 
> Thanks
> Quo


I can't comment in SLI, but G-Sync is definitely not marketing hype. It works and does exactly what the reviewers say it does. Once you have seen it, you will never buy another monitor without it.

The panel is on the top end of TN panels, but it is no IPS from a colour point of view. For gaming it's not a problem, if you colour edit, I would stick with IPS, TN is never going to be good enough.

No buyers remorse here and I'm in the UK (so I paid £660, which is over $1000)


----------



## fomoz

Guys, what's the verdict regarding minimizing input lag and removing tearing at 144 fps?

Does this still apply?
Quote:


> Since this article was written, several of us did several tests.
> 
> fps_max 130 - works good
> fps_max 135 - works good
> fps_max 138 - works good
> fps_max 140 - slight hints of extra lag
> fps_max 142 - as bad as fps_max 143


Can I just use the FPS limiter that's built into PrecisionX (RivaTuner)?


----------



## mtbiker033

still waiting for microcenter on my shipping confirmation email, got order confirmation on the 7th with a NLT 14th ship date....


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Exactly that's what I'm hoping for as well.
> 
> I was good with GSYNC and SLI thank god.
> 
> My issues were
> Pixel inversion
> Vertical lines during fast motion and ULMB mode
> Blurry text
> Screen flicker on all hz
> 
> If these problems didn't exist this monitor would be the best gaming monitor ever created. Here's hoping it gets there for everyone.


I feel pretty fortunate I don't have any of the issues you mentioned minus the flickering at loading screens only which is not a bother to me. It's been luck of the draw for a lot of folks. Definitely the best gaming monitor to date if you win the silicon lottery. Only thing that can knock it off its throne is a 3440x1440 34" GSYNC display - 8bit not washed out looking 6bit you hear me BenQ?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Questions
> Have you guys resolved the Gsync issues in SLI?
> Is Gsync worth it? Better than Vsync? Or is it marketing?
> Bugs?
> 
> I hear the Rog has just about same color quality as an IPS or PLS (so it's a damned good TN?) true false?
> 
> Now that the adrenaline (And T levels) From your July~August purchases, have somewhat diminished, would you still recommend?
> At the moment my inclination is towards the LG.
> 
> Thanks
> Quo


1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) No
5) Not with G-Sync. I had another issue with a vertical line artifact, but it's largely been resolved in the replacement.

6) Not "just about the same" but a lot closer than any other TN on the market. Direct-view color is, actually, just about the same but you do get angle-induced color shifts that all TN has.

7) Despite my experience of having to RMA, I do recommend the Swift.


----------



## nerdybeat

Does anyone have any experience with the ROG swift+ a 2nd monitor?

I currently have an Apple Cinema Display, and I'd like to move it to my secondary monitor with the swift as my primary for gaming. Will GSync not work if I have both plugged in since both have difference refresh rates?


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the ROG swift+ a 2nd monitor?
> 
> I currently have an Apple Cinema Display, and I'd like to move it to my secondary monitor with the swift as my primary for gaming. Will GSync not work if I have both plugged in since both have difference refresh rates?


it will work, i run the swift as primary with a eizo EV2736 as secondary. the eizo is 60Hz only, but it poses absolutely no problem. i run the swift at 120Hz and with g-sync, no problems.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the ROG swift+ a 2nd monitor?
> 
> I currently have an Apple Cinema Display, and I'd like to move it to my secondary monitor with the swift as my primary for gaming. Will GSync not work if I have both plugged in since both have difference refresh rates?


I run the Swift with G-Sync enabled as my main monitor and an Auria 27" IPS monitor as my secondary monitor.

When I game, I put the game in full screen mode on the Swift, when I want to do video/photo editing, I move stuff over to the IPS panel.

No issues at all.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> it will work, i run the swift as primary with a eizo EV2736 as secondary. the eizo is 60Hz only, but it poses absolutely no problem. i run the swift at 120Hz and with g-sync, no problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I run the Swift with G-Sync enabled as my main monitor and an Auria 27" IPS monitor as my secondary monitor.
> 
> When I game, I put the game in full screen mode on the Swift, when I want to do video/photo editing, I move stuff over to the IPS panel.
> 
> No issues at all.


Thanks to you both for the clarification. Full screen mode on the main monitor seems to default it to the gsync/refresh/frame rate.


----------



## minnus

B&H finally transitioned my order to instock - sent to warehouse. wooo


----------



## mtbiker033

hey guys,

THEY ARE IN STOCK AT NEWEGG!! GOGOGOGOGOGO!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=24-236-405

I just cancelled my microcenter order and bought one from newegg, next day no tax and should have it tomorrow!!


----------



## exyia

a huge ship of them must have hit stateside, because newegg has had stock for over almost an hour now

so tempted to go 3 for surround just because it's available (1 isn't enough, need immersion), but the price of 3.....zzz


----------



## fomoz

Guys, here are my serial numbers:

EALMQS098904
EALMQS098903
EALMQS098713

What do you think? Does this look like a new batch? Maybe the E* is hexadecimal and 7, 8, 9 is followed by A?


----------



## Dmitriy

Finally bought one from newegg, I was starting to think it doesn't really exist with all these weeks of no stock.


----------



## Porter_

ORDERED! i've been half-heartedly trying to find one of these in stock since release. figured if i happen to stumble on one in stock i'd buy it. i'm excited.


----------



## JBCool

Just ordered monitor #3 from Newegg. I hope I don't regret buying from them instead of Amazon. Will they give me much trouble if I try to return it for a dead pixel, considering its an $800 monitor?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Guys, here are my serial numbers:
> 
> What do you think? Does this look like a new batch? Maybe the E* is hexadecimal and 7, 8, 9 is followed by A?


When did you buy your monitors?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Just ordered monitor #3 from Newegg. I hope I don't regret buying from them instead of Amazon. Will they give me much trouble if I try to return it for a dead pixel, considering its an $800 monitor?


they'll charge you a restocking fee (15% comes to mind but i'm not certain). if i'm not happy with it i figure i can list it on ebay fully disclosing the defect (if any) and probably break even.

edit: yeah it's 15%


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> When did you buy your monitors?


Monday, from www.memoryexpress.com


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> they'll charge you a restocking fee (15% comes to mind but i'm not certain). if i'm not happy with it i figure i can list it on ebay fully disclosing the defect (if any) and probably break even.
> 
> edit: yeah it's 15%


If your a premiere member.. no charge for restocking or return shipping..


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> they'll charge you a restocking fee (15% comes to mind but i'm not certain). if i'm not happy with it i figure i can list it on ebay fully disclosing the defect (if any) and probably break even.
> 
> edit: yeah it's 15%


Hmm, ok. I guess ebay is an option. Despite their other problems, my first two tries with this monitor didn't have any dead/stuck pixels, so here's hoping the trend continues.


----------



## Skrillion

Just checking in since it's been a few months, as i got it the first week it started shipping. (#13 on the member list)

I'm still loving this monitor, every time I use it I get that same feeling like the first time I tried it. Played it across hundreds of titles now of varying demands, and it's just smooth as butter. It's impossible to think I'd have to play on anything without Gysnc now. Colors are still perfect, it even sits next to my 27" Apple Cinema display and looks no less brilliant when both are turned on. No pixel issues, no color bleeds, or strange heat issues on the bottom panel... just the perfect monitor to play on day in day out. No regrets whatsoever in purchasing this thing.

Sorry to hear about others that haven't had the same luck in getting the perfect monitor. Don't give up, it's worth it once you do.


----------



## Porter_

maybe supply is finally catching up with demand. Newegg still shows 20+ in stock.

edit: nice, mine has already shipped from Newegg and should be here Friday.


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> THEY ARE IN STOCK AT NEWEGG!! GOGOGOGOGOGO!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=24-236-405
> 
> I just cancelled my microcenter order and bought one from newegg, next day no tax and should have it tomorrow!!


I just did the same thing about a half-hour ago! AWW YISS!!!


----------



## JBCool

It's rather strange to see it in stock for so long now on Newegg. It almost makes it seem like a normal product!


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> It's rather strange to see it in stock for so long now on Newegg. It almost makes it seem like a normal product!


I guess it's just another ship full of them had docked in US. They'll be gone in 2 days again


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> I just did the same thing about a half-hour ago! AWW YISS!!!


hi5!!


----------



## Fishballs

Wow guys, I have been away for a week, and a TON of new owners have commented the thread! That's awesome, please fill out the application as it helps everyone truly see the QC this monitor is going through. Welcome all new owners, I truly hope you see what this monitor can do. I know I have since day 1 and I was coming from a 1080p 60hz basic Asus monitor. I saw someone say this a few pages back Gysnc > everything else and its crazy true!

Dont forget the application in OP!!







As well as a Sick Signature addition!


----------



## quovadis123

I bet you will not be able to play a 3 monitor set up. It's beautiful to watch the graphics, but it's so overwhelming to actually play on it. Unfortunately it makes me sea sick. Great for work though.

Who the hell said they were on newegg? I keep getting out of stock?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Who the hell said they were on newegg? I keep getting out of stock?


they're out of stock now


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> they're out of stock now


Yep. This was definitely one of those "You snooze, you lose." events.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> Yep. This was definitely one of those "You snooze, you lose." events.


Or some of us had work and couldn't get back to the PC in time.

#salty

Hopefully Newegg gets more stock in for Thanksgiving. Only online store that doesn't charge me tax in NY.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Wow guys, I have been away for a week, and a TON of new owners have commented the thread! That's awesome, please fill out the application as it helps everyone truly see the QC this monitor is going through. Welcome all new owners, I truly hope you see what this monitor can do. I know I have since day 1 and I was coming from a 1080p 60hz basic Asus monitor. I saw someone say this a few pages back Gysnc > everything else and its crazy true!
> 
> Dont forget the application in OP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as a Sick Signature addition!


Right on!

I just got my tracking info from newegg will be joining the club tomorrow! I can't wait!


----------



## Barefooter

Shoot... missed it again. Newegg is out of stock already!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

SO anyone else here going back and playing all your games to see how much better they look? So far everything looks better now for me.


----------



## quovadis123

Well
This is interfering with my purchase...I wish I had not read this article.
http://4k.com/news/philips-releases-new-40-inch-4k-monitor-4040/


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Or some of us had work and couldn't get back to the PC in time.
> 
> #salty
> 
> Hopefully Newegg gets more stock in for Thanksgiving. Only online store that doesn't charge me tax in NY.


Sorry. I didn't mean to come off as a dick.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> Sorry. I didn't mean to come off as a dick.


Haha, no worries dude. This is the umpteenth time I have missed the Swift being in stock at Newegg.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> SO anyone else here going back and playing all your games to see how much better they look? So far everything looks better now for me.


definitely on my to do list!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I find that RTS games get a way better at 1440 on this monitor


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Well
> This is interfering with my purchase...I wish I had not read this article.
> http://4k.com/news/philips-releases-new-40-inch-4k-monitor-4040/


O_O Holy smokes! and its a VA panel which is what i've really been looking into because i love the idea of very deep blacks something other LCD panel types lack. Now if it just had "freesync" that would truly be glorious! With that size and resolution it also actually just barely nudges 27" 1440p out of the way in pixel density by 1 extra ppi


----------



## blackfox2526

Got my pg278q last week..
3 bright and 1 dark dead pixel









When i returned it to the asus service center they didn't accept it as ZBD warranty and did nothing for me.....
now i have to do something legal to see what would happen.

Really didn't think that their service and support are that bad as a giant multinational computer hardware and electronics company.


----------



## mtbiker033

is there an updated driver download available or is the one on the disc that comes with the monitor the one to use?

waiting for the fedex man now....cmon bro hurry!


----------



## reznorek

Just connected my second monitor, brand new and unused. I waited two weeks for a new Swift from Asus (RMA).
S / N - EALMQS0 .....
The monitor was to be sent to the Netherlands and the attached cable has a European plug








No dead pixels.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Interesting. It would seem that Asus has updated the format of the S/N on their newest production. It's letters instead of numbers now.

Perhaps a major revision? I'm willing to bet they've fixed a lot of bugs with their latest production.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Interesting. It would seem that Asus has updated the format of the S/N on their newest production. It's letters instead of numbers now.
> 
> Perhaps a major revision? I'm willing to bet they've fixed a lot of bugs with their latest production.


No, second part of S/N are numbers.


----------



## leighspped

heres one in stock at MSRP

edit http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/PG278Q_ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_G-Sync_LED_Monitor


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> No, second part of S/N are numbers.


No, you're misunderstanding me.

Before the change, the S/N looked like this: E7LMQS######

After the change, the S/N looks like this: EALMQS######

My monitor's S/N had E8. It is assumed that the number stands for the date the monitor was manufactured. Mine was made in August.

So if they have switched from numbers to letters, this must mean something. I'm guessing a revision or that they fixed a lot of bugs with it.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> No, you're misunderstanding me.
> 
> Before the change, the S/N looked like this: E7LMQS######
> 
> After the change, the S/N looks like this: EALMQS######
> 
> My monitor's S/N had E8. It is assumed that the number stands for the date the monitor was manufactured. Mine was made in August.
> 
> So if they have switched from numbers to letters, this must mean something. I'm guessing a revision or that they fixed a lot of bugs with it.


Or A just means October.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Or A just means October.


Then why not use E# to keep the formula going? Why change to letters?


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Then why not use E# to keep the formula going? Why change to letters?


Because the S/N is fixed length, so they have to adopt a different base. They can't put 10 after 9, that part of the S/N it has to be one character long.

It looks like it's hexadecimal here, so after 9 comes A.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Because the S/N is fixed length, so they have to adopt a different base. They can't put 10 after 9, that part of the S/N it has to be one character long.
> 
> It looks like it's hexadecimal here, so after 9 comes A.


You're correct, thanks for the link. Still though I can't help but wonder if they've silently updated the monitor/panel/G-Sync module in one of these new production runs. It's not like it's unheard of. Because so far, nobody has really reported any problems with a new version (later than October).


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Then why not use E# to keep the formula going? Why change to letters?


Because then the length of the serial number would change - 1-9, A (Oct), B (Nov), C (Dec) - repeat - makes a lot more sense for consistently formatted serial numbers.

Edit - Whoops - ignore - I forgot to refresh the page before I replied.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Yeah... Reading on the Asus LCD ROG forums, it seems that someone has tested four monitors. Two from July and two from August and both had the Pixel Inversion issue. And mine is from August.









I'll send mine back and wait until december or january or something and hope they've fixed the issues by then.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I feel bad for a lot of you with problems with this monitor. Currently I have no problems with mine. I purchased mine 11/2/14. You guys are really looking into the S/N hard. I will have to look at mine when I get home now.


----------



## minnus

mine just came in - Manufactured in Oct. No notable issues. Acceptable backlight bleeding (fairly uniform) and no discernible bad pixels.

Not sure what any other issues there are with the screen I should look out for.


----------



## Tennobanzai

People saying they have no problems, have you guys tried the tests that basically show if you're having issues?


----------



## minnus

If you tell me the tests, I will attempt them. I quickly went through http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#inversion-all.png

and attempted to spot any bad pixels or immersion-destroying backlight bleeding.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> If you tell me the tests, I will attempt them. I quickly went through http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#inversion-all.png
> 
> and attempted to spot any bad pixels or immersion-destroying backlight bleeding.


the lagom tests are the best ones to use in my experience. that's what i'll be using when my Swift arrives.


----------



## macmall

Hey Everyone,

So I got my hands on an Rog Swift yesterday and I didn't even think about cable length but my computer is downstairs and I run a 50 foot HDMI cord to my TV upstairs and i want to replace my TV with this new Swift but I was reading and it seems that the max DP cable length is 10 feet?

So my question if anyone knows is, is that true and is there any work a round that would work for a 15 foot cord? I can get away with 15 feet but 10 feet is just a little to short to reach down stairs and I refuse to have my Comp in the same room anymore because I enjoy not having to hear it or have it in the way and I have small children that love to get into things...

Thanks guys!


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I got my hands on an Rog Swift yesterday and I didn't even think about cable length but my computer is downstairs and I run a 50 foot HDMI cord to my TV upstairs and i want to replace my TV with this new Swift but I was reading and it seems that the max DP cable length is 10 feet?
> 
> So my question if anyone knows is, is that true and is there any work a round that would work for a 15 foot cord? I can get away with 15 feet but 10 feet is just a little to short to reach down stairs and I refuse to have my Comp in the same room anymore because I enjoy not having to hear it or have it in the way and I have small children that love to get into things...
> 
> Thanks guys!


Quick look on amazon you are good up to 35ft on DP to DP cable.

http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B00IU1R29I/ref=sr_1_1/178-2988920-2334253?ie=UTF8&qid=1415900331&sr=8-1&keywords=15+ft+displayport+cable

Not sure if the Swift has requirements on the length of the cable. But DP is the best media cable out for PCs at the moment so I assume you'll be ok.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I got my hands on an Rog Swift yesterday and I didn't even think about cable length but my computer is downstairs and I run a 50 foot HDMI cord to my TV upstairs and i want to replace my TV with this new Swift but I was reading and it seems that the max DP cable length is 10 feet?
> 
> So my question if anyone knows is, is that true and is there any work a round that would work for a 15 foot cord? I can get away with 15 feet but 10 feet is just a little to short to reach down stairs and I refuse to have my Comp in the same room anymore because I enjoy not having to hear it or have it in the way and I have small children that love to get into things...
> 
> Thanks guys!


I don't know if there is any length requirement but I do know it requires a displayport cable for g-sync.

after a quick google search I found this:

http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Tripp-Lite-50ft-DisplayPort-Monitor-Digital-Video-Audio-Cable-Latches-M-M/2938467.aspx?cm_cat=GoogleBase&cm_ite=2938467&cm_pla=NA-NA-TRI_CC&cm_ven=ShoppingFeeds&[email protected]:20141113174317:s&gclid=Cj0KEQiAypGjBRCPme6jmqu3gZsBEiQA8NAiIIbopAnPhCODXNqiocPnYdu7TgX9eXdl5WPIUtdRKzEaAsF38P8HAQ


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> mine just came in - Manufactured in Oct. No notable issues. Acceptable backlight bleeding (fairly uniform) and no discernible bad pixels.
> 
> Not sure what any other issues there are with the screen I should look out for.


Other issues to look out for:
vertical lines
pixel inversion
blurry text
flickering
GSYNC failing
GSYNC and SLI flickering

Quick way to test for vertical lines, enable ULMB go play a game or watch a fast moving video. If you see lines you have a problem. If you don't congrats you won the lottery.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Quick look on amazon you are good up to 35ft on DP to DP cable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Gold-Plated-DisplayPort/dp/B00IU1R29I/ref=sr_1_1/178-2988920-2334253?ie=UTF8&qid=1415900331&sr=8-1&keywords=15+ft+displayport+cable
> 
> Not sure if the Swift has requirements on the length of the cable. But DP is the best media cable out for PCs at the moment so I assume you'll be ok.


Thanks for the reply!

I did do my due diligence and did check on Newegg and Amazon for cords before I posted but as I was reading some forums there seems to be an issue with any cords over 10 feet in length, one guy i was reading about tried to do a 15 foot cord and it didn't work but then tried a 10 foot cord and it worked!

I also posted on the Rog Swift forums and didn't really get an answer over there, dose anyone here have a Swift and using a cord longer then 10 feet?


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I don't know if there is any length requirement but I do know it requires a displayport cable for g-sync.
> 
> after a quick google search I found this:
> 
> http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Tripp-Lite-50ft-DisplayPort-Monitor-Digital-Video-Audio-Cable-Latches-M-M/2938467.aspx?cm_cat=GoogleBase&cm_ite=2938467&cm_pla=NA-NA-TRI_CC&cm_ven=ShoppingFeeds&[email protected]:20141113174317:s&gclid=Cj0KEQiAypGjBRCPme6jmqu3gZsBEiQA8NAiIIbopAnPhCODXNqiocPnYdu7TgX9eXdl5WPIUtdRKzEaAsF38P8HAQ


Thanks for the reply,

Oh I know there are cords longer then 10 feet, my question is whether or not they'll work. I do appreciate the link though, that's the first 50 foot one i've seen, only issue is would i need a repeater to keep signal strength and would that mess with Gsync, that's what the Mod over at the Asus ROG forums told me.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Oh I know there are cords longer then 10 feet, my question is whether or not they'll work. I do appreciate the link though, that's the first 50 foot one i've seen, only issue is would i need a repeater to keep signal strength and would that mess with Gsync, that's what the Mod over at the Asus ROG forums told me.


no worries! I hope someone can answer that for you!


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I did do my due diligence and did check on Newegg and Amazon for cords before I posted but as I was reading some forums there seems to be an issue with any cords over 10 feet in length, one guy i was reading about tried to do a 15 foot cord and it didn't work but then tried a 10 foot cord and it worked!
> 
> I also posted on the Rog Swift forums and didn't really get an answer over there, dose anyone here have a Swift and using a cord longer then 10 feet?


Well from a rule of thumb stand point the less distance the signal has to travel through the cord the better its going to be. There maybe limitations of bandwidth for a cable over 10' long to handle 1440p + 144hz content.

From looking at amazon and the 6-25ft they support 4k but the 35ft only does 1600p. Only way to try is to grab a cable and give it a go. Do you already have the monitor? If so just grab a cable at bestbuy or somewhere local so you can return without an issue. Amazon also has a simple return policy.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Well from a rule of thumb stand point the less distance the signal has to travel through the cord the better its going to be. There maybe limitations of bandwidth for a cable over 10' long to handle 1440p + 144hz content.
> 
> From looking at amazon and the 6-25ft they support 4k but the 35ft only does 1600p. Only way to try is to grab a cable and give it a go. Do you already have the monitor? If so just grab a cable at bestbuy or somewhere local so you can return without an issue. Amazon also has a simple return policy.


Good deal, that sounds like a plan! I don't have the Swift yet I ordered it yesterday and should be here Monday. I'll take your advice and just buy the cord they're cheap anyways and I have prime with Amazon, I might even buy a couple different ones and try them out and see what one works the best.

I can get away with 15 feet but 25 would be great! Just cause I can move it around a little if need be. I guess the only way to find our is to try it out lol

We live out in BFE, so i would have to drive hours to get to a BestBuy...

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## adamwzl

cool deal, let
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Good deal, that sounds like a plan! I don't have the Swift yet I ordered it yesterday and should be here Monday. I'll take your advice and just buy the cord they're cheap anyways and I have prime with Amazon, I might even buy a couple different ones and try them out and see what one works the best.
> 
> I can get away with 15 feet but 25 would be great! Just cause I can move it around a little if need be. I guess the only way to find our is to try it out lol
> 
> We live out in BFE, so i would have to drive hours to get to a BestBuy...
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!


Cool deal, let us know what you find out during your testing. I'm sure there are others who may need a longer cable as well and have the same question as you.


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Yeah... Reading on the Asus LCD ROG forums, it seems that someone has tested four monitors. Two from July and two from August and both had the Pixel Inversion issue. And mine is from August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send mine back and wait until december or january or something and hope they've fixed the issues by then.


What does your pixel inversion look like? My first monitor had the "screen door" effect when the scene was moving and I'm trying to figure if the "pixel inversion" and the "screen door" effects are the same thing.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> What does your pixel inversion look like? My first monitor had the "screen door" effect when the scene was moving and I'm trying to figure if the "pixel inversion" and the "screen door" effects are the same thing.


I don't know because I didn't get to test mine in any games at all. My PC decided to die on me so I've sent it all back and am waiting for my money back.

This is also part of why I want to return my monitor. No need for it to be standing around doing no good.


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I don't know because I didn't get to test mine in any games at all. My PC decided to die on me so I've sent it all back and am waiting for my money back.
> 
> This is also part of why I want to return my monitor. No need for it to be standing around doing no good.


Ah, ok. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## felladium

I finally got it!!!! I caught the delivery guy walking up to my door as I was leaving for work, so, I didn't have time to open the box.

Best I can do is an unopened box...


----------



## Porter_

nice! mine should be delivered to my office tomorrow but i'm leaving work at 11am so there's a good chance i won't get it until monday.


----------



## leighspped

getting mine home in a hurry


----------



## Tennobanzai

Nice car


----------



## afokke

I just got an auto notify email from Newegg stating that they have it in stock for the moment


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> getting mine home in a hurry


i dislike you, for you have nicer things than i. GT-R...._nice_!


----------



## mtbiker033

Just got mine set up!!





appears pixel perfect, backlight bleeding was very slight

I need to work on the colors a little as I can tell a big difference from my samsung monitor but I will get to that shortly.

set to 144hz and g-sync was on by default!

now to test out the 780's at 1440p!!


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I just got an auto notify email from Newegg stating that they have it in stock for the moment


Its crazy, how fast they sell out....i've never seen anything like it even after a few months after release, they're just so hard to find and its almost like you have to keep Firefox open all day long on Newegg and just check every hour or so and hope you get lucky enough and have enough time to order one. I tired to order one on Tuesday and within the time it took me to add it to my cart and put in my CC Info they were sold out and I missed out....so yesterday i got up early brewed some coffee and i opened my browser and for the next 3 hours hit F5 every few mins.....needless to say I finally got one!

lol so crazy....i can understand when it first comes out that supply might be tight but after 3 months supply is still not keeping up with demand is nutz.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Just got mine set up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appears pixel perfect, backlight bleeding was very slight
> 
> I need to work on the colors a little as I can tell a big difference from my samsung monitor but I will get to that shortly.
> 
> set to 144hz and g-sync was on by default!
> 
> now to test out the 780's at 1440p!!


Like the set up man, that monitor is a sexy beast lol You game there or is that just your testing place?


----------



## yawnbox

Hey PG278Q Owners

I see that a number of you purchased yours from Fry's. I don't even see the monitor listed on their website, so I can't see if it's in stock locally. Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Like the set up man, that monitor is a sexy beast lol You game there or is that just your testing place?


Thank you!

Yeah that's my battlestation for now! I am planning on getting a new desk solution soon!


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> 
> getting mine home in a hurry


Now how about some pics of that sweet ride?


----------



## Crimson AL

Amazon had 14 for $808 or something like that and i saw them when they first popped up about 30 minutes ago and they lasted for like 5 minutes max.

Ordered mine from here earlier today says they won't ship till Sunday though, was hoping they would today, oh well. Thanks for this thread too, big help in making my decision to get one.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/PG278Q_ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_G-Sync_LED_Monitor


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> 
> getting mine home in a hurry


Jersey plates? Where you at? gimmi a ride in godzilla, i'll love you forever


----------



## Kogyaru

had my rog swift for awhile now

loving it


----------



## felladium

I just got to put this thing through its paces, and it's frickin' amazing! I can definitely tell it's not an IPS panel (I own one), but it still looks great! Buttery-smooth game play with high 1440p framerates gives me a chubby. I'm talking full chub, too!

780 Ti + PG278Q = AMAZEBALLS!!!


----------



## Crimson AL

That was my biggest concern was that I have a qnix monitor and the drop in the purty picture would bother me. Sounds like the difference is fine when factoring in all the other benefits. And I do miss the high refresh rate. So this seems to fit the bill. I'll find out next week for sure.


----------



## mtbiker033

I'm looking for suggestions or an ICC profile to use? I don't know much about setting that up and definitely have never calibrated before (don't own the hardware) any suggestions would be appreciated.

the colors on my samsung monitor were definitely a little better, however, I played some BF4 campaign and









this thing is amazing!!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions or an ICC profile to use? I don't know much about setting that up and definitely have never calibrated before (don't own the hardware) any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> the colors on my samsung monitor were definitely a little better, however, I played some BF4 campaign and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is amazing!!


i plan to try out tftcentral's ICC profile (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm) but every monitor is a little different so it's a bit of a crapshoot for us without calibration equipment.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i plan to try out tftcentral's ICC profile (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm) but every monitor is a little different so it's a bit of a crapshoot for us without calibration equipment.


thank you, I will try that one too!


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> That was my biggest concern was that I have a qnix monitor and the drop in the purty picture would bother me. Sounds like the difference is fine when factoring in all the other benefits. And I do miss the high refresh rate. So this seems to fit the bill. I'll find out next week for sure.


Yeah. If this thing was IPS or equivalent, I would totally jizz my pants. That's really all it's missing. I guess I'll have to settle for a 27" IPS panel as my second display... If that's not a first-world problem, I don't know what is.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> Yeah. If this thing was IPS or equivalent, I would totally jizz my pants. That's really all it's missing. I guess I'll have to settle for a 27" IPS panel as my second display... If that's not a first-world problem, I don't know what is.


Haha I'm right there with you man. I have two dell U2414h IPS panels as my secondary. Currently the Qnix @ 100hz as my stand in until the ROG gets back from ASUS RMA. And a Dell U3011 chilling on the shelf. If that isn't first world problems. I don't know what is..


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions or an ICC profile to use? I don't know much about setting that up and definitely have never calibrated before (don't own the hardware) any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> the colors on my samsung monitor were definitely a little better, however, I played some BF4 campaign and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is amazing!!


I just calibrated mine I can send you the profile. Though it is really not advised to use someone else's profile. spyder 4 is on sale at amazon.


----------



## Deadeye

Is there color change when comparing 60hz to 144hz on swift? I know my benq x11 going to 144hz colors look washed out


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Is there color change when comparing 60hz to 144hz on swift? I know my benq x11 going to 144hz colors look washed out


No.


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Is there color change when comparing 60hz to 144hz on swift? I know my benq x11 going to 144hz colors look washed out


I found it to be the exact opposite. I went from a 60Hz IPS display to the Swift, and the Swift looked horribly washed out and "pixel-y" before I changed the refresh rate in Windows to 144Hz.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Or A just means October.


Yup.

Mine is an EALNxxxx serial number. Made in October. I ordered it October 31st from Newegg right when they got a new batch. Makes sense. Zero issues.


----------



## minnus

Revisiting my "lack of" issues, it does appear that the backlight bleeding is a bit more noticeable than I originally diagnosed (I was in a lab where I had limited control over the lights). Not noticeable unless pure black.

I loaded up Portal 2 and ULMB - spammed camera movement, and did not notice any vertical lines. It could be very well that I just don't know what they look like. So far, I am fairly happy with this monitor. The colors and the IQ is certainly acceptable (sitting next to my U3011).


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> I just calibrated mine I can send you the profile. Though it is really not advised to use someone else's profile. spyder 4 is on sale at amazon.


I used the icc profile from TFT central and it seems to be working well, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> Revisiting my "lack of" issues, it does appear that the backlight bleeding is a bit more noticeable than I originally diagnosed (I was in a lab where I had limited control over the lights). Not noticeable unless pure black.
> 
> I loaded up Portal 2 and ULMB - spammed camera movement, and did not notice any vertical lines. It could be very well that I just don't know what they look like. So far, I am fairly happy with this monitor. The colors and the IQ is certainly acceptable (sitting next to my U3011).


I also have u3011 next to my swift and I'm very happy with swift image quality. I calibrated both and hardly notice any difference in color.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

How important is it to calibrate? I must look into this I guess. I thought mine looked awesome just out of the box.


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> I found it to be the exact opposite. I went from a 60Hz IPS display to the Swift, and the Swift looked horribly washed out and "pixel-y" before I changed the refresh rate in Windows to 144Hz.


Not to worry you, but you may want to keep an eye on that for a few days. There shouldn't be any difference between 60hz and 144hz with this monitor. My first one had issues with image quality altering when using different refresh rates, and it got worse as time went on and eventually, all three modes became unusable. However, in my case, that occurred rather quickly (24hrs), so it may not have any relation to your monitor.


----------



## wholeeo

So Asus finally starts to process my advanced RMA but something is strange. They place a hold on my card for $1150 instead of the Swift's $800 I was expecting. I call in to see if this is normal and the customer service rep tells me that they may have upgraded me to a different monitor due to stock not being available. She also mentions that this wouldn't be done without an approval from me which they never received. She couldn't immediately provide me with what they are replacing the monitor with and is supposed to be giving me a call back with said information. To add to this there isn't even a monitor that Asus sells in the $1150 price range that I could find.

What are they doing over there at Asus, smh.


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Not to worry you, but you may want to keep an eye on that for a few days. There shouldn't be any difference between 60hz and 144hz with this monitor. My first one had issues with image quality altering when using different refresh rates, and it got worse as time went on and eventually, all three modes became unusable. However, in my case, that occurred rather quickly (24hrs), so it may not have any relation to your monitor.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll definitely keep a lookout for that.


----------



## brandon6199

Anyone have any recommendations as far as a type of screen cleaner/cloth to use on the Swift? It has a matte coating and I got a few smudges on the screen and don't want to make it worse. My MacBook has a glossy screen that is very easy to clean, but I feel as if my Swift needs to be treated differently.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Thoth420

Worst mistake ever Returning this display. Nothing comes close even with G Sync off and it set to 120hz or even G sync on with 60 hz. I can't find one anywhere reputable. At least I got a full refund via Newegg Premiere. If anyone has one they want to sell. PM plx.









The list of other displays I tried would be daunting......


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> How important is it to calibrate? I must look into this I guess. I thought mine looked awesome just out of the box.


I work in photoshop too on my u3011, and it is just a must for photo editing work. I calibrate Swift too because I want my 2 monitors look similar in color. Also I'm sure that game designers are using color management and if I calibrate my screen I'll see game colors more like designers intended them to be seen.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So Asus finally starts to process my advanced RMA but something is strange. They place a hold on my card for $1150 instead of the Swift's $800 I was expecting. I call in to see if this is normal and the customer service rep tells me that they may have upgraded me to a different monitor due to stock not being available. She also mentions that this wouldn't be done without an approval from me which they never received. She couldn't immediately provide me with what they are replacing the monitor with and is supposed to be giving me a call back with said information. To add to this there isn't even a monitor that Asus sells in the $1150 price range that I could find.
> 
> What are they doing over there at Asus, smh.


This should be interesting how they spin this one! Keep us updated.


----------



## quovadis123

I work in photoshop too on my u3011, and it is just a must for photo editing work. I calibrate Swift too because I want my 2 monitors look similar in color. Also I'm sure that game designers are using color management and if I calibrate my screen I'll see game colors more like designers intended them to be seen.[/quote]

well photoshop looks like crap on a regular TN panel.
This swift is starting to sound like a high end IPS panel??? Or have you never compared to IPS?


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> well photoshop looks like crap on a regular TN panel.
> This swift is starting to sound like a high end IPS panel??? Or have you never compared to IPS?


Do not misunderstand me, you can't really do photo editing on Swift. My calibration software actually gives report on color quality and Swift has much narrower gamut than IPS u3011.
Having said that, I think it's the best TN panel I've ever seen.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations as far as a type of screen cleaner/cloth to use on the Swift? It has a matte coating and I got a few smudges on the screen and don't want to make it worse. My MacBook has a glossy screen that is very easy to clean, but I feel as if my Swift needs to be treated differently.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Microfiber cloth and a little water. Watch the Techquickie video on how to clean LCD screens.


----------



## wholeeo

Heads up, the Micro Center in NJ has one in stock.


----------



## Tennobanzai

The red led ring only goes on when gsync is enabled right? Mine doesn't turn on even when it says gsync its on in the monitor menu and visit settings.

I guess I'll be checking if I have any flaws this weekend.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> The red led ring only goes on when gsync is enabled right? Mine doesn't turn on even when it says gsync its on in the monitor menu and visit settings.
> 
> I guess I'll be checking if I have any flaws this weekend.


Red ring around monitor stand is on (solid red) when monitor is on (light in motion) ..... then pulse's when in stand by mode.. Your small led light will turn red when gsync is engaged..white in normal mode and green in 3d mode..and amber when in stand by mode... hope this helps


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> The red led ring only goes on when gsync is enabled right? Mine doesn't turn on even when it says gsync its on in the monitor menu and visit settings.
> 
> I guess I'll be checking if I have any flaws this weekend.


No - it's controlled independently - menu : system setup : Light In Motion : ON / Off


----------



## mtbiker033

well I must say I am thoroughly impressed with this display!

metro last light looks and plays so smooth it's amazing! It's just unreal.


----------



## Porter_

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/BB1CFD38-4800-46E7-A10B-0C71437C0715.jpg.html

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/06B0BAA9-9927-4365-BA04-2484AEE23E0C.jpg.html

Got mine today! Can't wait to set it up and test out some gaming.


----------



## DoctorTango

Hello,

I finally was able to get my hands on a Swift last week and it's been great. However I've noticed some weird behavior that I haven't seen anyone post about. Whenever I leave the screen turned off for extended periods of time (while I'm away at work, over night,) after turning it back on I get odd vertical line artifacts. It looks like every other vertical line of pixels is slightly off-set from the previous, creating a zig-zag pattern all the way across the screen. The only way I can fix it is to restart my computer. If I unplug or disable the display, when I re-enable it my computer fails to give any images on either of monitors. Anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## fomoz

Aww yea


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Red ring around monitor stand is on (solid red) when monitor is on (light in motion) ..... then pulse's when in stand by mode.. Your small led light will turn red when gsync is engaged..white in normal mode and green in 3d mode..and amber when in stand by mode... hope this helps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> No - it's controlled independently - menu : system setup : Light In Motion : ON / Off


Thanks, red led works now!

Anyone know how to fix this issue?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

It's here!!! My SN is the EALMQS as well and I've go no issues. Also no issues with my 780 SLI setup!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks, red led works now!
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this issue?


It's hard to tell from the video but are you talking about the little like lines at the bottom of the screen? some of the vehicles in BF4 have like a blurry type of look to their view, does it look just like that if you jump out of the AA vehicle (infantry)?


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Aww yea


It seems that you waste even more money than I do, have to show this to my wife .


----------



## z0so

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Gawd this thing is NICE.


----------



## JBCool

Just received round 3 at my work! Gonna test it when I get home. E9 serial number. Don't know if that's good or bad.............


----------



## JBCool

Looks like the third time's the charm, baby!









So far, so good. Been using it for an hour and no glaring issues. Backlight bleeding and panel uniformity is much, much better than my last one. It's not perfect, and some sections stick out more than others in dark scenes, but I really think this is about as good as I can expect.

Otherwise I'm really thrilled! I'm a little too excited right now to say much more (need to play some games, dammit!), but I will post pics and more comments later.


----------



## Porter_

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/22DC5998-F02F-4385-AD60-9079CE9369EA.jpg.html

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/D43147D2-93A1-4F28-A630-D6EB9CB54F9B.jpg.html

This thing is fantastic. Colors are extremely close to my PB278Q, this is the best TN panel I've ever used. I've been playing at 120hz and the fluidity is awesome. Having a blast right now with BF4, COD:Black Ops 2, and COD:AW. Now I just need a little more gpu horsepower since I've had to lower settings in BF4 down to medium to stay around 120 fps. Waiting on the 980Ti (whatever nvidia's next card will be) so I can try 144hz, g-sync, and ULMB.

edit: also not a single stuck/dead pixel and very little backlight bleed (practically none).


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> SO anyone else here going back and playing all your games to see how much better they look? So far everything looks better now for me.


Originally I had an Asus *PB*278Q. which is their 1440p IPS, and I returned it because I couldn't tolerate the input lag, so I had to go back to my 1080p and I literally refused to play any game until I got 1440p again, there really is *SUCH* a difference. 1080p sorta feels like 720p did to me when I was at 1080p.

I waited a month to get a Swift and now I can finally enjoy 1440p with no input lag, plus 144hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Looks like the third time's the charm, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good. Been using it for an hour and no glaring issues. Backlight bleeding and panel uniformity is much, much better than my last one. It's not perfect, and some sections stick out more than others in dark scenes, but I really think this is about as good as I can expect.
> 
> Otherwise I'm really thrilled! I'm a little too excited right now to say much more (need to play some games, dammit!), but I will post pics and more comments later.


Bad situation you were in, but glad you got one that so far seems to be a keeper!

It truly is a fantastic monitor, I'm sure the hassle was worth it


----------



## HiTechPixel

Alright, so it seems that with the EA batch (October?) they've fixed pretty much all issues with the panels and/or improved their quality control.


----------



## fomoz

Guys,

I got my screens (EA batch). Everything looks good. Haven't noticed any dead pixelsNot a lot of backlight bleeding, but one of the screens is visually better than the others. Colors look good compared to my IPS screens.

Now, I have a problem. Games seem to be stuck at 70 fps max even though I run screens at 144 hz. Any ideas? FPS limter is set to 138 in RivaTuner.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I got my screens (EA batch). Everything looks good. Haven't noticed any dead pixelsNot a lot of backlight bleeding, but one of the screens is visually better than the others. Colors look good compared to my IPS screens.
> 
> Now, I have a problem. Games seem to be stuck at 70 fps max even though I run screens at 144 hz. Any ideas? FPS limter is set to 138 in RivaTuner.


Which games and at what resolution?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Alright, so it seems that with the EA batch (October?) they've fixed pretty much all issues with the panels and/or improved their quality control.


Proof?


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Which games and at what resolution?


For example Crysis 3 at 7824x1440. No games go above 72 fps in surround. They hit max fps at 2560x1440 tho. My i7-3770K is running at stock speed due to heating problems.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Proof?


I returned mine (E8) and got a new one (EA). None of the old problems are prevalent.

Also, according to many who have received one from EA batch or newer haven't had any problems that earlier batches have.


----------



## tcrews

Love the monitor zero issues as reported earlier in the thread. Made is Sept with a serial number starting with E9L. Pretty sweet monitor


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I returned mine (E8) and got a new one (EA). None of the old problems are prevalent.
> 
> Also, according to many who have received one from EA batch or newer haven't had any problems that earlier batches have.


I imagine the public will never read an official statement that they have made revisions because I imagine several owners would then try to get the revision.

My guess isn't so much a revision or hardware change as it would be better quality assurance.

For me, mine is perfect except for the inversion issue and regarding that, I'm not convinced that they all don't have it and that some users simply can't or don't see it. I see it but it also isn't so bothersome that it takes away from the experience overall. However, if I knew for a fact it was corrected in recent models then I would very likely get a newer one.


----------



## Wihglah

I have an E8

Zero dead pixels and I can't see any light bleed.


----------



## Thoth420

@HiTechPixel

Where can I order an EA model in the US? Or preorder one? Auto Notify?
Anyone know who is replenishing stock with the EA for sure?


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been a member of this club since near the start and have owned the monitor since near it's release and have only recently come across this issue:
> 
> When you press the physical button on the monitor to turn it off, the monitor should stay off no matter what unless you press the physical power button on the monitor again, like every other monitor I've had. But the strange thing is, after the PC idles for about 20 minutes, with the monitor off, the monitor turns itself back on again, after being shut off. It's as if it is always on stand by even when pressing the physical power button on the monitor. I've noticed that windows 7 makes a notification sound just as the monitor turns on by itself, and I see in the notification bar "Nvidia gsync display connected".
> 
> Also, when pressing the physic power off switch to turn off the monitor, and waiting a few minutes, the monitor won't turn on again unless I unplug and then re-plug it into the wall power point. This is hell frustrating. Sometimes I get the problem that others are having too, where you need to unplug and then re-plug the display cable. I hate unplugging and re-plugging cables! Anyone having these issues? Advice please???
> 
> EDIT: Resetting monitor OSD to default does not help.
> Reverting to Nvidia whql335 drivers did not help.
> Cables are plugged in securely.
> Thanks


Just starting having the problem as well. It keeps switching itself on every hour or so in the middle of the ******* night. So annoying.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> @HiTechPixel
> 
> Where can I order an EA model in the US? Or preorder one? Auto Notify?
> Anyone know who is replenishing stock with the EA for sure?


It is assumed that the "A" simply represents that it was manufactured in October. I got mine about 4 days ago, and it was also manufactured in October. I imagine that any unit you get now will be October or later ("B" for November).


----------



## Silent Scone

Got mine last week. Absolutely brilliant screen. G-Sync makes a huge difference, it's even quite fun to watch it cope with 30 FPS caps lol. Unfortunately, and the owners board does surprise me as I've got 2 dead pixels on mine. They're grey though and not very obvious so I'm not all that bothered. I don't think I've ever owned a TN panel without at least one... I think you all just see what you want to see, frankly









Very happy overall


----------



## blackfox2526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackfox2526*
> 
> Got my pg278q last week..
> 3 bright and 1 dark dead pixel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i returned it to the asus service center they didn't accept it as ZBD warranty and did nothing for me.....
> now i have to do something legal to see what would happen.
> 
> Really didn't think that their service and support are that bad as a giant multinational computer hardware and electronics company.


Update 11/17/2014

Ok Since last post i contact the Asus officials about my situation and they told me that they will replace my monitor with a brand new one. Hope this one be ok. one of my friend also got one of these and i ( despite what happened to me and the dead pixel drama ) really love it's quality and performance. fingers crossed this one be a pixel perfect.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Just starting having the problem as well. It keeps switching itself on every hour or so in the middle of the ******* night. So annoying.


Yeah, I am typing up a return right ow, better luck with the next one. I actually have the power point and switch next to me in bed, saves me from getting up and walking across the room. Still a PITA.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> It is assumed that the "A" simply represents that it was manufactured in October. I got mine about 4 days ago, and it was also manufactured in October. I imagine that any unit you get now will be October or later ("B" for November).


Only if the store doesn't have any old stock. Here in Sweden (or pretty much anywhere else than US) stores have hundreds of these in stock. I'm going to wait a bit so that I don't risk getting an old batch.


----------



## fomoz

Guys, it looks like there's a problem with the 344.65 drivers in Surround. It looks like v-sync is enabled regardless of what setting it's set to in the nVidia control panel.

I've been testing this in Portal 2. At 7824x1440 with the screens set to 144 Hz, my fps are stuck multiples of this number: 72, 36, etc, with V-Sync set to G-SYNC or Off in the control panel.

If I set the resolution to 2560x1440, then the fps is pinned to 143 with Vsync set to G-SYNC or 209 fps with Vsync set to OFF.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Guys, it looks like there's a problem with the 344.65 drivers in Surround. It looks like v-sync is enabled regardless of what setting it's set to in the nVidia control panel.
> 
> I've been testing this in Portal 2. At 7824x1440 with the screens set to 144 Hz, my fps are stuck multiples of this number: 72, 36, etc, with V-Sync set to G-SYNC or Off in the control panel.
> 
> If I set the resolution to 2560x1440, then the fps is pinned to 143 with Vsync set to G-SYNC or 209 fps with Vsync set to OFF.


Not sure if related, new Swift owner here...but with the Evil Within I cannot get G-Sync to work regardless of CP override.


----------



## Eralma

Hello, just to share my experience. I bought mine on October 24 on Amazon (thanks to nowinstock..com), so far no noticeable flaws although I haven't run the tests mentioned earlier in this forum and maybe I won't... Last week I went on a gaming marathon on several games and it was amazing! Coming from a 27" IPS korean monitor the improvement was huge, especially in smoothness! And yes Gsync really really makes the diference


----------



## macmall

Got mine yesterday, zero dead pixels and almost no black light bleed, very impressed with this beast!

Colors aren't the greatest even when you calibrate them IMO, its a TN though so this was expected, I must say its one hell of a monitor though, it makes playing games fun again for me, my eye's are very sensitive and I just love how smooth everything is and fluid along with 1440p..

Gsync is nice, its crazy how smooth everything is when playing a game, its hard to describe but its just so fluid and responsive...

Its a 9/10 easily!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/22DC5998-F02F-4385-AD60-9079CE9369EA.jpg.html
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/D43147D2-93A1-4F28-A630-D6EB9CB54F9B.jpg.html
> 
> This thing is fantastic. Colors are extremely close to my PB278Q, this is the best TN panel I've ever used. I've been playing at 120hz and the fluidity is awesome. Having a blast right now with BF4, COD:Black Ops 2, and COD:AW. Now I just need a little more gpu horsepower since I've had to lower settings in BF4 down to medium to stay around 120 fps. Waiting on the 980Ti (whatever nvidia's next card will be) so I can try 144hz, g-sync, and ULMB.
> 
> edit: also not a single stuck/dead pixel and very little backlight bleed (practically none).


yes BF4 does look amazing on it! and Zavod looks especially amazing with the nice lighting.

Have you tried using SweetFX+eFX combo (for win 8.1 if it applies to you) and kputte's preset? by doing that you turn off the post processing AA and deferred AA and not only are the colors even better in game but there is performance boost with having those in game AA features off. It really looks amazing. I use a user.cfg with my frames capped at 144 and it stays pegged right there most of the time with that set-up.

I have helped all my friends set it up it's really easy, hit me up if you want to try it.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/22DC5998-F02F-4385-AD60-9079CE9369EA.jpg.html
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/D43147D2-93A1-4F28-A630-D6EB9CB54F9B.jpg.html
> 
> This thing is fantastic. Colors are extremely close to my PB278Q, this is the best TN panel I've ever used. I've been playing at 120hz and the fluidity is awesome. Having a blast right now with BF4, COD:Black Ops 2, and COD:AW. Now I just need a little more gpu horsepower since I've had to lower settings in BF4 down to medium to stay around 120 fps. Waiting on the 980Ti (whatever nvidia's next card will be) so I can try 144hz, g-sync, and ULMB.
> 
> edit: also not a single stuck/dead pixel and very little backlight bleed (practically none).


Hey nice pictures you took of the monitor. Wondering when you get a chance if you can post your monitor settings and icc profile if any and nvidia control panel settings.

I'm always looking for the best color quality with this monitor.


----------



## Eralma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> yes BF4 does look amazing on it! and Zavod looks especially amazing with the nice lighting.
> 
> Have you tried using SweetFX+eFX combo (for win 8.1 if it applies to you) and kputte's preset? by doing that you turn off the post processing AA and deferred AA and not only are the colors even better in game but there is performance boost with having those in game AA features off. It really looks amazing. I use a user.cfg with my frames capped at 144 and it stays pegged right there most of the time with that set-up.
> 
> I have helped all my friends set it up it's really easy, hit me up if you want to try it.


Hi, I'm interested in learning about this "SweetFX+eFX combo", first time I heard about this, could you lead me where to get it or set it up please?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eralma*
> 
> Hi, I'm interested in learning about this "SweetFX+eFX combo", first time I heard about this, could you lead me where to get it or set it up please?


absolutely no problem!

I have the files downloaded you need, you just place them in your battlefield 4 folder, then make changes to the settings in game or in test range. It's that easy.

The eFX combo is needed for windows8.1 and if you are using that I can send you the files. If you have a gmail address I can share them through google drive as I already have the folder uploaded to it. If not pm me your email address you use and I will send it to you.


----------



## Eralma

Excelent! thank you! yes I am using Win 8.1 x64 and I have a gmail account, i will send you a pm.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> yes BF4 does look amazing on it! and Zavod looks especially amazing with the nice lighting.
> 
> Have you tried using SweetFX+eFX combo (for win 8.1 if it applies to you) and kputte's preset? by doing that you turn off the post processing AA and deferred AA and not only are the colors even better in game but there is performance boost with having those in game AA features off. It really looks amazing. I use a user.cfg with my frames capped at 144 and it stays pegged right there most of the time with that set-up.
> 
> I have helped all my friends set it up it's really easy, hit me up if you want to try it.


i'm fine without using SweetFX, thanks for the suggestion though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Hey nice pictures you took of the monitor. Wondering when you get a chance if you can post your monitor settings and icc profile if any and nvidia control panel settings.
> 
> I'm always looking for the best color quality with this monitor.


i'm using tftcentral's calibrated settings but with reduced brightness (i play in a dim room as you can see). tftcentral found the default settings to be ideal so the only thing they adjusted was brightness. i'm running:

Brightness: 15
Contrast: 50
Color Temp: User Mode
RGB: 100, 100, 100

i'm also using their ICC profile (http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm). since i don't own a calibrator it's really just a crapshoot but it looks good to my eyes and the lagom tests look fine.

edit: also i bumped color saturation in Catalyst Control Center up to 103 (3% higher).


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Yeah, I am typing up a return right ow, better luck with the next one. I actually have the power point and switch next to me in bed, saves me from getting up and walking across the room. Still a PITA.


It doesn't make any sense, its been fine all day when I have been at work but decides to start switching itself on during the night.

Lets hope we both get decent returns.


----------



## Deadeye

So i've got my Swift i think it's E9 but having problem getting 144hz, i'm using Palit 580 GTX maybe because of that i'm only getting 85hz on display port? I have BenQ XL2411T and i can reach 144hz but then again i'm using DVI cable.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> So i've got my Swift i think it's E9 but having problem getting 144hz, i'm using Palit 580 GTX maybe because of that i'm only getting 85hz on display port? I have BenQ XL2411T and i can reach 144hz but then again i'm using DVI cable.


yup - GPU is limiting the refresh rate at 1440p.


----------



## Deadeye

But i tried 1080p still the same problem, will try whit lower rez later but i have this feeling either faulty monitor, but more likely display port is old standart


----------



## Deadeye

Nah i will be returning this monitor, i've noticed a lot of pixel walk and when playing battlefield 4 Locker maps and where are bars pixels are changing colour when moving, maybe thats what it is inversion, also when i die and when i shows player stats who shot me i'm getting pixel wall, definitely returning this monitor. At first was thinking maybe my GPU is making this problem but i think this whats it's called inversion. Any tips? this is using 85hz refresh rate.

The things is i was not looking for it just played as normal but noticed straight away these metal bars change color to green and other, also when i'm inside the locker and looking outside at bright light and moving mouse i can see a loot of like green blur


----------



## chrisk1

Anyone having issues with nvidia driver not showing the G-Sync option?
I have been playing WoW, and sometimes G-sync doesn't come on (led is white).
I am running drivers 344.65. I have to reboot for the nvidia control panel is see the swift.

Once I do that...WoW is fine.

I am running:

344.65
Win 8.1 64
780 GTX Classified


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Nah i will be returning this monitor, i've noticed a lot of pixel walk and when playing battlefield 4 Locker maps and where are bars pixels are changing colour when moving, maybe thats what it is inversion, also when i die and when i shows player stats who shot me i'm getting pixel wall, definitely returning this monitor. At first was thinking maybe my GPU is making this problem but i think this whats it's called inversion. Any tips? this is using 85hz refresh rate


I have a feeling that this is normal but at the same time it's very obvious on this monitor. I posted a video of me in BF4 while in a tank and it looks like things are flickering a lot. I switched to my old monitor and it's there but a lot less prominent.

It seems like flickering happens a lot with this monitor but that might be due to gsync or the 144hz. Loading in BF4, SC2, etc, I see a lot of flickering.


----------



## afokke

any way to reduce colour banding on this monitor? that's the only problem I really have with the display's colors. what color settings affect it the most?


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I have a feeling that this is normal but at the same time it's very obvious on this monitor. I posted a video of me in BF4 while in a tank and it looks like things are flickering a lot. I switched to my old monitor and it's there but a lot less prominent.
> 
> It seems like flickering happens a lot with this monitor but that might be due to gsync or the 144hz. Loading in BF4, SC2, etc, I see a lot of flickering.


Maybe it's suppose to be like that but... i never noticed this with my Benq never, but whit this i just played for 2 hours and noticed straight away.

I will try to tomorrow to take a video and show it to you all but i think you know what i'm talking about


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> edit: also i bumped color saturation in Catalyst Control Center up to 103 (3% higher).


Gsync monitor? Catalyst Control Center? Head exploding.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Maybe it's suppose to be like that but... i never noticed this with my Benq never, but whit this i just played for 2 hours and noticed straight away.
> 
> I will try to tomorrow to take a video and show it to you all but i think you know what i'm talking about


I didn't notice it either on 2 other monitors until the Swift. I almost feel dizzy/headaches after I drive the APC/Tanks for awhile. The weapon bars, death cam, etc don't annoy me enough to care tho.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Gsync monitor? Catalyst Control Center? Head exploding.


i also can't run 144hz, i'm limited to 120hz. let that sink in to your fragile psyche.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Nah i will be returning this monitor, i've noticed a lot of pixel walk and when playing battlefield 4 Locker maps and where are bars pixels are changing colour when moving, maybe thats what it is inversion, also when i die and when i shows player stats who shot me i'm getting pixel wall, definitely returning this monitor. At first was thinking maybe my GPU is making this problem but i think this whats it's called inversion. Any tips? this is using 85hz refresh rate.
> 
> The things is i was not looking for it just played as normal but noticed straight away these metal bars change color to green and other, also when i'm inside the locker and looking outside at bright light and moving mouse i can see a loot of like green blur


Are you able to run 120Hz? I see less of what you're describing the higher the refresh rate on mine.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Are you able to run 120Hz? I see less of what you're describing the higher the refresh rate on mine.


I'm only able to run at 85hz :/

here are some screen shoot that i'm getting green color cast also there will be dropbox videos

Asus green colour cast?


Benq no problems


And here are with full videos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hfztffnp2udtl7z/AACzRahLkmKWb4Q0NQOUXKqLa?dl=0


----------



## Tennobanzai

That looks like something else then what I was talking about. I'll try to replicate that same issue when I get home.

This is what I was talking about. mtbiker033 Mentioned it normal in some vehicles and I noticed it on my other monitors as well.


----------



## Deadeye

If drop box not working uploaded some videos to you tube, please note first time uploading video on youtube


----------



## DRen72

Yeah, that green issue is something else but I do see the inversion.


----------



## Deadeye

Here is another one: 




Also i think i found a pictures this is from another thread that person has problems whit it:

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-QgxEZJ1HyUY/VE2bc9jwHKI/AAAAAAAABUo/XWuSY2kM93o/s2560/pg278q_taskbar_vertical_bars_notvisible.png

Here it shows that some pixels has green and purple lines on them, i have the same problem in bf4 in some cases, but what i notice if i lower my rez to 1080 i think that problems is gone, it's similar to what in photography world called moire effect example here: http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/attachments/pentax-dslr-discussion/45105d1255568580-k-x-vs-k-7-what-accounts-price-difference-moire_5d.jpg so i'm getting something similar if running in 1440p


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> any way to reduce colour banding on this monitor? that's the only problem I really have with the display's colors. what color settings affect it the most?


Is that where the characters (letters) have a slight red tinge to them???? If so I would love to know as well. Driving me insane.


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i also can't run 144hz, i'm limited to 120hz. let that sink in to your fragile psyche.


Are you going to buy nvidia card or are you planning on using it with AMD?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Are you going to buy nvidia card or are you planning on using it with AMD?


Yeah I'll get the 980Ti (or whatever nvidia's next card is) when it's released.


----------



## fomoz

Please disregard what I said about Surround problems. It looks like my PC can't pull more than 70-74 FPS at 7824x1440. The fps aren't halved afterwards, it's working fine. G-SYNC is awesome at this point


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Please disregard what I said about Surround problems. It looks like my PC can't pull more than 70-74 FPS at 7824x1440. The fps aren't halved afterwards, it's working fine. G-SYNC is awesome at this point


I believe you're also CPU limited on running those titans in Quad SLI. Don't get me wrong I have a 3770k @ 4.5 and a z77 with PLX. But I did notice a bit of CPU bottleneck running tri-sli 670s. Mostly because there just isn't enough PCIE lanes that the CPU can support.

Look into a x99 upgrade.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Just moved to Ohio and noticed there are a few Micro Centers near me. I've never been to one and I have the day off, so I figured what the heck. I'll make the trip.

Originally it was just going to be for the Intel 4790K on sale for $250 for an upcoming ITX build, but I noticed they also have the ROG Swift in stock. Oh boy. I'm going to have to hide the plastic money cards.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> That looks like something else then what I was talking about. I'll try to replicate that same issue when I get home.
> 
> This is what I was talking about. mtbiker033 Mentioned it normal in some vehicles and I noticed it on my other monitors as well.


Did you had any luck replicating my problem?

Or any one else who has bf4 couldreplicate it?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Did you had any luck replicating my problem?
> 
> Or any one else who has bf4 couldreplicate it?


I'll try it right now, but TBH, i'm probably the worse person to do this. I'm slightly colorblind and one of my colors i'm bad at is green. I'll just go ahead and record where I think you did it.

It looks pretty obvious in your videos but idk..


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just tried and didn't see those green colors like in your video. I took some recordings from the general area you did yours as well. I hope someone else tries for you as well.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I just tried and didn't see those green colors like in your video. I took some recordings from the general area you did yours as well. I hope someone else tries for you as well.


Thanks pal will have a look later. What is your monitor sn number ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Thanks pal will have a look later. What is your monitor sn number ?


I forgot the exact serial but it's a October production model


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i think i found a pictures this is from another thread that person has problems whit it:
> 
> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-QgxEZJ1HyUY/VE2bc9jwHKI/AAAAAAAABUo/XWuSY2kM93o/s2560/pg278q_taskbar_vertical_bars_notvisible.png
> 
> Here it shows that some pixels has green and purple lines on them, i have the same problem in bf4 in some cases, but what i notice if i lower my rez to 1080 i think that problems is gone, it's similar to what in photography world called moire effect example here: http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/attachments/pentax-dslr-discussion/45105d1255568580-k-x-vs-k-7-what-accounts-price-difference-moire_5d.jpg so i'm getting something similar if running in 1440p


I found a similar thread about that type of ghosting artifact on some Dell monitors, but it was on the borders of windows, green for 'gray/light' borders and cyan for dark.
It was an overdrive problem and was fixed on later revisions.

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19518262

If I didn't know any better, I'd blame a firmware defect (maybe the panel, idk).

Does that monitor have a service menu?
The previous Asus non gsync monitors did, usually you would enter it by holding down the menu button while pressing the power button, then releasing menu when the input source appeared (this would also disable the startup logo). In the VG248QE, there was a setting called "OD gain" which while it corresponded to the value of the Tracefree, but in hexadecimal: (00=00, 03=20, 06=40, 09=60, 0c=80, 0f=100 (left value=service menu, right value=tracefree setting), in the VG248QE, this was a GAIN value also, and could be adjusted INDEPENDENTLY of the tracefree setting. Big example I can think of:: Tracefree 80 was pretty nice, but Tracefree 100 had INTENSE overdrive artifacts (like the Benq T/Z series on "Premium", and if you used TF=100, the service menu would show "OD gain: 0F".

HOWEVER.....
Get this.
If you used TF=80 (0C in the service menu) and THEN changed it to 0F, this 0F was now a 'gain' on 0C, the main OSD would still show TF 80, and the inverse ghosting would get slightly worse (higher) than 80 but would be NOTHING like tracefree 100. It was almost like using an approximate (guesstimation) of Tracefree 85 or 90, if that existed.

Another kicker was that you could adjust this in lightboost mode, to perfectly fine tune how much inverse or double image ghosting balance you would have, although usually on a fully warmed up panel, the default for lightboost,,0F, was correct.

So if you guys can enter the service menu somehow (NO idea how you do it HOWEVER I have seen posts from people before who DID enter the service menu, or the monitor somehow defaulted to it (aka having the "Burn-in" setting enabled), and see if there's an overdrive control and if it affects the green ghosting tint or inversion artifacts.

Also--this is a long shot,
but see if your monitor is running in YCbCr color mode instead of RGB. This is 'usually' adjustable over HDMI, but displayport is supposed to use full range RGB....


----------



## DRen72

I'm just going to ask...
For those with September or October build dates do you still see the inversion issue?


----------



## Porter_

when waking my computer from sleep this monitor will turn on, show the desktop for a few seconds, flicker once or twice, and then go back to standby. only way to recover from this is to force shutdown the computer. of the 3 times i've woken my computer from sleep this has happened twice and one time it functioned as expected. anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## macmall

I freaking love this Swfit...my build is Sept and if there is inversion I don't notice it, my thing was dead pixels and Black light bleed and this thing has neither. Was playing BF4 and Borderlands 2 last night.....unreal the difference....I didn't think it would be so stark but after playing for 30 mins, smooth as butter and in 1440p....I just sat back and was like wow! Granted I've only had mine a few days, will see how its doing after this weekend.









My spec:

i7 4790k
SLI 780 TI KINGPINS
8 gig 2400


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> I believe you're also CPU limited on running those titans in Quad SLI. Don't get me wrong I have a 3770k @ 4.5 and a z77 with PLX. But I did notice a bit of CPU bottleneck running tri-sli 670s. Mostly because there just isn't enough PCIE lanes that the CPU can support.
> 
> Look into a x99 upgrade.


I think so, too. How much of a gain would I get from i7-5930K + X99? Do you know anyone with a similar setup?


----------



## Deadeye

Just bought 970 so will test these problems i have previously posted. Will test 144hz and why im getting 85hz also will test that green ghosting and pixel artifacts/inversion?/moire effect will post back soon


----------



## Falkentyne

Did you check the service menu? I know the swift has one, but I don't know how to enter it.
I wrote a giant post for you about that and you ....ahem...sort of ignored it....


----------



## Deadeye

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Did you check the service menu? I know the swift has one, but I don't know how to enter it.
> I wrote a giant post for you about that and you ....ahem...sort of ignored it....


I dint ignore it i was working... But not sure is it ok to enter that service menu and chamging things will i not lose waranty ?


----------



## Deadeye

*Update:
*Green ghosting is gone, and it's because i used rgb settings to lower green by 1 tick, and that eliminated the green cast instantly.

144hz is working as it should be on my new 970, when my old 580 only achieved 85hz

G-Sync working as it should be

*Only problem i have:
*Playing BF4 and locker map i still see slight moire pattern on the metal caged when moving my mouse lowering resolution it solves that problem, but whit max res same, also tried in BF4 in window mode and lowering resolution problem came back again. Maybe it's because this monitor i so high dpi that slight moire will be there?

Found a good pattern to test just move this slowly left and right:
http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/lg_ips236v/stripes_2.jpg

*Update 2:
*Asus, you will notice colouring pattern:





Benq, and there is nothing:


----------



## DRen72

I'm thinking if this monitor had a service or hidden menu someone would have discovered how to enter it by now.


----------



## wholeeo

So it looks like I'll be receiving my replacement on Friday. May the pixel gods bless me with a perfect panel. EAML*** serial if that means anything.


----------



## Tennobanzai

It seems the October makes have less issues or do some of these issues take time to show up?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It seems the October makes have less issues or do some of these issues take time to show up?


Either people don't see the issues or they're actually fixed. Dunno which it is.


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Either people don't see the issues or they're actually fixed. Dunno which it is.


I don't see any issues with mine. October. But I'm not sure what inversion is so can't really check.


----------



## mtbiker033

mine says manufacture date September 2014 but I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I'm thinking if this monitor had a service or hidden menu someone would have discovered how to enter it by now.


Someone did.
In fact it was one of the earlier posts on this thread. I think someone even posted a screenshot but that I'm not fully sure about.

They said their monitor was entering the service menu as soon as they powered it on, every time
(that usually only happens if you have burn-in mode enabled).
And another person said they were able to enter the service menu before, by some button combination (accident), but then they couldn't enter it again.

BTW almost all monitors have a service menu. That's how you do diagnostics and calibrate some of the settings.

Usually on Asus' previous hardware, you enter it by holding down the menu button while powering on the screen, until the Asus input logo appears; the main splash screen is usually bypassed this way (LED's flash instead, on the Benq)

That same sequence works on both the Benq Z monitors, T monitors, and the VG248QE And VG27H/E
And there's a secondary service menu on the Benqs, by holding down both menu and enter, while powering on.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Someone did.
> In fact it was one of the earlier posts on this thread. I think someone even posted a screenshot but that I'm not fully sure about.
> 
> They said their monitor was entering the service menu as soon as they powered it on, every time
> (that usually only happens if you have burn-in mode enabled).
> And another person said they were able to enter the service menu before, by some button combination (accident), but then they couldn't enter it again.
> 
> BTW almost all monitors have a service menu. That's how you do diagnostics and calibrate some of the settings.
> 
> Usually on Asus' previous hardware, you enter it by holding down the menu button while powering on the screen, until the Asus input logo appears; the main splash screen is usually bypassed this way (LED's flash instead, on the Benq)
> 
> That same sequence works on both the Benq Z monitors, T monitors, and the VG248QE And VG27H/E
> And there's a secondary service menu on the Benqs, by holding down both menu and enter, while powering on.


Yes but you said it yourself....no one has yet figured out how to do it.

Only reason I'm curious is to see if certain settings have been changed by the factory in recent builds.

BTW, do you know which post # that was? I've tried looking back but 4000+ posts.


----------



## Falkentyne

Actually I found it, but it wasn't called 'service menu'
It was called "burn in menu"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/1670

AND........

I found a PICTURE of the service menu:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/lightbox/post/22997794/id/2210417

"Found a fix for the burn in standby. Look for the button under the joystick marked x. Press is and it comes up with a menu on the top left hand corner with 3 check boxes. Un-mark the checkbox that says "burn in pattern". That should be it"

Now go see if there's some weird crap in there....


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So it looks like I'll be receiving my replacement on Friday. May the pixel gods bless me with a perfect panel. EAML*** serial if that means anything.


Could you please try to test moire does your display has this:
http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/lg_ips236v/stripes_2.jpg

Some videos to show what you need to look for

Asus, you will notice colouring pattern:





Benq, and there is nothing:




Edited by Deadeye - Today at 7:26 pm View History

And if any one else could try this please let me know also please mention what is your manufacturing date, mine is E9


----------



## DesmoLocke

My local Micro Center has 8 in stock, but some lucky devil has 3 of them reserved. I asked the very helpful associate what the serial numbers were and they were all E9. Should I wait for later production models? I was just excited to touch the box! lol


----------



## dboythagr8

Ok so I have a really strange issue and I'm hoping some one here can help. I have had a Swift since launch. I come home today and use my computer and I notice the fonts are a bit...off. Things look bold and more "vertical" than normal. I go to Google and to a web page and the same thing occurs. The picture itself on the Swift doesn't look as sharp. It's as if it's running at a different resolution than 2560x1440. However everywhere I look (NVCP, Windows Screen resolution) shows my resolution at 2560x1440. I plugged my 4k Samsung monitor in to see if it had the same issue and it did not. Clear as day. I've unplugged the cable from the GPU and when I plugged it back in it actually caused my machine to restart. Never happened before. Does anybody know what I am trying to describe? I've attached a image to show as best I can what I am seeing:



Something is definitely off here and it is driving me crazy. Hopefully someone here can help me out.

EDIT: I put it on ULMB and the screen starts pulsing. Is my monitor dying


----------



## Porter_

Looks normal to me. Did you apply resolution scaling in windows or chrome?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Looks normal to me. Did you apply resolution scaling in windows or chrome?


No I did not. I haven't changed anything. I definitely feel like something is up. The text doesn't look right. When I use my Samsung monitor everything looks fine again


----------



## Crimson AL

Received mine today shipped from Micro Center and got a September one. Everything seems fine so far. Only adjusted the visuals via nvidia control center so far and looking good. Only tested it on new COD so it's limited to 120 but noticed a huge difference in gameplay versus the qnix monitor. Colors aren't too far off and look great to me. Love it so far. Glad I picked one up. Everything works fine. Running it on 780ti's in SLI.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ok so I have a really strange issue and I'm hoping some one here can help. I have had a Swift since launch. I come home today and use my computer and I notice the fonts are a bit...off. Things look bold and more "vertical" than normal. I go to Google and to a web page and the same thing occurs. The picture itself on the Swift doesn't look as sharp. It's as if it's running at a different resolution than 2560x1440. However everywhere I look (NVCP, Windows Screen resolution) shows my resolution at 2560x1440. I plugged my 4k Samsung monitor in to see if it had the same issue and it did not. Clear as day. I've unplugged the cable from the GPU and when I plugged it back in it actually caused my machine to restart. Never happened before. Does anybody know what I am trying to describe? I've attached a image to show as best I can what I am seeing:
> 
> 
> 
> Something is definitely off here and it is driving me crazy. Hopefully someone here can help me out.
> 
> EDIT: I put it on ULMB and the screen starts pulsing. Is my monitor dying


Hmm...
I've seen this pulsing before.
I know EXACTLY what you saw.

This happened on my 2720Z when I tried to use a 1155 Vertical total to force lightboost at 121 hz (usually it's 1149 VT and 120hz)
the screen started pulsing as if I were using an old broken CRT or something.
But I also had frame freezing (hitching) every 4/5th of a second at that setting too.

Set it back to 120hz and the 1149 VT for lightboost (standard) and everything was just fine again.
1155VT and Lightboost at 121z is supposed to either be undocumented or not working.

I then decided to switch to the Asus VG248QE and the 121 hz lightboost...ahem...no pulsing at all. worked perfectly.
I then tried 125 hz lightboost..still no pulsing but got MASSIVE frame stuttering, literally every 1/8th of a second (much more rapid than the Benq at 121hz lightboost, but the backlight didn't pulsate).

Let's get your system back to stock. I want you you do BOTH things in order:

1) use display driver uninstaller and uninstall the Nvidia drivers.
2) reboot, do not install anything.
3) download custom resolution utility, run RESET-ALL.exe.
Reboot
4) reinstall the Nvidia drivers.

All fixed now?
Also in case you want it, you can get toastyX's experimental driver restarter (very useful in combination with reset-all) also on the CRU main page.


----------



## fomoz

Guys, did anyone else notice that when you run the screens @ 144 Hz on the desktop, the GPU doesn't enter the P8 state and stays in P2?

120 Hz:



144 Hz:


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Hmm...
> I've seen this pulsing before.
> I know EXACTLY what you saw.
> 
> This happened on my 2720Z when I tried to use a 1155 Vertical total to force lightboost at 121 hz (usually it's 1149 VT and 120hz)
> the screen started pulsing as if I were using an old broken CRT or something.
> But I also had frame freezing (hitching) every 4/5th of a second at that setting too.
> 
> Set it back to 120hz and the 1149 VT for lightboost (standard) and everything was just fine again.
> 1155VT and Lightboost at 121z is supposed to either be undocumented or not working.
> 
> I then decided to switch to the Asus VG248QE and the 121 hz lightboost...ahem...no pulsing at all. worked perfectly.
> I then tried 125 hz lightboost..still no pulsing but got MASSIVE frame stuttering, literally every 1/8th of a second (much more rapid than the Benq at 121hz lightboost, but the backlight didn't pulsate).
> 
> Let's get your system back to stock. I want you you do BOTH things in order:
> 
> 1) use display driver uninstaller and uninstall the Nvidia drivers.
> 2) reboot, do not install anything.
> 3) download custom resolution utility, run RESET-ALL.exe.
> Reboot
> 4) reinstall the Nvidia drivers.
> 
> All fixed now?
> Also in case you want it, you can get toastyX's experimental driver restarter (very useful in combination with reset-all) also on the CRU main page.


What custom utility are you referring to?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> What custom utility are you referring to?


http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU
^This is what he was referring to

Still lurking this thread hoping all the strange issues iron out and I can get one again....my ghetto version 1080 is ok for now though.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Guys, did anyone else notice that when you run the screens @ 144 Hz on the desktop, the GPU doesn't enter the P8 state and stays in P2?
> 
> 120 Hz:
> 
> 
> 
> 144 Hz:


Yeah.
144 hz uses LCD REDUCED timings and a lower vertical total than normal, to get 144hz to actually work--otherwise the LCD (Every LCD, in fact!) would just go out of scan range or display a blank screen.
When the vertical total is a lot lower than the default, this prevents the video card from downclocking fully (most common 24" and 27" screens use a vertical total of 1125 at 1920x1080).
Try to create a lcd STANDARD 144hz refresh rate (this will REQUIRE The toastyX pixel patcher as you exceed the 330 MHz bandwidth limit), not lcd reduced but standard (manual), in custom resolution utility (if there's already a 60hz timing there, then just click new and the 60hz timings will be filled in for you), click save, use the toastyX experimental driver restarter, choose 144hz...black screen.
you need to use LCD reduced timings for 144hz and reducing the vertical total stops videocards from downclocking fully.

When you're done with the black screens, just run reset-all (part of the file in the CRU package) and then use the toastyx experimental driver restarter, to go back to normal.

This is probably sort of similar; when you use a vertical total that is HIGHER than normal (not just a tiny bit higher, like, 1149, but much higher, like 1350 or 1500, many monitors (like the Benq Z series) use the 60 hz backlight pulse widths (60hz width is rated for 2.5ms at maximum). Willing to bet that other monitors do this too...


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Actually I found it, but it wasn't called 'service menu'
> It was called "burn in menu"
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/1670
> 
> AND........
> 
> I found a PICTURE of the service menu:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/lightbox/post/22997794/id/2210417
> 
> "Found a fix for the burn in standby. Look for the button under the joystick marked x. Press is and it comes up with a menu on the top left hand corner with 3 check boxes. Un-mark the checkbox that says "burn in pattern". That should be it"
> 
> Now go see if there's some weird crap in there....


That's great. Thanks. Now if we could only learn how to enter it.


----------



## DRen72

ROG forums are still reporting the inversion issue even with recent builds so it doesn't yet appear fixed.

For those that don't think they have it, try playing Far Cry 4 maxed out with nvidia settings under graphics. Holy cow...worst inversion yet. It's eveywhere.

First game where it's literally so bad it's destracting.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ok so I have a really strange issue and I'm hoping some one here can help. I have had a Swift since launch. I come home today and use my computer and I notice the fonts are a bit...off. Things look bold and more "vertical" than normal. I go to Google and to a web page and the same thing occurs. The picture itself on the Swift doesn't look as sharp. It's as if it's running at a different resolution than 2560x1440. However everywhere I look (NVCP, Windows Screen resolution) shows my resolution at 2560x1440. I plugged my 4k Samsung monitor in to see if it had the same issue and it did not. Clear as day. I've unplugged the cable from the GPU and when I plugged it back in it actually caused my machine to restart. Never happened before. Does anybody know what I am trying to describe? I've attached a image to show as best I can what I am seeing:
> 
> 
> 
> Something is definitely off here and it is driving me crazy. Hopefully someone here can help me out.
> 
> EDIT: I put it on ULMB and the screen starts pulsing. Is my monitor dying


Have you installed EVGA Precision X recently? There was a recent issue where it overwrote a few fonts when installed.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Have you installed EVGA Precision X recently? There was a recent issue where it overwrote a few fonts when installed.


No I use Afterburner. Have not installed a new version. Only thing I did today was install new Nvidia driver for Far Cry 4....

I mean look at this:



Font sizes all over the place are different. Very tiny lettering. Highly annoying and it is driving me crazy. Looking at the pic you really can't tell how bad it is...it makes me seem crazy


----------



## Deadeye

Thi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> No I use Afterburner. Have not installed a new version. Only thing I did today was install new Nvidia driver for Far Cry 4....
> 
> I mean look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Font sizes all over the place are different. Very tiny lettering. Highly annoying and it is driving me crazy. Looking at the pic you really can't tell how bad it is...it makes me seem crazy


This pick is from desktop itself print screen and not taking a pic of monitor? Then definitly sonething off whit sofware reinstall windows?


----------



## Deadeye

Whats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Guys, did anyone else notice that when you run the screens @ 144 Hz on the desktop, the GPU doesn't enter the P8 state and stays in P2?
> 
> 120 Hz:
> 
> 
> 
> 144 Hz:


Whats wrong whit P2 state? My gues that 144hz needs more gpu power and thats why its stays on that state


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Whats
> Whats wrong whit P2 state? My gues that 144hz needs more gpu power and thats why its stays on that state


Known problem. Just set your desktop to 120Hz. Then under Nvidia Control Panel, go to "Manage 3D settings" -> "Preferred Refresh Rate" set to "Highest Available and it will default to 144Hz in games


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> No I use Afterburner. Have not installed a new version. Only thing I did today was install new Nvidia driver for Far Cry 4....
> 
> I mean look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Font sizes all over the place are different. Very tiny lettering. Highly annoying and it is driving me crazy. Looking at the pic you really can't tell how bad it is...it makes me seem crazy


That is basically what mine has looked like from day 1, when first released here in Australia. I have managed to sharpen it a little using the clear type settings in windows, I just accepted that this was normal for a TN panel........................... numbers especially are not sharp and show a red tinge.

Maybe it is time to organise an RMA ??????? As such, lucky for me, there is a an actual Asus sevice centre about 45 minutes away. Would love to see a "good" panel up close and personal then, before making my decision.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Guys, did anyone else notice that when you run the screens @ 144 Hz on the desktop, the GPU doesn't enter the P8 state and stays in P2?
> 
> 120 Hz:
> 
> 
> 
> 144 Hz:


You can force it with the Multi display power saver (right clic on "show overclocking")
If your screen flash you can use the turbo button to rotate and get back to 144hz.


----------



## mybeat

So, I managed to break my DP cable, it works but I guess it won't work for long.
Does Swift require any DP cable or a specific one?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Thi
> This pick is from desktop itself print screen and not taking a pic of monitor? Then definitly sonething off whit sofware reinstall windows?


I plugged in my Samsung 4k monitor and it does not look like this .


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Please disregard what I said about Surround problems. It looks like my PC can't pull more than 70-74 FPS at 7824x1440. The fps aren't halved afterwards, it's working fine. G-SYNC is awesome at this point


Nevermind, it looks like it's the same Surround issue that was present two years ago or so. My GPU usage is in the 40% range in some scenes, same goes for CPU when Surround is enabled regardless of the actual resolution being 7824x1440 or 2560x1440. Same goes for CPU. I'm stuck around 70 fps here.

If I disable Surround and run games in "Maximize SLI Performance" then I'm hitting 130 fps.

70 fps is OK though, still very smooth. At the same time, I wonder if nVidia will ever fix this.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> I think so, too. How much of a gain would I get from i7-5930K + X99? Do you know anyone with a similar setup?


You should see a significant increase as the 5930k with an overclock should not bottleneck your titans.

Do you run any monitoring software while gaming? Such as MSI afterburner, evga precisionx, etc? Easiest way to see if you're bottle necked via CPU in game is to look at either the sky or the ground in games. If your GPU usages increases when looking down at the ground you have a CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Berserknitro

Have to rma my open box newegg swift..As i say alot..."it is what it is"..


this is an E7LMQS serial number.. These lines started when i started playing far cry 4.. Change all cables..reinstalled drivers disabled sli.. And even check all ports on 980..no good.. Both other swifts are good..October manufacture dates on those two monitors..


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I plugged in my Samsung 4k monitor and it does not look like this .


I have read your issue before on other forums. Check the official Asus forum it's well talked about there. It's not right.

I received an October build today via Asus RMA for my faulty August edition. Quality is better overall though my last one was good but the backlight on this is better. Both had no dead pixels.

Asus RMA was pretty good. Raised Sunday via web form, got confirmation Monday, Tuesday had email saying out of stock 1 hour later had email saying it had been dispatched and monitor arrived this morning so props to Asus RMA in the UK.

New monitor still suffers from inversion but it's not as bad as the old one on initial test. Gsync flicker is still there on loading screens. When the flickering occurs the inversion lines show up like the last one but it's sound during motion. Just way these monitors are lads if you can't live with it buy a Benq.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> You should see a significant increase as the 5930k with an overclock should not bottleneck your titans.
> 
> Do you run any monitoring software while gaming? Such as MSI afterburner, evga precisionx, etc? Easiest way to see if you're bottle necked via CPU in game is to look at either the sky or the ground in games. If your GPU usages increases when looking down at the ground you have a CPU bottleneck.


Nah, looks like it's a driver issue. GPU usage is the same regardless where I look.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> When the flickering occurs the inversion lines show up like the last one but it's sound during motion. *Just way these monitors are lads if you can't live with it buy a Benq*.


I don't agree with the statement you've made about just the way these are. Really at this price premium these issues shouldn't exist within this monitor.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Nah, looks like it's a driver issue. GPU usage is the same regardless where I look.


Do you get more usage out of your cards running in 3way SLI instead of quad? You can force AFR 3 using nvidia inspector or even in drivers. How are your titans scaling with Valley or Heaven benchmark? Over 85% for each?


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> I don't agree with the statement you've made about just the way these are. Really at this price premium these issues shouldn't exist within this monitor.


Whether it should be like this or not the fact remains this is just how they are. If Eizo can charge 400 quid for that sack of **** FG2421 and all its issues i'd take the Asus inversion phenomenon over it any day. I am not defending Asus regarding this at all and your right for the premium they are charging the QC issues and reliability is piss poor. However I would not hold your breath for the inversion issue to be fixed.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> Whether it should be like this or not the fact remains this is just how they are. If Eizo can charge 400 quid for that sack of **** FG2421 and all its issues i'd take the Asus inversion phenomenon over it any day. I am not defending Asus regarding this at all and your right for the premium they are charging the QC issues and reliability is piss poor. However I would not hold your breath for the inversion issue to be fixed.


I'm not too sure of Eizo quality and I've been using Dell Ultrasharps for many years now. Guess the gamer crowd always gets shafted with piss poor QC. But we're the dummies who fall for their marketing gimmicks I guess..

To bad Dell doesn't offer any high HZ monitors..


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> I'm not too sure of Eizo quality and I've been using Dell Ultrasharps for many years now. Guess the gamer crowd always gets shafted with piss poor QC. But we're the dummies who fall for their marketing gimmicks I guess..
> 
> To bad Dell doesn't offer any high HZ monitors..


Hmm I might end up eating my words here. I can't seem to make the issue reappear itself. I'll do some more testing and report back.

Also my August edition was quite noisy. A fair amount of hiss came from the back where the Gsync module was. This one is almost silent.

Edit: Yeah its definitely still there. It can be produced by swiping the cursor left and right on the CS:GO menu screen.


----------



## Falkentyne

Anyone found out how to enter the service menu, yet?

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/98/9834a33f_IMAG0275.jpeg
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51425-PG278Q-color-loop-pattern-when-on-standby

Has to be some sort of key/button combination, because only one person was able to access it.

And why is 'factory menu' checked?


----------



## Tennobanzai

I tried what that guy said and it didn't work for me


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Do you get more usage out of your cards running in 3way SLI instead of quad? You can force AFR 3 using nvidia inspector or even in drivers. How are your titans scaling with Valley or Heaven benchmark? Over 85% for each?


It doesn't matter. Consider the following three situations:

Surround ON, desktop resolution set to 7824x1440, game resolution set to 7824x1440: 70 fps

Surround ON, desktop resolution set to 7824x1440, game resolution set to 2560x1440 (side screens blank): 70 fps

Surround ON, desktop resolution set to 2560x1440, game resolution set to 7824x1440: 70 fps

Surround ON, desktop resolution set to 2560x1440, game resolution set to 2560x1440 (side screens OFF): 70 fps

Surround OFF, desktop resolution set to 2560x1440, game resolution set to 2560x1440 (side screens OFF): 120+ fps

The same repeats in all games, as well is in Heaven 4.0.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> It doesn't matter. Consider the following three situations:
> 
> Surround ON, resolution set to 7824x1440 in-game: 70 fps
> 
> Surround ON, resolution set to 2560x1440 in-game: 70 fps
> 
> Surround OFF, resolution set to 2560x1440 in-game: 120+ fps
> 
> The same repeats in all games, as well is in Heaven 4.0.


I wouldnt chuck to bad drivers just yet. How does 2way or 3 way scale on Valley/Heaven?

I know quad SLI has poor support and always has, but it can't be as bad as to what you're experiencing.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> I wouldnt chuck to bad drivers just yet. How does 2way or 3 way scale on Valley/Heaven?
> 
> I know quad SLI has poor support and always has, but it can't be as bad as to what you're experiencing.


They're scaling fine, I get 100% GPU usage in 3DMark Fire Strike Ultra as long as Surround is OFF


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just realized the bottom right corner is noticeable dark/dim. Didn't realize this because it's basically within the taskbar and I just did a full screen in white. Anyone else have this issue? I also realized the bottom half of the monitor is much hotter then the top. I rather not deal with returning/exchanging if this is normal.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I just realized the bottom right corner is noticeable dark/dim. Didn't realize this because it's basically within the taskbar and I just did a full screen in white. Anyone else have this issue? I also realized the bottom half of the monitor is much hotter then the top. I rather not deal with returning/exchanging if this is normal.


It is as 'normal" as you want it to be. Its pretty rare nowadays to have a LED screen without backlight bleeding. I have some as well, but it is fairly evenly distributed across an area - so while it is noticeable, it isn't distracting. If you find it too distracting - it might be worth exchanging - but you run the risk for getting another unit with worse bleeding.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> It is as 'normal" as you want it to be. Its pretty rare nowadays to have a LED screen without backlight bleeding. I have some as well, but it is fairly evenly distributed across an area - so while it is noticeable, it isn't distracting. If you find it too distracting - it might be worth exchanging - but you run the risk for getting another unit with worse bleeding.


I found out from another forum that this dark spot is in the same exact place is basically on all Swift monitors. From day to day use I don't think it will be a problem but I don't want it to get worse.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I found out from another forum that this dark spot is in the same exact place is basically on all Swift monitors. From day to day use I don't think it will be a problem but I don't want it to get worse.


Hi everyone, new user here. Also, going out to get a swift today afternoon.

Just wanted to chip in and say the TFT central reviewers also found a dark spot in the right hand bottom corner. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_swift_pg278q/uniformity.png

EDIT: After reading all the stories here, I am quite apprehensive about buying this monitor. But I live in Singapore and monitor only became available on the 14th of november here. So, I'm hoping I get the october models. Moreover, the Asus service center is just 45 minutes away.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I found out from another forum that this dark spot is in the same exact place is basically on all Swift monitors. From day to day use I don't think it will be a problem but I don't want it to get worse.


I can tell you that I have no noticable bleeding near the edges on my swift. That would drive me bonkers. So perhaps on all Swifts manufactured during a specific time. Mine is from October.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Might have only "just" noticed ghosting or inversion in game. Playing Arma 3 Breaking Point and it seems as though my character has an aura about it. Only my character model, nothing else and only that mod of the game........................

Maybe only game/mod related. Will need to do some more testing.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Hmm if Asus is sending out perfect panels as replacements now I may RMA yet. I have one dead pixel close to the top center of the screen which I do not see most of the time but sometimes I do and it is bothersome to see it. I also have something that I can only explain as a white, pulsing strip all the way at the bottom of the screen. I see this white strip a lot, especially on a black or dark background.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Just got back home and connected the ROG swift to my pc. *September E9 monitor*. I was informed by the retailer that Asus Singapore would come home and pick up the monitor for repair or service if it should have dead pixels or bright pixels or major issues.

Unless otherwise stated, all tests conducted at 144hz, gsync on, ulmb off (obviously).

1. *No dead or bright pixels or bright spots:* Also, no uneven *back light* bleeding except on the right side (but even that was tough to detect without overexposing my camera).

2. *No alternate vertical lines aka pixel inversion lines:* I checked by going very close to the monitor at the taskbar and other places. Perhaps, I need to test properly for it. But there definitely are no alternating correct and wrong vertical lines so far on the desktop. Not anything of the sort noticeable in games either. I probably need to run something as bright as WOW to test again but I do not see this in BF4 anywhere. Nothing so far as shown here: 



 



 (If you can tell me how to detect this, I can do a video capture for you.)

3. *Inversion tests:* The blur busters test produces green color throughout on the inversion uniformity test along with flashing. The green color doesn't go away at any frequency or OD setting. Extended version of the inversion uniformity test does not produce green color but does produce flashing.

Lagom test does not produce flickering or green color on the inversion test images. That is, what this video shows does NOT happen 



 However, I do see a very slight green tinge on the first row of the three rows of nine thumbnails.

(I don't know what to conclude from these tests as my old 120hz TN panel also had the flashing but without the green color.)

4. *Moire Patterns:* Moving DeadEye's moire test image produces coloring like he demonstrates here: 



 Also, I do notice the crawling color bars on the weapon selection hud (at the bottom of the screen) in BF4 under all frequencies and OD settings.

5. *Green ghosting/casting:* I did detect green ghosting as reported in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/2800#post_23159400 But it completely vanishes with OD at extreme, noticeable with OD at normal and very apparent with OD off. And this was true at any frequency (60, 120, or 144).

*SIDE NOTE:* blurbusters moving color bars demonstrate green ghosting very well on the right most grey bars. I can demonstrably see green ghosting vanish at OD extreme. Side side note: ULMB at 120HZ not only completely gets rid of the green ghost but also the blur reduction is fantastic on the moving color bars. I have not seen this level of blur reduction before.

Definitely don't have this green ghosting/flickering on the desktop 



 nor do I have this 




5. *No blurry text:* like how it is here: 




6. *No flickering with gsync on:* Not like tennobanazi shows here: 



 I tried it sitting in the tank in the singapore misison in the campaign. No other general flickering with gsync except once or twice on loading screens.

7. *No ulmb problems:* like the one shown here: 




8. *No trailing blur:* on windows when moving like here: 




SO, *in conclusion*, the only thing I have is the moire color pattern. I do not wish to RMA the monitor for that alone mainly because it will be tough to explain it to them that the weapon hud on bf4 produces this and that that is a problem not present in other monitors. I imagine it will be even more difficult to get a replacement for this because they will only perceive this as a very minor flaw or even perceive this as an inherent property of the panel when driven at such high frequencies and OD. If, however, someone with october models can demonstrate that they don't have the moire pattern and someone else got an RMA for it, I might do the same.

Also, this is just day one and a few hours into use. I cannot predict what could happen. I hope this does not happen: 













*My current satisfaction level:* only 1 problem out of 8. SO, (approximately) 9/10 satisfaction

Thanks and credit to all the users who made the youtube videos demonstrating the problems.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Fantastic post Mountainlifter. Well thought out and documented. Thank you for combining the "known" faults in one post for others to consider or compare.

Well done.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Mountainlifter

my post is being held for moderation. I assume it will return soon.









And Thanks Rob.


----------



## Doghos

Hello everybody,

He just bought a rog swift panel and hope it will be exempt of trouble it's a S/N: EBxxxxxxxxxx (november)

A long time i wanted this screen but after all troubles i've read everywhere i've waited ..until now so i hope not to be disappointed

I will keep you informed about the product and compare to my pb 278q

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n54zxlr2rmrzqv8/IMAG1141.jpg?dl=0


----------



## writer21

Well looks like I got a bad panel as well.

Had it for 2-3 months now and now I get blurry text on any refresh rate below 120 and I also get a constant flicker or pulsing. Anyone have any suggestions. I spent $800+ on this monitor and it's broken already. Don't think I'm going with Asus after this anymore.

Funny thing is if I turn on ULMB mode which is the mode I was using when it first happened it goes back to normal on every refresh rate. I've tried the cable from the gsync benq which doesn't have nearly as many issues as this panel. It wouldn't even take the BENQ DP cable unless in the third slot and the max refresh was 85hz.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Well looks like I got a bad panel as well.
> 
> Had it for 2-3 months now and now I get blurry text on any refresh rate below 120 and I also get a constant flicker or pulsing. *Anyone have any suggestions.* I spent $800+ on this monitor and it's broken already. Don't think I'm going with Asus after this anymore.
> 
> Funny thing is if I turn on ULMB mode which is the mode I was using when it first happened it goes back to normal on every refresh rate. I've tried the cable from the gsync benq which doesn't have nearly as many issues as this panel. It wouldn't even take the BENQ DP cable unless in the third slot and the max refresh was 85hz.


RMA.


----------



## Crimson AL

Guys anyone have their gpu clock stuck on 810 all the time even when just on desktop even when only the swift plugged in and on 60 refresh rate? I can manually make it go down with nvidia inspector but I don't like having to do that.

I have SLI 780ti's and only the card the monitor is plugged into is stuck on 810.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> Guys anyone have their gpu clock stuck on 810 all the time even when just on desktop even when only the swift plugged in and on 60 refresh rate? I can manually make it go down with nvidia inspector but I don't like having to do that.
> 
> I have SLI 780ti's and only the card the monitor is plugged into is stuck on 810.


Perhaps Chrome with hardware acceleration enabled?


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys,

I was orginally going to buy ACER 4k gsync,
but after review and review on diff forums, NOONE owns the damn monitor, or have tested it out on games, all the reviews are "oh this monitor looks great" and thats it and repeating the same "these are the specs, oh leme explain how gsync works"

I want to test out 144 monitor, iv never had one at such high refresh, only QNIX 96.

So I want to ask are these

1) Have you owned a 1440p IPS?
2) If you have what was the difference you felt, and have you put them side to side to compare?
3) What are the most common problems with these monitors
3.1) How can you detect these problems?
(I have read there are blacklight, 144hz, and other issues can you get into detail what issues they are and if they are resolvable when purchasing it)
4) Who is the best vender to buy the monitor with least problems??
5) GTX 970 will be able to utilize gsync above 30FPS right, although this monitor goes to 120 htz does playing games at 40FPS-60FPS defeat the purpose of this monitor? Or does the 120htz actually increase visuals even though the GPU isn't pushing to the 120? (So essentially is 60fps, on a 60 htz the same quality as 60fps on 120hz?)

6) Do you think the price will go down blackfriday?

7) Anything else I should know or answer in case I did not know what other questions to ask ha.


----------



## JBCool

Well, It seems the drama continues.........

I got my third Swift on the 15th, and I was thrilled. I had returned #2 because of very distracting backlight bleed and clouding/uniformity issues. #3 was much improved and I had decided to relax and finally enjoy the ROG Swift.

Here's what it looked like out of the box on 11/15: 45% brightness



However, as time goes on, I've noticed the panel take on an entirely different appearance. This is the same monitor/camera/settings on 11/19:



As you can see, there has been a major transformation in only four days. In fact, it's starting to look like my last monitor.

Here's a pic of a Skyrim dungeon:



So, what do you guys think? Is this what all these monitors do, or should I try to return it and try a fourth monitor? Is there a possible fix? Do you think the upcoming Acer competitor will any nicer?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Well, It seems the drama continues.........


that's a shame, what a PITA. i noticed last night that i have some light bleed along the bottom bezel. nothing crazy but it's there. either i didn't previously notice it or it's slowly increasing like your monitor. i'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## adamwzl

Just got my ROG back, E9XX S/N. Hooked it up and vertical lines again. Only during fast moving motion though. Its pretty humerous to see the lines then suddenly stop moving in-game and everything instantly becomes clear again. Move your mouse or character, vertical lines appear!

That's how my first one started, then blurry text, flickering happened a month after.

Looks I will be contacting ASUS in 40 days, just a prediction.

Hopefully those engineers over at ACER are reading every word in this thread and learning what not to do.


----------



## adamwzl

!


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was orginally going to buy ACER 4k gsync,
> but after review and review on diff forums, NOONE owns the damn monitor, or have tested it out on games, all the reviews are "oh this monitor looks great" and thats it and repeating the same "these are the specs, oh leme explain how gsync works"
> 
> I want to test out 144 monitor, iv never had one at such high refresh, only QNIX 96.
> 
> So I want to ask are these
> 
> 1) Have you owned a 1440p IPS?
> 2) If you have what was the difference you felt, and have you put them side to side to compare?
> 3) What are the most common problems with these monitors
> 3.1) How can you detect these problems?
> (I have read there are blacklight, 144hz, and other issues can you get into detail what issues they are and if they are resolvable when purchasing it)
> 4) Who is the best vender to buy the monitor with least problems??
> 5) GTX 970 will be able to utilize gsync above 30FPS right, although this monitor goes to 120 htz does playing games at 40FPS-60FPS defeat the purpose of this monitor? Or does the 120htz actually increase visuals even though the GPU isn't pushing to the 120? (So essentially is 60fps, on a 60 htz the same quality as 60fps on 120hz?)
> 
> 6) Do you think the price will go down blackfriday?
> 
> 7) Anything else I should know or answer in case I did not know what other questions to ask ha.


You didn't read anything above right? All the problems are thoroughly discussed in this thread as are comparisons to IPS image quality.

Possible Problems
Bleeding - to test look at black screen in dark room and decide for yourself.
Dead pixels
Pixel inversion - look at various test images that exaggerate the problem.

Gsync is awesome and works on I believe 30fps and up. this monitor is better that any 60hz or any fixed refresh monitor due to GSync. Gsync is the only good reason to buy this monitor at this price if you don't get this then better not buy it. Fixed refresh rates should be extinct as the difference is unbelievable.

Colors are somewhat noticeably worse than my dell u3011 but very very good for TN panel, best I've seen. Gsync and ULMB make up for worse colors.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> Just got my ROG back, E9XX S/N. Hooked it up and vertical lines again. Only during fast moving motion though. Its pretty humerous to see the lines then suddenly stop moving in-game and everything instantly becomes clear again. Move your mouse or character, vertical lines appear!
> 
> That's how my first one started, then blurry text, flickering happened a month after.
> 
> Looks I will be contacting ASUS in 40 days, just a prediction.
> 
> Hopefully those engineers over at ACER are reading every word in this thread and learning what not to do.


Had the Swift right on release in the US. It lasted about a few days before problems arose. I sent it back to newegg for a full refund(no restock no shipping fee etc.) so basically no harm done.
I have since opted for the ACER 1080 27 inch G Sync 144hz and it works just fine. I know alot of you will be like what heresy to use a 1080 reso on a 27 inch monitor but frankly the biggest enjoyment I got from my Swift was a bigger screen with the 144hz I am used to (came from 144hz asus 24 inch) and the G Sync was fantastic even in games like Skyrim which I run at 60 hz. The 8 bit TN is far superior than average 6 bit TNs (the ACER I have now also is an 8 bit and the colors are equally good). I find it a great "placeholder" monitor for the time being.

Also to everyone in this thread loving the features of the Swift but not the bugs or the inversion. BenQ is releasing a 144hz 1440 (pretty sure it's VA) potentially Flicker Free(GROM allegedly this may wrong) 1m/s gaming monitor. I would bet it will feature G Sync or possibly Free Sync. Release is set for March 2015.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minnus*
> 
> I can tell you that I have no noticable bleeding near the edges on my swift. That would drive me bonkers. So perhaps on all Swifts manufactured during a specific time. Mine is from October.


My July build E7 has zero backlight bleed as well. Perfect for a TN panel except for the inversion issue.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Also to everyone in this thread loving the features of the Swift but not the bugs or the inversion. BenQ is releasing a 144hz 1440 (pretty sure it's VA) potentially Flicker Free(GROM allegedly this may wrong) 1m/s gaming monitor. I would bet it will feature G Sync or possibly Free Sync. Release is set for March 2015.


You got any more info on this chief? Benq make a solid monitor.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> You got any more info on this chief? Benq make a solid monitor.


+1 would like more info if you have a link


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> You got any more info on this chief? Benq make a solid monitor.


Had to RMA a display was on the phone with their tech support first trying to solve it and mentioned I had the Swift and was looking for a more stable alternative. He did a bit of digging and told me they are without a doubt releasing a 1440 144hz gaming monitor in March. Past that is speculation based upon this: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/144hz-ips-type-panels-developed-1440p-as-well.html

AU Optronics is working on it. I would assume G sync and a 1 m/s just based on demand and because it's 144hz. This is where my AHVA speculation comes from as well.

Just deductive logic leads me to that conclusion. The only thing I can say for certain is the tech support guy who spent at least an hour trying to trouble shoot my issue told me for sure they are releasing a monitor as described above. He only said it would definately be 144hz 27 inches and 1440 reso. Anything else is speculation on my part.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Had to RMA a display was on the phone with their tech support first trying to solve it and mentioned I had the Swift and was looking for a more stable alternative. He did a bit of digging and told me they are without a doubt releasing a 1440 144hz gaming monitor in March. Past that is speculation based upon this: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/144hz-ips-type-panels-developed-1440p-as-well.html
> 
> AU Optronics is working on it. I would assume G sync and a 1 m/s just based on demand and because it's 144hz. This is where my AHVA speculation comes from as well.
> 
> Just deductive logic leads me to that conclusion. The only thing I can say for certain is the tech support guy who spent at least an hour trying to trouble shoot my issue told me for sure they are releasing a monitor as described above. He only said it would definately be 144hz 27 inches and 1440 reso. Anything else is speculation on my part.


That's pretty cool. Nice one.

I bought this Swift thinking it would be the last thing I would buy in a long time...


----------



## observer76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Well, It seems the drama continues.........
> 
> I got my third Swift on the 15th, and I was thrilled. I had returned #2 because of very distracting backlight bleed and clouding/uniformity issues. #3 was much improved and I had decided to relax and finally enjoy the ROG Swift.
> 
> Here's what it looked like out of the box on 11/15: 45% brightness
> 
> 
> 
> However, as time goes on, I've noticed the panel take on an entirely different appearance. This is the same monitor/camera/settings on 11/19:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there has been a major transformation in only four days. In fact, it's starting to look like my last monitor.
> 
> Here's a pic of a Skyrim dungeon:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you guys think? Is this what all these monitors do, or should I try to return it and try a fourth monitor? Is there a possible fix? Do you think the upcoming Acer competitor will any nicer?


Ok. I can't take it anymore. I have been reading this forum for about a month. I had to join this forum to chime in. So here it is.

JBCool, I can relate to your disappointment. Here's why.

I wanted a 27'' monitor, as I've had a 24'' 1920 x 1200 for sometime now. I purchased my ROG monitor on Amazon on Oct. 23. Serial E9XX S/N. So, apparently that is September (supposedly). Out of the box, everything was perfect. No dead pixels, very little backlight bleed. No Clouding. I was pleased and coming from a 24'' IPS, so the ROG was massive to me. Colors were very good on this monitor too. I did have to load a different color profile to tweak the colors, but afterwards, the colors popped almost as good as my older Dell IPS. Very nice.

Time lapse .... And here we go .....

Today, Nov. 20th, with only a few days left to return, I created a return to Amazon for this monitor. I will pack it up when I get home tonight and ship it back tomorrow. Why? .... Here we go ...

In a nutshell, this monitor now has some light, bluish clouding when viewing a black background. I can see straight lines on the right edge of this clouding, so it almost seems that there's some component in that region attached to the back side. My thought is maybe this component might be heating up or maybe causing this light clouding somehow. It is no where near as bad as JBcool's, but it is enough that I noticed it while playing XCOM, since the game has many dark scenes. There is now more backlight bleed than before too. No dead pixels still so that's good. I might try to take a few pics and post before I send back, if I have time.

Basically, this monitor changed over time. Good at first. Now not so good. It changed for the worse. "Seems" to be getting worse. This is subjective though. The clouding is definitely more than it was. So is the backlight bleeding around the bottom and right edges.

Also, I have that pesky common dark smudge spot in the lower right corner of the screen that is about the size of the end of your thumb. This dark spot was not bad and it was tolerable. You could see it on white, red, green and blue backgrounds. I used http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php as a test for this and I used this site to test for any deadpixels.

At first, I wasn't going to return this monitor because the GSync did eliminate my tearing problem. The dark spot on lower right side I can tolerate. The clouding popping up is concerning. It is hard to return this thing as I really like it. For $800, I feel like I'm not getting my money's worth. It feels more like a $200 panel at this point.

I can't testify to the inversion issue per se, but I did notice some weird vertical and horizontal lines using the inversion tests on http://www.lagom.nl/. My Dell didn't have this issue. I did test this ROG side by side with my Dell before I unplugged it. I accept that TN is not as good for viewing angles, but this was very clear, hard vertical and horizontal bands. So, I'm assuming this has something to do with the monitor itself and not the test images nor anything to do with it being TN type panel.

So, I'm sending this baby back tomorrow. Funny thing is Amazon had 7 in stock right after I finished filling out my return today. I had it in my cart to order another ... but you know, I decided to wait to see what happens instead of ordering another ROG. Man it was hard not to order another!! It was in my hands!

Maybe ASUS will get all the bugs out in future iterations. If so, maybe I'll buy it again. Also, I think I will wait to see if an IPS type panel with Gsync is on the horizon. That would be my ideal monitor. TN has come a long way, but I do enjoy the color depth of IPS. This ROG is an impressive beast. The colors are very nice, and the viewing angles were not too bad either. I'd say it was up there with my older IPS panel. I really, really wanted to keep it, but these growing issues has my mind made up to return the monitor.

In the meantime, I ordered a new DELL U2415 IPS monitor. I over nighted this sucker, so when I ship the ROG back tomorrow, I have a monitor to use in its place.

Once I decide on a new 27'' monitor in the future, I'll give the U2415 to my wife to use for an extra monitor.

Another observation. This ROG was replacing my older 24'' Dell IPS panel that was only 60hz refresh rate. My Dell IPS was a very good monitor over the years but for gaming, not so much. There is definitely a difference between 60Hz and 144Hz. The higher the refersh rate, the lower the tearing I observed. My Arkham Asylum game was smoother at the higher rates. I tested it myself and can now see the benefit of a higher refresh rates for gaming. I plan to get another 144Hz with 27'' size.

My advice, personally, is do not order the ROG unless ASUS gets all the kinks out.

If there are a lot of folks out there with a perfect PG278Q ROG, I haven't seen many talking about how perfect they are on these forums. Maybe the squeaky wheel gets the grease, and we are only hearing and seeing comments about the bad panels. Maybe I just happen to be one of the unlucky few. I'm not sure that's the case here.

Peace out.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Well, It seems the drama continues.........
> 
> I got my third Swift on the 15th, and I was thrilled. I had returned #2 because of very distracting backlight bleed and clouding/uniformity issues. #3 was much improved and I had decided to relax and finally enjoy the ROG Swift.
> 
> Here's what it looked like out of the box on 11/15: 45% brightness
> 
> 
> 
> However, as time goes on, I've noticed the panel take on an entirely different appearance. This is the same monitor/camera/settings on 11/19:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there has been a major transformation in only four days. In fact, it's starting to look like my last monitor.
> 
> Here's a pic of a Skyrim dungeon:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you guys think? Is this what all these monitors do, or should I try to return it and try a fourth monitor? Is there a possible fix? Do you think the upcoming Acer competitor will any nicer?


wow.....THAT problem.....
I replied in this thread much earlier about this...but everyone seems to have ignored it.
Other asus panels have had the EXACT same backlight bleed pattern as this.
It mainliy affected the VG27H.

On the VG248QE, you could see a pattern that was a bit similar but nothing nearly as immense as this, on the VG248, it was mainly two 'brighter' type grayer areas above and below the middle. Oh both of the VG248's, it didn't affect anything and you could barely notice it unless you went to 100% brightness.

Some threads about it:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18482995

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1653278

Notice anything?

The pattern is EXACTLY THE SAME as on the Swift. (VG27H vs Swift)

IF anything, it seems slightly 'larger on the swift
And these are completely different panels..(8 bit/27" vs 6 bit+FRC), though the VG27H is 27"...

I'm guessing its a mounting thing on the inside?
My 2720Z looks pristine compared to this, although at 100% brightness, I can see some uneven areas, but nothing even remotely close to this, and nothing at 0% brightness.

Has anyone tried debezeling one of these things or maybe even removing some of the mounting crap?
this absolutely HAS to be a mounting issue inside...whatever Asus did to make the VG27H's have this pattern, they sure did the same thing on the Swift....


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *observer76*
> 
> Ok. I can't take it anymore. I have been reading this forum for about a month. I had to join this forum to chime in. So here it is.
> 
> JBCool, I can relate to your disappointment. Here's why.
> 
> I wanted a 27'' monitor, as I've had a 24'' 1900 x 1200 for sometime now. I purchased my ROG monitor on Amazon on Oct. 23. Serial E9XX S/N. So, apparently that is September (supposedly). Out of the box, everything was perfect. No dead pixels, very little backlight bleed. No Clouding. I was pleased and coming from a 24'' IPS, so the ROG was massive to me. Colors were very good on this monitor too. I did have to load a different color profile to tweak the colors, but afterwards, the colors popped almost as good as my older Dell IPS. Very nice.
> 
> Time lapse .... And here we go .....
> 
> Today, Nov. 20th, with only a few days left to return, I created a return to Amazon for this monitor. I will pack it up when I get home tonight and ship it back tomorrow. Why? .... Here we go ...
> 
> In a nutshell, this monitor now has some light, bluish clouding when viewing a black background. I can see straight lines on the right edge of this clouding, so it almost seems that there's some component in that region attached to the back side. My thought is maybe this component might be heating up or maybe causing this light clouding somehow. It is no where near as bad as JBcool's, but it is enough that I noticed it while playing XCOM, since the game has many dark scenes. There is now more backlight bleed than before too. No dead pixels still so that's good. I might try to take a few pics and post before I send back, if I have time.
> 
> Basically, this monitor changed over time. Good at first. Now not so good. It changed for the worse. "Seems" to be getting worse. This is subjective though. The clouding is definitely more than it was. So is the backlight bleeding around the bottom and right edges.
> 
> Also, I have that pesky common dark smudge spot in the lower right corner of the screen that is about the size of the end of your thumb. This dark spot was not bad and it was tolerable. You could see it on white, red, green and blue backgrounds. I used http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php as a test for this and I used this site to test for any deadpixels.
> 
> At first, I wasn't going to return this monitor because the GSync did eliminate my tearing problem. The dark spot on lower right side I can tolerate. The clouding popping up is concerning. It is hard to return this thing as I really like it. For $800, I feel like I'm not getting my money's worth. It feels more like a $200 panel at this point.
> 
> I can't testify to the inversion issue per se, but I did notice some weird vertical and horizontal lines using the inversion tests on lagom.com. My Dell didn't have this issue. I did test this ROG side by side with my Dell before I unplugged it. I accept that TN is not as good for viewing angles, but this was very clear, hard vertical and horizontal bands. So, I'm assuming this has something to do with the monitor itself and not the test images nor anything to do with it being TN type panel.
> 
> So, I'm sending this baby back tomorrow. Funny thing is Amazon had 7 in stock right after I finished filling out my return today. I had it in my cart to order another ... but you know, I'll decided to wait to see what happens instead of ordering another ROG. Man it was hard not to order another!! It was in my hands!
> 
> Maybe ASUS will get all the bugs out in future iterations. If so, maybe I'll buy it again. Also, I think I will wait to see if an IPS type panel with Gsync is on the horizon. That would be my ideal monitor. TN has come a long way, but I do enjoy the color depth of IPS. This ROG is an impressive beast. The colors are very nice, and the viewing angles were not too bad either. I'd say it was up there with my older IPS pane. I really, really wanted to keep it, but these growing issues has my mind made up to return the monitor.
> 
> In the meantime, I ordered a new DELL U2415 IPS monitor. I over nighted this sucker, so when I ship the ROG back tomorrow, I have a monitor to use in its place.
> 
> Once I decide on a new 27'' monitor in the future, I'll give the U2415 to my wife to use for an extra monitor.
> 
> Another observation. This ROG was replacing my older 24'' Dell IPS panel that was only 60hz refresh rate. My Dell IPS was a very good monitor over the years but for gaming, not so much. There is definitely a difference between 60Hz and 144Hz. The higher the refersh rate, the lower the tearing I observed. My Arkham Asylum game was smoother at the higher rates. I tested it myself and can now see the benefit of a higher refresh rates for gaming. I plan to get another 144Hz with 27'' size.
> 
> My advice, personally, is do not order the ROG unless ASUS gets all the kinks out.
> 
> If there are a lot of folks out there with a perfect PG278Q ROG, I haven't seen many talking about how perfect they are on these forums. Maybe the squeaky wheel gets the grease, and we are only hearing and seeing comments about the bad panels. Maybe I just happen to be one of the unlucky few. I'm not sure that's the case here.
> 
> Peace out.


I think by now Asus would have fixed some of these problems how long it's been since it's out 3-4 months? If they cant QC their stuff properly then that tells a lot about this company, to be ohnest i'm thinking going to Acer XB270HA it's 1080p i think i could live whit it and it's half the price then Asus


----------



## istudy92

Well after reading one entire day and following the thread again I will switch to ACER 4k gsync I WILL NOT deal with this returning hassle HELL NO.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dcode*
> 
> That's pretty cool. Nice one.
> 
> I bought this Swift thinking it would be the last thing I would buy in a long time...


Same here man.....same here.


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> On the VG248QE, you could see a pattern that was a bit similar but nothing nearly as immense as this, on the VG248, it was mainly two 'brighter' type grayer areas above and below the middle. Oh both of the VG248's, it didn't affect anything and you could barely notice it unless you went to 100% brightness.
> 
> Some threads about it:
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18482995
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1653278


Wow, it's almost identical!

As far as I can tell, it seems to be something with a layer/coating. I'm wondering if heat causes warpage and it develops a sort of wrinkle which distorts the light traveling through? I can manipulate it by squeezing the panel, which almost makes the worst parts go away; until I let go of course.









I dunno what to do.

I'm really enjoying the monitor, but at this price range, it really should have better uniformity. But, I've already had THREE of these things, and all have exhibited problems. So far, this is the nicest one yet, so I might keep it for a year or two (who knows what it'll look like then). But that $800 keeps popping up in the back of my mind. I'll give it a week and see what happens, and maybe there'll be some reviews of the Acer at that point.


----------



## Doghos

Ok after few hours of testing and do many test i can say that i've got no bleeding, no clouding, no problem of patterne issue, no flikkering, no dead pixel actually, no inversion pixel. But like every other people, the trouble are coming after somes weeks of utilisation.

I hope not

I've got a november build ( EB)

The only things who i 'm very disappointed is the colour.. i've got my PB 278 Q at the side and there is no matters , the rog color are good for TN pannel but nothing to compare with a PLS/IPS, only because that i will keep both , one for rpg gaming and rog for fps multiplayer.

A other thing i think it's strange it's the poverty of menu and have no neatness adjustement in compare tho the pb 278 the color a better that's normal but the neatness too ! in the same picture a lot of better an PB! lot of more details! that's incradible because it's the same resolution..

But i have to say that i'm happy with this screen ( for the moment) and hope this review and build will have less issues.

I'm quite shure that the next screen i will bought will be a UHD + IPS/PLS /oled + 1ms +144 Hz+G-sync , so i can wait quitly until the perfect screen.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doghos*
> 
> Ok after few hours of testing and do many test i can say that i've got no bleeding, no clouding, no problem of patterne issue, no flikkering, no dead pixel actually, no inversion pixel. But like every other people, the trouble are coming after somes weeks of utilisation.
> 
> I hope not
> 
> I've got a november build ( EB)
> 
> The only things who i 'm very disappointed is the colour.. i've got my PB 278 Q at the side and there is no matters , the rog color are good for TN pannel but nothing to compare with a PLS/IPS, only because that i will keep both , one for rpg gaming and rog for fps multiplayer.
> 
> A other thing i think it's strange it's the poverty of menu and have no neatness adjustement in compare tho the pb 278 the color a better that's normal but the neatness too ! in the same picture a lot of better an PB! lot of more details! that's incradible because it's the same resolution..
> 
> But i have to say that i'm happy with this screen ( for the moment) and hope this review and build will have less issues.
> 
> I'm quite shure that the next screen i will bought will be a UHD + IPS/PLS /oled + 1ms +144 Hz+G-sync , so i can wait quitly until the perfect screen.


Can you describe what you are getting on the blurbusters inversion test? In particular, "the Inversion uniformity test" http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5 could you let me know if you see green color?


----------



## Mountainlifter

I made this video about the green ghosting issue I'm seeing in this monitor. Let me know if you guys (especially october november unit owners) have this issue.






Try to watch it in 1080p 60fps.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5


----------



## Deadeye

I dint watch this video but maybe you have the same problem as i did just lower your rgb settings green by one 1% or more that will solve it it did for me


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> I dint watch this video but maybe you have the same problem as i did just lower your rgb settings green by one 1% or more that will solve it it did for me


Yeah, I've read your earlier post saying so. But in the video I explain that contrast at 49 and below doesnt have the problem. Exactly 50 and above has it. This is without changing the RGB settings.


----------



## batman900

I picked one of these up at MC yesterday and decided to return it. I can't believe they are asking 799 for this monitor. Mine had very little light bleed and no dead pixels but the brightness was pathetic. It's not something I'm even picky about and I couldn't stand how dim it was even on max. The very strong matt finish on the screen also made everything look pixelated. My only compliment for this monitor is how it comes out of the box, no assembly, just turn the screen and go.

As a side note, the 144hz w/ gsync felt no different to me than 120hz without gsync in COD AW. No tearing either way and butter smooth. That may just be my eyes though. It feels like I spent $850 on a $300 monitor.


----------



## gh05t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I made this video about the green ghosting issue I'm seeing in this monitor. Let me know if you guys (especially october november unit owners) have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to watch it in 1080p 60fps.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5


I have an october unit and i get that green ghosting thing. For mine changing the OD to extreme only makes that small green bar go darker.


----------



## Doghos

.


----------



## Doghos

me too i've got this impression ! i'me more impressed by the build quality than by the pannel alone , but here we cannot refund a article who was open


----------



## Doghos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Can you describe what you are getting on the blurbusters inversion test? In particular, "the Inversion uniformity test" http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5 could you let me know if you see green color?


i try it and i've got no green color and inversion on this test


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doghos*
> 
> i try it and i've got no green color and inversion on this test


Thanks for responding. Good to know that atleast one of the new november units does not have any green color on the inversion test and no green ghosting. Congratulations on the new unit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh05t*
> 
> I have an october unit and i get that green ghosting thing. For mine changing the OD to extreme only makes that small green bar go darker.


Do you have a green color on the Inversion uniformity test" http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5 also?


----------



## gh05t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doghos*
> 
> i try it and i've got no green color and inversion on this test
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding. Good to know that atleast one of the new november units does not have any green color on the inversion test and no green ghosting. Congratulations on the new unit.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gh05t*
> 
> I have an october unit and i get that green ghosting thing. For mine changing the OD to extreme only makes that small green bar go darker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a green color on the Inversion uniformity test" http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5 also?
Click to expand...

I think its like a dark green when the browser isn't maximized but gray when it is.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I picked one of these up at MC yesterday and decided to return it. I can't believe they are asking 799 for this monitor. Mine had very little light bleed and no dead pixels but the brightness was pathetic. It's not something I'm even picky about and I couldn't stand how dim it was even on max. The very strong matt finish on the screen also made everything look pixelated. My only compliment for this monitor is how it comes out of the box, no assembly, just turn the screen and go.
> 
> As a side note, the 144hz w/ gsync felt no different to me than 120hz without gsync in COD AW. No tearing either way and butter smooth. That may just be my eyes though. It feels like I spent $850 on a $300 monitor.


wow that's strange I had to turn my brightness down to 32 because it was so bright it hurt my eyes

COD AW is locked at 90fps and with a 980 g-sync isn't necessary, you should have tried ULMB

should have tried Bf4 if you wanted to see g-sync in action

mine was made in September and so far I don't have any issues, it works great!


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh05t*
> 
> I think its like a dark green when the browser isn't maximized but gray when it is.


On the green ghosting test: Yes, you are right. OD extreme only makes the green line become darker.

EDIT: the below is on the Lagom Pixel inversion test, not the blur busters.
On the inversion test: Yes, I have the same results. But I have a funny observation to share. While maximized, lower the contrast in steps. You will see that it turns all green at 30 to 29.









This phenomenon is independent of OD setting or brightness. But it is a function of the gamma. If you have lowered your gamma then the maximized screen will become all green at another contrast setting.


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for responding. Good to know that atleast one of the new november units does not have any green color on the inversion test and no green ghosting. Congratulations on the new unit.
> Do you have a green color on the Inversion uniformity test" http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5 also?


I see green using Chrome but not with Internet Explorer.
My monitor was made in August.
Contrast at 49. Overdrive normal.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> I see green using Chrome but not with Internet Explorer.
> My monitor was made in August.
> Contrast at 49. Overdrive normal.


Thanks for replying. I have the green color on the blurbusters inversion uniformity test in both chrome and IE.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for replying. I have the green color on the blurbusters inversion uniformity test in both chrome and IE.


So I get flashing on this test, I see green though. Is flashing bad?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

You guys are making me second guess if my monitor is okay or not! Everything seems to look great... maybe I cannot tell the difference cuz my last monitor was terrible compared to this one


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> wow that's strange I had to turn my brightness down to 32 because it was so bright it hurt my eyes
> 
> COD AW is locked at 90fps and with a 980 g-sync isn't necessary, you should have tried ULMB
> 
> should have tried Bf4 if you wanted to see g-sync in action
> 
> mine was made in September and so far I don't have any issues, it works great!


Oh guys, stop telling people that G-Sync is useless at locked fps, it isnt.

Just try, try to play at G-Sync and then try ULBM, smoothness is gone and stutter is back.. turn G-Sync back on and enjoy BABY ASS SMOOTH GAMEPLAY.

True story.


----------



## TwinTurbo

From what I can tell, both my local Fry's and Micro Center are no longer carrying the PG278Q. Fry's has one left NIB but it doesn't appear on their website, and Micro Center, which showed 7 available last night, does not even show the monitor as being available. It's not listed as out of stock, it simply does not show up anymore when searching the website. Any ideas as to what's going on? I was almost ready to pick one up, but I'm starting to wonder if retailers are dropping this model due to the problems being reported.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Are you going to buy nvidia card or are you planning on using it with AMD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Yeah I'll get the 980Ti (or whatever nvidia's next card is) when it's released.


Eh i got impatient and bought a GTX 970 from Newegg. I'll pick up another one after the holidays. In the meantime bring on ULMB and g-sync!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> ...but the brightness was pathetic. It's not something I'm even picky about and I couldn't stand how dim it was even on max.


either it was hooked up incorrectly or a faulty unit. approx. 385 cd/m2 luminance at 100% brightness....that's eye scorching.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Oh guys, stop telling people that G-Sync is useless at locked fps, it isnt.
> 
> Just try, try to play at G-Sync and then try ULBM, smoothness is gone and stutter is back.. turn G-Sync back on and enjoy BABY ASS SMOOTH GAMEPLAY.
> 
> True story.


I'm going to have to try it myself, I haven't tried ULMB myself yet only g-sync

I was going off what I had read recently that if you can push enough fps to be over 144 (or I assumed at a capped 90) then ULMB would benefit the most, going to have to try it myself to see.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Can you describe what you are getting on the blurbusters inversion test? In particular, "the Inversion uniformity test" http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5 could you let me know if you see green color?


I have a E9 and I do get a green color + flickering/flashing.

Woohoo just got this back yesterday, looks like its going to crap out within a month.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> You guys are making me second guess if my monitor is okay or not! Everything seems to look great... maybe I cannot tell the difference cuz my last monitor was terrible compared to this one


Try the tests for greenghosting and inversion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> I have a E9 and I do get a green color + flickering/flashing.
> 
> Woohoo just got this back yesterday, looks like its going to crap out within a month.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> So I get flashing on this test, I see green though. Is flashing bad?


The flashing in and of itself doesn't imply anything bad. All panels will flash for one inversion test image or another.

But the green color is what is worrying. Especially because of the fact that it is dependent on contrast and gamma.

The chief question on my mind is if all units (that do not have other isues) produce the same results on these tests. If so, we can just chalk down these funny green results as being an intrinsic property of the panel being driven at such high frequencies, overdrive and extremely fast signal processing. If it is the case that only a few of us are experiencing these results, it might be good to RMA it for later production models. Either way, if these green results indicate some major fault that will result in a breakdown in 30 days, we'd have to RMA them at that point in time anyway.

Doghos with the november model reports no green colors. (a few pages back)


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I'm going to have to try it myself, I haven't tried ULMB myself yet only g-sync
> 
> I was going off what I had read recently that if you can push enough fps to be over 144 (or I assumed at a capped 90) then ULMB would benefit the most, going to have to try it myself to see.


Yes, TFT central said that.



I tried Far Cry 3 with gsync and then later with ULMB (while trying to see this screen door effect everyone's talking about)
I very much prefer gsync over ULMB.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Just figured out what the green colors on the inversion tests (lagom and blurbusters) indicates. Yes, it is a bad thing.



Source: http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/EIZO_FORIS_FG2421


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Try the tests for greenghosting and inversion.
> 
> The flashing in and of itself doesn't imply anything bad. All panels will flash for one inversion test image or another.
> 
> But the green color is what is worrying. Especially because of the fact that it is dependent on contrast and gamma.
> 
> The chief question on my mind is if all units (that do not have other isues) produce the same results on these tests. If so, we can just chalk down these funny green results as being an intrinsic property of the panel being driven at such high frequencies, overdrive and extremely fast signal processing. If it is the case that only a few of us are experiencing these results, it might be good to RMA it for later production models. Either way, if these green results indicate some major fault that will result in a breakdown in 30 days, we'd have to RMA them at that point in time anyway.
> 
> Doghos with the november model reports no green colors. (a few pages back)


What's the problem exactly?
I have a Benq 2720Z and I also get green color.
In fact, the top bar goes from green to purple, every 2 seconds, and alternates green and purple, but doesn't flicker.

The bottom bar is green, the same color/tone as the top bar (when the top turns from purple to green).

And on the "moving checkerboard: color/grayscale" test:
The bottom non moving bar group is solid gray while the top moving bar is:
Purple(1), green (2) grey (3), different grey(4).

I think you guys need to stop worrying about seeing green.


----------



## Dmitriy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Eh i got impatient and bought a GTX 970 from Newegg. I'll pick up another one after the holidays. In the meantime bring on ULMB and g-sync!


Get ready for ultimate gaming experience. I really think that going away from fixed refresh is the biggest thing in this decade gaming.

Or use 970 for a while and then upgrade to big maxwell. You won't loose much money on this.


----------



## fomoz

From:



To:



\o/


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> From:
> 
> 
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> 
> \o/


MOTHER THRESA, BUDDAH, CONFUSIOUS, OBAMA AND EVERY HOLY MOLY OUT THERE!

*Droll*
*heart attack*
I NEEDA be your biffle

Dat tape on the floor tho


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I noticed Amazon was getting them a few times a day for no more than five minutes at a time, so I started to watch Newegg, and grabbed one last night. Got shipped this morning, and I'll have this bad boy next week!

I'll report back with the model and if I get any green colors. I imagine as stock had just came in, it would be a November model.

My current g245h shows green and purple alternating and has been a fine monitor for the past four years.


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> From:
> 
> 
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> 
> \o/


did you buy this from paterson micro center? i think i showed up just before you last one arrived... was talk to dude at the counter and he said something was grabbingd other one for a surround setup


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> MOTHER THRESA, BUDDAH, CONFUSIOUS, OBAMA AND EVERY HOLY MOLY OUT THERE!
> 
> *Droll*
> *heart attack*
> I NEEDA be your biffle
> 
> Dat tape on the floor tho


Yeah, I'm neurotic about aligning my speakers and stuff. Had to move my setup a few times this summer due to renovations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> did you buy this from paterson micro center? i think i showed up just before you last one arrived... was talk to dude at the counter and he said something was grabbingd other one for a surround setup


Nope, got them online.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I made this video about the green ghosting issue I'm seeing in this monitor. Let me know if you guys (especially october november unit owners) have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to watch it in 1080p 60fps.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=thick-color-bars&ppf=5


I'm not epileptic, but you MIGHT want to add a warning to your post because of that 120FPS/Blackwhiteflickeringvideo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Just figured out what the green colors on the inversion tests (lagom and blurbusters) indicates. Yes, it is a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://display-corner.epfl.ch/index.php/EIZO_FORIS_FG2421
> 
> On another note, good to know! Mine personally shows up grey with very little flickering on the Lagom tests. Which indicates that I'm not seeing that pixel inversion issue. I got mine the first batch that hit the USA.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> From:
> 
> 
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> 
> \o/


Turn them on please!! Would love to see the Panel trim difference with a picture available on the swift displays! But amazing looking displays! Any problems you see at all? Would love to hear a review for getting 3 at once!


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'm not epileptic, but you MIGHT want to add a warning to your post because of that 120FPS/Blackwhiteflickeringvideo.


Have you tried to make browser window smaller and bigger, at some point it should come up.

Here is my video just now made it: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovakt7ov1dy7659/Video%2021-11-2014%2021%2021%2003.mov?dl=0


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Turn them on please!! Would love to see the Panel trim difference with a picture available on the swift displays! But amazing looking displays! Any problems you see at all? Would love to hear a review for getting 3 at once!


Sure, here:





I haven't noticed any problems other than Surround being limited to 70 fps in games right now. It's still good. G-SYNC is awesome.

Compared to the IPS/PLS screens, TN uniformity isn't nearly as good but whatever. The PG278Q have a lot less backlight bleed than my S27A850D.


----------



## z0so

I get some green and some flickering on those tests. However, I'm enjoying my monitor very much. Its amazing in games and the extra real estate is great for browsing/general use.

*In games or playing movies/videos I've never seen anything like these tests produce.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Sure, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed any problems other than Surround being limited to 70 fps in games right now. It's still good. G-SYNC is awesome.
> 
> Compared to the IPS/PLS screens, TN uniformity isn't nearly as good but whatever. The PG278Q have a lot less backlight bleed than my S27A850D.


That is seriously Awesome! Thank you, and isn't Gsync Amazing, I love it!

What length is your desk? I've been wondering if I can fit a 3rd monitor on my desk.


----------



## apkJeremyK

I just got mine in the mail and have a quick question for you all.

I currently have a GTX 580 and I know it does not support G-Sync. However I did not see anything about it not supporting > 60hz refresh rate. When I press the turbo button it never changes. If I go to the resolution settings in the nvidia control panel I do not have the 120/144 options.

I am currently running with the latest drivers: 344.75

Is this a card issue, driver issue, or is my display bad?

EDIT: Turns out it was the video card. Went and picked up some GTX 980s and the problem went away. Oh well, guess it was a good problem to have...just an expensive one


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> That is seriously Awesome! Thank you, and isn't Gsync Amazing, I love it!
> 
> What length is your desk? I've been wondering if I can fit a 3rd monitor on my desk.


6ft


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What's the problem exactly?
> I have a Benq 2720Z and I also get green color.
> In fact, the top bar goes from green to purple, every 2 seconds, and alternates green and purple, but doesn't flicker.
> 
> The bottom bar is green, the same color/tone as the top bar (when the top turns from purple to green).
> 
> And on the "moving checkerboard: color/grayscale" test:
> The bottom non moving bar group is solid gray while the top moving bar is:
> Purple(1), green (2) grey (3), different grey(4).
> 
> I think you guys need to stop worrying about seeing green.


The green colors on the tests are not a problem per se in terms of day to day use and even for gaming. I'm just trying to figure out if it is something that indicates if there will a problem with these monitors sometime in the future.

if you read the screenshot below, it does indicate that there is something not normal with the green colors on the inversion tests.

Thanks for sharing that your BenQ also produces green and purple colors on the tests. The BB test page does say that 120HZ and 144Hz panel will have inversion artifacts under boost or overdrive or turbo settings. So, the funny thing is that the Swifts have these colored artifacts even when overdrive is off and at all frequencies.

Also, I own an old TN panel (see sig) and it has an overdrive setting too. But it doesnt show any colors. just flickering.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'm not epileptic, but you MIGHT want to add a warning to your post because of that 120FPS/Blackwhiteflickeringvideo.


Will do as an annotation. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Have you tried to make browser window smaller and bigger, at some point it should come up.
> 
> Here is my video just now made it: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovakt7ov1dy7659/Video%2021-11-2014%2021%2021%2003.mov?dl=0






 This is also a good video demonstrating the same. Also see how another window affects the test image with rectangular extensions to the left and right.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> The green colors on the tests are not a problem per se in terms of day to day use and even for gaming. I'm just trying to figure out if it is something that indicates if there will a problem with these monitors sometime in the future.
> 
> if you read the screenshot below, it does indicate that there is something not normal with the green colors on the inversion tests.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that your BenQ also produces green and purple colors on the tests. The BB test page does say that 120HZ and 144Hz panel will have inversion artifacts under boost or overdrive or turbo settings. So, the funny thing is that the Swifts are have these colored artifacts even when overdrive is off and at all frequencies.
> 
> Also, I own an old TN panel (see sig) and it has an overdrive setting too. But it doesnt show any colors. just flickering.
> 
> 
> Will do as an annotation. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also a good video demonstrating the same. Also see how another window affects the test image with rectangular extensions to the left and right.


Just finally got back and confirmed it at home that mine does not have any inversion issues. Pardon the slightly reddish cast to the picture. My HTC One M7 has that camera problem where in low light situations, it has kinda a purplish-red halo to the picture (sometimes fully casting the picture). I can assure you that there wasn't a green or red cast irl. I used that Lagom.nl test. And I checked all of the patterns.



I do have a calibrated panel (i1DP). You think that calibrating this monitor with an actual colorimeter might have an effect on the whole inversion issue? Like I said, mine was the first USA batch. Lemme try and see what model # it is. Mine is an E7LMQS###### S/N.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I do have a calibrated panel (i1DP). You think that calibrating this monitor with an actual colorimeter might have an effect on the whole inversion issue? Like I said, mine was the first USA batch. Lemme try and see what model # it is. Mine is an E7LMQS###### S/N.


I had an E7 as well. Bought the 1st one at Microcenter day of. Funny thing is I grabbed the best looking box, the one that wasn't dinged or torn during shipping. I probably should have grabbed the other as its most likely working great for that person haha.

I have a spyder 3 pro. I can give it a go whenever I find the damn serial number..


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just finally got back and confirmed it at home that mine does not have any inversion issues. Pardon the slightly reddish cast to the picture. My HTC One M7 has that camera problem where in low light situations, it has kinda a purplish-red halo to the picture (sometimes fully casting the picture). I can assure you that there wasn't a green or red cast irl. I used that Lagom.nl test. And I checked all of the patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a calibrated panel (i1DP). You think that calibrating this monitor with an actual colorimeter might have an effect on the whole inversion issue? Like I said, mine was the first USA batch. Lemme try and see what model # it is. Mine is an E7LMQS###### S/N.


Regarding the alternate bright and dark (correct and incorrect or bright and dark) vertical lines of pixels: ON the desktop, it is said to distort the taskbar's color upon very close inspection. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts Looks like yours doesn't have that.

But it is also said to manifest on fast moving scenes in games 



 



 I've seen someone call this a screen door effect in games which becomes more apparent with ULMB. And another user report that Far Cry 4 has the worst case of this.

Anything green on the Solid Moving colors test (Thick bars)?





Finally, your guess that calibration might get rid of these errors could be true. The green bands on the inversion tests atleast disappear or appear as you lower or raise the contrast. For eg., on the lagom test, in fullscreen, the whole thing will be gray until the contrast falls just below 40 at which point it will become all green.
(This does not happen with the blurbusters test; it remains green). Also, the gamma value also seems to affect the value of contrast below which you get green.
I do not know much about calibration but if it modifies contrast and gamma, then yes, it could affect the results of the tests positively.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Regarding the alternate bright and dark (correct and incorrect or bright and dark) vertical lines of pixels: ON the desktop, it is said to distort the taskbar's color upon very close inspection. http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts Looks like yours doesn't have that.
> 
> But it is also said to manifest on fast moving scenes in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen someone call this a screen door effect in games which becomes more apparent with ULMB. And another user report that Far Cry 4 has the worst case of this.
> 
> Anything green on the Solid Moving colors test (Thick bars)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, your guess that calibration might get rid of these errors could be true. The green bands on the inversion tests atleast disappear or appear as you lower or raise the contrast. For eg., on the lagom test, in fullscreen, the whole thing will be gray until the contrast falls just below 40 at which point it will become all green.
> (This does not happen with the blurbusters test; it remains green). Also, the gamma value also seems to affect the value of contrast below which you get green.
> I do not know much about calibration but if it modifies contrast and gamma, then yes, it could affect the results of the tests positively.


Tried the moving solid colors test (thick bars). I can barely see a hint of green preceding the grey bar on the far right @ 9 pixels per frame. And I really do mean barely. Like I'm almost not sure I'm actually seeing any green hues (not colorblind either). It's just too little of an amount to make a say on it. However, unlike your video, I cannot see green preceding or trailing any color. I could see some green hues trailing the blacks in your video. That doesn't show up whatsoever on mine.


----------



## dboythagr8

Going to take mine back to Frys tomorrow. I bought the 2 year replacement plan but seeing how it appears they don't carry the monitor anymore.....









Edit: On a side note...I've noticed that my GPUs seem to down clock when necessary even when using Chrome on my Samsung U28D950D. On my Swift one GPU would constantly stay at max clocks. Was annoying.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Tried the moving solid colors test (thick bars). I can barely see a hint of green preceding the grey bar on the far right @ 9 pixels per frame. And I really do mean barely. Like I'm almost not sure I'm actually seeing any green hues (not colorblind either). It's just too little of an amount to make a say on it. However, unlike your video, I cannot see green preceding or trailing any color. I could see some green hues trailing the blacks in your video. That doesn't show up whatsoever on mine.


ah okay. That's great. I assume you made sure to turn off the overdrive, or that you were not in ULMB mode when testing the solid moving colors. And ofcourse high contrast (>49) and brightness. Or is that fixed by the calibration and you cannot change it?

Also, for the lagom inversion test, (as deadeye suggested) please make the browser window small and move it around. like here: 



Or scroll up and down like here: 



 Still no green ?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Wait a minute officer. Are you guys telling me the issue dissapears when lowering contrast below 50/40? Whaaaat?


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Wait a minute officer. Are you guys telling me the issue dissapears when lowering contrast below 50/40? Whaaaat?


This issue also disappears if you lower rgb green color by 1% or more it did for me


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> This issue also disappears if you lower rgb green color by 1% or more it did for me


Interesting. I didn't have the issue on my review sample but only assessed the motion performance under the 'test settings'. These involved changes to the green colour channel.


----------



## writer21

Maybe someone can help me with Asus RMA? First time RMA with ASUS. I'm sending in the rog swift. How do I fill out the RMA checklist form?


----------



## wholeeo

I'm happy to say that I received my RMA unit and it's pretty much perfect thus far.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me with Asus RMA? First time RMA with ASUS. I'm sending in the rog swift. How do I fill out the RMA checklist form?


Wish I could give you some input but I did an advanced rma.


----------



## writer21

Advanced rma?


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Well sadly I must do an RMA for one of my three monitors. I have a circular ring of pixels that stay green for a moment on a darker background when something lighter passes over it. I started to notice this when I was playing BF4 and I was getting green streaks. Glad Asus will send me a monitor before I send mine back. Link below....


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm happy to say that I received my RMA unit and it's pretty much perfect thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could give you some input but I did an advanced rma.


Could you tell whats your SN?


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> Well sadly I must do an RMA for one of my three monitors. I have a circular ring of pixels that stay green for a moment on a darker background when something lighter passes over it. Link below....


Whats your SN/Manufacturing date?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Could you tell whats your SN?


EALMQS******


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> This issue also disappears if you lower rgb green color by 1% or more it did for me


Not for everyone. I've tried this as well as lowering contrast to no avail.


----------



## JBCool

I'd love it if some of my fellow owners could post pictures of their monitors at 50% brightness, fullscreen, in a dark room, using http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1

I'd like to ascertain what is average bleedthrough/clouding for this monitor.


----------



## observer76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> I'd love it if some of my fellow owners could post pictures of their monitors at 50% brightness, fullscreen, using http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1
> 
> I'd like to ascertain what is average bleedthrough/clouding for this monitor.


I took a couple of pictures of my clouding and backlight bleed issue before I boxed mine up and returned to Amazon:




The pics don't capture it very good, but the clouding took up almost 90% of my screen within the center areas and edges. There are some non-clouded arease around the bottom and top perimeters. On the right side you can make out a how the clouding stops and there is a normal spot that's vertical straight lined area like this is some machined component that's behind the panel.

You can see there is some backlight bleed on the bottom and right side edges. Really, it was not that bad.

Also, take a look at the lower right hand corner... There's the infamous dark smudge. You can even see it on this black background. It was much more noticeable on white, green, red and blue backgrounds...didn't take a pic of those colors unfortunately.

I'd say the panel I had did not have very good uniformity because of the clouding and such. I could see it while playing a game with dark scenes. For $800, I would expect some what better quality. I now have a Dell U2415 IPS-type monitor I'm typing on here. World of difference with no clouding or backlight bleed. Like a breath of fresh air with excellent colors. This is my temporary monitor until I find that perfect 27'' high refresh rate diamond.

This clouding issue and the backlight bleed were not there when this monitor was new a month ago. That's what made it hard to keep. I did enjoy Gsync and the 144 refresh rate. I hope new IPS/VA panels come out next year that have this technology combined on a 27'' screen.


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *observer76*
> 
> I took a couple of pictures of my clouding and backlight bleed issue before I boxed mine up and returned to Amazon:


Thank you for those. That is a familiar sight to behold!









C'mon people, more pics, more pics, more pics......


----------



## Falkentyne

That oval pattern was the exact same pattern..and I mean...the EXACT SAME pattern that was on the *ASUS* VG27H.
And I linked threads earlier.
The only difference is it seems to cover even more screen area on the Swift.

Asus clearly didn't learn a single thing from how they mounted the stuff in the 27H...

And if you read the threads I linked a few pages ago, including the one from hardforum, you will see the SAME thing: the panels start off pristine, then slowly get an oval which gets more glaring and brighter over time.

Some people had ovals which went away slowly, but...

Seriously, people.
the VG248QE was a good panel (though some had bleed/uniformity issues but nothing like the VG27H. But I think you should stop worshipping the swift unless you want to play panel lottery and get a perfect one that remains perfect, or hope you don't get one that gets image corrupted and fuzzy 3 months later. And with Asus having the WORST customer service in the business (look at the RMA problems with their mainboards), why not try Acer or wait for Benq to release theirs?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I was on the fence about the new ACer 4k gsync panel, but there were a few reasons I went for the Swift instead.

The looks were a pretty big deal. The glossy bezel on the acer is disgusting, but having an acer panel now, I do like the brand. It also seems pointless to buy a 4k screen locked at 60hz for $800 now when better 4k screens will be along in just a few months, with faster refresh rates. The cost of the horsepower even required for smooth 4k gaming for a person who needs to max out their settings, is another pricey factor to consider as games will grow more demanding in the coming years. It seems this technology is far more mature and would give a person a better gaming experience for what would be a lower cost in the long run as I personally wouldn't be required to get another gpu to keep up.

I thought 40fps on the 4k with gsync might be great, but ultimately 80+ on the 1440p with gsync would provide a more pleasant experience surely. As beautiful as 4k would be, I'm sure it'd be a better technology to opt into in 4 years when it's very affordable, and matured. There will likely be panels with a higher resolution at this point but perhaps hardware will have caught up.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> Well sadly I must do an RMA for one of my three monitors. I have a circular ring of pixels that stay green for a moment on a darker background when something lighter passes over it. I started to notice this when I was playing BF4 and I was getting green streaks. Glad Asus will send me a monitor before I send mine back. Link below....


When you get a chance can you check your PM?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> I'd love it if some of my fellow owners could post pictures of their monitors at 50% brightness, fullscreen, using http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1
> 
> I'd like to ascertain what is average bleedthrough/clouding for this monitor.



Day 1


Day 2


Day3, just now

All at full brightness


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> All at full brightness


Thank you!

Yours look's pretty good so far. There's just a hint of the dumb rectangle shape in the middle on the day 3 pic. Mine was way worse by day 3.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yours look's pretty good so far. There's just a hint of the dumb rectangle shape in the middle on the day 3 pic. Mine was way worse by day 3.


I hadn't noticed that. Ill keep taking one picture everyday to see how it changes over time.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl*
> 
> I had an E7 as well. Bought the 1st one at Microcenter day of. Funny thing is I grabbed the best looking box, the one that wasn't dinged or torn during shipping. I probably should have grabbed the other as its most likely working great for that person haha.
> 
> I have a spyder 3 pro. I can give it a go whenever I find the damn serial number..


Did you try the tests after a calibration? did that solve any problem?


----------



## Purejoke

Did anyone solved the problem when monitor won't switch to 144Hz ?

It was just a problem with nvidia driver 344.75.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Whats your SN/Manufacturing date?


My build dates are July, September, and October. The September one failed. I am not sure of the serial number offhand.


----------



## Doomedx

Hey, i have a kinda silly question but i hope someone will help me maybe, gonna buy asus rog swift next week and i thinking about buying nvidia 3d glasses dunno which version 1 or 2, also do i need USB receiver for this glasses on that LCD ? Can someone help me or tell me which glasses should i buy for 3D use with asus rog swift ? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomedx*
> 
> Hey, i have a kinda silly question but i hope someone will help me maybe, gonna buy asus rog swift next week and i thinking about buying nvidia 3d glasses dunno which version 1 or 2, also do i need USB receiver for this glasses on that LCD ? Can someone help me or tell me which glasses should i buy for 3D use with asus rog swift ? Thanks a lot in advance


I only know it supports version 2, but can't answer the other questions, sorry.


----------



## Doghos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> I'd love it if some of my fellow owners could post pictures of their monitors at 50% brightness, fullscreen, using http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1
> 
> I'd like to ascertain what is average bleedthrough/clouding for this monitor.


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doghos*


Thanks for those. Nice layout you have there! If you feel like it, could you take a pic at night with no other light sources?

I should've mentioned that when I first asked for pics from people.


----------



## Doghos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Thanks for those. Nice layout you have there! If you feel like it, could you take a pic at night with no other light sources?
> 
> I should've mentioned that when I first asked for pics from people.


Thanks , ok no problem here we are , at 50 brightless, contrast 55 and without any lights :


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doghos*
> 
> Thanks , ok no problem here we are , at 50 brightless, contrast 55 and without any lights :


Aw, I'm jealous. That one looks really nice. If I see other people post more pics like that, I may have to try for a fourth (and final) Swift.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomedx*
> 
> Hey, i have a kinda silly question but i hope someone will help me maybe, gonna buy asus rog swift next week and i thinking about buying nvidia 3d glasses dunno which version 1 or 2, also do i need USB receiver for this glasses on that LCD ? Can someone help me or tell me which glasses should i buy for 3D use with asus rog swift ? Thanks a lot in advance


I havethe original 3D vision kit and it works just fine. The kit comes with everything needed. There is no ir blaster built into the monitor, so you need the emitter. I would persinally go with the latest kit as the glasses are suppose to allow more light among other things. I am sure you can Google the differences.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomedx*
> 
> Hey, i have a kinda silly question but i hope someone will help me maybe, gonna buy asus rog swift next week and i thinking about buying nvidia 3d glasses dunno which version 1 or 2, also do i need USB receiver for this glasses on that LCD ? Can someone help me or tell me which glasses should i buy for 3D use with asus rog swift ? Thanks a lot in advance


You do need the 3D Emitter from Nvidia. I recently bought the 3D Vision 2 kit for $150 off Newegg and it comes with everything you need.


----------



## Doghos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Aw, I'm jealous. That one looks really nice. If I see other people post more pics like that, I may have to try for a fourth (and final) Swift.


I think you should do it ,

I've got lucky with this screen, but he have only 5 days, and it's a november build


----------



## anachronton

Loved every second of gaming on that monitor, but then the panel died. Now I've been waiting for over a month to get the thing repaired. With no end in sight.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Well looks like I got a bad panel as well.
> 
> Had it for 2-3 months now and now I get blurry text on any refresh rate below 120 and I also get a constant flicker or pulsing. Anyone have any suggestions. I spent $800+ on this monitor and it's broken already. Don't think I'm going with Asus after this anymore.
> 
> Funny thing is if I turn on ULMB mode which is the mode I was using when it first happened it goes back to normal on every refresh rate. I've tried the cable from the gsync benq which doesn't have nearly as many issues as this panel. It wouldn't even take the BENQ DP cable unless in the third slot and the max refresh was 85hz.


I seem to now suddenly have similar problems. Noticed blurry text and some flicker and all this seems to have happened right after my PC crashed while playing BF4. At first I thought it was a Windows thing, but plugging in different monitors they all seem fine so it's definitely the ASUS ROG monitor with the issue. I'm going to remove the monitor completely from the OS profile and reinstall to see if that helps any and also try playing around with ULMB to see if that changes anything. I have been running 1440P at 144hz on this monitor with G-Sync on since August with no problem so this is very disappointing.









Ongoing thread over at ASUS with people having similar problems.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall/page8


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I seem to now suddenly have similar problems. Noticed blurry text and some flicker and all this seems to have happened right after my PC crashed while playing BF4. At first I thought it was a Windows thing, but plugging in different monitors they all seem fine so it's definitely the ASUS ROG monitor with the issue. I'm going to remove the monitor completely from the OS profile and reinstall to see if that helps any and also try playing around with ULMB to see if that changes anything. I have been running 1440P at 144hz on this monitor with G-Sync on since August with no problem so this is very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ongoing thread over at ASUS with people having similar problems.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall/page8


You're not the first to have the monitor go south after a BF4 crash. Other people had the exact same thing happen! Its almost like a gsync game crash somehow damages the firmware or something ...


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I seem to now suddenly have similar problems. Noticed blurry text and some flicker and all this seems to have happened right after my PC crashed while playing BF4. At first I thought it was a Windows thing, but plugging in different monitors they all seem fine so it's definitely the ASUS ROG monitor with the issue. I'm going to remove the monitor completely from the OS profile and reinstall to see if that helps any and also try playing around with ULMB to see if that changes anything. I have been running 1440P at 144hz on this monitor with G-Sync on since August with no problem so this is very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ongoing thread over at ASUS with people having similar problems.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall/page8


Sounds exactly what happened to me. I decided to try ULMB mode with BF4 and uncapped frames. I was reaching 200+ fps then suddenly the game crashed. I had to hard reset. After the reset I had blurry text in 120hz and severe flickering and text distortion at 144hz. Switching back to ULMB actually caused the issues to stop but I rarely use that mode.

Anyways I've already sent the monitor back to Asus on Saturday and it won't arrive until Dec 1st.

Think if they give me a new one which they should I'm just going to sell and go Benq gsync which I have in the other room and works perfectly. I like the 144hz 1440p but I don't think this monitor can handle the resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I seem to now suddenly have similar problems. Noticed blurry text and some flicker and all this seems to have happened right after my PC crashed while playing BF4. At first I thought it was a Windows thing, but plugging in different monitors they all seem fine so it's definitely the ASUS ROG monitor with the issue. I'm going to remove the monitor completely from the OS profile and reinstall to see if that helps any and also try playing around with ULMB to see if that changes anything. I have been running 1440P at 144hz on this monitor with G-Sync on since August with no problem so this is very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ongoing thread over at ASUS with people having similar problems.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall/page8


Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## caymandive

Monitor only gets worse as I use it more and I now have an RMA number with ASUS. Unfortunately this monitor is out of stock with them so I have no idea when I'll get a replacement. ASUS rep asked me to call back in 48 hours if no return forms are received in my email inbox for an advanced exchange which will basically means there are none available. Sounds to me like I'll most likely be calling back again in 48 hours and shipping my monitor to them and play the waiting game for a replacement. In the meantime I'm back to using my 27" Dell U2713HM which looks tons better as far as clarity, crispness and viewing angle, but sadly it's no gaming monitor and I'll be back to a limited 60 FPS in BF4 which can induce some dizziness. Once you play 1440p at 144hz with G-Sync on its nearly impossible to play anything else. I was averaging around 140-150FPS in BF4 before this issue and the game play was so fluid and nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Sounds exactly what happened to me. I decided to try ULMB mode with BF4 and uncapped frames. I was reaching 200+ fps then suddenly the game crashed. I had to hard reset. After the reset I had blurry text in 120hz and severe flickering and text distortion at 144hz. Switching back to ULMB actually caused the issues to stop but I rarely use that mode.
> 
> Anyways I've already sent the monitor back to Asus on Saturday and it won't arrive until Dec 1st.
> 
> Think if they give me a new one which they should I'm just going to sell and go Benq gsync which I have in the other room and works perfectly. I like the 144hz 1440p but I don't think this monitor can handle the resolution and refresh rate.


They gave you an arrival date? I do agree this monitor just doesn't seem to be able to handle the resolution and refresh rate well in the long run, but that's my personal experience along with a few others I've seen posted online. Buddy of mine also has this monitor and plays way more than I do, so I'm curious to see if the issue arises with him as well. Hopefully those of us who got this monitor early just received a bad batch and that the later ones have been corrected, but I have a feeling we'll be seeing more failures as time goes on.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Aside from the stuck/dead pixels and uneven backlight bleed all of these weird issues seem to come from the G-Sync module (where else would it come from?) so I'm thinking a new revision or some kind of update is needed from either Nvidia or Asus.

It sucks... I might go for a 21:9 monitor instead.


----------



## kaisiang

Hey guys, I got this in Nov 1, I can't remember the sn, but there's some issues when I was running them in SLI, I noticed stuttering in games, and when I ran the pendulum demo, there was a stutter even in g-sync mode, any idea how to solve this? I'll try reinstalling the drivers when i get home though


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Aside from the stuck/dead pixels and uneven backlight bleed all of these weird issues seem to come from the G-Sync module (where else would it come from?) so I'm thinking a new revision or some kind of update is needed from either Nvidia or Asus.
> 
> It sucks... I might go for a 21:9 monitor instead.


There is an NVidia hotfix for issues over display port.
Not sure if it relevant for any of these issues but can't hurt to try.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


----------



## dboythagr8

Ok so I mentioned a few pages back about text issue with my monitor and that it was hard to describe. The following is EXACTLY what I'm seeing:



It's ridiculous. I've tried different cables and drivers. I am now on my Samsung 4k monitor and it looks just fine. Is there nothing I can do to fix this? Am I forced to RMA?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> Monitor only gets worse as I use it more and I now have an RMA number with ASUS. Unfortunately this monitor is out of stock with them so I have no idea when I'll get a replacement. ASUS rep asked me to call back in 48 hours if no return forms are received in my email inbox for an advanced exchange which will basically means there are none available. Sounds to me like I'll most likely be calling back again in 48 hours and shipping my monitor to them and play the waiting game for a replacement. In the meantime I'm back to using my 27" Dell U2713HM which looks tons better as far as clarity, crispness and viewing angle, but sadly it's no gaming monitor and I'll be back to a limited 60 FPS in BF4 which can induce some dizziness. Once you play 1440p at 144hz with G-Sync on its nearly impossible to play anything else. I was averaging around 140-150FPS in BF4 before this issue and the game play was so fluid and nice!
> They gave you an arrival date? I do agree this monitor just doesn't seem to be able to handle the resolution and refresh rate well in the long run, but that's my personal experience along with a few others I've seen posted online. Buddy of mine also has this monitor and plays way more than I do, so I'm curious to see if the issue arises with him as well. Hopefully those of us who got this monitor early just received a bad batch and that the later ones have been corrected, but I have a feeling we'll be seeing more failures as time goes on.


That's the date it will arrive at Asus Rma department in California.

I sent it out Fedex with pre paid shipping label from Asus. I also had to mention this while chatting with the technician because he wouldn't of told me unless I asked. They have to set up prepaid shipping manually he says.

When I get it back or a new one I don't know but I'm seriously considering selling it somewhere and just going Benq Gsync for now.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ok so I mentioned a few pages back about text issue with my monitor and that it was hard to describe. The following is EXACTLY what I'm seeing:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ridiculous. I've tried different cables and drivers. I am now on my Samsung 4k monitor and it looks just fine. Is there nothing I can do to fix this? Am I forced to RMA?


Looks like the issue I had at 120hz refresh rate and lower. Is text blurry also? I had to RMA. I would try those hotfix drivers like someone mentioned. I wish I had tried them myself but I think it's a hardware issue.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> There is an NVidia hotfix for issues over display port.
> Not sure if it relevant for any of these issues but can't hurt to try.
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


Thanks! I'm going to give the NVidia hotfix a try tonight, but I'm pretty certain this is a hardware issue. Oddly enough the issue kind of got better last night for awhile, but came back again this morning when I powered it back on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> That's the date it will arrive at Asus Rma department in California.
> 
> I sent it out Fedex with pre paid shipping label from Asus. I also had to mention this while chatting with the technician because he wouldn't of told me unless I asked. They have to set up prepaid shipping manually he says.
> 
> When I get it back or a new one I don't know but I'm seriously considering selling it somewhere and just going Benq Gsync for now.


I hear ya! I actually just ordered a BenQ XL2420G 24" G-sync gaming monitor today to hold me over until I get the ROG Swift monitor issues worked out. Could use a nice extra monitor anyways.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone play SC2 and get a driver display has stopped responding error? It happens almost every game since I got this monitor. It ends up recovering but I just see a black screen for 5-30 seconds


----------



## Laserkatten

The driver hotfix seems to have eliminated my pixel mapping problems. no longer get screen door effect around bright colors like explosions.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laserkatten*
> 
> The driver hotfix seems to have eliminated my pixel mapping problems. no longer get screen door effect around bright colors like explosions.


That hotfix did not fix that issue on mine.


----------



## nebulaskin

Hi!
Im really intrested on buying this monitor, but first I would like to know if it's also a good monitor for photo-editing.
I know it's really good for gaming, but i didn't understood if the image quality and color rapresentation is also good for photo editing.

Atm Im using a BenQ XL420T and even if it's good at gaming, i can not say the same about the color rapresentation and image quality while watching photos and editing them.

Can someone give me a feedback about?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my crap english.


----------



## Teelo Brown

Blurry text here, at 85hz, 100hz, and 120hz with G-SYNC on or off. The N-VIDIA hotfix didn't work for me. The problem has been on again off again, at various resolutions, over the past couple months. Losing my trust in this product.


----------



## chad711

I just got this monitor today. This was a upgrade from the ASUS VG278HE 144Hz monitor I have. I have to say I am not impressed with the colors/. Everything looks so washed out. I've played with the temp settings, colors, loaded a profile from this thread and nothing seems to change that. Really like the resolution.

I remember when I went from my 60Hz Asus monitor to my ASUS VG278HE 144Hz and was blown away at the difference in gaming. I was really hoping to feel that with this Gsync monitor but again, I am just not seeing what all the hype is about. I played some CoD Advanced Warfare today and never once did I feel like Gsync was making a difference in my experience.

I have my ASUS VG278HE monitor hooked up right now as my 2nd monitor. It's mind boggling to me why the colors on this newer monitor are not as vivid??


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laserkatten*
> 
> The driver hotfix seems to have eliminated my pixel mapping problems. no longer get screen door effect around bright colors like explosions.


Check if you have Extreme OD on. You'll be able to see the screen door better if it's still there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> That hotfix did not fix that issue on mine.


It did not the fix that issue for me. But I didn't try a clean install with DDU.

EDIT: Just did a clean installation using DDU. Even before re-installing drivers, I could see the alternate bright and dark vertical lines of pixels. (I use a screenshot of a muzzle flash and alternate that with a screenshot of the same scene with no muzzle flash at 80 frames a second. Using this video, I can easily check for what people are calling the screendoor effect without launching a game.)

After clean installing the drivers, the issue remains. I don't think it has anything to do with drivers. It's a fault on the monitor side I think and only a firmware update or a manufacturing calibration of the voltages for the panel can fix it.

EDIT2: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53375-Flickering-screen-when-using-G-Sync&p=452712&viewfull=1#post452712 asus rep explains that the PG cannot have a firmware update. Probably cause the gsync module which replaced the usual panel exectronics is Nvidia's thing.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad711*
> 
> I just got this monitor today. This was a upgrade from the ASUS VG278HE 144Hz monitor I have. I have to say I am not impressed with the colors/. Everything looks so washed out. I've played with the temp settings, colors, loaded a profile from this thread and nothing seems to change that. Really like the resolution.
> 
> I remember when I went from my 60Hz Asus monitor to my ASUS VG278HE 144Hz and was blown away at the difference in gaming. I was really hoping to feel that with this Gsync monitor but again, I am just not seeing what all the hype is about. I played some CoD Advanced Warfare today and never once did I feel like Gsync was making a difference in my experience.
> 
> I have my ASUS VG278HE monitor hooked up right now as my 2nd monitor. It's mind boggling to me why the colors on this newer monitor are not as vivid??


Colors don't look washed out at all to me. I compared it to my old Dell monitor and the difference was night and day.
About G-sync, I know sometimes it's hard to tell if it's really do anything or not but it is. I've played multiple games now that ran smooth with G-sync on and when I tried turning it off I noticed stutter that was not there with G-sync.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

All these issues are making the anticipation for my monitor quite high today!

Purolator likes to crush my packages, so if I see a dent, I'm ready to throw-down.







Ok but not really. Six hours to go to finally be gone of this g245h.


----------



## Wobbley

All of these issues are really off-putting since I am considering getting this screen. I am just wondering if people here are really all just monitor experts and notice every little detail and the more vocal part of swift owners, or if the screen has issues really often :/


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad711*
> 
> I just got this monitor today. This was a upgrade from the ASUS VG278HE 144Hz monitor I have. I have to say I am not impressed with the colors/. Everything looks so washed out. I've played with the temp settings, colors, loaded a profile from this thread and nothing seems to change that. Really like the resolution.
> 
> I remember when I went from my 60Hz Asus monitor to my ASUS VG278HE 144Hz and was blown away at the difference in gaming. I was really hoping to feel that with this Gsync monitor but again, I am just not seeing what all the hype is about. I played some CoD Advanced Warfare today and never once did I feel like Gsync was making a difference in my experience.
> 
> I have my ASUS VG278HE monitor hooked up right now as my 2nd monitor. It's mind boggling to me why the colors on this newer monitor are not as vivid??


colors look great to me, very close to my ASUS PB278Q. i've also found that g-sync does not have a particularly dramatic impact in COD:AW, tearing was never severe in that game for me at 90fps. but in BF4, at 60-80 fps, g-sync is just phenomenal. a very big difference in that game.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> colors look great to me, very close to my ASUS PB278Q. i've also found that g-sync does not have a particularly dramatic impact in COD:AW, tearing was never severe in that game for me at 90fps. but in BF4, at 60-80 fps, g-sync is just phenomenal. a very big difference in that game.


agreed on it working great in BF4, I don't have COD AW but it definitely works in BF4.

colors are great here too no complaints at all, loving this monitor!


----------



## TheDude26

I am very new to the game with this monitor, in fact I just received them and set them up within the past 3 days. Originally I ordered 3 of them from Best Buy but one got lost somewhere so I ordered another one from Amazon. The lost monitor showed up 2 days after I received my Amazon order to replace the lost monitor. 3 of the monitors I received from Best Buy have SN#s that start with EAL, the one from Amazon starts with E9. I will be returning one monitor back to Best Buy because I only need 3, the one with the dead pixel.

EAL - Monitor 1 = No dead pixels, no inversion issues, nothing wrong with this screen.
EAL - Monitor 2 = No dead pixels, no inversion issues, nothing wrong with this screen.
EAL - Monitor 3 = 1 dead pixel, by dead I mean it is off so it shows black. There are no pixels that are stuck in the "on position". No inversion issues, everything else is fine.

E9 - Monitor 4 - No dead pixels, no inversion issues, nothing wrong with this screen.

Setup and usage in surround is fine, I have had no issues with the monitors. I have played Alien Isolation, WoW, BF4, Far Cry 4, and a little Metro. So far all is well. I am coming from 3 Benq XL2420TE monitors all 1080p. My initial impression is that yes these are nice monitors, the colors to me seem comparable to the Benqs although slightly more vibrant in games. The image appears much cleaner which I would attribute to 1440p. The most notable difference is the screen size, smaller bezels, and smaller text. I am not in any way a monitor expert nor do I have perfect vision. I have not yet attempted calibration nor have I used ULMB mode yet, hopefully I can get that done today. I keep asking myself are they worth the steep price of $799. IMO, it seems to me that $600 would be a much better price point. Perhaps once I calibrate the displays a bit and do some more gaming on them that may change.

Also, I am not using the DP cables that came with the monitors. I bought Accell DP 1.2 cables from Amazon, the cables are 10feet long each and I have no issues. I can run Gysnc, 144hz, etc.. with no problems. Originally I thought the cables might be too long but this is not the case. These cables are well made and seem to be working fine.

Hopefully this information was helpful to some. I was a bit apprehensive due to the things I have read about the monitor. So far all is well, hopefully they don't fail me over time. The one thing that I really liked about my Benq's was that they were rock solid for the 10 months that I had them, day in and day out. I don't have time to deal with RMA hell so hopefully these things hang in there.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> EAL - Monitor 1 = No dead pixels, no inversion issues, nothing wrong with this screen.
> EAL - Monitor 2 = No dead pixels, no inversion issues, nothing wrong with this screen.
> EAL - Monitor 3 = 1 dead pixel, by dead I mean it is off so it shows black. There are no pixels that are stuck in the "on position". No inversion issues, everything else is fine.
> 
> E9 - Monitor 4 - No dead pixels, no inversion issues, nothing wrong with this screen.


nice, a good accounting of quality control from a single user. thanks for the info. my E9 has no issues however the backlight bleed has become more substantial as time goes by. it's completely tolerable at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> I have not yet attempted calibration nor have I used ULMB mode yet, hopefully I can get that done today.


i've only had about half an hour to test out ULMB, in BLOPS2, but it was fantastic. i need to spend more time with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> I keep asking myself are they worth the steep price of $799. IMO, it seems to me that $600 would be a much better price point. Perhaps once I calibrate the displays a bit and do some more gaming on them that may change.


i agree $800 is a bit steep, i think $650 would be an appropriate price. eh i'm willing to pay the premium to use this technology early. i'm sure prices will fall next year when more g-sync monitors are available and freesync (next month?) monitors will be here.


----------



## TheDude26

I almost forgot to post pics. Please add me to the owners club...


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> I almost forgot to post pics. Please add me to the owners club...


Any chance for a picture of them setup on your desk! you must play on a huge desk! Also Glad to have you join, don't forget the application in OP!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got my swift today. Set the brightness to 25, and contrast at 50. At first I was pleased but noticed my screen seemed darker at the top and tried to readjust myself thinking it was my eye level. I opened an image twice, and the bottom image was much more washed out and bright than the top image which was much darker and rich in color.

Automatically I'm thinking I need to return this to Newegg...

I have moire patterns. I seem to have flickering in places, though being in load screens i don't particularly mind. I haven't tried ULMB yet.

EALxxx model

Here's my backlight uniformity:

Brightness and contrast at 100:



Brightness 25, contrast 50:



Brightness 10, contrast 45:



The washed out colors:



So should I be returning this? Stock is so scarce and I really like the monitor. I've had it for nearly three hours and the colors have been bothering me on the bottom.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Made this guide to help new comers. http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift Hope it helps.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Made this guide to help new comers. http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift Hope it helps.


Great idea. You might want to add a section for solutions but I think that list is very small. I believe a small number of people have fixed certain issues with shorter or better quality DP cables, newest driver hotfix are 2 off the top of my head.

Another small issue I've noticed on mine and others is the dead spot in the bottom right corner


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Great idea. You might want to add a section for solutions but I think that list is very small. I believe a small number of people have fixed certain issues with shorter or better quality DP cables, newest driver hotfix are 2 off the top of my head.
> 
> Another small issue I've noticed on mine and others is the dead spot in the bottom right corner


Okay, I'll add the two solutions to the 'gross' list. And also ill mention the bright spot on the lower right. Any picture source you can link me to for that bright spot?


----------



## chad711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Colors don't look washed out at all to me. I compared it to my old Dell monitor and the difference was night and day.
> About G-sync, I know sometimes it's hard to tell if it's really do anything or not but it is. I've played multiple games now that ran smooth with G-sync on and when I tried turning it off I noticed stutter that was not there with G-sync.


I was able to get a little better picture using the Nvidia Control panel, adjusting digital vibrance. However it's still washed out compared to my older ASUS model. Here is a horrible picture I took with my phone of my desktop. If you look at the middle character you will see the blue on him is much more less "blue" then compared to the monitor on the right. The monitor on the right is in "game mode" which really doesn't even have the best colors the monitor can give but still looks better then the Swift.

Even the taskbar looks less gray in color then the one on the right.



http://imgur.com/xXvJIp8


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Got my swift today. Set the brightness to 25, and contrast at 50. At first I was pleased but noticed my screen seemed darker at the top and tried to readjust myself thinking it was my eye level. I opened an image twice, and the bottom image was much more washed out and bright than the top image which was much darker and rich in color.
> 
> Automatically I'm thinking I need to return this to Newegg...
> 
> I have moire patterns. I seem to have flickering in places, though being in load screens i don't particularly mind. I haven't tried ULMB yet.
> 
> EALxxx model
> 
> Here's my backlight uniformity:
> 
> Brightness and contrast at 100:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 25, contrast 50:
> 
> 
> 
> Brightness 10, contrast 45:
> 
> 
> 
> The washed out colors:
> 
> 
> 
> So should I be returning this? Stock is so scarce and I really like the monitor. I've had it for nearly three hours and the colors have been bothering me on the bottom.


I'd RMA that. I moved one of the pictures(as best I could) up and down (was limited by the mouse) my 2720Z and the image was mostly uniform going top to bottom if I kept my head level with the picture. your image makes it look like something Is really really wrong....


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'd RMA that. I moved one of the pictures(as best I could) up and down (was limited by the mouse) my 2720Z and the image was mostly uniform going top to bottom if I kept my head level with the picture. your image makes it look like something Is really really wrong....


Thank you very much for the feedback. The more I use it, the more I can see this strange sort of split in the middle of my screen. The top is slightly too dark, with richer colors and the bottom has a bleached look. These forums are actually a fantastic place to see the difference amongst post boxes.

I'll have to send this back to Newegg then.


----------



## Georgey123

Just to clarify again with the service menu and burn in pattern:



And this is what you press, it does not work with all people but give it a shot


A question, is anyone running 980's in SLI and g sync. Is that a smooth experience for you or is G sync not working in SLI


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Just to clarify again with the service menu and burn in pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what you press, it does not work with all people but give it a shot
> 
> 
> A question, is anyone running 980's in SLI and g sync. Is that a smooth experience for you or is G sync not working in SLI


I run 980 sli with G sync and its smooth.. No problems.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad711*
> 
> I was able to get a little better picture using the Nvidia Control panel, adjusting digital vibrance. However it's still washed out compared to my older ASUS model. Here is a horrible picture I took with my phone of my desktop. If you look at the middle character you will see the blue on him is much more less "blue" then compared to the monitor on the right. The monitor on the right is in "game mode" which really doesn't even have the best colors the monitor can give but still looks better then the Swift.
> 
> Even the taskbar looks less gray in color then the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xXvJIp8


What asus monitor is that?
If it's anything like "game mode" on the VG248QE, just do NOT compare them at ALL. That's a complete no-no.
Game mode on Asus screens have a VERY different color calibration and preset saturations of the RGB channels that you simply can NOT reproduce at ALL in the standard or theater (if that's present) modes, even with saturation adjustments. For example, 'game mode' on my VG248QE makes the yellows look like 'laser yellows' with a bright striking "slime green," very unrealistic and almost like looking at a glossy comic book cover or something. Now if you try to change theater mode (the preset with the best overall colors when adjusted) to match the slime greens and laser yellows of game mode, you wind up with FAR too intense blues, but only on the 'muted' (grayish) end of the scale, while darker blues are unaffected. So the color points are calibrated completely differently and you can't compare them at all. And that's with RGB at 100/95/93 on both presets.

The only way to compare two screens like that is to set them both to sRGB mode, since that follows a standard. But even then, the calibrations of the RGB channels may still be different. The VG248QE doesn't even allow you to change the brightness or contrast in sRGB mode while the Benqs do.

Also the VG248QE seems to have an over-emphasis on red more than the other screens. Even with both VG248QE's and the Benq in sRGB mode I have have the red 'tinted' more towards the Crimson side of things, on the VG's than either my XL2720Z or my laptop, which was very close to each other and more red/scarlet even though the laptop and the 2720Z were not fully identical, they were far closer to each other (more like Red / scarlet) than the Crimson VG248QE's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Shades_of_red


----------



## Porter_

after spending more time gaming i can say that i _much_ prefer g-sync over ULMB. g-sync is a game changer imo.


----------



## Laserkatten

How do you open the service menu on the swift?


----------



## Falkentyne

All asus monitors have it as some sort of button code when you're powering on the monitor.
The X below the joystick enters the service menu but no one seems to know how to unlock it.
The only thing known is, if your monitor ever displays the "burn-in" pattern while on standby, then that means the service menu is probably already unlocked.

On most previous asus monitors, you hold down the MENU button for 7 seconds, while powering on the monitor (to unlock the service menu). If there's a logo screen, that usually bypasses the logo screen. I'm surprised no one has tried holding down whatever corresponds to the 'menu" button on this one? (pressing menu (7 seconds) while pressing power while the monitor is powered off? Maybe try AC power cycling and doing this?

Asus hasn't changed the button combo for the service menu for -years- I'm surprised they would change now...please try it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Just tried it with no luck.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad711*
> 
> However it's still washed out compared to my older ASUS model


Either you are using the VG278HE's Scenery or Theater modes which vastly over-saturate the colours and ruin the colour accuracy, or have one with a skewed, colour over-saturating (to a lesser degree than the Scenery and Theater modes) and black crushing gamma curve like the one PRAD reviewed. The Swift has excellent preset colour accuracy (for a TN) which closely matches consumer media (games, movies, photography, ect) standards.


----------



## garretts43

whenevr I put the monitor at 144hz through the quick switch on the monitor, my coreclock on my gpu gets stuck at 962mhz. If i put it back to 120hz my coreclock goes down. is this a monitor or gpu problem?


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretts43*
> 
> whenevr I put the monitor at 144hz through the quick switch on the monitor, my coreclock on my gpu gets stuck at 962mhz. If i put it back to 120hz my coreclock goes down. is this a monitor or gpu problem?


Maybe a 900 series problem. I replaced a 680 with a 980 and noticed the idle clock doesn't go down to 135 anymore like it did before.


----------



## garretts43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Maybe a 900 series problem. I replaced a 680 with a 980 and noticed the idle clock doesn't go down to 135 anymore like it did before.


may I ask what number it gets stuck on? I am glad I am not the only one with a coreclock issue


----------



## kiwiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garretts43*
> 
> may I ask what number it gets stuck on? I am glad I am not the only one with a coreclock issue


~885 according to GPU-Z.


----------



## garretts43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> ~885 according to GPU-Z.


yeah, i am using both msi afterburner and gpu-z, both are saying the same thing whenever I click to 144hz through the monitor. So strange. Does Nvidia know about this particular problem? I cant find any threads


----------



## Falkentyne

This has been answered various times.
No 144hz monitor can use that refresh rate with normal timings.
144hz uses reduced vertical total timings (Every monitor currently) and reducing the vertical total a lot lower than default (usually around 1125 lines is the default) prevents the video card from downclocking fully when idle (or downclocking much at all).

120hz and under all use normal vertical totals, which is why your card can downclock to 150 MHz, 300 MHz or whatever.


----------



## garretts43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This has been answered various times.
> No 144hz monitor can use that refresh rate with normal timings.
> 144hz uses reduced vertical total timings (Every monitor currently) and reducing the vertical total a lot lower than default (usually around 1125 lines is the default) prevents the video card from downclocking fully when idle (or downclocking much at all).
> 
> 120hz and under all use normal vertical totals, which is why your card can downclock to 150 MHz, 300 MHz or whatever.


okay, awesome. thanks very much for your response. saved me from returning the monitor or my gpu.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad711*
> 
> I was able to get a little better picture using the Nvidia Control panel, adjusting digital vibrance. However it's still washed out compared to my older ASUS model. Here is a horrible picture I took with my phone of my desktop. If you look at the middle character you will see the blue on him is much more less "blue" then compared to the monitor on the right. The monitor on the right is in "game mode" which really doesn't even have the best colors the monitor can give but still looks better then the Swift.
> 
> Even the taskbar looks less gray in color then the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xXvJIp8


Looks to me like the contrast on the monitor on the right is too high. The picture is also nearly twice the size and closer to the camera which makes it hard to tell exactly how the Swift compares. You need to bring the Swift closer. Even so, in that picture, the Swifts colors look more accurate to me than the other monitors.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> I run 980 sli with G sync and its smooth.. No problems.


Cool, thank you. So G sync is running smoothly now. Were people says maybe a month or two ago that they couldn't run SLI G sync with the ROG swift?


----------



## optimisticmonke

Had my Swift for a while now...working great....

Would like to periodically hook up my macbook pro to it...only has mini-displayport output

Questions:

1) Macbook Pro should work fine using mini-displayport -> displayport, right? (I know gsync wont work)

2) Is it ok to unplug/plug-in the monitor while computers are on? (Like usb....)

Thanks for any help


----------



## Crimson AL

Mine won't downclock most times even when on 60 or 120. I have to manually downclock it with nvidia inspector. It's almost always after closing out of a game. 780tis in SLI. I'm thinking it's a nvidia driver thing. Even with that I love love love this monitor and the colors do "pop" on mine. Pretty close to the ips monitor. Not the same but close enough. I just hope things don't start going wrong with it like others have had happen.


----------



## djriful

So, is this monitor really have many issues after weeks or months of use?

http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?175-ROG-Swift-(PG)-ASUS-Gaming-(VG)-LCD-Discussion

... that totally scared me away from getting this monitor.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimisticmonke*
> 
> Had my Swift for a while now...working great....
> 
> Would like to periodically hook up my macbook pro to it...only has mini-displayport output
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) Macbook Pro should work fine using mini-displayport -> displayport, right? (I know gsync wont work)
> 
> 2) Is it ok to unplug/plug-in the monitor while computers are on? (Like usb....)
> 
> Thanks for any help


1. Be sure you buy a 1.2 DP cable. I bought this one from Amazon and I hooked my Surface Pro 3 to my Swift and it worked perfectly, the previous Monoprice cable did not work for me.

2. Sort of confused by this, do you mean if you have usb devices plugged in to your monitor, is it safe to physically unplug the A/C power cable? Or plugging in USB devices?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So, is this monitor really have many issues after weeks or months of use?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?175-ROG-Swift-(PG)-ASUS-Gaming-(VG)-LCD-Discussion
> 
> ... that totally scared me away from getting this monitor.


Have had mine since day 1 launch which I forget when that was, end of September? No issues have come forth currently, just sad I don't play games on it as much as I would like to.


----------



## BrightCandle

@djriful

I am having increasing problems with mine after a few months and have had to send out for an RMA. It initially started with rare black outs but now they happen many times a day along with vertical scan line corruptions. I don't think its overheating its just broken and getting worse. But we don't really know what the failure rate is like on these monitors, no doubt its higher than normal but we don't honestly know what your chances of getting a bad one are at this point.


----------



## macmall

Had mine about few weeks now(played a ton on it), only thing that's happened had been the blue line on the bottom now spreads across the bottom part completely now and a little more black light bleed but not much. Kinda annoying but I can manage if that's the only things, the Swift is the greatest thing to happen to my gaming experience though, I can't say enough how much I love [email protected] with Gsync! Its just fun to play games now and get into them without stuttering and screen tearing and ruining the immersion. I will never be able to go back, once you go Swift you can't go back lol

So if this one does crap out or something happens I'll RMA, I'm keeping this thing....it has a 3 year on it too so....


----------



## BrightCandle

Asus accepted the RMA without quibble and they are going to be sending me a replacement while they pick mine up and attempt repair. However they have none in stock so I am stuck with a failing monitor. Joyful, that right there is wonderful service Asus, just wonderful.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Asus accepted the RMA without quibble and they are going to be sending me a replacement while they pick mine up and attempt repair. However they have none in stock so I am stuck with a failing monitor. Joyful, that right there is wonderful service Asus, just wonderful.


I'm in the exact same boat, but picked up a BenQ G-SYNC Hybrid Engine 24-Inch Gaming Monitor XL2420G and really enjoy it. If I can get my ROG back within 30 days great .... I'll return the BenQ, but if not I'll be happy keeping it around in case the replacement ROG ends up with issues too.


----------



## sickntired

Just got my ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q from amazon a couple days ago,Loving it so far!


----------



## caymandive

Those with issues, what is your build date? Just looked and noticed mine is July 2014. Fuzzy text and flicker issues.


----------



## torqueroll

Just got mine today. This is my first real gaming monitor. I usually always use IPS and I do notice the Swift isn't the same colorwise but this display is still awesome. Best TN panel I've seen. It's a different kind of monitor. The first monitor I've bought that has a higher refresh rate then 60Hz and I can definitely notice how incredibly smooth it is. Even just moving the windows around you can notice how blistering fast it is.

Luckily mine is "Pixel perfect" and I bought it locally in HCShop. A tad higher price but I decided to support the local shop this time.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickntired*
> 
> Just got my ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q from amazon a couple days ago,Loving it so far!


What model did you get from Amazon? EAL? EB?


----------



## nyk20z3

Surprising to still see stocking issues after a few months,hopefully I can find one around X Mas.


----------



## MonarchX

Is there anyone here who knows how to properly calibrate displays with colorimeters, such as i1Display Pro and spectrophotometers, such as i1Pro. On the older ASUS VG248QE, it was impossible, yes, absolutely impossible, to calibrate grayscale due to dithering and color reproduction limitations. When viewing a grayscale gradient below, there would be a very distinct area that would remain with a blue tint, no matter what settings you have applied.



It didn't matter whether you used OSD RGB Gain controls or software to create an accurate LUT/ICC profile. Nothing could be done to fix that tint in that specific area. The UN-adjustable zone was between 5-20% IRE, closer to 10-15% IRE. 0% IRE = lowest black, 100% IRE = lightest white. You can look at the gradient to figure out where the blue tint always occurred. The rest of of the grayscale could be calibrated to near-perfectly neutral grays with accurate equipment, but that area within 10-15% IRE would remain with a blue tint no matter what. It affected a ton of games and literally made the image horrid, worst I have ever seen. Here's a good example of a TN blue tint that negatively and severely affect gray neutrality:



My question is this: *Does ASUS ROG Swift have the same exact problem?* It is supposed to be a truly 8-bit, not 6-bit+FRC, but truly 8-bit. Is it??? When viewing gradient above on personally calibrated screen, using at least i1Display Pro or ColorMunki Display, is there an area between 5-20% IRE that has a distinct blue tint no matter how you adjust your RGB Gains/Offsets? AFAIK, all TN monitors I have ever used had this blue tint problem in that specific 5-20% IRE zone, regardless of calibration settings used.


----------



## Falkentyne

What exactly are you talking about?
I don't get any such blue tint on my VG248QE or my XL2411Z. Are you saying you ONLY get this when you calibrate it? Your post makes it sound like every TN has this blue tint that can't be fixed with calibration, but I don't think that's what you mean to say.

And the Swift doesn't need calibration. As long as you don't have the green ghosting problem, it comes pretty accurate out of the box.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Just got mine today. This is my first real gaming monitor. I usually always use IPS and I do notice the Swift isn't the same colorwise but this display is still awesome. Best TN panel I've seen. It's a different kind of monitor. The first monitor I've bought that has a higher refresh rate then 60Hz and I can definitely notice how incredibly smooth it is. Even just moving the windows around you can notice how blistering fast it is.
> 
> Luckily mine is "Pixel perfect" and I bought it locally in HCShop. A tad higher price but I decided to support the local shop this time.


Congrats on the new monitor! Also looks like a cool space you have your comp setup in.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> Those with issues, what is your build date? Just looked and noticed mine is July 2014. Fuzzy text and flicker issues.


Mine is also July that has problems..Waiting for advance RMA from Asus..It has been 12 days and still no word..(They do not have in stock)..


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What exactly are you talking about?
> I don't get any such blue tint on my VG248QE or my XL2411Z. Are you saying you ONLY get this when you calibrate it? Your post makes it sound like every TN has this blue tint that can't be fixed with calibration, but I don't think that's what you mean to say.
> 
> And the Swift doesn't need calibration. As long as you don't have the green ghosting problem, it comes pretty accurate out of the box.


Yes, I tested out a butt-load of TN monitors and most of them had specific grayscale zones which could not be properly calibrated and remained with that tint. I've also connected to other calibrators who tested out the gradient and reported identical findings. Its just none of them have ASUS ROG Swift to let me know if it also has it. I hope it doesn't, being a true 8bit monitor with the highest quality TN panel, but I have to be sure.

If you're not seeing it on VG248QE then you either don't understand what I described, which is totally cool at my info targets calibration-know-how's with experience and overall I may be just plain bad at explaining things. Fact remains fact, I went through 3 of VG248QE's and they all had identical issue in identical place, but I knew exactly where to look. Someone with un-calibrated VG248QE, all of grayscale main be blue, so none of the areas in the gradient would stand out. You actually have to calibrate your monitor. When you're done, 90% of grayscale it will be rather gray as it should, but some 5% on the dark side will have a very visible vivid blue tint.

Swift is not very accurate out of the box, not by my standards anyway. Its acceptable and probably MORE than acceptable for most users/gamers. I take it a step further, but this would be an entirely different topic. I just care to know if it has that tint, but someone with calibration knowledge would have to provide that info.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What exactly are you talking about?
> I don't get any such blue tint on my VG248QE or my XL2411Z. Are you saying you ONLY get this when you calibrate it? Your post makes it sound like every TN has this blue tint that can't be fixed with calibration, but I don't think that's what you mean to say.
> 
> And the Swift doesn't need calibration. As long as you don't have the green ghosting problem, it comes pretty accurate out of the box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Mine is also July that has problems..Waiting for advance RMA from Asus..It has been 12 days and still no word..(They do not have in stock)..


What fuzzy test and flicker issues? Where are they described in reviews? I haven't hear of those issues yet!


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What fuzzy test and flicker issues? Where are they described in reviews? I haven't hear of those issues yet!


No..Not fuzzy...just bad lines and a spot on screen.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yes, I tested out a butt-load of TN monitors and most of them had specific grayscale zones which could not be properly calibrated and remained with that tint. I've also connected to other calibrators who tested out the gradient and reported identical findings. Its just none of them have ASUS ROG Swift to let me know if it also has it. I hope it doesn't, being a true 8bit monitor with the highest quality TN panel, but I have to be sure.
> 
> If you're not seeing it on VG248QE then you either don't understand what I described, which is totally cool at my info targets calibration-know-how's with experience and overall I may be just plain bad at explaining things. Fact remains fact, I went through 3 of VG248QE's and they all had identical issue in identical place, but I knew exactly where to look. Someone with un-calibrated VG248QE, all of grayscale main be blue, so none of the areas in the gradient would stand out. You actually have to calibrate your monitor. When you're done, 90% of grayscale it will be rather gray as it should, but some 5% on the dark side will have a very visible vivid blue tint.
> 
> Swift is not very accurate out of the box, not by my standards anyway. Its acceptable and probably MORE than acceptable for most users/gamers. I take it a step further, but this would be an entirely different topic. I just care to know if it has that tint, but someone with calibration knowledge would have to provide that info.


Thank you.
Is there a way I can see this blue tint without calibration? Is there a test image anywhere? I want to see if my 2720Z has it. I don't have any calibration items.


----------



## MonarchX

WoW some freaky stuff there. Damn I thought Eizo Foris FG2421 defects were bad.


----------



## Falkentyne

Pretty sure most of the defects that are 'breaking' the monitors are because of the gsync module.
The inversion issue is probably just a panel issue (there were some theories as to why some VG248QE's had this bad at high refresh rates or in lightboost mode, while others didn't show anything at high refresh rates, but still showed at least a little in lightboost (aka panel lottery)....but its basically the same reason why the Benq Z series monitors show a faint inversion pattern (doesn't cause discoloration, though; its more like a light dark horiziontal alternating line pattern) when you increase the vertical total to 1500...you accelerate the scanout (by increasing the dot clock) to speed up the LC panel update....and that basically runs the monitor to the limits of its tolerances...the reason why almost every lightboost monitor shows this in lightboost mode is because lightboost does the same thing basically...accelerates the pixel scanout, but does it through the LC panel timing itself instead of having to speed up the dot clock at the same refresh rate, to 'emulate' it.

But besides that, the panels getting scrambled text or strange multicolored lines and stuff after a game crash...that's almost for sure the gsync module itself or the firmware...panels don't just get corrupted after a game crash...


----------



## Teelo Brown

RMAing due to blurry text/flickering, and a complete mess on anything lower than 144hz. Such a shame, the backlighting was great, and it was pixel perfect as far as I could tell. Back to my old crappy TN monitor for who knows who long until I get a new one. God, this thing stinks.


----------



## Teelo Brown

FWIW I had the blurry text problems with G-SYNC both on and off.


----------



## killuchen

Damn, I'm sorry to hear so many people are having problems with their monitor


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Pretty sure most of the defects that are 'breaking' the monitors are because of the gsync module.
> The inversion issue is probably just a panel issue (there were some theories as to why some VG248QE's had this bad at high refresh rates or in lightboost mode, while others didn't show anything at high refresh rates, but still showed at least a little in lightboost (aka panel lottery)....but its basically the same reason why the Benq Z series monitors show a faint inversion pattern (doesn't cause discoloration, though; its more like a light dark horiziontal alternating line pattern) when you increase the vertical total to 1500...you accelerate the scanout (by increasing the dot clock) to speed up the LC panel update....and that basically runs the monitor to the limits of its tolerances...the reason why almost every lightboost monitor shows this in lightboost mode is because lightboost does the same thing basically...accelerates the pixel scanout, but does it through the LC panel timing itself instead of having to speed up the dot clock at the same refresh rate, to 'emulate' it.
> 
> But besides that, the panels getting scrambled text or strange multicolored lines and stuff after a game crash...that's almost for sure the gsync module itself or the firmware...panels don't just get corrupted after a game crash...


I don't know if the XL2420G has the same problem, that is the first G-Sync monitor from BenQ but I didn't order that one. Instead, I ordered XL2430T.


----------



## sav4

Hi all im in the market for a new monitor and was considering getting one of these are you guys still enjoying them or are they still having issue's ?
I was also wondering those of u with a single 780ti how are the frames I play planetside 2, bf4 watchdogs and warframe.
thanks


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hi all im in the market for a new monitor and was considering getting one of these are you guys still enjoying them or are they still having issue's ?
> I was also wondering those of u with a single 780ti how are the frames I play planetside 2, bf4 watchdogs and warframe.
> thanks


I would definitely wait or go for the Benq Xl 2420g gsync. I have one of these ands it's just arriving in California for RMA. Was working fine for 2-3 months then suddenly started having blurry text and massive flickering.

Wait for the Benq to drop in price with a sale, that's how I got my last one or wait till free sync.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hi all im in the market for a new monitor and was considering getting one of these are you guys still enjoying them or are they still having issue's ?
> I was also wondering those of u with a single 780ti how are the frames I play planetside 2, bf4 watchdogs and warframe.
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I would definitely wait or go for the Benq Xl 2420g gsync. I have one of these ands it's just arriving in California for RMA. Was working fine for 2-3 months then suddenly started having blurry text and massive flickering.
> 
> Wait for the Benq to drop in price with a sale, that's how I got my last one or wait till free sync.


The BenQ looks good but there are not enough out there to begin the speculate on its potential issues, plus it's 24". Shouldn't be more than a $499 monitor IMO.


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hi all im in the market for a new monitor and was considering getting one of these are you guys still enjoying them or are they still having issue's ?
> I was also wondering those of u with a single 780ti how are the frames I play planetside 2, bf4 watchdogs and warframe.
> thanks


Should be fine but it depends a lot on the graphics setting on each game. Don't think you can max out everything on a lot of games if you want 100+ fps. That broken Watchdogs game will stutter even with G-sync and 144Hz though.







I haven't had my monitor for very long but so far I'm very happy with mine. No stuck pixel and even backlighting. I have no regrets.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> The BenQ looks good but there are not enough out there to begin the speculate on its potential issues, plus it's 24". Shouldn't be more than a $499 monitor IMO.


I picked one up on amazon for like $520 for my other build. Works damn good and colors not that bad. Combine 1080p gsync and games are so smooth. With the Rog Swift because of the resolution sometimes it didn't seem smooth. When it did it was a damn good monitor. But to pay $800 for a monitor which clearly has a lot of issues is really not worth it right now.

Thing that makes me upset with Asus is the lack of communication.

If I get a new one probably just going to sell it and get another Benq.

Then you got Samsung Freesync monitors coming soon. This will drop prices on gsync.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Until they release a 2560x1440 screen, they don't matter.


----------



## Raskolnikov

*Why is this still backordered?!*

Anyone knows an outlet that ships to Canada isn't involved in price gouging like the Amazon resellers, who started offering the monitor for $2000 CDN?


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> *Why is this still backordered?!*
> 
> Anyone knows an outlet that ships to Canada isn't involved in price gouging like the Amazon resellers, who started offering the monitor for $2000 CDN?


If you're in western Canada, Memory express seems to get 1 or 2 monitors in every week. One week my local store got 5! But they sell out within the day...

I'd guess people are calling in and placing them on hold as soon as the website is updated.

I'd also guess Asus is untentually holding these back and using early adopters to fine tune the monitor. Same goes with nvidia. G-Sync is still probably going through late development.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> *Why is this still backordered?!*
> 
> Anyone knows an outlet that ships to Canada isn't involved in price gouging like the Amazon resellers, who started offering the monitor for $2000 CDN?


Yes, I got mine from Newegg.ca but you can also order one from NCIX.ca and I believe they will order one in for you. Since there's no stock though, I'm sure my return is about to turn into a refund, so I'll be camping Amazon.

Otherwise you can get one from Amazon.com as well.


----------



## Raskolnikov

I'm in Quebec.

I actually had an order with Memory Express, but decided to cancel after a representative replied that it would take up to 3 weeks. (after 1-2 weeks of waiting.)

Their nice price of $954.43 (with S&H and taxes) makes me think they'll have it in stock by January.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Yes, I got mine from Newegg.ca but you can also order one from NCIX.ca and I believe they will order one in for you. Since there's no stock though, I'm sure my return is about to turn into a refund, so I'll be camping Amazon.
> 
> Otherwise you can get one from Amazon.com as well.


Cheapest is $1311 CDN on Amazon.com, and I'm guessing there's going to be hidden custom fees.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> I'm in Quebec.
> 
> I actually had an order with Memory Express, but decided to cancel after a representative replied that it would take up to 3 weeks. (after 1-2 weeks of waiting.)
> 
> Their nice price of $954.43 (with S&H and taxes) makes me think they'll have it in stock by January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest is $1311 CDN on Amazon.com, and I'm guessing there's going to be hidden custom fees.


No, the cheapest on Amazon.com is $799.99 USD with >$100 in import fees. Amazon tells you the exact import cost at checkout. You aren't seeing that price because you need to actually wait for stock to arrive. Stock arrives about twice a day and lasts maybe five minutes each time, so you have to be fast or use nowinstock.com and still be fast. I recommend going to nowinstock.com and setting up an alarm.

The price you are seeing isn't Amazon's price, it's some seller's price.


----------



## djriful

... Canadian fellow, I really suggest you all to wait after Christmas, there seem to be a prominent of problems lately with the batch of Swift between July and Oct. $900-$1100 for a TN is way TOO much. You rather buy a professional IPS 100% gamut monitor with that money lol.

Price will go down when Freesync monitors release in December.

If you really decided to throw that $900-1100 CAD. That's fine but if you have problems with that Swift like everyone else. RMA is going to cost you ship back and fore over $100+ consider how heavy this monitor.

RMA = Time and Money = Killer!

Even ie. EVGA has the best customer service, RMA I have to pay $40 for the shipping fee to EVGA just for a box of a GPU.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Newegg covers the shipping cost when requested. Could RMA all year. Didn't cost me a dime, but it did take me 10 minutes to carry it to the UPS store.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Newegg covers the shipping cost when requested. Could RMA all year. Didn't cost me a dime, but it did take me 10 minutes to carry it to the UPS store.


US and Canada only?
Or is it the same for international shipping?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> US and Canada only?
> Or is it the same for international shipping?


I got international shipping, but the RMA was to Ontario. The replacement, if one is sent, will be sent from the states.


----------



## Falkentyne

At this point I wouldn't even take a ROG Swift even if It was FREE.

I'd MUCH rather go with the Benq.
Benq actually has decent customer service (they sent me a new S-switch for my 2720Z THE NEXT DAY, after I called them and told them the old one mouse wheel broke and all they needed was the panel serial# and my address--try getting help like that from Asus) Plus if the Gsync module ever...uh...gets trashed by a game crash (seems like that's exactly what is happening on the swift) you can STILL FALL BACK TO THE CLASSIC BENQ 2720Z scaler and at least HAVE A WORKING PANEL. And Asus STILL has not fixed the random "oval figure-8 backlight clouding" bleed issue that they had on the VG27H....they probably mounted the electronics the same way that caused the issue in the first place (since people noticed if you flexed the back, the pattern changed or went away).

I would not recommend a Rog Swift to anyone, and sorry about you toxic (rich) people who harass and namecall others just because YOUR monitor doesn't have problems and you have $2500 to spend on three of them.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I got international shipping, but the RMA was to Ontario. The replacement, if one is sent, will be sent from the states.


I'm in the middle east, i don't think we have this kind of support here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> At this point I wouldn't even take a ROG Swift even if It was FREE.
> 
> I'd MUCH rather go with the Benq.
> Benq actually has decent customer service (they sent me a new S-switch for my 2720Z THE NEXT DAY, after I called them and told them the old one mouse wheel broke and all they needed was the panel serial# and my address--try getting help like that from Asus) Plus if the Gsync module ever...uh...gets trashed by a game crash (seems like that's exactly what is happening on the swift) you can STILL FALL BACK TO THE CLASSIC BENQ 2720Z scaler and at least HAVE A WORKING PANEL. And Asus STILL has not fixed the random "oval figure-8 backlight clouding" bleed issue that they had on the VG27H....they probably mounted the electronics the same way that caused the issue in the first place (since people noticed if you flexed the back, the pattern changed or went away).
> 
> I would not recommend a Rog Swift to anyone, and sorry about you toxic (rich) people who harass and namecall others just because YOUR monitor doesn't have problems and you have $2500 to spend on three of them.


How do they compare?
Can you give me link to this BenQ monitor?


----------



## djriful

I don't think you can compare from a 1080p to 1440p. Problem is that Swift is having issues if you're unlucky. With that money, you rather spend on other model in much lower price. Resolution is what mostly different from the real estate.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I'm in the middle east, i don't think we have this kind of support here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they compare?
> Can you give me link to this BenQ monitor?


I think he's talking about these. https://pcmonitors.info/benq/benq-xl2420g-and-xl2720g-144hz-g-sync-monitors/

If the 27" was 2560x1440 I'd be considering it myself.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I'm in the middle east, i don't think we have this kind of support here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they compare?
> Can you give me link to this BenQ monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's talking about these. https://pcmonitors.info/benq/benq-xl2420g-and-xl2720g-144hz-g-sync-monitors/
> 
> If the 27" was 2560x1440 I'd be considering it myself.
Click to expand...

XL2720G is not where to be found and I think they are having problem releasing it with the correct price due to Swift.

XL2420G is $650 - 1080p G-Sync

XL2720G is *????* - 1080p G-Sync

Swift is $799 - 1440p G-Sync

See the problem there? XL2720G is missing in action! If they price near $700, won't we rather get Swift?

Quote:


> Also familiar is the use of 24" and 27" TN panels. These have the same 144Hz refresh rate (although it is now an automatically adjusting 30Hz-144Hz), 1ms grey to grey response times and 1920 x 1080 resolution.
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/benq/benq-xl2420g-and-xl2720g-144hz-g-sync-monitors/


That's the reason why I didn't buy XL2420G, and ordered the XL2430T. It's just overpriced to me.

XL2420G should be low $499 honestly.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> XL2720G is not where to be found and I think they are having problem releasing it with the correct price due to Swift.
> 
> XL2420G is $650 - 1080p G-Sync
> XL2720G is *????* - 1080p G-Sync
> Swift is $799 - 1440p G-Sync
> 
> See the problem there? XL2720G is missing in action! If they price near $700, won't we rather get Swift?
> 
> That's the reason why I didn't buy XL2420G, and ordered the XL2430T. It's just overpriced to me.
> 
> XL2420G should be low $499 honestly.


I don't want a 1080p
I mean consoles are about to get (or got) 1080p res.
It is no longer a high res.


----------



## Raskolnikov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Canadian fellow, I really suggest you all to wait after Christmas, there seem to be a prominent of problems lately with the batch of Swift between July and Oct. $900-$1100 for a TN is way TOO much. You rather buy a professional IPS 100% gamut monitor with that money lol.
> 
> Price will go down when Freesync monitors release in December.
> 
> If you really decided to throw that $900-1100 CAD. That's fine but if you have problems with that Swift like everyone else. RMA is going to cost you ship back and fore over $100+ consider how heavy this monitor.
> 
> RMA = Time and Money = Killer!
> 
> Even ie. EVGA has the best customer service, RMA I have to pay $40 for the shipping fee to EVGA just for a box of a GPU.


I've read a little about other/upcoming Gsync/144Hz monitors. All of them are 1920x1080 resolution.

Seems like a step behind to me.


----------



## Falkentyne

It's expensive because you pay for Gsync. And until freesync comes out, you are going to keep paying for gsync.
My point is that Benq's CS is FAR better than Asus. If you read the hardocp motherboard forums, you will see horror stories of people who have had to deal with Asus' RMA department, sending motherboards back and getting not only broken boards back, but boards that were 1) NOT the same ones they sent back, 2) used boards when they wanted NEW boards back, 3) boards that are MORE broken than the ones they sent back and then Asus claiming 'user damage' until that person literally contacted their central office and raised up a firestorm of complaints and fraud threats. While Asus may be FORCED to send you new monitors, they're still not someone you would -want- to deal with.

Yes the Benq is 1080p, but at least it *WORKS* and if something ever happened to trash the Gsync module, you can still fall back to the classic scaler. Plus the Benq actually has more picture adjustments (according to the gsync manual for the 2420G) than the Asus Swift does, although the 8 bit panel Swift seems to come with decent calibrations, while most monitors give you an optical assault, while claiming "eye care", lol


----------



## felladium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> It's expensive because you pay for Gsync. And until freesync comes out, you are going to keep paying for gsync.
> My point is that Benq's CS is FAR better than Asus. If you read the hardocp motherboard forums, you will see horror stories of people who have had to deal with Asus' RMA department, sending motherboards back and getting not only broken boards back, but boards that were 1) NOT the same ones they sent back, 2) used boards when they wanted NEW boards back, 3) boards that are MORE broken than the ones they sent back and then Asus claiming 'user damage' until that person literally contacted their central office and raised up a firestorm of complaints and fraud threats. While Asus may be FORCED to send you new monitors, they're still not someone you would -want- to deal with.
> 
> Yes the Benq is 1080p, but at least it *WORKS* and if something ever happened to trash the Gsync module, you can still fall back to the classic scaler. Plus the Benq actually has more picture adjustments (according to the gsync manual for the 2420G) than the Asus Swift does, although the 8 bit panel Swift seems to come with decent calibrations, while most monitors give you an optical assault, while claiming "eye care", lol


You're seriously preaching the BenQ 1080p "gospel" in a PG278Q thread? Really?

Well here's some anecdotal data for you. I've purchased and still own lots of ASUS gear ranging from motherboards to 802.11 routers and I have neither had nor heard of the worst-case experiences you're espousing here.

Cry on, man. I'll keep basking in the sweet, sweet glow of my flawless PG278Q and PB278Q displays.


----------



## sav4

iam interested in the benq gsync ones aswell but they are not available in australia and from what i read at blurbusters they wont ever be,but apparently benq are working on a monitor for early 2015 release to the aust market so i would think it will be something to compete with the swift.
might just have to wait for a bit and see what happens in the new year im sure they will all release new stuff after the christmas rush purges them of current models.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> You're seriously preaching the BenQ 1080p "gospel" in a PG278Q thread? Really?
> 
> Well here's some anecdotal data for you. I've purchased and still own lots of ASUS gear ranging from motherboards to 802.11 routers and I have neither had nor heard of the worst-case experiences you're espousing here.
> 
> Cry on, man. I'll keep basking in the sweet, sweet glow of my flawless PG278Q and PB278Q displays.


Even though Asus support sucks at times, they can make better products. I guess I'm a minority because I'll take the gamble with them due to the engineering/firmware I've seen on 2011 socket (hello flawless x79 experiences with Asus) and this 1150. Sure, EVGA has better support and service in my experience but I wouldn't touch a mainboard from them now, and I love EVGA (since 2008).

But yeah, pretty preachy but people can be like that when they feel the need to pass a point across, even though the points he showed can be applied to any and all computer hardware companies at some point in their history. Or just targeting people with disposable income in a rant, either way I can't go back to 1080p lol.


----------



## Ziver

What is the best Brigt./Contr. (Color) settings for this monitor ?


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> What is the best Brigt./Contr. (Color) settings for this monitor ?


Brightness will depend on the lighting in your room. I find the contrast good at 45-48. At 50 certain text fonts seem to be a tad more unclear and detail in bright images will disappear at 50+. Depending the light in my room I vary the brightness from 24-40.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torqueroll*
> 
> Brightness will depend on the lighting in your room. I find the contrast good at 45-48. At 50 certain text fonts seem to be a tad more unclear and detail in bright images will disappear at 50+. Depending the light in my room I vary the brightness from 24-40.


Do you use an .ICC with that too? Just curious on your other settings to go with the reduced contrast. Thanks.


----------



## torqueroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Do you use an .ICC with that too? Just curious on your other settings to go with the reduced contrast. Thanks.


Using the default asus profile.


----------



## HonoredShadow

What about colour dude? I have mine using an .ICC that has gamma down to 2.02 then alter red and green to 96. Seems to stop the washed out look in games. Force it with colour sustainer or another programming that I can't remember ATM as I'm not on PC.

Tell me what ya think if you try it.


----------



## torqueroll

Tried your setting of 96 Red, 96 Green and 100 Blue. Initial impression is that the whites looks better. I think I might prefer the cooler white temp of your setting. I'll keep this setting for a few days to try it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Raskolnikov

Was just told that my Amazon France order has been delayed to December 12. :'( Had been misleadingly advertised as in stock.

Going to pre-order on NCIX and wait like everyone else I guess.

#firstworldproblems #thanksobama


----------



## Raskolnikov

Unless it's misleadingly advertised, I believe to have found one (and possible more) from a local Montreal retailer.

With S&H and sales, it boils down (for me) to $1,086.34 CDN ($952.31 USD).

They ship to the U.S if anyone's interested: http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/23119/ASUS-27IN-PG278Q-ROG-SWIFT-G-SYNC-WQHD-2560X1440-1.html


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> Unless it's misleadingly advertised, I believe to have found one (and possible more) from a local Montreal retailer.
> 
> With S&H and sales, it boils down (for me) to $1,086.34 CDN ($952.31 USD).
> 
> They ship to the U.S if anyone's interested: http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/23119/ASUS-27IN-PG278Q-ROG-SWIFT-G-SYNC-WQHD-2560X1440-1.html


Ooh man that's tempting.

I wonder what their return policy is and if they would also cover shipping costs.

I'm thinking I should grab it elsewhere since Newegg doesn't have stock.

it's $10 cheaper there than it is on Newegg for me after tax plus they don't ship through puro like Newegg does which causes damage. If I can find info telling me it's safe to buy from them, I might just do so.

Nevermind, just found they make you pay shipping for returns, and only give you 15 days. I wonder if they charge you if you buy a service plan?

I was close to taking a chance with them until I saw this: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Soho_Diffusion See if you can spot the one star review.


----------



## glenster

review
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2014/test-asus-pg278q.html
http://www.bing.com/translator/


----------



## Xipe

I bought this monitor 5 days ago. And see this:
http://gyazo.com/4a2fc1d8cc5881c57e64b0f2e168163f

SUX. its of october 2014... Pixel invertion only the problem but its costs 700€....


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenster*
> 
> review
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2014/test-asus-pg278q.html
> http://www.bing.com/translator/


slow day at work so i'm reading this now. thanks for the link


----------



## Raskolnikov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Ooh man that's tempting.
> 
> I wonder what their return policy is and if they would also cover shipping costs.
> 
> I'm thinking I should grab it elsewhere since Newegg doesn't have stock.
> 
> it's $10 cheaper there than it is on Newegg for me after tax plus they don't ship through puro like Newegg does which causes damage. If I can find info telling me it's safe to buy from them, I might just do so.
> 
> Nevermind, just found they make you pay shipping for returns, and only give you 15 days. I wonder if they charge you if you buy a service plan?
> 
> I was close to taking a chance with them until I saw this: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Soho_Diffusion See if you can spot the one star review.


The service plan makes them liable to pay for the shipping to the manufacturer.

Yeah, I also saw this. Don't generally give it much credence. People happy about their products generally don't bother to write reviews online. Bigger sample here: http://www.infoprix.ca/boutiques/soho-diffusion.html -- 39 reviews, 3.5/5

However, communication seems bad so far. No phone number, amongst other things. I'l keep you updated about my possible customer service horror story.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> The service plan makes them liable to pay for the shipping to the manufacturer.
> 
> Yeah, I also saw this. Don't generally give it much credence. People happy about their products generally don't bother to write reviews online.
> 
> However, communication seems bad so far. No phone number, amongst other things.


Very true, though I do find it weird that most are with similar complaints, and over the course of five years without a single positive comment.

They replied to an email I sent within a couple of hours, so at the very least they seem quick, but those horror stories are a big turn off. If they do have stock, with recent models, then it seems like a great deal with $10 xpresspost shipping.


----------



## caymandive

Got tired of waiting for an advanced RMA to go through so I shipped the monitor back through the regular RMA process yesterday. Fingers crossed I get the monitor back problem free!


----------



## mtbiker033

I am loving this monitor! I have been going back and playing all my games checking them out in 1440p!

I was playing Killing Floor last night, an older game that uses unreal 2.5 and in online play the engine caps at 84fps. I used to play it on a 1080p 120hz samsung and it worked well but playing it on the Swift, it was soooooo smooth it was really awesome, I think it's a situation where the g-sync was really kicking in. I never had such a smooth and good experience with this old game! I love KF and can't wait for KF2!


----------



## Raskolnikov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Very true, though I do find it weird that most are with similar complaints, and over the course of five years without a single positive comment.
> 
> They replied to an email I sent within a couple of hours, so at the very least they seem quick, but those horror stories are a big turn off. If they do have stock, with recent models, then it seems like a great deal with $10 xpresspost shipping.


I was told that they have the monitor was in stock, but that it was at their Shenzhen (Red China) warehouse, and shipping would take 7-9 business days as a result.

The $10 shipping sadly does not come with insurance (beyond $100), which for this kind of object, is probably warranted. ($35.96)


----------



## BrightCandle

After ordering an RMA my replacement took about a week before they had replacement and it just arrived. The new one doesn't have any bad pixels and it doesn't suffer from the blacking out or the weird vertical scan line issue that then happens. Haven't tested it all but the replacement seems to be working a lot better so far.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> I was told that they have the monitor was in stock, but that it was at their Shenzhen (Red China) warehouse, and shipping would take 7-9 business days as a result.
> 
> The $10 shipping sadly does not come with insurance (beyond $100), which for this kind of object, is probably warranted. ($35.96)


Wow good to know, I'm definitely going to hold off and wait for Newegg, or keep on Amazon.

Did you end up ordering with them? If you did, I'd like to hear how the experience goes.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> I was told that they have the monitor was in stock, but that it was at their Shenzhen (Red China) warehouse, and shipping would take 7-9 business days as a result.
> 
> The $10 shipping sadly does not come with insurance (beyond $100), which for this kind of object, is probably warranted. ($35.96)


I thought you might find this interesting if you haven't seen it already.

http://community.futureshop.ca/t5/Computers-Laptops/Will-futureshop-be-getting-the-ASUS-ROG-SWIFT-PG278Q-monitor/m-p/509953/highlight/false#M29341

They offer 2-4 year service plans as well.


----------



## Raskolnikov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Wow good to know, I'm definitely going to hold off and wait for Newegg, or keep on Amazon.
> 
> Did you end up ordering with them? If you did, I'd like to hear how the experience goes.


I did. I called another Montreal store, they said they weren't expecting any until 2015.

Probably going to save a few bucks by picking it up myself. They also offer a 3% rebate for debit/cash payment.

With holiday shoppers & opportunistic resellers, (it's currently going for *$1999* on the Amazon marketplace - and two have been sold at that price







) I wouldn't be surprised that Amazon and Newegg are facing the same situation.

I did see that thread. There isn't any listing on Future Shop's website. Best Buy (who own FS) told me they weren't expecting any before the holidays.


----------



## riesscar

Greetings,

I am running 2x GTX 980's in SLI on a ROG Swift G-Sync monitor. I have a question about what settings I should choose to enable G-Sync rather than V-Sync.

Under 3D settings in the Nvidia CP I have V-Sync set to G-Sync under 'Global Settings'. When I look at the game profiles, they all have the global Gysync setting by default. I read on ASUS' website that V-Sync should also be disabled within the in-game settings... is this the case, or would this disable G-Sync given that the game profile dictates that it should be the V-Sync mode.

When G-Sync is activated on the ROG Swift, the LED turns red at the bottom, and it does so regardless, as long as the game launches in full-screen mode. What is confusing, though, is that AIDA64 reports the refresh rate (via sensor panel on my second monitor) as 144MHz consistently, regardless of the FPS. If the FPS in game drop to 80, let's say, shouldn't the refresh rate change to 80MHz dynamically as well? Is there a way to verify that refresh rate is changing in sync with FPS?

Thanks for any info on these questions.

-Carson


----------



## villain

Despite the many negative things I read about the PG278Q I ordered one. Coming from a 1200p @ 60 Hz IPS I was worried about the drawbacks of a TN panel. The monitor arrived a day ago and I'm very impressed so far.

*Appearance*
The build quality is superb. The stand is rock solid and it's easy to adjust the screen. The bezels are so slim that the monitor doesn't look any bigger than my previous 24" monitor. It's a very elegant design and there are no unnecessary stickers on it.

*Panel*
There are no defective pixels and the uniformity of the panel is great. Even at default brightness there is no noticeable backlight bleeding when I look at a black background in the dark. My IPS had it in every corner and it didn't get better over time as some people claimed. The default brightness of 80 was too high, but it was still nowhere near as bright as an IPS. TFT Central used a brightness of 20, PRAD used 27. Both felt too dark, so I set it to 35, which felt right to me for everyday use. To me, this TN panel seems to be easier on the eyes. I have always perceived my pre-calibrated IPS as too bright, no matter what I changed. On the other hand, that brightness resulted in vibrant colors. The PG278Q has very good colors out of the box, but they don't pop out like on an IPS monitor. Viewing angles aren't a problem. There's a slight decrease in brightness at the top of the screen when you sit right in front of the monitor, but you won't even notice it unless you look for it and it doesn't distract.

*Resolution*
I never liked the 1920x1080 resolution except for games and movies. 16:10 always felt better for desktop use and general productivity. The drawbacks of 1920x1200 were black bars in basically every cutscene, black bars in certain games and problems when recording for YT. There's still no 16:10 support for ShadowPlay and as a result all footage is captured in an unusable 1728x1080 resolution. 2560x1440 offers so much space that I really don't have a problem with it being 16:9. The text got a bit smaller, but I can still read everthing just fine. I might not be able to run games on Ultra settings anymore, but I found that my current GTX TITAN is still more than capable of running recent games at an acceptable level.

*Refresh rate and G-Sync*
The moment I switched from 60 Hz to 144 Hz I noticed how much smoother the cursor was on the desktop. My experience with 144 Hz and G-Sync is limited. In CoD: AW I switched to 1440p @ 144 Hz, set the preset to auto (since it did a really good job before) and turned off motion blur. At an average of about 100 fps, the game felt super smooth and still looked great. Even when the frame rate dropped to 80 or climbed to 120 quickly, it felt just as smooth and there was no stuttering at all. There's a button to switch between 60, 120 and 144 Hz. Going from 100+ fps back to a maximum of 60 fps at 60 Hz made the game feel very sluggish. Turning left or right felt like a constant motion blur. When I set it back to 144 Hz, objects could be seen much more clearly while turning. When I alt-tabbed, the driver crashed and I couldn't get back into the game. I don't know if it's a common problem with G-Sync or if it was just the game.

Next up was Far Cry 3. G-Sync was turned off by running the game in borderless fullscreen mode. With everything maxed out and 4x MSAA, the game ran at about 40-50 fps. Without G-Sync I considered it barely playable. With G-Sync the movement was a lot more fluid, much like the constant 60 fps experience. Without MSAA the game ran at about 60-70 fps and it was a much better experience. The best way to describe the difference in this situation is that playing with G-Sync and then turning it off felt like enabling a stuttery motion blur. On medium settings I got around 100 fps. In the same location I did the other tests the frame rate would drop by 20 fps if I turned around and faced a village. Doing that repeatedly with both G-Sync enabled and disabled showed that it was much smoother with G-Sync, while it felt sluggish without it in direct comparison. So overall G-Sync improved my experience at any frame rate.

*Conclusion*
The upgrade was worth it. I will certainly miss the flashy colors of an IPS. In Dragon Age: Inquisition I would just stand in Skyhold and look at the beautiful colors. But at the same time I'm very fond of the smooth 60+ fps experience at a higher refresh rate. I couldn't go back to 60 Hz when it comes to first person games. It's an expensive monitor, but at the same time it's the only one with a praised 1440p TN panel and G-Sync.


----------



## b0sse

I somewhat regret the upgrade... given I had 2x 780 GTX Classified's and that they only had 1 DP per card, I was screwed and couldn't use SLI...

Went ahead and grabbed an AMD R9 295X2... 144hz doesnt work, the cables (mini DP to DP) are causing me nothing but trouble even though they are 1.2.. 144hz doesn't work with AMD, 120hz I get lag spurts... so damned frustrating.









The only thing I read was 20 brightness at 120hz and I run a lot better but this is ridiculous. I'm tempted on the Titan Z now.


----------



## b0sse

Sorry I'm responding again...

Here is what I'm going through... My refresh rate, even though it's set at 100hz, the page is detecting 50hz and it lags.


----------



## gbak

anyone upgrade from eizo fg2421 to PG278Q? is it worth? last days with my eizo,thinking go for gsync asus,bit scary about colour reproduction..but 8bit panel,will not be so bad


----------



## _REAPER_

I ordered 3 of these and they are here I will post pics tomorrow once I get everything setup


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> I somewhat regret the upgrade... given I had 2x 780 GTX Classified's and that they only had 1 DP per card, I was screwed and couldn't use SLI...
> 
> Went ahead and grabbed an AMD R9 295X2... 144hz doesnt work, the cables (mini DP to DP) are causing me nothing but trouble even though they are 1.2.. 144hz doesn't work with AMD, 120hz I get lag spurts... so damned frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I read was 20 brightness at 120hz and I run a lot better but this is ridiculous. I'm tempted on the Titan Z now.


don't understand, were you trying to run more than 1 swift (3?) in surround?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> don't understand, were you trying to run more than 1 swift (3?) in surround?


Based on what he is saying, I think he was doing EyeFinity. Unfortunate to hear about the issues though as I've had my own with Nvidia Surround.


----------



## b0sse

Just two monitors, gaming on the main monitor.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> Just two monitors, gaming on the main monitor.


Interesting. 2 Swifts though yes? Maybe you have to limit 1 of them to 60 Hz? Based on what you wrote earlier you do have 1.2 mini DP cable which should do the trick. Hopefully 1 at 60 Hz and the other at 144 Hz you will at least be able to play without signal issues.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> Sorry I'm responding again...
> 
> Here is what I'm going through... My refresh rate, even though it's set at 100hz, the page is detecting 50hz and it lags.


What browser? IE and Firefox can't handle high Hz. IE locked at 60Hz and Firefox locked at 124Hz (120Hz). Only Chrome can hit 144Hz+


----------



## unlocknunload

So, are the new batches for this monitor still bad? Any revisions yet? I've been considering buying it for a while now and I'm getting less inclined to do so every day, reading all the issues people are having. And the fact that the pb279q was just announced doesn't help.


----------



## _REAPER_

No issues at all with the 3 monitors I just got in


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> No issues at all with the 3 monitors I just got in


what manufacturing dates?


----------



## unlocknunload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> No issues at all with the 3 monitors I just got in


From what I've been reading, some issues take a while to develop. Overheating, horizontal/vertical lines, etc

Good luck with yours though!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> No issues at all with the 3 monitors I just got in


Gratz, too sexy for my wallet. :/


----------



## Doomedx

Hi, just got my rog swift and all looks good, but i am kinda novice in that so i just wanna ask u, where and how can i test my lcd ? thx


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomedx*
> 
> Hi, just got my rog swift and all looks good, but i am kinda novice in that so i just wanna ask u, where and how can i test my lcd ? thx


http://testufo.com/


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Hey guys, could you do the following uniformity test for me:
> 
> Open the following image in a window, and then drag it from side to side/in circles and tell me whether you see mych any 'dirty screen' (ie. faint ghostly shadows) in the middle section of the screen between the sky and the water. It's necessary to move the picture to make any inconsistencies stand out.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Uqrv8px.jpg


Color banding? Yes, I see them in my IPS monitor as well.


----------



## Falkentyne

I get "uniformity" inconsistences on all three of my monitors in that image. The VG248QE (x2), the XL2720Z...
The benq looks the best, though, especially at low brightness (20). It's barely any uniformity errors at all on a black background if the head is in the center position relative to the monitor or slightly below. A bit more to the top or right, but far better than either of the Asus panels.

Pretty sure every monitor is going to have some sort of uniformity anomalies in that picture. that you will see when moving it around.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## djriful

Yes, but tiny bit on my XL2430T and IPS. Uniformity backlit on W-LED right?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/led_backlighting.htm


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Sweet looking setup and more-so your office. Love it.

Love the picture on the wall to the left









Really nice mate. Well done.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> pic


Where did you buy that Corepad DeskPad XXXXXL? It seems kinda hard to find online at the moment. It seems to be out of stock everywhere or my Google-fu is just weak tonight.


----------



## _REAPER_

Frozen CPU


----------



## Falkentyne

Mine's fine on that image.
Some very slight unevenness just to the right of center; literally impossible to notice if I look from below the monitor up.on 2720Z. My two VG248QE's have it much worse.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


now that's a battlestation! very nice mate!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Nice setup but that couch on with computer desk would kill my back.


----------



## Anarion

Thinking to buy this monitor but reading all those fail issues with this kinda scare me away as this monitor is really expensive. Is it so bad or just some faulty ones which get attetion due the hype and the price?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


http://postimage.org/
forum image hosting


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## yowzatheman

Is anyone else getting this quirk here? Nearly every time I turn my monitor off (leaving computer on) and come back after maybe an hour+, I turn it on and come back to this fuzzy looking screen. The only way I've found to get it back to normal is to either restart my computer, or to toggle my overdrive button, making my vid drivers crash and recover, fixing my screen. Any thoughts as to what could be wrong?

whats weird is that if i take a print screen with this happening, the picture is fine, but the monitor displays this fuzzy stuff. This has happened on another rog swift so I dont think it's the monitor's problem


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yowzatheman*
> 
> Is anyone else getting this quirk here? Nearly every time I turn my monitor off (leaving computer on) and come back after maybe an hour+, I turn it on and come back to this fuzzy looking screen. The only way I've found to get it back to normal is to either restart my computer, or to toggle my overdrive button, making my vid drivers crash and recover, fixing my screen. Any thoughts as to what could be wrong?
> 
> whats weird is that if i take a print screen with this happening, the picture is fine, but the monitor displays this fuzzy stuff. This has happened on another rog swift so I dont think it's the monitor's problem


Check here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift

Possible you will have to RMA.


----------



## afokke

I'm waiting on an upgrade to a GTX 980 and am using an R9 290 in the meantime. Still doesn't play well with this monitor at all, won't work for me above 85Hz. Just using it at 60Hz for now. Looks painful.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

nm


----------



## l88bastar

Heres my three in portrait, I run ULMB 120hz so the colors are not as vibrant as they could be with Gsync mode....
*M A S S I V E* is all I have to say lol

image hosting services


image hosting more than 5mb


image hosting without registration


free photo hosting


adult photo sharing

And a link to my failed debezzel attempt:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1843852


----------



## DesmoLocke

That's one of the sour points for me about this monitor. The larger bottom bezel. Why ASUS?


----------



## ScarletStreak

Hey guys! Got my ROG swift about a week and a half ago through amazon! You can add me to the club. Still figuring everything out. Got G-Sync to work properly in the Heaven bench program.

One question: whenever I power down and on my ROG swift, it always reverts to the 60hz setting. Anyway to default it to the 144hz every time?

EDIT: I think my NVidia control panel was conflicting with my monitor. Control panel was set to 60hz. Changed it to 144hz. Seems to be saving settings fine for now. Will update if anything changes!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> That's one of the sour points for me about this monitor. The larger bottom bezel. Why ASUS?


Oh I see lol that's why I was like why his triple setup looks a bit odd on the bezel.


----------



## trAnwhiz

I'm trying to understand if the later batches are less prone to defects, especially concerning the "pixel-inversion" or "vertical stripes", that might be declined replacement under warranty . Asus has offered me either a replacement or a refund, since there are no competing monitors for the Swift at the moment, there's no point for me to go for the refund.

So just a tiny suggestion: If everyone who has any problem would be so kind as to point out their monitor's manufacture date, it would help others and would be great.
And those who have "perfect" ones, could post their date as well, that would also be great, thanks a lot.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Thinking to buy this monitor but reading all those fail issues with this kinda scare me away as this monitor is really expensive. Is it so bad or just some faulty ones which get attetion due the hype and the price?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> I'm trying to understand if the later batches are less prone to defects, especially concerning the "pixel-inversion" or "vertical stripes", that might be declined replacement under warranty . Asus has offered me either a replacement or a refund, since there are no competing monitors for the Swift at the moment, there's no point for me to go for the refund.
> 
> So just a tiny suggestion: If everyone who has any problem would be so kind as to point out their monitor's manufacture date, it would help others and would be great.
> And those who have "perfect" ones, could post their date as well, that would also be great, thanks a lot.


The more recent user reviews seem to be very positive. It looks like a rushed product with a bad first batch. Mine was built in Nov 2014 (EB) and there have been no problems so far.


----------



## Kayl669

Hello,

I bought recently this monitor, and I have exacly the same problem as yowzatheman !
It appear in exactly the same condition (turn the monitor off, and leaving computer on during few minutes or hour).
Here is an example of the image problem :










I contacted the Asus support.
And they asked me to do some tests, to see if the problem is Graphics cards, or the monitor.
For now, I have juste do one test :
Connected my monitor on the DisplayPort from my motherboard (using iGPU integrated in my Intel 3770K CPU).
And disabled my GTX970 card.
But for now, with the single test that I have done, the problem didn't appeared. But I have to do more test to confirm.

yowzatheman, what is your Graphics cards ? it is the same as mine ? (Asus GTX 970 Direct CU II).

Intuitively, it seems to me that it is a software bug. Because to go back to normal, it simply restart computer, or restart graphic driver.


----------



## danes

I have the same problem with Kayl669, turned off the monitor, PC left on then after waking up the PC and turning on the monitor that fuzzy screen appears. Tried print-screen then after rebooting the PC took a look at the image from print screen that I saved in paint it looked normal. So I'm very confused as to why a simple reset can make it disappear that it would suggests a problem with the graphics card and yet looking at the print screen the monitor is clearly the one with the problem.

Btw my Gpu is a Gigabyte GTX 970(latest driver installed), Swift was manufactured in September.


----------



## BrightCandle

So the RMA replacement monitor Asus sent me still has the blacking out issue! Its not as frequent and its usually only a single flash and doesn't result in the crazy text problem but its still an issue. They also didn't bother to send me a plug that works in my country either. So yeah not very impressed with the RMA process, replacing a broken product with another broken product is pretty poor service.


----------



## Kayl669

I also specify the manufacturing date for my monitor : October 2014.

All these problems for this monitor is not reassuring.

Reading ASUS official forum, others people have exactly the same issue with this screen :
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52795-ASUS-PG278Q-severe-issues

Danes, I see you also noticed this problem in ASUS forum :
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?54213-Problem-with-ROG-Swift

Anyway, it seems the problem is the screen, and not the graphics cards.


----------



## observer76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kayl669*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I bought recently this monitor, and I have exacly the same problem as yowzatheman !
> It appear in exactly the same condition (turn the monitor off, and leaving computer on during few minutes or hour).
> Here is an example of the image problem :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted the Asus support.
> And they asked me to do some tests, to see if the problem is Graphics cards, or the monitor.
> For now, I have juste do one test :
> Connected my monitor on the DisplayPort from my motherboard (using iGPU integrated in my Intel 3770K CPU).
> And disabled my GTX970 card.
> But for now, with the single test that I have done, the problem didn't appeared. But I have to do more test to confirm.
> 
> yowzatheman, what is your Graphics cards ? it is the same as mine ? (Asus GTX 970 Direct CU II).
> 
> Intuitively, it seems to me that it is a software bug. Because to go back to normal, it simply restart computer, or restart graphic driver.


I recently purchased a Dell U2715H. It experienced this exact issue. I would turn the monitor off, Windows does not go into sleep mode. I would then come back after several hours, turn the monitor on, fuzzy picture just as your pic.

The Dell only has done this a couple times. All I had to do was power off the Dell, turn back on, and clear up the issue. It has not done this in several days now just those couple of times.

So I'd say this is most likely an nvidia driver problem or Windows issue. The Dell is connected via DisplayPort too. So maybe it's related to that. I have it hooked into a 770 gtx graphics card.

I did purchase the Asus Rog. Bought on Amazon. I did return it because of the "figure 8" bleed pattern on a black screen. See my pics I loaded several posts back. I really liked it but for 800 bones I sent back. Bought the Dell for my daily driver. I'm hoping for an IPS type panel with g sync to become available in the near future.

So, good news is your fuzzy screen may not be Rog issue since I have seen this on Dell too.

Oh, for the previous poster asking, my Rog had a September build date.


----------



## danes

What do you plan on doing about the monitor, I asked Amazon for a replacement but they can only offer a refund for this since the Swift is out of stock. Luckily I can still ask for a refund till next year of January.


----------



## Kayl669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *observer76*
> 
> I recently purchased a Dell U2715H. It experienced this exact issue. I would turn the monitor off, Windows does not go into sleep mode. I would then come back after several hours, turn the monitor on, fuzzy picture just as your pic.


Thank you observer76 for your feedback.
So I hope the monitor is not faulty.
I agree maybe it's a driver bug. Also, maybe it's an specific Displayport issue.
But maybe the Rog is more sensitive to this bug.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danes*
> 
> What do you plan on doing about the monitor


For now, I would like to avoid send my screen to the RMA. Because the problem is not always reproductible. Sometimes it do the bug, sometimes not.
And also, I must to be sure wich component is in fault.
Within 2 next weeks, I will have the possibility to test my Graphic Cards with another PC and monitor, but not with DisplayPort connectivity :/ Only with HDMI and VGA output, because I haven't got other Displayport monitor.
Unfortunately, I haven't got the possibility to send back the monitor to my vendor, and ask for a refund, because I bought it 1 month ago.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *observer76*
> 
> So, good news is your fuzzy screen may not be Rog issue since I have seen this on Dell too.
> 
> Oh, for the previous poster asking, my Rog had a September build date.


Thanks for posting the date of your Swift








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kayl669*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I bought recently this monitor, and I have exacly the same problem as yowzatheman !
> It appear in exactly the same condition (turn the monitor off, and leaving computer on during few minutes or hour).
> Here is an example of the image problem :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted the Asus support.
> And they asked me to do some tests, to see if the problem is Graphics cards, or the monitor.
> For now, I have juste do one test :
> Connected my monitor on the DisplayPort from my motherboard (using iGPU integrated in my Intel 3770K CPU).
> And disabled my GTX970 card.
> But for now, with the single test that I have done, the problem didn't appeared. But I have to do more test to confirm.
> 
> yowzatheman, what is your Graphics cards ? it is the same as mine ? (Asus GTX 970 Direct CU II).
> 
> Intuitively, it seems to me that it is a software bug. Because to go back to normal, it simply restart computer, or restart graphic driver.


*To anyone having this issue:* I had a friend who has a GTX 780 and a recently acquired VG248QE connected via DisplayPort, he mentioned something about a fuzzy screen, he confirms that this picture shows what looks like the problem he was experiencing, suspiciously, this started occurring after he updated to the latest Nvdia driver, so I rolled him back to 344.65 and the problem didn't return for about two weeks now.

Please try to roll back to 344.65 and tell us if the problem comes back, so we can restore some of the reputation of the Swift


----------



## Zimzoid

My new Swift arrived yesterday and compared with my old Asus VG278HE 144hz 1080p this screen is awesome and has 0 issues that i can see, will fill in the app later guys


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I hate Newegg with a passion. They changed my RMA to refund, then got stock in...

What a pathetic service.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I hate Newegg with a passion. They changed my RMA to refund, then got stock in...
> 
> What a pathetic service.


Wow thats bad..Thats why i prefer to deal with smaller local businesses, I asked my supplier to check my swift for dead pixels and excessive back-light bleed before dispatch and they were happy to do this for me and what i received was a perfect panel


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Wow thats bad..Thats why i prefer to deal with smaller local businesses, I asked my supplier to check my swift for dead pixels and excessive back-light bleed before dispatch and they were happy to do this for me and what i received was a perfect panel


Who did you buy it from if you don't mind me asking?

I'm screaming at newegg on livechat right now. They're now offering to change the RMA to replacement... Last stock was 20 minutes ago... Pathetic.

I took them up on the offer and the lady apologized saying she couldn't... How pathetic, I am so angry right now. I have an order palced with NCIX waiting to be cancelled, adn my RMA with Newegg and I'm tapped. This sucks but I have to say, newegg chat sure deals with a lot of punishment.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Who did you buy it from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'm screaming at newegg on livechat right now. They're now offering to change the RMA to replacement... Last stock was 20 minutes ago... Pathetic.
> 
> I took them up on the offer and the lady apologized saying she couldn't... How pathetic, I am so angry right now. I have an order palced with NCIX waiting to be cancelled, adn my RMA with Newegg and I'm tapped. This sucks.


i got mine here http://www.playtech.co.nz/ but its in New Zealand, i use them all the time great customer service i guess they have to or they wouldn't survive here being a country of only 4 million.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> i got mine here http://www.playtech.co.nz/ but its in New Zealand, i use them all the time great customer service i guess they have to or they wouldn't survive here being a country of only 4 million.


Ahh damn, thanks. I didn't notice your location until now and was hopeful it was in North America.

Maybe I should stop torturing myself and cut my losses.


----------



## hamzta09

Have they fixed the issues with these monitors yet?


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Have they fixed the issues with these monitors yet?


also interested, planing on getting one but damn... after all the stuff i saw on the rog forum i'm kinda eh... not sure anymore


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Have they fixed the issues with these monitors yet?


Mines working fine so far got it a few days ago, can anyone tell me where i can see the date when it was made?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Mines working fine so far got it a few days ago, can anyone tell me where i can see the date when it was made?


On the box you'll see a model number. EAxxxxx is October EB November


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Mines working fine so far got it a few days ago, can anyone tell me where i can see the date when it was made?


Should be on the backside somewhere, perhaps near inputs.


----------



## garretts43

Hello guys. I cant find G-sync anymore in "manage 3d settings" in nvidia control panel under "vertical sync". it completely disappeared. has anyone else seen this before? G-sync doesnt even show up on the "Select a task" section of nvidia control panel either.

What the heck happened..


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Should be on the backside somewhere, perhaps near inputs.


Thanks, made in September if that really means anything?


----------



## vladz

^^^

im not trying to scare you but I think September is the one of the early batch, but finger cross hopefully your monitor will in good shape 

anyway I purchased this beast and im happy, after 3 weeks I experienced blurry text and flickering issues on 60hz,85hz,100hz and 144hz with or without gsync. only the 120hz are good without flickering but I bought this monitor brandnew and pricey that's why I returned it(refund my money) my build date or manufactured date is October...

last week(dec 5) I purchased this monitor again on amazon(third seller over pricey) and im just waiting it to deliver







to be honest this monitor is so gooodd with gsync so smooootthhh and so hard to forget! its like sasha grey vs normal girlfriend







, I tried acer XB270H 27" 144hz and gsync but im not satisfied







I refund my money again...

800$ its not bad for this monitor yah its expensive but the performance its worth every penny specially the 1440p(2k) .finger cross with my upcoming second ROG


----------



## Thoth420

Sasha Grey licked a toilet bowl....I'm good. I do agree the ROG Swift is like Sasha Grey however.


----------



## vladz

I like to know anyone who purchased rog swift specially early manufactured ex: june,july etc. and until now is still on a good shape with no issues anyone???


----------



## Jockmus

Hi I got a problem with this screen and I hope someone can help since I use it a lot for cs:go.

The problem is that it turns off ulmb when i start the game and goes into g-sync mode 120hz.

I've had to run nvidia control panel as administrator to get all the unticked and turned off gsync options to even stick. When I tab out of the game ulmb turns on again.

Tried cleaning drivers. Although I'm not sure if there are any old profiles left if there is nvidia-profiles of any sort. In-game there is no options of refreshrate only resolution and v-sync (disabled)

I'm running win8.1, 970 gtx and latest nvidia drivers.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I like to know anyone who purchased rog swift specially early manufactured ex: june,july etc. and until now is still on a good shape with no issues anyone???


July 2014 here.
Running 120hz ULMB at 50 with 49 Contrast.

Inversion problem only visible in 3D Movie (Some rare shots seems interlaced).
Inversion on Test UFO.
Can't see inversion in any video games.

Players Rank slightly flickers when looking at Battlereport (Firefox Nightly x64).

Font are crystal clear.
Zero Backlight bleed.
No sleep/wake up problem.
No monitor turning on by itself problem.
No flicker problem on loading screen with G-Sync at 144hz.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> im not trying to scare you but I think September is the one of the early batch, but finger cross hopefully your monitor will in good shape


September is not one of the early batches, July and August are the early ones, as far as I know. Mine was August and it had the inversion problem, as well as two dead pixels and a tiny stain (that looked like a scratch) inside the panel.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is this much backlight bleed by Swift standards? See full size) Would you RMA for this? (Could one even RMA for this?):
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Only the bleed on the bottom is actually there, the pseudo-bleed on the right hand side is the camera's fault.


I would only worry about RMAing it if the bleed is noticeable in game or anything like that. Otherwise it doesn't look that bad; it's a lot better than the one swift I've had.

I would personally probably keep it, but then I'm sick of dealing with this thing already.


----------



## vladz

@PR1ME

thanks! for info

its that true the 144hz causing the problem? so it is better to play on 120hz? im just waiting my second rog to arrive maybe this week









this monitor is so good but the quality control AARRGGHH! why asus? when it comes to mobo ASUS is always my bet......


----------



## trriL

Has anyone had any success overclocking the ASUS PG278Q? Specifically at t 1440p and 720p. I searched this whole thread and didn't see anyone saying one way or another. I've also searched other sites but maybe I missed something,


----------



## Neosai

Can anyone confirm or deny a Swift from October batch does not have pixel walk while in motion in 3D applications?

Also if someone have Divinity: Original Sin and a October Swift, try electrifying a puddle of water, which is doable right at the start of the game with a electric staff (one of the class have it as default). If there is pixel inversion it should show clearly on the effect as the electricity vibrates and the effect of pixelation becomes very visible on the electrified water. If you see fairly clean lines of electricity then it should be in the clear.

About to return my 2nd Swift (This one is September), there was too many pixel inversion while in motion in some games. Not certain if the seller have Oct. one in stock, nor am I sure I want to try my luck again so soon, we'll see when the store opens in a few hour.

Also pay attention to the FPS when screen (especially static loading screen) flicker, that is usually caused by the G-Sync under 30 fps (minimum, not average fps), that can be kind of "working as intended" in a way. Just thought I note it because it can also cause slight pixel inversion when that happens, but it may be completely a separate issue (or non-issue).

Thanks a bunch, really like the monitor except for this pixel inversion problem which seems to be related to voltage balancing (improperly I guess) which use pixel inversion to achieve it in LCD displays. If can just get one without the pixel inversion it would be almost perfect.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is this much backlight bleed by Swift standards? (See full size) Would you RMA for this? (Could one even RMA for this?):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Z7Wtmjg.jpg
> 
> NOTE: Only the bleed on the bottom is actually there, the pseudo-bleed on the right hand side is the camera's fault.


Was that at 100% brightness? I would lower the brightness to whatever you're going to use and then check again. Looks quite good compared to what other people had to put up with. I wouldn't RMA it, unless there are other problems or the bleeding can be seen in games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> @PR1ME
> 
> thanks! for info
> 
> its that true the 144hz causing the problem? so it is better to play on 120hz? im just waiting my second rog to arrive maybe this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this monitor is so good but the quality control AARRGGHH! why asus? when it comes to mobo ASUS is always my bet......


Which problem? 144 Hz works fine, but G-Sync and ULMB can't be used at the same time. Before you can activate ULMB, you have to switch to 120 Hz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> Has anyone had any success overclocking the ASUS PG278Q? Specifically at t 1440p and 720p. I searched this whole thread and didn't see anyone saying one way or another. I've also searched other sites but maybe I missed something,


Why would you want to do that when the monitor runs 144 Hz out of the box?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> @PR1ME
> 
> thanks! for info
> 
> its that true the 144hz causing the problem? so it is better to play on 120hz? im just waiting my second rog to arrive maybe this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this monitor is so good but the quality control AARRGGHH! why asus? when it comes to mobo ASUS is always my bet......


They are all the same screen, but i guess some panel are better than others.
There is no problem with 144Hz G-Sync.
I like ULMB on Desktop and FPS game, if the game is too demanding or i can't sustain 120 fps, i use g-sync.
I always try to keep ULMB first, i live on a tropical island and it's hot here, i try to keep the heat at a minimum (graphic cards run hot at 144 hz)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> @PR1ME
> 
> thanks! for info
> 
> its that true the 144hz causing the problem? so it is better to play on 120hz? im just waiting my second rog to arrive maybe this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this monitor is so good but the quality control AARRGGHH! why asus? when it comes to mobo ASUS is always my bet......


Not sure if it is because ULMB is limited to 120Hz. My BenQ has Blur Reduction v2 (lightboost) @ 144Hz with strobelight (similar to ULMB) without problems.

I heard for other monitors, if you set @ 144hz, lightboost, strobelight will auto disable.


----------



## QuantumPion

I'm trying to decide whether to upgrade to a ROG swift. I currently have a QNIX/X-Star IPS which overclocks, but I usually do not overclock it because of the severe color/gamma/contrast loss (I only OC it for BF4). I really like the gorgeous perfect colors and pop of this IPS but I am also very sensitive to input lag (I never ever use v-sync and just put up with tearing). Motion blur does not bother me but I do notice it, I sort of "turn off my eyes" whenever I am turning rapidly. Is g-sync/ULMB/144 hz worth it for someone in my position? Or are these features not worth the loss in color fidelity compared to what I already have?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to upgrade to a ROG swift. I currently have a QNIX/X-Star IPS which overclocks, but I usually do not overclock it because of the severe color/gamma/contrast loss (I only OC it for BF4). I really like the gorgeous perfect colors and pop of this IPS but I am also very sensitive to input lag (I never ever use v-sync and just put up with tearing). Motion blur does not bother me but I do notice it, I sort of "turn off my eyes" whenever I am turning rapidly. Is g-sync/ULMB/144 hz worth it for someone in my position? Or are these features not worth the loss in color fidelity compared to what I already have?


Do it. Best purchase I've made all year.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to upgrade to a ROG swift. I currently have a QNIX/X-Star IPS which overclocks, but I usually do not overclock it because of the severe color/gamma/contrast loss (I only OC it for BF4). I really like the gorgeous perfect colors and pop of this IPS but I am also very sensitive to input lag (I never ever use v-sync and just put up with tearing). Motion blur does not bother me but I do notice it, I sort of "turn off my eyes" whenever I am turning rapidly. Is g-sync/ULMB/144 hz worth it for someone in my position? Or are these features not worth the loss in color fidelity compared to what I already have?


I have a qx2710 at 96hz.
The swift feel so much better.
The only thing that bothered me was the color shift.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'd have to agree that it's an awesome monitor well worth the investment. I only had it for a night, but even with it's issues no game has felt or looked as good since.

Newegg came through with free express shipping and $50 off for the trouble. Good guy Newegg.


----------



## djriful

I'm getting mix feeling from people impression about this monitor. 

*The excitement:*

A. Either never experienced monitor over 110 PPI/DPI, coming from 1080p -> 1440p/4K.

B. Either never experienced monitor over 60Hz, coming from 60Hz -> 120Hz/144Hz.

C. Either never experienced monitor from a TN to a "better" TN tech.

Myself is just *B*, lol. Already have IPS 1440p, seem better image / color but not performance wise.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm getting mix feeling from people impression about this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The excitement:*
> 
> A. Either never experienced monitor over 110 PPI/DPI, coming from 1080p -> 1440p/4K.
> 
> B. Either never experienced monitor over 60Hz, coming from 60Hz -> 120Hz/144Hz.
> 
> C. Either never experienced monitor from a TN to a "better" TN tech.
> 
> Myself is just *B*, lol. Already have IPS 1440p, seem better image / color but not performance wise.


See that's why I'm looking for advice from people who had a monitor like the QNIX, since I've had all three of those (my monitor before the QNIX was a 24" 1080p 120 hz). So I really want to know if G-sync alone is worth trade off for IPS color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> I have a qx2710 at 96hz.
> The swift feel so much better.
> The only thing that bothered me was the color shift.


By color shift you mean TN viewing angle? Or just lack of vivid IPS colors?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> See that's why I'm looking for advice from people who had a monitor like the QNIX, since I've had all three of those (my monitor before the QNIX was a 24" 1080p 120 hz). So I really want to know if G-sync alone is worth trade off for IPS color.


I've come from using IPS for most of my working life, including overclocked. If you're gaming, it's the monitor to get, period. But you will notice the colours, it's whether they bother you which is the real question. Because frankly if you're buying a Swift the response / g-sync should be what matters more. I can't imagine you'd buy one for anything other than gaming.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've come from using IPS for most of my working life, including overclocked. If you're gaming, it's the monitor to get, period. But you will notice the colours, it's whether they bother you which is the real question. Because frankly if you're buying a Swift the response / g-sync should be what matters more. I can't imagine you'd buy one for anything other than gaming.


Same feelings as this guy. I have had a lot higher "quality" monitors in terms of colors but as far as gaming is concerned G-sync makes one heck of a difference.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Same feelings as this guy. I have had a lot higher "quality" monitors in terms of colors but as far as gaming is concerned G-sync makes one heck of a difference.


Ok that answers my question then, thanks! I was only concerned because most of the glowing reviews are coming from people with crap monitors to begin with, and some other reviews mentioned g-sync being overrated. But I think I will go ahead and get one based on feedback here. I have it backordered on Newegg, hopefully I'll get my paws on one by Christmas.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm getting mix feeling from people impression about this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The excitement:*
> 
> A. Either never experienced monitor over 110 PPI/DPI, coming from 1080p -> 1440p/4K.
> 
> B. Either never experienced monitor over 60Hz, coming from 60Hz -> 120Hz/144Hz.
> 
> C. Either never experienced monitor from a TN to a "better" TN tech.
> 
> Myself is just *B*, lol. Already have IPS 1440p, seem better image / color but not performance wise.


I don't fall into any of the 3, still impressed with having all those in one monitor and with G-Sync. Price tag is a bit on the harsh side for some, but that is the only real complaint other than the QA issue..

Of course I am not super hyping it, just really want to find one without the ultra visible pixel inversion issue and ideally no dead pixels.

EDIT: Spelling fail.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> See that's why I'm looking for advice from people who had a monitor like the QNIX, since I've had all three of those (my monitor before the QNIX was a 24" 1080p 120 hz). So I really want to know if G-sync alone is worth trade off for IPS color.
> By color shift you mean TN viewing angle? Or just lack of vivid IPS colors?


Viewing angle.
It's a little annoying because the top of the screen get darker the lower you get from the monitor.
I had a VG236H, then moved to QX2710 at 96hz, then moved to swift and i could not be happier.
The only reason not to get the swift would be for a 21:9 1440p (locked at 60hz).

Once you have the swift with ULMB, you can't use a 60hz monitor anymore.
I'm forced to keep my QX2710 at 96, because using it at 60 is way to laggy, the mouse movement is not fluid at all (they're both side to side).

If someone never used a high refresh rate monitor with blur reduction, they could just grab a 21:9 1440p (it would be a great upgrade).
This choice is not possible after getting a swift, it's just too much lag.
The swift is so responsive, you can track people better in fps, it's amazing how fast motion can be that sharp (absolutely zero blur).
Just trying bf4 with my qnix at 96hz is extremely painful (it's sooo fuzzy).

All of that doesn't take the swift problems away tho.
You can pick up the inversion effect on 3D movie at times (can't notice it in game).
I still enjoyed Transformers AOE, Edge of tomorow, Maleficent, Godzilla, Spiderman 2, Tarzan, Dragon 2 (Tarzan being the one with most inversion effect)

There is plenty of problem with some unit (weird font problem, flicker, losing G-sync in NVCP etc..)
But if you can get a good unit, this is as good as it gets.
The only trade off (compared to a 21:9 1440p) is 10cm on each side of the swift, i happily give up those cm for the refresh rate, responsiveness, low input lag, blur free experience.
I wont mention the Image quality as ips is obviously better, but the swift is great as well.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> (can't notice it in game).
> .


That is weird, the two I got so far both do it in game, and fairly often, but of course it also depends on the type of game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> im not trying to scare you but I think September is the one of the early batch, but finger cross hopefully your monitor will in good shape
> 
> anyway I purchased this beast and im happy, after 3 weeks I experienced blurry text and flickering issues on 60hz,85hz,100hz and 144hz with or without gsync. only the 120hz are good without flickering but I bought this monitor brandnew and pricey that's why I returned it(refund my money) my build date or manufactured date is October...
> 
> last week(dec 5) I purchased this monitor again on amazon(third seller over pricey) and im just waiting it to deliver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest this monitor is so gooodd with gsync so smooootthhh and so hard to forget! its like sasha grey vs normal girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I tried acer XB270H 27" 144hz and gsync but im not satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refund my money again...
> 
> 800$ its not bad for this monitor yah its expensive but the performance its worth every penny specially the 1440p(2k) .finger cross with my upcoming second ROG


I can confirm at least my last Swift from the September batch had pixel inversion, I test it the moment I got home to set it up and then for a whole day.

The funny thing is the store had an October one on display, despite all the stock seem to be September batch. I am kind of starting to think Asus actually knows the problem and trying to fix it without anyone noticing.

Of course I could just be a bit too paranoid after having to let go a pixel perfect Swift with no backlight bleed all because of the pixel inversion. :\ So close yet so far.


----------



## atrenar

Does anybody know when these will be available again? I have been looking for stock for a couple weeks and it's almost like they stopped making it.


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Why would you want to do that when the monitor runs 144 Hz out of the box?


I'm still using a CRT, I'm used to [email protected] for my competitive gaming. I would like to do [email protected] with this monitor.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> I'm still using a CRT, I'm used to [email protected] for my competitive gaming. I would like to do [email protected] with this monitor.


I'd prefer [email protected], otherwise what's the point? On CRT you wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## trriL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> I'd prefer [email protected], otherwise what's the point? On CRT you wouldn't have this problem.


I don't use 160Hz on my CRT for improved motion clarity. I do it mainly for being able to respond quicker by seeing something quicker. With CS:GO playing at a 4:3 aspect ratio I have a lower FoV than if I were playing at 16:10 or 16:9. If I got this monitor, I would want it to replace my CRT not be an addition to my CRT.


----------



## vladz

I can reach 144fps(144hz) on bf4 multiplayer with gsync. Can i lock(cap) my fps to 140? Or just leave it like that?(uncap)


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I can reach 144fps(144hz) on bf4 multiplayer with gsync. Can i lock(cap) my fps to 140? Or just leave it like that?(uncap)


If you can't answer that question by what you 'feel' (assuming this relates to input lag), then why change anything?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I can reach 144fps(144hz) on bf4 multiplayer with gsync. Can i lock(cap) my fps to 140? Or just leave it like that?(uncap)


think the point of Gsync is you dont lock your frames/refresh rate in at all, you let it dynamically adapt, which reduces input lag, tearing and maintains smooth gameplay.


----------



## vladz

I bought this display port on amazon i dont want to use the stock display port on asus rog, is this good?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HVZBE?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> I don't use 160Hz on my CRT for improved motion clarity. I do it mainly for being able to respond quicker by seeing something quicker. With CS:GO playing at a 4:3 aspect ratio I have a lower FoV than if I were playing at 16:10 or 16:9. If I got this monitor, I would want it to replace my CRT not be an addition to my CRT.


The point of ULMB (and all other variants) is to reduce ghosting, so the motion clarity will very close to CRT level.
If you take the Swift, disable ULMB and overclock it to 160hz, you will still have a good mount of ghosting. I don't even know if you can OC the swift and how much further you can push it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atrenar*
> 
> Does anybody know when these will be available again? I have been looking for stock for a couple weeks and it's almost like they stopped making it.


Gees, I know right?

Finally got my refund on the first one, ready to buy another and... I read somewhere that stock was expected to be plentiful by mid-december, so what I'm willing to bet on is that places like Amazon.com have been receiving stock since they last had it on Nov 29th but haven't put them on sale so everyone would have a fair chance come the holidays. On the other hand, places like Newegg.ca (.com hasn't had it since Nov 21st?) just got some on Sunday, December 7th. After kicking hard enough, because my replacement rma had just changed to refund before that stock arrived, a CS rep at Newegg told me they ordered some last week that haven't arrived yet. I would have guessed that was the stock on the 7th, but he insisted that those units haven't arrived yet. I've been sitting on the product page all day.

I usually watch http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/ as well.


----------



## kuena

I have a following problem with my Swift - every now and then I experience a brief flicker of black bars across the whole screen. It's really quick - takes only like fraction of a second. Usually it happens when changing what is being displayed on the screen, for example minimizing a window or a game. Don't know if it's related to the cable or the screen itself but it never happens to my 60Hz 1080p LG IPS panel that I use as my secondary. Did someone experience anything like this with the ROG Swift? Did replacing the cable help? Unfortunately, I don't have any DP cable atm so I can test things.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuena*
> 
> I have a following problem with my Swift - every now and then I experience a brief flicker of black bars across the whole screen. It's really quick - takes only like fraction of a second. Usually it happens when changing what is being displayed on the screen, for example minimizing a window or a game. Don't know if it's related to the cable or the screen itself but it never happens to my 60Hz 1080p LG IPS panel that I use as my secondary. Did someone experience anything like this with the ROG Swift? Did replacing the cable help? Unfortunately, I don't have any DP cable atm so I can test things.


I only had mine for a night, but yes I did see this on every loading screen and have read of others having it as well.

I believe as long as it's only in those situations that you're seeing it, it doesn't matter and I believe it's a result of g-sync being enabled.


----------



## JBCool

Hey all,

I've got 2 days left to make a return with NewEgg. The clouding issues I started having a couple of days after getting the monitor, are actually less noticeable now a month later. Not gone, but better.

Thing is , I've got a lot more backlight bleed from the bezels, especially on the bottom right. Here are some pics:

Day 1:


Day 28:


The monitor looks better in person, but that bottom bleed does stand out in dark scenes. Should I accept this at the $800 price point, or should it go back? (for the 3rd time.....)


----------



## Anarion

I decided to take the risk and buy this overpriced TN monitor. Been few hours on it no problems yet. No dead pixels or backlight bleed. Colors are better since I applied pcmonitors.info settings. Gsync on and 144hz. Colors are no mazing ofc since I already knew this from begining. Going from a 24" 1080p to a WQHD 27" is a shock.

EDIT: Product S/N EB XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## observer76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I've got 2 days left to make a return with NewEgg. The clouding issues I started having a couple of days after getting the monitor, are actually less noticeable now a month later. Not gone, but better.
> 
> Thing is , I've got a lot more backlight bleed from the bezels, especially on the bottom right. Here are some pics:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> Day 28:
> 
> 
> The monitor looks better in person, but that bottom bleed does stand out in dark scenes. Should I accept this at the $800 price point, or should it go back? (for the 3rd time.....)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I've got 2 days left to make a return with NewEgg. The clouding issues I started having a couple of days after getting the monitor, are actually less noticeable now a month later. Not gone, but better.
> 
> Thing is , I've got a lot more backlight bleed from the bezels, especially on the bottom right. Here are some pics:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> Day 28:
> 
> 
> The monitor looks better in person, but that bottom bleed does stand out in dark scenes. Should I accept this at the $800 price point, or should it go back? (for the 3rd time.....)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I've got 2 days left to make a return with NewEgg. The clouding issues I started having a couple of days after getting the monitor, are actually less noticeable now a month later. Not gone, but better.
> 
> Thing is , I've got a lot more backlight bleed from the bezels, especially on the bottom right. Here are some pics:
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> Day 28:
> 
> 
> The monitor looks better in person, but that bottom bleed does stand out in dark scenes. Should I accept this at the $800 price point, or should it go back? (for the 3rd time.....)


If that back light bleed is very noticeable in games or dark scenes, I would return it. If it's barely noticeable or only every once in awhile, that would probably be ok. Really, it's what you think for yourself if it's worth keeping it. I did return my ROG on the last possible day because of the "figure 8" clouding it had in dark scenes. That clouding was not there when i first got the monitor but it showed up over time.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## writer21

Got my RMA Rog Swift today. No major issues so far.

Only thing is when I open msi afterburner or nvidia inspector the screen blinks or flickers so quick. I used to get this on the old monitor as well. Is this common?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I bought this display port on amazon i dont want to use the stock display port on asus rog, is this good?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0098HVZBE?ie=UTF8&at=&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


Should be fine DP 1.2.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuena*
> 
> I have a following problem with my Swift - every now and then I experience a brief flicker of black bars across the whole screen. It's really quick - takes only like fraction of a second. Usually it happens when changing what is being displayed on the screen, for example minimizing a window or a game. Don't know if it's related to the cable or the screen itself but it never happens to my 60Hz 1080p LG IPS panel that I use as my secondary. Did someone experience anything like this with the ROG Swift? Did replacing the cable help? Unfortunately, I don't have any DP cable atm so I can test things.


If it is flickering and the horizontal bar while opening a game (esp. in full screen), that is the way G-Sync currently work while it changes mode, that part is normal and I've seen that in all Swifts I've tested.

As long as it goes away and doesn't show up while in-game and at high FPS, that is kind of "working as intended". On the other hand, if your FPS ever drop below 30 or have a sudden stutter due to hardware or poor game optimization, then sometimes it will cause flickering and MAYBE some pixel walk, and that is also "normal" since that is the G-Sync failsafe kicking in.

The thing with the Swift is that even with G-Sync off, inversion pattern will show up (not sure if it is all panels, but the ones I've tried all have very visible inversion artifacts), which make me wonder if maybe something went wrong in the manufacturing process, such as poor voltage balancing, or perhaps that is the technical limitation of the first gen module. I've given up on the Swift until I know for sure Asus or Nvidia fixed the problem, waiting for mid December or later before I even want to try my luck again, since so far I've only gotten ones from the earlier batches and they all have problems despite being pixel perfect.. (July-September)


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take the risk and buy this overpriced TN monitor. Been few hours on it no problems yet. No dead pixels or backlight bleed. Colors are better since I applied pcmonitors.info settings. Gsync on and 144hz. Colors are no mazing ofc since I already knew this from begining. Going from a 24" 1080p to a WQHD 27" is a shock.
> 
> EDIT: Product S/N EB XXXXXXXXXX


You should test for pixel inversion problems or just pay attention to it. Since EB serial would indicate made in November I think, just want to know if Asus actually silently fixed it after the September batch.

It's not difficult to test, just play different games with G-Sync off for a bit and see if pixel lines invert sometimes while gaming. Doing that would also let you see the difference G-sync is making too if you are curious about it.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Only thing is when I open msi afterburner or nvidia inspector the screen blinks or flickers so quick. I used to get this on the old monitor as well. Is this common?


I noticed that on my first rog for example I set my OC clock slider on afterburner then after I click the apply button flicker happen but only one flicker after that back to normal, its that normal?
Quote:


> I decided to take the risk and buy this overpriced TN monitor. Been few hours on it no problems yet. No dead pixels or backlight bleed. Colors are better since I applied pcmonitors.info settings. Gsync on and 144hz. Colors are no mazing ofc since I already knew this from begining. Going from a 24" 1080p to a WQHD 27" is a shock.


congratulations sir this monitor is good and smooth that's why everybody taking a risk even me  just waiting to arrive my second rog...


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take the risk and buy this overpriced TN monitor. Been few hours on it no problems yet. No dead pixels or backlight bleed. Colors are better since I applied pcmonitors.info settings. Gsync on and 144hz. Colors are no mazing ofc since I already knew this from begining. Going from a 24" 1080p to a WQHD 27" is a shock.
> 
> EDIT: Product S/N EB XXXXXXXXXX


What settings did you use from pcmonitors? I find it hard to understand from that review what settings they used. I downloaded and installed the .ICC but what do I put the monitor colours at? It does not seem to say. I'm guessing 100 for each.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> What settings did you use from pcmonitors? I find it hard to understand from that review what settings they used. I downloaded and installed the .ICC but what do I put the monitor colours at? It does not seem to say. I'm guessing 100 for each.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


The 'Test Settings' were used in the review. The ICC profile was not necessary on our unit. If you find you want a bit of extra saturation then you should use the profile. It doesn't matter what settings we used as each individual unit has completely different colour balance. Try our 'Test Settings' with the profile if you like (they were used to create the profile in the first place) but you're going to have to do some legwork yourself.

P.S. I agree it isn't clear that the ICC profile wasn't used for the review. I've made this clearer.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosai*
> 
> You should test for pixel inversion problems or just pay attention to it. Since EB serial would indicate made in November I think, just want to know if Asus actually silently fixed it after the September batch.
> 
> It's not difficult to test, just play different games with G-Sync off for a bit and see if pixel lines invert sometimes while gaming. Doing that would also let you see the difference G-sync is making too if you are curious about it.


While playing games it's hard for me to notice such things. I even forgot it's a TN panel with color shifting while I game. Any other test I should do to notice that?


----------



## vladz

Is it important to install the monitor driver(.inf something) that found on the cd....

For example im not playing a game and just browsing the net,facebook etc. do i need to lower my refresh rate to 60hz?


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Is it important to install the monitor driver(.inf something) that found on the cd....
> 
> For example im not playing a game and just browsing the net,facebook etc. do i need to lower my refresh rate to 60hz?


I set mine on 144hz and desktop is smoother. Didn't install any .inf or anything. I just played with the color temp settings to find what looks best for me and I found that the Normal temp has cleaner whites. Tried the ICC profiles they look oversaturated for some reason.


----------



## QuantumPion

Is there any benefit to using ULMB on the desktop vs 144 hz normal mode?


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Is there any benefit to using ULMB on the desktop vs 144 hz normal mode?


Obviously to remove ghosting on moving windows, but I don't think that flickering blacklight is healthy for your retina.


----------



## Hl86

Any way to remove gsync from drivers, so you can use dsr with sli and this monitor?


----------



## ACallander

Sucks I've had mine for four months and I'm having the fuzzy text issue. Half my panel is fuzzy or looks like major anti glare coating.. Hard to explain. How is Asus rma? Hopefully they can ship a new one and I'll send this one back.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Any way to remove gsync from drivers, so you can use dsr with sli and this monitor?


Seems from Google search you gotta wait till nvidia releases dsr sli comparability


----------



## Raskolnikov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Wow good to know, I'm definitely going to hold off and wait for Newegg, or keep on Amazon.
> 
> Did you end up ordering with them? If you did, I'd like to hear how the experience goes.


Terrible. Terrible. Terrible.

My review (dated 2014-12-09): http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Soho_Diffusion

Ordered with memory express instead. 2-3 weeks ETA, but only $954.43 CAD ($832.44 USD). Soho's price was $1,086.34 CAD ($947.49 USD)


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> Terrible. Terrible. Terrible.
> 
> My review (dated 2014-12-09): http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Soho_Diffusion
> 
> Ordered with memory express instead. 2-3 weeks ETA, but only $954.43 CAD ($832.44 USD). Soho's price was $1,086.34 CAD ($947.49 USD)


yikes, sounds like a shady company


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> Terrible. Terrible. Terrible.
> 
> My review (dated 2014-12-09): http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Soho_Diffusion
> 
> Ordered with memory express instead. 2-3 weeks ETA, but only $954.43 CAD ($832.44 USD). Soho's price was $1,086.34 CAD ($947.49 USD)


I guess they've earned that rating. Unbelievable.

Futureshop had a rep confirm they wouldn't get any until after the holidays as well as Best Buy as you said, but the product page has indeed appeared. http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-rog-swift-27-widescreen-lcd-monitor-with-1ms-response-time-pg278q-black-english-rog-swift-pg278q/10341147.aspx?lang=en-CA&pcname=&sku=10341147&path=38a76706d4ba30d767167bb8fc18e685en02

It's listed as $799.99 CAD with free shipping ($904 after 13% tax), so if you really can't wait I would honestly put your order in with NCIX who can ship one out more than likely before Christmas price matched to futureshop's 799.99. They should accept it. I placed an order and price matched it to directcanada for $850 last week. They accepted and told me I would have mine in the next shipment or two with an exact ETA today. I cancelled the order however as I've gotten a good deal from Newegg and expect stock any moment now, so I doubt I'll hear back.

Sure wish FS got it now for the price and their warranty though.


----------



## djriful

FS prices are pretty standard today. My XL2430T bought form BB for $399 CAD, that is the cheapest available in Canadian online retail I've checked via PriceFinder.ca

FF and BB ships from Vancouver FYI for online only merchandise.


----------



## Zimzoid

Well I've had mine almost a week now and have not noticed anything unusual not even back light bleed, first TN panel I've owned that's never had this.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Well I've had mine almost a week now and have not noticed anything unusual not even back light bleed, first TN panel I've owned that's never had this.


Hopefully you won't get the weird fuzzy text issue after a month or so of use.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Hopefully you won't get the weird fuzzy text issue after a month or so of use.


Any word from Asus about this issue? Some claim it's an Nvidia bug some not.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Hopefully you won't get the weird fuzzy text issue after a month or so of use.
> 
> 
> 
> Any word from Asus about this issue? Some claim it's an Nvidia bug some not.
Click to expand...

Nothing yet still waiting from Asus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Newegg.ca just got stock for anyone having a tough time finding them. Nowinstock.com didn't pick up on it for whatever reason so they may last.


----------



## Raskolnikov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I guess they've earned that rating. Unbelievable.
> 
> Futureshop had a rep confirm they wouldn't get any until after the holidays as well as Best Buy as you said, but the product page has indeed appeared. http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/asus-asus-rog-swift-27-widescreen-lcd-monitor-with-1ms-response-time-pg278q-black-english-rog-swift-pg278q/10341147.aspx?lang=en-CA&pcname=&sku=10341147&path=38a76706d4ba30d767167bb8fc18e685en02
> 
> It's listed as $799.99 CAD with free shipping ($904 after 13% tax), so if you really can't wait I would honestly put your order in with NCIX who can ship one out more than likely before Christmas price matched to futureshop's 799.99. They should accept it. I placed an order and price matched it to directcanada for $850 last week. They accepted and told me I would have mine in the next shipment or two with an exact ETA today. I cancelled the order however as I've gotten a good deal from Newegg and expect stock any moment now, so I doubt I'll hear back.
> 
> Sure wish FS got it now for the price and their warranty though.


Wow, thanks a lot for that Future Shop link.

Memory Express replied that the price match has to have the same part number and both items need to be in stock. The latter is tricky.

I just put out an order with NCIX, and asked them if they can't price match, to cancel my order.


----------



## Raskolnikov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Newegg.ca just got stock for anyone having a tough time finding them. Nowinstock.com didn't pick up on it for whatever reason so they may last.


Just got an e-mail and text notification! Heartbeat was racing throughout the whole order process.

$973.86 CAD ($848.95 USD) in all.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raskolnikov*
> 
> Just got an e-mail and text notification! Heartbeat was racing throughout the whole order process.
> 
> $973.86 CAD ($848.95 USD) in all.


Nice, glad you grabbed one! I heard nowinstock beeping about 30 minutes after I placed my order... I have no idea why it took that long, and I happened to just look at the page.









All gone now.


----------



## vladz

@callander

Arrggghh i hate when somebody experiencing the problem(rog issue) it feels like heartbroken :-( what is your manufactured date sir? 4 months? Maybe august or july???

Anyway my rog swift will be deliver tomorrow  1440p is so good even on browsing,youtube etc.. But the real bonus of this monitor is the performance so smooth of course with gsync. compare to other monitor with gsync its like ferrari(swift) vs mustang gt(other monitor with gsync) but with the engine failed T_T


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> While playing games it's hard for me to notice such things. I even forgot it's a TN panel with color shifting while I game. Any other test I should do to notice that?


http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php

Take one of the pattern and resize your browser, when the pattern covers less than 50% of the screen it may turn green. Example like this:






If you don't see the color change you are probably okay, even though not 100% guaranteed that is related to the screen door effect. Sadly I can only test it when I have the panel in front of me since my approach is less scientific, I run though a series of games to test for the pattern whenever I get a Swift, I have narrowed down several games in my library that will show me if the inversion problem is present.

Oh and don't worry about the flickering on the test pattern if it happens, most LCD panel will not pass those tests perfectly anyways.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The 'Test Settings' were used in the review. The ICC profile was not necessary on our unit. If you find you want a bit of extra saturation then you should use the profile. It doesn't matter what settings we used as each individual unit has completely different colour balance. Try our 'Test Settings' with the profile if you like (they were used to create the profile in the first place) but you're going to have to do some legwork yourself.
> 
> P.S. I agree it isn't clear that the ICC profile wasn't used for the review. I've made this clearer.


Thanks for that. I was just wondering if you use the .ICC do I put the RGB on 100% to use it?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Thanks for that. I was just wondering if you use the .ICC do I put the RGB on 100% to use it?


You can do. It was created on our unit on top of the test settings (so RGB values were modified). But the modifications made to the channels were so slight that it shouldn't matter. You should adjust the colour channels according to the balance of your own unit - keep them at 100 if you like.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosai*
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php
> 
> Take one of the pattern and resize your browser, when the pattern covers less than 50% of the screen it may turn green. Example like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see the color change you are probably okay, even though not 100% guaranteed that is related to the screen door effect. Sadly I can only test it when I have the panel in front of me since my approach is less scientific, I run though a series of games to test for the pattern whenever I get a Swift, I have narrowed down several games in my library that will show me if the inversion problem is present.
> 
> Oh and don't worry about the flickering on the test pattern if it happens, most LCD panel will not pass those tests perfectly anyways.


Patterns 1 to 4b cast the shadow from the nav bar on the left the rest patterns are unaffected.
I don't see any flickering on any pattern though. (144hz G-sync native res)

Edit:
Also upon digging the asus forums. Some ppl have this pattern turn green when you resize it. This does not happen on mine.
http://www.techmind.org/lcd/dotinv.html


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Patterns 1 to 4b cast the shadow from the nav bar on the left the rest patterns are unaffected.
> I don't see any flickering on any pattern though. (144hz G-sync native res)
> 
> Edit:
> Also upon digging the asus forums. Some ppl have this pattern turn green when you resize it. This does not happen on mine.
> http://www.techmind.org/lcd/dotinv.html


Then yes, you may indeed have one that is free from the pixel inversion issue that the earlier batch seem to suffer from, I can't say for sure though since I haven't tested the later batches myself yet. However if the pattern didn't turn green when you resize it, it definitely means there is an improvement on the panel, or that the problem is not systemic. Grats on your Swift. Not sure about the shadow you are talking about though, that could be another problem or "working as intended".

Earlier batch always turns green on that test for the ones I've tested.

I am still waiting for some later batches to hit the shelves to grab one again.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> @callander
> 
> Arrggghh i hate when somebody experiencing the problem(rog issue) it feels like heartbroken :-( what is your manufactured date sir? 4 months? Maybe august or july???


Manufactured in July and got it September. Upset that I spent $859 and it's not useable after 3 months.

Does anyone have Asus RMA experience? I hope I get cross shipment because not only do I use this for gaming but web development to pay the bills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Manufactured in July and got it September. Upset that I spent $859 and it's not useable after 3 months.
> 
> Does anyone have Asus RMA experience? I hope I get cross shipment because not only do I use this for gaming but web development to pay the bills.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got my RMA back. I wasn't aware of Asus Cross shipment. Rep I spoke to didn't even tell me about the cross shipment.

As far as RMA process. They gave me prepaid shipping with Fedex which I also had to ask for. Sent it to California around Thanksgiving. Got it replaced within 2 weeks. They put a new serial number over the original but the manufacture date is November.

Everything is working fine as of now. But if you can I would definitely wait for Cross shipment if they don't have any stock available.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?54081-Horrendous-Customer-Service-Broken-Parts

Check that link for some of the bad RMA experiences which had me nervous for a bit as well.


----------



## ACallander

I submitted my RMA and requested an advanced cross shipment through the vip support so I'm waiting for a reply and info. I also emailed the director of support stating that only having a display for four months and it not functioning properly I requested a cross shipment or refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunja

Hi all

Fresh new to owning rog swift.
Since i bought it I did have some issues. it seems like an EB seriers(November?)
Out of the box bezel had a nasty bulb on the left side and the whole left side is a bit more wobbly then right side.
After deciding to return it I started to mess with bezel and after applying some pressure it clicked back in and is now ok, top of the bezel has some smaller spacing from the screen.
Backlight bleed is there mostly from lower left but not really noticable.
I do not have other issues I can tell, but..

When i got it it was dark and I was using it on default brightness and contrast (80/50) since then Ive tried all Ive read here used tft, pcmonitor and asus icc profile with their respective settings, I tried lowering contrast as low as 15 and brightness to 0 but i still get considerable eye strain with it, it just doesnt feel right. All my combinations used rgb 100, after a while i used rgb setting to 75, 75, 75 and contrast 30, brightness 12 and it immediately seemed better,

my question is - does rgb user mode 75,75,75 is like choosing normal or cool or none of the above?

Anyone else having eye strain problems?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I submitted my RMA and requested an advanced cross shipment through the vip support so I'm waiting for a reply and info. I also emailed the director of support stating that only having a display for four months and it not functioning properly I requested a cross shipment or refund.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good hope it works out for you. The amount of money we spend on this monitor and it has this many problems. I was seriously tempted to sell this one and go Benq Gsync but the picture quality is definitely better on the Swift.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Fresh new to owning rog swift.
> Since i bought it I did have some issues. it seems like an EB seriers(November?)
> Out of the box bezel had a nasty bulb on the left side and the whole left side is a bit more wobbly then right side.
> After deciding to return it I started to mess with bezel and after applying some pressure it clicked back in and is now ok, top of the bezel has some smaller spacing from the screen.
> Backlight bleed is there mostly from lower left but not really noticable.
> I do not have other issues I can tell, but..
> 
> When i got it it was dark and I was using it on default brightness and contrast (80/50) since then Ive tried all Ive read here used tft, pcmonitor and asus icc profile with their respective settings, I tried lowering contrast as low as 15 and brightness to 0 but i still get considerable eye strain with it, it just doesnt feel right. All my combinations used rgb 100, after a while i used rgb setting to 75, 75, 75 and contrast 30, brightness 12 and it immediately seemed better,
> 
> my question is - does rgb user mode 75,75,75 is like choosing normal or cool or none of the above?
> 
> Anyone else having eye strain problems?


I did at the start since the brightness was too high plus headache, but after an aspirin and turning down the brightness it went away, no eye strain problems afterwards.

It could be you may be sensitive to PWM dimming, or it could just be because of a new monitor since it almost always takes some getting used to whenever I get a new one. If you came from a 1080p it will take some time to adjust, but it should only take a few days to a week.

If you think the build quality is not as good as you like, best exchange or do RMA, personally I have not run into those problems with the Swifts I've tested. (Ran into other problems though)

Try Brightness 35 Contrast 45, having contrast too low or too high is not a good thing so try keeping it in the middle somewhere, and adjust brightness till it feels comfortable for you. As for RGB I found that Swift's default is pretty good already, there wasn't any need to turn it down to 75, but who knows maybe your panel differ a little. To answer your question 75, 75, 75 is technically none of the above, I find everything other than default user mode feels off, and generally make minor adjustments if there is a need from there.


----------



## bunja

I did come from 1080p (bad one, by the standards I guess - Samsung T260HD), I am mostly in low, or none existant lighting environment so i tend to keeep brightness very low. I tried upping it back to 100,100,100 user mode and immediately started feeling pain (b/c - 35/45).
I do hope it is a matter of switching to 1440p, PWM dimming sensitivity sounds like something that can't be solved.

Build quality is not what i would expect from the price tag, especially since I had to physically push the bezel back in place on a an expensive monitor, but risk of returning it and waiting for another with chance of getting even worse one (bad pixels or other stuff) changed my mind from sending it back. It has a 60 month guarantee from the place I bought it, so if something goes wrong they will either need to fix it or get me a new one. I hope.
From what i can read (not without hurting eyes) is that people tend to develop problems during few months, I am hoping mine is later batch so it will not get any worse.

Update: that 75 rgb setting is not really ideal either, still "feel" it on my eyes. Must be something else.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I submitted my RMA and requested an advanced cross shipment through the vip support so I'm waiting for a reply and info. I also emailed the director of support stating that only having a display for four months and it not functioning properly I requested a cross shipment or refund.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck getting a cross shipment..I waited 2 weeks and nothing.. So i regular RMA it for repair.. They should get it tomorrow. And hopefully i will get it back before Xmass..LOL.. Oh BTW I did the vip support and it states they will get back to you with in 48 hours...BS!!!!!!! It took them a week to reply back.. And i already ship monitor back for repair...I am not mad..But this is a joke...


----------



## vladz

Tomorrow(friday) they will deliver my swift, this is my second swift, the first one had issues. Just in case im not lucky with my second swift im going to rma it not to refund my money just in case it under 30 days refundable...

I wanna play bf4 but i dont want to go back to 1080p and 60hz with vsync on or adaptive vsync my gameplay sucks...


----------



## Obrigado

this monitor:

https://geizhals.at/acer-g7-g277husmidp-um-hg7ee-007-a1203911.html

use the same panel of the swift---

at moment i hate the pricetag of the swift


----------



## wyant50

And another one bites the dust! Sitting here on the ASUS RMA page.. just get the spinny circle icon for the past 30 minutes. On hold with their customer support.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> And another one bites the dust! Sitting here on the ASUS RMA page.. just get the spinny circle icon for the past 30 minutes. On hold with their customer support.


What was the problem with it and which month was it manufactured? Just compiling information so a bit curious. XD


----------



## wyant50

How can I tell when it was manufactured? My issue was blurry/fuzzy font and pixel inversion.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosai*
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php
> 
> Take one of the pattern and resize your browser, when the pattern covers less than 50% of the screen it may turn green. Example like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see the color change you are probably okay, even though not 100% guaranteed that is related to the screen door effect. Sadly I can only test it when I have the panel in front of me since my approach is less scientific, I run though a series of games to test for the pattern whenever I get a Swift, I have narrowed down several games in my library that will show me if the inversion problem is present.
> 
> Oh and don't worry about the flickering on the test pattern if it happens, most LCD panel will not pass those tests perfectly anyways.


I Think that's just how it is supposed to be.

My Benq XL2720Z turns 'green' on the 2A and 2B tests, but only at certain positions while scrolling. It goes from green, to grey, to green, to grey, alternating, etc etc all depending on how far up or down the image is.

4a and 4b tests go from light to dark grey, instead of green to grey.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## writer21

Some one should create failed swift club. Would love to see whose monitor still works or has already been through rma process. Im on second one myself and it was manufactured in november.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> How can I tell when it was manufactured? My issue was blurry/fuzzy font and pixel inversion.


Manufacturing month is on the bottom bezel of the screen on the right side, if you turn it into portrait mode it is easy to see from the left side. The serial (both on the box and the screen) would be the starting two letters, E7 to E9 = July to September, EA= October, EB = November.

Based on the information I've compiled from user reports, July to September batch have pixel inversion (but not all have blurry/pulsating text), October batch (Haven't heard anything and haven't personally tested one), November batch (Seems promising based on a few users, but haven't personally tested one myself).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I Think that's just how it is supposed to be.
> 
> My Benq XL2720Z turns 'green' on the 2A and 2B tests, but only at certain positions while scrolling. It goes from green, to grey, to green, to grey, alternating, etc etc all depending on how far up or down the image is.
> 
> 4a and 4b tests go from light to dark grey, instead of green to grey.


Depends on the monitor, hence I said it wasn't a 100% guaranteed test for pixel inversion problems on the Swift. However the Swift would fail pattern 1 and a few others, all turns green when the pattern covers less than 50% of the screen. Pixels does invert on LCD panel as per voltage balancing, but on the Swift it was poorly done and can be very visible. The difference is the degree and whether it is visible enough to become distracting. LCD got pretty good at hiding the pixel inversions during regular use, but the Swift's can get very distracting.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Some one should create failed swift club. Would love to see whose monitor still works or has already been through rma process. Im on second one myself and it was manufactured in november.


Keep us updated, I would love to see how the November patch turns out, so far November batch seems the quality control have improved, but without testing one myself I won't know for sure, so I got to wait till I can get one from that batch to check.


----------



## wyant50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosai*
> 
> Manufacturing month is on the bottom bezel of the screen on the left side, if you turn it into portrait mode it is easy to see from the left side. The serial (both on the box and the screen) would be the starting two letters, E7 to E9 = July to September, EA= October, EB = November.
> 
> Based on the information I've compiled from user reports, July to September batch have pixel inversion (but not all have blurry/pulsating text), October batch (Haven't heard anything and haven't personally tested one), November batch (Seems promising based on a few users, but haven't personally tested one myself).
> Depends on the monitor, hence I said it wasn't a 100% guaranteed test for pixel inversion problems on the Swift. However the Swift would fail pattern 1 and a few others, all turns green when the pattern covers less than 50% of the screen. Pixels does invert on LCD panel as per voltage balancing, but on the Swift it was poorly done and can be very visible. The difference is the degree and whether it is visible enough to become distracting. LCD got pretty good at hiding the pixel inversions during regular use, but the Swift's can get very distracting.


Thanks, my serial number starts with E9. Hope Asus is ready for me in the next half hour when I give them a call! How difficult is a refund?


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> Thanks, my serial number starts with E9. Hope Asus is ready for me in the next half hour when I give them a call! How difficult is a refund?


Generally RMA is meant for replacement, RMA usually don't do refund unless they don't have anything to replace it with. If you do it soon, you may be able to get a refund since the Swift is still selling out.

Basically if they say they are low on stock, they may offer you a refund instead of a replacement. However your replacement could be from a newer batches which may have fixed the issue, so do as you see fit basically.


----------



## wyant50

I was provided with my RMA ticket number but the rep hung up before I could ask any further questions on what to do next... Guess I'll call back later today! Fingers crossed for a painless experience.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> I was provided with my RMA ticket number but the rep hung up before I could ask any further questions on what to do next... Guess I'll call back later today! Fingers crossed for a painless experience.


If you're looking to get a replacement and not a repair a rep told me there wasn't any stock as of like two or three days ago.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If you're looking to get a replacement and not a repair a rep told me there wasn't any stock as of like two or three days ago.


They have not had stock for WEEKS at Asus for replacements..


----------



## ACallander

Well just called because the online support sucks and never got back to me. Rep said he has to check stock and it would take the 24-48 hr blah blah.. Likely won't be in stock and I told him if it isn't in stock after 48 hours I want a refund. He said I'd have to refund at Microcenter. It's past the return period and he said we can't refund, so I'll contact corporate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Well just called because the online support sucks and never got back to me. Rep said he has to check stock and it would take the 24-48 hr blah blah.. Likely won't be in stock and I told him if it isn't in stock after 48 hours I want a refund. He said I'd have to refund at Microcenter. It's past the return period and he said we can't refund, so I'll contact corporate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont bother with replacement rma (advance rma).. Just send it in for repair.. Your just wasting your time..I been there done that!! Even contacting corporate will not work..Unless for some reason you get lucky.. I am not saying this to be a jerk..Just trying to save you the head ache..I guess it does not hurt to try..


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neosai*
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php
> 
> Take one of the pattern and resize your browser, when the pattern covers less than 50% of the screen it may turn green. Example like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see the color change you are probably okay, even though not 100% guaranteed that is related to the screen door effect. Sadly I can only test it when I have the panel in front of me since my approach is less scientific, I run though a series of games to test for the pattern whenever I get a Swift, I have narrowed down several games in my library that will show me if the inversion problem is present.
> 
> Oh and don't worry about the flickering on the test pattern if it happens, most LCD panel will not pass those tests perfectly anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I Think that's just how it is supposed to be.
> 
> My Benq XL2720Z turns 'green' on the 2A and 2B tests, but only at certain positions while scrolling. It goes from green, to grey, to green, to grey, alternating, etc etc all depending on how far up or down the image is.
> 
> 4a and 4b tests go from light to dark grey, instead of green to grey.
Click to expand...

There is no green on XL2430T looking straight at it 90 degree unless you look from a 45 degree angle from the bottom.

But it's normal for TN.


----------



## tomconno

Just a FYI, I have a October model and so far mine has been flawless.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomconno*
> 
> Just a FYI, I have a October model and so far mine has been flawless.


Good news hopefully the kinks are out and replacements are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBCool

My third one, a September issue, is on its way back to NewEgg.







I sent them a picture and they said they'd issue a refund if they see the same issue(s) with it that I did. I'm hoping they take a good look at it in a dark room.....

Gonna stick with Amazon from now on.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBCool*
> 
> My third one, a September issue, is on its way back to NewEgg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them a picture and they said they'd issue a refund if they see the same issue(s) with it that I did. I'm hoping they take a good look at it in a dark room.....
> 
> Gonna stick with Amazon from now on.


if yours falls in the 30 day return period...they should just refund you period...you can do it right on neweggs website....sounds like someones blowing smoke up your hole....unless its out of neweggs 30 day return policy....Then you would have to deal with Asus..


----------



## JBCool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> if yours falls in the 30 day return period...they should just refund you period...you can do it right on neweggs website....sounds like someones blowing smoke up your hole....unless its out of neweggs 30 day return policy....Then you would have to deal with Asus..


I called them on day 28 and the guy I spoke to had me email him a picture, then he said the RMA team would inspect the monitor to see if it had the issues that were in the pic. I'm hoping it goes smoothly.


----------



## vladz

hi right now im using my rog swift, I saw at the bottom of the bezel it says September so my swift is manufactured on September???


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> hi right now im using my rog swift, I saw at the bottom of the bezel it says September so my swift is manufactured on September???


I think yes. Mine says Novermber.


----------



## vladz

arrgghh September have issues I think...

anyway everytime I set my refersh rate to 144hz my gpu clock is stay at 968mhz and my vram stays at 1752mhz(vram full throttle) I think gpu is not bad on 968mhz but why my vram always on full throttle on 144hz(refresh rate) but on 120hz my gpu clock and my vram clock is normal on idle, im talking about the idle on my gpu(968mhz) and vram(1752mhz) clock at 144hz is not normal specially my vram clock shows 1752mhz I think that's not normal...

anyway I loved this monitor, this is the best weapon on bf4


----------



## Falkentyne

That's how it's supposed to be.
All 144 MHz monitors in existence act this way.
144hz does not use normal timings. If you attempted to create a 144hz custom resolution with normal/standard LCD timings, it would go out of range.
144hz uses reduced timings on every current screen. Vertical Totals lower than the default will prevent the videocard from downclocking when idle. That's just how it is.


----------



## vladz

^^^^

@falkentyne

I saw your message about gpu clock idle on 144hz but my question is why my vram stay at 1752mhz without doing nothing just staring my wallpaper and 1752x4 is 7008mhz thats the total of my vram.. Thanks sir kinda curious...


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> arrgghh September have issues I think...
> 
> anyway everytime I set my refersh rate to 144hz my gpu clock is stay at 968mhz and my vram stays at 1752mhz(vram full throttle) I think gpu is not bad on 968mhz but why my vram always on full throttle on 144hz(refresh rate) but on 120hz my gpu clock and my vram clock is normal on idle, im talking about the idle on my gpu(968mhz) and vram(1752mhz) clock at 144hz is not normal specially my vram clock shows 1752mhz I think that's not normal...
> 
> anyway I loved this monitor, this is the best weapon on bf4


Force downclock with Nvidia inspector or use 120Hz on desktop (120hz ulmb feels better than 144hz on desktop anyway)


----------



## Sphinxter

My monitor's refresh rate is at 144hz. GPU core clock @ 135Mhz and VRAM @ 162 Mhz when idle.


----------



## vladz

^^^

What is your gpu? My gpu g1 980, but 120hz i have normal idle gpu and memory clock

@pr1me

Sir i cant live without gsync(multiplayer only)but i use gsync only on bf4 but on single player or story mode like watchdogs,evil within etc. i use 60hz with adaptive vsync..,

Thats why im scared using 144hz because my vram idle abnormal which is 1752mhz. My normal vram idle is around 160mhz something...


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> What is your gpu? My gpu g1 980, but 120hz i have normal idle gpu and memory clock
> 
> @pr1me
> 
> Sir i cant live without gsync(multiplayer only)but i use gsync only on bf4 but on single player or story mode like watchdogs,evil within etc. i use 60hz with adaptive vsync..,
> 
> Thats why im scared using 144hz because my vram idle abnormal which is 1752mhz. My normal vram idle is around 160mhz something...


Who said you have to live without g-sync? G-sync doesn't work on desktop.
I don't see the point of using 144hz on desktop, since 120hz ulmb is better.
And if you want 144hz on desktop, then use inspector and force P8 state.


----------



## kiwiis

What settings are you using with ULMB that doesn't cause it to decimate the brightness and colors of the monitor? IMO ULMB ruins the picture so much and has the added drawback of not working at 144hz or working with G-SYNC, the drawbacks just outweigh the potential benefits to me. Motion blur shouldn't be a huge deal at 144hz unless it's coming from the game itself, in which case you can just turn that setting off.


----------



## vladz

^^^

I dont like ulmb the screen looks darker and yes i use 120hz on desktop while browsing. Can 120hz on desktop(not on gaming)stress my monitor?

120hz=gaming
60hz=browsing,facebook,youtube,youjizz etc....


----------



## Anarion

I tried the ULMB mode I hated it. It looks bad. There are visible inverse ghosting artifacts on moving things and the pictures looks somewhat dull. I much prefer 144hz G-sync.


----------



## villain

Is there a problem with G-Sync and SLI? There were a lot of complaints about stutter in games.


----------



## kiwiis

Seeing how bad ULMB looks makes me glad I didn't upgrade my LG2363D (120hz without Lightboost) purely on the basis of lightboost alone. Personally I'll take G-SYNC over ULMB any day and for games I play in Windowed (where G-SYNC doesn't work) I'll just use Adaptive V-Sync instead.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I dont like ulmb the screen looks darker and yes i use 120hz on desktop while browsing. Can 120hz on desktop(not on gaming)stress my monitor?
> 
> 120hz=gaming
> 60hz=browsing,facebook,youtube,youjizz etc....


That's because you're used to too much brightness







.
For reference the TFTcentral ICC profile need 20 brightness.

ULMB is the best on desktop and in game if you can sustain constant fps.
I guess that's why people complain about it, they have fps drop, and if your fps drop it does look bad.


----------



## vladz

@pr1me

Mmm but i like gsync and someday i will try that ulmb for now i prefer gsync, thanks for the tips mr pr1me...

@villain

Yah i heard there is a problem on sli setup when using a gsync. Just wait for a new driver.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Is there a problem with G-Sync and SLI? There were a lot of complaints about stutter in games.


SLI is driver and game dependent, so yes there were and probably still are some issues with SLI and G-Sync. However that will be resolved with time once the SLI profile from Nvidia drivers improve to work better with G-Sync.

SLI was never that great of a solution to begin with, hence I try to stick with high end single GPU and only SLI when a particular game is too demanding. SLI and G-Sync issue is pretty much nothing to worry about unless you are living like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## writer21

It seems like my driver crashes are always with ULMB. In fact my last Rog Swift died when I was using ULMB in Battlefield 4. Scared to even use the damn feature.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> It seems like my driver crashes are always with ULMB. In fact my last Rog Swift died when I was using ULMB in Battlefield 4. Scared to even use the damn feature.


My monitor is constantly powered (24/7) running ULMB since late July (Game/Desktop).
Never had any problem.


----------



## hamzta09

Could all of you take pictures of your monitors in dark enviroment with dark background/solid black?

Wanna see how common BLB/uneven lighting is!


----------



## playmate

I have one question about this monitor, im going to be playing alot og CS GO in it and im wondering if I will be able to run the game on 144HZ in 1600x900? alot of sites say 144HZ only in 2560x1440?

will i be able to do 144hz only on the native resolution for this monitor or can I use whatever resolution with ULMB and 144HZ?


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Is there a problem with G-Sync and SLI? There were a lot of complaints about stutter in games.


I haven't come across any issues whatsoever with SLI + GSync.


----------



## vladz

hi im going to ask this question again, everytime I set my monitor(swift) to 144hz and take note no applications running, no game the only application is open is the hwinfo64 and my vram clock is kicking full clock which is 1752(x4)MHz doing nothing like I said no applications open its that normal??? that's why I set my refresh rate to 120hz(normal gpu clock and vram clock idle) instead of 144hz...

I want to share my wallpaper hehehe http://wallpaperswide.com/superbubble-wallpapers.html


----------



## Z Overlord

So my friend got an RoG Swift after I recommended him one, he notices a dark spot on the bottom right corner (looks kinda like a shadow, it doesn't see). How does one RMA this? Google sadly is not very clear.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> hi im going to ask this question again, everytime I set my monitor(swift) to 144hz and take note no applications running, no game the only application is open is the hwinfo64 and my vram clock is kicking full clock which is 1752(x4)MHz doing nothing like I said no applications open its that normal??? that's why I set my refresh rate to 120hz(normal gpu clock and vram clock idle) instead of 144hz...
> 
> I want to share my wallpaper hehehe http://wallpaperswide.com/superbubble-wallpapers.html


That is normal..You do not need 144hz at the desktop anyways..Only real use is for gaming..


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> So my friend got an RoG Swift after I recommended him one, he notices a dark spot on the bottom right corner (looks kinda like a shadow, it doesn't see). How does one RMA this? Google sadly is not very clear.


If you can not return to merchant..The you have to go to Asus for the RMA process.

http://www.service.asus.com/#!rma-request/cope


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> So my friend got an RoG Swift after I recommended him one, he notices a dark spot on the bottom right corner (looks kinda like a shadow, it doesn't see). How does one RMA this? Google sadly is not very clear.


All ROG Swift have that dark spot in the bottom right hand corner so no point in retuning it.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> If you can not return to merchant..The you have to go to Asus for the RMA process.
> 
> http://www.service.asus.com/#!rma-request/cope


he still has his thirty days from newegg, is that preferred to direct RMA from Asus? I'd imagine due to stock issues getting a replacement from newegg would be difficult.


----------



## vladz

^^^^

If your friend love that monitor go to rma it because now its too hard to get one because of the availability and once you owned a rog swift you will never comeback to 60hz and 1080p you will miss that monitor specially the smoothness


----------



## carajean

Where are people getting these monitors now? I cant seem to find one under $1000


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Where are people getting these monitors now? I cant seem to find one under $1000


use

http://www.nowinstock.net/


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> All ROG Swift have that dark spot in the bottom right hand corner so no point in retuning it.


I never noticed that on mine...


----------



## Chruschef

My panel doesn't have the dark spot.

So, guys who have had your monitor for a while ... What do you prefer? 144hz w/ Gsync or 120hz w/ ULMB? ... in games where im pushing really high frame rates i sometimes feel like ULMB gives me better image (although less bright).

it's weird that hte monitor doesn't support ULMB @ 144hz


----------



## Baasha

Just want to post this again to let you guys decide on going for Surround w/ this RoG Swift!


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chruschef*
> 
> My panel doesn't have the dark spot.
> 
> So, guys who have had your monitor for a while ... What do you prefer? 144hz w/ Gsync or 120hz w/ ULMB? ... in games where im pushing really high frame rates i sometimes feel like ULMB gives me better image (although less bright).
> 
> it's weird that hte monitor doesn't support ULMB @ 144hz


Mine has no dark spots either. (November). I tried ULMB but I really don't like it. On desktop I can see some artifacts on fast moving windows and fonts. In games the feeling is nice but It cannot be compared with the butter smooth G-sync. So 144hz with G-sync for me without a second thought.


----------



## vladz

^^^
Likewise i like the smoothness of gsync but i use gsync only on bf4 multiplayer but on single player or story mode game i use 60hz and adaptive vsync  but soon when i play the far cry 4 i will use higher refresh rate + gsync...

Anyway i prefer 120hz+gsync i dont like 144hz because my gpu clock and vram clock on idle always on full clock...

@baasha

Nice setup sir


----------



## sav4

I was wondering any of you that went from 1080p to this monitor think it was worth it ?
I'm looking to buy it but still unsure if my 780ti will keep up with it . Are any of you playing bf4 planetside 2 with 1 780ti and if so what sort of frames do u get at what settings ?
Thanks


----------



## garretts43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I was wondering any of you that went from 1080p to this monitor think it was worth it ?
> I'm looking to buy it but still unsure if my 780ti will keep up with it . Are any of you playing bf4 planetside 2 with 1 780ti and if so what sort of frames do u get at what settings ?
> Thanks


I have two 980s. I would reccomend having two high end gpus if u want consistant fps over 60


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## vladz

^^^

My point is i dont want to stress my gpu and my monitor at high refresh rate because single player or story mode game is just an eye candy to me to be honest i try play shadow of mordor at 144hz with gsync and my fps is playing at 80 to 90fps and i didn't notice any difference from 60fps with vsync to 90fps with gsync.... But on bf4 multiplayer thats noticeable i can run 144fps(144hz) with gsync and very very noticeable smoooottthhh gameplay thats why i said soon i will play farcry 4 at 144hz with gsync anyway correct me if im wrong i think higher resfresh rate only noticeable on first person shooter right? And higher refresh rate 120hz or 144hz with gsync! Made me strong and hard to kill on bf4 im not kidding and i love bf4 last night my k/d is 94/24 not bad right but on 60hz and vsync on sometimes 60/47,50/44 :-( because the input lag is reduce with higher refresh rate and gsync....

@sav4

No you dont need sli configuration and your 780ti is still strong dont worry and remember with gsync you dont need to lock your fps etc... Gsync its like vsync its smooth with no or reduce input lag big big advantage on bf4 trust me and if you play bf4 with 120hz to 144hz with gsync and 1440p! You will cry its so smooth but if you got a lemon unit swift you will cry too!!!! I run only 1 g1 980 im not a fan of sli but this monitor is future proof someday if you upgrade your card you can run a higher fps, and 1440p you dont need AA on game settings...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> This makes no sense at all. "Adaptive V-sync" is a stupid gimmick and G-Sync outclasses and totally replaces it. Adaptive V-sync is thoroughly obsolete in the presence of G-Sync, why would you still use it?


Can you just let the guy do whatever he wants?

That's like bashing people who played quake 3 at 60 hz on a CRT on a Geforce 1 when 100 hz was possible....maybe there was a reason we did this.......


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> My point is i dont want to stress my gpu and my monitor at high refresh rate because single player or story mode game is just an eye candy to me to be honest i try play shadow of mordor at 144hz with gsync and my fps is playing at 80 to 90fps and i didn't notice any difference from 60fps with vsync to 90fps with gsync.... But on bf4 multiplayer thats noticeable i can run 144fps(144hz) with gsync and very very noticeable smoooottthhh gameplay thats why i said soon i will play farcry 4 at 144hz with gsync anyway correct me if im wrong i think higher resfresh rate only noticeable on first person shooter right? And higher refresh rate 120hz or 144hz with gsync! Made me strong and hard to kill on bf4 im not kidding and i love bf4 last night my k/d is 94/24 not bad right but on 60hz and vsync on sometimes 60/47,50/44 :-( because the input lag is reduce with higher refresh rate and gsync....
> 
> @sav4
> 
> No you dont need sli configuration and your 780ti is still strong dont worry and remember with gsync you dont need to lock your fps etc... Gsync its like vsync its smooth with no or reduce input lag big big advantage on bf4 trust me and if you play bf4 with 120hz to 144hz with gsync and 1440p! You will cry its so smooth but if you got a lemon unit swift you will cry too!!!! I run only 1 g1 980 im not a fan of sli but this monitor is future proof someday if you upgrade your card you can run a higher fps, and 1440p you dont need AA on game settings...


I was thinking that I wouldn't need to run aa etc for it to look good just want the fps as I mainly play fps games so would like to stay around the 100fps mark if I can .
Yer I'm in Australia and they always have stock so if there is a issue I'll just exchange it I spose but hope I wouldn't need to .
Do you by any chance play ps2 ?


----------



## vladz

^^^
Like i said its already 1440p i play watchdogs with no AA and its still looks beauty but on 1080p without AA looks terrible

Ps2??? I dont have any idea what you mean playstation 2??? On swift?? Sorry to be innocent... Wow lucky your country have a lot of stocks here in my country or online stores newegg,amazon,bhphoto,microcenter,bestbuy,tigerdirect etc... Out of stock but i bought mine on amazon third party seller for 1150$ , get it man its so amazing monitor its worth every penny and if you touch the monitor the plastic etc. you will feel the 800$ price of this monitor...


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Anarion

It's clearly noticable even on dekstop minimizing/moving windows. So yes it does make a visible difference in everything. Many games are capped on 30 and 60 fps but the ones which do not really shine on this monitor.


----------



## SoFGR

ps2 = planetside 2


----------



## vladz

^^^
Lol i thought playstation 2

Quote:


> In that case you would cap your framerate at 60fps and use G-sync. It seems absurd to go to the trouble of purchasing a G-Sync monitor, only to not use it in half your games, and instead use Adaptive V-Sync with it's potential tearing and increased lag for no reason.


Oh i will try that thanks for the information. Yah a higher refresh rate are noticeable on desktop but on browsing,facebook and youtube i set mine to 60hz because its just a browsing on the net i dont need higher refresh rate on desktop...

@all

I also purchased a acer xb270h 144hz,1080p and gsync, i played bf4 on 144hz with gsync and 1080p its not smooth if you compare to swift thats why i returned it to microcenter to refund my money....


----------



## Santury

Hello @ all

I have a big problem with BF 4 since I have the new ASUS PG27.

Sometimes, but often, if I start the game, I see a very zoomed in picture of the game. I can nothing do as restart battlefield, as many as it need to see the normal picture!?

Did have anyone the same problem and has a solution for it?

greez
Santury


----------



## ACallander

Has anyone had a replacement or one of the November batches? Does it work well so far with no issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyant50

Update from Asus - Apparently Fry's sold me a refurbished model and my monitor only has a 1 year warranty? Asus has been no help in getting that resolved since my first post on the 12th and I was told to take it up with the retailer. My RMA request was not denied, but I was assured the warranty was about to expire. I spoke with a handful of Asus associates and all told me the same thing, even after multiple attempts of explaining that this should not be the case. Escalating with Asus is pretty much impossible. I purchased this monitor back in October... So I went to Fry's to help clear up any confusion with my purchase and relayed to them what I was told by Asus. I am just looking for the retailer support here, not a refund or exchange at this point but I purchased this monitor as new and with a 3 year warranty. Battled Fry's 3-4 hours for a couple days in a row with no resolution. I was not irate and my requests were not unreasonable. Not once did they agree to take the monitor out of the box so they could confirm a problem existed. Ultimately I was flat out told to take it up with the manufacture as it is not within their 30-day return policy. To add further humiliation I was asked to leave the premises by their loss prevention team - they felt I was trying to scam them some how.

Fast forward to today, December 16th. I have given this a rest for 24 hours so I may plan out my next course of action. I did followup with Asus and was advised there is no monitors in stock for a cross shipment option. Currently compiling a list of contacts from Asus and Frys that I plan to reach out to in the coming days so we may work towards the next steps in resolution. I certainly feel the support provided by each party has been inadequate and unacceptable. I am not opposed to sending in the monitor for repair but am also not wanting to forfeit any future warranty. This is not the experience I was hoping for.

tl;dr
I'm about to start using this monitor as target practice.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> Update from Asus - Apparently Fry's sold me a refurbished model and my monitor only has a 1 year warranty? Asus has been no help in getting that resolved since my first post on the 12th and I was told to take it up with the retailer. My RMA request was not denied, but I was assured the warranty was about to expire. I spoke with a handful of Asus associates and all told me the same thing, even after multiple attempts of explaining that this should not be the case. Escalating with Asus is pretty much impossible. I purchased this monitor back in October... So I went to Fry's to help clear up any confusion with my purchase and relayed to them what I was told by Asus. I am just looking for the retailer support here, not a refund or exchange at this point but I purchased this monitor as new and with a 3 year warranty. Battled Fry's 3-4 hours for a couple days in a row with no resolution. I was not irate and my requests were not unreasonable. Not once did they agree to take the monitor out of the box so they could confirm a problem existed. Ultimately I was flat out told to take it up with the manufacture as it is not within their 30-day return policy. To add further humiliation I was asked to leave the premises by their loss prevention team - they felt I was trying to scam them some how.
> 
> Fast forward to today, December 16th. I have given this a rest for 24 hours so I may plan out my next course of action. I did followup with Asus and was advised there is no monitors in stock for a cross shipment option. Currently compiling a list of contacts from Asus and Frys that I plan to reach out to in the coming days so we may work towards the next steps in resolution. I certainly feel the support provided by each party has been inadequate and unacceptable. I am not opposed to sending in the monitor for repair but am also not wanting to forfeit any future warranty. This is not the experience I was hoping for.
> 
> tl;dr
> I'm about to start using this monitor as target practice.


Dude that sucks and I'm so sorry for such a mess! I'd go through frys first because that "like new" refurbished is bs and I'd contact corporate and let them know you will contact the BBB if they don't get this resolved.


----------



## wyant50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Dude that sucks and I'm so sorry for such a mess! I'd go through frys first because that "like new" refurbished is bs and I'd contact corporate and let them know you will contact the BBB if they don't get this resolved.


Luckily I am in good standings with a few of the employees there who I am also reaching out too for further support. I know several people who have worked there in the past and am waiting to hear back with their suggestions on how to handle the situation. I'll report back in a couple days once I consult with some colleagues. Surprisingly I'm not all that upset at the situation and find it comical. Maybe the anger hasn't set in yet.

Back to 1080p for now!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Dude that sucks and I'm so sorry for such a mess! I'd go through frys first because that "like new" refurbished is bs and I'd contact corporate and let them know you will contact the BBB if they don't get this resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I am in good standings with a few of the employees there who I am also reaching out too for further support. I know several people who have worked there in the past and am waiting to hear back with their suggestions on how to handle the situation. I'll report back in a couple days once I consult with some colleagues. Surprisingly I'm not all that upset at the situation and find it comical. Maybe the anger hasn't set in yet.
> 
> Back to 1080p for now!
Click to expand...

Man push my through if you can haha... I'm waiting for my cross shipment to get stock. Sad to say I'm back in the 1080p zone too!


----------



## wholeeo

If you paid with a credit card you could file a claim. Screw them.


----------



## xarot

I haven't been following this thread, but I struggled with AMD and this monitor, because I can only use 120 Hz, not 144 Hz or I get flickering which is like the screen turning on and off in microseconds. The real problem is, that many games read that the monitor supports 144 Hz and won't use desktop frequency, so basically those games were unplayable, for example Sleeping Dogs.

I had to use CRU (Custom Resolution Utility), delete all monitor entries, disable extension block and add custom entry for [email protected] Hz (used automatic - LCD standard template). Simple.


----------



## SmoothD

User for 2 weeks and loving the monitor. Having issues but dunno if monitor related. Playing borderlands 2 in gsync mode and game randomly crashes to a blank screen. Is like the game is alt+tabbing and cant recover, so i can see desktop for half second, then the black screen, in the process monitor changes from Gsync(red) enabled to ULMB desktop (white). Using the suggested ULMB 120hz desktop and preferred refresh setting highest avaible in drivers for Gsync 144hz.

Anyone with similar issues or suggestions, asking here cause trying everything from the web game related and still cant fix that , drivers used so far: 344.75, 344.65, 344.60), still the same issue.

System: Win7x64, 32gb ram, 4770k+maximus vi hero+evo ssd+asus xonar d2x.

E9L monitor, dunno if that matters or if my monitor is having issues, other tittles working fine but havent tested long enough to be sure.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> User for 2 weeks and loving the monitor. Having issues but dunno if monitor related. Playing borderlands 2 in gsync mode and game randomly crashes to a blank screen. Is like the game is alt+tabbing and cant recover, so i can see desktop for half second, then the black screen, in the process monitor changes from Gsync(red) enabled to ULMB desktop (white). Using the suggested ULMB 120hz desktop and preferred refresh setting highest avaible in drivers for Gsync 144hz.
> 
> Anyone with similar issues or suggestions, asking here cause trying everything from the web game related and still cant fix that , drivers used so far: 344.75, 344.65, 344.60), still the same issue.
> 
> System: Win7x64, 32gb ram, 4770k+maximus vi hero+evo ssd+asus xonar d2x.
> 
> E9L monitor, dunno if that matters or if my monitor is having issues, other tittles working fine but havent tested long enough to be sure.


Uh no hopefully it isn't the issue. Mine was doing that and the text finally got fuzzy and now I'm awaiting an advanced RMA.


----------



## SmoothD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Uh no hopefully it isn't the issue. Mine was doing that and the text finally got fuzzy and now I'm awaiting an advanced RMA.


Thx for your response, can you tell me more about your issues?, which games/modes doing the same?

appreciate any feedback, i wanna check if is the same issue, ty


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Has anyone had a replacement or one of the November batches? Does it work well so far with no issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was originally supposed to have mine on Monday, but Purolator doesn't like things being early(ie, not late).

I'm pretty anxious to see what month's it's from, but I'm really hoping it's a november model to potentially avoid some of these problems.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> Thx for your response, can you tell me more about your issues?, which games/modes doing the same?
> 
> appreciate any feedback, i wanna check if is the same issue, ty


It happeed in bf4, cod, and other games I don't remember. I would alt tab and the screen would go black then show no signal and I'd have to reboot. The display had weird flickering on the desktop and that's when I noticed the text getting fuzzy on half of the display.


----------



## SmoothD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> It happeed in bf4, cod, and other games I don't remember. I would alt tab and the screen would go black then show no signal and I'd have to reboot. The display had weird flickering on the desktop and that's when I noticed the text getting fuzzy on half of the display.


Thank you for the quick reply, i can alt+tab the game without issues, the screen never shows the no signal info and no flickering, hopping is just game related, the game just freeze with a black screen, have to end the process in task manager.

Which COD you having trouble?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> It happeed in bf4, cod, and other games I don't remember. I would alt tab and the screen would go black then show no signal and I'd have to reboot. The display had weird flickering on the desktop and that's when I noticed the text getting fuzzy on half of the display.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply, i can alt+tab the game without issues, the screen never shows the no signal info and no flickering, hopping is just game related, the game just freeze with a black screen, have to end the process in task manager.
> 
> Which COD you having trouble?
Click to expand...

I get the black screen task manager issue too. The cod game is aw (the latest)


----------



## QuantumPion

Just got my Swift tonight from Newegg. When I first tried it out, everything looked horribly washed out and crappy. Then I checked out the lagom gamma test and the gamma was way way low, like 1.2. I cranked my nvidia control pane gamma down to 0.6 and now things look great. The colors aren't too much worse than my IPS, so I am satisfied. However, I would like to know if there is a way to fix the gamma being way off at default settings. Anyone encounter this issue?


----------



## QuantumPion

Also the first game I tried out with G-sync was Dragon Age Inquisition. I was impressed that the game felt like it was running at a higher frame rate than it actually was. It felt like 80 fps but actually I only get 35-50 fps in most areas at max settings. However I did notice that there was a decent amount of stuttering, jerking, or frame skipping going on when rotating quickly. Anyone know what causes that?


----------



## vladz

^^^^

Upgrade your gpu or your system you need at least to get 100fps specially on first person shooter(farcry4,bf4)

My swift is 4 days old got it on dec 12 but why my manufactured date is september i saw at the bottom there is a date it says september....


----------



## kiwiis

Same thing here. DA:I seems to frame skip a little but i'm not sure it's related to G-SYNC or just the game itself. I'm pretty sure i've observed the same behavior in youtube videos of the game so perhaps it's just the game..


----------



## QuantumPion

Oh I fixed my gamma problem by simply uninstalling the monitor driver in device manager and rebooting. Not sure what the problem was but it's fixed now.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Also the first game I tried out with G-sync was Dragon Age Inquisition. I was impressed that the game felt like it was running at a higher frame rate than it actually was. It felt like 80 fps but actually I only get 35-50 fps in most areas at max settings. However I did notice that there was a decent amount of stuttering, jerking, or frame skipping going on when rotating quickly. Anyone know what causes that?


There seems to be a problem with the game itself. Even at 80-90 fps it runs kinda bad compared to other games. Turning in first-person games is a great way to test G-Sync.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Oh I fixed my gamma problem by simply uninstalling the monitor driver in device manager and rebooting. Not sure what the problem was but it's fixed now.


Old monitor drivers. Sometimes having multiple copies of one or a bunch of ghost copies can wreck havoc. There's also windows gamma/color calibration settings that might not get reset.

The fastest way to fix this in the future is 2 things:
1) run "reset-all.exe" from Custom Resolution Utility" (toastyx), and reboot or run restart.zip (from the same page as CRU.
2) after doing this and restarting, go to color preferences and click "reload default color calibrations".


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my Swift tonight from Newegg. When I first tried it out, everything looked horribly washed out and crappy. Then I checked out the lagom gamma test and the gamma was way way low, like 1.2. I cranked my nvidia control pane gamma down to 0.6 and now things look great. The colors aren't too much worse than my IPS, so I am satisfied. However, I would like to know if there is a way to fix the gamma being way off at default settings. Anyone encounter this issue?


Hope you know that Nvidias Controlpanel's gamma settings etc dont override games, so your games still run at 1.2 gamma.

Gamma cant really be fixed on the "gamer" monitors, my XL2411Z's highest gamma value is 2 with the ICC (windows calibration) gamma at its lowest
And monitor gamma 4. Top is much darker than bottom, bottom is very bright and washed out at a gamma level of around 1.5

theres no point in calibrating gaming monitors really, they're made to have a low gamma so you can see "details in the dark"


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my Swift tonight from Newegg. When I first tried it out, everything looked horribly washed out and crappy. Then I checked out the lagom gamma test and the gamma was way way low, like 1.2. I cranked my nvidia control pane gamma down to 0.6 and now things look great. The colors aren't too much worse than my IPS, so I am satisfied. However, I would like to know if there is a way to fix the gamma being way off at default settings. Anyone encounter this issue?


Yes my gamma is all over the place too (1.9 according to my colorimeter) I made an ICC profile to fix it (which is very similar to pcmonitors.info's "gamma fix" profile) but that only works for the desktop/films and a very small number of games (unless you run games in windowed mode, without g-sync then...)
I found that fixing it with nvidia slider didn't look as good as the profile, bit more banding in the darker shades. It looks good now but yeah it's a pain to have to fix the gamma manually in most games.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my Swift tonight from Newegg. When I first tried it out, everything looked horribly washed out and crappy. Then I checked out the lagom gamma test and the gamma was way way low, like 1.2. I cranked my nvidia control pane gamma down to 0.6 and now things look great. The colors aren't too much worse than my IPS, so I am satisfied. However, I would like to know if there is a way to fix the gamma being way off at default settings. Anyone encounter this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you know that Nvidias Controlpanel's gamma settings etc dont override games, so your games still run at 1.2 gamma.
> 
> Gamma cant really be fixed on the "gamer" monitors, my XL2411Z's highest gamma value is 2 with the ICC (windows calibration) gamma at its lowest
> And monitor gamma 4. Top is much darker than bottom, bottom is very bright and washed out at a gamma level of around 1.5
> 
> theres no point in calibrating gaming monitors really, they're made to have a low gamma so you can see "details in the dark"
Click to expand...

I can't think of a single game that the nvidia control panel settings do not correctly affect. But as I said, after fiddling with the drivers the gamma is now spot on at 2.2 by default.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I can't think of a single game that the nvidia control panel settings do not correctly affect. But as I said, after fiddling with the drivers the gamma is now spot on at 2.2 by default.


Nvidias controlpanel has been known to not override games for years. And nvidia has refused to fix it.

Only way to override games are via ICC.


----------



## Anarion

I tested PCmonitors.info "gamma fix ICC profile" but everything became oversaturated and too dark. Darker details on photos and games disappeared. I reverted back to the default ICC profile which comes with the Swift package driver DVD. I guess mine had normal gamma out of the box.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I can't think of a single game that the nvidia control panel settings do not correctly affect. But as I said, after fiddling with the drivers the gamma is now spot on at 2.2 by default.
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidias controlpanel has been known to not override games for years. And nvidia has refused to fix it.
> 
> Only way to override games are via ICC.
Click to expand...

What games does NVC not override on? I'm not aware of any off the top of my head, nothing I have ever played in the last several years anyway. Also, I thought ICC had no effect on 3d applications at all and was for desktop only.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> I tested PCmonitors.info "gamma fix ICC profile" but everything became oversaturated and too dark. Darker details on photos and games disappeared. I reverted back to the default ICC profile which comes with the Swift package driver DVD. I guess mine had normal gamma out of the box.


Make your own ICC -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> What games does NVC not override on? I'm not aware of any off the top of my head, nothing I have ever played in the last several years anyway. Also, I thought ICC had no effect on 3d applications at all and was for desktop only.


Every game that goes into fullscreen overrides NVC.

ICC applies to everything and always has aslong as you tick "Use my settings for this device" and "use windows calibration"

Only setting I know that works in NVC for all games without needing you alt tabbing and re-applying, is the Vibrance.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> I tested PCmonitors.info "gamma fix ICC profile" but everything became oversaturated and too dark. Darker details on photos and games disappeared. I reverted back to the default ICC profile which comes with the Swift package driver DVD. I guess mine had normal gamma out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Make your own ICC -.-
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> What games does NVC not override on? I'm not aware of any off the top of my head, nothing I have ever played in the last several years anyway. Also, I thought ICC had no effect on 3d applications at all and was for desktop only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every game that goes into fullscreen overrides NVC.
> 
> ICC applies to everything and always has aslong as you tick "Use my settings for this device" and "use windows calibration"
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I don't know where you are coming from and have to disagree with you. NVCP settings clearly work and are taking effect in 3d games, I use it all the time. Especially with my previous monitor, when overclocking its refresh rate I would get a large gamma shift which I corrected with the NVCP. If the correction was not being applied to 3d games it would be very readily apparent. As for ICC profiles I'm not as familiar with them but I was pretty sure that the color calibration used by windows did not effect 3d games since they were overridden by the nvidia settings (at least for fullscreen, maybe they work in borderless mode).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know where you are coming from and have to disagree with you. NVCP settings clearly work and are taking effect in 3d games, I use it all the time. Especially with my previous monitor, when overclocking its refresh rate I would get a large gamma shift which I corrected with the NVCP. If the correction was not being applied to 3d games it would be very readily apparent. As for ICC profiles I'm not as familiar with them but I was pretty sure that the color calibration used by windows did not effect 3d games since they were overridden by the nvidia settings (at least for fullscreen, maybe they work in borderless mode).


https://www.google.se/search?q=nvidia+gamma+resets&oq=nvidia+gamma+resets&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.5139j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Also try maxing out your brightness in NVCPL (as a test)
Boot a couple of fullscreen games.

Is it still oddly bright and washed out?

Gamma shift cant be corrected lol.

Colorcalibration by Windows always override anything else by default if you tick the 2 options I mentioned..


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know where you are coming from and have to disagree with you. NVCP settings clearly work and are taking effect in 3d games, I use it all the time. Especially with my previous monitor, when overclocking its refresh rate I would get a large gamma shift which I corrected with the NVCP. If the correction was not being applied to 3d games it would be very readily apparent. As for ICC profiles I'm not as familiar with them but I was pretty sure that the color calibration used by windows did not effect 3d games since they were overridden by the nvidia settings (at least for fullscreen, maybe they work in borderless mode).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.se/search?q=nvidia+gamma+resets&oq=nvidia+gamma+resets&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.5139j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Also try maxing out your brightness in NVCPL (as a test)
> Boot a couple of fullscreen games.
> 
> Is it still oddly bright and washed out?
> 
> Gamma shift cant be corrected lol.
> 
> Colorcalibration by Windows always override anything else by default if you tick the 2 options I mentioned..
Click to expand...

Yes, if I max out brightness in NVCP then the game is washed out. Yes, gamma shift can be corrected. With my IPS I wasn't able to calibrate it perfectly, because there is not enough fine control to tweak the gamma curve to make the gamma 2.2 at all luminance levels, but I was able to get it pretty close. I think you must have some sort of driver or software problem if it doesn't work on your end. By the way, all of the top search results from your google link are quite old, from 2010 and older - maybe there were more issues with it not working back then but it's worked fine for as long as I remember utilizing it, at least 2 years. And again, I'm pretty sure ICC profiles do not work in 3d games as they are windows 2d specific, but I'm not 100% sure on that point.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Yes, if I max out brightness in NVCP then the game is washed out. Yes, gamma shift can be corrected. With my IPS I wasn't able to calibrate it perfectly, because there is not enough fine control to tweak the gamma curve to make the gamma 2.2 at all luminance levels, but I was able to get it pretty close. I think you must have some sort of driver or software problem if it doesn't work on your end. By the way, all of the top search results from your google link are quite old, from 2010 and older - maybe there were more issues with it not working back then but it's worked fine for as long as I remember utilizing it, at least 2 years. And again, I'm pretty sure ICC profiles do not work in 3d games as they are windows 2d specific, but I'm not 100% sure on that point.


NVCPL issues are still not fixed.

Why do you insist on claiming that ICC profiles do not work for games? They do, go ask on TFTCentral, PCmon or blurbusters.

"As they are windows 2d specific" Please provide a source to your claim.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Yes, if I max out brightness in NVCP then the game is washed out. Yes, gamma shift can be corrected. With my IPS I wasn't able to calibrate it perfectly, because there is not enough fine control to tweak the gamma curve to make the gamma 2.2 at all luminance levels, but I was able to get it pretty close. I think you must have some sort of driver or software problem if it doesn't work on your end. By the way, all of the top search results from your google link are quite old, from 2010 and older - maybe there were more issues with it not working back then but it's worked fine for as long as I remember utilizing it, at least 2 years. And again, I'm pretty sure ICC profiles do not work in 3d games as they are windows 2d specific, but I'm not 100% sure on that point.
> 
> 
> 
> NVCPL issues are still not fixed.
> 
> Why do you insist on claiming that ICC profiles do not work for games? They do, go ask on TFTCentral, PCmon or blurbusters.
> 
> "As they are windows 2d specific" Please provide a source to your claim.
Click to expand...

Well I'm not sure what issues you are referring to. NVCP gamma overrides working perfectly fine for me right at this very moment.

As for ICC profiles & games:

From http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm :
Quote:


> In general when you load up a game or movie your graphics card will abandon the calibrated ICC profile anyway and revert to some default settings, gamma ramps and the likes. Not a problem for most people for the aforementioned reasons, but a pain for those who actually want to retain the calibrated profile and settings from their colorimeter / ICC profile. One way around this is to have a screen where you are able to calibrate the hardware LUT itself (within the monitor). In such cases the profile is stored in the monitor and so is retained no matter what the use is. These screens are generally expensive and hardware calibration is reserved for high end displays so isn't a viable option for most. There have been other methods explored to try and retain ICC profiles for games and movies at a graphics card level. You may wish to read here for more information.


Here is a post that talks about games normally override windows color profiles: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744503

Apparently there are workarounds to force 3d apps to use color profiles but they require 3rd party apps. But 3d apps still do not by default natively use windows color profiles as far as I am aware.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Well I'm not sure what issues you are referring to. NVCP gamma overrides working perfectly fine for me right at this very moment.
> 
> As for ICC profiles & games:
> 
> From http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm :
> Here is a post that talks about games normally override windows color profiles: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744503
> 
> Apparently there are workarounds to force 3d apps to use color profiles but they require 3rd party apps. But 3d apps still do not by default natively use windows color profiles as far as I am aware.


What games are you playing?
NVCPL reset everytime for me in BF4 for instance. Had to alt tab and re-enable it in NVCPL.

Once I started using windows calibration (why wouldnt you?) it worked flawlessly in everything and with much grander range of control.

Uhhh. That only applies if you have set NVCPL to be enabled or override video settings, such as RGB range.

ICC works just fine with ALL games on the market other than really old games such as Red Faction, Doom, Quake 2 etc, and was mostly an issue with XP.


----------



## QuantumPion

The games I just tested last night were BF4, DA:I, Elite Dangerous, and Kerbal Space Program. All worked perfectly fine with the gamma correction I was applying. When I was using my IPS monitor and applying gamma correction for 120 hz I was primarily playing BF4 and it worked perfectly then as well. It also worked find with Far Cry 3, BF3, Titanfall, and every other single game I tried. I've never had a problem with NVCP color and gamma corrections being applied to games as long as I've been using them. So there must be some other problem on your end. As for ICC profiles, I have no idea. Historically ICC profiles never applied to 3d games but that might have been fixed at some point, I don't know because I've never bothered using them since NVCP works 100% on the desktop and in games.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> The games I just tested last night were BF4, DA:I, Elite Dangerous, and Kerbal Space Program. All worked perfectly fine with the gamma correction I was applying. When I was using my IPS monitor and applying gamma correction for 120 hz I was primarily playing BF4 and it worked perfectly then as well. It also worked find with Far Cry 3, BF3, Titanfall, and every other single game I tried. I've never had a problem with NVCP color and gamma corrections being applied to games as long as I've been using them. So there must be some other problem on your end. As for ICC profiles, I have no idea. Historically ICC profiles never applied to 3d games but that might have been fixed at some point, I don't know because I've never bothered using them since NVCP works 100% on the desktop and in games.


Nothing on my end, its been a problem since the 8800 series for me, from winXP to Win8.
Worked fine on AMD though.

NVCP changes colorpalette a bit though. If you check lagom.nl's black level test.


----------



## Asus11

looks like this thread is still going strong!


----------



## Zimzoid

The new Nvidia beta driver released today has a color range fix, does this affect the Swift? At work right now no chance yet to try it out.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> The new Nvidia beta driver released today has a color range fix, does this affect the Swift? At work right now no chance yet to try it out.


No, it is only required for 60Hz models running at 1920 x 1080 over HDMI or DP (on some monitors).


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I have a passenger in my vehicle today.
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this one up from Fry's in San Diego. Currently using it now. It is a *pixel perfect*, flawless ROG Swift. Everything works perfectly.


I am living in San Diego currently as well, but I have to say the Fry's in San Diego currently only have September batch, meaning there is probably going to be an issue with QC and also pixel inversion.

If you bought extended warranty you could always exchange at a later date, but so far every one I've tested all failed and was returned. The funny thing is the one on display in that store is from the October batch, but the current stock are all September. (Sneaky Asus)

Just be careful about the 30 day return policy, since once you are past that point without extended warranty you will have to deal with Asus RMA. Good luck.


----------



## overvolted

So I'm still really happy with my Swift at this point now that my GSYNC expectations are realistic, not expecting 70fps to look like 144fps and simply getting the best gaming experience possible with frame rate fluctuations. However one tiny gripe, that I'd like to know if others are getting, is if I'm running 144fps constantly for an extended period of time (where I'm fully adjusting to the frame rate I'm seeing) and there's a sharp enough drop in frames, there's a bit of a skip/hiccup in the image. Doesn't happen all the time, but sometimes with as little as a 5fps drop I notice that hiccup (maybe it has to do with if the drop of 5 frames being immediate vs gradual?). Granted I'm hyper sensitive to frame drops but still is this easily noticeable to all the other Swift owners here?


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> So I'm still really happy with my Swift at this point now that my GSYNC expectations are realistic, not expecting 70fps to look like 144fps and simply getting the best gaming experience possible with frame rate fluctuations. However one tiny gripe, that I'd like to know if others are getting, is if I'm running 144fps constantly for an extended period of time (where I'm fully adjusting to the frame rate I'm seeing) and there's a sharp enough drop in frames, there's a bit of a skip/hiccup in the image. Doesn't happen all the time, but sometimes with as little as a 5fps drop I notice that hiccup (maybe it has to do with if the drop of 5 frames being immediate vs gradual?). Granted I'm hyper sensitive to frame drops but still is this easily noticeable to all the other Swift owners here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> So I'm still really happy with my Swift at this point now that my GSYNC expectations are realistic, not expecting 70fps to look like 144fps and simply getting the best gaming experience possible with frame rate fluctuations. However one tiny gripe, that I'd like to know if others are getting, is if I'm running 144fps constantly for an extended period of time (where I'm fully adjusting to the frame rate I'm seeing) and there's a sharp enough drop in frames, there's a bit of a skip/hiccup in the image. Doesn't happen all the time, but sometimes with as little as a 5fps drop I notice that hiccup (maybe it has to do with if the drop of 5 frames being immediate vs gradual?). Granted I'm hyper sensitive to frame drops but still is this easily noticeable to all the other Swift owners here?


Yes it's a fantastic monitor best I've ever owned better colors than the Asus VG278HE and Qnix QX2710 I had before.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Can you just let the guy do whatever he wants?
> 
> That's like bashing people who played quake 3 at 60 hz on a CRT on a Geforce 1 when 100 hz was possible....maybe there was a reason we did this.......


Because what he wants is objectively worse.


----------



## QuantumPion

Ah crap. When I installed the new nvidia drivers, my gamma shift bug came back and I don't know how to make it go away again! Now I'm back to correcting the gamma with NVCP. Anyone else have wrong default gamma levels? It must be some sort of driver problem but I tried clean installing drivers and nothing has worked.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

My november model is showing a bit of purple / green on fences in The crew, but every other game I've tried so far has been good including Far Cry 4.

Slightly unbalanced backlight but way better than my first one, with the top being slightly darker even at a higher angle. I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## vladz

What is the issue of september? Because Mine is september..


----------



## QuantumPion

Yeah I don't think my supposed fix for the gamma yesterday actually worked. I think I just had the NVCP gamma correction enabled without realizing it. So my monitor's default gamma is way too low, like 1.6-1.7 And I have noticed after using it a bit today that forcing the gamma to 2.2 by calibrating it introduces really bad color banding. Is my monitor grossly defective? If so I am very disappointed as it has no dead pixels or blacklight bleed. If I have to return this I probably will not get another, I'll end up waiting for the Acer equivalent next year.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> What is the issue of september? Because Mine is september..


Don't worry about it mate just enjoy your Swift Mine is September and its fine.


----------



## vladz

^^^

How old your swift?


----------



## SmoothD

*1.*Is normal for the monitor to get a little warm at the bottom or is just a bad thing or something to worry about?

On a side note, i solved my issues with blank screen crashing my games. Unpluging displayport and power cables and repluging them again, also flashed my maximus vi hero board to the prior bios and everything is working fine, will be checking borderlands 2 but other games that crashed yesterday are playing fine now.

*2.*Using ULMB 120hz on desktop, which browser and what config should i be using to take advantage ot this? any nvidia settings?, right now using firefox with 120hz edit in config, but i see some stuttering scrolling or moving the page on the monitor.


----------



## iNcontroL

How do you check when yours was made? Because mine say EB instead of a number


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> What is the issue of september? Because Mine is september..


Pixel Inversion and QC issue, but of course if you can live with the pixel inversion (or just plain don't see it) and is lucky your panel may be fine.

I personally cannot live with the September batch's pixel inversion, but that is just me.

Quality control wise, only time will tell since not all of the earlier batch goes haywire after a week to a month of use. While I hate being a downer, but the Swift does still have some kinks to work out still.

If you don't see any problem with your panel, you don't really have to worry about it as long as you don't void the warranty as a precaution.


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> *1.*Is normal for the monitor to get a little warm at the bottom or is just a bad thing or something to worry about?
> 
> On a side note, i solved my issues with blank screen crashing my games. Unpluging displayport and power cables and repluging them again, also flashed my maximus vi hero board to the prior bios and everything is working fine, will be checking borderlands 2 but other games that crashed yesterday are playing fine now.
> 
> *2.*Using ULMB 120hz on desktop, which browser and what config should i be using to take advantage ot this? any nvidia settings?, right now using firefox with 120hz edit in config, but i see some stuttering scrolling or moving the page on the monitor.


Yes, the bottom bezel gets quite warm, almost hot if you turn the brightness up, pretty much all Swift does that just varying in degree.

Not sure about the ULMB, haven't played with it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> How do you check when yours was made? Because mine say EB instead of a number


EB is November, EA is October, E9 September, etc etc. Also a sticker under the bottom bezel that says the Month.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> How old your swift?


3 weeks, got my supplier to check it before dispatching told them it would be returned if it had issues.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosai*
> 
> Pixel Inversion and QC issue, but of course if you can live with the pixel inversion (or just plain don't see it) and is lucky your panel may be fine.
> 
> I personally cannot live with the September batch's pixel inversion, but that is just me.
> 
> Quality control wise, only time will tell since not all of the earlier batch goes haywire after a week to a month of use. While I hate being a downer, but the Swift does still have some kinks to work out still.
> 
> If you don't see any problem with your panel, you don't really have to worry about it as long as you don't void the warranty as a precaution.


Odd, it's interesting how some people are more trained and can notice stuff like that.

I did that pixel inversion test and it seems like I have it, but I honestly can't like... notice it. I guess ignorance is bliss in this case.


----------



## vladz

I have a question i bought my swift brand new and sealed with asus sticker anyway my question is, so my swift have automatic 3 years warranty? I lived here at houston texas so just in case if this monitor failed where is the nearest rma service?


----------



## gbak

ok, here is mine, fcking sexy dat thing

well nice colors,think i can do more at this point,icc profile from tft central.

compare to eizo fg2421, black slight less,but ok for tn,colors are good,maybe equal..

love g-sync! playing bf4 now is a new dimension,770 gtx not so weak can handle 1440k with some downgrades at graphs.
i go for 970 asap

no dead pixels for me,no bleeding,slight inbalance Luminance but its ok big surface for tn panel,viewing angles ok for tn
generally i can say i'm happy.

i dont know the *OD setting*? what is the best option dudes? i have it *off*

http://postimage.org/


----------



## QuantumPion

OD is overdrive. You probably want to leave that on normal, otherwise you will have motion blur. How is the gamma on yours? Check it at: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php . I'm still curious as to whether having 1.7 gamma is standard or if there's something wrong with mine.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> OD is overdrive. You probably want to leave that on normal, otherwise you will have motion blur. How is the gamma on yours? Check it at: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php . I'm still curious as to whether having 1.7 gamma is standard or if there's something wrong with mine.


Just adjust it with an ICC..
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#calibration


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Just adjust it with an ICC..
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#calibration


How is that going to help him when it was created on a unit with '2.2' gamma and his clearly seems to have a much lower average gamma?

QuantumPion, you can't judge gamma on a TN panel using that test. The gamma curve is influenced far too heavily by viewing angles. I would recommend going by your own eye and deciding if you want things to look deeper/more vibrant (do they look 'washed out' to you overall?) If so I'd recommend trying the ICC profile in my review or making adjustments to 'Gamma' in the Nvidia Control Panel until you're satisfied.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> OD is overdrive. You probably want to leave that on normal, otherwise you will have motion blur. How is the gamma on yours? Check it at: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php . I'm still curious as to whether having 1.7 gamma is standard or if there's something wrong with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Just adjust it with an ICC..
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#calibration
Click to expand...

On their review they say that the default gamma out of the box was 2.2 so I don't think their calibration will work for my unit since mine is so far off.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> How is that going to help him when it was created on a unit with '2.2' gamma and his clearly seems to have a much lower average gamma?
> 
> QuantumPion, you can't judge gamma on a TN panel using that test. The gamma curve is influenced far too heavily by viewing angles. I would recommend going by your own eye and deciding if you want things to look deeper/more vibrant (do they look 'washed out' to you overall?) If so I'd recommend trying the ICC profile in my review or making adjustments to 'Gamma' in the Nvidia Control Panel until you're satisfied.


Where did I say he should use THEIR ICC? Holy macaronies... OCN sometimes, putting words into peoples mouths.
Make your own ICC. Use Lagom.nl while adjusting gamma in the ICC.
Get 2.2 or as close to, quite difficult on gaming TN panels.
Upper part of screen will be darker and bottom part will be much brighter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> On their review they say that the default gamma out of the box was 2.2 so I don't think their calibration will work for my unit since mine is so far off.


Are you sitting head on, 3 meters away or 15 centimers away?
Are you sitting above it, below it, angled from above or below?

All those things impact gamma on TN.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Just adjust it with an ICC..
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#calibration
> 
> 
> 
> How is that going to help him when it was created on a unit with '2.2' gamma and his clearly seems to have a much lower average gamma?
> 
> QuantumPion, you can't judge gamma on a TN panel using that test. The gamma curve is influenced far too heavily by viewing angles. I would recommend going by your own eye and deciding if you want things to look deeper/more vibrant (do they look 'washed out' to you overall?) If so I'd recommend trying the ICC profile in my review or making adjustments to 'Gamma' in the Nvidia Control Panel until you're satisfied.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is what I am doing now, however the problem is that adjusting the gamma via calibration to get it closer to 2.2 is causing color banding which is visible and noticeable in games. I don't know if the problem is with my monitor or if its some sort of software or driver problem.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Where did I say he should use THEIR ICC? Holy macaronies... OCN sometimes, putting words into peoples mouths.
> Make your own ICC. Use Lagom.nl while adjusting gamma in the ICC.
> Get 2.2 or as close to, quite difficult on gaming TN panels.
> Upper part of screen will be darker and bottom part will be much brighter.
> Are you sitting head on, 3 meters away or 15 centimers away?
> Are you sitting above it, below it, angled from above or below?
> 
> All those things impact gamma on TN.


It was quite heavily implied by the fact you mentioned ICC profiles and then linked TFT Central's calibration section. Two people immediately read this as 'use their ICC profile', so it obviously wasn't clear you meant something else.











Everything else you say I absolutely agree with.


----------



## gbak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> OD is overdrive. You probably want to leave that on normal, otherwise you will have motion blur. How is the gamma on yours? Check it at: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php . I'm still curious as to whether having 1.7 gamma is standard or if there's something wrong with mine.


yeh i know the OD overdrive meaning,ok i switched to normal

so you are right about gamma,i did the test,mine was about 2.0,i adjusted through nvidia panel and now i'm almost at these bands 2.25 (48%), 2.20 (25%), and 2.17 (10%).
setting gamma at +0.69

thanks mate,far better

http://postimage.org/
upload pics


----------



## QuantumPion

Yes I have to set mine to about 0.6 to get it right. However also check to see if you have color banding when adjusting gamma here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Yes I have to set mine to about 0.6 to get it right. However also check to see if you have color banding when adjusting gamma here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


TN panels got banding, its rather normal.

My u2412m got no banding on that, but my xl2411z does quite a bit.


----------



## gbak

even eizo 2421fg VA , 500€ panel got banding..to be honest Rog for that size and tn panel,i'm bit surprise about banding and other issues..
as i can remember the only model that i never had issues like these,was Dell U3011 and Nec 27'' ips ,but both of them slow as hell


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> So I'm still really happy with my Swift at this point now that my GSYNC expectations are realistic, not expecting 70fps to look like 144fps and simply getting the best gaming experience possible with frame rate fluctuations. However one tiny gripe, that I'd like to know if others are getting, is if I'm running 144fps constantly for an extended period of time (where I'm fully adjusting to the frame rate I'm seeing) and there's a sharp enough drop in frames, there's a bit of a skip/hiccup in the image. Doesn't happen all the time, but sometimes with as little as a 5fps drop I notice that hiccup (maybe it has to do with if the drop of 5 frames being immediate vs gradual?). Granted I'm hyper sensitive to frame drops but still is this easily noticeable to all the other Swift owners here?


Just received my replacement ASUS ROG Swift on Tuesday Dec 16th and currently noticing the same issues you are describing with frame drops and skipping. I was running the BenQ G-SYNC XL2420G monitor while my ASUS was in under RMA without any issues like this. Buttery smooth and solid 144+ FPS while playing BF4 and now with the ASUS I'm seeing variable Frame rates with skipping ranging from 95-144+ FPS. I did a little bit of BF4 gaming Tuesday night and I don't recall the stuttering, but then again I didn't play very long, but played last night for a few hours and it was definitely apparent. I'm certainly going to try the 344.80 HotFix released 11/21/14.

1. Reducing resolution to 1920 x 1080. RESULTS = No difference

2. Will try installing HotFix 344.80 drivers released 11/21/14. RESULTS = Seems to have done the job.









3. Will try a different Display Port cable tonight. RESULTS = TBD

4. Will try running non-SLI. RESULTS = TBD

UPDATE #1. See driver fix above. Played a quick round in BF4 and things looked good again with minimal stutter which could just be the server lag. Will update again tonight after a few more rounds.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Yes I have to set mine to about 0.6 to get it right. However also check to see if you have color banding when adjusting gamma here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php
> 
> 
> 
> TN panels got banding, its rather normal.
> 
> My u2412m got no banding on that, but my xl2411z does quite a bit.
Click to expand...

No. There is no banding when running at default gamma settings. The gamma adjustment is causing the banding, and the banding is very noticeable in games. My monitor at work is a TN panel and it shows no banding, even when calibrating its gamma with NVCP.


----------



## Falkentyne

My XL2720Z shows no banding on that test.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Upgrade your gpu or your system you need at least to get 100fps specially on first person shooter(farcry4,bf4)
> 
> My swift is 4 days old got it on dec 12 but why my manufactured date is september i saw at the bottom there is a date it says september....


Didn't you buy it from a reseller on Amazon?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> no dead pixels for me,no bleeding,slight inbalance Luminance but its ok big surface for tn panel,viewing angles ok for tn
> generally i can say i'm happy.
> 
> i dont know the *OD setting*? what is the best option dudes? i have it *off*


Nice to see the imbalance is common. It's the only problem with mine, and it's hardly an issue in this screen size.

Definitely keep OD to normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Yes I have to set mine to about 0.6 to get it right. However also check to see if you have color banding when adjusting gamma here: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


I'm really torn here. Gamma at 0.8-0.9 provides much richer colors, but then it introduces banding. No banding at gamma 1.0.

I'm guessing 0.9 with minimal banding would be ideal? 1.0 shows a perfectly smooth box, where 0.85 shows a few lines that look more like the first example.

Also in the Nvidia control panel I can choose other applications or Nvidia settings under color control. My problem is that other applications was the default 1.0 gamma, and I was using 0.92 under nvidia settings. Now after startign my PC today, my other applications setting is 0.92 gamma, where the nvidia settings at 1.0 are clearly more washed out. Of course I can just use the Nvidia settings, btu I'm wondering why the other option's default changed, and how I can do that again so I can make the default something like 0.84.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I'm really torn here. Gamma at 0.8-0.9 provides much richer colors, but then it introduces banding. No banding at gamma 1.0.
> 
> I'm guessing 0.9 with minimal banding would be ideal?


I dunno, I'm going to return mine if the problem is with the monitor itself. The banding is quite apparent in game and is pretty bad, and the gamma on mine uncalibrated is way way too low. Considering that the reviews said the gamma was just about perfect 2.2 out of of the box uncalibrated, I feel that this is either a defect or false advertising.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I dunno, I'm going to return mine if the problem is with the monitor itself. The banding is quite apparent in game and is pretty bad, and the gamma on mine uncalibrated is way way too low. Considering that the reviews said the gamma was just about perfect 2.2 out of of the box uncalibrated, I feel that this is either a defect or false advertising.


What do you use to measure your gamma and to see it's not 2.2?

I know very little about this, but feel like your issue is unique and I don't think I'm suffering from the same thing.

Which games is it immediately noticeable in? I'd like to try them myself to see if I can see it on my panel.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I dunno, I'm going to return mine if the problem is with the monitor itself. The banding is quite apparent in game and is pretty bad, and the gamma on mine uncalibrated is way way too low. Considering that the reviews said the gamma was just about perfect 2.2 out of of the box uncalibrated, I feel that this is either a defect or false advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to measure your gamma and to see it's not 2.2?
> 
> I know very little about this, but feel like your issue is unique and I don't think I'm suffering from the same thing.
Click to expand...

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

It's accurate enough to get in the ballpark of +/- 0.1.

The gradient test is also useful: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php

Basically, my monitor, when calibrated using the NVCP gamma controls, has banding sort of like the 2nd sample image below, although my band lines are thinner and unevenly spaced, and change characteristic depending on the exact gamma I am using (no bands at 1.0, slight bands at 0.9, thick bands at 0.5, etc).


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> 
> It's accurate enough to get in the ballpark of +/- 0.1.
> 
> The gradient test is also useful: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php
> 
> Basically, my monitor, when calibrated using the NVCP gamma controls, has banding sort of like the 2nd sample image below, although my band lines are thinner and unevenly spaced, and change characteristic depending on the exact gamma I am using (no bands at 1.0, slight bands at 0.9, thick bands at 0.5, etc).


I'm seeing 10%: 2.0
25%: 1.8-1.9
48%: 1.6 - 1.7 though the blue bar appears to go blend around 2.0

Is this similar to yours, or normal. Using gamma 1.0 in the control panel.

In the gradient test I can hit around 0.85 and have it look like the first example image. but at 1..0 also nothing.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> 
> It's accurate enough to get in the ballpark of +/- 0.1.
> 
> The gradient test is also useful: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php
> 
> Basically, my monitor, when calibrated using the NVCP gamma controls, has banding sort of like the 2nd sample image below, although my band lines are thinner and unevenly spaced, and change characteristic depending on the exact gamma I am using (no bands at 1.0, slight bands at 0.9, thick bands at 0.5, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing 10%: 2.0
> 25%: 1.8-1.9
> 48%: 1.6 - 1.7 though the blue bar appears to go blend around 2.0
> 
> Is this similar to yours, or normal. Using gamma 1.0 in the control panel.
Click to expand...

That sounds similar to mine. Ideally what you would do is use the nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma until everything lines up at 2.2 or as close as possible. For me I need a setting of about 0.6. However as I mentioned, doing so causes color banding, so check for that too.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> That sounds similar to mine. Ideally what you would do is use the nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma until everything lines up at 2.2 or as close as possible. For me I need a setting of about 0.6. However as I mentioned, doing so causes color banding, so check for that too.


Ahhh yes I see now. Around 0.70 it look likes it covering 2.1-2.3 in the 48% range. My banding is right inbetween the two first examples and I'm about to see if I can notice in game.

I'm curious if this is a problem that can be fixed with a replacement or if all swift's are this way?


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> That sounds similar to mine. Ideally what you would do is use the nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma until everything lines up at 2.2 or as close as possible. For me I need a setting of about 0.6. However as I mentioned, doing so causes color banding, so check for that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes I see now. Around 0.70 it look likes it covering 2.1-2.3 in the 48% range. My banding is right inbetween the two first examples and I'm about to see if I can notice in game.
> 
> I'm curious if this is a problem that can be fixed with a replacement or if all swift's are this way?
Click to expand...

The banding is most noticeable when looking at the sky in BF4. I also play Elite Dangerous and the banding is very apparent on star's corona.

I still don't know whether this is due to a defective monitor, or software/driver problem.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> The banding is most noticeable when looking at the sky in BF4. I also play Elite Dangerous and the banding is very apparent on star's corona.
> 
> I still don't know whether this is due to a defective monitor, or software/driver problem.


Shoot, I have neither of those! Fingers crossed we can get a solution to this without having to return the monitor. I'm extremely pleased with mine so far but wouldn't be willing to accept this kind of color issue for a grand.

Is it possible this can be fixed in a driver update? I'm currently using 347.09 with the old w8 pg278q driver.


----------



## QuantumPion

I can't test at work but this link has some interesting info which may or may not be related:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=488015

also here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=371214

Supposedly it has been a long standing nvidia problem regarding HDMI color space being used wrong, and this was just recently fixed with the latest driver update. I have no idea if the same issue occurs with displayport but maybe it's related, who knows. I wish I had a different video device with display port that I could test the monitor on.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I can't test at work but this link has some interesting info which may or may not be related:
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=488015
> 
> Supposedly it has been a long standing nvidia problem regarding HDMI color space being used wrong, and this was just recently fixed with the latest driver update. I have no idea if the same issue occurs with displayport but maybe it's related, who knows. I wish I had a different video device with display port that I could test the monitor on.


From what I understand, there was a color range fix in the driver I'm currently using but it doesn't appear to make any difference for dp.

Would using another ICC make any kind of a difference here?


----------



## QuantumPion

I don't know. I tried using the windows built-in color calibrator however my monitor is outside its maximum range, I could only get up to a gamma of about 2.0.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I don't know. I tried using the windows built-in color calibrator however my monitor is outside its maximum range, I could only get up to a gamma of about 2.0.


Yeah the gamma test in windows indicates my gamma is too low at 0.70, so I've set it to 0.81 for a happy medium, with hopefully no noticeable banding in game. I really hope this can sorted out though. The colors are insane for a TN panel with the proper gamma... I really don't miss my VA panel so much anymore.

I'm glad you pointed this out. I'd much rather identify any deal-breaking issues before my first 30 days is up. Inversion I can probably live with, since I saw it in one game out of 30, and briefly.


----------



## Anarion

Mine is one of those with low gamma it seems. Didn't notice until I tried out the tests.( November one). Maybe that's a driver issue? Nvidia seems quite nerfed up in this matter. I remember my VA Dell looked washed out with RGB and I had to switch to YcBcR444 or use the "hack fix for the full RGB thing" from Guru3D. The funny thing is that now image looks a bit "too dark and saturated" resulting in losing some dark details on photos. I'm really stranger on those display colour things







.


----------



## hamzta09

Color Range fix is only for HDMI though isnt it?

Who has a 120+hz monitor with HDMI?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Color Range fix is only for HDMI though isnt it?
> 
> Who has a 120+hz monitor with HDMI?


It is specifically for 60Hz monitors running 1920 x 1080, as that is a resolution and refresh rate shared commonly with HDTVs. Oddly enough some monitors suffer from the same issue when running DisplayPort at the refresh rate and resolution. This does not apply to the ASUS ROG SWIFT as it is a 2560 x 1440 monitor (and of course should be running at a higher refresh rate).


----------



## vladz

Sorry kinda OT

I bought mine on amazon(US) third party seller, so its automatic i have 3 years warranty my manufactured date is september, thanks!


----------



## gbak

ok OD,Off for me,when playing cod aw or bf4,feeling bit laggy or its my idea,i dont know but i cant see the point to enable OD
specially when you are g-synced and 144hz,4sure 0 input lag without OD.

The only thing that pissed me off,is that there is no user modes at this monitor,sometimes i got different settings for gaming than desktop.
or i miss something? i havent touched the software of monitor.


----------



## afokke

these are still selling for over double the MSRP on ebay...this was released what, four months ago? how has it been so unavailable for this long?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> these are still selling for over double the MSRP on ebay...this was released what, four months ago? how has it been so unavailable for this long?


It's because of the issues with the beginning batches and they are playing catch up to ship replacements and new ones to customers and retailers.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been a member of this club since near the start and have owned the monitor since near it's release and have only recently come across this issue:
> 
> When you press the physical button on the monitor to turn it off, the monitor should stay off no matter what unless you press the physical power button on the monitor again, like every other monitor I've had. But the strange thing is, after the PC idles for about 20 minutes, with the monitor off, the monitor turns itself back on again, after being shut off. It's as if it is always on stand by even when pressing the physical power button on the monitor. I've noticed that windows 7 makes a notification sound just as the monitor turns on by itself, and I see in the notification bar "Nvidia gsync display connected".
> 
> Also, when pressing the physic power off switch to turn off the monitor, and waiting a few minutes, the monitor won't turn on again unless I unplug and then re-plug it into the wall power point. This is hell frustrating. Sometimes I get the problem that others are having too, where you need to unplug and then re-plug the display cable. I hate unplugging and re-plugging cables! Anyone having these issues? Advice please???
> 
> EDIT: Resetting monitor OSD to default does not help.
> Reverting to Nvidia whql335 drivers did not help.
> Cables are plugged in securely.
> Thanks


Ok, I got the monitor returned for warranty. Took 4 weeks and 3 days which is what I expected. The monitor went back to ASUS for testing, then the same monitor (same serial number) came back to me. I assumed they fixed it... 30 minutes of testing and the f****** thing still turns on by itself.
What do you guys recommend me do now?


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Ok, I got the monitor returned for warranty. Took 4 weeks and 3 days which is what I expected. The monitor went back to ASUS for testing, then the same monitor (same serial number) came back to me. I assumed they fixed it... 30 minutes of testing and the f****** thing still turns on by itself.
> What do you guys recommend me do now?


I am kind of suspecting the problem is the signal got lost somehow and reconnected, so it turns on by itself when the connection reestablish. The Swift also gets some power from the DP it seems, so that could be related.

Here are a few things to try if you haven't: (Kind of a long shot or a bit of a ghetto solution)

1) See if turning off G-Sync in the control panel before you turn off the monitor does anything. (Probably won't)

2) If you have a different DP cable that supports up to 1.2, you can try use a different one.

3) Setup a specialized power switch for the Swift. For example, buy a power strip (one with a manual cut-off switch), and completely cut off the power to the monitor after you turn it off. Put the switch somewhere easy to reach for daily use.

If the above doesn't work, other than start another RMA, the only thing I can think of is hiring an exorcist.


----------



## vladz

^^^^

Haha lol! Anyway 4 weeks and 3 days thats too long to repair :-(

Guys our monitor have 3 years warranty right?


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neosai*
> 
> I am kind of suspecting the problem is the signal got lost somehow and reconnected, so it turns on by itself when the connection reestablish. The Swift also gets some power from the DP it seems, so that could be related.
> 
> Here are a few things to try if you haven't: (Kind of a long shot or a bit of a ghetto solution)
> 
> 1) See if turning off G-Sync in the control panel before you turn off the monitor does anything. (Probably won't)
> 
> 2) If you have a different DP cable that supports up to 1.2, you can try use a different one.
> 
> 3) Setup a specialized power switch for the Swift. For example, buy a power strip (one with a manual cut-off switch), and completely cut off the power to the monitor after you turn it off. Put the switch somewhere easy to reach for daily use.
> 
> If the above doesn't work, other than start another RMA, the only thing I can think of is hiring an exorcist.


Thanks but turning off g-sync was one of the first things i tried, didn't work.
I also mentioned in the RMA to the distributor that the monitor also turns on by itself _even without the display port cable plugged in_. So it must have nothing to do with my PC (or any PC) or the display port cable. I don't use the USB pass through cable either.
I have heard of power boards that automatically turns off individual outlets when the amp draw gets really low. (Like when the monitor gets put into standby). I would just have to turn it on manually i think. I will look into that thanks.

If I unplug the monitor from the wall and it still turns on in the middle of the night, then I will surely bring in an exorcists!!!


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Haha lol! Anyway 4 weeks and 3 days thats too long to repair :-(
> 
> Guys our monitor have 3 years warranty right?


Yeah, F M L


----------



## Neosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Thanks but turning off g-sync was one of the first things i tried, didn't work.
> I also mentioned in the RMA to the distributor that the monitor also turns on by itself _even without the display port cable plugged in_. So it must have nothing to do with my PC (or any PC) or the display port cable. I don't use the USB pass through cable either.
> I have heard of power boards that automatically turns off individual outlets when the amp draw gets really low. (Like when the monitor gets put into standby). I would just have to turn it on manually i think. I will look into that thanks.
> 
> If I unplug the monitor from the wall and it still turns on in the middle of the night, then I will surely bring in an exorcists!!!


Ah, that is too bad then, but kind of strange as well since the ones I tested doesn't power up if the DP isn't plugged in.

If you don't want to go through another RMA, yeah the ghetto solution is almost guaranteed to work, unless the damn thing is actually haunted. LOL

Oh btw, the types of powerstrips that turn off sub-outlets when you turn off main device may also work, just plug in the main device that is something you will turn off/on when you want the monitor to be. For example, subwoofer or printers. Just plug the PC one into an independent outlet since you seem to want to keep it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Haha lol! Anyway 4 weeks and 3 days thats too long to repair :-(
> 
> Guys our monitor have 3 years warranty right?


Yup should be 3 years warranty from Asus unless you do something that voids it.


----------



## Xipe

I try 2 Swifts of diferents shops. Both of october and both have vertical lines.... (Pixel inversion). I get my money back.
Vertical lines have all Swifts? I love this monitor but this issue is very very bad for mine.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello there









For those who are plaing Far cry 4 with that Swift, do the Gsync working well whern under 60fps?
Gsync seems to function normaly above 60fps but when I go under 60, it behaves as on a standard monitor.
I don't understand, the LED is on red posttion .
The same thing occurs whatever settings I use (from low to ultra) after blocking FPS to 45 on Riva Tuner for the experience.

The weird thing is that when I drive a quad, the fps seems "smoother" as expected on Gsync mode. But when I exit the quad (or another vehicle), it's gone.

Dragon Age Inquisition also seems to not support Gsync, below 60 fps is like running in windows mode (so, No Gsync) :/

Thanks.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> I try 2 Swifts of diferents shops. Both of october and both have vertical lines.... (Pixel inversion). I get my money back.
> Vertical lines have all Swifts? I love this monitor but this issue is very very bad for mine.


I don't have any vertical lines or flickering or anything visible at all. Mine had only lower gamma than the 2.2 which I fixed with an ICC profile but apart from this no backlight bleeding, dark areas, flickering etc.

The lines which appear on some monitors are supposed to be Nvidia's drivers bug which will be fixed in the next driver from what I read though I don't have this bug for myself.


----------



## Xipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> I don't have any vertical lines or flickering or anything visible at all. Mine had only lower gamma than the 2.2 which I fixed with an ICC profile but apart from this no backlight bleeding, dark areas, flickering etc.
> 
> The lines which appear on some monitors are supposed to be Nvidia's drivers bug which will be fixed in the next driver from what I read though I don't have this bug for myself.


But vertical lines (pixel inversion) isnt a problem of drivers. What is it the month of your monitor? I try 2, and both have the vertical lines. I see in desktop, farcry 4 and csgo for example.

Are you sure that its a driver problem?


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> But vertical lines (pixel inversion) isnt a problem of drivers. What is it the month of your monitor? I try 2, and both have the vertical lines. I see in desktop, farcry 4 and csgo for example.
> 
> Are you sure that its a driver problem?


Mine is a November one. No vertical lines on desktop or in any game I played so far. Ofc I'm not sure for anything. Check on this maybe it helps.
GeForce Hotfix driver 344.80
This is a beta driver that addresses the following issues:

GeForce GTX 980 displays texture shimmering when Texture Filtering Quality set to High Quality.
GPU outputs fuzzy lines over DisplayPort after a period of time following driver updates.
System hang up and black screen after power on with some monitors (DP1.2 & 4K/60Hz) + GTX980

Also check the newest BETA driver from Nvidia maybe it will help.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

On my November model I can see some screen door effect at times in game or in motion. I'm guessing this is nornal though? It's not very bad nd seems to happen on only certains textures or colours under certain conditions.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are plaing Far cry 4 with that Swift, do the Gsync working well whern under 60fps?
> Gsync seems to function normaly above 60fps but when I go under 60, it behaves as on a standard monitor.
> I don't understand, the LED is on red posttion .
> The same thing occurs whatever settings I use (from low to ultra) after blocking FPS to 45 on Riva Tuner for the experience.
> 
> The weird thing is that when I drive a quad, the fps seems "smoother" as expected on Gsync mode. But when I exit the quad (or another vehicle), it's gone.
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition also seems to not support Gsync, below 60 fps is like running in windows mode (so, No Gsync) :/
> 
> Thanks.


I just want to confirm you are not talking about the Red LED at the base of the monitor? As that isn't Gsync. Gsync is only enabled when the red LED next to the power button light is on.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Well thats cool if that round circle light(base of the monitor) change the color too


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Well thats cool if that round circle light(base of the monitor) change the color too


Nah it doesn't, just stays red pulsating. Or off.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Oh speaking of that circle light on the base of the monitor, after i shutdown my computer the lights still on and pulsating its that normal? But the monitor is totally off only the light on the base of the monitor is on and pulsating...


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Oh speaking of that circle light on the base of the monitor, after i shutdown my computer the lights still on and pulsating its that normal? But the monitor is totally off only the light on the base of the monitor is on and pulsating...


That's normal. It's like the standby leds on tvs or other electronics where the the led is turned on even when the device is not being used. This means the device is in standby mode waiting for you to turn it back on. In the case of monitors they await signal from the gpu to start up. You can disable the led ring if you don't like it. Personally I think it's cool.


----------



## leyba

so, would you guys say that this monitor was a complete FAIL? Total junk? I guess I'll stick with my 144hz Asus monitor for now.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyba*
> 
> so, would you guys say that this monitor was a complete FAIL? Total junk? I guess I'll stick with my 144hz Asus monitor for now.


Dont think there junk or a failure but i believe we are all beta monkeys... they should have waited another year instead of rushing them out..IMHO..


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Has anyone had a replacement or one of the November batches? Does it work well so far with no issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's a little better than my old one as far as the green vertical lines but it's still there slightly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyba*
> 
> so, would you guys say that this monitor was a complete FAIL? Total junk? I guess I'll stick with my 144hz Asus monitor for now.


I wouldn't say that. When it works it the best gaming monitor out right now. You get resolution with pretty good colors along with smoothness. Is it worth $800 with all these issues. No way but it's the best gaming monitor out right now. Of course you have to get a working monitor.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyba*
> 
> so, would you guys say that this monitor was a complete FAIL? Total junk? I guess I'll stick with my 144hz Asus monitor for now.


Works great for me loving 1440p I had the Asus VG278HE 144hz and Qnix QX2710 1440p that panel was junk could never get the color right but with the Swift it's almost perfect.
But I am 44 years old and my eye sight maybe has degraded somewhat..


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyba*
> 
> so, would you guys say that this monitor was a complete FAIL? Total junk? I guess I'll stick with my 144hz Asus monitor for now.


Not every Swift has issues. Mine does not have any issue till now. No weird lines, no flickering, no awake by itself or any kind of visible artifact. G-sync works, the resolution is great, the colors are great (for a TN). The only problem I got is that mine came with a gamma of 2.0 instead of 2.2 which i corrected from Nvidia panel or with an .ICC color profile. Apart from this no issues.From what I'm reading the pixel inversion issue is very common in 120hz + monitors and should no be a real problem in everyday usage. In the games and on desktop I never encountered weird lines or artifacts or whatever weird. At least not yet.


----------



## QuantumPion

Mine did not have any weird artifacts either. I did have flickering on the pixel inversion tests but never noticed it elsewhere. However mine had a gamma of 1.6 which was way too low so I RMA'ed it.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyba*
> 
> so, would you guys say that this monitor was a complete FAIL? Total junk? I guess I'll stick with my 144hz Asus monitor for now.


It's totally amazing awesomesauce and worth the price - once you get one that works. I signed up for Newegg premier which gives me free return shipping. If it weren't for that, expect the actual cost of the monitor to be $50-$200 more to factor in multiple return costs :|


----------



## Doomedx

Where can i check if my LCD got some weird stuff and which gamma i got ? i am kinda newbie in it but i would say after 14 days of usage my LCD is just fine w/o any problem.. only sometimes when i turn on lcd after night and my pc is still running, some textures are just weird so i need to on/off lcd once again and its fine - but that happen like 2 times.


----------



## gbak

well,gtx 970 installed,playing all ultra 1440k ,80fps+ lovely bf4 i think is the best gsync game,looks so amazing and smoothy at 27''.
with all these adjustments,i can confirm asus panel looks so premium,even when i use my surfacepro2 ips display,i cant see any difference.
for sure u cant compare with 10bit ips wide gamut,its useless comparison,so different class.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Tweak your settings 120fps to 144fps with gsync is much better on bf4 multiplayer, dont use AA because 1440p is still look good without AA, this monitor is one of the best weapon on bf4....


----------



## Falkentyne

It's an 8 bit TN panel, instead of 6 bit+frame rate control, so that's already a big bonus.
What would be nice is if benq would use a panel like this in its next blur reduction series.

The big questions with this swift are;
Are the panel artifacts (inversion, blurriness, etc) caused by the panel ITSELF having QA issues, or is the gsync module at fault (since the monitor doesn't have a scaler)?

Someone who came from a benq 2420G with gsync to the Swift said the Benq performed flawlessly with gsync, and didn't have the issues the swift has.

So you're paying for a 27" panel with 1440p and that's 8 bit. You have to decide whether that's worth it (assuming you get a good panel).


----------



## _REAPER_

I have had no issues at all with my monitors


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I have had no issues at all with my monitors


your when it was built?

november?


----------



## big_aug

I've had mine for about a week. There don't seem to be any issues with it. I did some of the tests and didn't notice any flickering. I looked at some of those videos in the issue thread (far cry and hearthstone videos) and didn't see any of the vertical lines. I'm pretty happy with it as of now.


----------



## vladz

All we want here is to become a lottery winner, me i cant go back with my old monitor(60hz) yuck!


----------



## Doomedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> your when it was built?
> 
> november?


where can i find it which built it is ?


----------



## DRen72

3 1/2 months with my July built Swift.
No degradation in image quality. Mine exhibits the "screen door" effect some refer to as LCD inversion and it's done this since Day 1. I'm used to it but honestly I'll be eyeing the next 1440 resolution 27" gsync display as a possible replacement as it is destracting.

So little backlight bleed that black or dark scenes appear truly dark. No complaints there. Really no other issues to report.

Just an update at the 3 1/2 month mark.


----------



## ref

Mine has had 0 issues as well.

I got mine in September, so it's a newer batch.

The only 'issue' I have it that sometimes when I power the monitor on from sleep mode, it takes 10 seconds to show screen (makes the device connected/disconnected noise).

Might be a cable issue, but regardless it's such an non issue to me I don't care.

No dead pixels, no back light bleed (there's 'glow' at the bottom, but I don't think that's BLB as it doesn't look anything like the severe BLB I had on my QNIX IPS).


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> 1/2 months with my July built Swift.
> No degradation in image quality. Mine exhibits the "screen door" effect some refer to as LCD inversion and it's done this since Day 1. I'm used to it but honestly I'll be eyeing the next 1440 resolution 27" gsync display as a possible replacement as it is destracting.
> 
> So little backlight bleed that black or dark scenes appear truly dark. No complaints there. Really no other issues to report.
> 
> Just an update at the 3 1/2 month mark.


do you play at 144hz or 120hz + gsync? I mean that is your setting everytime you play???

Quote:


> Mine has had 0 issues as well.
> 
> I got mine in September, so it's a newer batch.
> 
> The only 'issue' I have it that sometimes when I power the monitor on from sleep mode, it takes 10 seconds to show screen (makes the device connected/disconnected noise).
> 
> Might be a cable issue, but regardless it's such an non issue to me I don't care.
> 
> No dead pixels, no back light bleed (there's 'glow' at the bottom, but I don't think that's BLB as it doesn't look anything like the severe BLB I had on my QNIX IPS).


mine too is September, and I didn't use the stock display port, I bought accell(5 meters) display port on amazon....


----------



## Doomedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Mine has had 0 issues as well.
> 
> I got mine in September, so it's a newer batch.
> 
> The only 'issue' I have it that sometimes when I power the monitor on from sleep mode, it takes 10 seconds to show screen (makes the device connected/disconnected noise).
> 
> Might be a cable issue, but regardless it's such an non issue to me I don't care.
> 
> No dead pixels, no back light bleed (there's 'glow' at the bottom, but I don't think that's BLB as it doesn't look anything like the severe BLB I had on my QNIX IPS).


yeah, same exactly


----------



## vladz

Evil within does not support gsync? Because there is an option 30fps and 60fps vsync so maybe 30fps support gsync but i dont like 30fps so i chose 60fps with vsync...


----------



## JBCool

Well, Newegg issued a refund







. Question is; what now? Should I bother with buying the monitor for a fourth time?

I enjoyed the performance of the monitor, but honestly, I've never purchased something that caused me so much hassle in my life. For the price this thing goes for, its a joke actually (I'll reserve my real feelings for later).

Wasn't the Swift announced last January? Maybe I'll wait till January 2015 to see what new monitors are on the horizon. If nothing looks appealing, I'll most likely try another Swift, much to my shame







.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Not every Swift has issues. Mine does not have any issue till now. No weird lines, no flickering, no awake by itself or any kind of visible artifact. G-sync works, the resolution is great, the colors are great (for a TN). The only problem I got is that mine came with a gamma of 2.0 instead of 2.2 which i corrected from Nvidia panel or with an .ICC color profile. Apart from this no issues.From what I'm reading the pixel inversion issue is very common in 120hz + monitors and should no be a real problem in everyday usage. In the games and on desktop I never encountered weird lines or artifacts or whatever weird. At least not yet.


Same here, 1.9 gamma out of the box is the only issue with my unit (so far). Still pretty sad that it's so vastly different from what the reviewers got uh (they all received a unit with a perfect 2.2 gamma...).

I got one of the better panels for sure (mine even does great on the inversion tests!), but it's still not perfect and I'm not sure I'd say it's worth the 700-800€ (or $ for some).

But I'm keeping it anyway, I'm almost certain it will be a long time before we get any decent alternative and after calibrating it it's absolutely gorgeous (but it's hard or impossible to make the calibration work in some fullscreen games though...)


----------



## vladz

^^^

How do i know my monitor gamma? 2.2 is the normal gamma?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Mine did not have any weird artifacts either. I did have flickering on the pixel inversion tests but never noticed it elsewhere. However mine had a gamma of 1.6 which was way too low so I RMA'ed it.


Please update with whether your replacement is fine or not!


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> How do i know my monitor gamma? 2.2 is the normal gamma?


I have a colorimeter. 2.2 is the generally accepted standard.

But it was obvious to my eyes as I came from a calibrated IPS and I instantly noticed washed out colours and grey blacks.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I have a colorimeter. 2.2 is the generally accepted standard.
> 
> But it was obvious to my eyes as I came from a calibrated IPS and I instantly noticed washed out colours and grey blacks.


lagom.nl


----------



## sav4

benq are releasing a 1440p freesync monitor in march dont know how well freesync will work since there aren't any out yet to compare to gsync


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lagom.nl


Yes there are some software based solutions but it's not very accurate, just gives a rough idea







For this monitor one could argue it's enough as the colours are very nicely balanced otherwise - it's really only the gamma that is awful on some units and this is clearly visible on lagom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> benq are releasing a 1440p freesync monitor in march dont know how well freesync will work since there aren't any out yet to compare to gsync


I'm not interested in AMD/ATI solutions at all







But maybe they'll come up with something that actually rivals G-Sync... we will see.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> do you play at 144hz or 120hz + gsync? I mean that is your setting everytime you play???
> mine too is September, and I didn't use the stock display port, I bought accell(5 meters) display port on amazon....


I do.


----------



## Falkentyne

Someone needs to find out how to get into the factory menu. So far only ONE person has done it and I think that was because the factory menu was already unlocked when they got their unit (they said they had color cycling or something in standby mode)
The benq has this option in their factory (burn-in) menu, also, which is a different menu than the service menu.

This was my other post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/2870

I honestly think that factory menu has to be enabled somehow, then once its enabled the red X under the joystick opens it (just like on the Benq, the "exit" button opens the factory menu by default, if its enabled after the enter+menu+power button combo. The benq Z monitors have an option of "online gamma: YES (this can't be changed...what the hell is that?)" and changing color temperature and "RS 232 on/off" and some "time rreset, recall all" and autocolor...I guess the gsync modules don't allow ANY tweaking at all...


----------



## indyjones

Hi all,

Just got my screen today










Got it from overclockers UK and it has zero dead pixels, will get round to a picture tomorrow.
Quick question please I can't seem to switch it out of 60Hz???

If is do it via Nvidia control panel or the 'overclock' button (that is not particularly responsive) the screen just flashes and it says "no signal"









cheers


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indyjones*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my screen today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from overclockers UK and it has zero dead pixels, will get round to a picture tomorrow.
> Quick question please I can't seem to switch it out of 60Hz???
> 
> If is do it via Nvidia control panel or the 'overclock' button (that is not particularly responsive) the screen just flashes and it says "no signal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


I do recommend using DDU First, then re installing your display driver.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

This will clean up any display driver problems you are having. Report back if further help is needed.

-Fishballs

Also I finally got tired of waiting for the Next Big Nvidia Titan card to come out, so I bought a gtx 970 MSI Gaming 4 card for now, playing on a single monitor obviously the ROG Swift, and this card is awesome with this screen 144hz gsync 1440p 24/7! Love it!!


----------



## indyjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I do recommend using DDU First, then re installing your display driver.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> 
> This will clean up any display driver problems you are having. Report back if further help is needed.
> 
> -Fishballs
> 
> Also I finally got tired of waiting for the Next Big Nvidia Titan card to come out, so I bought a gtx 970 MSI Gaming 4 card for now, playing on a single monitor obviously the ROG Swift, and this card is awesome with this screen 144hz gsync 1440p 24/7! Love it!!


Well not sure what done it, I ran the DDU and installed the latest (non beta) drivers. I also swapped the display port lead over for the one that came with it.

Good news is all the Hz are as they should be







cheers !


----------



## afokke

not advertising here, but how much would I be able to sell this monitor for at this point? I'm probably going to revert to a radeon card and 1080p.

(no, not joking...)


----------



## Falkentyne

Depending on the condition and 'defects' issues or lack of issues (backlight bleed, inversion, etc), usually 20%-25% off retail? Why not check ebay/classifieds/sale/trade sections to see what they usually go for? You can use newegg open box prices as a start....


----------



## ryanallan

Got my EB build monitor this weekend with one dead pixel. Otherwise I'm impressed.

I'm having an issue understanding how 144hz mode works in game. Can someone please confirm that the following is correct?

I have the monitor's turbo button set so 120hz, my nvcp set to 120hz and to take the highest frame rate, and finally my BF4 in-game refresh to 144hz. Can I assume that even though the turbo button / nvcp is set to 120hz, the monitor is still refreshing at 144hz in game?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Don't worry about it mate just enjoy your Swift Mine is September and its fine.


also September checking in working great!


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Got my EB build monitor this weekend with one dead pixel. Otherwise I'm impressed.
> 
> I'm having an issue understanding how 144hz mode works in game. Can someone please confirm that the following is correct?
> 
> I have the monitor's turbo button set so 120hz, my nvcp set to 120hz and to take the highest frame rate, and finally my BF4 in-game refresh to 144hz. Can I assume that even though the turbo button / nvcp is set to 120hz, the monitor is still refreshing at 144hz in game?


Yes...And if you hit the turbo button while in game monitor should display 144hz.


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Yes...And if you hit the turbo button while in game monitor should display 144hz.


This is the thing. Do I need to physically press the turbo button to get the monitor working at 144hz, or is my in-game setting of 144hz good enough?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> This is the thing. Do I need to physically press the turbo button to get the monitor working at 144hz, or is my in-game setting of 144hz good enough?


The ingame setting is sufficient. It changes the refresh rate in exclusive mode that the game is running in.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> also September checking in working great!


Good to know, my august swift had the "pixel inversion", it's so distracting, hopefully the replacement won't have it or at least not as bad.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Good to know, my august swift had the "pixel inversion", it's so distracting, hopefully the replacement won't have it or at least not as bad.


Just to confirm, pixel inversion is the screen door effect? My November model has this and it does distract me but doesn't seem as bad as earlier models. I am pretty sure this is a problem with all 144hz lcd monitors, isn't it?

In either case I tested in games like divinity and couldn't really see it while it's fairly distracting on distant or moving objects in Max Payne 3. I'm hoping that I'll get used to it in time. Mine also has low gamma but I'm also assuming all of these swifts do. My colours are wicked regardless of the low gamma. Blacks look blacker than my last monitor.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Got my EB build monitor this weekend with one dead pixel. Otherwise I'm impressed.
> 
> I'm having an issue understanding how 144hz mode works in game. Can someone please confirm that the following is correct?
> 
> I have the monitor's turbo button set so 120hz, my nvcp set to 120hz and to take the highest frame rate, and finally my BF4 in-game refresh to 144hz. Can I assume that even though the turbo button / nvcp is set to 120hz, the monitor is still refreshing at 144hz in game?


I never use the overclock button on the monitor, i just open the nvidia control panel then set my refresh rate to 144hz then on game settings just choose for example 2560x1440 144hz....


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Just to confirm, pixel inversion is the screen door effect? My November model has this and it does distract me but doesn't seem as bad as earlier models. I am pretty sure this is a problem with all 144hz lcd monitors, isn't it?
> 
> In either case I tested in games like divinity and couldn't really see it while it's fairly distracting on distant or moving objects in Max Payne 3. I'm hoping that I'll get used to it in time. Mine also has low gamma but I'm also assuming all of these swifts do. My colours are wicked regardless of the low gamma. Blacks look blacker than my last monitor.


Yes, screen door is the inversion thing, with the vertical stripes/lines on fast moving objects.

I'm sad to hear your November build has this, though I think the earlier builds had it worse. This might be a common problem amongst 144hz refresh monitors, I had the VG248QE for a couple of days before I got the Swift, and I very rarely noticed some kind of "aliasing" in fast motion when playing TF2 on 2fort, I didn't actually notice lines or stripes but I'm certain that it's the same effect just in much smaller caliber.

Playing racing games on my August built Swift was not very pleasant, if I looked at a spinning wheel - I would see lines on it, every time there's a smoke cloud - the whole smoked area looked bad.
When playing Watch Dogs, the vertical lines started popping up everywhere. Here are two photographs I captured for ASUS RMA:


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Yes, screen door is the inversion thing, with the vertical stripes/lines on fast moving objects.
> 
> I'm sad to hear your November build has this, though I think the earlier builds had it worse. This might be a common problem amongst 144hz refresh monitors, I had the VG248QE for a couple of days before I got the Swift, and I very rarely noticed some kind of "aliasing" in fast motion when playing TF2 on 2fort, I didn't actually notice lines or stripes but I'm certain that it's the same effect just in much smaller caliber.
> 
> Playing racing games on my August built Swift was not very pleasant, if I looked at a spinning wheel - I would see lines on it, every time there's a smoke cloud - the whole smoked area looked bad.
> When playing Watch Dogs, the vertical lines started popping up everywhere. Here are two photographs I captured for ASUS RMA:


Holy crud, that is extremely obvious on your screen, I would RMA too. This is a panel specific problem so keep trying until you get a better panel. I dont think this is a monthly batch problem or serial problem like people are stating, I've had this monitor since release, and don't have this effect at all. Best of luck in your RMA


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Any way to remove gsync from drivers, so you can use dsr with sli and this monitor?


Turn off SLI and you'll see in the option for it in the control panel. I couldn't tell much difference but I could have done something wrong. But yeah have to wait on nvidia to send us some SLI drivers like was said.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Yes, screen door is the inversion thing, with the vertical stripes/lines on fast moving objects.
> 
> I'm sad to hear your November build has this, though I think the earlier builds had it worse. This might be a common problem amongst 144hz refresh monitors, I had the VG248QE for a couple of days before I got the Swift, and I very rarely noticed some kind of "aliasing" in fast motion when playing TF2 on 2fort, I didn't actually notice lines or stripes but I'm certain that it's the same effect just in much smaller caliber.
> 
> Playing racing games on my August built Swift was not very pleasant, if I looked at a spinning wheel - I would see lines on it, every time there's a smoke cloud - the whole smoked area looked bad.
> When playing Watch Dogs, the vertical lines started popping up everywhere. Here are two photographs I captured for ASUS RMA:


I'm going to have to check again when I get home later this week but I believe mine was significantly less and more of a check board pattern.

Ah well. Probably going to return mine and try again. Damn. Knowing there are panels out there without inversion makes me want to keep trying. I guess between this, the low gamma and my uneven bezel I'm going back to sitting on Amazon until I get a replacement.

Has anyone actually gotten a replacement with no inversion or is this a case of some people not seeing it?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Has anyone actually gotten a replacement with no inversion or is this a case of some people not seeing it?


It's easier to see the inversion effect with a picture.
While playing live, i can't see any difference between my QX2710 and my Swift in term of inversion.
The only time i can see it live is with 3D movie (Tarzan 3D, some characters face does show inversion effect sometimes).
And since the inversion effect is more or less pronounced from panel to panel, it doesn't help ppl to see it easily.

With that said, if everyone bother to take picture and inspect closely, i'm sure we would all find inversion problem.
and at the end of the day, if you can't notice it live while playing, what's the point.

i thought how far you sit from your screen might affect that aswell, but then again, i usually sit from 30 to 40cm from my screen.
On BF4, and i'm trying really HARD to see the inversion (every time i'm like: TODAY IS THE DAY, i have to see those freaking lines)
Every time i finish my game without seeing anything









PG278Q - 120hz ulmb


http://imgur.com/9Zyqo




QX2710 - 60hz


http://imgur.com/FshxK


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I'm going to have to check again when I get home later this week but I believe mine was significantly less and more of a check board pattern.
> 
> Ah well. Probably going to return mine and try again. Damn. Knowing there are panels out there without inversion makes me want to keep trying. I guess between this, the low gamma and my uneven bezel I'm going back to sitting on Amazon until I get a replacement.
> 
> Has anyone actually gotten a replacement with no inversion or is this a case of some people not seeing it?


If you can make a photo, that would be great. As I've said, it's very visible on a spinning wheel, especially at 60hz.

@pr1me I don't see any pattern in the photos, so that's good!
You can try what I've said with the wheel, the first pic I posted is from Watchdogs.


----------



## Ramses

One more super excited ROG Swift owner








Add me plox


----------



## ACallander

Yay my RMA cross shipment replacement will be here Monday!


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> It's easier to see the inversion effect with a picture.
> While playing live, i can't see any difference between my QX2710 and my Swift in term of inversion.
> The only time i can see it live is with 3D movie (Tarzan 3D, some characters face does show inversion effect sometimes).
> And since the inversion effect is more or less pronounced from panel to panel, it doesn't help ppl to see it easily.
> 
> With that said, if everyone bother to take picture and inspect closely, i'm sure we would all find inversion problem.
> and at the end of the day, if you can't notice it live while playing, what's the point.
> 
> i thought how far you sit from your screen might affect that aswell, but then again, i usually sit from 30 to 40cm from my screen.
> On BF4, and i'm trying really HARD to see the inversion (every time i'm like: TODAY IS THE DAY, i have to see those freaking lines)
> Every time i finish my game without seeing anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG278Q - 120hz ulmb
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9Zyqo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QX2710 - 60hz
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FshxK


What settings you use for ULMB @ 120hz.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> What settings you use for ULMB @ 120hz.


Contrast: 49
Color: user mode 100 100 100
ULMB Pulse: depend on mood 20 - 50 - 80 (Picture were taken at 80)
80 Pulse is about the same as 20 brightness without ULMB, that's convenient to use with the TFTcentral icc profile.


----------



## JYJelly

Anyone have the issue where the monitor blinks multiple times and the text becomes are garbled and messed up? I have a November build and I'm trying to determine whether its my GPU or monitor. I've tried with my 1080p monitor using the same DP cable and there has been no problems on the 1080p monitor.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JYJelly*
> 
> Anyone have the issue where the monitor blinks multiple times and the text becomes are garbled and messed up? I have a November build and I'm trying to determine whether its my GPU or monitor. I've tried with my 1080p monitor using the same DP cable and there has been no problems on the 1080p monitor.


Sad to say you have the issue I have. Got a cross shipment RMA coming because nothing fixes it.


----------



## vladz

^^^

My first swift(october) have that issue blinking and text messed up or blurred...

Now my second swift(september) still kicking and no issues so far. Merry christmas


----------



## Doomedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9Zyqo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QX2710 - 60hz
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FshxK


i dont see, wheres the problem ?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomedx*
> 
> i dont see, wheres the problem ?


There is no problem on those pics.
The inversion effect tend to show itself in certain situation with high contrast (muzzle flash, explosion, smoked area etc..)


----------



## Doomedx

Interesting i also play WoW and i dont have same bad experience with some inversion effect, but maybe i am just blind )


----------



## ACallander

So mine seems to have an issue with OD on with144hz.. I switch to 120hz with ULMB and its fine.. no fuzzy text or weird pulsing tearing.


----------



## SteezyTN

When will this monitor be available without having to wait so dang long. I'm so tempted to get one to replace my PB278Q. But I'm hearing that GSync has problems with SLI. I have two 6GB 780's.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When will this monitor be available without having to wait so dang long. I'm so tempted to get one to replace my PB278Q. But I'm hearing that GSync has problems with SLI. I have two 6GB 780's.


There's no issues with SLI and Gsync as far as I know.. I've been running mine with SLI and have had 0 issues. Runs awesome.

The only thing that's not supported is DSR with SLI and Gsync.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> There's no issues with SLI and Gsync as far as I know.. I've been running mine with SLI and have had 0 issues. Runs awesome.
> 
> The only thing that's not supported is DSR with SLI and Gsync.


Really? When it becomes available and in stock, and most issues are resolved, I may pick one up. Hopefully price drops a little too. I love my PB278Q, but I need more than 60Hz.


----------



## gtarmanrob

great...so now i have the blurry text/lines fault and have to RMA it apparently...was playing Borderlands and the display seemed like it crashes, program stopped responding. then blurry text. so i remove/re-installed new drivers. same. no matter what i do. Google search results: take it back for a new one.

was willing to recommend this to everyone. not now.

edit: and now it just flickers and goes all funny. what the hell. nice $999 spent here


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> great...so now i have the blurry text/lines fault and have to RMA it apparently...was playing Borderlands and the display seemed like it crashes, program stopped responding. then blurry text. so i remove/re-installed new drivers. same. no matter what i do. Google search results: take it back for a new one.
> 
> was willing to recommend this to everyone. not now.
> 
> edit: and now it just flickers and goes all funny. what the hell. nice $999 spent here


Sounds like what happened to my first one. What is the date of the monitor? You're also going to have to RMA.


----------



## Cyro999

Thinking of grabbing one of these! The last pages here are just talk of issues and RMA lol, what are my chances of getting a good one?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing one of these! The last pages here are just talk of issues and RMA lol, what are my chances of getting a good one?




My Swift is from 1st batch and i have no problem to report beside inversion effect in some 3D movies.
Roll those dice!







(If you can afford it)


----------



## Anarion

Been some weeks with my Swift and I really love it. The only issue I have is that mine came with a lower gamma around 2.0 instead of 2.2.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing one of these! The last pages here are just talk of issues and RMA lol, what are my chances of getting a good one?


Might as well wait for the acer xb270hu in q1 2015 if you are not in a hurry since it uses the same panel as the swift so who knows that *might* be better qc wise ( or maybe the swift price will drop a bit since competition )


----------



## pompss

Any ghosting on the swift ??


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Any ghosting on the swift ??


No ghosting the three i have..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> Might as well wait for the acer xb270hu in q1 2015 if you are not in a hurry since it uses the same panel as the swift so who knows that *might* be better qc wise ( or maybe the swift price will drop a bit since competition )


Thanks, i'l look into it. Not sure if i want to deal with the GPU demand of 1440p144 / 4k60 - it kinda demands buying a flagship every gen unless you're running dual GPU, which brings latency penalties (which is my main reason for using 144hz)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Sounds like what happened to my first one. What is the date of the monitor? You're also going to have to RMA.


hmm not sure, its only couple weeks old and has had a few hours use only, since i work away. has had maybe 15hrs use since i had it? like 2 months max. so does it need to go to the retailer for warranty/RMA or directly to ASUS?


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hmm not sure, its only couple weeks old and has had a few hours use only, since i work away. has had maybe 15hrs use since i had it? like 2 months max. so does it need to go to the retailer for warranty/RMA or directly to ASUS?


If its past the retailers return/exchange date..then yes it has to go to Asus for repair or replacement... Sucks..but your not alone..I should get mine back next week.. Took about three weeks for total turn around time..


----------



## Doomedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Contrast: 49
> Color: user mode 100 100 100
> ULMB Pulse: depend on mood 20 - 50 - 80 (Picture were taken at 80)
> 80 Pulse is about the same as 20 brightness without ULMB, that's convenient to use with the TFTcentral icc profile.


is there any advance for me using this tftcentral icc profile instead of using default settings / profile i got from asus ?


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> The only thing that's not supported is DSR with SLI and Gsync.


Yep. This pisses me off quite a bit.


----------



## Georgey123

When you say flickers, do you mean when g sync is on during games? I have one of the first ones and nothing has gone wrong so far (hopefully).


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> When you say flickers, do you mean when g sync is on during games? I have one of the first ones and nothing has gone wrong so far (hopefully).


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*


Good stuff, missed this video. Thank you


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Good stuff, missed this video. Thank you


No problem Ill ask the op to add the video in the thread.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> If its past the retailers return/exchange date..then yes it has to go to Asus for repair or replacement... Sucks..but your not alone..I should get mine back next week.. Took about three weeks for total turn around time..


ok cool. and just checked, mines August 2014 model.


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> ok cool. and just checked, mines August 2014 model.


My one was July (sent in for repair) and the other 2 are October and i have no problems with them..


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> My one was July (sent in for repair) and the other 2 are October and i have no problems with them..


hmm...hopefully we see a trend here and August was the last faulty build date. i have my old Catleap Q270 to plug in while i wait for replacement, but im scared to go back to 60hz from 144hz


----------



## Neosai

Reporting in, my November Swift (SN: EB...)

Pixel Inversion effect still exist, but much harder to see and is not really distracting (for me that is).

Might actually keep this one.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Yes, screen door is the inversion thing, with the vertical stripes/lines on fast moving objects.


Just a quick update on my screen, jumped into Watch Dogs and I certainly do not have it this bad. I'm struggling to see it at all, in fact, but can see the slight screen doorish effect over bright areas. That's no biggy. I will try to snap a photo for reference a bit later.

It seems the tires do have the same effect but only when cast in bright light while spinning, and even then I'm really trying to find it.

I still might grab another to do a side by side and return the decidedly lesser of the two.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Just a quick update on my screen, jumped into Watch Dogs and I certainly do not have it this bad. I'm struggling to see it at all, in fact, but can see the slight screen doorish effect over bright areas. That's no biggy. I will try to snap a photo for reference a bit later.
> 
> It seems the tires do have the same effect but only when cast in bright light while spinning, and even then I'm really trying to find it.
> 
> I still might grab another to do a side by side and return the decidedly lesser of the two.


Are you playing with g-sync enabled, or @ 60hz? One of the reasons it's so bad in Watch Dogs is because the framerate is around 60 and sometimes below that, so the effect is more pronounced.


----------



## degenn

Has anyone actually be able to load an ICC profile for this monitor? No matter what I do I can't get any profile to actually take effect and it's really pissing me off.

Anyone have any success loading ICC profiles in Win7 64?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Are you playing with g-sync enabled, or @ 60hz? One of the reasons it's so bad in Watch Dogs is because the framerate is around 60 and sometimes below that, so the effect is more pronounced.


I tried with gsync enabled at 144hz though of course like you said, I only actually got 50-70 fps.


----------



## mkyeny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Has anyone actually be able to load an ICC profile for this monitor? No matter what I do I can't get any profile to actually take effect and it's really pissing me off.
> 
> Anyone have any success loading ICC profiles in Win7 64?


Shot you a pm with instructions.

On another note:
I purchased one of the first Newegg shipments and noticed the inversion effect in a few games, and the lower right dark blotch by the power led/joystick many people here have experienced. So I ended up returning it (this was a few months ago). I was able to get one on Amazon this week and both the inversion effect and dark spot are present but the Amazon swift was made in October 2014.

I'ts very noticeable, to me at least, in Dragon Age Inquisition and especially Guild Wars 2.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkyeny*
> 
> Shot you a pm with instructions.


Cheers.







+Rep


----------



## gtarmanrob

i seriously fricking hate PCs, biggest pains in the arse. my PC is a popped haemorroid at the moment. ok so i have now unplugged my PG278Q, after first returning the refresh rate to 60hz. have now plugged my Catleap back in, via DVI port. and now nothing, no display. not even on boot/post. can someone please tell me how to get my picture back. surely i dont have to uninstall video drivers or anything to swap fricking monitors. otherwise what the f is the point of "plug and play"

gimme a console anyday at the moment. unbox, plug in, play. DONE.


----------



## Philbee

Im having some issues with my ROG swift monitor

when i turn my pc on my rog swift monitor will not do anything unless i unplug the power at the wall and plug it back in.
I dont turn the monitor off after i shut down pc,
It seems to turn its self off and than the red ring at base of monitor pluses and than after about 10 minutes it seems to turn off totally "no red pulse" After the monitor does that i cant turn the monitor back on unless i unplug and plug the main power for monitor back in at wall...

anyone else having same issue?

Anyhelp will be helpful


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> i seriously fricking hate PCs, biggest pains in the arse. my PC is a popped haemorroid at the moment. ok so i have now unplugged my PG278Q, after first returning the refresh rate to 60hz. have now plugged my Catleap back in, via DVI port. and now nothing, no display. not even on boot/post. can someone please tell me how to get my picture back. surely i dont have to uninstall video drivers or anything to swap fricking monitors. otherwise what the f is the point of "plug and play"
> 
> gimme a console anyday at the moment. unbox, plug in, play. DONE.


No video on boot/post has nothing to do with drivers. You either have two bad monitors (not even likely enough to consider), a bad cable (or perhaps not connected securely at the monitor or GPU) or a bad graphics card.

Check your cables. Check your graphics card to make sure it's still seated securely in the PCI slot and the power cables are still connected securely.


----------



## charls200

Hello guys. i will go straight to the point cause i have been struggling with this freaking issue since a week ago when i build my first pc. The issue is confirmed to be of the rog swift i own, everyhting works fine with other monitors and tvs... but when i want to use the multi gpu rendering option (sli, or multi gpu as i have a titan z..) THIS HAPPENS: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95807625/20141224_144403.mp4
I bought a new set of displayport cables but they were cheap and i dont thing they surpass the performance of the one i got with the swift...

Please enlighten me what am i doing wrong. Is waiting for the new http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE] http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE[/URL] cable, will be my only viable option??? Im losing my mind here....
Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> When will this monitor be available without having to wait so dang long. I'm so tempted to get one to replace my PB278Q. But I'm hearing that GSync has problems with SLI. I have two 6GB 780's.


No problems in SLI with mine either. Love this thing.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> No video on boot/post has nothing to do with drivers. You either have two bad monitors (not even likely enough to consider), a bad cable (or perhaps not connected securely at the monitor or GPU) or a bad graphics card.
> 
> Check your cables. Check your graphics card to make sure it's still seated securely in the PCI slot and the power cables are still connected securely.


checked all the above, its scenario 1 im afraid. unplugged the Catleap, plugged in my lil 21" Samsung monitor, booted straight away. plugged the Catleap into my notebook, nothing. tried 2 different cables, as well as HDMI cable using a DVI-HDMI adaptor. didnt work.

strange thing, in the process of screwing around i installed the WHQL Nvidia drivers previous to the current ones, so far monitor flicker/blurry text hasnt returned, looked like it was going to, then it just went. but there is like a weird line along the very top of the screen, right on the edge, hard to describe will take a pic when i can. swear it wasnt there before. anyways im going to leave the PC/Monitor on for a while while im out, see if it starts to flicker or whatever by the time im back. still gonna try RMA it.

but the bloody Catleap appears dead. this was from removing it FULLY FUNCTIONAL when replacing it with the PG278Q, to placing it out of the way in my spare room and doing nothing with it, to now trying to boot it up again. i've never hit a monitor with a golf club before, sounds fun.

edit: haha nope in the process of posting this from my notebook, i went back into the other room and my PG278Q is flickering and text is blurring again, so yep RMA for sure. just wanted to try everything first.


----------



## Quasimojo

@gtarmanrob

Both monitors giving up the ghost at the same time would be quite a coincidence. It could happen, I guess.

This really sounds like it could be a power issue (which may have had an adverse affect on the Catleap, but I would be surprised if that were the case). Did you check the GPU power cable connections at the PSU (assuming it's a modular PSU)?

Make sure you try it with minimum power consumption - back off any overclocks, etc. Sadly, as "enthusiasts", this is sometimes our lot.









You're right, consoles are just plug and play. Then again, with consoles you don't have the option of adding cool stuff like 144Hz refresh rates, G-SYNC, 1440p...or pretty much anything else. But you know all of that.


----------



## Deadeye

Does any one know if i do Off on OD will that lower input lag?


----------



## Thoth420

Just checking in all...had this display on US release and it was a buggy pile of junk within a week. Wondering if anyone has one of the later month models that has stood up to heavy usage OVER A MONTH at minimum with absolutely no issues including:
No Signal power cycle issue
Loss of G Sync randomly
Text issues
Color Banding
Atrocious Bleed, Uniformity etc.
Dying Pixels
Obvious Pixel Inversion (I have a pretty good eye)

Cheers









I want to go back to 1440 144hz but my Swift was a piece of garbage.

P.S. I play everything from WoW to BF4 just about any genre etc. aside sports so I really want a good all purpose monitor.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Are you playing with g-sync enabled, or @ 60hz? One of the reasons it's so bad in Watch Dogs is because the framerate is around 60 and sometimes below that, so the effect is more pronounced.


Here's the couple of pics I took yesterday to show the inversion on my November model.

First pic is a normal scene in Watch Dogs, with me flicking the mouse side to side. and the second pic is a close up of a fan in Sleeping Dogs that was caught at around 130fps or so. G-sync enabled in both. I didn't notice the wheels in Watch Dogs when playing normally, but I could see it when looking for it and casting the tire in light while spinning.





I otherwise have no complaints regardless of low gamma, but am wondering if getting a new panel is really the answer. I'm debating on trying to get used to it, or grabbing another to see if I get lucky. I'll probably grab one from Amazon next week and see.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just checking in all...had this display on US release and it was a buggy pile of junk within a week. Wondering if anyone has one of the later month models that has stood up to heavy usage OVER A MONTH at minimum with absolutely no issues including:
> No Signal power cycle issue
> Loss of G Sync randomly
> Text issues
> Color Banding
> Atrocious Bleed, Uniformity etc.
> Dying Pixels
> Obvious Pixel Inversion (I have a pretty good eye)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go back to 1440 144hz but my Swift was a piece of garbage.
> 
> P.S. I play everything from WoW to BF4 just about any genre etc. aside sports so I really want a good all purpose monitor.


I have 2 panels, one October build and one November build. Neither panel has exhibited any of the issues that you have listed. Except for maybe an ever so slight increase in bleed at the bottom of one panel (October build) that is so far from becoming obtrusive it's barely even worth mentioning. Worth noting that I don't play any games in 3D so won't experience any issues associated with that, if there are any.

Guess I've got lucky as according to this thread there are a lot of people experiencing issues. I feel for them, as I know I would be upset if I dropped $1k on a 27" monitor that had issues.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I have 2 panels, one October build and one November build. Neither panel has exhibited any of the issues that you have listed. Except for maybe an ever so slight increase in bleed at the bottom of one panel (October build) that is so far from becoming obtrusive it's barely even worth mentioning. Worth noting that I don't play any games in 3D so won't experience any issues associated with that, if there are any.
> 
> Guess I've got lucky as according to this thread there are a lot of people experiencing issues. I feel for them, as I know I would be upset if I dropped $1k on a 27" monitor that had issues.


Sounds awesome and glad to hear you had better luck. Where did you order yours from might I ask?


----------



## degenn

I got both of them from Canada Computers, yep you guessed it I live in Canada.
















Monitors are one item that I will not buy online and have shipped to me, I always buy (locally) 2 or 3 of whatever monitor I'm interested in and keep the best one (bleed/uniformity/dead pixel lottery).


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just checking in all...had this display on US release and it was a buggy pile of junk within a week. Wondering if anyone has one of the later month models that has stood up to heavy usage OVER A MONTH at minimum with absolutely no issues including:
> No Signal power cycle issue
> Loss of G Sync randomly
> Text issues
> Color Banding
> Atrocious Bleed, Uniformity etc.
> Dying Pixels
> Obvious Pixel Inversion (I have a pretty good eye)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go back to 1440 144hz but my Swift was a piece of garbage.
> 
> P.S. I play everything from WoW to BF4 just about any genre etc. aside sports so I really want a good all purpose monitor.


Have had mine since late August (July build) - Still going strong.

Only artifact I have noted is the pixel inversion when running tests on Blurbusters, however when gaming I have not had any problems. Note that I predominately only play BF4 (IMO I believe that the inversion is a characteristic of these monitors and not really a fault as such).

I have been really happy with mine... Just the other day I switched the monitor down to 60Hz and disabled G-sync and tried playing BF4..... Wow! could not believe how awfull it felt running @ 60Hz and no G-sync. There is no way I could go back to a non G-Sync setup these days.


----------



## magnificfox

Just got my Asus PG278Q swift today, I got lucky and found one in stock at Micro Center in Atlanta/Marietta store. I found it Friday at 12:36 pm and reserved it. Luckily they hold it for 3 days because I couldn't get it until today at Noon time. They had it sitting there waiting for me.

I'm relieved it looks good so far because I live in Florida and went all the way to Atlanta for this thing. I just got so tired of screen tearing or lag and 60 hz on my pb278q asus PLS 2012 version. Colors better on that one but not by much. I notice the smooth and lag free gameplay on the Swift much more. Don't see any dead pixels so far, 144 hz works great and G-sync played tomb raider was awesome.

I only have a GTX 760 3 gb graphics card OEM version Asus Desktop. I get about 40 to 60 FPS on tomb raider at High settings at 1440p and it was screan tear mania before on my other monitor lol, Even scrolling a web page or moving the mouse seems so much faster.

Only 2 minor annoyences are slight backlight bleed on bottom like degenn said not too bad really. I notice slight screen door effect on white, little grainy looking but not bad. Also no PWM is nice I get eye fatigue sometimes on my Asus PLS panel which has PWM dimming.

PS I drive a 2014 Honda civic so gas was only like 50 bucks total and it would of cost more to next day air it and I have it right now! Worth the 5 hour drive in my opinion.

Overall very happy with the smooth gameplay its awesome. oh and also mine is a November build!


----------



## Baasha

So after you guys have owned this monitor for a while, what's the verdict on G-Sync vs. ULMB?

I've been using G-Sync almost constantly - I tried ULMB and everything looked dimmer and was hard to see - G-Sync @ 144Hz makes all games buttery smoove!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I got both of them from Canada Computers, yep you guessed it I live in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitors are one item that I will not buy online and have shipped to me, I always buy (locally) 2 or 3 of whatever monitor I'm interested in and keep the best one (bleed/uniformity/dead pixel lottery).


Closest retailer is 3 hours away in NYC nonetheless for me so while I would love to do what you do for monitor shopping. I cannot. I have had 4 perfect ASUS VG24qe out of 4 from Newegg however.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Have had mine since late August (July build) - Still going strong.
> 
> Only artifact I have noted is the pixel inversion when running tests on Blurbusters, however when gaming I have not had any problems. Note that I predominately only play BF4 (IMO I believe that the inversion is a characteristic of these monitors and not really a fault as such).
> 
> I have been really happy with mine... Just the other day I switched the monitor down to 60Hz and disabled G-sync and tried playing BF4..... Wow! could not believe how awfull it felt running @ 60Hz and no G-sync. There is no way I could go back to a non G-Sync setup these days.


Thanks for the feedback sir


----------



## BrightCandle

For the last month I have been using my first replacement monitor. It initially showed no issues but over Christmas it started to black out like the previous monitor but only in a very short momentary way (not more than a few frames). However this morning it did so and the vertical lines appeared, so the problem definitely got worse. So I just requested RMA number 2. Suffice to say my personal experience with this monitor so far is pretty poor. Love the resolution, love gsync, hate the quality control. Thankfully I haven't seen any of the other issues on either model. The one now being replaced was done in November one but the Model lists as being made in October 2014.

I don't think I have ever had to RMA the same product twice, most companies make sure they send you non faulty goods the second time around. They are accepting RMAs very easily, each time they have told me the blacking out and vertical lines is uncommon and they have never heard of it before, each time I don't believe them considering all that has happened. The 1 year warranty on these monitors I fear isn't enough, I have burnt through half of that and I still don't have a working unit.


----------



## 5150 Joker

I snagged two of them from Amazon and both are perfect. One has very slight bleed at the bottom (barley noticeable) while the other has none at all. No inversion, no random power loss, no blurry text, nada. About the biggest issue is that switching to ULMB from G-sync requires unplugging the monitor but since I prefer using G-Sync, it's a non-issue for me. Both of my displays are October builds. The blacking out that some people are experiencing could be from the monitor or g-sync hardware overheating because I did notice a lot of heat coming out of the vents. My PC is near the window so I just keep that open while gaming so it stays cool just in case.


----------



## BrightCandle

If the blacking out is happening due to overheating then its doing so in a 17C room, which honestly isn't even remotely good enough. On my previous model I actually used a desk fan to blow air into it directly because I thought the same thing, but it didn't reduce the problem at all. I can't find any evidence to support the fact that blacking out is heat related, its happened from 12C - 30C rooms with fans pointed at it, still occurs.


----------



## sav4

Hey guys I just picked up my monitor and will be setting it up tom was wondering what drivers work well with this ? i have a gtx780ti
Thanks


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hey guys I just picked up my monitor and will be setting it up tom was wondering what drivers work well with this ? i have a gtx780ti
> Thanks


ues the latest 347.09

let us know how it went for you!


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> So after you guys have owned this monitor for a while, what's the verdict on G-Sync vs. ULMB?
> 
> I've been using G-Sync almost constantly - I tried ULMB and everything looked dimmer and was hard to see - G-Sync @ 144Hz makes all games buttery smoove!


I tried ULMB once. It was horrible. Too much artifacts in motion. Everything leaves a trail behind of a ghosting/mirroring image. Everything even on desktop. Mouse cursor seems like 2 of them. Windows fonts too. I hate it. What's the point of eliminating the motion blur when you introduce horrible and visible ghosting artifacts everywhere? G-sync all the way for me.


----------



## Filipi

Hey guys

I recently purchased this monitor but there is one thing that I really don't like.

Everything that is black on the monitor seems to have a greenish hue to it, especially noticeable if I put my old monitor beside it. The top of it though has a red hue, and is noticeably darker, especially if the monitor is at eye level or above. I know this might be a TN panel issue but I don't recall them being that bad. After using an IPS display for 4 years this is rather infuriating. Would anyone know of any way to fix this issue, and if not, would this be a valid reason to RMA the monitor?

Thanks


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Filipi*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I recently purchased this monitor but there is one thing that I really don't like.
> 
> Everything that is black on the monitor seems to have a greenish hue to it, especially noticeable if I put my old monitor beside it. The top of it though has a red hue, and is noticeably darker, especially if the monitor is at eye level or above. I know this might be a TN panel issue but I don't recall them being that bad. After using an IPS display for 4 years this is rather infuriating. Would anyone know of any way to fix this issue, and if not, would this be a valid reason to RMA the monitor?
> 
> Thanks


My first panel was similar and the dark top drove me to return it. My second screen so far does not have that issue. The first monitor lasted 2 hours and I've had this one for about 2 weeks so I would recommend returning it. When you get a replacement you'd be glad you did. Proper colors on my second one and while the top is slightly darker now I barely notice it and it's much more normal.


----------



## DrockinWV

Finally caught this monitor in stock on Amazon!!! Should have it tomorrow, and hopefully have no dead pixels and little backlight bleed. Will update once it is all set up!!


----------



## Filipi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> My first panel was similar and the dark top drove me to return it. My second screen so far does not have that issue. The first monitor lasted 2 hours and I've had this one for about 2 weeks so I would recommend returning it. When you get a replacement you'd be glad you did. Proper colors on my second one and while the top is slightly darker now I barely notice it and it's much more normal.


I guess I should see about replacing it then.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## gtarmanrob

mines on its way to ASUS for repairs







wont see it again for a while. have to use a 21" 1080p 60hz in the meantime. first world problems ay


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> If the blacking out is happening due to overheating then its doing so in a 17C room, which honestly isn't even remotely good enough. On my previous model I actually used a desk fan to blow air into it directly because I thought the same thing, but it didn't reduce the problem at all. I can't find any evidence to support the fact that blacking out is heat related, its happened from 12C - 30C rooms with fans pointed at it, still occurs.


Well whether it's heat related or not, the fact is this thing pushes out more heat than any other monitor I've owned so it's probably a good idea to keep it cool and well ventilated.


----------



## ChinSniper

Hello all,

I recently re-purchased the ASUS PG278Q and I am experiencing signal loss problems accompanied by restarting the computer. I say re-purchased cause I had to take back the first one for similar, but worse, problems. The previous one lost signal, forced restarts, horizontal lines, etc. as others have mentioned. This exclusively happened while running at 120 to 144 hz with my GTX 970 pushing out 144 fps. The current one only looses signal and forces restarts while at 1440 in 3D and only while in Dark Souls 2 for some reason.

I did, however, get it working when I reduced the resolution from within game to 1080p. It makes me wonder if it's a bandwidth issue having to do with DP cables or possibly just bad cables being shipped with the monitors. Not sure if that would cause a system restart though....

I'm trying to get a better idea of what others are experiencing as I am still in the 30 return window (for the 2nd unit!) and don't want to deal with ASUS RMA.


----------



## gtarmanrob

by the sounds of things and from what i've found on Google searches, it could be a fault with the Gsync module overheating/failing. i only ran mine @ 144hz and always Gsync, so not sure if thats the cause but yeah. hopefully when my 2nd arrives from RMA its a more recent, stable build. i miss it already though







it made me a 3D addict.


----------



## vladz

Can i watch 3d movie on my swift??? I thought only 3d games sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## ChinSniper

Hmmm....G sync module wouldn't make sense with my current failure mode. It's only failing for me currently in 3D vision mode (G sync is disabled). I think my previous version had that problem. Not sure what to think about this current one. I'm trying to run it through all the tests I can before the 30 days are up! I gotta say, 3D Dark Souls 2 in 1440p is awesome! But I'll settle for 1080p for now...still awesome







At least I'll get some use out of it before\if I return it. I wonder if G sync and 3D vision will ever work together?

@ vladz: I know you can watch 3D on youtube (it's awsome!)...haven't tried any other videos as I don't have a 3D blue ray player


----------



## charls200

If anybody was wondering about how i finally fixed the flickering issue (Im the one who uploaded the last dropbox video), It all was am issue of updating the BIOS motherboard (Rampage V Extreme). I had all kinds of issues. No signal, out of range, funny backlight issues ( One corner brighter than another), random disabling of g-sync and lost of 144hz and 120 capabilities...). SO YEAH IM FREAKING HAPPY AND I WAS BLAMING THE GLORIOUS SWIFT. Probably you dont care...but Ill put this here in case if someone is interested.


----------



## vladz

Rog swift are available on Ncix canada and ncix US(800$) i got mine over price for 1200$(Amazon third party seller) :-(


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charls200*
> 
> If anybody was wondering about how i finally fixed the flickering issue (Im the one who uploaded the last dropbox video), It all was am issue of updating the BIOS motherboard (Rampage V Extreme). I had all kinds of issues. No signal, out of range, funny backlight issues ( One corner brighter than another), random disabling of g-sync and lost of 144hz and 120 capabilities...). SO YEAH IM FREAKING HAPPY AND I WAS BLAMING THE GLORIOUS SWIFT. Probably you dont care...but Ill put this here in case if someone is interested.


Of course we care, that's quite an interesting fix, I have no idea why would the mobo BIOS affect the swift and not your other monitor, though.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charls200*
> 
> If anybody was wondering about how i finally fixed the flickering issue (Im the one who uploaded the last dropbox video), It all was am issue of updating the BIOS motherboard (Rampage V Extreme). I had all kinds of issues. No signal, out of range, funny backlight issues ( One corner brighter than another), random disabling of g-sync and lost of 144hz and 120 capabilities...). SO YEAH IM FREAKING HAPPY AND I WAS BLAMING THE GLORIOUS SWIFT. Probably you dont care...but Ill put this here in case if someone is interested.


nice man, definitely wasnt my issue but hope you fixed yours! keep us updated yeah, in case the problems return.


----------



## vladz

My first swift have fickering issues and text blurred. So the fix is just update the motherboard bios?


----------



## pwspong

Hello OC Members,

I just got this monitor in last night and only have opened since I had to get some sleep. I just had some questions before I get home from and start playing with it.

1. I see it came with a CD (Manual & Nvidia Driver) - Can I ignore this CD since I have the latest NVIDIA Driver?

2. Once I startup my computer with the monitor is there any specific settings I need to change within the NVIDIA Control Panel or Windows Management - (Refresh Rate)

3. Lastly, How do I ensure GSYNC is running?

Any other tips would be great! (E.g. Best Settings, Tweaks etc.)


----------



## adamwzl

Just saw blurry text again on my 2nd replacement monitor. About month and half after receiving it. Same time my first one started having problems. Restarted the PC and blurry text is gone. Hopefully it stays this way for a bit. Looks like another RMA is in the future. My god this is really the worst panel ever created. How the hell does it just die so often. I'm kicking myself for not buying the Microcenter warranty and trusting ASUS. Soon I'm just going to have a huge paper weight.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> Hello OC Members,
> 
> I just got this monitor in last night and only have opened since I had to get some sleep. I just had some questions before I get home from and start playing with it.
> 
> 1. I see it came with a CD (Manual & Nvidia Driver) - Can I ignore this CD since I have the latest NVIDIA Driver?
> 
> 2. Once I startup my computer with the monitor is there any specific settings I need to change within the NVIDIA Control Panel or Windows Management - (Refresh Rate)
> 
> 3. Lastly, How do I ensure GSYNC is running?
> 
> Any other tips would be great! (E.g. Best Settings, Tweaks etc.)


1. You can use the CD to install the monitor driver (it will just change the monitor name from generic to PG278Q)
You can also download it from asus website:
http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/

2. There is no specific setting, it's all preference.

3. go to the Nvidia control panel > Manage 3D Settings > Global Settings > Scroll down to Vertical Sync and make sure G-Sync is selected.
Most of your games will use global setting and therefor will be using G-sync (you can still add your specific game and check the V-sync line to be sure G-sync is selected)


You can check G-sync is running by looking at the tiny LED light near the *power button* of the monitor
White = Normal
Yellow = ULMB
Green = 3D Vision
Red = G-Sync (It will show up red only when you're running a 3d game)
Orange = Stand by

I would advise you to :

Go to the Nvidia Control Panel and select your preferred refresh rate.
Everytime you boot/reboot your computer, it will use the nvidia control panel refresh rate.
It's the same when you run a game with different refresh rate than control panel (everytime you leave the game it revert back).

For example: if the NVCP is set to 60 and you run a game at 144 hz, when you leave it revert back to 60hz
if you use the turbo button to get 120hz and you start a game and leave, or reboot your computer, you will get back to 60hz.

Setting the NVCP to 120 will save you the hassle of using the turbo button everytime.

Personally i like ULMB, it's great on desktop.
You can activate it in the monitor OSD at 120hz (not available at 144)

It is a blur reduction setting, you can check its effect here:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
While you're watching it, you can activate and deactivate ulmb via the OSD to see the difference on testufo.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> 1. You can use the CD to install the monitor driver (it will just change the monitor name from generic to PG278Q)
> You can also download it from asus website:
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> 2. There is no specific setting, it's all preference.
> 
> 3. go to the Nvidia control panel > Manage 3D Settings > Global Settings > Scroll down to Vertical Sync and make sure G-Sync is selected.
> Most of your games will use global setting and therefor will be using G-sync (you can still add your specific game and check the V-sync line to be sure G-sync is selected)
> 
> 
> You can check G-sync is running by looking at the tiny LED light near the *power button* of the monitor
> White = Normal
> Yellow = ULMB
> Green = 3D Vision
> Red = G-Sync (It will show up red only when you're running a 3d game)
> Orange = Stand by


I have been meaning to share this exact same information, So I thank you as I was am at work and couldnt grab these screenshots! I did update Post #2 with this information crediting you.


----------



## Zimzoid

Just reporting that my September made swift is now been in my hands about 6 weeks and is still working flawlessly, best display I've ever owned


----------



## stilllogicz

To get the most of this monitor, what would you gentlemen recommend between the following setups: SLI 980 classies (overclocked) or Tri SLI 980s (reference, no OC)?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Just reporting that my September made swift is now been in my hands about 6 weeks and is still working flawlessly, best display I've ever owned


I can only agree since Launch, I've been nothing but happy with this display and Gsync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> To get the most of this monitor, what would you gentlemen recommend between the following setups: SLI 980 classies (overclocked) or Tri SLI 980s (reference, no OC)?


SLI 980's Classy's is of course great if that is in your budget, but saving a bunch of money and getting near same results by personally not even noticing a difference, just roll SLI 970's, as that is the truly optimized budget friendly 1440p setup.

Obviously if you have more then 1 monitor then 980's will shine with a noticeable difference. So the answer cant be exact until we know the number of monitors in the setup. As you did say "Monitor", I will leave it at SLI 970's anyday over SLI 980's for just this monitor setup.

Edit: Also to further explain, by more then 1 monitor, I mean Gaming on more then 1 monitor at the same time, like using Nvidia Surround is where gtx 980's will shine.
If your just gaming on a single swift 1440p Fullscreen gsync, SLI 970's, with a secondary monitor for streaming, or email / news, that would still be more then enough to get the most out of this monitor.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> SLI 980's Classy's is of course great if that is in your budget, but saving a bunch of money and getting near same results by personally not even noticing a difference, just roll SLI 970's, as that is the truly optimized budget friendly 1440p setup.
> 
> Obviously if you have more then 1 monitor then 980's will shine with a noticeable difference. So the answer cant be exact until we know the number of monitors in the setup. As you did say "Monitor", I will leave it at SLI 970's anyday over SLI 980's for just this monitor setup.


My current QNIX will become my 2nd monitor but not surround. I will still only game on the ROG while having things like chrome, mumble, skype, etc open on the QNIX to multitask. I really don't know much about the current gen of Nvidia cards but I'm definitely gonna choose between the 980's. I'd like to max current and upcoming games as close to 144 fps & Ultra settings as possible.

If SLI 980 classies can do that and are overkill, no problem. That would rule out Tri SLI reference 980's. If the classies can't do that then it will have to be the reference 980's. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> My current QNIX will become my 2nd monitor but not surround. I will still only game on the ROG while having things like chrome, mumble, skype, etc open on the QNIX to multitask. I really don't know much about the current gen of Nvidia cards but I'm definitely gonna choose between the 980's. I'd like to max current and upcoming games as close to 144 fps & Ultra settings as possible.
> 
> If SLI 980 classies can do that and are overkill, no problem. That would rule out Tri SLI reference 980's. If the classies can't do that then it will have to be the reference 980's. Thanks for the help!


Sweet, sounds like an amazing setup! Just so you are aware as well, input lag does actually increase at capped out Gsync, so SLI 980 I think would be better at 130fps which is my guess of fps you would get compared to Tri SLI 980's at 144fps capped gsync.

Source

G-SYNC Not Capped Out:
Input Read -> Render Frame -> Display Refresh Immediately

When G-SYNC is capped out at maximum refresh rate, the behavior is identical to VSYNC ON, where the game ends up waiting for the refresh.

G-SYNC Capped Out
Input Read -> Render Frame -> Wait For Monitor Refresh Cycle -> Display Refresh

Hope all this helps!


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Sweet, sounds like an amazing setup! Just so you are aware as well, input lag does actually increase at capped out Gsync, so SLI 980 I think would be better at 130fps which is my guess of fps you would get compared to Tri SLI 980's at 144fps capped gsync.
> 
> Source
> 
> G-SYNC Not Capped Out:
> Input Read -> Render Frame -> Display Refresh Immediately
> 
> When G-SYNC is capped out at maximum refresh rate, the behavior is identical to VSYNC ON, where the game ends up waiting for the refresh.
> 
> G-SYNC Capped Out
> Input Read -> Render Frame -> Wait For Monitor Refresh Cycle -> Display Refresh
> 
> Hope all this helps!


Would using an FPS limiter to say 130 fps negate/mess up G-SYNC?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Would using an FPS limiter to say 130 fps negate/mess up G-SYNC?


Not at all! That is actually a preferred method as that limits the monitors refresh rate, which then instantly keeps frames continued rendered with no wait, and gsync is perfectly matched at that point to your monitor and away from its cap!


----------



## stilllogicz

Thanks, you've been a great help. +reps


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Thanks, you've been a great help. +reps


Glad to help. Report back with results, and pictures would love to see this setup, as I have my Amazon cart filled with a Mount for 2 monitors Vertical & a new second monitor too for just chrome, skype and etc type task too! So this was all recent information I just started researching into as well for my own setup expansion! I am running a gtx 970 MSI Gaming 4, so I don't expect results as amazing as yours will be but my card with gsync can still high/ultra everything and feel buttery smooth!

My all time favorite feature about this monitor is the alt + tab to other windows, You can be playing any full screen game with gsync and alt + tab to a different window, and this monitor just feels like you playing in window mode it switches windows so fast and fluid. I was most impressed by that feature, since I play alot of MMO's I alt + tab a lot looking at information on websites. Even alt + Tab back to your full screen game, is just a snap and quick back to the game!


----------



## Berserknitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> My current QNIX will become my 2nd monitor but not surround. I will still only game on the ROG while having things like chrome, mumble, skype, etc open on the QNIX to multitask. I really don't know much about the current gen of Nvidia cards but I'm definitely gonna choose between the 980's. I'd like to max current and upcoming games as close to 144 fps & Ultra settings as possible.
> 
> If SLI 980 classies can do that and are overkill, no problem. That would rule out Tri SLI reference 980's. If the classies can't do that then it will have to be the reference 980's. Thanks for the help!


Ya if your only using one for gaming and the other for say surfing and whatever,....One 980 is plenty...Sli is good for 3+ monitor setups..(in surround)..


----------



## Obrigado

problem isolated!

on my swift (tomorrow i try a new one) the g-sync mode introduce:

low contrast
low color saturation
screen door effect on bright and fast moving object

when i disable g-sync the screen is much better.

in far cry 4 the difference is incredible.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> problem isolated!
> 
> on my swift (tomorrow i try a new one) the g-sync mode introduce:
> 
> low contrast
> low color saturation
> screen door effect on bright and fast moving object
> 
> when i disable g-sync the screen is much better.
> 
> in far cry 4 the difference is incredible.


This is interesting... So you're saying that if I go and disable g-sync from the nvidia control panel, and start a game, all of these (including pixel inversion) problems will be gone? Are you sure about that?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> This is interesting... So you're saying that if I go and disable g-sync from the nvidia control panel, and start a game, all of these (including pixel inversion) problems will be gone? Are you sure about that?


This sounds like his actual Gsync module is having hardware problems, beyond some possible pixel inversion. Hopefully his new panel will not have any hardware gsync module problems, as that should clean up those problems when gsync is enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> Ya if your only using one for gaming and the other for say surfing and whatever,....One 980 is plenty...Sli is good for 3+ monitor setups..(in surround)..


Also Note he wanted to MAX out games 144fps, , and more then one gtx 980 would be required at that point as much as I agree 1 gtx 980 is plenty that doesnt max out to his desires, SLI works very well with 1440p scaling to push 120+fps.


----------



## Berserknitro

Got my monitor back today..It was sent in for repair and i guess they just sent me a new monitor..The covered up original serial number with the rma serial number..It is a November built..Getting ready to fire her up...They even sent it with all accessories (cables power brick) ..


----------



## sav4

Hey guy just wondering do we have a prefix table for build dates would like to know when mine was built thanks


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Would using an FPS limiter to say 130 fps negate/mess up G-SYNC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Not at all! That is actually a preferred method as that limits the monitors refresh rate, which then instantly keeps frames continued rendered with no wait, and gsync is perfectly matched at that point to your monitor and away from its cap!


Nvidia drivers have a built in frame limiter that stops your fps from ever hitting your monitor's refresh rate. If you try to get close, the actual refresh rate will just stop at 142-143fps. No reason to mess with a framerate limiter when there is one built in.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Nvidia drivers have a built in frame limiter that stops your fps from ever hitting your monitor's refresh rate. If you try to get close, the actual refresh rate will just stop at 142-143fps. No reason to mess with a framerate limiter when there is one built in.


This is true, but you are going to have a slightly higher input lag if you are at 143fps gysnc (limited by nvidia drivers) because you are so close to the cap of gsync compared to setting a limiter at 130fps and having the smallest amount of input lag possible for your hardware, if technically measured with the proper instructions.

You also have to individually as well set the fps nvidia limiter for every game if you wanted to do so using the nvidia limiter, or just use MSI Afterburner for example and set a global fps limiter or any other software limiter to stay away from the Gsync cap and eliminate any chance of even a slightly higher input lag.


----------



## vladz

^^^

How bout 120hz+gsync so do i need to lock my framerate to 110fps? So minus 10fps?Good to know bf4 have consoles settings to lock framerates...


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> How bout 120hz+gsync so do i need to lock my framerate to 110fps? So minus 10fps?Good to know bf4 have consoles settings to lock framerates...


This 144 cap I am referring too is Gsync, Gsync maxes out at 144. anywhere near that and you will have a slightly higher input lag. 120hz + gsync should be totally fine at 120fps if you have the achievable hardware.


----------



## vladz

^^^

My combo is 4790k and gigabyte g1 980 so on bf4 without AA i can achieved 120fps(120hz+gsync) but sometimes i saw my fps on 123 to 125


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> My combo is 4790k and gigabyte g1 980 so on bf4 without AA i can achieved 120fps(120hz+gsync) but sometimes i saw my fps on 123 to 125


Try setting a limiter on the specific game in nvidia inspector, or MSI afterburner for a global fps limiter, not just one game at a time which nvidia does.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html

-start NVIDIA Inspector
-Click on the small icon right next to "Driver Version"
-Click on profiles, chose BF4
-Scroll down to "Common"
-Set "Frame Rate Limiter" as you like
-Restart the game

See if you like it...


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Hey guy just wondering do we have a prefix table for build dates would like to know when mine was built thanks


Easy. What is the second number or letter of the serial number? It represents the month. Starting in October it's A, then B, etc. Unsure how they will change in January.


----------



## ChinSniper

Can anyone recommend a game that demos the ULMB feature well? Thanks for linking that UFO demo! Also, I know G sysnc and 3D don't work together, but anyone know if this will be possible in future G sync monitors or does 3D vision require a constant frame rate?


----------



## ChinSniper

Also, on the UFO ULMB demo, it seems to work really well on the 120 hz sample for a while and then occasionally seems to glitch (for slack of a better description). Do others experience the same?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> Easy. What is the second number or letter of the serial number? It represents the month. Starting in October it's A, then B, etc. Unsure how they will change in January.


But at the bottom of the monitor there is a month right? For example september,october etc...

*@fishballs*
Quote:


> Try setting a limiter on the specific game in nvidia inspector, or MSI afterburner for a global fps limiter, not just one game at a time which nvidia does.


Actually bf4 have a console settings or you can create a console settings for example i can lock my fps just typing the key...

My question is im using 120hz+gsync on bf4 so what fps is the best to cap to avoid input lag like vsync do, 110fps? Or 119fps? Thanks!


----------



## ChinSniper

The bottom of mine says, September, 2014. What's the concern with this? I assume the concern is the QC issues are resolved after a certain date? Is that right?

My luck it will be October....lol


----------



## vladz

^^^

My first swift is october but i have flickering issues and text blurry.. And i heard even november have so many issues...

Now my second swift is september still kicking but im not sure maybe i have minor issues or maybe a flawless as long my eyes cant see abnormalities i can live with that, but flickering issues and text blurred ouch! Worst issues for me...


----------



## mkyeny

Well, I'm returning the October build I got from Amazon last week. All of the issues are still present that were in the Swift I got from Newegg over 3 months ago (didn't check the build date but it was bought on September 9th). Same degree of pixel inversion and the lower right corner has the same dark blotch. If the pixel inversion wasn't present I'd say the monitor was excellent but it's so distracting, at least in the games I play, that it's just not worth it. Hopefully at some point they eliminate the problem or the new Acer doesn't have it.

Side note, just my opinion, I feel like since I was already pushing high frame rates/never noticed any tearing on my Benq xl2411z the "wow" factor of G-Sync wasn't there for me at all. Also, since a lot of people ask, I noticed the colors on the Swift were just a tiny bit worse than my glossy Auria EQ276W, but they are better than my xl2411z (really, the difference is in black levels/contrast there). Not worth the $550 over the xl2411z though, to me at least.

Here's a quick camera phone shot of the pixel inversion and it's noticeable in every game I've played to some degree.

Standing still:


Jumping:


----------



## ChinSniper

The previous monitor I returned definitely had inversion problems (judging from your in game screenshots). Found this test for pixel inversion...

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5

My results are similar to the UFO test in that it seems to be smooth 60% to 70% of the time and I can really see the benefit of ULMB. But then it goes and stops working smoothly....small artifacts, but still enough to annoy after spending $800 on this monitor. Still in the 30 day Fry's window, so trying to evaluate whether to return the second one or not....Really want to keep it, but worried about all the QC issues...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChinSniper*
> 
> The previous monitor I returned definitely had inversion problems (judging from your in game screenshots). Found this test for pixel inversion...
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> My results are similar to the UFO test in that it seems to be smooth 60% to 70% of the time and I can really see the benefit of ULMB. But then it goes and stops working smoothly....small artifacts, but still enough to annoy after spending $800 on this monitor. Still in the 30 day Fry's window, so trying to evaluate whether to return the second one or not....Really want to keep it, but worried about all the QC issues...


Does your second one have the same inversion issue?

I just ordered one from NCIX tonight to see if it's any better than the one I have. If not it goes back, if it's the same then this one goes back instead as it'd be $750 Canadian price matched to best buy. At that point, I'll try to get used to it.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Im gonna try that test, benq,acer and philips have gsync monitor but i need 1440p only asus have 1440p and i already tried the acer 27" gsync monitor but nothing beat the smoothness of swift and the color of swift for me is balanced(not washed out)


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Yesterday, after using my monitor for ~3 months, I got the garbled, blurry text issue. I suppose an RMA is in my future?





I am very disappointed with this monitor. Like many people, I had high hopes. Asus' reputation is permanently tarnished as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ChinSniper

The second one definitely does not have near the problems as the first one did. I can't notice it in game, although I haven't really looked all that hard. But I do notice that it doesn't work perfectly (I see some flickering) with the inversion and UFO ULMB tests linked above.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChinSniper*
> 
> The previous monitor I returned definitely had inversion problems (judging from your in game screenshots). Found this test for pixel inversion...
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> My results are similar to the UFO test in that it seems to be smooth 60% to 70% of the time and I can really see the benefit of ULMB. But then it goes and stops working smoothly....small artifacts, but still enough to annoy after spending $800 on this monitor. Still in the 30 day Fry's window, so trying to evaluate whether to return the second one or not....Really want to keep it, but worried about all the QC issues...


That inversion test runs so nicely on my Panel, I giggle. I really do wish everyone the best of panels available, if it takes a few tries it's worth it. I've had a 1st batch panel and its been flawless. If you think you should return it, go to frys, and open them up and test them in store. I know someone that did that, and after opening them in store, found his perfect panel too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Yesterday, after using my monitor for ~3 months, I got the garbled, blurry text issue. I suppose an RMA is in my future?
> 
> I am very disappointed with this monitor. Like many people, I had high hopes. Asus' reputation is permanently tarnished as far as I'm concerned.


Have you wiped and reinstalled a new driver? That looks horrible though, i'd be very disappointed too!


----------



## ChinSniper

Nvidia ATI: My first panel had those same problems. Do you also have crashing/restarting problems and no signal issues? I had issues were I couldn't select 120 hz or 144 hz and when it would finally allow me to do so, it looked like your screen shots! I even tried to swap out the display port cable, which helped! You might want to try that if you haven't already. It did help with the 120/144 hz problem I had, but ultimately I still returned it cause I had no confidence in it and had read too many stories about long RMAs with ASUS. My current model is much better, but I'm still working out some problems. While running Dark Souls 2 in 1400p and 3D vision it crashes every single time. Every other game I've tested is fine (in both G sync and 3D vision) so I'm hoping I can narrow it down to a software related issue. But now I just found out that it doesn't pass the UFO or inversion test and I'm concerned.
Quote:


> That inversion test runs so nicely on my Panel, I giggle.


Fishballs: When you run the UFO and inversion test, do you get any flickering of the image at all or is it completely stable?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Yesterday, after using my monitor for ~3 months, I got the garbled, blurry text issue. I suppose an RMA is in my future?
> 
> Fishballs: When you run the UFO and inversion test, do you get any flickering of the image at all or is it completely stable?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


Completely stable


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> This is interesting... So you're saying that if I go and disable g-sync from the nvidia control panel, and start a game, all of these (including pixel inversion) problems will be gone? Are you sure about that?


absolutely yes

anyone can try

if you don't trus in our eye's because to try this you need to stop the game and restart without g-sync, you can try the "pendulum demo" and switch from v-sync to g-sync and look at the color of the pendulum and the columns/roof


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> That inversion test runs so nicely on my Panel, I giggle. I really do wish everyone the best of panels available, if it takes a few tries it's worth it. I've had a 1st batch panel and its been flawless. If you think you should return it, go to frys, and open them up and test them in store. I know someone that did that, and after opening them in store, found his perfect panel too.
> Have you wiped and reinstalled a new driver? That looks horrible though, i'd be very disappointed too!


Yeah, I did that. I did a clean install of Win 7 and used the 344.75 driver.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChinSniper*
> 
> Nvidia ATI: My first panel had those same problems. Do you also have crashing/restarting problems and no signal issues? I had issues were I couldn't select 120 hz or 144 hz and when it would finally allow me to do so, it looked like your screen shots! I even tried to swap out the display port cable, which helped! You might want to try that if you haven't already. It did help with the 120/144 hz problem I had, but ultimately I still returned it cause I had no confidence in it and had read too many stories about long RMAs with ASUS. My current model is much better, but I'm still working out some problems. While running Dark Souls 2 in 1400p and 3D vision it crashes every single time. Every other game I've tested is fine (in both G sync and 3D vision) so I'm hoping I can narrow it down to a software related issue. But now I just found out that it doesn't pass the UFO or inversion test and I'm concerned.
> 
> Fishballs: When you run the UFO and inversion test, do you get any flickering of the image at all or is it completely stable?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


Yeah I have crashing and restarting issues. But a crashdump analysis indicates an nvlddmkm.sys TDR error. I did not think that the ROG Swift could be responsible. I read that the TDR error might not even be caused by the device driver.


----------



## Lorcar

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates

In this test I am getting a sync failure when I put at 144 hz, only at 120 hz I got a ok...should I get worried...when I am putting 144 hz all tests go for failure...maybe be a video card related problem ?

When I checking the FPS...there is a variation betteween 90 to 60 in BF4, I dont fell nothing, looks rock solid, did it should be stable in a only number like 50 or 60 ?

I am using now a I7 4770 - 16GB - GTX 770 4GB - SSD Corsar 250 GB - RM 650 Corsair.


----------



## Doomedx

Quick question, how do you clean this LCD guys ? I got mess on my screen and i can't get rid of it


----------



## vladz

^^^

Up this question


----------



## Lorcar

I use here a piece of cotton with a litte water on it...and another piece completaly dry...so clean and dry very fast...looks new always.


----------



## Wastedslayer

Amazon had one in stock today so I snagged it. Should be here the 6th... praying to the sweet tech gods that it doesn't have some of the problems that have been mentioned in this thread. I will be pairing it with a 980 Classified... I just hope it has enough umphff. I'll update with build date and what not when it arrives.


----------



## pwspong

I noticed that even when you shutdown your computer the monitor's circular lightning on the base of the stand glows red still and when I woke up the power adapter was making a slight buzzing noise that I could hear when I was near my desk. When I turned off the monitor completely and back on it was gone.

Any ideas? Normal?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> I noticed that even when you shutdown your computer the monitor's circular lightning on the base of the stand glows red still and when I woke up the power adapter was making a slight buzzing noise that I could hear when I was near my desk. When I turned off the monitor completely and back on it was gone.
> 
> Any ideas? Normal?


the light in motion red light on when the computer is shut down is normal, the buzzing sound not so much. I would test your outlet/surge protector/ etc first, make sure everything is plugged in well.


----------



## pwspong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> the light in motion red light on when the computer is shut down is normal, the buzzing sound not so much. I would test your outlet/surge protector/ etc first, make sure everything is plugged in well.


Thank you, will do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> the light in motion red light on when the computer is shut down is normal, the buzzing sound not so much. I would test your outlet/surge protector/ etc first, make sure everything is plugged in well.


Everything is plugged in correctly, hrmmmm. It is plugged into a surge protector but like I said it only happens when its on for a long amount of time. Maybe call ASUS for a replacement adapter?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I have an i1d3 color meter and I strongly believe everyone should not use ICC profiles or mess with gamma settings with this monitor. That only makes it worse.
> 
> Set contrast to 49 or 50 and brightness to 15-45. Leave it in user mode 100 R, G, B. The factory calibration is basically perfect. Any calibration I do simply causes banding or more color errors than it had out of the box. This screen has the best native gamma of any LCD I have measured, a perfect BT.1886. It goes through exactly 2.2 gamma at 50% IRE using 49 contrast and 25 brightness (25 seems like a sweet spot for brightness).
> 
> Unlike most other monitors the Swift has been very well calibrated at the factory.


Most excellent! I wonder why several reviews decided to calibrate the screen anyway (TFT Central)? I guess some still seek power law 2.2 gamma. If ASUS ROG does have BT.1886 gamma from factory along with accurate white balance that stays under dE 2 or in worst case under dE 3 @ any IRE %, then it would make little sense to calibrate it, even with ArgyllCMS 1.7 beta, which is most awesome when it comes to accuracy & gradient banding. Does ROG Swift monitor maintain such excellent gamma and white balance in both modes - G-Sync and ULMB? I assume that on ASUS ROG Swift, brightness = backlight (on HDTV), but not actual brightness. I don't have the unit, so I do not know yet. You say 25 is the sweet spot for brightness - what is it in cd/m^2? 120 cd/m^2?

Can you verify whether the screen is truly 8bit instead of 6bit + FRC? I know you're highly knowledgeable from other forums, so please tell me - how does color accuracy of this monitor compare to a good IPS monitor accuracy, disregarding viewing angle & gamma shift? I only saw reviews that measured grayscale in addition to some 100% saturation sweeps, which was nowhere enough to determine its true accuracy. Based on those limited image accuracy measurement results, ASUS ROG Swift is extremely accurate and is on par with a very accurate IPS monitor, aside from gamma shift and viewing angles. If such is the case, then why do some people report it looking "cartoony" when compared to an accurate IPS monitor? I had the super-crappy ASUS VG248QE G-Sync monitor and there was a range of 10-15% IRE or 15-20% IRE, where no amount of hardware and/or software calibration (even with ArgyllCMS) could prevent a very distinct and quite wide band with blue tint. I asked about it on BlurBusters forum and another knowledgeable calibrator confirmed an identical band of blue tint in exactly the same IRE % range. It stood out and ruined every game that had dark scenes. I need to know whether ASUS ROG Swift has the same exact issue. This test would demonstrate the issue easily if it was present - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php .

Thank you for your input. It would be nice if someone with a high-end spectrophotometer like JETI1211 could confirm factory image accuracy. I know my VG248QE readings on my i1Pro were way off my i1Display Pro readings. I still don't know which one provided more accurate readings, but without i1Pro profiling, i1Display Pro calibration with ArgyllCMS resulted in ugly brown blacks and grays. With i1Pro profiling, the resulting calibration had far more neutral blacks and grays.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorcar*
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
> 
> In this test I am getting a sync failure when I put at 144 hz, only at 120 hz I got a ok...should I get worried...when I am putting 144 hz all tests go for failure...maybe be a video card related problem ?
> 
> When I checking the FPS...there is a variation betteween 90 to 60 in BF4, I dont fell nothing, looks rock solid, did it should be stable in a only number like 50 or 60 ?
> 
> I am using now a I7 4770 - 16GB - GTX 770 4GB - SSD Corsar 250 GB - RM 650 Corsair.


Yeah thats not normal, I get a valid, solid screen test at any hz, 144fps, 144hz, Valid Green. Can post SS tonight.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Most excellent! I wonder why several reviews decided to calibrate the screen anyway (TFT Central)? I guess some still seek power law 2.2 gamma. If ASUS ROG does have BT.1886 gamma from factory along with accurate white balance that stays under dE 2 or in worst case under dE 3 @ any IRE %, then it would make little sense to calibrate it, even with ArgyllCMS 1.7 beta, which is most awesome when it comes to accuracy & gradient banding. Does ROG Swift monitor maintain such excellent gamma and white balance in both modes - G-Sync and ULMB? I assume that on ASUS ROG Swift, brightness = backlight (on HDTV), but not actual brightness. I don't have the unit, so I do not know yet. You say 25 is the sweet spot for brightness - what is it in cd/m^2? 120 cd/m^2?


ULMB mode has slightly worse accuracy but still not bad at all, nothing like using LightBoost on my VG278H. ~2 dE in gray scale but I haven't measured the full color range in ULMB.

I was at about 130 cd/m^2 at 25 brightness, 50 contrast, 100 RGB. Brightness does control the backlight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Can you verify whether the screen is truly 8bit instead of 6bit + FRC? I know you're highly knowledgeable from other forums, so please tell me - how does color accuracy of this monitor compare to a good IPS monitor accuracy, disregarding viewing angle & gamma shift? I only saw reviews that measured grayscale in addition to some 100% saturation sweeps, which was nowhere enough to determine its true accuracy. Based on those limited image accuracy measurement results, ASUS ROG Swift is extremely accurate and is on par with a very accurate IPS monitor, aside from gamma shift and viewing angles.


It is real 8-bit but it is not as good as a factory calibrated accurate IPS intended for professional color work even ignoring viewing angle issues. I do see just under 5 dE on some deep orange shades, you can see why in the post I linked above. This is due to the backlight not having the perfect gamut rather than panel issues. All the primaries are at least 3.5 dE off so this cannot be fixed by a simple Windows (GPU LUT) calibration. None of my attempts at a calibration improved this issue at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I had the super-crappy ASUS VG248QE G-Sync monitor and there was a range of 10-15% IRE or 15-20% IRE, where no amount of hardware and/or software calibration (even with ArgyllCMS) could prevent a very distinct and quite wide band with blue tint. I asked about it on BlurBusters forum and another knowledgeable calibrator confirmed an identical band of blue tint in exactly the same IRE % range. It stood out and ruined every game that had dark scenes. I need to know whether ASUS ROG Swift has the same exact issue. This test would demonstrate the issue easily if it was present - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php .


Happily nothing like that. The gamma is low near black (shadow detail is very visible) but it is still neutral. No visible banding in the gradient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Thank you for your input. It would be nice if someone with a high-end spectrophotometer like JETI1211 could confirm factory image accuracy. I know my VG248QE readings on my i1Pro were way off my i1Display Pro readings. I still don't know which one provided more accurate readings, but without i1Pro profiling, i1Display Pro calibration with ArgyllCMS resulted in ugly brown blacks and grays. With i1Pro profiling, the resulting calibration had far more neutral blacks and grays.


Yes, I would like this a lot as well. If someone could make a spectral correction file for this monitor/backlight I would be very happy. This is probably the main reason I am so against calibrating the Swift with these cheap home colorimeters. With the LEDs in backlights under constant development none of the spectral correction files supplied with the i1d3 are correct for any new LED backlight so without a spectrometer I cannot get truly accurate measurements and the calibration does more harm then good. On other monitors the color is so bad my calibration is still better than they are out of the box but the Swift has a very good factory calibration.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorcar*
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
> 
> In this test I am getting a sync failure when I put at 144 hz, only at 120 hz I got a ok...should I get worried...when I am putting 144 hz all tests go for failure...maybe be a video card related problem ?
> 
> When I checking the FPS...there is a variation betteween 90 to 60 in BF4, I dont fell nothing, looks rock solid, did it should be stable in a only number like 50 or 60 ?
> 
> I am using now a I7 4770 - 16GB - GTX 770 4GB - SSD Corsar 250 GB - RM 650 Corsair.


You will get an imperfect sync result if you are using frame limiting via NV Inspector or any other third party utility. I've got mine set at 120 fps and it fails the test. When I remove the limit, it hits 144 Hz and passes.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

NCIX declined my price match to Best Buys $750.









Futureshop got them in stock for $799.99 CAD though for anyone still looking in Canada.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> NCIX declined my price match to Best Buys $750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Futureshop got them in stock for $799.99 CAD though for anyone still looking in Canada.


They know the monitors are still in short supply and that people would pay up the ass for them. Here in Israel the first batch didn't last long, the 2nd is still not here and they already raised the price 3 times.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> They know the monitors are still in short supply and that people would pay up the ass for them. Here in Israel the first batch didn't last long, the 2nd is still not here and they already raised the price 3 times.


Yeah, it's damn criminal. I get wanting to make money, but they didn't even give me a reasonable counter, they just came back with an offer for $899.99.

I'll happily give FS my $799.99 with free shipping in that case. No wonder NCIX had stock over Christmas.


----------



## pompss

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528739/ocn-mod-of-the-month-dec-2014-amateur-class-vote-now/80

To all Asus Rog fans. Go vote if you like my build ARES









Thanks


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Ok, I got the monitor returned for warranty. Took 4 weeks and 3 days which is what I expected. The monitor went back to ASUS for testing, then the same monitor (same serial number) came back to me. I assumed they fixed it... 30 minutes of testing and the f****** thing still turns on by itself.
> What do you guys recommend me do now?


Mine does the same thing. At first I thought I had just forgot to turn it off, but it happened quite a lot, so I tested it and sure enough it came back on by itself. So at this stage I'm assuming its predominantly only Australians who turn off there PC's and Monitors







Leading to my question, "Do other people shutdown there PC's at nite, then turn off their Monitors?"

I did turn it off again once, and it stayed off and wouldn't turn back on til I plugged it straight into a wall outlet, but I had been having similar troubles with that powerboard. I have since replaced it but it still turns on by itelf, regardless of powerboard or direct wall connection.

My previous monitor was a PB278Q and I allways turned that off after the PC and never had any issues, so I just followed suit with this one. What I now do, is just shutdown the PC, and let the Monitor go into standby, which it does in less than 30secs, but it does leave the red ring pulsing, so I would have to turn that off in setup, but as its in a different room it doesn't bother me.

Other than that mines an August model that I have had for about 7 weeks and its been perfect so far, can't see any dead pixels etc and backlighting looks reasonable. I did find the brightness way to high, so I dropped that down to 25, and I raised the contrast to 60 (allways liked deeper blacks, added a touch of digital vibrance to 52, and it looked pretty nice. I have since installed the Asus driver, which in turn adds the ICC profile, and it seemed to darken it up a bit more. I turned the contrast back down to 49 and it still looks great.
Most notably its not going to look as good as a IPS/ PLS in color, but it can be tweaked to look very nice. The G-sync, 1ms// 144hz clearly outweigh any site color tradeoffs and as everyone has noted you couldn't go back to gaming on 60hz IPS afterward








One observation I would make however is that the extra strain of 1440p at 144hz on your graphics card/ system is likely going to mean you will need to reevaluate your overclocks where applicable as they may not handle the same settings as 1080p 60hz frame limited for example. This could be contributing to the issues mentioned, like black screens some artifcating but possibly other issues too. Graphics cards in particular are going to get pretty hot and can do some weird stuff if there on the limit.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Mine does the same thing. At first I thought I had just forgot to turn it off, but it happened quite a lot, so I tested it and sure enough it came back on by itself. So at this stage I'm assuming its predominantly only Australians who turn off there PC's and Monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leading to my question, "Do other people shutdown there PC's at nite, then turn off their Monitors?"
> 
> I did turn it off again once, and it stayed off and wouldn't turn back on til I plugged it straight into a wall outlet, but I had been having similar troubles with that powerboard. I have since replaced it but it still turns on by itelf, regardless of powerboard or direct wall connection.
> 
> My previous monitor was a PB278Q and I allways turned that off after the PC and never had any issues, so I just followed suit with this one. What I now do, is just shutdown the PC, and let the Monitor go into standby, which it does in less than 30secs, but it does leave the red ring pulsing, so I would have to turn that off in setup, but as its in a different room it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Other than that mines an August model that I have had for about 7 weeks and its been perfect so far, can't see any dead pixels etc and backlighting looks reasonable. I did find the brightness way to high, so I dropped that down to 25, and I raised the contrast to 60 (allways liked deeper blacks, added a touch of digital vibrance to 52, and it looked pretty nice. I have since installed the Asus driver, which in turn adds the ICC profile, and it seemed to darken it up a bit more. I turned the contrast back down to 49 and it still looks great.
> Most notably its not going to look as good as a IPS/ PLS in color, but it can be tweaked to look very nice. The G-sync, 1ms// 144hz clearly outweigh any site color tradeoffs and as everyone has noted you couldn't go back to gaming on 60hz IPS afterward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One observation I would make however is that the extra strain of 1440p at 144hz on your graphics card/ system is likely going to mean you will need to reevaluate your overclocks where applicable as they may not handle the same settings as 1080p 60hz frame limited for example. This could be contributing to the issues mentioned, like black screens some artifcating but possibly other issues too. Graphics cards in particular are going to get pretty hot and can do some weird stuff if there on the limit.


Good to know I'm not the only one with this problem. I'm planning on doing a second RMA. And just like you did, I tested on multiple power points with no luck. I like to turn off the monitor, while having the PC still on downloading stuff while I sleep. Did you try having the monitor plugged into the wall without any other cables? Like not plugged into your PC. Mine still turns on when not plugged into the PC so it is clearly not a problem with the PC.

I noticed that the screen has been replaced on my first warranty return so my other problems are fixed. I'm holding onto it for a few weeks to make sure those other problems are fixed before doing a second return.


----------



## SteezyTN

It seems like this owners thread is all about people dealing with RMA's. This monitor has been out for what, four or five months already? How come these issues haven't been resolved? I'm kind of glad I waited. I want one so bad, but if people continue to have problems, I'll continue to wait.


----------



## kalston

Why does my CD contain no drivers or icc profile? Only thing on it is old nvidia drivers lol. edit : ok, found it on the Asus site

I really can't use my monitor without an .icc profile though, gamma is way too low but that is really the only issue with mine so far.
After calibration my gamma still looks so-so on lagom but I can't make it any better unless I crush blacks and whites heavily. I don't think the lagom test is very accurate anyway, my colorimeter reports 2.19 after calibration and it looks very similar to my other calibrated screens.

Ah well, really unacceptable panel lottery for a 800€ monitor anyway.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Good to know I'm not the only one with this problem. I'm planning on doing a second RMA. And just like you did, I tested on multiple power points with no luck. I like to turn off the monitor, while having the PC still on downloading stuff while I sleep. Did you try having the monitor plugged into the wall without any other cables? Like not plugged into your PC. Mine still turns on when not plugged into the PC so it is clearly not a problem with the PC.
> 
> I noticed that the screen has been replaced on my first warranty return so my other problems are fixed. I'm holding onto it for a few weeks to make sure those other problems are fixed before doing a second return.


Nah, haven't tried with DP cabled plugged in, but I think it would be the same. Funnily enough I just went to do a bit of gaming and the monitor was actually off, and wouldn't power up until i pulled the AC out of the power pack for a few, the usual 20sec reboot. worked fine while gaming, went into standby as usual when shutting down the PC, but checked it 15mins later and it was actually off again, but powered on by itself while I watched it and has gone back into standby








Think it has a mind of its own, may be a faulty power pack? that has issues at standby load, and drops power on and off, if it comes back that would explain the monitor powering backup? will keep an eye on it, but it doesn't seem to have had any adverse effects on the monitor itself.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> Why does my CD contain no drivers or icc profile? Only thing on it is old nvidia drivers lol. edit : ok, found it on the Asus site
> 
> I really can't use my monitor without an .icc profile though, gamma is way too low but that is really the only issue with mine so far.
> After calibration my gamma still looks so-so on lagom but I can't make it any better unless I crush blacks and whites heavily. I don't think the lagom test is very accurate anyway, my colorimeter reports 2.19 after calibration and it looks very similar to my other calibrated screens.
> 
> Ah well, really unacceptable panel lottery for a 800€ monitor anyway.


On the cd there should be 3 folders I pretty sure it's in the last folder under icc right click and install.
Then go to device manager and should show the monitor as swift rather than generic monitor if it loaded.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It seems like this owners thread is all about people dealing with RMA's. This monitor has been out for what, four or five months already? How come these issues haven't been resolved? I'm kind of glad I waited. I want one so bad, but if people continue to have problems, I'll continue to wait.


The one's with problems are always the loudest. Mine is nearly perfect and I'm very pleased with it. Plus some of the people complaining seem to be really nitpicking (e.g. inversion at the pixel level that a normal user would never pick up on).


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> The one's with problems are always the loudest. Mine is nearly perfect and I'm very pleased with it. Plus some of the people complaining seem to be really nitpicking (e.g. inversion at the pixel level that a normal user would never pick up on).


Normally I would agree with you but for $800-1000 for ONE single monitor that's a TN panel I expect near flawlessness...if they can't promise that it shouldn't be $800.....it should be like $300.

I work hard for my money, I have kids and a mortgage and car payments, $800 is a lot of money to me and to others, if I went out and bought a brand new car and drove it home and the next day I went to drive it and the headlights didn't work and the Wind shield wipers were broke, you'd be pissed and take the car back...

When you're selling a premium product that has a high retail price tag, you're damn straight me and others are nitpicking ...come on man!









I had to send my Rog Swift back cause it had horrible pixel inversion, tomorrow I get my second and my last if it has any issues and will go buy a cheap [email protected]:


----------



## Zimzoid

I,m the same man working very hard for my money for my family and to buy tech for my hobbie...BUT nothing is perfect in life not even expensive tn displays


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Normally I would agree with you but for $800-1000 for ONE single monitor that's a TN panel I expect near flawlessness...if they can't promise that it shouldn't be $800.....it should be like $300.
> 
> I work hard for my money, I have kids and a mortgage and car payments, $800 is a lot of money to me and to others, if I went out and bought a brand new car and drove it home and the next day I went to drive it and the headlights didn't work and the Wind shield wipers were broke, you'd be pissed and take the car back...
> 
> When you're selling a premium product that has a high retail price tag, you're damn straight me and others are nitpicking ...come on man!


Absolutely and just to add; the inversion is painfully noticeable to many, evidently. I notice it in every single game now, but I can mostly live with it. I find it destroys the already blurred look of a game like Day Z which makes it nearly unplayable. I think if it wasn't for this specific 144hz flaw, or problem we wouldn't hear 75% of these complaints. Without ASUS coming out and saying this issue is inherent in this technology, we can only assume it isn't working properly.

I will also have a second monitor coming to compare the two, and decide if it's an issue I cannot avoid and want to live with.

My only fear is that the BenQ offering comes out with no inversion issue, but then I would think whatever issues are here, will be present there as well.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Nah, haven't tried with DP cabled plugged in, but I think it would be the same. Funnily enough I just went to do a bit of gaming and the monitor was actually off, and wouldn't power up until i pulled the AC out of the power pack for a few, the usual 20sec reboot. worked fine while gaming, went into standby as usual when shutting down the PC, but checked it 15mins later and it was actually off again, but powered on by itself while I watched it and has gone back into standby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it has a mind of its own, may be a faulty power pack? that has issues at standby load, and drops power on and off, if it comes back that would explain the monitor powering backup? will keep an eye on it, but it doesn't seem to have had any adverse effects on the monitor itself.


Definitely something up with my AC adaptor. With the monitor on standby it seems to drop output voltage slow to nothing. This was confirmed by disconnecting the DC plug from the monitor and measuring it while the monitor was in an off phase. With multimeter still connected, I unplugged the AC from the power adapter for 20secs and plugged it back in. Voltage jumped up to 19v and slowly dissipated downward. However it seems to work fine under load, like when the PC is up and running and I haven't noticed anything problematic there.

Interestingly the documentation says it should be an APD-90YD BA2, but this one is a APD-90YD B, probably only a revision difference, but this one seems to be an older style Detla power adapter, unless its a different DC pin size? but that wouldn't really explain the voltage fade at low/ no load. Asus seem to be only selling a N90W-03 DC adapter now, but not sure what DC pin size that uses. I do have a ADP-90SB BB power adapter on my MSI laptop that has the same DC pin etc, and seems to be a direct replacement for the APD-90YD B model, but I think I let Asus support advise if its ok to try that.

Can you guys confirm what model AC adapter came with yours?, its written on the bottom of them.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Definitely something up with my AC adaptor. With the monitor on standby it seems to drop output voltage slow to nothing. This was confirmed by disconnecting the DC plug from the monitor and measuring it while the monitor was in an off phase. With multimeter still connected, I unplugged the AC from the power adapter for 20secs and plugged it back in. Voltage jumped up to 19v and slowly dissipated downward. However it seems to work fine under load, like when the PC is up and running and I haven't noticed anything problematic there.
> 
> Interestingly the documentation says it should be an APD-90YD BA2, but this one is a APD-90YD B, probably only a revision difference, but this one seems to be an older style Detla power adapter, unless its a different DC pin size? but that wouldn't really explain the voltage fade at low/ no load. Asus seem to be only selling a N90W-03 DC adapter now, but not sure what DC pin size that uses. I do have a ADP-90SB BB power adapter on my MSI laptop that has the same DC pin etc, and seems to be a direct replacement for the APD-90YD B model, but I think I let Asus support advise if its ok to try that.
> 
> Can you guys confirm what model AC adapter came with yours?, its written on the bottom of them.


Mine is APD-90YD B, September model


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Mine is APD-90YD B, September model


Cool, seems like its the same Adapter









My one has the same problems running my MSI laptop, if I hibernate and later turn it back on, comes up as battery power, but if I replug the ac lead it goes back on AC power ok.

Going to try the laptop one on the monitor, as Asus seemed to think it would be ok as it the same 19v and 4.74a, funnily they were more particular about the amperage which I though was a bit strange as surely lets say a 120w unit that happen to do 6.34a, would still only draw as much power as it needed too?
Oh well hopefully this proves something one way or another


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Can you guys confirm what model AC adapter came with yours?, its written on the bottom of them.


I also have the ADP-90YD B and my monitor has started turning itself on in the last few weeks too. I thought I got lucky as it has otherwise been fine until now, hopefully it is just the power brick and ASUS can exchange it instead of the whole monitor.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> I also have the ADP-90YD B and my monitor has started turning itself on in the last few weeks too. I thought I got lucky as it has otherwise been fine until now, hopefully it is just the power brick and ASUS can exchange it instead of the whole monitor.


It's looking like the case, the monitor so far is staying in standby with the MSI laptop adapter, but it may take a few days to see how it plays out.

I read through this whole thread and saw various compliants of power issues, more related to not being able to turn the monitor back on without replugging the cord, but they all seem to be likely caused by the adapter not functioning properly. The only question would be,"Is the adapter the issue, faulty batch?, possibly under rated and failing over time? or is the monitor causing the adapter to fail for some other reason?"

The turning back on part is weird, but explainable, as the monitor will power on and then go into standby as soon as it gets 19v dc. So if the adapter resets itself somehow, input voltage variation?, then the monitor would turn itself on then overtime turn off again due to low load.

Edit: after looking at TFT's review, its definately not an under rated adapter, possibly way over rated









Default @ 100% brightness - 51.6w
cal @ 20% brightness - 24.6w


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Normally I would agree with you but for $800-1000 for ONE single monitor that's a TN panel I expect near flawlessness...if they can't promise that it shouldn't be $800.....it should be like $300.
> 
> I work hard for my money, I have kids and a mortgage and car payments, $800 is a lot of money to me and to others, if I went out and bought a brand new car and drove it home and the next day I went to drive it and the headlights didn't work and the Wind shield wipers were broke, you'd be pissed and take the car back...
> 
> When you're selling a premium product that has a high retail price tag, you're damn straight me and others are nitpicking ...come on man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to send my Rog Swift back cause it had horrible pixel inversion, tomorrow I get my second and my last if it has any issues and will go buy a cheap [email protected]:


We all work hard for our money, it doesn't grow on trees for anyone. And let's be realistic, this is a $800 display, not $8000+ so you can't expect perfection from a mass produced product. Especially since this is cutting edge technology, there's going to inevitably be minor issues. There's no such thing as a perfect technology anywhere for any price. The car analogy is very flawed.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Definitely something up with my AC adaptor. With the monitor on standby it seems to drop output voltage slow to nothing. This was confirmed by disconnecting the DC plug from the monitor and measuring it while the monitor was in an off phase. With multimeter still connected, I unplugged the AC from the power adapter for 20secs and plugged it back in. Voltage jumped up to 19v and slowly dissipated downward. However it seems to work fine under load, like when the PC is up and running and I haven't noticed anything problematic there.
> 
> Interestingly the documentation says it should be an APD-90YD BA2, but this one is a APD-90YD B, probably only a revision difference, but this one seems to be an older style Detla power adapter, unless its a different DC pin size? but that wouldn't really explain the voltage fade at low/ no load. Asus seem to be only selling a N90W-03 DC adapter now, but not sure what DC pin size that uses. I do have a ADP-90SB BB power adapter on my MSI laptop that has the same DC pin etc, and seems to be a direct replacement for the APD-90YD B model, but I think I let Asus support advise if its ok to try that.
> 
> Can you guys confirm what model AC adapter came with yours?, its written on the bottom of them.


Yeah here's mine:


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Yeah here's mine:


Yep that's the one, still not sure why they state APD-90YD BA2 in the manual, but we all seem to have the same one and I guess its just an unwritten rev A2 or something


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Mine has the problem and same number too.

Edit, photo won't show properly but same number as photo above.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Mine has the problem and same number too.
> 
> Edit, photo won't show properly but same number as photo above.


I was able to see your photo and it said revision 02 on yours and mine is 03. Maybe that could be it?


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I was able to see your photo and it said revision 02 on yours and mine is 03. Maybe that could be it?


My (faulty?) one is also rev02.

Edit: I've heard quite a few Australians having this problem, is it happening elsewhere? Maybe we got a dud batch of power supplies here or these power supplies don't like 240v?


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> My (faulty?) one is also rev02.
> 
> Edit: I've heard quite a few Australians having this problem, is it happening elsewhere? Maybe we got a dud batch of power supplies here or these power supplies don't like 240v?


Yeah mines : 1418 : C.C.: A rev::02 so I guess that is the "BA2" part interesting if they are a bad revision, but so far so good with my MSI laptop adapter, did some gaming for a few hrs and it was fine, barely gets warm it has a power led on it too so should make it easier to spot if something happens.

Umart does a N90W-03 adapter for AU$66, and I think thats just a retail number so its probably just the Asus ADP-90YD B adapter, but hopefully Asus would just swap that at one of their repair centres, there's one pretty close to my work, trouble is home is not close to work and I don't go back for a bit







maybe umart might swap it as I got the monitor from them. Will see how it goes and maybe look into it early next week.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> My (faulty?) one is also rev02.
> 
> Edit: I've heard quite a few Australians having this problem, is it happening elsewhere? Maybe we got a dud batch of power supplies here or these power supplies don't like 240v?


Could be rev 02's are problematic and especially at 240v. Might be worth looking into more.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I was able to see your photo and it said revision 02 on yours and mine is 03. Maybe that could be it?


Yes rev 02. Maybe those are faulty. I will RMA mine again and get back here in 5-6 weeks and show the rev number on the replacement. And see if the replacement works.
Apparently ASUS couldn't replicate the problem on my first RMA, which could be related to their different voltage in Taiwan or wherever they fix things.
I will mention that to them thanks side37.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> We all work hard for our money, it doesn't grow on trees for anyone. And let's be realistic, this is a $800 display, not $8000+ so you can't expect perfection from a mass produced product. Especially since this is cutting edge technology, there's going to inevitably be minor issues. There's no such thing as a perfect technology anywhere for any price. The car analogy is very flawed.


Sadly mass production doesn't equate to perfection in any facet. Would be awesome if it did, but I imagine they do the best possible like any other assembly line would. The car analogy made me think of GM/Takata a lot :/.

Not sure if I know what this inversion stuff is but so far things are still alright to my eyes when gaming on my August 2014 Swift. Then again maybe I just don't notice it while gaming? Same goes with this blurry issues after any amount of time, I did notice this in older drivers when using DSR, but that may just be DSR and not G-SYNC/Swift issues. The battery pack is a rev. 2 on mine. I rarely turn the monitor off, I just let it stay in standby until I turn my PC on.

You'd think the boat was the safer route to take for these monitors to the States but maybe Godzilla was swimming in the Ocean causing all kinds of boat rocking. Just think of it this way if the Swift sucks to you, we might see some cool monitors eventually if FreeSync stirs the market up.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Yes rev 02. Maybe those are faulty. I will RMA mine again and get back here in 5-6 weeks and show the rev number on the replacement. And see if the replacement works.
> Apparently ASUS couldn't replicate the problem on my first RMA, which could be related to their different voltage in Taiwan or wherever they fix things.
> I will mention that to them thanks side37.


Try what Nico did and see if it fixes your problem for now.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Sadly mass production doesn't equate to perfection in any facet. Would be awesome if it did, but I imagine they do the best possible like any other assembly line would. The car analogy made me think of GM/Takata a lot :/.
> 
> Not sure if I know what this inversion stuff is but so far things are still alright to my eyes when gaming on my August 2014 Swift. Then again maybe I just don't notice it while gaming? Same goes with this blurry issues after any amount of time, I did notice this in older drivers when using DSR, but that may just be DSR and not G-SYNC/Swift issues. The battery pack is a rev. 2 on mine. I rarely turn the monitor off, I just let it stay in standby until I turn my PC on.
> 
> You'd think the boat was the safer route to take for these monitors to the States but maybe Godzilla was swimming in the Ocean causing all kinds of boat rocking. Just think of it this way if the Swift sucks to you, we might see some cool monitors eventually if FreeSync stirs the market up.


Haha maybe it is Godzilla. Speaking of water, noticed your location: Location: Drought Joaquin Valley, CA







*send us your water*. LOL! I'm originally from Modesto so I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Haha maybe it is Godzilla. Speaking of water, noticed your location: Location: Drought Joaquin Valley, CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *send us your water*. LOL! I'm originally from Modesto so I know what you're talking about.


And you moved to Arizona lol! But maybe they have the water situation down more so then here? Were barely getting water usage down here in Manteca let alone the rest of this State. Yeah, next summer is going to be hard one, it's only rained here a few times (under 2 dozen I want to say, if that), couple downpours, mostly light rain to keep the dust down. Hopefully it rains more _this_ year







.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> We all work hard for our money, it doesn't grow on trees for anyone. And let's be realistic, this is a $800 display, not $8000+ so you can't expect perfection from a mass produced product. Especially since this is cutting edge technology, there's going to inevitably be minor issues. There's no such thing as a perfect technology anywhere for any price. The car analogy is very flawed.


Not everyone works hard for their money but that's another subject for another time in another thread.









Oh I'll be realistic, $800 for a TN panel is like an $8000 TV or w/e......You can get a 1440p for like $350 bucks, you can go out and get a 1080p 144mhz for like $240.....
I never said my expectations were that it was perfect , I said damn near flawless.....there is a difference. I understand that its not going to be perfect but it should be damn close IMO.









"specially since this is cutting edge technology, there's going to inevitably be minor issues."

These aren't minor issues.....we're not talking about a dead pixel or two or some black light bleed, we're talking game breaking issues...monitors that won't turn on and Pixel Inversion that makes the whole screen look like a screen door, or blurry text or green bars, or horizontal lines.....etc....etc....I think you get my point.









"There's no such thing as a perfect technology anywhere for any price"

Again I don't think you understand, no one is saying it should be prefect but it should be close.....as close as they can get to it.....unless they want to lower the price and say "since this is new tech and it might fail, we're going to charge you less" because the most important thing is our customers and their satisfaction. Look like I said, if this thing was priced around 300-500, It wouldn't bother me as much but some people are paying $800-1000+tax+shipping.

"The car analogy is very flawed."

Ok....why? lol....its easy to just say that, why?

Just so you know, not trying to come across as crass or mean, I'm just trying to understand your way of thinking and why you give a pass to a company that makes millions of dollars and should have enough QC to insure that when their selling a product it reaches a certain standard or the won't sell it. Being the first to something isn't as important as being the first to work well, look no further then the MP3 player....

Ipod wasn't the first MP3 player......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_media_player


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Yes rev 02. Maybe those are faulty. I will RMA mine again and get back here in 5-6 weeks and show the rev number on the replacement. And see if the replacement works.
> Apparently ASUS couldn't replicate the problem on my first RMA, which could be related to their different voltage in Taiwan or wherever they fix things.
> I will mention that to them thanks side37.


If you want to try something,

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AC-Adapter-Charger-Power-supply-cord-19V-4-74A-90W-ADP-90SB-BB-for-ASUS-Laptop-/270914494183?pt=AU_Laptop_Accessories&hash=item3f13c31ee7

pretty cheap and could potentially even fix the problem if you wanted just to leave it with that. Sure would beat being without the monitor for 5-6 weeks and not know what you might get







That's the same style adapter I'm trying and at that price with free freight you would have it in a few days. Not sure if you have to pay to ship your montor back for RMA, but I would assume it might cost even more than that.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Not everyone works hard for their money but that's another subject for another time in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll be realistic, $800 for a TN panel is like an $8000 TV or w/e......You can get a 1440p for like $350 bucks, you can go out and get a 1080p 144mhz for like $240.....
> I never said my expectations were that it was perfect , I said damn near flawless.....there is a difference. I understand that its not going to be perfect but it should be damn close IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "specially since this is cutting edge technology, there's going to inevitably be minor issues."
> 
> These aren't minor issues.....we're not talking about a dead pixel or two or some black light bleed, we're talking game breaking issues...monitors that won't turn on and Pixel Inversion that makes the whole screen look like a screen door, or blurry text or green bars, or horizontal lines.....etc....etc....I think you get my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There's no such thing as a perfect technology anywhere for any price"
> 
> Again I don't think you understand, no one is saying it should be prefect but it should be close.....as close as they can get to it.....unless they want to lower the price and say "since this is new tech and it might fail, we're going to charge you less" because the most important thing is our customers and their satisfaction. Look like I said, if this thing was priced around 300-500, It wouldn't bother me as much but some people are paying $800-1000+tax+shipping.
> 
> "The car analogy is very flawed."
> 
> Ok....why? lol....its easy to just say that, why?
> 
> Just so you know, not trying to come across as crass or mean, I'm just trying to understand your way of thinking and why you give a pass to a company that makes millions of dollars and should have enough QC to insure that when their selling a product it reaches a certain standard or the won't sell it. Being the first to something isn't as important as being the first to work well, look no further then the MP3 player....
> 
> Ipod wasn't the first MP3 player......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_media_player


When you start an assembly line let me know, I'll be waiting for your product equipped with the newest technology for the price of a Korean panel.

As you said, plenty of A- LG panels for you in the world to Surround/EyeFinity with. Nobody stopping you from doing that, or being like you are currently.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> When you start an assembly line let me know, I'll be waiting for your product equipped with the newest technology for the price of a Korean panel.
> 
> As you said, plenty of A- LG panels for you in the world to Surround/EyeFinity with. Nobody stopping you from doing that, or being like you are currently.


First off I wasn't talking to you, 2ndly no need to act childish and be condescending.....

I'm entitled to my opinion as are you, have a nice life and take care!


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> for $800-1000 for ONE single *monitor that's a TN panel* I expect near flawlessness...if they can't promise that it shouldn't be $800.....it should be like $300.


What is it with TN panel?
_'TN panel are inferior to IPS anb that's a fact'_
For some reasons, this is something that is widespread now.
I'm not really sure why.
Because the technology is more recent? because it cost more to produce?

If a bike did cost more than a car to produce, we go buy the bike because it cost more and the technology is more recent?
Or do we go by feature offered by both product to make a decision?

It's amazing that IPS get away with everything (and is seen as superior) just because of viewing angle and color accuracy.
It's _"perfectly ok and justified"_ to spend $800 on those.

TN that cost 800 is an abomination.
IPS that cost 800 is ok.

No 3D movie capability (for most of them), Pixel response time, refresh rate, input lag, all sux.
But somehow *IT'S A PERFECT SCREEN* because color accuracy and viewing angle are good.



Feature offered doesn't matter anymore, only production cost and newer technology justify pricy purchase?

I could go around saying If an IPS can't promise 1ms with 144hz, it should be like $300 Max.

With all of that said, the swift cost more because it's a ROG branded product.
Asus has always milked people with that brand and always will.
If you buy a ROG product, you know you're paying more for the logo, just like you do with Nike, Versace etc...
A product that has no competition justify its price.
Hopefully the new acer will bring the price down, because 144hz at 1440p is something to behold.


----------



## wooshna

Or go with one of these for $449.99 if your lucky enough.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Foverlordcomputer.com%2Fproducts%2Ftempest-x270oc-glossy&ei=_zymVKHKHI61ogSi1IKwCw&usg=AFQjCNFnuLxoEyoKUNnybE5zPaE7G_pfAg&bvm=bv.82001339,d.cGU

and not pay $300 for ROG stamp.

BTW ROG stamp is suppose to be the top teir stuff. Like Pr1me said they are the only TN 144hz 1ms g synce monitor at 1440p if thats the stuff your looking for and willing to pay that premium go for it. I'd personally wait till they have better QC to even try it, but i don't want to deal with their RMA department lol


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> What is it with TN panel?
> _'TN panel are inferior to IPS anb that's a fact'_
> For some reasons, this is something that is widespread now.
> I'm not really sure why.
> Because the technology is more recent? because it cost more to produce?
> 
> If a bike did cost more than a car to produce, we go buy the bike because it cost more and the technology is more recent?
> Or do we go by feature offered by both product to make a decision?
> 
> It's amazing that IPS get away with everything (and is seen as superior) just because of viewing angle and color accuracy.
> It's _"perfectly ok and justified"_ to spend $800 on those.
> 
> TN that cost 800 is an abomination.
> IPS that cost 800 is ok.
> 
> No 3D movie capability (for most of them), Pixel response time, refresh rate, input lag, all sux.
> But somehow *IT'S A PERFECT SCREEN* because color accuracy and viewing angle are good.
> 
> 
> 
> Feature offered doesn't matter anymore, only production cost and newer technology justify pricy purchase?
> 
> I could go around saying If an IPS can't promise 1ms with 144hz, it should be like $300 Max.
> 
> With all of that said, the swift cost more because it's a ROG branded product.
> Asus has always milked people with that brand and always will.
> If you buy a ROG product, you know you're paying more for the logo, just like you do with Nike, Versace etc...
> A product that has no competition justify its price.
> Hopefully the new acer will bring the price down, because 144hz at 1440p is something to behold.


Wrong! Both IPS and TN screens suck for general games due to the severest lack of contrast ratio. Its so bad that no amount of other features can make up for it. A $250-300 VA panel has more actual value to gaming than any IPS or TN panel out there. IPS is for photo editing and general web browsing, TN is strictly for competitive MP gaming, but VA is what you want for general gaming to have the image pop out of the screen and immerse you into your game, slowly forgetting the rest of the world and its existence!


----------



## DrockinWV

Received my Rog Swift the other day, and so far so good. I have not noticed any dead pixels or any other defects.


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> It's looking like the case, the monitor so far is staying in standby with the MSI laptop adapter, but it may take a few days to see how it plays out.


This gave me the idea to check if the power supply from my old Clevo laptop was compatible and turns out it's also 19v with the same DC plug and polarity. I've connected it up and it's working fine so far so I'll see how it goes over the next few days. This one is even bigger overkill at 9.47 amps.


----------



## BrightCandle

I did the farcry3_red_test_compressed.avi test on both my monitors and in both cases I did not see the inversion/lines in the image. The inversion issue on my first Swift only occurred after a series of blackouts and the second monitor also only shows it after a black out, but much less frequently.

I don't think the inversion issues are inherent in the design and a basic fault of the monitor, its just broken and needs to be replaced. Admittedly I am about to get my third monitor, these things aren't exactly high quality, but for the cost of these things we ought to be getting monitors that are not fundamentally flawed with weird problems all over the place.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Wrong! Both IPS and TN screens suck for general games due to the severest lack of contrast ratio. Its so bad that no amount of other features can make up for it. A $250-300 VA panel has more actual value to gaming than any IPS or TN panel out there. IPS is for photo editing and general web browsing, TN is strictly for competitive MP gaming, but VA is what you want for general gaming to have the image pop out of the screen and immerse you into your game, slowly forgetting the rest of the world and its existence!


That's your personal preference. There are others who prefer a faster panel with less latency. I would never go back to 60 Hz and the only 120 Hz VA I know of is the Eizo FG2421, which is a $500-600 1080p monitor. According to PRAD and TFT Central the color accuracy isn't great and certain response times and the signal processing lag are less than stellar. To me that doesn't sound like the best of TN and IPS combined.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> That's your personal preference. There are others who prefer a faster panel with less latency. I would never go back to 60 Hz and the only 120 Hz VA I know of is the Eizo FG2421, which is a $500-600 1080p monitor. According to PRAD and TFT Central the color accuracy isn't great and certain response times and the signal processing lag are less than stellar. To me that doesn't sound like the best of TN and IPS combined.


Color accuracy does not determine image quality. The nearly-unanimous agreement of the vast majority of display technology experts, professional display calibrators and reviewers, numerous color-science & related organizations, and people who know exactly what they are talking about is this: *"Contrast ratio is the single most important factor that determines display image quality"*, but of course it isn't the only one, just the most significant one that compensates for a ton of possible shortcomings. Unless you are after competitive MP gaming, where input lag and response times are very important and there is no time to look around and enjoy graphics, using a TN panel like ASUS ROG makes little sense for general gaming, where image quality takes heavy precedence over other factors. For an SP and general entertainment gamer, a *display must have 2 important qualities to deliver the best in-game immersion*. 1 = Image Quality = high CR (CR=contrast ratio). 2 = motion = 120Hz light-strobing / ULMB / LightBoost / FG2421's Turbo 240Hz.

Eizo Foris FG2421 uses one of the 2 rare consumer monitor panels with 5000:1 contrast ratio (which is 4x-5x times better than ASUS ROG's) and is the only monitor that has *BOTH qualities* - *excellent image* due to high CR & *excellent motion (Turbo 240Hz Light-Strobing)*. With ASUS ROG you only get great motion without great image quality. With most other VA panels you don't get good motion and only get good image quality, but not one that great because other VA panels are limited to only about 2500-3000:1 CR, while FG2421 has CR of about 4300:1 after calibration. The biggest issue with FG2421 is that *there are some BAD units out there* due to VA panel lottery. I've seen horrible units, but I also know of several people who purchased 5x units in a row and each unit received was excellent, just like the one I received. Quality control for ASUS ROG is definitely much better, but a low contrast TN panel is a lot contrast TN panel no matter how tight quality control is.


----------



## Anarion

All the arguments are invalid and based on personal preference and wallet. To me all kind of panels have issues and drawbacks. I used IPS, VA and TN in past all of the have issues. You must always sacrifice something to gain something else with all those technologies. The truth is that most PC monitors are too expensive or lets say more expensive than what they should cost. I still see 550 euros for a 24" 1080p monitor which is too much. Swift is expensive too. The new ultra wide panels are certainly too expensive and they do not offer much feature nor they are fast. Even if the monitor cost above 1000 euros/dollar you still gonna have drawbacks. The more I read about the panels the more issues I discover. I think it's gonna take some years till we see a proper pc monitor without any drawback. It''s always about something with pc monitors. No matter the cost they always have issues. Be it latency, colour accuracy, pixel response times, backlight bleed, artifacts, stand, refresh rate etc. For now we have to shop according to our needs and usage and even then we gonna have complains and win/lose the panel quality lottery.


----------



## Doomedx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorcar*
> 
> I use here a piece of cotton with a litte water on it...and another piece completaly dry...so clean and dry very fast...looks new always.


haha thanks, it works.. now is my swift clean as is new :d


----------



## Falkentyne

I just see a lot of flamboyant egos in this thread.
People with pristine monitors thinking that people who have monitors with problems, are "bums" and 'low lives' and "poor jerks' while they sit there and think they're in heaven with their monitors with "no issues." And they also think money is made of water, and can just slap down $3,000 on video cards or on a couple of swifts and "big deal."

It's depressing to read just how *evil* and haughty the human ego is, and their lack of respect for people around them.
I was considering a monitor like this for the future, but no thanks. I'm happy with my *27* 1080p 1080p monitor, with NO inversion issues, NO strange AC issues, NO blurry text, and I'll sit back and *enjoy* it, regardless of what the panel elitists think.

I just hope Asus gets its act together. Otherwise, the benq 8 bit TN panel with gsync, freesync or blur reduction 2.0 simply can't come soon enough...

Now if it's the gsync module causing the issues...well, then that means that's on Nvidia's hands..

But the oval backlight bleed horrible pattern? That happened on the Asus VG27H also....nice to see they STILL didn't fix that on some samples....


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> All the arguments are invalid and based on personal preference and wallet. To me all kind of panels have issues and drawbacks. I used IPS, VA and TN in past all of the have issues. You must always sacrifice something to gain something else with all those technologies. The truth is that most PC monitors are too expensive or lets say more expensive than what they should cost. I still see 550 euros for a 24" 1080p monitor which is too much. Swift is expensive too. The new ultra wide panels are certainly too expensive and they do not offer much feature nor they are fast. Even if the monitor cost above 1000 euros/dollar you still gonna have drawbacks. The more I read about the panels the more issues I discover. I think it's gonna take some years till we see a proper pc monitor without any drawback. It''s always about something with pc monitors. No matter the cost they always have issues. Be it latency, colour accuracy, pixel response times, backlight bleed, artifacts, stand, refresh rate etc. For now we have to shop according to our needs and usage and even then we gonna have complains and win/lose the panel quality lottery.


Fully agree with that. When I look for monitors it honestly stresses me out, because there is no "perfect" one. I wanted to pick up the Swift few weeks ago, I actually placed the order but canceled at last minute. This thread is such a major turn off with all the "issues" people are reporting. I'm dying to try out a 120hz for gaming because I've been 60hz forever. I'm not going back to 1080p, so it's my only option.


----------



## macmall

Got my new Swift today, same as the last no dead pixels but a little bit black light bleed but that's fine, I haven't had a chance to try any games out to see if they fixed the inversion problem and to tell you the truth I really don't want to know.....the Swift is a sweet piece of hardware....my fingers are crossed! I'll update back with my findings.

I'm not hating on Asus, I like their products and buy them all the time, I guess I just value a dollar more then some do, I was raised poor and I can remember times when all we had were 3 cans of food with the labels ripped off so it was a treat every night cause we never knew what we would be eating lol









I didn't mean to come across are rude or crass, I apologize to anyone that took offense.









Edit: Well it has inversion, this is a Nov model and IMO I think its on every swift, I just think some people dismiss it or don't notice it....Well, it was fun but I guess its time to wait for a BenQ or LG to come out with their ISP [email protected] Until then Newegg is selling Acer 144's for $209....


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I just see a lot of flamboyant egos in this thread.
> People with pristine monitors thinking that people who have monitors with problems, are "bums" and 'low lives' and "poor jerks' while they sit there and think they're in heaven with their monitors with "no issues." And they also think money is made of water, and can just slap down $3,000 on video cards or on a couple of swifts and "big deal."
> 
> It's depressing to read just how *evil* and haughty the human ego is, and their lack of respect for people around them.
> I was considering a monitor like this for the future, but no thanks. I'm happy with my *27* 1080p 1080p monitor, with NO inversion issues, NO strange AC issues, NO blurry text, and I'll sit back and *enjoy* it, regardless of what the panel elitists think.
> 
> I just hope Asus gets its act together. Otherwise, the benq 8 bit TN panel with gsync, freesync or blur reduction 2.0 simply can't come soon enough...
> 
> Now if it's the gsync module causing the issues...well, then that means that's on Nvidia's hands..
> 
> But the oval backlight bleed horrible pattern? That happened on the Asus VG27H also....nice to see they STILL didn't fix that on some samples....


Same goes for you as well. Not all Swifts have problems you know or else Asus would have been forced to withdraw all of them from the market. Also people with problematic units think that all the product line is faulty. Like I said all monitors have problems. The Eizo Forris is no exception too. The BenQs also. All the pc monitors from the very cheap one to most expensive premium one are prone to technical problems and problematic units. This happens for ages now in the market. A unit can have backlight bleeding and another unit not. A unit can have a yellow tint another not and so go on. Swifts are no exception. The price of the product can never guarantee the lack of issues. For example I saw those new ultra wide 1000k monitors and I saw some of them have obvious backlight bleeding problems in the videos. Won't say which model or company for obvious reasons this is not the thread to do so.
My unit has no blurry/flickering issues nor I see that inversion effect in any of the games I play. From what I read the pixel inversion is a characteristic of the 120hz/144hz monitors and is not tied exclusively on the Swift. From the other side when you buy a "beta" first of the kind product don't expect the perfect thing. Like I said on previous post there is no such thing as perfect monitor. The issues with the pc monitors are countless. Don't expect people with problem free units to write on the forum. Most of the time people discuss about the problems or their complains in a product thread.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Same goes for you as well. Not all Swifts have problems you know or else Asus would have been forced to withdraw all of them from the market. Also people with problematic units think that all the product line is faulty. Like I said all monitors have problems. The Eizo Forris is no exception too. The BenQs also. All the pc monitors from the very cheap one to most expensive premium one are prone to technical problems and problematic units. This happens for ages now in the market. A unit can have backlight bleeding and another unit not. A unit can have a yellow tint another not and so go on. Swifts are no exception. The price of the product can never guarantee the lack of issues. For example I saw those new ultra wide 1000k monitors and I saw some of them have obvious backlight bleeding problems in the videos. Won't say which model or company for obvious reasons this is not the thread to do so.
> My unit has no blurry/flickering issues nor I see that inversion effect in any of the games I play. From what I read the pixel inversion is a characteristic of the 120hz/144hz monitors and is not tied exclusively on the Swift. From the other side when you buy a "beta" first of the kind product don't expect the perfect thing. Like I said on previous post there is no such thing as perfect monitor. The issues with the pc monitors are countless. Don't expect people with problem free units to write on the forum. Most of the time people discuss about the problems or their complains in a product thread.


"From what I read the pixel inversion is a characteristic of the 120hz/144hz monitors and is not tied exclusively on the Swift."

Wow, I feel stupid....I had no clue and thought that it wasn't normal, you'll have to excuse my ignorance, this is my first 120-144mhz panel....Yeah I saw this article here: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-g2460pg/

"The refresh rate was set to 144Hz, although this didn't affect the key readings mentioned here and only had a fairly subtle effect on the overall image. At 144Hz there were some mild 'inversion artifacts', particularly towards the far left of the screen. These manifested themselves as a given shade being composed of very faint horizontal stripes of a shade slightly lighter and darker than the desired shade (interlacing). This was very faint and is also a pretty much universal trait on 120Hz-144Hz monitors. Setting the refresh rate to 120Hz reduced this and setting to 100Hz as good as eliminated it - just something to note, not something to worry about. Note that very similar observations to those in the table were made when connecting to a modern AMD GPU, but ULMB is not available unless you're using a compatible Nvidia GPU (more on that later"


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Not everyone works hard for their money but that's another subject for another time in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll be realistic, $800 for a TN panel is like an $8000 TV or w/e......You can get a 1440p for like $350 bucks, you can go out and get a 1080p 144mhz for like $240.....
> I never said my expectations were that it was perfect , I said damn near flawless.....there is a difference. I understand that its not going to be perfect but it should be damn close IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "specially since this is cutting edge technology, there's going to inevitably be minor issues."
> 
> These aren't minor issues.....we're not talking about a dead pixel or two or some black light bleed, we're talking game breaking issues...monitors that won't turn on and Pixel Inversion that makes the whole screen look like a screen door, or blurry text or green bars, or horizontal lines.....etc....etc....I think you get my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There's no such thing as a perfect technology anywhere for any price"
> 
> Again I don't think you understand, no one is saying it should be prefect but it should be close.....as close as they can get to it.....unless they want to lower the price and say "since this is new tech and it might fail, we're going to charge you less" because the most important thing is our customers and their satisfaction. Look like I said, if this thing was priced around 300-500, It wouldn't bother me as much but some people are paying $800-1000+tax+shipping.
> 
> "The car analogy is very flawed."
> 
> Ok....why? lol....its easy to just say that, why?
> 
> Just so you know, not trying to come across as crass or mean, I'm just trying to understand your way of thinking and why you give a pass to a company that makes millions of dollars and should have enough QC to insure that when their selling a product it reaches a certain standard or the won't sell it. Being the first to something isn't as important as being the first to work well, look no further then the MP3 player....
> 
> Ipod wasn't the first MP3 player......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_media_player


I understand everything you're saying and I'll reiterate that you cannot expect a "flawless" product for just $800. Despite what some in this thread claim, TN is not inherently an inferior technology compared to VA or IPS, it just has certain trade offs like the others do. Even the trumpeted OLED will have trade offs when it arrives. As for the car analogy, it's apples to oranges, one costs several thousands of dollars new and can be taken to a dealership for repairs. The other is a piece of electronics that doesn't go through vigorous federal and manufacturer safety/qc inspections and costs less than one thousand.

You can't realistically expect a relatively low cost consumer electronic to have the same workmanship as a piece of engineering that costs several thousands of dollars. While $800 may seem a lot, keep in mind that things like GTX Titans were selling for $1000+ a piece when they were released and some CPUs right now cost more than this monitor does. So in the grand scheme of things, it's not that expensive. And no I'm not being condescending, "evil" or whatever else that poster above me described, it's just a fact. BTW to put this in perspective, last year I purchased a local dimming high end Sony TV for several thousand dollars and it had major bloom issues and I didn't go on the forums complaining that I expected a flawless product because I knew panel technology (especially LCD) is inherently problematic no matter what the price. So what did I do? I ended up returning it and getting a Panasonic plasma TV instead. Since you're unhappy with the supposed inversion (which I suspect you'll find on other 144 Hz panels), you may be able to try your luck elsewhere.


----------



## macmall

So just to confirm, this is normal? This is what another poster posted and its exactly what I have.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> So just to confirm, this is normal? This is what another poster posted and its exactly what I have.


I don't remember it being THAT bad on mine (August), maybe the green background makes it worse. But yes, it's the "inversion" issue. When I'll get my replacement I'll check if it has the same amount of inversion.


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> I don't remember it being THAT bad on mine (August), maybe the green background makes it worse. But yes, it's the "inversion" issue. When I'll get my replacement I'll check if it has the same amount of inversion.


Thank you, I appreciate it as do others i'm sure.


----------



## Quasimojo

If anyone's been looking to buy one, they're in stock again right now at Newegg and NCIXus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> Normally I would agree with you but for $800-1000 for ONE single monitor that's a TN panel I expect near flawlessness...if they can't promise that it shouldn't be $800.....it should be like $300.
> 
> I work hard for my money, I have kids and a mortgage and car payments, $800 is a lot of money to me and to others, if I went out and bought a brand new car and drove it home and the next day I went to drive it and the headlights didn't work and the Wind shield wipers were broke, you'd be pissed and take the car back...
> 
> When you're selling a premium product that has a high retail price tag, you're damn straight me and others are nitpicking ...come on man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to send my Rog Swift back cause it had horrible pixel inversion, tomorrow I get my second and my last if it has any issues and will go buy a cheap [email protected]:
> 
> 
> 
> We all work hard for our money, it doesn't grow on trees for anyone. And let's be realistic, this is a $800 display, not $8000+ so you can't expect perfection from a mass produced product. Especially since this is cutting edge technology, there's going to inevitably be minor issues. There's no such thing as a perfect technology anywhere for any price. The car analogy is very flawed.
Click to expand...

I'm with macmall on this to some extent. Any $800 television that suffered these types of widespread problems would be considered junk by most people here. The fact that this is the only option for this feature set (for now) shouldn't give it a pass. We're not talking about it merely being "imperfect". Backlight bleed, bad pixels on some models - all acceptable, as long as it's consistent with what you can expect from other $800 displays. However, if you bought an $800 television, uneven backlighting, flickering, spontaneously shutting off or any sort of artifacting would be automatic reasons for return and criticism.

The price premium of the Swift makes it more reasonable to compare it to what would be expected from an $1800 television, though.


----------



## mkyeny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> So just to confirm, this is normal? This is what another poster posted and its exactly what I have.]


Yeah, that was the easiest/fastest way for me to get a shot of it (just load up the Trine menu and jump up and down). I've had two of the Swift monitors with models about 3 months apart from each other and the inversion was identical on both. Almost all of the games I play (rpgs like Guild Wars 2, Dragon Age Inquisition, Witcher 2 and so on) showed it to some degree on most moving objects.

The main problem with the inversion is I have had a few 120/144hz monitors as well as an Auria EQ276W and this was never a thing. I immediately noticed something wrong with the Swift and waited a few months hoping it would get fixed. It makes moving objects lose detail and look bad. It's demonstrated in the PixPerAn/UFO test in all the reviews I looked at: Prad, Overclockers, TFTCentral, PC Monitors.

Every panel has the issue. It was in all the review samples and it's still being reported to this day. It's not something I can live with, but it's clear a lot of people do not notice it or can accept it.


----------



## vladz

What software or best games to use to test inversion???


----------



## skywalker311

Hey everyone. Well I just got my ROG swift a few days ago and it so killer. I never new that gaming would be this much better on a G-Sync monitor.
Don't get me wrong I know that you need a good monitor for gaming but this monitor blew me away.
This is my first Killer monitor and I need to ask how to hook up the USB the right way.
I have a Maximus VI formula motherboard and I have the monitor hook up to one of the 3.0 usb ports in the back.
Now my keyboard is hook up to the monitor and it works but I also have my mouse connected to my keyboard on the top usb port.
The mouse is power up but it just wont work.
Is there a correct port that the usb needs to be plug go into.
If so can someone please let me know which port.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Does DSR work w/ SLI?

Want to try something on this RoG Swift.

While I love casual gaming on the RoG Swift, I'm loving my newest monitor:

the Dell UP2715K "5K"


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Does DSR work w/ SLI?
> 
> Want to try something on this RoG Swift.
> 
> While I love casual gaming on the RoG Swift, I'm loving my newest monitor:
> 
> the Dell UP2715K "5K"


DSR does work with SLI, however, DSR + SLI + GSync does NOT work. (Yet.. they are working on it)


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I didn't notice a reply to your question... I run 1400x900 16:10 stretch and it works fine!


----------



## BrightCandle

I have tested mine in trine and I can't spot any form of inversion. My monitor simply doesn't show the inversion issue temporarily it only shows it once there has been a blacked out screen and then the entire screen is inverted. I don't believe that is a persistent fault across all screens (design), I believe that is a fault with that screen and its replacement.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> DSR does work with SLI, however, DSR + SLI + GSync does NOT work. (Yet.. they are working on it)


Woah purple grays and blacks! Ewww. I hated that in VG248QE and it was un-correctable with any calibration. I surely hope ASUS ROG Swift does NOT have that problem!


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Color accuracy does not determine image quality. The nearly-unanimous agreement of the vast majority of display technology experts, professional display calibrators and reviewers, numerous color-science & related organizations, and people who know exactly what they are talking about is this: *"Contrast ratio is the single most important factor that determines display image quality"*, but of course it isn't the only one, just the most significant one that compensates for a ton of possible shortcomings. Unless you are after competitive MP gaming, where input lag and response times are very important and there is no time to look around and enjoy graphics, using a TN panel like ASUS ROG makes little sense for general gaming, where image quality takes heavy precedence over other factors. For an SP and general entertainment gamer, a *display must have 2 important qualities to deliver the best in-game immersion*. 1 = Image Quality = high CR (CR=contrast ratio). 2 = motion = 120Hz light-strobing / ULMB / LightBoost / FG2421's Turbo 240Hz.
> 
> Eizo Foris FG2421 uses one of the 2 rare consumer monitor panels with 5000:1 contrast ratio (which is 4x-5x times better than ASUS ROG's) and is the only monitor that has *BOTH qualities* - *excellent image* due to high CR & *excellent motion (Turbo 240Hz Light-Strobing)*. With ASUS ROG you only get great motion without great image quality. With most other VA panels you don't get good motion and only get good image quality, but not one that great because other VA panels are limited to only about 2500-3000:1 CR, while FG2421 has CR of about 4300:1 after calibration. The biggest issue with FG2421 is that *there are some BAD units out there* due to VA panel lottery. I've seen horrible units, but I also know of several people who purchased 5x units in a row and each unit received was excellent, just like the one I received. Quality control for ASUS ROG is definitely much better, but a low contrast TN panel is a lot contrast TN panel no matter how tight quality control is.


I think my previous post came across the wrong way, since it wasn't about image quality. The points I mentioned were things that would stop me from a purchase. Decent color accuracy matters to me, because I only want one monitor for all my purposes. I'm also rather sensitive when it comes to latency and I noticed an improvement coming from an IPS. It was about my preference, not that I think the FG2421 is a bad product.

Anarion said it a lot better. Every panel and monitor has its drawbacks and it's a matter of what someone is looking for.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I have tested mine in trine and I can't spot any form of inversion. My monitor simply doesn't show the inversion issue temporarily it only shows it once there has been a blacked out screen and then the entire screen is inverted. I don't believe that is a persistent fault across all screens (design), I believe that is a fault with that screen and its replacement.


Adding your Swift's manufacturing date would be helpful.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Adding your Swift's manufacturing date would be helpful.


Its from October. Although the original one I think was June (one of the first preorder ones anyhow) and it didn't have this problem either.

I jumped up and down in trine on various backgrounds and was really looking for it, I have seen the inversion on the desktop and in games for the entire screen and its usually pretty obvious but I just couldn't find it around movement. I also can't find the pattern in the fire demo either, which I think was another example of the inversion pattern working its magic.


----------



## skywalker311

Need help with the USB port on the monitor.
I have a Maximus VI formula motherboard and I have the monitor hook up to one of the 3.0 usb ports in the back.
Now my keyboard is hook up to the monitor and it works but I also have my mouse connected to my keyboard on the top usb port.
The mouse is power up but it just wont work.
Is there a correct port that the usb needs to be plug into.
If so can someone please let me know which port.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalker311*
> 
> Need help with the USB port on the monitor.
> I have a Maximus VI formula motherboard and I have the monitor hook up to one of the 3.0 usb ports in the back.
> Now my keyboard is hook up to the monitor and it works but I also have my mouse connected to my keyboard on the top usb port.
> The mouse is power up but it just wont work.
> Is there a correct port that the usb needs to be plug into.
> If so can someone please let me know which port.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The monitor came with a USB 3.0 A plug to B plug cable, did you use it to connect the monitor's USB hub to the PC? Why did you plug the mouse into the keyboard and not into the other port on the monitor?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> DSR does work with SLI, however, DSR + SLI + GSync does NOT work. (Yet.. they are working on it)


I tried disabling G-Sync in NVCP but it still didn't show DSR in the options(?).

How do I get DSR to show up in the NVCP w/ SLI?


----------



## skywalker311

Yes I connect the usb plug that came with the swift monitor to one of the 3.0 usb ports on the back of the motherboard.
I just want to see if there is a correct spot for it or can you just plug it into any of the usb ports and it will work.
Now my keyboard has two usb plugs and two ports.
so I plug both into the monitor and my keyboard worked but my mouse didn't.
My mouse power was on but I had no movement on the screen.
See I use one of the usb ports on my keyboard to charge my cell phone and the other for the mouse.
That why I have both keyboard plugs going into my monitor.


----------



## finalheaven

For those interested, Acer is releasing an IPS/AHVA 144hz 27inch G-Sync Monitor. Won't be 1ms probably but its IPS/AHVA.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1533897/acer-27in-ips-avha-144hz-g-sync-1440p-monitor-not-tn-like-rog-swift


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalheaven*
> 
> For those interested, Acer is releasing an IPS/AHVA 144hz 27inch G-Sync Monitor. Won't be 1ms probably but its IPS/AHVA.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1533897/acer-27in-ips-avha-144hz-g-sync-1440p-monitor-not-tn-like-rog-swift


Yes was looking at that over at Guru3D, about time too bet it won't be cheap..


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> So just to confirm, this is normal? This is what another poster posted and its exactly what I have.


I just downloaded Trine and tried to reproduce it. Can't see any of this at low or high frame rates, so I think it's not normal. Mine is from November.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *side37*
> 
> This gave me the idea to check if the power supply from my old Clevo laptop was compatible and turns out it's also 19v with the same DC plug and polarity. I've connected it up and it's working fine so far so I'll see how it goes over the next few days. This one is even bigger overkill at 9.47 amps.


Still running fine here on the MSI adpater, and the Asus adapter is still problematic on the MSI laptop, so I think I'll be chasing a replacement adapter thru RMA on Monday hopefully the store I got it from can help


----------



## Pikaru

In stock on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

EDIT: Still in stock as of 4:24PM Central.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> In stock on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> EDIT: Still in stock as of 4:24PM Central.


Once I saw this, I was going to buy it. But now that all these companies are releases other monitors like it, I'll wait for a price drop


----------



## SteezyTN

Plus amazon charges tax for me. I would be paying $867. I'm not down for paying that much.


----------



## Egzi

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-xb270hu-wqhd-gsync-with-ips-panel,2.html

Maybe wait for the IPS Gsync Monitor?


----------



## guyinthecorner1

I just bought the rog swift today and I noticed something disturbing. When I set the display to 144HZ, my 970 does not downclock when idle. It runs at 900 MHz and goes up to 1200 MHz. I googled this problem and it seems like this affects a lot of users. When I drop the refresh rate down, the problem stops but I would really like to use 144 Hz. Does anyone have a fix for this?
Also, do I need to install anything from the driver CD?


----------



## 5150 Joker

I made this video for all to watch using 240 fps capture on the iphone 6. Not sure I see the inversion issue here.






Enable HD to see it more clearly.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I just bought the rog swift today and I noticed something disturbing. When I set the display to 144HZ, my 970 does not downclock when idle. It runs at 900 MHz and goes up to 1200 MHz. I googled this problem and it seems like this affects a lot of users. When I drop the refresh rate down, the problem stops but I would really like to use 144 Hz. Does anyone have a fix for this?
> Also, do I need to install anything from the driver CD?


It's not really a problem. Why would you need to run 144hz on your desktop? Just switch to 60hz then run 144hz when you game.


----------



## quovadis123

Guys
I was on the verge of buying a Rog, then like a silly nut I bought the BENQ 32" BL3201Ph instead.
What a nightmare these 4k monitors are.

60 hz feels like molasses in far cry 4. Yes the colors and landscapes are stunning, but it's impossible to react quickly.

On a 4k monitor it's also impossible to use photoshop or illustrator, because the palettes are way too small. You need to put your face up to the screen to see anything.

Basically, if any one reads this, and was considering a 4k monitor of any size...do not go there!!

I have questions questions about the ROG. It's a 144hz TN panel? How do the colors compare to an IPS or AHVA?
Do you guys need to scale windows to 125% or 150%.
Is the Rog good for any other applications apart from gaming?


----------



## side37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico67*
> 
> Still running fine here on the MSI adpater, and the Asus adapter is still problematic on the MSI laptop, so I think I'll be chasing a replacement adapter thru RMA on Monday hopefully the store I got it from can help


Yep mine has not turned itself on for the last 2 nights since moving it to my laptop adapter so I think you're right about it being a power supply issue. I was thinking of contacting the ASUS service centre in Melbourne and seeing if I can exchange it with them, the store I got it from would probably just do the same thing.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys
> I was on the verge of buying a Rog, then like a silly nut I bought the BENQ 32" BL3201Ph instead.
> What a nightmare these 4k monitors are.
> 
> 60 hz feels like molasses in far cry 4. Yes the colors and landscapes are stunning, but it's impossible to react quickly.
> 
> On a 4k monitor it's also impossible to use photoshop or illustrator, because the palettes are way too small. You need to put your face up to the screen to see anything.
> 
> Basically, if any one reads this, and was considering a 4k monitor of any size...do not go there!!
> 
> I have questions questions about the ROG. It's a 144hz TN panel? How do the colors compare to an IPS or AHVA?
> Do you guys need to scale windows to 125% or 150%.
> Is the Rog good for any other applications apart from gaming?


That's exactly the reason why I think 4K on a 27" monitor is silly. At 1440p the text is small, but not too small.

The Swift has a true 8-bit panel and the colors are rather good, but a TN can't reproduce the vibrant colors of an IPS. We got a BenQ AHVA recently and while I think the colors are somewhat off (yet vibrant), the black reproduction is better than on the Swift.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I made this video for all to watch using 240 fps capture on the iphone 6. Not sure I see the inversion issue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enable HD to see it more clearly.


Thanks for the video. You're saying you really don't see the vertical lines all over the place when the screen is scrolling?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> Thanks for the video. You're saying you really don't see the vertical lines all over the place when the screen is scrolling?


Those vertical lines aren't visible in person, it's just something the iphone camera captured. I've got another video incoming at 60 Hz and it looks nearly identical. I also have a 10 bit LG IPS display next to my Swift that I'll also take a video from using the same game at the same spot to compare.

EDIT:

Swift at 60 Hz:


----------



## Obrigado

• SN: E7LMQSXXXXXX - production in July 2014
• no pixel inversion artifact

• SN: E8LMQSXXXXXX - production in August 2014
• no pixel inversion artifact

• SN: E8LMQSXXXXXX - production in September 2014
• no pixel inversion artifact

• SN: E9LMQSXXXXXX - production in October 2014
• Problems of pixel inversion artifact visible especially on light colors

• SN: EBLMQSXXXXXX - production in November 2014
• Serious problems of pixel inversion artifact


----------



## caymandive

In other news Acer announcing 1440p 144Hz Gsync monitor with IPS! Can't wait to hear what is announced at CES this year from Acer and maybe some other monitor companies. The ROG Swift may be dethroned sooner than we think.

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/151682


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I just bought the rog swift today and I noticed something disturbing. When I set the display to 144HZ, my 970 does not downclock when idle. It runs at 900 MHz and goes up to 1200 MHz. I googled this problem and it seems like this affects a lot of users. When I drop the refresh rate down, the problem stops but I would really like to use 144 Hz. Does anyone have a fix for this?
> Also, do I need to install anything from the driver CD?


Can confirm, mine does the exact same thing. But from the power meter its not consuming vast amounts of power, its not like the GPU is actually on high usage its just higher clocked.

Its better than the alternative which is where performance is awful or stuttering which is what I had on a pair of 680s. 144hz on the desktop is really noticeable so its not something I recommend you turn off, once you get used to high frame rate 60hz feels very sluggish.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Those vertical lines aren't visible in person, it's just something the iphone camera captured. I've got another video incoming at 60 Hz and it looks nearly identical. I also have a 10 bit LG IPS display next to my Swift that I'll also take a video from using the same game at the same spot to compare.


So this is what I see using my phone camera:

http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/IMG_20150104_1431531_zps8f60614b.jpg.html

That certainly shows an amount of inversion, but I don't get anything as bad as yours but notably my camera quality is obviously much worse. I am tempted to try a different monitor now to just see if this is a common thing cameras pick up from monitors, because I know in the past taking pictures of LCDs has produced some pretty odd artefacts that were not how the eyes saw the image. I do not see an inversion on my screen at all, it looks great, the still images and recorded images do not represent what I see at all.


----------



## BrightCandle

I was thinking maybe this is somewhat an artefact of exposure time since the image in actual fact takes time to be produced and the eyes accept all sorts of things which we don't end up perceiving. In the CRT days if you had a long exposure time you would see the image be brighter where the beam was and darker further away or with a very fast exposure you would see just a strip of image and the rest of the screen was black. Of course the end result of which wasn't that people saw that, we saw a solid image (certainly at >100hz or so).

So I decided to get the pocket camera out since it can set ISO 80 through 1600 @ 10 mpixels and see if I got some different results. I cropped the images to the character in the purple mist to save some space since these are all taken at 10 mpixels.

80
http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/100_zpseddf3541.png.html

100
http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/1600_zps9f624946.png.html

200
http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/200_zpsd0577a71.png.html

400
http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/400_zps668dc05a.png.html

800
http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/80_zpsd173efaf.png.html

1600
http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/800_zps7712ba6e.png.html

All that really shows is different cameras show different issues with the image, all be it still showing some amount of screen door or inversion or other strange effects. The different exposures do produce different images but there isn't an obvious progression of the artefacts, presumably because none of the timings match that of the monitors refresh rate (144hz in this case).


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hi there, I have my SWIFT since BlackFriday Sale here in Germany and I am loving it. Can´t see Dead Pixels or any other Problems. I have a Question for FULL RGB Support. Since last NVIDA Driver I can select FULL RGB via the Driver Settings. Do I have to do more or thats it? I read about Customer Resolutions and other Thing that are needed to really use the FULL RGB Signal.

Thank you Guys


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Hi there, I have my SWIFT since BlackFriday Sale here in Germany and I am loving it. Can´t see Dead Pixels or any other Problems. I have a Question for FULL RGB Support. Since last NVIDA Driver I can select FULL RGB via the Driver Settings. Do I have to do more or thats it? I read about Customer Resolutions and other Thing that are needed to really use the FULL RGB Signal.
> 
> Thank you Guys


You just need to ensure it's set to Full RGB.I think it's set on Full RGB by default if not change it to. You don't have to do anything else.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I was thinking maybe this is somewhat an artefact of exposure time since the image in actual fact takes time to be produced and the eyes accept all sorts of things which we don't end up perceiving. In the CRT days if you had a long exposure time you would see the image be brighter where the beam was and darker further away or with a very fast exposure you would see just a strip of image and the rest of the screen was black. Of course the end result of which wasn't that people saw that, we saw a solid image (certainly at >100hz or so).
> 
> So I decided to get the pocket camera out since it can set ISO 80 through 1600 @ 10 mpixels and see if I got some different results. I cropped the images to the character in the purple mist to save some space since these are all taken at 10 mpixels.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> All that really shows is different cameras show different issues with the image, all be it still showing some amount of screen door or inversion or other strange effects. The different exposures do produce different images but there isn't an obvious progression of the artefacts, presumably because none of the timings match that of the monitors refresh rate (144hz in this case).


Thanks for the pictures.
Do you get the same artifacts with gsync disabled?
Someone said that his inversion issues went away if gsync was disabled.

But if not, that sounds like a panel issue?


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

I read in other Forums to select FULL RGB via Driver is for Video only, not Games - is there a Fix?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.
> Do you get the same artifacts with gsync disabled?
> Someone said that his inversion issues went away if gsync was disabled.
> 
> But if not, that sounds like a panel issue?


I think the point is that this "issue" isn't even there when looking at it with your own eyes. It takes special camera exposure to even catch this moire pattern and I suspect it has more to do with the camera + AG coating (I've seen the same before on laptops) than it does any hardware faults. If there's one thing I dislike about this monitor it's the heavy AG coating that Asus used - I wish they had opted for semi glossy instead.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> I read in other Forums to select FULL RGB via Driver is for Video only, not Games - is there a Fix?


No its for everything. Games/desktop/browser/OS everywhere. The setting is under desktop colour settings and this affects eveything. The other for videos is under the video settings which is different.


----------



## Egzi

What do you guys set ur Digital Vibrancy on, in the Nvidia Controlpanel? 50% ? (default)


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Welp, I guess I didn't make the cut... I got home this morning and had the shifted pixels on my screen!!! I was like every third row of pixels was shifted to the left.... it was awful









Finally got it to stop by powering off and checking all connections, but now I get this weird flickering light on the whole screen when gsync is on.... I hope this acer drops soon


----------



## mkyeny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I think the point is that this "issue" isn't even there when looking at it with your own eyes. It takes special camera exposure to even catch this moire pattern and I suspect it has more to do with the camera + AG coating (I've seen the same before on laptops) than it does any hardware faults. If there's one thing I dislike about this monitor it's the heavy AG coating that Asus used - I wish they had opted for semi glossy instead.


I think the point is in fact that it is noticeable to some people in everyday use. That is the entire reason it's being brought up in the first place. They see it and know something is wrong, then take pictures and videos to try and show the problem. It's not some imaginary thing that doesn't exist. The pictures of the Trine menu I took are 100% what I saw in person on both monitors that were 3 months apart. Some have the problem, and some have it worse than others...but it is there.

The AG coating and the larger resolution probably amplify the issue for those that see it though, I don't doubt that.


----------



## BrightCandle

I took a picture with vsync on and there is no banding apparent in the picture at all. Its not the coating or a factor of the panel. It appears to be part of how gsync works.

http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/VsyncOff_zps81699b67.png.html


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> What do you guys set ur Digital Vibrancy on, in the Nvidia Controlpanel? 50% ? (default)


set contrast to 50, brightness to 60, color to 100 on all rgb and digital vibrance to 55% (yes 50% is default)


----------



## lowfat

Thought I ended up w/ a great panel. 6 weeks in and now the power button no longer works.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I took a picture with vsync on and there is no banding apparent in the picture at all. Its not the coating or a factor of the panel. It appears to be part of how gsync works.
> 
> http://s673.photobucket.com/user/BrightCandle/media/VsyncOff_zps81699b67.png.html


What we're saying is that --some-- panels have the inversion issue --visible-- to the naked eye and quite blatantly so. Some don't.

Did you see the post above your reply to mine?
One person tested FIVE panels over 5 different manufacturing runs.

The first two or 3 were flawless.
The fourth had inversion issues.
The fifth (November) had *SERIOUS* inversion issues.

So no it's nothing we are imagining.

It's the panel lottery.
(or whatever is causing the inversion in the first place, whether it's the gsync module, the panel polarizer or something else)...

The Asus VG248QE didn't have this inversion issue, but it did have scanline effects in lighitboost mode, particularly at the upper right corner.

Some panels had it so bad that you could see the scanlines on the whole screen. On these bad samples, you could even see it in 144hz non ligihtboost.
Other panels had it where you could faintly detect it at top right in lightboost but was otherwise barely visible.

Most panels had at least a very faint scanlines effect in lightboost.....it's what happened when you accelerated the real time scanout to the highest level (which lightboost did), pushing the panel past what it was designed to be used as, as far as a 'regular' panel is concerned.
You can get the same scanlines effect--although a lesser effect, on the Benq Z series, by using a 1500 Vertical total, which does the same thing--accelerates the scanout.(doesn't matter if blur reduction is on or off, you'll see the faint pattern). Put the Benq Z into Nvidia lightboost mode, and the same scanlines effect you had with Vertical total 1500, become far more intense (lightboost pushes the scanout even harder as that's done through hardware on the LC panel).

These issues with the Swift are not related to problems with accelerated scanout (which are not part of original monitor specificiations, anyway). These issues with the swift are plain and simple hardware defects. People are getting them in plain regular mode on the desktop, then having a 2nd panel not have the issue at all. If one panel has it and a second panel on the exact same system does NOT, well, folks, you have a hardware problem.

You can't say that "hey this Is how it's "Supposed to be played". More like "this is how it's supposed to be RMA'd or swapped for a Benq, Acer or LG....


----------



## 5150 Joker

Here's two more videos, it's not the G-Sync module. One is the swift w/g-sync off, vsync ON and the other is the LG 10 bit display with vsync ON I got running at 60 Hz.

*Swift:*





*
LG:*





Notice the LG has it a bit less? Probably because the AG coating isn't as crappy as the ROG one is. But a lot of this moire pattern is still present in both videos. Again, this pattern is NOT visible to the naked eye on my end so I must not have it as bad as others do. It could be a combination of a bad panel + coating or who knows what. Also, those that claim they don't have it would need to post up some vids/pics of their panels so we can judge. I bet if they use a decent camera, we'll see it just like you do in mine. On a side note, colors in games like Trine just look SO much better on my LG compared to the ROG.


----------



## Egzi

I have a strange issue and was wondering if it is normal.

So I am noticing that when there is a white background, a strange "filter" appears on my panel. Its like there is visible dust on the panel that is only see able when there is white color displayed.

I had this since day one and did not notice it on my old Asus monitor. Normal?


----------



## trAnwhiz

Just got my replacement, it's an October build, the inversion artifacts are probably the same as it was with the August one, so no improvement on that account.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I have a strange issue and was wondering if it is normal.
> 
> So I am noticing that when there is a white background, a strange "filter" appears on my panel. Its like there is visible dust on the panel that is only see able when there is white color displayed.
> 
> I had this since day one and did not notice it on my old Asus monitor. Normal?


You're either seeing pixel inversion, which is like a screen door effect, or the ag coating which looks like dirt.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> You're either seeing pixel inversion, which is like a screen door effect, or the ag coating which looks like dirt.


I think in this thread we mixed up things quite a bit.
What this guy sees is the Anti Galre film which is visible on whites and appears as "dust" this is NOT a pixel inversion thing. It's absolutely normal and not a problem. The Swift uses a medium AG filter in comparisson with other newer monitors which use a lighter semi-glossy one.
Check the reviews from TFTCentral and PCmonitors.info they mention it there.


----------



## Nico67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Thought I ended up w/ a great panel. 6 weeks in and now the power button no longer works.


Try unplugging the AC to the power adapter, and if the screen boots when you plug it back in, then your AC adapter is failing, Mine was starting to get pretty bad at about the 6 week mark, and I'm working on getting it replaced now.


----------



## villain

The character in Trine is tiny. If you get that close with the camera, it might just be picking up the individual pixels and the AG coating. If you can't see it with the naked eye, then I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Here's two more videos, it's not the G-Sync module. One is the swift w/g-sync off, vsync ON and the other is the LG 10 bit display with vsync ON I got running at 60 Hz.
> 
> *Swift:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LG:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the LG has it a bit less? Probably because the AG coating isn't as crappy as the ROG one is. But a lot of this moire pattern is still present in both videos. Again, this pattern is NOT visible to the naked eye on my end so I must not have it as bad as others do. It could be a combination of a bad panel + coating or who knows what. Also, those that claim they don't have it would need to post up some vids/pics of their panels so we can judge. I bet if they use a decent camera, we'll see it just like you do in mine. On a side note, colors in games like Trine just look SO much better on my LG compared to the ROG.


From the videos the movement of the camera has a pretty significant impact on whether you can see the vertical lines. Looks like its angle based.

The odd thing is I have seen the vertical bars problem on the monitor, but only have a black out failure. Both my first one and the current monitor do it (Somewhat differently) and the entire screen is corrupted until the computer is restarted. Its really unnerving to be seeing the effect on movie and picture capture for me but not to be seeing it with my eyes. I still haven't got a good explanation why a restart of the monitor isn't sufficient. I was thinking this could be a DP bandwidth failure and that actually the GPU is reducing the colour quality rather than being a direct failure of the monitor (its the monitors fault as different ones do it differently) and why it persists over power cycles of the monitor.

Sure looks like a coating artefact which could explain why there is no clear pattern for exposure time. Gsync on or off is just a question of angle and minor movements of the camera. Its certainly different on the LG but a similar effect.

I don't know what to make of this. If you can't see it with the eyes then its likely a coating problem, but the ROG also seems to have a failure mode where it inverts, they may not be related to each other at all in cause.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The character in Trine is tiny. If you get that close with the camera, it might just be picking up the individual pixels and the AG coating. If you can't see it with the naked eye, then I don't know what the problem is.


I had tried this. But I actually found out the problem. The power button only quits working when in ULMB mode. ***.


----------



## Stickywulf

I have Trine 2 and have tried to reproduce the vertical lines on the character in the menu screen.
I have all the game graphics quality settings at the highest values.
2560x1440. G-Sync enabled. 144Hz. August build. Graphics driver version 337.88.

From my normal viewing position (about 90cm from the screen) everything looks perfectly normal.
When my face is closer to the screen (about 60cm) and carefully focusing on the character when jumping, I can see the vertical lines.
The lines are most noticeable on the white areas of the characters clothing and looks more like "screen door" effect ie both horizontal and vertical lines.

When I disable gsync, I can't see any screen door effect on the character. Even with my face up close to the screen the image is perfect.

So my conclusion is, Yes, there is some kind of image artefacts in some scenarios with moving objects. I don't believe it's a problem with the monitor panel or the anti-glare coating. The artefacts aren't visible with g-sync disabled so it could be caused by the g-sync hardware or the graphics driver.

Personally, it doesn't bother me at all since I sit a fair distance from the screen. I can imagine it would be distracting for people who sit closer.

On a different note, vertical lines on the desktop or web browser would be a separate issue. Most likely a faulty monitor and unrelated to the screen door effect or pixel inversion.


----------



## Wastedslayer

Just got mine, December 2014 build. I do notice a slight dark spot in the lower right hand corner, but its small and goes unnoticed unless on say a black screen. Other then that first impressions seem okay. Was hoping for a bit more WOW factor with G-Sync, but I've definitely noticed it doing its thing.

Anything you guys want me to check out?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> From the videos the movement of the camera has a pretty significant impact on whether you can see the vertical lines. Looks like its angle based.
> 
> The odd thing is I have seen the vertical bars problem on the monitor, but only have a black out failure. Both my first one and the current monitor do it (Somewhat differently) and the entire screen is corrupted until the computer is restarted. Its really unnerving to be seeing the effect on movie and picture capture for me but not to be seeing it with my eyes. I still haven't got a good explanation why a restart of the monitor isn't sufficient. I was thinking this could be a DP bandwidth failure and that actually the GPU is reducing the colour quality rather than being a direct failure of the monitor (its the monitors fault as different ones do it differently) and why it persists over power cycles of the monitor.
> 
> Sure looks like a coating artefact which could explain why there is no clear pattern for exposure time. Gsync on or off is just a question of angle and minor movements of the camera. Its certainly different on the LG but a similar effect.
> 
> I don't know what to make of this. If you can't see it with the eyes then its likely a coating problem, but the ROG also seems to have a failure mode where it inverts, they may not be related to each other at all in cause.


You know what might be a good test? Try it on a plasma TV or glossy LCD and see if it still does it. My Panasonic plasma has minimal coating so I might just hook my box to it and see if I see the same thing as my monitors.


----------



## trAnwhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> I have Trine 2 and have tried to reproduce the vertical lines on the character in the menu screen.
> I have all the game graphics quality settings at the highest values.
> 2560x1440. G-Sync enabled. 144Hz. August build. Graphics driver version 337.88.
> 
> From my normal viewing position (about 90cm from the screen) everything looks perfectly normal.
> When my face is closer to the screen (about 60cm) and carefully focusing on the character when jumping, I can see the vertical lines.
> The lines are most noticeable on the white areas of the characters clothing and looks more like "screen door" effect ie both horizontal and vertical lines.
> 
> When I disable gsync, I can't see any screen door effect on the character. Even with my face up close to the screen the image is perfect.
> 
> So my conclusion is, Yes, there is some kind of image artefacts in some scenarios with moving objects. I don't believe it's a problem with the monitor panel or the anti-glare coating. The artefacts aren't visible with g-sync disabled so it could be caused by the g-sync hardware or the graphics driver.
> 
> Personally, it doesn't bother me at all since I sit a fair distance from the screen. I can imagine it would be distracting for people who sit closer.
> 
> On a different note, vertical lines on the desktop or web browser would be a separate issue. Most likely a faulty monitor and unrelated to the screen door effect or pixel inversion.


It's because G-Sync forces the monitor to refresh at a lower rate. Lower refresh rate = more vertical lines


----------



## Strider49

My Swift has been here with me for about two weeks now, and I'm glad to report that it has none of the problems reported on this page with the letter G (knock, knock, knock on wood): http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift.
The monitor has some clouding pattern and backlight bleeding on the edges, but nothing too exaggerated. No dead or bright/stuck pixels so far. However, I can identify the green blur mentioned there in the leading edges of the gray and black bars, when performing the BlurBusters inversion artifacts test (moving solid colors thick) at a speed of either 11, 13 or 15 pixels/sec. As to the famous alternate bright and dark vertical lines of pixels so many people are seeing, I honestly can't see them with the naked eye in the Far Cry 3 video provided on the same page. I can certainly see some pattern in the red or orange portion of the flame when ULMB is activated, but it's nowhere near as pronounced as in the photo presented there, it's more like the pattern in the Alienware AW2310. And I have to be really close to the screen to even be able to identify it.

So, moving forward, I'm currently using the test settings from the PC Monitors review, i.e, Picture Mode=User; Contrast=50; R=96; G=97; B=100 and with a brightness of 26. I didn't know if I should apply the ICC profile provided in there, because the colors out of the box were already good to me, taking into account the type of panel used. But I ended up doing so, and now the colors are more saturated and pleasing, so I'm keeping it. Perhaps Gamma, by default, was not right there at 2.2, don't know. Nevertheless, the Swift can't quite compete in this regard with the IPS panel in the Philips TV I was previously using. I find the contrast performance to be good, can easily identify details in dark scenes, but the AG coating is a little distracting, the bright colored areas look very grainy because of it.

Other settings that I've found to give me more or less the same image quality as the ones from PC Monitors without the need for an ICC profile though are the following: Picture Mode=User; Contrast=50; R=95; G=95; B=100; Brightness=26 (user-dependent) in conjunction with these adjustments in the NVIDIA Control Panel: Brightness slider to 45%, Contrast to 45% and Gamma to 0.85. These should apply to all games as well as the desktop, so there's an advantage over the ICC profile.

I have to say that the gamma shift is very apparent in the desktop and while browsing the net (bottom edge of the screen looking washed out versus top edge looking supersaturated), even when looking dead-on at the centre of the Swift, not so in games. One certainly adapts to it, but it was a bit unpleasing at first... Not that I was expecting it to be much different, being a TN panel.
Finally, I'll conclude my report by saying what is bothering me the most about my Swift right now. In the Lagom grayscale gradient test I'm able to identify extremely thin and faint lines in the darker tones, that appear to be of a greenish or pinkish color. The rest of the spectrum is smooth (even though I'm able to resolve very, very thin lines when approaching my nose to the screen). Those lines in the darker region of the spectrum are present even before changing the default settings of the monitor and applying the ICC profile, and the effect only gets worse after making these changes (they get a little more prominent, dense and that apparent greenish or pinkish tone that I was talking about becomes more evident on some of them, even though it's extremely faint). The rest of the spectrum shows no obvious changes.

The bummer here is that I'm experiencing banding on sites like this one: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience (I can see some bands in the gray and there's also some sort of artifacts; the same is observable in Geforce Experience) or the Steam pages/client. In the Steam homepage, the transition from blue to gray or black is not smooth and I can easily spot some shades of green. Besides that, the same kind of artifacts is also very evident there. I've read these are compression artifacts, but I never noticed them before making the transition to 2560x1440, so it's a little awkward and distracting to have them on screen. On the other hand, no obvious banding on OC.net or HardForum or Overclockers UK. Is anyone seeing this?
In Thief, the game I've been playing on the Swift, I can notice banding in the first loading screen (before and during prologue), in the bottom of the image, where the fog meets the sea. I've noticed it too in-game near light sources, but nowhere else. Don't know if this is engine related or not, but reverting to default display settings doesn't help.

So, these are my first impressions of the Swift. I still have to test G-Sync in other kind of games. G-Sync is activated out of the box in the NCP, but I've yet to feel its presence in Thief. Have to try ULMB in games too. Been using it on the desktop and while browsing the web and wow... it's really awesome, a whole new experience.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> My Swift has been here with me for about two weeks now, and I'm glad to report that it has none of the problems reported on this page with the letter G (knock, knock, knock on wood): http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift.
> The monitor has some clouding pattern and backlight bleeding on the edges, but nothing too exaggerated. No dead or bright/stuck pixels so far. However, I can identify the green blur mentioned there in the leading edges of the gray and black bars, when performing the BlurBusters inversion artifacts test (moving solid colors thick) at a speed of either 11, 13 or 15 pixels/sec. As to the famous alternate bright and dark vertical lines of pixels so many people are seeing, I honestly can't see them with the naked eye in the Far Cry 3 video provided on the same page. I can certainly see some pattern in the red or orange portion of the flame when ULMB is activated, but it's nowhere near as pronounced as in the photo presented there, it's more like the pattern in the Alienware AW2310. And I have to be really close to the screen to even be able to identify it.
> 
> So, moving forward, I'm currently using the test settings from the PC Monitors review, i.e, Picture Mode=User; Contrast=50; R=96; G=97; B=100 and with a brightness of 26. I didn't know if I should apply the ICC profile provided in there, because the colors out of the box were already good to me, taking into account the type of panel used. But I ended up doing so, and now the colors are more saturated and pleasing, so I'm keeping it. Perhaps Gamma, by default, was not right there at 2.2, don't know. Nevertheless, the Swift can't quite compete in this regard with the IPS panel in the Philips TV I was previously using. I find the contrast performance to be good, can easily identify details in dark scenes, but the AG coating is a little distracting, the bright colored areas look very grainy because of it.
> 
> Other settings that I've found to give me more or less the same image quality as the ones from PC Monitors without the need for an ICC profile though are the following: Picture Mode=User; Contrast=50; R=95; G=95; B=100; Brightness=26 (user-dependent) in conjunction with these adjustments in the NVIDIA Control Panel: Brightness slider to 45%, Contrast to 45% and Gamma to 0.85. These should apply to all games as well as the desktop, so there's an advantage over the ICC profile.
> 
> I have to say that the gamma shift is very apparent in the desktop and while browsing the net (bottom edge of the screen looking washed out versus top edge looking supersaturated), even when looking dead-on at the centre of the Swift, not so in games. One certainly adapts to it, but it was a bit unpleasing at first... Not that I was expecting it to be much different, being a TN panel.
> Finally, I'll conclude my report by saying what is bothering me the most about my Swift right now. In the Lagom grayscale gradient test I'm able to identify extremely thin and faint lines in the darker tones, that appear to be of a greenish or pinkish color. The rest of the spectrum is smooth (even though I'm able to resolve very, very thin lines when approaching my nose to the screen). Those lines in the darker region of the spectrum are present even before changing the default settings of the monitor and applying the ICC profile, and the effect only gets worse after making these changes (they get a little more prominent, dense and that apparent greenish or pinkish tone that I was talking about becomes more evident on some of them, even though it's extremely faint). The rest of the spectrum shows no obvious changes.
> 
> The bummer here is that I'm experiencing banding on sites like this one: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience (I can see some bands in the gray and there's also some sort of artifacts; the same is observable in Geforce Experience) or the Steam pages/client. In the Steam homepage, the transition from blue to gray or black is not smooth and I can easily spot some shades of green. Besides that, the same kind of artifacts is also very evident there. I've read these are compression artifacts, but I never noticed them before making the transition to 2560x1440, so it's a little awkward and distracting to have them on screen. On the other hand, no obvious banding on OC.net or HardForum or Overclockers UK. Is anyone seeing this?
> In Thief, the game I've been playing on the Swift, I can notice banding in the first loading screen (before and during prologue), in the bottom of the image, where the fog meets the sea. I've noticed it too in-game near light sources, but nowhere else. Don't know if this is engine related or not, but reverting to default display settings doesn't help.
> 
> So, these are my first impressions of the Swift. I still have to test G-Sync in other kind of games. G-Sync is activated out of the box in the NCP, but I've yet to feel its presence in Thief. Have to try ULMB in games too. Been using it on the desktop and while browsing the web and wow... it's really awesome, a whole new experience.


Yes mine also shows some banding and weird artifacts on the websites you mentioned but nothing like this on others. Weird. I don't have a clue from page/image formats maybe it has smth to do with this. In games nothing like that too. Only on some websites and some wallpapers I used. Some wallpapers appear just like that and some other don't. Weird. Maybe anyone with knownledge on this can help. I remember I encountered this sort of a problem again in past with a old LCD I used to have.


----------



## big_aug

I don't notice any issues with my monitor. I suppose it's just me not noticing rather than the issues not being there. That's fine with me as long as it works fine. I'm pleased with the monitor and it was a massive upgrade. I don't regret my purchase at all.

Ignorance is bliss I guess.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Yes mine also shows some banding and weird artifacts on the websites you mentioned but nothing like this on others. Weird. I don't have a clue from page/image formats maybe it has smth to do with this. In games nothing like that too. Only on some websites and some wallpapers I used. Some wallpapers appear just like that and some other don't. Weird. Maybe anyone with knownledge on this can help. I remember I encountered this sort of a problem again in past with a old LCD I used to have.


Yep, it's weird and disgusting at the same time, especially since I visit Steam everyday. I'd like to know if the banding, at least, is a fault of the Swift or not. Hope someone can chime in and shed some light on this one. Tomorrow I'll take a screenshot of that menu in Thief and post it here to see if you can observe banding.


----------



## FreeElectron

The new swift


----------



## 5150 Joker

Another weakness I noted about this monitor is the red's aren't quite right, they look more orange. Compared it to a Samsung laptop with a PLS screen, my iPhone 6+ screen and the LG. All the other screen's show red really well while this one falls short. Going to use my hardware calibration on it once my friend mails it back to me to see if i can improve it but the thing I don't like about LUT is that a lot of games don't use them even if you try to force it.


----------



## kalston

I fired up Trine and nope my Swift is really free of the inversion artefacts you guys are reporting. I sticked my nose right next to the screen and even took pictures to be sure and it's perfectly clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yep, it's weird and disgusting at the same time, especially since I visit Steam everyday. I'd like to know if the banding, at least, is a fault of the Swift or not. Hope someone can chime in and shed some light on this one. Tomorrow I'll take a screenshot of that menu in Thief and post it here to see if you can observe banding.


I've always seen some banding now and then, even on IPS panels. Here I'm checking from work on completely different monitors and the site you linked also looks pretty ugly but it's clearly the site's fault. The banding on Steam is also normal, has always been there.

I see some banding on my Swift (the bigger resolution and screen size probably make it more noticeable than with my previous hardware or maybe I'm just looking for it) but every time I check with different gear I find that it's not specific to the Swift at all. The Swift also makes me realize how badly compressed the textures are on some games but again that isn't the monitor's fault.

Oh and the lagom gradients look pretty good on mine, about as good if not better than on the IPS I had before (which also showed very very slight banding), whether after calibration or with out of the box settings.

Also if you take a screenshot and upload it it will probably be compressed to jpeg... which will make things worse and introduce more artefacts.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I fired up Trine and nope my Swift is really free of the inversion artefacts you guys are reporting. I sticked my nose right next to the screen and even took pictures to be sure and it's perfectly clean.
> I've always seen some banding now and then, even on IPS panels. Here I'm checking from work on completely different monitors and the site you linked also looks pretty ugly but it's clearly the site's fault. The banding on Steam is also normal, has always been there.
> 
> I see some banding on my Swift (the bigger resolution and screen size probably make it more noticeable than with my previous hardware or maybe I'm just looking for it) but every time I check with different gear I find that it's not specific to the Swift at all. The Swift also makes me realize how badly compressed the textures are on some games but again that isn't the monitor's fault.
> 
> Oh and the lagom gradients look pretty good on mine, about as good if not better than on the IPS I had before (which also showed very very slight banding), whether after calibration or with out of the box settings.
> 
> Also if you take a screenshot and upload it it will probably be compressed to jpeg... which will make things worse and introduce more artefacts.


It makes sense if it was monitor's fault we would see this everuwhere and not only in specific websites.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The new swift


That one is 60hz. Asus also announced a second new "Swift" with WQHD IPS 120hz but no G-sync or Free Sync. The Asus ROG Swift will remain without a real successor from its mother company for a while.

EDIT: The PG27AQ 4K IPS 1144hz seems has G-sync which will be an upgrade to the current Swift if you are willing to pay.


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trAnwhiz*
> 
> It's because G-Sync forces the monitor to refresh at a lower rate. Lower refresh rate = more vertical lines


It's the same at 60hz with constant 60fps.
The vertical lines aren't there when G-sync is disabled.


----------



## vladz

So december build is perfect now? I mean no issues?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> So december build is perfect now? I mean no issues?


I don't think we have enough shipped to say that with any certainty. All previous builds have had large amounts of faulty monitors, many people have had multiple RMAs and not yet got a faultless one so I don't think we can call it fixed yet until we see replacements shipping that work.


----------



## Wastedslayer

Mine is working well. December build as previously mentioned. I have run all of the tests that users have been seeing issues with and dont notice any of them. No pixel issues or anything. Granted i have had it for less than 24 hours... but so far so good.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> My Swift has been here with me for about two weeks now, and I'm glad to report that it has none of the problems reported on this page with the letter G (knock, knock, knock on wood): http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift.
> The monitor has some clouding pattern and backlight bleeding on the edges, but nothing too exaggerated. No dead or bright/stuck pixels so far. However, I can identify the green blur mentioned there in the leading edges of the gray and black bars, when performing the BlurBusters inversion artifacts test (moving solid colors thick) at a speed of either 11, 13 or 15 pixels/sec. As to the famous alternate bright and dark vertical lines of pixels so many people are seeing, I honestly can't see them with the naked eye in the Far Cry 3 video provided on the same page. I can certainly see some pattern in the red or orange portion of the flame when ULMB is activated, but it's nowhere near as pronounced as in the photo presented there, it's more like the pattern in the Alienware AW2310. And I have to be really close to the screen to even be able to identify it.
> 
> So, moving forward, I'm currently using the test settings from the PC Monitors review, i.e, Picture Mode=User; Contrast=50; R=96; G=97; B=100 and with a brightness of 26. I didn't know if I should apply the ICC profile provided in there, because the colors out of the box were already good to me, taking into account the type of panel used. But I ended up doing so, and now the colors are more saturated and pleasing, so I'm keeping it. Perhaps Gamma, by default, was not right there at 2.2, don't know. Nevertheless, the Swift can't quite compete in this regard with the IPS panel in the Philips TV I was previously using. I find the contrast performance to be good, can easily identify details in dark scenes, but the AG coating is a little distracting, the bright colored areas look very grainy because of it.
> 
> Other settings that I've found to give me more or less the same image quality as the ones from PC Monitors without the need for an ICC profile though are the following: Picture Mode=User; Contrast=50; R=95; G=95; B=100; Brightness=26 (user-dependent) in conjunction with these adjustments in the NVIDIA Control Panel: Brightness slider to 45%, Contrast to 45% and Gamma to 0.85. These should apply to all games as well as the desktop, so there's an advantage over the ICC profile.
> 
> I have to say that the gamma shift is very apparent in the desktop and while browsing the net (bottom edge of the screen looking washed out versus top edge looking supersaturated), even when looking dead-on at the centre of the Swift, not so in games. One certainly adapts to it, but it was a bit unpleasing at first... Not that I was expecting it to be much different, being a TN panel.
> Finally, I'll conclude my report by saying what is bothering me the most about my Swift right now. In the Lagom grayscale gradient test I'm able to identify extremely thin and faint lines in the darker tones, that appear to be of a greenish or pinkish color. The rest of the spectrum is smooth (even though I'm able to resolve very, very thin lines when approaching my nose to the screen). Those lines in the darker region of the spectrum are present even before changing the default settings of the monitor and applying the ICC profile, and the effect only gets worse after making these changes (they get a little more prominent, dense and that apparent greenish or pinkish tone that I was talking about becomes more evident on some of them, even though it's extremely faint). The rest of the spectrum shows no obvious changes.
> 
> The bummer here is that I'm experiencing banding on sites like this one: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience (I can see some bands in the gray and there's also some sort of artifacts; the same is observable in Geforce Experience) or the Steam pages/client. In the Steam homepage, the transition from blue to gray or black is not smooth and I can easily spot some shades of green. Besides that, the same kind of artifacts is also very evident there. I've read these are compression artifacts, but I never noticed them before making the transition to 2560x1440, so it's a little awkward and distracting to have them on screen. On the other hand, no obvious banding on OC.net or HardForum or Overclockers UK. Is anyone seeing this?
> In Thief, the game I've been playing on the Swift, I can notice banding in the first loading screen (before and during prologue), in the bottom of the image, where the fog meets the sea. I've noticed it too in-game near light sources, but nowhere else. Don't know if this is engine related or not, but reverting to default display settings doesn't help.
> 
> So, these are my first impressions of the Swift. I still have to test G-Sync in other kind of games. G-Sync is activated out of the box in the NCP, but I've yet to feel its presence in Thief. Have to try ULMB in games too. Been using it on the desktop and while browsing the web and wow... it's really awesome, a whole new experience.


I don't think you're going to get ANY monitor without that of banding unless it's a CRT.
I get that EXACT same banding on my Benq XL2720Z on both the GeForce experience site and the steam webpage.
It's an issue with how the page is constructed.

Go to AIDA64 monitor diagnostics (paid version) and do the gradient test. Or you can use this program:

Eizo monitor test.
http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html

Go to test #21. check banding on colors.
If it's perfectly smooth (there will be -some- transition borders if you look really closely..it only has 256 steps), then you can completely disregard the steam and gf experience issues.


----------



## writer21

So on my second Rog Swift for 1-2 months now. Been using ULMB mode and all of a sudden when loading a game I notice ULMB was not working. No matter what pulse width I use made no difference. Had to unplug the monitor from little square power brick and then ULMB started working again.

Anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Mine is working well. December build as previously mentioned. I have run all of the tests that users have been seeing issues with and dont notice any of them. No pixel issues or anything. Granted i have had it for less than 24 hours... but so far so good.


I didn't see the inversion effect for the first couple of days, but once I did...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So on my second Rog Swift for 1-2 months now. Been using ULMB mode and all of a sudden when loading a game I notice ULMB was not working. No matter what pulse width I use made no difference. Had to unplug the monitor from little square power brick and then ULMB started working again.
> 
> Anyone have a similar issue?


I had a similar but different issue with ULMB. I couldn't activate it, no matter what. Using DDU and re-installing my drivers fixed that.


----------



## Petnax

Finally got my 3x Swifts









One has something like a dead pixel - a black dot at the bottom. The other two are good.
All 3 panels are too bright out of the box and colors looks bad compared to my LG IPS panel on top. In game it seems to looks fine, but then doing some desktop work, my eyes can't handle it.

I went with default settings on board and custom settings in NVIDIA CP:
Brightness: 40%
Contrast: 50%
Gamma: 0.80

I wondering where did you guys find the DATE of manufacturing?


----------



## villain

Check the bottom of the screen (not the stand).


----------



## Petnax

Found it, thanks.

Mine is *November* 2014. Recently bought from newegg via pre-order.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> That one is 60hz. Asus also announced a second new "Swift" with WQHD IPS 120hz but no G-sync or Free Sync. The Asus ROG Swift will remain without a real successor from its mother company for a while.
> 
> EDIT: The PG27AQ 4K IPS 1144hz seems has G-sync which will be an upgrade to the current Swift if you are willing to pay.


the 4k model is 60hz..


----------



## QuantumPion

Just got my second Swift in today. This one I ordered from Amazon, the first one I had from Newegg. The build date of this one is December. The gamma out of the box of this one is even worse than the one I first had - an astonishingly low 1.4. Once again, using Nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma results in severe color banding with the top and bottom 15% of the brightness spectrum cut off entirely. I have to set the gamma slider down to 0.5 to get normal gamma levels.

Is this normal? Does anyone else's Swift have extremely low gamma with horribly washed out colors and contrast? Or did I just get really ****ty luck getting two from different vendors with different build dates with the same problem?

Is it possible there could be some sort of displayport problem or fault with my video card perhaps?

Oh and this panel has a nice red+green dead pixel right in the center of the viewing area. Welp, guess it's going back too. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm?


----------



## marc0053

After about 3 months with this monitor I got horizontal lines and some of these lines flickers. This started all of a sudden today even during boot.
Anyone had this problem before? What was your fix for it? RMA?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my second Swift in today. This one I ordered from Amazon, the first one I had from Newegg. The build date of this one is December. The gamma out of the box of this one is even worse than the one I first had - an astonishingly low 1.4. Once again, using Nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma results in severe color banding with the top and bottom 15% of the brightness spectrum cut off entirely. I have to set the gamma slider down to 0.5 to get normal gamma levels.
> 
> Is this normal? Does anyone else's Swift have extremely low gamma with horribly washed out colors and contrast? Or did I just get really ****ty luck getting two from different vendors with different build dates with the same problem?
> 
> Is it possible there could be some sort of displayport problem or fault with my video card perhaps?
> 
> Oh and this panel has a nice red+green dead pixel right in the center of the viewing area. Welp, guess it's going back too. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm?


Yeah out of the box the colors are a bit off. I had to drop the gamma to get it right and as a result you get a bit of banding as a trade off. This was with both ROG Swift's but I ended up sending one of them back since it had more BL bleed than the other one. However, the one I sent back was closer to a 2.0 gamma out of the box. This one that I kept is like 1.7 out of the box. BTW I'm just eyeballing these values until I get my colorimeter back in next week so these aren't definitive numbers, just guesses.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my second Swift in today. This one I ordered from Amazon, the first one I had from Newegg. The build date of this one is December. The gamma out of the box of this one is even worse than the one I first had - an astonishingly low 1.4. Once again, using Nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma results in severe color banding with the top and bottom 15% of the brightness spectrum cut off entirely. I have to set the gamma slider down to 0.5 to get normal gamma levels.
> 
> Is this normal? Does anyone else's Swift have extremely low gamma with horribly washed out colors and contrast? Or did I just get really ****ty luck getting two from different vendors with different build dates with the same problem?
> 
> Is it possible there could be some sort of displayport problem or fault with my video card perhaps?
> 
> Oh and this panel has a nice red+green dead pixel right in the center of the viewing area. Welp, guess it's going back too. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm?


This is really weird. Some units are affected with a low gamma of 2.0 reviews also mentioned that but gamma THAT low I don't know. It's strange. It can be faulty graphics card too. Any chance you have a second graphics card or borrow from a friend one to check it out? I suppose you did clean install of the drivers by removing them with DDU to exclude a problem from the drivers.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm assuming you guys are getting gamma numbers from colorimeters?


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my second Swift in today. This one I ordered from Amazon, the first one I had from Newegg. The build date of this one is December. The gamma out of the box of this one is even worse than the one I first had - an astonishingly low 1.4. Once again, using Nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma results in severe color banding with the top and bottom 15% of the brightness spectrum cut off entirely. I have to set the gamma slider down to 0.5 to get normal gamma levels.
> 
> Is this normal? Does anyone else's Swift have extremely low gamma with horribly washed out colors and contrast? Or did I just get really ****ty luck getting two from different vendors with different build dates with the same problem?
> 
> Is it possible there could be some sort of displayport problem or fault with my video card perhaps?
> 
> Oh and this panel has a nice red+green dead pixel right in the center of the viewing area. Welp, guess it's going back too. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah out of the box the colors are a bit off. I had to drop the gamma to get it right and as a result you get a bit of banding as a trade off. This was with both ROG Swift's but I ended up sending one of them back since it had more BL bleed than the other one. However, the one I sent back was closer to a 2.0 gamma out of the box. This one that I kept is like 1.7 out of the box.
Click to expand...

The color banding caused by the gamma calibration is hideously bad. It looks about half way as bad as actually running in 16-bit color mode.

I do not have any other video devices with DP to test the monitor on unfortunately. All I do know is that my DVI IPS monitor works 100% perfectly fine without changing a thing.


----------



## kalston

I find that calibrating with nvidia settings is horrible yes, but with an icc profile it's quite fine really.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm assuming you guys are getting gamma numbers from colorimeters?


No sorry I should clarify, I'm just eyeballing it until I get my colorimeter back in a week or so.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> The color banding caused by the gamma calibration is hideously bad. It looks about half way as bad as actually running in 16-bit color mode.
> 
> I do not have any other video devices with DP to test the monitor on unfortunately. All I do know is that my DVI IPS monitor works 100% perfectly fine without changing a thing.


Ok it's nowhere near that bad on mine. What are you using to test the banding?


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Just got my second Swift in today. This one I ordered from Amazon, the first one I had from Newegg. The build date of this one is December. The gamma out of the box of this one is even worse than the one I first had - an astonishingly low 1.4. Once again, using Nvidia control panel to adjust the gamma results in severe color banding with the top and bottom 15% of the brightness spectrum cut off entirely. I have to set the gamma slider down to 0.5 to get normal gamma levels.
> 
> Is this normal? Does anyone else's Swift have extremely low gamma with horribly washed out colors and contrast? Or did I just get really ****ty luck getting two from different vendors with different build dates with the same problem?
> 
> Is it possible there could be some sort of displayport problem or fault with my video card perhaps?
> 
> Oh and this panel has a nice red+green dead pixel right in the center of the viewing area. Welp, guess it's going back too. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah out of the box the colors are a bit off. I had to drop the gamma to get it right and as a result you get a bit of banding as a trade off. This was with both ROG Swift's but I ended up sending one of them back since it had more BL bleed than the other one. However, the one I sent back was closer to a 2.0 gamma out of the box. This one that I kept is like 1.7 out of the box.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> The color banding caused by the gamma calibration is hideously bad. It looks about half way as bad as actually running in 16-bit color mode.
> 
> I do not have any other video devices with DP to test the monitor on unfortunately. All I do know is that my DVI IPS monitor works 100% perfectly fine without changing a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it's nowhere near that bad on mine. What are you using to test the banding?
Click to expand...

It is blatantly obvious in any application or game really. I tried to take a picture with my camera but they do not come out very well.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I don't think you're going to get ANY monitor without that of banding unless it's a CRT.
> I get that EXACT same banding on my Benq XL2720Z on both the GeForce experience site and the steam webpage.
> It's an issue with how the page is constructed.
> 
> Go to AIDA64 monitor diagnostics (paid version) and do the gradient test. Or you can use this program:
> 
> Eizo monitor test.
> http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html
> 
> Go to test #21. check banding on colors.
> If it's perfectly smooth (there will be -some- transition borders if you look really closely..it only has 256 steps), then you can completely disregard the steam and gf experience issues.


Oh, this app is very nice actually, thanks! A keeper. Without my icc profile it is _perfectly_ smooth even when looking up close but I do see slight banding on the left when I have my icc profile (necessary to fix the gamma) but it's not much and honestly I don't think I've really seen any LCD do much better (never seen the very high end IPS or VA panels though). Certainly never seen a TN panel faring better. Even the viewing angles are surprising for a TN panel really. No matter how hard I look for it I can't see the gamma shift in games or films. Of course this is as long as I'm sitting properly, if I move just slightly on the vertical plan it quickly becomes obvious.

I remember ToastyX explaining some time ago that with nvidia cards you get banding when calibrating but not with AMD due to the 10bit + dithering internal processing as opposed to 8 bit for nvidia. I don't know if that is true and I don't have an AMD GPU to compare with. Oh and when fixing the gamma with the nvidia control panel settings the banding is even worse than with an icc profile (it's atrocious in fact)

edit : I'm gonna run my colorimeter again when I got time and try with different settings on the monitor itself etc, I wonder if I could make things any better - for example by using pcmonitors settings I managed to reduce white saturation greatly and I get much better results on the lagom test now. I use this monitor for everything including blu-rays so I think it's worth spending some time perfecting the colours


----------



## 5150 Joker

Using that Eizo test, particularly the Moire one, I noticed that it starts off green for me and then only goes gray after about half way down. Anyone else see that?


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I fired up Trine and nope my Swift is really free of the inversion artefacts you guys are reporting. I sticked my nose right next to the screen and even took pictures to be sure and it's perfectly clean.
> I've always seen some banding now and then, even on IPS panels. Here I'm checking from work on completely different monitors and the site you linked also looks pretty ugly but it's clearly the site's fault. The banding on Steam is also normal, has always been there.
> 
> I see some banding on my Swift (the bigger resolution and screen size probably make it more noticeable than with my previous hardware or maybe I'm just looking for it) but every time I check with different gear I find that it's not specific to the Swift at all. The Swift also makes me realize how badly compressed the textures are on some games but again that isn't the monitor's fault.
> 
> Oh and the lagom gradients look pretty good on mine, about as good if not better than on the IPS I had before (which also showed very very slight banding), whether after calibration or with out of the box settings.
> 
> Also if you take a screenshot and upload it it will probably be compressed to jpeg... which will make things worse and introduce more artefacts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I don't think you're going to get ANY monitor without that of banding unless it's a CRT.
> I get that EXACT same banding on my Benq XL2720Z on both the GeForce experience site and the steam webpage.
> It's an issue with how the page is constructed.
> 
> Go to AIDA64 monitor diagnostics (paid version) and do the gradient test. Or you can use this program:
> 
> Eizo monitor test.
> http://www.eizo.be/support/monitortest.html
> 
> Go to test #21. check banding on colors.
> If it's perfectly smooth (there will be -some- transition borders if you look really closely..it only has 256 steps), then you can completely disregard the steam and gf experience issues.


Thank you both. The gradient is smooth, not perfectly smooth, on mine with default settings. I can see thin bands in the darker region. When I apply PCMonitors' ICC profile, it gets worse in that region. I can clearly see purple and greenish bands at normal viewing distance, and these cover a bigger portion of the spectrum. The rest of the spectrum continues to be smooth, but not so smooth as in the previous case, and I can identify faint stripes if I set the color to white and look closely. By the way, thanks for the program, @Falkentyne. I'm starting to become really concerned about this, have to try more games to see if I can clearly notice banding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Using that Eizo test, particularly the Moire one, I noticed that it starts off green for me and then only goes gray after about half way down. Anyone else see that?


Same here! In both tests 7 and 8.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> After about 3 months with this monitor I got horizontal lines and some of these lines flickers. This started all of a sudden today even during boot.
> Anyone had this problem before? What was your fix for it? RMA?


My Swift was fine until the 8 weeks mark and then I got the same issues your having. Grey horizontal lines, flickering, and you may also have blurry text. It would go away and come back randomly. Unfortunately RMA is the only way.

I noticed what ASUS did was return my same monitor but they replaced the screen with a new one.

No problem since, and it's been 4 weeks.


----------



## quovadis123

Just read that a new Rog is coming out.
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/asus-shows-off-their-new-rog-gaming-monitors-at-ces/


----------



## Strider49

So, I've been playing BF3 and I could notice _what I think is banding_ in the smoke that appears in the loadout menu and in those black rectangles in the end of a round where your achievements are displayed. There I can see elipses with faint colors around the achievement and inside the rectangles. Don't know if I'm explaining it very well. And in the smoke, I noticed some shades of green. Besides that, in Noshahr Canals the transition between the light blue of the sky and the dark blue of some cloud was not perfectly smooth. I really don't know if this is normal behavior or not.

On another note, I think I might just have seen the vertical lines, but not in-game. I was moving the Bitdefender window around the desktop and noticed dark spots in the green letters 'You are protected' while in movement. It seems as if the words couldn't retain their shape, I don't know how to explain it better. That should be the lines, right? I was using ULMB, btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Just read that a new Rog is coming out.
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/asus-shows-off-their-new-rog-gaming-monitors-at-ces/


Yes, but that is 4K and only 60Hz.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Yah i dont like 60hz maybe soon 4k+120hz/144hz with gsync too 

Asus need to repair this as soon as possible because acer line up are coming 1440p+144hz and gsync....


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Using that Eizo test, particularly the Moire one, I noticed that it starts off green for me and then only goes gray after about half way down. Anyone else see that?


Yes that is some pixel inversion I guess and I get it too. First noticed that on lagom. Still can't see vertical lines or anything.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> So, I've been playing BF3 and I could notice _what I think is banding_ in the smoke that appears in the loadout menu and in those black rectangles in the end of a round where your achievements are displayed. There I can see elipses with faint colors around the achievement and inside the rectangles. Don't know if I'm explaining it very well. And in the smoke, I noticed some shades of green. Besides that, in Noshahr Canals the transition between the light blue of the sky and the dark blue of some cloud was not perfectly smooth. I really don't know if this is normal behavior or not.
> 
> On another note, I think I might just have seen the vertical lines, but not in-game. I was moving the Bitdefender window around the desktop and noticed dark spots in the green letters 'You are protected' while in movement. It seems as if the words couldn't retain their shape, I don't know how to explain it better. That should be the lines, right? I was using ULMB, btw.
> Yes, but that is 4K and only 60Hz.


What screen are you comparing it with? If you take your old screen and look very closely you will probably notice the same things







Like I said the size and resolution of the Swift make this kind of thing more obvious - even a game like BF3/4 does not have perfect textures/skyboxes.

Fire up a recent blu-ray instead and you will probably find that things look perfect (besides the grainy AG coating of course)

edit : ew sorry about the double post, I can't find how to delete my own posts?


----------



## medgart

Hi everyone.

Can you gyus confirm that all of the issues with this monitor exist only when g-sync is enabled and these issues don't exist when g-sync is disabled?

Also some of the guys here mentioned that they own both the ROG SWIFT and Benq xl2420g and my question to them is - how would you compare these two monitors, especially I'm curious about the colours? I suppose the colours of the Benq out of the box are not good at all but when you calibrate it, do they come close to the ROG SWIFT's colours ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## QuantumPion

The Swift came back in stock on Amazon so I ordered another one. Maybe the third time will be the charm? If the third one I get also has the low gamma problem I will just assume that they all have this issue, that the mainstream reviews which claimed it had correct gamma out of the box were phony, or that perhaps I have some sort of displayport/videocard problem. I'm still curious as to how widespread it is though, whether everyone has low gamma and just don't realize it or if I just got bad luck getting two with bad gamma.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Can you gyus confirm that all of the issues with this monitor exist only when g-sync is enabled and these issues don't exist when g-sync is disabled?
> 
> Also some of the guys here mentioned that they own both the ROG SWIFT and Benq xl2420g and my question to them is - how would you compare these two monitors, especially I'm curious about the colours? I suppose the colours of the Benq out of the box are not good at all but when you calibrate it, do they come close to the ROG SWIFT's colours ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think the issues are related to G-Sync. It looked like faulty panels made it into production. So it's more of a QA problem as far as I can tell.

According to reviews the native 8-bit color depth panel of the Swift is a lot better than other TN panels out there. The XL2420G comes with 6-bit + FRC. Other differences are that one is 27" 1440p and the other is 24" 1080p.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *big_aug*
> 
> I don't notice any issues with my monitor. I suppose it's just me not noticing rather than the issues not being there. That's fine with me as long as it works fine. I'm pleased with the monitor and it was a massive upgrade. I don't regret my purchase at all.
> 
> *Ignorance is bliss I guess*.


That's how I feel. I don't notice anything out of the ordinary, then again that's probably me not being able to notice it :/. I'd like to think I could, but inversion probably isn't as noticeable to me as ULMB/GSYNC compared to normal 120-144 Hz monitors. Or mine doesn't have it, idk, It "works" I guess.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Dunno if you guys noticed but these monitor's also have a strong green tint out of the box. I backed my green down to 95, red to 97 and kept blue at 100. Give it a try and tell me if you notice it.


----------



## DrockinWV

Been using my Swift for a few days now (November build) only problem I have noticed thus far is 1 dead pixel. It is in the upper left of the screen maybe 3 inches from the top left corner and then down an inch maybe inch and a half. I really dont notice it most of the time during gaming, unless I make a point to look for it, or during dark scenes. Only other feature Im curious about is the ULMB mode, I have tried using it and honestly cant tell much of a difference in anything. I have turned G-Sync off and lowered the speed to 120hz and make sure to keep around 80-90+ FPS. I have noticed that the screen will default back to 144hz and then turn off the ULMB mode, is there anything Im doing wrong or is this a possible defect too?


----------



## pwspong

Hi all,

On my 3rd week of owning this monitor and have an absolute blast with my 980 GTX pairing with it.

I've noticed only one anomoly and I just wanted to see if anyone has encountered this issue and has a solution for it. Either way I don't mind it as it only happens at specific event.

Issue:

World of Warcraft Only: When I'm at the "Blue Bar" loading screen to enter the game there is some small amount of lightning and dimming around the image kind of like small flashing (looks like the brightness is adjusting, maybe gsync?) Once in the game there is absolutely no sign of this or any other games tested it on Path of Exile, Shadows of Modor, Valley Benchmark etc.

Note: by flashing I do NOT mean the monitor goes black at any point just on the image it lightens and dims around.

Any ideas?


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Dunno if you guys noticed but these monitor's also have a strong green tint out of the box. I backed my green down to 95, red to 97 and kept blue at 100. Give it a try and tell me if you notice it.


I noticed the same and the settings you suggested improved the colors. However the ICC profile provided by TFT Central offered the best results in my case. It really improved the black levels. Not sure if games in fullscreen mode still override the color profile these days.


----------



## SteezyTN

These monitors are finally heavily in stock. Amazon has a bunch more. Not so much Newegg. If I didn't have my PB278Q (purchased in July), I would be getting a swift now. I might as well wait for the 3440x1440p swift they are releasing (from what I heard)


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> World of Warcraft Only: When I'm at the "Blue Bar" loading screen to enter the game there is some small amount of lightning and dimming around the image kind of like small flashing (looks like the brightness is adjusting, maybe gsync?)


Many games stop sending updated frames to the monitor when displaying loading and other static type screens. When this happens it affects the gamma setting in relation to Gsync which can result in visible flicker.

It is not a fault of the monitor but a limitaion in the way the game updates the video frames during static loading screens.

This was discussed in some depth in an online video but I cannot recall the link to the video at this point in time... Someone else will no doubt have the link handy.

Here is one quick link I just found which explains some of the technicalities of this so called flicker: https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=L9GtVMyHC-S1mwWfjoDgBQ&url=http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Editorial/Look-Reported-G-Sync-Display-Flickering&ved=0CB4QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNGYrEMM7J_J6BA0Qjxbm1HnvjNaVg&sig2=urSz1pFyij5nVBEps6R7tw


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> The Swift came back in stock on Amazon so I ordered another one. Maybe the third time will be the charm? If the third one I get also has the low gamma problem I will just assume that they all have this issue, that the mainstream reviews which claimed it had correct gamma out of the box were phony, or that perhaps I have some sort of displayport/videocard problem. I'm still curious as to how widespread it is though, whether everyone has low gamma and just don't realize it or if I just got bad luck getting two with bad gamma.


Same issue with "low gamma". Recently bought 3 of them from newegg and all has low gamma problems out of the box.

Now, i set on board settings to default and NVIDIA settings to the flowing below:


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> The Swift came back in stock on Amazon so I ordered another one. Maybe the third time will be the charm? If the third one I get also has the low gamma problem I will just assume that they all have this issue, that the mainstream reviews which claimed it had correct gamma out of the box were phony, or that perhaps I have some sort of displayport/videocard problem. I'm still curious as to how widespread it is though, whether everyone has low gamma and just don't realize it or if I just got bad luck getting two with bad gamma.
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue with "low gamma". Recently bought 3 of them from newegg and all has low gamma problems out of the box.
> 
> Now, i set on board settings to default and NVIDIA settings to the flowing below:
Click to expand...

Yeah my 2nd Swift is even lower, I have to set to 0.5. Unfortunately using NVCP gamma correction causes bad color banding (worse than other monitor's I've adjusted in this way). I have my 3rd swift on the way. If it also has crap gamma I'm just going to give up and wait for the Acer. No way should I have to settle for garbage gamma and color or live with color banding on an $800 monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Using that Eizo test, particularly the Moire one, I noticed that it starts off green for me and then only goes gray after about half way down. Anyone else see that?


Is it running in fullscreen and the moire test moves downwards up to bottom before it fills the screen? Tests 7/8?

It remains perfectly grey on my XL2720Z.
Blur reduction on or off, 100 hz refresh rate.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Is it running in fullscreen and the moire test moves downwards up to bottom before it fills the screen? Tests 7/8?
> 
> It remains perfectly grey on my XL2720Z.
> Blur reduction on or off, 100 hz refresh rate.


It runs fine on my LG too but in test 7/8 with the Asus it starts off green and midway down goes to gray.


----------



## Falkentyne

Ok we need to find out:
Do ALL ROG Swift monitors start out green on that Eizo monitor test on moire test #7/8

Or is it only SOME Swifts?
Because I think if its only some, then all of those should be RMA"d as defective.
That should NOT be happening on ANY working monitor!


----------



## kalston

Are you sure Asus would replace them though? (yes my Swift does it too) It's a very specific situation and I don't think it's an issue at all in actual use.

Now don't get me wrong those things have a 3 year warranty cost 800€/$ to boot so I would really love for Asus to get their **** together and I would be happy to RMA mine (also because the bad stock gamma is pissing me off, software calibration with nvidia will always results in some amount of banding, a real shame when everything looks so smooth with stock settings thanks to the true 8 bit...) but I'm afraid they will just send me the same panel or another that's even worse (say one with bad backlight bleed and/or bad pixel inversion etc.). I also highly doubt they would give me a unit with better gamma because too many people are reporting units with a wrong gamma IMO, it's really fishy...

edit : to clarify I am still rather happy with my Swift and can live with it the way it is (and live with the slight banding calibration introduces), but gamma calibration matters a lot to me especially since I mostly use my monitor in a dark room (so with a low gamma it looks absolutely disgusting and even fatiguing)
The gamma shift is barely noticeable to me so I'm not even hyped about the IPS G-sync monitors coming up for now tbh, unless they are factory calibrated and have low enough input lag and pixel response time (and decent quality control







)


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ok we need to find out:
> Do ALL ROG Swift monitors start out green on that Eizo monitor test on moire test #7/8
> 
> Or is it only SOME Swifts?
> Because I think if its only some, then all of those should be RMA"d as defective.
> That should NOT be happening on ANY working monitor!


depends by:

• SN: E7LMQSXXXXXX - production in July 2014
• no pixel inversion artifact

• SN: E8LMQSXXXXXX - production in August 2014
• no pixel inversion artifact

• SN: E8LMQSXXXXXX - production in September 2014
• no pixel inversion artifact

• SN: E9LMQSXXXXXX - production in October 2014
• Problems of pixel inversion artifact visible especially on light colors

• SN: EBLMQSXXXXXX - production in November 2014
• Serious problems of pixel inversion artifact


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> depends by:
> 
> • SN: E7LMQSXXXXXX - production in July 2014
> • no pixel inversion artifact
> 
> • SN: E8LMQSXXXXXX - production in August 2014
> • no pixel inversion artifact
> 
> • SN: E8LMQSXXXXXX - production in September 2014
> • no pixel inversion artifact
> 
> • SN: E9LMQSXXXXXX - production in October 2014
> • Problems of pixel inversion artifact visible especially on light colors
> 
> • SN: EBLMQSXXXXXX - production in November 2014
> • Serious problems of pixel inversion artifact


No no no, it's not that simple. My monitor doesn't have the vertical lines or any of the other pixel inversion issues reported, only this specific one with the moire test. And mine is from the August batch.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> No no no, it's not that simple. My monitor doesn't have the vertical lines or any of the other pixel inversion issues reported, only this specific one with the moire test. And mine is from the August batch.


i talk about visible pixel inversion in daily use.

like this:


----------



## kalston

But you quoted a post that was talking about something else.


----------



## villain

The panels are produced by AU Optronics (the ones working on a 144 Hz AHVA). Considering this is the first 8-bit 144 Hz TN, it is silly to expect perfection. For the price people should expect a good and properly functioning monitor. So if there are any visible defects, by all means send it back. But if you have to use a 180+ fps camera or if you have to run specific tests (which other 120/144 Hz monitors fail too) just to find a problem, then you're really looking for perfection.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The panels are produced by AU Optronics (the ones working on a 144 Hz AHVA). Considering this is the first 8-bit 144 Hz TN, it is silly to expect perfection. For the price people should expect a good and properly functioning monitor. So if there are any visible defects, by all means send it back. But if you have to use a 180+ fps camera or if you have to run specific tests (which other 120/144 Hz monitors fail too) just to find a problem, then you're really looking for perfection.


I guess it pretty much this. I can't see on my games anything like that. Can't spot vertical black stripes or lines or weird flickering on mine. I fired up Trine to test and couldn't spot any visible artifact or whatever. Maybe it's there and I can't see it maybe it's not I don't know. I don't have any complains about this monitor yet. This was my first 120/144hz monitor and in combination with the G-sync I wondered how we could live without it.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> The panels are produced by AU Optronics (the ones working on a 144 Hz AHVA). Considering this is the first 8-bit 144 Hz TN, it is silly to expect perfection. For the price people should expect a good and properly functioning monitor. So if there are any visible defects, by all means send it back. But if you have to use a 180+ fps camera or if you have to run specific tests (which other 120/144 Hz monitors fail too) just to find a problem, then you're really looking for perfection.


no....

the problem is visible anytime anyware....


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> no....
> 
> the problem is visible anytime anyware....


As I said:

_"For the price people should expect a good and properly functioning monitor. So if there are any visible defects, by all means send it back."_


----------



## Petnax

I found that these monitors done much better job by running at only *120Hz* with on board Brightness *47%* and default setting in NVIDIA CP..


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> What screen are you comparing it with? If you take your old screen and look very closely you will probably notice the same things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said the size and resolution of the Swift make this kind of thing more obvious - even a game like BF3/4 does not have perfect textures/skyboxes.
> 
> Fire up a recent blu-ray instead and you will probably find that things look perfect (besides the grainy AG coating of course)
> 
> edit : ew sorry about the double post, I can't find how to delete my own posts?


Yes, you're right. The size and resolution of the Swift amplify every abnormality of games. I can't see banding everywhere in BF3, it's present only in certain specific places (like the smoke in the loadout menu) and it's subtle. Could even be game related... So, I've adapted to it and I'm enjoying the monitor right now. We can't be too picky about it.

Besides this, I also experience that green in the Moire tests 7 and 8 of the Eizo Test and I know it's related to inversion problems, but I can't really spot lines in-game. September Swift here.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yes, you're right. The size and resolution of the Swift amplify every abnormality of games. I can't see banding everywhere in BF3, it's present only in certain specific places (like the smoke in the loadout menu) and it's subtle. Could even be game related... So, I've adapted to it and I'm enjoying the monitor right now. We can't be too picky about it.


I do not see any abnormalities or banding on my QNIX 27" 1440p IPS monitor, even when I adjust the gamma using the NVCP (to compensate for gamma shift when overclocking its refresh rate). Nor do I see any abnormalities on my work monitor (even when adjusting gamma), which is a cheapo analog VGA TN circa 2006. This issue seems isolated to the Swift. I think the banding is even worse than my old LG 120 hz monitor which was a 6-bit TN to be honest, and is unacceptable to me for $800.


----------



## QuantumPion

So I just received my Swift #3 from Amazon. I was a bit suspicious when I noticed its build date is October, when the one I received earlier this week was December. This is what greeted me at power-on:



So...should I try for #4?


----------



## Falkentyne

This is like the 'abused wife going back to the husband" thing.
I mean comeon....why do you HAVE to have a SWIFT?
GET A WORKING MONITOR from someone ELSE.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This is like the 'abused wife going back to the husband" thing.
> I mean comeon....why do you HAVE to have a SWIFT?
> GET A WORKING MONITOR from someone ELSE.


Meh. Amazon refunds shipping charges so there's no reason not to. I'll probably try one more and then that's it for me.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> So I just received my Swift #3 from Amazon. I was a bit suspicious when I noticed its build date is October, when the one I received earlier this week was December. This is what greeted me at power-on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...should I try for #4?


Wow, looks like an impact. Was the box damaged?


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> I do not see any abnormalities or banding on my QNIX 27" 1440p IPS monitor, even when I adjust the gamma using the NVCP (to compensate for gamma shift when overclocking its refresh rate). Nor do I see any abnormalities on my work monitor (even when adjusting gamma), which is a cheapo analog VGA TN circa 2006. This issue seems isolated to the Swift. I think the banding is even worse than my old LG 120 hz monitor which was a 6-bit TN to be honest, and is unacceptable to me for $800.


I've only seen minor banding in the games I tested so far, like in scenes with smoke or fog. In BF3, for instance, I can see a greenish aura around the moving smoke in the loadout menu. The same thing happens with the fog in Thief, but there the effect is more subtle. The fact that I can't identify banding anywhere else in game makes me confident that this can be a non-issue, it can be related to how certain game elements are rendered internally. But I'll look up for it in my Philips IPS TV.
Do you see banding everywhere?

By the way, sorry for your 3rd Swift.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Wow, looks like an impact. Was the box damaged?


Nah, a Giant came down a beanstalk and kicked it.

Anyway, why do people feel the need to keep buying/RMAing these monitors?
Just wait for the competitors (or asus) to release a monitor that isnt broken and dont have green tinting.


----------



## villain

Edited. Not worth it reacting to a troll post.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Edited. Not worth it reacting to a troll post.


Troll post? Biggest RMA rate on a monitor it seems.

Better just wait for a sorted out monitor rather than help funding ASUS to continue this schemeing.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> So I just received my Swift #3 from Amazon. I was a bit suspicious when I noticed its build date is October, when the one I received earlier this week was December. This is what greeted me at power-on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...should I try for #4?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like an impact. Was the box damaged?
Click to expand...

No, there was no damage to the box or the monitor itself. The screen looked fine physically, nothing was apparent until I turned it on.

The only reason why I bother with returns and RMA's is due to Amazon's excellent return policy. As long as returning and getting a new one costs nothing, there's no reason not to try to get a good one. The QC of this monitor may be terrible but the technology is worth at least a little patience.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nah, a Giant came down a beanstalk and kicked it.
> 
> Anyway, why do people feel the need to keep buying/RMAing these monitors?
> Just wait for the competitors (or asus) to release a monitor that isnt broken and dont have green tinting.


I'm loving my monitor after adjusting the settings. No real complaints about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> No, there was no damage to the box or the monitor itself. The screen looked fine physically, nothing was apparent until I turned it on.
> 
> The only reason why I bother with returns and RMA's is due to Amazon's excellent return policy. As long as returning and getting a new one costs nothing, there's no reason not to try to get a good one. The QC of this monitor may be terrible but the technology is worth at least a little patience.


Just so you know, Amazon keeps tabs on how often you return items and the value of them. They rank it against how much you spend and if they determine you aren't worth keeping as a customer, they will ban your account. It's happened to other people before.


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nah, a Giant came down a beanstalk and kicked it.
> 
> Anyway, why do people feel the need to keep buying/RMAing these monitors?
> Just wait for the competitors (or asus) to release a monitor that isnt broken and dont have green tinting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving my monitor after adjusting the settings. No real complaints about it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> No, there was no damage to the box or the monitor itself. The screen looked fine physically, nothing was apparent until I turned it on.
> 
> The only reason why I bother with returns and RMA's is due to Amazon's excellent return policy. As long as returning and getting a new one costs nothing, there's no reason not to try to get a good one. The QC of this monitor may be terrible but the technology is worth at least a little patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, Amazon keeps tabs on how often you return items and the value of them. They rank it against how much you spend and if they determine you aren't worth keeping as a customer, they will ban your account. It's happened to other people before.
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't know that. Not that I think I am abusing the system by any means, I mean the monitor really is defective. But if that's the case then maybe I'll just give up for now and wait for new products later this year.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> No, there was no damage to the box or the monitor itself. The screen looked fine physically, nothing was apparent until I turned it on.
> 
> The only reason why I bother with returns and RMA's is due to Amazon's excellent return policy. As long as returning and getting a new one costs nothing, there's no reason not to try to get a good one. The QC of this monitor may be terrible but the technology is worth at least a little patience.


Yup see here http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/forums/ref=help_forum_tft_tp?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2NFGOONPZEXIP&cdThread=Tx1IS0VNGMKXPXQ Even if you think you aren't abusing the system and you really do receive defective items (monitors in this case), it doesn't matter to Amazon. If they start taking too much of a loss vs your purchasing power with them, you'll be banned from shopping there. About 1.5 years ago I was shopping for new video cards, bought two 680's from them and both had issues (one had a defective fan, the other bad memory) which was just bad luck so I returned them and bought from NewEgg instead.

Amazon wasn't happy about the returns and sent me an e-mail asking why I returned such high priced items and what they could do to improve their service. I knew what the e-mail really meant, it was more of a warning not to return stuff to them that is high value. Sucks but that's how they are and I've been a member there for years and have spent quite a considerable amount of money purchasing from them. Overall I like Amazon a lot but I tend to make expensive computer purchases (except this ROG Swift) from NewEgg because they don't charge tax. Of course if you have a local Fry's or Microcenter that's better than Amazon or NewEgg for monitor purchases because you can open it and test it right in the store.


----------



## jsizzle

Ok so yea.....about the rog swift.

I am a computer systems engineer.
I have worked on pc's for over a decade.
My system was.running perfect until I just plugged in this monitor.

1st question: does anyone with the swift use gpu tweak? (Asus' gpu program).
The reason I ask this is because if I try to install gpu tweak and use this monitor as soon as the gpu goes under load the screen just goes black. Not "out of range", my comp does not crash. The monitor and possible the gpu crashes. BTW I run 1 asus 780ti.
This is just the craziest thing I have ever seen.

I belive I have isolated the problem to g-sync. I am currently trying to find the code for g-sync but g-sync is effecting more than just my gpu. My cpu is also having strange spikes in usage.

Is anyone else experiencing anything like this with the swift?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Are you overclocking with the Asus tweak? If you are, check your voltages. That happened to me once w/my Titans and it was because Precision had reset the voltages back to stock when I had OC clocks and I kept black screening.


----------



## jsizzle

I actully just uninstalled gpu tweak to see if I could isolate the problem.
It did for the most part, the monitor after a few hours of gaming randomly suts off even without gpu tweak installed.

And yes I changed my gpu voltage settings threw AIS3 and immediately crashed.
Basically the only way I can even get this monitor semi stable is running everything at stock clocks.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Sounds like a problem with your PC, not the display.


----------



## marc0053

Anyone here looking at buying a GTX 980 Kingpin card when it comes out?

Check 2:20





Just realized that this card does not have the new display port 1.2
Kind of sucks because on the ROG swift monitor, the only display option is displayport 1.2.....
I've seen an adapter for sale that will convert DP1.2 to dvi but I'm sure you won't be able to run the full 2560 x 1440p @ 144Hz
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=swift_rog-_-24-236-405-_-Product

On my overlord tempest monitor I needed a thick 24AWG DVI-D cable to run 2560 x 1440p @ 120 Hz and even then that was pushing it.
Looking forwards to hear from others about this.

Although I know this card is for hardcore benching LN2, DICE, cold water etc. Its still nice to use a card for a 24/7 scenario


----------



## Mand12

Wait, the Kingpin seriously doesn't have a DP 1.2? I find that hard to believe.

I doubt the Swift will work via a DP to DVI adapter. The entire logic board was replaced by the G-Sync module - it requires DP to function.


----------



## jsizzle

No 5150.
It is not my system.

Again my question was are people effectively using gpu tweak and the swift togther?


----------



## macmall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsizzle*
> 
> No 5150.
> It is not my system.
> 
> Again my question was are people effectively using gpu tweak and the swift togther?


5150 is one of those that hear no evil speak no evil type of people, Oh and I've returned TONS of stuff to Amazon and never had an issue with them once, stop trying to scare people trying to tell them they'll get banned if they return stuff....Not like it would be hard to open another account and use a different CC....So even if they did by some off chance ban you it would be easy as pie to get back on and order again.

As for the question, I run a GPU tweak with the Swift and don't have any issues, I run two 980's @ 1500 per core per card, with 100 overclock to the ram.....

Only issue I take with the Swift is the Pixel Inversion, I can't seem to get an answer as to if this is normal or this is a defect, some has they don't have it others say they do, some say its on all the panels and some say its not, ASUS is craptastic about communicating with their customers....other then that the Swift is the best gaming screen on the planet IMO.


----------



## jsizzle

Thank you macmall.
and 5150 

And yea....
I love asus products but I will never rma or talk to their CS again. They are horrible.

/* Update */

I believe i have fixed the issue.

After hours of installing and unistalling drivers and programs, such as GPU Tweak, I finally updated my bios. I haden't checked for a while and was running asus x99 bios V.0801. I updated to V.1103 and now everything seems to be working. I have re-overclocked my system and re-instaled GPU tweak and yea now everything seems great.

I was coming from a Asus VG278QE ( or something ) it was a asus 1080 144hz monitor and ran perfectly for months on this system. That is why it was hard for me to believe that just changing a monitor could make the system unstable. After this i started looking into exactly how g-sync performs and extactly what resouces it it utilizing. And lets just say g-sync......1 is amazing and 2 uses a lot of system resouces, not just your gpu.

With this being said the rog swift is by far the best gaming monitor money can buy IMO. I was considering the new lg or samsung 34" 21:9 monitors. My friend has one and for productivity it is amazing. But i game at home and program at work so at home the swift is right for me.
This has been the most "finicky" monitor i have ever owned so i can understand how people can be upset that their new $800 monitor isnt perfect. But if/when you get it working.....omg amazing....simply amazing.


----------



## dboythagr8

I just took back my Swift that I bought last August to Frys, and received a new one. What should I be looking for to indicate when it was produced?


----------



## jsizzle

on the bottem of the monitor itself. Not the stand the bottem of the bezel near the power


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I just took back my Swift that I bought last August to Frys, and received a new one. What should I be looking for to indicate when it was produced?


What problems did your last monitor have, that made you want to return it? I haven't been on for a while, still a few pages behind in this thread now if you recently already said it.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> What problems did your last monitor have, that made you want to return it? I haven't been on for a while, still a few pages behind in this thred now if you recently already said it.


Pulsing on the screen. Flickering. Text not being normal. I have 4 other monitors in the house and none showed that behavior. I tried different DisplayPort cables too as well as fresh driver installs. Nothing fixed it. I finally stopped being lazy and took it back to Frys for a return. Luckily I bought the 2 year replacement plan (which they tried their hardest to screw me out of). I didn't even know they had any Swifts in. It's no longer on their website, but they had a couple in the back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsizzle*
> 
> on the bottem of the monitor itself. Not the stand the bottem of the bezel near the power


November 2014 for me.

No idea if this is a good thing or bad...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> 5150 is one of those that hear no evil speak no evil type of people, Oh and I've returned TONS of stuff to Amazon and never had an issue with them once, stop trying to scare people trying to tell them they'll get banned if they return stuff....Not like it would be hard to open another account and use a different CC....So even if they did by some off chance ban you it would be easy as pie to get back on and order again.


i beg to differ. I was trying to make my PC 100% perfect, and I hve returned many things. I even get feed up on a product and ask for a percentage of a refund if I don't feel like dealing with a return. A few months ago, Amazon contacted me saying that my account was under review (stating they may delete my account) for not follow the guidelines. I haven't heard back from them in a while.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macmall*
> 
> 5150 is one of those that hear no evil speak no evil type of people, Oh and I've returned TONS of stuff to Amazon and never had an issue with them once, stop trying to scare people trying to tell them they'll get banned if they return stuff....Not like it would be hard to open another account and use a different CC....So even if they did by some off chance ban you it would be easy as pie to get back on and order again.
> 
> As for the question, I run a GPU tweak with the Swift and don't have any issues, I run two 980's @ 1500 per core per card, with 100 overclock to the ram.....
> 
> Only issue I take with the Swift is the Pixel Inversion, I can't seem to get an answer as to if this is normal or this is a defect, some has they don't have it others say they do, some say its on all the panels and some say its not, ASUS is craptastic about communicating with their customers....other then that the Swift is the best gaming screen on the planet IMO.


Yeah just ignore all the evidence to the contrary and encourage people to abuse Amazon policy and end up with lifetime bans. Really great idea and ethics. And FYI, once you're banned, using a different CC won't do anything because they blacklist your address as well. If someone is determined enough they can use someone else's name and address but that's dishonest and a hassle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i beg to differ. I was trying to make my PC 100% perfect, and I hve returned many things. I even get feed up on a product and ask for a percentage of a refund if I don't feel like dealing with a return. A few months ago, Amazon contacted me saying that my account was under review (stating they may delete my account) for not follow the guidelines. I haven't heard back from them in a while.


Yup but macmall thinks it's all a lie.


----------



## quovadis123

I buy everything from Amazon. I have tried many different screens, and parts and never had a problem returning stuff. (Obviously I do not return toilet paper and low budget items).
Just returned a Benq 32" 4k BL3201PH, because it was a large piece of carp. It had more input lag than a jar of molasses.

I have to tell you all, that there are a few people watching this thread closely because they also wanted to buy a Swift or similar. It's like watching a reality show.
The returns and problems you guys are having is making by-standers unbearably tense.
And now, just to slap everyone in the face, they are coming out with 2 new Rogs, they displayed at CES.


----------



## batmanwcm

Just to give those of you guys that didn't buy this monitor yet a heads up to possibly wait for the release of the Acer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1533868/various-acer-g-sync-27-qhd-ips-144hz-monitor-debut/0_40

Basically, in a nutshell, G-Sync, 144Hz, IPS, 27", 1440p, and ULMB (According to Nvidia).


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Yeah my 2nd Swift is even lower, I have to set to 0.5. Unfortunately using NVCP gamma correction causes bad color banding (worse than other monitor's I've adjusted in this way). I have my 3rd swift on the way. If it also has crap gamma I'm just going to give up and wait for the Acer. No way should I have to settle for garbage gamma and color or live with color banding on an $800 monitor.


They are calibrating it to that gamma so don't keep exchanging them expecting to get a different gamma. It isn't that the gamma is simply low but that they are calibrating to a BT.1886 gamma curve instead of a pure power gamma. BT.1886 is the new standard for HD TVs that accounts for the black level in the gamma curve so as to maintain contrast while not crushing shadow details and it is needed on LCDs to avoid black crush. Most LCD monitors have black crush and many people prefer some level of black crush because they do not like gray shadows. Sadly the black levels are too high on most IPS or TN panels to have nice black shadows without losing shadow details.

I can completely understand that you prefer a higher gamma, I would have preferred they calibrated to a 2.4 at 50% BT.1886 gamma curve (as the BT.1886 spec uses) instead of the 2.2 at 50% they used. However, they are not defective or wrong, simply calibrated to a gamma you do not like.

Sorry but the Swift is not for you if you cannot live with either the native gamma or the banding from a calibration. A new unit is not going to have a significantly different gamma.


----------



## moogleslam

Hey guys - what's the solution for G-Sync not enabling? I've read this before somewhere, but can't recall. I've checked all the normal stuff. It's enabled in the Control Panel, Vertical Sync is set to G-Sync, V-Sync isn't enabled in game, made sure I'm running full screen, tried a few different games etc. Running 347.09, which I have been for a few weeks. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sav4

double post


----------



## sav4

Has anyone noticed on the win8.1 screen calibration picture for contrast of the guy in the suit see like grey smudge marks in the blacks if so is there something I can adjust to correct it ?
or is there a better way or method to eyeball calibrate it


----------



## sav4

Hey guys - what's the solution for G-Sync not enabling? I've read this before somewhere, but can't recall. I've checked all the normal stuff. It's enabled in the Control Panel, Vertical Sync is set to G-Sync, V-Sync isn't enabled in game, made sure I'm running full screen, tried a few different games etc. Running 347.09, which I have been for a few weeks. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

I had the issue and fixed it by going from full screen to windowed then back to full.
If that doesn't work others have had success doing a driver reinstall.
Hope it helps


----------



## jsizzle

Sav4,
The monitor is going out of gsync during play?
The power light is turning "not red" ?

How do you know g sync is off ?


----------



## vladz

If you dont see the red light it means gsync disable. White is normal yellow is ulmb...


----------



## Falkentyne

I like how this thread halfway became a "waste $800 on a monitor and suck it up you poor bums, I'm rich" thread or "get banned by amazon"
Can the elitism by rich people or those who win the monitor panel lottery freaking CEASE?
This monitor has more QA issues than any screen I've seen in the last 10 years that was NOT a CRT (besides some HW problems with some dells...)


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I like how this thread halfway became a "waste $800 on a monitor and suck it up you poor bums, I'm rich" thread or "get banned by amazon"
> Can the elitism by rich people or those who win the monitor panel lottery freaking CEASE?
> This monitor has more QA issues than any screen I've seen in the last 10 years that was NOT a CRT (besides some HW problems with some dells...)


So you have access to Asus's RMA numbers? Why don't you post them for us?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsizzle*
> 
> Sav4,
> The monitor is going out of gsync during play?
> The power light is turning "not red" ?
> 
> How do you know g sync is off ?


I was replying to the guy above .
I don't have the issue anymore but noticed the game play not right and looked at the led and it was white did the above and sorted it out.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Hey guys - what's the solution for G-Sync not enabling? I've read this before somewhere, but can't recall. I've checked all the normal stuff. It's enabled in the Control Panel, Vertical Sync is set to G-Sync, V-Sync isn't enabled in game, made sure I'm running full screen, tried a few different games etc. Running 347.09, which I have been for a few weeks. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Got it working with a driver re-install.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> They are calibrating it to that gamma so don't keep exchanging them expecting to get a different gamma. It isn't that the gamma is simply low but that they are calibrating to a BT.1886 gamma curve instead of a pure power gamma. BT.1886 is the new standard for HD TVs that accounts for the black level in the gamma curve so as to maintain contrast while not crushing shadow details and it is needed on LCDs to avoid black crush. Most LCD monitors have black crush and many people prefer some level of black crush because they do not like gray shadows. Sadly the black levels are too high on most IPS or TN panels to have nice black shadows without losing shadow details.
> 
> I can completely understand that you prefer a higher gamma, I would have preferred they calibrated to a 2.4 at 50% BT.1886 gamma curve (as the BT.1886 spec uses) instead of the 2.2 at 50% they used. However, they are not defective or wrong, simply calibrated to a gamma you do not like.
> 
> Sorry but the Swift is not for you if you cannot live with either the native gamma or the banding from a calibration. A new unit is not going to have a significantly different gamma.


Good information, thank you for posting. I was concerned about the gamma being off as well, but have been enjoying the colors all around.


----------



## kalston

There is more to it than that I think... According to Lagom my Swift doesn't have black crush out of the box (nor after calibrating it with my colorimeter), it does have white crush though (partly solved by using pcmonitors.info settings) and my colorimeter (Colorhug) reports 1.9 gamma versus the 2.2 that all professional reviewers got.

So there's at least a few units with proper gamma, however I have no idea if anyone other than the professional reviewers got one of those tbh. Most people don't have a colorimeter and are generally clueless about such things. So it's possible that they are actually only shipping units with a gamma around 2 nowadays (or have always been, haha). The gamma of 2 is pretty nice for competitive gaming as it makes details in the darker shades clearly visible so it wouldn't really surprise me. But I don't lose those details after calibrating it, it's just much less visible especially in a lit room.

Either way I'm convinced it's not worth returning mine for the sake of the gamma since other than that my unit is basically perfect. Unless Asus makes some big announcement saying they are sorry and releasing a Swift 2.0 or something... but I don't see that happening, I'm afraid they are already moving on to new stuff (4k Swift I heard? and those 144hz IPS might make the Swift completely obsolete if they get it right too...)


----------



## vladz

Kinda ot :

What color calibrate are you using guys? Spyder? Willing to buy. Thanks!


----------



## QuantumPion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Yeah my 2nd Swift is even lower, I have to set to 0.5. Unfortunately using NVCP gamma correction causes bad color banding (worse than other monitor's I've adjusted in this way). I have my 3rd swift on the way. If it also has crap gamma I'm just going to give up and wait for the Acer. No way should I have to settle for garbage gamma and color or live with color banding on an $800 monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> They are calibrating it to that gamma so don't keep exchanging them expecting to get a different gamma. It isn't that the gamma is simply low but that they are calibrating to a BT.1886 gamma curve instead of a pure power gamma. BT.1886 is the new standard for HD TVs that accounts for the black level in the gamma curve so as to maintain contrast while not crushing shadow details and it is needed on LCDs to avoid black crush. Most LCD monitors have black crush and many people prefer some level of black crush because they do not like gray shadows. Sadly the black levels are too high on most IPS or TN panels to have nice black shadows without losing shadow details.
> 
> I can completely understand that you prefer a higher gamma, I would have preferred they calibrated to a 2.4 at 50% BT.1886 gamma curve (as the BT.1886 spec uses) instead of the 2.2 at 50% they used. However, they are not defective or wrong, simply calibrated to a gamma you do not like.
> 
> Sorry but the Swift is not for you if you cannot live with either the native gamma or the banding from a calibration. A new unit is not going to have a significantly different gamma.
Click to expand...

Hmm that is interesting, although I'm not totally convinced. Early professional reviews of the monitor praised it for having an accurate 2.2 sRBG gamma calibration, and many owners say the gamma calibration is just fine. Did they suddenly change the design at some point?

I've never heard of the BT.1886 standard until now. Regardless, that default, uncalibrated, low gamma of these Swifts looks like utter garbage. You don't have to worry about crushing blacks because with a gamma that low, there aren't any blacks or shadows anyway. Everything is super bright, washed out, and unnatural looking. I have a very hard time believing that this is intended.

question - is there something you have to do on the software/driver/OS side to accommodate a BT.1886 gamma curve? Maybe this is why I was having very bad black crush/loss of dark detail with my Swift when I adjusted the gamma back to 2.2.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Hmm that is interesting, although I'm not totally convinced. Early professional reviews of the monitor praised it for having an accurate 2.2 sRBG gamma calibration, and many owners say the gamma calibration is just fine. Did they suddenly change the design at some point?
> 
> I've never heard of the BT.1886 standard until now. Regardless, that default, uncalibrated, low gamma of these Swifts looks like utter garbage. You don't have to worry about crushing blacks because with a gamma that low, there aren't any blacks or shadows anyway. Everything is super bright, washed out, and unnatural looking. I have a very hard time believing that this is intended.


Yeah if it's intended then Asus is nuts. But after adjusting it, I'm really happy with the display. Here's what I use:

*Monitor:*
Red: 97
Green: 95
Blue: 100
Brightness: 100

*NVCP:*
Brightness: 47%
Contrast: 50%
Gamma: 0.86
DV: 55%

With Lagom's gamma test it hits around 2.2, the white balance is nearly perfect and there's very minimal banding vs my LG IPS display.


----------



## Falkentyne

I don't know why you're saying different gamma calibrations on the SAME monitor is INTENDED and somehow not ILLEGAL.
Pull that crap in real life in any other industry and your product will be pulled or the company sued.

Imagine if I bought two identical boxes of raisin bran and one had sun-maid raisins and another had some batch from Ecuador? I mean, come on. Reviewers got 2.2 gamma, end users get anywhere between 1.4 (!) to 2.2? And you think this is proper?

No wonder you toxic users bash people for getting defective swifts and then tell them to "suck it up, it's ONLY $800...."


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumPion*
> 
> Hmm that is interesting, although I'm not totally convinced. Early professional reviews of the monitor praised it for having an accurate 2.2 sRBG gamma calibration, and many owners say the gamma calibration is just fine. Did they suddenly change the design at some point?
> 
> I've never heard of the BT.1886 standard until now. Regardless, that default, uncalibrated, low gamma of these Swifts looks like utter garbage. You don't have to worry about crushing blacks because with a gamma that low, there aren't any blacks or shadows anyway. Everything is super bright, washed out, and unnatural looking. I have a very hard time believing that this is intended.
> 
> question - is there something you have to do on the software/driver/OS side to accommodate a BT.1886 gamma curve? Maybe this is why I was having very bad black crush/loss of dark detail with my Swift when I adjusted the gamma back to 2.2.


Here is a good explination of BT.1886 from SpectraCAL. Notice how shades near black are much brighter for BT.1886 in their example?

Also here is a measurement of the gamma on my Swift (contrast set to 49) which I think has a washed out look relative to a display calibrated with some black crush (using a 2.2 pure power gamma) or a display with a lower black level but I also know it is close to correct for a BT.1886 like 2.2 gamma curve on a display with this black level. I think Asus really should have used real BT.1886 (2.4) as that would look better to most and that is the spec but I bet they wanted the reports of "perfect 2.2" instead of reviewers needing to explain why it measured average 2.4. Also movies (bluray) reference a 2.4 (now at least) but games still target who knows what.
Cyan is the average gamma (what reviews report - a near perfect 2.22), Yellow is the measured gamma, and Gray is the reference.


It is possible your displays have been bad in some way but I think it is much more likely you don't like the BT.1886 like 2.2 gamma as it does look washed out compared to a pure power gamma. You can "see in the dark" better in games where that helps which I believe is why Asus used it. The black crush is expected if you use a pure power as well. I noticed it calibrating my Swift to pure power, even calibrating to a real BT.1886 2.4 caused slight black crush.

Do you have the brightness set above ~35? If you need it that high it might be part of the issue, I believe ~25 is a sweet spot for brightness on the Swift as the calibration is better near there but the screen isn't very bright (~130 cd/m²).

Edit: You have to have black crush calibrating the Swift to pure power 2.2 using a profile. You can only send 255 shades of gray to the monitor from the video card. If sending the monitor RGB(1,1,1) causes it to display a gray that you want to be displayed when the GPU receives (10,10,10) every value below (10,10,10) will be black. You cannot tell the monitor to display a gray between what it displays at (0,0,0) and (1,1,1) or 1s and 2s, etc. The only way to make the grays at 10-50 darker is to "steal" steps below them. This is also why you usually get some banding with a profile, you can do spacial and/or temporal dithering to prevent banding but you cannot do anything about black crush. Asus could calibrate to something else in the factory where they have a lot more steps to use but we are limited by the 8-bit per color communication between the GPU and the monitor.


----------



## PCM2

Just to add, the SWIFT that I reviewed had a 'pure' 2.2 gamma - not just an average gamma of 2.2. A number of samples have a 'pure' 1.8-2.0, so it doesn't seem that ASUS have intentionally switched to using BT.1886 or anything like that. BT. 1886 actually gives a slightly punchier look compared to the usual 2.2 in my view, but not compared to 2.4.

Many users reporting a 'washed out' look are stuck with gamma <2.0, which fortunately means the curve can be displaced by gamma adjustments in NVCP or using an ICC profile such as that provided in our review. Of course such adjustments do have some side-effects, it would be nicer if all were calibrated in the same fashion - and perhaps they are, but the panels themselves provide a different base. Inter-unit gamma variation on 144Hz monitors in general is shocking and it seems the PG278Q is no exception.


----------



## Falkentyne

Exactly what I was saying. And yet the elitist monitor ego purists start flaming because THEY got great swifts, then they try to justify their $800 purchase by saying that bad gamma is a FEATURE! "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"

Depressing. Not buying one of these. Getting another Benq when the new benqs come out.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> There is more to it than that I think... According to Lagom my Swift doesn't have black crush out of the box (nor after calibrating it with my colorimeter), it does have white crush though (partly solved by using pcmonitors.info settings) and my colorimeter (Colorhug) reports 1.9 gamma versus the 2.2 that all professional reviewers got.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Just to add, the SWIFT that I reviewed had a 'pure' 2.2 gamma - not just an average gamma of 2.2. A number of samples have a 'pure' 1.8-2.0, so it doesn't seem that ASUS have intentionally switched to using BT.1886 or anything like that. BT. 1886 actually gives a slightly punchier look compared to the usual 2.2 in my view, but not compared to 2.4.


I have never seen a review even report what power function was used for gamma, do you have a link to a review saying they have one with a pure power gamma? How did they measure it? If you run "measure gamma" on my display it reports "2.2". TFT Central reports the gamma lowering near black, maybe not quite as fast as mine (which would be better IMO) but still very similar. However, they don't report anything below 17% and I don't know how LaCie Blue Eye Pro does their measurements. It looks like they use a lot fewer points which would flatten the measured gamma.

If there really are displays with average gammas lower than mine then I agree; *any lower at all and something has gone wrong.* The BT.1886 like 2.2 I have is a bit low already. I was only worried it might be a reaction to the intended gamma (assuming mine is as intended). BT.1886 gives a much lower gamma in low IRE and I assumed people don't know about it as it is a new standard and gamma is not well understood by most anyway. You probably will not be able to tell if it is pure power or BT.1886 with something like the lagom LCD tests but gamma will look low if measured at low IRE values.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Exactly what I was saying. And yet the elitist monitor ego purists start flaming because THEY got great swifts, then they try to justify their $800 purchase by saying that bad gamma is a FEATURE! "It's not a bug, it's a feature!"
> 
> Depressing. Not buying one of these. Getting another Benq when the new benqs come out.


The grapes are sour anyway, don't worry if you cannot pick them.

If _they_ got great Swifts then _they_ don't need to justify their purchase as they don't have a bad gamma, unless I misunderstood you? If people really do have bad gammas that isn't good, like the inversion problems.

I am sure every BenQ will be perfect, after all we have so much data on that screen.


----------



## PCM2

Come to think of it the resolution and capability of the Spyder4Elite used in my review is too poor at IRE <20% to really say the gamma type used. But it's best not to get het up about the gamma functions, since as you say most users wouldn't know or understand much about them.







Following that logic, it's also incorrect to state that some are simply calibrated to BT.1886 rather than standard 2.2 and that's why they might look washed out. That wouldn't cause them to look as they do. Many samples are calibrated to an average of <2.0 which does not follow BT.1886 or any acceptable/common standard for normal PC use. It simply gives a washed out look which is not at all appealing.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Come to think of it the resolution and capability of the Spyder4Elite used in my review is too poor at IRE <20% to really say the gamma type used. But it's best not to get het up about the gamma functions, since as you say most users wouldn't know or understand much about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following that logic, it's also incorrect to state that some are simply calibrated to BT.1886 rather than standard 2.2 and that's why they might look washed out. That wouldn't cause them to look as they do. Many samples are calibrated to an average of <2.0 which does not follow BT.1886 or any acceptable/common standard for normal PC use. It simply gives a washed out look which is not at all appealing.


All true, an average below 2.4(!) does not follow BT.1886. BT.1886 like at 2.2 is already lower than it should be but Asus could argue it is to see in shadows better (or for "2.2 gamma" reviews). I only mentioned BT.1886 because it does look washed out v.s. a pure power if you do a side by side comparison and I hadn't seen anyone actually report a low gamma measured with a meter.

Shipping "factory calibrated" screens with an average gamma below 2.2 is just wrong and one should expect lots of RMAs when doing so. People like apparent contrast a lot. Unrelated but isn't the default gamma on a Mac still 1.8?

I hope everyone is using a contrast setting between 45 and 50?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> All true, an average below 2.4(!) does not follow BT.1886. BT.1886 like at 2.2 is already lower than it should be but Asus could argue it is to see in shadows better (or for "2.2 gamma" reviews). I only mentioned BT.1886 because it does look washed out v.s. a pure power if you do a side by side comparison and I hadn't seen anyone actually report a low gamma measured with a meter.
> 
> Shipping "factory calibrated" screens with an average gamma below 2.2 is just wrong and one should expect lots of RMAs when doing so. People like apparent contrast a lot. Unrelated but isn't the default gamma on a Mac still 1.8?
> 
> I hope everyone is using a contrast setting between 45 and 50?


Yeah. Shortly after publishing my review, which had a nice gamma calibration for fairly rich colours (~2.2), I was contacted by a user who confirmed completely different readings from his Spyder4. His graph clearly showed an average of 2.0. This seems to line-up with what some users have been reporting. A colleague of mine confirmed a gamma that was even lower, again measured with a colorimeter, on his SWIFT purchased from a retailer in NZ. Of course it is hard to gauge exact gamma performance when people use Lagom (far too iffy on a TN model in particular), but I'm sure some people here must have colorimeters and could measure the gamma properly.


----------



## AGENT_WD40

just hooked this monitor upto my new pc, I put the cd that came with it into an external cd drive but the installation isnt loading, cant find any driver for it online for windows 8.1, also im pressing the turbo button to change it to 144hz and its staying on 60hz....can someone point me to where i can dl the driver for this monitor please


----------



## AGENT_WD40

welp. i just bought this monitor and its only been turned on for a few hours and the screen has gone really weird...black and white with multi coloured pixels spread across it.



is it faulty?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGENT_WD40*
> 
> welp. i just bought this monitor and its only been turned on for a few hours and the screen has gone really weird...black and white with multi coloured pixels spread across it.
> 
> 
> 
> is it faulty?


Unfortunately it seems that way.


----------



## flint314

Awesome screens....I had to go through 4 of them....
My 2nd had the same issue, its definitely broken.

Oh and concerning the Gamma issue. It is there (as an issue)
I have a Spyder 4 Elite for work and measured 3 of the displays I received. Their gamma was 1.6, 1.7, 2.0 (that's the one I currently use).
Sorry, but there is no way that these screens have been calibrated to anything.....
I for my part, am highly disappointed by the Quality of this monitor. There seem to be terrible QA issues all around.
And reading all the reviews that stated perfect gamma would tell me, that reviewers received hand picked units, that's why none of the issues surfaced while reviewing.
800€ is quite a bit too much for this screen, even if it is catering to a very specialized group. I would not buy it again....
My hopes are on the Acer now.


----------



## Asus11

just a tip

if you experience G sync not working sometimes and you have to disconnect the DP from the GPU and reconnect

an easier method is to go into sleep mode while on the desktop then wake the PC back up and g sync should be back

saves you keep getting up everytime you want to play a game to jab the rear of the comp.. lol


----------



## flint314

@Flkentyne
To be fair you said all the above while not owning one. So yeah, you're right but only by reading some threads and not by first hand. That is quite a difference.
Also, it seems that the Gsync module is overdriven on this monitor, so that could be the problem. The 4k Acer has some issues as well, but not comparable to the ROG. Also, BenQ is not someone I would trust High-tech with.
Anyway, this could have been a great monitor, and as it seems there are a few people out there that really got lucky and received a panel that works perfect, with perfect gamma, no inversion problems etc.


----------



## Falkentyne

Ok to clarify,
I'm not intentionally trying to troll Asus. However Asus has a VERY bad reputation as of the last few years, with regarding their QA and even worse, their customer support.
If you check the H forums, there were just massive threads with people who had to deal with Asus' RMA and who had items that were either sent back -worse- than were sent originally, or were sent back fully broken and with damage, with a 'fixed' moniker.
This was mostly regarding their motherboard division, but there were horror stories about their graphic card RMA as well.

The problem got so bad in fact, that [email protected] had to handle warranty claims himself. And part of this seemed to deal with RMA's being handled through a warehouse being run somewhere in the mideastern USA, and hiring people who 'really didn't give a dam" ,while Asus California actually performed much better if you could actually contact them and bypass all of that.

I haven't kept up on what has happened recently, even though my previous two monitor purchases were Asus (both still fully working), my current one is Benq.

Needless to say, these things left a lot of bad blood in peoples' veins.

Asus has always made cutting edge, good hardware, and are a major sponsor of esports (as is Benq now), but God forbid, their QA issues are just facepalm bad, and their customer service, at least in the motherboard segment, is even worse.

And yes, I don't own a swift. While I do have the cash to switch to an NV setup and a Swift, I simply do NOT want to have to deal with a panel lottery. I was definitely interested in this monitor, but NOT to throw $800 on a crapshoot. And, for someone who has a back disability, it's even MORE difficult to deal with sending broken things back and dealing with all that crap. Of course no one here cares, nor would I expect anyone to care, but don't be surprised if you get the same kind of "uncaring" back.

And if you still think I'm trying to cause problems...anyone remember THIS?

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1653278

Some people have had the SAME pattern appear on their swift.
And that's also a 27" panel.
Why haven't their 24" panels had this issue?

Forgive me for not being optimistic.
I'll wait for some more offerings before I decide on a panel lottery.

That's all. Old wounds die hard.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I could be mistaken, but I think it's a little silly to think the Benq or Acer variant won't have the same gamma and inversion issues.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I could be mistaken, but I think it's a little silly to think the Benq or Acer variant won't have the same gamma and inversion issues.


I expect that they will have their share of issues too. Maybe some atrocious IPS glow for example.

But I sincerely hope they will have better quality control than Asus with the Swift and that there won't be that much difference between the units. I really want the monitor industry to progress (regardless of how mediocre the LCD tech in itself is), especially when talking about monitors that cost 800+ for Christ sake...


----------



## flint314

The 4K Panel Acer uses has no such issue. It is a different Panel, but still.
The problem for me.is, that Asus released that crap on us with a friggin Premium Price tag, but at the same time treats us like hobos.
I had to send in my Swift (the 3/rd I had - the other 3 were swapped by the retailer). RMA was a nightmare. Took them 3! tries to fix it, waited almost 6 weeks and got one back that more or less works - apart from the cosmetic scratches the frame now has.

Falkentyne is 100% right about their RMA. I had to replace my Maximum a few month prior to the Swift, it was a nightmare as well.
At the moment I would say that anyone can deliver such a terrible RMA experience, no need to pay ASUS premium.

The swift was a failure in my eyes. Reviewers got hand picked monitors to play with and the rest of us received a lottery ticket. Great for everyone who got a prize, but for the sake of fairness - stop being a jackass, the issues are real.
Anyway, I am not even sure Gsync will be here in the future. As soon as Free sync is here Nvidia will have to react.

100% on what Kalston wrote above.

Sorry for the bad writing, terrible to type on a phone.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I could be mistaken, but I think it's a little silly to think the Benq or Acer variant won't have the same gamma and inversion issues.


Yeah not sure if that's a panel (AU Optronics makes it), gsync issue or something Asus did to the monitors, although they should STILL be QA Tested BEFORE they ship to the stores/customers!!
And the Benq XL2730Z that is coming out is also going to be an 8 bit panel....almost willing to bet it may be the same or a similar panel to the Swift.
What happens if it is the same panel, and it does not have inversion issues (Even though it has freesync), while the Swift, with gsync DISABLED, may still have inversion issues? (if the 2730Z has inversion issues, I'll eat my words, and a slimy frog, also).

Even despite all that: But customer service?
My S-switch died on my Benq 2720Z, I called Benq up on the phone, they sent me an email asking for my serial # and product code (after they verified I purchased it from their online shop).
I had a new S-switch at my home the VERY NEXT DAY. Yes their warehouse being in California helps, but they sent it out that same evening and it arrived the next day.

I've NEVER seen Asus come close to something like that.

Asus has FAR more money than Benq, and they've been in the business longer. So what's the excuse for the shoddy QA and patchwork (at best) customer service?


----------



## kalston

You're making a lot of risky bets when it comes to BenQ IMO


----------



## pwspong

Need some advice for those who play CS:GO with this monitor (2560x1440 @ 144hz)

What DPI are you running at?

What mouse sensitivity in game are you running at?

I know a lot of this is preference but I'd like some opinions.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Yeah if it's intended then Asus is nuts. But after adjusting it, I'm really happy with the display. Here's what I use:
> 
> *Monitor:*
> Red: 97
> Green: 95
> Blue: 100
> Brightness: 100
> 
> *NVCP:*
> Brightness: 47%
> Contrast: 50%
> Gamma: 0.86
> DV: 55%
> 
> With Lagom's gamma test it hits around 2.2, the white balance is nearly perfect and there's very minimal banding vs my LG IPS display.


Do you not find the NVCP settings reverting after your computer is restarted or turned on from sleep mode? Mine always revert,


----------



## nerdybeat

It's currently in stock on Newegg and I picked one up! It's been in stock since 3am PST... so apparently they got a lot in? Hoping this is a "good batch". Usually the ratio of people posting on forums with issues far outweighs those that have none, however I'm a little concerned. Guess I'm just willing to gamble right now


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Do you not find the NVCP settings reverting after your computer is restarted or turned on from sleep mode? Mine always revert,


They don't revert for me, have you tried reinstalling the display driver? Also check to make sure you have the latest firmware for your motherboard and latest drivers for any other hardware you got in your desktop.

Edit: Ok I take that back. Did a full restart and double checked and while it didn't revert the settings, it didn't have the NVIDIA custom settings selected. Definitely seems to be a driver quirk.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> Need some advice for those who play CS:GO with this monitor (2560x1440 @ 144hz)
> 
> What DPI are you running at?
> 
> What mouse sensitivity in game are you running at?
> 
> I know a lot of this is preference but I'd like some opinions.


800dpi

ingame sens 2.2.

Also, anybody else experiencing flickering during loading screens? Should I be worried?


----------



## SteezyTN

By the middle of the year, I guarantee the price will drop on this. With the other monitors ASUS is showing, and the others that have gsync, it just has too. There will soon no longer be conpitition. Look at the PB287Q 4K monitor. That one went from $699 (or was it $799?) to like $549. Once the Swift drops, I will pick it up immediately!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Ended up returning my Swift because of my issues with it.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Going to be returning mine this week... I'm not under the belief that the pixel inversion is a hit or miss thing, I think it is present in all monitors, some people just don't notice it

It's a shame too, besides that issue it's the nicest monitor I've ever used


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> Going to be returning mine this week... I'm not under the belief that the pixel inversion is a hit or miss thing, I think it is present in all monitors, some people just don't notice it
> 
> It's a shame too, besides that issue it's the nicest monitor I've ever used


I am sure some units have it much worse than others so it isn't hard to believe some do not have it at all, or at least the effect is so minor it is undetectable by normal human vision.

I would swear mine does not have inversion issues and I have looked for it on green moving over gray and vice versa. FWTIW


----------



## 5150 Joker

Yeah I can't say I've noticed inversion in any games on mine.


----------



## vladz

How to check inversion issues???


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> My Swift was fine until the 8 weeks mark and then I got the same issues your having. Grey horizontal lines, flickering, and you may also have blurry text. It would go away and come back randomly. Unfortunately RMA is the only way.
> 
> I noticed what ASUS did was return my same monitor but they replaced the screen with a new one.
> 
> No problem since, and it's been 4 weeks.


I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one with this problem. when the horizontal lines / flickering appeared, the text was also blurry. When changing the refresh rate from 144hz to 60hz, the flickering reduces a bit but still have horizontal lines and blurry text. I'm in the process or RMA'ing now.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Just wanted to post for anyone ordering from Future shop. Got my monitor today - took 13 days in snail mail and received an October model. I see on their site that they've raised the price from the $799.99 I paid, to $949.99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I am sure some units have it much worse than others so it isn't hard to believe some do not have it at all, or at least the effect is so minor it is undetectable by normal human vision.
> 
> I would swear mine does not have inversion issues and I have looked for it on green moving over gray and vice versa. FWTIW


It took me a few days to first notice it and then I couldn't stop staring. Now, a few weeks later, and I barely notice it again having adjusted.

Quick update: This monitor unfortunately has a pretty nasty bleed along the bottom. The Sleeping dogs fan still had inversion on it (You cannot avoid this), but I didn't notice it in FFXIV when casting spells like I did on my other screen, so it definitely seems to vary in intensity from monitor to monitor.

Oddly, though my gamma looks the same on both monitors, on lagom, but it simply isn't. The previous settings used on the November model are far too dark in game - and I immediately felt something looked better. The gamma on this one is better, after all. Even on the desktop it looks... better. Gonna deal with this gross backlight bleed across the bottom for now as the color is a good step up from the Nov model.

I am having a new issue... I can see the AG coating everywhere! I didn't really notice it on my other one... Weird? I think it may be because my focus is shifted from the inversion. I tested several games and this monitor simply does not have the inversion in places the other screen did like the sky in Rust, though it's still immediately noticeable in the fan in sleeping dogs.


----------



## nerdybeat

My serial number starts with E, just got it yesterday. No issues at all so far!

Edit: Ordered mine earlier this week when Newegg got inventory... haven't seen it sold out on their site since. Maybe a nice new batch? Mine seems to show none of the standard issues plaguing many people in this thread.


----------



## astrixx

I love mine! See the new swift models coming from CES? One is 4K 60hz, and the other is 1440p IPS 120hz.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> My serial number starts with E, just got it yesterday. No issues at all so far!
> 
> Edit: Ordered mine earlier this week when Newegg got inventory... haven't seen it sold out on their site since. Maybe a nice new batch? Mine seems to show none of the standard issues plaguing many people in this thread.


I have my other monitor boxed up but can you see if you have a bad viewing angle from below?

I'm pretty sure on my Nov model, you could see the image at any angle, but on my recent Oct model, sitting too low or looking at hthe screen from below makes it impossible to see anything. Other angles are fine.


----------



## Anarion

For all of you who find NVCP settings reset after reboot its prpblem with windows calibration controls. Go in control panel and open Colour Management. Then go Advanced then click Change System Defaults a similar window to the previous will pop up. Click again Advanced and untick Use Windows display calibration option. Now your NVCP settings won't reset after reboot.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Oddly, though my gamma looks the same on both monitors, on lagom, but it simply isn't. The previous settings used on the November model are far too dark in game - and I immediately felt something looked better. The gamma on this one is better, after all. Even on the desktop it looks... better. Gonna deal with this gross backlight bleed across the bottom for now as the color is a good step up from the Nov model.


It has been said before, do not rely on lagom to assess the gamma of a TN panel. Even when I calibrate my unit with a colorimeter the gamma according to lagom is off (but in practice it's not, the calibration does work!). That was completely different on my IPS panel.


----------



## Fiercy

So guys does everyone has the monitor flashing on less then 30fps because I seem to remember that the 1 monitor I had didn't flash so visibly.


----------



## pwspong

My DSR is scaling from 2560x1440 to 3620x2036 instead of 3840x2160 and I have no idea why. Any help? GeForce Experience is doing the same when I optimize games.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Good to know! I assumed I would still see some kind of difference, but they really looked identical. If anything I felt it looked as though this one was lower.

Would love to get a colorimeter eventually.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I am sure some units have it much worse than others so it isn't hard to believe some do not have it at all, or at least the effect is so minor it is undetectable by normal human vision.
> 
> I would swear mine does not have inversion issues and I have looked for it on green moving over gray and vice versa. FWTIW


Hmmm... maybe I'll RMA and see what happens then. Any muzzle flash in a game (or similar effect) becomes covered in vertical lines.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Give this a read!

So, as it turns out, FreeSync is a superior implementation of adaptive refresh-rate due to how G-Sync is implemented in the monitor. I don't know about you, but if I have the choice between a free and open-source implementation with literally no drawbacks, and a costly proprietary closed-source implementation with drawbacks, I'd choose the former every day.

So, I returned my Asus ROG Swift because I'm sick and tired of the bull**** problems it have. I don't know if it's related to the panel or the G-Sync module, but since I've never seen anything like this before I'm guessing it's the G-Sync module. Is it overheating? Maybe. Is it buggy? Maybe. All I know is that a monitor at this price point should not have any of these problems whatsoever.

Here's hoping Nvidia adapts FreeSync and ditches G-Sync or otherwise I'm going to have to go with AMD for however long Nvidia keeps up with their proprietary bull**** (which is inferor, mind you).

P.S. I enjoyed the monitor for what it is. Playing CS:GO in 120Hz with ULMB on was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Falkentyne

Glad to see the Swift hype is dying off. I knew AMD hit a home run on this one....people should have known Gsync would have problems when the traditional monitor scaler was removed...


----------



## quovadis123

Yes I have been waiting for the new acer with anticipation, however it's not 1ms as previously stated but 4ms. It's also NOT real IPS.
If you look closely, It seems the Koreans are already making this monitor without the GSYNC. It's an AU Optronics AHVA panel. Been out for a while.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Glad to see the Swift hype is dying off.


Considering it's out of stock everywhere and seeing large price increases (newegg raised it from 899.99 to 1050 this week - fs raised it from 799 to 950), I don't think that's accurate.

Glad I got mine with a 4 year replacement plan when I did as it was still less than that.

Interesting read on gsync vs freesync. Didn't expect that!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Considering it's out of stock everywhere and seeing large price increases (newegg raised it from 899.99 to 1050 this week - fs raised it from 799 to 950), I don't think that's accurate.
> 
> Glad I got mine with a 4 year replacement plan when I did as it was still less than that.
> 
> Interesting read on gsync vs freesync. Didn't expect that!


North America isn't everywhere. This monitor is still in abundance in most of Europe. It's not uncommon to get an early batch even now in January.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> North America isn't everywhere. This monitor is still in abundance in most of Europe. It's not uncommon to get an early batch even now in January.


What's that got to do with Hype? Stock was always plentiful in Europe. For months now. You missed the point.

He said hype was finally dying down, I said it doesn't seem to be. Europe isn't the only continent either.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Give this a read!
> 
> So, as it turns out, FreeSync is a superior implementation of adaptive refresh-rate due to how G-Sync is implemented in the monitor. I don't know about you, but if I have the choice between a free and open-source implementation with literally no drawbacks, and a costly proprietary closed-source implementation with drawbacks, I'd choose the former every day.
> 
> So, I returned my Asus ROG Swift because I'm sick and tired of the bull**** problems it have. I don't know if it's related to the panel or the G-Sync module, but since I've never seen anything like this before I'm guessing it's the G-Sync module. Is it overheating? Maybe. Is it buggy? Maybe. All I know is that a monitor at this price point should not have any of these problems whatsoever.
> 
> Here's hoping Nvidia adapts FreeSync and ditches G-Sync or otherwise I'm going to have to go with AMD for however long Nvidia keeps up with their proprietary bull**** (which is inferor, mind you).
> 
> P.S. I enjoyed the monitor for what it is. Playing CS:GO in 120Hz with ULMB on was pretty damn amazing.


AMD hasn't even tested it themselves vs G-Sync and the article you linked to is nothing more than someone regurgitating what Anandtech wrote. This doesn't prove anything at all.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Give this a read!
> 
> So, as it turns out, FreeSync is a superior implementation of adaptive refresh-rate due to how G-Sync is implemented in the monitor. I don't know about you, but if I have the choice between a free and open-source implementation with literally no drawbacks, and a costly proprietary closed-source implementation with drawbacks, I'd choose the former every day.
> 
> So, I returned my Asus ROG Swift because I'm sick and tired of the bull**** problems it have. I don't know if it's related to the panel or the G-Sync module, but since I've never seen anything like this before I'm guessing it's the G-Sync module. Is it overheating? Maybe. Is it buggy? Maybe. All I know is that a monitor at this price point should not have any of these problems whatsoever.
> 
> Here's hoping Nvidia adapts FreeSync and ditches G-Sync or otherwise I'm going to have to go with AMD for however long Nvidia keeps up with their proprietary bull**** (which is inferor, mind you).
> 
> P.S. I enjoyed the monitor for what it is. Playing CS:GO in 120Hz with ULMB on was pretty damn amazing.


This doesn't prove anything at all. I've read other things that say the exact opposite (ie. g-sync being superior, having less lag etc). We simply don't know yet.


----------



## Anarion

And I'm just sitting here with my Swift without ant problems at all. No flickering, no weird issues no problems at all. The monitor is expensive and this is due the the Gsync module cost more. That's my only complain. Also we don't know just yet what problems those IPS will have. Its weird Acer goes with 2 monitors one of them TN and the other IPS. Why not both AHVA ? Time will tell only.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> AMD hasn't even tested it themselves vs G-Sync and the article you linked to is nothing more than someone regurgitating what Anandtech wrote. This doesn't prove anything at all.


Indeed. You can't say something that doesn't exist and hasn't been tested yet is superior to something that does exist and has been tested.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Give this a read!
> 
> So, as it turns out, FreeSync is a superior implementation of adaptive refresh-rate due to how G-Sync is implemented in the monitor. I don't know about you, but if I have the choice between a free and open-source implementation with literally no drawbacks, and a costly proprietary closed-source implementation with drawbacks, I'd choose the former every day.
> 
> So, I returned my Asus ROG Swift because I'm sick and tired of the bull**** problems it have. I don't know if it's related to the panel or the G-Sync module, but since I've never seen anything like this before I'm guessing it's the G-Sync module. Is it overheating? Maybe. Is it buggy? Maybe. All I know is that a monitor at this price point should not have any of these problems whatsoever.
> 
> Here's hoping Nvidia adapts FreeSync and ditches G-Sync or otherwise I'm going to have to go with AMD for however long Nvidia keeps up with their proprietary bull**** (which is inferor, mind you).
> 
> P.S. I enjoyed the monitor for what it is. Playing CS:GO in 120Hz with ULMB on was pretty damn amazing.


Fail bruh. I read the article the other day when it was posted on reddit and face palmed then. I'll wait for hands on comparisons of both technologies from trusted sites before passing judgement. Bunch of speculation. He also goes on about the performance draw backs of G-sync but fails to mention are so negligible that you score the same in game benchmarks with it on or off. Agenda,


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Fail bruh. I read the article the other day when it was posted on reddit and face palmed then. I'll wait for hands on comparisons of both technologies from trusted sites before passing judgement. Bunch of speculation. He also goes on about the performance draw backs of G-sync but fails to mention are so negligible that you score the same in game benchmarks with it on or off. Agenda,


Negligible? Yeah, right. I had no idea there were this many Asus/Nvidia whiteknights. Jesus christ, you guys are plebbit tier.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Negligible? Yeah, right. I had no idea there were this many Asus/Nvidia whiteknights. Jesus christ, you guys are plebbit tier.


I've run the Metro Last Light Benchmark and several other in game ones and score either the same or 1 frame less. All within margin of error.

Are you talking 3DMark scores or other synthetics? Or are you just butt hurt that you got called out on posting an article only a gullible idiot would approve?


----------



## vladz

^^^

Lol, anyway mine september and it still kicking like chuck norris. I will never comeback or buy a monitor with lower refresh rate, 1080p and without gsync...

I tried to run bf4 without gsync and lock my framerate to 145fps and it act the same or i never spot the difference with or without gsync because its still smooth. I tried acer gsync monitor before but its not smooth so i returned it 

Asus swift change my gaming life speacially on multiplayer because of low input lag. Yah the problem or lemon unit are still there thats the minus points for asus.....


----------



## bigtonyman1138

got mine as an open box from newegg so I was nervous there would be a problem with it. I've had it since mid december and its running great plus no dead pixels or anything like that. Plus I only paid like $600 so I guess I got really lucky.


----------



## Kronvict

Got mine in August last year when Fry's got them in early and bought it with a 3 year warranty and its still working perfectly with none of the issues alot of people have been complaining about. Would't have it any other way.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Negligible? Yeah, right. I had no idea there were this many Asus/Nvidia whiteknights. Jesus christ, you guys are plebbit tier.


Umm, but it is completely negligible, if you want to claim it isn't you need to provide something besides "if you disagree you are a whiteknight". As far as I can measure v-sync off offers exactly the same performance as g-sync on. Why isn't it negligible?

FreeSync still might be better but without anything supporting FreeSync to test we cannot tell and that article told us nothing new. It is odd it never mentioned input lag.

As far as I can tell Variable Sync simply allows the GPU to tell the monitor how often to refresh but does not use the same "just wait for the next frame from the GPU" method that g-sync uses. I assume FreeSync is supposed to help this but if it is based on measuring how long the last frame(s) took to render and telling the screen to refresh that fast it is much less interesting. I don't see how you can update the screen without worrying if it is in scan without having a predictive refresh rate instead of a reactive one.

Monitors that support the variable sync from the DP 1.2a/1.3 spec *will cost more* vs the same display without variable sync, so FreeSync isn't free in that sense. G-sync is probably more expensive than it needs to be right now, given the lack of competition.


----------



## Zenairis

I had to send mine back this morning. Mine had fairly visible inversion in games. ULMB magnified it even worse. so for now I'm back on my VG248QE. I might try my luck with another model soon. If you want a good test to see if your PG278Q has the bleeding effect from inversion check this test at blurbusters. If yours has inversion you'll see the colors bleeding out from the 3 lines in the box as it moves across the screen.
All monitors will have some bleed it's almost not noticeable at all on my VG248QE until it's pushed past 5 pixels per frame. My PG278Q's was visible at 1 PPF.
http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion

This was mine before I had to RMA it. It's a shame it was a pixel perfect screen too. It was manufactured in October


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Got mine in August last year when Fry's got them in early and bought it with a 3 year warranty and its still working perfectly with none of the issues alot of people have been complaining about. Would't have it any other way.


I too got it around September from Fry's and they were great (got 3 of them).

Talking about ULMB, what are the "Brightness" and "Contrast" settings ideal for that setting (120Hz)?

I think the picture has a slight blue tinge to it and a lot dimmer than when it's at 144Hz.

How do you actually set up ULMB to work well in games?

I just set it to 120Hz, turned ON ULMB via the OSD and called it a day.


----------



## Zenairis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I too got it around September from Fry's and they were great (got 3 of them).
> 
> Talking about ULMB, what are the "Brightness" and "Contrast" settings ideal for that setting (120Hz)?
> 
> I think the picture has a slight blue tinge to it and a lot dimmer than when it's at 144Hz.
> 
> How do you actually set up ULMB to work well in games?
> 
> I just set it to 120Hz, turned ON ULMB via the OSD and called it a day.


ULMB's brightness effects the speed of the strobe, the lower the brightness the less motion blur you get. However, with my Swift I never noticed anything outside of the inversion at even 100% brightness my personal preference was around 70~80 brightness. Although I calibrated mine with my Spyder 4 Pro too.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Negligible? Yeah, right. I had no idea there were this many Asus/Nvidia whiteknights. Jesus christ, you guys are plebbit tier.


I ran benchmarks with a gtx 670 and a gtx970 and there is no performance impact for me with g-sync on. The 144fps CAN affect some benchmark scores by lowering the average framerate though, but minimum framerate is definitely not affected for me. So yes I dare say it is negligible, you are welcome to prove us wrong.


----------



## Strider49

I have a Maximus VI Hero board, BIOS version 1402. Is it possible to set the BIOS to the native resolution of the Swift?


----------



## Asmodian

A BIOS resolution setting? I have never head of such a thing. Why would you care?


----------



## Strider49

Hi,

Because when I had the desktop hooked up to my FullHD TV, the BIOS showed up at the correct resolution, but now it is upscaled to fit the screen and shows some weird artifacts I had never noticed before with the previous screen. Don't know if it is normal behavior or not.


----------



## killuchen

I've had mine since release and everything is working amazingly on it. The only thing I've noticed is that during loading screens some part of my screen flickers. Should I be worried?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I've had mine since release and everything is working amazingly on it. The only thing I've noticed is that during loading screens some part of my screen flickers. Should I be worried?


Nope you shouldn't, that's normal.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Nope you shouldn't, that's normal.


oh awesome thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I too got it around September from Fry's and they were great (got 3 of them).
> 
> Talking about ULMB, what are the "Brightness" and "Contrast" settings ideal for that setting (120Hz)?
> 
> I think the picture has a slight blue tinge to it and a lot dimmer than when it's at 144Hz.
> 
> How do you actually set up ULMB to work well in games?
> 
> I just set it to 120Hz, turned ON ULMB via the OSD and called it a day.


I tried ULMB when i first got my monitor but found the brightness too dark for my liking no matter what setting i used so i have stuck with G-sync ever since.


----------



## Obrigado

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#acer_xr341ck

asus officially pwned


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I tried ULMB when i first got my monitor but found the brightness too dark for my liking no matter what setting i used so i have stuck with G-sync ever since.


I too feel the same; just installed the new drivers and switched back to 144Hz & G-Sync!


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#acer_xr341ck
> 
> asus officially pwned


If it's 144 Hz + 1 ms I'll probably grab it as long as it's a quality panel. If it's TN, not sure how well that'll do curved though. Either way, good to see more g-sync panels coming.


----------



## jezzer

I might be picking up one at the end of the month. Has QC improved with this monitor or do i still have 50% chance of getting a herperderper screen??


----------



## big_aug

My monitor has passed the 30 day mark. Its been heavily used. No issues with it so far.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Are you using 144hz+gsync everyday?


----------



## big_aug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Are you using 144hz+gsync everyday?


Yes. Exclusively.


----------



## minimindy21

My first one had screen issues after 40-50 days


----------



## Swolern

Anyone try out 3d Vision on the Swift? How is it? Does it render 3d @ the full 1440p?


----------



## mypg036

Yup, it works but G-Sync will be turned off. Next week, I will try 3D surround with 3x ROG swift.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Yup, it works but G-Sync will be turned off. Next week, I will try 3D surround with 3x ROG swift.


Ya I read up on it, first monitor ever to display 3D Vision in full 1440p. Wow!









7680x1440 in 3d is going to be crazy hard to run, as stereoscopic 3d cuts your FPS in half. I have to keep my framerate at 60fps or 3d gives me a headache. So basically you need to maintain 120fps in 2d 7680x1440 for a great 3D Surround experience. Might want to look at GM200 in SLI.









I had a 1080p 3D Surround setup before. I miss it greatly!


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ya I read up on it, first monitor ever to display 3D Vision in full 1440p. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7680x1440 in 3d is going to be crazy hard to run, as stereoscopic 3d cuts your FPS in half. I have to keep my framerate at 60fps or 3d gives me a headache. So basically you need to maintain 120fps in 2d 7680x1440 for a great 3D Surround experience. Might want to look at GM200 in SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 1080p 3D Surround setup before. I miss it greatly!


Ya, after getting 3x Asus ROG Swift, will run test on it and post the result here. You are right, 2x GTX980 will not get 3D surround works smoothly.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Ya, after getting 3x Asus ROG Swift, will run test on it and post the result here. You are right, 2x GTX980 will not get 3D surround works smoothly.


And 3-way SLI sucks in 50% of games. So trust me, ive been there, not worth it, most of the time. Wait for GM200.







Your going to need that exra vram anyways.


----------



## jezzer

Will a single 980 or 780 ti be enough for 3d on 1 panel?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Will a single 980 or 780 ti be enough for 3d on 1 panel?


Depends on your settings in most the games iam playing in 2d I'm hitting 100+ frames easily so would think it would do reasonable frames in 3d with a single 780ti.
What's your current cpu and gpu ?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Depends on your settings in most the games iam playing in 2d I'm hitting 100+ frames easily so would think it would do reasonable frames in 3d with a single 780ti.
> What's your current cpu and gpu ?


4770k @4.4 and 780ti @1200mhz

I guess 100+ frames 2d would be enough for 3d too then as 3d does not use normal advanced gfx options, at least i think


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> 4770k @4.4 and 780ti @1200mhz
> 
> I guess 100+ frames 2d would be enough for 3d too then as 3d does not use normal advanced gfx options, at least i think


If 100+fps in 2d then you will be good. 3d uses most advanced graphics settings as long as the game is 3d vision compatible.


----------



## wholeeo

I love me some 3D on the ROG. Metro Last Light and Dark Souls are so much more immersive. Wonder if Don't Starve has 3D,


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone try out 3d Vision on the Swift? How is it? Does it render 3d @ the full 1440p?


Unfortunately, pixel inversion effects are very pronounced in 3D. It significantly degrades the PQ making it look about 1/2 the original resolution. I am so disappointed ...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Unfortunately, pixel inversion effects are very pronounced in 3D. It significantly degrades the PQ making it look about 1/2 the original resolution. I am so disappointed ...


IF you have pixel inversion in the first place







!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> IF you have pixel inversion in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Hey buddy, what do you mean? Trying to make me doubt myself?







I sincerely assure you that my monitor has got pixel inversion real bad! I see the alternating dark and light vertical lines on all objects when using 3D mode. It is very distracting and makes a beautiful game like TR look horrible.


----------



## Swolern

Just got in a Swift. I must say its pretty damn awesome. It has one of the best colors of any TN panel I have seen. ULMB in those close quarter shooters like BF4 is such a huge advantage. My k/d easily doubled on small maps with infantry. Not that big of an advantage in vehicles. Far Cry 4 on the other hand is not smooth. Most likely an SLI issue as I'm running 970 SLI. Just sold my Qnix 120hz PLS, & returned my Acer 4k 28inch. It was much smoother with my Gtx Titan/Qnix 120hz. More motion blur one the Qnix, but frame times looked much more even, so the issue is on the Gpu side.


----------



## feralist

Hi all, I've done a fair amount of searching in this thread and haven't found much of a definite consensus on the clouding issue that is plaguing some of these monitors.

I guess my question is, for those of you who have experienced clouding, how have you resolved the situation? Replacements? Swapping? Or just living with it?

The clouding on my Swift isn't a dealbreaker, but it's certainly noticeable when dark images are displayed.

Big thanks for your time everyone!


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just got in a Swift. I must say its pretty damn awesome. It has one of the best colors of any TN panel I have seen. ULMB in those close quarter shooters like BF4 is such a huge advantage. My k/d easily doubled on small maps with infantry. Not that big of an advantage in vehicles. Far Cry 4 on the other hand is not smooth. Most likely an SLI issue as I'm running 970 SLI. Just sold my Qnix 120hz PLS, & returned my Acer 4k 28inch. It was much smoother with my Gtx Titan/Qnix 120hz. More motion blur one the Qnix, but frame times looked much more even, so the issue is on the Gpu side.


Enjoy your Swift. I'm really happy with mine. No issues so far. Everything works fine. Was one of my best purchases ever.


----------



## JYJelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I might be picking up one at the end of the month. Has QC improved with this monitor or do i still have 50% chance of getting a herperderper screen??


Well, I had 2 Swifts that were both defective. My first swift was a November build that would randomly flicker and garble all the text on my screen. My second swift was an October build where the GSYNC module just stopped working. Luckily I was able to return both in time. Personally, I would continue to wait or explore other options (The MG279q looks really nice and cheaper too). However, it seems that quite a few people in this club don't have any issues so YMMV.


----------



## Ricey20

After 5 months, I turned my monitor on this morning and all the text is blurry/hard to read. Grey and light blue text looks like there's a florescent green tint or outline to them too. I've tried different cables, rebooting, new drivers, but it's still the same. In the process of RMAing but I wonder if these monitors have issues staying at 144hz constantly.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feralist*
> 
> Hi all, I've done a fair amount of searching in this thread and haven't found much of a definite consensus on the clouding issue that is plaguing some of these monitors.
> 
> I guess my question is, for those of you who have experienced clouding, how have you resolved the situation? Replacements? Swapping? Or just living with it?
> 
> The clouding on my Swift isn't a dealbreaker, but it's certainly noticeable when dark images are displayed.
> 
> Big thanks for your time everyone!


I had the issue and posted about it in this thread. No way was I going to put up with it so I RMA'd it. Replacement monitor is perfect to me.


----------



## vladz

Quote:


> After 5 months, I turned my monitor on this morning and all the text is blurry/hard to read. Grey and light blue text looks like there's a florescent green tint or outline to them too. I've tried different cables, rebooting, new drivers, but it's still the same. In the process of RMAing but I wonder if these monitors have issues staying at 144hz constantly.


I dont play on 144hz i always play on 120hz+gsync...

I think the 144hz is the reason why my first swift had flickering issue and text blurry. Maybe im wrong though....


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I dont play on 144hz i always play on 120hz+gsync...
> 
> I think the 144hz is the reason why my first swift had flickering issue and text blurry. Maybe im wrong though....


same here and i've yet to see a problem with my unit.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> same here and i've yet to see a problem with my unit.


120hz gsync gaming here also, no issues yet.


----------



## Ricey20

If it's just a time bomb at constant 144hz then that's a huge disappointment considering it's supposed to be able to.


----------



## Costas

Mines been run on 144Hz (desktop & gaming) since I first purchased it back in August (July build)... Still working fine.


----------



## vladz

^^^

144hz Desktop? Do you notice your vram clock is always on maximum clock and your gpu clock is idling at higher clock when you set to 144hz. Yah i know they said its normal but im not comfortable with that.Thats why i always set my swift to 120hz....

But the acer 34" something(i forgot) its kinda tempting


----------



## feralist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I had the issue and posted about it in this thread. No way was I going to put up with it so I RMA'd it. Replacement monitor is perfect to me.


So you think I'm better off just getting a replacement and hoping for the best?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> 144hz Desktop? Do you notice your vram clock is always on maximum clock and your gpu clock is idling at higher clock when you set to 144hz. Yah i know they said its normal but im not comfortable with that.Thats why i always set my swift to 120hz....


Yes... That's due to the way nVidia drivers operate when setting your video card to output 144Hz refresh. Must be a technical requirement I suspect.

In my case my 780Ti is water cooled and it really makes no difference in temps. With desktop set to 144Hz my Mem clock runs at 1750Mhz and GPU runs at 875Mhz.

When running a game etc... GPU runs at 1300Mhz and mem is clocked up at 2000MHz. Note that I have manually overclocked the card to achieve the higher speeds for memory and GPU clocks. I'm also running a non standard bios in my card.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Mmm thanks for the info sir......


----------



## cafs71

Your lucky you had a replacement I've sent mine back only to be told they are out of stock and they'll give me credit which I've got to wait up to a month for worst company I've ever dealt with, no computer for at least as month aaaaargh


----------



## Swolern

Played Shadows of Mordor on the Swift & 970 SLI. It was one of the best experiences I have had gaming in a long long time!! Previously during massive battles fps would drop and tearing or stuttering would ensue. Now it's just complete butter all the time!! I was even able to crank up the settings more to all ultra. Oh my so gorgeous!!!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Played Shadows of Mordor on the Swift & 970 SLI. It was one of the best experiences I have had gaming in a long long time!! Previously during massive battles fps would drop and tearing or stuttering would ensue. Now it's just complete butter all the time!! I was even able to crank up the settings more to all ultra. Oh my so gorgeous!!!


Nice! Glad your experience is good.
Going to order the Swift myself too but have to wait till tommorow, probable can get the mon with 20% off so its worth the wait.
Was holding back for some time but with all announced IPS 144/120Hz gsync displays not having 3D is such a dealbreaker so i still have to go with the king of the hill.

Wich build do u have? Manufactering date wise


----------



## vladz

^^^

Third party seller on amazon they drop their prizes too.....

I think the october and november had more issues


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Nice! Glad your experience is good.
> Going to order the Swift myself too but have to wait till tommorow, probable can get the mon with 20% off so its worth the wait.
> Was holding back for some time but with all announced IPS 144/120Hz gsync displays not having 3D is such a dealbreaker so i still have to go with the king of the hill.
> 
> Wich build do u have? Manufactering date wise


I got mine used off Amazon. Not sure about Manufacture date, but the 1st part of serial is ECLMQS if that helps any. Manufacture date is probably on the box and i didnt get a chance to look at it before i left for work.

As for the 3d aspect. Let me first say that i am one of the biggest Stereoscopic 3d supporters out there. I had one of the first 3d TVs released, Panasonic VT20, and have had multiple different types of 3d monitors including a triple panel 3d surround setup. And i usually dont go to the movies unless its in 3d.
BUT Nvidia's 3d support has been terrible lately. It looks like they have given up on 3d. There hasnt been a game released that is 3D Vision ready in over a year.







There are a lot of work arounds out there with Helix mods, but the ones i have tried still were not great and had unfixable problems even after mods.

So it would be hard to base your opinion fully on 3d, the support for it is just not there. Only hope we 3d enthusiasts have is the Oculus Rift. I had the DK2 and yes its worth the hype, every bit of it. Most believable 3d i have ever seen in my life, so real it "felt" as if i was somewhere else, a definite game changer.

For me the extreme butter smoothness of 2d gameplay is what really shines on the Swift. I have never seen this level of smoothness before, and i have had multiple 120-144fps monitors. My framerate usually ranges from 90-140fps depending on the game. Gsync makes it look like a locked Vsync 120fps as long as FPS>90. Below that 40-80fps still looks very smooth, just not that liquid smoothness and low lag input the higher refresh have.


----------



## Purejoke

Something weird shows up on my monitor. Can someone tell what is that "white stain" ? It's most visible on black background also in games on loading screeen that area is flickering but no problems in games.


----------



## pompss

I tested many 4k and 1440p monitor and in my opinion for gaming and work the best is still the asus pb278.
Most 4k have high motion blur and ghosting . In tft review its the best ips 1440 monitor in pixel response time.
Almost no motion blur and ghosting.Sold my samsung 4k and im going back to the asus pb278 for $399.


----------



## Xipe

I bought 2 swift in november. Both are of october manufacturated and have pixel incersion with vertical stripes and i did return to shop.
Now i buy other asus swift and it is manufacturated november and all its OK.
I am very happy!!!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> Something weird shows up on my monitor. Can someone tell what is that "white stain" ? It's most visible on black background also in games on loading screeen that area is flickering but no problems in games.


The flickering is a normal part of g-sync, but that white spot is not ok. I would probably return it because it's so condensed... I have that black shadow or whatever across the bottom that caused some people to return their monitors, but I cannot see it unless the screen is black, so it's fine by me.

^^ Also, I thought my new monitor had no inversion. For whatever reason, even though I came from a Swift, I could not see the inversion on my new screen until more recently. It was much better than on my other one, but it still took a few days to be able to notice it again.


----------



## Cryosis00

Bought this monitor from Fry's this past weekend. Until that point I was looking at the LG & Dell 34" curved monitors, but I really wanted something better than 60hz. The new CES monitors were also tempting but could be another 2+ months before we see them in stores.

The unit was an open box return. I was allowed to test the monitor and it is pixel perfect.

The price was a steal as well.

Coming from a 1440P IPS monitor it did take getting used to the obvious color shifts TN panels are known for but the monitor is a beast for the buttery smooth 144hz gaming.

Question for all of you.

For FPS games. Do you prefer 120Hz + ULMB or 144Hz + Gsync?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> For FPS games. Do you prefer 120Hz + ULMB or 144Hz + Gsync?


120Hz +Ulmb, But you need to have a computer than can run constantly at 120fps.
144hz G-sync is very blurry compared to ulmb, which makes it difficult to track players.
If you play several month with ulmb, going back to g-sync will be painful due to the amount of blur.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> 120Hz +Ulmb, But you need to have a computer than can run constantly at 120fps.
> 144hz G-sync is very blurry compared to ulmb, which makes it difficult to track players.
> If you play several month with ulmb, going back to g-sync will be painful due to the amount of blur.


ulmb its avaialble in g-sync for what i hear and for what i know

http://www.blurbusters.com/lightboost-sequel-ultra-low-motion-blur-ulmb/


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> ulmb its avaialble in g-sync for what i hear and for what i know
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/lightboost-sequel-ultra-low-motion-blur-ulmb/


You are correct, but ULMB only works up to 120Hz, which is why I made the distinction.

I will give it a try and if it is truly a big difference I will stick with 120Hz.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Bought this monitor from Fry's this past weekend. Until that point I was looking at the LG & Dell 34" curved monitors, but I really wanted something better than 60hz. The new CES monitors were also tempting but could be another 2+ months before we see them in stores.
> 
> The unit was an open box return. I was allowed to test the monitor and it is pixel perfect.
> 
> The price was a steal as well.
> 
> Coming from a 1440P IPS monitor it did take getting used to the obvious color shifts TN panels are known for but the monitor is a beast for the buttery smooth 144hz gaming.
> 
> Question for all of you.
> 
> For FPS games. Do you prefer 120Hz + ULMB or 144Hz + Gsync?


Pretty how I felt coming from a PB278Q, the colors are not as good on the Swift obviously, but the difference is so little.. I wouldn't even notice it unless it was side by side.

Next to no input lag unlike 90% of IPS panels (aside from Korean ones), GSync, 144hz > colors for gaming in my opinion.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Question for all of you.
> 
> For FPS games. Do you prefer 120Hz + ULMB or 144Hz + Gsync?


For me it depends on the game. Colors are much better on 144/Gsync and motion blur is better on ULMB. I game on 144/Gsync most of the time. Only time i use ULMB is when i get on very close quarter 1st P competitive multiplayer shooters where fast twitch panning is key. Games like BF4(close quarter maps like Operation Locker), CS:GO, COD Advanced Warfare. 120hz @ 120fps ULMB gives you such an advantage in those games, sometimes it feels like cheating. You can actually do circles around enemies while keeping a perfectly clear view and sights aimed at their head. BF 4 is definitely much more fun when your winning.


----------



## wyant50

I am promptly selling this monitor after I RMA it to Asus for the second time. What are these things worth used? $100?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> I am promptly selling this monitor after I RMA it to Asus for the second time. What are these things worth used? $100?


Well we all know the Swift is way overpriced due to the fact that is the only monitor currently available with Gsync 1440p 144hz. New Gsync monitors are releasing in a few weeks (Acer 1440p IPS is interesting) and Free-sync in a couple months. I would definitely sell before then because i could see some price drops on the Swift after that.


----------



## GigaChip

I've ran my Swift at 144hz+G-sync exclusively since day one. No issues and it's buttery smooth.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> ulmb its avaialble in g-sync for what i hear and for what i know
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/lightboost-sequel-ultra-low-motion-blur-ulmb/


No, ULMB is not available in G-sync. It is one or the other.


----------



## jezzer

Man this is one big thick box, thickest i have seen for a monitor. It made my cat go wild and claim the box caveman style




After claiming the box back and testing the monitor out i was happy to find no pixel issues, backlight bleed or vertical lines so far.

What color settings do u guys use? Preset or custom?


----------



## Xipe

What it is the date of manufacturing?
Test this please. What you see? Flash and green?


----------



## greenblankut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Man this is one big thick box, thickest i have seen for a monitor. It made my cat go wild and claim the box caveman style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After claiming the box back and testing the monitor out i was happy to find no pixel issues, backlight bleed or vertical lines so far.
> 
> What color settings do u guys use? Preset or custom?


Hi mate and welcome,

The colour out of box is very good but always room for improvement. Set the colour on the monitor to 97 red 96 green and 100 blue- 70 brightness and leave contrast at 50 (its near perfect contrast out of the box)

If you have a nvidia gpu, open the driver, go to colour management, set it to driver controlled and set the gama to -90 (default is 1). This is quite important for the colour.

These settigns on avg will produce a very clear, sharp and excellent colour reproduction. Please not all monitors are different , but they are only very very slightly differnt.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> After claiming the box back and testing the monitor out i was happy to find no pixel issues, backlight bleed or vertical lines so far.
> 
> What color settings do u guys use? Preset or custom?


Welcome, it sounds like you got a good one.









Because all the screens are slightly different I would not use other's Red, Green, and Blue values. Then I tell you about the settings I found to be best.









The calibration on my Swift was very good out of the box, I do not use a profile on it despite having a meter and calibrating the rest of my screens.

I use custom 100 on all for color. My color meter (i1d3) was unable to convince me there was an improvement by messing with them, it only lowered the measured contrast. Feel free to tune by eye if you must but don't go below 96 on any of them.

On my screen I found setting contrast to 45-49 was better than 50, there is an odd spike in blue near 100% white to simulate more contrast at 50+. I use 45, the gamma curve changes as I change contrast, mostly in the >50% white region and at 45 it matches the reference pretty well. Do not go above 50 contrast or it starts doing very odd things to color and gamma to pretend to increase the contrast.

I also think there is a sweet spot for color near brightness 25, my white point improves as I lower brightness below 30 and I lose a very slightly pink tint (the color temperature at 100% white raises from ~6400K to 6502K). A low brightness also improves any back light bleeding.









I wouldn't recommend messing with color management in the driver control panel but the gamma is low on the Swift so I can see why you might want to.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenblankut*
> 
> Hi mate and welcome,
> 
> The colour out of box is very good but always room for improvement. Set the colour on the monitor to 97 red 96 green and 100 blue- 70 brightness and leave contrast at 50 (its near perfect contrast out of the box)
> 
> If you have a nvidia gpu, open the driver, go to colour management, set it to driver controlled and set the gama to -90 (default is 1). This is quite important for the colour.
> 
> These settigns on avg will produce a very clear, sharp and excellent colour reproduction. Please not all monitors are different , but they are only very very slightly differnt.


Nice settings.







Tried them out and they really make the color pop.


----------



## kalston

I found that using pcmonitorsinfo settings (red 96 green 97 blue 100, on top of my head) it reduced white saturation a lot in the lagom test. Contrast I use 49 because it reduces the slight green ghosting that happens with some grey borders otherwise (I use classic desktop theme with a black background so it was noticeable to me). It is particularly noticeable with ULMB (I don't really use that mode a lot though)

Brightness is of course entirely personal preference (I use 8 when I'm in the dark, which is most of the time, gives 75cd/m² or so). And I use an icc profile to fix the gamma (I made my own with my colorimeter but it's extremely similar to the one pcmonitorsinfo has which I suppose is a good sign).


----------



## Swolern

Yeah i use brightness at 40. That way when i turn on ULMB its not so jarring.

Speaking of ULMB do you guys use the same color settings?


----------



## jezzer

Thanks for all the tips! Will try some settings when off from work.

Can't figure out production date tho, after reading some post i came to the conclusion that E8 is august E9 is september and so on. Is this correct? Because mine is EA and no clue what the A would mean then. Its EALMQSxxxxx


----------



## afokke

I am having an extremely irritating issue with this monitor...it is that when I wake the computer after it has been in standby, all the windows that I have open are resized to 1024x768.

This did not happen when I also had a 1920x1080 monitor connected. It started after I removed that display.
It does not happen after the monitor turns off while the computer is still on.
It only happens after the computer has been in standby for a certain length of time. If I sleep it, wait a few seconds, and power back on, the windows stay their normal size. I think this is related to the length of time that the monitor has to stay powered off before it doesn't "instantly" power on anymore.
another weird thing is that initially, even though the windows are all 1024x768, they are still "maximized." when I click the restore button in the upper right corner, the size doesn't change; it got restored down...still to 1024x768. when I click the restore button again, it properly fullscreens.

nvidia driver reinstallation did not fix this.

I tried tweaking the registry stuff as shown here (I have win8.1 though). It didn't work.

has this been happening to anyone else.


----------



## Swolern

Wierd. Im on Win8.1 and i never experienced those issues. I would make sure Windows is updated as it sounds like a windows issue to me.

Also just in case i would manually completely remove Nvidia drivers and do a clean install. http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## feralist

This also might sound equally as crazy, but I'm just checking in to make sure you have 144hz selected in the nvidia Control Panel. I haven't found another place in Windows where setting the refresh rate to 144hz will stick.


----------



## traxtech

My monitor developed the blurry text on parts of the screen today, not very happy..


----------



## grayfenix

I also developed the blurry text on parts of the screen today. I have had it since the end of November and it has been wonderful. Now it is barely usable. Can only read email on the right 1/3 of the screen. The rest of it gives me a headache if I look at text for too long.

I submitted a support ticket today. With the high number of problems I have seen with this monitor I am kind of hoping I can work out a refund instead of waiting months for a RMA. I'll try again later when they work this **** out.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> My monitor developed the blurry text on parts of the screen today, not very happy..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grayfenix*
> 
> I also developed the blurry text on parts of the screen today. I have had it since the end of November and it has been wonderful. Now it is barely usable. Can only read email on the right 1/3 of the screen. The rest of it gives me a headache if I look at text for too long.
> 
> I submitted a support ticket today. With the high number of problems I have seen with this monitor I am kind of hoping I can work out a refund instead of waiting months for a RMA. I'll try again later when they work this **** out.


Came here to check if the monitor is still having quality control issues and i was not disappointed.


----------



## traxtech

Yeah, i'm not very happy given i just came back from America (purchased it in September mind you) and it wasn't even plugged in for nearly 2 months... Have it on for 2 days and bam, screwed.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yeah, i'm not very happy given i just came back from America (purchased it in September mind you) and it wasn't even plugged in for nearly 2 months... Have it on for 2 days and bam, screwed.


Sorry about that.
Try to get an RMA and keep us posted with what happens.
Also tell us if they accept paying on shipping (back and forth) or not.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I am having an extremely irritating issue with this monitor...it is that when I wake the computer after it has been in standby, all the windows that I have open are resized to 1024x768.
> 
> This did not happen when I also had a 1920x1080 monitor connected. It started after I removed that display.
> It does not happen after the monitor turns off while the computer is still on.
> It only happens after the computer has been in standby for a certain length of time. If I sleep it, wait a few seconds, and power back on, the windows stay their normal size. I think this is related to the length of time that the monitor has to stay powered off before it doesn't "instantly" power on anymore.
> another weird thing is that initially, even though the windows are all 1024x768, they are still "maximized." when I click the restore button in the upper right corner, the size doesn't change; it got restored down...still to 1024x768. when I click the restore button again, it properly fullscreens.
> 
> nvidia driver reinstallation did not fix this.
> 
> I tried tweaking the registry stuff as shown here (I have win8.1 though). It didn't work.
> 
> has this been happening to anyone else.


Does that to me every now and then. When I go to work/sleep and turn off the monitor, sometimes I'll notice the windows have been resized when I turn it back on. Note that I have disabled "turn off display after xx" and my PC is always on, never stand by/hibernating.

It's not an issue for me though... I only ever have a couple windows open and nothing critical, most of my programs are minimized and unaffected.


----------



## leighspped

has anyone found an issue running long displayport cables? i only get 85hz when i use a 25ft cable. i tried 2 different displayport cable 25ft. with included 6 ft it worked fine


----------



## Swolern

Normal DP cables loose bandwidth with extended lengths, usually longer than 15ft. I have heard they make some dp with active signal booster for extended lengths, but never used them.


----------



## Deadeye

Reading all this problems whit Swift it just shows how Ass screwed this up, i also have Swift still no problems, but wont be surprised if they will be in feature. Asus really f this up..... hopefully Acer whit IPS wont have these problems and better QC, i'm definitely not looking any time soon on any Asus products.

I have this feeling because stocks are low and they still are, asus will cancel this model and stop selling them completely, a big FAIL product from ASUS. Just shows that they care more about their pockets then investing in QC especially for new type of product like Swift.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Reading all this problems whit Swift it just shows how Ass screwed this up, i also have Swift still no problems, but wont be surprised if they will be in feature. Asus really f this up..... hopefully Acer whit IPS wont have these problems and better QC, i'm definitely not looking any time soon on any Asus products.
> 
> I have this feeling because stocks are low and they still are, asus will cancel this model and stop selling them completely, a big FAIL product from ASUS. Just shows that they care more about their pockets then investing in QC especially for new type of product like Swift.


Well if the Swift becomes EOL anytime soon and u buy a unit now and after 2.5 years the monitor breaks down i guess there would be a big chance they would have to replace it with the then new swift? Dont think they will keep a big supply of parts for that long









But tbh i dont think they will stop production on a short term of this monitor.

Ps does anyone now how to get production date out of the serial?


----------



## emsj86

Newegg has opened box for alittle cheaper. Anyone have experience with this. Should I buy it or form up another 150 for brand new swift. Or should I just go Korean monitor thank you in advance


----------



## ryanallan

Hey guys,

Question about how this thing works.
I have both the turbo button and the NCP set to 120Hz, and ULMB enabled.
When I start up Battlefield 4 the monitor seems to reset itself to 144Hz, and as a result ULMB turns off.
Any ideas as to whats happening?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Newegg has opened box for alittle cheaper. Anyone have experience with this. Should I buy it or form up another 150 for brand new swift. Or should I just go Korean monitor thank you in advance


Im coming from an OCable Korean. Due to being PLS Korean has better pic quality/colors/depth & cheaper. But nothing can currently compare to the smoothness of gameplay of the Swift along with it having ULMB, lightning fast response times, & 3d. Yes, Gsync is worth all the hype.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanallan*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Question about how this thing works.
> I have both the turbo button and the NCP set to 120Hz, and ULMB enabled.
> When I start up Battlefield 4 the monitor seems to reset itself to 144Hz, and as a result ULMB turns off.
> Any ideas as to whats happening?


You need to have Gsync disabled in the NVCP, I usually put Adaptive.


----------



## Xipe

pixel inversion vertical stripes








http://gyazo.com/18c8f3143c1af35e6a6e83dfe532a7f3
http://gyazo.com/ff54f6a888ded6aac5472ac3d480ffba
http://gyazo.com/f34fbcb6501b4ff96236213653c50725
http://gyazo.com/c93062d937ae2d8f04af8fa48ee92231

It is of november. I had 2 of october and was the same...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> pixel inversion vertical stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/18c8f3143c1af35e6a6e83dfe532a7f3
> http://gyazo.com/ff54f6a888ded6aac5472ac3d480ffba
> http://gyazo.com/f34fbcb6501b4ff96236213653c50725
> http://gyazo.com/c93062d937ae2d8f04af8fa48ee92231
> 
> It is of november. I had 2 of october and was the same...


Looks almost like it's in stereoscopic 3d mode, but without the glasses. Once this happens do you ever get it to go away?


----------



## Xipe

Its 2D mode, when aiming with the weapon in farcry 4. it happens in all games.







Its vertical stripes....


----------



## jezzer

If thats 2d mode i think vertical stripes are the least of your problems?


----------



## Xipe

It is very annoying.....its the only problem....... But i paid 689€ and should be all OK.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> Its 2D mode, when aiming with the weapon in farcry 4. it happens in all games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its vertical stripes....


I understand its 2d mode, but you have double images. Thats exactly what 3d mode looks like without the 3d glasses on. Does the double images go away in Windows? If so that is how 3d mode activates also, only in games, and back to 2d at the Windows desktop. There could possibly be a bug in your PCB or drivers where 3d is trying to get activated, just a guess.

I would try this:

manually uninstall all Nvidia software. Here is how. http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers
Clean install of newest WHQL, but when installing click custom install and uncheck the 2 of the 3d vision drivers so they dont get installed.


----------



## Xipe

I will try that but ............ wait 1 sec


----------



## Xipe

Same thing. Clear instalataion with DDU and same result....

I believe that the monitors of october and november have this issue. Before this months all OK....


----------



## BaronOvHell

I think the double image is just the exposure on his camera... the vertical lines are what he's trying to point out. My December model had the same thing.

I actually decided to torture myself and try an exchange instead of just a straight return, I got a November model this time around. Horrible vertical lines everywhere and this one flickers badly, something my December model never did.

I'm officially done with the ROG Swift though, if I bought another I'd have battered wife syndrome for sure.


----------



## Swolern

^Well that would make sense. Lol.
About double image.

Where do you guys see the build date? I looked all over the monitor and box and no dates.

Edit:
Never mind, found it. E8, Aug/2014.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> ^Well that would make sense. Lol.
> About double image.
> 
> Where do you guys see the build date? I looked all over the monitor and box and no dates.
> 
> Edit:
> Never mind, found it. E8, Aug/2014.


I am not sure anymore if that is the build date. Mine says E*A*. What month is A?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I am not sure anymore if that is the build date. Mine says E*A*. What month is A?


Sounds like your looking at the serial #. Manufacture # is the number next to the serial on the monitor. Second digit should be a number.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sounds like your looking at the serial #. Manufacture # is the number next to the serial on the monitor. Second digit should be a number.


Is it this? 9J.2E452 ?


----------



## Obrigado

july and august does not have pixel inversion.

easy.


----------



## traxtech

Well, had dinner and walked back into my room to discover this. Went from blurry text on the right side, to this crap.



GG.


----------



## Darkfalz

Was fine for first 2 months now I am getting the problem with it turning off during standby. If this is just an adapter fault hopefully shouldn't be too hard to fix. I refuse to RMA my whole screen for that. I'm in Australia so on 240V.

I haven't checked date of mine, but it does have the inversion issue. It's not overly noticeable though generally, only with sharp contrasting colours. Disappointed to know that some monitors don't have it though.

Otherwise I have been happy with this monitor, colours are great and gaming with G-sync is a joy. I hope past the power issues it doesn't develop anything more serious.


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just a tip
> 
> if you experience G sync not working sometimes and you have to disconnect the DP from the GPU and reconnect
> 
> an easier method is to go into sleep mode while on the desktop then wake the PC back up and g sync should be back
> 
> saves you keep getting up everytime you want to play a game to jab the rear of the comp.. lol


You can also use devcon to just reset the display.


----------



## Darkfalz

Can anyone confirm the turning off in standby mode has been fixed by changing adapter? It's not in the electrics on the monitor itself?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the turning off in standby mode has been fixed by changing adapter? It's not in the electrics on the monitor itself?


Yes - One or two on OCAU had the exact same issue and swapped adapters - Once they swapped power adaptors the standby fault was fixed.

It seems as if the switchmode power supply cannot handle low standby current for some reason.


----------



## mypg036

Ok, just bought another 2 Asus ROG PG278Q Swift in surround mode. 3 run in 144Hz in G-Sync mode. Setup in 3D Vision Surround and get Batman Arkham Origin in test. All setting in highest except no AA. getting below 30 fps.







it was a great experience in 3D mode surround


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yes - One or two on OCAU had the exact same issue and swapped adapters - Once they swapped power adaptors the standby fault was fixed.
> 
> It seems as if the switchmode power supply cannot handle low standby current for some reason.


Turns out I have a spare laptop brick with exact same specs (I'm guessing this is a laptop brick anyway). I am trying it out.

I plugged the ROG adapter into my notebook, and it took a few attempts for it to recognise.


----------



## Swolern

Damn!! Nice setup Mypg!!









Ya 7680x1440 is going to be hard as hell to run in stereo 3d. You basically have to be hitting 120fps in 2d with that massive res to get just 60fps in 3d. Batman is very inconsistent performance with SLI & surround. Trust me I have run it with all the way up to quad Titans @ 7680x1440.

If your first time in 3D Surround I suggest you try Trine 2 , Metro Last Light, Max Payne 3(with increased convergence), any racing game.


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> july and august does not have pixel inversion.
> 
> easy.


Mine is August. Definitely has the "inversion" artifacts. But it's not generally distracting on most scenes.


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn!! Nice setup Mypg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya 7680x1440 is going to be hard as hell to run in stereo 3d. You basically have to be hitting 120fps in 2d with that massive res to get just 60fps in 3d. Batman is very inconsistent performance with SLI & surround. Trust me I have run it with all the way up to quad Titans @ 7680x1440.
> 
> If your first time in 3D Surround I suggest you try Trine 2 , Metro Last Light, Max Payne 3(with increased convergence), any racing game.


Alright, will try that out. thanks!


----------



## Xipe

I havent double image. I say the vertical lines







I'm frustrated. I dont know what to do.... I try 3 monitors and 3 with pixel inversion..............


----------



## grayfenix

Wow, just WOW at asus support. I got the blurry screen issue on 2/3 of my screen a few days ago. I submitted a ticket and today received this reply. I don't even want to deal with them anymore. Never buying another asus product. I love the disclaimer at the bottom telling me I cannot share this response with others. They know how ******* ******ed their support is and don't want anyone to show others.
Quote:


> Dear Chris,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> My name is Sean and it is my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> I understand that you are experiencing blurry image display on your monitor.
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused and it would be my pleasure to assist you in resolving this issue.
> 
> I would request you to follow the below link to troubleshoot the issue.
> 
> Step 1lease set the resolution at 1280x1024 since the best resolution of Asus 17" LCD monitor is 1280x1024.
> 
> Step 2: Adjust the image by pressing Auto Adjust button.
> 
> Step 3lease reset the monitor.
> 
> Goto OSD menu ->System setup ->All reset.
> 
> If you need any further assistance,Please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Sean D
> 
> Customer Service Center.
> ASUSTek Computer Inc.
> 
> Further if any issue persist kindly get back to us. At your earliest convenience, please contact support lines below in my signature
> 
> Technical Support department for further assistance can be reached by the following methods:
> 
> ASUS Troubleshooting: http://support.asus.com/troubleshooting/troubleshooting.aspx
> ASUS Member: http://member.asus.com/login.aspx
> ASUS Technical Mail Support System: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx
> Component Product Support: 1-812-282-2787
> Mon - Fri 5:30AM - 11:00PM PST; Sat - Sun 6:00AM - 3:00PM PST
> RETAIL Product Support ONLY: 1-877-339-2787 Available:24/7
> System Product Support: 1-888-678-3688 Available:24/7
> ASUS Live Chat Support
> http://www.asus.com :: http://service.asus.com/
> 
> DISCLAIMER - All statements, written, illustrated - graphics DISCLAIMER - All statements, written, illustrated -graphics or any type of content/information present within these emails (s) are considered "off the record"/ confidential and not for publication. All information contained is direct privileged communication between the sender and recipient.
> This content cannot be posted, used, copied or replicated in any way without direct consent from the sender.
> 
> If you are not the intended recipient, you may not review, copy, or distribute this message. If you have received this communication in error, please notify us immediately by e-mail and delete the original message.
> 
> Original Message
> 
> From :******************************
> Sent : 2015-01-31 08:33:42
> To : "[email protected]"
> Subject : LCD Monitors PG278Q
> 
> [CASEID=WTM20150131163341941]
> 
> Apply date : 2015/01/31 08:33:41(UTC Time)
> 
> [Contact Information]
> Name : Chris
> Email Address : **************************
> Phone Number : 9499032226
> Country : United States
> 
> [Product Information]
> Product Type : LCD Monitors
> Product Model : PG278Q
> Product S/N : *****************
> Place of Purchase : Bestbuy
> Date of Purchase : 2014/11/17
> Operating System : Windows 8.1 64bit
> 
> [Problem Description]
> After a couple months of working flawlessly my monitor developed a major problem.
> On the left 2/3 of the screen text is displayed as blurry and unclear. The right 1/3 of
> the screen is completely fine. This displays on any application from email to
> browser etc. Dragging the blurry text from the left side of the monitor to the right side
> displays the text correctly. This issue is most obvious with black text. I have tested
> with another monitor using the same machine and drivers and the problem is not
> there. Screenshots do not show the issue as it is completely visual and not visible if
> viewed on another monitor. I have taken a picture using a camera phone, and while
> visible the lack of picture quality makes it harder to see. I have enclosed the picture
> anyway. Please contact me ASAP and advise on how to correct this problem.


----------



## Zimzoid

deleted


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grayfenix*
> 
> Wow, just WOW at asus support. I got the blurry screen issue on 2/3 of my screen a few days ago. I submitted a ticket and today received this reply. I don't even want to deal with them anymore. Never buying another asus product. I love the disclaimer at the bottom telling me I cannot share this response with others. They know how ******* ******ed their support is and don't want anyone to show others.


***! Oops didn't realize you can't say *** here


----------



## Scouten

i have been thinking about taking my swift apart and see if i can do something about this anti glare coating has anyone else attempted this? successfully or not


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> july and august does not have pixel inversion.


Incorrect. My July has it.


----------



## Darkfalz

Working fine with my old Notebook adapter, didn't lose power overnight.

The ROG adapter which was plugged into my notebook, however, did turn off while charging (not even at 100% so not even at very low load but at the lower load when charging the battery the last 10%).

I wonder if these flakey adapters could be providing poor power and actually causing some of the other problems people are getting? Damaging the monitors over time?

ASUS needs to do a recall on these things. It strikes me though that these are no different to the power bricks given out with their beefier notebooks (90W as opposed to 65W or lower for the Ultrabooks). Is it something about the ROGs which cause them to fail, or are they faulty from the outset?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> ASUS needs to do a recall on these things. It strikes me though that these are no different to the power bricks given out with their beefier notebooks (90W as opposed to 65W or lower for the Ultrabooks). Is it something about the ROGs which cause them to fail, or are they faulty from the outset?


Yeh - not sure what the story is with their power adaptor. Not sure how wide spread the issue is as I have only noticed a few posts on the issue.

My adaptor still seems fine and it is from an early July Swift build batch.


----------



## Scouten

im surprised at how many issues people are having. i have had mine literally since day one the only issue i have had is the fact that the swift without the stand weighs like 2 pounds and it was hard to adjust my monitor swing arm since its used to heavier displays


----------



## Darkfalz

Is everyone sure the inversion artifacts aren't related to your specific "Overdrive" setting?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> Is everyone sure the inversion artifacts aren't related to your specific "Overdrive" setting?


I am. Can't speak for everyone.
Also it appears related to having GSync activated. If I disable it in the nvidia control panel the inversion artifacts are gone.


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I am. Can't speak for everyone.
> Also it appears related to having GSync activated. If I disable it in the nvidia control panel the inversion artifacts are gone.


Interesting, I wonder if then it's to do with the G-sync hardware rather than the panels.


----------



## jezzer

The first revision Gsync module in the swift is overclocked by Asus because it cant run 1440p correctly when not overclocked, maybe that has something to do with it. Just like videocard A runs perfectly on an overclock but videocard B does not and shows artifacts.


----------



## Darkfalz

I have a problem with the Turbo key. After using it, the monitor will then ignore the refresh rate which is set by Windows / Game and keep to whatever was last selected in Turbo instead. There doesn't appear to be a way to make it go back to Windows control.

I wouldn't need it if not for the silly 144Hz desktop bug, but as I do now it's become very annoying.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouten*
> 
> i have been thinking about taking my swift apart and see if i can do something about this anti glare coating has anyone else attempted this? successfully or not


Oh man!!! Please let us know if you take it off. I absolutely hate AG!!! Even the light AG that the Swiift has. After using clear gloss panels i always know what the colors and sharpness would look like without it. I would rather have full colors and sharpness and just control my room lighting.
Even the light AG always looked like a little lower resolution due to the slight blurriness that AG causes.

Gloss vs Different levels of AG:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Andros_Forever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh man!!! Please let us know if you take it off. I absolutely hate AG!!! Even the light AG that the Swiift has. After using clear gloss panels i always know what the colors and sharpness would look like without it. I would rather have full colors and sharpness and just control my room lighting.
> Even the light AG always looked like a little lower resolution due to the slight blurriness that AG causes.
> 
> Gloss vs Different levels of AG:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Agree 100%, I would love to take off the very light AG on my Eizo fg2421 too and I've tried. Unfortunately the glue used for the AG appears to not be water soluble and I was not able to remove it through the wet paper towel method. It's not noticeable at a distance on the Eizo, but up close I am discerning enough that I notice the slight vaseline effect that it gives to the picture sharpness and color accuracy.


----------



## emsj86

Can someone shed some light of his g sync fiasco. I want this monitor but from what I read and I may be wrong but would buying a swift be not wise if g sync mobile can provide g sync on other monitors without the g sync built in. I may be wrong that's why I'm asking


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can someone shed some light of his g sync fiasco. I want this monitor but from what I read and I may be wrong but would buying a swift be not wise if g sync mobile can provide g sync on other monitors without the g sync built in. I may be wrong that's why I'm asking


Currently both mobile Gsync, & Freesync(for all we know) get black screens when a frame drops below 16ms. The Gsync has build in DDR3 memory into the Gsync module to fix this problem. Not sure if Fsync has found a way around this issue yet.


----------



## Vectorized

Hello guys.
I have decided to buy the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q as my new monitor.

Has it still problems?
Do you suggest me to buy it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Asmodian

I am sure it is still possible to get a bad one but mine has been wonderful and I enjoy it very much. No issues with mine at all.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I have decided to buy the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q as my new monitor.
> 
> Has it still problems?
> Do you suggest me to buy it?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I've had mine for 2 weeks with zero issues. I tried one a few months ago and returned it but they seem to have fixed a lot. Still hate the hardcore AG coating though.


----------



## Vectorized

Thanks.
So the problems seems to have been fixed.

What do you mean with "AG"? And what disadvantages it brings?


----------



## vladz

^^^^

Update: September build playing everyday 120hz+gsync still kicking like peter north....

I bought it dec 2014.....


----------



## emsj86

Should I want for the acer to release for a possible price drop or do you think the price won't move much and to just buy it now. I have the Asus vh248qe 144hz 1080 now and unlike reviews do t mind the colors


----------



## vladz

^^^

Acer line up is good too


----------



## feralist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I have decided to buy the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q as my new monitor.
> 
> Has it still problems?
> Do you suggest me to buy it?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I love the monitor, though I've yet to see one up-close that doesn't suffer from the vertical lines issue in some capacity. I'm talking literally 10 monitors, all exhibiting drastic to minor vertical line issues. It seems to be an inherent flaw in the monitor's design.


----------



## Barefooter

Best Buy has these for $752.99 right now for those thinking about picking one up.

Here's the link http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor-black/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&st=asus%20pg278q&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feralist*
> 
> I love the monitor, though I've yet to see one up-close that doesn't suffer from the vertical lines issue in some capacity. I'm talking literally 10 monitors, all exhibiting drastic to minor vertical line issues. It seems to be an inherent flaw in the monitor's design.


No degree of vertical lines on my Swift.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feralist*
> 
> I love the monitor, though I've yet to see one up-close that doesn't suffer from the vertical lines issue in some capacity. I'm talking literally 10 monitors, all exhibiting drastic to minor vertical line issues. It seems to be an inherent flaw in the monitor's design.


Thanks.
Did you see "recent build" monitors too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> No degree of vertical lines on my Swift.


When did you buy the monitor?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Best Buy has these for $752.99 right now for those thinking about picking one up.
> 
> Here's the link http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor-black/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&st=asus%20pg278q&cp=1&lp=1


I would if I were you. I bought mine for $799.99 CAD from Futureshop and was able to go in-store and add a 4-year replacement plan. 4 years, no-questions-asked, local coverage for any issue I have. I could even grab another monitor for the same value, or pay the difference on a more expensive one within 4 years. All together it cost me about $10 more than ordering one from Amazon.com. Well worth it.

I was convinced mine had no lines for the first week, but now I see them clearly - even though I had another Swift right before with terrible inversion. They are much less visible than my November build (this is an oct). I feel the inversion varies depending on the gamma. My nov model had it bad, but also had low gamma and washed out colors (The inversion seems to show on lighter colors). This model has terrific color that blew me away.


----------



## feralist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Thanks.
> Did you see "recent build" monitors too?


I've seen June, July and November builds. All of them have the issue in some capacity.

Unfortunately I've come to realize that people who say they don't have it, just don't see it.

At the end of the day, it's a very subtle defect and really shouldn't impact a purchase. BUT, it might be worth waiting to see how Acer's IPS G-Sync panel performs.

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## jezzer

I dont really see the inversion issue myself, but i dont go looking for it either.
If i dont see it i would be crazy to go look for it for days until i see it and then always see it.

Biggest thing why i think i will still gonna return the monitor and wait for the Acer is the color shift. In dark games top of the screen shifts just to dark. Miss seeing things u do see when standing up and looking at the monitor from above.

Not really a swift issue but more a TN issue, just have it more with a 27".

I must say i find the AG coating a bit grainy too.

But the monitor is smooth as hell


----------



## Topkek007

Hello, is it normal to have stutters when gsync/vsyinc is off like getting the right frame, then the frame before the "right" one and then getting the new right frame displayed and then one before "right" (with stable fps)? That generates pretty strong motion blur if I can call it so. If gsync is on, in the pendulum demo pendulum becomes a little bigger on motion, looks like a pretty strong motion blur. I am not sure it is the monitor problem as I changed my rig and got the monitor almost right after, together with a new GPU as the older one did not have DP.


----------



## afokke

Should I get this now or wait for a FreeSync monitor?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> Should I get this now or wait for a FreeSync monitor?


The IPS version(s) of this are also quite interesting.

At this point I might wait to see reviews of the G-Sync\FreeSync IPS/MVA screens, especially if you plan to use your screen for years . It is very curious to see if Nvidia will enable Variable Sync on the FreeSync/DP 1.2a+ monitors.

If you want a screen soon I do really like my Swift, I have noticed none of the problems others have reported and the factory calibration on mine is very good.

The Swift is a TN, a good TN is still a TN; if you do not like motion blur this is actually a good thing as even a 4 ms pixel response is not fast enough to do 144 Hz without motion blur (you need a maximum of ~3ms for 144 Hz) and I am sure some pixels transitions on any of the new 120+ Hz IPS/MVA panels will be much greater than 4ms. A nice G-sync/FreeSync 4ms *MVA panel, if it really was 4ms, would be amazing for <100 fps gaming though. This is why we need the reviews.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The IPS version(s) of this are also quite interesting.
> 
> At this point I might wait to see reviews of the G-Sync\FreeSync IPS/MVA screens, especially if you plan to use your screen for years . It is very curious to see if Nvidia will enable Variable Sync on the FreeSync/DP 1.2a+ monitors.
> 
> If you want a screen soon I do really like my Swift, I have noticed none of the problems others have reported and the factory calibration on mine is very good.
> 
> The Swift is a TN, a good TN is still a TN; if you do not like motion blur this is actually a good thing as even a 4 ms pixel response is not fast enough to do 144 Hz without motion blur (you need a maximum of ~3ms for 144 Hz) and I am sure some pixels transitions on any of the new 120+ Hz IPS/MVA panels will be much greater than 4ms. A nice G-sync/FreeSync 4ms *MVA panel, if it really was 4ms, would be amazing for <100 fps gaming though. This is why we need the reviews.


The Acer 144hz IPS Gsync is stated to have ULMB also. I find it hard to believe also with its 4ms RT. You would think it would be blur city. Unless Acer pulled a rabbit out of their hat. Need those reviews!!!


----------



## Darkfalz

Found a new test for inversion artifcacts.

Using the emulator Kega Fusion (others probably work) play through the first act of Sonic 1 and then the bonus stage, getting the chaos emerald. Then save state.

From here the flashing chaos emerald is a good way of seeing the inversion artifacts. It appears to occur with rapidly switching different colours. It also changes in effect depending on your OD (overdrive) settings - normal probably being the worst, extreme the best and off second worse. What you'll see is vertical lines through the blue of the chaos emerald.

I realise this may be a weird test but it does work well and there's nothing else to distract.

I would note that I get them whether G-sync is on or off.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> Found a new test for inversion artifcacts.
> 
> Using the emulator Kega Fusion (others probably work) play through the first act of Sonic 1 and then the bonus stage, getting the chaos emerald. Then save state.
> 
> From here the flashing chaos emerald is a good way of seeing the inversion artifacts. It appears to occur with rapidly switching different colours. It also changes in effect depending on your OD (overdrive) settings - normal probably being the worst, extreme the best and off second worse. What you'll see is vertical lines through the blue of the chaos emerald.
> 
> I realise this may be a weird test but it does work well and there's nothing else to distract.
> 
> I would note that I get them whether G-sync is on or off.


You need to find something accessible to everyone. What about a full screen test of different colors? It should show up there no?

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php

Or motion test tools here:

http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/tools/


----------



## emsj86

What if any price cut do you thi there will be upon acer release


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> I would note that I get them whether G-sync is on or off.


May I ask how you "turned off G-Sync"?

I ask because when i disable it using the nvidia control panel inversion is gone.


----------



## Darkfalz

I turned it off via control panel.

This test is basically the same any test in an old 2D game which uses rapidly flashing (on/off every other frame) colour to simulate transparency.

I tested on my older 1080p monitor and definitely none of this inversion stuff. I suspect it may be to do with the colours not being able to put at full intensity / colour between fast refreshes - ie. a downfall of the 1ms response rate.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> I would note that I get them whether G-sync is on or off.


Same. My test was the stationary guns in the new Wolfenstein. The Muzzle flash would be completely covered in vertical lines when holding down fire. G-Sync and OD settings made little to no difference.


----------



## Silent Scone

Perfectly happy with my Swift for 2 or 3 months now. Was using it earlier today, no problem. Turned it on this evening...desktop text is blurry. Obviously first things I tried was rebooting, powering, uninstalling drivers...

It's not the flickering I've seen other people have, just smeared...









RMA time?


----------



## kilthro

Just hooked my New ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q up last night. So far so good. 0 dead pixels no extreme bleed. Typical TN drawbacks but overall very pleased. Got mine through Amazon. :-D


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hello Guys, Are these AG Film Coating look kinda grainy on white backround is this normal? thanks


----------



## vladz

@silent scone

Quote:


> Perfectly happy with my Swift for 2 or 3 months now. Was using it earlier today, no problem. Turned it on this evening...desktop text is blurry. Obviously first things I tried was rebooting, powering, uninstalling drivers...
> 
> It's not the flickering I've seen other people have, just smeared... frown.gif
> 
> RMA time? frown.gif


Sir what is your rog swift build date?


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hello Guys, Are these AG Film Coating look kinda grainy on white backround is this normal? thanks


That's normal.

The AG is a bit aggressive on this panel unfortunately, not a huge issue to me, I've gotten used to it.

The only time I notice it is on white backgrounds.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Need Help, There a backlight bleed when all dark backround, should stuff like this RMA or Okay for normal use? thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> @silent scone
> Sir what is your rog swift build date?


Is there any way of telling this from the serial or similar? I've packed it away for RMA


----------



## vladz

Do i need to register my swift on asus website for RMA.

My swift is fine im just asking maybe in the future but knock on wood... Thanks!!!


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Do i need to register my swift on asus website for RMA.
> 
> My swift is fine im just asking maybe in the future but knock on wood... Thanks!!!


It doesnt hurt to register your device in the event there is a recall etc... However in my experience having an item registered or not has never impacted me from claiming warranty.. Generally they need receipt of sale or invoice and thats about it.. If they do need it registered they would mandate it upon the warranty/rma claim.


----------



## vladz

^^^^^

Thanks for the reply sir...


----------



## emsj86

In about to purchase this monitor but before I do seeing how negative feedback is usually posted more than postive. I wanted to see if this monitor is worth it or our there a lot of problems or just in some small cases


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> In about to purchase this monitor but before I do seeing how negative feedback is usually posted more than postive. I wanted to see if this monitor is worth it or our there a lot of problems or just in some small cases


This all depends on what you are coming from. Of course there will always be something better coming. I had to buy one so i went with it. The price continues to drop on it.. under 750 now.. So if you need a new gaming monitor go for it. I have no dead pixels or the problems mentioned in this thread so far.. i have only had it a couple of days.. time will tell if i will be get them.. fingers crossed that i dont..


----------



## emsj86

I have a Asus 1080p 144hz now and wanted mainly to upgrade to get that wow factor but keep the 144hz speed and smoothness


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have a Asus 1080p 144hz now and wanted mainly to upgrade to get that wow factor but keep the 144hz speed and smoothness


If you are after wow I dont know if this monitor will give u that since your already on a 144hz one.
I upgraded from 1080p 60hz and was quite pleased with it smooth game play and States have gone up in fps. colours are the same as my 1080p monitor I was expecting better if I could of seen this on in a store I think I would of reconsidered buying it .
If your not in a rush I would wait for the Acer etc monitors due for release shortly .
Just my thoughts


----------



## kilthro

Sav4 said it. i would wait then.. you have a decent one and its a short time until we can see acer and possible the ips gaming monitor.. i would wait if i were you..


----------



## emsj86

I think I will wait. So hard too wait though lol. I'm i retested in the g sync as well because if I'm correct )I have a gtx 780 watercooled) ) that the g sync would low to not have to upgrade for alittle as I wouldn't need 144fps to run smooth. If that's the case I'll gladly pay extra for g sync as upgrading Gpus every year is not cheap. Would be nice to do it every few years


----------



## Vectorized

Guys,
how much high is the monitor itself (ONLY the screen, not with the stand)?

And, when you set it at the smallest height value, how much high is the top border of the monitor from the desk?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have a Asus 1080p 144hz now and wanted mainly to upgrade to get that wow factor but keep the 144hz speed and smoothness


I upgraded from an Asus VG278HE 1080p 144hz screen and for me it was definitely a wow moment just because of gaming at 1440p and gsync for me it was worth it.


----------



## Topkek007

Updating to 347.25 WHQL seems to have greatly improved the situation with gsync off (or it was a placebo ~all~ way long..







), did not try it with gsync on. (Could it be that previous drivers I had got "bugged up" for some reason?..)


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I think I will wait. So hard too wait though lol. I'm i retested in the g sync as well because if I'm correct )I have a gtx 780 watercooled) ) that the g sync would low to not have to upgrade for alittle as I wouldn't need 144fps to run smooth. If that's the case I'll gladly pay extra for g sync as upgrading Gpus every year is not cheap. Would be nice to do it every few years


I was in the same boat as you but I cracked and bought the Swift. With the Acer not coming out until March(ish) and with what I think will be limited availability, I did not want to wait that long.


----------



## BrightCandle

I just got my third monitor. This time its an August model and it does not have the blacking out issue. However it is overly bright and its no where near as decent contrast/colour quality as the other two, its like a classical TN panel instead ot the near IPS quality I had before. Really disappointed with this replacement.


----------



## minimindy21

its better than a broken monitor


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimindy21*
> 
> its better than a broken monitor


Shouldn't be a panel lottery with this much variation for the same price. It's really not good enough.


----------



## Silent Scone

ASUS return requested responded within 24 hours which is no surprise as I've had great experiences with their LCD returns procedure in the past.

However the difference in this instance is that they've come back to me with the following...
Quote:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> We have received your request for the exchange of a faulty product PG278Q from 2015-02-09 10:05:25.000 with serial number E9LMQS05****. Unfortunately there is no stock available at the moment.
> 
> We will inform you by e-mail when a replacement product is shipped out from our warehouse.
> 
> We would like to apologize for any inconvenience.
> 
> Kind regards


I've contacted the support centre, and I'm expecting a call back - hopefully with an ETA - at which point I'll bite the bullet and probably have to return it for an RMA with SCAN.co.uk. Which will involve me having to send it off and wait for some mug to test it.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ASUS return requested responded within 24 hours which is no surprise as I've had great experiences with their LCD returns procedure in the past.
> 
> However the difference in this instance is that they've come back to me with the following...
> I've contacted the support centre, and I'm expecting a call back - hopefully with an ETA - at which point I'll bite the bullet and probably have to return it for an RMA with SCAN.co.uk. Which will involve me having to send it off and wait for some mug to test it.


I'll put it this way - I got my first ROG in June, put it up for return in August and since then I have had 2 replacements, both of which I set for return within 24 hours. Its not going to be quick.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol Christ. Well if I've not heard back by end of play tomorrow, I'll be getting SCAN to replace it.


----------



## orion933

Hello,
I have a weird issue with my monitor using the 347.xx driver serie:
When i use g-sync at 144hz, the monitor starts some black flash / flicker
And I'd like to know if its only me or not.
Also when I go to 344.xx serie driver i don't have this issue.

To test the problem use OCCT -> gpu 3d test -> dx11 / 200fps / full screen and ofc g-sync on and 144hz
also you need to hit the fps cap with g sync on +- 143.5 fps


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> Hello,
> I have a weird issue with my monitor using the 347.xx driver serie:
> When i use g-sync at 144hz, the monitor start some black flash / flicker
> And I'd like to know if its only me or not.
> Also when I go to 344.xx serie driver i don't have this issue.
> 
> To test the problem use OCCT -> gpu 3d test -> dx11 / 200fps / full screen and ofc g-sync on and 144hz
> also you need to hit the fps cap with g sync on +- 143.5 fps


Considering my first 2 monitors did exactly that I wouldn't even call it a rare fault. I think a lot of people have had this issue, its very very common. That monitor needs an RMA.


----------



## orion933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Considering my first 2 monitors did exactly that I wouldn't even call it a rare fault. I think a lot of people have had this issue, its very very common. That monitor needs an RMA.


thx for your answer
I just tried few drivers and here my results:
-All 347.xx serie have the black flash when g-sync on and hits the 143 fps cap
-344.xx no issue with 3 of them .75 .65 and .48
-340.52 no issue

So i think its just a driver issue and not the monitor itself, i will wait with 344.75 driver for now


----------



## sav4

Anyone noticed when playing bf4 after 30 minutes or so of play with gsync on 144hz the window minimises to a small window display ?
Game continues to run just in a small window click on it and it goes back to full screen.
I have tried drivers from the one that came with the monitor all the way to the current ons still does it .this is the only game it does it .


----------



## Wiz766

Does anyone here know how well a single 780ti KPE or 980 KPE would run this monitor with maxing games out?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone here know how well a single 780ti KPE or 980 KPE would run this monitor with maxing games out?


Either one of those cards would do extremely well. With Gsync all you need to do is keep your fps above 40fps and it looks and feels like a normal 60fps @ 60hz with less lag input. Fps > 80 looks like 120fps with low lag. This is only if a game is coded correctly. Any other stutters coming from the GPU pipeline will still show itself in Gsync. Far Cry 4 is a good example of that. In FC4 case max settings is not recommended as you need a real high fps > 100 just for the game to feel 100% butter smooth. But I'm very sensitive to stutter.

980 will do better in some games as you have more vram headroom.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Either one of those cards would do extremely well. With Gsync all you need to do is keep your fps above 40fps and it looks and feels like a normal 60fps @ 60hz with less lag input. Fps > 80 looks like 120fps with low lag. This is only if a game is coded correctly. Any other stutters coming from the GPU pipeline will still show itself in Gsync. Far Cry 4 is a good example of that. In FC4 case max settings is not recommended as you need a real high fps > 100 just for the game to feel 100% butter smooth. But I'm very sensitive to stutter.
> 
> 980 will do better in some games as you have more vram headroom.


Sweet thanks, I am running a BenQ 1080 120hz and want an upgrade. Either going to buy this or wait for the Acer Predator seeing as it will be ultra wide and gaming. $800 is a lot at the moment.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Sweet thanks, I am running a BenQ 1080 120hz and want an upgrade. Either going to buy this or wait for the Acer Predator seeing as it will be ultra wide and gaming. $800 is a lot at the moment.


Yup that should be an awesome monitor. I'm looking at getting that one also. It's probably going to be $1200 like the other 21:9 monitors released at. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup that should be an awesome monitor. I'm looking at getting that one also. It's probably going to be $1200 like the other 21:9 monitors released at. Hope I'm wrong.


That is what I am thinking as well. Hmm drop 800 now or wait and save for possible bigger and better? I am running a 27" still


----------



## vladz

Acer predator is so tempting  with gsync or without gsync are going to be available


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That is what I am thinking as well. Hmm drop 800 now or wait and save for possible bigger and better? I am running a 27" still


You can always try it out for 30 days and return if your not satisfied. As long as you buy from a site/store that does not charge a restocking fee. That's what I did. $679 open box @ Newegg
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=24-236-405R


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You can always try it out for 30 days and return if your not satisfied. As long as you buy from a site/store that does not charge a restocking fee. That's what I did. $679 open box @ Newegg
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=24-236-405R


I am over seas active duty and shipping takes a couple weeks and not a viable option for me. Thanks tho


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone here know how well a single 780ti KPE or 980 KPE would run this monitor with maxing games out?


I'm running a asus 780tioc no problems running games u can turn some settings down as they are not need with 1440p .
And gsync also helps with certain dips in frames .


----------



## Vectorized

Guys,
I just purchased this monitor.

What test should I do to check if it has one of the problems who a lot of users had with this monitor?
And, what problems it mainly have?

I want to be sure to have a unit without problems. Otherwise I will immediately send an RMA to Amazon.

Thanks!


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Guys,
> I just purchased this monitor.
> 
> What test should I do to check if it has one of the problems who a lot of users had with this monitor?
> And, what problems it mainly have?
> 
> I want to be sure to have a unit without problems. Otherwise I will immediately send an RMA to Amazon.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift


----------



## BrightCandle

So my third monitor, second replacement, also blacks out. So this is the third broken monitor Asus has sent me. I'm done, I am getting a refund and doing something else. This situation is ridiculous, this monitor is great when it works but none of them actually seem to.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> So my third monitor, second replacement, also blacks out. So this is the third broken monitor Asus has sent me. I'm done, I am getting a refund and doing something else. This situation is ridiculous, this monitor is great when it works but none of them actually seem to.


U could Get this as a replacement for ROG, but it will not be as fast and smooth when it comes to gaming though. http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM65-P-ultrawide-monitor


----------



## Penal Stingray

Today My Replacement from Amazon.com arrived so far so good, no weird back light bleed (clouding on the middle screen), Pixel Inversion is very minimal (My last set the pixel inversion was so horrible even when I move a little there is a vertical lines)


----------



## vladz

^^^

Nice set up sir and nice xbone controller congrats! Nice swift!


----------



## Silent Scone

Mine is being replaced today, I think. Had an email from 'Let me repair UK'.


----------



## pr1me

My swift is still going strong since July








I hope i wont have to send it for RMA


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Mine is being replaced today, I think. Had an email from 'Let me repair UK'.


Unit taken away and replacement here. 0 Dead pixels, which is one less than my faulty one had.

@pr1me I want that keyboard


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @pr1me I want that keyboard


It's a Leopold FC660M, just grab one, it's an amazing board


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks


----------



## vladz

Nice rig pr1me


----------



## itsgettingcold

How do I find the manufacture date for this monitor on the box? I can't find it.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsgettingcold*
> 
> How do I find the manufacture date for this monitor on the box? I can't find it.


Its on the back edge of the panel near where you plug in the DP cable.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Nice rig pr1me


Thanks


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift


Thanks, I'll check this thread


----------



## Swolern

I just picked up Assassins Creed Unity. It is the most impressive utilization of Gsync in a game I have seen to date! Graphics are gorgeous on Ultra 1440p. Gameplay is ultimate butter smooth. With my 970 SLI FPS on Ultra fxaa was averaging about 80fps. With the low latency of Gsync and the ultra smooth (even frametimes) ACU, the gameplay reminded me of a locked 120hz @ 120fps even though much lower.

Many other games topped out 120-144fps already @ 1440p maxed setting so there was no real visual difference with Gsync disabled. Other games has uneven frametimes showing as fine microstutter (Far Cry 4). Definitely won't buy another monitor without Gsync/Fsync.


----------



## Silent Scone

Assassins Creed Unity runs perfectly with SLI now. It was just a case of too little too late. People will still remember it as another failure, because the corporate types don't understand why games are better off delayed.


----------



## Swolern

Ya i read it was a mess, thats why i just held off until now. Found it on ebay for $16 from one of those SSD promotions.









That's too bad, its actually a really good game.


----------



## vladz

I played ground zeroes then I noticed on the title screen this, focus on the side of the letter I hope you will see it










what is that inside the red box? only on title screen but on gameplay its not noticeable....


----------



## Zimzoid

Sorry vladz can,t really see what your seeing?


----------



## Topkek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I played ground zeroes then I noticed on the title screen this, focus on the side of the letter I hope you will see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is that inside the red box? only on title screen but on gameplay its not noticeable....


What are you trying to tell? I can see there is some ~noise~ around the text (an effect?).


----------



## vladz

^^^

Noise? i think its like kind of distorted. So what do you think? my monitor is defect? But i can live with that its not noticeable on gaming..

I remember playing assassins creed blackflag i also seeing like that but not disturbing at all i mean its so easy to ignore. But im gonna try to disable gsync and see what happen....


----------



## Armetti

Hello, another fresh owner of PG278Q, and I've been stalking this thread for a while, but 400 pages is a lot to investigate, and I either lack the ability to use right words for search or no-one else has come up with this problem.

Right away after the monitor came in, I plugged it to XFX R9 280X crossfire-setup with Mini Displayport - Displayport cable, which should work afaik right? I get the signal, everything works fine so far, and I'm happy, but 3 weeks in I've yet to managed to fix a certain issue, so I hope you guys know whats up.

When using the monitor higher than 60hz at 2560x1440, I get this weird, flash/flicker/shutdown-thing, its not like a flickering or static sound or anything, I don't know the real word for it, I'm not a native english speaker, it kinda likes loses its signal now and then, flashes couple of times black and comes back, irregularly, sometimes several times in a minute, sometimes it can go up to like 30 minutes without doing it at all. A real pain in the ass when playing, I've attached a link to the video showing it, I had to use my mobile phone for the recording for.. reasons, but you can see the flashing/bugging very clearly even though with the potato-quality.




Its at 13 seconds in the video. Its not for games only, or WoT only, it happens on every game with over 60hz and even on desktop. It has flashed twice as I've been writing this.

I've tried 2 different MD-D cables from 2 different manufacturers, both Mini-displayport plugins on the GPU, tried replugging every cable, reinstalling drivers, but to no avail. I've already spoken with the company I bought it from and I'm about to RMA it if Asus themselves lack any idea for it, waiting for their reply. But I've always counted on community more than manufacturers themselves, so if you can give me a moment of your time please do drop your ideas.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armetti*
> 
> Hello, another fresh owner of PG278Q, and I've been stalking this thread for a while, but 400 pages is a lot to investigate, and I either lack the ability to use right words for search or no-one else has come up with this problem.
> 
> Right away after the monitor came in, I plugged it to XFX R9 280X crossfire-setup with Mini Displayport - Displayport cable, which should work afaik right? I get the signal, everything works fine so far, and I'm happy, but 3 weeks in I've yet to managed to fix a certain issue, so I hope you guys know whats up.
> 
> When using the monitor higher than 60hz at 2560x1440, I get this weird, flash/flicker/shutdown-thing, its not like a flickering or static sound or anything, I don't know the real word for it, I'm not a native english speaker, it kinda likes loses its signal now and then, flashes couple of times black and comes back, irregularly, sometimes several times in a minute, sometimes it can go up to like 30 minutes without doing it at all. A real pain in the ass when playing, I've attached a link to the video showing it, I had to use my mobile phone for the recording for.. reasons, but you can see the flashing/bugging very clearly even though with the potato-quality.
> 
> Its at 13 seconds in the video. Its not for games only, or WoT only, it happens on every game with over 60hz and even on desktop. It has flashed twice as I've been writing this.
> 
> I've tried 2 different MD-D cables from 2 different manufacturers, both Mini-displayport plugins on the GPU, tried replugging every cable, reinstalling drivers, but to no avail. I've already spoken with the company I bought it from and I'm about to RMA it if Asus themselves lack any idea for it, waiting for their reply. But I've always counted on community more than manufacturers themselves, so if you can give me a moment of your time please do drop your ideas.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I have had this happen to me a few times. One time it did it three times in a row and when it came back on, the text on the screen was all blurry/messed up. I was in the middle of a game and it was messing me up. I had to unplug the power on the monitor and then plug it back in to reset it.. The last time this happened was last wednesday. I havent had it happen since then but honestly I havent been able to heavily game.. I will get to test it out some tonight and tomorrow... I have seen others with this problem and have had to RMA it..


----------



## NEK4TE

Good day, good people.

I am supposed to have this monitor delivered today.

It was on "sale" at bestbuy Canada, so, i decided to order it.

What should i look after once its out of the box?

I did some re-search in this thread, some of the guys are telling that manufacturing date is important for fixing some early failures (firstly released Monitors)?

Could somebody please confirm what is "the safe manufacturing date - if i can say it like that" for this Monitor?

What tests would you recommend?

If somebody could help me, i will be very thankful.

Re-searching this thread is a huge task, as this thread is huge, so, please if you can point me to the right decision, as i said, i will be very thankful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NEK4TE

Good day again,

What i noticed is that idle temp of my NVIDIA 980 (MSI Gaming) is around 8C more (around 37C idle) then before.

Running 2k Resolution in Windows as well with 144Hz.

Could this be the reason? Old Monitor was 60HZ in Windows (Games) , but, 2k resolution as well.

Thanks


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Good day again,
> 
> What i noticed is that idle temp of my NVIDIA 980 (MSI Gaming) is around 8C more (around 37C idle) then before.
> 
> Running 2k Resolution in Windows as well with 144Hz.
> 
> Could this be the reason? Old Monitor was 60HZ in Windows (Games) , but, 2k resolution as well.
> 
> Thanks


144hz on desktop ramps up your GPU usage.

Most suggest going into the Nvidia settings and setting the refresh rate for games to 'highest available' and then turning your desktop to 120hz. 120hz and 144hz for non gaming use, you can barely tell the difference, and your GPU usage is back to normal.

So basically you'll still be getting 144hz in games, but 120hz on desktop without the extra usage.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> And I'm just sitting here with my Swift without ant problems at all. No flickering, no weird issues no problems at all. The monitor is expensive and this is due the the Gsync module cost more. That's my only complain. Also we don't know just yet what problems those IPS will have. Its weird Acer goes with 2 monitors one of them TN and the other IPS. Why not both AHVA ? Time will tell only.


same here, September '14 build and solid and beautiful!


----------



## NEK4TE

Thank you for responding, appreciate it.

This is not my first TN monitor, but, i can say this one is the best TN monitor i ever owned.

I tried (recently) few IPS monitors, and i like IPS a lot, but, this one is meeting my requirements easily.

Colors\Images, everything looks so nice\clean.

I will give it a try and see how it goes.

in NVIDIA control panel i did this:



Where do i find option "highest available" for games? or i need to set this individually for each game?

Big thanks


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Thank you for responding, appreciate it.
> 
> This is not my first TN monitor, but, i can say this one is the best TN monitor i ever owned.
> 
> I tried (recently) few IPS monitors, and i like IPS a lot, but, this one is meeting my requirements easily.
> 
> Colors\Images, everything looks so nice\clean.
> 
> I will give it a try and see how it goes.
> 
> in NVIDIA control panel i did this:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do i find option "highest available" for games? or i need to set this individually for each game?
> 
> Big thanks


You have to go into the NVIDIA Control Panel. You should have a little icon in your taskbar. Right click it and open the control panel.

Then click on 'Manage 3D Settings'. The 'preferred refresh rate' option is in the Global Settings tab. You don't have to do it for each game, it will apply globally to all games


----------



## NEK4TE

Thank you very much!

"idle" temps are back to 28C with Windows 8.1 Refresh rate @ 120Hz as recommended (no difference noticeable, at least not for me).

Thank you for "3D settings walk through as well", settings adjusted.

Recently i dropped my Crossfire setup for NVIDIA 980 and this Monitor, so, honestly i am completely new to NVIDIA.

Big thanks again!


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> same here, September '14 build and solid and beautiful!


Where do i find manufacturing date please?

Thanks


----------



## NEK4TE

Okay, found it.

It says November 2014


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Okay, found it.
> 
> It says November 2014


Hehe, you got a good model then probably!

The first batch of monitors are the majority of those having issues, not exclusively, but mostly.

Mine is an October model and has been flawless!

Enjoy that monitor, it's awesome.


----------



## NEK4TE

Thank you sir !









I hope so (lol), its pretty expensive "toy" here in Canada.

It was \ maybe still is @ Bestbuy.ca , thats why i decided to get it, to be honest with you









I did not see any back light bleed \ dead \ stuck pixels when i was doing a quick re-search, but, tonight when its dark dark i will do a bit longer inspection.


----------



## vladz

Mine to september and it makes me happy everyday....


----------



## NEK4TE

What issues were happening on 'previous\early' releases? is there something i should "test" ?

Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> What issues were happening on 'previous\early' releases? is there something i should "test" ?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift


----------



## NEK4TE

Thank you sir


----------



## NEK4TE

I just tested most of the stuff from that link, and i don't see any issues on this monitor. (fingers crossed)

I never (as well) experienced any of the issues (so far) that were shown in the videos (youtube).


----------



## SpecialEffect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Assassins Creed Unity runs perfectly with SLI now. It was just a case of too little too late. People will still remember it as another failure, because the corporate types don't understand why games are better off delayed.


oh really? it does?

the water isnt spazzy anymore?

edit: i still have flickering problems on SLI :/ little puddles on the ground flicker for me


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> oh really? it does?
> 
> the water isnt spazzy anymore?
> 
> edit: i still have flickering problems on SLI :/ little puddles on the ground flicker for me


That was an easy fix.

Quote:


> 1. Head over at Assassin's Creed Unity/videos folder.
> 2. Rename file UbisoftLogo.bk2 (it doesn't matter to what you rename it)
> 3. Rename file pc_TWIMTBP.bk2 (it doesn't matter to what you rename it)
> 4. Go to "en" folder (located inside the videos folder) and rename both files that are in there. Do note if you are playing the game in other language than english, then you'll have to go to the corresponding folder and rename the files. For example, if you are playing in German language, the folder name should be "de".
> 5. Load the game and voila


----------



## wholeeo




----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> After 2 months of being perfect my RMA unit now has the blurry text problem. Now ASUS is denying me an advanced RMA after they told me they would due to my concerns of an issue with my replacement unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have just returned the original faulty unit when I had the chance. GG ASUS, Never again.


Could you make a screenshot \ picture of the problem please?

Good luck


----------



## wholeeo




----------



## Zimzoid

My September made swift still working and looking fine for 3 months now, could not go back to no gsync it really makes a big difference in the games I play


----------



## NEK4TE

A noob question









Is it safe\okay to use this for cleaning swift?



This is what i used \ use on other monitors, but, just to make sure.

Thanks!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

ROG SWIFT IS AMAZING!


----------



## BCShak

Greetings,

I got the Swift and an IPS The other day and I was indeed VERY impressed with the performance of the unit.

GSYNC really is amazing. I will however admit that, with the Dell Ultrasharp U2715H right next to it, the color saturation could be better. I'm still on the fence between these two and I'd like to ask you for some advice:

Current build:
i7 4790k
MSI GTX 980 SLI

I play a variety of games, from SoM, LOTRO, to MK9, CS:GO and Resident Evil. Performance increased in ALL games. It is truly an experience that must be had in person.
I also watch movies and Word Processing. I'd say the PC use is for 60% Gaming.

My concerns are regarding QC. My ROG does have some lighting issues. Here are some photos for comparison http://s246.photobucket.com/user/Jones_indiana/slideshow/Dell%20U2715H%20vs%20ROG%20Swift

I have a week to return one of these monitors. I hear ASUS Cust Svs. sucks if there is a problem with the unit. I don't want to have to deal with shipping it back and forth. If I keep the monitor, do I risk it eventually crapping out? How likely will that happen?

I'd rather get a reliable, consistent, functional monitor at 60hz w/o gsync than one that could bork on me at any time.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## NEK4TE

Could you exchange SWIFT? What is manufacturing date?

I am used to IPS monitor as well, i like colors more on IPS (as most of the people do, for sure), but, i really can't complain much about colors i am seeing on my SWIFT that i got 2 days ago.

As for back light and all that, what is your brigtnes set to?

I tested mine last night with brightness @ 100 % (i keep it around 40% for every day use) and i did not see this issue, i could take pictures tonight if you would like for comparison (or even now).

Good luck


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> Could you exchange SWIFT? What is manufacturing date?
> 
> I am used to IPS monitor as well, i like colors more on IPS (as most of the people do, for sure), but, i really can't complain much about colors i am seeing on my SWIFT that i got 2 days ago.
> 
> As for back light and all that, what is your brigtnes set to?
> 
> I tested mine last night with brightness @ 100 % (i keep it around 40% for every day use) and i did not see this issue, i could take pictures tonight if you would like for comparison (or even now).
> 
> Good luck


I may be able to exchange it if Microcenter has another unit. I would have to wait till I get home to see the date. But even if I exchange, wouldn't another problem come up?

The backlight issue is still there, even after several calibrations. The picture was at a 20 Brightness. I've gone as low as 14 and it was still there.


----------



## NEK4TE

:// maybe wait for some gurus to respond and see what they say, i am no expert







but, it looks 'bad' especially if you went to brightness 14%.


----------



## pwspong

This sucks but I have to admit it - I was having some beer the other night and It went down wrong and coughed obviously some of it got on the monitor (not a crazy amount) just little spots here and there. I quickly go a damp microfiber towel and wiped it down a few times.

I don't see anything wrong with the monitor - I was most concerned with the coating but I can't see anything that would indicate damage. I turned off all my lights and turned on my phone's flashlight to inspect it and didn't see anything.

Should I be good?


----------



## Swolern

Lol. If it hasn't fires yet you should be good. As long as no fluid got inside the vent holes.

As far as cleaning, I only clean my monitor screen with a mixture of Isopropyl Alcohol & distilled water.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Anyone running into a weird overheating issue where the screen looks like its trying to do 3d vision without the software involed installed o.0

I've found a rather annoying fix to just unplug the monitors power source until the monitor cools down.

I've been using DSR and G-sync together.. could this be far to much for the g sync scaler to handle without proper cooling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone here know how well a single 780ti KPE or 980 KPE would run this monitor with maxing games out?


depending on the game, modern high demand games, maxed out 1440p/144hz need more then one card.

coming from my Beast rig, (780ti @ 1261/1851) it runs everything just fine. Crysis3 Makes my card sweat however..


----------



## djriful

Is this model as of late, is still on-going problem?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is this model as of late, is still on-going problem?


not sure I understand your question..

its overheated half a dozen time over the past month.

its a Nov/14 model run.

the monitor resumes normal function after being unplugged from power source and left to cool down for 10 mins or so

never had an issue with the pb278q sitting right next to it that doesn't even have an external power brick and the thing doesn't even get anywhere near as close to as warm as teh swift monitor does


----------



## Alvarado

So after 4 years this crappy hp monitor I got is dying or something, randomly turns off and back on. With tax time coming next month would getting a swift be a good idea now? Just wondering if all the problems at release have been sorted somewhat. Really only care for a g-sync monitor so I don't really got an opinion on IPS/TN panel and the like.

Edit: I know about that Acer xg270u so chances are it'll come down to whether or not the acer is out when I get my check. If not then I'll just grab the swift if its all good.


----------



## SpecialEffect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That was an easy fix.


Lol... It fixed it... Exactly how did someone figure out that the intro was breaking everything? Like i find it really, really random lol... Thanks though


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I got the Swift and an IPS The other day and I was indeed VERY impressed with the performance of the unit.
> 
> GSYNC really is amazing. I will however admit that, with the Dell Ultrasharp U2715H right next to it, the color saturation could be better. I'm still on the fence between these two and I'd like to ask you for some advice:
> 
> Current build:
> i7 4790k
> MSI GTX 980 SLI
> 
> I play a variety of games, from SoM, LOTRO, to MK9, CS:GO and Resident Evil. Performance increased in ALL games. It is truly an experience that must be had in person.
> I also watch movies and Word Processing. I'd say the PC use is for 60% Gaming.
> 
> My concerns are regarding QC. My ROG does have some lighting issues. Here are some photos for comparison http://s246.photobucket.com/user/Jones_indiana/slideshow/Dell%20U2715H%20vs%20ROG%20Swift
> 
> I have a week to return one of these monitors. I hear ASUS Cust Svs. sucks if there is a problem with the unit. I don't want to have to deal with shipping it back and forth. If I keep the monitor, do I risk it eventually crapping out? How likely will that happen?
> 
> I'd rather get a reliable, consistent, functional monitor at 60hz w/o gsync than one that could bork on me at any time.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> I may be able to exchange it if Microcenter has another unit. I would have to wait till I get home to see the date. But even if I exchange, wouldn't another problem come up?
> 
> The backlight issue is still there, even after several calibrations. The picture was at a 20 Brightness. I've gone as low as 14 and it was still there.


Checked last night and I have the December 2014 version. So far, asside from that backlight issue, nothing else has happened.

It's a really good monitor. With color/gamma corrections, it's almost as pleasant as an IPS. I just want the thing to go crap on me a few months down the line.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> I just want the thing to go crap on me a few months down the line.


Cleveland Brown's voice: That's nasty.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCShak*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I got the Swift and an IPS The other day and I was indeed VERY impressed with the performance of the unit.
> 
> GSYNC really is amazing. I will however admit that, with the Dell Ultrasharp U2715H right next to it, the color saturation could be better. I'm still on the fence between these two and I'd like to ask you for some advice:
> 
> Current build:
> i7 4790k
> MSI GTX 980 SLI
> 
> I play a variety of games, from SoM, LOTRO, to MK9, CS:GO and Resident Evil. Performance increased in ALL games. It is truly an experience that must be had in person.
> I also watch movies and Word Processing. I'd say the PC use is for 60% Gaming.
> 
> My concerns are regarding QC. My ROG does have some lighting issues. Here are some photos for comparison http://s246.photobucket.com/user/Jones_indiana/slideshow/Dell%20U2715H%20vs%20ROG%20Swift
> 
> I have a week to return one of these monitors. I hear ASUS Cust Svs. sucks if there is a problem with the unit. I don't want to have to deal with shipping it back and forth. If I keep the monitor, do I risk it eventually crapping out? How likely will that happen?
> 
> I'd rather get a reliable, consistent, functional monitor at 60hz w/o gsync than one that could bork on me at any time.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks


My third monitor that I'm pretty happy with is a bit dark at the top, with a small bit of bleed along the very bottom but not as bad as yours. The first one I got was so bad I returned it in less than 30 minutes of owning it and that was a lot more like yours. The dark "bar" across the top is so annoying. The screen I have now is darker at the top still but its not like having a shade over it like yours. Too noticeable, I'd return it.


----------



## BCShak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> My third monitor that I'm pretty happy with is a bit dark at the top, with a small bit of bleed along the very bottom but not as bad as yours. The first one I got was so bad I returned it in less than 30 minutes of owning it and that was a lot more like yours. The dark "bar" across the top is so annoying. The screen I have now is darker at the top still but its not like having a shade over it like yours. Too noticeable, I'd return it.


Thanks, I'm sorry to say that I am dissappointed with ASUS. ATM this is the only monitor of it's kind and April is too far to go without a monitor. Gsync is great, but I think I'll have to wait until the tech is more refined and commonplace before I spend $800 on a monitor.

Now I wonder if my SLI 980 Setup is useless running on 1440p 60hz IPS


----------



## Silent Scone

I hated going back to my IPS. Gave me a migraine lol.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I'm very satisfied with mine so far. I haven't noticed any issues, such as bright/dark spots or clouding. I've displayed several colors in full-screen and the screen looks uniform all around. I'm not sure if it matters, but it has a December 2014 manufacture date. I'm hoping no issues sneak up on me at some point in the future.

I came from a 24" 1920x1200 NEC display that I've had for 7 years, so this is a great upgrade. It has a larger screen size, higher resolution, higher refresh rate, better response time, G-Sync







, and other features. The NEC has served me well, but it was time. It's still being put to use though.


----------



## killuchen

What are you guys using to clean your screens?


----------



## NEK4TE

I am using \ used (for the first time last night) this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/4150#post_23556752

Worked very well!


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> What are you guys using to clean your screens?


I've not even had my monitor for a week, so I haven't cleaned it yet. Though at work I use this. It works REALLY well, better than any other screen cleaner I've used. I'm typically against Monster products, due to overpricing, but this is one of theirs that I do like. I'll be using it on my Swift when needed.


----------



## offshell

So I'm kind of used to seeing some of the negative comments about products especially when they are more popular and cost a bit more as usually those with problems talk more than those without, but is the general consensus still that the Swift would be a bit more of a gamble than normal in terms of defects and problems? I debated a bit on different options and picked up an XL2420G to try 1080p G-Sync and I love it but it's sitting at $530 itself. I also dug one of my old ZR30W monitors out from my office to see how 2560x1600 would perform and though I instantly missed the refresh rate and g-sync, I had kind of forgotten how nice it would be to have that type of resolution gaming not to mention the colors. So now I'm half debating returning the Benq quickly and picking up a Rog Swift, or holding onto the Benq long enough for some IPS 1440p G-sync monitors to start showing up.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> So I'm kind of used to seeing some of the negative comments about products especially when they are more popular and cost a bit more as usually those with problems talk more than those without, but is the general consensus still that the Swift would be a bit more of a gamble than normal in terms of defects and problems? I debated a bit on different options and picked up an XL2420G to try 1080p G-Sync and I love it but it's sitting at $530 itself. I also dug one of my old ZR30W monitors out from my office to see how 2560x1600 would perform and though I instantly missed the refresh rate and g-sync, I had kind of forgotten how nice it would be to have that type of resolution gaming not to mention the colors. So now I'm half debating returning the Benq quickly and picking up a Rog Swift, or holding onto the Benq long enough for some IPS 1440p G-sync monitors to start showing up.


I can truthfully say that I have not experienced any issues with my Swift. Though I've been using it less than a week, so we'll see. The display looks great to me, but that's coming from someone that doesn't normally use IPS displays. It is a bit expensive, but I have no regrets about purchasing it.

I'd say that if you want G-Sync at 1440p showing up to 144 FPS, go for it.


----------



## Fiercy

I have been using swift since the day 2 when it was released and I still have 0 issues.


----------



## tonyfloow

I took 3 RMA, one per dwelling leak in the bottom of the panel and the other two stuck pixels.
Tomorrow I recivo the fourth monitor and hopefully the final, but ask refund. The problem there is nothing like it on the market.


----------



## NEK4TE

What exactly is " dwelling leak in the bottom " ? Thanks

Good luck with your new monitor.


----------



## tonyfloow

purple leakage across the bottom of 1cm, on dark backgrounds.


----------



## NEK4TE

oh ok, i see, thanks for clarification sir.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone remove the matte film on the Swift yet? Thinking about doing it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone remove the matte film on the Swift yet? Thinking about doing it.


Been a couple people thinking about it, but no one went though yet. You are definitely the most experienced in this department. The Swift actually has some great colors hidden behind that matte(for a TN). Let's get her done!


----------



## Blak0ut

Ive had my swift for about 2 weeks and I like it a lot. First time having a display that goes above 60hz and I finally understand the praise of it.
Only issues I have with it is the matte coating and it seems to have a lot of white or brightness to it. I have noticed the weird pattern that some have talked about, but I think that it just may be the matte coating.
Does anyone know or heard if Nvidia is working on a way so that Gsync works without having the game full screen?

Tomorrow is the last day I can return it and I have been considering it. Not sure if its worth the price, although I did buy the Frys warranty for an additional $100, the total is a little over $900. At that point I can pay a little extra and get the Dell 21:9.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone remove the matte film on the Swift yet? Thinking about doing it.


Please do! I would love to get this nasty coating off!


----------



## NEK4TE

What would be the proper way to test G SYNC , if it works or not?

Thanks


----------



## NEK4TE

Never mind, figured it out, thanks


----------



## 7a6363

I have two of these on the way - one from the semi-infamous Antonline in GA, and another direct from Newegg - whether it's coming NJ, CA or TN warehouse I don't know yet. I ordered two from two locations for dud insurance. Not sure if I will keep both, if both are miraculously OK.

I have a brand new 960GTX (hold your sympathy please - I like it) so everyone should play nice. Should have results on both in a week.


----------



## tonyfloow

Someone feels the same, lower purple?


----------



## xNutella

I just ordered one from Amazon shipped to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. i'm officially scared seeing all these issues. i thought they are all gone with those later batches :/.


----------



## NEK4TE

Sadly, i doubt there is a perfect monitor available in the market.

Believe it nor not (i can prove it) - i tried over 10 Monitors (few same models - due to different issues) before i got SWIFT.
Am i 100% happy? Nope!

I am from Canada, i got this Monitor on "sale" from Bestbuy for $1008 with tax (13 % in Ontario) , where other companies are selling it for $998 , $945 + tax + Provincial screen'whatever' fee.

This is a lot of money, and yes, i do expect perfection, but, from previous experience (with other monitors) - there is no perfection.

This Monitor (so far) does not have any dead pixels or lower purple that i am able to see \ notice (will do more tests before 15 days is out for return) , but, i am noticing some "back light bleed "CLOUDS" .

I seen this "issue" in pictures in this thread, but, i am simply tired of returning \ trying \ testing Monitors.

Good luck with your Monitor, don't expect perfection, as i doubt it will be like that.

After 4-5 days i started noticing that "back light bleed clouds" - in first days it wasn't that bad.

I am sure all new Monitors that are coming out, will have some kind of issues, so, thats how it is in my opinion.


----------



## xNutella

tell me about those taxes







. i used to live in BC for three years before i moved down to the States. i felt like U.S dollars had some muscles and didn't fly away easily









agreed, but with this amount of money you are paying you are expecting something that is at least close to perfection. i took the risk of purchasing this unite although i have the feeling that it's not that much reliable especially after noticing there's too much failure rate i see on Amazon. I'm currently using an Asus VG278HE, therefore i hope i will have better gaming experience when the new Swift arrives next week.


----------



## tonyfloow

today I will return, if not ask for money or give it another oprtunidad. If the money is not asking to buy for my sli980 monitor, benq 2430t like but is 1080p without gsync.


----------



## vladz

I bought mine dec 12 2014 starting that day(dec 12) i play everyday mon to fri 3 hours and weekends 4hours to 5hours and i also using it on facebook,youtube,browsing etc... And still now its still in good shape but maybe i have a minor issues because sometimes on games i saw some noise but i can live with that and to be honest its not noticeable.

Flickering is the worst issues happened on my first rog swift... My everyday settings is

Browsing=60hz
Gaming=120hz+gsync

Im always use gsync on my games but evil within doesnt support gsync. I never use 144hz because i doubt thats the reason why my first swift got flickering issues well its just me. Happy gaming!!!


----------



## medgart

Do December or January models still have these issues? Anyone with December or later model?


----------



## medgart

Ok so December models still have issues. Anyone with January model lol?


----------



## tonyfloow

I'm doing the http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php test
In image 1, comes in gray, but when I scroll down greens and leaves a line along the box. It is normal?



Edit: Now everything is green, except 60hz and 120hz is a


----------



## NEK4TE

A question about Power led.

While in World of Tanks game, power leds go off, is this normal?

Shouldn't the color be RED if G-SYNC is enabled? If i go to OED , it tells G-SYNC.

Thanks


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> A question about Power led.
> 
> While in World of Tanks game, power leds go off, is this normal?
> 
> Shouldn't the color be RED if G-SYNC is enabled? If i go to OED , it tells G-SYNC.
> 
> Thanks


If the indicator isn't red then g-sync isn't working.


----------



## medgart

I have a question to those of you who have had problems with their monitors. What overdrive (OD - off, normal, extreme) setting have you been using when the problems (like pixel inversion etc) started to appear? Maybe that's related?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> I have a question to those of you who have had problems with their monitors. What overdrive (OD - off, normal, extreme) setting have you been using when the problems (like pixel inversion etc) started to appear? Maybe that's related?


My nickels worth says it's not related. Mine has the inversion issue and I've tried all three OD settings with no difference between them.

I do however see the inversion issue completely disappear if I disable G-Sync in the control panel.

Your results may differ.


----------



## tonyfloow

You notice how and where the inversion pixels?


----------



## Strider49

I started to play Far Cry 3 and immediately noticed some random choppiness/micro stuttering (don't know if I can call it like this) while moving the camera, where fps don't drop in MSI AfterBurner. I'm a little bit disappointed because this happens even with G-Sync activated, and the game is running off a SSD (not the OS drive, if that matters). My GPU is a GTX 970, and the graphics drivers are the most recent ones, i.e., the 347.52. What would be causing this behavior? Can you help me troubleshoot this problem?


----------



## Shogon

Not really a deal and with the new Acer IPS 144 Hz monitor on the way, but at Fry's they have the Swift for $40 less currently. http://www.frys.com/product/8237286?site=sa:adpages%20page115_SUN%20date:022215

If you are near one and have issues, returns are pretty easy, at least when I had to last year when I bought mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I started to play Far Cry 3 and immediately noticed some random choppiness/micro stuttering (don't know if I can call it like this) while moving the camera, where fps don't drop in MSI AfterBurner. I'm a little bit disappointed because this happens even with G-Sync activated, and the game is running off a SSD (not the OS drive, if that matters). My GPU is a GTX 970, and the graphics drivers are the most recent ones, i.e., the 347.52. What would be causing this behavior? Can you help me troubleshoot this problem?


Consider going to an older driver set. I was using the latest drivers as well and was noticing this stuttering every 10 seconds or so on my screen during some games. I alt-tabbed like I have done in the past (fixes it sometimes) but not this time. I haven't fired the game up yet, but I rolled back to 347.25 as I knew they were good to me so I'll find out later today.

Just delete your older drivers and anything Nvidia (mainly experience, Phsyc, 3d, drivers, HD audio) in the control panel and download DDU. Use the utility DDU (http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html) and run the program in Safe mode. It should clean your system and remove whatever stuff may be there. Then just install whichever driver set you prefer (each one is different in some ways, it may take a few driver sets to get peak performance without stuttering/issues)


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Not really a deal and with the new Acer IPS 144 Hz monitor on the way, but at Fry's they have the Swift for $40 less currently. http://www.frys.com/product/8237286?site=sa:adpages%20page115_SUN%20date:022215
> 
> If you are near one and have issues, returns are pretty easy, at least when I had to last year when I bought mine.
> Consider going to an older driver set. I was using the latest drivers as well and was noticing this stuttering every 10 seconds or so on my screen during some games. I alt-tabbed like I have done in the past (fixes it sometimes) but not this time. I haven't fired the game up yet, but I rolled back to 347.25 as I knew they were good to me so I'll find out later today.
> 
> Just delete your older drivers and anything Nvidia (mainly experience, Phsyc, 3d, drivers, HD audio) in the control panel and download DDU. Use the utility DDU (http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html) and run the program in Safe mode. It should clean your system and remove whatever stuff may be there. Then just install whichever driver set you prefer (each one is different in some ways, it may take a few driver sets to get peak performance without stuttering/issues)


Thank you for your answer. Do I install the new driver set while in Safe Mode? I was just wondering... Are there any tweaks to the game files that I can try before changing drivers?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Thank you for your answer. Do I install the new driver set while in Safe Mode? I was just wondering... Are there any tweaks to the game files that I can try before changing drivers?


No, just install the new drivers in the plain old desktop. The only thing needed to run in Safe mode is DDU as it states (well, it recommends to, but not needed).

The only tweaks I can think of are game specific, and that depends on them (I think Skyrim is like this to some extent). I do this sometimes with Red Orchestra 2 but that isn't effected by driver installs.Or you can download GeForce Experience and let it configure your games. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## 7a6363

Ordered two Swifts, the first one out of the box is appears to be flawless. NOV 14 build. Running GSYNC on Homeworld Remastered 1440 is awesome. Newegg is RMA'ing the other one as I didn't even cut the tape.

As Han Solo said, "You hear me baby? Hold together..."


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7a6363*
> 
> Ordered two Swifts, the first one out of the box is appears to be flawless. NOV 14 build. Running GSYNC on Homeworld Remastered 1440 is awesome. Newegg is RMA'ing the other one as I didn't even cut the tape.
> 
> As Han Solo said, "You hear me baby? Hold together..."


I agree HW looks and plays awesome on the swift, Sli is broken but with gsync working who cares


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> So I'm kind of used to seeing some of the negative comments about products especially when they are more popular and cost a bit more as usually those with problems talk more than those without, but is the general consensus still that the Swift would be a bit more of a gamble than normal in terms of defects and problems? I debated a bit on different options and picked up an XL2420G to try 1080p G-Sync and I love it but it's sitting at $530 itself. I also dug one of my old ZR30W monitors out from my office to see how 2560x1600 would perform and though I instantly missed the refresh rate and g-sync, I had kind of forgotten how nice it would be to have that type of resolution gaming not to mention the colors. So now I'm half debating returning the Benq quickly and picking up a Rog Swift, or holding onto the Benq long enough for some IPS 1440p G-sync monitors to start showing up.


As long as you don't set it to 144hz, you're good to go. It's generally believed that issues start appearing once the G-Sync module/scaler/hardware in general overheats too much at 144hz which causes the problems.

Set it to 120hz and you're hopefully good to go.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> As long as you don't set it to 144hz, you're good to go. It's generally believed that issues start appearing once the G-Sync module/scaler/hardware in general overheats too much at 144hz which causes the problems.
> 
> Set it to 120hz and you're hopefully good to go.


That actually makes a lot of sense. If it's all true that the G-sync module in the Swift natively supports 1080p resolution and Asus overclocked it to support 1440p resolution which causes overheating and that is actually the reason for all the issues with this monitor like pixel inversion etc. People should be aware of that so they know what they're buying for the premium price (again if this is all true).


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> That actually makes a lot of sense. If it's all true that the G-sync module in the Swift natively supports 1080p resolution and Asus overclocked it to support 1440p resolution which causes overheating and that is actually the reason for all the issues with this monitor like pixel inversion etc. People should be aware of that so they know what they're buying for the premium price (again if this is all true).


Nobody has done any testing on this matter as of yet, so it's hard to say if that's the cause or not. But I have read posts on a couple of forums of different people that they have never had any issues with the monitor and that they've only used 120hz (I.E, they never set it to 144hz).

We also don't know if the cause is the G-Sync module/scaler/other hardware overheating, or, if it's the G-Sync module being overclocked too high (it might be as simple as it not being able to handle higher frequencies), or, if it's a mix of both.

Either way, nobody knows for sure until somebody has done any testing, but I think that might be very hard to pull off because you would need several monitors, not just one. Because if you first set the monitor to 144hz, the damage may be irrepairable, even if you set it back to 120hz.

So all we have at this point is speculation and no word from Asus on if they're going to fix the problem(s) or not. But in the meantime, if you do get this monitor, it doesn't hurt to set it to 120hz and never, ever, bother with 144hz.


----------



## Barefooter

If that is the case then Asus should have made it a 120MHz monitor not 144MHz!


----------



## medgart

I doubt Asus will ever admit they put an oveclocked 1080p G-sync module into a 1440p monitor (if that's actually the case). I just hope they'll start putting the new G-sync module that natively supports 1440p into the new batches of this Swift and also into the monitors that have been sent back to them by the customers. I guess that's something we'll never know for sure.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> As long as you don't set it to 144hz, you're good to go. It's generally believed that issues start appearing once the G-Sync module/scaler/hardware in general overheats too much at 144hz which causes the problems.
> 
> Set it to 120hz and you're hopefully good to go.


Not sure about that. I have a July build which I have owned since Sept. It has been run exclusively for all this time @ 144Hz for gaming (G-Sync enabled) and desktop use. Its currently summer down here in Australia and I have had the monitor running for hours in relatively high ambient temps.... Eg 28 to 30 Celcius.

I have not had any temp related issues so far.


----------



## vladz

^^^

You're playing everyday sir? thanks!


----------



## Vyruz666

Hi
I've had my swift for about 3 months now and lately started to notice a dark spot on my screen its not really big but it is really annoying

anyone know what the cause is of this or any way to fix it?


----------



## seross69

is this monitor really wroth the money????


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> You're playing everyday sir? thanks!


Yeh maybe not exactly every single day but pretty much most days. I usually try and play at least 2 to 3 hrs of BF4 most nights after I put my 5yr old to bed. The PC is effectively on for 3 to 4 hrs each evening if I am at home.

I had 4 weeks holidays back in January and some days I was gaming for 6+ hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> is this monitor really wroth the money????


For me it was.... I run a single 780Ti Classified which is overclocked. Before the Swift came out I was considering purchasing a second 780Ti to run SLI. However with the Swift running at 144hz plus G-Sync it really took my gaming experience to another level without resorting to buying another video card.

Its hard to describe the performance boost that you gain from G-Sync combined with 144hz refresh rate headroom....I could never go back to a non G-Sync / 144Hz monitor.

It is really designed for gamers as its primary function and this is exactly where this monitor excels.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Me i am playing bf4 too everynight from 2am to 430am but i set mine to 120hz+gsync

My first swift died after 3 weeks that time my settings is 144hz+gsync so i dont know or maybe that the 144hz is the reason why my first swift had flickering issues, im not sure of course. Because going back to 1080p at 60hz and without gsync is a nightmare...

Rog swift changed my gaming style im more appreciated games now because of rog swift specially on bf4 multiplayer damn im a bad a$$ player  peace


----------



## Swolern

BF4 mp is definitely much funner when your winning. Pretty awesome with ULMB in TDM. You can actually run circles around enemies while keeping perfect motion clarity for those headshots. Went 38/3 the other day and ofcource the hackusations started coming. Just sit back and laugh.


----------



## Costas

I don't think running at 144Hz is an issue as far reliability is concerned Vs a lower refresh rate.

Since I have been running mine exclusively at 144Hz for a few months now, you would think it would have died by now if there was some issue from an inherent design flaw.


----------



## vladz

guys i have a question for example i play bf4 multiplayer at 144hz do i need to cap my fps?

They said if you reach 144fps(144hz) it will act like a vsync... So do i need to cap my fps??


----------



## HonoredShadow

No.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> guys i have a question for example i play bf4 multiplayer at 144hz do i need to cap my fps?
> 
> They said if you reach 144fps(144hz) it will act like a vsync... So do i need to cap my fps??


They meant when you go way above 144. It will keep it at 144. Err but hmm what gpu is doing that at 1440p on any of the latest games with every graphic fidelity cranked up.


----------



## DeviiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I don't think running at 144Hz is an issue as far reliability is concerned Vs a lower refresh rate.
> 
> Since I have been running mine exclusively at 144Hz for a few months now, you would think it would have died by now if there was some issue from an inherent design flaw.


I belive this is correct. Had mine since September 2014, on January started flickering and had to ask a replacement. I never even used 144hz on mine and it broke down.


----------



## xNutella

mine will arrive 28th-29th. shipping itself did cost me 316$, therefore if this monitor broke on me then I will start crying.


----------



## NEK4TE

Where did you purchase it from? Mars?


----------



## xNutella

imagine if Amazon has a warehouse in Mars lol. well I live in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, that's pretty far.


----------



## Vectorized

Guys,
can the monitor "generate" over time a dead pixel?

Or can you find dead pixel ONLY at the first "start"?

I mean: if I turn on the monitor for the fist time and I see that it has no dead pixel, can them appear over time?


----------



## vladz

Question: is there a difference using 120hz+gsync and 144hz+gsync? On bf4 multiplayer. Do you think its noticeable 120hz+gsync and 144hz+gsync? Thanks!


----------



## 7a6363

I also avoid 144, no need with a card like GTX 960. I'm still messing with settings and haven't even bothered with changing the backlight pulse.

It seems like I get an occational single-sticky or inverted pixel that can be easily and gently "wiped" away, just brush the surface with a clean finger. Is this real? Or an anti-glare angle effect?I The anti-glare RGB mottled prism effect is pretty apparent to me in general.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Guys,
> can the monitor "generate" over time a dead pixel?
> 
> Or can you find dead pixel ONLY at the first "start"?
> 
> I mean: if I turn on the monitor for the fist time and I see that it has no dead pixel, can them appear over time?


A stuck or dead pixel can appear at any time throughout a monitor's lifetime.


----------



## xNutella

guys should i set my monitor to 120Hz or go ahead with 144Hz?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> *ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Owner's club*
> 
> *-This is where the best monitor in the industry shall live.*


Until?









Yeah ... I'm a smart "donkey".









SS


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> No, just install the new drivers in the plain old desktop. The only thing needed to run in Safe mode is DDU as it states (well, it recommends to, but not needed).
> 
> The only tweaks I can think of are game specific, and that depends on them (I think Skyrim is like this to some extent). I do this sometimes with Red Orchestra 2 but that isn't effected by driver installs.Or you can download GeForce Experience and let it configure your games. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


Hey again,

Just wanted to say that I've finally solved the issue with micro stuttering on Far Cry 3. Basically, I reverted max pre-rendered frames in NV CP back to the default value, 3, and applied a few tweaks to the GameProfile.xml file (disabled DoF, Motion Blur and HDR). Now the game is running above 60 fps most of the time and it's super fluid. There's only a place where the game still stutters for about half a second - that is when I enter the Amanaki village, near the great tree. Can't figure out how to solve it, but it's not that much important really.

I'm worried about another issue now. I can spot green rings in the night sky of Far Cry 3 alternating with the dark blue of the sky, and there is also banding around the moon. The night sky in the game looks almost 16 bit.







My Swift is one of those with low out of the box gamma, and I'm using the ICC Profile from PC Monitors, but the banding also shows up when I disable the profile. Let me say that the rings move when I point the camera to the sky. Look at the images below please:




I almost cannot notice this effect in my crappy TN panel, but it is very apparent in the Swift. Do you see what I'm seeing? Is this a fault of the panel or is it game/driver related?


----------



## Vectorized

On mine, a dead pixel appeared from only 15 days of use.
That's not admissible...
So I contacted Amazon and they are sending me another one.

I will try with this new one, if it is defective as the first one then I will think to what to do... if to ask Amazon for sending me a third one, or for refunding me and buy something else...

The one who had a dead pixel was producted in October 2014.


----------



## xNutella

just received my monitor (December 2014) all good so far, but too early to make a clear statement.

Edit:

1-the screen flickers significantly when I open up GPU-Z
2- much higher idle temp ... 57c (before it was about -20 degree less)


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> just received my monitor (December 2014) all good so far, but too early to make a clear a statement.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 1-the screen flickers significantly when I open up GPU-Z
> 2- much higher idle temp ... 57c (before it was about -20 degree less)


The idle temp is from the 144 hertz setting.. bump it down to 120 and see if you are back to normal temps/cpu usage.. Not sure about the GPU-z causing the flicker..


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> just received my monitor (December 2014) all good so far, but too early to make a clear a statement.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 1-the screen flickers significantly when I open up GPU-Z
> 2- much higher idle temp ... 57c (before it was about -20 degree less)


Has your monitor been producted in December 2014?
What are the first two letters of your serial?


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Has your monitor been producted in December 2014?
> What are the first two letters of your serial?


ECLM


----------



## kalston

I get the flicker when opening gpu-z or nvidia inspector too, it's just something to do with the powerstate switching, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mine did 'that thing' where the signal distorts and when I closed the game, it lost signal and I had to reboot. First time on this replacement one in just under a month.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I get the flicker when opening gpu-z or nvidia inspector too, it's just something to do with the powerstate switching, nothing to worry about.


yeah, but it seems it will damage the monitor after a while because it just feels like something shakes the monitor :/.


----------



## kalston

Why would it damage anything? This display can turn itself on/off instantly as well as switch mode instantly, it's just like when you install nvidia drivers you get a brief black screen/flicker, nothing to worry about. If you leave gpu-z running it will stop flickering too.


----------



## Vectorized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> ECLM


Where did you buy the monitor?


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vectorized*
> 
> Where did you buy the monitor?


Amazon ( sold by Better Choice Online )


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey again,
> 
> Just wanted to say that I've finally solved the issue with micro stuttering on Far Cry 3. Basically, I reverted max pre-rendered frames in NV CP back to the default value, 3, and applied a few tweaks to the GameProfile.xml file (disabled DoF, Motion Blur and HDR). Now the game is running above 60 fps most of the time and it's super fluid. There's only a place where the game still stutters for about half a second - that is when I enter the Amanaki village, near the great tree. Can't figure out how to solve it, but it's not that much important really.
> 
> I'm worried about another issue now. I can spot green rings in the night sky of Far Cry 3 alternating with the dark blue of the sky, and there is also banding around the moon. The night sky in the game looks almost 16 bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Swift is one of those with low out of the box gamma, and I'm using the ICC Profile from PC Monitors, but the banding also shows up when I disable the profile. Let me say that the rings move when I point the camera to the sky. Look at the images below please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cannot notice this effect in my crappy TN panel, but it is very apparent in the Swift. Do you see what I'm seeing? Is this a fault of the panel or is it game/driver related?


I wouldn't even know what to do in the NVCP as far as messing with settings. Maybe I should use that and tweak Metro2033 because even after all these months, the game just stutters like mad on any driver I use, and everything is at stock lol.

I'm not sure if my Swift is effected by the lower gamma values, probably since mine is a early panel. I see those same things in Rome 2, the rings and stuff. Not sure what it is honestly, be it the monitor, cable, or drivers. Pretty annoying though I agree.

Either way I'm stuck with this Swift unless I can find a local buyer, and the locals around here are not willing to spend more then $50 on something used. Unless it's an iPhone. It's not like the people around here are frugal or anything, just not in touch with the technology the rest of the world has. Basically this is the perfect area for Beats stuff and products like that.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I wouldn't even know what to do in the NVCP as far as messing with settings. Maybe I should use that and tweak Metro2033 because even after all these months, the game just stutters like mad on any driver I use, and everything is at stock lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if my Swift is effected by the lower gamma values, probably since mine is a early panel. I see those same things in Rome 2, the rings and stuff. Not sure what it is honestly, be it the monitor, cable, or drivers. Pretty annoying though I agree.
> 
> Either way I'm stuck with this Swift unless I can find a local buyer, and the locals around here are not willing to spend more then $50 on something used. Unless it's an iPhone. It's not like the people around here are frugal or anything, just not in touch with the technology the rest of the world has. Basically this is the perfect area for Beats stuff and products like that.


I wonder if this color banding is related to the game design. Maybe they're working with 8 bit per channel and it is not enough to display a smooth gradient from the lightest to the darkest color of the sky. And maybe they're not using 16 bit per channel or doing some "post processing" on the sky because it would be heavy on resources and VRAM, and it doesn't justify. But when you start noticing this in every other game, you think it has to be the Swift or the graphics card/drivers or the cable. I'm not sure that's the case though, because I can identify this greenish bands in the sky in my TV too, despite being much less pronounced... But they are there, they are present, and my TV is not properly calibrated. On the other hand, I can't seem to be able to mask them in the Swift. I'm also sitting in a dark environment, maybe that adds a little bit to the perception of banding in the sky. During daytime in game, for instance, the banding is also present around the sun when one looks very, very closely to it, but it is masked by the high brightness.
Another thing I spot frequently in games goes by the name of *posterization*, particularly in fog or smoke elements. I just find it difficult to be the Swift causing it, because, hell, even in my cheap TN panel the bands don't show up as pronounced as in the Swift. I think the resolution bump made my eyes more prone to detect this sort of issues.

Maybe I'll talk to ASUS and NV support and see what they have to say. I don't understand why people don't complain more about this in the forums.

Are you planning on selling your Swift? Other than this, I'm really loving the monitor, so I don't think I'm gonna sell mine to go grab an ACER XB270HU for example. Btw, I really hate IPhones. My mother has one, the 4S, and it has had all sort of issues. The only thing I like about it is the Retina screen. Not a big fan of smartphones though... and cell phones in general


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I wonder if this color banding is related to the game design. Maybe they're working with 8 bit per channel and it is not enough to display a smooth gradient from the lightest to the darkest color of the sky. And maybe they're not using 16 bit per channel or doing some "post processing" on the sky because it would be heavy on resources and VRAM, and it doesn't justify. But when you start noticing this in every other game, you think it has to be the Swift or the graphics card/drivers or the cable. I'm not sure that's the case though, because I can identify this greenish bands in the sky in my TV too, despite being much less pronounced... But they are there, they are present, and my TV is not properly calibrated. On the other hand, I can't seem to be able to mask them in the Swift. I'm also sitting in a dark environment, maybe that adds a little bit to the perception of banding in the sky. During daytime in game, for instance, the banding is also present around the sun when one looks very, very closely to it, but it is masked by the high brightness.
> Another thing I spot frequently in games goes by the name of *posterization*, particularly in fog or smoke elements. I just find it difficult to be the Swift causing it, because, hell, even in my cheap TN panel the bands don't show up as pronounced as in the Swift. I think the resolution bump made my eyes more prone to detect this sort of issues.
> 
> Maybe I'll talk to ASUS and NV support and see what they have to say. I don't understand why people don't complain more about this in the forums.
> 
> Are you planning on selling your Swift? Other than this, I'm really loving the monitor, so I don't think I'm gonna sell mine to go grab an ACER XB270HU for example. Btw, I really hate IPhones. My mother has one, the 4S, and it has had all sort of issues. The only thing I like about it is the Retina screen. Not a big fan of smartphones though... and cell phones in general


The only game where those banding issues happens is in Rome2 with G.E.M. for me and sometimes Red Orchestra 2 with all the smoke from nades. It could very well be how the game was designed, or just some caveats of the Swift. Maybe the larger resolution does help spot these issues easier, or the GSYNC chip needs a newer module in it to do what it does without issues. To me though this thing is still better over my older monitor.

I doubt I'll be able to sell this Swift. I really do not want to ship it because of the cost and nobody locally will buy it. Sadly I already sold my last vg248qe to a friend so I'm out of people I know of to pawn to lol. It was either the Swift or that vg248qe being sold to him and sadly I thought it would be better to get rid of the monitor I no longer use







. I would love IPS colors though, especially for my Total War games, but at times the Swift doesn't look that bad compared to my U2711. If I ever replaced my Swift it would have to be 3440x1440 120 Hz or 4k 120 Hz on a 32" or larger monitor, but then I may have to wait for DP 1.3 and further improved GSYNC modules to come out . The new Acer is nice being IPS and the newer module but 27" 1440p is sort of old for me. I still like my Swift a lot, and with the ergotech freedom arm it's even better.

If anything though I'd probably keep my Swift, and replace the U2711 when it dies. I hope it's soon this thing sucks down 3-4 times the power the Swift uses lol. iPhone's are all around this area on CL and the only PC component that was relevant wise was a GPU I found. It was a 280X for over $200 lol. Good phones though, I had the 3Gs and the 4S before going to Windows and then Android.


----------



## kalston

I see those issues on other LCDs so IMO it's just the Swift making the issues more obvious (notably by upscaling content, most applications don't come with high end upscaling algorithms after all).

I mean I have yet to see ANYTHING wrong on the countless blu rays I've watched on the monitor so far, no banding, ever. BUT, I'm upscaling blu-rays with madvr which is very high quality upscaling (but also very demanding). Heck, even upscaled dvds look great (thanks to the upscaling and high quality dithering that madvr offers)


----------



## mercinator16

So does this monitor still suffer from QC issues or should I just wait for the Acer alternative?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

dp


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I see those issues on other LCDs so IMO it's just the Swift making the issues more obvious (notably by upscaling content, most applications don't come with high end upscaling algorithms after all).
> 
> I mean I have yet to see ANYTHING wrong on the countless blu rays I've watched on the monitor so far, no banding, ever. BUT, I'm upscaling blu-rays with madvr which is very high quality upscaling (but also very demanding). Heck, even upscaled dvds look great (thanks to the upscaling and high quality dithering that madvr offers)


Same here, and I've seen the banding present in games as long as I can remember on various monitors. This is the best I've ever seen a blu-ray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> So does this monitor still suffer from QC issues or should I just wait for the Acer alternative?


My Oct model is terrific. Two times I've woken up to find my screen all garbled; this is from the monitor going in to standby while running a game at 144hz (left it on over night in both cases). The fix was to unplug and plug it back in. Voila.


----------



## Strider49

The banding is coming definitely from the source, in this case a game. I can make the green bands in the sky more visible in other monitors too by changing brightness, contrast and gamma. I think what is making the bands more distinguishable in the Swift is its higher contrast ratio (compared to my other monitors). Its higher resolution and the fact that I'm playing in a totally dark room also play a role here. Chief Blur Buster explains it in great detail here. I'll have to play with the settings in the NVCP to try to mask the banding, but it's not easy and I'm afraid I'll ruin the colors and contrast because of it. Perhaps we'll just have to live with it.

Does Madvr work well with MKVs? Where can I find a good tutorial about it? I've been using VLC for quite some time now, but I've yet to watch a movie on the Swift.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> This is the best I've ever seen a blu-ray.


Really? I'll have to watch a movie on it.


----------



## Shogon

Thanks for those posts about the weird banding in certain games, it's a little annoying but when it comes to anything video related there are 0 issues. Sometimes I play my movies on my Swift because it just looks a bit better vs. my U2711. Plus I just like the higher refresh rate the Swift has vs what my old Dell has.


----------



## markob53

I need some advice on whether I should return my ROG swift, I bought it last Saturday and it's a great monitor, love it, No issues whatsoever, apart from the fact I only have a single 780ti, now everywhere I've googled people say a 780ti is fine for 1440p but I only built my computer 6 months ago and I'm looking for longevity, I've already noticed Shadow of Mordor has taken a hit in FPS, between 40 - 70 on max and I'm concerned that having a 1440p monitor puts me in a position that means I can't be sure I'll be able to run most games that come out in the next 2 years on my GPU, also SLI isn't an option for me, probably until my next full build, maybe 5 years away. I was going to return it tomorrow for the Acer 27'' G-Sync monitor, which is 1080p. What do you think?

I've seen benchmark videos of BF4/Tomb Raider etc and they all drop below 60fps, yet everyone says a 780ti is fine for 1440p so It's confusing, I'm aiming for at least 60fps on nearly all games.

Thanks.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Does Madvr work well with MKVs? Where can I find a good tutorial about it? I've been using VLC for quite some time now, but I've yet to watch a movie on the Swift.
> Really? I'll have to watch a movie on it.


madVR is a video renderer that you have to select in your video player. The usual recommendation is mpc-hc (free) or JRiver Media Center (not free). It does not care about the source, that will be handled by the player and the filters (the usual recommendation is to use madvr + LAV filters +mpc-hc). mpc-hc + LAV filter can handle anything you throw at it, including mkv and even bink (you know this video format many games use)

There are plenty of guides around such as :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1kzz1q/mpcbe_with_madvr_better_upscaling_quality_than/

edit : mpc-hc or mpc-be are virtually the same thing, don't get confused by that. -be is just a newer branch of the same application but if you use madvr and LAV it really doesn't matter much.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> I need some advice on whether I should return my ROG swift, I bought it last Saturday and it's a great monitor, love it, No issues whatsoever, apart from the fact I only have a single 780ti, now everywhere I've googled people say a 780ti is fine for 1440p but I only built my computer 6 months ago and I'm looking for longevity, I've already noticed Shadow of Mordor has taken a hit in FPS, between 40 - 70 on max and I'm concerned that having a 1440p monitor puts me in a position that means I can't be sure I'll be able to run most games that come out in the next 2 years on my GPU, also SLI isn't an option for me, probably until my next full build, maybe 5 years away. I was going to return it tomorrow for the Acer 27'' G-Sync monitor, which is 1080p. What do you think?
> 
> I've seen benchmark videos of BF4/Tomb Raider etc and they all drop below 60fps, yet everyone says a 780ti is fine for 1440p so It's confusing, I'm aiming for at least 60fps on nearly all games.
> 
> Thanks.


Leaving a 27" 1440p G-Sync to buy a 1080p 27" G-Sync?
Just keep the swift, activate G-Sync and tone down a few settings until you reach your desired min. fps
1080p max setting will not look significantly better than 1440p with a few setting down.
Add to that the desktop experience on 1440p will be better
You can also set your game at 1080p (it wont be native, but it's still an option)
imo 27" is too big for 1080p, it's just ugly (i'd stay at 24" max)


----------



## kalston

What Acer g-sync monitor is 1080p anyway? I've only read about 4k and 1440p.

And I would also not recommend downgrading to a lower resolution monitor unless you have a very good reason. 780ti is a pretty good card even if the vram will be a limiting factor at 1440p in some games, you'll be mostly fine with high/ultra settings, just like the "3.5Gb" GTX 970. If you are okay with using no AA in 1440p (like me) then you'll be fine for a good amount of time IMO.

1440p is just awesome. You can always play in 1080p with black bars around it (or deal with blurry upscaling and sit a bit further from the screen) and still get the full benefits or either g-sync or ULMB. If your Swift is a good unit, keep it.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> I need some advice on whether I should return my ROG swift, I bought it last Saturday and it's a great monitor, love it, No issues whatsoever, apart from the fact I only have a single 780ti, now everywhere I've googled people say a 780ti is fine for 1440p but I only built my computer 6 months ago and I'm looking for longevity, I've already noticed Shadow of Mordor has taken a hit in FPS, between 40 - 70 on max and I'm concerned that having a 1440p monitor puts me in a position that means I can't be sure I'll be able to run most games that come out in the next 2 years on my GPU, also SLI isn't an option for me, probably until my next full build, maybe 5 years away. I was going to return it tomorrow for the Acer 27'' G-Sync monitor, which is 1080p. What do you think?
> 
> I've seen benchmark videos of BF4/Tomb Raider etc and they all drop below 60fps, yet everyone says a 780ti is fine for 1440p so It's confusing, I'm aiming for at least 60fps on nearly all games.
> 
> Thanks.


The benefit of GSYNC is so long as you stay within a certain frames (under 143, over 45 I think) things tend to appear seamless and crisp on the Swift. I've ran this Swift on my 780ti and sometimes the Vram is a hindrance, but so long as you adjust settings ( which you will have to do at 1440p with a single GPU) and activate GSYNC a single 780ti is just fine. My friend played Tomb Raider on my Swift with my 780ti and he was blown away by how seamless things were running even with the fluctuation of frames.

Even then though I wouldn't go back to 1080p, it does have GSYNC so you'll still get crispness just at a lower resolution. Touch choice, but I would lower game settings over lowering my resolution







. That's just me though!


----------



## markob53

It's the Acer XB270HA

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-umhb0eea01-144hz-g-sync-3d-gaming-display-displayport-1920x1080-300cd-m2-100m1-1ms-xb270habp

which I originally planned to buy before I went for the Swift. I'm happy to lower AA in games to compensate for the performance loss (in games that actually give you that option) but otherwise I don't like the idea of getting a game and having to fiddle with the settings in order to get it to run how I want it, I want to just set it to max and play the game.

I've seen mixed feelings regarding 1080p on a 27 inch screen, enough positives that I'm not worried about it. I think I'm worried that if games from 2013 can go lower than 60fps then what's it going to be like this year or next year? Also you could argue I'd be in this boat regardless of a GPU upgrade in a couple of years, even the 980 can't hit 60fps on the latest games at 1440p I'm sure.

But I am in two minds because I could go back to 1080p and hate it, but then again i think i'd probably get used to it. I'm sat at work now on a 22 inch 1680x1050 and i'm not disgusted by it.

The G-Sync will help but when it hits 40fps i can notice it, although it's not laggy at all, it's just not as smooth.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> It's the Acer XB270HA
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-acer-umhb0eea01-144hz-g-sync-3d-gaming-display-displayport-1920x1080-300cd-m2-100m1-1ms-xb270habp
> 
> which I originally planned to buy before I went for the Swift. I'm happy to lower AA in games to compensate for the performance loss (in games that actually give you that option) but otherwise I don't like the idea of getting a game and having to fiddle with the settings in order to get it to run how I want it, *I want to just set it to max and play the game*.
> 
> I've seen mixed feelings regarding 1080p on a 27 inch screen, enough positives that I'm not worried about it. I think I'm worried that if games from 2013 can go lower than 60fps then what's it going to be like this year or next year? Also you could argue I'd be in this boat regardless of a GPU upgrade in a couple of years, even the 980 can't hit 60fps on the latest games at 1440p I'm sure.
> 
> But I am in two minds because I could go back to 1080p and hate it, but then again i think i'd probably get used to it. I'm sat at work now on a 22 inch 1680x1050 and i'm not disgusted by it.
> 
> The G-Sync will help but when it hits 40fps i can notice it, although it's not laggy at all, it's just not as smooth.


Then I think you may be better off with the 1080p variant given the bold statement. Give it some time and you'll figure it out! 1440p is a big resolution and you are tapping 144 Hz onto it as well which requires some GPU grunt. Either one you choose you have GSYNC and I think Acer spends more attention to things like this
Quote:


> flicker-less, low-dimming and ComfyView technologies that reduce strain on the eyes for smooth and comfortable extensive viewing.










I just don't know if they plan on making IPS 1080p GSYNC monitors or if that is something you would consider waiting for.

I agree though when you hit the 40 fps mark it becomes noticeable, I notice it a lot in Shadow of Mordor when I decide I'm Batman and can take on 30+ uruks.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> I don't like the idea of getting a game and having to fiddle with the settings in order to get it to run how I want it, I want to just set it to max and play the game.


So you're saying you don't care about the output quality of the image you're seeing, you just want to go to the option and set it to ultra on your 1080p screen.
even if it looks worse than 1440p with adjusted settings.
If that's the case, then you can just pick the Acer then, seems like less hassle for your day to day life (I understand that not everybody like to go around playing with settings).


----------



## ivesetsail

Just received mine from B&H yesterday. November production. Zero dead pixels. While I expected improved picture quality over my VG248QE, I was blown away by how much better this monitor looks. Even on lowest settings in BF4 the game looks incredible. Only had one issue with some strange pixelation in a round of BF4, was only happening in the game window, when I alt-tabbed out everything else was normal. Just restarted the game and it was fine. Perhaps a driver thing? Anyone else experience that? I could update some recording of it later today.


----------



## markob53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesetsail*
> 
> Just received mine from B&H yesterday. November production. Zero dead pixels. While I expected improved picture quality over my VG248QE, I was blown away by how much better this monitor looks. Even on lowest settings in BF4 the game looks incredible. Only had one issue with some strange pixelation in a round of BF4, was only happening in the game window, when I alt-tabbed out everything else was normal. Just restarted the game and it was fine. Perhaps a driver thing? Anyone else experience that? I could update some recording of it later today.


I do care but I was happy with 1080p before I purchased the Swift although I do love how everything looks in 1440p but performance is more important to me. Surely a game running at 1440p with a mixture of different settings on high/medium/ will look worse than everything on max and a solid 1080p resolution? I could be running round on 1440p with high textures/res but jaggy shadows, rather than a consistent looking game. It is true that I'd rather avoid having to test my games out with different graphical settings before I can actually enjoy the game.

I'm still in two minds because I worry the quality of the Acer won't be good in the screen itself, even if I do get my frames back.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> Surely a game running at 1440p with a mixture of different settings on high/medium/ will look worse than everything on max and a solid 1080p resolution?


If it was on a 23" 1080p, maybe yes.
Not on a 27" (unless ofc, you push that screen MUCH further back.)
Try set your swift at 1080p (i know it's ugly because it's not native, but it can still give you an idea.)

Take a good look at where your swift is at 1440p, you will have to push the 1080p much further back just to look as good as the swift (not even better).
On top of that you *need* AA with the 1080p.
You can let that go with a 1440p at 70cm, or get SweetFX's SMAA with some sharpness and what not, you will have a beautiful game at 1440p.

Personally (unless they're both extremely far), i think the 1440p would win every time on a blind test.
Maybe someone else will have an input on it, but for me, there is not way a 1080p 27 will look good compared to a 1440p with settings toned down (at equal distance).

With that said, the swift is expensive, so, going with a cheaper 1080p is not a bad idea, since your can upgrade down the road for a much better screen in the next few years.


----------



## offshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> If it was on a 23" 1080p, maybe yes.
> Not on a 27" (unless ofc, you push that screen MUCH further back.)
> Try set your swift at 1080p (i know it's ugly because it's not native, but it can still give you an idea.)
> 
> Take a good look at where your swift is at 1440p, you will have to push the 1080p much further back just to look as good as the swift (not even better).
> On top of that you *need* AA with the 1080p.
> You can let that go with a 1440p at 70cm, or get SweetFX's SMAA with some sharpness and what not, you will have a beautiful game at 1440p.
> 
> Personally (unless they're both extremely far), i think the 1440p would win every time on a blind test.
> Maybe someone else will have an input on it, but for me, there is not way a 1080p 27 will look good compared to a 1440p with settings toned down (at equal distance).
> 
> With that said, the swift is expensive, so, going with a cheaper 1080p is not a bad idea, since your can upgrade down the road for a much better screen in the next few years.


I'm not sure it has to be *much* further back. I think I tried to rough it out once with the angular view of the pixel pitch to get a 24 inch 1080p monitor to have the same angular pixel size as the 27 inch 1440p monitor sitting at 2 feet and it would have required moving the 1080p monitor back just over 4 inches, though don't trust me on that.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> I do care but I was happy with 1080p before I purchased the Swift although I do love how everything looks in 1440p but performance is more important to me. Surely a game running at 1440p with a mixture of different settings on high/medium/ will look worse than everything on max and a solid 1080p resolution? I could be running round on 1440p with high textures/res but jaggy shadows, rather than a consistent looking game. It is true that I'd rather avoid having to test my games out with different graphical settings before I can actually enjoy the game.
> 
> I'm still in two minds because I worry the quality of the Acer won't be good in the screen itself, even if I do get my frames back.


It depends on the user and the game. Even though I had to lower settings on my U2711 back in the day, the images in BF3 were still much better over my VG278HE because the 1440p offered more pixels in the same size. That could be the whole IPS vs. TN thing but when it came to AA, I didn't need any with the 1440p Dell which one can argue could mean higher settings in other areas. With the 27" 1080p I had to introduce AA otherwise I see all kinds of jagged edges and overall things didn't seem that well to me when I would go play on the Dell. Maybe it's because 1080p at 27" isn't necessarily the best when it comes to pixels per inch? At least compared to a 24" or smaller 1080p monitor.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> I do care but I was happy with 1080p before I purchased the Swift although I do love how everything looks in 1440p but performance is more important to me. Surely a game running at 1440p with a mixture of different settings on high/medium/ will look worse than everything on max and a solid 1080p resolution? I could be running round on 1440p with high textures/res but jaggy shadows, rather than a consistent looking game. It is true that I'd rather avoid having to test my games out with different graphical settings before I can actually enjoy the game.
> 
> I'm still in two minds because I worry the quality of the Acer won't be good in the screen itself, even if I do get my frames back.


why would anyone wants to go 1440 from 1080 if he cares so much about not losing some performance. to make it worse he purchase 800$ monitor, sorry but it's your mistake that you didn't do your homework. not only that, but not knowing the fact that another benefit of having a G-sync monitor is the gameplay is still smooth even if you play at lower fps.


----------



## markob53

Ok guys, i decided to stick with the Swift.

I plugged my old 1080p screen in and i could tell instantly the quality was a big drop, i was wrong about 1080p max looking better that 1440p with a few settings dropped. I selected my the 3rd or 4th pre set for Shadow of Mordor in Geforce Experience which turned a setting off and one down from Ultra to High, now i get at least 60fps for the most part and it looks miles better than 1080p on max, i can't even tell any settings dropped. So i'm sticking with it.

And it wasn't that i didn't do my homework it was more than i wanted the monitor for everything other than the 1440p and i thought G-Sync would do a better job than it does (i can still notice frame drops at 40fps) but basically anything higher than 45 is smooth as. Also i noticed when i plugged my 1080p monitor in it was more laggy playing at 80fps than it was playing at 40fps on the G-Sync, so it's definitely doing it's job.

Plus i see the Swift almost outlasting my computer as it's easily the best non 4k gaming monitor out in my view. So it's a great investment. Thanks for your input everyone, i'm glad im still part of the club.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> Ok guys, i decided to stick with the Swift.
> 
> I plugged my old 1080p screen in and i could tell instantly the quality was a big drop, i was wrong about 1080p max looking better that 1440p with a few settings dropped. I selected my the 3rd or 4th pre set for Shadow of Mordor in Geforce Experience which turned a setting off and one down from Ultra to High, now i get at least 60fps for the most part and it looks miles better than 1080p on max, i can't even tell any settings dropped. So i'm sticking with it.
> 
> And it wasn't that i didn't do my homework it was more than i wanted the monitor for everything other than the 1440p and i thought G-Sync would do a better job than it does (i can still notice frame drops at 40fps) but basically anything higher than 45 is smooth as. Also i noticed when i plugged my 1080p monitor in it was more laggy playing at 80fps than it was playing at 40fps on the G-Sync, so it's definitely doing it's job.
> 
> Plus i see the Swift almost outlasting my computer as it's easily the best non 4k gaming monitor out in my view. So it's a great investment. Thanks for your input everyone, i'm glad im still part of the club.


I was just about to suggest if u were using GeForce expirience to move the slider to performance a couple of notches .
Iam using a single 780ti never drop below 60fps I found that when I oc my cpu my frames were more stable also .


----------



## markob53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I was just about to suggest if u were using GeForce expirience to move the slider to performance a couple of notches .
> Iam using a single 780ti never drop below 60fps I found that when I oc my cpu my frames were more stable also .


Yeah that really helps, using Experience takes a way some of the hastle of finding optimal settings.


----------



## blueballs

i got only one dead pixel should i return it?


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> i got only one dead pixel should i return it?


ur call? ur monitor? does it bother you?


----------



## blueballs

nobody will ever notice that pixel


----------



## NEK4TE




----------



## vladz

I played far cry 4 i always noticed a noise something i dont know what is that actually all my games i always notice a noise in the background. Tomorrow ill try to disable the gsync....


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I played far cry 4 i always noticed a noise something i dont know what is that actually all my games i always notice a noise in the background. Tomorrow ill try to disable the gsync....


the name is: pixel inversion artifact


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> the name is: pixel inversion artifact


Yes Correct thats pixel inversion artifact ive gone through 5 rog swift they all suffer from it. i gave up for now and returned it got a philps Gsync for $599


----------



## blueballs

I don't have any artifact or noise.

maybe I'm just blind and deaf


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> I don't have any artifact or noise.
> 
> maybe I'm just blind and deaf


Lol same here mines fine perhaps I'm just too old to notice this?


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> I don't have any artifact or noise.
> 
> maybe I'm just blind and deaf


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Lol same here mines fine perhaps I'm just too old to notice this?


This guy also notice it, dont get me wrong it is a fine display. http://www.amazon.com/review/R3P4UOLX09A1UF. acer soon will release its TN 1440p and IPS 1440p without the quality control issues of the rog swift


----------



## tonyfloow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Yes Correct thats pixel inversion artifact ive gone through 5 rog swift they all suffer from it. i gave up for now and returned it got a philps Gsync for $599


philips which bought? all is well, a failure?


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> This guy also notice it, dont get me wrong it is a fine display. http://www.amazon.com/review/R3P4UOLX09A1UF. acer soon will release its TN 1440p and IPS 1440p without the quality control issues of the rog swift


and what makes you so sure?. Acer is like any other company if it's not way less when it comes to quality and defective products, plus aren't IPS panels suffer from motion blur ..etc and aren't great for those who mainly play fps games?!.


----------



## Zimzoid

Well all i know is what i see in front of me and my panel does not suffer from this pixel inversion, its fine and far superior to my Asus VG278HE 144hz display and QNIX QX2710 2560x1440 QHD PLS panel i had before.


----------



## vladz

I played assassins creed blackflag before i noticed a pixel inversion i thought its a part of game(memory synced whatever)

But i can live with that(pixel inversion) because bf4 is my fave game and i never notice on bf4 because is a fast pace game unlike far cry 4 etc. you have time to enjoy the view thats why i noticed the pixel inversion...

Hey how bout soon its going to spread or stay just like that? Thanks!


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Got it and played for a few hours, I tried Far Cry 4, AW, Crysis 3, they all run perfectly. No dead pixels have been found.


----------



## vladz

What is the purpose of overdrive or od? Default is normal. What happen if i put to off or extreme?


----------



## mosfetx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> What is the purpose of overdrive or od? Default is normal. What happen if i put to off or extreme?


It controls the response time. Read: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#response_times

They say OD:Normal is best


----------



## Silent Scone

Thinking of going surround on these, or moving to 4K unsure. I really want to keep 3D Vision for Project Cars, something which I hasten the Acer Predator lacks.

Also this puts me off along with the overall build quality: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18659327

I'm hoping as long as the Acer doesn't get plagued with it's own problems, that the Swift will come down in price shortly.


----------



## vladz

If the acer line up have a good review im going to buy one either the 1440p gsync or the curve predator....


----------



## SandorV

Last weekend I was ordering my new pc (Corsair 250d + gtx 970).

I've been lurking for way too long in this thread, so I decided to get drunk and YOLO my way into ordering this screen + new pc.

Received it the day after, neven made a better drunk choice than this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> If the acer line up have a good review im going to buy one either the 1440p gsync or the curve predator....


The 34" curved panel? Yeah that does look tempting, I'm guessing that panel isn't 3D either. I've not looked at the specs yet.


----------



## vladz

^^^

No 3d its ok for me. Yah 34" predator so tempting either with or without gsync....

Im going to read all the reviews of that monitor and if that monitor have no issues and smooth on gaming maybe im gonna grab one but i expect the price of that monitor is 1k$ up..


----------



## xNutella

I spent a few hours playing AC:U today, so anyone noticed that even at 30-40 fps the gameplay is still smooth!?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> I spent a few hours playing AC:U today, so anyone noticed that even at 30-40 fps the gameplay is still smooth!?


AC Unity is one of the most butter smooth games i have tried, even with SLI. Until you start hitting vram capacity that is.


----------



## vladz

^^^

120fps to 144fps or asus rog swift spoiled my eyes to much. 60fps with "vsync on" on bf4 multiplayer its weird it looks like 30fps to me no kidding.

Sometimes on bf4 i go to test range then lock my fps to 60(from 120fps) nah! My eyes cant accept 60fps on bf4 its not smooth like i said it looks like 30fps to me.

But on third person for example watchdogs and assassins creed blackflag 60fps is acceptable on my eyes. Far cry 4 60fps is not smooth too i believed on first person shooter my eyes cant accept 60fps its weird or its just me? Is anyone experience this too? Kinda ot sorry...


----------



## Costas

^^^

60fps is simply just too slow especially if panning the scene say left to right really quickly with your mouse.

Years ago this was also very noticeable when I was used to running 85+ Hz CRT screens and I then tried gaming on a 60Hz LCD... The LCD at 60Hz looked aweful against the higher refresh crt.

Once you become acustomed to a higher refresh rate you simply can't go back with fast based FPS type games.


----------



## vladz

Is there a way or tweak to reduce a pixel inversion?

Why on lagom i pass the inversion test but on game i noticed pixel inversion


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> AC Unity is one of the most butter smooth games i have tried, even with SLI. Until you start hitting vram capacity that is.


to be honest i was expecting major issues, but nothing so far!.


----------



## Dovahbrah

Hey all, I'm looking into buying a Swift today, but I have a quick question that I can't seem to find an answer to. I'm interested in buying one as used/open box from Amazon in order to save an extra $50-$60, but if I were to do this, would the 3 year manufacturer's warranty still apply, or does the warranty apply/only carry over if it is purchased brand new?

Thanks for any help you guys can give me.

Edit: question answered, the remaining warranty still applies. Yay!


----------



## bnj2

I got my PG278Q for a week now and I'm quite impressed with the smoothess, but mine has a dark spot, like a smudge, on the bottom right corner. Also, the backlight bleeds in a weird line pattern on the bottom right edge. Are those issues plaguing all units or should I ask for a replacement?


----------



## Topkek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnj2*
> 
> I got my PG278Q for a week now and I'm quite impressed with the smoothess, but mine has a dark spot, like a smudge, on the bottom right corner. Also, the backlight bleeds in a weird line pattern on the bottom right edge. Are those issues plaguing all units or should I ask for a replacement?


Ask for a replacement.
EDIT: Mine is great except the vertical lines during movement which could be called that "pixel inversion artifact".


----------



## wholeeo

Who wants another Rog









Received my advance RMA unit yesterday and I have no intentions of opening it though its tempting.


----------



## Topkek007

Is it possible to get money back stating that the monitor has "pixel inversion artifact"? How should I attempt?


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnj2*
> 
> I got my PG278Q for a week now and I'm quite impressed with the smoothess, but mine has a dark spot, like a smudge, on the bottom right corner. Also, the backlight bleeds in a weird line pattern on the bottom right edge. Are those issues plaguing all units or should I ask for a replacement?


But do you actually see that with normal use, gaming etc..?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topkek007*
> 
> Sounds funny, haha!
> 
> Is it possible to get money back stating that the monitor has "pixel inversion artifact"? How should I attempt?


It really depends on the store you purchased it from and how uptight they are about returns. I know at Micro Center you can pretty much say anything and get your money back hassle free.


----------



## blueballs

this look horrible.


----------



## bnj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> But do you actually see that with normal use, gaming etc..?


I actually do when I play WOW because my interface has a black part right where the backlight bleeds, and it's not the normal bleed, it's more like a blueish hue...
The smudge is visible when I'm on desktop, hard to take a picture that shows it



Another thing that is really annoying is that the pixel inversion is really showing when I scroll through forum posts because I use F.Lux which tones down the color temperature at night time.


----------



## blueballs

just notice because of you that I got a lil of blue in certain angle at the bottom but it's not noticeable as yours


----------



## bnj2

I'm sorry... Hope it doesn't bothers you like it bothers me.


----------



## blueballs

I can see it when the screen goes black but noting insane.

I'm lucky I guess


----------



## Aspelta

Just got one 2 days ago.
Unlikely all the complaining users here, had no:
1. Dead pixels
2. Flickering, inversed pixels, lines etc.

However,.....
it is already packed back in the box, and ready to ship back, why?

I have an old (very old) Gateway FPD2485W S-PVA monitor.
To be honest, after 45 min playing with swift I started to have problem with the tears falling down my face.
Moreover, color quality of this panel is a joke.

Of course, if you're just gaming.... maybe.., but do you all care about the quality of the world you're sinking in?
I do.
If I have to sit stright in the front (not moving in any direction) just not to loose "feeling" - for me it has no sense.
Even sitting in front....
Have coupled both monitors in GTX690, and was moving between both panels:
- movies,
- jpeg's and web pages
- windowed games

There is no comparison!

Old gateway makes far better picture color reproduction quality.

Please do not jump on me saying - this is a gaming panel.
I cannot judge much in this respect, just playing D3 from time to time, LoL and recently beta of HoS, not fast games like BF4, but - looking at word docs, web page, and or "paint" picture is a disaster.
Played all modes 60,120,144 [email protected] - all crap in terms of picture quality/reliability

Since english is not my mother tongue, I apologise for all mistakes.

Regards
Aspelta


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspelta*
> 
> Just got one 2 days ago.
> Unlikely all the complaining users here, had no:
> 1. Dead pixels
> 2. Flickering, inversed pixels, lines etc.
> 
> However,.....
> it is already packed back in the box, and ready to ship back, why?
> 
> I have an old (very old) Gateway FPD2485W S-PVA monitor.
> To be honest, after 45 min playing with swift I started to have problem with the tears falling down my face.
> Moreover, color quality of this panel is a joke.
> 
> Of course, if you're just gaming.... maybe.., but do you all care about the quality of the world you're sinking in?
> I do.
> If I have to sit stright in the front (not moving in any direction) just not to loose "feeling" - for me it has no sense.
> Even sitting in front....
> Have coupled both monitors in GTX690, and was moving between both panels:
> - movies,
> - jpeg's and web pages
> - windowed games
> 
> There is no comparison!
> 
> Old gateway makes far better picture color reproduction quality.
> 
> Please do not jump on me saying - this is a gaming panel.
> I cannot judge much in this respect, just playing D3 from time to time, LoL and recently beta of HoS, not fast games like BF4, but - looking at word docs, web page, and or "paint" picture is a disaster.
> Played all modes 60,120,144 [email protected] - all crap in terms of picture quality/reliability
> 
> Since english is not my mother tongue, I apologise for all mistakes.
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta


What's the point of getting the monitor if you don't play fast-paced competitive games?


----------



## Aspelta

I guess I did answer it already?
Did you read my post?

In my opinion monitor is a "tool" to address couple of functions not just one. Have said it already.
I do not ask you to agree with me, just said my opinion based on EXPERIENCE.
Let's say you are right with your statement...
You like to play "fast games" with poor world quality, just to be as fast as possible?

Let's go to Minecraft then.. (with all respect to this game)

Regards
Aspelta


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspelta*
> 
> I guess I did answer it already?
> Did you read my post?
> 
> In my opinion monitor is a "tool" to address couple of functions not just one. Have said it already.
> I do not ask you to agree with me, just said my opinion based on EXPERIENCE.
> Let's say you are right with your statement...
> You like to play "fast games" with poor world quality, just to be as fast as possible?
> 
> Let's go to Minecraft then.. (with all respect to this game)
> 
> Regards
> Aspelta


I did not make any statements, just a simple question







as for the "poor quality" I don't think there's a major difference in terms of gaming. Unless you deal with pictures for a living, (photo editor, ..etc) I feel like people exaggerate on that. I just sold my LG 34UM95 for this and i like this more.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Who wants another Rog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received my advance RMA unit yesterday and I have no intentions of opening it though its tempting.


I think Silent Scone was going for Swift surround.


----------



## astrixx

I had horizontal lines yesterday and restarting my PC didn't fix it.

I only fixed it when I made sure it was at 60hz then turned off my PC unplugged the power and monitor and removed the cable from the monitor. I let it sit there for a few minutes then restarted my PC without the DP cable plugged in, then started my ROG Swift and let it run without a cable. Once I thought Windows was fully started I first plugged in the DP cable to the back into my 290x then plugged it into the monitor.

Thankfully this has fixed it, previously I tried restarting and turning off the PC for a short time but it did nothing.

Just to make sure it was fixed I restarted once again on 60hz to make sure it was ok, then after that and once I knew it was fine I set my refresh rate to 120hz and restarted and it booted up perfectly and my monitor is back to normal on 120hz, no lines and no micro flickering. I can't use 144hz on AMD GPU's due to the timings are set to Nvidia cards but I have been happily using it on 120hz since I got it. I heard people using 3rd party software to edit the timings to get it work on 144hz on AMD cards without flickering but I didn't want to mess with the monitor.


----------



## mrgamer81

hi, i just bought a new rog swift, and this one does not look like to have dead/stuck pixel. Just one question, the plastic (see pic) it moves when push it with my finger, is that normal?

http://i60.tinypic.com/ayufpy.jpg


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I think Silent Scone was going for Swift surround.


Believe he is in the UK though,


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep







Waiting for the price to crash though from all the spec whores buying the IPS Acer variant with it's mediocre superior build quality


----------



## mrgamer81

What is the best way to test for backlight bleed?


----------



## Select One

hi guys i just got my rog swift today and for some reason when im surfing the net the light indicator goes green instead of white and then when i shutdown the PC the light will go white instead of orange but when i game its red which is for G-sync, do i have to be worried about this should i return this and get a new one?


----------



## Costas

Maybe the desktop/browser mode is tricking the monitor thinking its in one of its other modes?

Check all your desktop Window video settings and make sure they are the same as to what is selected in the nVidia control panel etc.


----------



## Select One

yea ive checked everything and it looks like everything is just right. Right now my pc is off but the Led light is white lol


----------



## xNutella

mine is red 24/7. even when my PC is off.


----------



## Select One

ohhh okay lol. btw is 2 970s be enough to run this monitor max settings on games?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Select One*
> 
> ohhh okay lol. btw is 2 970s be enough to run this monitor max settings on games?


Slightly subjective based on personal preference but yes


----------



## Select One

so lets say bf4 am i able to max the settings with 2 970s?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes, besides the inbuilt scaler obviously


----------



## blueballs

that guy buying a swift for minecraft/LoL/D3


----------



## Aspelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> that guy buying a swift for minecraft/LoL/D3


I guess this comment is about me.

I love so called "believers" whatever you say against you are "off topic"

Few more arguments. I have dig down into reviews of this screen.

Please look back to my first post in this thread.

I wrote:
Quote:


> "To be honest, after 45 min playing with swift I started to have problem with the tears falling down my face."


I guess I know the reason.
Many reviews says that this panel has a brightness control based on PWM
That means that this panel backlight in being switched on/off continuously to control its brightness.

That is probably the reason behind my problems with eyes.

For sure it does not affect all the users, but I think it is not unnoticable that this review:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

underline this fact, and moreover hosts the database of flickering free panels:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm

Just to summarise.
I gave this panel a chance.
I bought it
I have tested it
and .... returned it back

Simple as that

Best Regards
Aspelta


----------



## blueballs

that monitor is mostly for fps
you want to watch movie buy a god damn tv
you want to play with colors buy something made for that
don't buy stuff made for something specific if you don't even care about what its made for


----------



## Aspelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> that monitor is mostly for fps
> you want to watch movie buy a god damn tv
> you want to play with colors buy something made for that
> don't buy stuff made for something specific if you don't even care about what its made for


Sir,
looking on the time of your response means that you didn't even take a time to read reviews I have linked for.

Again - "believers" always shoot back before they think (read).

I have just underlined despite all other arguments that:
SOME PEOPLE can have problems (regardless what they are using this panel for) with flickering casued by PWM brightness control of this screen
That is something people should take into consideration before buying this panel

Regards
Aspelta

P.S.
If you are happy with that monitor, I am happy with you


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aspelta*
> 
> I guess this comment is about me.
> 
> I love so called "believers" whatever you say against you are "off topic"
> 
> Few more arguments. I have dig down into reviews of this screen.
> 
> Please look back to my first post in this thread.
> 
> I wrote:
> I guess I know the reason.
> Many reviews says that this panel has a brightness control based on PWM
> That means that this panel backlight in being switched on/off continuously to control its brightness.
> 
> That is probably the reason behind my problems with eyes.
> 
> For sure it does not affect all the users, but I think it is not unnoticable that this review:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> underline this fact, and moreover hosts the database of flickering free panels:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/flicker_free_database.htm
> 
> Just to summarise.
> I gave this panel a chance.
> I bought it
> I have tested it
> and .... returned it back
> 
> Simple as that
> 
> Best Regards
> Aspelta


This monitor doesn't have PWM backlight control, it's DC. If you had bothered reading TFT Central reviews you'd know that: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#panel

Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Select One*
> 
> ohhh okay lol. btw is 2 970s be enough to run this monitor max settings on games?


I had 970 SLI with the Swift. You can max out most games, not all. Some games will reach your vram wall before max settings. Will start to hitch & stutter at that point. Only a couple games though(right now). Shadow of Mordor, AC Unity, & Watch Dogs are the games I found some vram limitations with maxed settings with 0 AA.

Nothing makes me more pissed than to have more than enough gpu grunt and run out of vram causing a stutterfest. Gsync alleviates low fps stutter, but framebuffer still shows.

On the other hand 970 SLI /Gsync is about the best $$/performance for a high-end setup right now imo. I myself am going to go with Titan X/Gsync or 390x/ FSync which ever is the better option for me.


----------



## Fiercy

Moniez ready but join the prayers for at least 999 tag;(

It's funny it has come to this when i am hoping its just 999...


----------



## Swolern

^ Damn Nvidia marketing!! Almost better than their engineering dept.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I had 970 SLI with the Swift. You can max out most games, not all. Some games will reach your vram wall before max settings. Will start to hitch & stutter at that point. Only a couple games though(right now). Shadow of Mordor, AC Unity, & Watch Dogs are the games I found some vram limitations with maxed settings with 0 AA.
> 
> Nothing makes me more pissed than to have more than enough gpu grunt and run out of vram causing a stutterfest. Gsync alleviates low fps stutter, but framebuffer still shows.
> 
> On the other hand 970 SLI /Gsync is about the best $$/performance for a high-end setup right now imo. I myself am going to go with Titan X/Gsync or 390x/ FSync which ever is the better option for me.


Titan X at 1440 seems not worth it. especially when near future cards from NVidia will most likely > Titan X


----------



## xNutella

so I was thinking the other day, and realized using this monitor means that i'm locked to using/purchasing only Nvidia GPU's


----------



## vladz

^^^^
Yah but for example if you have amd cards this monitor still smooth without gsync. I like nvidia cards anyway my combo always intel+nvidia for life ?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> so I was thinking the other day, and realized using this monitor means that i'm locked to using/purchasing only Nvidia GPU's


Not really a bad thing considering NVIDIA makes the best video cards, drivers and ecosystem.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^^
> Yah but for example if you have amd cards this monitor still smooth without gsync. I like nvidia cards anyway my combo always intel+nvidia for life ?


yer same, i think my last non intel/nvidia setup was amd Athlon/Ati Radeon 9800 Pro and a massive Sony Trinitron 21inch crt at the time that was the best setup for gaming.


----------



## vladz

Hey guys can you pls give me an example of video of pixel inversion link pls. I tried to google it but i cant find the exactly video of pixel inversion.

I pass the lagom pixel inversion test but i experiencing weird noise graphics artifact on my game. Thanks!


----------



## cstkl1

Does this happen to u guys.
My desktop is set at 120hz ulmb
Ncp highest refresh rate gsync

So say if i play games that support only max 120. ( no gsync) quit n after a while on games that running at 144...
I will get sudden drop of fps arnd 30. Lesson learned dont alt tab but calmly quit the game proper. If not no signal..

Does this happen to u guys?? Not frequently but once in a while.

Example playing cities skyline n then later evolve/dying light.


----------



## funkmetal

Is it possible to put a custom crosshair overlay on the swift? The default ones are so clunky and large when trying to do stuff like no scope with the scout in cs.


----------



## EniGma1987

Could someone who has the Swift and an AMD card laying around check and see if the monitor can still be put into ULMB mode when using an AMD card? I have a feeling I know the answer, but I am just wondering if I go with a monitor like this if I will be fully locked into Nvidia cards "forever" or if I can at least make use of some of the monitor's functionality when I happen to be running an AMD card.

EDIT: Nevermind, found my Answer from ASUS:
Quote:


> [email protected]
> ULMB only works on Nvidia cards as it requires driver support


----------



## vladz

^^^

There is a new free sync benq xl2730z 144hz...


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> There is a new free sync benq xl2730z 144hz...


when this was released?


----------



## vladz

Its available now on newegg 629$ original price is 799$ here is the link http://promotions.newegg.com/monitor/15-1024/index.html?icid=306385


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Its available now on newegg 629$ original price is 799$ here is the link http://promotions.newegg.com/monitor/15-1024/index.html?icid=306385


Funny how they released the monitor already, but the drivers have not been released yet, so Fsync won't work yet. Oh AMD.....


----------



## vladz

^^^

Oh really? I dont have an idea because right now im using nvidia gpu 

But you notice the monitor its beauty i like the design and it also have thin bezel like rog swift monitor....

Back to topic: im thingking getting another one g1 980(sli) for this monitor. Because on far cry 4 at high settings i only get 80ish fps....


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Oh really? I dont have an idea because right now im using nvidia gpu
> 
> But you notice the monitor its beauty i like the design and it also have thin bezel like rog swift monitor....
> 
> Back to topic: im thingking getting another one g1 980(sli) for this monitor. Because on far cry 4 at high settings i only get 80ish fps....


80ish fps on far cry 4 is more than enough


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Funny how they released the monitor already, but the drivers have not been released yet, so Fsync won't work yet. Oh AMD.....


I want to see how an Nvidia GPU will perform on this monitor. good to see G/F sync monitors spreading in the market.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> There is a new free sync benq xl2730z 144hz...


Id rather have something with ULMB. I was just wondering because although I have had Nvidia the past 2 generations, I dont just buy Nvidia because they have a new card, I pick whichever card is best for that gen. So I may run AMD cards at some point while owning the monitor and Id hate to have to choose between a worse card but keep monitor features or waste the features for a better GPU. At that point the monitor would simply become a massively overpriced Yamakasi Catleap that I already have :/ But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Descadent

haven't been in the thread for a while, but reporting in.

my 3x swifts are still running great! Gsync is still the bee's knees.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> haven't been in the thread for a while, but reporting in.
> 
> my 3x swifts are still running great! Gsync is still the bee's knees.


Great to hear! Thanks for posting your positive experience!


----------



## tonyfloow

I ordered another ROG, after 5 signature, I hope that this is the final and fell in love with it, I'll tell you.


----------



## blueballs

TIME FOR MY FIRST RAM?

when i start a game at 144hz and atl/tab then get back into the game the swift drop at 60 so i always have to switch it back to 144hz ....


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> haven't been in the thread for a while, but reporting in.
> 
> my 3x swifts are still running great! Gsync is still the bee's knees.


nice!

Loved the RoG Swift Surround!




Do you have yours portrait or Landscape?

Post some pics!


----------



## vladz

Is anyone experiencing pixel inversion? Can someone tell me a link of pixel inversion because on bf4 multiplayer i see weird artifacts for example there is a stairwell with a glass on hainan resort and the glass it looks like a rainbow or colorful dots gets?


----------



## kalston

Mine's still running great (bought early December) and I don't plan on replacing it with the Acer so far. Once there are more pro and user reviews of the Acer I might change my mind but so far it does not look like it would be an upgrade (does some things better, but some things are worse too).

And while the gamma shift is there, this is probably the first TN panel that I find acceptable in portrait mode (not that I really need it but it's nice for reading comics or some funky multi monitor setup I suppose) because it really isn't that bad. My unit has really good uniformity overall.


----------



## Fafner76

Any of you is using a keyboard/mouse in conjunction with the Swift's USB Hub?

While they work fine in the UEFI Bios, as soon as I reach the Windows 8.1 login screen they give no input...unless I turn my Swift off and then back on. Then they work ok until the next PC start / reboot. Looks like Windows is having issues initializing devices attached to the Hub. Had issues with Nvidia 3D Vision emitter as well.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> Any of you is using a keyboard/mouse in conjunction with the Swift's USB Hub?
> 
> While they work fine in the UEFI Bios, as soon as I reach the Windows 8.1 login screen they give no input...unless I turn my Swift off and then back on. Then they work ok until the next PC start / reboot. Looks like Windows is having issues initializing devices attached to the Hub. Had issues with Nvidia 3D Vision emitter as well.


Using with my xbox controller n g502 mouse. No prob.

Take note since its usb 3.0 hub make sure u clear one port at the mobo i/o.
Example i found in my z87 maximus vi extreme. Say two usb 3.0 ports next to each other. Casing has two usb 3.0 single hub n two 2.0 single hub I can use both next to each other.

But if i use say one for the two usb 3.0 single hub on casing n the next for my monitor two usb 3.0 hubIssues like ures crop up.
So gsync is on another slot with the next port empty. Only 2.0 hub on that wont interfere.

Just what i noticed on my mobo. Usb hub issues always port allocation issue at mobo i/o.


----------



## Fafner76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Using with my xbox controller n g502 mouse. No prob.
> 
> Take note since its usb 3.0 hub make sure u clear one port at the mobo i/o.
> Example i found in my z87 maximus vi extreme. Say two usb 3.0 ports next to each other. Casing has two usb 3.0 single hub n two 2.0 single hub I can use both next to each other.
> 
> But if i use say one for the two usb 3.0 single hub on casing n the next for my monitor two usb 3.0 hubIssues like ures crop up.
> So gsync is on another slot with the next port empty. Only 2.0 hub on that wont interfere.
> 
> Just what i noticed on my mobo. Usb hub issues always port allocation issue at mobo i/o.


So basically, I should free the adiacent USB port to make sure the Swift's Hub works? Mmh, I'll eventually end up not using the Swift's hub at all then. I tought the hub would have just offered me one more port to use.
My X99 Deluxe has 10 USB3 and 2 USB ports at the back, and then 2 more USB3 and 2 USB2 ports on the case's front panel, I'll never need that many at the end.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fafner76*
> 
> So basically, I should free the adiacent USB port to make sure the Swift's Hub works? Mmh, I'll eventually end up not using the Swift's one at all if it doesn't in fact give me one more USB port.


not sure on ure mobo. but it happens on mine

if use a usb 3.0 hub ( two usb 3.0 ) the next adjacent port i can only usb 2.0 hub/usb 2.0 device or leave it empty.

try it.

btw it will work but will be getting flaky things like what u experienced.

oh yeah using native cpu usb 3.0 controller and disabled that add on. if enable that should be no issue except a few second extra boot time on windows logo.


----------



## blueballs

TIME FOR MY FIRST RAM?

when i start a game at 144hz and atl/tab then get back into the game the swift drop at 60 so i always have to switch it back to 144hz .... 

Has anybody experienced this?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> TIME FOR MY FIRST RAM?
> 
> when i start a game at 144hz and atl/tab then get back into the game the swift drop at 60 so i always have to switch it back to 144hz ....


It could be a driver issue and not necessarily a monitor one (I could be wrong though, the Swift did emply a different GSYNC chip vs. the 24" smaller VG248QE).

What drivers are you on currently? I would consider uninstalling them, running DDU in safe mode to make sure you get everything gone, and then install the latest driver set or one you feel is best to use. Maybe that'll fix it, maybe not. You could also unplug the Swift and let the power drain from it for a few minutes and see if that helps. Sadly I haven't experienced that issue but I think it may be driver related. Hope so if not hope you get it sorted out with Asus via RMA or not.


----------



## blueballs

I dont know witch driver is installed atm but I'll look at this and try what you said after work Thanks!


----------



## Shogon

If you have MSI Afterburner installed on your PC it will tell you the current drivers you have. Also be sure to uninstall that prior to the Nvidia drivers as it can cause kernel issues or some inconsistencies if I remember. I recall glancing over something along those lines, or you could simply un-tick "start with windows" in the Afterburner settings tab.


----------



## vladz

Just open the nvcp then go to help tab find information then you will see your driver information....


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> TIME FOR MY FIRST RAM?
> 
> when i start a game at 144hz and atl/tab then get back into the game the swift drop at 60 so i always have to switch it back to 144hz ....
> 
> Has anybody experienced this?


This happened to me in Battlefield 4 (IDK about Battlefield Hardline) It does not happen in Elite: Dangerous. I fixed it. Download this program MonInfo. Install and Start the program Select File / Choose Your Monitor (Real Time) / select Create Inf / Name it ROGSWIFT or Something like that. Attach that ROGSWIFT.inf in these forums and I'll take a look at it. Maybe I can help you out.

Here's the download link


----------



## HBizzle

Just bought a swift and I recommend everyone try the calibration from TFTcentral. Changed it for the better immensely. When I am gaming with G-Sync enabled I am stuck at 60FPS. Guessing this in intentional? Similar to vsync? Asking because this is my first G-Sync monitor. Thanks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Just bought a swift and I recommend everyone try the calibration from TFTcentral. Changed it for the better immensely. When I am gaming with G-Sync enabled I am stuck at 60FPS. Guessing this in intentional? Similar to vsync? Asking because this is my first G-Sync monitor. Thanks.


Right click on desktop -> Nvidia Control Panel -> Change resolution -> set refresh rate to 144 Hz. That might be why your pegged at 60 Hz.

Also make sure GSYNC is enabled in the Nvidia Control Panel and when you are in your games the light on the Swift turns to red to signify you are in GSYNC mode.


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Right click on desktop -> Nvidia Control Panel -> Change resolution -> set refresh rate to 144 Hz. That might be why your pegged at 60 Hz.
> 
> Also make sure GSYNC is enabled in the Nvidia Control Panel and when you are in your games the light on the Swift turns to red to signify you are in GSYNC mode.


Not 60 Hz, gets stuck at 60FPS. Also already set to 144hz.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Not 60 Hz, gets stuck at 60FPS. Also already set to 144hz.


Make sure vsync in game is off and check nv control panel for that game is set to gsync.
Which game is it ?some are locked at 60fps


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Make sure vsync in game is off and check nv control panel for that game is set to gsync.
> Which game is it ?some are locked at 60fps


Mechwarrior Online.

G-Sync light is on.

G-Sync in NV Control Panel is on.

VSync in game is off


----------



## kalston

If you have 60fps with g-sync it means your monitor is running in 60hz (unless the game has a built-in 60fps cap).

Set your desktop refresh rate to 144hz and enable the prefer maximum refresh rate setting in NVCP (otherwise games are free to revert back to 60hz).


----------



## vladz

^^^

Sir question for example metal gear ground zeroes only support 60fps. Can i over ride that on nvcp and set the refresh rate to "prefer maximum performance"? To run game the game higher than 60fps? Sorry i uninstalled the game so i cant try it. Thanks!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> Not 60 Hz, gets stuck at 60FPS. Also already set to 144hz.


My apologies I completely forgot some games may have a cap when it comes to fps. I looked around and you can try this trick
Quote:


> edit user.cfg and to simply add sys_MaxFPS = 120.


I'm assuming this user file is in your documents folder under the game name, sort of the same with what I need to do with Red Orchestra 2/ Rising Storm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Make sure vsync in game is off and check nv control panel for that game is set to gsync.
> Which game is it ?some are locked at 60fps


Unless you edit certain files some games do have caps. Red orchestra 2 is like this for me until I do some editing in the files otherwise I'm locked at 60 fps max even with 120/144 Hz refresh rate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Sir question for example metal gear ground zeroes only support 60fps. Can i over ride that on nvcp and set the refresh rate to "prefer maximum performance"? To run game the game higher than 60fps? Sorry i uninstalled the game so i cant try it. Thanks!


You can try this, 

Set preferred refresh rate to Highest Available. If that doesn't work there appears to be a "mod" available to lift the cap. Though from my limited searching it may make some aspects of the game buggy. I know this would always happen to me in Skyrim when I would play over 60 Hz and see animals falling from the skies and dying on top of me, also killing me haha.


----------



## HBizzle

So my desktop is set to 144Hz. If I check via the turbo button on the monitor it says 144Hz while in game. I have run the game with my other monitors in a higher then 60 FPS mode previous to this, so I don't think it is the game. Will tinker with it when I get home tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> So my desktop is set to 144Hz. If I check via the turbo button on the monitor it says 144Hz while in game. I have run the game with my other monitors in a higher then 60 FPS mode previous to this, so I don't think it is the game. Will tinker with it when I get home tonight. Thanks.


Hope it works out. Playing games locked at 60 fps is not fun on a monitor with a high refresh rate. Sadly in some games, like Skyrim, playing above 60 Hz = bugged out areas and NPCs.


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hope it works out. Playing games locked at 60 fps is not fun on a monitor with a high refresh rate. Sadly in some games, like Skyrim, playing above 60 Hz = bugged out areas and NPCs.


I have had an FPS of over 130 with this game before so I think it is something with the monitor or settings. Will try tonight.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hello Guys I bought the swift back yesterday and today it develop a small tiny dot half an inch from the top of the screen is this livable? the dark dot is on the top of the pointer of the mouse. 1 dead pixel


----------



## Shogon

I had one stuck pixel on my first Swift that would show blue on black. Check some tests out where you have a all black, green, red, and blue backgrounds and see how it is to you.

At first I didn't think the one stuck pixel I had would bug me but after a few days I decided it would be better to return it and get another that didn't have pixel issues considering the price I paid.


----------



## blueballs

I got one dead pixel and really you can't see it if your 2 feet from the monitor.


----------



## BeaVerN

Hey, was planning to get the new Acer 1440p monitor but i just saw a deal for the swift for only 650 eu. Is it worth picking up? Ive Been hearing about horrible pixel inversion, flickering and bad RMA support.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeaVerN*
> 
> Hey, was planning to get the new Acer 1440p monitor but i just saw a deal for the swift for only 650 eu. Is it worth picking up? Ive Been hearing about horrible pixel inversion, flickering and bad RMA support.


I got one, its been a few weeks and it's completely fine.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeaVerN*
> 
> Hey, was planning to get the new Acer 1440p monitor but i just saw a deal for the swift for only 650 eu. Is it worth picking up? Ive Been hearing about horrible pixel inversion, flickering and bad RMA support.


Get the Acer. You do not want to deal with the pixel inversion issues and Asus rma. I plan to get rid of my rog swift after reading reviews of the Acer.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Me too just waiting for the review of acer xb270hu 1440p gsync. If the review is good and no issues ill grab one because on my rog swift i see artifatcs its like noise in the background...

But the acer 1440p its not available for now right? When are they gonna release that?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Get the Acer. You do not want to deal with the pixel inversion issues and Asus rma. I plan to get rid of my rog swift after reading reviews of the Acer.


Yes the Asus RMA is not the best, however if you have to send an Acer in for RMA... you may not EVER see your monitor again!


----------



## vladz

^^^

What? Why? What do you mean?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> I have had an FPS of over 130 with this game before so I think it is something with the monitor or settings. Will try tonight.


When u had 130fps was that at 1080p ?
Did u try uninstalling drivers and reloading?
Do your other games stay at 60fps ?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> What? Why? What do you mean?


You can have issues with any company when it comes to support and RMA's. That said to me, Asus doesn't have that good of a track record after my Rampage IV RMA but sometimes they make better products at the time and it's worth the hassle. Que my motherboard and Swift.

I've heard bad experiences from many companies from others but I don't use that as a way to never buy them again. The day Asus gives me pure incompetence is the day I stop buying from them, and most of the time they really do want to help you.


----------



## vladz

^^^
Thats is the trash company they want to suck our money and when it comes to support they snob us or ignore us :-(


----------



## HBizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> When u had 130fps was that at 1080p ?
> Did u try uninstalling drivers and reloading?
> Do your other games stay at 60fps ?


This was at 1080P.

Haven't messed with drivers yet.

No idea on that one. Need to check. Anyone know how to pull FPS out of Far Cry 4?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> This was at 1080P.
> 
> Haven't messed with drivers yet.
> 
> No idea on that one. Need to check. Anyone know how to pull FPS out of Far Cry 4?


Ok so one thing I found when I went from 1080p to 1440p is that some games kept the resolution at 1080p and I had to manually change it in game
Also if u have the same settings going from 1080p to 1440p expect lower fps in a lot of games half to a third less.
Mech warrior is very demanding
Here is a graph on it

http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=656&benchmarks=Mechwarrior%20Online


----------



## sav4

One thing u could try if u have g expirence installed put the slider to performace and see if the frames increase .
Doesn't shadow play show a fps counter ?


----------



## HBizzle

The global settings had a refresh rate setting that gave control to the application. Explains my issue. Switched it to maximum. Over 120 FPS now in MWO. WOOT.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> The global settings had a refresh rate setting that gave control to the application. Explains my issue. Switched it to maximum. Over 120 FPS now in MWO. WOOT.


Cool glad u got it sorted


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBizzle*
> 
> The global settings had a refresh rate setting that gave control to the application. Explains my issue. Switched it to maximum. Over 120 FPS now in MWO. WOOT.


Dude this is an incredible find; because, this is not isolated to the Swift. I have never seen that setting before. I fixed it using the toastyx utilty and it took forever to figure out.

Hey can someone attach a edid override with this monitor utility. Just install. select your monitor, Click on "File" then choose Create INF. Then attach it in a relpy here or PM it to me. I want to use it for OC'ing.

-Thanks


----------



## xnikx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You can have issues with any company when it comes to support and RMA's. That said to me, Asus doesn't have that good of a track record after my Rampage IV RMA but sometimes they make better products at the time and it's worth the hassle. Que my motherboard and Swift.
> 
> I've heard bad experiences from many companies from others but I don't use that as a way to never buy them again. The day Asus gives me pure incompetence is the day I stop buying from them, and most of the time they really do want to help you.


i have to say asus is the worst company i have ever dealt with..
their customer service is unacceptable.

i had my swift for just over a month and it has already died. wont power on at all. not sure if the monitor itself is dead or the stupid adapter.
what ever though, things happen. ive had my share of rmas.

but if i could, i would just demand a refund. the customer service i have received is a joke.

first off, its almost impossible to even get through to someone on the phone.
i called on thu 3/12 to get an rma. the guy i spoke to told me i should receive an email by saturday, and if not to call. never got an email so i constantly called back and could never get through to any service rep. and i mean, i was holding for hours on end. i had to wake up at 9a est time just to be first in line on monday morning.
Quote:


> Monday - Friday, 5:30AM - 11:00PM PST; Saturday - Sunday, 6:00AM - 5:00PM PST


the guy i talked to on monday was actually really helpful though and made sure that i received the advanced rma email. so i emailed the forums immediately after this and received my confirmation from xship_rma.

it is now fri 3/20 and my rma has still not been processed!! i called in and they said they received the forms on thursday 3/19...
Quote:


> [email protected]
> To me Mar 16 at 11:20 AM
> Thank you for submitting the RMA forms. The forms have been received and will be processed accordingly.


and here is a nice little quote from the advanced rma email.
Quote:


> Processing time is 48 hours (2 business days) once completed forms are received by X-Ship department.


asus states they just received the forms yesterday, but i have an email stating they were received on monday..

this company has just been giving me the run around and i am really getting fed up.

i will never buy another asus product in my life. i honestly just flushed $800 down the toilet.
i was a huge asus fan, ive spent thousands of dollars on their mobos and monitors. this is the first time ive had to ever rma through them and their customer service is straight ****.

i really regret this buy..


----------



## vladz

ASUckS


----------



## sav4

I had to rma my 2 gtx770 with them was quick . They asked a few questions about the cards got the rma number there and then email by the time I got off the phone . Replacement card shortly after . Every company has bad employees which can leave a bad taste but all in all asus have been one of the best I have had to deal with I think the only one that has better Cs is evga but they don't make monitors .


----------



## Raxus

I dont know if this has been posted. But explains the flickering in loading screens.

http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnikx*
> 
> i have to say asus is the worst company i have ever dealt with..
> their customer service is unacceptable.
> 
> i had my swift for just over a month and it has already died. wont power on at all. not sure if the monitor itself is dead or the stupid adapter.
> what ever though, things happen. ive had my share of rmas.
> 
> but if i could, i would just demand a refund. the customer service i have received is a joke.
> 
> first off, its almost impossible to even get through to someone on the phone.
> i called on thu 3/12 to get an rma. the guy i spoke to told me i should receive an email by saturday, and if not to call. never got an email so i constantly called back and could never get through to any service rep. and i mean, i was holding for hours on end. i had to wake up at 9a est time just to be first in line on monday morning.
> the guy i talked to on monday was actually really helpful though and made sure that i received the advanced rma email. so i emailed the forums immediately after this and received my confirmation from xship_rma.
> 
> it is now fri 3/20 and my rma has still not been processed!! i called in and they said they received the forms on thursday 3/19...
> and here is a nice little quote from the advanced rma email.
> asus states they just received the forms yesterday, but i have an email stating they were received on monday..
> 
> this company has just been giving me the run around and i am really getting fed up.
> 
> i will never buy another asus product in my life. i honestly just flushed $800 down the toilet.
> i was a huge asus fan, ive spent thousands of dollars on their mobos and monitors. this is the first time ive had to ever rma through them and their customer service is straight ****.
> 
> i really regret this buy..


More or less what I experienced with my Rampage. One lady said 2 day shipping via FedEx, turns into 5 day ground and falling on a holiday which made it over a week. Get the board back and single bent socket pin resulting in 12/16 GB usable memory. I fix the problem myself, tell Asus what they did, and they ask for an RMA. I didn't want to but they did give me a new board (or refurbished, idk different serial # though) and actually shipped it faster this time.

When you get your RMA sorted make sure it works and just sell it. Plenty of people will still buy the Swift. Sorry you had to deal with that but Asus being the large company it is the support is probably swamped as they take too many calls in a day considering the amount of product Asus releases.


----------



## Darkfalz

I read something on PC Perspective about Nvidia "tuning" LCD voltages for specific displays and refresh rates with the G-sync module. I wonder if this is the cause of the inversion problems? A mis-calibrated driving voltage? Ie. calibrated for one panel on the G-sync module but used on a variety of different panels with different results.


----------



## Raxus

http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/lg_ips236v/stripes_2.jpg

If you see the green and pink colors moving this pattern, does that mean the panel is defective? I've had no other issues with the monitor

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/lg_ips236v/stripes_2.jpg
> 
> If you see the green and pink colors moving this pattern, does that mean the panel is defective? I've had no other issues with the monitor
> 
> Thanks in advance


No green and pink here while moving the image just the normal image.


----------



## vladz

On far cry 4 i saw a lot of noise artifacts(pixel inversion) but on cutscenes no artifacts.

So annoying pls acer 1440p i need you now asap...


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> No green and pink here while moving the image just the normal image.


its so slight you literally have to put your nose on the monitor to notice it at all.






If you watch that video, It does it for him without moving the image at all. I dont have that issue.

Other than that the panel is pretty much flawless, I dont notice anything in any games. D3, Dota 2, heroes of the storm, Counterstrike, titanfall, BF4, FC3. Maybe I am unable to see em.


----------



## HBizzle

Decided to return this to Amazon and will be using the funds from this purchase for the new Acer model coming out.


----------



## ChampN252

So I'm a little interested in this display. Looks like a few of you aren't happy. What's going on? I was gonna buy two Titan Xs for my 4K display but g sync is really interesting to me.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> So I'm a little interested in this display. Looks like a few of you aren't happy. What's going on? I was gonna buy two Titan Xs for my 4K display but g sync is really interesting to me.


there's 4K G-Sync monitor out there from Asus.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nothing going on here. I love mine, I'm testing the water for selling interest though as really want to try curved, although the panels aren't quite there yet. People moving to the Acer are really pushing the boundaries of impulse buying. The Swift is a great panel, 90% of users just see IPS (the Acer) and immediately think they'll benefit from the benefits, when in reality....

It's a gaming monitor. Plus Acer build quality is so so.

So, yeah...absolutely no issues with mine - it's a great panel







. Unfortunately the price won't be shifting this year if you're hoping for that.


----------



## ChampN252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> there's 4K G-Sync monitor out there from Asus.


I thought only acer had one, but i was looking at that too


----------



## ChampN252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nothing going on here. I love mine, I'm testing the water for selling interest though as really want to try curved, although the panels aren't quite there yet. People moving to the Acer are really pushing the boundaries of impulse buying. The Swift is a great panel, 90% of users just see IPS (the Acer) and immediately think they'll benefit from the benefits, when in reality....
> 
> It's a gaming monitor. Plus Acer build quality is so so.
> 
> So, yeah...absolutely no issues with mine - it's a great panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately the price won't be shifting this year if you're hoping for that.


Interesting. I want to buy one on a trial basis and see if i like it over my 4k. I'll be using a titan x to drive it. I need two titans for the 4k g sync. Would probably be amazing, but i heard the 3d is excellent with one strong card if you're into that (with the Asus). I am


----------



## xNutella

personally I cant game at 60Hz after using 144Hz monitor (even my old monitor was 144Hz). I know some people will say, well it's hard to push
high fps on 4K monitors anyway, which is true especially with incoming big titles in the near future. I think 4K monitors aren't mature yet till we see new ones that has 120+Hz. not only that even with two Titan X its kinda hard to have smooth experience on 4K monitor. I would rather wait.
anyway I heard G-sync doesn't like more than a single card confg.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> Interesting. I want to buy one on a trial basis and see if i like it over my 4k. I'll be using a titan x to drive it. I need two titans for the 4k g sync. Would probably be amazing, but i heard the 3d is excellent with one strong card if you're into that (with the Asus). I am


Don't buy the Asus rog swift for 3D. It is a terrible experience because of pixel inversion. In 3D, you see vertical lines regardless of whether you pan with the mouse or not. It is so disappointing that I rarely play games on 3D anymore.


----------



## vladz

So im qualify to rma my rog swift because of pixel inversion right? Or noise artifact?

I wish im happy now because right now i have my gtx g1 980 sli but pixel inversion made me sad :-(


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Yes rev 02. Maybe those are faulty. I will RMA mine again and get back here in 5-6 weeks and show the rev number on the replacement. And see if the replacement works.
> Apparently ASUS couldn't replicate the problem on my first RMA, which could be related to their different voltage in Taiwan or wherever they fix things.
> I will mention that to them thanks side37.


update,

So just got notified by the retailer after 6 weeks that the monitor is stuffed beyond repair and I got a full refund.

So if your having power related issues, your probably screwed


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> update,
> 
> So just got notified by the retailer after 6 weeks that the monitor is stuffed beyond repair and I got a full refund.
> 
> So if your having power related issues, your probably screwed


Why would you go through the retailer? ASUS replaced mine in under 3 days.


----------



## ChampN252

So you guys think this monitor should be avoided if you can afford better? Looks like the Acer 4K g sync and sli titans maybe the winner


----------



## vladz

Im gonna change this monitor to acer xb270hu.... I give up :-(


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> So you guys think this monitor should be avoided if you can afford better? Looks like the Acer 4K g sync and sli titans maybe the winner


soon it will be a month since my purchase, and so far this monitor is awesome and runs great.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> So I'm a little interested in this display. Looks like a few of you aren't happy. What's going on? I was gonna buy two Titan Xs for my 4K display but g sync is really interesting to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> soon it will be a month since my purchase, and so far this monitor is awesome and runs great.


Ive had absolutely 0 issues in game with a december build monitor as well.


----------



## vlps5122

well guys my monitor just died (blurred text + pulsing). worked beautifully for 6 months too


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> well guys my monitor just died (blurred text + pulsing). worked beautifully for 6 months too


I believe the same will happen to my Swift eventually, I just don't know when :/. there are many out there that worked perfectly for certain time and suddenly boom without even showing signs of dying.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnikx*
> 
> i have to say asus is the worst company i have ever dealt with..
> their customer service is unacceptable.
> 
> i had my swift for just over a month and it has already died. wont power on at all. not sure if the monitor itself is dead or the stupid adapter.
> what ever though, things happen. ive had my share of rmas.
> 
> but if i could, i would just demand a refund. the customer service i have received is a joke.
> 
> first off, its almost impossible to even get through to someone on the phone.
> i called on thu 3/12 to get an rma. the guy i spoke to told me i should receive an email by saturday, and if not to call. never got an email so i constantly called back and could never get through to any service rep. and i mean, i was holding for hours on end. i had to wake up at 9a est time just to be first in line on monday morning.
> the guy i talked to on monday was actually really helpful though and made sure that i received the advanced rma email. so i emailed the forums immediately after this and received my confirmation from xship_rma.
> 
> it is now fri 3/20 and my rma has still not been processed!! i called in and they said they received the forms on thursday 3/19...
> and here is a nice little quote from the advanced rma email.
> asus states they just received the forms yesterday, but i have an email stating they were received on monday..
> 
> this company has just been giving me the run around and i am really getting fed up.
> 
> i will never buy another asus product in my life. i honestly just flushed $800 down the toilet.
> i was a huge asus fan, ive spent thousands of dollars on their mobos and monitors. this is the first time ive had to ever rma through them and their customer service is straight ****.
> 
> i really regret this buy..


[EDIT] Nevermind, so glad the UK CS department are actually helpful. Took me 3 days to get my panel replaced


----------



## ChampN252

Yeah, I'm checking this one of the list


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> I believe the same will happen to my Swift eventually, I just don't know when :/. there are many out there that worked perfectly for certain time and suddenly boom without even showing signs of dying.


it was wierd, it happened over night. the first day i thought maybe i didnt sleep enough and i was seeing funny (even though my secondary monitor had crisp text). 2nd day i uninstalled all nvidia drivers, msi afterburner, icc profiles, unplugged all monitor cables, did everything from scratch) the blurred text continued. 3rd day the pulsing started, and i did a quick google search to find out apparently this is a common problem with this monitor and not unique to mine.


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone have one of the refurbished ones being sold on eBay? Just curious if you have any feedback, good or bad?

Edit: Ugh! Nvm ... after reading the last few pages of this thread I will be passing on this monitor for now.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone have one of the refurbished ones being sold on eBay? Just curious if you have any feedback, good or bad?
> 
> Edit: Ugh! Nvm ... after reading the last few pages of this thread I will be passing on this monitor for now.


I have a monitor since day 2 when it was released I did replaced the first one due to led leaking slightly but got a new one shortly and since then for what is it 5 month? Runs perfectly.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I have a monitor since day 2 when it was released I did replaced the first one due to led leaking slightly but got a new one shortly and since then for what is it 5 month? Runs perfectly.


ive had my monitor since day 1, worked beyond expectations until 2 days ago when it started. I'm not saying its 100% fail rate but honestly I think this monitor was rushed to market and the failure rate within 1 year is going to be very high or already has shown to be very high if you check the asus forums. i also love asus so not trying to bash them, but they are being silent on this apparently....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> well guys my monitor just died (blurred text + pulsing). worked beautifully for 6 months too


So far I haven't experienced any blurring text issues on my August Swift. I'll keep an eye out and hopefully I'll notice it if it does appear. I have no idea if my Swift has pixel inversion issues or other things mentioned in the thread as things haven't stung out to me apart from the 1st Swift that had a stuck pixel on black.


----------



## ssgwright

anyone have issues with hardline? when I enable g-sync it caps out at 60 fps other games I can run g-sync fine at 144? (vsync disabled of course)


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone have issues with hardline? when I enable g-sync it caps out at 60 fps other games I can run g-sync fine at 144? (vsync disabled of course)


Someone the other day had that issue with a different game and found that in nv control panel they change the frame rate setting for that game to global or maximum might be worth checking.


----------



## kalston

5 months without issues here. 3 years warranty anyway...
I'll probably ask for a refund and get the Acer if it dies though.


----------



## markob53

For me I don't think I'd ever get the Acer, I did debate getting the non IPS 1080p version when I was worried about my performance in 1440p but I stuck with it and I've had zero issues.

For me the Asus ROG brand and the awesome build quality and look of the Swift is enough for me to pick it over the Acer any day, I've never used an IPS screen so I can't say I'm really missing out especially when right out of the box the colours on my Swift seem amazing to me. I trust Asus more compared to Acer, a quick visit to each of their respective websites shows why Acer doesn't fill me with confidence, I also don't like the glossy piano look of the Acer.

To me half of the £600 I spent on the Swift is shown through the build quality, I'm not saying the Acer isn't also good quality but it seems they kept the same look for this monitor as with all there other gaming monitors, just the specs are different.


----------



## vladz

^^^

For example Rog swift is a car with good body,shape,paint etc. But the engine failed. I dont care the outside look...

Thats why im gonna grab the acer xb270hu hopefully no more quality issues because my current rog swift i saw a lot of pixel inversion or noise artifacts so annoying i paid for 800$ actually i bought this monitor for 1,200$ on amazon third party seller its sad im gonna rma this and sell it :-( asus failed so dont feed them i mean stop buying this monitor with low quality issues its time to wake up now ?


----------



## blueballs

I'll recommend buying this monitor to the real champions out there.

If you are not a champion don't buy this monitor and comeback in this thread to crie.Asus has been cleer enough to me.

"The choice of champions"


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone have issues with hardline? when I enable g-sync it caps out at 60 fps other games I can run g-sync fine at 144? (vsync disabled of course)


try this console command:

gametime.maxvariablefps 144

^in reference to all those posting about problems, it's just so hard to believe. I set mine up (september 14 build) with TFT Central's icc profile and settings, it's a thing of beauty! I had a friend who heard all the horror stories about the swift and TN panels in general come over last weekend to test it out and he was amazed like I am every day by this monitor.


----------



## markob53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> For example Rog swift is a car with good body,shape,paint etc. But the engine failed. I dont care the outside look...
> 
> Thats why im gonna grab the acer xb270hu hopefully no more quality issues because my current rog swift i saw a lot of pixel inversion or noise artifacts so annoying i paid for 800$ actually i bought this monitor for 1,200$ on amazon third party seller its sad im gonna rma this and sell it :-( asus failed so dont feed them i mean stop buying this monitor with low quality issues its time to wake up now ?


Just swap it for another Swift, many other people have had no issues with there's, chances are you just got a defective unit. Just because the reviews for the Acer are good doesn't mean you won't have a few that are defective also. In my case i have the car with the good body, paint etc but the engine is also top notch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> try this console command:
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps 144
> 
> ^in reference to all those posting about problems, it's just so hard to believe. I set mine up (september 14 build) with TFT Central's icc profile and settings, it's a thing of beauty! I had a friend who heard all the horror stories about the swift and TN panels in general come over last weekend to test it out and he was amazed like I am every day by this monitor.


Tempted to try out that ICC profile and settings after work, i liked how it looked out of the box but admittedly the old Asus monitor i came from was awful so i guess it was easy to see any improvement.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> For example Rog swift is a car with good body,shape,paint etc. But the engine failed. I dont care the outside look...
> 
> Thats why im gonna grab the acer xb270hu hopefully no more quality issues because my current rog swift i saw a lot of pixel inversion or noise artifacts so annoying i paid for 800$ actually i bought this monitor for 1,200$ on amazon third party seller its sad im gonna rma this and sell it :-( asus failed so dont feed them i mean stop buying this monitor with low quality issues its time to wake up now ?


Being the first 144hz IPS panel, I seriously doubt the release will be issue free.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> For me I don't think I'd ever get the Acer, I did debate getting the non IPS 1080p version when I was worried about my performance in 1440p but I stuck with it and I've had zero issues.
> 
> For me the Asus ROG brand and the awesome build quality and look of the Swift is enough for me to pick it over the Acer any day, I've never used an IPS screen so I can't say I'm really missing out especially when right out of the box the colours on my Swift seem amazing to me. I trust Asus more compared to Acer, a quick visit to each of their respective websites shows why Acer doesn't fill me with confidence, I also don't like the glossy piano look of the Acer.
> 
> To me half of the £600 I spent on the Swift is shown through the build quality, I'm not saying the Acer isn't also good quality but it seems they kept the same look for this monitor as with all there other gaming monitors, just the specs are different.


For me, asus has always honored their warranties for me and gained my customer loyalty. I have no personal experience with Acer, not gambling $800 with a company I have no experience RMAing products to. Especially with a display which can have so many potential problems.


----------



## Burke888

Getting a bunch of interpolation on Battlefield: Hardline. It's really bad around the sheet metal fences, and muzzle flashes. Any idea if this has been fixed on newer models?


----------



## vladz

^^^

Same boat :-(


----------



## markob53

I've had mine for about a month and haven't noticed any issues, haven't played Hardline though.

Also i downloaded the color profile and settings on TFT Central. I downloaded the profile and went through the instructions on the website along with applying the settings for gamma and the main thing i notice is the gamma is reduced, i didn't notice a huge difference in terms of the colors, if any. Should be seeing a huge difference?

Also i went into the OSD to apply the settings they have recommended and put the brightness down to 20 (default was 80) and to me it looks waaaay to dull, so i kept the settings in the OSD at there default.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> I've had mine for about a month and haven't noticed any issues, haven't played Hardline though.
> 
> Also i downloaded the color profile and settings on TFT Central. I downloaded the profile and went through the instructions on the website along with applying the settings for gamma and the main thing i notice is the gamma is reduced, i didn't notice a huge difference in terms of the colors, if any. Should be seeing a huge difference?
> 
> Also i went into the OSD to apply the settings they have recommended and put the brightness down to 20 (default was 80) and to me it looks waaaay to dull, so i kept the settings in the OSD at there default.


When was yours manufactured? And where did you buy it? If you don't mind me asking?

Mine had the moire issues and it was a December manufacturing date.


----------



## Raxus

Any news from a january-march batch of the Swift?


----------



## markob53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> When was yours manufactured? And where did you buy it? If you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Mine had the moire issues and it was a December manufacturing date.


I bought mine from Scan.co.uk last month, is the manufacturing date on the box?

Like i say i've not noticed any issues, but maybe i've just not noticed. I'd be happy to look at some images as a test and report back what i see if there is anything i can try.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> I bought mine from Scan.co.uk last month, is the manufacturing date on the box?
> 
> Like i say i've not noticed any issues, but maybe i've just not noticed. I'd be happy to look at some images as a test and report back what i see if there is anything i can try.


The manufacturing date is on the bottom right edge of the screen next to the serial number.

Heres a list of the common issues.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift

this one in particular

Moire Patterns: Moving this image below slowly from left to right should produce what seems like a colored pattern.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> For me, asus has always honored their warranties for me and gained my customer loyalty. *I have no personal experience with Acer, not gambling $800 with a company I have no experience RMAing products to.* Especially with a display which can have so many potential problems.


Hmmmm ... Loyal Customer?























Is this you ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1536499/official-acer-xb270hu-27-1440p-144hz-g-sync-ips-ulmb-monitor-thread/660#post_23718472 ....


----------



## soulwrath

I have a question... you can only hit 144hz with a NVIDIA card correct? if you attempt with 120hz it is unstable right?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hmmmm ... Loyal Customer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this you ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1536499/official-acer-xb270hu-27-1440p-144hz-g-sync-ips-ulmb-monitor-thread/660#post_23718472 ....


Comparing items does not mean I've lost any customer loyalty. A better product is a better product. Personally I've never had any issues with Asus' RMA process.

When i discovered I could return the Acer without much issue. I figured I'd give it a look. Completely doesn't matter seeing as they're unavailable and users are having issues with back light bleed.

All of my motherboards from day 1 have been Asus btw. Also have an Asus RoG laptop (which was RMA'd twice, without any real headaches)

When I spend $800 on a monitor I'd prefer have the best available at the time. The QC issues everyones having with the Swift make me nervous.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I have a question... you can only hit 144hz with a NVIDIA card correct? if you attempt with 120hz it is unstable right?


If you're using an AMD card, why not grab a freesync monitor?


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> If you're using an AMD card, why not grab a freesync monitor?


I am looking for a answer and not another question, but because I am so nice I will answer your question. I am selling my 290x lightning msi and grabbing 2 980s.


----------



## Fiercy

Hey, guys I wanna ask something. Have you ever looked at your GPU idle temperatures when using 144hz in desktop mine are around 50-60 celcius seems like card's never down clock any one else encountered this? It's seems I have mistaken this as a faulty part of my computer.


----------



## markob53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> The manufacturing date is on the bottom right edge of the screen next to the serial number.
> 
> Heres a list of the common issues.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
> 
> this one in particular
> 
> Moire Patterns: Moving this image below slowly from left to right should produce what seems like a colored pattern.


Ok I checked and it was also manufactured in December 2014, I did a video of me moving the above image across my screen and it looks fine to me, maybe if you look closely you can see some green but not really.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> Ok I checked and it was also manufactured in December 2014, I did a video of me moving the above image across my screen and it looks fine to me, maybe if you look closely you can see some green but not really.


video is private.

and thank you


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey, guys I wanna ask something. Have you ever looked at your GPU idle temperatures when using 144hz in desktop mine are around 50-60 celcius seems like card's never down clock any one else encountered this? It's seems I have mistaken this as a faulty part of my computer.


I read elswhere that the video card has to stay clocked up to keep the refresh rate up, drop it down to 60hz and see if it goes down.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey, guys I wanna ask something. Have you ever looked at your GPU idle temperatures when using 144hz in desktop mine are around 50-60 celcius seems like card's never down clock any one else encountered this? It's seems I have mistaken this as a faulty part of my computer.


That is due to the 144 refresh rate. I have seen people run 120 and be ok at the desktop and then use nvidia control panel to change to 144 in games etc.. I run mine at 144 all the time. went from 25 Celsius to 26 so i am not to worried about it on my setup..


----------



## Fiercy

I think I have had around 60 celsius idle desktop and that caused me to worry there is something wrong.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I think I have had around 60 celsius idle desktop and that caused me to worry there is something wrong.


Just bump the refresh down.. 60 isnt horrible i seen 980s in fanless mode run that at idle. you will be fine.. mine is low since they are watercooled... I really wouldnt worry about it but if it bothers you just move the refresh to 120 or below.


----------



## markob53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> video is private.
> 
> and thank you


Sorry the video is now public.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey, guys I wanna ask something. Have you ever looked at your GPU idle temperatures when using 144hz in desktop mine are around 50-60 celcius seems like card's never down clock any one else encountered this? It's seems I have mistaken this as a faulty part of my computer.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> Sorry the video is now public.


I can see it i think, theres a slight magenta and green hue at the top of the design. Dont think youll notice it in games.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

mine is set to 144hz idle temps are not different than 120hz.. runs fine


----------



## vladz

Desktop 120hz then override your game in nvcp set your refresh rate to "available highest" hth


----------



## markob53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I can see it i think, theres a slight magenta and green hue at the top of the design. Dont think youll notice it in games.


I can't really notice it on that pattern lol. I wouldn't worry about it personally if you can only just see it on that test pattern, there probably isn't much you can do in general usage that will replicate those conditions.


----------



## DELA360

Hey brand new too group just build my new machine im wondering if anyone here has a problem when switching from a few diff monitors and it goes back to the rog it automatically goes down to 59hz also my samsung LCDTV for some reason says its gsync compatibility and thanks for the users in the group who help it makes life much easier got some other ?S but figured id start off with this one thanks and i love this monitor


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> Hey brand new too group just build my new machine im wondering if anyone here has a problem when switching from a few diff monitors and it goes back to the rog it automatically goes down to 59hz also my samsung LCDTV for some reason says its gsync compatibility and thanks for the users in the group who help it makes life much easier got some other ?S but figured id start off with this one thanks and i love this monitor


Mine does that too, and I have to switch back to 120/144 Hz in the nVIDIA Control Panel when returning to the Swift. On my Philips TV, which is connected to the PC through HDMI, a popup message shows up in the task bar stating something about G-Sync compatibility every time I quit a game. I've found out that disabling G-Sync in the nVIDIA Control Panel makes the message go away, yet I keep hearing the popup sound for some reason, don't ask me why. I'm not much concerned about it really.


----------



## Strider49

My mistake...


----------



## dboythagr8

Guys I need some help.

I was playing on my Swift and I exited a game. All of a sudden an "Out of Range" message appeared on my Swift and it went black. Luckily I have a secondary monitor hooked up. The monitor won't do anything. I've tried disconnecting and reconnecting the cable, turning GSYNC off/on. Nothing. I cam pressing the menu button and nothing even comes up. In NVCP it still shows the Swift. When I reconnected the panel it even popped up saying GSYNC display connected...but it is still blank of my screen.

*** is going on? This is my second Swift. The first I returned some months ago due to a malfunction and now this. Starting to get pissed off.

EDIT: NVM -- it looks like my Swift was randomly set to 133hz ? Changing it back to 144hz solved it....


----------



## DELA360

thanks bud i love this monitor so far do you guys upscale thru windows 8 ?


----------



## micorawrus

Hey guys, I've been thinking about getting this monitor but I tend to switch from my gaming pc to my work macbook. Will this monitor work with macs if I use a displayport to mini displayport/thunderbolt cable? I dont care if the g-sync works when plugged into the mac since I'll be working on spread sheets most of the time.


----------



## Pliskin

I seem to have lost the ability to run the monitor at 144Hz, has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## DELA360

piskin go to screen resolution from desktop then right click the monitor #1 or whichever it is properties monitor tab and change the hz mine changes all the time thought it was bc i got mulitple monitors


----------



## DELA360




----------



## Pliskin

Thanks for the reply, but my drop down menu only goes up to 120Hz now.


----------



## DELA360

which gpu do you have and are you using the DISPLAYPORT cable


----------



## vladz

Guys question anyway i have 980 sli then i play crysis 3 of course on game settings i need to disable vsync but gsync not working, so i try to enable vsync on game settings then gsync working ????

And why on asus pg278q support there is no driver inf for windows 8.1 so i installed windows 8 version of driver inf its that ok? Anyway my os is windiws 8.1 thanks!!!


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> which gpu do you have and are you using the DISPLAYPORT cable


this monitor has only one input which is DP


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pliskin*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but my drop down menu only goes up to 120Hz now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> this monitor has only one input which is DP


True however you could be using a dvi to display port or hdmi to display port cable.. Not saying that's the case, but it is possible to have it hooked to a computer differently..

I have never had the 144 disappear for me as an option. I have had it reset to 60 but was able to move it back to 144 without problem. Not sure if that is software related or hardware related with the monitor. Are all of the options set to default within the monitor/software? Since its implied that it was there and now its gone so honestly have to start eliminating items. Refresh the software for the video cards etc.. make sure monitor is set to default settings..


----------



## Pliskin

Clean driver install didn't fix it. Looks like I'll be contacting asus. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## Raxus

Picked up the monitor. December build. Ran tests on it all night, not seeing this whole pixel inversion thing.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Picked up the monitor. December build. Ran tests on it all night, not seeing this whole pixel inversion thing.


Probably because it doesn't rear it's ugly head for a few months in most cases.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Probably because it doesn't rear it's ugly head for a few months in most cases.


Considering people on this forum and a few others say their release day monitors have yet to show these issues, I imagine that's overblown as well.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Considering people on this forum and a few others say their release day monitors have yet to show these issues, I imagine that's overblown as well.


Was speaking from experience, mine was perfect for nearly 4 months then one day pixel inversion up the wazoo. A few days later it died completely.

I really hope you have a gem of a monitor, as when it was working it was really an awesome piece of equipment


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Was speaking from experience, mine was perfect for nearly 4 months then one day pixel inversion up the wazoo. A few days later it died completely.
> 
> I really hope you have a gem of a monitor, as when it was working it was really an awesome piece of equipment


The good thing is the three year solid warranty. Unlike most I've had an excellent time with Asus RMA support, I've sent back an $1800 RoG laptop twice. It took a while (bout a month) but both times I received my laptop back with the issues resolved. So I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Raxus

And I had my hpZr2740w die on me twice, so I'm very used to dealing with RMAs. HP customer service was excellent as well


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Picked up the monitor. December build. Ran tests on it all night, not seeing this whole pixel inversion thing.


mine is December build as well, and no issues so far. hope it stays like this.


----------



## kalston

July build going strong. But yeah, 3 years warranty and the shop is next door anyway. It'd be annoying to have to RMA it but not the end of the world (I'd have to grab a monitor cos I got no backup though







would be a good excuse to try the Acer IPS eh...)


----------



## Lorcar

Reinstall the driver from zero seems to solve the problem...you should try it...


----------



## DELA360

really wish i had the money for 2 more of these displays plus maybe 2 more 970s to 2 titans would be so sweeeeeeeet using these monitors in surround


----------



## medgart

Does this pixel inversion issue appear only when G-Sync is on? Have anyone tried Adaptive VSync instead of G-Sync? I'm just curious is there a big difference between G-Sync and Adaptive VSync in reality?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> really wish i had the money for 2 more of these displays plus maybe 2 more 970s to 2 titans would be so sweeeeeeeet using these monitors in surround


Titan X sli and Swift surround









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/nizzen setup.jpg.html


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Nice setup


----------



## soulwrath

thinking of ditching the Swift for the XB270HU


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> thinking of ditching the Swift for the XB270HU


I have a swift and the XB270HU is waiting for me at home, recently purchased the swift so I can still return it. I'll post some thoughts this evening in the XB270HU thread.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I have a swift and the XB270HU is waiting for me at home, recently purchased the swift so I can still return it. I'll post some thoughts this evening in the XB270HU thread.


LOL Same... purchased the swift cause i couldnt wait.. now I am biting my nails -_- probably returning the swift as soon as I see that the XB27HU is being shipped lmao


----------



## vladz

I owned a swift but now im waiting my new xb270hu to be arrive at my home 

But my swift is 3 months old i think im not sure so i dont have a choice to return it maybe im going to rma it because of pixel inversion and if there is an option to refund it im going to choose that....

But i want to test first this ips and 4ms monitor because pixel inversion on my swift killing my game time....


----------



## DRen72

No pixel inversion on the Acer, but it does have IPS Glow in the corners. Especially bottom right.


----------



## vladz

Yah but pixel inversion its so noticeable on games thats why i cant live with that so annoying i have 980 sli and i love eye candy on my games...

But ips glow i dont have any idea whats the effect on that on gaming?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> LOL Same... purchased the swift cause i couldnt wait.. now I am biting my nails -_- probably returning the swift as soon as I see that the XB27HU is being shipped lmao


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> I owned a swift but now im waiting my new xb270hu to be arrive at my home
> 
> But my swift is 3 months old i think im not sure so i dont have a choice to return it maybe im going to rma it because of pixel inversion and if there is an option to refund it im going to choose that....
> 
> But i want to test first this ips and 4ms monitor because pixel inversion on my swift killing my game time....


You wont be dissapointed, just remember the screen comes in at 100% brightness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Yah but pixel inversion its so noticeable on games thats why i cant live with that so annoying i have 980 sli and i love eye candy on my games...
> 
> But ips glow i dont have any idea whats the effect on that on gaming?


Ive owned several ips monitors, never bothered me much. It's not like backlight bleed, it's hard to explain.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Thank you sir raxus for feedback hopefully my xb270hu have no issues like pixel inversion.

What do you mean 100% brightness? A default settings? So what is the best settings on brightness?

one last question sir and im gonna ask here because acer xb270hu thread is overflow. What is the good or budget color calibration tool? Spyder? My budget is 200$ thanks sir!


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Thank you sir raxus for feedback hopefully my xb270hu have no issues like pixel inversion.
> 
> What do you mean 100% brightness? A default settings? So what is the best settings on brightness?
> 
> one last question sir and im gonna ask here because acer xb270hu thread is overflow. What is the good or budget color calibration tool? Spyder? My budget is 200$ thanks sir!


I don't think IPS has inversion issues. They talked about calibration tools in the acer thread.


----------



## Levene

Hi Vladz,

For Photographic use right? Games won't look pretty if you calibrate for color accuracy.

I don't recommend the Spyder 4 range (latest models) professionals don't use them as they can calibrate inaccurately. The industry standard is the X-Rite i1Display Pro (they cost more but it's worth it)

Make sure when you start calibrating set the monitor to 100 cd/m2, 6500K and gamma 2.2 as a start point for a more accurate calibration.

If your monitor doesn't have an Internal Look-up Table (LUT) that can be written to when calibrated e.g. Monitors like the EIZO ColorEdge CG277, NEC MultiSync PA272W you will be relying on the graphics cards/computer to make the adjustments which isn't ideal as it's not stable (colors will shift) and you will need to calibrate just before you do any photographic work.

Kind regards,
Levene
PS: If you have any further questions just holla


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> You wont be dissapointed, just remember the screen comes in at 100% brightness.
> Ive owned several ips monitors, never bothered me much. It's not like backlight bleed, it's hard to explain.


So, you prefer the Acer to the ASUS?

I'm thinking about looking into swapping mine. Nothing wrong with my Swift, but there's nothing wrong with richer colors and 0 inversion.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> So, you prefer the Acer to the ASUS?
> 
> I'm thinking about looking into swapping mine. Nothing wrong with my Swift, but there's nothing wrong with richer colors and 0 inversion.


I prefer it because I'm used to IPS 1440p 60hz. The swift felt like a trade off for me. The acer feels like I haven't compromised anything for 144hz and Gsync.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I don't think IPS has inversion issues. They talked about calibration tools in the acer thread.


I dont think it does from what I've been reading, I could be tempted but I'm not that fussy about color quality and that Acer is so ugly compared to the Swift.


----------



## DELA360

ok i know most people did not buy this monitor to watch blurays but i just started one and it wanted to lower my res down to 24hz do you guys do that or leave it on 144hz thanks in advance also i got a free pair of 3d vision glasses with my gpu are they any good? or similar to my samsung led 3d glasses


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> ok i know most people did not buy this monitor to watch blurays but i just started one and it wanted to lower my res down to 24hz do you guys do that or leave it on 144hz thanks in advance also i got a free pair of 3d vision glasses with my gpu are they any good? or similar to my samsung led 3d glasses


No point doing that since 6x24hz = 144hz. This monitor performs best at 144hz overall.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> ok i know most people did not buy this monitor to watch blurays but i just started one and it wanted to lower my res down to 24hz do you guys do that or leave it on 144hz thanks in advance also i got a free pair of 3d vision glasses with my gpu are they any good? or similar to my samsung led 3d glasses


for nvidia 3d vision you need the emitter and glasses:

http://www.amazon.com/Nvidia-Vision-Wireless-Glasses-942-11431-0007-001/dp/B005XULTG6/ref=sr_1_1?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1428064134&sr=8-1&keywords=nvidia+vision+2+kit


----------



## primoadamp

Has anyone figured out how to change the built in crosshairs? They are so god awful and large it makes them useless in most fps games.

I just want something small or smaller versions of what are there now.


----------



## Costas

^^^

Apart from positioning there are no other user adjustments as far as the crosshairs are concerned.

Does anyone actually use these...?


----------



## primoadamp

I would use them if it wasn't so obtrusive.


----------



## vladz

If you play bf4 hardcore i think thats helpful


----------



## killuchen

Any csgo players here willing to share their monitor and nvcp brightness settings etc?


----------



## Renairy

OK. ive tried everything. NV control panel color settings, brightness, gamma, monitor settings.

But for the life of me, i cannot get the ugly brightness/washed out look.

My $90 monitor looked more vibrant and that's not good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> OK. ive tried everything. NV control panel color settings, brightness, gamma, monitor settings.


Have you tried loading an ICC profile specific to the Swift?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> OK. ive tried everything. NV control panel color settings, brightness, gamma, monitor settings.
> 
> But for the life of me, i cannot get the ugly brightness/washed out look.
> 
> My $90 monitor looked more vibrant and that's not good. Thanks in advance.


It is a TN panel... It is a bit washed out and too bright. In games it will be generally fine (from my exp).


----------



## Renairy

Well i found the problem guys.
And it is not the monitor. You also do not need to get any ICC profiles to fix it....

It is the Nvidia RGB Bug.
For years, Nvidia has had a bug where full screen gaming/video will set the color range to "Limited" (16-235) instead of the "Full" *when using HDMI or DisplayPort*.
This results in the washedout/bright image we all hate. The collateral damage though, makes us think our ROG swift isn't as nice as the money we paid for it.

Here's a tool i found that forces "Full" RGB in the registry. I personally have tried it and it works nicely.
You will need to use it after each Driver install until Nvidia get off their arse and fix it.

My ROG swift is looking gorgeous now without the washed out image. I was about to return it too !

Enjoy !









NV_RGBFullRangeToggle.zip 6k .zip file

*Run as admin.* Restart PC after apply.

Might start a new thread for exposure.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Well i found the problem guys.
> And it is not the monitor. You also do not need to get any ICC profiles to fix it....
> 
> It is the Nvidia RGB Bug.
> For years, Nvidia has had a bug where full screen gaming/video will set the color range to "Limited" (16-235) instead of the "Full" *when using HDMI or DisplayPort*.
> This results in the washedout/bright image we all hate. The collateral damage though, makes us think our ROG swift isn't as nice as the money we paid for it.
> 
> Here's a tool i found that forces "Full" RGB in the registry. I personally have tried it and it works nicely.
> You will need to use it after each Driver install until Nvidia get off their arse and fix it.
> 
> My ROG swift is looking gorgeous now without the washed out image. I was about to return it too !
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV_RGBFullRangeToggle.zip 6k .zip file
> 
> *Run as admin.* Restart PC after apply.
> 
> Might start a new thread for exposure.


Why that does not happen on other screens then?


----------



## vladz

^^^

Thats a hdmi bug only.

display port is not affected on that issue.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Thats a hdmi bug only.
> 
> display port is not affected on that issue.


This has finally been officially fixed in the new beta driver 347.09.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/523992/tip-for-nvidia-users-using-hdmi-and-getting-accurate-color-format/


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Thats a hdmi bug only.
> 
> display port is not affected on that issue.


That's not true, Display Port was in fact affected.
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54820850

And might i add, if Display Port wasn't affected.... why is my problem fixed ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> This has finally been officially fixed in the new beta driver 347.09.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/523992/tip-for-nvidia-users-using-hdmi-and-getting-accurate-color-format/


You are semi correct, the fix only applied to desktop and video. *Not full screen Game*.
The tool i provided will reg edit to make it include full screen game.

.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> hi im going to ask this question again, everytime I set my monitor(swift) to 144hz and take note no applications running, no game the only application is open is the hwinfo64 and my vram clock is kicking full clock which is 1752(x4)MHz doing nothing like I said no applications open its that normal??? that's why I set my refresh rate to 120hz(normal gpu clock and vram clock idle) instead of 144hz...
> 
> I want to share my wallpaper hehehe http://wallpaperswide.com/superbubble-wallpapers.html


it's normal


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> That's not true, Display Port was in fact affected.
> You are semi correct, the fix only applied to desktop and video. *Not full screen Game*.
> The tool i provided will reg edit to make it include full screen game.


I've used many monitors lately... LG 34UC97, PG287Q, PG278Q, UP3214Q, UP2715K... none had such an issue except for PG278Q and slightly PB278Q - TN panels.

I haven't see a TN panel in a long time before that, but - since I'm using DP exclusively, how do you explain I haven't noticed that bug on my 780Ti, 970, 980 and TitanX then with other displays?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've used many monitors lately... LG 34UC97, PG287Q, PG278Q, UP3214Q, UP2715K... none had such an issue except for PG278Q and slightly PB278Q - TN panels.
> 
> I haven't see a TN panel in a long time before that, but - since I'm using DP exclusively, how do you explain I haven't noticed that bug on my 780Ti, 970, 980 and TitanX then with other displays?


Mmm.. strange, it must of been a placebo affect for me. I did try both modes to compare and not much difference


----------



## mosfetx

Anybody knows of a solid displayport cable to use with this monitor? other the one included in the package of course.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosfetx*
> 
> Anybody knows of a solid displayport cable to use with this monitor? other the one included in the package of course.


This is the cable that I am currently using. I have been using it since I got the monitor and havent had one issue.

Cable Matters® Gold Plated DisplayPort to DisplayPort Cable 15 Feet - 4K Resolution Ready - Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> This is the cable that I am currently using. I have been using it since I got the monitor and havent had one issue.
> 
> Cable Matters® Gold Plated DisplayPort to DisplayPort Cable 15 Feet - 4K Resolution Ready - Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


^me too!


----------



## mosfetx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> This is the cable that I am currently using. I have been using it since I got the monitor and havent had one issue.
> 
> Cable Matters® Gold Plated DisplayPort to DisplayPort Cable 15 Feet - 4K Resolution Ready - Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


One question before I order, do you let your computer sleep? If yes, does the monitor come back from sleep just fine? Does gsync ever stops working for you and you have to reboot for it to kick in again (especially after sleeps)?

I would appreciate answers to these questions because I'm trying to solve an issue on my side.

Thanks!


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosfetx*
> 
> One question before I order, do you let your computer sleep? If yes, does the monitor come back from sleep just fine? Does gsync ever stops working for you and you have to reboot for it to kick in again (especially after sleeps)?
> 
> I would appreciate answers to these questions because I'm trying to solve an issue on my side.
> 
> Thanks!


Nope, Never let the system sleep. Mine is on 24/7. However when I have done sleep just messing around, i havent noticed any issue afterwards.. My monitor never sleeps.. all power management is set to 100% all the time.

So you are not getting gsysnc to work in games after you wake from sleep? Seems strange.


----------



## mosfetx

@kilthro, ya sleep is causing my gsync to stop functioning and I have to reboot to get gsync again. Apparently a bunch of other users reported this problem on geforce forums and reddit. If I keep my system on 24/7 I get no problems.

@mtbiker033, do you use sleep? if so, mind answering the questions I've asked to kilthro?


----------



## emsj86

Looks as if I can pick up this monitor off someone for under. 600. But it's from 10/2014. Did the older ones have issuses. Now in told it has none and no dead pixels. But figure I ask what to look for


----------



## Jue

Hello guys, I've been thinking about purchasing this monitor next next week. Do you guys have any recommendation for GPU (Nvidia) to get the most out of it ? I've been thinking about purchasing Titan X for it, how do you think that will hold up ?


----------



## vladz

if u have a budget fine go to titan x of course. but 980 can drive this monitor just play your settings and remember the native resolution of this monitor is 1440p so is it ok to disable AA but it depends on the game of course....


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> if u have a budget fine go to titan x of course. but 980 can drive this monitor just play your settings and remember the native resolution of this monitor is 1440p so is it ok to disable AA but it depends on the game of course....


So are you saying I'll need to drop down some quality settings per game to play on this monitor with single GPU for acceptable framesrates ? I know that I can dial down the AA but I'm looking to keep other settingsst max really.


----------



## vladz

^^^

Mostly AA(antialising) but on 1440p without AA is still beatiful. But it depends to you if you want to reach or constant 144fps you need to sacrifice some settings but AA eat a lot of frame rates. I play bf4 ultra settings without AA(ssao only) my framerates is 144fps thats before because right now i have 2x 980.

I have 980 sli but single 980 is enough. If you have budget for titan x go for it.

970>980>titan x

You can try acer xb270hu much better and rich color because its ips panel. So far no issues only dead pixel...


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Mostly AA(antialising) but on 1440p without AA is still beatiful. But it depends to you if you want to reach or constant 144fps you need to sacrifice some settings but AA eat a lot of frame rates. I play bf4 ultra settings without AA(ssao only) my framerates is 144fps thats before because right now i have 2x 980.
> 
> I have 980 sli but single 980 is enough. If you have budget for titan x go for it.
> 
> 970>980>titan x
> 
> You can try acer xb270hu much better and rich color because its ips panel. So far no issues only dead pixel...


That's understandable. I'm currently on a 1080p 144hz display, can't go back to a 60hz one now. I'm upgrading my rig to Titan X (mainly because I prefer a one card solution to SLI) but I think that's overkill for 1080p so the monitor has to be upgraded aswell.

What I don't want happening is purchasing a 1440p to find out that I'm getting consistently low frame rates across the board. I've never had a GSYNC monitor before, but I've done some reading about it. It seems that even when frame rate fluctuates on a GSYNC monitor it's perceived smoother than on a regular 144hz monitor?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jue*
> 
> Hello guys, I've been thinking about purchasing this monitor next next week. Do you guys have any recommendation for GPU (Nvidia) to get the most out of it ? I've been thinking about purchasing Titan X for it, how do you think that will hold up ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Mostly AA(antialising) but on 1440p without AA is still beatiful. But it depends to you if you want to reach or constant 144fps you need to sacrifice some settings but AA eat a lot of frame rates. I play bf4 ultra settings without AA(ssao only) my framerates is 144fps thats before because right now i have 2x 980.
> 
> I have 980 sli but single 980 is enough. If you have budget for titan x go for it.
> 
> 970>980>titan x
> 
> *You can try acer xb270hu much better and rich color because its ips panel.* So far no issues only dead pixel...
Click to expand...

As vladz said (+Rep), as long as your doing such quality upgrades you really need to take a hard look at the Acer XB270HU 1440p/IPS/144Hz/(superior)G-Sync - *HERE* ... detals in the 1st post (OP) ... They just hit the market last week and for the appx same price they are superior in every way except for some build/frame quality differences IMO ... There is no comparison in PQ/color with IPS vs TN at any resolution and comparable refresh rates! ... As a former owner of the Swift you will find many comments like *THIS* throughout those threads ...

Also use the advanced search within the thread for "users" Swolern / Raxus to name a few that traded in their Swifts for the XB270HU ... if your going to spend that kind of money for upgrades you owe it to yourself to do a little more research


----------



## vladz

^^^^

+144hz

@jue

Try the xb270hu sir its ips and 144hz gsync... Just wait the availabilty because right now its out of stock


----------



## Russ369

Hey guys, im currently looking at some 2560x1440 monitors and came across this. I currently downscale my 1080p to 1440p, which helps the image quality in general.

My question is, whats the difference from having a native 1440p vs just downscaling a 1080p monitor?

Gsync is an interesting feature since I hate tearing, but im having a hard time spending $1000 bucks on a monitor... Are there some decent options at 2560x1440 besides this one? Or should I look at some 21:9 monitors?

Also wondering what the best option would be with a single 970 at hand...

So many options, not sure where to go


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> I currently downscale my 1080p to 1440p, which helps the image quality in general.


.. what?

down scaling = going up in resolution?


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> .. what?
> 
> down scaling = going up in resolution?


Yeah something like that, maybe im using the wrong word... Whatever the DSR thing does for nvidia...


----------



## arbok26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Well i found the problem guys.
> And it is not the monitor. You also do not need to get any ICC profiles to fix it....
> 
> It is the Nvidia RGB Bug.
> For years, Nvidia has had a bug where full screen gaming/video will set the color range to "Limited" (16-235) instead of the "Full" *when using HDMI or DisplayPort*.
> This results in the washedout/bright image we all hate. The collateral damage though, makes us think our ROG swift isn't as nice as the money we paid for it.
> 
> Here's a tool i found that forces "Full" RGB in the registry. I personally have tried it and it works nicely.
> You will need to use it after each Driver install until Nvidia get off their arse and fix it.
> 
> My ROG swift is looking gorgeous now without the washed out image. I was about to return it too !
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV_RGBFullRangeToggle.zip 6k .zip file
> 
> *Run as admin.* Restart PC after apply.
> 
> Might start a new thread for exposure.


So this is for all TN panels then?

Possible to take a before and after photo? I'm trying to decide between a TN panel xb240h and IPS xb270hu. It's half the price so I'm kind of considering it if the colors are close enough!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Yeah something like that, maybe im using the wrong word... Whatever the DSR thing does for nvidia...


I used to downscale from 1440p to 1080p and going native 1440p was a much bigger upgrade, visually, than I had anticipated. 1080p becomes unacceptable shortly thereafter.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I used to downscale from 1440p to 1080p and going native 1440p was a much bigger upgrade, visually, than I had anticipated. 1080p becomes unacceptable shortly thereafter.


Yeah I figured. One thing that bothers me about downscaling is that for some odd reason, some games FPS is locked at 30 when i put vsync on, while others like Battlefield and Diablo fun at 60fps even at 1440p. Thats partially why I was looking at a G-sync monitor.

So my question is, if I get a native 1440p monitor, will all my games cap at 60fps instead of the 30 i was getting? If so, then I'll just grab a non-rog PB278Q for like half the cost...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Yeah I figured. One thing that bothers me about downscaling is that for some odd reason, some games FPS is locked at 30 when i put vsync on, while others like Battlefield and Diablo fun at 60fps even at 1440p. Thats partially why I was looking at a G-sync monitor.
> 
> So my question is, if I get a native 1440p monitor, will all my games cap at 60fps instead of the 30 i was getting? If so, then I'll just grab a non-rog PB278Q for like half the cost...


If you use the same method of v-sync then it will still cap at 30 where it did before. Adaptive v-sync doesn't have that issue. If you use g-sync, then no it won't be capped to anything but the 30hz-144hz range.


----------



## Falkentyne

I think it's called upscaling, not downscaling.


----------



## Hl86

In "some" games where you can go single gpu, the smoothness is so much better with gsync. Only reason i hate sli.


----------



## Babryn25

Thinking about buying this monitor. Almost was ready to checkout before reading about that pixel inversion problem. One thing I did not understand, is that a problem of every single screen produced or is it something you can happen to get if you unlucky?


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> Thinking about buying this monitor. Almost was ready to checkout before reading about that pixel inversion problem. One thing I did not understand, is that a problem of every single screen produced or is it something you can happen to get if you unlucky?


Well I've had mine for 6months and it does not have that problem, best screen I've ever owned


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babryn25*
> 
> Thinking about buying this monitor. Almost was ready to checkout before reading about that pixel inversion problem. One thing I did not understand, is that a problem of every single screen produced or is it something you can happen to get if you unlucky?


Unfortunately, EVERY SINGLE monitor has the dreaded pixel inversion problem regardless of what their owners claim. The only question is how serious the issue is. Some monitors have it worse than others. People might not notice the pixel inversion and say it does not exist, but believe me, it is always there. The problem is accentuated when you use Nvidia 3D vision. In that mode, the pixel inversion is simply unmistakable. I am waiting for another vendor to produce a 1440p monitor that supports 3D so that I can dump the Swift.


----------



## vladz

what do you think guys the acer xb270hu is much better color on gaming compare to our rog swift??? I wish someone do an effort compare a picture and gaming side by side who is much better color or much smoother.....


----------



## ScarletStreak

Display has been great for me! No dead pixels and picture is so smooth at 144hz, love it. Color is great as well. There's just one thing that has been bothering me lately.
My ROG swift has been defaulting to 60hz on startup. I keep setting it to 60hz in the Nvidia Control Panel, but it keeps defaulting back to 60hz.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> what do you think guys the acer xb270hu is much better color on gaming compare to our rog swift??? I wish someone do an effort compare a picture and gaming side by side who is much better color or much smoother.....


Check out this website, i'm sure they have reviewed it and compared it to the ROG Swift.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews.htm

EDIT: Here it is: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

The Acer monitor on paper looks amazing, specially being a IPS and it's fast with no lag!


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScarletStreak*
> 
> Display has been great for me! No dead pixels and picture is so smooth at 144hz, love it. Color is great as well. There's just one thing that has been bothering me lately.
> My ROG swift has been defaulting to 60hz on startup. I keep setting it to 60hz in the Nvidia Control Panel, but it keeps defaulting back to 60hz.


Try uninstalling the drivers, restarting and doing a clean install of the drivers.


----------



## medgart

So does this pixel inversion only exist when in 3D? No issues with that when you don't use 3D?


----------



## vladz

^^^^

I saw a lot of pixel inversion on far cry 4 but my other game dont have pixel inversion for example shadow of mordor,resident evil,revelation and bf4 multiplayer maybe a little but its not noticeable....

Edit: thats not 3d mode anyway i dont play on 3d mode...


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> I saw a lot of pixel inversion on far cry 4 but my other game dont have pixel inversion for example shadow of mordor,resident evil,revelation and bf4 multiplayer maybe a little but its not noticeable....


I don't know what's wrong with FC4 but I had a lot of ghosting issues with it on different monitors, I had to try different AA settings to fix it.


----------



## ScarletStreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with FC4 but I had a lot of ghdosting issues with it on different monitors, I had to try different AA settings to fix it.


FC4 is terrible on my monitor because of the Dunia2 engine's technique of LOD loading... just leaves behind pixelated images as the new ones load... just looks like dogcrap.
(Downplayed in the video because of youtube's compression... much much more noticable when playing.) It's most noticeable at 0:26


----------



## vladz

^^^

The one i saw on the clothes its that a pixel inversion?


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Unfortunately, EVERY SINGLE monitor has the dreaded pixel inversion problem regardless of what their owners claim. The only question is how serious the issue is. Some monitors have it worse than others. People might not notice the pixel inversion and say it does not exist, but believe me, it is always there. The problem is accentuated when you use Nvidia 3D vision. In that mode, the pixel inversion is simply unmistakable. I am waiting for another vendor to produce a 1440p monitor that supports 3D so that I can dump the Swift.


Thanks for feedback. I will look something else now.


----------



## medgart

So are you guys saying that there is pixel inversion on some games and there isn't on others at all? If that's the case then maybe it's not because of the monitor itself but the game engines, drivers, g-sync module? Looks like the new IPS monitor from Acer doen't have pixel inversion, so in the ROG SWIFT it's probably because of the G-sync module? What if you turn off G-sync, is there pixel inversion then? If it still exists with G-sync off then it's the monitor, if not then it's the module?


----------



## astrixx

We're excited to welcome @ASUS and their new 27" WQHD gaming monitor to the #FreeSync family!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585471166124527618%2Fphoto%2F1


----------



## vladz

^^^
Yuck freesync so amd gpu arrghhh lol just kidding 
Quote:


> So are you guys saying that there is pixel inversion on some games and there isn't on others at all? If that's the case then maybe it's not because of the monitor itself but the game engines, drivers, g-sync module? Looks like the new IPS monitor from Acer doen't have pixel inversion, so in the ROG SWIFT it's probably because of the G-sync module? What if you turn off G-sync, is there pixel inversion then? If it still exists with G-sync off then it's the monitor, if not then it's the module?


Yah on far cry 4 pixel inversion its so obvious i tried to disable gsync but still pixel inversion is still noticeable.

No pixel inversion on shadow of mordor,re revelation 2,crysis 3,ryse son of rome etc....


----------



## Hambone07si

I just picked one up today along with my 2nd 780ti. everything installed and starting to run some benching and games. played some battlefield hardline first and I have to say wow to g-sync for sure. what a different look to gaming compared to running v-sync locked at 60 fps. Loving it so far.


----------



## vladz

If you used 1080p and 60hz before then rog swift is worth the upgrade specially on 1440p and gsync. Gsync=less hassle why? Because you dont need to think if your system can handle vsync or if you try to disable vsync the game does not look smooth.

The first time i tried rog swift on bf4 multiplayer i felt i like to cry(lol) but if you got immune everything is normal again but You will not come back to 60hz or 1080p again or you can live without gsync again, well not all but just for me


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I just picked one up today along with my 2nd 780ti. everything installed and starting to run some benching and games. played some battlefield hardline first and I have to say wow to g-sync for sure. what a different look to gaming compared to running v-sync locked at 60 fps. Loving it so far.


Whoa, you are loving it? That is a very strong emotion. I on the other hand can only love the warm embrace of a good looking girl


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Whoa, you are loving it? That is a very strong emotion. I on the other hand can only love the warm embrace of a good looking girl


LMAO, I love a LOT of things in life besides just a good looking girl. Good looking girl comes with a lot more problems then a PC







. I've been a pc gamer / builder / tweaker for a long time and played across many setups and different resolutions on all kinds of screen sizes. My first impressions with Nvidia Surround / Eyefinity was like WOW, but still had that same look / feel to what you were seeing in all. Gaming on this new Asus with G-sync and 780ti's in Sli, it just has a totally different look and feel IMO. It has such a smoothness to it that it doesn't really look like I am seeing a screen playing a game. It's more like looking through a piece of glass that has a playdo ish figure moving around as if it was a real thing vs a video. I think it's just because it's smoother than before with no blur and the response time is so fast. Asus has made one hell of a product here but I think its more on Nvidia's technology of G-sync that is really the one to give the credit to.

I played some Battlefield Hardline for a little bit on single player with ultra settings at 2560x1440 to see what the new 780ti sli setup could do. I was playing everything on 1 780ti on my Dell 30" 2560x1600 monitor before this, but was capped at 60fps because that lcd is 60hz. One thing I do have to say tho is the Asus does not have anywhere near the same color quality of the Dell IPS panel but that was a given being a TN panel and I knew that before buying. Once you play on a monitor like that you get use to the quality of the colors and whatnot, but it's not so bad. Everything else that's way better still overpowers the colors IMO. I need to do a calibration on the Asus Swift today and install some other games. I fired up some BF4 single player for a bit and was amazed in that one as well. So nice looking it makes me want to go back and play some of my favorite games from the past. I then fired up some online CoD BO's 2 and jumped in a multiplayer match to see what the 144fps would do. I haven't played that in over a year or so at least. I don't remember what gun setup I used the most to get the most kills but I just picked the 1st custom setup and gave it a go. 1st match I just destroyed people and had like a 26 - 7 match and took 2nd place. It is so easy to destroy people in that game running with G-sync and at 144fps locked the whole time. I do remember that CoD online I always played with V-sync off because the extra frame rate made a huge difference for me, but there was tearing and it didn't look as good. G-sync really makes a difference and so does the 144hz. I'm kinda wishing I went with a 120hz monitor now instead of my Dell 30" 60hz for the past 2 years, but O-well







..

I am liking this new Swift and will be testing a lot more over the next few days. Anyone have any tips for me on the monitor settings and whatnot feel free to chime in. I am still looking over the pages on this thread to see what others have said. Always so much to read on


----------



## Fishballs

delete lol, didnt read post above. Congrats on the new monitor! I look forward to your further testing and results!


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, I love a LOT of things in life besides just a good looking girl. Good looking girl comes with a lot more problems then a PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been a pc gamer / builder / tweaker for a long time and played across many setups and different resolutions on all kinds of screen sizes. My first impressions with Nvidia Surround / Eyefinity was like WOW, but still had that same look / feel to what you were seeing in all. Gaming on this new Asus with G-sync and 780ti's in Sli, it just has a totally different look and feel IMO. It has such a smoothness to it that it doesn't really look like I am seeing a screen playing a game. It's more like looking through a piece of glass that has a playdo ish figure moving around as if it was a real thing vs a video. I think it's just because it's smoother than before with no blur and the response time is so fast. Asus has made one hell of a product here but I think its more on Nvidia's technology of G-sync that is really the one to give the credit to.
> 
> I played some Battlefield Hardline for a little bit on single player with ultra settings at 2560x1440 to see what the new 780ti sli setup could do. I was playing everything on 1 780ti on my Dell 30" 2560x1600 monitor before this, but was capped at 60fps because that lcd is 60hz. One thing I do have to say tho is the Asus does not have anywhere near the same color quality of the Dell IPS panel but that was a given being a TN panel and I knew that before buying. Once you play on a monitor like that you get use to the quality of the colors and whatnot, but it's not so bad. Everything else that's way better still overpowers the colors IMO. I need to do a calibration on the Asus Swift today and install some other games. I fired up some BF4 single player for a bit and was amazed in that one as well. So nice looking it makes me want to go back and play some of my favorite games from the past. I then fired up some online CoD BO's 2 and jumped in a multiplayer match to see what the 144fps would do. I haven't played that in over a year or so at least. I don't remember what gun setup I used the most to get the most kills but I just picked the 1st custom setup and gave it a go. 1st match I just destroyed people and had like a 26 - 7 match and took 2nd place. It is so easy to destroy people in that game running with G-sync and at 144fps locked the whole time. I do remember that CoD online I always played with V-sync off because the extra frame rate made a huge difference for me, but there was tearing and it didn't look as good. G-sync really makes a difference and so does the 144hz. I'm kinda wishing I went with a 120hz monitor now instead of my Dell 30" 60hz for the past 2 years, but O-well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> I am liking this new Swift and will be testing a lot more over the next few days. Anyone have any tips for me on the monitor settings and whatnot feel free to chime in. I am still looking over the pages on this thread to see what others have said. Always so much to read on


There is so many tips and information regarding specifics across the 100s of pages across this thread. When I have time I try and find my research from last year but I do recall staying away from 144fps capped. try 141-143. Gsync caps out at 144fps, anything at 144fps with gsync on, and you are creating miniscule input lag if you are a scientist and care about technical numbers.


----------



## kiwiis

Has anyone tried the new 350 series drivers posted and observed any different behavior with G-SYNC? I seem to be getting the red light/G-SYNC mode on the desktop and in non-fullscreen games now where previously G-SYNC only turned on for fullscreen games. No mention of this in the 350 hotfix patch notes so it's either a cosmetic bug or G-SYNC is really on everywhere now...


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiis*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new 350 series drivers posted and observed any different behavior with G-SYNC? I seem to be getting the red light/G-SYNC mode on the desktop and in non-fullscreen games now where previously G-SYNC only turned on for fullscreen games. No mention of this in the 350 hotfix patch notes so it's either a cosmetic bug or G-SYNC is really on everywhere now...


Yes I, m seeing that behavior with the latest hot fix driver, kind of thinking a new driver may be out next week for GTA V so hopefully it will be fixed and back to normal.


----------



## kiwiis

What's wrong with being able to use G-SYNC more of the time? I hope it's intended since G-SYNC is the selling point on these monitors.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> So are you guys saying that there is pixel inversion on some games and there isn't on others at all? If that's the case then maybe it's not because of the monitor itself but the game engines, drivers, g-sync module? Looks like the new IPS monitor from Acer doen't have pixel inversion, so in the ROG SWIFT it's probably because of the G-sync module? What if you turn off G-sync, is there pixel inversion then? If it still exists with G-sync off then it's the monitor, if not then it's the module?


I can add this....I have both the Swift and the Acer. Pixel Inversion was noticeable in almost every game to some degree with the Swift, especially bright colored games. Not so much on darker games. It was destracting and very bad in 3D.

Whenever I would turn off G-Sync using the nVidia control panel, the inversion would go away....but that defeats the purpose of the monitor. I know others mentioned the inversion remained when they disabled G-Sync but in my case it resolved it.

The Acer simply has no inversion. So I can now enjoy G-Sync. While the Acer has the obvious. IPS glow in darker content, it's not as destracting to me as the inversion issue was. Plus the Acer destroys the Swift in daily use....colors, view angle and it's super fast when gaming.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> So are you guys saying that there is pixel inversion on some games and there isn't on others at all? If that's the case then maybe it's not because of the monitor itself but the game engines, drivers, g-sync module? Looks like the new IPS monitor from Acer doen't have pixel inversion, so in the ROG SWIFT it's probably because of the G-sync module? What if you turn off G-sync, is there pixel inversion then? If it still exists with G-sync off then it's the monitor, if not then it's the module?


Do you work for Asus?
Yes, blame the GAME MORE! Just as bad as blaming the customer.

How come my non gsync Benq XL2720Z has NO pixel inversion?
How come my VG248QE has NO pixel inversion?

No, it's NOT the game engine.
and I saw people say they got inversion with gsync off. so I don't know but its NOT the game engine.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I can add this....I have both the Swift and the Acer. Pixel Inversion was noticeable in almost every game to some degree with the Swift, especially bright colored games. Not so much on darker games. It was destracting and very bad in 3D.
> 
> Whenever I would turn off G-Sync using the nVidia control panel, the inversion would go away....but that defeats the purpose of the monitor. I know others mentioned the inversion remained when they disabled G-Sync but in my case it resolved it.
> 
> The Acer simply has no inversion. So I can now enjoy G-Sync. While the Acer has the obvious. IPS glow in darker content, it's not as destracting to me as the inversion issue was. Plus the Acer destroys the Swift in daily use....colors, view angle and it's super fast when gaming.


What Acer? New IPS 144?

Btw, the purpose of monitor is 144Hz and LMB also, not only G-Sync.


----------



## 7eleven

Hi,

I just wanted to make a poll between those who tried or own(ed) both ACER XB270HU and ASUS ROG Swift :
which one do you prefer?

you can explain your choice by leaving a comment.

Please only people who know both monitors.

Thanks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550325/acer-xb270hu-or-rog-swift


----------



## fitzy-775

Just picked this monitor up today and I am loving it. Can anyone tell what the best settings are for this monitor?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> Just picked this monitor up today and I am loving it. Can anyone tell what the best settings are for this monitor?


It's pretty much 100% calibrated out of the box


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Do you work for Asus?
> Yes, blame the GAME MORE! Just as bad as blaming the customer.
> 
> How come my non gsync Benq XL2720Z has NO pixel inversion?
> How come my VG248QE has NO pixel inversion?
> 
> No, it's NOT the game engine.
> and I saw people say they got inversion with gsync off. so I don't know but its NOT the game engine.


No I don't work for Asus unfortunately lol.

I'm doing a research before paying a lot of money for something. I'm just trying to figure it out what causes the problems with this monitor because I really wanted to buy it, is it the panel itself, is it the g-sync module or something else?

According to you it's the panel (but you obviously don't own this monitor). According to others when they turn off g-sync, there's no pixel inversion, so obviously in that case it's the module which of course doesn't mean that you have to pay a premium price for g-sync so you can just turn it off later.

Anyone with february or march SWIFTS? Do you have pixel inversion?


----------



## toncij

Is there any point in a TN screen when Acer is here as IPS? Seems like Swift is pretty much pointless now; unless there is a reason I don't see as obvious atm?


----------



## kalston

120hz ULMB, better build quality, no IPS glow, supposedly noticeably better pixel response times than the Acer when below 144hz.

Oh and 3D support for those who care.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> 120hz ULMB, better build quality, no IPS glow, supposedly noticeably better pixel response times than the Acer when below 144hz.
> 
> Oh and 3D support for those who care.


Need some 3D glasses for that? With VR, I think that is getting phased out very soon.


----------



## Babryn25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Is there any point in a TN screen when Acer is here as IPS? Seems like Swift is pretty much pointless now; unless there is a reason I don't see as obvious atm?


I'd rather have TN. TN lesser colors I can live with, IPS glow and BLB - will take some time getting used, if I ever will. But at the moment there is not much choice.


----------



## sebastianthelab

GSYNC with SLI is ok boys ?


----------



## smooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Anyone with february or march SWIFTS? Do you have pixel inversion?


I don't know the build date of my Swift and I haven't seen any pixel inversion. Not sure what to look for on either point but I'm happy with my screen if that helps.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> GSYNC with SLI is ok boys ?


Great


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> So are you guys saying that there is pixel inversion on some games and there isn't on others at all? If that's the case then maybe it's not because of the monitor itself but the game engines, drivers, g-sync module? Looks like the new IPS monitor from Acer doen't have pixel inversion, so in the ROG SWIFT it's probably because of the G-sync module? What if you turn off G-sync, is there pixel inversion then? If it still exists with G-sync off then it's the monitor, if not then it's the module?
> 
> 
> 
> I can add this....I have both the Swift and the Acer. Pixel Inversion was noticeable in almost every game to some degree with the Swift, especially bright colored games. Not so much on darker games. It was destracting and very bad in 3D.
> 
> Whenever I would turn off G-Sync using the nVidia control panel, the inversion would go away....but that defeats the purpose of the monitor. I know others mentioned the inversion remained when they disabled G-Sync but in my case it resolved it.
> 
> The Acer simply has no inversion. So I can now enjoy G-Sync. While the Acer has the obvious. IPS glow in darker content, it's not as destracting to me as the inversion issue was. Plus the Acer destroys the Swift in daily use....colors, view angle and it's super fast when gaming.
Click to expand...

I have both the Swift and the Acer as well but I almost never get inversion on my Swift.

On my Swift I never saw inversion until I played a game with a frame cap at 60 Hz for a very long time. It has always gone away if I alt-Tab to a 144 Hz desktop and it doesn't come back when in game for a few minutes at least after even one minute on the desktop. It only happens if I play for a long time too, an hour or two at 60 Hz is fine but 6 hours and inversion starts. It was a bit annoying to have to worry about it, now I will use the Acer for that game.









Do high frame rates help anyone else's Swift avoid inversion artifacts? Turning off G-sync means switching from the games native FPS to full speed 144 Hz too.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Whenever I would turn off G-Sync using the nVidia control panel, the inversion would go away....but that defeats the purpose of the monitor. I know others mentioned the inversion remained when they disabled G-Sync but in my case it resolved it.


But 3D does not use Gsync yet it is the mode in which pixel inversion is simply awful and most apparent. I think that disproves the statement that the pixel inversion is due to Gsync.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> But 3D does not use Gsync yet it is the mode in which pixel inversion is simply awful and most apparent. I think that disproves the statement that the pixel inversion is due to Gsync.


I'm thinking since all video goes through the G-Sync module that it is related in some way. The only way it wouldn't be is if this was a software issue....and that would have been addressed by now.

I don't think its necessarily G-Sync but rather the control board Asus uses here which again all video is processed through.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> Check out this website, i'm sure they have reviewed it and compared it to the ROG Swift.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews.htm
> 
> EDIT: Here it is: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> The Acer monitor on paper looks amazing, specially being a IPS and it's fast with no lag!


IPS is great but once you try 3D vision (with a capable rig, i.e. 780 Ti SLI, 980 SLI and up) there is no going back:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/824751/3d-vision/you-know-you-can-t-go-back-to-2d-when-acer-predator-/

However, I do disable 3D Vision and re-enable G-Sync when I am feeling the urge to play Titanfall or any other solid title that does not have 3D Vision support.

Shadows of Mordor with proper 3D looks light years better than 2D. I don't know how 3D Vision never caught on, when done right it is mind-blowing.

For an idea, close one eye and walk around your room, that's 2D gaming.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Which is the way in order to recognise the second revision on ASUS ROG ?


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smooth*
> 
> I don't know the build date of my Swift and I haven't seen any pixel inversion. Not sure what to look for on either point but I'm happy with my screen if that helps.


down behind your monitor you'll find a serial number along with build date.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Is there any point in a TN screen when Acer is here as IPS? Seems like Swift is pretty much pointless now; unless there is a reason I don't see as obvious atm?


Yes. See my last post above, Acer Predator cannot do 3D Vision. Is it an IPS related issue? I doubt it but am not sure. Go ahead and put your Swift on the market to enjoy marginally better color fidelity (not the brightest way to spend $800 but hey to each their own) there are plenty and I mean PLENTY of 3D Vision users such as my self itching to pick up a gently used Swift for a bargain.

Still in love with my Swift.


----------



## kalston

I'm playing plenty of games with a 60 or lower framerate and can never see inversion artefacts nor those weird vertical stripes people showed. Of course it's possible to see some of it with web pages that are _meant to show it_ but even in games such as Trine the picture is perfectly clean on my panel.

I don't have 3D glasses to try that though.

Been playing Doom 3 in a dark room lately (62 fps cap BTW) and I gotta say it's _a joy_ on this monitor. My unit doesn't suffer from bad backlight bleed or anything so the game looks fantastic on it, way better than on any LCD I've had before (never tried it on a VA panel though, that might have been even better). Blacks are clean and there's no glow or anything. I kinda gave up playing this game with my previous LCDs because I thought it looked awful with the poor contrast/blacks (or the IPS glow when I moved from TN to IPS...). Also I was forced to use v-sync [email protected] due to the fps cap and the input lag drove me nuts but this is a non-issue with g-sync.

Games like Elite Dangerous or Star Citizen (or that good old X-Wing Alliance) also look great on it for that matter


----------



## HatallaS

any one experiences massive input lag in game?


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> any one experiences massive input lag in game?


Would help if you gave some details.


----------



## vulcan78

Update!

ROG Swift owners AVOID 350.12.

Read the feedback here, one complaint of G-Sync being stuck on after another with the Swift:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/825284/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-350-12-whql-game-ready-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-4-13-15-/?offset=56#4506446


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks you've just brought this to my attention, it's stuck on the desktop for me too. Disabling it does work however.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks you've just brought this to my attention, it's stuck on the desktop for me too. Disabling it does work however.


I haven't actually downloaded the driver, what exactly is the problem? G-Sync stuck on the desktop, could you explain? I'm worried that G-Sync is stuck on with no option to deactivate and activate 3D Vision instead.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I haven't actually downloaded the driver, what exactly is the problem? G-Sync stuck on the desktop, could you explain? I'm worried that G-Sync is stuck on with no option to deactivate and activate 3D Vision instead.


When I read your comment I looked and noticed G-Sync was active. It seems to be permanently active even at desktop when enabled in the CP.

According to ManuelG on the Geforce forums it's a function that has been added to the driver for Windows 10, but the Swift reports as G-Sync being active, even though it's only truly active when in full screen apps. Pretty vague...


----------



## kalston

ManuelG from nvidia has replied saying it's a change for Windows 10 but that g-sync still only works for windowed fullscreen applications. This effectively makes the nice Swift LED useless.
Quote:


> ManuelG said:
> This is normal behavior with R349 drivers to facilitate changes with Windows 10. Although the Asus SWIFT G-Sync monitor is reporting G-Sync mode while on the desktop, it is only running in G-Sync mode in full screen apps.


This is a bit crap since Windows 10 is still not actually released and the change is probably unnecessary for win 8/7


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> ManuelG from nvidia has replied saying it's a change for Windows 10 but that g-sync still only works for windowed fullscreen applications. This effectively makes the nice Swift LED useless.
> This is a bit crap since Windows 10 is still not actually released and the change is probably unnecessary for win 8/7


All I have to say is .............. Dafuq? Not sure if Nvidia is trolling us or ManuelG or Windows 10 or the Swift lol. What's the meaning of this.

Upon reading the GeForce forums this driver seem broken in many things. Reverted back.


----------



## smooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> down behind your monitor you'll find a serial number along with build date.


Thanks, mine is a September build.


----------



## Jue

I recently picked up this monitor. A small question for those who use it regularly. Since the monitor/nvidia control panel is handles the refresh rate, what do you set for the option of the refresh rate in-game options, or does that not matter ?


----------



## Georgey123

GSYNC also active for me on desktop, just noticed while downloading GTA V


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> GSYNC also active for me on desktop, just noticed while downloading GTA V




Rip ULMB on desktop









Too much of a hassle to activate and deactivate g-sync in NVCP


----------



## cyrilp

Hi,

i hope somebody can help me.

i can't set any resolution above 85Hz. It's really annoying as i was about to try GTA V on 3D Vision !

I have last nvida driver installed and i run a Titan SLI.

Sometime i can choose refresh rate above 85Hz but then my screen goes black and i have to restart my computer ...


----------



## Renairy

In Windows 7, Aero has V-sync enabled by default on desktop, classic theme disables v-sync.
Windows 8, V-sync always enabled. Can't remember if Win8 has classic theme.

If you switch to Windows classic theme, the red light goes white.
Switch to Aero, red light is back.

Whilst in classic theme, and light is white, forcing adaptive-vsync in the driver and then running a game will turn the light red.

Nvidia have already told us that G-sync is only ever active in Fullscreen 3D, so we conclude:

The 350.12 driver has confused the monitor. It thinks V-sync is G-sync. G-sync will still run normally, but the indicator is now almost void.


----------



## shredzy

Contemplating buying this monitor once again....I purchased one back when they were first released and I went through 3 of them, ALL had dead pixels.

Was looking at the new acer but what matters most to me is the fastest response time as I play CS competitively....so wonder if I should go re-buy it now and hopefully they have better stock in. Only thing putting me off is the amount of problems some people have with it, so not to sure







I so wanna get rid of my XL2420T, had it for 3 years now.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> In Windows 7, Aero has V-sync enabled by default on desktop, classic theme disables v-sync.
> Windows 8, V-sync always enabled. Can't remember if Win8 has classic theme.
> 
> If you switch to Windows classic theme, the red light goes white.
> Switch to Aero, red light is back.
> 
> Whilst in classic theme, and light is white, forcing adaptive-vsync in the driver and then running a game will turn the light red.
> 
> Nvidia have already told us that G-sync is only ever active in Fullscreen 3D, so we conclude:
> 
> The 350.12 driver has confused the monitor. It thinks V-sync is G-sync. G-sync will still run normally, but the indicator is now almost void.


Yeah, win 7 with Aero OFF here, can confirm I don't get g-sync on the desktop, only in fullscreen games as expected with the 350.12 drivers. So the indicator still works for me, and I can use ULMB just fine as well.


----------



## sav4

Thought I better sign up

September build
No dead pixels
Bought from ple dec2014


----------



## zacker

drivers 350.12 indeed broke gsync led ....


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> drivers 350.12 indeed broke gsync led ....


It's a well known prob everyone with a Swift has with this driver. I rolled back to the previous WHQL. Also some ppl reporting problems with various games including GTAV which supposed to be supported by this game ready driver. My friend plays the game with the previous driver.


----------



## zacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> It's a well known prob everyone with a Swift has with this driver. I rolled back to the previous WHQL. Also some ppl reporting problems with various games including GTAV which supposed to be supported by this game ready driver. My friend plays the game with the previous driver.


so you are saying that in gta v gsync is not actually working at all lol?


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> It's a well known prob everyone with a Swift has with this driver. I rolled back to the previous WHQL. Also some ppl reporting problems with various games including GTAV which supposed to be supported by this game ready driver. My friend plays the game with the previous driver.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> so you are saying that in gta v gsync is not actually working at all lol?


I have updated to the newest driver version (350.12) and everything is still working as it should for me. The G-Sync LED only goes red after entering a game in which I have G-Sync enabled. I played some GTA V last night w/G-Sync and it looks deliciou....oh, uh, I mean really good.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> so you are saying that in gta v gsync is not actually working at all lol?


I've had no issues on the "Game Ready Driver". It runs super smooth basically maxed out on SLI 780Ti Classifieds


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> so you are saying that in gta v gsync is not actually working at all lol?


350 broke the normal LED functioning. Now G-sync is always turned on even on desktop. The power LED is always red. Nvidia also confirmed this by saying that's something to do with some shady changes for an unreleased OS (Windows 10) and that those changes found their way into these drivers which broke Swift's G-sync normal behaviour. With these drivers G-sync is always turned on no matter what.
Also people without a Swift reporting crashes and performance drops in GTAV. A driver which is supposed to help with GTAV's performance and not the opposite. 2 different problems. Those drivers are a big No No for me as they mess with the Swift. I rolled back to the previous WHQL

Edit: ppl on Geforce forums keep reporting driver stopped responding crashes.


----------



## mrgamer81

Hi Guys. Bought one today, and did finde two semi stuck pink pixels, should i return this one?


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> 350 broke the normal LED functioning. Now G-sync is always turned on even on desktop. The power LED is always red. Nvidia also confirmed this by saying that's something to do with some shady changes for an unreleased OS (Windows 10) and that those changes found their way into these drivers which broke Swift's G-sync normal behaviour. With these drivers G-sync is always turned on no matter what.
> Also people without a Swift reporting crashes and performance drops in GTAV. A driver which is supposed to help with GTAV's performance and not the opposite. 2 different problems. Those drivers are a big No No for me as they mess with the Swift. I rolled back to the previous WHQL
> 
> Edit: ppl on Geforce forums keep reporting driver stopped responding crashes.


Hmm, that's strange. I wonder what the variable is between those who it works fine for, and those for which it has issues. On desktop, I have ULMB set, as normal, and the light is white. Only during a game does G-Sync, and it's red light, become active for me.

*Edit


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Hi Guys. Bought one today, and did finde two semi stuck pink pixels, should i return this one?


If you haven't already, you could try one of those videos that attempts to "unstick" stuck pixels. Just Google "stuck pixel fixer".


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> If you haven't already, you could try one of those videos that attempts to "unstick" stuck pixels. Just Google "stuck pixel fixer".


i did try it, but only for few min. Will try it longer. Thanks


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> i did try it, but only for few min. Will try it longer. Thanks


Well, do let us know how it turns out. I've never had a monitor with a stuck pixel to test if a video like that would work.


----------



## zacker

lol guys went to manage 3d settings of nvidia control panel and global settings clicked restore and vertical sync is defaulting on g-sync !also i heard that when gsync is on you consume more electricity and heat can anyone explain me why we want that on desktop?


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> Hmm, that's strange. I wonder what the variable is between those who it works fine for, and those for which it has issues. On desktop, I have ULMB set, as normal, and the light is white. Only during a game does G-Sync, and it's red light, become active for me.
> 
> *Edit


Well, I booted up my PC last night to play some GTA V, and it now does display the red light while on the desktop, and I can't enable ULMB. The couple of days before that, it was working fine, and I hadn't changed anything. So I'm not sure what caused the issue to start now. It isn't too much of a bother to me right now, as long as I can still game with G-Sync and they get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Topkek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> Well, I booted up my PC last night to play some GTA V, and it now does display the red light while on the desktop, and I can't enable ULMB. The couple of days before that, it was working fine, and I hadn't changed anything. So I'm not sure what caused the issue to start now. It isn't too much of a bother to me right now, as long as I can still game with G-Sync and they get it sorted out soon.


Try disabling G-SYNC in nvidia cpanel -> turn on ULMB on desktop -> turn G-SYNC back on in nvidia cpanel.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topkek007*
> 
> Try disabling G-SYNC in nvidia cpanel -> turn on ULMB on desktop -> turn G-SYNC back on in nvidia cpanel.


I'll try that later on today, as I'm at work now. Did this work for you?


----------



## Topkek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I'll try that later on today, as I'm at work now. Did this work for you?


I am not using the current drivers.


----------



## squad

I wanted to know if this monitor worth buying for 525 shipped? I was thinking of ether getting this or a Benq. What kind of panel does this have too anyways? Thank you.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topkek007*
> 
> Try disabling G-SYNC in nvidia cpanel -> turn on ULMB on desktop -> turn G-SYNC back on in nvidia cpanel.


Using the latest 350.12 drivers - playing around with various options I also found that the only way to enable ULMB is by toggling off G-Sync in the nVidia cp.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad*
> 
> I wanted to know if this monitor worth buying for 525 shipped? I was thinking of ether getting this or a Benq. What kind of panel does this have too anyways? Thank you.


TN panel, it's either this or Acer XB270HU, they're closest in terms of specs. that sounds like a good deal is the return policy good?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Contemplating buying this monitor once again....I purchased one back when they were first released and I went through 3 of them, ALL had dead pixels.
> 
> Was looking at the new acer but what matters most to me is the fastest response time as I play CS competitively....so wonder if I should go re-buy it now and hopefully they have better stock in. Only thing putting me off is the amount of problems some people have with it, so not to sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanna get rid of my XL2420T, had it for 3 years now.


I also have a XL2420TX, I bought the IPS Acer Predator, but the IPS glow was horrible on it. I sent it back. I Bought a Swift and plan on return it it, but it's perfect. It's just not IPS, there's a big difference on 2D stuff, colors look better but in games both feel the exact same.


----------



## mrgamer81

So i sent my swift back, i don't get it why in the hell can't i get one without dead pixels. I also bought acer xb270hu, and that one also came with dead pixels. I just don't get it. I am probably om my # 10 or 11 swift with dead pixels.


----------



## UB313

Hi,

I have the same exact white spot on my ROG SWIFT monitor - please let me know what your current situation is? I need to know if you got a replacement and any more info on what it is?

Thanks in advance,

Best Regards,

UB


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well my local store had one of these bad boys at cost price and couldnt resist. All good on the QC front. I dont know where to check for a manufacture date. The box had nothing.

Just wondering if someone could tell me how to enable 120hz lightboost/ulmb. I have GSync working at 144hz. Cheers


----------



## 2ecroFn

Well I had my monitor since September. Now its gone bad text is blurry on the middle-left side of the screen, G-Sync flickers like hell now. and ULMB flickers too now. Text looks good on ULMB but the flickering is annoying.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well my local store had one of these bad boys at cost price and couldnt resist. All good on the QC front. I dont know where to check for a manufacture date. The box had nothing.
> 
> Just wondering if someone could tell me how to enable 120hz lightboost/ulmb. I have GSync working at 144hz. Cheers


you have to disable G-sync and set it to 120hz, the power LED will be yellow when ULMB is on


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> you have to disable G-sync and set it to 120hz, the power LED will be yellow when ULMB is on


Also it says in the monitor Osd. It's greyed out at 144hz.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well my local store had one of these bad boys at cost price and couldnt resist. All good on the QC front. I dont know where to check for a manufacture date. The box had nothing.
> 
> Just wondering if someone could tell me how to enable 120hz lightboost/ulmb. I have GSync working at 144hz. Cheers


if you look underneath the panel where the serial number is it will tell you the build date.

Turn off G-Sync in the nv control panel and set it to 120hz, then you can enable ULMB in the OSD.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> 350 broke the normal LED functioning. Now G-sync is always turned on even on desktop. The power LED is always red. Nvidia also confirmed this by saying that's something to do with some shady changes for an unreleased OS (Windows 10) and that those changes found their way into these drivers which broke Swift's G-sync normal behaviour. With these drivers G-sync is always turned on no matter what.
> Also people without a Swift reporting crashes and performance drops in GTAV. A driver which is supposed to help with GTAV's performance and not the opposite. 2 different problems. Those drivers are a big No No for me as they mess with the Swift. I rolled back to the previous WHQL
> 
> Edit: ppl on Geforce forums keep reporting driver stopped responding crashes.


I noticed this a few days ago too, they need to get another driver out to fix it! (hotfix)?


----------



## squad

I want to buy a swift monitor from someone but I got a question.. Does anyone know do I need a receipt from him or is the monitor serial base if I want to RMA it if I have any problems in the future with it. All I need is the serial number on the monitor?

Also if i have to do a RMA, do I need to pay for shipping to send it in to ASUS or does ASUS includes a 2 way shipping process? Can't imagine how much I need to pay for shipping.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad*
> 
> I want to buy a swift monitor from someone but I got a question.. Does anyone know do I need a receipt from him or is the monitor serial base if I want to RMA it if I have any problems in the future with it. All I need is the serial number on the monitor?
> 
> Also if i have to do a RMA, do I need to pay for shipping to send it in to ASUS or does ASUS includes a 2 way shipping process? Can't imagine how much I need to pay for shipping.


They have always asked for a proof of purchase when I have rma'd unless I had registered it. I would ask for a receipt to save any problems later . Mine came with free post .
Not sure maybe one of the others can chime in but all rog products get pickup shipping .


----------



## UTA1415

Long time lurker, didn't want to make an account and bug you guys but I don't know what else to do. Got the Swift about a month ago, finally have time to use it but for the life of me, I cannot calibrate this thing, I followed the instructions given in the OP, I used the color profile Asus has on their website and I've used tftcentrals color profile and it still looks worse than my Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 which is a TN panel and 5 years old. The difference is night and day. My swift has a blueish greenish tint that no amount of calibration seems to fix, did I get a lemon? This is a really nice monitor but this is the last time I buy a TN, I'll take IPS colors over 144hz any day.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> Long time lurker, didn't want to make an account and bug you guys but I don't know what else to do. Got the Swift about a month ago, finally have time to use it but for the life of me, I cannot calibrate this thing, I followed the instructions given in the OP, I used the color profile Asus has on their website and I've used tftcentrals color profile and it still looks worse than my Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 which is a TN panel and 5 years old. The difference is night and day. My swift has a blueish greenish tint that no amount of calibration seems to fix, did I get a lemon? This is a really nice monitor but this is the last time I buy a TN, I'll take IPS colors over 144hz any day.


Definitely a lemon. I'm still very impressed by the colours on mine. Had this one for like 5 months now.


----------



## UTA1415

Aw what the hell. Funny thing, I just RMA'd my Asus motherboard, and if I RMA this they're gonna think I'm funny. Not only that but I don't want to go through the trouble.

Never being an early adopter and buying TN again. I should have went with my gut and bought an IPS. Cheaper and more accurate color.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> Aw what the hell. Funny thing, I just RMA'd my Asus motherboard, and if I RMA this they're gonna think I'm funny. Not only that but I don't want to go through the trouble.
> 
> Never being an early adopter and buying TN again. I should have went with my gut and bought an IPS. Cheaper and more accurate color.


Actually the Swift has very accurate colors, the TN panel does have its problems but color _accuracy_ is not one of them.


----------



## UTA1415

But my monitor still looks worse than my Samsung monitor that's 5 years old. Doesn't this monitor come out of the box with good calibration?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> But my monitor still looks worse than my Samsung monitor that's 5 years old. Doesn't this monitor come out of the box with good calibration?


Which Samsung is it? Is your Samsung a wide gamut display?

My Swift came with an excellent factory calibration. I measured <1 dE on every point (>10% IRE) on a 20 point gray scale out of the box. My max dE was ~5 due to the red primary being slightly off. It has the best factory calibration of any monitor I have ever had.

There are reports of Swifts with oddly low gamma but mine has an average of ~2.19 so it is also almost exactly what it should be.

The grainy AG coating and the minor color shift with viewing angle are the only IQ issues my Swift has compared with my IPS Acer XB270HU. Color accuracy and saturation as measured with my i1 Display Pro is basically the same between the two monitors (after tweaking the OSD settings on the Acer because its out of the box white point was way off). I am using them both next to each other and their colors are very nicely matched, only the AG grain, viewing angles, and gamma are noticeably different between the two. The Acer does have a higher gamma near black which looks better IMO but it is harder to resolve details in shadows.


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Which Samsung is it? Is your Samsung a wide gamut display?


SyncMaster BX2450. I don't really know much about monitors, everything you wrote went right over my head, hehe. But I dug up some specs.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001421

Am I going to have to buy a calibration kit or is everyone happy factory calibration?


----------



## Strider49

I'm playing GTA V on my Swift and I'm getting awful color banding in the night sky. It is ruining my experience during night. During day, though, the game looks stunning. But that banding drives me crazy, I'm very sensitive to it. I think I should contact ASUS support, cause this isn't the first time I see banding on the Swift. The level of banding is not acceptable to me. Perhaps my gamma is way off, I don't know. Anyone here experiences the same?


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Which Samsung is it? Is your Samsung a wide gamut display?
> 
> My Swift came with an excellent factory calibration. I measured <1 dE on every point (>10% IRE) on a 20 point gray scale out of the box. My max dE was ~5 due to the red primary being slightly off. It has the best factory calibration of any monitor I have ever had.
> 
> There are reports of Swifts with oddly low gamma but mine has an average of ~2.19 so it is also almost exactly what it should be.


Hello Asmodian,

I don't understand this. I was one of the early people complaining about washed out / brightness at around page 100 or so. I spent months and months trying to make it look good and finally succeeded by using these settings:

Monitor: 35 Brightness / 50 Contrast

Nvidia: 50 Brightness / 60 Contrast / 0.75 Gamma

ICC Profile: PCMonitors.info

If I don't do this, and reset both the monitor to default, and Nvidia panel, I am going to be very serious here in saying _this is the most ugly monitor I have ever seen_. There is a VERY apparent brightness coming out of the monitor, first because it comes at 80 Brightness by default, which is like looking at the sun (regardless of whether it's in a well lit or dark room) and second, because the colors are devoid of all life. They are so washed out by the brightness (not the back light this time, but the color profile), you would seriously throw up if you could look at mine if I don't use the above settings.

Starting a game you would immediately notice blacks being gray instead, and areas where you shouldn't be able to see (because they're supposed to be black) are grayish/transparent, and the effect is very ugly.

Using the lagom.nl site and the black test, all blocks can be seen, even the very first one, and not in a "hmmm, I think I can see a block here" way. No, it's as easy to see as all the others. Put your brightness to max and it probably is not even close to how bright this is.

I have some desktop wallpapers I've been using for years on different monitors and displaying them on the ROG Swift, uncalibrated, makes them lose all vibrancy.

Now, If i use the above settings, it becomes quite close to the best monitor I've ever used in terms of brightness/gamma/colors, the PB278Q. In fact, it may even surpass it. I don't have the PB278Q anymore or I'd test them side by side.

But when I see you say "just keep it like it is, out of the box" I don't understand. It is impossible that you could be satisfied with such ugliness, you who seem to be a monitor connaisseur. I have tried the monitor in different rooms and that didn't change anything.

I don't understand.


----------



## Descadent

posting some swift love


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> But when I see you say "just keep it like it is, out of the box" I don't understand. It is impossible that you could be satisfied with such ugliness, you who seem to be a monitor connaisseur. I have tried the monitor in different rooms and that didn't change anything.
> 
> I don't understand.


By out of the box I meant dropping the brightness a lot but only adjusting brightness. Most monitors seem to have brightness set to something stupid out of the box.

Obviously your monitor isn't the same as mine. Some people have reported measuring their average gamma at 2.0 or even below 2, I think you must have one of those bad ones. Maybe an RMA would help, I wouldn't accept a monitor that needed those Nvidia control panel settings or any adjustments in the Nvidia control panel for that matter.

I am confident in my statements, I have had a colorimeter for a long time and have calibrated many monitors with them. My Swift, using out of the box settings but at 25 brightness, measures nearly as accurate as the best monitors I have calibrated and its look matches the measurements. I do not use an ICC profile because the calibration does as much harm as good. Mine was purchased September 23rd 2014.


----------



## sav4

@ descadent nice setup


----------



## Georgey123

That setup tho, looks unreal


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Hello Asmodian,
> 
> I don't understand this. I was one of the early people complaining about washed out / brightness at around page 100 or so. I spent months and months trying to make it look good and finally succeeded by using these settings:
> .


This confirms my problems with the monitor. We both got bad monitors, I shouldn't have to mess with the Nvidia control panel, this is a premium monitor. Honestly, I don't really want this monitor anymore, I should have listened to all the complaints and problems, being an early adopter sucks, it's a lottery getting a good monitor. I don't know if Asus will refund me, I can't return it to the store I bought it from it's been over a month.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> This confirms my problems with the monitor. We both got bad monitors, I shouldn't have to mess with the Nvidia control panel, this is a premium monitor. Honestly, I don't really want this monitor anymore, I should have listened to all the complaints and problems, being an early adopter sucks, it's a lottery getting a good monitor. I don't know if Asus will refund me, I can't return it to the store I bought it from it's been over a month.


Well, sometimes I wonder.... maybe ALL PG278Qs are like this and somehow... people think THIS looks good ? Impossible to me but hey, never know. My roommate's monitor (a ****ty one) is super bright and he likes it like that. I look at it and it looks so ******* ugly to me.

I don't know man. If I was rich, I'd fly Asmodian over to here in Montreal and tell him, LOOK, LOOK AT THIS !! You can't tell me THIS looks right ??? For example, some of you play D3 right ? In Act 2, the desert ? Should be yellow-gold-ish, right ? Well it's WHITE. The sand, is WHITE. If i use my Nvidia settings + PCMonitors.info profile (dont even know if the profile applies if i use nvidia settings but I'm not even game to try without the profile, I'm not touching anything EVER again since it looks good now), then the colors are okay.

I don't know that we got bad monitors. I sometimes wonder if they are all like that.

I have a PS4 and Xbox One plugged in to a Samsung TV here and oh my god.... the TV far, far surpasses the PC monitor in blacks, not even funny. Playing Tomb Raider on PS4 and then looking at the same game on my PC is night and day. I know, PS4's Tomb Raider is the Remastered version and PC is the PS3's version. But still, even with SweetFX, PC isnt coming close to how perfect blacks are on the TV.

If there is a millionaire on here, please, send me a private message and fly over to my place. Bring your perfect-PG278Q and we'll compare. I'm serious.

I cannot believe this. 1000$.


----------



## UTA1415

If I were rich I'd fly Asmodian to your place. Yeah it's really upsetting, $1000 for this, like I've said before, my 5 year old Samsung monitor has way better color. It's good that you managed to configure it to your liking but to me this is unacceptable, I shouldn't have to buy a calibration tool for a $1000 monitor, I'm gonna try to get a refund.

I'll wait until the end of the year for another monitor, or buy a Dell monitor, those really nice IPS monitors.

Why didn't you return yours when you had the chance? I'm assuming it's been too long for you to return it.


----------



## Lanarchy

Because I want to believe....

I've read so many HYPE HYPE HYPE on this monitor, WOW GSYNC IS THE FUTURE !!!

Well....Gsync is not. 144hz is. I am willing to bet 99.9999999% of people who say "HOLY **** THIS IS SO SMOOTH" are actually amazed by the 144hz, NOT Gsync.

I have tried countless games.... BF3, BF4, Deus Ex, Bioshock Infinite, World of Warcraft, Diablo 3, Final Fantasy XIV, XCOM, League of Legends, Metro, Shadow of Mordor, Torchlight, Path of Exile, Titanfall, etc... and to be VERY honest, I can not see a single difference in any of them using Gsync or Vsync. People say Vsync drops you to a multiple of your monitor, like from 60 to 30, or from 144 to 72 or something. Well....sorry but ALL of the games I just mentioned do NOT drop like that if I'm on Vsync. They all fluctuate the same as Gsync. I can see 44, 78, 56, 92, 101, whatever. I use FRAPS or ShadowPlay or even Steam's FPS counter, they all show variable fps. All over the place. So where's the "60 to 30" drop ?

(And please, before someone mentions it, I know what I'm doing. I know how to make sure Gsync is not on, and Vsync is. I disable it completely in Nvidia panel, and the led is white. Well, was...because the new driver fcked it up, now it's red all the time. But it wasn't before that driver).

The ONLY time I can see Gsync having some kind of effect is if I switch the monitor to 60hz and play Bioshock Infinite with Ultra Dynamic Shadows and stand in front of a door, and strafe. On Vsync there will be a stutter, but with Gsync there is none. That is the only way I can notice it. But why would I do that, I always play at 144. There is no difference at 144.

Watch this 



 (video from the Newegg guy with his roommate), and put it at 6:30 and hear what he says.

_"But, I did turn off Gsync just to see what it was like, as if I had a 144hz refresh rate monitor straight up, and I... I couldn't see the difference"._

I'm 100% with him. At 144hz, YES OMG THINGS ARE SO SMOOTH IT NEEDS TO BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED, but that's the 144hz being amazing, not Gsync.

I am again very serious here, I wish I could see the "Gsync effect" in my games. I sometimes try and disable Gsync and revert to Vsync just for fun, and at 144hz there is absolutely no difference. Absolutely. None. FPS doesn't drop to a multiple. I wish I could show you guys, I'm not lying. Only FF13 does the 60-to-30 drop. But FF13 is Windowed-only so this may have something to do with it.

So, add that to the fact that colors (and BLACKS) are ugly as sin, straight out of the box, and I cannot believe I put 1000$ on this. I don't think other PG278Qs are better. I think this is it, and ppl are simply amazed with the 144hz (because THAT is amazing) and they enjoy a super-bright-washed-out color scheme, who knows.


----------



## UTA1415

You only see gsync benefits at a 30-60fps you already know that, beyond that there is no need for gsync. It is the 144hz people are so amazed at, you can get a 144hz monitor for $200. Gsync does work and is nice but I too bought into the hype, 95% of games I play go over 60 fps so I don't see gysnc or have need for it. I bought this monitor because it's 1440p, 144hz and SUPPOSEDLY has better colors than a standard TN panel. I got screwed with the colors though.

I think gysnc doesn't work on windowed games, not too sure but you already know that if theres' a red light it means gsync is on.

You still should have returned it, I wouldn't keep it, it's just gonna sit there mocking you the whole damn time.


----------



## Lanarchy

Yeah it's too late by now. I just have to live with it.

And that's not even mentioning (getting off topic here but what the hell) the new Corsair K70 RGB keyboard I just got ! Ohhh such cool lights ! Wooow rainbow effects on keys.

But oh, wait. Computer is taking 4x as long to boot now. Steam games make the lights on it freeze. Tomb Raider now takes 2 minutes to load. Pressing any Lock key freezes the lights.

Not going to spend too much time off-topic here but sometimes I regret spending 3000$+ on this PC, that's without the PG278Q.

Master Race this is not. For some unknown reason I can go on my TV, press Power on the PS4, and I have nice blacks, vibrant colors, no "what in the hell..." issues, and I have fun.


----------



## kalston

Dude, calm down. There are good and bad Swifts out there, reviewers (no surprise there) and lucky people like Asmodian got good units with perfect colours while some of us (me included) got units with a terrible gamma. My monitor is absolutely unusable ouf of the box, I need an icc profile (plus I have to drop the brightness really low but that's with all monitors nowadays). After doing that it's gorgeous with just a minor amount of banding in darker shades (which is noticeable in some games). Panel lottery is sad to see on a 800€ panel but isn't limited to the Swift, the LCD market (and tech) simply _sucks_.

I have a colorimeter and measured 1.91 gamma out of the box, 2.19 after applying a profile. I don't remember the delta E however but it was actually very low (thank god) so it's just really the gamma that blows.

As for g-sync vs v-sync I have no idea how one can NOT tell the difference lest comparing a game where your framerate is super high all the time. But you're talking about fluctuating framerates so you're just REALLY not sensitive to hz/fps sync issues (lucky you I guess). It's just like watching a 24 fps film on a 60hz monitor, it's ugly because some frames have to be dropped/repeated.


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> I need an icc profile


Which profile did you use? I've tried 2, from tftcentral and Asus and neither of them do any good.


----------



## Lanarchy

I think it's the opposite, kalston, I am VERY sensitive to frame drops. As an example, I am the only one among my friends who notices frame skips in Diablo 3. It is unplayable to me, I just move around and every few seconds, there is some kind of frame skip where the game pauses for one-half-of-a-tenth-of-a-second but I NOTICE IT. Just log on, go to Act V's town hub and move around. Pay attention, the game will skip frames every few seconds. I don't know how people can play like that.

And in World of Warcraft, while i'm inside my garrison building, it runs at 144. As soon as I get outside (while still in garrison) it drops to 60-70, I IMMEDIATELY notice, it's jarring. It is not smooth. I may be used to 100+, I'll give you that, but Gsync or Vsync, it's all the same. I watched some Youtuber's review of the PG278Q and like he said "I can't play at 60 anymore". First world problem that may be, but yes, i am very sensitive to frame drops. I joke around with my friends that I can now make the difference between 57 and 58 fps. That's an exageration obviously, but 30 to 60 is so unsatisfying, I now make sure all of my games run at 90+ even if I have to drop settings. But I digress, trust me, I would notice if Vsync was different. It isn't. Maybe games from 3 years ago didn't have triple buffering but I think every game now does. That's the only explanation I can give. Then again, some of the games I mentioned earlier ARE from 3 years ago and earlier (BF3 for example).

I am even willing to record myself playing some of those games, with Vsync and with Gsync. With a frame monitor. You will see, there is no difference and fps can go anywhere between 30 to 144, regardless of whether Gsync or Vsync is on.


----------



## Lanarchy

UTA1415: Trust me, do what I say.

Go download the profile from this page: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/

Do NOT use their settings just further down.

Apply it with DisplayProfile, get it from TFTCentral.

Then with Nvidia, use 50 Brightness, 60 Contrast, 0.75 Gamma.

For the monitor, use 30-50 Brightness (your preference) and 50 Contrast. Keep the RGB at 100/100/100.

Try it. Believe me.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> Which profile did you use? I've tried 2, from tftcentral and Asus and neither of them do any good.


I made my own since I have a colorimeter but it is like 99% similar to pcmonitorsinfo profile even though I have a different colorimeter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> I think it's the opposite, kalston, I am VERY sensitive to frame drops. As an example, I am the only one among my friends who notices frame skips in Diablo 3. It is unplayable to me, I just move around and every few seconds, there is some kind of frame skip where the game pauses for one-half-of-a-tenth-of-a-second but I NOTICE IT. Just log on, go to Act V's town hub and move around. Pay attention, the game will skip frames every few seconds. I don't know how people can play like that.
> 
> And in World of Warcraft, while i'm inside my garrison building, it runs at 144. As soon as I get outside (while still in garrison) it drops to 60-70, I IMMEDIATELY notice, it's jarring. It is not smooth. I may be used to 100+, I'll give you that, but Gsync or Vsync, it's all the same. I watched some Youtuber's review of the PG278Q and like he said "I can't play at 60 anymore". First world problem that may be, but yes, i am very sensitive to frame drops. I joke around with my friends that I can now make the difference between 57 and 58 fps. That's an exageration obviously, but 30 to 60 is so unsatisfying, I now make sure all of my games run at 90+ even if I have to drop settings. But I digress, trust me, I would notice if Vsync was different. It isn't. Maybe games from 3 years ago didn't have triple buffering but I think every game now does. That's the only explanation I can give. Then again, some of the games I mentioned earlier ARE from 3 years ago and earlier (BF3 for example).
> 
> I am even willing to record myself playing some of those games, with Vsync and with Gsync. With a frame monitor. You will see, there is no difference and fps can go anywhere between 30 to 144, regardless of whether Gsync or Vsync is on.


You don't understand. I'm not talking about game specific issues (such as Diablo 3's horrible engine), I'm talking about _physics_. You send 70 fps to a 60hz monitor without v-sync or g-sync, 10 frames have to be dropped: it looks and feels jerky regardless or tearing which is another matter entirely. You use v-sync/g-sync : it's capped at 60fps and smooth. Do the testing yourself by forcing the Swift to run at 60hz.

Now, we are talking about a 144hz monitor but it's exactly the same, it's just more subtle. You send 100fps to a 144hz monitor : 44 frames need to be repeated and it will look/feel jerky (much less but still very noticeable to people like me). Enable v-sync with triple buffering and you'll get 100fps and jerky motion (but no tearing of course) or regular v-sync and you get 72fps. With both v-sync options you get a fair amount of input lag (which drives people like me nuts, even at 100hz I can't stand v-sync's lag and that is the prime reason why I so rarely bother with ULMB even with old games).

Now enable g-sync and you get... 100 fps with perfect motion and no tearing and no input lag. Voilà, I (and many others) are sold.


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> UTA1415: Trust me, do what I say.
> 
> Go download the profile from this page: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/
> 
> Do NOT use their settings just further down.
> 
> Apply it with DisplayProfile, get it from TFTCentral.
> 
> Then with Nvidia, use 50 Brightness, 60 Contrast, 0.75 Gamma.
> 
> For the monitor, use 30-50 Brightness (your preference) and 50 Contrast. Keep the RGB at 100/100/100.
> 
> Try it. Believe me.


Wow, what a huge difference. How long did it take you to get this? I'm still a bit disappointed with this monitor still, my monitor has this sort of dirty look to it, I really can't describe it but you can especially tell on a white background. It's like someone smudged their fingers on it. Your settings make a huge difference but if I could go back, I still wouldn't buy this monitor. Thanks again.

I'm actually thinking of buying a calibration kit just to get the best out of this monitor and for future monitors


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> Wow, what a huge difference. How long did it take you to get this?


9 months...


----------



## UTA1415

Holy ****... And you still never returned it, man you are a trooper.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> You send 70 fps to a 60hz monitor without v-sync or g-sync, 10 frames have to be dropped


You do realize Gsync means the monitor has a variable refresh rate so 10 frames do not need to be dropped since the monitor refreshes at 60hz when fps is 60, and refreshes at 78hz when fps is 78 ?


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> Holy ****... And you still never returned it, man you are a trooper.


Haha. Well, like I said a few posts ago, I have had only problems since I bought my new computer (state of the art too), so I just try and fix them as they come. The monitor is but a small part of all the problems I had.

Fought against my PC for weeks because sound wasn't 5.1 surround in Youtube videos (even bought a new pair of speakers, 400$) before finding out that they switched from Flash to HTML5, and the latter doesn't support 5.1. That one was fun, let me tell ya.

Fighting against Diablo 3 and trying millions of different options, reformatting 10 times, before trying the game on different friends computers and seeing the frameskip happen on theirs too. That alone, has...you don't understand. I cannot explain. Spend a whole year trying to fix something, without any form of improvement, and you'll start to want to break stuff. To this day, I don't understand that one. I cannot believe people can play it like this.

Playing Bioshock Infinite and seeing stutters everywhere, then seeing "NEW GSYNC ROG SWIFT MONITOR KILLS STUTTERS" and buying it ON THE SPOT, just for that. Loading Bioshock Infinite after plugging in the PG278Q and....stutters still there. That was a fun 1000$ to waste on.

Spending 9 months trying to get the right color profile for said PG278Q, was fun too.

Oh, and finding out that MANY games do not use Nvidia's color profiles in-game, and spending days trying to fix it before reading that for Steam Valve games, you need to add -nogammaramp for them to use the correct gamma ? That....ah man.

I feel like I could totally apply for a job as graphics engineer at Nvidia or some game dev by now, with everything I've experienced with this, and I say that affectionally, PieceOf**** computer.

But still, I like it. As someone said somewhere, PC is the best, when it's not busy being the worst.


----------



## Costas

As you approach the monitors native refresh of 144Hz, G-Sync advantage becomes less and less.

G-Sync really shines when running at lower refresh rates. So if your are at 90 FPS the Swift will refresh at 90Hz and you don't have the issue where frames are dropped etc when falling below the native refresh of a standard monitor.
Quote:


> Playing Bioshock Infinite and seeing stutters everywhere, then seeing "NEW GSYNC ROG SWIFT MONITOR KILLS STUTTERS" and buying it ON THE SPOT, just for that. Loading Bioshock Infinite after plugging in the PG278Q and....stutters still there. That was a fun 1000$ to waste on.


You really need to identify the cause of stuttering. It can easily be caused by more than just the monitor. If running SLI for instance, you will still have stuttering due to this - nothing the monitor can do here.

Stuttering due to monitor sync Vs GFX FPS generated frames are a thing of the past with G-Sync.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> You do realize Gsync means the monitor has a variable refresh rate so 10 frames do not need to be dropped since the monitor refreshes at 60hz when fps is 60, and refreshes at 78hz when fps is 78 ?


Please, read what I wrote. I said without v-sync or g-sync . When you disable g-sync, the monitor is a regular fixed-refresh monitor.


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Haha. Well, like I said a few posts ago, I have had only problems since I bought my new computer (state of the art too), so I just try and fix them as they come. The monitor is but a small part of all the problems I had.
> 
> Fighting against Diablo 3 and trying millions of different options, reformatting 10 times, before trying the game on different friends computers and seeing the frameskip happen on theirs too. That alone, has...you don't understand. I cannot explain. Spend a whole year trying to fix something, without any form of improvement, and you'll start to want to break stuff. To this day, I don't understand that one. I cannot believe people can play it like this.


I don't play Diablo 3 but I'm betting the games poorly optimized.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Playing Bioshock Infinite and seeing stutters everywhere, then seeing "NEW GSYNC ROG SWIFT MONITOR KILLS STUTTERS" and buying it ON THE SPOT, just for that. Loading Bioshock Infinite after plugging in the PG278Q and....stutters still there. That was a fun 1000$ to waste on.


Again, probably poorly optimized game. Devs didn't care to optimize.

Seems like you've had a string of bad luck and am sorry for that. What are your specs?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> @ descadent nice setup


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> That setup tho, looks unreal


thanks!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> posting some swift love


Awesome set up!







Those speaker mounts are sweet. Does the speaker mounts come with the monitor stand or did you make something?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Awesome set up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those speaker mounts are sweet. Does the speaker mounts come with the monitor stand or did you make something?


i made them. less than $10 in pvc, glue, and flat black spray paint.


----------



## fitzy-775

Can anyone help me out? I've had this monitor for about 2 weeks now and I realised that the button is red when i'm on the desktop and I have no games running. Does that my g sync is running? and if so how can i stop it?


----------



## kalston

It's a glitch in the latest nvidia drivers. You can use drivers pre 350.xx if you don't need them (if you have the 780 in your sig you don't really need the latest drivers unless you're all over GTA 5).

Other than that you can turn off Aero if you're on Windows 7 but the light still craps out sometimes. And no, it does not mean g-sync is running on the desktop, the display is just confused by the drivers' behaviour.


----------



## SmoothD

Are you using nvidia last drivers 350.12?, that is your problem probably, im using 347.88 which doesnt have that issue. The button got no suport or bugged but is functioning in normal mode on desktop even if it shows red, check the monitor menu to check if is in G-Sync mode


----------



## fitzy-775

Ah ok thanks for the help I'm playing gta5 atm so ill just keep using the latest drivers.


----------



## Lanarchy

Yeah they done ****ed it up at Nvidia. But I still like em. Nvidia for life.

@UTA1415: I have a i7-4770k, GTX780 Classified, 16GB 2133 RAM, Z87-G45 mobo, G502 mouse, K70 RGB keyboard, and of course PG278Q monitor.

Those are precisely why I do not like ANY single thing not behavioring like it should. I paid top dollars for every single piece of my computer, so when something goes wrong, I swear it all off and praise my PS4, lol.

I may be just a tad demanding though, I don't know


----------



## Silent Scone

Just thought I'd post and say I'm still rocking my Swift and loving it, after a brief venture to 3440x1440p although very nice - everything about the slower IPS panel made me want to cry

@Descadent That's awesome







. I've been toying with going surround on these but I doubt they'd get enough use. Elite and Project Cars is about the only thing I can think I'd ant to use them for.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just thought I'd post and say I'm still rocking my Swift and loving it, after a brief venture to 3440x1440p although very nice - everything about the slower IPS panel made me want to cry
> 
> @Descadent That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been toying with going surround on these but I doubt they'd get enough use. Elite and Project Cars is about the only thing I can think I'd ant to use them for.


oh you'll get use out of them for pcars and ed! although ed is better on the rift as long as you can get over screen door effect and low res.


----------



## mrgamer81

So i bought one again lol, after returning the last one because of two dead pixels. Cross your fingers that this one is pixel perfect. I am 90% sure this one also have some dead pixels, but will see when i come home.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> So i bought one again lol, after returning the last one because of two dead pixels. Cross your fingers that this one is pixel perfect. I am 90% sure this one also have some dead pixels, but will see when i come home.


Why would you be sure about that? I had pretty good experience with two of those being pixel-defect-free.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Why would you be sure about that? I had pretty good experience with two of those being pixel-defect-free.


because i had many on these monitors, all brand new all with dead pixels. I am a shame to say that i had over 10 of these monitors and not one was pixel perfect.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> because i had many on these monitors, all brand new all with dead pixels. I am a shame to say that i had over 10 of these monitors and not one was pixel perfect.


Mother of God... you had 10?! Exchange circus or you need many? I had two and both were perfect.


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Mother of God... you had 10?! Exchange circus or you need many? I had two and both were perfect.


Exchange circus







i wish i had your luck.


----------



## kalston

That's insane, is your seller giving your refurbished ones?!


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> That's insane, is your seller giving your refurbished ones?!


no, all brand new, and not from the same seller. As i thought, 3 micro pixels, visible only on black background, and can only see them if i look for them. Can´t even take a pic, so small, but will probably return it.


----------



## Gryz

So what is the general consensus now ? Did the build-quality improve since release ? Or is it still a true lottery whether you get a good monitor or not ?


----------



## mrgamer81

Found more on the right side corner, about 3-4. More visible if i set the brightness to 100, not so much when at 20. Very strange, its like tiny holes and light is coming out


----------



## Waro

Are there ROG Swifts that were made in 2015? I've been searching for information about which production date means which problems, and I could not find posts about monitors produced after December 2014. Maybe Asus stopped the production to fix the problems?


----------



## Zimzoid

My September made Swift is still working fine and is still perfect, Really enjoying playing GTA V on this screen the game looks beautiful and plays silky smooth and the colors are awesome, Glad I sold my Asus VG278HE 144hz display and got this definitely was money well spent.


----------



## Hl86

I can´t see 3d anymore through 3d vision. Sometimes i get the feel i can for a sec. Im so sad








Maybe i can adapt my eyes through a longer period, but isn´t there a warning about it?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> My September made Swift is still working fine and is still perfect, Really enjoying playing GTA V on this screen the game looks beautiful and plays silky smooth and the colors are awesome, Glad I sold my Asus VG278HE 144hz display and got this definitely was money well spent.


August panel here. Still looking fine I say and I also sold all of my (3) VG248QE's for this single monitor and the resolution+GSYNC has been a better experience over Surround.

Problem is though, some are still having issues. I know my first panel had 1 stuck pixel on black (would show blue) but the 2nd has no issues since the day I bought it. We were probably lucky for the most part.

Though I have to say since the latest Nvidia drivers my monitor is always showing red now in basic desktop mode (which signals GSYNC is on). I don't know what's up with that, but it's working in games still. Also I can't enable ULMB mode as easily as before, I have to disable GSYNC in the NV control panel before I want to switch.SO maybe I'm somehow in GSYNC mode even while on the desktop lol.


----------



## funkmetal

Any update on a Gsync fix for the new driver? I've had to roll back 2 because of the DirectX crashing issues on Hardline with the previous driver. Can't play GTA with SLI or GTA Online without all custom characters having black bars running across them (NPC's are fine though and Single Player is fine)


----------



## SmoothD

Want to report about something very strange, im using drivers 350.12 and so fat working normal with the light on the display, normal behavior. The procedure was unistall nvidia drivers, reboot in safe mode, DDU, Install last drivers. Things i think you would try, im using the swift, acer h5360 and a qnix, the monitor just boot with the DVi qnix(Try a secondary DVI monitor with the swift during install), i had my Swift on ULMB, after restart of drivers install, the monitor started working in ULMB mode, launch two games(Gsync works fine) and going back to desktop ULMB was working normally again which seems rare given the reports.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Any update on a Gsync fix for the new driver? I've had to roll back 2 because of the DirectX crashing issues on Hardline with the previous driver. Can't play GTA with SLI or GTA Online without all custom characters having black bars running across them (NPC's are fine though and Single Player is fine)


Sorry you're having trouble, those games are working fine for me with sli and my 4930k oced to 4.2 the only issue I have with that driver is the red gsync led staying lit on desktop.


----------



## SmoothD

Forget what i post last page, the resason why the led is working is because im not using aero,


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> Forget what i post last page, the resason why the led is working is because im not using aero,


Either am i, what OS are you using?


----------



## SmoothD

Win 7 64 bit


----------



## PullTheTricker

Hello, been a long lurker over here, guess its time to join now.
I've been interested in this monitor since last year, unfortunately I've gone with the BenQ XLG series due to all the negativity surrounding this panel.
Considering that I have no interest in 3D gaming nor would I ever use that feature... how bad is the supposed ''pixel inversion'' issue?
The whole selling point of this monitor is the nice picture clarity at 1440p and 144hz. If that picture quality is plagued by vertical lines or what people call ''pixel inversion'', then that defeats the purpose of what the screen was intended for. I would rather have a 1080p screen with no weird vertical lines... I guess perhaps this is just exxagerated by users of the Swift?

I've been hearing alot as well that 144Hz is taking a toll on the specifications of the Swift, apparently the GPU doesn't downclock either. This sounds quite concerning as well and would be a deal breaker for my system that is build for efficiency. seems odd that nvidia would say that it is normal. How is it normal, I have both G-Sync and 144hz on my current BenQ and it downclocks perfectly fine at cool temprature of 26c.

Finally, if I do decide to pull the tricker, what precautions can I take to make sure I get one manufactured from a post 2015 latest build date?
Depending on how well the upcoming 980 TI 6GB will be received in benchmarks I may buy 2 and SLI them with a RoG Swift. The prospect of the Swift is an attractive one for sure, but thats because its one of a kind right now.


----------



## Asmodian

The 144 Hz problem is Nvidia + 144 Hz, not something specific to the Swift. The same thing happens with my XB270HU. My Titan down clocks some when at 144 Hz, but not all the way down to 324 Mhz like it does when I set the desktop to 120 Hz. There is a driver setting to have G-sync use 144 Hz max all the time so this isn't a huge problem but I would like to be able to use 144 Hz on the desktop as well.

The benefit of the PG278Q over the XB270HU is, in my opinion, better quality with ULMB and much better build quality, the AG coating is heavier though, and it is TN of course. G-sync with 144 Hz max feels about the same on my PG278Q and XB270HU but ULMB is a little bit clearer on the Swift, at least when comparing them at their max ULMB refresh rates of 120 Hz and 100 Hz. ULMB is great on both though.

The inversion issue is random, mine recently started showing inversion when set to a fixed 60 Hz, on a 120 Hz desktop or running G-sync I don't see any. G-sync with a game with a frame rate cap at 60 Hz I do see inversion.









Inversion is visible but not on all colors/patterns. On my Swift it is the kind of thing that at first you think, "is that inversion?" and then when you pay attention you see it easily. On some color transitions it is very noticeable. Some seem to be worse than others. I would swear mine didn't have any for the first four months I owned it but I don't think I ever ran it at a fixed 60 Hz for an extended period for the first four months either, I only noticed it after getting a game with a 60 Hz frame cap but I tested the desktop at 60 Hz after that and it does it too. If you want to avoid worrying about inversion with similar specs the XB270HU doesn't have any but it does have more light-bleed on a black screen and of course IPS glow. I hate its power LED after getting used to the Swifts too.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Well I have a GTX 970 and with my BenQ XL G-Sync series it clocks down to 324mhz just fine. Seems there is something else going on that the Swift must be doing? I cannot understand how nvidia is to blame when it works perfectly fine for me.
Eitherway, the Acer panel looks pretty unattractive, it just doesn't mirror a high quality stand for some reason and I don't like the glossy look.

Anyways, as for the inversion issue. I will never use the Swift for 60 Hz, so it seems irrelevant to me. From what I've heard those lines are even visible on 120 and 144hz. When you say 60hz did you mean 60 fps?
The only thing holding me back from making the purchase are these 2 issues, wich are both a deal breaker tbh. But still though, doesn't matter how happy I am with my BenQ, I am still daydreaming about the sexy ass Swift.


----------



## Kajiki

I just picked up a new PG278Q a few days ago from Microcenter. I got a December 2014 manufacture date. So far the the monitor appears to be flawless. No dead pixels or backlight bleed. I originally went with the PB278Q which looks great but I ended up returning it to give the Swift a try. So far I'm nothing but impressed with the Swift. I've mainly been playing GTA 5 and Arma 3 on it so far and Gsync @ 1440p is amazing. Arma 3 especially, it makes a huge difference.

I of course was also considering the Acer XB270HU but my local Microcenter doesn't have it in stock yet. There's no way in hell I'm buying one of these displays online. For me personally I'm willing to sacrifice a few dollars in taxes to easily be able to return/exchange it if there's trouble. I've got 30-days on the Swift so if I read more about how awesome the XB270HU is then maybe I'll exchange it. Not sure if I can give up the swift yet though. I've found the color/viewing angles all to be excellent on the swift even though it is a TN.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Sorry you're having trouble, those games are working fine for me with sli and my 4930k oced to 4.2 t*he only issue I have with that driver is the red gsync led staying lit on desktop*.


Same here! Glad it's just the driver.

Kind of wish I knew exactly what to look for as far as pixel inversion goes. Maybe I can't notice it, or this monitor doesn't have it as bad as others. I would like to think I could notice it, considering screen tearing / lower fresh rates are easy to spot for me but when it comes to this inversion I'm not sure.

Is there a test for pixel inversion? lagom or BlurBuster test possibly?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kajiki*
> 
> I just picked up a new PG278Q a few days ago from Microcenter. I got a December 2014 manufacture date. So far the the monitor appears to be flawless. No dead pixels or backlight bleed. I originally went with the PB278Q which looks great but I ended up returning it to give the Swift a try. So far I'm nothing but impressed with the Swift. I've mainly been playing GTA 5 and Arma 3 on it so far and Gsync @ 1440p is amazing. Arma 3 especially, it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I of course was also considering the Acer XB270HU but my local Microcenter doesn't have it in stock yet. There's no way in hell I'm buying one of these displays online. For me personally I'm willing to sacrifice a few dollars in taxes to easily be able to return/exchange it if there's trouble. I've got 30-days on the Swift so if I read more about how awesome the XB270HU is then maybe I'll exchange it. Not sure if I can give up the swift yet though. I've found the color/viewing angles all to be excellent on the swift even though it is a TN.


Sounds good!








Didn't people mostly report that bleed mostly happens in the bottom bezel due to it getting hot there?
I can't wait myself! I think when the 980 Ti's are out, I'l SLI them with a Swift. We'l see how soon that may be...


----------



## Kajiki

I'm driving my swift with a GTX 780 Ti SLI'd and a 4770K @ 4.4GHz. Everything runs great except I wish I had a little more VRAM to play with. I'm also looking forward to the 980 Ti. That 6Gb of Vram will come in handy for GTA 5


----------



## SmoothD

Well i think i can make it clear about the refresh rate and downclocking thing, is about pixel clock on Nvidia Card, 1920x1080x144hz is a lower pixel clock than 2560x1440x144hz, at [email protected] the nvidia cards downclocks correctly, at [email protected] nvidia card doesnt downclock, at [email protected] nvidia card downclocks.

You can try tu use nvidia inspector utility to force down clock the card, in my TitanX i got no signal, so i simply put the [email protected](on desktop and max refresh rate in drivers) and the card downclocks correctly

If i enable my 3 monitors(Swift, Qnix and Acer Projector) at the same time, nvidia card does not fully downclocks either, if i leave 2 monitors enable it does, so i just disable the projector when not in use for the card to downclock correctly with my two monitors.

I also found than i cant overclock the qnix to 96hz and use the Swfit @120hz, again the card is not downclocking, so i have to leave the [email protected], no luck forcing the idle state in nvidia inspector.

Hope tha info helps somebody.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Same here! Glad it's just the driver.
> 
> Kind of wish I knew exactly what to look for as far as pixel inversion goes. Maybe I can't notice it, or this monitor doesn't have it as bad as others. I would like to think I could notice it, considering screen tearing / lower fresh rates are easy to spot for me but when it comes to this inversion I'm not sure.
> 
> Is there a test for pixel inversion? lagom or BlurBuster test possibly?


Well I don't notice any pixel inversion and am not interested in searching for it on one of those sites, if you don't notice it don't worry about it just enjoy the screen


----------



## Obrigado

Has been fixed the pixel inversion problem by a new monitor revision?

I tryed october and november and the problem still present....


----------



## gQmeR

hi first sry for my english

i have xl2420t 120hz 2 ms and i wanna get new monitor 144hz 1 ms

one if this two who's the best ? BenQ XL2730Z or ASUS PG278Q or Acer XB270HU

should i just take the swift ? xd

i have sli 980 and i play cs go bfh fifa 15 gta 5

thx for help


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> Well i think i can make it clear about the refresh rate and downclocking thing, is about pixel clock on Nvidia Card, 1920x1080x144hz is a lower pixel clock than 2560x1440x144hz, at [email protected] the nvidia cards downclocks correctly, at [email protected] nvidia card doesnt downclock, at [email protected] nvidia card downclocks.
> 
> You can try tu use nvidia inspector utility to force down clock the card, in my TitanX i got no signal, so i simply put the [email protected](on desktop and max refresh rate in drivers) and the card downclocks correctly
> 
> If i enable my 3 monitors(Swift, Qnix and Acer Projector) at the same time, nvidia card does not fully downclocks either, if i leave 2 monitors enable it does, so i just disable the projector when not in use for the card to downclock correctly with my two monitors.
> 
> I also found than i cant overclock the qnix to 96hz and use the Swfit @120hz, again the card is not downclocking, so i have to leave the [email protected], no luck forcing the idle state in nvidia inspector.
> 
> Hope tha info helps somebody.


Thanks for your reply, definitely helpfull to know.








Thats kinda strange though, sounds more like a driver glitch rather then it working as intended. 1440p should put no more stress on desktop then 1080p does.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gQmeR*
> 
> hi first sry for my english
> 
> i have xl2420t 120hz 2 ms and i wanna get new monitor 144hz 1 ms
> 
> one if this two who's the best ? BenQ XL2730Z or ASUS PG278Q or Acer XB270HU
> 
> should i just take the swift ? xd
> 
> i have sli 980 and i play cs go bfh fifa 15 gta 5
> 
> thx for help


This is really a no-brainer the XB270HU! ... You will get more info at *THIS* thread, make sure to read the OP, there is even a sub-title for comparing the ASUS PG278Q vs the Acer XB270HU









Quick summation of drawbacks ...

The BenQ XL2730Z is out of consideration because it doesn't have G-Sync








A great feature you'll want with SLI'd 980's!!!

The Acer XB270HU does not support Nvidia 3D ... bummer for some









The Swift is a TN panel (no comparison to IPS IMHO) has pixel inversions and a heavier AG coating compared to the ACER causing less picture sharpness and duller colors overall









Response times and ghosting are about equal in real life comparisons between the Swift and Acer!

You may find *THIS* review helpful ...

NOTE: I'm a former owner of the Swift, long story but TN, Heavy AG (I'm a glossy fan) basically killed it for me along with the pixel problems last fall. I'm waiting to potentially try out the XB270HU when it becomes available locally to facilitate exchanges because of initial QC problems just like the Swift had


----------



## Silent Scone

You missed out the massive glossy bezel and BL bleeding.

The Swift is still a great monitor and people really need to educate themselves on the benefits of IPS/VA panel types when considering a gaming monitor. Also the Swift is advertised as having AG coating. Something most pro gamers are looking for, least of all worried about viewing angles unless you have a relevant medical condition that prevents you from looking head on


----------



## pestypest

Well I fell victim to blurry text. Exchanged locally and all is good. Dec 2014 was, and is manufacture date.


----------



## gQmeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> This is really a no-brainer the XB270HU! ... You will get more info at *THIS* thread, make sure to read the OP, there is even a sub-title for comparing the ASUS PG278Q vs the Acer XB270HU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick summation of drawbacks ...
> 
> The BenQ XL2730Z is out of consideration because it doesn't have G-Sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great feature you'll want with SLI'd 980's!!!
> 
> The Acer XB270HU does not support Nvidia 3D ... bummer for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swift is a TN panel (no comparison to IPS IMHO) has pixel inversions and a heavier AG coating compared to the ACER causing less picture sharpness and duller colors overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Response times and ghosting are about equal in real life comparisons between the Swift and Acer!
> 
> You may find *THIS* review helpful ...
> 
> NOTE: I'm a former owner of the Swift, long story but TN, Heavy AG (I'm a glossy fan) basically killed it for me along with the pixel problems last fall. I'm waiting to potentially try out the XB270HU when it becomes available locally to facilitate exchanges because of initial QC problems just like the Swift had


thx for help
is any other monitor comming out soon better then swift or i just buy it


----------



## ryanallan

Have you guys noticed the LED staying red (G-SYNC active) on desktop recently? It previously would turn yellow on desk top (ULMB) and red for games. Now it's red all the time. I really only noticed this in a past couple of weeks.


----------



## vladz

Driver bug i think revert to old driver or dont use the latest nvidia driver


----------



## CallsignVega

Just got in a Swift. Man the AR film on this thing is harsh and sparkly. No reason for such a strong film on a display these days. They expect people to be using this thing in an office building facing windows or something?


----------



## Strider49

Yeah, it is very aggressive and makes the image look dull and grainy in the brighter tones.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You missed out the massive glossy bezel and BL bleeding.
> 
> The Swift is still a great monitor and people really need to educate themselves on the benefits of IPS/VA panel types when considering a gaming monitor. Also the Swift is advertised as having AG coating. *Something most pro gamers are looking for*, least of all worried about viewing angles unless you have a relevant medical condition that prevents you from looking head on


I hear where your coming from ... personal preferences abound! ... I tried to be fair and informative, maybe that's why "gQmeR" , who was looking for help, has chosen the Swift for his preferences (see comment below).









As far as competitive gamers looking for heavy AG coating ... really?








I come from the days of high end CRT's and have yet to find a replacement that can make me forget about a [email protected] ... The AG coating on the Swift reminds me of some of the older high-end Dell Ultra-Sharps. There are many different AG coating densities just ask Swolern or Vega how different they are even between the Acer and the Swift. And for me none of them match the PQ of a true glossy, again personal preferences abound, each to their own










Credit to Vega see link below









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gQmeR*
> 
> thx for help
> is any other monitor comming out soon better then swift or i just buy it


Nope, unless you want to switch GPU's. I would still recommend you buy your $800 monitor locally so you can "easily" exchange or return it if it doesn't meet your expectations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just got in a Swift. Man the AR film on this thing is harsh and sparkly. No reason for such a strong film on a display these days. They expect people to be using this thing in an office building facing windows or something?


We're Waiting ... HeeHee







...
Can you imagine what an improvement the Acer or especially the Swift would look like in glossy








I know you can







... just in case people aren't familiar with your exploits see *HERE* and *HERE*


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just got in a Swift. Man the AR film on this thing is harsh and sparkly. No reason for such a strong film on a display these days. They expect people to be using this thing in an office building facing windows or something?


Which production date?


----------



## ryanallan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Driver bug i think revert to old driver or dont use the latest nvidia driver


That was it, thanks


----------



## SmoothD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just got in a Swift. Man the AR film on this thing is harsh and sparkly. No reason for such a strong film on a display these days. They expect people to be using this thing in an office building facing windows or something?


Vega, owning this and the acer, whats is your personal preference between the two for gaming?


----------



## Strider49

Hey,

I need some help. I tried to capture the banding I'm seeing in GTA V on the Swift with my iPhone camera. Can you take a look at the pictures and tell me if this is normal?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Now take a look at what it looks like on my TV, which is connected to the same PC via HDMI (I can still see banding, but it is nowhere near as pronounced as on the Swift):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I almost cannot notice any signs of banding when seeing GTA V screenshots on my laptop, which has a 1280 x 800, TN panel. So, graphics card or Swift's fault? I'm using PC Monitor's ICC profile because Gamma was way off out of the box, and no matter how I adjust the settings in the OSD, I cannot get rid of the awful banding on the Swift.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I need some help. I tried to capture the banding I'm seeing in GTA V on the Swift with my iPhone camera. Can you take a look at the pictures and tell me if this is normal?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now take a look at what it looks like on my TV, which is connected to the same PC via HDMI (I can still see banding, but it is nowhere near as pronounced as on the Swift):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cannot notice any signs of banding when seeing GTA V screenshots on my laptop, which has a 1280 x 800, TN panel. So, graphics card or Swift's fault? I'm using PC Monitor's ICC profile because Gamma was way off out of the box, and no matter how I adjust the settings in the OSD, I cannot get rid of the awful banding on the Swift.


ICC profiles often cause banding.

Also the Swift has a low gamma near black so banding in the source is more visible. If you have one of the Swifts with a bad native gamma I would RMA it, a profile is for fine tuning not fixing a broken display.

That looks like ICC profile banding to me.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> As far as competitive gamers looking for heavy AG coating ... really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come from the days of high end CRT's and have yet to find a replacement that can make me forget about a [email protected] ... The AG coating on the Swift reminds me of some of the older high-end Dell Ultra-Sharps. There are many different AG coating densities just ask Swolern or Vega how different they are even between the Acer and the Swift. And for me none of them match the PQ of a true glossy, again personal preferences abound, each to their own


So a dematted VG248QE with 120hz 10% brightness lightboost hack isn't a suitable replacement for a big ole CRT?







I was really young when CRTs were still the norm and i remember playing C&C Tiberian Sun on an old compaq crt, fun times, but i wasn't concerned about image or display quality as a little kid. I imagine that the same procedure Vega used would work the same on virtually any monitor with an AG coating, though i'd be a little hesitant doing it on a ROG swift or any monitor that costs as much as it does. Using Vega's post as a guide i took the plunge and dematted my VG248QE albeit using normal tap water and no fancy roller and got the same results. I have no regrets, image quality improved tenfold. Only gripe is cleaning the damn thing, usually compressed air is enough to get any dust off, but smudges requires rubbing vigorously with a microfiber cloth. There are some hairline scratches on mine from cleaning, but not many, and you can only see them if you turn the monitor off and put a light to it, otherwise during use they're totally invisible.


----------



## Hl86

Is there found a solution to remove gsync from drivers so you can use dsr by now?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So a dematted VG248QE with 120hz 10% brightness lightboost hack isn't a suitable replacement for a big ole CRT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really young when CRTs were still the norm and i remember playing C&C Tiberian Sun on an old compaq crt, fun times, but i wasn't concerned about image or display quality as a little kid. I imagine that the same procedure Vega used would work the same on virtually any monitor with an AG coating, though i'd be a little hesitant doing it on a ROG swift or any monitor that costs as much as it does. Using Vega's post as a guide i took the plunge and dematted my VG248QE albeit using normal tap water and no fancy roller and got the same results. I have no regrets, image quality improved tenfold. Only gripe is cleaning the damn thing, usually compressed air is enough to get any dust off, but smudges requires rubbing vigorously with a microfiber cloth. There are some hairline scratches on mine from cleaning, but not many, and you can only see them if you turn the monitor off and put a light to it, otherwise during use they're totally invisible.


Price/performance yes, but quality wise NO ... I could go on and on but wrong thread for this








There were also huge differences in the specs and quality of CRT's back in the day and comparing a Compaq (any model) with a high-end Sony, NEC or even Viewsonic is like comparing the Swift/XB270HU to an old LCD 1440x900 60Hz monitor.

HeeHee ... Tiberian Sun, great times is right! Especially when I got my 1st Viewsonic Pro 19" flatscreen @85Hz









We agree on more than you may think, that's why I also commented about Vega going for it and removing the AG coating from his Swift ... can you imagine image quality improving "tenfold" like your results above! ... +R for good comments and story


----------



## HatallaS

I did notice that my eyes get a little tired or "testy" after a couple of hours playing on it.

I normally play on glossy laptops 17/15" for the past 6 years.
Does this happen to any of you guys?

I am in a dark room, the only other source of light is coming from the PC LEDs.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I did notice that my eyes get a little tired or "testy" after a couple of hours playing on it.
> 
> I normally play on glossy laptops 17/15" for the past 6 years.
> Does this happen to any of you guys?
> 
> I am in a dark room, the only other source of light is coming from the PC LEDs.


Did you make sure to lower the brightness suitably? When I use this monitor in the dark (which is most of the time) I have my brightness set to _8_ (that's 75cd/m3 as measured by me and TFT central).

This monitor is extremely bright out of the box, laptops generally have pretty dim screens (it's one way of saving power).


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> ICC profiles often cause banding.
> 
> Also the Swift has a low gamma near black so banding in the source is more visible. If you have one of the Swifts with a bad native gamma I would RMA it, a profile is for fine tuning not fixing a broken display.
> 
> That looks like ICC profile banding to me.


Thank you for your answer! My Swift definitely has a bad native gamma. I've talked to ASUS, showed them the pictures, and they're going to send me a new Swift to replace the one I have here. Hopefully I'll get a good unit this time!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> I did notice that my eyes get a little tired or "testy" after a couple of hours playing on it.
> 
> I normally play on glossy laptops 17/15" for the past 6 years.
> Does this happen to any of you guys?
> 
> I am in a dark room, the only other source of light is coming from the PC LEDs.


Sometimes I feel the same, because I like to play in total darkness (even if the brightness is set to 20 or less). Put a bias light behind the Swift, that'll make it easy on your eyes. Don't force them too much.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just got in a Swift. Man the AR film on this thing is harsh and sparkly. No reason for such a strong film on a display these days. They expect people to be using this thing in an office building facing windows or something?


welcome to the party!


----------



## wyant50

So I had to wait past the 30 days to send in my monitor for RMA with asus now they're playing hardball.... worst..experience..ever..


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> ICC profiles often cause banding.
> 
> Also the Swift has a low gamma near black so banding in the source is more visible. If you have one of the Swifts with a bad native gamma I would RMA it, a profile is for fine tuning not fixing a broken display.
> 
> That looks like ICC profile banding to me.


So there's a word for that? My monitor does that too even with the default color profile. Could I RMA this? Also, I can't really describe it, but you can see (especially on white background) this thing, I really can't describe it but the screen looks dirty almost, I really can't describe it. My phone camera isn't good enough to capture it.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> So there's a word for that? My monitor does that too even with the default color profile. Could I RMA this? Also, I can't really describe it, but you can see (especially on white background) this thing, I really can't describe it but the screen looks dirty almost, I really can't describe it. My phone camera isn't good enough to capture it.


How does it look without the profile? My Swift's factory calibration is very accurate, according to my i1d3 colorimeter, there is no reason to use a profile that causes banding to do very minor corrections.

There do seem to be Swifts with broken gammas or bad factory calibrations that should be RMA'ed but I cannot tell if you have one of these. My Swift has no banding when not using a profile but with both Asus's profile or TFT Central's I get at least minor banding in some colors. This is using nice gradient test patterns to be sure the banding is caused by the display, not present in the source. I believe most people should not be using a profile on their Swifts, certainly not profiles created for another Swift; they do much more harm then good.

Banding already present in the source is a different issue. Due to the Swifts native gamma curve that makes shadow details more visible it is also easier to notice any banding present in the source.

edit: Could the dirty effect, especially on white, be the graininess that is the medium strength grain from the anti-reflective coating? That is sort-of how I would describe it; it does look sort of dirty, but very evenly dirty. A shimmery grain effect the is more noticeable on brighter colors.


----------



## toncij

Don't understand why they use this kind of AG coating now. I have Dell UP2715K now, it is a glossy AG coated and it is just great. I've returned my 34UC97 fantastic screen because grainy AG coating annoyed me so much.

TBH haven't noticed this problem on Swift when I had it, probably because brightness was burning through colors and my retinas... TN is a TN I guess...


----------



## Silent Scone

I've had a couple of instances like I had on my previous Swift where the image will distort and I have no alternative but to reset the machine, as when coming out of the game the display will lose signal. I do love this panel but it's definitely still problematic.

The thing is, I've tried to retire it once already for something else - and immediately gone back. The Predator has it's own problems as well unfortunately.


----------



## toncij

The only problem I had with Swift was that it had to be set up to 144 for every single app I start.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> The only problem I had with Swift was that it had to be set up to 140 for every single app I start.


Why? I'm guessing you mean 144hz? You can set use highest available preset from the CP and remain at 120hz for desktop.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why? I'm guessing you mean 144hz? You can set use highest available preset from the CP and remain at 120hz for desktop.


Yes, ofc, typo. Well, last time I've used it it was a hardware button on the monitor itself...


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> How does it look without the profile? My Swift's factory calibration is very accurate, according to my i1d3 colorimeter, there is no reason to use a profile that causes banding to do very minor corrections.
> 
> There do seem to be Swifts with broken gammas or bad factory calibrations that should be RMA'ed but I cannot tell if you have one of these. My Swift has no banding when not using a profile but with both Asus's profile or TFT Central's I get at least minor banding in some colors. This is using nice gradient test patterns to be sure the banding is caused by the display, not present in the source. I believe most people should not be using a profile on their Swifts, certainly not profiles created for another Swift; they do much more harm then good.
> 
> Banding already present in the source is a different issue. Due to the Swifts native gamma curve that makes shadow details more visible it is also easier to notice any banding present in the source.
> 
> edit: Could the dirty effect, especially on white, be the graininess that is the medium strength grain from the anti-reflective coating? That is sort-of how I would describe it; it does look sort of dirty, but very evenly dirty. A shimmery grain effect the is more noticeable on brighter colors.


So you're saying I shouldn't get monitor calibration tool? I want to make sure my monitors colors are the best it can be, but it looks alright with windows default profile. Asus' color profile is a piece of crap, the colors are way off, everything is tinted green. But how can I tell if my swift has broken gamma do I need a colorimeter?

I don't know anything about monitors but banding can't be acceptable, my monitor has extreme banding, I need to find the website where it was extreme.

Graininess is how I would describe it, you got it. My 5 year old monitor is picture perfect, no graininess. It's a nice monitor, but still too many problems. For $1000 this monitor should be picture perfect, Asus dropped the ball.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> So you're saying I shouldn't get monitor calibration tool? I want to make sure my monitors colors are the best it can be, but it looks alright with windows default profile. Asus' color profile is a piece of crap, the colors are way off, everything is tinted green. But how can I tell if my swift has broken gamma do I need a colorimeter?
> 
> I don't know anything about monitors but banding can't be acceptable, my monitor has extreme banding, I need to find the website where it was extreme.
> 
> Graininess is how I would describe it, you got it. My 5 year old monitor is picture perfect, no graininess. It's a nice monitor, but still too many problems. For $1000 this monitor should be picture perfect, Asus dropped the ball.


I know my Swift has broken (very low) gamma because the colors are so, so washed out out of the box, with windows default profile. Besides that, I've tried to assess gamma using *this test* and got values between 1.5 and 1.7.

I'd say if you're experiencing that kind of banding you see in my pictures and find it unacceptable like I do, by all means contact ASUS and ask for a RMA of your monitor. The banding is barely noticeable on my TV, I couldn't accept it on my Swift.

That grainy effect though should be the Anti-glare coating's fault. Nothing you can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> That grainy effect though should be the Anti-glare coating's fault. Nothing you can do about it unfortunately.


Nice... Nice... $1000 for this. Asus makes good stuff, but this monitor was rushed out the door, I should have waited for something better. I'm real pissed.

My monitor scored decently but I'm unhappy about banding and graininess. I'm gonna contact Asus.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmoothD*
> 
> Vega, owning this and the acer, whats is your personal preference between the two for gaming?


The Acer. There are pro's and con's to both but I think overall the Acer comes out ahead. I will do a proper write up once I have some time.


----------



## cadger

How do I turn off the red ring on the base?


----------



## Gregster

Thought it time to give the Swift a review


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> Nice... Nice... $1000 for this. Asus makes good stuff, but this monitor was rushed out the door, I should have waited for something better. I'm real pissed.
> 
> My monitor scored decently but I'm unhappy about banding and graininess. I'm gonna contact Asus.


I expect the new monitor to arrive sometime this week. If your monitor doesn't have broken gamma and, yet, you are seeing the awful banding, I'm worried this RMA won't solve my problem.

If the Swifts are calibrated so as to have very low gamma near black, I guess this isn't the monitor for me. I'd rather give up some shadow detail than have to deal with the banding.

Anyway, this issue can't be normal... They initiated the RMA process as soon as I showed them the pictures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadger*
> 
> How do I turn off the red ring on the base?



Press the joystick button to open the OSD;
Navigate to 'System Setup' and open its menu;
Navigate to 'LIGHT IN MOTION';
Tick the 'Off' box on the right;
Done!


----------



## Strider49

The "new" Swift just came in. It is an October model this time, according to the EA... Serial Number. I'll report back later after testing the monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I know my Swift has broken (very low) gamma because the colors are so, so washed out out of the box, with windows default profile. Besides that, I've tried to assess gamma using *this test* and got values between 1.5 and 1.7.
> 
> I'd say if you're experiencing that kind of banding you see in my pictures and find it unacceptable like I do, by all means contact ASUS and ask for a RMA of your monitor. The banding is barely noticeable on my TV, I couldn't accept it on my Swift.
> 
> That grainy effect though should be the Anti-glare coating's fault. Nothing you can do about it unfortunately.


ANY monitor with a gamma setting that low should be RMA'd instantly, whether people on these forums tell you to put up with it or not (they're probably just rich people).
The VG248QE wouldn't even drop that low at 144 hz refresh rate, and that was a monitor panel (used in the Benq 24" series too) known for having 2.2-2.3 gamma at 60hz and dropping to 1.8-1.9 at 144 hz. And that was considered bad.

My XL2720Z has five OSD gamma settings, and even on the most washed out setting with lowest gamma (gamma 1), it's still around 2.05 gamma (2.2 at gamma 3).

There's NO excuse for a monitor to have a default gamma of 1.6, ever.

Hope the replacement you said you received wasn't made on a Friday.


----------



## Battou62

The funny thing about tn panels is the gamma will change based on where you have the test pattern on the screen.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> ANY monitor with a gamma setting that low should be RMA'd instantly, whether people on these forums tell you to put up with it or not (they're probably just rich people).
> The VG248QE wouldn't even drop that low at 144 hz refresh rate, and that was a monitor panel (used in the Benq 24" series too) known for having 2.2-2.3 gamma at 60hz and dropping to 1.8-1.9 at 144 hz. And that was considered bad.
> 
> My XL2720Z has five OSD gamma settings, and even on the most washed out setting with lowest gamma (gamma 1), it's still around 2.05 gamma (2.2 at gamma 3).
> 
> There's NO excuse for a monitor to have a default gamma of 1.6, ever.
> 
> Hope the replacement you said you received wasn't made on a Friday.


No luck, this monitor has the same washed out look out of the box, scored nearly the same in the Lagom gamma test, and the banding in GTA V is still there. Tried this *trick* here, and while the colors get more vivid (same as using PC Monitor's ICC profile), the banding gets even more noticeable.

In fact, this monitor is even worse than the previous one. It has four dead pixels, two near the center and another two near the upper edge of the screen, and two minimal spots of BLB, one in the lower right corner and another one along the center of the lower bezel. The other Swift had no perceptible BLB. Besides that, this monitor clearly shows some signs of abuse or damage in the upper left corner of the bezel and in the back of the stand.







I am now missing my previous Swift, which, at least, was immaculate.

I'm very, very disappointed. What should I do? I guess the Swift is not for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> The funny thing about tn panels is the gamma will change based on where you have the test pattern on the screen.


I place the test pattern on the center of the screen, at the height of my eyes, at my normal seating position. While that is true, even when I look at the test pattern from below, which should raise the gamma, it sits far from 2.2. I'm very disappointed with the Swift.


----------



## UTA1415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> No luck, this monitor has the same washed out look out of the box, scored nearly the same in the Lagom gamma test, and the banding in GTA V is still there. Tried this *trick* here, and while the colors get more vivid (same as using PC Monitor's ICC profile), the banding gets even more noticeable.
> 
> In fact, this monitor is even worse than the previous one. It has four dead pixels, two near the center and another two near the upper edge of the screen, and two minimal spots of BLB, one in the lower right corner and another one along the center of the lower bezel. The other Swift had no perceptible BLB. Besides that, this monitor clearly shows some signs of abuse or damage in the upper left corner of the bezel and in the back of the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now missing my previous Swift, which, at least, was immaculate.
> 
> I'm very, very disappointed. What should I do? I guess the Swift is not for me.
> I place the test pattern on the center of the screen, at the height of my eyes, at my normal seating position. While that is true, even when I look at the test pattern from below, which should raise the gamma, it sits far from 2.2. I'm very disappointed with the Swift.


Get a refund. This monitor is too good to be true. My monitor scored around 1.9 I guess it's decent. I should have known better not to buy this monitor. A lot of people got good ones but it's still a lottery. But for $1000 you should get picture perfect monitor, I'm never buying into the hype.


----------



## astrixx

I sent my monitor for RMA last week from Sydney to Queensland in Australia to a Asus Authorised repairer after it got the horizontal lines, flickering and blurry text issue.

Got my monitor back from RMA today and they fixed the horizontal lines, flickering and blurry text issue but now it won't go over 85hz it just says lost signal.

I removed and reinstalled the Catalyst 15.4 drivers with no luck tried both of my GPU's separately and they both can only go up to 85hz.

Now I'm going to have to send it back across the country. It has a brand new LCD and main board and it still has this problem.

Looks like they never tested above 60hz, it was looking promising until I tried to change the refresh rate from 60hz to 120hz









I just got sent the new consignment number







so tomorrow the courier will pick it up hopefully it only takes the ten days including the weekend like last time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Thought it time to give the Swift a review


----------



## astrixx

I remember someone else on this forum couldn't go over 85hz, were they able to fix it?


----------



## sav4

I think that was with a nvidia gpu it was the refresh rate setting in nv control panel .


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I think that was with a nvidia gpu it was the refresh rate setting in nv control panel .


I'm sure it was AMD because I remember I was getting 120hz and someone was getting 85hz.

They pick it up tomorrow again for another RMA.


----------



## SpawNt0p

Hello there!

Recently got this superb monitor, I still have AMD GPU's (2x 7970) but I already planned to move on a 980.

My problem is : I can't get 144Hz, Windows only propose me 120Hz as a maximum.

Facts :

- I had a BenQ XL2420T (which is 120Hz maximum) before this, could it be the root of this trouble?
- My led monitor looks like this : 
Green is supposed to be 3D Nvidia, but I am on AMD GPU's.. Should be totally white normally..

Already tried to clean with DDU and reinstall latest AMD drivers, nothing changed.

Any idea is welcome


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpawNt0p*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Recently got this superb monitor, I still have AMD GPU's (2x 7970) but I already planned to move on a 980.
> 
> My problem is : I can't get 144Hz, Windows only propose me 120Hz as a maximum.
> 
> Facts :
> 
> - I had a BenQ XL2420T (which is 120Hz maximum) before this, could it be the root of this trouble?
> - My led monitor looks like this :
> Green is supposed to be 3D Nvidia, but I am on AMD GPU's.. Should be totally white normally..
> 
> Already tried to clean with DDU and reinstall latest AMD drivers, nothing changed.
> 
> Any idea is welcome


Did you check your AMD Catalyst Control Centre - Refresh Rate, and what happens if you use the button to change refresh rates? Does it change? and will it change to 144hz?


----------



## SpawNt0p

Thanks for your fast answer, here is what you asked for:

http://i.imgur.com/6BK3l0N.png

http://i.imgur.com/Z2yjCbk.png

Maximum reported is said to be 120Hz, but this is wrong.. And in combo box I have nothing more than 120.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> No luck, this monitor has the same washed out look out of the box, scored nearly the same in the Lagom gamma test, and the banding in GTA V is still there. Tried this *trick* here, and while the colors get more vivid (same as using PC Monitor's ICC profile), the banding gets even more noticeable.
> 
> In fact, this monitor is even worse than the previous one. It has four dead pixels, two near the center and another two near the upper edge of the screen, and two minimal spots of BLB, one in the lower right corner and another one along the center of the lower bezel. The other Swift had no perceptible BLB. Besides that, this monitor clearly shows some signs of abuse or damage in the upper left corner of the bezel and in the back of the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now missing my previous Swift, which, at least, was immaculate.
> 
> I'm very, very disappointed. What should I do? I guess the Swift is not for me.
> I place the test pattern on the center of the screen, at the height of my eyes, at my normal seating position. While that is true, even when I look at the test pattern from below, which should raise the gamma, it sits far from 2.2. I'm very disappointed with the Swift.


Yeah RMA that and don't look back.

minor rant, but I am seriously going to KEEP my V4 firmware XL2720z and just use it until it breaks. I may have a 27" 1080p and no freesync or gsync, but having (finally) won the panel lottery with this thing over a year ago (panel is about as perfect as a TN can get) and able to use blur reduction as low as 60hz, I can get by the lack of gsync and the "issues" of FPS dropping under 85 fps for ULMB's limit of 85 hz, by using custom resolutions and using single strobe blur reduction as low as 75 hz/75 fps or the flickery 60 hz/60 fps. No gsync or freesync, but I can drop the framerate limit low enough and cap it and if your FPS is constant, 60 FPS with blur reduction is -clear-. 60 FPS with gsync, stutters or not, is going to be a blurry mess. And a simple firmware flash a month ago turned my screen into a completely new screen (much better overdrive!).

Back to the subject:
IF possible, I suggest you buy one of these new panels LOCALLY if at all possible.
ROG Swift, Acer Predator XB270HU, Eizo Foris...buy it LOCALLY and open the frickin thing up IN THE SHOP. If necessary, save the lagom gamma page to USB and open it live and make sure you are happy with it. Then if it's defective......bam: open another one.
Then bring the good one back with you.

If I may be so bold, what was the gamma on your 1.7 gamma Swift, when it was at 60 hz refresh rate on desktop? Was it still 1.7 ?
Did the gamma change with refresh rate?


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpawNt0p*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Recently got this superb monitor, I still have AMD GPU's (2x 7970) but I already planned to move on a 980.
> 
> My problem is : I can't get 144Hz, Windows only propose me 120Hz as a maximum.


AMD only support up to 120hz at the driver at the moment, on the latest beta 15.4 they removed the 144hz since it would flickr and wasn't able to keep 144hz properly.

That is why is only shows upto 120hz.


----------



## astrixx

So sad I have to send my monitor back for RMA after playing on a 22in for a week it was amazing to play on on it even if it could only play 85hz yesterday, yesterday evening it only had the option for 60-85hz due to a Display port link failure between the PC and the monitor, this morning it starts up with the windows chime but when windows increases the refresh rate to 85hz it loses signal.

Oh well it shouldn't take longer than 10 days.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpawNt0p*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Recently got this superb monitor, I still have AMD GPU's (2x 7970) but I already planned to move on a 980.
> 
> My problem is : I can't get 144Hz, Windows only propose me 120Hz as a maximum.
> 
> Facts :
> 
> - I had a BenQ XL2420T (which is 120Hz maximum) before this, could it be the root of this trouble?
> - My led monitor looks like this :
> Green is supposed to be 3D Nvidia, but I am on AMD GPU's.. Should be totally white normally..
> 
> Already tried to clean with DDU and reinstall latest AMD drivers, nothing changed.
> 
> Any idea is welcome


•Green -Nvidia Stereoscopic 3D hardware plugged into the PC and 3D Vision enabled

Is there any motion blur reduction active?
What does the OSD show? It should show "3d mode."

The LED should not be green if Lightboost mode is not enabled.
Looks like a nice little bug to me....


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yeah RMA that and don't look back.
> 
> minor rant, but I am seriously going to KEEP my V4 firmware XL2720z and just use it until it breaks. I may have a 27" 1080p and no freesync or gsync, but having (finally) won the panel lottery with this thing over a year ago (panel is about as perfect as a TN can get) and able to use blur reduction as low as 60hz, I can get by the lack of gsync and the "issues" of FPS dropping under 85 fps for ULMB's limit of 85 hz, by using custom resolutions and using single strobe blur reduction as low as 75 hz/75 fps or the flickery 60 hz/60 fps. No gsync or freesync, but I can drop the framerate limit low enough and cap it and if your FPS is constant, 60 FPS with blur reduction is -clear-. 60 FPS with gsync, stutters or not, is going to be a blurry mess. And a simple firmware flash a month ago turned my screen into a completely new screen (much better overdrive!).
> 
> Back to the subject:
> IF possible, I suggest you buy one of these new panels LOCALLY if at all possible.
> ROG Swift, Acer Predator XB270HU, Eizo Foris...buy it LOCALLY and open the frickin thing up IN THE SHOP. If necessary, save the lagom gamma page to USB and open it live and make sure you are happy with it. Then if it's defective......bam: open another one.
> Then bring the good one back with you.
> 
> If I may be so bold, what was the gamma on your 1.7 gamma Swift, when it was at 60 hz refresh rate on desktop? Was it still 1.7 ?
> Did the gamma change with refresh rate?


No, gamma doesn't change as I change the refresh rate. My gamma readings on this new Swift are as follows (out of the box settings): between 1.2 and 1.3 @48%, ~1.5 @25% and between 1.70 and 1.75 @10%. Yeah, it is this bad.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Even the crappy TN panel of the laptop on which I'm writing this message has better gamma response: 1.95-2.05 @10%, ~2.1 @25% and between 2.0 and 2.2 at 48%. Something is fundamentally wrong here. Either I'm very unlucky and got two bad panels, or the Lagom gamma test isn't very reliable on TN panels, or maybe this is the way latest batches of the Swift are calibrated, and people are so happy with G-Sync and 144Hz that they don't even care about or notice this kind of "details", I don't know.

Now, on another note, why ASUS ships monitors with clear signs of abuse/neglect to customers is beyond me. Take a look at the following pictures of the Swift that came in:



Some folks may say that this is nothing. But I find it unacceptable, especially when taking into account what I paid for the monitor. The Swift that I sent back to them was in immaculate condition, so I was expecting nothing less than that from the "new" Swift.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UTA1415*
> 
> Get a refund. This monitor is too good to be true. My monitor scored around 1.9 I guess it's decent. I should have known better not to buy this monitor. A lot of people got good ones but it's still a lottery. But for $1000 you should get picture perfect monitor, I'm never buying into the hype.


I would, but the 30-day return window is long gone.
That is my opinion too. I now can say that I shouldn't have bought the Swift. G-Sync and 120/144Hz are really impressive and stunning, but I can't stand TN, and low gamma, and color banding, and all that. I'm actually planning to sell the Swift. There's some guy that is interested in buying it from me. But first, I'll try one more RMA. I have to make sure that the monitor is tested before leaving the warehouse.


----------



## SpawNt0p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrixx*
> 
> AMD only support up to 120hz at the driver at the moment, on the latest beta 15.4 they removed the 144hz since it would flickr and wasn't able to keep 144hz properly.
> 
> That is why is only shows upto 120hz.


Oh okay now I get it! I knew there was a flickering problem @144Hz with 290X, but I didn't thought they would have disable 144Hz for every GPU and not just the 290X, thanks for this answer, you avoid me to format my computer (planed to do it today).
Is it worth to try installing older driver version (like 15.3 maybe?) to get 144Hz or not?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> •Green -Nvidia Stereoscopic 3D hardware plugged into the PC and 3D Vision enabled
> 
> Is there any motion blur reduction active?
> What does the OSD show? It should show "3d mode."
> 
> The LED should not be green if Lightboost mode is not enabled.
> Looks like a nice little bug to me....


Motion blur reduction active? If I'm not wrong, the only reduction blur on Swift is the ULMB, and I can't get it since I'm running 2x 7970, in the OSD, ULMB is greyed out. Mode is "Normal mode". The only active thing is OD on normal:

http://i.imgur.com/bGBb440.jpg


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I would, but the 30-day return window is long gone.
> That is my opinion too. I now can say that I shouldn't have bought the Swift. G-Sync and 120/144Hz are really impressive and stunning, but I can't stand TN, and low gamma, and color banding, and all that. I'm actually planning to sell the Swift. There's some guy that is interested in buying it from me. But first, I'll try one more RMA. I have to make sure that the monitor is tested before leaving the warehouse.


Strider, that does look like concerningly low gamma. My BenQ XL2420G a competitive gamer orientated monitor comes with 2.2 on the same test as you. I've been itching to upgrade to the RoG Swift for 1440p and larger screen size at 27''. But seeing this kind of stuff just putting me off.
TFT Central has the Swift on an average of 2.2 gamma, so I don't know how it happens yours is so off. Just poor quality control? What is your Swifts build date? Btw those scratches on the top and bottom are completely unacceptable.

So you say your 30 day return window is long gone, but thats because of having to wait for Asus RMA process, if consumers rights were more properly implemented in my opinion you should have the right to have gotten a refund from Asus, I personally would not accept scratches like that on a premium gaming monitor with such a high pricve tag. Makes me wonder if I should even try the Swift anymore. The amount of negativity is quite staggering.

Last I called BenQ support in the Netherlands, they told me I don't need to worry and they don't send refurbished ones when it comes to ''expensive gamer monitors'' as they mentioned it. Why does Asus send so many refurbished second hand panels to their customers, thats completely unacceptable.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Has anyone seen a dual portrait monitor setup with the swift? Kind of like this one (credit: @melp on Reddit)



But I don't know if any monitors would fit well in portrait next to the swift. I like to game on one screen but would love this for productivity.


----------



## medgart

Hey guys, anyone with March/April SWIFT here? Do you have any issues with it and especially the so called 'pixel inversion'?


----------



## nadrian3k

Hey guys, I plan on buying this monitor soon. Can any of you help me out with some measurements please? I am interested in the dimensions of the BASE of the monitor. The flat part that sits on the table. I need this dimension because i will be putting it on an amp.

Would be a huge help. Thank you!


----------



## BrushyBill

Just received and unboxed my PG278Q this afternoon. Loving this monitor so far!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> UTA1415: Trust me, do what I say.
> 
> Go download the profile from this page: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/
> 
> Do NOT use their settings just further down.
> 
> Apply it with DisplayProfile, get it from TFTCentral.
> 
> Then with Nvidia, use 50 Brightness, 60 Contrast, 0.75 Gamma.
> 
> For the monitor, use 30-50 Brightness (your preference) and 50 Contrast. Keep the RGB at 100/100/100.
> 
> Try it. Believe me.


Thank you!!!

I just came across your post and man it made a difference. My monitor didn't look bad to begin with but doing what you said put the icing on the cake. I appreciate the tip.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> I just came across your post and man it made a difference. My monitor didn't look bad to begin with but doing what you said put the icing on the cake. I appreciate the tip.


Haha no problem







Glad it worked for you too ! Took me soooo long to get right lol.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Haha no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked for you too ! Took me soooo long to get right lol.


Yeah man, you deserve the thanks. I just came from a BenQ XL2420TE, it was somewhat washed out to say the least. When I plugged this Asus in I thought it looked pretty good so I wasn't worried too much. Main thing was, no dead pixels. My BenQ had 1 dead pixel that annoyed the hell out of me. However I generally look around for a decent custom Display setting/config. Found yours and it made a huge improvement on what I already had. The colors are superb in comparison to my BenQ. So yeah, thanks again bro!


----------



## coolharris93

I ordered the screen today..What profile should i be using? The stock one or the custom some people posting? Are there any cons about the custom profile or it is just far better that the stock?


----------



## Lowrater

I just got mine too. Rog swift d.7-05-2015. The build date is December 2014, and i'm only using stock profile.

I had no issues so far, besides in Wolfenstein the old blood, which i belieave is the game engine, since it also has the same issue as "rage" had, if anyone can relate / know that.

Can anyone confirm it's safe to use 144hz on this module of Dec, 2014? Or does it still overheat and give you bars? I'm currently only using 120hz to be safe not to damage anything.

My monitor (taken with my samsung phone):


----------



## SpawNt0p

How do you know build date?


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpawNt0p*
> 
> How do you know build date?


Under the monitor, on the right side.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> No, gamma doesn't change as I change the refresh rate. My gamma readings on this new Swift are as follows (out of the box settings): between 1.2 and 1.3 @48%, ~1.5 @25% and between 1.70 and 1.75 @10%. Yeah, it is this bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the crappy TN panel of the laptop on which I'm writing this message has better gamma response: 1.95-2.05 @10%, ~2.1 @25% and between 2.0 and 2.2 at 48%. Something is fundamentally wrong here. Either I'm very unlucky and got two bad panels, or the Lagom gamma test isn't very reliable on TN panels, or maybe this is the way latest batches of the Swift are calibrated, and people are so happy with G-Sync and 144Hz that they don't even care about or notice this kind of "details", I don't know.
> 
> Now, on another note, why ASUS ships monitors with clear signs of abuse/neglect to customers is beyond me. Take a look at the following pictures of the Swift that came in:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some folks may say that this is nothing.* But I find it unacceptable, especially when taking into account what I paid for the monitor. The Swift that I sent back to them was in immaculate condition, so I was expecting nothing less than that from the "new" Swift.


No that would tick me off as well.

My replacement, the inner thin bezel that covers a portion of the panel on the left is slightly loose and clicks when pressing. That I'd class as minor or close to 'nothing'. Yours looks bedraggled.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone with March/April SWIFT here? Do you have any issues with it and especially the so called 'pixel inversion'?


Its the million dollar qeustion, nobody knows.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I would, but the 30-day return window is long gone.
> That is my opinion too. I now can say that I shouldn't have bought the Swift. G-Sync and 120/144Hz are really impressive and stunning, but I can't stand TN, and low gamma, and color banding, and all that. I'm actually planning to sell the Swift. There's some guy that is interested in buying it from me. But first, I'll try one more RMA. I have to make sure that the monitor is tested before leaving the warehouse.


As you're in Europe (and especially since the monitor you received is an obviously refurbished and damaged unit) you can still get a refund but it might be a long and tedious process. But the customer laws in Europe are extremely protective and you can be pretty much 100% sure to win this.


----------



## Lowrater

I'm also experiencing that when i chose in the screen resolution panel to keep 120hz, i notice that the games automatically switch to 144hz. Are there any workaround to tell the monitor not to swap?

- Edit: Nvidia control panel = 3D manage -> Prefered refreshrate = Application controlled.

I hope someone soon will confirm the december build is clean for overheating.


----------



## SpawNt0p

I looked on my monitor and it seems mine is from December 2014 too.


----------



## coolharris93

/I bought mine today and it seems it's from December 2014.What are the issues with December 2014 screens anyone knows?


----------



## Waro

One question: Did anyone try to remove the coating?


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> As you're in Europe (and especially since the monitor you received is an obviously refurbished and damaged unit) you can still get a refund but it might be a long and tedious process. But the customer laws in Europe are extremely protective and you can be pretty much 100% sure to win this.


I don't think it is that simple. The European Consumer Rights website states the following about repairs, replacements or refunds:
Quote:


> If an item you bought anywhere in the EU turns out to be faulty or does not look or work as advertised, the seller must repair or replace it free of charge or give you a full refund or reduction in price. In some EU countries you will be offered the choice between all four remedies from the outset. *Otherwise you will be able to ask for a full or partial refund only when it is not possible or convenient to repair or replace the item.*
> 
> *And bear in mind that you might not be entitled to a refund if the problem is minor, such as a scratch on a CD case.*


Source: http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shopping-abroad/guarantees/index_en.htm

Anyway, I've already talked to ASUS and showed them the pictures. Next week I'll see what they can do about this situation. I'm gonna try to get a new unit, not a refurbished one. One thing is for certain though: I'm not willing to keep this monitor.


----------



## BrushyBill

I bought mine on May 5th, it got here yesterday. I just realized mine was also from December 2014. So far I'm not having any negative experience. But as you guys are, I'm also interested in knowing the issues Dec. 2014 models were having.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I bought mine on May 5th, it got here yesterday. I just realized mine was also from December 2014. So far I'm not having any negative experience. But as you guys are, I'm also interested in knowing the issues Dec. 2014 models were having.


The funny part is, that no one after december 2014 are having any issues so far. I just haven't got it confirmed yet, but it annoys me that no one are saying anything since it's important to know.

I also played the last few days at 144hz and haven't experienced any issues.. I guess i will continue and update the rest of you guys if there is anything to tell about the december 2014 build.

I'm having 120hz, when i'm in windows and have the nvidia control panel to take the highest refreshrate available while gaming to have anything run smooth, which goes to 144hz which i'm doing right now. I also don't use any special profiles yet since i'm only testing the stock profile.

While using application based / control for a different hz, some games may have issues and go to the lowest settings and resolution and 23,4hz which sometimes might not open the game and give directX errors (if i remember correctly. I had it yesterday). In game everything will lagg until you touching the ingame settings to correct it. After that it runs well.. That's the only thing i've experienced. This was with COD:advanced warfare as an example. If you don't make application based control for the 120hz, the monitor will automatically change to 144hz. (Try open a game and click the overdrive buttom. Then it will display 144hz and not 120hz which you chose in the control panel in windows)

Also.. If you're afraid about the ghosting, and OD settings. Go check it out here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting

- stay tuned.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> The funny part is, that no one after december 2014 are having any issues so far. I just haven't got it confirmed yet, but it annoys me that no one are saying anything since it's important to know.
> 
> I also played the last few days at 144hz and haven't experienced any issues.. I guess i will continue and update the rest of you guys if there is anything to tell about the december 2014 build.
> 
> I'm having 120hz, when i'm in windows and have the nvidia control panel to take the highest refreshrate available while gaming to have anything run smooth, which goes to 144hz which i'm doing right now. I also don't use any special profiles yet since i'm only testing the stock profile.
> 
> While using application based / control for a different hz, some games may have issues and go to the lowest settings and resolution and 23,4hz which sometimes might not open the game and give directX errors (if i remember correctly. I had it yesterday). In game everything will lagg until you touching the ingame settings to correct it. After that it runs well.. That's the only thing i've experienced. This was with COD:advanced warfare as an example. If you don't make application based control for the 120hz, the monitor will automatically change to 144hz. (Try open a game and click the overdrive buttom. Then it will display 144hz and not 120hz which you chose in the control panel in windows)
> 
> Also.. If you're afraid about the ghosting, and OD settings. Go check it out here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting
> 
> - stay tuned.


I'm actually not having any issues. I started noticing a little backlight bleeding down the bottom of the monitor and bottom left corner. But after some slight color adjustments, fine tuning my gamma and RGB adjustments, I don't even really notice that anymore. I've been playing GTA V, Shadow of Mordor and various other games with no issues at all. So here is to hoping it continues to work well without problems.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I'm actually not having any issues. I started noticing a little backlight bleeding down the bottom of the monitor and bottom left corner. But after some slight color adjustments, fine tuning my gamma and RGB adjustments, I don't even really notice that anymore. I've been playing GTA V, Shadow of Mordor and various other games with no issues at all. So here is to hoping it continues to work well without problems.


Lets hope so. I aswell hope that the december 2014 builds is not damaged. So far just adjustments.. That isn't bad i guess?


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> One question: Did anyone try to remove the coating?


Coating? The screen it self?


----------



## vladz

^^

Mine september and no issues at all but right now im still enjoying my xb270hu


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> Coating? The screen it self?


I mean the matte film that Asus put on the ROG Swift.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I mean the matte film that Asus put on the ROG Swift.


Yes a couple of guys did it a few pages back and said it made quite a difference, tho they also said it was a lot harder to clean the screen.
Mine is also a September build still awesome .its 7month old . Touch wood


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Because I want to believe....
> 
> I've read so many HYPE HYPE HYPE on this monitor, WOW GSYNC IS THE FUTURE !!!
> 
> Well....Gsync is not. 144hz is. I am willing to bet 99.9999999% of people who say "HOLY **** THIS IS SO SMOOTH" are actually amazed by the 144hz, NOT Gsync.
> 
> I have tried countless games.... BF3, BF4, Deus Ex, Bioshock Infinite, World of Warcraft, Diablo 3, Final Fantasy XIV, XCOM, League of Legends, Metro, Shadow of Mordor, Torchlight, Path of Exile, Titanfall, etc... and to be VERY honest, I can not see a single difference in any of them using Gsync or Vsync. People say Vsync drops you to a multiple of your monitor, like from 60 to 30, or from 144 to 72 or something. Well....sorry but ALL of the games I just mentioned do NOT drop like that if I'm on Vsync. They all fluctuate the same as Gsync. I can see 44, 78, 56, 92, 101, whatever. I use FRAPS or ShadowPlay or even Steam's FPS counter, they all show variable fps. All over the place. So where's the "60 to 30" drop ?
> 
> (And please, before someone mentions it, I know what I'm doing. I know how to make sure Gsync is not on, and Vsync is. I disable it completely in Nvidia panel, and the led is white. Well, was...because the new driver fcked it up, now it's red all the time. But it wasn't before that driver).
> 
> The ONLY time I can see Gsync having some kind of effect is if I switch the monitor to 60hz and play Bioshock Infinite with Ultra Dynamic Shadows and stand in front of a door, and strafe. On Vsync there will be a stutter, but with Gsync there is none. That is the only way I can notice it. But why would I do that, I always play at 144. There is no difference at 144.
> 
> Watch this
> 
> 
> 
> (video from the Newegg guy with his roommate), and put it at 6:30 and hear what he says.
> 
> _"But, I did turn off Gsync just to see what it was like, as if I had a 144hz refresh rate monitor straight up, and I... I couldn't see the difference"._
> 
> I'm 100% with him. At 144hz, YES OMG THINGS ARE SO SMOOTH IT NEEDS TO BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED, but that's the 144hz being amazing, not Gsync.
> 
> I am again very serious here, I wish I could see the "Gsync effect" in my games. I sometimes try and disable Gsync and revert to Vsync just for fun, and at 144hz there is absolutely no difference. Absolutely. None. FPS doesn't drop to a multiple. I wish I could show you guys, I'm not lying. Only FF13 does the 60-to-30 drop. But FF13 is Windowed-only so this may have something to do with it.
> 
> So, add that to the fact that colors (and BLACKS) are ugly as sin, straight out of the box, and I cannot believe I put 1000$ on this. I don't think other PG278Qs are better. I think this is it, and ppl are simply amazed with the 144hz (because THAT is amazing) and they enjoy a super-bright-washed-out color scheme, who knows.


----------



## medgart

About the post above.

Does anyone else feel the same about G-sync?

Is the G-sync module really worth it or it's just a waste of money?

Be honest please.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> About the post above.
> 
> Does anyone else feel the same about G-sync?
> 
> Is the G-sync module really worth it or it's just a waste of money?
> 
> Be honest please.


Gsync is active while gaming, and so far as i hear you can't notice tearing so much at 144hz. I personally haven't seen anything since gsync is active under gameplay. It's a great feeling for the eyes and brain not to focus or see any of the tearing part.

On the other hand, there is some sort "not worth it" que here about the gsync.. It's expensive.. As long it does what it's told moste gamers doesn't care. We enjoy smoothness.. But again there is freesync which is cheaper and "better", after some few forums i mean.. But well. We all know that issue and story about AMD and alot of heat and so on.. I think it's what you can afford and willing to pay? Also take care in mind that no matter monitor, then it's a long-time-investment. You gonna have it for longer than you're gpu and much more. So no matter price, get a good one even you want to save money. And when i say "saving money", then it will cost you more in the long run, IF you change the monitor all the time to fit a special price point and selling it. Specially in Denmark as far as i can tell..

Here is a video about it: 




Keep in mind you will notice tearing in the video, but while playing you wont as much.

Ps.
Gsync or not.. T he high hz & response time on the monitor made me smile since i came from a 60hz dell u2414h monitor to my current Asus rog swift monitor.


----------



## Anarion

G-sync is definitely worth it. When I play on a non G-sync monitor after I experienced it I cannot unsee the lag and the tearing. It makes gameplay really smooth without adding extra lag and without harming the performance. I tried the ULMB but gosh I don't like it all. Now that I experienced G-sync for some months I can never go back to a normal monitor anymore. And it's not the more fps the smoothness is coming from. That's something else. I can tell and experience the G-sync even on 40 fps. It does make a hell of a difference.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> Gsync is active while gaming, and so far as i hear you can't notice tearing so much at 144hz. I personally haven't seen anything since gsync is active under gameplay. It's a great feeling for the eyes and brain not to focus or see any of the tearing part.
> 
> On the other hand, there is some sort "not worth it" que here about the gsync.. It's expensive.. As long it does what it's told moste gamers doesn't care. We enjoy smoothness.. But again there is freesync which is cheaper and "better", after some few forums i mean.. But well. We all know that issue and story about AMD and alot of heat and so on.. I think it's what you can afford and willing to pay? Also take care in mind that no matter monitor, then it's a long-time-investment. You gonna have it for longer than you're gpu and much more. So no matter price, get a good one even you want to save money. And when i say "saving money", then it will cost you more in the long run, IF you change the monitor all the time to fit a special price point and selling it. Specially in Denmark as far as i can tell..
> 
> Here is a video about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind you will notice tearing in the video, but while playing you wont as much.
> 
> Ps.
> Gsync or not.. T he high hz & response time on the monitor made me smile since i came from a 60hz dell u2414h monitor to my current Asus rog swift monitor.


Thanks. The question is not about 60Hz vs 120Hz vs 144Hz. And it's not about G-sync vs Freesync as I'm sure they both work great and they do what they're supposed to do.

The question is more like "G-sync+Freesync" vs "Do you really need them" ?

I'm sure G-sync + 144Hz + low response time is amazing and game changer but if you turn off G-sync do you feel the same smoothness as with G-sync on? (sure if the fps is 20-30 that will be noticeable but if you can keep the fps above 60 all the time does it make any difference with G-sync on and off)?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> About the post above.
> 
> Does anyone else feel the same about G-sync?
> 
> Is the G-sync module really worth it or it's just a waste of money?
> 
> Be honest please.


Without quoting the original post, I need to say a few things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Because I want to believe....
> 
> I've read so many HYPE HYPE HYPE on this monitor, WOW GSYNC IS THE FUTURE !!!
> 
> Well....Gsync is not. 144hz is. I am willing to bet 99.9999999% of people who say "HOLY **** THIS IS SO SMOOTH" are actually amazed by the 144hz, NOT Gsync.
> 
> I have tried countless games.... BF3, BF4, Deus Ex, Bioshock Infinite, World of Warcraft, Diablo 3, Final Fantasy XIV, XCOM, League of Legends, Metro, Shadow of Mordor, Torchlight, Path of Exile, Titanfall, etc... and to be VERY honest, I can not see a single difference in any of them using Gsync or Vsync. People say Vsync drops you to a multiple of your monitor, like from 60 to 30, or from 144 to 72 or something. Well....sorry but ALL of the games I just mentioned do NOT drop like that if I'm on Vsync. They all fluctuate the same as Gsync. I can see 44, 78, 56, 92, 101, whatever. I use FRAPS or ShadowPlay or even Steam's FPS counter, they all show variable fps. All over the place. So where's the "60 to 30" drop ?
> 
> (And please, before someone mentions it, I know what I'm doing. I know how to make sure Gsync is not on, and Vsync is. I disable it completely in Nvidia panel, and the led is white. Well, was...because the new driver fcked it up, now it's red all the time. But it wasn't before that driver).
> 
> The ONLY time I can see Gsync having some kind of effect is if I switch the monitor to 60hz and play Bioshock Infinite with Ultra Dynamic Shadows and stand in front of a door, and strafe. On Vsync there will be a stutter, but with Gsync there is none. That is the only way I can notice it. But why would I do that, I always play at 144. There is no difference at 144.
> 
> Watch this
> 
> 
> 
> (video from the Newegg guy with his roommate), and put it at 6:30 and hear what he says.
> 
> _"But, I did turn off Gsync just to see what it was like, as if I had a 144hz refresh rate monitor straight up, and I... I couldn't see the difference"._
> 
> I'm 100% with him. At 144hz, YES OMG THINGS ARE SO SMOOTH IT NEEDS TO BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED, but that's the 144hz being amazing, not Gsync.
> 
> I am again very serious here, I wish I could see the "Gsync effect" in my games. I sometimes try and disable Gsync and revert to Vsync just for fun, and at 144hz there is absolutely no difference. Absolutely. None. FPS doesn't drop to a multiple. I wish I could show you guys, I'm not lying. Only FF13 does the 60-to-30 drop. But FF13 is Windowed-only so this may have something to do with it.
> 
> So, add that to the fact that colors (and BLACKS) are ugly as sin, straight out of the box, and I cannot believe I put 1000$ on this. I don't think other PG278Qs are better. I think this is it, and ppl are simply amazed with the 144hz (because THAT is amazing) and they enjoy a super-bright-washed-out color scheme, who knows.


Not sure if someone else addressed this, but the reason you don't get fps drops to refresh rate /X, where X is 2, 3, 4, 5, is because of triplebuffering.

Most directX 10 games are triplebuffered by default. DirectX 9 games usually need a registry variable or sometimes a third party utility to enable triplebuffering, although the DX9 spec is supposed to have games have triplebuffering on at all times. Sometimes there are some bugs in DX10/11 games where triplebuffering doesn't work unless you alt tab once after starting the game (at least this has happened on both the HD 7970 and the R9 290x AMD cards).

Gsync has nothing to do with the framerate dropping by half or not dropping by half. Triplebuffering controls that.
It's the stutters that you get that gsync fixes, when the FPS drops under the refresh rate. For example: let's take call of duty advanced warfare.

COD:AW has a 91 FPS cap.
In order to get a nice smooth game performance on a non gsync or non freesync monitor, (e.g. with a strobed backlight like on a Benq Z series), you need to create a custom refresh rate to match the game refresh rate, e.g. 91 hz refresh rate, and then turn on vsync, then turn on blur reduction (or not), and you'll get a smooth game performance.

Now, if you did NOT use a custom refresh rate, and used a normal refresh rate like 120hz, you would be getting 91 FPS at 120hz refresh rate. This would cause repeated ugly 'stutters' in the game, because the frame rate does not match the refresh rate. And those stutters can be very annoying, even if you have a strobed backlight.

If you use gsync in this case, you will get a combination of triplebuffering, vsync, and variable refresh rate, so the refresh rate will match the in game framerate. That will stop the annoying stutters you would get if getting a 91 FPS cap (you can not remove this cap) at 100hz or 120hz or 144 hz refresh rate. And it does make a difference if you are *NOT* using a strobed backlight. You can notice it in this type of example.

With blur reduction, things become a bit more murky, because you can see enemies much easier with a strobed backlight, but you can't use gsync or freesync, so if you cant use a custom refresh rate (91 hz) with your ULMB/Turbo240/blur reduction, you will have stutters to deal with for punishment.

One thing to remember is stutters are HARDER to notice when you have blurred motion. Strobed backlights help remove that blurry motion. But you can't use strobing and gsync/freesync together. BUT tearing is more noticeable than stutters, and gsync and freesync stop tearing. Tearing is what you get when vsync is *OFF* and the FPS is under the refresh rate. Stutters is what you get when vsync is ON and triplebuffering is on, and the fps drops under the refresh rate.

So yes, you are 100% correct. Gsync and freesync are NOT the "next level of gaming." Far from it. But it is an important step in the right direction.
The next level of gaming will be STROBED BACKLIGHTS combined with gsync and freesync at the SAME TIME, with low to no overdrive type artifacts.
THAT'S when we will truly get what we want.


----------



## coolharris93

I just noticed..With black font all over the screen if i look close at the screen it's gray to white on the very left and the very right side..When i go away its normal..Is this logical?


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Thanks. The question is not about 60Hz vs 120Hz vs 144Hz. And it's not about G-sync vs Freesync as I'm sure they both work great and they do what they're supposed to do.
> 
> The question is more like "G-sync+Freesync" vs "Do you really need them" ?
> 
> I'm sure G-sync + 144Hz + low response time is amazing and game changer but if you turn off G-sync do you feel the same smoothness as with G-sync on? (sure if the fps is 20-30 that will be noticeable but if you can keep the fps above 60 all the time does it make any difference with G-sync on and off)?


According to some few people who tried it, then no. you dont "really need" it because the 144hz refreshrate doesn't show tearing so much. It's too fast. It's there, you will see it sometime, but its not "MUCH". As shown in the video you will see the tearing, and it only displays because of the x8 slow video. When you sit in front of it you will not notice it.

I can also try it out my self instead of relate to other peoples post if you are interested. Then i give it a try when i get home.

And according to Falkentyne post. Then hes right about the misleading sync between the 91hz and 120 hz refreshrate, that will tooggle stutter / tearing in anycase which gsync removes when active. And above 60hz then no.. I couldt imagine that. But again.. at 144hz the picture refreshes so fast that you might not notice it. If you want to save money and can live with it show up some few times? Then well.. Then it doens't matter. It depends on each peoples requirements for their experience.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I just noticed..With black font all over the screen if i look close at the screen it's gray to white on the very left and the very right side..When i go away its normal..Is this logical?


Can you take a picture of it?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Thanks. The question is not about 60Hz vs 120Hz vs 144Hz. And it's not about G-sync vs Freesync as I'm sure they both work great and they do what they're supposed to do.
> 
> The question is more like "G-sync+Freesync" vs "Do you really need them" ?
> 
> I'm sure G-sync + 144Hz + low response time is amazing and game changer but if you turn off G-sync do you feel the same smoothness as with G-sync on? (sure if the fps is 20-30 that will be noticeable but if you can keep the fps above 60 all the time does it make any difference with G-sync on and off)?


I used to have a 780 Ti SLI setup with a BenQ XL2420TE 144hz 1080p monitor (No G-Sync). I Always ran games at 144hz and kept my desktop at 120hz.As far as screen tearing goes. Since I was running 2x 780 Ti's SLI, I would see screen tearing if I were hitting high framerates that were well over 144fps. Certain games more so than others as well. The reason people don't see it on 144hz monitors as much as a 60hz monitor is because you aren't going to go over the 144fps marker as often or by as much as you would the 60fps marker (generally speaking).

I now run an Asus Swift 1440p 144hz monitor (G-Sync) with a single Titan X. The titan X puts out comparable performance to my 780 Ti SLI setup. G-sync nullifies screen tearing because it works like V-sync in not allowing your framerate to skyrocket above your max refresh rate and then it also smooths out any low framerate gameplay, basically anything under 85fps.

So to answer your question about G-Sync being noticeable if you keep fps above 60 at all times, yes for me it is. I for one notice when my framerate drops from 144 to 80. I would see a slight stutter. With G-sync on I haven't noticed any of that. I've actually been playing Shadow of Mordor over again since I got this Monitor and GPU this past Friday. I'm playing with the full HD texture pack and everything else in the settings maxed out. I average about 95fps but will drop as low as 65 or so (only occasional dips, pretty rare) and I would not notice this at all if I wouldn't have been monitoring it. I drop into the low 80's regularly and don't notice. On my BenQ 144hz monitor without G-Sync I would definitely notice something like that going on.

All this being said. It could be because I went from a dual GPU SLI setup to a single card solution. I doubt that is the case because most people I know who run 144hz monitors also notice frame drops in the range that I notice them. But I'm not 100% certain because I could have been noticing some form of micro-stutter from the SLI config, that I am not seeing now.


----------



## coolharris93

This is the left side of the screen..But when i look the left side straight it goes away..Is this normal?


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> 
> This is the left side of the screen..But when i look the left side straight it goes away..Is this normal?


No, its not normal. I don't have these kind of issues at all.

Have you used any profiles or adjustet some settings? What is you're current settings? Have you tryed make "reset all" on the monitor to see if it goes away? Is it a 60hz problem? 120hz? or 144hz? Is gsync active? And what are you doing since you have this issue? Is it in a game or just desktop or anything else?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> No, its not normal. I don't have these kind of issues at all.
> 
> Have you used any profiles or adjustet some settings? What is you're current settings? Have you tryed make "reset all" on the monitor to see if it goes away? Is it a 60hz problem? 120hz? or 144hz? Is gsync active? And what are you doing since you have this issue? Is it in a game or just desktop or anything else?


I havent' connected the screen to my pc as a i wait for a new psu to come..So i cant adjust anything i just noticed it.When i look straight the left or the right side it's perfect..but when i look from the center of the screen to the left and the right side it happens.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I havent' connected the screen to my pc as a i wait for a new psu to come..So i cant adjust anything i just noticed it.When i look straight the left or the right side it's perfect..but when i look from the center of the screen to the left and the right side it happens.


Okay.. That's strange. I wonder if it's still there, when you plug it in? Do you have any other pc to test it on meanwhile?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> Okay.. That's strange. I wonder if it's still there, when you plug it in? Do you have any other pc to test it on meanwhile?


Unofrtunately no..I have to wait for Corsair one week to rma me the psu..This thing with the left and right side only happens when i look close-super close to the monitor.Maybe if i lower the brightness when i connect it will be gone?


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Unofrtunately no..I have to wait for Corsair one week to rma me the psu..This thing with the left and right side only happens when i look close-super close to the monitor.Maybe if i lower the brightness when i connect it will be gone?


Hm.. I'm not sure. I'm using standard profile without touching any settings. also OD at normal. You can try the brightness, but well.. Maybe the monitor need a connection to adjust it self? Interesting.. I will try to do the same when i get home.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> Hm.. I'm not sure. I'm using standard profile without touching any settings. also OD at normal. You can try the brightness, but well.. Maybe the monitor need a connection to adjust it self? Interesting.. I will try to the same when i get home.


I just noticed..left and right side of the screen is not so white on day time..It gets more obvious at night..So if i lower the brightness maybe it'll fix it.It would be nice if you can test it too..Without connecting the Displayport cable and the light completely off.I will be thankful.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I just noticed..left and right side of the screen is not so white on day time..It gets more obvious at night..So if i lower the brightness maybe it'll fix it.It would be nice if you can test it too..Without connecting the Displayport cable and the light completely off.I will be thankful.


I will do it as soon as i get home. That will be 3 hours from now.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> I will do it as soon as i get home. That will be 3 hours from now.


Ok send me a pm


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> According to some few people who tried it, then no. you dont "really need" it because the 144hz refreshrate doesn't show tearing so much. It's too fast. It's there, you will see it sometime, but its not "MUCH". As shown in the video you will see the tearing, and it only displays because of the x8 slow video. When you sit in front of it you will not notice it.
> 
> I can also try it out my self instead of relate to other peoples post if you are interested. Then i give it a try when i get home.
> 
> And according to Falkentyne post. Then hes right about the misleading sync between the 91hz and 120 hz refreshrate, that will tooggle stutter / tearing in anycase which gsync removes when active. And above 60hz then no.. I couldt imagine that. But again.. at 144hz the picture refreshes so fast that you might not notice it. If you want to save money and can live with it show up some few times? Then well.. Then it doens't matter. It depends on each peoples requirements for their experience.


No, I don't want to save money from something that I'll use for 5+ years (hopefully). You are completely right it depends on every person's requirements and needs and for me the thing is that I need a high-end gaming monitor which is also good for professional work. So I was thinking about the Asus MG279Q, but they just recall it because at 144Hz it skips every 6th frame which makes it 120Hz monitor, not 144Hz. Hopefully they'll fix that before they release it again for sale. I'll also wait for reviews for this monitor and in the meantime Computex is coming in the beginning of June and Asus said they'll announce "new G-sync products", so I'm curious to see what they'll announce and also the other monitor brands as well.

On the other hand the software that I use works much better with Nvidia gpus, so I don't have a choice here but to go with Nvidia.

ATM I don't consider the Acer XB270HU because it looks like it has some serious IPS glow issues and I know the MG279Q uses the same panel so that really bothers me, hopefully Asus did a better job there.

The sad thing is regardless of their premium price each one of the new high-end gaming monitors nowadays have some issues and you'll have to find the one that has less problems and fits your requirements and needs.

So I need a high-end gaming monitor which is also good for professional work + Nvidia gpu, that's why I ask these questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> I used to have a 780 Ti SLI setup with a BenQ XL2420TE 144hz 1080p monitor (No G-Sync). I Always ran games at 144hz and kept my desktop at 120hz.As far as screen tearing goes. Since I was running 2x 780 Ti's SLI, I would see screen tearing if I were hitting high framerates that were well over 144fps. Certain games more so than others as well. The reason people don't see it on 144hz monitors as much as a 60hz monitor is because you aren't going to go over the 144fps marker as often or by as much as you would the 60fps marker (generally speaking).
> 
> I now run an Asus Swift 1440p 144hz monitor (G-Sync) with a single Titan X. The titan X puts out comparable performance to my 780 Ti SLI setup. G-sync nullifies screen tearing because it works like V-sync in not allowing your framerate to skyrocket above your max refresh rate and then it also smooths out any low framerate gameplay, basically anything under 85fps.
> 
> So to answer your question about G-Sync being noticeable if you keep fps above 60 at all times, yes for me it is. I for one notice when my framerate drops from 144 to 80. I would see a slight stutter. With G-sync on I haven't noticed any of that. I've actually been playing Shadow of Mordor over again since I got this Monitor and GPU this past Friday. I'm playing with the full HD texture pack and everything else in the settings maxed out. I average about 95fps but will drop as low as 65 or so (only occasional dips, pretty rare) and I would not notice this at all if I wouldn't have been monitoring it. I drop into the low 80's regularly and don't notice. On my BenQ 144hz monitor without G-Sync I would definitely notice something like that going on.
> 
> All this being said. It could be because I went from a dual GPU SLI setup to a single card solution. I doubt that is the case because most people I know who run 144hz monitors also notice frame drops in the range that I notice them. But I'm not 100% certain because I could have been noticing some form of micro-stutter from the SLI config, that I am not seeing now.


I guess the micro-stutters you see on the SLI 780 Ti's machine are because of the SLI, a lot of people say they have micro-stutters because of it and two 780 Ti's are pretty powerfull solution for 1080p.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Ok send me a pm


I'm sorry mate. I don't see anything at all when it's not plugged in and turned on.







Anything else you want me to test?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> No, I don't want to save money from something that I'll use for 5+ years (hopefully). You are completely right it depends on every person's requirements and needs and for me the thing is that I need a high-end gaming monitor which is also good for professional work. So I was thinking about the Asus MG279Q, but they just recall it because at 144Hz it skips every 6th frame which makes it 120Hz monitor, not 144Hz. Hopefully they'll fix that before they release it again for sale. I'll also wait for reviews for this monitor and in the meantime Computex is coming in the beginning of June and Asus said they'll announce "new G-sync products", so I'm curious to see what they'll announce and also the other monitor brands as well.
> 
> On the other hand the software that I use works much better with Nvidia gpus, so I don't have a choice here but to go with Nvidia.
> 
> ATM I don't consider the Acer XB270HU because it looks like it has some serious IPS glow issues and I know the MG279Q uses the same panel so that really bothers me, hopefully Asus did a better job there.
> 
> The sad thing is regardless of their premium price each one of the new high-end gaming monitors nowadays have some issues and you'll have to find the one that has less problems and fits your requirements and needs.
> 
> So I need a high-end gaming monitor which is also good for professional work + Nvidia gpu, that's why I ask these questions.
> I guess the micro-stutters you see on the SLI 780 Ti's machine are because of the SLI, a lot of people say they have micro-stutters because of it and two 780 Ti's are pretty powerfull solution for 1080p.


I just tryed playing GTA V, and i cannot notice anything... So i can tell so far it depends if you dip over 144hz alot. I noticed tearing when i moved my mouse fast around the monitor, but it was 2 times only while shooting fire on the ground and everything.

Also if people wants to turn off gsync you have to do two things:
1. Setup gsync
2. 3D manage = off in Vertifcal sync.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> I'm sorry mate. I don't see anything at all when it's not plugged in and turned on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you want me to test?
> So, do you want me to test it without gsync? Then we have it out of the paper.


Yeah that would be nice, thanks. But aren't you curious for yourself how this monitor works without G-sync? If I had this monitor that would've been probably the first thing to do just to see what is the difference


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> I guess the micro-stutters you see on the SLI 780 Ti's machine are because of the SLI, a lot of people say they have micro-stutters because of it and two 780 Ti's are pretty powerfull solution for 1080p.


Well, it didn't seem like typical micro-stutter. I seemed more like frame drop stutter as I've been running SLI through several generations of Nvidia cards and the micro-stutter thing hasn't been an issue like it was on earlier generations. I was just trying to give you some insight into the differences I've had with Gsync at 144hz or above 60fps and without it, that is all.

Also, a powerful solution is needed if you want to keep your frames at or above 144hz at all times with max game settings.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Well, it didn't seem like typical micro-stutter. I seemed more like frame drop stutter as I've been running SLI through several generations of Nvidia cards and the micro-stutter thing hasn't been an issue like it was on earlier generations. I was just trying to give you some insight into the differences I've had with Gsync at 144hz or above 60fps and without it, that is all.
> 
> Also, a powerful solution is needed if you want to keep your frames at or above 144hz at all times with max game settings.


Yes sure, thanks man, it's really helpful to me.









I was just wondering because the guy in that video review said he didn't feel any difference but of course that is something very subjective and that is the reason I wanted to ask you guys who have this monitor + G-sync if you feel the same or not and give your first-hand opinion.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> I'm sorry mate. I don't see anything at all when it's not plugged in and turned on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you want me to test?


Thanks for trying out mate i really appreciate it.Did you stare to the screen super close to it at the center and left and right side were as black as the center of the screen?


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Thanks for trying out mate i really appreciate it.Did you stare to the screen super close to it at the center and left and right side were as black as the center of the screen?


Yes. There is nothing lad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Yeah that would be nice, thanks. But aren't you curious for yourself how this monitor works without G-sync? If I had this monitor that would've been probably the first thing to do just to see what is the difference


I just tryed playing GTA V, and i cannot notice anything... So i can tell so far it depends if you dip over 144hz alot. I noticed tearing when i moved my mouse fast around the monitor, but it was 2 times only while shooting fire on the ground and everything.

Also if people wants to turn off gsync you have to do two things:
1. Setup gsync
2. 3D manage = off in Vertifcal sync.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Thanks for trying out mate i really appreciate it.Did you stare to the screen super close to it at the center and left and right side were as black as the center of the screen?


Are all the other lights off in the room when you see this? It looks like some backlight bleed if the room is completely dark. If you have lights on it could be some sort of glare, maybe?

At first I didn't see any backlight bleed with mine. Contrary to what I initially thought, I do have some across the bottom and mainly in that bottom left corner. It's not too bad though, but it is there. If you view the monitor at an angle while it's on and unplugged you will see that bright yellowish tent appear. But it's uniform and not spotted like yours is, so it makes me think that you're seeing some significant backlight bleeding. I could be wrong but that's what I'm leaning towards.

In any case, maybe you should wait until you get your PC running and check it out again then. You could always try a massage or tap technique if it is backlight bleed, some people have success with that.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Are all the other lights off in the room when you see this? It looks like some backlight bleed if the room is completely dark. If you have lights on it could be some sort of glare, maybe?
> 
> At first I didn't see any backlight bleed with mine. Contrary to what I initially thought, I do have some across the bottom and mainly in that bottom left corner. It's not too bad though, but it is there. If you view the monitor at an angle while it's on and unplugged you will see that bright yellowish tent appear. But it's uniform and not spotted like yours is, so it makes me think that you're seeing some significant backlight bleeding. I could be wrong but that's what I'm leaning towards.
> 
> In any case, maybe you should wait until you get your PC running and check it out again then. You could always try a massage or tap technique if it is backlight bleed, some people have success with that.


Thanks for the answer..I dont think it's a backlit bleeding because when i look the very left or the very right side straight i see nothing..but when im super close to the centre of the screen and look left and right i see this thing..it's not so obvious as at the picture but its gets noticecable.Maybe because the default brightness of the screen is too high?


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Thanks for the answer..I dont think it's a backlit bleeding because when i look the very left or the very right side straight i see nothing..but when im super close to the centre of the screen and look left and right i see this thing..it's not so obvious as at the picture but its gets noticecable.Maybe because the default brightness of the screen is too high?


Maybe so. If you move to the far side and view the screen at an extreme angle do you see something like that as well?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Maybe so. If you move to the far side and view the screen at an extreme angle do you see something like that as well?


Yes but like on the half+ screen.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Yes but like on the half+ screen.


Yeah I think that's pretty normal. Not sure about what's seen in the pictures then if it's not a backlight bleed.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah I think that's pretty normal. Not sure about what's seen in the pictures then if it's not a backlight bleed.


I don't know to be honest.Although i cant adjust the brightness of the screen and im only seeing a black font when im close to my screen the sides looking a little bit white seems annoying.Here's a video to see what's happening.It's not so much as the camera shows it's like 50% less.Hope this helps.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I don't know to be honest.Although i cant adjust the brightness of the screen and im only seeing a black font when im close to my screen the sides looking a little bit white seems annoying.Here's a video to see what's happening.It's not so much as the camera shows it's like 50% less.Hope this helps.


Yeah that looks normal. Mine does the same thing when I move viewing angles like that. Once you get it plugged in to your PC you'll be able to see how it really looks. I wouldn't worry about it right now.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah that looks normal. Mine does the same thing when I move viewing angles like that. Once you get it plugged in to your PC you'll be able to see how it really looks. I wouldn't worry about it right now.


I just needed someone to tell me his screen does it too..So thank you for telling me that!I feel good now!

P.S.My previous screen was a DELL U2711 ips..im not used to tn panel viewing angles so it's strange for me.


----------



## Strider49

Third Swift is on its way!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> 
> This is the left side of the screen..But when i look the left side straight it goes away..Is this normal?


Don't worry. Just bad TN viewing angles, but the photo looks overexposed.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Third Swift is on its way!
> Don't worry. Just bad TN viewing angles, but the photo looks overexposed.


Its just my phone with the auto camera features making it too bright..I've uploaded a video if you look above.It's like -50% in reality.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Its just my phone with the auto camera features making it too bright..I've uploaded a video if you look above.It's like -50% in reality.


Yeah, it looks like mine.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yeah, it looks like mine.


Ok thanks for the answer!made me happy


----------



## DELA360

hey i got one dead pixel near my power button i didnt really go over the entire monitor whats the deal with asus and rma over dead pixels the bottom of my monitor gets real hot too


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> hey i got one dead pixel near my power button i didnt really go over the entire monitor whats the deal with asus and rma over dead pixels the bottom of my monitor gets real hot too


http://support.asus.com/Warranty.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=VE247H&p=13&s=24

"LCD Panel Bright/Dark Dot Warranty & Regulation

Since LCD panel is made up of millions of micro electronic pixels, if one pixel no longer functions normally, it will become a bright or dark dot. By ISO 13406-2 standards, ASUS conforms to the acceptance level between 3 to 5 defective bright/dark pixels. In order to deliver ultimate vision experience to ASUS customer, if your panel is less than or equal to the above number of dots, then, it is considered as an acceptable LCD monitor.In addition, the Premium Range of ASUS LCDs offers a unique Zero Bright Dot (ZBD) warranty.Please refer to ASUS LCD Monitor Bright/Dark Dot Warranty Table below."

I had one dead pixel on a BenQ monitor, top right area. Dead pixel acceptance is crap on high end monitors. You would think that when paying a premium like we do, they would be checked out a little better than they are. You may want to talk with the Vendor you bought from and see if you can exchange. That may be the best route to take.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Ok thanks for the answer!made me happy


Well, i'm just interested. Mine doens't do that. So is mine broken or what?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Oh well, I finally pulled the trigger after waiting it out a whole year. Placed the order just now, should be in by tomorrow, if not then 2 days. This is pretty much my dream monitor on paper, but soon I'l find out if it meets to my expectations or not. If I'm happy with it, I'l sell my current BenQ XL2420G. The BenQ is a fantastic monitor, just needed larger size.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Oh well, I finally pulled the trigger after waiting it out a whole year. Placed the order just now, should be in by tomorrow, if not then 2 days. This is pretty much my dream monitor on paper, but soon I'l find out if it meets to my expectations or not. If I'm happy with it, I'l sell my current BenQ XL2420G. The BenQ is a fantastic monitor, just needed larger size.


That sounds great. We all crossing our fingers that it will not have any issues.

I had alot of fun playing GTA V on the monitor. A whole different experience than on my old dell u2414h.

Take a look:


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> Well, i'm just interested. Mine doens't do that. So is mine broken or what?


Yours should do it too, those changes in color are viewing angle related. Most likely you haven't noticed it yet, but it is there if you look at a completely black screen from off center.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> That sounds great. We all crossing our fingers that it will not have any issues.
> 
> I had alot of fun playing GTA V on the monitor. A whole different experience than on my old dell u2414h.
> 
> Take a look:


How is gamma on yours? Have you noticed the banding in the sky at night in GTA V?


----------



## 7eleven

Hello,

I did a poll on ROG Swift issues as I often read issues about it and I wish to quantify it a little bit, so I would be thankful if you could answer it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1555332/poll-did-you-have-any-issue-with-your-asus-rog-swift-pg278q

Thank you very much!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Sky banding will always happen in game with 8bit panels!


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yours should do it too, those changes in color are viewing angle related. Most likely you haven't noticed it yet, but it is there if you look at a completely black screen from off center.
> How is gamma on yours? Have you noticed the banding in the sky at night in GTA V?


I guess i've haven't.

I can quick tell you guys, that i noticed something this morning. It was "slow green" real quick when i start up CS:GO, and Flashing white in the "loading menu" in the bagground. At in-game it doesn't appear anymore. I've haven't noticed it in any other game yet.. That's Interesting.

It also seems like its a normal thing with GSYNC? : http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why

"_When content loads in the background_ ".

"_All TN pixels bleeding towards white, so G-Sync has a built-in failsafe to prevent this by forcing a redraw every ~33 msec_"

"_So, is there a fix? Not really. PC Perspective says all of the variable-refresh displays it's tested exhibit the same problem to some degree, and Nvidia is chalking up the problem to the way LCD monitors work._"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

CoolHarris asked me to do colour calibration on it so it will work better. But better in which way besides the colours? Will the strange colours appear as your's?

It's from tomshardware:
-Brightness
44
-Contrast
50
-Color Temp
-User
-RGB
-Red 94, Green 98, Blue 100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Sky banding will always happen in game with 8bit panels!


Well.. Im not quite sure. I haven't notcied it but i can re-check, when i get home and take some pictures. We all agree we relate to this: http://gtaforums.com/topic/785344-colour-banding-in-the-sky/


----------



## kalston

The banding in GTA is definitely a game issue. But hey, even console players noticed the banding. Good LCD panels (true 8 bit, high contrast etc.) such as the one used by the Swift make banding issues very obvious. 8bit isn't nearly enough for the human eye and dithering is not always used (or not always used properly), sadly.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Sky banding will always happen in game with 8bit panels!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> The banding in GTA is definitely a game issue. But hey, even console players noticed the banding. Good LCD panels (true 8 bit, high contrast etc.) such as the one used by the Swift make banding issues very obvious. 8bit isn't nearly enough for the human eye and dithering is not always used (or not always used properly), sadly.


Seems like it. At least it's not the monitor's 100% fault. At least GTA V had it since PS3 as a in-game issue. That can calm us a bit.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowrater*
> 
> I guess i've haven't.
> 
> I can quick tell you guys, that i noticed something this morning. It was "slow green" real quick when i start up CS:GO, and Flashing white in the "loading menu" in the bagground. At in-game it doesn't appear anymore. I've haven't noticed it in any other game yet.. That's Interesting.
> 
> It also seems like its a normal thing with GSYNC? : http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why
> 
> "_When content loads in the background_ ".
> 
> "_All TN pixels bleeding towards white, so G-Sync has a built-in failsafe to prevent this by forcing a redraw every ~33 msec_"
> 
> "_So, is there a fix? Not really. PC Perspective says all of the variable-refresh displays it's tested exhibit the same problem to some degree, and Nvidia is chalking up the problem to the way LCD monitors work._"
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> CoolHarris asked me to do colour calibration on it so it will work better. But better in which way besides the colours? Will the strange colours appear as your's?
> 
> It's from tomshardware:
> -Brightness
> 44
> -Contrast
> 50
> -Color Temp
> -User
> -RGB
> -Red 94, Green 98, Blue 100
> Well.. Im not quite sure. I haven't notcied it but i can re-check, when i get home and take some pictures. We all agree we relate to this: http://gtaforums.com/topic/785344-colour-banding-in-the-sky/


With these settings i gave you to use by tomshardware.com the screen has more natural color and reduce the grayscale..I tried them but i prefer: RED 100% GREEN 100% BLUE 100%.But you have to see what you like..if you dont want the oversaturation maybe lowering the rgb helps.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Ok this is NOT good so far. Purchased the Swift yesterday, and just this morning I got it delivered. First impressions of the monitor... it seems to constantly turn itself on and off every 30 second or so and sometimes more frequently. Whats going on? It seems broken on arrival, I'm shocked. I use 350.12 and MSI GTX 970.

So far first thing I noticed, it says build date of october 2014. Is it a bad thing that I didn't get one from dec or post 2015?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Ok this is NOT good so far. Purchased the Swift yesterday, and just this morning I got it delivered. First impressions of the monitor... it seems to constantly turn itself on and off every 30 second or so and sometimes more frequently. Whats going on? It seems broken on arrival, I'm shocked. I use 350.12 and MSI GTX 970.
> 
> So far first thing I noticed, it says build date of october 2014. Is it a bad thing that I didn't get one from dec or post 2015?


You should get the December 2014 or newest, i got the December 2014 version and bought it one week ago? Have you tried to unplug everything from the monitor and connect it again?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> You should get the December 2014 or newest, i got the December 2014 version and bought it one week ago? Have you tried to unplug everything from the monitor and connect it again?


I just played a little Far Cry 4. and it didn't seem to do it anymore. Only does it when on desktop, so I turned off g-sync and now it seems fine. Why is G-Sync causing this anyway, maybe I should try reinstall a previous gpu driver version.

How bad is it that I got a october 2014? This really sucks, its not like I had a choice, this is simply what they delivered to me. I was surprised since everyone was saying how the Swift is sold out everywhere anyway. Obviously it wasn't.

Anyways so far, no backlight bleed and no dead pixels, thats the only positive here. Colours look really good, blacks are fantastic. Viewing angle is average, but what do you expect for a tn and 27'.

Edit: well scratch that, it just turned itself on and off again. I'l do some more tests.
With g-sync turned off, the led is white, but then constantly goes orange and white again turning on and off the whole screen.

When gaming, and g-sync turned on, it doesn't do it at all. Only on desktop it seems.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> With these settings i gave you to use by tomshardware.com the screen has more natural color and reduce the grayscale..I tried them but i prefer: RED 100% GREEN 100% BLUE 100%.But you have to see what you like..if you dont want the oversaturation maybe lowering the rgb helps.


I mean the default profile is 100 at all of them and 80% brightness. I turned brightness to 70% instead. Everything is fine and i don't complain about the colours. I'm quite happy.


----------



## 7eleven




----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I just played a little Far Cry 4. and it didn't seem to do it anymore. Only does it when on desktop, so I turned off g-sync and now it seems fine. Why is G-Sync causing this anyway, maybe I should try reinstall a previous gpu driver version.
> 
> How bad is it that I got a october 2014? This really sucks, its not like I had a choice, this is simply what they delivered to me. I was surprised since everyone was saying how the Swift is sold out everywhere anyway. Obviously it wasn't.
> 
> Anyways so far, no backlight bleed and no dead pixels, thats the only positive here. Colours look really good, blacks are fantastic. Viewing angle is average, but what do you expect for a tn and 27'.
> 
> Edit: well scratch that, it just turned itself on and off again. I'l do some more tests.
> With g-sync turned off, the led is white, but then constantly goes orange and white again turning on and off the whole screen.
> 
> When gaming, and g-sync turned on, it doesn't do it at all. Only on desktop it seems.


I will say it depends how you're monitor is. There is a myth that some monitors dies after one month of useage. If your's act fine as a october 2014 model, then there isn't anything to say about it. You could also search after october 2014 models to see what typical issues they have and see if yours has it too. If not.. Well. Then everything is fine i guess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Someone who just received his new Swift after sending the first in RMA....
> 
> Oh and that's the first one sent in RMA :


Holy ****.. That hurts to see such a good monitor destroyed..


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I just played a little Far Cry 4. and it didn't seem to do it anymore. Only does it when on desktop, so I turned off g-sync and now it seems fine. Why is G-Sync causing this anyway, maybe I should try reinstall a previous gpu driver version.
> 
> How bad is it that I got a october 2014? This really sucks, its not like I had a choice, this is simply what they delivered to me. I was surprised since everyone was saying how the Swift is sold out everywhere anyway. Obviously it wasn't.
> 
> Anyways so far, no backlight bleed and no dead pixels, thats the only positive here. Colours look really good, blacks are fantastic. Viewing angle is average, but what do you expect for a tn and 27'.
> 
> Edit: well scratch that, it just turned itself on and off again. I'l do some more tests.
> With g-sync turned off, the led is white, but then constantly goes orange and white again turning on and off the whole screen.
> 
> When gaming, and g-sync turned on, it doesn't do it at all. Only on desktop it seems.


Try unistalling completely the drivers using this tool: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
and then reinstall the latest version..Hope that helps!


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> No luck, this monitor has the same washed out look out of the box, scored nearly the same in the Lagom gamma test, and the banding in GTA V is still there. Tried this *trick* here, and while the colors get more vivid (same as using PC Monitor's ICC profile), the banding gets even more noticeable.
> 
> In fact, this monitor is even worse than the previous one. It has four dead pixels, two near the center and another two near the upper edge of the screen, and two minimal spots of BLB, one in the lower right corner and another one along the center of the lower bezel. The other Swift had no perceptible BLB. Besides that, this monitor clearly shows some signs of abuse or damage in the upper left corner of the bezel and in the back of the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now missing my previous Swift, which, at least, was immaculate.
> 
> I'm very, very disappointed. What should I do? I guess the Swift is not for me.
> I place the test pattern on the center of the screen, at the height of my eyes, at my normal seating position. While that is true, even when I look at the test pattern from below, which should raise the gamma, it sits far from 2.2. I'm very disappointed with the Swift.


@ Strider
First thing I did when I received my Swift today is test the gamma. It was well far off from 2.2 as well for my october 2014 build. Seemed like about 1.7 according to Lagom test. But honestly, My current BenQ XL2420G has 2.2 gamma, but the difference in picture quality was heavily in favour of the Swift I have to say. Better panel uniformity, good blacks and colours were outstanding, particularly the reds. I did not notice any pixel inversion, just only downside was agressive coating, but it was only sometimes noticeble.

Anyways Strider, I had an issue where it constantly lost signal, so I'l gonna try a new one soon. But ye, just wanted to let you know my thoughts on the gamma. I still liked the Swift better then my current BenQ for the short moment I used it.


----------



## Falkentyne

I hope you can get a Swift with 2.1-2.2 .gamma and no dead pixels.
I'm glad you returned the 1.7 gamma one. I simply do NOT know how anyone can deal with gamma that low.
I forced my Gamma on my XL2720Z to 1.97 (couldn't tell if it was 1.97 or 2.0) and compared to 2.2, it looked like I had washed my eyes out with bleach....I mean if this is how 1.97 gamma looks.....how the hell could you deal with 1.7??

I mean, I'm a 2.3 gamma person myself. I like things slightly on the dark side (especially since TN's don't have good blacks like VA or IPS do).


----------



## kalston

Keep in mind that most people are measuring the gamma with images and not hardware, on a TN panel this is very inaccurate due to the colour shifting.


----------



## coolharris93

Guys i'd like to ask..how you look at your swift monitor? you have it straight or a little bit back? cause i have it straight and the colors are a bit washed out.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I hope you can get a Swift with 2.1-2.2 .gamma and no dead pixels.
> I'm glad you returned the 1.7 gamma one. I simply do NOT know how anyone can deal with gamma that low.
> I forced my Gamma on my XL2720Z to 1.97 (couldn't tell if it was 1.97 or 2.0) and compared to 2.2, it looked like I had washed my eyes out with bleach....I mean if this is how 1.97 gamma looks.....how the hell could you deal with 1.7??
> 
> I mean, I'm a 2.3 gamma person myself. I like things slightly on the dark side (especially since TN's don't have good blacks like VA or IPS do).


TFT Central shows the Swift with 2.2 gamma, but then why does everyone else have this 1.7. How common are the 2.2 gamma Swifts anyway? Is it like winning the thermal lottery like with processor chips? Seems really disgusting that you pay a premium price and then expect to play the lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> Keep in mind that most people are measuring the gamma with images and not hardware, on a TN panel this is very inaccurate due to the colour shifting.


Is Lagom gamma test accurate enough to test it? I'm not sure what you mean by testing it with hardware.


----------



## Falkentyne

Lagom gamma test is accurate.
It's good enough for 99% of users (meaning: the rest of us). Only <1% who have special equipment will want something else.

These panels are shipping with gamma calibrated incorrectly. I don't know much about hardware like this, but isn't it the gsync module to blame, since these panels don't have a traditional scalers... ?

Only excuse is that Asus is not testing gamma when installing the gsync modules and doing their QA. If they did, they would never ship with 1.7 gamma. I mean...sweet mother of God....I think you COULD get 1.7 gamma on the Asus VG248QE in 120 hz lightboost mode....which was the most washed out thing in existence...(I only got as low as 1.8).

I assume the 'firmware' itself is based on the gsync module?
Or do the manufacturers control what goes into these?

There are no gamma adjustments in the service menu, but the ROG swift's service menu is completely worthless anyway, while the XB270HU's actually have something useful (STILL no gamma settings, though).

I have no clue why these panels don't even have OSD gamma adjustments.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I hope you can get a Swift with 2.1-2.2 .gamma and no dead pixels.
> I'm glad you returned the 1.7 gamma one. I simply do NOT know how anyone can deal with gamma that low.
> I forced my Gamma on my XL2720Z to 1.97 (couldn't tell if it was 1.97 or 2.0) and compared to 2.2, it looked like I had washed my eyes out with bleach....I mean if this is how 1.97 gamma looks.....how the hell could you deal with 1.7??
> 
> I mean, I'm a 2.3 gamma person myself. I like things slightly on the dark side (especially since TN's don't have good blacks like VA or IPS do).


You can adjust your settings and get 2.2 gamma. That's what I did to mine. Someone in this thread posted a link to a nice icc profile that helepd a lot. I just adjusted a few settings off of that and boom... 2.2 gamma all the way across the board. Looks great now!


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Lagom gamma test is accurate.
> It's good enough for 99% of users (meaning: the rest of us). Only <1% who have special equipment will want something else.
> 
> These panels are shipping with gamma calibrated incorrectly. I don't know much about hardware like this, but isn't it the gsync module to blame, since these panels don't have a traditional scalers... ?
> 
> Only excuse is that Asus is not testing gamma when installing the gsync modules and doing their QA. If they did, they would never ship with 1.7 gamma. I mean...sweet mother of God....I think you COULD get 1.7 gamma on the Asus VG248QE in 120 hz lightboost mode....which was the most washed out thing in existence...(I only got as low as 1.8).
> 
> I assume the 'firmware' itself is based on the gsync module?
> Or do the manufacturers control what goes into these?
> 
> There are no gamma adjustments in the service menu, but the ROG swift's service menu is completely worthless anyway, while the XB270HU's actually have something useful (STILL no gamma settings, though).
> 
> I have no clue why these panels don't even have OSD gamma adjustments.


Try an ICC profile and then use your Nvidia control panel gamma calibration to do any fine tuning. It will help a ton.


----------



## Falkentyne

Someone who used an icc profile and the Nvidia CP to readjust the gamma found some strange imperfections in some color test patterns that weren't there originally, but I forgot if it was here or on another forum.

Still, that's like throwing a bandaid on a stab wound. There's NO excuse for monitors shipping with 1.7 gamma! Why should a $700 panel need to be calibrated from such a MASSIVELY off setting, anyway? Either put gamma adjustments in the OSD or do the job right the first time, Asus !


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Someone who used an icc profile and the Nvidia CP to readjust the gamma found some strange imperfections in some color test patterns that weren't there originally, but I forgot if it was here or on another forum.
> 
> Still, that's like throwing a bandaid on a stab wound. There's NO excuse for monitors shipping with 1.7 gamma! Why should a $700 panel need to be calibrated from such a MASSIVELY off setting, anyway? Either put gamma adjustments in the OSD or do the job right the first time, Asus !


Completely agreed to that! I found calibration settings without using a custom profile.I saw a lot of difference with these settings..Try them and tell me!

On the monitor: Brightness 40 (30 at night), Contrast 50, Colour Temp User (R95, G100, B100)

Nvidia Control Panel: Display: Adjust desktop Colour Settings: Use Nvidia Settings
Brightness: 40%
Contrast: 45%
Gamma: 0.8

I have the red at 100% and brightness 45 contrast 50 on the nv panel..you can adjust them by your preference.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Completely agreed to that! I found calibration settings without using a custom profile.I saw a lot of difference with these settings..Try them and tell me!
> 
> On the monitor: Brightness 40 (30 at night), Contrast 50, Colour Temp User (R95, G100, B100)
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel: Display: Adjust desktop Colour Settings: Use Nvidia Settings
> Brightness: 40%
> Contrast: 45%
> Gamma: 0.8
> 
> I have the red at 100% and brightness 45 contrast 50 on the nv panel..you can adjust them by your preference.


Just curious to know why some of you guys have the brightness so low? when i try these settings it looks way to dim to my eyes.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> @ Strider
> First thing I did when I received my Swift today is test the gamma. It was well far off from 2.2 as well for my october 2014 build. Seemed like about 1.7 according to Lagom test. But honestly, My current BenQ XL2420G has 2.2 gamma, but the difference in picture quality was heavily in favour of the Swift I have to say. Better panel uniformity, good blacks and colours were outstanding, particularly the reds. I did not notice any pixel inversion, just only downside was agressive coating, but it was only sometimes noticeble.
> 
> Anyways Strider, I had an issue where it constantly lost signal, so I'l gonna try a new one soon. But ye, just wanted to let you know my thoughts on the gamma. I still liked the Swift better then my current BenQ for the short moment I used it.


Hey,

Thanks for chiming in and reporting on your Swift's gamma! Mine is 1.7/1.75 only at 10% brightness; according to the Lagom test, it is even lower as I said before at the other two, higher, brightnesses. I've never owned a decent TN monitor like your BenQ before the Swift (excluding the TN panel on my laptop), so I can't compare. But, yes, I'm right there with you on the reds, which are very saturated on the Swift and look particularly good. Nevertheless, the screen looks washed out out of the box to me, compared to my TV. Only when you apply, for instance, PC Monitor's ICC profile, which should increase gamma, or adjust it under Windows, you do realize how washed out the picture looked before. I also didn't notice any signs of pixel inversion on any of my two previous Swifts, one September, the other October.

By the way, sorry to hear about you Swift. I hope the next one turns out to be better. I received today my third Swift, this time it is a December model (S/N: EC...), and it came in the original box. Unfortunately I can't test it today because I'm busy studying, but I asked them to test the monitor before sending it in, so, hopefully, this one will be a keeper! If, by chance, the gamma turns out to be 1.7 or so in this unit too, I think I'll have to assume that's the way the Swifts are calibrated.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Lagom gamma test is accurate.
> It's good enough for 99% of users (meaning: the rest of us). Only <1% who have special equipment will want something else.
> 
> These panels are shipping with gamma calibrated incorrectly. *I don't know much about hardware like this, but isn't it the gsync module to blame, since these panels don't have a traditional scalers... ?*
> 
> Only excuse is that Asus is not testing gamma when installing the gsync modules and doing their QA. If they did, they would never ship with 1.7 gamma. I mean...sweet mother of God....I think you COULD get 1.7 gamma on the Asus VG248QE in 120 hz lightboost mode....which was the most washed out thing in existence...(I only got as low as 1.8).
> 
> I assume the 'firmware' itself is based on the gsync module?
> Or do the manufacturers control what goes into these?
> 
> There are no gamma adjustments in the service menu, but the ROG swift's service menu is completely worthless anyway, while the XB270HU's actually have something useful (STILL no gamma settings, though).
> 
> I have no clue why these panels don't even have OSD gamma adjustments.


I don't think so, because no one has reported broken, low gamma on the Acer XB270HU so far. This looks like ASUS's fault to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Try an ICC profile and then use your Nvidia control panel gamma calibration to do any fine tuning. It will help a ton.


As Asmodian said a few pages back, ICC profiles don't serve the purpose of fixing what comes broken in the monitor from the factory. While the colors get much more pleasing and the washed out look is removed when I apply an ICC profile to fix gamma, there are side effects to doing this too. One of them is that banding is introduced in gradients, particularly in the darker tones, and the banding in the source only gets more noticeable. Besides that, the effect is enhanced when you make those changes through the nVIDIA Control Panel.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I don't think so, because no one has reported broken, low gamma on the Acer XB270HU so far. This looks like ASUS's fault to me.
> As Asmodian said a few pages back, ICC profiles don't serve the purpose of fixing what comes broken in the monitor from the factory. While the colors get much more pleasing and the washed out look is removed when I apply an ICC profile to fix gamma, there are side effects to doing this too. One of them is that banding is introduced in gradients, particularly in the darker tones, and the banding in the source only gets more noticeable. Besides that, the effect is enhanced when you make those changes through the nVIDIA Control Panel.


Ah I see, I must have missed that. I know my Gamma was showing low at around 1.7-1.8 initially. But after I applied a custom ICC profile then manually adjusted RGB to even them all out to 2.2, it made things great for me. Sorry it didn't work out well for you. I guess I was a lucky one.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Someone who used an icc profile and the Nvidia CP to readjust the gamma found some strange imperfections in some color test patterns that weren't there originally, but I forgot if it was here or on another forum.
> 
> Still, that's like throwing a bandaid on a stab wound. There's NO excuse for monitors shipping with 1.7 gamma! Why should a $700 panel need to be calibrated from such a MASSIVELY off setting, anyway? Either put gamma adjustments in the OSD or do the job right the first time, Asus !


Well I had good luck with it and so did a few others in this forum. So I guess it's luck of the draw. I mean, if your gamma is low why not try it? If it works then it works and you don't have to pay to ship back a monitor that is now working perfectly. If it doesn't work, then ship it back or do whatever you were planning on doing originally. Why complain about a fix that has worked for several people? Yes, I agree Asus should have better quality assurance, but I'm not going to shun a fix that was simple and worked perfectly. Hell I haven't bought a monitor in years that I just plugged in and turned on without having to adjust any kind of color settings. Now if it required me pulling the monitor apart, that's a different story. Alas, it did not, so I'm happy. And why not pass on the info, since it worked so well for me? How do you think I found this fix? Someone in this Thread, quite a few pages back, posted it. I hope it helps someone else in the future as well.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Just curious to know why some of you guys have the brightness so low? when i try these settings it looks way to dim to my eyes.


Brightness is pretty high using these settings on mine.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for chiming in and reporting on your Swift's gamma! Mine is 1.7/1.75 only at 10% brightness; according to the Lagom test, it is even lower as I said before at the other two, higher, brightnesses. I've never owned a decent TN monitor like your BenQ before the Swift (excluding the TN panel on my laptop), so I can't compare. But, yes, I'm right there with you on the reds, which are very saturated on the Swift and look particularly good. Nevertheless, the screen looks washed out out of the box to me, compared to my TV. Only when you apply, for instance, PC Monitor's ICC profile, which should increase gamma, or adjust it under Windows, you do realize how washed out the picture looked before. I also didn't notice any signs of pixel inversion on any of my two previous Swifts, one September, the other October.
> 
> By the way, sorry to hear about you Swift. I hope the next one turns out to be better. I received today my third Swift, this time it is a December model (S/N: EC...), and it came in the original box. Unfortunately I can't test it today because I'm busy studying, but I asked them to test the monitor before sending it in, so, hopefully, this one will be a keeper! If, by chance, the gamma turns out to be 1.7 or so in this unit too, I think I'll have to assume that's the way the Swifts are calibrated.


Yeh I'd like to get a Swift with a december or newer build date as well, just don't know how to get my hands on it. Do you think I could try a store that is out of stock, they usually order from a supplier when customer has made purchase. Yep could be straight up paranoia from my part, but still.


----------



## NasherUK

Well, I just got mine and it's a January 2015 built one. It has 1 dead pixel in the bottom right and I don't seem to be able to turn off the burn in pattern (because I can't access the service menu). It also has the same pixel inversion/screendoor problem on moving objects. No backlight bleed though from what I can see.

So the QC issues still have not improved much. I'm still deciding on if I should keep it or send it back for a refund.


----------



## vladz

^^

How do you see a pixel inversion problem? Can you give me a link until now i dont have any idea what pixel inversion looks like...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Ok this is NOT good so far. Purchased the Swift yesterday, and just this morning I got it delivered. First impressions of the monitor... it seems to constantly turn itself on and off every 30 second or so and sometimes more frequently. Whats going on? It seems broken on arrival, I'm shocked. I use 350.12 and MSI GTX 970.
> 
> So far first thing I noticed, it says build date of october 2014. Is it a bad thing that I didn't get one from dec or post 2015?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I just played a little Far Cry 4. and it didn't seem to do it anymore. Only does it when on desktop, so I turned off g-sync and now it seems fine. Why is G-Sync causing this anyway, maybe I should try reinstall a previous gpu driver version.
> 
> How bad is it that I got a october 2014? This really sucks, its not like I had a choice, this is simply what they delivered to me. I was surprised since everyone was saying how the Swift is sold out everywhere anyway. Obviously it wasn't.
> 
> Anyways so far, no backlight bleed and no dead pixels, thats the only positive here. Colours look really good, blacks are fantastic. Viewing angle is average, but what do you expect for a tn and 27'.
> 
> Edit: well scratch that, it just turned itself on and off again. I'l do some more tests.
> With g-sync turned off, the led is white, but then constantly goes orange and white again turning on and off the whole screen.
> 
> When gaming, and g-sync turned on, it doesn't do it at all. Only on desktop it seems.


roll back your driver to 347.88, the 350.12 driver caused g-sync issues, causes it to stay on at desktop, I had some other strange issues, I don't play GTAV so I didn't lose anything by rolling back.

I have a september 14 model and it's amazing so I wouldn't worry with that.


----------



## coolharris93

I did a little research about the latest nvidia drivers which cause the swift to be on G-Sync mode even on desktop.Apparently g-sync doesn't work on dekstop even though the swift says it does.Take a look here:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/822904/geforce-drivers/announcing-hotfix-driver-350-05/post/4500360/#4500360


----------



## NasherUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^^
> 
> How do you see a pixel inversion problem? Can you give me a link until now i dont have any idea what pixel inversion looks like...


It looks a bit like a grid effect left in the "trail" of moving objects on screen, mainly faint verticle lines. It seems to effect all Asus ROG Swift monitors. Other 120hz monitors get it too. On my 4 year old BenQ it wasn't as noticable as on the Asus though.

It's not really clear what causes it. It might even be driver related.


----------



## coolharris93

Guys i need a help with something i noticed.The upper screen is a little bit more dark than then lower screen.Is there a way to fix it or is it normal?


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Lagom gamma test is accurate.
> It's good enough for 99% of users (meaning: the rest of us). Only <1% who have special equipment will want something else.


I don't think it's accurate, no. At least not on the Swift (maybe because it's a _27" TN panel_). After calibrating it with a colorimeter the lagom gamma test still looks pretty bad (like 2.0 or something) but the hardware says 2.2 and it looks like my other calibrated screens with 2.2 gamma.

This kind of test is pretty silly on any TN panel since you can make the results change simply by moving your head relative to the screen. Maybe on the 10" TN of my laptop it works ok, but not on a 27" panel.


----------



## Lowrater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yours should do it too, those changes in color are viewing angle related. Most likely you haven't noticed it yet, but it is there if you look at a completely black screen from off center.
> How is gamma on yours? Have you noticed the banding in the sky at night in GTA V?


Well. After forwarding the time. I could see the banding.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> It looks a bit like a grid effect left in the "trail" of moving objects on screen, mainly faint verticle lines. It seems to effect all Asus ROG Swift monitors. Other 120hz monitors get it too. On my 4 year old BenQ it wasn't as noticable as on the Asus though.
> 
> It's not really clear what causes it. It might even be driver related.


Glad I don't have that problem on mine, tried to to look for it with the tests etc but it simply isn't an issue on mine.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Same here Zimzoid. Dec 2014 build.


----------



## NasherUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Glad I don't have that problem on mine, tried to to look for it with the tests etc but it simply isn't an issue on mine.


It's probably there but you just aren't noticing it (you won't pick it up on those browser tests, unless theres something wrong). Some games make it more obvious than others. It's to do with how the screen is constructed.

It's really bad if you use 3D vision though, it's pretty much there all the time on the Swift :/

IPS panels don't do it, but then you get other problems with those (like backlight bleed and excessive glow). Unless your spending lots and lots of money on one that is.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Has anyone came from a 4k monitor to this or sold their Swift and gone to a 4k monitor? Considering selling this guy and going for 4k IPS but I haven't decided yet..


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Has anyone came from a 4k monitor to this or sold their Swift and gone to a 4k monitor? Considering selling this guy and going for 4k IPS but I haven't decided yet..


Depends on what you want..If you want a fast monitor for gaming and good resolution keep the Swift..If you have the hardware for 4k gaming and you don't mind the 60hz go for the 4k.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> It's probably there but you just aren't noticing it (you won't pick it up on those browser tests, unless theres something wrong). Some games make it more obvious than others. It's to do with how the screen is constructed.
> 
> It's really bad if you use 3D vision though, it's pretty much there all the time on the Swift :/
> 
> IPS panels don't do it, but then you get other problems with those (like backlight bleed and excessive glow). Unless your spending lots and lots of money on one that is.


My Asus VG278HE 144hz panel which i had before the Swift had it really bad with 3d vision but not in normal gaming, so i do know what it looks like just never seen it like that on my Swift.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Haven't noticed any pixel inversion. So far I'm loving the Swift. Literally the only downside seems to be aggressive coating on it, thats it... no other flaws.

@Strider
Now I just checked the lagom gamma test again. Its only the coloured 48% section that seems off at around 1.7 / 1.8. The right side grey and green bars actually look to be 2.0. I'm a complete noob anyway when it comes to gamma testing. But my Swift seems to be looking very good on stock settings anyway.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Depends on what you want..If you want a fast monitor for gaming and good resolution keep the Swift..If you have the hardware for 4k gaming and you don't mind the 60hz go for the 4k.


I probably will miss the 144hz but I really want IPS and 4k to push my SLI 980s.

What's the best 4k monitor right now? Dell P2715q?


----------



## vladz

^^

Maybe the vram of 980 is not enough on 4k(not all games) for example shadow of mordor on my 1440p monitor my max vram used is 4020 vram at ultra settings.... You need at least 980 ti or titan x....


----------



## Th0nor

Oops, replied in wrong post...


----------



## PullTheTricker

Ok so don't ask me how, but I got 2 Swifts here atm. One from October 2014 and one from December 2014. Both no backlight bleed or dead pixels. Seems both look identical, except October may have a slightly better black colour uniformity when screen is completely black. The december version is slightly less black uniform but I'm getting a free game with it (AC Unity). Wich one should I send back?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Ok so don't ask me how, but I got 2 Swifts here atm. One from October 2014 and one from December 2014. Both no backlight bleed or dead pixels. Seems both look identical, except October may have a slightly better black colour uniformity when screen is completely black. The december version is slightly less black uniform but I'm getting a free game with it (AC Unity). Wich one should I send back?


The Octomber i guess because it's a later version so less problems probably.But it's up to you both are nearly the same.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> The Octomber i guess because it's a later version so less problems probably.But it's up to you both are nearly the same.


I decided to keep the October build. The black uniformity on it is so good its unreal, the December version is not as perfect and blacks are more ''tn'' like. Very happy with it so far, 0 backlight bleed, 0 dead pixels and black uniformity is almost CRT like good. I've seen some samples of other peopls Swifts, and I think I have a very very ''clean'' one.
As for later builds being less issues reliability wise, I decided to ignore such claims because there is no proof that can back them up besides it being conspiracy or rumours.


----------



## Falkentyne

Grats on winning the panel lottery on that Swift.
Can you check the gamma setting on it?

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

The best way to check is to use the center graph (25%), be about 3 feet away from the screen, and line up your vision with the "2.2 thick bar on the graph.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Grats on winning the panel lottery on that Swift.
> Can you check the gamma setting on it?
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
> 
> The best way to check is to use the center graph (25%), be about 3 feet away from the screen, and line up your vision with the "2.2 thick bar on the graph.


Don't think the gamma is anything special. Its just like my BenQ XL2420G. It seems almost, but barely qualifies as 2.2... I'd say imo I have a 2.1 gamma. But trust me, the picture quality is heavily in favour of the Swift. The december build was decent, but noticebly worse black uniformity, and atm the october build i'm using is almost, I'd say 99% uniform, and this is completely at night in the dark, no other light source besides the monitor itself... thats pretty impressive I'd like to say. I'l take pictures later when I have the time.
But as I said, even my Swift is not perfect... I have some complaints about the overly agressive anti-glare coating. Damn shame, they could have gone for a slightly less agressive one, and I would have given this monitor 11/10.


----------



## Anarion

How do you even trust the lagom test on a TN film. When you slightly move your head it changes. It really depends from the height of the monitor and your position. Especially the vertical position. I don't think those tests are accurate. You need to test it with hardware equipment if you want to be sure. Those visual tests are kinda pointless on a TN film. You look one time it's 1.8 and you come back later to find it around 2.4 depending on your position. It's better to test it with the appropriate equipment if you want to be sure.


----------



## ChronosSf

Got my RoG Swift two days ago and while G-sync and 1440p gaming are great I am not sure I am happy with the purchase. Coming from a Samsung PX2370 which shouldn't be anything special I find the colors on the Swift to not be as good even with digital vibrance @ 55% which I didn't have to touch with my old monitor.

Following some guide I found for calibration I went with monitor settings - Brightness 21, Contrast 50, RGB 96/98/100, from nVidia control panel - Gamma 0.92 and the already mentioned digital vibrance setting. I also added the ICC profile from the ASUS website. Still colors are kind of washed out, like there is too much gray (I know TN isn't supposed to be that great but I am comparing it to another TN panel) and if I lower the the brightness more, the picture gets kind of dim.

Is there anything I am missing outside of increasing DV even more (@ 60 I am noticing reds to be too pronounced already so there is not much room for that)? It's a bit disappointing that I was unable to find settings I really like when on all my previous monitors simply playing a bit with Brightness and Contrast was giving nice results.

Sorry if my terminology is lame. This is the first monitor that I have with such issues and I've just started researching on the topic.


----------



## fatfree

New nVidia 352.86 driver has been released. In the release notes, I see nothing regarding always-on G-Sync problem, neither in 'open' issues nor 'fixed' issues. Did anyone try it yet?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatfree*
> 
> New nVidia 352.86 driver has been released. In the release notes, I see nothing regarding always-on G-Sync problem, neither in 'open' issues nor 'fixed' issues. Did anyone try it yet?


Not fixed yet.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Not fixed yet.


I just installed the driver and yet again the g-sync light staying on (red) at desktop, cmon man!


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just installed the driver and yet again the g-sync light staying on (red) at desktop, cmon man!


????
I said it wasn't fixed


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> ????
> I said it wasn't fixed


oh no I was agreeing with you, my cmon man was directed to nvidia sorry!!!


----------



## Jytra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatfree*
> 
> New nVidia 352.86 driver has been released. In the release notes, I see nothing regarding always-on G-Sync problem, neither in 'open' issues nor 'fixed' issues. Did anyone try it yet?


That's because it isn't an "issue", but rather by design, according to ManuelG. It has something to do with how the new WDDM 2.0 guidelines and Gsync function, so nvidia had to create a workaround to get it to work on Windows 10 by constantly sending the signal to the monitor. Gsync technically isn't on, but the monitor doesn't know that. Nvidia is trying to find a method that will work (per-profile Gsync control or something), but it sounds more like Asus needs to update the firmware on the monitor to resolve the issue in the long run.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronosSf*
> 
> Got my RoG Swift two days ago and while G-sync and 1440p gaming are great I am not sure I am happy with the purchase. Coming from a Samsung PX2370 which shouldn't be anything special I find the colors on the Swift to not be as good even with digital vibrance @ 55% which I didn't have to touch with my old monitor.
> 
> Following some guide I found for calibration I went with monitor settings - Brightness 21, Contrast 50, RGB 96/98/100, from nVidia control panel - Gamma 0.92 and the already mentioned digital vibrance setting. I also added the ICC profile from the ASUS website. Still colors are kind of washed out, like there is too much gray (I know TN isn't supposed to be that great but I am comparing it to another TN panel) and if I lower the the brightness more, the picture gets kind of dim.
> 
> Is there anything I am missing outside of increasing DV even more (@ 60 I am noticing reds to be too pronounced already so there is not much room for that)? It's a bit disappointing that I was unable to find settings I really like when on all my previous monitors simply playing a bit with Brightness and Contrast was giving nice results.
> 
> Sorry if my terminology is lame. This is the first monitor that I have with such issues and I've just started researching on the topic.


I would have thought having the brightness at 21 would make the colors rather dim? My colors are fine so much better than my old Asus VG278HE but I have my brightness at the default 80, tried your settings and it looks terrible just way to dim.


----------



## coolharris93

Try these settings and tell me: On the screen:Brightness: 40 Contrast:50 RGB: 100%
On nvidia control panel:Brightness: 40%
Contrast: 50*
Gamma: 0.80
My screen is super fine with these settings for TN.


----------



## NasherUK

I had to turn the gamma down in the nvidia settings as well, but it doesn't stick in certain games :/

Not having the option on the monitor is just annoying. Even my 4 year old BenQ monitor has a setting on the OSD.


----------



## Falkentyne

I've always wondered, why don't manufactuers include a gamma setting?

is it to 'separate' their product lines? As in, if you want a gamma setting, pay $1,000 for the monitor and you get one? (talking about older lines here).

The PB278Q Asus monitor comes with Gamma adjustments in the OSD. Their VG248QE and VG278H and the Swift do not. Why?


----------



## korkyy

Hello everyone.

I just got my ROG Swift yesterday, and in terms of performance am loving the new monitor. However the moment i received it the colours seemed a little washed out to me. So i did some searching online, and using a gamma calibration check it seems i have unusally low gamma.

I used the following test, http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/all_tests.php , and on the 4th image down "gamma calibration" my monitor shows as having a gamma of around 1.3 (when review sites have stated that the monitor comes with a healthy 2.2 standard). I have had other people view the test as well and they came up with the same low value (incase my eyes were playing tricks on me). The 1.3 value appears in the first 3 RGB columns (under 48%), whereas the 25% and 10% columns fall under the 2.2 range for me.

I was wondering if anyone else can perform the test with their Swift and see what values they come up with.

I have applied Asus' ICC profile (helped a little bit), and i have tweeked the Nvidia gamma settings (once again helped a little bit) but the value never goes above 1.4.

I rang Asus support and the guy immediately said to do a RMA but that sounded more like he had no idea what i was talking about rather than knowing it as an issue.

I realize its a TN panel, but my previous monitor was also TN and didnt have this issue.

Would appreciate if anyone can take the time to do the test and see if they are getting better or similar results.

Thankyou!


----------



## Falkentyne

The asus guy is correct. RMA it.
That's a known defect with some samples.
Some people on these forums will say that "that's normal" or "you can't trust lagom' but don't listen to them.
The right way to test gamma on a TN is to put the '2.2' line in the middle of the screen, then align your eyes to the middle of the screen and move back about 3-4 feet. That's the correct way to test for gamma. Do NOT listen to trolls who say that "you can't accurately test gamma on a TN. YOU CAN. Even though it has color shift, you can at least test for a direct view.

THE MONITOR IS DEFECTIVE.

No TN should have a gamma at 1.4.
It's a TN Panel. TN is TN.

Every TN Should have a default gamma between 2.1 to 2.3.
And those are for models without gamma adjustments.
Anything else is UNACCEPTABLE.

Set it to 60hz refresh rate, because 60hz is the target refresh rate for every TN.

If Lagom does not show 2.1 to 2.3 gamma, and there are no gamma adjustments in the OSD, then RMA the screen. Whatever TN model it is.


----------



## korkyy

Thank you for that! Good to know that its a defect and not just some setting somewhere (although ive been through everything!). Hopefully the new one doesnt have the same issue







. appreciate it Falkentyne


----------



## ChronosSf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Try these settings and tell me: On the screen:Brightness: 40 Contrast:50 RGB: 100%
> On nvidia control panel:Brightness: 40%
> Contrast: 50*
> Gamma: 0.80
> My screen is super fine with these settings for TN.


Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight along with some other solutions I found earlier in the thread.

Actually the profile from PCMonitors almost gets it there but makes color banding more pronounced so I am not yet sure if should leave it on.

It's a shame really that a monitor this expensive doesn't come better out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korkyy*
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone can take the time to do the test and see if they are getting better or similar results.


I'll test mine and let you know.


----------



## Georgey123

New Witcher 3 drivers still have G-sync on desktop.

EDIT: As stated by Jytra on the previous page


----------



## Anarion

Nvidia replied about the drivers issue and the Swift's Led. It's because they did some changes for the upcoming W10 and there are no plans to change the Swift's led behavior any time soon. You can thank Nvidia about that.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronosSf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Try these settings and tell me: On the screen:Brightness: 40 Contrast:50 RGB: 100%
> On nvidia control panel:Brightness: 40%
> Contrast: 50*
> Gamma: 0.80
> My screen is super fine with these settings for TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight along with some other solutions I found earlier in the thread.
> 
> Actually the profile from PCMonitors almost gets it there but makes color banding more pronounced so I am not yet sure if should leave it on.
> 
> It's a shame really that a monitor this expensive doesn't come better out of the box.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korkyy*
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone can take the time to do the test and see if they are getting better or similar results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll test mine and let you know.
Click to expand...

Making change in the Nvidia Control Panel or using ICC profiles introduces color banding.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Nvidia replied about the drivers issue and the Swift's Led. It's because they did some changes for the upcoming W10 and there are no plans to change the Swift's led behavior any time soon. You can thank Nvidia about that.


Seems it's just the light now as far as I can tell. I can disable Gsync on a per program basis as opposed to having to disable it entirely if I want it off for a specific program


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Making change in the Nvidia Control Panel or using ICC profiles introduces color banding.


I see banding only in movies with 720-1080p resolution at dark places.My screen is awful if i don't adjust the gamma from the nvidia control panel.Is there any options i can make only from the screen to make it better? I tried lowering the brightness but the colors and the gamma especially at the bottom of the screen are so bad.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Something funny I noticed. If you put your contrast at 50 or higher, there may be a green discoloration on some text during motion. Guess what, when you put it literally at 49 or lower, it completely goes away. When contrast is at 50 or higher, I notice a slight green reflection on my wooden desk, and it literally just goes away when turning it to 49. Seems very odd. For me I put the contrast at 45 atm.


----------



## Falkentyne

LOL
That was discussed many pages ago. But yeah.
This monitor has an inversion issue that is different than some other TN panels.
Contrast 49 is at the end of the white clipping point. When you reach 50, you start getting clipping, and that brings out the inversion issue -really- badly, worse than the video examples of it with lower contrast.

On the 27" Benq (2720Z not 2730Z), the white clip point is 51 (not 50), although 43 is the correct delta balance. Tom's hardware has it at 43)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/benq-xl2720z-gaming-monitor,3809-3.html
But good find.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jytra*
> 
> That's because it isn't an "issue", but rather by design, according to ManuelG. It has something to do with how the new WDDM 2.0 guidelines and Gsync function, so nvidia had to create a workaround to get it to work on Windows 10 by constantly sending the signal to the monitor. Gsync technically isn't on, but the monitor doesn't know that. Nvidia is trying to find a method that will work (per-profile Gsync control or something), but it sounds more like Asus needs to update the firmware on the monitor to resolve the issue in the long run.


Funny how that works, when a piece of hardware is designed prior to the existence or knowledge of an unreleased operating system







. It's not NVIDIA's fault, and as you say it's non issue really. The module isn't actually being stressed so why cry.

Saying that, I do love the SWIFT but it is on borrowed time...It's very sensitive to voltage changes, as my last one was for whatever reason and is susceptible to flickering, albeit not often. I've never been one to moan about the colours being washed out - but it's so, so apparent now that I'm using my old DGM IPS for work. Coming in and using it not long after being on the ASUS, it's blindingly obvious lol.


----------



## NasherUK

I've sent mine back for a refund. I just couldn't live with the pixel inversion problem, dead pixel and gamma that just seemed off (even next to my 4 year old BenQ monitor).


----------



## Pliskin

Well it was nice while it lasted. So I posted in this thread about the sudden disappearance of 144Hz mode a few weeks ago. I just got through with the RMA process, which was fast and relatively painless (Aside from $90 dollars worth of packaging and shipping). Unfortunately, they sent the same monitor back and nothing is fixed. As a bonus I have a weird banding problem with one half of the monitor that wasn't there before and I can't switch to ULMB. Overall, I'm sorely disappointed with ASUS .


----------



## NasherUK

Yea loads of people have had similar problems. Sent for "repair" and comes back even more broken.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Yea loads of people have had similar problems. Sent for "repair" and comes back even more broken.


Are they going to a 3rd party repairer or direct to asus ?
I would be asking for an advanced rma and get a new one if that was to happen to me.especally the guy that received his back with a cracked surround.


----------



## NasherUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Are they going to a 3rd party repairer or direct to asus ?
> I would be asking for an advanced rma and get a new one if that was to happen to me.especally the guy that received his back with a cracked surround.


All the ones I've seen have been from Asus directly. On another forum one guy is on his 4th RMA.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Funny how that works, when a piece of hardware is designed prior to the existence or knowledge of an unreleased operating system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's not NVIDIA's fault, and as you say it's non issue really. The module isn't actually being stressed so why cry.
> 
> Saying that, I do love the SWIFT but it is on borrowed time...It's very sensitive to voltage changes, as my last one was for whatever reason and is susceptible to flickering, albeit not often. I've never been one to moan about the colours being washed out - but it's so, so apparent now that I'm using my old DGM IPS for work. Coming in and using it not long after being on the ASUS, it's blindingly obvious lol.


My main issue with it isn't the G-Sync light being on when not in a game. It's the fact that you have to disable G-Sync in the control panel to get ULMB to work on the desktop, then re-enable it before launching a game.


----------



## Georgey123

Not sure why but since the GTA V driver, all my games are not staying on the certain refresh rates I select them to be. On the desktop I run it @ 100hz and I never used to exceed that in games not its fixed @ 144hz in each game and I have to use the refresh switching button on the back on the monitor


----------



## kalston

Not sure why you would ever want 100 instead of 144hz in games but what you're seeing is the effect of "prefer highest refresh rate" in the nv control panel. Unless I misunderstood you.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> Not sure why you would ever want 100 instead of 144hz in games but what you're seeing is the effect of "prefer highest refresh rate" in the nv control panel. Unless I misunderstood you.


You absolute legend, found it. Don't know how I missed it before.







+Rep


----------



## PullTheTricker

The Swift is advertised having thin bezels. But I just notice now there are black lines on the border of the screen. At first I thought my Swift is not Full Screen. But it seems this is the way the Swift was built, right? I'm assuming its not just my Swift. It would have been more pretty to look at if that black line wasn't there imo.

EDIT: so I just read a user review on amazon that says the screen extends completely towards the bezel. It obviously doesn't for me. Seems odd why we would pay for thin bezels, but then having a thin black line ruining it.


----------



## Anarion

Almost all monitors have a thin black bezel between the panel and the actual plastic hard bezel. That's normal. All screens are like that.


----------



## toncij

Is there a high-quality panel version of this but with 1080? Same panel, lower resolution?

Because, compared to 1440 it is much better performance wise for games...


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Is there a high-quality panel version of this but with 1080? Same panel, lower resolution?
> 
> Because, compared to 1440 it is much better performance wise for games...


There isn't an rog swift 1080p version but here are some TN 1080p gsync monitors

AOC G2460PG
Benq XL2420g
Acer XB240H
Acer XB270H

All of them TN panels, 1080p, 144hz and g-sync, first 3 are 24" last one is 27"


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> Almost all monitors have a thin black bezel between the panel and the actual plastic hard bezel. That's normal. All screens are like that.


My previous BenQ with thick bezels didnt have it, the picture was stretched to the bezel. But oh well, nvm, its only a minor con so far.


----------



## Easty

Nope. It's a play on words really. the Bezel is actually just the plastic shroud. Which is 6mm. though the distance from the edge of the monitor to the start of the active pixels is 13mm.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Nope. It's a play on words really. the Bezel is actually just the plastic shroud. Which is 6mm. though the distance from the edge of the monitor to the start of the active pixels is 13mm.


I know, my point is that its an immersion breaker in daylight when you can see the bezel and the black line on the outside. Its better to have a thicker bezel in that case, imo. But oh well, I play my Swift mostly at night and in the dark, so thats when you don't notice a thing anyway. Its a minor annoyance, but so far loving my Swift.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Are all the bugs fixed for this monitor?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Are all the bugs fixed for this monitor?


Mine is a December 2014 version..Have it for one and a half month and no problems so far.My only problem is the low gamma the monitor has (around 1.8-1.9) but i adjusted the gamma from nvidia control panel and it's pretty awesome now.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Mine is a December 2014 version..Have it for one and a half month and no problems so far.My only problem is the low gamma the monitor has (around 1.8-1.9) but i adjusted the gamma from nvidia control panel and it's pretty awesome now.


Thanks for the feedback REP+


----------



## Strider49

Just wanted to say that my third Swift was a December 2014 unit and it still had a low gamma of around 1.8. I got tired of the Swift for several reasons, but what really put me off was this low gamma issue that plagues the monitor. So I ended up selling it last weekend. I lost 120€ in the process, but I couldn't live with a monitor like this. Really liked the fluidity of G-Sync and the 120/144Hz refresh rate, ULMB surprised me too, but it ends there. I wish there was an IPS or VA version of this monitor, with this same design!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I wish there was an IPS or VA version of this monitor, with this same design!


check out the Acer XB270HU, it's an IPS screen. i've never personally used it (i'm really happy with my Swift) but it's received great reviews albeit there reports of QC issues.


----------



## nircc

If i want to get this monitor
Which version should i get to make sure its a new version that come with less problems?

This monitor is evrrything i need in terms of specs and how it look but reading amazon and newegg reviews showed that some ppl have already replaced it 4 times!!!

Thats why i wonder if there are newer versions realesed by asus with less to none problems

Thanks


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> If i want to get this monitor
> Which version should i get to make sure its a new version that come with less problems?
> 
> This monitor is evrrything i need in terms of specs and how it look but reading amazon and newegg reviews showed that some ppl have already replaced it 4 times!!!
> 
> Thats why i wonder if there are newer versions realesed by asus with less to none problems
> 
> Thanks


It's a lottery system from day 1 release monitors, to brand new in the store today panels to answer honestly without anyone else arguing differently! Good Luck, Witcher 3 is absolutely beautiful on max settings on this monitor and I still love monitor! I wont be upgrading until 144hz 4k gsync or TN is available!


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> It's a lottery system from day 1 release monitors, to brand new in the store today panels to answer honestly without anyone else arguing differently! Good Luck, Witcher 3 is absolutely beautiful on max settings on this monitor and I still love monitor! I wont be upgrading until 144hz 4k gsync or TN is available!


so all i can do is hope i get lucky?thats it ?
there no new batch of them that i can look for?

i can ask the seller that if i find deadpixels/backlight bleeding if he can give me another 1

but its abit risky

but this monitor looks so gooood

anyway tomorrow my supplier will give me the final price for the monitor
and b4 i order it i want to make sure i can replace it if theres anything wrong

but its so risky like you said a "lottery system"
i just see so many ppl complain about it


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> so all i can do is hope i get lucky?thats it ?
> there no new batch of them that i can look for?
> 
> i can ask the seller that if i find deadpixels/backlight bleeding if he can give me another 1
> 
> but its abit risky
> 
> but this monitor looks so gooood
> 
> anyway tomorrow my supplier will give me the final price for the monitor
> and b4 i order it i want to make sure i can replace it if theres anything wrong
> 
> but its so risky like you said a "lottery system"
> i just see so many ppl complain about it


exactly, most people that comment complain with technical numbers about something. I recommend opening it up in store, testing it, checking for dead pixels. Even try some of the great recommended settings on post #2. Its all personal preference at the end of the day!!


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> exactly, most people that comment complain with technical numbers about something. I recommend opening it up in store, testing it, checking for dead pixels. Even try some of the great recommended settings on post #2. Its all personal preference at the end of the day!!


and if i go to the store to check deadpixels/backlight bleeding

how i make this tests?(sry if it sound dumb)
and beside those 2 tests what else should i do ?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Just wanted to say that my third Swift was a December 2014 unit and it still had a low gamma of around 1.8. I got tired of the Swift for several reasons, but what really put me off was this low gamma issue that plagues the monitor. So I ended up selling it last weekend. I lost 120€ in the process, but I couldn't live with a monitor like this. Really liked the fluidity of G-Sync and the 120/144Hz refresh rate, ULMB surprised me too, but it ends there. I wish there was an IPS or VA version of this monitor, with this same design!


Sorry if I keep spewing "gamma cursor" in this thread, but how the HELL is it even possible for a monitor WITHOUT HARDWARE GAMMA ADJUSTMENTS to come shipped with 1.7 gamma?
Even Benq 27" monitors set to level 20 black equalizer or gamma 1 (the most washed out setting--it looks HORRIBLE) in the OSD won't drop that low. The lowest I can force mine is 2.0 gamma and that's bad. Just at 2.0, everything looks washed out on this webpage.

The 24" benq monitors can drop down to 1.7 or even 1.4 gamma, so I know what that looks like. The AU Panel used in the 24" Benq and Asus VG248QE drops its gamma as the refresh rate increases, so a calibrated 2.2 gamma with gamma 3 in the Benq Z monitors (VG248QE does not have gamma adjustments) at 60hz refresh rate becomes 1.95 gamma in Lightboost mode and 1.85-1.9 gamma at 144 hz refresh rate. Set the gamma to gamma 1 at 144 hz refresh rate and that becomes gamma 1.6.

The 27" panels (Benq, ROG, etc) don't have this issue.
But the TFTcentral review monitor came with 2.2 gamma out of the box. So each and EVERY single ROG Swift should come with 2.2 gamma, and never exceed 0.1 gamma to either side. There is absolutely NO excuse for a monitor to ship at 1.7.

The fact that so many monitors are shipping with incorrect gamma while the review sample is shipping at 2.2 is almost acting like this were intentional.

According to this website:
some graphics/printing professionals use a gamma of 1.8, even though 2.2 is the PC sRGB Standard.
http://www.photoscientia.co.uk/Gamma.htm
And it's just inexcusable for monitors to get shipped with such incorrect gamma UNLESS there were a service menu or factory setting for setting it, which there isn't.

Furthermore, the windows standard gamma is 2.2 while the macintosh standard gamma is 1.8! (probably again, due to mac's links to the photo industry).

Proof directly from Eizo:

http://www.eizoglobal.com/library/basics/lcd_display_gamma/

So.....someone tell me. Did someone at Asus simply GOOF UP and turn on a macintosh setting in their gsync firmware, while neglecting to give the user gamma adjustments in a $800 panel?


----------



## mistax

is the december build the latest one available? I'm looking to go pick this up, since the xb270hu been out of stock for so long.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> is the december build the latest one available? I'm looking to go pick this up, since the xb270hu been out of stock for so long.


+1


----------



## mistax

Wish me luck. Ended up getting this since they brought it down to 650 for me since the xb270hu were out of stock and wouldn't be back in time for the 20%. Got a January 2015 date


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> and if i go to the store to check deadpixels/backlight bleeding
> 
> how i make this tests?(sry if it sound dumb)
> and beside those 2 tests what else should i do ?


Just plug in the monitor, turn brightness to max and see how much bleed there is on the sides. with a black background you can find the dead pixels are as well. bleeding has to be really bad to really be noticeable otherwise, a little is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Wish me luck. Ended up getting this since they brought it down to 650 for me since the xb270hu were out of stock and wouldn't be back in time for the 20%. Got a January 2015 date


Congrats! Best of luck, I dont expect you'll need it truthfully. Look at the charts, look at how many people had perfect panels. they dont even comment so there is tons of good news to be had. They are just too busy using there monitor rather then complaining! Post pictures would love to see your results!


----------



## astrixx

Asus ended up crediting the store since after 2 RMA's they couldn't fix it or get parts or get a replacement. I ended up going with a Benq XL2730Z which for AMD cards is a much better option. I can now have 144hz not limited to 120hz and it has motion blur which only NVidia cards had and the matte isn't as strong! I loved my Swift for the 7 months I had it but the Benq is better specially for AMD users and it was cheaper due to not having the GSync module.

When I purchased the Swift it was the only option, now AMD users have a better option. I was going to buy the Acer XB270HU but I already was a month without a monitor and wasn't going to wait weeks for it.


----------



## mistax

Well looks like i have to adjust gamma, it's around, 1.8


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> Wish me luck. Ended up getting this since they brought it down to 650 for me since the xb270hu were out of stock and wouldn't be back in time for the 20%. Got a January 2015 date


Hey please update us


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> Hey please update us


No dead Pixel! No light bleeding. Gamma is somewhere around 1.9 - 2.0 though i think


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> No dead Pixel! No light bleeding. Gamma is somewhere around 1.9 - 2.0 though i think


How you test gamma?and why its matter?
and they way i test backlight(100 brighness) is also the same way to search for dead pixels?

January 2015 you said...ill ask my supplier

It might be off question but if i go with 980gtx g1 oc or titan x
can my rig handle this monitor without problem?
I5-3570k 4.2ghz
z77x-ud3h
8gb ddr3 1866hz
760w seasonic


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> How you test gamma?and why its matter?
> and they way i test backlight(100 brighness) is also the same way to search for dead pixels?
> 
> January 2015 you said...ill ask my supplier
> 
> It might be off question but if i go with 980gtx g1 oc or titan x
> can my rig handle this monitor without problem?
> I5-3570k 4.2ghz
> z77x-ud3h
> 8gb ddr3 1866hz
> 760w seasonic


I think the titan X should be handle it for most games i play. I have it overclocked to 1500core/8ghz memory.

Yeah i did 100% bright ness and tested on black/red/white/green/blue to check. Gamma is for color


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> I think the titan X should be handle it for most games i play. I have it overclocked to 1500core/8ghz memory.
> 
> Yeah i did 100% bright ness and tested on black/red/white/green/blue to check. Gamma is for color


i also think 980gtx g1 gaming OC'ed will be fine aswell

but can you explain how you did those tests?
i understand that for testing dead pixels / backlight bleeding i need to plug the monitor to a computer , put a black background full screen and increase brightness to 100%
i also knows how backlight bleeding/dead pixels looks alike so its easy to know when i test the monitor

but what about the colors/gamma how it works?how i put it to test?


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> i also think 980gtx g1 gaming OC'ed will be fine aswell
> 
> but can you explain how you did those tests?
> i understand that for testing dead pixels / backlight bleeding i need to plug the monitor to a computer , put a black background full screen and increase brightness to 100%
> i also knows how backlight bleeding/dead pixels looks alike so its easy to know when i test the monitor
> 
> but what about the colors/gamma how it works?how i put it to test?


for the gamma, their a chart on http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php where you want to ideally be @ 2.2, but most come around 1.7-2.0 which is under the standard.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Just wanted to say that my third Swift was a December 2014 unit and it still had a low gamma of around 1.8. I got tired of the Swift for several reasons, but what really put me off was this low gamma issue that plagues the monitor. So I ended up selling it last weekend. I lost 120€ in the process, but I couldn't live with a monitor like this. Really liked the fluidity of G-Sync and the 120/144Hz refresh rate, ULMB surprised me too, but it ends there. I wish there was an IPS or VA version of this monitor, with this same design!


Thats really unfortunate to hear Strider. Personally I returned my December unit, and kept my October unit myself. But it has a 2.1 Gamma, and very impressive black uniformity. I didn't like the December build date as much. Just wanted to say, compared to my previous BenQ XL2420G, the Swift just blows it out of the water in every aspect. Despite the BenQ having less negative reviews, I'm actually really happy I went for it in the end.
When you test the gamma with Lagom gamma test, even a slight deviation in the way one tests it can skew the results especially on a TN panel. I made the same mistakes with it, admittedly im a noob when it comes to lcd testing. But the lines at 2.2 should be at eye level, only then will you see correct gamma. For a moment I thought my gamma was 1.7 because of being a dumbass and looking from above lol.
For me, aside from possible reliability concerns, wiuch may just be overblown due to populairity of this monitor, I'm more then happy with it. I guess I'm a lil paranoid as well that I kept my October unit, but it definitely looked alot better so I hope I don't get weird stuff happen to it. So far so good though!

I hope for you, you'l find a screen that is more to your liking. I personally could have gone for the Acer, but I don't like the design myself.


----------



## nircc

Hey guys i wanted to update that my supplier gave me a good price for the monitor but
the new batch comes in the 9.6 so im going to wait for the new batch
hopefully its much better!!!


----------



## BrightCandle

Is there actually a difference in the batches? I have had monitor models all the way from the originals to the December model and I still didn't get one that didn't have the gsync module crash repeatedly.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Is there actually a difference in the batches? I have had monitor models all the way from the originals to the December model and I still didn't get one that didn't have the gsync module crash repeatedly.


I have no idea m8 all i can do is hope ill get a good one


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> I have no idea m8 all i can do is hope ill get a good one


I just gave up. Its taken me 4 months, threats of legal action and lawyers letter but at this point Asus is finally picking up the last ROG Swift they gave me and wont be giving me a replacement, they will be giving me my money back. I just never received a working one despite getting continuous replacements since launch (June 2014).

Worse still is the Predator monitors are also a bit of mess so its not like I can just get one of those and expect it to work either (dead pixels, lots of backlight bleed etc). I am back on my old Benq XL2411T and I think I am now just waiting for a reputable company to release a 1440p panel with gsync that actually works. I just can't recommend anyone get a ROG swift, because Asus' support for this monitor and repair process really is terrible.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> Hey guys i wanted to update that my supplier gave me a good price for the monitor but
> the new batch comes in the 9.6 so im going to wait for the new batch
> hopefully its much better!!!


How does one go around buying a new batch? I purchased a brand new Swift 2 weeks ago, and its a October build date.








Is there really something wrong with older builds, and should I try get a new batch or what? Maybe its just a deep-seated paranoia?
I still have almost 2 weeks left to return if I change my mind, but its pretty damn good so far, for me anyway.
Last thing I want is another Xbox 360 RROD horror story.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I just gave up. Its taken me 4 months, threats of legal action and lawyers letter but at this point Asus is finally picking up the last ROG Swift they gave me and wont be giving me a replacement, they will be giving me my money back. I just never received a working one despite getting continuous replacements since launch (June 2014).
> 
> Worse still is the Predator monitors are also a bit of mess so its not like I can just get one of those and expect it to work either (dead pixels, lots of backlight bleed etc). I am back on my old Benq XL2411T and I think I am now just waiting for a reputable company to release a 1440p panel with gsync that actually works. I just can't recommend anyone get a ROG swift, because Asus' support for this monitor and repair process really is terrible.


What do you mean though with G-Sync crashing? For me the red led is always on with G-Sync enabled games, I'm not aware of any crashing.
I've only had 2 Swifts both purchased at the same time just 2 weeks ago. I returned the december unit, because the october one had better picture imo.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> How does one go around buying a new batch? I purchased a brand new Swift 2 weeks ago, and its a October build date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there really something wrong with older builds, and should I try get a new batch or what? Maybe its just a deep-seated paranoia?
> I still have almost 2 weeks left to return if I change my mind, but its pretty damn good so far, for me anyway.
> Last thing I want is another Xbox 360 RROD horror story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean though with G-Sync crashing? For me the red led is always on with G-Sync enabled games, I'm not aware of any crashing.
> I've only had 2 Swifts both purchased at the same time just 2 weeks ago. I returned the december unit, because the october one had better picture imo.


Just want to make sure i dont get a faulty one

Too many negativs around this monitor


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> What do you mean though with G-Sync crashing? For me the red led is always on with G-Sync enabled games, I'm not aware of any crashing.
> I've only had 2 Swifts both purchased at the same time just 2 weeks ago. I returned the december unit, because the october one had better picture imo.


The problem I repeatedly have had is the monitor blacking out and then when resyncing coming back with pixel inversion issues making it unreadable. I had that same problem across 4 models, 3 different DP cables and 3 graphics cards. Its the monitors they are faulty by design.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> The problem I repeatedly have had is the monitor blacking out and then when resyncing coming back with pixel inversion issues making it unreadable. I had that same problem across 4 models, 3 different DP cables and 3 graphics cards. Its the monitors they are faulty by design.


Only complaints for me so far are agressive anti-glare coating, green afterglow when ghosting and dark spot on bottom right corner. The green afterglow goes away completely at 49 contrast or lower, but always appears when contrast is at 50 or higher. Very very strange. And the dark spot on bottom right corner, both the december and october unit seem to have it. I'm wondering if all Swifts have it by design.

So far the positives far outweigh the negatives for me though.


----------



## nircc

Im going to ask asus supplier in my country if theres anything new in the new batch thats coming


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> Im going to ask asus supplier in my country if theres anything new in the new batch thats coming


Even if there is, you can't be guaranteed to get the newest batch can you? As I said, many purchase brand new Swifts and happen to get ones with older build date of October like I just did 2 weeks ago.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Even if there is, you can't be guaranteed to get the newest batch can you? As I said, many purchase brand new Swifts and happen to get ones with older build date of October like I just did 2 weeks ago.


They told me that only after they get the new batch they can tell me the build date

And its all about luck i guess.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> They told me that only after they get the new batch they can tell me the build date
> 
> And its all about luck i guess.


I don't know if December is considered a newer batch, but I've compared that one to a October build. And the October build had slightly superior pciture quality. In the grand scheme of things, its probably all just mere obsessive compulsive comparisons, hehe.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I don't know if December is considered a newer batch, but I've compared that one to a October build. And the October build had slightly superior pciture quality. In the grand scheme of things, its probably all just mere obsessive compulsive comparisons, hehe.


i hope it will be good...cant know for sure until i try it

only time will tell







need to wait till the 9/10.6.15 anyway


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I don't know if December is considered a newer batch, but I've compared that one to a October build. And the October build had slightly superior pciture quality. In the grand scheme of things, its probably all just mere obsessive compulsive comparisons, hehe.


I dont' think the picture quality has to do with the build date..It's all about luck..mnost of us got swifts with 1.7-2.0 gamma but you got one with a higher gamma


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I dont' think the picture quality has to do with the build date..It's all about luck..mnost of us got swifts with 1.7-2.0 gamma but you got one with a higher gamma


Well, with the lagom test, when the 2.2 is at eye level height, I see obvious 2.1 gamma. I don't care too much for these tests though, what matters is usbjective opinion. And compared to my BenQ XL2420G, wich is supposed to be really excellent monitor, the Swift absolutely demolishes it in every respect. But everyone has different standards, its all subjective.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Well, with the lagom test, when the 2.2 is at eye level height, I see obvious 2.1 gamma. I don't care too much for these tests though, what matters is usbjective opinion. And compared to my BenQ XL2420G, wich is supposed to be really excellent monitor, the Swift absolutely demolishes it in every respect. But everyone has different standards, its all subjective.


im not looking for best settings ever made or w.e

all i want is a monitor that will be flawless in terms of the backlight bleeding dead pixels and other faults that require you RMA the monitor


----------



## Waro

I asked Asus US and Asus Ger about differences in the batches/if they solved problems. But I don't really expect an answer though ...


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> im not looking for best settings ever made or w.e
> 
> all i want is a monitor that will be flawless in terms of the backlight bleeding dead pixels and other faults that require you RMA the monitor


If you want all these i suggest not going with the Swift but on a BenQ or an IPS panel if you dont mind the 60hz.


----------



## PullTheTricker

do any of you know though why both my december and october unit had a dark spot on the bottom right corner? Only visible on a light coloured background, but there seemed to be a dark spot on both monitors. I've read a little on various forums that others have it as well and claim thats its how the Swift gets manufactured. But then there are a few of those who claim theirs do not have it. Very strange, so what is it?


----------



## Falkentyne

It's a defect. RMA it.
some VG278HE's by Asus (another 27") had the same defect.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> It's a defect. RMA it.


Damn O_O

I still have time to return the monitor for a refund, if its really a defect, I'd rather do that and try my luck on a newer batch. How come so many Swift users have the same dark spot on the bottom right corner? Its the exact same on all of them.


----------



## NasherUK

Get it refunded while you still can. Keep the money and wait for something better tbh, that's what I'm doing.

It's not worth the hastle. The failure/problem rate is still high even with the "newer batch".


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Get it refunded while you still can. Keep the money and wait for something better tbh, that's what I'm doing.
> 
> It's not worth the hastle. The failure/problem rate is still high even with the "newer batch".


I'm doing exactly that right now, damn. Good thing when I purchased it I went with a shop that has a 30 day return window. I'm actually really happy with my Swift, but if I refund, it will be out of pure principal. If those dark spots on bottom right corner are really a defect, then its unacceptable for quality control to let them trough.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I'm doing exactly that right now, damn. Good thing when I purchased it I went with a shop that has a 30 day return window. I'm actually really happy with my Swift, but if I refund, it will be out of pure principal. If those dark spots on bottom right corner are really a defect, then its unacceptable for quality control to let them trough.


You know what i hate the most?
we dont have a clue when the new mg278q come to stores

Hell even asus dont know that

So now we stuck with that "lottery system" monitor


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> So now we stuck with that "lottery system" monitor


Someone should start a "silicon lottery" store but for monitors. Should be easier than binning.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Damn O_O
> 
> I still have time to return the monitor for a refund, if its really a defect, I'd rather do that and try my luck on a newer batch. How come so many Swift users have the same dark spot on the bottom right corner? Its the exact same on all of them.


I dont have this issue with my Swift.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I dont have this issue with my Swift.


How long you have it ?people like you gives me hope







D:


----------



## mistax

gamma thing is pretty bad. I have this right next to my Crossover 27. While 144hz is really nice, the colors and etc are pretty off putting.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> do any of you know though why both my december and october unit had a dark spot on the bottom right corner? Only visible on a light coloured background


I have the same spot on my very early build (June build) Swift.

The spot is only visible with certain colours and brightness combinations as sometimes I can see it and other times it is not visible depending on what single colour background is being displayed. Generally it is not visible in games and I really only notice if say I have a plain particular colour displayed on the screen.

Otherwise my early build has been performing flawlessly for me.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> How long you have it ?people like you gives me hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D:


I have it for 1 month..no problems so far except the low gamma which can be fixed by adjusting the gamma setting on nvidia control panel.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I have it for 1 month..no problems so far except the low gamma which can be fixed by adjusting the gamma setting on nvidia control panel.


sounds gr8


----------



## NasherUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I have it for 1 month..no problems so far except the low gamma which can be fixed by adjusting the gamma setting on nvidia control panel.


The problem with that is some games ignore it.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I dont have this issue with my Swift.


I guess its just coincedence then that both of my 2 Swifts had them the exact same way.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I have the same spot on my very early build (June build) Swift.
> 
> The spot is only visible with certain colours and brightness combinations as sometimes I can see it and other times it is not visible depending on what single colour background is being displayed. Generally it is not visible in games and I really only notice if say I have a plain particular colour displayed on the screen.
> 
> Otherwise my early build has been performing flawlessly for me.


It seems like majority have it. I don't know if its worth sending back for. It seems way too coincedental that both my dec and oct unit had them. At first glance, it did look like the monitor was bruised or something.


----------



## NasherUK

Hmm mine didn't have any dark spots.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Hmm mine didn't have any dark spots.


Which version you use?


----------



## NasherUK

Jan 2015.

Had a dead pixels though.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Jan 2015.
> 
> Had a dead pixels though.


lol that monitor...

on one hand it looks amazing and it calling me

on the hand so many users complain about deadpixels and other faults that some of them RMA it for the 4th time!


----------



## PullTheTricker

This is me sending back my October Swift for a refund, with almost perfect black uniformity, just because of a dark spot on bottom right corner deffect.









Currently back on my BenQ XL2420G and can't believe just how much I miss the Swift allready.
I loved the Swift so much, I'm planning to buy 3 Swifts, try a multi monitor setup, if my PC cannot handle it I will cherry pick the best one and send the other 2 back.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Jan 2015.
> 
> Had a dead pixels though.


I think that's the newest production date. Do you have pixel inversion?


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I think that's the newest production date. Do you have pixel inversion?


i can ask my supplier which version the monitor is once its arrives

suppose to be in 9.6


----------



## Waro

Ok nice!


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> there are a few of those who claim theirs do not have it.


Those people don't care enough to look carefully.
All of these ROG Swifts have the smudge in the corner.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> How long you have it ?people like you gives me hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D:


I bought mine on day one release from frys which is a July 2014 build and still working like a champ no dead or bright pixels or horrendous BLB. If there is any inversion, its doesn't bother me enough to notice. I bought an instore 3 year warranty for an easy swap just incase. I guess i just got lucky in my case.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I bought mine on day one release from frys which is a July 2014 build and still working like a champ no dead or bright pixels or horrendous BLB. If there is any inversion, its doesn't bother me enough to notice. I bought an instore 3 year warranty for an easy swap just incase. I guess i just got lucky in my case.


Hope thats what you gave me
thanks


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> Those people don't care enough to look carefully.
> All of these ROG Swifts have the smudge in the corner.


I suspected as much, guess we'l never know.


----------



## NasherUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I think that's the newest production date. Do you have pixel inversion?


Yep it had pixel inversion. Especially in 3D vision. It's the main reason I sent it back for a refund.

It makes the image look very dirty.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Yep it had pixel inversion. Especially in 3D vision. It's the main reason I sent it back for a refund.
> 
> It makes the image look very dirty.


Damn.


----------



## Waro

Some days ago I posted this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I asked Asus US and Asus Ger about differences in the batches/if they solved problems. But I don't really expect an answer though ...


Now Asus answered:
Quote:


> Dear Mr. /Ms. XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry of the PG278Q. We are unaware of any known issues with the product that is on the market at this time. Yes there are times when a consumer may get a defective unit whether that be a monitor, motherboard, or graphic card, but that is why the reseller has a 30 day return policy for exchange and ASUS has a 3 year warranty with Advanced Replacement options.
> 
> The likely hood of currently getting a bad PG278Q would be very low unless the unit was damaged in some way in shipping.
> 
> The issues with the monitor staying out of range is normally cuased by a bad video driver, defective, cheap, or old cable that is unable to support the bandwith required for the monitor. The flickering issue is normally subjective. Some people see flickering and some do not at 120+ Hz. Which also depends on the lighting in your environment.
> 
> Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.
> 
> Regards,
> XXXXXXXXX


The underlined passages could mean that they improved the production to solve some problems. Sadly, in the last paragraph he didn't say anything about the pixel inversion I also asked for.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Some days ago I posted this:
> Now Asus answered:
> The underlined passages could mean that they improved the production to solve some problems. Sadly, in the last paragraph he didn't say anthing about the pixel inversion I also asked for.


thats good to hear
like i said the retailer i have spoke with told me that a new batch is coming around 9.6.15
im going to wait and ask which version is it in terms of manufactor date

if everything seems fine id get the monitor and a tian x : )


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> thats good to hear
> like i said the retailer i have spoke with told me that a new batch is coming around 9.6.15
> im going to wait and ask which version is it in terms of manufactor date
> 
> if everything seems fine id get the monitor and a tian x : )


I don't see the point waiting for a new batch. No retailer will open the box and specifically check the build date for you, at least I doubt it anyway. You could purchase one in august 2015 and get a october or november 2014 build date Swift.

I myself am insane enough to purchase 3 Swifts and cherry pick wichever I want and send the remaining 2 back... bwhaha.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I don't see the point waiting for a new batch. No retailer will open the box and specifically check the build date for you, at least I doubt it anyway. You could purchase one in august 2015 and get a october or november 2014 build date Swift.
> 
> I myself am insane enough to purchase 3 Swifts and cherry pick wichever I want and send the remaining 2 back... bwhaha.


well all i can do is hope i wont get a faulty one...
Pating that much for a monitor just to send it back .......


----------



## NasherUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Some days ago I posted this:
> Now Asus answered:
> The underlined passages could mean that they improved the production to solve some problems. Sadly, in the last paragraph he didn't say anything about the pixel inversion I also asked for.


Naa, that is just Asus denying all knowledge of the well known problems. Pixel inversion lines happen on all of them, it's to do with the panel construction. So technically it's not a fault, but it still looks messy.

The reason so many are bad and have dead pixels, backlight bleed, out of range problems, etc. is because they didn't bother with proper quality control. Demand was high so they just chucked every single one out to retailers and assumed most would be ok :/

Whats worse is Asus seems to just re-circulate the RMAed monitors. So getting another faulty one is likely.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Naa, that is just Asus denying all knowledge of the well known problems. Pixel inversion lines happen on all of them, it's to do with the panel construction. So technically it's not a fault, but it still looks messy.
> 
> The reason so many are bad and have dead pixels, backlight bleed, out of range problems, etc. is because they didn't bother with proper quality control. Demand was high so they just chucked every single one out to retailers and assumed most would be ok :/
> 
> Whats worse is Asus seems to just re-circulate the RMAed monitors. So getting another faulty one is likely.


Is there a better option for a gysnc monitor?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NasherUK*
> 
> Naa, that is just Asus denying all knowledge of the well known problems. Pixel inversion lines happen on all of them, it's to do with the panel construction. So technically it's not a fault, but it still looks messy.
> 
> The reason so many are bad and have dead pixels, backlight bleed, out of range problems, etc. is because they didn't bother with proper quality control. Demand was high so they just chucked every single one out to retailers and assumed most would be ok :/
> 
> Whats worse is Asus seems to just re-circulate the RMAed monitors. So getting another faulty one is likely.


Aren't RMA'ed monitors, classified as refurbished products? I thought its Illegal to sell refurbished as new full price.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Aren't RMA'ed monitors, classified as refurbished products? I thought its Illegal to sell refurbished as new full price.


i don't mind get a refurbished monitor as long as its flawless !


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> Is there a better option for a gysnc monitor?


Acer


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Acer


not worth it for me because its not for sale in my country
beside that it only has IPS over thr ASUS TN panel
they both share the same amount of problems
on any other spec the asus is much better
it looks awesome,screen turn on the second your press power button which i really like to have


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I bought mine on day one release from frys which is a July 2014 build and still working like a champ no dead or bright pixels or horrendous BLB. If there is any inversion, its doesn't bother me enough to notice. I bought an instore 3 year warranty for an easy swap just incase. I guess i just got lucky in my case.


A heads up about the warranty. I did the same thing from Frys. When my previous Swift had issues I took it in expecting to swap our for the other Swift they had in stock. Instead I was told they'd have to send it in for a replacement despite the fact that I had bought the additional warranty. This pissed me off and I raised hell about it. It took a conversation with the store manager for them to directly swap out my defective unit for the one they had in store. I won't ever buy another big dollar object from Frys after this experience.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> A heads up about the warranty. I did the same thing from Frys. When my previous Swift had issues I took it in expecting to swap our for the other Swift they had in stock. Instead I was told they'd have to send it in for a replacement despite the fact that I had bought the additional warranty. This pissed me off and I raised hell about it. It took a conversation with the store manager for them to directly swap out my defective unit for the one they had in store. I won't ever buy another big dollar object from Frys after this experience.


i guess it depends who your ordering from

my plan is to order the monitor from the asus dealer in my country...
not a "simple" store
the direct dealer who presents asus in my country...

i hope that would grant me the ability to get a new one if something wrong would be with the one im using..


----------



## porro

Hey guys,

I bought myself the ASUS PG278Q yesterday. Man, what a beast! I heard of the possible issues with this monitor and that's why after buying I decided do a check up first.

It seems like it doesn't have any dead pixels or backlight bleeding.
What I found was something that looked like a scratch, but on the inside (you can't feel it).



What do you think? Should I RMA? Anyone with a similar issue?


----------



## Fiercy

Hey guys. this day is finally upon us!! Welcome GSync in windowed mode! Download the new driver now!!!!!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey guys. this day is finally upon us!! Welcome GSync in windowed mode! Download the new driver now!!!!!


Where can you get this driver? I don't see it on the nvidia site?


----------



## phaseshift

are there really that many issues with the ROG Swift?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> are there really that many issues with the ROG Swift?


Mine is a NA launch model from last summer and haven't had an issue yet


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Where can you get this driver? I don't see it on the nvidia site?


I just installed it with GeForce Experience...


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I just installed it with GeForce Experience...


Ah, haven't had a chance to check there because I haven't been home yet today









Are the Gsync issues fixed that have been prevalent for the last few drivers?


----------



## madclassic

"New, very exciting IPS model: the 27-inch 2560x1440, 144 Hz IPS Asus PG279Q"
http://www.pcgamer.com/seven-new-g-sync-monitors-on-the-way-including-144-hz-ips-asus-display/


----------



## vladz

^

Gsync right? I mean the asus 144hz ips....


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^
> 
> Gsync right? I mean the asus 144hz ips....


Yea...


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> "New, very exciting IPS model: the 27-inch 2560x1440, 144 Hz IPS Asus PG279Q"
> http://www.pcgamer.com/seven-new-g-sync-monitors-on-the-way-including-144-hz-ips-asus-display/


Cool about time asus did it don't care much for the Acer one


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> "New, very exciting IPS model: the 27-inch 2560x1440, 144 Hz IPS Asus PG279Q"
> http://www.pcgamer.com/seven-new-g-sync-monitors-on-the-way-including-144-hz-ips-asus-display/


Yeah!







Hopefully this one will have the design and the solid construction of the Swift! And ULMB at 120Hz!


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> "New, very exciting IPS model: the 27-inch 2560x1440, 144 Hz IPS Asus PG279Q"
> http://www.pcgamer.com/seven-new-g-sync-monitors-on-the-way-including-144-hz-ips-asus-display/


Hell yea!
thats so good to hear now im going to wait and see how good the ips one is
anyway i will have my money only by august!!
So happy the new ips from asus is gsync and not freesync!


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I bought myself the ASUS PG278Q yesterday. Man, what a beast! I heard of the possible issues with this monitor and that's why after buying I decided do a check up first.
> 
> It seems like it doesn't have any dead pixels or backlight bleeding.
> What I found was something that looked like a scratch, but on the inside (you can't feel it).
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Should I RMA? Anyone with a similar issue?


Little sidenote: the scratch is not really visible when the screen is black (either shut off or a black screen). I think this rules out pixel issues or something like that.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> "New, very exciting IPS model: the 27-inch 2560x1440, 144 Hz IPS Asus PG279Q"
> http://www.pcgamer.com/seven-new-g-sync-monitors-on-the-way-including-144-hz-ips-asus-display/


Please tell me this screen will be at Computex? As long as release date isn't too far off, because I hate waiting. If they could somehow release this screen by the end of June or July that would be absolutely aweesome!

I hope the design looks as nice as the Swift with an awesome RoG LED on the base. I also expect a less aggresive anti-glare coating and 3ms response time, one can dream right?


----------



## Leyaena

All I can say is this:

"My trusty PG278Q, meet your successor, the PG279Q. Your days are numbered."


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this one will have the design and the solid construction of the Swift! And ULMB at 120Hz!


This is what I'm hoping too. If this is the case I will 100% be buying it.


----------



## kalston

" Nvidia also announced today that an update for G-Sync will add support for windowed mode. "
Wow.

The PG278Q sounds nice but I really hate IPS glow, love the black uniformity on my Swift really.


----------



## mtbiker033

but once again the new drivers seem nice but the g-sync red led on the monitor is on all the time. being able to turn v-sync off if you frames are better than 144 is nice though!


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> " Nvidia also announced today that an update for G-Sync will add support for windowed mode. "
> Wow.
> 
> The PG278Q sounds nice but I really hate IPS glow, love the black uniformity on my Swift really.


Indeed, I will be very catious personally. IPS does not automaticly mean better then TN. I'm just wondering what a IPS Swift would offer to me, if I don't care about viewing angles. They can still screw up the coating, but I have a feeling they will go for a less obstrusive/agressive coating this time around. Other then that, I'm not interested in realistic colours, I prefer unrealistic but bright colours, wich the Swift has very well. Then there is the IPS glow, wich ruins the black uniformity of the screen. The current Swift has incredible black uniformity, especially on my last october unit, one of the best I've ever seen.
As a gamer, I was not even slightly interested in the Acer IPS, I don't do artwork nor do I watch movies. I only play games.
I'm just being cautious, but hopefully we'l be surprised the coming days with what Asus has in store for us. If someone else can convince me to be more optimistic, i'd like to hear your opinion why an IPS Swift is better.


----------



## Georgey123

Computex is going to be interesting for G Sync monitors, I hope I don't get too jelous of the new Swift. I've been one of the luckier ones for my Swift as well.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Computex is going to be interesting for G Sync monitors, I hope I don't get too jelous of the new Swift. I've been one of the luckier ones for my Swift as well.


Is there a chance to see the monitor for sale around august?


----------



## kalston

Wow, just saw the new nvidia drivers - plenty of g-sync related news.
Not only g-sync in windowed mode but also ULMB or g-sync on a per profile basis









Poor AMD fans.


----------



## orion933

g-sync windowed and borderless windowed seems to not work for me :

I go to NVCP and enable g-sync full screen and windowed but ingame when i set windowed mode the led go white and g-sync is not active
someone have that happen too?

edit; i think borderless and windowed in g-sync mode dont work if aero is disable


----------



## kalston

I haven't upgraded yet, will check it out tonight or tomorrow maybe.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Same here, wonder if they fixed the constant G-sync light...?


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Same here, wonder if they fixed the constant G-sync light...?


A person on the EVGA forums said it has not. Its not bad if the G sync light is on when on the desktop.


----------



## kalston

Nvidia listed it in the "known issues" so ye it's not ever going to change (they recommend turning it off in the monitor's OSD, lol).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this one will have the design and the solid construction of the Swift! And ULMB at 120Hz!


Since they Acer and new Swift will use the same IPS panel, I doubt Asus will allow ULMB at 120 Hz. Unless they were able to do more tweaking than Acer. But yes the new Swift could have better build quality and menu. Although if they put that same garbage AR film on the new Swift as they did on the TN swift, the Acer will still be better.


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Since they Acer and new Swift will use the same IPS panel, I doubt Asus will allow ULMB at 120 Hz. Unless they were able to do more tweaking than Acer. But yes the new Swift could have better build quality and menu. Although if they put that same garbage AR film on the new Swift as they did on the TN swift, the Acer will still be better.


let me put it this way
i dont care about ULMB and dont care how good it looks
just give us a flawless monitor without any problems like the old swift and im super happy


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> A heads up about the warranty. I did the same thing from Frys. When my previous Swift had issues I took it in expecting to swap our for the other Swift they had in stock. Instead I was told they'd have to send it in for a replacement despite the fact that I had bought the additional warranty. This pissed me off and I raised hell about it. It took a conversation with the store manager for them to directly swap out my defective unit for the one they had in store. I won't ever buy another big dollar object from Frys after this experience.


What location is your frys? I have swapped out monitors before with no problems at the Las Vegas store as well as other items under store warranty. Its the only reason i actually buy them aside from the fact that i'm always specifically told i can get a swap when i buy them. Of course if they were ever to give me trouble or tell me otherwise i would raise hell as well.


----------



## Hl86

Something i noticed. Some games handle Gsync much better, Crysis 3, than other games, World of Warcraft.
What can be the case?
Could it be the sli profile which is not optimized?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Something i noticed. Some games handle Gsync much better, Crysis 3, than other games, World of Warcraft.
> What can be the case?
> Could it be the sli profile which is not optimized?


Considering Gsync now works in window mode, its not gsync, Check your settings, are they too high? Sure gsync may help at 30fps but if you can get 60fps gsync in World of warcraft and 30fps in crysis, gsync is going to still feel a little different. Try pulling your games to the same FPS at the same Hz, with gysnc, still have the problem?


----------



## SmoothD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Considering Gsync now works in window mode, its not gsync, ...


Is this really working? or broken, have not try the new drivers, thxs for any feedback.


----------



## madweegie

Gsync works in windows no problem









Different nvidia settings though to use in panel , need to have VSYNC on and always the option in Mobile Technology set to GSYNC

and then the Gsync setting set to fullscreen + Window mode. but yes it works really well now.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Guys I'm having an issue with 3D Vision. My second 780 Ti is not doing anything when 3D Vision is on. I have not used the 3D kit in a while but I remember back when I did both cards worked at full load and it was great and now only one card is working and the second card is running at 3%. Someone on Nvidia forum showed me that both cards are working for them at 99% with 3D vision on. I asked them what GPUs and Driver they are using and forgot to ask what monitor. Maybe it's a Swift issue? Anyone else run into this problem? Thanks
/


----------



## SmoothD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweegie*
> 
> Gsync works in windows no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different nvidia settings though to use in panel , need to have VSYNC on and always the option in Mobile Technology set to GSYNC
> 
> and then the Gsync setting set to fullscreen + Window mode. but yes it works really well now.


TY will try this weekend the drivers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Guys I'm having an issue with 3D Vision. My second 780 Ti is not doing anything when 3D Vision is on. I have not used the 3D kit in a while but I remember back when I did both cards worked at full load and it was great and now only one card is working and the second card is running at 3%. Someone on Nvidia forum showed me that both cards are working for them at 99% with 3D vision on. I asked them what GPUs and Driver they are using and forgot to ask what monitor. Maybe it's a Swift issue? Anyone else run into this problem? Thanks
> /


after i upgrade from Ti to Titan X, found in nvidia 3dvision forums that is a known problem with the swift and sli and was glad i didnt pick a second 780ti, as far as i know it wont work, if you are at 1080p everything is fine, at 1440 it doesnt work
Source: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/827820/3d-vision/3d-vision-with-asus-rog-swift-and-sli-eta-for-fix-/4/


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Yea that's what I can't understand. I know for a fact that It's worked for me before. This was a while back but I was definitely using 3D vision at 1440p and SLI was working perfectly. No clue what the hell happened now









YEP I just tried it again and SLI does not work even at 1080p. Man why must everything that has to do with PC gaming have ******* problems?!?!?!

I'm so tired of this bull**** already. SLI worked great with 3D on this monitor before and now it doesn't work at all??? *** is going on man.

Well apparently one games works with SLI and 3D Vision- Metro last light. I just tried and it does work and I'm getting 60fps with very high settings at 1440p. Great.

But now there are these 2 problems.... 1. V-sync is not working so I'm getting annoying tearing and 2. I can't change the damn convergence for so I'm getting ghosting from that. I don't know whats up with that convergence crap but I set the hotkeys so that I can control it and sometimes it works and other times it doesn't sigh...


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweegie*
> 
> Gsync works in windows no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different nvidia settings though to use in panel , need to have VSYNC on and always the option in Mobile Technology set to GSYNC
> 
> and then the Gsync setting set to fullscreen + Window mode. but yes it works really well now.


I have the setting set to gsync and vsync on and gsync set to fullscreen and windowed but I cannot get gsync to work in windowed mode in any game or on the desktop using a browser or media player. I'm so confused. I see it working and assume its working for everyone becuase I see no mention of issues anywhere on the net. One person said it doesnt work with sli but it doenst work with a single card or with sli for me. Anyone else experience this? Or know what I am doing wrong. Could it be my swift. It was first batch.


----------



## madweegie

As i said i have it running fine in Window mode, i did restart pc once i changed setting of Gsync to window mode. and have refresh at 144hz turbo.

Though on side note i noticed with these drivers , sometimes randomly i see taskbar notification about Gsync detected blah blah blah , and the control panel is a bit laggy compared to previous drivers.

Still say 347.88 are the best drivers for this monitor.

Tested it on FIFA , Football Manager , Battlefield 4 . Works as intended


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweegie*
> 
> As i said i have it running fine in Window mode, i did restart pc once i changed setting of Gsync to window mode. and have refresh at 144hz turbo.
> 
> Though on side note i noticed with these drivers , sometimes randomly i see taskbar notification about Gsync detected blah blah blah , and the control panel is a bit laggy compared to previous drivers.
> 
> Still say 347.88 are the best drivers for this monitor.
> 
> Tested it on FIFA , Football Manager , Battlefield 4 . Works as intended


Thx for the response man. Yea I tried the reboot. Still no windowed gync for me. Im sad too cause I have been waiting for this to become a reality since I got the monitor.


----------



## madweegie

Have you tried using a borderless window 3rd party tool ? as a temp fix


----------



## koof513

No, I just wanted it for the games i use mumble and teamspeak with. Its not a huge deal. I just feel like its something on my end as I see no one else with the issue online.


----------



## koof513

I reinstalled drivers and rebooted after i changed to windowed gsync. Now my 2d games work with gsync on in windowed but certain 3d games such as witcher 3 and the old republic still do not so I guess it just depends on the game. Or maybe its just this first batch rog swift.


----------



## Hl86

Im just throwing a random question.
Can using a different cable than the one coming with the monitor cause stuttering?


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

man I really hope they fix this SLI not working with 3D Vision crap.


----------



## koc6

Hi guys, yesterday I bought the Asus PG278Q, and to be honest I was a little pit worry to buy TN panel, but also i cant live with IPS glow and backlight bleed.
So i decide to go with TN panel despite all the horror stories i read about it.

But i was really shocked, the monitor is simply amazing, out of the box very beautiful rich colors, zero dead pixel, very realistic and sharp image, no lights bleed at all, in fact it was more beautiful than my ex Acer XB270HU monitor. i really cant be happy more.
And here some pictures,













It will stay with me few years until they fix the IPS panel flaws or they make a new one


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Im just throwing a random question.
> Can using a different cable than the one coming with the monitor cause stuttering?


Sure of course! Even the cable that came with the monitor could be faulty, I've seen many people switch cables and they reported better results. Try a new cable and see what happens or try the one that came with the monitor, thats all you can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Hi guys, yesterday I bought the Asus PG278Q, and to be honest I was a little pit worry to buy TN panel, but also i cant live with IPS glow and backlight bleed.
> So i decide to go with TN panel despite all the horror stories i read about it.
> 
> But i was really shocked, the monitor is simply amazing, out of the box very beautiful rich colors, zero dead pixel, very realistic and sharp image, no lights bleed at all, in fact it was more beautiful than my ex Acer XB270HU monitor. i really cant be happy more.
> And here some pictures,
> 
> It will stay with me few years until they fix the IPS panel flaws or they make a new one


Congratulations!! Beautiful Monitor, and very nice panel!! It's always nice to see someone else, truly see that for a TN , this is a Beautiful Panel! Are you running that SLI Titan X build with this monitor?? Those frames per seconds must be insane for that monitor! Please come back with a gsync review, would love to see your words and thoughts!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I reinstalled drivers and rebooted after i changed to windowed gsync. Now my 2d games work with gsync on in windowed but certain 3d games such as witcher 3 and the old republic still do not so I guess it just depends on the game. Or maybe its just this first batch rog swift.


How do you know gysnc isnt on in windowed mode? also try these installs.

First remove all your drivers, you easily could be having problems with driver confliction

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-12-driver-download.html

Install this new beta driver - I use it right now, and everything has been great even in window mode

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-12-driver-download.html

Please rep if any of this info helps, its appreciated.


----------



## koc6

Thank you bro, in fact I sell my 2x titan x and I bought 2x GTX980ti. but did not receive yet, its my pleasure to give a feedback once the gtx980 ti in hand.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Thank you bro, in fact I sell my 2x titan x and I bought 2x GTX980ti. but did not receive yet, its my pleasure to give a feedback once the gtx980 ti in hand.


Congrats on the purchase. I never understood all the ype about IPS. Its ok for artists, bright photo editing, movie enthousiasts and console gaming, but to be honest, I don't like it for PC games. My Swift has CRT like black colours with almost perfect uniformity levels.
I myself am also planning to get 2 980 Ti's in SLI. I might go for just 1 as well, but it depends.


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Hi guys, yesterday I bought the Asus PG278Q, and to be honest I was a little pit worry to buy TN panel, but also i cant live with IPS glow and backlight bleed.
> So i decide to go with TN panel despite all the horror stories i read about it.
> 
> But i was really shocked, the monitor is simply amazing, out of the box very beautiful rich colors, zero dead pixel, very realistic and sharp image, no lights bleed at all, in fact it was more beautiful than my ex Acer XB270HU monitor. i really cant be happy more.
> And here some pictures,
> 
> It will stay with me few years until they fix the IPS panel flaws or they make a new one


Congrats. What manufacture date is it and do you see any pixel inversion?


----------



## borker

Hey all, just bought a new Swift, but I fear it may be used / returned previously.

So if anyone knows -

1. does this monitor come new with any screen protector on the screen? (throw away protector - obviously) Mine had no protector and the screen seemed not that clean.

2. Manufacture date of Jan 2015. Does that make sense as a unit sold right now on amazon?

3. The power brick had the protective wrapping already off and was scratched and smudged up. The plastic bag it came in was super wrinkled and the power supply to me seems obviously used.

I haven't even turned it on yet, as a soon as I started thinking it might be used, I boxed it back up.

Any thoughts? Would you return the monitor on the fact the power brick being used alone?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borker*
> 
> Hey all, just bought a new Swift, but I fear it may be used / returned previously.
> 
> So if anyone knows -
> 
> 1. does this monitor come new with any screen protector on the screen? (throw away protector - obviously) Mine had no protector and the screen seemed not that clean.
> 
> 2. Manufacture date of Jan 2015. Does that make sense as a unit sold right now on amazon?
> 
> 3. The power brick had the protective wrapping already off and was scratched and smudged up. The plastic bag it came in was super wrinkled and the power supply to me seems obviously used.
> 
> I haven't even turned it on yet, as a soon as I started thinking it might be used, I boxed it back up.
> 
> Any thoughts? Would you return the monitor on the fact the power brick being used alone?


I'm pretty sure mine had a plastic cover on the screen maybe have a look on a YouTube unboxing to see how they are packaged.
I would be contacting Amazon asap to if it does show signs of being used


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borker*
> 
> Hey all, just bought a new Swift, but I fear it may be used / returned previously.
> 
> So if anyone knows -
> 
> 1. does this monitor come new with any screen protector on the screen? (throw away protector - obviously) Mine had no protector and the screen seemed not that clean.
> 
> 2. Manufacture date of Jan 2015. Does that make sense as a unit sold right now on amazon?
> 
> 3. The power brick had the protective wrapping already off and was scratched and smudged up. The plastic bag it came in was super wrinkled and the power supply to me seems obviously used.
> 
> I haven't even turned it on yet, as a soon as I started thinking it might be used, I boxed it back up.
> 
> Any thoughts? Would you return the monitor on the fact the power brick being used alone?


Ye, that's clearly a used/refurbished unit.


----------



## borker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> Ye, that's clearly a used/refurbished unit.


Ok, so I'm not just paranoid. Thnx.


----------



## borker

Ok. a couple more questions so I might avoid any more bs.

1. What manufacture date should new stock have right about now?

2.What's the best place to order from to actually get new stock? NEgg? I have Amazon prime but don't know if I should order from there again.

Thnx.

Also, amazon packaged the $800 monitor like crap. I mean, you could order shoelaces on amazon and get them in a box with filled with those air pocket cushions. The swift package outer box had only a little brown paper and that's it. The inner box was sliding around in the bigger box like mad. just weird for a specialty, expensive electronic product.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Last I checked, none of the Swifts have protective layer on the screen, but they do come in a bag. You should really check Swift unboxing vids on youtube. Asus does not package them too over protectively. As for manufacturers date? You could order one in august 2015 and get a 2014 october build date (hell I only ordered one a month ago and got a 2014 october build myself).
There is no way to guarantee newest production. You could probably higher your chances of getting it by ordering from places that don't keep their own stock, but rather order directly from the storage depot. If it says ''in stock'' that means its from their own warehouse.


----------



## borker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Last I checked, none of the Swifts have protective layer on the screen, but they do come in a bag. You should really check Swift unboxing vids on youtube. Asus does not package them too over protectively.


Ok, now that's the info I was looking for. Mine was in a bag. I have looked at the unboxing videos, but I still wasn't sure about the film. Also screen tags/marketing looked different in both unboxing videos i looked at. Mine had no power rating info tag that I saw in one vid.

So the manufacture date looks ok then, at least it's from 2015.

That still leaves the used power supply though. I mean if the monitor is brand spanking, why is the brick used? Really don't know what to think besides that at this price - it best be all new. I'm tempted to fire it up and see how it looks, but the definitely used brick is throwing me off. I already initiated the return process and I'll just have to try my luck again on the next one. Too many of these have been returned for me to keep one that has obviously used parts.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borker*
> 
> Ok, now that's the info I was looking for. Mine was in a bag. I have looked at the unboxing videos, but I still wasn't sure about the film. Also screen tags/marketing looked different in both unboxing videos i looked at. Mine had no power rating info tag that I saw in one vid.
> 
> So the manufacture date looks ok then, at least it's from 2015.
> 
> That still leaves the used power supply though. I mean if the monitor is brand spanking, why is the brick used? Really don't know what to think besides that at this price - it best be all new. I'm tempted to fire it up and see how it looks, but the definitely used brick is throwing me off. I already initiated the return process and I'll just have to try my luck again on the next one. Too many of these have been returned for me to keep one that has obviously used parts.


Its good that you are cautious with a expensive purchase like this. But I was in the same situation, and my 2014 october Swift happens to have some of the best black uniformity colours I've ever seen on a monitor. My suggestion is to carefully fire it up, see how it looks first. No backlight bleed no dead pixels? Test gamma and that should pretty much let you know alot more allready.
I've opened 2 brand new Swifts, and both had the power brick in an open bag. Some cables are in sealed bags such as the displayport if I'm not mistaken, and others are in open. Tbh, Asus could have done better packaging we can agree with that.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. I never understood all the ype about IPS. Its ok for artists, bright photo editing, movie enthousiasts and console gaming, but to be honest, I don't like it for PC games. My Swift has CRT like black colours with almost perfect uniformity levels.
> I myself am also planning to get 2 980 Ti's in SLI. I might go for just 1 as well, but it depends.


This is my first TN panel monitor and its really amazing, the colors are very beautiful and not washed out like some guys said, I couldn't see any different in colors between my swist pg278q and my acer XB270HU at least to my eyes, in fact I like the colors in pg278q more than XB270HU.
regarding to GTX980 ti, one card can play all games @ max setting, but if you want a rock solid 120Hz~144Hz like me go for GTX980 ti SLI









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Congrats. What manufacture date is it and do you see any pixel inversion?


Thank you man its written February 2015.


----------



## vladz

^

Sli is powerful but the downside is sometimes(or most of the time) is buggy like flickering but there is always a solution though 

Nice swift  i miss my swift specially the build quality.


----------



## borker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Its good that you are cautious with a expensive purchase like this. But I was in the same situation, and my 2014 october Swift happens to have some of the best black uniformity colours I've ever seen on a monitor. My suggestion is to carefully fire it up, see how it looks first. No backlight bleed no dead pixels? Test gamma and that should pretty much let you know alot more allready.
> I've opened 2 brand new Swifts, and both had the power brick in an open bag. Some cables are in sealed bags such as the displayport if I'm not mistaken, and others are in open. Tbh, Asus could have done better packaging we can agree with that.


yeah so my power sup was not just in an open bag, but it was completely out of all it's protective wrapping and all scratched up. Don't know if anyone has seen that before. New stuff that has protective wrapping should be in it, not next to it!

So maybe the monitor was a flawless gem, I'll never know. All I do know is if that came from the factory like that ASUS are fools. Of course you're going to inspire a return when you include *used* components with a new product. it's just weird really. I was ready for possible imperfection of the display itself, not used parts.

Also amazon prime has UPS picks returns up from my house for free the next day. so that couldn't be easier. I'll try my luck with the next one.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Its good that you are cautious with a expensive purchase like this. But I was in the same situation, and my 2014 october Swift happens to have some of the best black uniformity colours I've ever seen on a monitor. My suggestion is to carefully fire it up, see how it looks first. No backlight bleed no dead pixels? Test gamma and that should pretty much let you know alot more allready.
> I've opened 2 brand new Swifts, and both had the power brick in an open bag. Some cables are in sealed bags such as the displayport if I'm not mistaken, and others are in open. Tbh, Asus could have done better packaging we can agree with that.


Ye I would still have given it a shot before returning it.


----------



## toncij

I've returned my first Swift because of the colors looking washed out, not bleeding, or something else and actually my real incetive for it is its 144HZ refresh, I don't care for G-Sync since I swap cards very often including AMD.
But, lately I'm thinking of getting it again... Not sure if worth it or should I go for something else... maybe that Asus IPS 144 with FreeSync... since I don't use it anyway.

ULMB works on any card, btw, right?


----------



## kalston

Any nvidia card, that is.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've returned my first Swift because of the colors looking washed out, not bleeding, or something else and actually my real incetive for it is its 144HZ refresh, I don't care for G-Sync since I swap cards very often including AMD.
> But, lately I'm thinking of getting it again... Not sure if worth it or should I go for something else... maybe that Asus IPS 144 with FreeSync... since I don't use it anyway.
> 
> ULMB works on any card, btw, right?


The new PG279Q is coming but you may have to wait.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-wqhd-144hz-ips-panel-and-g-sync.html


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> The new PG279Q is coming but you may have to wait.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-wqhd-144hz-ips-panel-and-g-sync.html


Yes... that's the one I'm waiting for!


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Hi guys, yesterday I bought the Asus PG278Q, and to be honest I was a little pit worry to buy TN panel, but also i cant live with IPS glow and backlight bleed.
> So i decide to go with TN panel despite all the horror stories i read about it.
> 
> But i was really shocked, the monitor is simply amazing, out of the box very beautiful rich colors, zero dead pixel, very realistic and sharp image, no lights bleed at all, in fact it was more beautiful than my ex Acer XB270HU monitor. i really cant be happy more.
> And here some pictures,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will stay with me few years until they fix the IPS panel flaws or they make a new one


Hey man !
Congratz on that new beast








may i ask which manufacture date is it ?
im going to order 1 next week as well because i dont like ips glow...

oh and another tip ! go TFT Central and download the ICC profile it should give you best results for colors


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Yes... that's the one I'm waiting for!


I actually plan on buying one too! Going to give my TN to my Girlfriend, but if the Bleed on IPS is as bad as guru 3d has pictured, I will be returning it instantly. That's horrible!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> Hey man !
> Congratz on that new beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may i ask which manufacture date is it ?
> im going to order 1 next week as well because i dont like ips glow...
> 
> oh and another tip ! go TFT Central and download the ICC profile it should give you best results for colors


Just so you know, he posted recently already saying a Feb 2015 build, if you go back one page!

Also what ICC profile are you talking about? can you link? at work, dont have time to search, otherwise ill look later tonight.

I would still recommend everyone creates there own profile, each panel acts differently, but it never hurts to try other profiles either! So good luck!


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I actually plan on buying one too! Going to give my TN to my Girlfriend, but if the Bleed on IPS is as bad as guru 3d has pictured, I will be returning it instantly. That's horrible!
> Just so you know, he posted recently already saying a Feb 2015 build, if you go back one page!
> 
> Also what ICC profile are you talking about? can you link? at work, dont have time to search, otherwise ill look later tonight.
> 
> I would still recommend everyone creates there own profile, each panel acts differently, but it never hurts to try other profiles either! So good luck!


hey m8 thanks for the info about the date

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#caveats

just scroll down and search the PG278Q

they tell u which settings to manual put for the gamma/birghtness and RGB

and also they give u an ICC profile download link so you can install it and get best colors possible for that monitor : )


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Thank you man its written February 2015.


Great. Maybe when you spend a week or two gaming on the monitor you could share with us your feedback on probably the most important topic about this monitor - do you see any pixel inversion?

Some people say that all of these monitors have it but not everyone is able to see it (at least to me it won't be a problem even if it's there but I'm not able to see it).

Maybe Asus fixed this in the newer batches.


----------



## Silent Scone

Mine literally just sold.

Goodbye Swift, you will be missed dearly









No really, I went through 3 panels till I found one that it was worth getting rid of for.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've returned my first Swift because of the colors looking washed out, not bleeding, or something else and actually my real incetive for it is its 144HZ refresh, I don't care for G-Sync since I swap cards very often including AMD.
> But, lately I'm thinking of getting it again... Not sure if worth it or should I go for something else... maybe that Asus IPS 144 with FreeSync... since I don't use it anyway.
> 
> ULMB works on any card, btw, right?


I think ULMB is part of the G-Sync module. But you can backlight strobe with amd cards with Benq Blur Reduction on the XL Z series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> The new PG279Q is coming but you may have to wait.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-rog-swift-pg279q-wqhd-144hz-ips-panel-and-g-sync.html


Did you even check the link you yourself just linked? No offense to Asus, but it looks absolutely atrocious, terrible IPS glow. I am not prepared to jump the IPS bandwagon tbh. IPS are like Mac Apple'esque, intended for artists, for things such as bright photo editing and film enthousiasts.
I don't think I'l buy anything for a while untill there is OLED monitors with decent life cycles.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Great. Maybe when you spend a week or two gaming on the monitor you could share with us your feedback on probably the most important topic about this monitor - do you see any pixel inversion?
> 
> Some people say that all of these monitors have it but not everyone is able to see it (at least to me it won't be a problem even if it's there but I'm not able to see it).
> 
> Maybe Asus fixed this in the newer batches.


I have quite sensitive eyes when it comes to motion clarity and cleanliness of moving pictures, and I have not been able to reproduce this whole ''pixel inversion'' issue. What I did notice though, is that the Swift leaves a green trail/aura/ghosting on things like black text on white backrground but only when contrast is at 50 or higher. It litterally, literally goes away when you put contrast at 49. I personally have Brightness at anywhere from 60 to 80 brightness, and the contrast at 45. But it goes away completely in 49 and starts to appear at 50 contrast. I found it completely irrelevant as the Swift's contrast is waaay too high compared to your average screen. But even then, your average joe will not notice a damn thing, just saying.


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I have quite sensitive eyes when it comes to motion clarity and cleanliness of moving pictures, and I have not been able to reproduce this whole ''pixel inversion'' issue. What I did notice though, is that the Swift leaves a green trail/aura/ghosting on things like black text on white backrground but only when contrast is at 50 or higher. It litterally, literally goes away when you put contrast at 49. I personally have Brightness at anywhere from 60 to 80 brightness, and the contrast at 45. But it goes away completely in 49 and starts to appear at 50 contrast. I found it completely irrelevant as the Swift's contrast is waaay too high compared to your average screen. But even then, your average joe will not notice a damn thing, just saying.


Same here, I run it at 49 contrast for that reason. I still see a slight green trail but with ULMB only (which I hardly ever use anyway).


----------



## medgart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I have quite sensitive eyes when it comes to motion clarity and cleanliness of moving pictures, and I have not been able to reproduce this whole ''pixel inversion'' issue. What I did notice though, is that the Swift leaves a green trail/aura/ghosting on things like black text on white backrground but only when contrast is at 50 or higher. It litterally, literally goes away when you put contrast at 49. I personally have Brightness at anywhere from 60 to 80 brightness, and the contrast at 45. But it goes away completely in 49 and starts to appear at 50 contrast. I found it completely irrelevant as the Swift's contrast is waaay too high compared to your average screen. But even then, your average joe will not notice a damn thing, just saying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> Same here, I run it at 49 contrast for that reason. I still see a slight green trail but with ULMB only (which I hardly ever use anyway).


Oh thanks, that's something very interesting I didn't know. As far as I know the "pixel inversion" is also known as "green ghosting" so I guess that's it what you describe.

So is that the solution to get rid of that issue on this monitor, just to keep the contrast at 49 or lower? Can more people confirm that? Does keeping the contrast at 49 bring any disadvantages in terms of picture quality?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medgart*
> 
> Oh thanks, that's something very interesting I didn't know. As far as I know the "pixel inversion" is also known as "green ghosting" so I guess that's it what you describe.
> 
> So is that the solution to get rid of that issue on this monitor, just to keep the contrast at 49 or lower? Can more people confirm that? Does keeping the contrast at 49 bring any disadvantages in terms of picture quality?


No it does not. As I mentioned, the Swift in particular has quite high brightness/contrast. Its not intended for you to screw up your eyes with that much light emitting from the screen. But as I mentioned, if you do, brightness is the one seting that should be played with. For me 40 contrast and 60 brightness is still very very bright. Besides, Increasing contrast too much won't look good for picture quality, increasing contrast too much will make everything look very washed out... but increasing brightness no matter how high will actually make it look bright without picture quality being affected. Monitors are NOT intended to be used at very high contrast ratios. The Swift at 49 contrast is equal to your average TN panel at maximum contrast. I have a feeling Asus engineered it this way as a choice during ULMB to compensate loss of brightness/contrast or perhaps some other reason wich I am not aware of.
I do hear how 3D Vision makes ''pixel inversion'' more apparent, but I cannot comment on this as I have never used any 3D applications.

I have allready said before, the only real legitimate con of the Swift is the overly agressive anti-glare coating on it. When viewed from up close, the coating can be a little noticeable. In the end, I sit from a decent distance enough that I do not notice it... but its most definitely a minus for Asus. But thats pretty much, literally the only complaint i've ever had about this monitor, thats it.

I myself wouldn't even think about getting the upcoming IPS Swift. Its going to be spawned forth from the depths of hell, with diabolical IPS glow and backlight uniformity issues making blacks look bad. I will be cynical like this, untill proven otherwise, haha.


----------



## toncij

I'm thinking now of ordering a new Swift once again and giving it a chance...

Has anyone found a solution for it always resetting refresh rate on desktop? I hated constant need to manually set up 144 using hw buttons every time I change application (game<->desktop).


----------



## funkmetal

Anyone upgraded to SLI 980ti's that uses this monitor? Any issues I should be aware of before I upgrade?


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Anyone upgraded to SLI 980ti's that uses this monitor? Any issues I should be aware of before I upgrade?


I dont want to be a stinker or anything... but just to lay out your other options... the ACER XH270HU is available, IPS, 144Hz, Gsync for same price. Just might find a bad one that you may have to return but at least it is IPS


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I dont want to be a stinker or anything... but just to lay out your other options... the ACER XH270HU is available, IPS, 144Hz, Gsync for same price. Just might find a bad one that you may have to return but at least it is IPS


I've read that this Acer is considered the new "king" and has great performance and what not. However, I've also read that quality control is terrible with way too many units being shipped with dead pixels, bleeding, and even dirt, that's right, dirt.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I dont want to be a stinker or anything... but just to lay out your other options... the ACER XH270HU is available, IPS, 144Hz, Gsync for same price. Just might find a bad one that you may have to return but at least it is IPS


I've had this monitor since NA Release. Was asking about if there are any issues with 980Ti's since that's my next upgrade. Plus TN is better for me for my fast paced FPS games like CS:GO. If I want my game to look pretty for an RPG or something I'll play it on my PB278Q since monitor response or refresh rate isn't as important to me on those types of games


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I dont want to be a stinker or anything... but just to lay out your other options... the ACER XH270HU is available, IPS, 144Hz, Gsync for same price. Just might find a bad one that you may have to return but at least it is IPS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I've read that this Acer is considered the new "king" and has great performance and what not. However, I've also read that quality control is terrible with way too many units being shipped with dead pixels, bleeding, and even dirt, that's right, dirt.


Well it is IPS but there is also a FreeSync IPS from Asus. Haven't found any reviews yet, tho.

I'm currently running Dell 5K screen and finally I'm happy with no ****ty AG coating. I've returned my LG 34UC97 because of the heavy AG coating and I really liked that screen...

I've read Swift has it...


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I've had this monitor since NA Release. Was asking about if there are any issues with 980Ti's since that's my next upgrade. Plus TN is better for me for my fast paced FPS games like CS:GO. If I want my game to look pretty for an RPG or something I'll play it on my PB278Q since monitor response or refresh rate isn't as important to me on those types of games


Right. Well I honestly don't see there being a problem with you driving this monitor with 980 Ti. I don't have them so I can't tell you for certain but I highly doubt you will have any issues with that. I am considering upgrading to 980 Ti SLI from my 780 Ti SLI setup but I'm waiting to see how it all pans out with the new AMD GPUs and all that. Maybe the price of the 980 Ti will drop. I'm also interested to see more on Pascal and maybe wait for that. I spent $715 on the first 780 Ti and $420 on the second one when the price dropped after the 900 launch. I guess I bought the first card a little over a year ago and already the 980 Ti is out and is much faster and also has MFAA which I'm interested in. Actually, I had this PC assembled last year and already every single part has an updated version, you just can't keep up lol.

Case- Fractal R4. R5 is out.
Mobo- MSI G45 Z87 . many new ones out
CPU- i5 4670k . I5 4690k or w.e is out
GPU- 780 Ti. 980 Ti is out
CPU Cooler Noctua NH-D14. NH-D15 is out
RAM- w.e
PSU-SeasonicX 1050W Gold... no clue if theres an updated version of this yet.

even my damn mouse and keyboard... I bought the Razer Deathadder 2013 and BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth and a month later they release the Chroma versions of both.

Sorry I know this is offtopic lol but just thought I'd share


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Right. Well I honestly don't see there being a problem with you driving this monitor with 980 Ti. I don't have them so I can't tell you for certain but I highly doubt you will have any issues with that. I am considering upgrading to 980 Ti SLI from my 780 Ti SLI setup but I'm waiting to see how it all pans out with the new AMD GPUs and all that. Maybe the price of the 980 Ti will drop. I'm also interested to see more on Pascal and maybe wait for that. I spent $715 on the first 780 Ti and $420 on the second one when the price dropped after the 900 launch. I guess I bought the first card a little over a year ago and already the 980 Ti is out and is much faster and also has MFAA which I'm interested in. Actually, I had this PC assembled last year and already every single part has an updated version, you just can't keep up lol.
> 
> Case- Fractal R4. R5 is out.
> Mobo- MSI G45 Z87 . many new ones out
> CPU- i5 4670k . I5 4690k or w.e is out
> GPU- 780 Ti. 980 Ti is out
> CPU Cooler Noctua NH-D14. NH-D15 is out
> RAM- w.e
> PSU-SeasonicX 1050W Gold... no clue if theres an updated version of this yet.
> 
> even my damn mouse and keyboard... I bought the Razer Deathadder 2013 and BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth and a month later they release the Chroma versions of both.
> 
> Sorry I know this is offtopic lol but just thought I'd share


Yeah, the past couple of GPU's I've had right at launch, 670 SLI, and then 780Ti SLI currently. So next it's SLI 980Ti since my philosophy with GPU upgrades is get 2 cards then upgrade to the card that matches or comes close to the performance of the 2 cards as a single card and then get 2 of those. Might want to put those specs in a Sig Rig also


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, the past couple of GPU's I've had right at launch, 670 SLI, and then 780Ti SLI currently. So next it's SLI 980Ti since my philosophy with GPU upgrades is get 2 cards then upgrade to the card that matches or comes close to the performance of the 2 cards as a single card and then get 2 of those. Might want to put those specs in a Sig Rig also


I don't think the 980 Ti comes close to being as fast as the 780 Ti in SLI. A 980 Ti is about 30% faster than a 780 Ti. Which is tremendous sure but not double. It is a big boost in FPS though regardless and I'm considering getting it. I just don't want to buy two 980 Ti now and then a year later they release a new card that's cheaper and 30% faster.

Actually never mind. I just looked at a review of an aftermarket cooled and overclocked 980 Ti and it nearly doubles the 780 Ti in some games. Incredible. Why in the hell did I buy these 780 Ti!!!!!!!!! I feel violated by Nvidia.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I don't think the 980 Ti comes close to being as fast as the 780 Ti in SLI. A 980 Ti is about 30% faster than a 780 Ti. Which is tremendous sure but not double. It is a big boost in FPS though regardless and I'm considering getting it. I just don't want to buy two 980 Ti now and then a year later they release a new card that's cheaper and 30% faster.
> 
> Actually never mind. I just looked at a review of an aftermarket cooled and overclocked 980 Ti and it nearly doubles the 780 Ti in some games. Incredible. Why in the hell did I buy these 780 Ti!!!!!!!!! I feel violated by Nvidia.


Link please?

Btw, what bothers me the same way as you is that next year Nvidia will publish Pascal, a HBM card that will be made using significantly lower sized process (16nm FinFET) which in itself will allow for much more efficient and impressive chips. If on the same process they were able to get this much advancement in performance, I expect at least 50% improvement in performance over Maxwell-current meaning 990Ti will most probably be 1,5X the speed of 980Ti at least Titan Xnext will.


----------



## sav4

If you have 780ti sli I'd wait for pascal it should be a noticeable improvement if you can wait til next year .
Tho the 980ti is a solid single card


----------



## Threx

I haven't been keeping up with this thread and it's hundreds of pages long, so I apologize if this has been covered.

Does anyone have an issue with games stuttering like crazy the moment you drop below 40 fps? I thought Gsync was supposed to work as low as 30 fps, but as soon as I go below 40 everything is super choppy.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Link please?
> 
> Btw, what bothers me the same way as you is that next year Nvidia will publish Pascal, a HBM card that will be made using significantly lower sized process (16nm FinFET) which in itself will allow for much more efficient and impressive chips. If on the same process they were able to get this much advancement in performance, I expect at least 50% improvement in performance over Maxwell-current meaning 990Ti will most probably be 1,5X the speed of 980Ti at least Titan Xnext will.


So a good website to look at benchmarks and comparisons between video cards is Techpowerup.com

This is just one of the games they tested on a Gigabyte 980 Ti which is overclocked of course. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/24.html
As you can see running Tomb Raider on the Gigabyte 980 Ti gets you over a little over 60fps at 1440p with 4XSSAA turned on. It gets 63fps at 4k.
The reference 980 Ti gets 50fps in Tomb Raider and they have the reference 780 Ti at 33 so comparing the reference cards the 980 Ti isn't twice as fast in this game but it is 17fps ahead which is huge.
The 900 series does better in Tomb Raider than the 700 series for some reason and it is the same in many other games. Actually, in this review the 780 Ti is the slowest card out of them all in most of the games which is very frustrating. When the 780 Ti launched it was faster than the R9 290X by as much as 20% and when the 900 series was released it was definitely faster than the 970 and almost on par with the 980, even beating it in some games. Here are some more benchmarks...

This benchmark for Crysis 3 shows that the 780 Ti beats the 970 and is nearly identical to the 290X and 980. The reference 980 Ti only beats the 780 Ti here by about 9-10FPS. The overclocked 980 Ti gets 43.3 FPS. This is all at 1440p by the way.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/14.html

Here is a comparison between my MSI 780 TI Gaming and an MSI 980 Gaming. The 780 Ti review was done when it was released which I believe was over a year earlier than the 980 review so keep that in mind. The MSI 780 Ti got 29.5 FPS in Crysis 3 at 1600p and the MSI 980 got 28.3FPS in the same game/settings and resolution. So here we have one of the few games that the 780 Ti actually beat the 980 but with the newer drivers I don't know if the result would be the same. At any rate, I definitely don't consider the 980 a true upgrade over the 780 Ti because the 980 doesn't pull away drastically in any of the benchmarks. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Ti_Gaming/14.html http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Gaming/12.html

The reason I showed this was to demonstrate how the 780 Ti was ahead of the 970 and just about on par with the 980 before but now in this 980 Ti benchmark, the 780 ti is below the 970 in almost every title which is frustrating. Nvidia really knows how to milk their aging architecture eh? I bought the card because it was faster than the Titan and for only $700 WoW!! right. Then a year later they release a card that's better for half the price.

Anyway, I'm going to look at the 980 Ti benchmarks again but I mean if it's getting nearly double the performance in most titles.... I play a lot of AAA titles and most of them are very demanding at 1440p with Ultra settings and these SLI 780 Ti struggle to stay above 60fps in many of them, sometimes dipping as low as 40fps. I am currently playing GTA5 and while I do stay around 60fps and I do have most of the settings cranked, it's not what I was expecting to have when I bought these. I was expecting to not to have to make any compromises and stay above 60fps. In GTA5 there are a couple of settings that I simply can't turn up because of memory issues with the 780 Ti being only 3gig. When I'm driving around the city I'm fine and mostly above 60fps but whenever I'm in an area with a lot of grass and plants that 60 fps quickly turns into 40fps. And GTA5 is not even the most demanding title out there.

Now here is another thing... This monitor. For years I've used a regular Dell 24 inch monitor with washed out colors. I didn't even know they were so washed out and terrible until I played World of Warcraft on my friends 24 inch Ultrasharp monitor. I paid about $200 for my monitor and he paid $500 for his and after playing on it I saw why. The colors were just so much more vibrant. After playing on his monitor I always wanted a monitor with colors like that and when I finally got around to shopping around for a monitor this Swift was announced. After seeing all the gaming features it was going to have I began thinking maybe I should hold out for this. The only downside I saw was that it was a TN panel but after watching a video where JJ was talking about the panel and said that it will be an 8bit panel with much better colors than most TNs and claiming that gamers won't even really be able to tell the difference I was sold. Now I do enjoy the Swift. I love all the features it has, even though I don't really get to use most of them =/ and the colors are definitely much better than my previous monitor. I was also excited about the Swift because it was 3D Vision ready and at 1440p!!! But of course for some reason, now SLI just does not work in most games when using 3D Vision on this monitor. When I first got my 3D Vision kit I played some 3D games on the Swift and SLI worked very well. I was getting 60fps in games like Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite and it was great. I only played it on 3D for a little while and then did not touch it for a long time because I was playing games that just would not run well with 3D or whatever. Recently, I decided to try it again and play some games in 3D and to my surprise, the second card was running at only 3% usage in both Bioshock and Tomb raider, leaving me with only 30fps rather than 60. Apparently this is an issue inherent only to the Swift monitor and not others. Great.

Back to the TN/IPS thing... while I think the colors on the Swift are excellent for a TN, I know that a good IPS panel would be much better. I watched a video of Linus review of the Acer monitor that is basically the same as the Swift but has an IPS panel instead of a TN. The monitor was running Heaven benchmark during the review and I could see it even on a youtube video on my monitor that that panel had much better colors. I still think the Swift has a much better design and build quality of course but yea TN vs IPS... Like I said earlier though, I've read reviews and comments about that monitor being plagued by issues and bad QC even worse than the Swift. I've never had any problem with my Swift except it does have one dead pixel but I seldom even notice it so. oh and now the SLI/3D Vision issue









So yea now there is the IPS thing to consider and even 4K. I know Asus is making a 4K, IPS Gsync monitor. It will only be 60hz but hey it's 4k. I'm not sure about what I'd prefer 4k at 60fps or 1440p at 120+fps. What I do know is that right now I'm barely getting 60fps at 1440p and on a TN monitor... with no 3D vision SLI support.


----------



## toncij

I have a 5K and still would like to see 4K @ 144Hz or one more 1440 @ 144Hz for games alone. 144Hz on my Swift was very nice.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I have a 5K and still would like to see 4K @ 144Hz or one more 1440 @ 144Hz for games alone. 144Hz on my Swift was very nice.


yea I can definitely see a difference between 60fps and anything 80+

but I don't know if I would prefer 1440p and high fps or 4k and 60fps.

At any rate, games would def run better at 1440p on those 980 Ti and I wouldn't have to worry about FPS at all I don't think.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> yea I can definitely see a difference between 60fps and anything 80+
> 
> but I don't know if I would prefer 1440p and high fps or 4k and 60fps.
> 
> At any rate, games would def run better at 1440p on those 980 Ti and I wouldn't have to worry about FPS at all I don't think.


That bothers me a lot here... I'd rather see [email protected] than [email protected], although 5K is visibly much crisper than 4K. But, I'm not sure if [email protected] is lesser quality than [email protected] in crispness yes, but these are games we're talking about and in 90% of cases AA gets close to removing jagged edges... still it blurs a lot.

I might just get both. 4K or 5K isn't just there yet for 60 FPS on a single card. 1440 @ 144Hz is also hard to get but a bit easier than 60 at 4K or 5K.


----------



## spacin9

I was just looking to buy one of these.

I have a 4K G-sync and the Witcher 3 looks terrible on it pegged @ 60 fps. Not the visuals...the fluidity of motion. It's a 144hz game.. it just doesn't look right without it. Fortunately I have a 144hz monitor, and I use DSR for 1440p and it looks decent and very smooth. Wheras I've played variety of other games @ 4K 60hz and the experience was excellent.

To be honest, I don't like way it looks. Too colorful. Maybe it's been modded to look better... it's half-way btw. realism and the cartoon style of Borderlands.

If we ever need a 144 hz 4K monitor, it's for the Witcher 3.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I was just looking to buy one of these.
> 
> I have a 4K G-sync and the Witcher 3 looks terrible on it pegged @ 60 fps. Not the visuals...the fluidity of motion. It's a 144hz game.. it just doesn't look right without it. Fortunately I have a 144hz monitor, and I use DSR for 1440p and it looks decent and very smooth. Wheras I've played variety of other games @ 4K 60hz and the experience was excellent.
> 
> To be honest, I don't like way it looks. Too colorful. Maybe it's been modded to look better... it's half-way btw. realism and the cartoon style of Borderlands.
> 
> If we ever need a 144 hz 4K monitor, it's for the Witcher 3.


Really? High FPS needed for shooters mostly, im playing witcher 3 on my 3 years old laptop and getting 30 ish FPS on low and its very playable. cant imagine that game need more that 60 fps that much like you saying


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Really? High FPS needed for shooters mostly, im playing witcher 3 on my 3 years old laptop and getting 30 ish FPS on low and its very playable. cant imagine that game need more that 60 fps that much like you saying


Once you've seen the difference you'll know what I'm talking about. 4K is for the glory, but 144 hz 1080p is for the power. No doubt.









And with all that flipping around jazz- parry and stuff... much better looking. I like Skyrim for this genre but I'm getting into the Witcher.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Honestly I pretty much hate anything under 60fps. I think Gsync really helps here sometimes. For example, in GTA5 I don't really notice it when the fps dips to say 55 or even 50. If I really look for it, yes I will notice it but just playing the game normally I don't. It's like this for me in many games and in other I do notice it as soon as it dips below 60. Personally, I can't stand 30fps. I probably wouldn't even play a game at 30fps. I'm mostly content playing at 60fps but that may be because of the way I run my games. I crank everything I can up to max and play at 1440p and I play demanding AAA titles so I'm not getting much more than 60fps a lot of the time. To make a final decision between high fps 1440p and 60fps 4k I'd probably have to try out both and decide what I like better. Also, even with 980 Ti SLI, I may not be able to achieve the desired 60fps at 4k in some games and then there's the issues that come with SLI sometimes. It's been pretty decent recently with Nvidia putting out SLI drivers for games on release day but then there's Witcher 3. The driver they originally released for Witcher 3 was fine for maxwell but had terrible performance on Kepler so they put out another driver which broke SLI entirely on my 780 Ti setup and also broke performance on maxwell and screwed up a lot of other stuff. It's still not fixed... hopefully they resolve this soon because this isn't like them, atleast not from my experience.

On another note you are playing on a 5k Monitor?! Lol I'm sitting here thinking about how much better 4k might be than 1440p and you are on 5k already. Another thing is, if I were to go 4k I wouldn't be doing it for the lower amount of jaggies or whatever. I'd be going 4k because it just looks better. When they released DSR for the 700 series I tried scaling AC Black Flag to 2160p and I saw a difference. It just looked better at that resolution. I imagine a real 4k monitor would look much better than scaling it with DSR as well.

You won't get 60fps at 4k or 144fps at 1440p on a single card. 980 Ti in SLI however, that may do it.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Honestly I pretty much hate anything under 60fps. I think Gsync really helps here sometimes. For example, in GTA5 I don't really notice it when the fps dips to say 55 or even 50. If I really look for it, yes I will notice it but just playing the game normally I don't. It's like this for me in many games and in other I do notice it as soon as it dips below 60. Personally, I can't stand 30fps. I probably wouldn't even play a game at 30fps. I'm mostly content playing at 60fps but that may be because of the way I run my games. I crank everything I can up to max and play at 1440p and I play demanding AAA titles so I'm not getting much more than 60fps a lot of the time. To make a final decision between high fps 1440p and 60fps 4k I'd probably have to try out both and decide what I like better. Also, even with 980 Ti SLI, I may not be able to achieve the desired 60fps at 4k in some games and then there's the issues that come with SLI sometimes. It's been pretty decent recently with Nvidia putting out SLI drivers for games on release day but then there's Witcher 3. The driver they originally released for Witcher 3 was fine for maxwell but had terrible performance on Kepler so they put out another driver which broke SLI entirely on my 780 Ti setup and also broke performance on maxwell and screwed up a lot of other stuff. It's still not fixed... hopefully they resolve this soon because this isn't like them, atleast not from my experience.
> 
> On another note you are playing on a 5k Monitor?! Lol I'm sitting here thinking about how much better 4k might be than 1440p and you are on 5k already. Another thing is, if I were to go 4k I wouldn't be doing it for the lower amount of jaggies or whatever. I'd be going 4k because it just looks better. When they released DSR for the 700 series I tried scaling AC Black Flag to 2160p and I saw a difference. It just looked better at that resolution. I imagine a real 4k monitor would look much better than scaling it with DSR as well.
> 
> You won't get 60fps at 4k or 144fps at 1440p on a single card. 980 Ti in SLI however, that may do it.


im pretty sure you can get 100+ FPS in most games on high settings ona single 980 Ti. Not 144, but 100 on average plenty enough. (1440p that)


----------



## toncij

Yes and 5K Witcher looks nothing like 1440... 1440 is a joke compared to sharpness of 5K. The problem with DSR is that it is nothing more than a bit better AA (that much slower too), since real crispness of 4/5 K comes from physical properties of such a panel.

AMAZING looks.

Still, only 4-way TitanX can run it at 60 FPS and I don't have the cash for 4-way TX so some games I run at 1440. 980Ti could run [email protected] in some cases... but most new games not. For a complex reason I can't explain here, gaining 144 FPS is insanely hard. Harder than getting to 4K at 60.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Yes and 5K Witcher looks nothing like 1440... 1440 is a joke compared to sharpness of 5K. The problem with DSR is that it is nothing more than a bit better AA (that much slower too), since real crispness of 4/5 K comes from physical properties of such a panel.
> 
> AMAZING looks.
> 
> Still, only 4-way TitanX can run it at 60 FPS and I don't have the cash for 4-way TX so some games I run at 1440. 980Ti could run [email protected] in some cases... but most new games not. For a complex reason I can't explain here, gaining 144 FPS is insanely hard. Harder than getting to 4K at 60.


Nothing hard, just get 980 Ti SLI, and welcome to 1440p 144 hz all games or 4k 60 hz all games, choice is yours.


----------



## toncij

Does high refresh work on non-Nvidia HW?


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Does high refresh work on non-Nvidia HW?


Yes a fixed 144Hz refresh rate works with any video card. Nvidia is required to enable G-Sync.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Yes and 5K Witcher looks nothing like 1440... 1440 is a joke compared to sharpness of 5K. The problem with DSR is that it is nothing more than a bit better AA (that much slower too), since real crispness of 4/5 K comes from physical properties of such a panel.
> 
> AMAZING looks.


I would agree mostly with this, but the Witcher 3 is kinda a joke visually. I've seen it @ 4K and nothing about it inspires me to have it @ 4K. It's just like Borderlands 2 @ 4K- over-colored and cartoonish. Where say Crysis 3 and Skyrim is fantastic @ 4K and I enjoyed Dying Light @ 4K also. I would switch back btw. 1080 P 3D 120 Hz and 4K and they were both equally as enjoyable.

I know DSR is overblown AA, but I've compared my own screenshots and it does make 1080p look less 1080p-ish as opposed to just cranking up AA.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I would agree mostly with this, but the Witcher 3 is kinda a joke visually. I've seen it @ 4K and nothing about it inspires me to have it @ 4K. It's just like Borderlands 2 @ 4K- over-colored and cartoonish. Where say Crysis 3 and Skyrim is fantastic @ 4K and I enjoyed Dying Light @ 4K also. I would switch back btw. 1080 P 3D 120 Hz and 4K and they were both equally as enjoyable.
> 
> I know DSR is overblown AA, but I've compared my own screenshots and it does make 1080p look less 1080p-ish as opposed to just cranking up AA.


Well, have you seen Witcher at 5K?







Trust me... you need to see it. You can't see it on a 4K screen. 4K is nice, 5K is a difference. If someone told me that some time ago, I'd told him to ****.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Nothing hard, just get 980 Ti SLI, and welcome to 1440p 144 hz all games or 4k 60 hz all games, choice is yours.


I agree with you here but not fully. On many games yes, you will be at 144hz but not in all games. An overclocked 980 Ti gets only 43fps in Crysis 3 at 1440p, maybe it's cuz of the AA I dunno. With 980 Ti SLI you'd get 80fps at best. Would have to dial down some things to get it to 144.


----------



## vulcan78

Hi everyone, I'm having an issue where it won't stay at a set refresh rate, but keeps reverting to 144Hz on it's own. This is an issue because it prevents my primary GPU from down-clocking while simply on the desktop. I don't know if it's a driver issue (I'm on 350.12) or if I have a defective unit but it's annoying to have to change it from 144Hz to 120Hz constantly. I've even gone in and frame-rate limited all of my games to 120Hz so my GPU's get some kind of break during menu navigation etc. I really would just like this thing to stay at 120Hz, that would be great.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I agree with you here but not fully. On many games yes, you will be at 144hz but not in all games. An overclocked 980 Ti gets only 43fps in Crysis 3 at 1440p, maybe it's cuz of the AA I dunno. With 980 Ti SLI you'd get 80fps at best. Would have to dial down some things to get it to 144.


It's the MSAA, why anyone would use this over FXAA at 2560x1440 (higher res requires less AA) is beyond me.

I was running Crysis 3 all settings ultra and FXAA and was seeing a solid, consistent 60 FPS 3D Vision (120 FPS) with 780 Ti SLI (20% faster than a single 980 Ti, see signature for bench).

Same goes for GTA 5 and I'm fairly certain The Witcher 3 as well (any game with FXAA for that matter). If FXAA is available, USE IT. Go ahead and do your own back to back comparisons between 2xMSAA and FXAA, good luck spotting ANY difference. Only 4xMSAA and higher is there a minor difference, but get ready to halve your frame-rate vs. FXAA.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue where it won't stay at a set refresh rate, but keeps reverting to 144Hz on it's own. This is an issue because it prevents my primary GPU from down-clocking while simply on the desktop. I don't know if it's a driver issue (I'm on 350.12) or if I have a defective unit but it's annoying to have to change it from 144Hz to 120Hz constantly. I've even gone in and frame-rate limited all of my games to 120Hz so my GPU's get some kind of break during menu navigation etc. I really would just like this thing to stay at 120Hz, that would be great.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


Hmm I'm not sure on this but... I have preferred refresh rate set to Highest available in Manage 3D settings in control panel and then under change resolution I have refresh rate set to 120hz. This was mentioned in this forum a while back and was basically meant as a fix for the 144hz issue when at the desktop, in other words doing this was supposed to give you 144hz while gaming but 120hz while on desktop and at 120hz on desktop the GPU usage wasn't elevated like with 144hz. I remember this working back then but later on I saw the GPU usage being elevated even at 120hz. It may also have something to do with the fact that for the last few drivers G-sync has been turned on at the desktop which is wrong. Fairly certain that G-sync should only turn on when you boot up a game. I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> It's the MSAA, why anyone would use this over FXAA at 2560x1440 (higher res requires less AA) is beyond me.
> 
> I was running Crysis 3 all settings ultra and FXAA and was seeing a solid, consistent 60 FPS 3D Vision (120 FPS) with 780 Ti SLI (20% faster than a single 980 Ti, see signature for bench).
> 
> Same goes for GTA 5 and I'm fairly certain The Witcher 3 as well (any game with FXAA for that matter). If FXAA is available, USE IT. Go ahead and do your own back to back comparisons between 2xMSAA and FXAA, good luck spotting ANY difference. Only 4xMSAA and higher is there a minor difference, but get ready to halve your frame-rate vs. FXAA.


This may be true for you but it certainly isn't for me. FXAA is better than nothing but I can still see jaggies with it and some things get blurry. I don't remember what I used in Crysis 3 but it was probably FXAA or maybe SMAA that option was available. I doubt I was using MSAA because I was getting very good FPS at 1440p, I think it was between 60-80fps for 95% of the game. It dipped into the 40s in that one area with the really tall grass, for some reason in that place the GPU usage wasn't 99% like in the rest of the game. Maybe the CPU can't keep up with that crazy tall grass? I dunno but that grass looked sweet, it was taller than Prophet lol. But yea the game ran very well on my 780 Ti SLI setup.

I'm playing GTA5 right now and I can definitely see the difference between FXAA and MSAAX2 MSAAX4 and TXAA. It's not even so much about the jaggies as it is about the quality of the picture. I'm playing with TXAAX4 and everything just looks better with it on. The easiest way to spot the difference is in the grass. I'm probably not describing it correctly but with only FXAA on the grass looks bigger but with less detail. With MSAA or TXAA each blade of grass is much thinner and looks like it has higher texture quality or more detail, again I'm not really describing it properly, but it looks way better. I agree that in some games FXAA does a decent enough job and it's better than no AA but for the most part I see a big difference between FXAA and MSAA/TXAA. The other one to look out for is SMAA, I think this one does a better job than FXAA but costs about the same, it's just not available on all games. It would be nice if they used SMAA instead of FXAA actually. I think SMAA is better because it doesn't cause the blur that FXAA does and also just does a better job of anti-aliasing.

Now then one last thing... I have been using G-sync for a long time now and have not turned it off in a long time. Today, I figured I'd try turning it off and playing some GTA without it just to see if it really is making a difference or not. I can now safely tell you with 100% certainty that the difference is tremendous. Without G-sync the game just did not feel smooth to me, not even when FPS reached around 100. 50fps with Gsync on feels smoother to me than 90fps without Gsync. I did this today because of some review I read about the Swift the other day where the guy said that G-sync is nice but not really needed and that he's more excited about the ULMB. I don't think I will ever buy a monitor without G-sync again. As for ULMB, I have not really had the pleasure of experiencing it as practically every game I play is demanding and I can not stay above 120FPS with the settings I use. I will find some game that isn't very demanding or maybe drop the settings in some game so that I can stay above 120fps and experience what ULMB has to offer. As it is now, I have no clue what it actually looks like when it is working.

Oh and, I need 980 Ti SLI NOW!!!!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

What do you guys think about this Acer IPS 144hz Gsync monitor? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742

Does anyone here have both the Swift and the Acer?

I love the fact that it's an IPS and I'm assuming it has much better colors than the Swift but would be nice if someone who had both or has seen both can confirm this.

What I don't like about it is that it doesn't look nearly as pretty as the Swift


----------



## sav4

There is a thread of people that have had both .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550325/acer-xb270hu-or-rog-swift/30#post_23855299


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> What do you guys think about this Acer IPS 144hz Gsync monitor? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009742
> 
> Does anyone here have both the Swift and the Acer?
> 
> I love the fact that it's an IPS and I'm assuming it has much better colors than the Swift but would be nice if someone who had both or has seen both can confirm this.
> 
> What I don't like about it is that it doesn't look nearly as pretty as the Swift


It's my understanding that the Predator is essentially an IPS Swift (albeit lower response time) and without 3D Vision. The quality control issues are the same if you go by reviews, but one thing to keep in mind is the phenomenon of people being less inclined to say something positive about a product, but are infinitely more likely to complain about something if they have a negative experience, which is why the reviews, in my opinion, don't statistically reflect the failure rate of the products in question. Going by Newegg and Amazon, like 25% of the reviews reflect dead pixels and other issues, but I'm on my second unit (damaged the first while moving) and it, just as the first one, has zero dead pixel issues or anything else (assuming the issue where it wont stay on 120Hz is driver related).

I actually could have purchased the Acer Predator but picked up another Swift as I didn't want the ability to play some older games in 3D Vision (Max Payne 3, Tomb Raider, Alien : Isolation, Shadows of Mordor, The Witcher 2 etc.) which looks amazing and the ability to view 3D movies. Sure, IPS is going to look a little better than 10 bit. TN, but it's not a night and day difference and not worth losing 3D Vision functionality.


----------



## toncij

TFTCentral review reports with less blur on Acer and generally better picture...


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> This may be true for you but it certainly isn't for me. FXAA is better than nothing but I can still see jaggies with it and some things get blurry. I don't remember what I used in Crysis 3 but it was probably FXAA or maybe SMAA that option was available. I doubt I was using MSAA because I was getting very good FPS at 1440p, I think it was between 60-80fps for 95% of the game. It dipped into the 40s in that one area with the really tall grass, for some reason in that place the GPU usage wasn't 99% like in the rest of the game. Maybe the CPU can't keep up with that crazy tall grass? I dunno but that grass looked sweet, it was taller than Prophet lol. But yea the game ran very well on my 780 Ti SLI setup.
> 
> I'm playing GTA5 right now and I can definitely see the difference between FXAA and MSAAX2 MSAAX4 and TXAA. It's not even so much about the jaggies as it is about the quality of the picture. I'm playing with TXAAX4 and everything just looks better with it on. The easiest way to spot the difference is in the grass. I'm probably not describing it correctly but with only FXAA on the grass looks bigger but with less detail. With MSAA or TXAA each blade of grass is much thinner and looks like it has higher texture quality or more detail, again I'm not really describing it properly, but it looks way better. I agree that in some games FXAA does a decent enough job and it's better than no AA but for the most part I see a big difference between FXAA and MSAA/TXAA. The other one to look out for is SMAA, I think this one does a better job than FXAA but costs about the same, it's just not available on all games. It would be nice if they used SMAA instead of FXAA actually. I think SMAA is better because it doesn't cause the blur that FXAA does and also just does a better job of anti-aliasing.
> 
> Now then one last thing... I have been using G-sync for a long time now and have not turned it off in a long time. Today, I figured I'd try turning it off and playing some GTA without it just to see if it really is making a difference or not. I can now safely tell you with 100% certainty that the difference is tremendous. Without G-sync the game just did not feel smooth to me, not even when FPS reached around 100. 50fps with Gsync on feels smoother to me than 90fps without Gsync. I did this today because of some review I read about the Swift the other day where the guy said that G-sync is nice but not really needed and that he's more excited about the ULMB. I don't think I will ever buy a monitor without G-sync again. As for ULMB, I have not really had the pleasure of experiencing it as practically every game I play is demanding and I can not stay above 120FPS with the settings I use. I will find some game that isn't very demanding or maybe drop the settings in some game so that I can stay above 120fps and experience what ULMB has to offer. As it is now, I have no clue what it actually looks like when it is working.
> 
> Oh and, I need 980 Ti SLI NOW!!!!


Well, it's a personal preference issue then, someone was opining about only seeing 45FPS in Crysis 3 maxed out ("Ultra") and well, I just beat the game a few months ago with all settings "Ultra" but with FXAA on over MSAA (I couldn't personally notice a difference but losing half my frames wasn't worth it) and I was actually seeing a V-Sync limited 3D Vision 60 FPS virtually everywhere (a few dips down into the low 50's mid 40's here and there) but again, 60 FPS 3D Vision is actually 120 FPS 2D.

I don't know about you but that grass better LOOK REAL DAMN GOOD for it to justify 300% more resources (45 FPS vs. 120 FPS). 3D Vision this would have been 25 FPS or so and would have been literally unplayable.

Other games:

I'm seeing an average of 110 FPS in GTA 5, Tesselation turned off (it only affects the tree trunks really and induces significantly greater work-load on Kepler architecture) Reflection MSAA: off or 2, can't remember. Everything else, including the sliders, maxed out. PCSS shadows on.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide

Dragon Age: Inquisition: 90 FPS with everything maxed out, "Ultra", and 2xMSAA.

Also, I DO have a hex-core i7 4930k at 4.5GHz, and both Crysis 3 and DA: Inquisition see more than 4 cores. This might be why youre only seeing 45 FPS in Crysis 3 actually, you might not even be GPU necked, you might be CPU necked.

http://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/dragon-age-inquisition-pc-performance-analysis/

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/dragon-age-inquisition-vga-graphics-performance-benchmark-review,1.html

And yes G-Sync is awesome and no you need to wait only 6 months to a year for Pascal (depending on whether or not you want the base 1080 or 1080 Ti):

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/201417-nvidias-2016-roadmap-shows-huge-performance-gains-from-upcoming-pascal-architecture


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Nothing hard, just get 980 Ti SLI, and welcome to 1440p 144 hz all games or 4k 60 hz all games, choice is yours.


Actually, I just read a performance analysis of The Witcher 3 with 980 Ti SLI and the avg. framerate was like 80 or so!

Found it, 86 FPS at 2560x1440 all settings maxed, that really isn't anything to write home about, a pair of 980 Ti should be running The Witcher 3 at 90 FPS in 4K considering a single 980 Ti can push Crysis 3 at 45 FPS at 4k:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1970-gtx-980-ti-sli-benchmark-vs-sli-980-titan-x/Page-2

Again, Pascal, on 16nm, promises to be 100% faster than top-tier Maxwell. Meaning, yes, one 1080 Ti will be as fast as Titan X and 980 Ti SLI...I almost pulled the trigger on 980 Ti but the only way it would technically be an upgrade is if I am to purchase two for SLI as my 2x 780 Ti are still 20% faster than 980 Ti, stock for stock and overclock for overclock (20k vs 17k and 24k vs 21k GPU Firestrike). Same for games, single 980 Ti is pushing 85 FPS in GTA 5 at 2560x1440 while I'm seeing consistent 110 FPS. Oh and buttery smooth, in fact with 90% of the 90% of games that have proper SLI support it is buttery smooth. So replacing with a single 980 Ti is a straight up downgrade, it's only if I were to fork out $1500 for a pair of 980 Ti that it becomes an upgrade. At this point, doing the math, you would have to be a complete moron to do so with Pascal 6 months on the horizon...Wait until Nvidia stops developing drivers around Maxwell in favor of Pascal architecture just as they did with Kepler to Maxwell (GTX 980 was about on par with 780 Ti at launch but is now nearly 30% faster because of Nvidia focusing on Maxwell architecture, although I have heard, and do find plausible, the alternative theory that Nvidia is / has been intentionally gimping the outgoing architecture to compel us to purchase the new architecture, i.e. Fermi to Kepler and now Kepler to Maxwell and certainly again from Maxwell to Pascal.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure on this but... I have preferred refresh rate set to Highest available in Manage 3D settings in control panel and then under change resolution I have refresh rate set to 120hz. This was mentioned in this forum a while back and was basically meant as a fix for the 144hz issue when at the desktop, in other words doing this was supposed to give you 144hz while gaming but 120hz while on desktop and at 120hz on desktop the GPU usage wasn't elevated like with 144hz. I remember this working back then but later on I saw the GPU usage being elevated even at 120hz. It may also have something to do with the fact that for the last few drivers G-sync has been turned on at the desktop which is wrong. Fairly certain that G-sync should only turn on when you boot up a game. I'll let you know what I come up with.


This worked, thank-you.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Well, it's a personal preference issue then, someone was opining about only seeing 45FPS in Crysis 3 maxed out ("Ultra") and well, I just beat the game a few months ago with all settings "Ultra" but with FXAA on over MSAA (I couldn't personally notice a difference but losing half my frames wasn't worth it) and I was actually seeing a V-Sync limited 3D Vision 60 FPS virtually everywhere (a few dips down into the low 50's mid 40's here and there) but again, 60 FPS 3D Vision is actually 120 FPS 2D.
> 
> I don't know about you but that grass better LOOK REAL DAMN GOOD for it to justify 300% more resources (45 FPS vs. 120 FPS). 3D Vision this would have been 25 FPS or so and would have been literally unplayable.
> 
> Other games:
> 
> I'm seeing an average of 110 FPS in GTA 5, Tesselation turned off (it only affects the tree trunks really and induces significantly greater work-load on Kepler architecture) Reflection MSAA: off or 2, can't remember. Everything else, including the sliders, maxed out. PCSS shadows on.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide
> 
> Dragon Age: Inquisition: 90 FPS with everything maxed out, "Ultra", and 2xMSAA.
> 
> Also, I DO have a hex-core i7 4930k at 4.5GHz, and both Crysis 3 and DA: Inquisition see more than 4 cores. This might be why youre only seeing 45 FPS in Crysis 3 actually, you might not even be GPU necked, you might be CPU necked.
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/dragon-age-inquisition-pc-performance-analysis/
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/dragon-age-inquisition-vga-graphics-performance-benchmark-review,1.html
> 
> And yes G-Sync is awesome and no you need to wait only 6 months to a year for Pascal (depending on whether or not you want the base 1080 or 1080 Ti):
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/201417-nvidias-2016-roadmap-shows-huge-performance-gains-from-upcoming-pascal-architecture


I didn't say I was getting 45 fps in Crysis 3. I said I was getting 60-80fps in 95% of the game with the only exception being that one area with the very tall grass everywhere. In this tall grass place I think the GPUs were not running at their full potential and that is why I got 45fps there. It may be the CPU or maybe that are of the game is just not well optimized.

GTA5- I've tried with tessellation on and off and the result is not much different. I definitely don't get consistant 110 fps in this game. I can get anywhere from 40fps (in heavy grassed areas) to 100+ elsewhere, usually it's around 60-80 though. And yes the grass definitely looks better with MSAA on, is the hit worth it? probably not. But again, it's not just the grass, the rest of the game looks better with MSAA/TXAA on as well, atleast I think so. I will try FXAA and see what kind of performance I get and how the game looks. I don't believe that you are getting over 110FPS consistently.

Dragon age is another one. I don't believe you are getting 90+ fps full time. I played the game on Ultra as well and it was definitely not full time 90fps. For the most part, it stayed above 60 but definitely not 90 full time.

The only reason I'm even considering the 980 ti is because it is getting just about double the performance of 780 ti in many games right now. Refer to the Techpowerup review of the Gigabyte 980 Ti I linked earlier. If pascal will give double the performance of a 980 Ti however, I will probably hold out for that.

And you're welcome about that 120/144hz thing. I actually had it set to 144hz so dropped it 120hz and now it's good. 0% GPU usage at the desktop for both cards.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I didn't say I was getting 45 fps in Crysis 3. I said I was getting 60-80fps in 95% of the game with the only exception being that one area with the very tall grass everywhere. In this tall grass place I think the GPUs were not running at their full potential and that is why I got 45fps there. It may be the CPU or maybe that are of the game is just not well optimized.
> 
> GTA5- I've tried with tessellation on and off and the result is not much different. I definitely don't get consistant 110 fps in this game. I can get anywhere from 40fps (in heavy grassed areas) to 100+ elsewhere, usually it's around 60-80 though. And yes the grass definitely looks better with MSAA on, is the hit worth it? probably not. But again, it's not just the grass, the rest of the game looks better with MSAA/TXAA on as well, atleast I think so. I will try FXAA and see what kind of performance I get and how the game looks. I don't believe that you are getting over 110FPS consistently.
> 
> Dragon age is another one. I don't believe you are getting 90+ fps full time. I played the game on Ultra as well and it was definitely not full time 90fps. For the most part, it stayed above 60 but definitely not 90 full time.
> 
> The only reason I'm even considering the 980 ti is because it is getting just about double the performance of 780 ti in many games right now. Refer to the Techpowerup review of the Gigabyte 980 Ti I linked earlier. If pascal will give double the performance of a 980 Ti however, I will probably hold out for that.
> 
> And you're welcome about that 120/144hz thing. I actually had it set to 144hz so dropped it 120hz and now it's good. 0% GPU usage at the desktop for both cards.


Depends on what youre running (no system specs signature), as the Nvidia GTA5 Performance Guide mentions, Maxwell handles Tesselation (along with MSAA) much better than Kepler.

Yeah I came very very close to pulling the trigger on a single G1 Gaming 980 Ti as well, problem is, ahem, I'm broke, so I was going to use the time required to come up with $700 quid to wait and see how EVGA's Classified and Asus' Strix versions perform next month BUT problem is as I stated, 980 Ti isn't exactly 100% faster than 780 Ti, both at stock clocks and overclocked.

Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti Firestrike GPU: 20k default clocks and 21k overclocked.
780 Ti SC ASC: 11-12k default clocks and 13-14k overclocked single GPU and 22k default clocks and 24-25k overclocked.

So it's about 80% faster.

That's still very fast and is extremely hard to not want to purchase, but again, for me, losing 20% performance isn't an upgrade AND if I wan't to do it the right way and go 980 Ti SLI I would also need to consider adding the cost of a 1kW PSU to the mix as Gigabyt G1 Gaming is pulling down over 400W, close to 425-450 with OC and an 850W PSU is no longer going to cut it.

So we're looking at $1500 + $200 or so for a PSU.

And yes, Pascal, at least first-wave Pascal, is due out Q1 2016 and just as with first-wave Maxwell it is a foregone conclusion that it will be as fast or faster than top-tier Maxwell, only getting faster as the drivers develop from there on. Top-tier Pascal will likely debut in late 2016 or early to mid 2017 at the latest. Look at the road-map, it's going to be on 16nm and yes I'm absolutely not exaggerating it will be AT LEAST 100% faster than 28nm top-tier Maxwell:

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-features-mixed-precision-3d-memory-nvlink/

Price-point should remain around $700 for the 1080 Ti variant. Oh and no need to purchase a new 1kW PSU.

I told myself that I would only replace my pair of 780 Ti when a single GPU came along that was as fast. 80% is very close, but isn't quite as fast. Then there is the issue of whether or not those pushing 1.5GHz on their G1 Gaming to attain 21k GPU Firestrike are even at a stable frequency. Right now my 24k GPU score is with the cards at their maximum STABLE frequency, not simply a frequency used to get high benchmarks (1254 boost / 1900 memory).

And yes, I'm not exaggerating, I'm seeing an average of 90 FPS in DA: Inquisition all settings on "Ultra", 2xMSAA at 2560x1440. At least so far during the first section of the game. I'll take some snapshots later.

The GTA 5 frame-rate figure I threw out there (110 FPS avg.) was in relation to a single reference 980 Ti:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_review,13.html

Personally, I'm seeing an average around 110 FPS, but the closest thing on that chart above that is comparable to 2x 780 Ti SLI (at default clocks, not 1254 boost / 1900 memory) would be the R9 295x2.

Here's G1 Gaming 980 Ti, very impressive indeed, but again, I'm already at this level of performance (17% faster still, 24k Firestrike GPU vs. 21.5k, 110+ FPS vs 97).

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,13.html

Paying $700 does put all of that performance onto a single GPU and does give me another 3GB of VRAM, which is great for the few games that are poorly optimized console ports and / or don't have proper SLI support, i.e. Titanfall (whose VRAM intensive "Insane" textures look like they would be at home on an Nintendo 64; if youve seen them you know what I'm talking about, this is poor porting at it's best) and Planetside 2 etc. Again, look at The Witcher 3, at Metro: LL, at Crysis 3 etc. whose visuals, whose texture quality are light years ahead of the garbage textures in Titanfall yet consume 2GB of VRAM at 2560x1440 on average. Everyone is pointing to the 12GB of VRAM buffer on the Titan X and saying "see, that's where we're headed and to be future proof you need that kind of VRAM" and I'm like "no, that's a marketing gimmick, we may see 4-6GB of VRAM required on average in the forseeable future and that's it; just because you can put 128GB of RAM into your computer doesn't mean that that's the kind of RAM that we'll be consuming any time soon. Also, the VRAM issue will be absolutely moot for those with 780 Ti / Titan SLI with the arrival of DX12 and stackable VRAM, essentially turning 3GB into 6GB. Which simply reinforces what I'm saying, that there's no point in upgrading until top-tier Pascal if youre already in possession of 780 Ti / Titan SLI.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,9.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/dragon_age_inquisition_vga_graphics_performance_benchmark_review,9.html






Edit: I just ran the GTA 5 benchmark for the first time and here's my results (1254 boost / 1900 memory, 4.5GHz):

Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 8.106892, 144.291122, 112.843597
Pass 1, 28.922073, 150.300262, 93.362312
Pass 2, 41.803478, 189.438187, 122.012070
Pass 3, 57.420502, 194.555435, 136.689377
Pass 4, 23.710041, 193.050949, 111.009315

So yeah, 110 avg. is right about on the money, looking at the numbers I could probably even say 115, more so if pass 1 wasn't 93 FPS.

How to run the GTA 5 benchmark: http://www.techspot.com/review/991-gta-5-pc-benchmarks/


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

So I just finished a session of GTA5(great game btw) and I turned off the MSAA/TXAA and turned on FXAA. The differences I noticed in the quality are as follows...

1. The grass/trees and foliage in general just looks much better with the stronger AA turned on, there's no question about it.
2. Some jaggies become apparent on distant objects.

Besides the two things I mentioned above, the picture does lose some fidelity but it isn't actually very noticeable. The FPS I gained on the other hand was tremendous. In area where I would get 45fps with MSAA I now had 75fps with FXAA. In the sandy shores part of the game I was at 60--80fps so I would say 70fps average. This is an increase of 15-20fps. In this game with Gsync on I don't see a huge difference between 60 and 80 fps but just about anything under 55fps is very noticeable and 45fps is just plain terrible (even though 45fps with Gsync is better than 85fps without Gsync).
In Los Santos I saw my fps even higher than in sandy shores (which is weird since Los Santos is the one with all the big buildings).
So, while I do like the quality of the foliage much more with MSAA/TXAA, I will not be playing with it on because the performance hit is just not worth it.
Also, you can turn off Reflection MSAA , it's practically worthless.

Now on to the FPS you are getting that I did not believe you about. There are a few things I did not consider when I said that and having thought about them now I do believe you. They are as follows...

1. I did not know you overclocked your cards over the factory OC. My MSI 780 Ti gaming are not OC'd beyond the factory OC, which is something like 1084 stock/1124 boost.
2. You have a better CPU than me and it is overclocked as well. My CPU is the i5 4670k and it isn't overclocked. I don't think this makes a big difference here though.
3. The top card in my setup (GPU 1) runs at 83 degrees when both cards are at full load and because of this I'm pretty sure it is throttling down a little bit to stay at that temp. Basically, instead of getting the 1124 boost, it drops to 1084 or w.e. It doesn't drop by a lot but I'm pretty sure that's what it's doing. I had these two cards in a different case before (Corsair Carbide 500R) and that case had great airflow, lots of holes everywhere and a side fan. When these cards were both at full load the top card never exceeded 80 degrees. I got a 140MM fan the other day and I am going to install it on the side panel to blow on the GPUs and this should give me the same results as I had in the Corsair case.

So yea, maybe between your overclock on the cards and your CPU and my throttling you are getting more FPS than me







that makes sense.

I am actually in the same boat as you in that, I don't have the cash to buy anything right now =/ but I wouldn't buy anything just now anyway. While I gather the funds for my next upgrade(s) I will see what happens. With the new AMD Fury GPU coming next week we may see price cuts on the 980 Ti. The other option (and probably the smarter one) would be to wait for Pascal. I really hate what Nvidia does to customers though. We paid a lot of frikkin money for these video cards just last year and as soon as they launched their maxwell they practically said ok well **** you Kepler guys buy maxwell. I mean did they not officially state that they are no longer going to be updating Kepler? the 780 Ti has the potential to be nearly as fast as the 980 but right now, it is slower than the 970 in most games. I feel like if I do end up buying two 980 Ti I will just end up regretting it when pascal comes out and they do the same crap. Anyway...

One last thing here. I am going to read some more about that Acer monitor but so far what I'm seeing is that the colors are much better than the Swift. Honestly, if I had to choose right now I'd go with the Acer. I love how the swift looks, the Acer doesn't even come close there. I really like 3D vision and am happy that the Swift has the capability and at 1440p on top of that BUT... right now 3D just doesn't agree with me. SLI not working in most games when the 3D is on and the convergence crap just does not work properly, I'm always getting ghosting all over the place (double image w.e its called). It's just totally broken for me right now which really sucks. I tried it in GTA the other day and although the game looked amazing in 3D, I wouldn't play with it on right now. At first it looked like SLI was working fine and I was at 60fps but then when I started driving around the city both cards dropped to about 50% usage and my fps got cut in half. The other thing was with the convergence, man do I really hate this crap. At first I thought I had it set and was good to go, everything looked good, and then I went outside and for some reason there were those double images again on signs and buildings, high up stuff not people or cars or anything close to the ground really. After I reset the game for something it got much worse. I could not even get the convergence back to the way it was before, forget about making it better. I never had any of these problems when I used the 3D vision with this monitor before. Which is a long time ago.

So bottomline is, at this point I don't have the cash to buy anything, which is good for me cuz I would probably order stuff today if I had it lol. While I save up the money I'm going to watch the GPU wars and well hell, monitor wars as well. I'm sure Asus will answer back with its own version of that Predator monitor and it will look better and maybe I'll get that. It just sucks that I spent so much money on all this stuff and already want to upgrade lol. Hopefully I can sell my current toys if I end up upgrading. I never used ebay before


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> There is a thread of people that have had both .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550325/acer-xb270hu-or-rog-swift/30#post_23855299


Thanks for this, going to check it out


----------



## mrgamer81

I bought one today batch from april 2015, and found 3 dead pixels. Can see now they are using protection foil for the psu. Havene't seen than before, and the power cables are more flexible. Maybe just me, but the colors looked different. More live


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Sweet, I installed a 140MM fan on the side panel and a 120MM in the front and also rotate my CPU coolers fans to blow down as well and now the top GPU does not exceed 79 degrees and fan speed 86%.
I wanted to try putting the second card in the third PCIe slot on the mobo to make more room between the two cards but the PSU will not allow it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> I bought one today batch from april 2015, and found 3 dead pixels. Can see now they are using protection foil for the psu. Havene't seen than before, and the power cables are more flexible. Maybe just me, but the colors looked different. More live


that blows man. Mine has 1 dead pixel and I got it in September. I seldom notice the dead pixel, maybe you won't really notice yours either I dunno. Will you be sending it back?
And colors look better eh? atleast that's good. I still want an IPS Swift though.


----------



## mrgamer81

It's back in the box and will send it back for replacement. I am very OCD when it comes to dead pixels, just can't stand having dead pixel on high priced monitor.


----------



## thrgk

I think I'll look around for a used one I thought I saw a few swift around for sale here


----------



## s1rrah

I just today got a SWIFT today and oh dear lord, here is my jubilant and celebratory essay!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've been using a Samsung S27850D 1440p 60hz PLS screen and a Benq XL2420T 1080p 120hz TN screen, mounted side by side for the past 1.5 years or more; it's been a great set up where I use the 1440p PLS screen for desktop usage and most games other than twitchy FPS like Hawken and CS:GO ... for the FPS stuff requiring maximum frames per second and response times, I would always switch over to the 1080p Benq.

But for the past month I've been really wanting to either one, upgrade my dual GTX980's to dual Titan X's or two, get a 1440p G-SYNC screen so I could play *all* titles at 1440p, since I *vastly* prefer 1440p over 1080p for everything, especially games, but the Samsung just doesn't cut it in regards to response times and input lag; I thought the dual Titan X's would make my 1440p PLS screen better to play on; so I ordered them and then immediately canceled ... the investment just didn't seem to be worth the gain in frames per second and I had a nagging doubt that it would really make much difference on the PLS Samsung screen (which just isn't made for gaming).

So I then decided to buy a 1440p G-Sync screen and since I'm Nvidia, my main two choices were the Acer "Predator" IPS screen or the ROG Swift ...

I hate Acer products, always have; I find them cheap and poorly designed and so, even though I really enjoy the naturally superior color performance of IPS/PLS, I just couldn't bring myself to purchase the Acer (not to mention the MAJOR static about quality control with that product).

And having read some of the recent banter around the improved ROG Swift screens, and since my local MicroCenter had 10 units in stock, I decided this weekend to go ahead and buy one for testing out...

And having had it set up, calibrated and running next two my Samsung 1440p PLS screen now for about three hours?

HOLY @#$#$%@%!!!!!

I think certain of you might know what I say (as a first time 1440p, 144hz G-SYNC user) when I say I was almost choked up at how gorgeous 1440p gaming was with this thing.

I mean ... not even describable.

I am FREAKED by this panel and so STOKED that I didn't drop $2k on the dual Titan X's which might have given me 15fps jump in about everything (and would have still been laggy as hell on the Samsung PLS screen).

After playing Crysis 3, MAXXED across the board? Just as silky smooth as you please? I knew I would be keeping it ... and I'm so freakin' relieved that I won't ever have to play at 1080p again! Man ... what a game changer. I used to always have to switch over to my 1080p Benq screen for CS:GO or any other competitive FPS games but that's now a thing of the past

I realized I had just spent $800 on an upgrade that would allow my dual 980's to work well past the release of Pascal next year should I chose to keep them that long ... I simply could not make Crysis 3 stutter, choke or do anything but play perfectly smooth no matter what I threw at it (at MAX settings, mind you); that is just freaky as all get out.

Continuing the Crysis 3 example ... the Samsung PLS screen is far richer, far more dense in it's blacks and overall color fidelity ... but the SWIFT is by no means bad in this regard and completely OWNS the PLS screen in regards to fluidity and control; I've really seen nothing like it on a 1440p screen with gaming.

...

The panel is about the best TN panel as I've used ... just as good as the Benq XL2420T, which again, is among the top TN panels I've ever seen (it's a stupidly good 1080p gaming panel and I'll be keeping it for use with my GS70 Stealth Pro laptop at work.

There is ZERO backlight bleed, and zero dead pixels.

The manufacture date is January 2015, btw and for what it's worth.

Out of the box, the SWIFT was a bit "washed out" but after some calibration and tweaking of the OSD, I've got it looking decently saturated and far better than prior to calibration; it certainly doesn't have the contrast and color saturation of the Samsung PLS screen next to it but it's coming close enough to be comfortably used for desktop use should I chose and looks fantastic with movies and online streaming video content. The Samsung PLS screen looks almost cartoonishly saturated in contrast but that's just the PLS tech.

I'll be using the Samsung for desktop/image editing/video work and the SWIFT for gaming, TV and, oddly enough, movies ... where I honestly prefer the SWIFT's much more intense brightness to the Samsung's more dark looking image.



BTW: I highly recommend trying the attached ICC/ICM profile; I'm not sure how it will work with the 3D users but for me and simply to get desktop usage looking quite nice and saturated with very good contrast, I find it way better than any others that I've seen posted online and certainly better than the stock one that comes with the driver.

Here's my profile:

s1rrah_PG278Q.zip 21k .zip file


Anyway ... wanted to gush a bit.


----------



## sav4

@s1rrah glad you like it ?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> So I just finished a session of GTA5(great game btw) and I turned off the MSAA/TXAA and turned on FXAA. The differences I noticed in the quality are as follows...
> 
> 1. The grass/trees and foliage in general just looks much better with the stronger AA turned on, there's no question about it.
> 2. Some jaggies become apparent on distant objects.
> 
> Besides the two things I mentioned above, the picture does lose some fidelity but it isn't actually very noticeable. The FPS I gained on the other hand was tremendous. In area where I would get 45fps with MSAA I now had 75fps with FXAA. In the sandy shores part of the game I was at 60--80fps so I would say 70fps average. This is an increase of 15-20fps. In this game with Gsync on I don't see a huge difference between 60 and 80 fps but just about anything under 55fps is very noticeable and 45fps is just plain terrible (even though 45fps with Gsync is better than 85fps without Gsync).
> In Los Santos I saw my fps even higher than in sandy shores (which is weird since Los Santos is the one with all the big buildings).
> So, while I do like the quality of the foliage much more with MSAA/TXAA, I will not be playing with it on because the performance hit is just not worth it.
> Also, you can turn off Reflection MSAA , it's practically worthless.
> 
> Now on to the FPS you are getting that I did not believe you about. There are a few things I did not consider when I said that and having thought about them now I do believe you. They are as follows...
> 
> 1. I did not know you overclocked your cards over the factory OC. My MSI 780 Ti gaming are not OC'd beyond the factory OC, which is something like 1084 stock/1124 boost.
> 2. You have a better CPU than me and it is overclocked as well. My CPU is the i5 4670k and it isn't overclocked. I don't think this makes a big difference here though.
> 3. The top card in my setup (GPU 1) runs at 83 degrees when both cards are at full load and because of this I'm pretty sure it is throttling down a little bit to stay at that temp. Basically, instead of getting the 1124 boost, it drops to 1084 or w.e. It doesn't drop by a lot but I'm pretty sure that's what it's doing. I had these two cards in a different case before (Corsair Carbide 500R) and that case had great airflow, lots of holes everywhere and a side fan. When these cards were both at full load the top card never exceeded 80 degrees. I got a 140MM fan the other day and I am going to install it on the side panel to blow on the GPUs and this should give me the same results as I had in the Corsair case.
> 
> So yea, maybe between your overclock on the cards and your CPU and my throttling you are getting more FPS than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes sense.
> 
> I am actually in the same boat as you in that, I don't have the cash to buy anything right now =/ but I wouldn't buy anything just now anyway. While I gather the funds for my next upgrade(s) I will see what happens. With the new AMD Fury GPU coming next week we may see price cuts on the 980 Ti. The other option (and probably the smarter one) would be to wait for Pascal. I really hate what Nvidia does to customers though. We paid a lot of frikkin money for these video cards just last year and as soon as they launched their maxwell they practically said ok well **** you Kepler guys buy maxwell. I mean did they not officially state that they are no longer going to be updating Kepler? the 780 Ti has the potential to be nearly as fast as the 980 but right now, it is slower than the 970 in most games. I feel like if I do end up buying two 980 Ti I will just end up regretting it when pascal comes out and they do the same crap. Anyway...
> 
> One last thing here. I am going to read some more about that Acer monitor but so far what I'm seeing is that the colors are much better than the Swift. Honestly, if I had to choose right now I'd go with the Acer. I love how the swift looks, the Acer doesn't even come close there. I really like 3D vision and am happy that the Swift has the capability and at 1440p on top of that BUT... right now 3D just doesn't agree with me. SLI not working in most games when the 3D is on and the convergence crap just does not work properly, I'm always getting ghosting all over the place (double image w.e its called). It's just totally broken for me right now which really sucks. I tried it in GTA the other day and although the game looked amazing in 3D, I wouldn't play with it on right now. At first it looked like SLI was working fine and I was at 60fps but then when I started driving around the city both cards dropped to about 50% usage and my fps got cut in half. The other thing was with the convergence, man do I really hate this crap. At first I thought I had it set and was good to go, everything looked good, and then I went outside and for some reason there were those double images again on signs and buildings, high up stuff not people or cars or anything close to the ground really. After I reset the game for something it got much worse. I could not even get the convergence back to the way it was before, forget about making it better. I never had any of these problems when I used the 3D vision with this monitor before. Which is a long time ago.
> 
> So bottomline is, at this point I don't have the cash to buy anything, which is good for me cuz I would probably order stuff today if I had it lol. While I save up the money I'm going to watch the GPU wars and well hell, monitor wars as well. I'm sure Asus will answer back with its own version of that Predator monitor and it will look better and maybe I'll get that. It just sucks that I spent so much money on all this stuff and already want to upgrade lol. Hopefully I can sell my current toys if I end up upgrading. I never used ebay before


1. MSI 780 Ti Gaming, 83C, ok this is probably because youre running non-reference blower cards which are dumping 700W+ worth of heat into your case, and probably not because youre unaware or are not using a custom fan algorithm via MSI Afterburner or Precision X (i.e. have the fans run at 100% RPM when they hit 70C etc.) as this was my experience with the original ACX coolers on my pair of 780 Ti, which I promptly rectified by swapping them out (retaining the mid-plates though, critically important to keep VRM / MOSFET cool with this approach) for NZXT Kraken G10's mated to Corsair H55's with two fan's push-pull. I too was seeing 85C on the primary in certain games and applications, even in a case with stellar airflow (Corsair Air 540), now, the core temps have dropped 35C same games and applications, and I've increased my overclocking headroom by a good 26-39MHz, oh and no more ACX coolers screaming under full song, system is nearly inaudible, especially if I turn the fans down from 60 to 50% (sacrificing a few degrees celsius, but temps still seldom exceed 55C at the most, and I'm talking HOURS upon hours of 100% load on both GPU's, all of it is pushed out of the case as I will show with one of my last post-build videos below).

Air 540 Hybrid Cooling:






Previous system configuration on air:






Now as I state in my Hybrid update, the rationale for going the AIO route, the simplicity and reduced cost vs. a fully custom loop, has been nearly completely negated by the level of actual complexity and costs with the finished build (copper heat-sinks galore, custom side-panel fan, additional 120mm fans on the AIO's for push pull etc. etc.) BUT, and a big BUT here, the beauty of this approach is that unlike water-blocks, this system is COMPLETELY forward compatible, meaning I could, right now replace the existing 780 Ti's with either Titan X or 980 Ti SLI with zero additional cost as the G10 brackets are compatible with them and many AMD cards as well. I'm hoping this continues with Pascal but based on the images of Pascal, with the GPU in the center of the PCB, I have a feeling this wont be the case.

2. CPU MATTERS. BIG TIME. I'm pushing nearly 17k CPU in Firestrike with this Hexa-core Ivy E MONSTER (server grade) and the performance, in games that have proper multithreading support, is nothing short of breathtaking. Read this DA: Inquistion performance article again on the importance of CPU frequency, hyper-threading and core count (the latter will soon become extremely relevant with the arrival of DX12, i.e. having an i7 5960 will finally possibly equate to performance reflecting eight cores)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3118847

http://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/dragon-age-inquisition-pc-performance-analysis/

I will also post my most recent GTA 5 benchmark Hwinfo64 info to show you what kind of avg. CPU utilization I'm seeing on this thing, it nearly always hits 60%, sometimes even 70% utilization, which is MASSIVE and proper utilization. To give you an idea of average utilization I see in games with poor multi-threading support, I usually see no more than 40% utilization in Planetside 2.



Oh and speaking of GTA 5, I revisited Reflection MSAA in Nvidia's guide, ran the slider back and forth here a few times, and decided to forgo it completely and I picked up 6 FPS on average, bumping my average from ~115 FPS to ~120:

Pass 0, 11.072475, 162.767395, 119.159943
Pass 1, 30.033758, 152.292999, 96.964874
Pass 2, 73.213211, 176.348648, 125.127937
Pass 3, 57.436550, 186.115036, 138.049881
Pass 4, 35.908249, 193.953629, 113.336151

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide#grand-theft-auto-v-reflection-msaa

I was previously running 4x as the guide shows it's inducing a negligible hit, but after going over the images between 4x and Off I really couldn't justify even a 5FPS for such a trivial effect that I may occasionally appreciate. I will run it without reflection MSAA for a while and if I feel that it needs it I will turn it back to 4x (2x there is no discernible difference between that and off and 8x induces to much of a performance hit).

http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/grand-theft-auto-v/grand-theft-auto-v-reflection-msaa-interactive-comparison-1-4x-vs-off.html

Acer monitor. IPS is still better than 10 bit TN in the end. As far as color fidelity goes. BUT. Youre gonna have IPS glow, and youre gonna have a slower panel overall with noticeably less response time and ghosting and everything else. It isn't simply superior, to 8 bit TN absolutely I would take IPS with it's flaws over the washed colors of 8 bit TN, BUT, the Swift's 10 bit TN, REALLY bridges the gap between crap color and a fast monitor. It looks about 90% as good as IPS, without the glow and with significantly faster response time and the ability to do 3D Vision. Even though 3D Vision is dying / dead there is a HUGE existing library that works fine with it, even if you have to reanimate an older driver, and lets not forget the 3D movies which are absolutely awesome! You will not seen any more 3D movies on the Acer! Having recently viewed Dawn of the Planet of the Pes, Gravity, Captain America: Winter Soldier, Iron Man 3, Transformers 3, Guardians of the Galaxy etc. etc. etc. I can't imagine viewing them in 2D, the 3D BLOWS 2D TO SMITHEREENS. Many games this is also still the case, if you have yet to, YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST PLAY TOMB RAIDER 2014 IN 3D VISION. Night and day difference. 3D ANNIHILATES 2D, but ONLY when it is done right, with proper utilization, without the ghosting and other crap, at least not to the extent that it is unbearable.

Also, I don't know if youre aware but you can fine tune some of the ghosting out by adjusting convergence a little via Ctrl+F6 and Ctrl+F5 after enabling in game adjustments via Nvidia Control Panel.

3D Vision, it's virtually dead. I LOVE IT. But yes, the compromises to be made, with the ghosting of distant objects, is hard to accept. I had been previously playing Talos Principle in 3D Vision up until recent and tried it at 120-144Hz 2D (my system actually pushed Talos Principle at 144FPS most of the time, completely maxed out, one of the few games that stays at this high of an FPS) and the SMOOTHNESS was so amazing compared to a V-Sync managed 60 FPS 3D that I have to say, in all fairness, that I like the smooth fluidity of 2D at 120 FPS vs. 3D at 60 FPS, and this is extremely hard to say as the 3D in certain games (Tomb Raider, Metro: LL, Max Payne 3, Alien: Isolation, Shadows of Mordor etc.) has been so completely mind-blowing.

Some games you have to attend the 3D Vision forum (link below) religiously to wait for the community to attempt to fix certain issues. This was the case with Shadows of Mordor and Alien : Isolation, both of which required running with certain drivers and using fixes acquired from Helix's blogspot:

http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2014/11/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-dx11-3d.html

Which leads me to the issue with GTA and 3D Vision. You seeing only 50% GPU utilization isn't actually an SLI and 3D Vision issue at all, it's because 3D Vision has been completely abandoned by Nvidia that games, even ones that are "3D Vision Ready" such as GTA 5 is supposed to be, are so unoptimized and neglected that in its current state it is inducing some kind of CPU bottleneck in GTA 5 as I pointed out here in this thread:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/825678/gta-v-problems-amp-solutions-list-please-keep-gta-discussion-here-/?offset=314#4515874

My CPU utilization drops from an average of 55% in 2D to 30% in 3D in GTA 5, which then results in lower frames and the GPU's being used less, which any casual observer not monitoring CPU utilization would say "it must be an issue with 3D Vision and SLI" but in reality the low GPU utilization is because of the CPU bottleneck. Not only does your CPU push your GPU's, (CPU is ESPECIALLY important with SLI, not to mention adequate PCIe lanes) but as this example illustrates, if you have a CPU bottleneck and the game can't render fast enough your GPU's take a nap! They will only work hard if the CPU can push the world at them at a pace they demand! I have this problem in Planetside 2 which I have to run off of a single 780 Ti because of virtually non-existent SLI optimization and large fights (and everything else, this game had so much promise!), I can be seeing 45 FPS with my GPU utilization sitting at 60%!

GPU: "CPU doesn't / can't work, so I'm gonna take a nap".

980 Ti. For us my friend 980 TI ISN'T AN UPGRADE. We will be pissing away our money. No exaggeration here: Top-Tier Pascal will be AT LEAST 100% faster than top-tier Maxwell. AT LEAST. Look at the following road-map image, see where Pascal is? Let's go over this again. SIXTEEN NANO-METER'S DUDE. Maxwell and Kepler are both 28nm. We're talking about nearly halving the process size and hence a DOUBLING of compute power within the same amount of silicon real-estate completely irrespective of other development's aside from process size.

Pascal could possibly be 200% faster than Maxwell.

HELL NVIDIA THEMSELVES SAID 10X FASTER THAN MAXWELL.

Look again, especially the road-map image:

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-features-mixed-precision-3d-memory-nvlink/

YES, 980 Ti is nearly twice as fast as 780 Ti. BUT WHAT'S ONLY A YEAR ON THE HORIZON PROMISES TO BE 4X OR MORE FASTER FOR THE SAME AMOUNT OF QUID.

780 Ti SLI to single 980 Ti is NO UPGRADE.

780 Ti SLI to single 1080 Ti is 2x the compute power in a single GPU FOR THE SAME PRICE.

SIMPLY WAIT ONE YEAR.

You have to be either partially ******ed, or too rich to care, to pick up 980 Ti right now with the promise of Pascal only a year away.....

My $ .02.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I think I'll look around for a used one I thought I saw a few swift around for sale here


If you can wait a few weeks I should have my replacement back from Asus, if it is in perfect working condition, and I mean, ZERO dead-pixels etc. I will post it up here for sale for around $550 shipped (FIRM), with a money back guarantee (will post on ebay, I have over 300 100% positive feedback there) as I am currently using a spare I picked up in anticipation of a lengthy RMA process with Asus. Give it two weeks to a month and I should be posting it for sale. PM me from time to time and I will keep you apprised if youre interested.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I just today got a SWIFT today and oh dear lord, here is my jubilant and celebratory essay!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using a Samsung S27850D 1440p 60hz PLS screen and a Benq XL2420T 1080p 120hz TN screen, mounted side by side for the past 1.5 years or more; it's been a great set up where I use the 1440p PLS screen for desktop usage and most games other than twitchy FPS like Hawken and CS:GO ... for the FPS stuff requiring maximum frames per second and response times, I would always switch over to the 1080p Benq.
> 
> But for the past month I've been really wanting to either one, upgrade my dual GTX980's to dual Titan X's or two, get a 1440p G-SYNC screen so I could play *all* titles at 1440p, since I *vastly* prefer 1440p over 1080p for everything, especially games, but the Samsung just doesn't cut it in regards to response times and input lag; I thought the dual Titan X's would make my 1440p PLS screen better to play on; so I ordered them and then immediately canceled ... the investment just didn't seem to be worth the gain in frames per second and I had a nagging doubt that it would really make much difference on the PLS Samsung screen (which just isn't made for gaming).
> 
> So I then decided to buy a 1440p G-Sync screen and since I'm Nvidia, my main two choices were the Acer "Predator" IPS screen or the ROG Swift ...
> 
> I hate Acer products, always have; I find them cheap and poorly designed and so, even though I really enjoy the naturally superior color performance of IPS/PLS, I just couldn't bring myself to purchase the Acer (not to mention the MAJOR static about quality control with that product).
> 
> And having read some of the recent banter around the improved ROG Swift screens, and since my local MicroCenter had 10 units in stock, I decided this weekend to go ahead and buy one for testing out...
> 
> And having had it set up, calibrated and running next two my Samsung 1440p PLS screen now for about three hours?
> 
> HOLY @#$#$%@%!!!!!
> 
> I think certain of you might know what I say (as a first time 1440p, 144hz G-SYNC user) when I say I was almost choked up at how gorgeous 1440p gaming was with this thing.
> 
> I mean ... not even describable.
> 
> I am FREAKED by this panel and so STOKED that I didn't drop $2k on the dual Titan X's which might have given me 15fps jump in about everything (and would have still been laggy as hell on the Samsung PLS screen).
> 
> After playing Crysis 3, MAXXED across the board? Just as silky smooth as you please? I knew I would be keeping it ... and I'm so freakin' relieved that I won't ever have to play at 1080p again! Man ... what a game changer. I used to always have to switch over to my 1080p Benq screen for CS:GO or any other competitive FPS games but that's now a thing of the past
> 
> I realized I had just spent $800 on an upgrade that would allow my dual 980's to work well past the release of Pascal next year should I chose to keep them that long ... I simply could not make Crysis 3 stutter, choke or do anything but play perfectly smooth no matter what I threw at it (at MAX settings, mind you); that is just freaky as all get out.
> 
> Continuing the Crysis 3 example ... the Samsung PLS screen is far richer, far more dense in it's blacks and overall color fidelity ... but the SWIFT is by no means bad in this regard and completely OWNS the PLS screen in regards to fluidity and control; I've really seen nothing like it on a 1440p screen with gaming.
> 
> ...
> 
> The panel is about the best TN panel as I've used ... just as good as the Benq XL2420T, which again, is among the top TN panels I've ever seen (it's a stupidly good 1080p gaming panel and I'll be keeping it for use with my GS70 Stealth Pro laptop at work.
> 
> There is ZERO backlight bleed, and zero dead pixels.
> 
> The manufacture date is January 2015, btw and for what it's worth.
> 
> Out of the box, the SWIFT was a bit "washed out" but after some calibration and tweaking of the OSD, I've got it looking decently saturated and far better than prior to calibration; it certainly doesn't have the contrast and color saturation of the Samsung PLS screen next to it but it's coming close enough to be comfortably used for desktop use should I chose and looks fantastic with movies and online streaming video content. The Samsung PLS screen looks almost cartoonishly saturated in contrast but that's just the PLS tech.
> 
> I'll be using the Samsung for desktop/image editing/video work and the SWIFT for gaming, TV and, oddly enough, movies ... where I honestly prefer the SWIFT's much more intense brightness to the Samsung's more dark looking image.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I highly recommend trying the attached ICC/ICM profile; I'm not sure how it will work with the 3D users but for me and simply to get desktop usage looking quite nice and saturated with very good contrast, I find it way better than any others that I've seen posted online and certainly better than the stock one that comes with the driver.
> 
> Here's my profile:
> 
> s1rrah_PG278Q.zip 21k .zip file
> 
> 
> Anyway ... wanted to gush a bit.


Welcome to the Swift! I know I absolutely love mine to death. Zero Issues and loving G-Sync and 3D Vision at 2560x1440! I will try out your profile, how exactly do I apply it?


----------



## thrgk

Yea think ill grab a used one, i posted a WTB in sale section so hopefully, these seem awesome


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> If you can wait a few weeks I should have my replacement back from Asus, if it is in perfect working condition, and I mean, ZERO dead-pixels etc. I will post it up here for sale for around $550 shipped (FIRM), with a money back guarantee (will post on ebay, I have over 300 100% positive feedback there) as I am currently using a spare I picked up in anticipation of a lengthy RMA process with Asus. Give it two weeks to a month and I should be posting it for sale. PM me from time to time and I will keep you apprised if youre interested.
> Welcome to the Swift! I know I absolutely love mine to death. Zero Issues and loving G-Sync and 3D Vision at 2560x1440! I will try out your profile, how exactly do I apply it?


This is the process for windows 7 ... it's pretty much the same for Windows 8/8.1 as well ...

http://www.7tutorials.com/how-install-color-profile


----------



## Dienz

Hi! I just submitted my entry! My wife bought me one for father's day, and it's one hell of an upgrade over my previous monitor (Dell U2410). This thing is awesome


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> This is the process for windows 7 ... it's pretty much the same for Windows 8/8.1 as well ...
> 
> http://www.7tutorials.com/how-install-color-profile


Thank-you, I'm off to try it out, I'll report back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Hi! I just submitted my entry! My wife bought me one for father's day, and it's one hell of an upgrade over my previous monitor (Dell U2410). This thing is awesome


Welcome to the Swift club friend! Pretty sure youre going going to love your monitor. Here's some basic adjustments to be made to make it better than out-of-the-box:

Digital Vibrance at 55% (Nvidia Control Panel > Adjust Desktop Color Settings)

Brightness between 20-25, (I like 20)

RGB: 96,98,100

To prevent your GPU from not down-clocking on the desktop: NCP > Change Resolution > Refresh rate: 120Hz

Keep OD on Normal (Overdrive, a monitor setting)


----------



## Dienz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Thank-you, I'm off to try it out, I'll report back.
> Welcome to the Swift club friend! Pretty sure youre going going to love your monitor. Here's some basic adjustments to be made to make it better than out-of-the-box:
> 
> Digital Vibrance at 55% (Nvidia Control Panel > Adjust Desktop Color Settings)
> 
> Brightness between 20-25, (I like 20)
> 
> RGB: 96,98,100
> 
> To prevent your GPU from not down-clocking on the desktop: NCP > Change Resolution > Refresh rate: 120Hz
> 
> Keep OD on Normal (Overdrive, a monitor setting)


Thanks man! It's been pretty awesome so far. Where exactly are those RGB settings? Also, I enabled G-Sync (I have a 980 ti) to work in fullscreen and windowed mode, and the only game I've checked so far was Diablo 3. I disabled V-sync and the max background / foreground fps (in d3, that is) as well as set my refresh to 144hz using the monitor's buttons... however, I'm not able to tell if G-Sync is actually working! In-game framerate is 225 or so.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I just today got a SWIFT today and oh dear lord, here is my jubilant and celebratory essay!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using a Samsung S27850D 1440p 60hz PLS screen and a Benq XL2420T 1080p 120hz TN screen, mounted side by side for the past 1.5 years or more; it's been a great set up where I use the 1440p PLS screen for desktop usage and most games other than twitchy FPS like Hawken and CS:GO ... for the FPS stuff requiring maximum frames per second and response times, I would always switch over to the 1080p Benq.
> 
> But for the past month I've been really wanting to either one, upgrade my dual GTX980's to dual Titan X's or two, get a 1440p G-SYNC screen so I could play *all* titles at 1440p, since I *vastly* prefer 1440p over 1080p for everything, especially games, but the Samsung just doesn't cut it in regards to response times and input lag; I thought the dual Titan X's would make my 1440p PLS screen better to play on; so I ordered them and then immediately canceled ... the investment just didn't seem to be worth the gain in frames per second and I had a nagging doubt that it would really make much difference on the PLS Samsung screen (which just isn't made for gaming).
> 
> So I then decided to buy a 1440p G-Sync screen and since I'm Nvidia, my main two choices were the Acer "Predator" IPS screen or the ROG Swift ...
> 
> I hate Acer products, always have; I find them cheap and poorly designed and so, even though I really enjoy the naturally superior color performance of IPS/PLS, I just couldn't bring myself to purchase the Acer (not to mention the MAJOR static about quality control with that product).
> 
> And having read some of the recent banter around the improved ROG Swift screens, and since my local MicroCenter had 10 units in stock, I decided this weekend to go ahead and buy one for testing out...
> 
> And having had it set up, calibrated and running next two my Samsung 1440p PLS screen now for about three hours?
> 
> HOLY @#$#$%@%!!!!!
> 
> I think certain of you might know what I say (as a first time 1440p, 144hz G-SYNC user) when I say I was almost choked up at how gorgeous 1440p gaming was with this thing.
> 
> I mean ... not even describable.
> 
> I am FREAKED by this panel and so STOKED that I didn't drop $2k on the dual Titan X's which might have given me 15fps jump in about everything (and would have still been laggy as hell on the Samsung PLS screen).
> 
> After playing Crysis 3, MAXXED across the board? Just as silky smooth as you please? I knew I would be keeping it ... and I'm so freakin' relieved that I won't ever have to play at 1080p again! Man ... what a game changer. I used to always have to switch over to my 1080p Benq screen for CS:GO or any other competitive FPS games but that's now a thing of the past
> 
> I realized I had just spent $800 on an upgrade that would allow my dual 980's to work well past the release of Pascal next year should I chose to keep them that long ... I simply could not make Crysis 3 stutter, choke or do anything but play perfectly smooth no matter what I threw at it (at MAX settings, mind you); that is just freaky as all get out.
> 
> Continuing the Crysis 3 example ... the Samsung PLS screen is far richer, far more dense in it's blacks and overall color fidelity ... but the SWIFT is by no means bad in this regard and completely OWNS the PLS screen in regards to fluidity and control; I've really seen nothing like it on a 1440p screen with gaming.
> 
> ...
> 
> The panel is about the best TN panel as I've used ... just as good as the Benq XL2420T, which again, is among the top TN panels I've ever seen (it's a stupidly good 1080p gaming panel and I'll be keeping it for use with my GS70 Stealth Pro laptop at work.
> 
> There is ZERO backlight bleed, and zero dead pixels.
> 
> The manufacture date is January 2015, btw and for what it's worth.
> 
> Out of the box, the SWIFT was a bit "washed out" but after some calibration and tweaking of the OSD, I've got it looking decently saturated and far better than prior to calibration; it certainly doesn't have the contrast and color saturation of the Samsung PLS screen next to it but it's coming close enough to be comfortably used for desktop use should I chose and looks fantastic with movies and online streaming video content. The Samsung PLS screen looks almost cartoonishly saturated in contrast but that's just the PLS tech.
> 
> I'll be using the Samsung for desktop/image editing/video work and the SWIFT for gaming, TV and, oddly enough, movies ... where I honestly prefer the SWIFT's much more intense brightness to the Samsung's more dark looking image.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I highly recommend trying the attached ICC/ICM profile; I'm not sure how it will work with the 3D users but for me and simply to get desktop usage looking quite nice and saturated with very good contrast, I find it way better than any others that I've seen posted online and certainly better than the stock one that comes with the driver.
> 
> Here's my profile:
> 
> s1rrah_PG278Q.zip 21k .zip file
> 
> 
> Anyway ... wanted to gush a bit.


So I installed the profile but I didn't notice any difference? Should I have?


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 1. MSI 780 Ti Gaming, 83C, ok this is probably because youre running non-reference blower cards which are dumping 700W+ worth of heat into your case, and probably not because youre unaware or are not using a custom fan algorithm via MSI Afterburner or Precision X (i.e. have the fans run at 100% RPM when they hit 70C etc.) as this was my experience with the original ACX coolers on my pair of 780 Ti, which I promptly rectified by swapping them out (retaining the mid-plates though, critically important to keep VRM / MOSFET cool with this approach) for NZXT Kraken G10's mated to Corsair H55's with two fan's push-pull. I too was seeing 85C on the primary in certain games and applications, even in a case with stellar airflow (Corsair Air 540), now, the core temps have dropped 35C same games and applications, and I've increased my overclocking headroom by a good 26-39MHz, oh and no more ACX coolers screaming under full song, system is nearly inaudible, especially if I turn the fans down from 60 to 50% (sacrificing a few degrees celsius, but temps still seldom exceed 55C at the most, and I'm talking HOURS upon hours of 100% load on both GPU's, all of it is pushed out of the case as I will show with one of my last post-build videos below).
> 
> Air 540 Hybrid Cooling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous system configuration on air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now as I state in my Hybrid update, the rationale for going the AIO route, the simplicity and reduced cost vs. a fully custom loop, has been nearly completely negated by the level of actual complexity and costs with the finished build (copper heat-sinks galore, custom side-panel fan, additional 120mm fans on the AIO's for push pull etc. etc.) BUT, and a big BUT here, the beauty of this approach is that unlike water-blocks, this system is COMPLETELY forward compatible, meaning I could, right now replace the existing 780 Ti's with either Titan X or 980 Ti SLI with zero additional cost as the G10 brackets are compatible with them and many AMD cards as well. I'm hoping this continues with Pascal but based on the images of Pascal, with the GPU in the center of the PCB, I have a feeling this wont be the case.
> 
> 2. CPU MATTERS. BIG TIME. I'm pushing nearly 17k CPU in Firestrike with this Hexa-core Ivy E MONSTER (server grade) and the performance, in games that have proper multithreading support, is nothing short of breathtaking. Read this DA: Inquistion performance article again on the importance of CPU frequency, hyper-threading and core count (the latter will soon become extremely relevant with the arrival of DX12, i.e. having an i7 5960 will finally possibly equate to performance reflecting eight cores)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3118847
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/dragon-age-inquisition-pc-performance-analysis/
> 
> I will also post my most recent GTA 5 benchmark Hwinfo64 info to show you what kind of avg. CPU utilization I'm seeing on this thing, it nearly always hits 60%, sometimes even 70% utilization, which is MASSIVE and proper utilization. To give you an idea of average utilization I see in games with poor multi-threading support, I usually see no more than 40% utilization in Planetside 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking of GTA 5, I revisited Reflection MSAA in Nvidia's guide, ran the slider back and forth here a few times, and decided to forgo it completely and I picked up 6 FPS on average, bumping my average from ~115 FPS to ~120:
> 
> Pass 0, 11.072475, 162.767395, 119.159943
> Pass 1, 30.033758, 152.292999, 96.964874
> Pass 2, 73.213211, 176.348648, 125.127937
> Pass 3, 57.436550, 186.115036, 138.049881
> Pass 4, 35.908249, 193.953629, 113.336151
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide#grand-theft-auto-v-reflection-msaa
> 
> I was previously running 4x as the guide shows it's inducing a negligible hit, but after going over the images between 4x and Off I really couldn't justify even a 5FPS for such a trivial effect that I may occasionally appreciate. I will run it without reflection MSAA for a while and if I feel that it needs it I will turn it back to 4x (2x there is no discernible difference between that and off and 8x induces to much of a performance hit).
> 
> http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/grand-theft-auto-v/grand-theft-auto-v-reflection-msaa-interactive-comparison-1-4x-vs-off.html
> 
> Acer monitor. IPS is still better than 10 bit TN in the end. As far as color fidelity goes. BUT. Youre gonna have IPS glow, and youre gonna have a slower panel overall with noticeably less response time and ghosting and everything else. It isn't simply superior, to 8 bit TN absolutely I would take IPS with it's flaws over the washed colors of 8 bit TN, BUT, the Swift's 10 bit TN, REALLY bridges the gap between crap color and a fast monitor. It looks about 90% as good as IPS, without the glow and with significantly faster response time and the ability to do 3D Vision. Even though 3D Vision is dying / dead there is a HUGE existing library that works fine with it, even if you have to reanimate an older driver, and lets not forget the 3D movies which are absolutely awesome! You will not seen any more 3D movies on the Acer! Having recently viewed Dawn of the Planet of the Pes, Gravity, Captain America: Winter Soldier, Iron Man 3, Transformers 3, Guardians of the Galaxy etc. etc. etc. I can't imagine viewing them in 2D, the 3D BLOWS 2D TO SMITHEREENS. Many games this is also still the case, if you have yet to, YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST PLAY TOMB RAIDER 2014 IN 3D VISION. Night and day difference. 3D ANNIHILATES 2D, but ONLY when it is done right, with proper utilization, without the ghosting and other crap, at least not to the extent that it is unbearable.
> 
> Also, I don't know if youre aware but you can fine tune some of the ghosting out by adjusting convergence a little via Ctrl+F6 and Ctrl+F5 after enabling in game adjustments via Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> 3D Vision, it's virtually dead. I LOVE IT. But yes, the compromises to be made, with the ghosting of distant objects, is hard to accept. I had been previously playing Talos Principle in 3D Vision up until recent and tried it at 120-144Hz 2D (my system actually pushed Talos Principle at 144FPS most of the time, completely maxed out, one of the few games that stays at this high of an FPS) and the SMOOTHNESS was so amazing compared to a V-Sync managed 60 FPS 3D that I have to say, in all fairness, that I like the smooth fluidity of 2D at 120 FPS vs. 3D at 60 FPS, and this is extremely hard to say as the 3D in certain games (Tomb Raider, Metro: LL, Max Payne 3, Alien: Isolation, Shadows of Mordor etc.) has been so completely mind-blowing.
> 
> Some games you have to attend the 3D Vision forum (link below) religiously to wait for the community to attempt to fix certain issues. This was the case with Shadows of Mordor and Alien : Isolation, both of which required running with certain drivers and using fixes acquired from Helix's blogspot:
> 
> http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2014/11/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-dx11-3d.html
> 
> Which leads me to the issue with GTA and 3D Vision. You seeing only 50% GPU utilization isn't actually an SLI and 3D Vision issue at all, it's because 3D Vision has been completely abandoned by Nvidia that games, even ones that are "3D Vision Ready" such as GTA 5 is supposed to be, are so unoptimized and neglected that in its current state it is inducing some kind of CPU bottleneck in GTA 5 as I pointed out here in this thread:
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/825678/gta-v-problems-amp-solutions-list-please-keep-gta-discussion-here-/?offset=314#4515874
> 
> My CPU utilization drops from an average of 55% in 2D to 30% in 3D in GTA 5, which then results in lower frames and the GPU's being used less, which any casual observer not monitoring CPU utilization would say "it must be an issue with 3D Vision and SLI" but in reality the low GPU utilization is because of the CPU bottleneck. Not only does your CPU push your GPU's, (CPU is ESPECIALLY important with SLI, not to mention adequate PCIe lanes) but as this example illustrates, if you have a CPU bottleneck and the game can't render fast enough your GPU's take a nap! They will only work hard if the CPU can push the world at them at a pace they demand! I have this problem in Planetside 2 which I have to run off of a single 780 Ti because of virtually non-existent SLI optimization and large fights (and everything else, this game had so much promise!), I can be seeing 45 FPS with my GPU utilization sitting at 60%!
> 
> GPU: "CPU doesn't / can't work, so I'm gonna take a nap".
> 
> 980 Ti. For us my friend 980 TI ISN'T AN UPGRADE. We will be pissing away our money. No exaggeration here: Top-Tier Pascal will be AT LEAST 100% faster than top-tier Maxwell. AT LEAST. Look at the following road-map image, see where Pascal is? Let's go over this again. SIXTEEN NANO-METER'S DUDE. Maxwell and Kepler are both 28nm. We're talking about nearly halving the process size and hence a DOUBLING of compute power within the same amount of silicon real-estate completely irrespective of other development's aside from process size.
> 
> Pascal could possibly be 200% faster than Maxwell.
> 
> HELL NVIDIA THEMSELVES SAID 10X FASTER THAN MAXWELL.
> 
> Look again, especially the road-map image:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-features-mixed-precision-3d-memory-nvlink/
> 
> YES, 980 Ti is nearly twice as fast as 780 Ti. BUT WHAT'S ONLY A YEAR ON THE HORIZON PROMISES TO BE 4X OR MORE FASTER FOR THE SAME AMOUNT OF QUID.
> 
> 780 Ti SLI to single 980 Ti is NO UPGRADE.
> 
> 780 Ti SLI to single 1080 Ti is 2x the compute power in a single GPU FOR THE SAME PRICE.
> 
> SIMPLY WAIT ONE YEAR.
> 
> You have to be either partially ******ed, or too rich to care, to pick up 980 Ti right now with the promise of Pascal only a year away.....
> 
> My $ .02.


Ok you must have missed my post where I said I added 2 more fans and the temps went down. I added a second fan (120MM) to the front for intake but this isn't the important one. The important fan is the one I added to the side panel, which is blowing directly on the GPUs. The top card went from staying at 83 degrees and throttling down the core clock speed to staying below 80 degrees and not throttling at all from the addition of this fan. When it's very hot in my room the top card will be 76-80 degrees and will be cooler than that when room temp is cooler. This is perfectly fine for me now. One of these cards by itself runs at around 70-72 degrees at full load and that's when it's not pulling in hot air from a second card below it so for SLI this is pretty good. The reference blowers keep a single card at 83 degrees and don't come overclocked. From what I've been told, a custom liquid cooling solution costs anywhere from $700 to $1000 and requires maintenance every few months which is ridiculous. I've never heard of someone putting an AIO on their GPU before but then again I don't know all that much about this stuff. That sounds reasonable though and if your temps are that low then that's great and might be something I would consider doing. Also, I have the Noctua NH-D14, big air cooler and that does blow hot air into the case. The hottest I've ever seen my CPU is 65 degrees. If I used an AiO cooler instead of this Noctua, would my GPU temps be lower or not really?

Everything I've read about gaming rigs and the roll the CPU plays in them is that it's important to have a CPU that does not bottleneck your GPU but beyond that it is marginal at best.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-cpu-review-overclock,3106-4.html

Diminishing Returns Kick In:

CPUs priced over $240 offer rapidly diminishing returns when it comes to gaming performance. As such, we have a hard time recommending anything more expensive than the Core i5-4690K, especially since this multiplier-unlocked processor is easy to tune up to 4.3 GHz or so with the right cooler.

We have seen a small handful of titles benefit from Hyper-Threaded Core i7 processors, though. Because we believe this is a trend that will continue as developers optimize their software, we're including the Xeon E3-1231v3 as an honorable mention at $260 and the Core i7-4790K, now selling for $340. In a vast majority of games, they won't demonstrate much advantage over the Core i5. But if you're a serious enthusiast who wants some future-proofing and values threaded application performance, these processors may be worth the extra money.

If future titles start utilizing these cores/hyper threading and w.e else the more expensive CPUs have to offer, and actually provided a decent boost in performance than sure I'd agree with you on that but as of right now the difference in performance between my CPU and yours is almost non-existant, in games that is.

Yea, like I said you can safely turn off Reflection MSAA.

The Swift is an 8bit panel, not a 10bit panel. I believe 10bit is reserved for the fancier panel types like IPS. I've heard about IPS glow/ghosting and all those issues but I've never experienced it as I've never had an IPS monitor. The new panels they are making with 144hz refresh/4MS are supposed to take care of that ghosting issue though. As for IPS glow, I've never seen it for myself but I have an idea of what it might be. Check out this picture of the Swift/Predator side by side... http://i.imgur.com/LltrRFc.jpg the color of the Acer looks a bit deeper than the Swift but all the light sources on the Acer are glowing too bright, so bright in fact that you can't even really see the picture as it's meant to be seen. The Swift on the other hand has no such glow and you can clearly see what you are supposed to.
That glow is definitely an issue no doubt about it but I've always wanted a monitor with IPS colors. I doubt I'd ever get the Acer but I'm interested to see how the Asus IPS Swift will turn out. In the end I'm going to have to see how the IPS looks when I'm using it and make the decision if I want it or not.

As for 3D vision. I know my problems with 3D Vision have nothing to do with my hardware, except the monitor itself is supposedly why SLI is not working for me in many games when 3D Vision is turned on, there's actually a large forum somewhere about this exact issue. Nvidia neglecting 3D vision doesn't surprise me at all, in fact I feel that they are staying true to form. It's an exotic item that not many people purchase and it doesn't bring them much revenue so why deal with it. I love 3D but I'm not going to use it until these issues are fixed, if they ever get around to it. I know that you can adjust convergence and I've done it before and it worked just fine but now it's not looking so good. As for 3D movies, I do want to try some but I don't have any 3D movies yet and not even sure how to use 3D vision with movies I'll have to look into that.

As for the 980 Ti... I'm not completely ******ed nor am I partially ******ed and I'm definitely not super rich. If I were to go 980 ti I would only do it if I could get two of them for SLI since obviously one of them is not really an upgrade. It would be good for games like Titanfall and Evolve with their **** SLI profiles but I'm fine with just one 780 Ti in those anyway. Most likely I will not upgrade to 980 Ti SLI because I don't want a repeat of what happened with the 780 Ti however, a year is a long time to wait for something and we don't know how it will be priced or what kind of performance it will give. Nvidia can say it's going to be a million times faster that doesn't make it true and if AMD doesn't have anything to compete with when they release it they will probably price it astronomically. All I said about the 980 Ti is that it truly is much faster than the 780 Ti (nearly double in many games) and that it will be interesting to see if they drop the price and by how much they drop it when the new AMD Fury is released.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Thanks man! It's been pretty awesome so far. Where exactly are those RGB settings? Also, I enabled G-Sync (I have a 980 ti) to work in fullscreen and windowed mode, and the only game I've checked so far was Diablo 3. I disabled V-sync and the max background / foreground fps (in d3, that is) as well as set my refresh to 144hz using the monitor's buttons... however, I'm not able to tell if G-Sync is actually working! In-game framerate is 225 or so.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


When Gsync is on the little light under the bottom right corner of your monitor will be red. Diablo 3 might not be the best game to experience the benefits of Gsync though, I suggest trying a more demanding title like a AAA game. Play with Gsync on for a while and then turn it off and play without it for a while and you will see a huge difference in how smooth the game feels. You will turn Gsync back on and never turn it off again lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Thank-you, I'm off to try it out, I'll report back.
> Welcome to the Swift club friend! Pretty sure youre going going to love your monitor. Here's some basic adjustments to be made to make it better than out-of-the-box:
> 
> Digital Vibrance at 55% (Nvidia Control Panel > Adjust Desktop Color Settings)
> 
> Brightness between 20-25, (I like 20)
> 
> RGB: 96,98,100
> 
> To prevent your GPU from not down-clocking on the desktop: NCP > Change Resolution > Refresh rate: 120Hz
> 
> Keep OD on Normal (Overdrive, a monitor setting)


I've never changed my Digital Vibrance from the default 50% but now I increased it to 55% and I think it looks better from looking at the desktop, I'll know for sure after viewing or playing some content.
20-25 brightness is way too dark I think. I have my monitor brightness set to 44 and the Nvidia brightness set to 50 but I just lowered it to 35 to give it a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I installed the profile but I didn't notice any difference? Should I have?


When I first got the Swift I tried the original profile that was posted on this forum when it was started but I did not see any change in the picture. What exactly is the profile supposed to do?


----------



## conwa

To prevent your GPU from not down-clocking on the desktop: NCP > Change Resolution > Refresh rate: 120Hz

Finally I fixed that problem! Thnx!
Are my games still on 144 hz now or also 120hz?


----------



## MaXimus666

How do you check if you have dead pixels?


----------



## conwa

Can I be added to the list please?


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> To prevent your GPU from not down-clocking on the desktop: NCP > Change Resolution > Refresh rate: 120Hz
> 
> Finally I fixed that problem! Thnx!
> Are my games still on 144 hz now or also 120hz?


Go to Nvidia control panel > manage 3D settings and for Preferred Refresh Rate select "highest available" and hit apply. This will set the refresh rate to 144hz in games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> How do you check if you have dead pixels?


go to deadpixelbuddy.com and select the black screen and make it full screen. get close to the monitor and scan through it, if you see a white dot that is a dead pixel.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Go to Nvidia control panel > manage 3D settings and for Preferred Refresh Rate select "highest available" and hit apply. This will set the refresh rate to 144hz in games.
> go to deadpixelbuddy.com and select the black screen and make it full screen. get close to the monitor and scan through it, if you see a white dot that is a dead pixel.


thanks man


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Thanks man! It's been pretty awesome so far. Where exactly are those RGB settings? Also, I enabled G-Sync (I have a 980 ti) to work in fullscreen and windowed mode, and the only game I've checked so far was Diablo 3. I disabled V-sync and the max background / foreground fps (in d3, that is) as well as set my refresh to 144hz using the monitor's buttons... however, I'm not able to tell if G-Sync is actually working! In-game framerate is 225 or so.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


RGB settings can be found by pressing the monitor's navigation knob and then going to Color Temp and then User Mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> To prevent your GPU from not down-clocking on the desktop: NCP > Change Resolution > Refresh rate: 120Hz
> 
> Finally I fixed that problem! Thnx!
> Are my games still on 144 hz now or also 120hz?


\

Games are still on highest refresh rate available, as indicated in your "Max Refresh Rate" setting under your Global Settings in NVCP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Thanks man! It's been pretty awesome so far. Where exactly are those RGB settings? Also, I enabled G-Sync (I have a 980 ti) to work in fullscreen and windowed mode, and the only game I've checked so far was Diablo 3. I disabled V-sync and the max background / foreground fps (in d3, that is) as well as set my refresh to 144hz using the monitor's buttons... however, I'm not able to tell if G-Sync is actually working! In-game framerate is 225 or so.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


Without the indicator working properly, you will know G-Sync is working when you have no tearing and no stutter. You need to be sure that V-Sync is off in all of your games from now on (in the game's independent settings, not simply NVCP).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*


Yeah you can totally run AIO kit's on your GPU's now, this started around a year ago with NZXT's Kraken G10 kit and now EVGA and Corsair have both followed suit (better kits as they address VRM / MOSFET cooling). I only recommend using NZXT's Kraken G10 kit in conjunction with a non-reference card that has a VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate (I believe they all do) as the included 92mm fan simply blowing on that area is insufficient cooling by itself.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

With a mid-plate with additional heat-sinks the cooling is actually better than a non-reference block as many with the ability to report VRM temperatures have demonstrated.

In my last post I included two post-build video's, one of my PC in it's latest iterative form (side-panel fan, G10's pushing heat out of the case etc.) and having come from the same set-up as you (massive air-cooler, two non-reference GPU coolers dumping 700W of heat into the case) I can say that replacing the Phanteks PH-TC14PE with only a 120mm AIO (Corsair H60 with an additional 120mm fan for push-pull) not performs nearly as well (maybe 3C warmer) but it's pushing the heat out of the case AND I saw an immediate 6C reduction on my primary GPU as moving the hulking air-cooler allowed cool air from the 140mm ceiling fans to cool the primary's back-plate, whereas before the heat was just accumulating there, possibly even exacerbated by the residual heat from the air-cooler sitting not 2mm above it. As I say in the video, yes, backplates aren't simply aesthetic, they actually function as heat-sinks but only if they have adequate airflow across them.

I will post both videos again here for your convenience:

Previous iteration (air cooling): 




Current iteration (hybrid cooling): 




Your understanding of the CPU situation is 100% accurate, with one caveat, this is with 90% of existing titles and with DX11. Crysis 3's Crytek engine, among a handful of other engines, already does what DX12 will do; it sees and uses more than four logical cores (along with DA:I's Frostbite Engine etc such as this comparison between simulated 2, 4, and six core CPU's with HT on and off:

http://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/dragon-age-inquisition-pc-performance-analysis/

I settled on X79 / LGA 2011 socket as I wanted quad-channel memory, more PCIE lanes, and mostly, what was at the time the best motherboard that could be had (enthusiasts consensus, as was the 4930k): Asus Rampage IV Black Edition. At the time there were many issues with Z97 / 1150 socket motherboards:

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2116325/asus-maximus-hero-time-clock-issue.html

Initially I had settled on the i7 4820k, as it could easily attain 4.8GHz and still offered two 16x PCIE lanes for SLI. The IHS (Integrated Heat Sink) design of Ivy E is head-and-shoulders above Ivy Bridge and Haswell (especially 4770 / 4790), allowing for much higher overclocking as well. Peak temps with Ivy E are about 10C or so cooler than Haswell, it's probably the reason I am getting away with a single 120mm radiator at 4.5GHz with a 160W TDP CPU whereas if I was running a 4770k or 4790k this would be ill-advised. Through much deliberation and back-and-forth among other enthusiasts, I was convinced to pay the $200 or so difference between the 4820k and the 4930k as I would be guaranteed some measure of future-proofness with the arrival of DX12 with additional cores waiting to be used with proper multi-threading support. Unlike Haswell E's 5960x actually having eight cores and actually warranting a significantly higher price-tag vs 5930k's six cores, i7 4960x is nearly identical to i7 4930k albeit they are binned and have slightly more cache. Unlike the vast majority of games, which are mostly poorly optimized console ports, synthetic benchmarks, namely 3DMark, show a not insignificant improvement in GPU score attained by a 4930k vs. a 4770k with 780 SLI (about 1k points GPU). Other CPU comparisons I've come across are slightly disingenuous as they compare CPU's using a single GPU which of course is not going to go any faster once it is running at 100%, such as this "comparsion" here:

http://www.techspot.com/review/921-dragon-age-inquisition-benchmarks/page6.html

Anyone with a modicum of intelligence is going to say "RUN THAT TEST AGAIN WITH GTX 980 SLI" and of course there will be a difference once the GPU is no longer the bottleneck.

Up until now, paying up for LGA 2011 over LGA 1150 has not really been a good investment (unless a price can be put on not losing my sanity with the time-clock issue on Z97 boards) , the benches are spectacular, and there is some real performance to be had in games and make absolutely no mistake about it, SLI is faster with more CPU frequency and cores (when they are seen and utilized), higher frequencies made possible by better IHS / heat management, Hyper Threading, quad-channel memory, and two 16x PCIE lanes instead of 2 8x lanes (yes, even if only slightly, it's still faster and adds up in the grand scheme of things). Emphasis on "Up until now". If you've been paying attention, Intel hasn't been releasing multi-core monstrosities for naught, no, they have partnered with and are developing software OS side improvements with Microsoft and Nvidia that will make use of CPU's with greater core count, i.e. Haswell E, Ivy E and Sandy E (DX12, which is a few months away with Win 10)

Other thoughts, I love this motherboard.

More on the debate / comparison:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/107329-i7-4930k-vs-i7-4770k/

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/63119-intel-i7-4930k-i7-4820k-ivy-bridge-e-review-18.html

Thank's for the correction with the Swift, it's 8-bit not 10-bit. Yes that is exactly what IPS glow is, my previous monitor was a 1080p IPS Eizo Foris and the glow from the sun during the day-cycle in Planetside 2 was so strong that I had to turn on the lamp on the side of my monitor whenever it was day, it was like looking at the sun for real lol!

Yeah we will have to wait and see if they manage to make IPS as fast as TN, I don't think they can at a price consumers are willing to bear to be honest, but we shall find out soon enough.

And I wasn't directing my comment about being ******ed for having 780 Ti SLI and wanting 980 TI at you, in fact, I feel like the ****** now because I'm looking at my budget and thinking as to how I'm going to manage $700 for a single G1 Gaming 980 Ti. Having played DA: Inquisition for a little bit I made it to this one section (the crater in the beginning of the game) and I don't know what the hell is going on but I'm seeing stutter at like 85-90FPS! (it happens when the camera is facing the craters epicenter). I've tried literally everything to no avail, with the only think that works is disabling SLI. But then I have like 43-45 FPS and there is a different kind of choppiness (it's called 45 FPS, damn I've been spoiled with 90-120FPS for too long). So I get to add DA: I to the list of games that has poor-to-non-existent SLI support that I've had to endure recently:

Wolfenstein: New Order
The Evil Within
Titanfall
Planetside 2

I AM DONE WITH SLI.

COMPLETELY F'ING DONE.

If I had $700 right now, I would take back everything I said about 980 Ti being an inadvisable purchase that G1 Gaming would be on the way and this SLI BS would be out of my system.

I'm never going SLI again.

Nvidia doesn't want to properly support SLI?

Hey that's too bad for them, no more purchasing two $700 GPU's at a time!

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/805122/is-sli-ever-going-to-improve-not-an-angry-post-/


----------



## SteelPriest

Hey guys,

got my new PG278Q yesterday and having a pretty major issue with it, in 144hz mode (not properly tested in other modes yet). From first use it's having a spectacular (full screen artifacting) failure whenever i open fullscreen a browser window.

After a couple of instances I updated my (AMD) video drivers and it went away, and it played a game perfectly for around an hour... until i rebooted the PC.

The card is a 7970 Ghz Edition, mildly overclocked, watercooled. I've never used the displayport before, so I'm wondering if it might be the card, or the overclock. Interestingly, when i press the power button the PC shuts down normally and the artifacting disappears.

Both GPU and VRMs are all running cool when the failure happens (45/55C respectively).

Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to fix this - don't want to RMA the screen (which is otherwise lovely) if I just have a dodgy card/driver install.

Thanks!


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelPriest*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> got my new PG278Q yesterday and having a pretty major issue with it, in 144hz mode (not properly tested in other modes yet). From first use it's having a spectacular (full screen artifacting) failure whenever i open fullscreen a browser window.
> 
> After a couple of instances I updated my (AMD) video drivers and it went away, and it played a game perfectly for around an hour... until i rebooted the PC.
> 
> The card is a 7970 Ghz Edition, mildly overclocked, watercooled. I've never used the displayport before, so I'm wondering if it might be the card, or the overclock. Interestingly, when i press the power button the PC shuts down normally and the artifacting disappears.
> 
> Both GPU and VRMs are all running cool when the failure happens (45/55C respectively).
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to fix this - don't want to RMA the screen (which is otherwise lovely) if I just have a dodgy card/driver install.
> 
> Thanks!


Try switching to 120hz I vaguely remember a guy having issues with 144hz and amd gpu that it didn't play nice with this screen .


----------



## SteelPriest

Cheers, that's on my list of things to try when i get home.

After a few hours of research I've found quite a few examples of this happening to people with this gen of cards on 144hz. Seems to be either something to do with web browser hardware acceleration dropping the card to a lower power state or 144hz being too stressful for the VRAM overclock when hardware acceleration kicks in. Either way I'm clean installing my drivers, resetting my overclock and saving for a 980ti...


----------



## mikeofthedesert

First of all... Hi. :}

I'm completely new here, and I really hope to be of some usefulness in the future.

For now, introducing myself, I only have a couple of questions abd doubts that the web still didn't manage to answer for me.

My workstation has an ATI Radeon 290 Tri.

* I can't change the refresh rate in any way: 60hz is the standard and if I change it through the options the monitor literally goes crazy and then resets to 60. The Turbo button doesn't work.

* There are very few options for color managements, and the screen almost seems with too "low gamma", if you get what I mean. The recommended settings on the first page really has low brightness, why is that?

I'm sorry to jump right in with questions only, but nonetheless.. It's a pleasure, guys.

Example 311k .jpg file


Test2 247k .jpg file


Edit: I kept trying. The screen really seems to "suck", I don't know why. I can't do anything with only brightness and contrast and EVERYTHING seems washed out.


----------



## braudrist

My Light in Motion LED ring is always red; no matter if G-sync is on / off, in ULMB mode or whether I'm gaming or in Windows desktop. Can anyone confirm this is a driver issue? It doesn't really bother me now at the moment but I just want to make sure that my monitor is not defected. I'm using the 353.12 drivers and I've read that the 347.xx drivers fix the LED issue but I really don't want to downgrade the drivers just to fix the LED.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braudrist*
> 
> My Light in Motion LED ring is always red; no matter if G-sync is on / off, in ULMB mode or whether I'm gaming or in Windows desktop. Can anyone confirm this is a driver issue? It doesn't really bother me now at the moment but I just want to make sure that my monitor is not defected. I'm using the 353.12 drivers and I've read that the 347.xx drivers fix the LED issue but I really don't want to downgrade the drivers just to fix the LED.


it's a driver issue as of the last couple driver releases. i don't believe it will be 'fixed', something to do with nvidia preparing for the Windows 10 environment. i'm too lazy to google it and give you more specific information


----------



## SteelPriest

In case it's useful to anyone, all it took to completely fix my issue was to enable "Unofficial overclocking mode: without PowerPlay support" in MSI Afterburner


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeofthedesert*
> 
> First of all... Hi. :}
> 
> I'm completely new here, and I really hope to be of some usefulness in the future.
> 
> For now, introducing myself, I only have a couple of questions abd doubts that the web still didn't manage to answer for me.
> 
> My workstation has an ATI Radeon 290 Tri.
> 
> * I can't change the refresh rate in any way: 60hz is the standard and if I change it through the options the monitor literally goes crazy and then resets to 60. The Turbo button doesn't work.
> 
> * There are very few options for color managements, and the screen almost seems with too "low gamma", if you get what I mean. The recommended settings on the first page really has low brightness, why is that?
> 
> I'm sorry to jump right in with questions only, but nonetheless.. It's a pleasure, guys.
> 
> Example 311k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Test2 247k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Edit: I kept trying. The screen really seems to "suck", I don't know why. I can't do anything with only brightness and contrast and EVERYTHING seems washed out.


That is a TN panel. It must look washed out if you come from IPS.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braudrist*
> 
> My Light in Motion LED ring is always red; no matter if G-sync is on / off, in ULMB mode or whether I'm gaming or in Windows desktop. Can anyone confirm this is a driver issue? It doesn't really bother me now at the moment but I just want to make sure that my monitor is not defected. I'm using the 353.12 drivers and I've read that the 347.xx drivers fix the LED issue but I really don't want to downgrade the drivers just to fix the LED.


The Light in Motion led RING is always red, you can only switch this on or off via the monitors menus ie. It has nothing to do with drivers etc. (This is the red led RING situated on the base of the stand assembly.)

The tiny power led which is located in the bottom RHS of the bezel is the led that can change colours depending on what mode the monitor is in - although it is now pretty much always stuck on red due to the driver issue as you have mentioned.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> That is a TN panel. It must look washed out if you come from IPS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeofthedesert*
> 
> First of all... Hi. :}
> 
> I'm completely new here, and I really hope to be of some usefulness in the future.
> 
> For now, introducing myself, I only have a couple of questions abd doubts that the web still didn't manage to answer for me.
> 
> My workstation has an ATI Radeon 290 Tri.
> 
> * I can't change the refresh rate in any way: 60hz is the standard and if I change it through the options the monitor literally goes crazy and then resets to 60. The Turbo button doesn't work.
> 
> * There are very few options for color managements, and the screen almost seems with too "low gamma", if you get what I mean. The recommended settings on the first page really has low brightness, why is that?
> 
> I'm sorry to jump right in with questions only, but nonetheless.. It's a pleasure, guys.
> 
> Example 311k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Test2 247k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Edit: I kept trying. The screen really seems to "suck", I don't know why. I can't do anything with only brightness and contrast and EVERYTHING seems washed out.


I'm not sure about the refresh problem as I've never seen that ...

The colors are typical of a TN panel and as far as I've seen, over all the panel quality is in the top end of what a TN panel can do.

Try this attached ICC color profile (load it via Windows Color Management); it drastically improves the color depth and overall contrast when using the monitor for general desktop use:

...

s1rrah_PG278Q.zip 21k .zip file


...

best
Joel


----------



## agisthos

I don't have time to read through 500 pages of this thread, so I apologise if this has been discussed.....

Has anyone attempted to remove the AG coating on this monitor? I am considering it... I have a uniform and clean panel, and don't want to get the new IPS versions. I would rather risk it because this coating is atrocious for reading text and code all day. What were Asus thinking when choosing the AG?


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> I don't have time to read through 500 pages of this thread, so I apologise if this has been discussed.....
> 
> Has anyone attempted to remove the AG coating on this monitor? I am considering it... I have a uniform and clean panel, and don't want to get the new IPS versions. I would rather risk it because this coating is atrocious for reading text and code all day. What were Asus thinking when choosing the AG?


that's the first thing I asked the sales man at shop, I was like, does this monitor have some kind of protective plastic from the factory that the colors look so dull? he said nope. it seems like its the usual garbage matte of ASUS the same that I had in my previous G750JX laptop, it had a matte screen and man, the colors looked as if someone spilled grease all over the screen crappy colors. ASUS cannot make a matte screen. period.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> I don't have time to read through 500 pages of this thread, so I apologise if this has been discussed.....
> 
> Has anyone attempted to remove the AG coating on this monitor? I am considering it... I have a uniform and clean panel, and don't want to get the new IPS versions. I would rather risk it because this coating is atrocious for reading text and code all day. What were Asus thinking when choosing the AG?


hhttp://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer/80

To be honest, I think I'd rather put up with the matte induced crystalization versus a glossy panel that reflects the slightest amount of light, as mentioned in this thread on Vega's AG coating removal method above:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james42519*
> 
> you are looking at the wrong thing. look at how you can't see reflection in matte. that is the whole point. to be able to see the actual screen instead of reflections. also he is adding matte to the screen because of that. if you want a mirror go to the bathroom not your monitor.
> 
> really what one wold you really want to be looking at for hours? i would take the one that has semi matte. yeah they did make semi matte/semi glossy.


In fact, my DTR is an Alienware M18x R2 (i7 3920xm, 680M SLI http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4906451) and I paid for an LCD display that someone had removed the pre-existing highly reflective protective plastic in front of and added a fabricated bezel precisely because it was too reflective and I was using it in public places with a lot of light such as libraries. Even in a dark room it can be an issue though, as the comment above illustrates.


----------



## agisthos

It depends how your room and lighting is setup. I have no problems with reflections on my previous glossy monitors.

If you have a window or light source in front of the monitor position, you will have bad reflections just like that example.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeofthedesert*
> 
> First of all... Hi. :}
> 
> I'm completely new here, and I really hope to be of some usefulness in the future.
> 
> For now, introducing myself, I only have a couple of questions abd doubts that the web still didn't manage to answer for me.
> 
> My workstation has an ATI Radeon 290 Tri.
> 
> * I can't change the refresh rate in any way: 60hz is the standard and if I change it through the options the monitor literally goes crazy and then resets to 60. The Turbo button doesn't work.
> 
> * There are very few options for color managements, and the screen almost seems with too "low gamma", if you get what I mean. The recommended settings on the first page really has low brightness, why is that?
> 
> I'm sorry to jump right in with questions only, but nonetheless.. It's a pleasure, guys.
> 
> Example 311k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Test2 247k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Edit: I kept trying. The screen really seems to "suck", I don't know why. I can't do anything with only brightness and contrast and EVERYTHING seems washed out.


I had good results with pcmonitor profile.
Settings on monitor brightness 35 contrast 50
Nvidia 50 brightness 60 contrast .75 gamma.
Try that and see if it improves it .


----------



## porro

Hey guys,

I returned my first swift because I had a row of dead pixels.

Now I got a new one, no dead pixels at all, but I'm seeing some nasty backlight bleeding. I wonder if I should settle with this one or RMA again... I'm not even sure if I could get a new one just because of the backlight bleeding.

Other than that great monitor!


----------



## mrgamer81

If it's not to bad, keep it as u don't have any dead pixels.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelPriest*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> got my new PG278Q yesterday and having a pretty major issue with it, in 144hz mode (not properly tested in other modes yet). From first use it's having a spectacular (full screen artifacting) failure whenever i open fullscreen a browser window.
> 
> After a couple of instances I updated my (AMD) video drivers and it went away, and it played a game perfectly for around an hour... until i rebooted the PC.
> 
> The card is a 7970 Ghz Edition, mildly overclocked, watercooled. I've never used the displayport before, so I'm wondering if it might be the card, or the overclock. Interestingly, when i press the power button the PC shuts down normally and the artifacting disappears.
> 
> Both GPU and VRMs are all running cool when the failure happens (45/55C respectively).
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction to fix this - don't want to RMA the screen (which is otherwise lovely) if I just have a dodgy card/driver install.
> 
> Thanks!


Set the VIDEO RAM speed to default. The 7970 and the 280x cards (the 6970 does also afaik) have problems when the video memory is overclocked and 1) you are in 144 hz, or 2) video playback or, 3) multi-monitor.


----------



## vladz

Is anyone here around houston texas? Just message me. I have september build no issues,no dead pixel and complete with box for 400$ but you gonna pay the shipment.

Reason for sale= i got acer xb270hu. Thanks!


----------



## toncij

How do you check build date?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> How do you check build date?


Under screen near on button


----------



## s1rrah

Here's a weird experience/success story I've recently had with a Swift purchase...

Two weeks ago I purchased a Swift from my local MicroCenter; upon installing it, I thought it was what I would call perfect, no dead pixels and what I thought was a "bleed free" screen. Yet, in a dark room and at all brightness levels, really, you could see a bit of what I describe as "clouding" straight through the middle 30% of the panel, from left bezel to right; it was maybe a 95% black bit of ghosting which really wasn't glaring or even visible during games unless you really hunted for it. Further, this Swift had been calibrated properly (as all my monitors are).

I didn't take a picture but it looked something like this image I made in photoshop:

...



...

And like I said, I couldn't see it in games much at all.

But still, when playing any game, I could never get the *black levels* of the monitor right; the blacks always looked more like a really dark grey or almost black-charcoal or something. I mean it bugged the hell out of me cause I use about three other TN panels every day (a Benq XL2420T and a couple generic Samsung 1080p panels) and all of them (calibrated as well) presented blacks perfectly ... even what many reviewers describe as "inky blacks." And even when reducing the gamma/brightness down to the absolute minimum via any given games in-game options menu (with Swift settings at 35% Brightness/30% Contrast) ... I could never get the blacks to look nearly as dark and well, black as any of my other TN panels. And overall, the entire color contrast performance just didn't look "right" on the Swift compared to these other TN panels. In fact, for the past week, I've had to reduce every games gamma/brightness settings (in game menu) to the absolute minimum just to approximate black. This ate away at me for an entire week as I gamed on and used these other monitors.

So since I bought the Swift local and since the same MicroCenter store had many more units in stock, I went back today and bought a second one so as to compare the two monitors; my plan being that if the second one was markedly better, then I would return the first one (with the blacks problem).

And after setting up the second one today, and in a completely dark room, I fired up Crysis 3 (a game I absolutely want the blacks to be right in because it's so gorgeously atmospheric) ... and the new monitor was, quite literally, many times over better in regards to black levels and really, color contrast in general. Day and night. The blacks were so black that I actually had to go in to the in game menus and move the brightness slider off it's minimum setting and up about 30% more as the scenes were too dark, too heavy on the blacks. Further, the bright colors were way more bright and contrast was through the roof compared to the first panel. It was dramatic and the entire image/scene looked positively twice as color saturated as the first Swift. I really couldn't believe I was looking at another ROG Swift and not a completely different make of monitor.

I have no idea why this is but I'm stoked because though my TN panels have never equaled the color performance, contrast performance of my IPS/PLS screens, I've still used many TN panels that can come pretty close ... and the fact that the first Swift was so much worse in regards to black levels and contrast when compared to much much cheaper screens I use, just made me think something might be flawed with the panel ... and as my hunch confirmed, the second Swift was like an entirely different monitor.

My Benq XL2420T is probably the best TN panel I've ever used ... many times being my preferred gaming monitor over my other IPS/PLS screens as it's color output and black levels are ridiculously good; this second Swift is damn near as good and is a gaming screen/investment I can very comfortably live with.

...

Anyway ... that slight "clouding" just barely evident in the first panel might have been some clue that there was something wrong with that part of the screen responsible for light/color output and contrast control in general ... I'm not sure. Like I said, it was so slight that it was all but unnoticeable unless you really looked for it and I had thought my first Swift was "perfect." Man was I wrong ...

Anyway, thought folks might find that interesting and maybe others have had similar experiences.

Just returned the first one today ... (shoosh!) ... glad that was all local.


----------



## gagac1971

i am selling my benq xl 2720z for decent amount of money and i will get ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q....
i am dreaming to play whit g sync....the monitor is bloody expensive here in Portugal but i will squeeze my wallet....
i truly hope that i did the wright choise .
i 7 4790k 4.7 ghz 1.25v
asus gtx 980 matrix platinum 1580 mhz.
samsung 840 pro 256 gb
i hope that will do ok whit this monitor...


----------



## Falkentyne

I would keep the XL2720Z and keep it on the side, even if you're going to get the ROG Swift.

The XL2720Z is currently the ONLY non CRT monitor on the market in this class (besides the other Benq monitors, XL2420Z, XL2411Z and XL2430T, which can do the same...the 1440p XL2730Z has a rather serious strobe bug at the moment), that can backlight strobe from 60 hz to 144 hz in 1 hz increments (even 50hz and 51 hz is doable with some difficulty but not with default timings), making this monitor very useful and good for consoles and other applications. ULMB is limited to 85, 100 and 120hz. Lightboost is 100, 110 and 120hz. Eizo turbo 240 officially strobes at 120 hz but can go down to 105 hz (IIRC) via custom refresh rates, but can not strobe at 100hz. I do not know if the LG 24gm77 can strobe at 100hz or not (it strobes at 120hz but has higher input lag than the lightboost/ULMB or benq monitors).

I don't know what firmware you have on it, but if you flash it to V4 firmware, you can unlock a new AMA mode that only applies to blur reduction (too bad it's only available in MBR mode), by setting the AMA to high after blur reduction has been enabled first. This lowers the overdrive RTA overshoot that the benqs have been notorious for since the old lightboost only T series. With the new V4 only AMA mode toggle, you actually --exceed-- the ghosting performance of the Nvidia Lightboost mode on the same monitor, if you drop the contrast to 0 to 10 (only after doing the toggle). Just something worth noting.
(note: Lightboost mode on the famous Asus VG248QE looks better, and no amount of tweaking or even LB mode itself on the XL2720Z can make it look as good as the Asus, especially if you drop the contrast to 0 on the VG248 and use the service menu to drop the overdrive gain from 0F to 0C (try it if you have a VG248--the quality will blow your mind, if you can handle the lack of contrast).

Strobing may not be a big deal to a lot of people, but for those that lived and died by CRT screens, there's just no compromise....


----------



## rauf0

How to lower GPUs states with Multi Display Power Saver, im with 3xROG and whenever i'll try to force it in NVInspector, screen goes black, tried 30,60,80% treshhold, no luck ;(


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm super tempted to order this at the moment, when I order a 980Ti, but haven't decided on which one of those to go for yet


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I'm super tempted to order this at the moment, when I order a 980Ti, but haven't decided on which one of those to go for yet


at this point better wait for PG279Q


----------



## agisthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Here's a weird experience/success story I've recently had with a Swift purchase...
> 
> Two weeks ago I purchased a Swift from my local MicroCenter; upon installing it, I thought it was what I would call perfect, no dead pixels and what I thought was a "bleed free" screen. Yet, in a dark room and at all brightness levels, really, you could see a bit of what I describe as "clouding" straight through the middle 30% of the panel, from left bezel to right; it was maybe a 95% black bit of ghosting which really wasn't glaring or even visible during games unless you really hunted for it. Further, this Swift had been calibrated properly (as all my monitors are).....
> 
> .....But still, when playing any game, I could never get the black levels of the monitor right; the blacks always looked more like a really dark grey or almost black-charcoal or something. I mean it bugged the hell out of me cause I use about three other TN panels every day (a Benq XL2420T and a couple generic Samsung 1080p panels) and all of them (calibrated as well) presented blacks perfectly ... even what many reviewers describe as "inky blacks." And even when reducing the gamma/brightness down to the absolute minimum via any given games in-game options menu (with Swift settings at 35% Brightness/30% Contrast) ... I could never get the blacks to look nearly as dark and well, black as any of my other TN panels. And overall, the entire color contrast performance just didn't look "right" on the Swift compared to these other TN panels. In fact, for the past week, I've had to reduce every games gamma/brightness settings (in game menu) to the absolute minimum just to approximate black. This ate away at me for an entire week as I gamed on and used these other monitors.....


This is a really concerning post. My ROG Swift has excellent uniformity but the black levels are far poorer than my previous Samsung 120hz TN panel.

Was there any difference in the manufacture date of those 2 Swifts you tried?


----------



## s1rrah

Man .. the "gameplus" feature is a godsend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> This is a really concerning post. My ROG Swift has excellent uniformity but the black levels are far poorer than my previous Samsung 120hz TN panel.
> 
> Was there any difference in the manufacture date of those 2 Swifts you tried?


I didn't note the manufacture date ... since they both were from Microcenter, I'd guess they were of the same date of manufacture, though...

I really just thought the Swift had bad color production/black levels ... it was really bugging me that scenes didn't really look black ... Metro games, etc. need this to be right in my opinion. Really happy I took a chance and bought a second one ... it's like a whole other monitor ... on par with my Benq XL2420T almost, which is just insanely good for a TN panel and once properly calibrated ...

I can check the manufacture date later if you like; where is it, exactly?

Best,
Joel


----------



## kalston

My Swift went nuts just now (well could be nvidia drivers too as I saw this on another monitor with display port), everything was a bit fuzzy/blurry & unreadable text. I turned it on and off; no change. I switched the refresh rate... took longer than usual (few seconds rather than instant) but it's all back to normal now. It is hot today but not nearly as hot as it will be tomorrow. Huum, let's see how this goes...

I'm cooling my room as much as I can (no AC here but I do have a big fan running pretty much constantly in summer). Sure as hell was scary, I was taking a nap and had left the monitor on (and it doesn't auto turn off, I've disabled that). I thought I saw it blinking too but really not sure about that as I was so tired.

It's under warranty and the shop is close anyway but I don't have a backup monitor though so I still hope it won't come to that. That would literally ruin my upcoming 2 weeks off


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> at this point better wait for PG279Q


I'm not sure. Well, at least for me it was a no brainer to get it today - TN in it is a fine TN, AG coating.. well, I lived for years with U21711H, I'll live through Swift too.

While I wait for DP 1.3 5K+ or 144Hz wide 1440 (only 75 atm) I'll live with a Swift just fine since I have other IPS(and IPS-like) screens for my color precise work, Retina MacBookPro first, then BenQ FP241W...

After trying 12 monitors during 2014 and 2015 I'm pretty much settled on several things:

1. I want 21:9
2. I want 1440
3. I want more than 60Hz

When that gets out, I'll buy it in a blink. If a high-DPI gets out as 21:9 I'll but it too. But so far high-DPI is not ready. 4K is too low for 1440 scaling, 5K needs 2 cables and GPUs can't run games on it...


----------



## agisthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I can check the manufacture date later if you like; where is it, exactly?
> 
> Best,
> Joel


Its underneath the bottom bezel of the front panel. You can feel the long strip by running your fingers along the front, underneath.

Not directly the bottom, but the next angled surface joining it.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> at this point better wait for PG279Q


Thanks for highlighting that for me, do we have any good information on release date? I don't mind waiting. It looks as though the main difference is the PG279Q is an IPS panel, if I read correctly? That will make leaving my U2311H easier


----------



## toncij

My screen that arrived yesterday is January 2015, bought in Madrid.

Perfect sample, no backlight, pixel or any other problems. Adjusting colors also brought it very, very close to my Dell IPS 5K display and my IGZO IPS UP3214Q, which is insane.

Still it can't be *that* accurate, but color saturation, shades and overal quality are extremely impressive for any display, mind-blowing it is a TN.

The only part where its quality of colors suffers are some shades of some colors for example RGB 39/40/34 is really badly displayed on it and changes vertically in shade, but that is a very "difficult color" for a TN.

Technically, this model is way different than my first-try Swift from start of 2014, which was unusable due to quirks, brightness. Drivers also probably help, but this screen works perfectly fine even in desktop on 144Hz, G-Sync works amazingly good and makes a difference even at high FPS games. It makes it hard to look at "only 60 FPS" after this.

Also, I haven't seen a good TN (a desktop one) for a long time since I use IPS/VA exclusively (from CRT I moved to IPS screens) and laptops are crap, but I must say a TN has several advantages over IPS in terms of this lag-free experience and input lag non-existance. Very noticable.

The only problem is I need more GPUs to run so many monitors now


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> Its underneath the bottom bezel of the front panel. You can feel the long strip by running your fingers along the front, underneath.
> 
> Not directly the bottom, but the next angled surface joining it.


Mine is January 2015 ...

...

Just managed to get a literally perfect Acer XB370HU IPS and now I'm trying to talk myself in to keeping both the Acer and the SWIFT ... they both are fantastic but the Swift is clearly/technically a better competitive FPS monitor ... (I love the gameplus crosshair for CS:Go ... almost like cheating) ... but the Acer IPS screen is just ludicrously beautiful in regards to colors ... while being visibly just a teensy bit laggy feeling compared to the Swift.

I think I'm going to run them both side by side for the next few weeks and then either keep the Swift or take it back to Microcenter (I've still got a month return window since I just picked it up this past weekend)...


----------



## agisthos

You mean the Acer XB270HU ?

Thankyou for the update on FPS gaming comparison between these two. It looks like the IPS 4ms delay is noticeable with shooters, which is exactly what I wanted to know...

Or do you mean laggy as regards to input lag, not motion blur?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> You mean the Acer XB270HU ?
> 
> Thankyou for the update on FPS gaming comparison between these two. It looks like the IPS 4ms delay is noticeable with shooters, which is exactly what I wanted to know...
> 
> Or do you mean laggy as regards to input lag, not motion blur?


Yes ... I mis typed the Acer model number....

There's just a bit more noticeable "blur" when moving fast, I would assume this is due to the 4ms delay as opposed to ROGs 1ms ... the Acer is still damned impressive being that it's an IPS Screen and truth be told it plays twitchy FPS type games just fine (100x) better than a typical 60hz IPS ... but the SWIFT is just *so* damn fast ...

Still, even with this really decent Swift panel, the TN screen just doesn't have the ridiculous saturation and contrast of the Acer's panel ... it's really pretty phenomenal ...

But if absolute speed is your concern then the SWIFT is the winner. That said, since I play more single player, immersive type stuff ... I'll def be keeping the Acer and possibly, if I'm really stupid, the SWIFt too ... LOL ... $1700+ in desktop monitors, though ... UGH! ... that's a hard pill to swallow ...

EDIT: also .. I've got some really decent side by side shots of this newer, much better SWIFT sitting next to the Acer IPS screen ... with some really high contrast images mirrored on both ... it's freakish how close to the IPS color/contrast this newer SWIFT is ... I'll post them in a bit ... the SWIFT is every bit of 95+% of the color/contrast performance of the IPS screen ... which is pretty amazing ...


----------



## s1rrah

*EDIT:*

For some really decent side by side comparison photos of the SWIFT vs the new Acer IPS display, *GO HERE.*


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Yes ... I mis typed the Acer model number....
> 
> There's just a bit more noticeable "blur" when moving fast, I would assume this is due to the 4ms delay as opposed to ROGs 1ms ... the Acer is still damned impressive being that it's an IPS Screen and truth be told it plays twitchy FPS type games just fine (100x) better than a typical 60hz IPS ... but the SWIFT is just *so* damn fast ...
> 
> Still, even with this really decent Swift panel, the TN screen just doesn't have the ridiculous saturation and contrast of the Acer's panel ... it's really pretty phenomenal ...
> 
> But if absolute speed is your concern then the SWIFT is the winner. That said, since I play more single player, immersive type stuff ... I'll def be keeping the Acer and possibly, if I'm really stupid, the SWIFt too ... LOL ... $1700+ in desktop monitors, though ... UGH! ... that's a hard pill to swallow ...
> 
> EDIT: also .. I've got some really decent side by side shots of this newer, much better SWIFT sitting next to the Acer IPS screen ... with some really high contrast images mirrored on both ... it's freakish how close to the IPS color/contrast this newer SWIFT is ... I'll post them in a bit ... the SWIFT is every bit of 95+% of the color/contrast performance of the IPS screen ... which is pretty amazing ...


You also have January 2015 model?

Because it is really impressive how good mine is. It has some issues with some colors due to vertical loss of quality (horizontal is not nearly as bad) but for anything but text on uniform colors, it is awesome.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You also have January 2015 model?
> 
> Because it is really impressive how good mine is. It has some issues with some colors due to vertical loss of quality (horizontal is not nearly as bad) but for anything but text on uniform colors, it is awesome.


Yes ... Jan 2015 ... hands down one of the best TN panels I've used ...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Yes ... Jan 2015 ... hands down one of the best TN panels I've used ...


Originally it came factory set to an insane contrast and brightness level that really makes it look washed out and eats into text. Reducing both significantly greatly helped with not only text but colors too. Compared to one of the best screens money can buy (Dell UP2715K) it really is good. Of course, it is not as good as it, but... the panel speed is great for gamers.


----------



## porro

My S/N starts with 'F3', what batch is that?


----------



## MaXimus666

My S/N starts with *EBLMQS0*

what badge is this? is it good or not? didn't get a chance to try it other than a brief test in the shop to ensure there is no light bleeding or dead pixels but I am still waiting for my new desktop to come so I cannot try it


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Originally it came factory set to an insane contrast and brightness level that really makes it look washed out and eats into text. Reducing both significantly greatly helped with not only text but colors too. Compared to one of the best screens money can buy (Dell UP2715K) it really is good. Of course, it is not as good as it, but... the panel speed is great for gamers.


Mine is a Jan 2014 model too.Have it for 2 months and i love it.I changed the colors from the nv panel though.here is what i changed if you want to try them out guys:
On screen: Brightness: 50
Contrast: 50
R-G-B: 100%

On Nvidia panel: Brightness: 40%
Contrast: 45%
Gamma: 0.86%(you can change it depending on what you like)
Digital Vibrance: 70%

With these settings it's a new monitor i promise!Try them out and tell me!


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> My S/N starts with 'F3', what batch is that?


Noone?

I really don't know where to find this info...


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Noone?
> 
> I really don't know where to find this info...


The last one i bought was F4 and and that was april batch.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Just picked a PG278Q up a few days ago. Perfect condition except for a massive hand print directly in the center of the glass. Maybe QC has finally done away with stickers and gone for biometrics?

It looks like ASUS just released their IPS MG279Q... no G-Sync, only Free-Sync. Ugh. And 4ms response time.


----------



## Fishballs

Hi guys, its been a while since I've updated the OP / Post #2.

I really want to get some highly recommended cleaning steps posted, as I noticed my own screen could very well use a good cleaning now! Please either post or PM me your favorite / best cleaning steps and solutions, so I can update the OP and make the information easily available for everyone! I'm going away for the 4th of July, so I wanted to get lots of info for my return to update our Thread!

Lots of new post and some perfect panels!! Congrats to those, please don't forget to fill out the form in OP, so we can see the trend stay strong on how nice this monitor has become for those that had so many troubled panels before.

PLEASE quote me for cleaning steps, so I can come back to them quickly!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Just picked a PG278Q up a few days ago. Perfect condition except for a massive hand print directly in the center of the glass. Maybe QC has finally done away with stickers and gone for biometrics?
> 
> It looks like ASUS just released their IPS MG279Q... no G-Sync, only Free-Sync. Ugh. And 4ms response time.


You may find this funny but my January model also had a smudge at the center... I've cleaned it with some alcohol-towels for eye glasses.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Hi guys, its been a while since I've updated the OP / Post #2.
> 
> I really want to get some highly recommended cleaning steps posted, as I noticed my own screen could very well use a good cleaning now! Please either post or PM me your favorite / best cleaning steps and solutions, so I can update the OP and make the information easily available for everyone! I'm going away for the 4th of July, so I wanted to get lots of info for my return to update our Thread!
> 
> Lots of new post and some perfect panels!! Congrats to those, please don't forget to fill out the form in OP, so we can see the trend stay strong on how nice this monitor has become for those that had so many troubled panels before.
> 
> PLEASE quote me for cleaning steps, so I can come back to them quickly!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Just picked a PG278Q up a few days ago. Perfect condition except for a massive hand print directly in the center of the glass. Maybe QC has finally done away with stickers and gone for biometrics?
> 
> It looks like ASUS just released their IPS MG279Q... no G-Sync, only Free-Sync. Ugh. And 4ms response time.


Cleaning? Like in my post up there?


----------



## SgtMunky

I haven't seen anything on the release of the PG290Q, wondering if there are any rumours on release date and expected price

If its too expensive I'll probably go for the PG289Q, hopefully with a price drop, but I'd really like to keep on a IPS


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I haven't seen anything on the release of the PG290Q, wondering if there are any rumours on release date and expected price
> 
> If its too expensive I'll probably go for the PG289Q, hopefully with a price drop, but I'd really like to keep on a IPS


They said third quarter release. Going by how the PG278Q was slow to release, I'd bet it will be end of September before these are available.


----------



## DFroN

Today I picked up a Swift. First impressions were great, it has a quality feel, colours are loads better than my VG248QE and the boost to 1440p is nice. Viewing angles aren't a problem at all like I thought they might be. I do have a problem though, ULMB isn't working. I set the monitor to 120Hz and enable ULMB in the OSD, the main OSD then says "ULMB Mode DP [email protected]" and the LED turns yellow, but its not actually working. I know what ULMB looks like coming from a Lightboost monitor, UFO motion tests are identical with ULMB on or off, the screen is actually brighter with ULMB at 23 brightness than normal mode at 30 and adjusting ULMB Pulse Width from 100 to 10 makes no difference to the picture. G-Sync seems to be working properly.

So far I've installed the monitors driver from Asus' website and reinstalled video drivers. I hope I'm doing something silly wrong and the monitor isn't faulty as the shop has no others in stock









Also, sometimes when pressing the "turbo" button or whatever it's called to change refresh rate there's a lengthy delay before the refresh rate changes, is that normal?

Edit: Turned the monitor off and on and ULMB is working correctly now









Panel is great, no BLB but one stuck pixel in the very top left corner. It's out of the way and I have to look for it so I can live with it but will try to get it unstuck.

Edit 2: Came with a Uplay code for Assassin's Creed Unity or Freedom City I won't use if anybody wants it.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> Edit 2: Came with a Uplay code for Assassin's Creed Unity or Freedom City I won't use if anybody wants it.


I'd happily take that off your hands








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> They said third quarter release. Going by how the PG278Q was slow to release, I'd bet it will be end of September before these are available.


September pay check would be ideal for me, here's hoping! Hopefully it isn't a silly price though, do we have anything on that?


----------



## leighspped

been running this monitor for a few months now and a just walked up to it and this was the greeted i got


----------



## hamzta09

Are the Pixel inversion issues etc fixed?

If not, whats a good substitute monitor? Preferably cheaper but same res and inch.


----------



## vladz

^

The only cheaper is 1080p and gsync either the acer xb270h 27" or benq xl2420g 24"

Or go to red theme asus mg279q ips 1440p freesync 600$


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I'd happily take that off your hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September pay check would be ideal for me, here's hoping! Hopefully it isn't a silly price though, do we have anything on that?


Ther
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Are the Pixel inversion issues etc fixed?
> 
> If not, whats a good substitute monitor? Preferably cheaper but same res and inch.


I see none of those issues.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Ther
> .


Pardon?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Pardon?


LOL
















I was trying to say there are none yet. I had some info, but it is a rumor like any other so... I guess it will be competitive with Acer.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to say there are none yet. I had some info, but it is a rumor like any other so... I guess it will be competitive with Acer.


LOL, UWOTM8!

I have seen something saddening on the matter







(credit to a user in the PG279Q news post)



IIRC Computex15 was the start of June, so if they are looking at Q4 that is up to December... very disappointing


----------



## gagac1971

hey to all here finally got my ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q...great monitor and coming from 1920*1080 is awesome experience...
do you have some tips for this monitor-some icc profiles or best configurations?
i just notice every time when i will apply overclock settings in gpu tweak the screen will flicker....
i am on win 8.1 gtx 980 matrix also changing between turbo modes is taking long time-4'5 sec to change....


----------



## gagac1971

by the way monitor came whit key for assassin's creed unity if somebody have the key for battlefield hardline premium we can swap....


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey to all here finally got my ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q...great monitor and coming from 1920*1080 is awesome experience...
> do you have some tips for this monitor-some icc profiles or best configurations?
> i just notice every time when i will apply overclock settings in gpu tweak the screen will flicker....
> i am on win 8.1 gtx 980 matrix also changing between turbo modes is taking long time-4'5 sec to change....


I like the TFT Central ICC profile http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Switching turbo mode sometimes takes a while for me too but I just leave it at 144Hz.


----------



## ref

Anyone else having slow alt tab issues all of a sudden?

Every time I alt tab from a game, the monitor freezes for a millisecond, light goes from red to white back to red, all in a span of a second or two...

Might have to reinstall drivers.

Vsync disabled in games.

Edit: Narrowed it down to being SLI related, with the current drivers 353.30, when SLI is enabled, I get this problem. Doesn't happen when SLI is disabled.

Rolled back to previous drivers 353.07, and alt tabbing works fine in SLI.


----------



## SgtMunky

I got a message back from the facebook account for ASUS ROG Global Teanm, they said I should speak to my regional ASUS/ROG Facebook page but 'Expect more details on this monitor soon for Q4 of this year'

Guess we're not seeing it too soon! Now whether or not to pick up the 278 or not


----------



## toncij

I just got my 278 last week. But I can afford it not being IPS since I have 2 IPS more and one VA screen when I need color critical stuff. As far as quality goes, it is a very nice screen when calibrated.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I just got my 278 last week. But I can afford it not being IPS since I have 2 IPS more and one VA screen when I need color critical stuff. As far as quality goes, it is a very nice screen when calibrated.


Nice, I'm seriously considering just going for it rather than waiting up to December when I'm ready for a new screen now

I'll be ordered a 980Ti at the same time, so whenever the new cards are all benched and review and its convenient, if the 279 has no release info I'll just go either the Acer or the Asus 278


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Nice, I'm seriously considering just going for it rather than waiting up to December when I'm ready for a new screen now


I just did the same thing. Monitor's great, no regrets.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Anyone else having slow alt tab issues all of a sudden?
> 
> Every time I alt tab from a game, the monitor freezes for a millisecond, light goes from red to white back to red, all in a span of a second or two...
> 
> Might have to reinstall drivers.
> 
> Vsync disabled in games.
> 
> Edit: Narrowed it down to being SLI related, with the current drivers 353.30, when SLI is enabled, I get this problem. Doesn't happen when SLI is disabled.
> 
> Rolled back to previous drivers 353.07, and alt tabbing works fine in SLI.


I'm having the same issue since installing the latest driver ...

Can you link me to that 353.07 driver? I can only find .06 and .30 of the 353 driver releases....


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> I just did the same thing. Monitor's great, no regrets.


Yeah I think I will just go for it, although I really fancy the new IPS, especially knowing its coming out in just a few months xD


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> ^
> 
> The only cheaper is 1080p and gsync either the acer xb270h 27" or benq xl2420g 24"
> 
> Or go to red theme asus mg279q ips 1440p freesync 600$


I used the XL2420G for like 4-5 months, and my current RoG Swift from April build date smacks my old BenQ into humility. I've been able to compare it as well to Acer's most recent IPS and tbh the RoG Swift is something special, I just never liked other monitors. I think I'l keep this monitor untill 4K 144Hz becomes affordable perfomance wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Yeah I think I will just go for it, although I really fancy the new IPS, especially knowing its coming out in just a few months xD


Asus new IPS won't be too much different from Acer's most recent IPS ''gaming'' monitor. Both will lack 3D Vision support, Strobing and ULMB won't be as good. Even at low fps, the Swift will look smoother motion clarity wise. My current Swift from 2015 April build date has perfect black color uniformity, so no IPS glow.
And added scaler due to multiple inputs wich will introduce extra input lag and the screen probably won't have the ''instant on'' feature of the RoG Swift, because some casual YOLO gamers wanted to pay a premium price for a high quality gaming monitor and attach it to their Playstation and Xbox... like foreal?








I'm still not convinced of IPS screens for pc gaming such as Counter Strike. The difference between XB270HU and RoG Swift is definitely noticeable contrary to populair belief. Perhaps my eyes are more sensitive to it?
Asus may just surprise us, but its unlikely, but I don't expect it.

All in all, if you do anything such as bright photo editing, do artwork, you are a film enthousiast or want a one multi-purpose screen for console gaming for your Xbox and Playstation, then the IPS will be worth your money. I myself do none of those things. I'm just a gamer, a competitive one at that.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Asus new IPS won't be too much different from Acer's most recent IPS ''gaming'' monitor. Both will lack 3D Vision support, Strobing and ULMB won't be as good. Even at low fps, the Swift will look smoother motion clarity wise. My current Swift from 2015 April build date has perfect black color uniformity, so no IPS glow.
> And added scaler due to multiple inputs wich will introduce extra input lag and the screen probably won't have the ''instant on'' feature of the RoG Swift, because some casual YOLO gamers wanted to pay a premium price for a high quality gaming monitor and attach it to their Playstation and Xbox... like foreal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not convinced of IPS screens for pc gaming such as Counter Strike. The difference between XB270HU and RoG Swift is definitely noticeable contrary to populair belief. Perhaps my eyes are more sensitive to it?
> Asus may just surprise us, but its unlikely, but I don't expect it.
> 
> All in all, if you do anything such as bright photo editing, do artwork, you are a film enthousiast or want a one multi-purpose screen for console gaming for your Xbox and Playstation, then the IPS will be worth your money. I myself do none of those things. I'm just a gamer, a competitive one at that.


I'm a film enthusiast and a gamer, and although the most competitive things I have played are only BF:BC2/BF3/BF4, I've never had an issue gaming on my U2311H. Just want the best image quality generally I can get, which was a huge jump between my Samsung monitor at the time and the Ultrasharp









I've never had an issue with IPS glow with the Ultrasharp either.

However, I've just realised that the 279 is probably going to be priced around the same as the Acer IPS, which is in excess of £720? If that is likely... Swift 278 it is!


----------



## DFroN

Curious how are people checking the build date for their monitors? My s/n starts F3LM

edit: found it on the bottom of the monitor, March 15


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I'm a film enthusiast and a gamer, and although the most competitive things I have played are only BF:BC2/BF3/BF4, I've never had an issue gaming on my U2311H. Just want the best image quality generally I can get, which was a huge jump between my Samsung monitor at the time and the Ultrasharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had an issue with IPS glow with the Ultrasharp either.
> 
> However, I've just realised that the 279 is probably going to be priced around the same as the Acer IPS, which is in excess of £720? If that is likely... Swift 278 it is!


You never had a problem because thats a Dell monitor you're talking about. They are like Eizo's, they make good stuff... most of the time. But that said, those screens are a big no for me personally, when it comes to pc gaming. Some people are not sensitive to a screens motion clarity. For example, Playstation and Xbox run their games at 30 fps most of the time, so then it becomes quite irrelevant. But for me personally, I am very sensitive to a screens lack of motion clarity, wich is why I love strobing on screens. Nothing like CSGO or BF4 on a strobed backlight, its absolutely amazing.


----------



## jukkhop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I used the XL2420G for like 4-5 months, and my current RoG Swift from April build date smacks my old BenQ into humility. I've been able to compare it as well to Acer's most recent IPS and tbh the RoG Swift is something special, I just never liked other monitors. I think I'l keep this monitor untill 4K 144Hz becomes affordable perfomance wise.
> Asus new IPS won't be too much different from Acer's most recent IPS ''gaming'' monitor. Both will lack 3D Vision support, Strobing and ULMB won't be as good. Even at low fps, the Swift will look smoother motion clarity wise. My current Swift from 2015 April build date has perfect black color uniformity, so no IPS glow.
> And added scaler due to multiple inputs wich will introduce extra input lag and the screen probably won't have the ''instant on'' feature of the RoG Swift, because some casual YOLO gamers wanted to pay a premium price for a high quality gaming monitor and attach it to their Playstation and Xbox... like foreal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not convinced of IPS screens for pc gaming such as Counter Strike. The difference between XB270HU and RoG Swift is definitely noticeable contrary to populair belief. Perhaps my eyes are more sensitive to it?
> Asus may just surprise us, but its unlikely, but I don't expect it.
> 
> All in all, if you do anything such as bright photo editing, do artwork, you are a film enthousiast or want a one multi-purpose screen for console gaming for your Xbox and Playstation, then the IPS will be worth your money. I myself do none of those things. I'm just a gamer, a competitive one at that.


Have you had the chance to test out the BenQ XL2411Z? I'm curious how it compares to the Rog Swift input lag and motion clarity wise.


----------



## SgtMunky

Well I've never noticed any problems gaming on my IPS, nor input lag, but I really want to experience 144hz gaming, G-Sync, and move to 1440p.

I think I'm going swift now, just because I think I'll wait three months, possibly more, then the 279 releases at like £750 or something which is way too much

Now to select a 980Ti xD


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukkhop*
> 
> Have you had the chance to test out the BenQ XL2411Z? I'm curious how it compares to the Rog Swift input lag and motion clarity wise.


The Classic module inside the XL2420G is somewhat similiar to XL2411Z from what I gather. BenQ usually have pretty good motion clarity and they are leaders in the esport market when it comes to input lag. The only difference that should be noticeable is Swifts ULMB having a variable pulse slider allowing you to adjust the strength of the strobing effect built in to the monitor. Aside from that, it should be pretty similiar when it comes to motion clarity and input lag. However, if you're talking in general comparison, the Swift was a big difference from my XL2420G, thats how it feels to me anyway.
The real features of the Swift lies in its thin bezels, sexy design, 27'' inch at 1440p and better picture quality.
BenQ is built for pro e-sport gamers, but imo RoG Swift is built for pc gaming and competitive hobby enthousiasts.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> The Classic module inside the XL2420G is somewhat similiar to XL2411Z from what I gather. BenQ usually have pretty good motion clarity and they are leaders in the esport market when it comes to input lag. The only difference that should be noticeable is Swifts ULMB having a variable pulse slider allowing you to adjust the strength of the strobing effect built in to the monitor. Aside from that, it should be pretty similiar when it comes to motion clarity and input lag. However, if you're talking in general comparison, the Swift was a big difference from my XL2420G, thats how it feels to me anyway.
> The real features of the Swift lies in its thin bezels, sexy design, 27'' inch at 1440p and better picture quality.
> BenQ is built for pro e-sport gamers, but imo RoG Swift is built for pc gaming and competitive hobby enthousiasts.


The XL2411Z has a pulse slider also.
You just have to go into the service menu to adjust it.
You can also adjust the position of the strobe crosstalk.

This applies to XL2411Z, XL2420Z, XL2430T and XL2720Z (all strobe settings on these screens are available in the service menu, as well as enabling 60hz single strobe).

As far as actual overdrive quality (RTA artifacts/ghosting/inverse overshoot, etc)
:
The 24" lightboost screens (especially Asus VG248QE) have the best overdrive quality with the lowest ghosting, but the worst color and contrast.
ULMB (gsync screens) is somewhere in the middle.
Benq blur reduction is in the back here.

Apparently the Acer 27" Gsync monitor looks excellent in ULMB, better than the ROG.


----------



## Viruk

Hello! 

Since all the PG278Q monitor owneres are here, I thought I would ask for some advice.

Just got mine yesterday, and this is the state of the backlighting at 100% brightness and contrast in a dark room (picture taken with my LG G3 camera).



Is this acceptable? Or should I try for a return?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks. :-D


----------



## jukkhop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> The Classic module inside the XL2420G is somewhat similiar to XL2411Z from what I gather. BenQ usually have pretty good motion clarity and they are leaders in the esport market when it comes to input lag. The only difference that should be noticeable is Swifts ULMB having a variable pulse slider allowing you to adjust the strength of the strobing effect built in to the monitor. Aside from that, it should be pretty similiar when it comes to motion clarity and input lag. However, if you're talking in general comparison, the Swift was a big difference from my XL2420G, thats how it feels to me anyway.
> The real features of the Swift lies in its thin bezels, sexy design, 27'' inch at 1440p and better picture quality.
> BenQ is built for pro e-sport gamers, but imo RoG Swift is built for pc gaming and competitive hobby enthousiasts.


This was very helpful, thanks. XL2411Z it is.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viruk*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Since all the PG278Q monitor owneres are here, I thought I would ask for some advice.
> 
> Just got mine yesterday, and this is the state of the backlighting at 100% brightness and contrast in a dark room (picture taken with my LG G3 camera).
> 
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable? Or should I try for a return?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks. :-D


So I'm not an expert by any means but I can tell you that when I did the same thing and took a picture it looked just about the same as yours. When I turn off the light and set it to a black screen like that I really don't see any bleeding at all but when I took the picture it looked exactly like yours does in that picture. I don't know what it is, maybe the camera makes it look that way? To be honest though, I don't really see any bleeding when I'm gaming or watching video or whatever. Do you?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viruk*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Since all the PG278Q monitor owneres are here, I thought I would ask for some advice.
> 
> Just got mine yesterday, and this is the state of the backlighting at 100% brightness and contrast in a dark room (picture taken with my LG G3 camera).
> 
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable? Or should I try for a return?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks. :-D


Why would you run at Monitor at 100 contrast and brightness?

Lower contrast back to 50 and change brightness to something more reasonable ~20-35.

Then take a pic.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you run at Monitor at 100 contrast and brightness?
> 
> Lower contrast back to 50 and change brightness to something more reasonable ~20-35.
> 
> Then take a pic.


He's right.
You cant run a monitor at 100 brightness and contrast.
You're already pushing 350 cd/m2 at 100 brightness (this is not ideal for any sort of indoor use to begin with) and when you go past contrast 49, you are both causing inversion issues and massive clipping and white crush.

Take a picture at normal brightness and contrast then see how it is.
(Brightness 40, contrast 49 will work wonders).


----------



## SgtMunky

Interested to see the difference, please post a comparison shot


----------



## PullTheTricker

What Falkentyne said. Contrast is not something that supposed to be at 100. You should never increase the contrast higher then 49 on the Swift in particular. 50 or higher causes a green afterglow, wich literally completely goes away at 49. As for brightness, I have mine maximum a 80, but atm its at 70 or 60 depending on wheters its day or night. I do put brightness at 100 during strobing with ULMB.
Taking a picture in the darkest room with a low res camera is not representative of anything in my opinion, so its pointless judging your picture. I can tell you this though... I've been able to use 5 different Swifts from myself and some from friends. They are more or less equal pretty much. I've also never seen a Swift with a dead pixel, ever. All Swifts have good looking reds in particular. Using a black wallpaper in full screen in normally lightened room, its pretty damn black for all Swifts I've tested, and in normal daylight mine has a perfect panel uniformity. I could make a photo myself, but I don't see the point. Photo comparison is very relative, different angles change things etc.


----------



## skuko

it's called ISO setting, look it up. if he takes a photo with his phone in total darkness on auto mode, the phone camera and software bumps up the ISO setting to try and capture as much light as possible. since the only device emitting light is the 100% brightness emitting screen, the result is a completely over exaggerated shot that in no way represents the reality seen by your naked eye









try to lower the ISO value and/or brightness of the screen.


----------



## Viruk

@IWANTMONITORNOW, hamzta and @Falkentyne, thanks for the replies, guys.

Here is the monitor at Brightness 40, and Contrast 50.



Frankly it looks fine to me, but I've been advised by people that while TN panels will always have backlighting like this, I should still try for the lowest as generally the backlight bleed increases with time. That certainly proved true with my last Fujitsu monitor (same as this model).

Edit: oops just saw the other replies. Was called away for awhiel so came back and posted without refresh. Thanks for the info @PullTheTricker and @skuko. I will take pics as advised and upload. Will post comparison shots as well, @SgtMunky.


----------



## SgtMunky

It's cool I can see the difference already, thanks!


----------



## Viruk

Here's another pic with comparison shots for brightness/contrast 40/50 and 100/100.


----------



## PullTheTricker

How is your room lightened up? Is this literally pitch dark? Open your curtains man, take 1 more last picture with normal circumstances and light in your room.ambience.
Look, I can be honest here about the picture and tell you it looks bad, but for all I know, if my own monitor was taken a picture with the same angle, it could end up just as bad as your picture.
Are you sure thats a black screen or wallpaper in full screen? Try google dead pixel test and use a black coloured wallpaper in full screen, and try to take the picture in broad daylight from the back, rather then sticking the camera literally into the monitor. If you find the colours are still not black, then return it, not much else to say.

To give you an idea how about mine would look in a slightly darker room: http://cdn.overclock.net/2/22/22e8f56c_DSCF0483.jpeg
Near the bottom bezel there is very slight line, but other then that, in a lightened room my Swift has near perfect blacks, miles better then my old XL2420G anyway.
There will always be a slight deviation from screen to screen when it comes to panel uniformity.

But as I mentioned, photos are just not representative. Only you can say how it looks.


----------



## Viruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> How is your room lightened up? Is this literally pitch dark? Open your curtains man, take 1 more last picture with normal circumstances and light in your room.ambience.
> Look, I can be honest here about the picture and tell you it looks bad, but for all I know, if my own monitor was taken a picture with the same angle, it could end up just as bad as your picture.
> Are you sure thats a black screen or wallpaper in full screen? Try google dead pixel test and use a black coloured wallpaper in full screen, and try to take the picture in broad daylight from the back, rather then sticking the camera literally into the monitor. If you find the colours are still not black, then return it, not much else to say.
> 
> As I mentioned, photos are just not representative. Only you can say how it looks.


Room isn't pitch black but close. No light is shining in the monitor's direction. Honestly speaking camera pics don't reflect the reality as much, but people keep telling me to not trust the unaided eye. :-(

To the unaided eye the black is not the darker black I have seen on other panels like some of the IPS displays and definitely not OLED blackness. More of a dull dark ash/grey type. Backlighting seems fine as well except for a little bit of extra brightness along the bottom edge. The problem units seem to develop issue in ~1month of use so lets see what happens then.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## skuko

i can tell you it's totally fine. i've had mine for months now, looks pretty much the same, this is a no issue under normal operation.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viruk*
> 
> Room isn't pitch black but close. No light is shining in the monitor's direction. Honestly speaking camera pics don't reflect the reality as much, but people keep telling me to not trust the unaided eye. :-(
> 
> To the unaided eye the black is not the darker black I have seen on other panels like some of the IPS displays and definitely not OLED blackness. More of a dull dark ash/grey type. Backlighting seems fine as well except for a little bit of extra brightness along the bottom edge. The problem units seem to develop issue in ~1month of use so lets see what happens then.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


it will never have the blacks of an IPS, much less an OLED. this is due to the higher native gamma of the TN panel used in the swift and a trade off for the 1ms and 144hz you have to live with, if you want to keep it.

it can be somewhat mitigated by correcting the gamma in windows.

look here:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1860962


----------



## ogiwan

Hello guys..İ have a quick question. people are complaining about quality check issues for this monitor all over the internet.İ live in Turkey so if i have a defected monitor return process will be pain in the ass for me and here its really expenseive also around 1000 dolar so do you think by now the quality issues are gone and should i pull the trigger on this one or i shouldnt risk my money what do you think? i really need your opinions thanks


----------



## toncij

My monitor sample is Jan 2015 - flawless.


----------



## gagac1971

how to check build date?


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> how to check build date?


there is a sticker on the back. Last time i tried, i got one from february and one from april, and both came with dead pixels. That was two weeks ago.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> it will never have the blacks of an IPS, much less an OLED. this is due to the higher native gamma of the TN panel used in the swift and a trade off for the 1ms and 144hz you have to live with, if you want to keep it.
> 
> it can be somewhat mitigated by correcting the gamma in windows.
> 
> look here:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1860962


You're right,. it will never have the blacks of an IPS. IPS blacks have been downright terrible for me personally, with IPS glow and atrocious backlight bleed even during regular daily use, let alone black colours, IPS panel uniformity has always been a weak point. If you really, really want the best blacks, you can try VA panels, but even then, you will have something new to deal with called black crush.
That said, my current Swift's black uniformity >>> 3 different IPS I've used before.


----------



## toncij

I currently own a BenQ FP241W, Dell UP2715K and Asus PG278Q. First is VA, second IPS and last is well, a TN.

All three monitors are fast enough for games, no matter real specs. Yes, 144Hz is noticably smoother even in desktop.
IPS has best colors overall, VA has really nice colors, TN is worst of the three.... but!

- ROG has amazing colors for a TN.
- Dell is a 5K gloss and has best AG coating I've ever seen, and I'm looking at monitors for over 25 years
- BenQ got burn-in 2 years in. I had two of those and both had it.

Still. To be honest: I never notice backlight uniformity problems. In work environment I rarely have whole monitor in black. Also, in gaming that never happens.

I wouldn't worry much about that or even colors for gaming. ROG has amazing color quality anyway.


----------



## Viruk

Thx for all the replies, guys. I'll be holding on to my screen after all. 

Much obliged!


----------



## agisthos

Interesting what you guys say how Contrast must be at 49 instead of 50.

Where would we notice this in gaming? Green afterglow?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> Interesting what you guys say how Contrast must be at 49 instead of 50.
> 
> Where would we notice this in gaming? Green afterglow?


I don't get this about contrast? Do you have a source of that? I do have lower contrast because it was burning my image at default, but not sure at what setting just yet, will check for you.


----------



## agisthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> What Falkentyne said. Contrast is not something that supposed to be at 100. You should never increase the contrast higher then 49 on the Swift in particular. 50 or higher causes a green afterglow, wich literally completely goes away at 49.


Most Swifts will be sitting at 50 contrast factory setting.

The fact you see a difference between 49 and 50 means some sort of internal processing is engaging at 50. But usually.... this is for things other than contrast. For example the sharpness setting. Sometimes 50 is OFF, and moving it to 51 engages the setting..

But this is contrast, and 49-50, we are talking about. Very unusual.


----------



## Malinkadink

When i had my swift dropping the contrast to 45 from 50 almost completely got rid of the pixel inversion, but it was still there and impossible to completely eliminate, at least on the unit i had.


----------



## Stickywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> Interesting what you guys say how Contrast must be at 49 instead of 50.
> 
> Where would we notice this in gaming? Green afterglow?


I notice it on the desktop if I drag a window and shake it around. It's also noticeable scrolling a webpage quickly.

Grey colours appear to be affected and have a green ghost when moved quickly... it's on the leading edge and not the trailing edge like you might expect.

Changing contrast to 49 makes it so unnoticeable you have to carefully examine the screen to see it. Contrast 48 is slightly better. I settled on 45 and can't see the green even when I look for it.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> Interesting what you guys say how Contrast must be at 49 instead of 50.
> 
> Where would we notice this in gaming? Green afterglow?


In gaming probably not noticeable. During scrolling white backgrounds and black text on the internet, yes noticeable. Its a completely and utter moot point, because your contrast shouldn't be that high anyway, ever. It ruins the image quality, If you need to configure the amount of light, brightness setting is what should be played with instead.

No need for a source, just do the following test. Turn off all lights in your room, close curtains etc. Then, when you are in a completely dark room, try to play with the Contrast from 49 to 50 and try even higher up to 55, then go back to 49 again, and 45. You can notice very obviously, a green glow that gets turned on or off when you do this. I personally, can see the green glow literally on top of my desk.

I personally, recommend Overdrive setting on Normal, neither Off or Extreme, just keep it at Normal. And Contrast should be at 45, where for me the green glow goes away entirely on my Swift. The Brightness can be turned as high as you like, but holy crap the Swift is damn bright, I just keep it at 60% at night and 70% in the day, probably still too bright compared to my old BenQ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> When i had my swift dropping the contrast to 45 from 50 almost completely got rid of the pixel inversion, but it was still there and impossible to completely eliminate, at least on the unit i had.


Well, for me it went away entirely. Try put Overdrive at Normal too. As for the slight ghosting? Well thats just limitations of the refresh rate. My older 144Hz BenQ screens also had the same weird glow/ghosting on black text white background in particular, and instead of green it was a faint red/orange/brown like glow.
BenQ are known as one of the fastest panels though when it comes to e-sport etc... that said, my Swift feels smoother, to me anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> I notice it on the desktop if I drag a window and shake it around. It's also noticeable scrolling a webpage quickly.
> 
> Grey colours appear to be affected and have a green ghost when moved quickly... it's on the leading edge and not the trailing edge like you might expect.
> 
> Changing contrast to 49 makes it so unnoticeable you have to carefully examine the screen to see it. Contrast 48 is slightly better. I settled on 45 and can't see the green even when I look for it.


Yep, this exactly.


----------



## s1rrah

My contrast is generally at 50 or over ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickywulf*
> 
> I notice it on the desktop if I drag a window and shake it around. It's also noticeable scrolling a webpage quickly.
> 
> Grey colours appear to be affected and have a green ghost when moved quickly... it's on the leading edge and not the trailing edge like you might expect.
> 
> Changing contrast to 49 makes it so unnoticeable you have to carefully examine the screen to see it. Contrast 48 is slightly better. I settled on 45 and can't see the green even when I look for it.


I have seen none of the "green afterglow" on my Swift (Jan 2015 build) ... I often run at contrast of 50, even higher at times when experimenting. I'm going to specifically test for this as I'm just going by memory here, but had I seen such an anomaly, I would certainly remember it...

...

On another note, the Swift I have replaced a 1080p Benq 120hz that I have traditionally kept next to my main 1440p monitor on the chance any new games balked at 1440p ... for the time being, all my games run fine at 1440p, and especially since I mostly use the Acer Predator that I also have, but having that Benq 1080p always gave me a bit of peace of mind as I really don't mind switching over to that resolution if it makes a significant difference in my FPS (and if the monitor is a good one as is/was the Benq XL2420T that I've used for a good while now).

So on a whim, I tried the Swift at 1080p resolutions playing some Metro 2033 Redux and was very surprised to find the image much better than I anticipated; not as sharp as a native 1080p but still very respectable and certainly decent enough to alleviate any concerns I had about removing the Benq from use... am I correct that the Swift has no built in "scaler"? If this is the case, then how does the translation happen? Via the video card(s) alone?


----------



## PullTheTricker

All Swifts have it, you just don't notice it. Its just the way these panels are produced. I've seen a Swift from October, December, January and 2 from April... needless to say all have it. As long as you do not notice the green glow during ghosting, then it doesn't even matter since you don't even notice it. But still, contrast should never, under any circumstances be very high anyway. 60-70+ contrast looks washed out and ugly. Keep the brightness at 100, no problem, may as well visit the eye doctor while you're at it though.








And ye, not everyone is sensitive to it, but to those that do notice ''pixel inversion'' thing or whatever, its most definitely recommended to put Overdrive at Normal, rather then Extreme, even recommended by TFT Central themselves. And Contrast anything below 49 is fine... pass the tresshold into 50 and higher, and say hello to pixel inversion.


----------



## hamzta09

About Contrast, most TN panels cant go beyond 50, grey turns into white and so on.

Look at Nvidias Controlpanel, Adjust Desktop Color theres this big grey box around all of it. Raise Contrast and it starts to turn white.


----------



## caenlen

Can the Asus Rog Swift gsync ULMB feature be used with AMD cards? I know gsync can't, but can ULMB?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can the Asus Rog Swift gsync ULMB feature be used with AMD cards? I know gsync can't, but can ULMB?


I can't see why not.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can the Asus Rog Swift gsync ULMB feature be used with AMD cards? I know gsync can't, but can ULMB?


ULMB is part of the G-Sync chip, so I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> ULMB is part of the G-Sync chip, so I'm not so sure about that.


ULMB/lightboost was even before g-sync too. Many 144hz tn monitors have it


----------



## Falkentyne

Wrong.
ULMB is PART of the gsync hardware.
It can NOT be used with AMD Cards.
Lightboost can because it can be unlocked through strobelight (older lightboost monitors) while SOME lightboost monitors have lightboost automatically unlocked, then triggered with 1138/1143/1149 vertical total

ULMB is ONLY used with gsync monitors.

Note:

Acer GN246 has lightboost permanently unlocked, without needing Nvidia drivers or a handshake installed; only custom vertical totals of 1138, 1143 and 1149 are needed to enable lightboost, including on AMD cards. This is the only confirmed screen that does not require an unlock with strobelight (which only works to unlock locked monitors if they are older lightboost versions) or activating with the Nvidia control panel on a Geforce card/laptop. Only the custom VT resolutions are needed (strobelight setup can install those).

There may be others that have LB mode permanently unlocked.


----------



## caenlen

thanks g's


----------



## Kraanipea

Hey guys, i just got this awesome monitor. I got two questions. First of all, the banding. It looks quite severe in some pictures. Is this normal for a TN panel or is there a way to make it less obvious? Here's how it looks like.


Then I also noticed some weird top down interlacing (best explanation i could find) when the picture was moving. Doesn't bother me much, but I've never owned a 144Hz TN panel before and just wanted to know, is this normal, or is it down to some settings? Here's a quick example of me moving my mouse in CS:GO menu.



Interlacing isn't that obvious, but catches my eye every now and then. My OD is at normal, monitor at 144Hz, adjusted the gamma setting in Nvidia Control Panel to around 0.66.


----------



## agisthos

Are you running the panel at native resolution? The banding looks pretty bad...


----------



## Kraanipea

Yes, it's at native resolution, also at 32 bit.


----------



## gagac1971

after one month whit this monitor and asus gtx 980 matrix platinum on 1560 mhz i can tell you is the dream come true.....g sync experience is awesome gaming is haven....
the best monitor that i had until now . my last one was been benq xl 2720z but this is another level.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> Hey guys, i just got this awesome monitor. I got two questions. First of all, the banding. It looks quite severe in some pictures. Is this normal for a TN panel or is there a way to make it less obvious? Here's how it looks like.
> 
> 
> Then I also noticed some weird top down interlacing (best explanation i could find) when the picture was moving. Doesn't bother me much, but I've never owned a 144Hz TN panel before and just wanted to know, is this normal, or is it down to some settings? Here's a quick example of me moving my mouse in CS:GO menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Interlacing isn't that obvious, but catches my eye every now and then. My OD is at normal, monitor at 144Hz, adjusted the gamma setting in Nvidia Control Panel to around 0.66.


That's the famous inversion artifacts issue.
What contrast setting are you using?
If it's at 50 (which may be the default, I don't know), drop it to 49.
The inversion issue has been the biggest complaint that I've seen about this monitor, followed by monitors being shipped with incorrect gamma and the usual dead pixel QA problem (followed by some people's gsync scalers completely dying (screen corruption even when computer is off and it's on the logo/test screen).

Just turned off blur reduction on my Benq (2720Z) and tested CSGo main menu at 144 hz and I don't get anything like that, so you shouldn't be getting it either, especially in CS:Go main menu.

Try this test:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php#invpattern


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> Hey guys, i just got this awesome monitor. I got two questions. First of all, the banding. It looks quite severe in some pictures. Is this normal for a TN panel or is there a way to make it less obvious? Here's how it looks like.
> 
> 
> Then I also noticed some weird top down interlacing (best explanation i could find) when the picture was moving. Doesn't bother me much, but I've never owned a 144Hz TN panel before and just wanted to know, is this normal, or is it down to some settings? Here's a quick example of me moving my mouse in CS:GO menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Interlacing isn't that obvious, but catches my eye every now and then. My OD is at normal, monitor at 144Hz, adjusted the gamma setting in Nvidia Control Panel to around 0.66.


The interlacing is normal for the Swift. I don't see it in normal use, only if I try to find it (like shake my mouse across the Operation Bloodhound Banner) and look out for it.

If you want to send me your wallpaper (so long as it's not personal or anything







) I'll take a photo to compare banding on my screen. I haven't noticed any banding that severe on my Swift yet.


----------



## Kraanipea

That Lagom inversion test is completely fine, nothing wrong. I barely notice it ingame though, that banner had a very severe case of that interlacing problem. Contrast is only on 31.
Here's the banding background image.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> That Lagom inversion test is completely fine, nothing wrong. I barely notice it ingame though, that banner had a very severe case of that interlacing problem. Contrast is only on 31.
> Here's the banding background image.


My monitor has banding like yours on that wallpaper, in the bottom left corner mostly.


----------



## mosfetx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> My monitor has banding like yours on that wallpaper, in the bottom left corner mostly.


Same here.


----------



## smushroomed

Hello guys, I was thinking about picking up 2 more monitors for a triple setup, what version of the monitor do I need to avoid?


----------



## KenjiS

So... with some time now, How is the RoG Swift? Worth upgrading from my PB278Q?

The PWM is starting to get to me pretty badly :/ I didnt think it would be a problem but it turns out it kind of is...lol

Concerns are mostly black level/contrast related...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> So... with some time now, How is the RoG Swift? Worth upgrading from my PB278Q?
> 
> The PWM is starting to get to me pretty badly :/ I didnt think it would be a problem but it turns out it kind of is...lol
> 
> Concerns are mostly black level/contrast related...


here whit my swift all is awesome....the best monitor so far


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> So... with some time now, How is the RoG Swift? Worth upgrading from my PB278Q?
> 
> The PWM is starting to get to me pretty badly :/ I didnt think it would be a problem but it turns out it kind of is...lol
> 
> Concerns are mostly black level/contrast related...


I've been using a Swift mounted right next to the Acer XB270HU IPS 1440p monitor for going on three weeks now ...

Truth is, I love them both ... the ROG Swift does not quite match the contrast/black levels of the Acer IPS panel, though it is one of the best TN panels I've ever seen in regard to such once calibrated: seriously good blacks, excellent, high contrast levels and just a few feet behind IPS in those areas. That said, the Rog Swift is noticeably (to my eye) faster in competitive FPS games ...

Over the past three weeks, though ... and since I predominantly play 1st person scenario game (Dragon Age:Inq; Metro games, etc.) .. .I've always gone to the Acer IPS panel as the colors are just insane and at times, hard to even believe/process. Crysis 3 is also just ridiculous on the Acer G sync IPS panel (again, hard to even process what I'm seeing at times).

But the Swift is an insanely great monitor and it's industrial design qualities blow the Acer out of the water; really, the Swift physical design/function (look/feel/build quality/OSD, etc.) is a work of art.

The selling point of the Acer is the panel (if you can get a good one); the rest of the package is sub par if you ask me. My gaming preferences being what they are, I've decided to accept the flaws of the Acer as the 144hz G sync IPS panel is just too good to ignore.

I am leaning towards returning the Swift as I have found myself only using it for those rare occasions when I play CS:Go ... and otherwise have been using it for a television/news video viewing screen ... which is just ludicrous for it's 800+ price point. It will pain me greatly to let it go, though as it is such a stellar bit of gear and such a well designed product (though not without it's flaws as any other cutting edge release). Further, my particular Swift is absolutely perfect ... I had a previous one but returned it in exchange for this one as the first one had really washed out colors ... in a way that made me think something just *had* to be wrong (as I've used tons of TN panels) ... and sure enough, the replacement unit was like a different monitor.

Anyway ... a correct unit will have ridiculously good contrast and black levels for a TN panel ... if you see otherwise (mind you, once calibrated) ... then return it for another one.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I've been using a Swift mounted right next to the Acer XB270HU IPS 1440p monitor for going on three weeks now ...
> 
> Truth is, I love them both ... the ROG Swift does not quite match the contrast/black levels of the Acer IPS panel, though it is one of the best TN panels I've ever seen in regard to such once calibrated: seriously good blacks, excellent, high contrast levels and just a few feet behind IPS in those areas. That said, the Rog Swift is noticeably (to my eye) faster in competitive FPS games ...
> 
> Over the past three weeks, though ... and since I predominantly play 1st person scenario game (Dragon Age:Inq; Metro games, etc.) .. .I've always gone to the Acer IPS panel as the colors are just insane and at times, hard to even believe/process. Crysis 3 is also just ridiculous on the Acer G sync IPS panel (again, hard to even process what I'm seeing at times).
> 
> But the Swift is an insanely great monitor and it's industrial design qualities blow the Acer out of the water; really, the Swift physical design/function (look/feel/build quality/OSD, etc.) is a work of art.
> 
> The selling point of the Acer is the panel (if you can get a good one); the rest of the package is sub par if you ask me. My gaming preferences being what they are, I've decided to accept the flaws of the Acer as the 144hz G sync IPS panel is just too good to ignore.
> 
> I am leaning towards returning the Swift as I have found myself only using it for those rare occasions when I play CS:Go ... and otherwise have been using it for a television/news video viewing screen ... which is just ludicrous for it's 800+ price point. It will pain me greatly to let it go, though as it is such a stellar bit of gear and such a well designed product (though not without it's flaws as any other cutting edge release). Further, my particular Swift is absolutely perfect ... I had a previous one but returned it in exchange for this one as the first one had really washed out colors ... in a way that made me think something just *had* to be wrong (as I've used tons of TN panels) ... and sure enough, the replacement unit was like a different monitor.
> 
> Anyway ... a correct unit will have ridiculously good contrast and black levels for a TN panel ... if you see otherwise (mind you, once calibrated) ... then return it for another one.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks + Rep

Maybe worth waiting on the Asus IPS version then? As the Swift might drop in price when that becomes available.. Or you know, I get the Asus IPS one instead









The Acer is under consideration if i do something as well HOWEVER i just really dislike the casing on it, I know its minor but the orange and high gloss black bug me vs the Swift's clean lines. When you're forking out $800 for a monitor i want it to look nice outside too :/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thanks + Rep
> 
> Maybe worth waiting on the Asus IPS version then? As the Swift might drop in price when that becomes available.. Or you know, I get the Asus IPS one instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Acer is under consideration if i do something as well HOWEVER i just really dislike the casing on it, I know its minor but the orange and high gloss black bug me vs the Swift's clean lines. When you're forking out $800 for a monitor i want it to look nice outside too :/


Just as an aside .. the Acer is also a very very capable CS:GO ... comp FPS monitor ... I just enjoy the slightly snappier presentation of the Swift (and also the "game plus" cross hair) when playing that game.

And I personally am going to buy the Asus IPS version once it's released; it's the same panel that the Acer uses. I just *adore* the industrial design of the Asus ROG Swift and if I can land a stellar panel in the upcoming IPS version of the ROG monitor, then I will keep it, if for that reason alone (and either sell or keep the Acer for side panel use).

I happened to get a really pretty much perfect Acer panel (on my second try from Newegg) and like I said, playing on 1440p IPS at 144hz G Sync is like nothing I've ever seen; I am replaying all of my long since beaten games (Skyrim, etc.) ... just to walk around and marvel at what I'm seeing. The high res IPS screen combined with g sync .. .if you have the vid cards to push a steady 50 to 144fps (game depending) then you will find yourself with a whole new "e peen" ... and yeah, .. .even when fluctuating down in to the 50's (heavily modded Skyrim? I'm pointing at you) ... the G sync factor just makes things so much more enjoyable.

If the upcoming Asus IPS G sync screen has the same ridiculously good industrial design of the TN version Rog Swift that I currently have? And combines it with the same IPS perfection of the Acer panel I managed to snag? ... Oh man ... love love love.

LOL ...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Just as an aside .. the Acer is also a very very capable CS:GO ... comp FPS monitor ... I just enjoy the slightly snappier presentation of the Swift (and also the "game plus" cross hair) when playing that game.
> 
> And I personally am going to buy the Asus IPS version once it's released; it's the same panel that the Acer uses. I just *adore* the industrial design of the Asus ROG Swift and if I can land a stellar panel in the upcoming IPS version of the ROG monitor, then I will keep it, if for that reason alone (and either sell or keep the Acer for side panel use).
> 
> I happened to get a really pretty much perfect Acer panel (on my second try from Newegg) and like I said, playing on 1440p IPS at 144hz G Sync is like nothing I've ever seen; I am replaying all of my long since beaten games (Skyrim, etc.) ... just to walk around and marvel at what I'm seeing. The high res IPS screen combined with g sync .. .if you have the vid cards to push a steady 50 to 144fps (game depending) then you will find yourself with a whole new "e peen" ... and yeah, .. .even when fluctuating down in to the 50's (heavily modded Skyrim? I'm pointing at you) ... the G sync factor just makes things so much more enjoyable.
> 
> If the upcoming Asus IPS G sync screen has the same ridiculously good industrial design of the TN version Rog Swift that I currently have? And combines it with the same IPS perfection of the Acer panel I managed to snag? ... Oh man ... love love love.
> 
> LOL ...


Yeah I think Im gonna wait on the Asus IPS for those reasons, Maybe the QC will be better, Or the design will push the Acer lower in price. the PWM is painful but ill deal till then. I kinda was looking around in the Acer forums and it seems to be a LOT of folks complaining about dead pixels and etc, While i know negative is frequently more common, I do find it troubling.

The only TN panel I think I've had is my Laptop.. my LCD monitors were VA or IPS to my knowledge... I think only my Ultrasharp 1702 might have been TN? But that was a very, very long time ago...

As for power im either adding a second 970 or getting a 980 Ti







I think im set... lol Either setup should push over 60fps at 1440p at the very least, in new games, and in older titles i should be getting over 100... ;D


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Yeah I think Im gonna wait on the Asus IPS for those reasons, Maybe the QC will be better, Or the design will push the Acer lower in price. the PWM is painful but ill deal till then. I kinda was looking around in the Acer forums and it seems to be a LOT of folks complaining about dead pixels and etc, While i know negative is frequently more common, I do find it troubling.
> 
> The only TN panel I think I've had is my Laptop.. my LCD monitors were VA or IPS to my knowledge... I think only my Ultrasharp 1702 might have been TN? But that was a very, very long time ago...
> 
> As for power im either adding a second 970 or getting a 980 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think im set... lol Either setup should push over 60fps at 1440p at the very least, in new games, and in older titles i should be getting over 100... ;D


Well for what it's worth .. the other Asus 1440p IPS that has already been released, the ASUS MG279Q ... also uses the same panel as the Acer .. and according to so many of *the comments on Newegg*, also suffers from all of the same problems that Acer users have experienced ... dirt stuck in the panel, blacklight bleed, dead pixels etc. (the upcoming Asus G sync IPS 1440p will also use the same panel) ... and so personally, between Acer and Asus and all the monitors that use that same panel .. I don't think it's either vendors problem that these "issues" are coming up. The evidence seems to indicate that such flaws are created/manufactured before any of the panels get to either vendor for inclusion in their respective monitor releases.

Sad ... I have a hard time believing that such problems in manufacturing cannot be more adequately controlled.

Anyway ... good luck with whatever you end up with.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Well for what it's worth .. the other Asus 1440p IPS that has already been released, the ASUS MG279Q ... also uses the same panel as the Acer .. and according to so many of *the comments on Newegg*, also suffers from all of the same problems that Acer users have experienced ... dirt stuck in the panel, blacklight bleed, dead pixels etc. (the upcoming Asus G sync IPS 1440p will also use the same panel) ... and so personally, between Acer and Asus and all the monitors that use that same panel .. I don't think it's either vendors problem that these "issues" are coming up. The evidence seems to indicate that such flaws are created/manufactured before any of the panels get to either vendor for inclusion in their respective monitor releases.
> 
> Sad ... I have a hard time believing that such problems in manufacturing cannot be more adequately controlled.
> 
> Anyway ... good luck with whatever you end up with.


Yikes... Thats distressing then :/

Well maybe if i hold off they'll get things ironed out more then.. One can hope at least. the RoG Swift had issues too iirc at first didnt it?


----------



## Obrigado

April build date have no pixel inversion problem..... i have heard....

Any confirmation?


----------



## vladz

I think TN panel suffer from pixel inversion problem and IPS panel suffer from ips glow problem. Not all but i think every panel have a common issues.....


----------



## hamzta09

So, Worth buying PG278Q?

What does 60fps feel like with Gsync vs 100fps w/o?

How does monitor handle ghosting/blur at <90 fps?


----------



## kalston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, Worth buying PG278Q?
> 
> What does 60fps feel like with Gsync vs 100fps w/o?
> 
> How does monitor handle ghosting/blur at <90 fps?


60fps with g-sync is like 60 fps with vsync at 60hz but without the input lag. MUCH better feeling than 100fps without g-sync.

This monitor's response times are unaffected by refresh rate (unlike the Acer) so they are the same very low values at 144hz and lower rates. The only ghosting/blur you get is from the sample & hold nature of LCD displays, the higher the frame rate the better, but it's the same with ALL LCDs unless you use ULMB/lightboost.


----------



## addicTix

So I own this monitor for a few days, and there a few things I noticed, which are very annoying.

-First, I have a dead pixel in the right upper corner. Its very noticeable on bright backgrounds.

-Then, I noticed vertical lines... I can see them in games while motion and on desktop in the taskbar. If I decrease the hz, its more noticeable.
I mean, on 144Hz you still can see the vertical lines, but on 60hz or lower ( like 24hz ) its even more noticeable and very distracting. Well, I don't play with 60Hz or lower, but even on 144Hz the vertical lines are still there.
Is this a defect of my monitor or does every RoG Swift show this issue ?
I hope you know what I mean.

-I noticed a green/pink flickering when I look on things like fences.
I recored videos of this issue, make sure you watch them in 1080p:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZSWdlVk5GWHRhX28/view ( you can see the issue @ 10 seconds on the metal box )
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZM0hSVWJLSnBEcVU/view ( you can see the issue on the fence near the car )

I tested my monitor with a few websites:
When I do this test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php ) and I move the window around, the grey picture starts flickering green. Also, when I don't move the window and I scroll down, at one point the grey picture change to green and it stays green.
Here a Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZbzV5Y0twMy1VRHM/view

Then I did another test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php ) and when I move the window around, the squares are flickering in green and pink
Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZNEZtNF9KRHVSaVU/view
But if I turn off OD, the flickering is definitely less than before ( OD is set to "normal" in Video )
The problem is, if I turn off OD, the response time and lag is higher.

I ordered a new swift already, it should arrive tomorrow.
I hope the new swift has no issues and is working like it should ( especially this annoying vertical lines crap, its so distracting - but it would be good to know if its an defect of my monitor or an issue of all rog swifts )


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So I own this monitor for a few days, and there a few things I noticed, which are very annoying.
> 
> -First, I have a dead pixel in the right upper corner. Its very noticeable on bright backgrounds.
> 
> -Then, I noticed vertical lines... I can see them in games while motion and on desktop in the taskbar. If I decrease the hz, its more noticeable.
> I mean, on 144Hz you still can see the vertical lines, but on 60hz or lower ( like 24hz ) its even more noticeable and very distracting. Well, I don't play with 60Hz or lower, but even on 144Hz the vertical lines are still there.
> Is this a defect of my monitor or does every RoG Swift show this issue ?
> I hope you know what I mean.
> 
> -I noticed a green/pink flickering when I look on things like fences.
> I recored videos of this issue, make sure you watch them in 1080p:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZSWdlVk5GWHRhX28/view ( you can see the issue @ 10 seconds on the metal box )
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZM0hSVWJLSnBEcVU/view ( you can see the issue on the fence near the car )
> 
> I tested my monitor with a few websites:
> When I do this test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php ) and I move the window around, the grey picture starts flickering green. Also, when I don't move the window and I scroll down, at one point the grey picture change to green and it stays green.
> Here a Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZbzV5Y0twMy1VRHM/view
> 
> Then I did another test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php ) and when I move the window around, the squares are flickering in green and pink
> Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZNEZtNF9KRHVSaVU/view
> But if I turn off OD, the flickering is definitely less than before ( OD is set to "normal" in Video )
> The problem is, if I turn off OD, the response time and lag is higher.
> 
> I ordered a new swift already, it should arrive tomorrow.
> I hope the new swift has no issues and is working like it should ( especially this annoying vertical lines crap, its so distracting - but it would be good to know if its an defect of my monitor or an issue of all rog swifts )


All of these are common defects, I think its a serious design flaw of the monitor. You can go through repeated returns, I went through returns for 6 months before I gave up and then started asking for my money back, eventually raised papers with the courts and then they finally returned my money. Honestly the monitor is mostly junk, if you get a good one then its great but they seem to be quite rare.


----------



## toncij

The monitor is not junk. I had two and both were nice. I don't have any lines issues or "common defects" like that.

January 2015 build.

It is a TN, that is a flaw with vertical angles, but else...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> So I own this monitor for a few days, and there a few things I noticed, which are very annoying.
> 
> -I noticed a green/pink flickering when I look on things like fences.
> I recored videos of this issue, make sure you watch them in 1080p:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZSWdlVk5GWHRhX28/view ( you can see the issue @ 10 seconds on the metal box )
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZM0hSVWJLSnBEcVU/view ( you can see the issue on the fence near the car )
> 
> I tested my monitor with a few websites:
> When I do this test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php ) and I move the window around, the grey picture starts flickering green. Also, when I don't move the window and I scroll down, at one point the grey picture change to green and it stays green.
> Here a Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZbzV5Y0twMy1VRHM/view
> 
> Then I did another test ( http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/sharpness.php ) and when I move the window around, the squares are flickering in green and pink
> Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZNEZtNF9KRHVSaVU/view


I don't know about the "flickering on fences" phenomenon that you demonstrate with in game video... I never see anything different from any other monitor I use when playing games ... honestly, my particular Swift is nearly as good in all aspects as the Acer Predator mounted next to it in regards to game play .. .with the Acer IPS screen just barely taking the win in regards to color "pop" and saturation; but the Swift is exceptional in this regard as well, especially for a TN panel.

The first test you mention gives me the same results (on both my Swift and the Acer): IE > moving the window around makes the grey square flicker green; again, on both the Swift and the Acer. That said, when I go "full screen" in my browser, as the test instructions suggest, both the Swift and the Acer perform just fine and with no green flickering as I scroll down the image.

For the second test, both my Swift and Acer monitors show no signs of "flickering in green and pink" when in windowed mode ... both perform fine in full screen mode too.

...

Just some comments ...

I've honestly never seen any visual anomalies with my Swift screen whatsoever ...


----------



## agisthos

I have one from Sep 2014 build. No green pixel inversion, no issues, perfect uniformity, .... now if only I can remove this AG matte coating.....


----------



## toncij

Ok, I'm sorry to burst this bubble for you, but:

ASUS PG278Q
BENQ FP241W
DELL UP2715K

Each of those monitors fail the dual test you mention. It is most visible on the BenQ VA panel one. Second comes Asus and third place goes to Dell. The only advantage I see from Dell is that its resolution is so darn high that the effect is faster on it, meaning it pops in and fades very fast.

In real life (non-test) I never see any of those effects. You will never encounter such a surface color and pattern moving together.


----------



## addicTix

Well... okay.
Maybe these tests are kinda a... unrealistic scenario.
But what about these distracting vertical lines while motion ?
I mean, I got my new Swift. Its manucfacturing May 2015, which is 3 months newer than the Swift I had before.
But when I move something ( no matter if its on desktop or in game, but in game its more noticeable ) you can see vertical lines.
That's like the biggest issue I have with this monitor, if I had the swift without these lines, it would be the best gaming monitor I've ever had.

I called Asus Support and told them my vertical lines problem, but the guy on phone said, that its nearly impossible that 2 monitors have this vertical lines problem and that maybe my graphics card the problem is.
He also said, I should try HDMI or DVI, instead of DisplayPort. ..... Yeah, great support. I should try to connect my Swift, which offers DisplayPort only, with HDMI or DVI.








And I don't understand in which way my graphics card should be the problem and create the vertical lines... I had many monitors before and none of them had vertical lines ( btw. I'm using a GTX 780 Ti )

I don't know if I should return this monitor and get the XL2720Z again ( which I had before Swift )... I mean, yeah the XL2720 is only 1080p with 144hz, and it doesn't have G-Sync and 8 Bit TN Panel etc. .... But it doesn't show any vertical lines, which ruins my gaming experience because I see them all the time.
On the other side, it would break my heart to return the swift... I'm in love with this awesome design, the great 8 Bit TN Panel ( colors are really good for a TN ), the 1440p and G-Sync... The Swift has so many great things, but only one thing ruins everything... And after own all of these great features, I couldn't play with 1080p again, and without G-Sync and all that stuff......

And I don't understand it... are these vertical lines an issue of MY swift or of ALL swifts ( I mean, is it just a defect of my monitor or does all swifts show this issue ) ?
Because I saw the response comparison of tftcentral, and I notice these vertical lines on this picture too... http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg
So thats why I'm wondering, if its an general issue of the monitor itself.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> And I don't understand it... are these vertical lines an issue of MY swift or of ALL swifts ( I mean, is it just a defect of my monitor or does all swifts show this issue ) ?
> Because I saw the response comparison of tftcentral, and I notice these vertical lines on this picture too... http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg
> So thats why I'm wondering, if its an general issue of the monitor itself.


I PM'd you about this ...

.joel


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I PM'd you about this ...
> 
> .joel


Thanks, pm'd you back.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Well... okay.
> Maybe these tests are kinda a... unrealistic scenario.
> But what about these distracting vertical lines while motion ?
> I mean, I got my new Swift. Its manucfacturing May 2015, which is 3 months newer than the Swift I had before.
> But when I move something ( no matter if its on desktop or in game, but in game its more noticeable ) you can see vertical lines.
> That's like the biggest issue I have with this monitor, if I had the swift without these lines, it would be the best gaming monitor I've ever had.
> 
> I called Asus Support and told them my vertical lines problem, but the guy on phone said, that its nearly impossible that 2 monitors have this vertical lines problem and that maybe my graphics card the problem is.
> He also said, I should try HDMI or DVI, instead of DisplayPort. ..... Yeah, great support. I should try to connect my Swift, which offers DisplayPort only, with HDMI or DVI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't understand in which way my graphics card should be the problem and create the vertical lines... I had many monitors before and none of them had vertical lines ( btw. I'm using a GTX 780 Ti )
> 
> I don't know if I should return this monitor and get the XL2720Z again ( which I had before Swift )... I mean, yeah the XL2720 is only 1080p with 144hz, and it doesn't have G-Sync and 8 Bit TN Panel etc. .... But it doesn't show any vertical lines, which ruins my gaming experience because I see them all the time.
> On the other side, it would break my heart to return the swift... I'm in love with this awesome design, the great 8 Bit TN Panel ( colors are really good for a TN ), the 1440p and G-Sync... The Swift has so many great things, but only one thing ruins everything... And after own all of these great features, I couldn't play with 1080p again, and without G-Sync and all that stuff......
> 
> And I don't understand it... are these vertical lines an issue of MY swift or of ALL swifts ( I mean, is it just a defect of my monitor or does all swifts show this issue ) ?
> Because I saw the response comparison of tftcentral, and I notice these vertical lines on this picture too... http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg
> So thats why I'm wondering, if its an general issue of the monitor itself.


Hmm, can you show those vert. lines. Mine (jan 2015) does not have that (TitanX card).


----------



## AlJourgensen

Hello community

i have an asus pg278q, and an asus g750jx nvidia gtx770m, i can´t get more than 100Hz, after the installation of the driver 353.49-notebook-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international.hf that some guy at Nvidia advise me, he told me to restart, and i already made the stereoscopic test, now did ok, but only with 100Hz max..previously i only get 85Hz, and the test was failing.
now i´m at this point
i can´t create a 144Hz personalized resolution, it simply doesn´t appear
i have no CD, because i bought it used.
cable is a displayport, mini in one hand to connect it to my laptop, and the other hand is normal, to connect to the monitor
i was working with an Asus VG248QE, and had no problems, now with this new one, i´m stuck
i already uninstall the drivers with revo uninstaller, then pass with ccleaner, then driver sweeper, and uninstall it from device manager, and nothing i keep getting 100Hz maximum.....

my specs and screenshots

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a6dbkjku4jflhec/Anexos_2015723.zip?dl=0

Need some help here please

Thank you very much in advance my friends


----------



## addicTix

Hey,

here an example of my inversion/vertical lines problem ( photo of taskbar ) .

Without vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZZ1hfR1Q0MVdmME0/view?usp=sharing
With vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZOHJ3U0M2YUhkWk0/view?usp=sharing

Thats what happens while motion in games etc., but you can "force" the problem if you open clock & phase test by http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php
You can cleary see the vertical lines in taskbar


----------



## Topkek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> here an example of my inversion/vertical lines problem ( photo of taskbar ) .
> 
> Without vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZZ1hfR1Q0MVdmME0/view?usp=sharing
> With vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZOHJ3U0M2YUhkWk0/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thats what happens while motion in games etc., but you can "force" the problem if you open clock & phase test by http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php
> You can cleary see the vertical lines in taskbar


I have had problem like that before with my SWIFT, was pretty easily noticeable during gameplay... Later I noticed huge ghostings where black text into bright white trail-like. Then cursor started to leave green trail behind... And now... Just went to that link and yeah: 

Going to return it and ask for money.

PS: I have tried it with monitor on my side as well and it seems to work properly on it, it is non-DP one, though.
PPS: ULMB enabled on SWIFT, but does not make big difference, however, weird ghosting problems are a lot easier to spot.


----------



## Burke888

Can anyone share some of their calibrated settings for the screen?

I'm having a hard time using this monitor having previously used a Samsung S27B970D. I have to admit this monitor is complete trash as far as picture quality is concerned when compared to this.

I also of course have the really bad vertical lines/inversion but it doesn't look like there is a fix for this.
Thanks!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Can anyone share some of their calibrated settings for the screen?
> 
> I'm having a hard time using this monitor having previously used a Samsung S27B970D. I have to admit this monitor is complete trash as far as picture quality is concerned when compared to this.
> 
> I also of course have the really bad vertical lines/inversion but it doesn't look like there is a fix for this.
> Thanks!


Try this .ICC profile ... really helps with contrast ...

ROG_DARK.zip 3k .zip file


I run my Swift right next to an IPS screen and it actually looks fairly close regarding colors/contrast ...


----------



## SgtMunky

Nearly pre-ordered from Scan last night, but didn't, and they put the price up £30 this morning which is annoying, especially considering they don't even have it in stock yet

Will be ordering one tomorrow!


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

My Swift goes to "No Connection" when I boot into BIOS, even when I try to change the frequency on the display while booting. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?

I'm using an EVGA Z97 Classified with an EVGA GTX 980 SC in SLI and a DisplayPort cable.


----------



## Gdourado

I have read numerous issues with the swift.
Where those issues on the earlier production units?
What is the present situation?
If buying a swift today, are most issues fixed?

Cheers!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I have read numerous issues with the swift.
> Where those issues on the earlier production units?
> What is the present situation?
> If buying a swift today, are most issues fixed?
> 
> Cheers!


I have a NA launch day model and haven't had an issue yet other than nvidia driver stuff. Monitor is one of the best I've ever owned.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> here an example of my inversion/vertical lines problem ( photo of taskbar ) .
> 
> Without vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZZ1hfR1Q0MVdmME0/view?usp=sharing
> With vertical lines: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVrDy2YBLZOHJ3U0M2YUhkWk0/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thats what happens while motion in games etc., but you can "force" the problem if you open clock & phase test by http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php
> You can cleary see the vertical lines in taskbar


I have your same problem, with lagom test, when the pattern is gray I get the inversion / vertical lines problem, especially visible on the taskbar, instead at the top of the browser is not visible, do not know why... but when the pattern is green I get no vertical line, strange thing!


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Can anyone share some of their calibrated settings for the screen?
> 
> I'm having a hard time using this monitor having previously used a Samsung S27B970D. I have to admit this monitor is complete trash as far as picture quality is concerned when compared to this.
> 
> I also of course have the really bad vertical lines/inversion but it doesn't look like there is a fix for this.
> Thanks!



I had good results with this.


----------



## braudrist

I just installed Windows 10 yesterday and my Swift only got detected as "Generic PNP monitor". I had to select "Browse my computer for drivers" and then "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer". I thought the Swift should be automatically detected — especially with Windows 10. Anyone else had the same ?


----------



## Kraanipea

Mine got detected automatically.


----------



## Cr4zy

Well looks like G-Sync has some issues in Windows 10.

If you use g-sync and v-sync off, every game becomes a stuttery mess. Turning v-sync on and everything is fine.

If G-Sync is off then v-sync can be on or off and it will play fine.

Here's a video of what G-Sync+Vsync off does to Dirty Bomb





And here's the resulting GPU usage difference


----------



## yuehernkang

omg an actual bug actually went into my monitor


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braudrist*
> 
> I just installed Windows 10 yesterday and my Swift only got detected as "Generic PNP monitor". I had to select "Browse my computer for drivers" and then "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer". I thought the Swift should be automatically detected - especially with Windows 10. Anyone else had the same ?


i am having the same exact issue and when running as a generic pnp monitor, i can't go over 120hz.

help.

edit: unplugged it and replugged it and windows recognized it as a rog swift and gives me 144hz but still lists it as a generic pnp monitor in display properties.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuehernkang*
> 
> 
> 
> omg an actual bug actually went into my monitor


Horrifying.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan*
> 
> i am having the same exact issue and when running as a generic pnp monitor, i can't go over 120hz.
> 
> help.
> 
> edit: unplugged it and replugged it and windows recognized it as a rog swift and gives me 144hz but still lists it as a generic pnp monitor in display properties.


windows 10 is really lacking in driver support right now is all. I mean how many of your mobos programs are available for win10? only 5 of the 15 I had are.


----------



## tommi6o

Do you guys get this grainy look on white backgrounds?


----------



## agisthos

That's the matte AG film layer !!


----------



## toncij

Driver installation should show it as


----------



## Barefooter

Just to let everyone know New Egg has these monitors at $699 right now
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=Swift_PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


----------



## vladz

^

Also on amazon


----------



## dmbr

I'm stuck at 120hz...does anyone know of a fix?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Just to let everyone know New Egg has these monitors at $699 right now
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=Swift_PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


That link leads to some cheap discontinued Asus monitor FYI

and Amazon has it for $680


----------



## Kronvict

Thats odd. The link was working fine when i tried it a couple hours ago. This one should work http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2KG1535


----------



## KenjiS

Gave in and ordered an RoG Swift for myself







Will be here tomarrow because i cant say no to $14 next day shipping..

Should at the very least help me answer some questions, like if i feel GSync and 144hz is really worth it and if a TN panel was the right move given i hate IPS Glow


----------



## SgtMunky

Just set mine up, out of the box at the moment the thing is outstanding, money well spent

G Sync surprised me, very good technology! Benchmarked GTA and was hitting low 40's, but might as well have been 70fps


----------



## Doomedx

Hello i got a rog swift lcd for a almost a year (10 months), never had any issues with it til today.. my text in windows 8 is weirldy more bold then usual, some small text is hardly to read and some pictures are weirdly colored, for example usa flag got very weird red stripes, in some games i cannot see problem at all, it looks like issue is in windows .. but if i move firefox window on my second monitor text is fine, colors are ok.. SO I wanna ask you if u know what to do.. should i return this lcd back to asus, or it could be a issue with windows it self ? i got windows 8 and thinking about upgrade to windows 10.. any1 had same issues like me ? thank you very much


----------



## KenjiS

Set mine up today.. Took a few moments to get GSync enabled but yeah

Currently testing it out


----------



## KenjiS

Heres my opinion so far...

1. Gsync is really nice, Played some Witcher 3 (Where I get about 32-48 fps most of the time.. im not very far into it) and it feels butter smooth, like im running it at 60fps solid and because of this everything has a certain "sharpness" to it thats hard to explain...

2. 144hz is super nice. Windows feels so nice and smooth, World of Tanks (Where i can hit 100fps frequently) feels super smooth. Love that i can read stuff as im scrolling now.. lol

3. Lower input lag is nice, i notice a difference in WoT at least where it seems like i aim a lot better now

4. Build quality is -great-, Love the uber thin bezel, the screen appears to be floating off my desk in my room!







the OSD and its controls are top notch, best controls ive ever used on a monitor, they respond perfectly and are quick to use. Seriously. Well done. But the manual leaves a lot to be desired, i suppose for the target market this isnt a big deal..

HOWEVER, the one area im sticking in is image quality, I wouldnt call it bad, That would be insane, it has a very good panel, and to be honest i forget its a TN panel frequently, the lack of IPS glow to me IS nice and makes the blacks a lot nicer looking, Same with darker scenes in games (IE the tavern in the Witcher 3) HOWEVER it does have a bit of a "flat" look to it i cant decide if I genuinely like or not.. I'm running it calibrated with my Spyder5, Just like my old monitor and my laptop..

And thats the bit im sticking on, Love the speed but im still not sure im ok with the image im seeing, Im tinkering and tweaking and not jumping to any conclusions just yet, I want to give it some time, Do a variety of games and activitie, I still would say its a very good looking monitor and if you arent me (IE a picky person) you'd probubly -love- it Heck, some folks might not mind the flat look to the image... im not even sure i dislike it. I think the flat look might be the flat AG coating.. it reminds me a lot of my old U2410 in fact... Not a bad comparison

Gonna play a bunch of stuff tonight.. maybe toy with settings some more

-edit 8/7/2015 2:32 AM-

Figured I'd amend this for anyone else on the fence, After a lot of messing around and such i seem to have found a good spot for the monitor settings, 15 Brightness and 90 Contrast seem to do the trick in my room, Which is pretty much pitch black dark (Im light sensitive what can i say)

This has provided some VERYgood black level without any pesky IPS glow which was a huge issue for me in my lighting condition on the PB278Q...

Beyond that, So far enjoying the butter smoothness, Played some Witcher 3 however and I did notice odd stuttering when my FPS dropped to the 32-ish area. Im guessing its a GSync limitation? Not sure. I did not notice it before on the old screen.

I've also loaded up photos I edited on it for amusement and.. Was oddly surprised. They look pretty bloody good to my eyes...

Have yet to solidly give myself the "I'm keeping it" confirmation, but I would still recommend folks try one if they're on the fence, Especially at current pricing. I wouldnt call this a bad monitor, Not by a long shot...

-edit 5:15AM-

Still not sure about the monitor, For one ive noticed some banding in some things, For two it seems grey tends to go a bit pinkish in Chrome and etc

Also tried turning off Gsync for curiousity's sake and i cant see much of a difference, Most of the "smoothness" to me appears to be coming from the 144hz panel and NOT the gsync... I think this may be because my games run either fast enough where screen tearing isnt a problem, or slow enough to be out of range for Gsync's peak effectiveness...

Also having huge issues with some games if they dont load the calibration right. Yikes.. CS:GO and World of Warships both looked really messed up...

It seems to look amazing in most games however, its the other day to day desktop stuff that has me pausing and pondering :/ Still think its a very nice monitor! just not sure its a very nice monitor for _me_


----------



## z0so

I've had mine for about 10 months and I'm getting flickering in game and on the desktop. I can only stop the flickering by turning refresh rate down to 100hz. Sometimes 120hz works ok. With anything less than 144hz the picture quality suffers.

The flickering is hard to describe- it doesn't look like back-light flashing but more like any horizontal line goes bold then normal, bold, then normal, etc...Its not just horizontal window edges that are affected, they just look the worst.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I've opened a ticket with both nvidia and with asus. One of them had me buy a new display port cable so I got an Accell DisplayPort 1.2 cable from Amazon and that hasn't helped at all.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0so*
> 
> I've had mine for about 10 months and I'm getting flickering in game and on the desktop. I can only stop the flickering by turning refresh rate down to 100hz. Sometimes 120hz works ok. With anything less than 144hz the picture quality suffers.
> 
> The flickering is hard to describe- it doesn't look like back-light flashing but more like any horizontal line goes bold then normal, bold, then normal, etc...Its not just horizontal window edges that are affected, they just look the worst.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? I've opened a ticket with both nvidia and with asus. One of them had me buy a new display port cable so I got an Accell DisplayPort 1.2 cable from Amazon and that hasn't helped at all.


Sounds like panel is dying to me.. I saw something similar on an LCD TV and they ended up replacing the panel in it...

Anyways, Update on my experience..still having a pink cast problem when viewing webpages.... really not entirely sure how to fix it, ive played with adjusting the distance and position of it on my desk, angle of screen, etc, just is still there. Recalibrated it about 5 times, Tweaked brightness/contrast

Beyond that im kinda questioning how much GSync is helping... i ended up turning it off and if anything felt the Witcher 3 was slightly smoother at times because it removed the "hitching" Gsync seemed to introduce...

Still realllllly not certain about it.. But I still dont feel its a "bad" monitor, im just very picky...


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Heres my opinion so far...
> 
> 1. Gsync is really nice, Played some Witcher 3 (Where I get about 32-48 fps most of the time.. im not very far into it) and it feels butter smooth, like im running it at 60fps solid and because of this everything has a certain "sharpness" to it thats hard to explain...
> 
> 2. 144hz is super nice. Windows feels so nice and smooth, World of Tanks (Where i can hit 100fps frequently) feels super smooth. Love that i can read stuff as im scrolling now.. lol
> 
> 3. Lower input lag is nice, i notice a difference in WoT at least where it seems like i aim a lot better now
> 
> 4. Build quality is -great-, Love the uber thin bezel, the screen appears to be floating off my desk in my room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OSD and its controls are top notch, best controls ive ever used on a monitor, they respond perfectly and are quick to use. Seriously. Well done. But the manual leaves a lot to be desired, i suppose for the target market this isnt a big deal..
> 
> *HOWEVER, the one area im sticking in is image quality*, I wouldnt call it bad, That would be insane, it has a very good panel, and to be honest i forget its a TN panel frequently, the lack of IPS glow to me IS nice and makes the blacks a lot nicer looking, Same with darker scenes in games (IE the tavern in the Witcher 3) HOWEVER it does have a bit of a "flat" look to it i cant decide if I genuinely like or not.. I'm running it calibrated with my Spyder5, Just like my old monitor and my laptop..
> 
> And thats the bit im sticking on, Love the speed but im still not sure im ok with the image im seeing, Im tinkering and tweaking and not jumping to any conclusions just yet, I want to give it some time, Do a variety of games and activitie, I still would say its a very good looking monitor and if you arent me (IE a picky person) you'd probubly -love- it Heck, some folks might not mind the flat look to the image... im not even sure i dislike it. *I think the flat look might be the flat AG coating..* it reminds me a lot of my old U2410 in fact... Not a bad comparison
> 
> Gonna play a bunch of stuff tonight.. maybe toy with settings some more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> -edit 8/7/2015 2:32 AM-
> 
> Figured I'd amend this for anyone else on the fence, After a lot of messing around and such i seem to have found a good spot for the monitor settings, 15 Brightness and 90 Contrast seem to do the trick in my room, Which is pretty much pitch black dark (Im light sensitive what can i say)
> 
> This has provided some VERYgood black level without any pesky IPS glow which was a huge issue for me in my lighting condition on the PB278Q...
> 
> Beyond that, So far enjoying the butter smoothness, Played some Witcher 3 however and I did notice odd stuttering when my FPS dropped to the 32-ish area. Im guessing its a GSync limitation? Not sure. I did not notice it before on the old screen.
> 
> I've also loaded up photos I edited on it for amusement and.. Was oddly surprised. They look pretty bloody good to my eyes...
> 
> Have yet to solidly give myself the "I'm keeping it" confirmation, but I would still recommend folks try one if they're on the fence, Especially at current pricing. I wouldnt call this a bad monitor, Not by a long shot...
> 
> -edit 5:15AM-
> 
> Still not sure about the monitor, For one ive noticed some banding in some things, For two it seems grey tends to go a bit pinkish in Chrome and etc
> 
> Also tried turning off Gsync for curiousity's sake and i cant see much of a difference, Most of the "smoothness" to me appears to be coming from the 144hz panel and NOT the gsync... I think this may be because my games run either fast enough where screen tearing isnt a problem, or slow enough to be out of range for Gsync's peak effectiveness...
> 
> Also having huge issues with some games if they dont load the calibration right. Yikes.. CS:GO and World of Warships both looked really messed up...
> 
> It seems to look amazing in most games however, its the other day to day desktop stuff that has me pausing and pondering :/ Still think its a very nice monitor! just not sure its a very nice monitor for _me_
> 
> 
> Still realllllly not certain about it.. But I still dont feel its a "bad" monitor, im just very picky...


[/quote]

Just some comments as I think I had a similar reaction of trying to talk myself into believing the Swift was all it was cracked up to be. I went through 3 of these quite sometime back and gave up ... besides the pixel inversion problem the AG coating was totally unacceptable for me in a top-of-the-line monitor, that was the nail in the coffin









I was coming from an overclocked 120Hz Glossy Korean panel (QX2710 and Cat2B). Sometimes I wish I'd never seen a high performance Glossy panel but I got spoiled way back in the day with the CRT FW900









And the newest tech the XB270HU has pretty bad QC issue's and isn't even available with a glossy option. For $700 I've found a 980Ti is a much better investment (higher FPS "kinda" negates G-Sync @1440p/120Hz). I'm going to stick with my $300 Korean until the industry figures out how to make premium gaming panel in that price range


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Just some comments as I think I had a similar reaction of trying to talk myself into believing the Swift was all it was cracked up to be. I went through 3 of these quite sometime back and gave up ... besides the pixel inversion problem the AG coating was totally unacceptable for me in a top-of-the-line monitor, that was the nail in the coffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was coming from an overclocked 120Hz Glossy Korean panel (QX2710 and Cat2B). Sometimes I wish I'd never seen a high performance Glossy panel but I got spoiled way back in the day with the CRT FW900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the newest tech the XB270HU has pretty bad QC issue's and isn't even available with a glossy option. For $700 I've found a 980Ti is a much better investment (higher FPS "kinda" negates G-Sync @1440p/120Hz). I'm going to stick with my $300 Korean until the industry figures out how to make premium gaming panel in that price range


Let me reiterate I did like a lot about the Swift, at the end of the day I believe it was a viewing angle issue causing the magenta cast on the screen, drove me nuts looking at OCN or anything else.. but that said? Videos and Games looked awesome on it...and if i had the space on my desk for a second screen for purely web browsing id likely have kept it..

For me, Gsync did not scratch the itch for games where i got 36-48 or so FPS like the Witcher 3, Motion felt more fluid, but it did with GSync off (And GSync in my case seemed to introduce a bit of a judder to the Witcher 3.. I thought GSync would save me the money of going to 970 SLI or a 980 Ti but it didn't unfortunately.. i suppose screen tearing just is not my particular annoyance..

Why ARENT there high end monitors with a glass screen or gloss AG coating, my room is completely pitch black (one reason i wasnt sure i was going IPS Again.. but i guess i have no choice)

However, i loved the smooth clear motion, So I ordered the Asus MG279Q. No GSync, but its currently $540, IPS and 144hz.. I'd wait but I'm very tired of the eye pain and headaches from PWM dimming..if the MG279Q doesnt work out i might try the BenQ BL3200... Might... I considered the 2730 but its TN as well so unless the stand adjusted more or the panel has slightly better viewing angles it wont work any better

Acer isnt really top of my list atm either. the Predator has too many issues ATM, it and the 28" GSync 4k monitor they had were pulled from Amazon because theyve been returned too much... I wouldnt trust buying their new 34" one either because of that.. I know plenty of people got good ones, but when Amazon is getting enough returns of something that they have to pull it from sale thats kind of a red flag to me...


----------



## BrightCandle

I loved gsync, it was amazing for Arma 3 which regularly sat in the 30-45 fps range. In games like GTA5 it also really helped, just anything that has a tendency to have lowish frame rates it was just really good. Now I am back on just 144hz I do notice the tearing and jerking it causes.

But the swift did have a lot of issues:
1) Inversion - 3 models all with the same problem, over and over.
2) The colour shifts were obvious at normal viewing distances, the top was clearly colour shifted to the bottom.

Ultimately I was trying to get hold of an Acer Predator but considering the issues that has I decided against it, after the 9 months of hell and the court filing it took to get a refund from my retailer (another story for another day) I just can't be dealing with repeated RMAs for faulty monitors due to yet more QC issues.

I want gsync, I want [email protected], would love it to be IPS and there is literally no one making a decent one. I can't bring myself to buy a 1080p gsync monitor and honestly I think at this point I may as well wait for [email protected] IPS gsync monitors to appear. My experience with gsync was good but this monitor not so much.


----------



## braudrist

The only thing I don't like about 144Hz is that the graphics card doesn't downclock itself while on the Windows Desktop unless I change it back to 120Hz. At least for me it doesn't and some others according to my research and it doesn't look like its getting fixed anytime soon. As I'm writing this, the core clock on my 980 GTX Ti sits at 810MHz and my card's temperature is at 42° but the fan's speed is at about 46% via MSI afterburner. If I put the fan speed at 25%, which is very silent, the card will probably idle at around 65°









Of course, this isn't the Swift's fault - don't get my wrong I love this monitor - I'm guessing that's just 144Hz in general and I believe some of you are not affected by this issue.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braudrist*
> 
> I'm guessing that's just 144Hz in general and I believe some of you are not affected by this issue.


This is entirely normal and purely a technicsl requirement.

The graphics card clock has to maintain an elevated clock frequency when running @144Hz refresh rate otherwise it cannot generate a 144Hz refresh rate.

It is not an issue as such but merely a technical necessity.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braudrist*
> 
> The only thing I don't like about 144Hz is that the graphics card doesn't downclock itself while on the Windows Desktop unless I change it back to 120Hz. At least for me it doesn't and some others according to my research and it doesn't look like its getting fixed anytime soon. As I'm writing this, the core clock on my 980 GTX Ti sits at 810MHz and my card's temperature is at 42° but the fan's speed is at about 46% via MSI afterburner. If I put the fan speed at 25%, which is very silent, the card will probably idle at around 65°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this isn't the Swift's fault - don't get my wrong I love this monitor - I'm guessing that's just 144Hz in general and I believe some of you are not affected by this issue.


heh. what is your ambient temp? mine was 30,5C yesterday and the card idled at 54C on desktop @ 120Hz. I created a custom resolution for the desktop use at 120Hz, that way the card can underclock when not in a game.

to put things in perspective, i bought a 980ti G1 gaming last week, so still keeping an eye on the temps and all. in this freaking hot weather, the card idles at around 54C, while being 81C highest under full load in games. i have the R5 from fractal design and the NH-D14 on the cpu, CPU temps under load have been 70-71C max. i think that due to the noctua being so big, there's not enough room for the fans to take the hot air out of the case from the GPU, resulting in overall higher temps. this week, the ambient temps should stay high, so i am borrowing an AIO closed loop cooler from a friend and going to test it out, hoping that the reduced space it takes up in the case results in better temps overall.










anyhow, sorry for the derail


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braudrist*
> 
> The only thing I don't like about 144Hz is that the graphics card doesn't downclock itself while on the Windows Desktop unless I change it back to 120Hz. At least for me it doesn't and some others according to my research and it doesn't look like its getting fixed anytime soon. As I'm writing this, the core clock on my 980 GTX Ti sits at 810MHz and my card's temperature is at 42° but the fan's speed is at about 46% via MSI afterburner. If I put the fan speed at 25%, which is very silent, the card will probably idle at around 65°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this isn't the Swift's fault - don't get my wrong I love this monitor - I'm guessing that's just 144Hz in general and I believe some of you are not affected by this issue.


I have SLI 980 Ref's ... with both a Swift and an Acer XB27OHU running side by side ...

One card downclocks to around 345mhz and the other card stays pegged at 1000mhz ... the down clocked card idles around 35C and the other around 46C ...

If I change both monitors to 60hz, both cards down clock appropriately...

I've got a couple of the EVGA Hybrid Coolers on a shelf and will be putting one of them on the non down clocking card ... if not both ...


----------



## toncij

Do you have screens on separate cards or the same one?


----------



## Doomedx

So like 3 days ago my rog swift got weird.
My text is blurry, very hard to read, green-ish and tiny.
Some applications got some "tickering, tearing and blicking" with frame.
Doesnt matter if i got g-sync active or not.
Text is better to read with 60 hz, in 120hz + ulmb is almost all my aplications got these tearing / tickering with frame. At 144hz text is VERY tiny and got green color.
I tried different nvidia drivers my gpu is 680 gtx. I tried reinstal windows from win 8 to win 10, its same.
I tried to unplugg lcd from electric, still same...

Can anyone help me ? or should i contact asus ? Excuse my english.


----------



## vladz

^
Return it or RMA it thats a common issues of rog swift....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Do you have screens on separate cards or the same one?


I run both screens off of one card ... as far as I know, that's the only way to run the cards in SLI while still being able to switch from one monitor to the next, depending on which I want to game on.


----------



## KenjiS

So I did something silly and drove all the heck up to NCIX to look at monitors...

Found out that my RoG Swift was likely defective, the one they had there did NOT have the same pink cast issues that mine did... Oh well, too late to tell Amazon it was defective :/


----------



## addictedto60fps

I'm going to have to RMA mine...boo! When you guys RMA'd, did you send it back using the original box the monitor came in or is it better to use new box?


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Beyond that im kinda questioning how much GSync is helping... i ended up turning it off and if anything felt the Witcher 3 was slightly smoother at times because it removed the "hitching" Gsync seemed to introduce...


Regarding Gsync, I too made so many forum posts and reddit questions about it, if you Google for Gsync not working probably 90% of those are from me. But then I finally was able to clearly, VERY clearly see a difference. I bought GTA V. I own a GTX 980 Ti and the PG278Q Rog Swift. I could very easily demonstrate it to you, but if you have GTA V and a capable graphic card then do this. Crank up all the settings to max except AA, resolution 1440p of course. Get FRAPS, then run the game with Gsync, and then with Vsync. While using Gsync, you will see your fps fluctuate between your lowest fps, and 144. With Vsync you will get locked at 72fps until you can keep a constant 144. If it can't maintain 72 ? Then down to 48, 36, and so on. Gsync lets you get any fps from 1 to 144. If you switch hz from the PG278Q to 60hz, same thing will happen. Can't do 60 constant ? Bam, 30. I was SO ******* HAPPY to finally see Gsync working.

I too can't tell stuttering difference between Gsync and Vsync, my games stutter with both. And tearing isn't present with Vsync only. But this, this is a clear difference. And made me realize if my monitor wasn't Gsync, I'd be locked to 72 fps instead of 88, 101, 112, 95, 99, 114, etc..... and THAT, alone, makes sure I will always get a Gsync monitor from now on.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Regarding Gsync, I too made so many forum posts and reddit questions about it, if you Google for Gsync not working probably 90% of those are from me. But then I finally was able to clearly, VERY clearly see a difference. I bought GTA V. I own a GTX 980 Ti and the PG278Q Rog Swift. I could very easily demonstrate it to you, but if you have GTA V and a capable graphic card then do this. Crank up all the settings to max except AA, resolution 1440p of course. Get FRAPS, then run the game with Gsync, and then with Vsync. While using Gsync, you will see your fps fluctuate between your lowest fps, and 144. With Vsync you will get locked at 72fps until you can keep a constant 144. If it can't maintain 72 ? Then down to 48, 36, and so on. Gsync lets you get any fps from 1 to 144. If you switch hz from the PG278Q to 60hz, same thing will happen. Can't do 60 constant ? Bam, 30. I was SO ******* HAPPY to finally see Gsync working.
> 
> I too can't tell stuttering difference between Gsync and Vsync, my games stutter with both. And tearing isn't present with Vsync only. But this, this is a clear difference. And made me realize if my monitor wasn't Gsync, I'd be locked to 72 fps instead of 88, 101, 112, 95, 99, 114, etc..... and THAT, alone, makes sure I will always get a Gsync monitor from now on.


Or turn Vsync off and you still get FPS from 1 to whatever.. lol. But then you'd possibly get screen tearing. When GSync was on however the game did NOT run "smooth", I BELIEVE this was because the Gsync module was refreshing frames in it and thus i was seeing the repeated frames as stutter, When i disabled GSync the game, despite playing at the same FPS range was far smoother. Either way i just didnt see a MASSIVE improvement from GSync which, to me, would justify its extra cost. But I play games with VSync off 85% of the time.

I didnt spend much time trying to figure it out as i was more concerned with the "Top half of my screen is noticably a different tone than the rest of it no matter what im doing" thing, Which i originally felt was just a TN panel viewing angle problem, but then i saw another RoG Swift a few days later and it didnt have that issue which casts some doubt on it


----------



## Lanarchy

Yeah, mine had that too until I got used to it. But mine has an even worse problem. The gamma out of the box is atrocious. Blacks are grey, and colors are super washed out, it's just way too bright. Even using profiles from TFTCentral or PCMonitors.info. I ended up having to use Brightness/Contrast 50/50 on monitor, and Brightness 50, Contrast 60 and Gamma 0.75 in Nvidia panel for it to look beautiful. But I still have problems because many games don't take the right gamma profile in fullscreen (for Valve games I need to add -nogammaramp to launch options for example), and some reset the profile when you exit the game (Cryengine games). I love and hate this monitor at the same time. I swore TN off too because of this but maybe it's just that one monitor being bad.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Yeah, mine had that too until I got used to it. But mine has an even worse problem. The gamma out of the box is atrocious. Blacks are grey, and colors are super washed out, it's just way too bright. Even using profiles from TFTCentral or PCMonitors.info. I ended up having to use Brightness/Contrast 50/50 on monitor, and Brightness 50, Contrast 60 and Gamma 0.75 in Nvidia panel for it to look beautiful. But I still have problems because many games don't take the right gamma profile in fullscreen (for Valve games I need to add -nogammaramp to launch options for example), and some reset the profile when you exit the game (Cryengine games). I love and hate this monitor at the same time. I swore TN off too because of this but maybe it's just that one monitor being bad.


I fixed it using a calibrator (Spyder5). But yeah, many games did NOT seem to respect the profile's gamma curve at all... SUPER annoying

But the lack of IPS glow was nice and to me resulted in a nicer picture sometimes over my current IPS panel


----------



## Lanarchy

I'm just waiting to see more on the PG279Q (1440p, 144hz, Gsync, IPS, HDMI) and if it's not "The Holy Grail" then I'll probably sell the PG278Q and get the XB270HU. I want my blacks black dammit.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> I'm just waiting to see more on the PG279Q (1440p, 144hz, Gsync, IPS, HDMI) and if it's not "The Holy Grail" then I'll probably sell the PG278Q and get the XB270HU. I want my blacks black dammit.


Lower your gamma to which you prefer and up the vibrance a little..And if nvidia profile is not working in game try lowering the gamma from the game..Boom! Be happy.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Lower your gamma to which you prefer and up the vibrance a little..And if nvidia profile is not working in game try lowering the gamma from the game..Boom! Be happy.


Sigh. Sorry for the tone of this comment but why do people give such idiotic advice, like oh f*ck, I didn't even think about in-game gamma !! You don't even understand the situation because your monitor probably came with correct gamma (like the PB278Q I had before the ROG Swift) so for you, things just need "gamma adjusting in-game" but for people with bad monitors, it's far, FAR from being that easy. I will give you three examples.

Diablo 3: Gamma in-game slider is not even gamma, it's Brightness. They never changed the name (or actually make it gamma) so I need to play this one windowed borderless.

Life is Strange: This one uses real gamma but for some reason, on my monitor it creates a really ugly effect that I am not sure is called banding or not, but it either makes blacks appear dark-greyish and pixelized, or is so black you can't see anything. Most of the game looks fine but inside Max's room at the beginning of Episode 3, you can see it on her floor and around the couch. On my PS4 on TV, it looks perfect. None of this stuff.

Witcher 3: Doesn't use correct gamma profile (tons of Google search posts on this), so you have to either play windowed borderless or just live with it. The in-game gamma slider does not make it look good, it only does half the job. There is a very clear difference between Fulllscreen 0 gamma (meaning, at the complete left of the slider) and windowed borderless, which uses correct gamma profile but then you lose fullscreen's advantages.

And I could go on with more games. Yes, Starcraft 2, World of Warcraft, Battlefield 4, Final Fantasy XIV, Titanfall and many others do use correct gamma profile or their gamma sliders actually work, but for those that don't, we can do JACK sht. You cannot even understand how it feels to look at your monitor while playing one of those games, knowing you spent upwards of 800$ on this piece of sht.

Sorry for being angry but I hate it when people say "Did you try to use the in-game gamma slider" ? UGH.


----------



## addictedto60fps

Anyone know how to detach the display from the stand? I was told I need to send the display in only, but my problem is I can't figure out how to detach the display from the stand.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Sigh. Sorry for the tone of this comment but why do people give such idiotic advice, like oh f*ck, I didn't even think about in-game gamma !! You don't even understand the situation because your monitor probably came with correct gamma (like the PB278Q I had before the ROG Swift) so for you, things just need "gamma adjusting in-game" but for people with bad monitors, it's far, FAR from being that easy. I will give you three examples.
> 
> Diablo 3: Gamma in-game slider is not even gamma, it's Brightness. They never changed the name (or actually make it gamma) so I need to play this one windowed borderless.
> 
> Life is Strange: This one uses real gamma but for some reason, on my monitor it creates a really ugly effect that I am not sure is called banding or not, but it either makes blacks appear dark-greyish and pixelized, or is so black you can't see anything. Most of the game looks fine but inside Max's room at the beginning of Episode 3, you can see it on her floor and around the couch. On my PS4 on TV, it looks perfect. None of this stuff.
> 
> Witcher 3: Doesn't use correct gamma profile (tons of Google search posts on this), so you have to either play windowed borderless or just live with it. The in-game gamma slider does not make it look good, it only does half the job. There is a very clear difference between Fulllscreen 0 gamma (meaning, at the complete left of the slider) and windowed borderless, which uses correct gamma profile but then you lose fullscreen's advantages.
> 
> And I could go on with more games. Yes, Starcraft 2, World of Warcraft, Battlefield 4, Final Fantasy XIV, Titanfall and many others do use correct gamma profile or their gamma sliders actually work, but for those that don't, we can do JACK sht. You cannot even understand how it feels to look at your monitor while playing one of those games, knowing you spent upwards of 800$ on this piece of sht.
> 
> Sorry for being angry but I hate it when people say "Did you try to use the in-game gamma slider" ? UGH.


Yeah its completely understandable to react this way.I just told you what i do and the colors and everything are so solid and the games look really beatiful.But i guess your gamma is way too low than mine so if you feel that bad about your monitor rma it..You paid 800 bucks for a high end monitor and you shouldn't feel bad playing games and looking things on it.So best solution>RMA it and hope the next be good.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Yeah its completely understandable to react this way.I just told you what i do and the colors and everything are so solid and the games look really beatiful.But i guess your gamma is way too low than mine so if you feel that bad about your monitor rma it..You paid 800 bucks for a high end monitor and you shouldn't feel bad playing games and looking things on it.So best solution>RMA it and hope the next be good.


Thank you, for understanding. Thing is, I got the monitor from NCIX and for RMAs they ask for a 15% restocking fee. Not going to pay 15% of that, hell no. I'm just waiting on PG279Q reviews and if it's good, I'm selling the 278Q and will pay whatever amount is left towards the 279Q. Here in Canada the 278Q is still selling for a premium, even HIGHER than the price at launch. So I'm good. Hopefully since the 279Q is IPS, it'll have perfect colors out of the box. That was certainly the case with my PB278Q before the ROG Swift.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*


Sorry you feel that way, but to alleviate some problems: G-Sync now works in window too and performance is not lower in windowed apps any more compared to fullscreen.


----------



## Lanarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Sorry you feel that way, but to alleviate some problems: G-Sync now works in window too and performance is not lower in windowed apps any more compared to fullscreen.


I question that statement. Not from you I mean, but in general. Was GSync the ONLY difference with fullscreen ? I do remember reading about fullscreen making it so the video card has full control over the computer's "performance", compared to windowed where it needs to handle Windows. Maybe this is not relevant anymore, but I'll say I have not seen much difference with my games now that I did make them all windowed borderless. But still, I'd prefer fullscreen, I dunno...maybe because I'm so used to that.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> I question that statement. Not from you I mean, but in general. Was GSync the ONLY difference with fullscreen ? I do remember reading about fullscreen making it so the video card has full control over the computer's "performance", compared to windowed where it needs to handle Windows. Maybe this is not relevant anymore, but I'll say I have not seen much difference with my games now that I did make them all windowed borderless. But still, I'd prefer fullscreen, I dunno...maybe because I'm so used to that.


I haven't noticed any difference in performance from fullscreen to windowed. At least not any significant. I know that before the difference was huge, but today, I can't notice it to be honest.

Still I have fairly good machine (5960X, TitanX, NVMe drive..) so I may not be as impacted as I could with a lower performing setup. Take my statement _cum grano salis_.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanarchy*
> 
> Thank you, for understanding. Thing is, I got the monitor from NCIX and for RMAs they ask for a 15% restocking fee. Not going to pay 15% of that, hell no. I'm just waiting on PG279Q reviews and if it's good, I'm selling the 278Q and will pay whatever amount is left towards the 279Q. Here in Canada the 278Q is still selling for a premium, even HIGHER than the price at launch. So I'm good. Hopefully since the 279Q is IPS, it'll have perfect colors out of the box. That was certainly the case with my PB278Q before the ROG Swift.


If you wanna go for the 279q wait 2-3 months after release and then get one.This i sthe trick with asus and acer predator monitors.Seems like 2-3 months after release most of the problems are fixed.Also i've tried the acer ips 144hz monitor(same panel as 279q) and i have to say the difference in response in cs go was somehow noticeable.PG278q is a little faster but only on cs so keep that in mind if you're planning playing a lot of cs go.


----------



## crastakippers

I have been thinking really hard about buying the ROG swift or even the Acer predator. I have read so many QC issues on this forum and other places that I have gotten cold feet. However I found a swift in stock at a fairly local store, so as long as their return policy is good I should not be taking such a big risk.

So my question is, for you guys that own them, is the swift over its earlier issues and now worth buying or are there still QC issues and should I wait for the PG279Q. To be honest I want the swift now but ibviously not if there is a reasonable chance something will go wrong with it later.

thanks.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I have been thinking really hard about buying the ROG swift or even the Acer predator. I have read so many QC issues on this forum and other places that I have gotten cold feet. However I found a swift in stock at a fairly local store, so as long as their return policy is good I should not be taking such a big risk.
> 
> So my question is, for you guys that own them, is the swift over its earlier issues and now worth buying or are there still QC issues and should I wait for the PG279Q. To be honest I want the swift now but ibviously not if there is a reasonable chance something will go wrong with it later.
> 
> thanks.


I've bought it a month ago and got a perfect panel. January 2015 build. I guess the situation with QA is much better now.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I have been thinking really hard about buying the ROG swift or even the Acer predator. I have read so many QC issues on this forum and other places that I have gotten cold feet. However I found a swift in stock at a fairly local store, so as long as their return policy is good I should not be taking such a big risk.
> 
> So my question is, for you guys that own them, is the swift over its earlier issues and now worth buying or are there still QC issues and should I wait for the PG279Q. To be honest I want the swift now but ibviously not if there is a reasonable chance something will go wrong with it later.
> 
> thanks.


Swifts after December 2014 seems to be flawless except a small percentage of them.So if you want to buy a swift now you would be satisfied imo.


----------



## crastakippers

Thanks guys. The store gave me 14 days and if I find any problems in that time I can return it to them. After that it goes to Asus. They only had one swift so I took it. I'l post an update of what I think when I have a some time with it.

thanks again.


----------



## Egzi

Ok, So I have this thing that has been bugging me for a while about this monitor.

I like everything about it, expect for one thing.

When I look at white color, I can see some strange dust particles that make the whites look strange, while color does not look so clear because of this.

Like if I cast a LightSpell in games or I am at a snow level or just looking at what ever is white. Kinda feels strange. Someone know something about this and understand what I am trying to say ?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Ok, So I have this thing that has been bugging me for a while about this monitor.
> 
> I like everything about it, expect for one thing.
> 
> When I look at white color, I can see some strange dust particles that make the whites look strange, while color does not look so clear because of this.
> 
> Like if I cast a LightSpell in games or I am at a snow level or just looking at what ever is white. Kinda feels strange. Someone know something about this and understand what I am trying to say ?


Does it look sparkly kinda?

Sounds like the AG Coating


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Does it look sparkly kinda?
> 
> Sounds like the AG Coating


I dont know how to really explain it, just imagine looking at a white screen with some strange small "dust particles on" They are only noticeable in white background and some yellow color`d background.


----------



## Kraanipea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I dont know how to really explain it, just imagine looking at a white screen with some strange small "dust particles on" They are only noticeable in white background and some yellow color`d background.


Yes, that's the AG coating. One of the flaws of this monitor. But it's intended to be that way from the factory to lessen the glare you get from sun and your room.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> Yes, that's the AG coating. One of the flaws of this monitor. But it's intended to be that way from the factory to lessen the glare you get from sun and your room.


Ahaa, that indeed is a big flaw in that case.

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## syookhong

Hi,

I have a problem with my swift. I tried connecting the swift to my GTX 980 by displayport to displayport and the swift just starts with the ROG logo, goes to NO SIGNAL, and goes black. The color of the LED on the power button stays orange and I have tried turning it on and off multiple times without signal. I know for a fact that the monitor is not faulty because before I sold off my HD Radeon 7990, I tried connecting it with the swift via Minidisplay port to display port and it worked. Could this be a problem regarding the connection that I am using. Any help would be greatly appreciated because I am really frustrated about this problem.

Thank you

GPU: GTX 980
MOBO: Asus Maximus Formula Vii


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syookhong*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with my swift. I tried connecting the swift to my GTX 980 by displayport to displayport and the swift just starts with the ROG logo, goes to NO SIGNAL, and goes black. The color of the LED on the power button stays orange and I have tried turning it on and off multiple times without signal. I know for a fact that the monitor is not faulty because before I sold off my HD Radeon 7990, I tried connecting it with the swift via Minidisplay port to display port and it worked. Could this be a problem regarding the connection that I am using. Any help would be greatly appreciated because I am really frustrated about this problem.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> GPU: GTX 980
> MOBO: Asus Maximus Formula Vii


1. try a different Displayport cable

2. try connecting the GTX980 to a different monitor


----------



## gQmeR

hi guys
can i change my monitor from 27 to 24 like benq ?


----------



## Leukajedi

Heya everyone!

I have a problem with my PG278Q there's green and red vertical lines on the right side of my screen and
the picture gets all distorted when playing or watching movies. (Left side of the screen is okay)
Tried with 2560x1440p @ 144hz and 2560x1440p @ 120hz, 60hz is only one which works normally.
Could the problem be in faulty DP cable or a setting issue? or is my panel just toasted









Here's a few images to demonstrate my problem.

http://imgur.com/ncNOxXz,aC1gERv,wRH6NnK
http://imgur.com/ncNOxXz,aC1gERv,wRH6NnK#1
http://imgur.com/ncNOxXz,aC1gERv,wRH6NnK#2

Hopefully somebody knows something about this problem, thx!


----------



## Turmio

Hey,

I did clean win10 install and now my monitor shows as PnP in device list. I assume there isnt any windows 10 drivers because there isnt 8.1?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turmio*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I did clean win10 install and now my monitor shows as PnP in device list. I assume there isnt any windows 10 drivers because there isnt 8.1?


Use the windows 7 driver. It works fine. I updated by using the Device Manager.


----------



## Turmio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Use the windows 7 driver. It works fine. I updated by using the Device Manager.


Ok gonna try that thanks


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leukajedi*
> 
> Heya everyone!
> 
> I have a problem with my PG278Q there's green and red vertical lines on the right side of my screen and
> the picture gets all distorted when playing or watching movies. (Left side of the screen is okay)
> Tried with 2560x1440p @ 144hz and 2560x1440p @ 120hz, 60hz is only one which works normally.
> Could the problem be in faulty DP cable or a setting issue? or is my panel just toasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few images to demonstrate my problem.
> 
> http://imgur.com/ncNOxXz,aC1gERv,wRH6NnK
> http://imgur.com/ncNOxXz,aC1gERv,wRH6NnK#1
> http://imgur.com/ncNOxXz,aC1gERv,wRH6NnK#2
> 
> Hopefully somebody knows something about this problem, thx!


Aww man that sucks... well you could try another cable and if that doesn't fix it then I guess it's RMA time








Good luck.


----------



## Turmio

Windows 7 driver worked fine, I also noticed that there is driver for windows 8 but I don't think there is any difference. Thanks again Kronvict


----------



## duox

at 679 on amazon is now a good time to buy this monitor ?


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> at 679 on amazon is now a good time to buy this monitor ?


I think its cheaper on the Egg...and no tax.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Use the windows 7 driver. It works fine. I updated by using the Device Manager.


Odd, had to look myself after seeing this. Mine says Generic PnP monitor for all 3 of my monitors in both Windows Display Settings and Device Manager but Nvidia Control Panel says the models off all 3 of my displays


----------



## gQmeR

can i scale my monitor to 24 inch ??????


----------



## Toxsick

Should i get this monitor?
I've been wondering if it is worth the risk.
Seeing all the problems/issues this Monitor has...


----------



## yuehernkang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Should i get this monitor?
> I've been wondering if it is worth the risk.
> Seeing all the problems/issues this Monitor has...


why not wait for the new one to come out?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuehernkang*
> 
> why not wait for the new one to come out?


Which one? The IPS one?

Can you provide a link?

Thanks


----------



## yuehernkang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Which one? The IPS one?
> 
> Can you provide a link?
> 
> Thanks


yup. http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync


----------



## toncij

Probably not before December...


----------



## gQmeR

can i scale my monitor to 24 inch ??????


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gQmeR*
> 
> can i scale my monitor to 24 inch ??????


You can scale your resolution down to something lower, but there are no options in the OSD to conform to a virtual different screen size.


----------



## gQmeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> You can scale your resolution down to something lower, but there are no options in the OSD to conform to a virtual different screen size.


sucks .......
thx for help


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gQmeR*
> 
> can i scale my monitor to 24 inch ??????


Why are you repeating yourself twice on the same page? That's....rude. You don't need to SPAM the same thing over and over.

And no, you can't, not directly. The monitor does not have a hardware scaler or screen scaling emulation options like the XL2730Z, XL2720Z, or any of the Benq or LG (non gsync) monitors. So there are no 1:1 or 4:3 aspect settings in the OSD.

What you can do is just select a lower resolution in the video card control panel and use that. Then use the video card aspect settings to GPU SCALE the aspect ratio to 1:1 (disables scaling), fullscreen or aspect (black bars).

You can also create a custom resolution and refresh rate yourself, provided you don't get an out of range error, but this might only work if GPU scaling is turned on in the drivers. Gsync monitors do not have hardware scalers--everything is scaled via the video card.


----------



## funkmetal

Finally disabled Gsync entirely on this monitor. The games I play I usually dont use Gsync and the issues with the drivers lately have become annoying. Gotta say with my setup though it is still an amazing monitor even without Gsync


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Finally disabled Gsync entirely on this monitor. The games I play I usually dont use Gsync and the issues with the drivers lately have become annoying. Gotta say with my setup though it is still an amazing monitor even without Gsync


Could you describe some of these issues.


----------



## MaXimus666

seems to me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Could you describe some of these issues.


Here it is, with no replies since many days on the useless ROG Forums:

*What is the solution for the G-Sync flickering on the PG278Q?*

*PG278Q G-sync mode always on?*


----------



## toncij

Very strange. Does not happen on my machine (TitanX, Win10).


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> seems to me
> Here it is, with no replies since many days on the useless ROG Forums:
> 
> *What is the solution for the G-Sync flickering on the PG278Q?*
> 
> *PG278Q G-sync mode always on?*


My swift works as advertised since the early june driver update.
G-sync enabled and fixed refresh in global setting disable g-sync on desktop.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better
Quote:


> In the new Game Ready driver, you can now select on a per-game basis whether to use G-SYNC or ULMB, if your monitor supports it. This allows for seamless switching between display modes, enabling players of Counter-Strike to use ULMB, before switching to G-SYNC for The Witcher 3, without any additional user input or use of the monitor's OSD.
> 
> 
> 
> To enable the new ULMB option on ULMB-equipped monitors, enter "Manage 3D settings" in the NVIDIA Control Panel, select a game profile on the "Program Settings" tab, and opt for "ULMB" under the "Monitor Technology" option.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> My swift works as advertised since the early june driver update.
> G-sync enabled and fixed refresh in global setting disable g-sync on desktop.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better


Is the G-SYNC LED red or white when you have G-Sync enabled only for full screen windows?

If it is red, then that's the bug it shouldn't be red in windowed mode.

Second check, open a video in MPC-HC and double click in the middle to make it full screen, do you notice any flickering when going into full screen mode?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> Is the G-SYNC LED red or white when you have G-Sync enabled only for full screen windows?
> 
> If it is red, then that's the bug it shouldn't be red in windowed mode.


Nvidia already explained that this was needed for compatibility in windows 10.
They probably wont change this (Basically, the Led will light red but G-Sync wont be active unless you're running a 3d application).



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> Second check, open a video in MPC-HC and double click in the middle to make it full screen, do you notice any flickering when going into full screen mode?


No flickering with MPC HC (1.7.5.134 from tardsplaya), with either EVR or MadVR
Maybe you could try MPC BE


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Nvidia already explained that this was needed for compatibility in windows 10.
> They probably wont change this (Basically, the Led will light red but G-Sync wont be active unless you're running a 3d application).
> 
> 
> No flickering with MPC HC (1.7.5.134 from tardsplaya), with either EVR or MadVR
> Maybe you could try MPC BE


Thanks bro! at least I know it's not a bug.

Cheers


----------



## bozzd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXimus666*
> 
> Thanks bro! at least I know it's not a bug.
> 
> Cheers


It has been like this since 2 months ago. Best investment I've made so far. Steep price but worth every penny. Although one thing I'm still curious is that if Vsync is on at the same time with gsync to cap the frame rates, would this defeat the purpose of gsync? Because nvidia made a changes for vsync and gsync options. Both can be turn on at the same time. Thus makes me wonder which features will be in control.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozzd*
> 
> It has been like this since 2 months ago. Best investment I've made so far. Steep price but worth every penny. Although one thing I'm still curious is that if Vsync is on at the same time with gsync to cap the frame rates, would this defeat the purpose of gsync? Because nvidia made a changes for vsync and gsync options. Both can be turn on at the same time. Thus makes me wonder which features will be in control.


I've read that you should turn Vsync off if using Gsync...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozzd*
> 
> It has been like this since 2 months ago. Best investment I've made so far. Steep price but worth every penny. Although one thing I'm still curious is that if Vsync is on at the same time with gsync to cap the frame rates, would this defeat the purpose of gsync? Because nvidia made a changes for vsync and gsync options. Both can be turn on at the same time. Thus makes me wonder which features will be in control.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I've read that you should turn Vsync off if using Gsync...


G-SYNC overrides the driver V-Sync setting so that enabling V-Sync while G-SYNC is enabled simply caps FPS to the max refresh rate (144 FPS on this monitor). You'll still be using G-SYNC with V-Sync enabled. So having V-Sync enabled in the NVIDIA Control Panel is recommended when using G-SYNC, hence why enabling G-SYNC does so on its own.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hello guys i got a replacement from asus today cause my other swift had Figure 8 clouding, this one i got is an April 2015 build date, no back light bleed and very good screen uniformity but it had one little dark pixel all the way to the left edge of the monitor that sometimes flickers on and off should i return this to asus or this is still consider good to keep thanks


----------



## Baasha

Is there a guide on how to set Custom Resolutions using this monitor (ASUS RoG Swift)?

Since DSR + G-SYNC still doesn't work with SLI, I would like to try a Custom Resolution but every time I try to set it, it keeps saying "Test Failed" in NVCP. I've done it once before and it worked (had to set the monitor to 60Hz first), but I don't remember the exact settings and now I can't get it to work.

Would appreciate some help.

Thanks.


----------



## Falkentyne

You can try ToastyX CRU but this creates EDID overrides. The resolution set that is different than the defined refresh rate will be GPU scaled (even if GPU scaling is disabled) while the refresh rate you created directly will be display scaled (e.g. [email protected] hz). But this monitor does not have a hardware scaler, so it will either work, be GPU scaled or simply display a nice fat "Out of range!" error.

This is purely YMMV. This basically applies to all gsync monitors as the gsync module is the scaler, and the video card is supposed to handle scaling on gsync monitors.

Since CRU does not allow testing settings before saving them, make sure you set the monitor to 60hz first. The last thing you want is a nice fat "Out of range" error after you run the CRU driver restarter and then have to go into windows safe mode and reset the settings (reset-all.exe).


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozzd*
> 
> It has been like this since 2 months ago. Best investment I've made so far. Steep price but worth every penny. Although one thing I'm still curious is that if Vsync is on at the same time with gsync to cap the frame rates, would this defeat the purpose of gsync? Because nvidia made a changes for vsync and gsync options. Both can be turn on at the same time. Thus makes me wonder which features will be in control.


*G-Sync ON + V-sync OFF*
G-Sync Disable itself once you go beyond 144 FPS (assuming your refresh rate is set at 144hz)
If you dip below 144 it will activate again, back and forth as your frame go beyond refresh rate (Some people have complained about *G-Sync + V-Sync OFF* stutter on windows 10, idk if those two are related).

*G-Sync ON + V-sync ON*
G-Sync will always be ON (since V-Sync will cap FPS to Screen Refresh Rate)

You can also do what i do *G-Sync ON + V-Sync OFF* and cap your frame at 140.
I just do that for BF4


----------



## toncij

Latest 355.82 drivers make some non-game apps stutter even with G-Sync off, in desktop - Lync, Visual Studio, VS Code, etc...


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can try ToastyX CRU but this creates EDID overrides. The resolution set that is different than the defined refresh rate will be GPU scaled (even if GPU scaling is disabled) while the refresh rate you created directly will be display scaled (e.g. [email protected] hz). But this monitor does not have a hardware scaler, so it will either work, be GPU scaled or simply display a nice fat "Out of range!" error.
> 
> This is purely YMMV. This basically applies to all gsync monitors as the gsync module is the scaler, and the video card is supposed to handle scaling on gsync monitors.
> 
> Since CRU does not allow testing settings before saving them, make sure you set the monitor to 60hz first. The last thing you want is a nice fat "Out of range" error after you run the CRU driver restarter and then have to go into windows safe mode and reset the settings (reset-all.exe).


Hmm.. I did once a few months ago just using the NVCP - no special program. I just set Custom Resolution to 3840x2160 (for example) and had Timings on 'Auto' and clicked "Ok" and it worked. I then re-enabled SLI and could play at that resolution.


----------



## bozzd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> G-SYNC overrides the driver V-Sync setting so that enabling V-Sync while G-SYNC is enabled simply caps FPS to the max refresh rate (144 FPS on this monitor). You'll still be using G-SYNC with V-Sync enabled. So having V-Sync enabled in the NVIDIA Control Panel is recommended when using G-SYNC, hence why enabling G-SYNC does so on its own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> *G-Sync ON + V-sync OFF*
> G-Sync Disable itself once you go beyond 144 FPS (assuming your refresh rate is set at 144hz)
> If you dip below 144 it will activate again, back and forth as your frame go beyond refresh rate (Some people have complained about *G-Sync + V-Sync OFF* stutter on windows 10, idk if those two are related).
> 
> *G-Sync ON + V-sync ON*
> G-Sync will always be ON (since V-Sync will cap FPS to Screen Refresh Rate)
> 
> You can also do what i do *G-Sync ON + V-Sync OFF* and cap your frame at 140.
> I just do that for BF4


thanks for making things clear for me. And now Intel will supports Freesync. This will be interesting on what Nvidia will do.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bozzd*
> 
> thanks for making things clear for me. And now Intel will supports Freesync. This will be interesting on what Nvidia will do.


It's unfortunate since G-SYNC is superior and I doubt FreeSync/VESA AdaptiveSync will ever be as good. G-SYNC benefits from the hardware on the module. I wouldn't be surprised if G-SYNC dies and NVIDIA jumps on the VESA AdaptiveSync boat, but it would be a downgrade for them and us.


----------



## Viper007

Hi guys im new here just wanted to ask a question, im getting my rog swift tomorrow and was wondering how can i check the manufacturing date? i ordered it from overclockers uk so i assume it should be January or later so it should be a good build.

Also im not so good at monitors or know a whole bunch about calibration do i just select the color option in the monitor settings to adjust to what i want and thats it? as i dont understand what these profiles are people use or how to get the best picture out of my rog swift but out of the box should be nice as im coming from a xl2411t and rog is 8 bit etc.

Anyway thats all, thanks for your time and any help you can give me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper007*
> 
> Hi guys im new here just wanted to ask a question, im getting my rog swift tomorrow and was wondering how can i check the manufacturing date? i ordered it from overclockers uk so i assume it should be January or later so it should be a good build.
> 
> Also im not so good at monitors or know a whole bunch about calibration do i just select the color option in the monitor settings to adjust to what i want and thats it? as i dont understand what these profiles are people use or how to get the best picture out of my rog swift but out of the box should be nice as im coming from a xl2411t and rog is 8 bit etc.
> 
> Anyway thats all, thanks for your time and any help you can give me.


Start with the recommended on-screen display settings (OSD) listed by TFTCentral and adjust to your liking from there.


----------



## Viper007

Will do cheers, also you know how i can check a monitors manufacturing date?


----------



## nyk20z3

Picking one up next week hopefully its from a recent batch!


----------



## vladz

Pg279q 165hz ips its coming


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Pg279q 165hz ips its coming


Its not coming fast enough!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Its not coming fast enough!


Winter is coming! Too! But, well, it can't come fast enough.


----------



## xarot

Sorry if this been asked a million times already...

I need a tad longer cable for my Swift, a little bit over 3 meters so I guess I am looking for 5m cable. Any brands I should search for? I know it can be very tricky to find a good cable.









How about Startech's cables, any good?

http://www.startech.com/uk/Cables/Audio-Video/DisplayPort/5Meter-DisplayPort-Cable-with-Latches-Male-to-Male~DISPL5M


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Sorry if this been asked a million times already...
> 
> I need a tad longer cable for my Swift, a little bit over 3 meters so I guess I am looking for 5m cable. Any brands I should search for? I know it can be very tricky to find a good cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Startech's cables, any good?
> 
> http://www.startech.com/uk/Cables/Audio-Video/DisplayPort/5Meter-DisplayPort-Cable-with-Latches-Male-to-Male~DISPL5M


I use a 15f (5meter) Startech DP cable like you linked and it works just fine.
I use it and get 144hz on my XL2720Z
It also worked for 4K on my Crossover 434K before I returned it.

Startech makes good cables from my personal experience


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> I use a 15f (5meter) Startech DP cable like you linked and it works just fine.
> I use it and get 144hz on my XL2720Z
> It also worked for 4K on my Crossover 434K before I returned it.
> 
> Startech makes good cables from my personal experience


Thanks a lot, it should be smooth sailing then. +Rep


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viper007*
> 
> Will do cheers, also you know how i can check a monitors manufacturing date?


It is on the rhs on the underside of the bezel near the serial no turn your monitor 90deg and you will see the sticker .


----------



## kalston

My Swift has lately started behaving, it's turning itself back on by itself randomly - but frequently. This is a problem because my PC is on 24/7, however I do turn off my monitor when sleeping/at work and now my monitor is practically on 24/7 because of this. I don't really wanna have to unplug it every day as that will actually wear off the plugs needlessly. From what I've read it appears it appears to be a power adapter issue, guess I should get in touch with Asus...


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalston*
> 
> My Swift has lately started behaving, it's turning itself back on by itself randomly - but frequently. This is a problem because my PC is on 24/7, however I do turn off my monitor when sleeping/at work and now my monitor is practically on 24/7 because of this. I don't really wanna have to unplug it every day as that will actually wear off the plugs needlessly. From what I've read it appears it appears to be a power adapter issue, guess I should get in touch with Asus...


Can you tell me the outcome? I have the same issue. Hopefully it's "just" the psu. Don't want to RMA the whole swift.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Mine too, It turns itself randomly, seems a widespread problem.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Mine too, It turns itself randomly, seems a widespread problem.


Ok, seems it's the PSU, thank god not the screen itself.
Maybe i can get a new one from the place i've ordered it.


----------



## dmbr

Anyone know of ICC profile for ULMB?


----------



## siltsunrise

New ones any better than old?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> Hi, I know this is a bit lame, and lazy, but I can't burn my eyes out reading 500 pages to scope this monitor out here. I came around to considering the swift instead the ultrawide and ips acers after reading their qc horror stories. I know the swift was initially terrible too...qc problems.
> 
> So what is the consensus on the newer batches of swifts? Are they still plagued with problems, or good enough to likely get a good one without 5 or 10 rmas?
> 
> Anyone who has been following this thread and feels they have a solid idea, please enlighten me!
> 
> And how bad are the TN issues with this in your experience? Reviews I see are all over the place. Great, lousy, ok...
> Talking about viewing angles, color washout, etc.
> 
> Many thanks! Have spent soo much time reading up on monitors, just want the quick and dirty on this one before I spend too much time digging.


I'd like to know is the light bleed still a problem with later batches? I lost all interest on the monitor after I started reading about the light bleed complaints after release, but it's still the only potential 1440p 144Hz G-sync monitor available.


----------



## j0hn

Does anyone else have problems with some resolutions in CS:GO? Most look fine but 1920x1080 in particular as well as 1920x1200 gives me weird extra lines around the crosshair, looks like ghosting but its there all the time. I would guess it's my GPU (680) having problem scaling but I want to make sure.


----------



## Crazy Hase

Hi guys, I got my Rog Swift and I am very happy







. Everything works perfect but I got windows 10 and got few questions :

1. Production date on my monitor is May 2015. I did not install any drivers from cd or online. Do I need to do it ?

2. In windows 10 in nvidia panel vertical sync can be only turn off ( there is no g-sync option ) is it normal?

3. In Windows 10 I have the possibility to turn on g-sync in windows mode and game mode. Are both possibilities better ? The g-sync red lamp shines always when I turn on both possibilities

Thank for answers


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Hase*
> 
> Hi guys, I got my Rog Swift and I am very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everything works perfect but I got windows 10 and got few questions :
> 
> 1. Production date on my monitor is May 2015. I did not install any drivers from cd or online. Do I need to do it ?


Nothing beyond the Nvidia drivers, which it might be an idea to reinstall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Hase*
> 
> 2. In windows 10 in nvidia panel vertical sync can be only turn off ( there is no g-sync option ) is it normal?


No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Hase*
> 
> 3. In Windows 10 I have the possibility to turn on g-sync in windows mode and game mode. Are both possibilities better ? The g-sync red lamp shines always when I turn on both possibilities
> 
> Thank for answers


My ROG swift showed the red light all the time and it was because the gsync module had failed completely, it wasn't actually doing gsync at all. If its not switching back and forth as you start games or as you disable it in Windows then I suspect something has gone wrong, you may just be another victim of a deeply **** product.


----------



## Crazy Hase

maybe I did not explain it properly with

2:

In nvidia panel in vertical sync option - there is no g-sync option to choose. Maybe windows 10 has other options than windows 7,8 ? That is my question.

3 :

In windows 10 there are 2 options with g-sync :

a) g-sync will activate only in games
b) g-sync will be active all the time in windows as well

question is wich is better

Anybody who has windows 10 with this monitor pls answer


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Hase*
> 
> maybe I did not explain it properly with
> 
> 2:
> 
> In nvidia panel in vertical sync option - there is no g-sync option to choose. Maybe windows 10 has other options than windows 7,8 ? That is my question.
> 
> 3 :
> 
> In windows 10 there are 2 options with g-sync :
> 
> a) g-sync will activate only in games
> b) g-sync will be active all the time in windows as well
> 
> question is wich is better
> 
> Anybody who has windows 10 with this monitor pls answer


I would choose only in games. For what it's worth I don't own the PG278Q, I have a different G-SYNC monitor and Windows 10.


----------



## Crazy Hase

Hmmm now I am really confused. I chose the option for g-sync to be active only in fullscreen mode and it is shining all the time anyway...
But if I turn g-sync off in nvidia options the LED lamp is white again.
Any ideas what should I do ? Remember guys it is Windows 10 64bit home edition.
How can I check if the g-sync really works ? Is there any method to do it ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Hase*
> 
> Hmmm now I am really confused. I chose the option for g-sync to be active only in fullscreen mode and it is shining all the time anyway...
> But if I turn g-sync off in nvidia options the LED lamp is white again.
> Any ideas what should I do ? Remember guys it is Windows 10 64bit home edition.
> How can I check if the g-sync really works ? Is there any method to do it ?


In games, if your frame rate varies but never goes past 144 and if there is no screen tearing whatsoever, then G-SYNC is working.


----------



## Crazy Hase

Finally I found the answer.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better

Maybe it will help you guys as well


----------



## eudae

Anyone else having this issue with the ROG Swift? There's a 5mm gap between the monitor and the edges of the screen:

This is using Display Port.




http://imgur.com/W5kQPOE


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eudae*
> 
> Anyone else having this issue with the ROG Swift? There's a 5mm gap between the monitor and the edges of the screen:
> 
> This is using Display Port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/W5kQPOE


Perfectly normal.


----------



## eudae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Perfectly normal.


Darn! I figured it was, I just couldn't remember it being there before (and now that I have, ughhh). Thanks!


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eudae*
> 
> Anyone else having this issue with the ROG Swift? There's a 5mm gap between the monitor and the edges of the screen:
> 
> This is using Display Port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/W5kQPOE


It was designed that way, they are all like that. It was done so Asus could lie quite a bit about how thin the bezel was. Technically the bezel is quite thin but in practice the distance to the edge of the screen is the same as everything else. Not technically a lie but certainly misleading.


----------



## eudae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> It was designed that way, they are all like that. It was done so Asus could lie quite a bit about how thin the bezel was. Technically the bezel is quite thin but in practice the distance to the edge of the screen is the same as everything else. Not technically a lie but certainly misleading.


Thanks for that, I was wondering why my older gen asus monitor had a much thinner gap compared to this one.


----------



## Wattser93

I ordered one earlier today. Should have it Friday.

I was waiting for the IPS version but was growing old. I couldn't beat 1440P 144Hz G Sync for $615 shipped (575 + tax).


----------



## nyk20z3

Yea i see the same deal on amazon but i am trying to avoid paying tax.


----------



## xarot

Damn, I got 5 meter/15 ft Startech cable for my screen but I can only select 85 Hz MAX. Is there really not any 5 meter cable capable of more than this?









85 Hz is OK and works great with my gaming PC but my stupid work-lappy probably tries to output more than 85 Hz which is now not possible.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Yea i see the same deal on amazon but i am trying to avoid paying tax.


Tiger Direct had it for about $550 earlier this week (may still be live) but I've always avoided them due to horror stories. I'm willing to pay a bit extra to have support from Amazon given the seemingly high defect rate these monitors have.

I've tried ordering from less than reputable stores before and it always ends up being a headache if something is wrong with the product. I spent about 2 weeks fighting some crappy store over a $30 product a couple years ago and decided my time is too valuable to go through that again.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Tiger Direct had it for about $550 earlier this week (may still be live) but I've always avoided them due to horror stories. I'm willing to pay a bit extra to have support from Amazon given the seemingly high defect rate these monitors have.
> 
> I've tried ordering from less than reputable stores before and it always ends up being a headache if something is wrong with the product. I spent about 2 weeks fighting some crappy store over a $30 product a couple years ago and decided my time is too valuable to go through that again.


It jumped back to $700.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> It jumped back to $700.


Amazon has had it as low as $575 lately. The price keeps fluctuating but if you check regularly you might get lucky.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Amazon has had it as low as $575 lately. The price keeps fluctuating but if you check regularly you might get lucky.


Amazon charges tax in NY though, TG does not so i will keep an eye out if things go down again.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Amazon charges tax in NY though, TG does not so i will keep an eye out if things go down again.


With the seemingly high defect rate of these monitors, I would caution you from ordering from Tiger Direct given their terrible history. From everything I've seen, Tiger Direct has terrible support and will likely ignore you or tell you to go pound sand if you need help.


----------



## A49ER08

I picked one up for $600 including shipping on EBAY

I'm kind of regretting it due to the 'no-return' policy

ugh

having serious buyers remorse right now


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> I picked one up for $600 including shipping on EBAY
> 
> I'm kind of regretting it due to the 'no-return' policy
> 
> ugh
> 
> having serious buyers remorse right now










....







....







... *Now get*







and forget like it never happened


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> I picked one up for $600 including shipping on EBAY
> 
> I'm kind of regretting it due to the 'no-return' policy
> 
> ugh
> 
> having serious buyers remorse right now


I doubt the new batch of Swifts have the previous issues that seemed over exaggerated to begin with. Every Asus product i own is top of the line in every aspect, and i wouldn't expect any different when i finally get my hands on 1 at the right price.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> I picked one up for $600 including shipping on EBAY
> 
> I'm kind of regretting it due to the 'no-return' policy
> 
> ugh
> 
> having serious buyers remorse right now


Another vote here for the Swift being pretty much the best TN panel I've ever owned. It's out of box colors are nearly *identical* the Acer "Predator" IPS screen it's mounted right next two. The IPS is just a teensy bit more saturated but the Swift is 95% of it's performance. They are both great gaming monitors and with both, all depend on whether you get a good panel (more so with the Acer screen than the Swift, I think).

Enjoy it ... in my opinion, the Swift is basically the second best gaming screen one can get (for me); others, especially hard core competitive FPS players, will still prefer the Swift.

And like the other dude said ... "now go get drunk and forget like it never happened!" LMAO!


----------



## Kronvict

My buddy just bought one from the recent Amazon sale and got a pixel perfect April 2015 panel. I've had mine since August 2014 and love every moment of using it.


----------



## Wattser93

Mine showed up today. Pixel perfect, no pixel inversion problems, and 1440P 144 Hz is simply gorgeous compared to the 1080P 60 Hz I've been using for years.

Colors aren't quite as saturated as the IPS monitors I had before, but the gaming experience is far better.

G Sync is so fluid. It's amazing.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

guys plz help, I have been using my monitor for about 1 year with no problems, but now my ASUS PG278Q got half of the screen with blurry/fuzzy text and washed out colors.

About the left-most quarter of my screen is more fuzzy than the rest of the display.

For example, if take an icon on my desktop and place it in the right bottom corner, the text is sharp and clear. If I move it to the far
left of the screen, however, it becomes fuzzier and harder to read.

Or if I have a text document open, the text in the right corner of the screen will look fine, but the text on the far-left or middle will
look almost as if it's half-bolded and fuzzy.
Tried to reinstall drivers and connect cable to another graphic card connector, but didn't help at all.

Please help..what to do ?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Mine showed up today. Pixel perfect, no pixel inversion problems, and 1440P 144 Hz is simply gorgeous compared to the 1080P 60 Hz I've been using for years.
> 
> Colors aren't quite as saturated as the IPS monitors I had before, but the gaming experience is far better.
> 
> G Sync is so fluid. It's amazing.


What about light bleed? That is the deal breaker for me, no matter how good the pixels are.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> What about light bleed? That is the deal breaker for me, no matter how good the pixels are.


I got lucky on mine. There's one spot of backlight bleed in the bottom right corner but I have to really look for it to spot it while gaming. From what I understand, backlight bleed is like the silicon lottery where some win and some lose.

In comparison, the IPS glow on my last monitors was much more noticeable.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> guys plz help, I have been using my monitor for about 1 year with no problems, but now my ASUS PG278Q got half of the screen with blurry/fuzzy text and washed out colors.
> 
> About the left-most quarter of my screen is more fuzzy than the rest of the display.
> 
> For example, if take an icon on my desktop and place it in the right bottom corner, the text is sharp and clear. If I move it to the far
> left of the screen, however, it becomes fuzzier and harder to read.
> 
> Or if I have a text document open, the text in the right corner of the screen will look fine, but the text on the far-left or middle will
> look almost as if it's half-bolded and fuzzy.
> Tried to reinstall drivers and connect cable to another graphic card connector, but didn't help at all.
> 
> Please help..what to do ?


This problem happens often. It could be the gsync module or it could be the panel itself. The Benq XL2730Z, which has a realtek scaler (Freesync) has had the same types of failures on it, often blurry text in a quadrant of the screen. There's no fix except to RMA it.


----------



## Kempain

Having the same problem lately too where it keeps turning itself on, or at least I've noticed it more lately and yes it is very annoying.

I came to the conclusion it was the monitor PSU too before seeing your post because I also have the issue where it doesn't power on sometimes and I have to pull the power.

If I pull the power from the monitor and put it back in it doesn't fix it, but if I pull the power from the plug and then put the plug back in it fixes it.

@Amperial Did you get your PSU replaced and did it fix the issue? I'm planning on contacting the place I purchased it from and seeing if they will send me another PSU.


----------



## Kempain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Can you tell me the outcome? I have the same issue. Hopefully it's "just" the psu. Don't want to RMA the whole swift.


Forgot to quote... see my above post, did you get this sorted?


----------



## A49ER08

yay mine shipped today

this monitor is so cool....

and no dead pixels


----------



## wsarahan

Is there any place that can we get the monitor Driver?

Do nmot want to see the generic monitor on the device manager

Windows 10 here

At the asus website there is no driver at all, evenm for older OS

Thanks


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Is there any place that can we get the monitor Driver?
> 
> Do nmot want to see the generic monitor on the device manager
> 
> Windows 10 here
> 
> At the asus website there is no driver at all, evenm for older OS
> 
> Thanks


The asus driver one comes on the cd with the monitor I thought, also windows will pick it up at least mine did on windows 8.1


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> yay mine shipped today
> 
> this monitor is so cool....
> 
> and no dead pixels


How do you know it has no dead pixels if it just shipped today?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Is there any place that can we get the monitor Driver?
> 
> Do nmot want to see the generic monitor on the device manager
> 
> Windows 10 here
> 
> At the asus website there is no driver at all, evenm for older OS
> 
> Thanks


Select the windows 7 driver on the product page. It should be under other and install it using the device manager. Worked perfectly for me on windows 10.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kempain*
> 
> Forgot to quote... see my above post, did you get this sorted?


Sorry for the late reply.. but i am so lazy honestly so i didn't bother replacing it yet..

But i'd get a PSU from another place (of course some decent one). The place you've ordered it might redirect you to Asus and they ask you to send in the PSU with the whole monitor.

Too much fuzz if you ask me.


----------



## HatallaS

so i have just joined the club of people having the RED indicator light on 24/7...

what to do...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> so i have just joined the club of people having the RED indicator light on 24/7...
> 
> what to do...


Nothing. 100% people have the red light ON and will keep it. It is a driver/Windows thing, not a malfunction.


----------



## neonash67

Hey hoping someone can help me i have a issue with my rog swift where the top of the screen is very dark especially noticeable on darker scenes? i basically have to stand up or tilt my monitor alot to get a normal picture. is this normal for this monitor or does mine have a issue? also having my monitor in portrait mode in unbearable as the right side looks very dark compared to the left. seem to be a gammer issue but im not sure

first taken at eye level, other taken above the monitor


----------



## HonoredShadow

I would say that could be gamma. I would pick the one that looks best and send the other back. I would say you want it darker to be more 'contrasty' if you know what I mean. I had a Swift that was light and it looked washed out, colours were not great and showed too much in dark scenes.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

My Oct 14' model is now dying. Sad to see it go.

Fuzzy text, broken g-sync, horizontal lines, etc.

Now for Bestbuy to get stock.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I had Oct 14 too recently. I sent mine back to Amazon and went through 5 July 15 before I got a decent one...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I had Oct 14 too recently. I sent mine back to Amazon and went through 5 July 15 before I got a decent one...


That doesn't sound too promising... What was wrong with the July models you got? I'm hoping QA has improved since last year at least.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Bad back light bleed in various corners, dead pixels and a strange blurring on one monitor during gaming.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Bad back light bleed in various corners, dead pixels and a strange blurring on one monitor during gaming.


Sounds like quite the crapshoot still.

Just got burned by the Best buy "replacement" plan today. Looks like it's off to the nightmarish asus rma department.


----------



## Duke976

Received mine last Wednesday from Newegg with the free mounting bracket. Pixel perfect with a build date of Feb 2015.


----------



## beseitfia

hi guys..I'm planning to buy a Rog Swift as second monitor (i have an asus ips 1440p PB278QR as first wich i use mostly for work, photoshop and some gaming). I really want to try g sync and 144hz for gaming (have to rigs one wit z2 gtx 980 sli and another with a gtx 980 ti so no problem for the gpus to handle the screens). I'm not worried about the TN panel, because i will use the ips for better image quality, and i will 100% game with rog, but i ve heard that Rog's TN panel is one of the best around, so what do you think guys? Is it really a good panel and better than others TN ?


----------



## addicTix

I had the Swift for like 1 month and I returned it 4 times... Because of vertical lines.
They were so god damn distracting, that I didn't want to keep the monitor at this price ... not even if it would be $500.
The vertical lines were always visible while motion and lower Hz.
I don't know if its a general issue of the monitor, but as I said, all my 4 swifts had this issue so I think its a general problem. Some people may notice it, some not. But once you noticed it, you will always see it !


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> *G-Sync ON + V-sync OFF*
> G-Sync Disable itself once you go beyond 144 FPS (assuming your refresh rate is set at 144hz)
> If you dip below 144 it will activate again, back and forth as your frame go beyond refresh rate (Some people have complained about *G-Sync + V-Sync OFF* stutter on windows 10, idk if those two are related).
> 
> *G-Sync ON + V-sync ON*
> G-Sync will always be ON (since V-Sync will cap FPS to Screen Refresh Rate)
> 
> You can also do what i do *G-Sync ON + V-Sync OFF* and cap your frame at 140.
> I just do that for BF4


I've noticed that method that I get some weird tearing at the bottom of the screen.

I personally set G-Sync=On, V-Sync=On(Smooth for SLI), global cap FPS to 143 via Riva Tuner Statistics Server, and in the games I can; cap FPS to 142.

Game engine cap is almost always the lowest input lag (142), then global cap as backup (143) and FPS never hit's V-Sync cap at 144 for input lag penalty. Tested and approved.

This allows the highest refresh rate with the lowest input lag at all times and perfect tear free experience on all sections of the display.


----------



## SpoonHandle

Hey everybody! I grabbed this monitor a month ago and absolutely LOVE it. However, I am having the power issue that many have described previously of it powering down and to get it back on having to unplug the power block for a while then plugging it back in..

I've spent the last couple hours going back through many pages here and read of multiple individuals describing the problem being the power block and some getting different power supplies to try fixing the issue, but haven't come across any follow up posts of whether it actually fixed it.

So, has anyone that has had this problem been able to fix it without an RMA? I would really like to avoid RMAing the panel and risk getting one with dead pixels or something...

Thanks!


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HatallaS*
> 
> so i have just joined the club of people having the RED indicator light on 24/7...
> 
> what to do...


If you want to have the red light off on desktop just set the Nvidia Default setting to fixed refresh rate and on game profiles set it to Gsync


----------



## Shiotcrock

I'll be a owner hopefully of a good one today waiting on Fed Ex I wanted this monitor when it came out untill I read the horror stories last year the price drop made me pick it up...
I have a dual monitor setup and plan on using this one just for gaming....
Really looking foward to 1440P more then anything just to see how different games look vs 1080P.


----------



## KreeSholVa

I have owned a ROG Swift for a few weeks now. I got nearly a perfect monitor (no dead pixels, no noticeable back light bleed or spots) minus one flaw. It took me a day to notice, but the bottom right corner has a bit of a dark spot. You can even call it a bit of a dark smudge, about the size of the end of my thumb. It is not very noticeable in most use cases, but it is slightly noticeable sometimes on certain game textures under motion (only really when looking for it, which i always do now), or on a all blue screen, or all green screen. If i look closely when i'm on the windows desktop, i can see that the white time numbers are slightly darker than the date numbers.

I have read that several other people have reported this, some going through 4-6 exchanges, all having the same issue, while some owner's claim that they don't see this problem at all. I am wondering if people just don't notice it like I am many others have, or if some monitors are really free of this issue.

I really love this monitor. It is so much better than my previous 60 Hz ASUS. Buttery smooth frames and the best color for a TN I have seen. It is probably the best TN panel ever made. I want to exchange it in search for a perfect monitor, but my worry is that they all have this issue, and I would get the same with the risk of other defects (since my current Swift is perfect minus the dark area).

Do any of you other owner's have this issue with Swifts manufactured this year? Mine is from February 2015 I think. If so, do you just live with it?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a ROG Swift for a few weeks now. I got nearly a perfect monitor (no dead pixels, no noticeable back light bleed or spots) minus one flaw. It took me a day to notice, but the bottom right corner has a bit of a dark spot. You can even call it a bit of a dark smudge, about the size of the end of my thumb. It is not very noticeable in most use cases, but it is slightly noticeable sometimes on certain game textures under motion (only really when looking for it, which i always do now), or on a all blue screen, or all green screen. If i look closely when i'm on the windows desktop, i can see that the white time numbers are slightly darker than the date numbers.
> 
> I have read that several other people have reported this, some going through 4-6 exchanges, all having the same issue, while some owner's claim that they don't see this problem at all. I am wondering if people just don't notice it like I am many others have, or if some monitors are really free of this issue.
> 
> I really love this monitor. It is so much better than my previous 60 Hz ASUS. Buttery smooth frames and the best color for a TN I have seen. It is probably the best TN panel ever made. I want to exchange it in search for a perfect monitor, but my worry is that they all have this issue, and I would get the same with the risk of other defects (since my current Swift is perfect minus the dark area).
> 
> Do any of you other owner's have this issue with Swifts manufactured this year? Mine is from February 2015 I think. If so, do you just live with it?


I just picked up my exchange unit from Best Buy today, and it's a February 2015 model as well ( was hoping for something later than July, but this one is better than the oct model I was using for 9 months.)

Both of my previous models had the dark spot you mentioned, and it was something I got used to quickly, but this model doesn't have a dark spot there. I thought they all had it, but apparently it is possible to get one without it. I certainly wouldn't RMA over that alone, but your entitled to do so considering the cost of this thing.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I just picked up my exchange unit from Best Buy today, and it's a February 2015 model as well ( was hoping for something later than July, but this one is better than the oct model I was using for 9 months.)
> 
> Both of my previous models had the dark spot you mentioned, and it was something I got used to quickly, but this model doesn't have a dark spot there. I thought they all had it, but apparently it is possible to get one without it. I certainly wouldn't RMA over that alone, but your entitled to do so considering the cost of this thing.


You have given me hope! I am still within the 30 day Amazon return period, so I will likely return and replace my current model, crossing my fingers that I get a good unit. They are indeed mighty costly. I feel like at this price I should get something without corner imperfections, etc.

So you are on your third ROG? Are you using them all, or did you replace it three times due to issues? And the one you just got without the spot, everything else good?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> You have given me hope! I am still within the 30 day Amazon return period, so I will likely return and replace my current model, crossing my fingers that I get a good unit. They are indeed mighty costly. I feel like at this price I should get something without corner imperfections, etc.
> 
> So you are on your third ROG? Are you using them all, or did you replace it three times due to issues? And the one you just got without the spot, everything else good?


I couldn't agree more. For this price point we shouldn't have to worry about all the QC nonsense in general. I think if I got mine through Amazon, then I probably would do the same and take advantage of their great service and at least they won't keep you waiting too long.

Just one monitor. I had replaced the first two. The first, September 14 model I think, was horrendously bad. The second had dark "spots" making the top half of the screen much darker than it already would have been, but was otherwise excellent until the text went blurry and began to flicker like mad several months down the line. The unit I picked up today seems a little better, all around. The colors are a bit nicer, the gamma seems to be around 2.1 vs 1.8/1.9 on my last one, the dark spots are also gone so that there is only the usual dark-to-light transition, from top to bottom.

My only complaint so far is that it isn't a PG279Q.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> I have owned a ROG Swift for a few weeks now. I got nearly a perfect monitor (no dead pixels, no noticeable back light bleed or spots) minus one flaw. It took me a day to notice, but the bottom right corner has a bit of a dark spot. You can even call it a bit of a dark smudge, about the size of the end of my thumb. It is not very noticeable in most use cases, but it is slightly noticeable sometimes on certain game textures under motion (only really when looking for it, which i always do now), or on a all blue screen, or all green screen. If i look closely when i'm on the windows desktop, i can see that the white time numbers are slightly darker than the date numbers.
> 
> I have read that several other people have reported this, some going through 4-6 exchanges, all having the same issue, while some owner's claim that they don't see this problem at all. I am wondering if people just don't notice it like I am many others have, or if some monitors are really free of this issue.
> 
> I really love this monitor. It is so much better than my previous 60 Hz ASUS. Buttery smooth frames and the best color for a TN I have seen. It is probably the best TN panel ever made. I want to exchange it in search for a perfect monitor, but my worry is that they all have this issue, and I would get the same with the risk of other defects (since my current Swift is perfect minus the dark area).
> 
> Do any of you other owner's have this issue with Swifts manufactured this year? Mine is from February 2015 I think. If so, do you just live with it?


I also got the Feb 2015 build and as far as i can tell, this is almost too good to be true with pixel perfect and no dark smudge. I would also suggest for you to keep it since monitor lottery is very hard with this model.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> I also got the Feb 2015 build and as far as i can tell, this is almost too good to be true with pixel perfect and no dark smudge. I would also suggest for you to keep it since monitor lottery is very hard with this model.


I already submitted the return to Amazon. The new one gets here tomorrow! I'll report back with the round two ROG Swift lottery results.


----------



## Xeby

I got one of these about a week ago and am unsure if I want to return it or not. Everything seems fine with this EXCEPT there are faint horizontal lines you can kind of see on white backgrounds. At first it seemed to be a product of the heavier than normal AG Coating that they use, but I'm not sure now.

I don't want to just exchange this monitor if this is a problem that all monitors have just due to the kind of coating they use. It's a pretty minor problem, its not line they are black lines or anything, just a kind of screen door effect but only horizontally. I have a feeling that this very minor problem will just bug me continuously that it'll make the monitor not worth it.

Does anyone else have problems with the coating or seeing a kind of graininess or horizontal lines?


----------



## CallsignVega

The AR film is on the medium to heavier matte side, so it will have graininess. No horizontal lines though.


----------



## Xeby

The graininess I'm ok with, its the lines that are causing me issues but they are so slight and faint I'm not sure if its an actual monitor defect, I'm unable to take a good picture of them or anything, its just like every other pixel row is slightly darker or lighter, but VERY slightly.


----------



## addicTix

@Xeby

I know what you mean.
Its the AG Coating of the Swift. Its pretty heavy, thats why you see this horizontal lines.
I was wondering too, why there are horizontal lines visible but well... it was the AG Coating ( I had 4 swifts, every swift had them )

I don't understand why Asus uses such a crappy ag coating....
But I'm also wondering how you can be ok with the graininess







I had a XL2720Z before I had the swift and the graininess on the xl2720z was already pretty distracting... the swift was even worse.

I miss the good old glossy times... I'd be okay with semi glossy, too..... very rare nowadays ( at least on monitors )


----------



## Xeby

@addicTix

Its not so much that I'm ok with the graininess, but I've been searching for my next monitor for so long and debating the pros and cons of them all - the graininess (minus the horizontal lines) would be the lesser of all evils I've encountered so far.

Its good to know that the horizontal lines are a product of the AG coating so I don't waste my time trying to get a replacement for it just to wind up with the same problem. I'm certainly NOT ok with the graininess if it causes those lines, its only without the lines could I handle it.

At this point I may just stick with my 24" 1080p monitors for another year or so and see what is available then. I sit pretty close to the monitors for Keyboard/Mouse games, maybe 24" is big enough for me for now...


----------



## addicTix

Well, be glad that you haven't seen the vertical lines yet, which you can see while fast motion or if you set your Hz lower ( like 60 or something )
But even with 144Hz, they're visible.
I think its called pixel inversion.
All my 4 swifts had this. I was not okay with that, not for this price.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> The graininess I'm ok with, its the lines that are causing me issues but they are so slight and faint I'm not sure if its an actual monitor defect, I'm unable to take a good picture of them or anything, its just like every other pixel row is slightly darker or lighter, but VERY slightly.


RMA the monitor.
You should NOT be seeing any sort of faint horizontal lines (Unless its at the very top or top right of the screen; having them way up there at high refresh rates is more common than you think).

IT HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH THE AG COATING !!!!!!!

Many monitors may have a VERY faint scalines effect at the very top of the screen at 144hz.
If you see them anywhere else then its simply a weak sample and worth RMA'ing.

I assume you see them in the center of the screen, which is bad.

This same scanlines effect that you're seeing occurred on some bad samples of the Asus VG248QE when running at 120hz and 144hz refresh rate.
Most monitors, when running in 3d vision 2 (Lightboost) mode, from that era, would show that type of artifact (Due to accelerated scanout pushing the scaler limits).

these newer 1440p panels should not be exhibiting these issues.

Someone who overclocked their Korean panel (same physical panel as Asus VG248QE but different scaler) got those artifacts when they pushed it to a 185 MHz overclock. They didn't have it at 144 hz.
I get that type of faint scanlines effect on my XL2720Z when I use a vertical total tweak to force the scaler to use an internal 1440p signal (not downsampling; the actual windows resolution is still 1920x1080) for 25% strobe crosstalk reduction. I don't get it at all at 144hz (which can't use VT tweaks).


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> I already submitted the return to Amazon. The new one gets here tomorrow! I'll report back with the round two ROG Swift lottery results.


How did the new one turn out?

I actually was able to see the dark smudge in the corner for the first time on an all white screen in Battlefront. I found it strange that I hadn't seen it before, but it drew my attention to the one flaw my monitor has, which is big enough that I'm thinking of returning it. I noticed the brightness had to be turned down much lower on this unit than my last, but the right side of the screen is much darker than the left. I don't know how I didn't see it earlier... I guess I can't really tell in games.

I'd assume this is RMA worthy for most, and something I won't (shouldn't?) adjust to. I get the top being a bit darker, but that with the right side being darker is a bit meh. On an all black screen the right side is inky black, and rich while the left is a bit washed out and overly bright - almost yellow in hue.

Not sure if I'll return it, since I have another 14 days to return this one, or if I'll use the warranty and trade it for a 279q in a few months.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> RMA the monitor.
> You should NOT be seeing any sort of faint horizontal lines (Unless its at the very top or top right of the screen; having them way up there at high refresh rates is more common than you think).
> 
> IT HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH THE AG COATING !!!!!!!
> 
> Many monitors may have a VERY faint scalines effect at the very top of the screen at 144hz.
> If you see them anywhere else then its simply a weak sample and worth RMA'ing.
> 
> I assume you see them in the center of the screen, which is bad.
> 
> This same scanlines effect that you're seeing occurred on some bad samples of the Asus VG248QE when running at 120hz and 144hz refresh rate.
> Most monitors, when running in 3d vision 2 (Lightboost) mode, from that era, would show that type of artifact (Due to accelerated scanout pushing the scaler limits).
> 
> these newer 1440p panels should not be exhibiting these issues.
> 
> Someone who overclocked their Korean panel (same physical panel as Asus VG248QE but different scaler) got those artifacts when they pushed it to a 185 MHz overclock. They didn't have it at 144 hz.
> I get that type of faint scanlines effect on my XL2720Z when I use a vertical total tweak to force the scaler to use an internal 1440p signal (not downsampling; the actual windows resolution is still 1920x1080) for 25% strobe crosstalk reduction. I don't get it at all at 144hz (which can't use VT tweaks).


Hmm, but even when I turn the monitor down to 60hz I see the lines. I don't know if they are scanlines, they dont move or anything if thats what you mean by calling them scanlines. Do you still think its the same issue if I see them in the center of the screen at 60hz?


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> How did the new one turn out?
> 
> I actually was able to see the dark smudge in the corner for the first time on an all white screen in Battlefront. I found it strange that I hadn't seen it before, but it drew my attention to the one flaw my monitor has, which is big enough that I'm thinking of returning it. I noticed the brightness had to be turned down much lower on this unit than my last, but the right side of the screen is much darker than the left. I don't know how I didn't see it earlier... I guess I can't really tell in games.
> 
> I'd assume this is RMA worthy for most, and something I won't (shouldn't?) adjust to. I get the top being a bit darker, but that with the right side being darker is a bit meh. On an all black screen the right side is inky black, and rich while the left is a bit washed out and overly bright - almost yellow in hue.
> 
> Not sure if I'll return it, since I have another 14 days to return this one, or if I'll use the warranty and trade it for a 279q in a few months.


I just got my replacement hooked up. It has the same dark smudge in the bottom right corner! It might be a little better than my last model, maybe by 30-40% better, but it is still there! On top of that, I think it feelings like the matte finish on this model is a bit more aggressive feeling than my last one, by a small bit, like more of a patchy blotchy matte; though that could be a placebo. This one was made in April 2015.

I'm not sure what to do. The bottom corner is better, but still not by any means free of the dreaded ASUS bottom right hand corner smudge, but the matte feels off. I'm going to give it some drive time and decide if I want to 1) Stay with this model 2) Try a third time to get a more perfect model 3) Return and wait for the IPS version (though it might have the same issues, with added IPS glow fun!).

I might try and get the ACER IPS Predator locally and compare them side by side to see the difference. If I get it locally at Microcenter, I can easily return it quickly if it isn't amazing and not worth the premium price. IPS glow fears and poor quality control have made me so far avoid considering it as an option. I really wish there were more 1440 144hz G-Sync TNs out there to choose from!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> I just got my replacement hooked up. It has the same dark smudge in the bottom right corner! It might be a little better than my last model, maybe by 30-40% better, but it is still there! On top of that, I think it feelings like the matte finish on this model is a bit more aggressive feeling than my last one, by a small bit, like more of a patchy blotchy matte; though that could be a placebo. This one was made in April 2015.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. The bottom corner is better, but still not by any means free of the dreaded ASUS bottom right hand corner smudge, but the matte feels off. I'm going to give it some drive time and decide if I want to 1) Stay with this model 2) Try a third time to get a more perfect model 3) Return and wait for the IPS version (though it might have the same issues, with added IPS glow fun!).
> 
> I might try and get the ACER IPS Predator locally and compare them side by side to see the difference. If I get it locally at Microcenter, I can easily return it quickly if it isn't amazing and not worth the premium price. IPS glow fears and poor quality control have made me so far avoid considering it as an option. I really wish there were more 1440 144hz G-Sync TNs out there to choose from!


By smudges, are you talking about something like this (see pic below)? I'm debating on RMA'ing my Swift because it started to develop this problem. Wasn't there when I first received the monitor.



That isn't dirt of oil in that dark patch either. It gets worse the lower the brightness is on the monitor. Although it does get better the higher the brightness is too. I've never seem something like this happen before either.


----------



## Fraggy

Just got my first Swift this morning, an April 2015 build. So far pixels and sub pixels are all perfect, no lines, and very minimal BLB, not really worth mentioning, and the gamma was almost spot on out of the box, needed only a slight adjustment. After reading this thread, I was expecting a disaster. I was prepared to send back several in a row, but unless it suddenly goes sideways (I've read of that happening) I suppose this one is about as good as they get. So kinda relieved here -- for now, anyway. ULMB is working out for me at 85 Hz / 85 FPS. Next week I have two 980-Ti cards coming, which should let me try it at 120 Hz / 120 FPS.

I wasn't impressed with G-Sync at all. Very disappointing performance. Lots of big frame-time spikes in game, like 35-45 ms. No such problem with ULMB, though, but at 85 Hz there is some ghosting. I hope that will clear up when I get the new cards and can go to 120 Hz.

My hope now is that if it does act up, it'll do it during the return period so that I won't have to deal with any Asus RMA misery.

Wish me luck


----------



## thebski

I picked up a Swift at Micro Center last week. I'm not certain of the build date, but I will look when I return from a work trip in a week or so. It appears to be a good monitor. All the pixels seem good, and there are no other problems that have jumped out at me in the couple days I've played with it. I paid a lot more to buy it at Micro Center as opposed to Newegg, but I figured it was worth it. I bought the two year in store warranty, so if I have any problems with it I won't have to deal with Asus.

The monitor is really awesome, however, the AG coating is horrible. I probably made a mistake when I had @CallsignVega remove the AG coating on the VG248QE's I used before. It is incredibly hard to go back to a monitor that has this coating, and unless I learn to do it myself I won't likely be getting anymore glossy monitors. Jumping to 1440P from 1080P is incredible, but with it sitting next to a glossy VG248QE, I am still questioning whether I'm happy with it or not. The glossy monitor just looks so much better. I don't think I will ever get used to the AG coating again as long as I still have one of the glossy monitors sitting next to it on my desk.

Has anyone successfully removed this coating on the Swift? I don't think I have the cajunas to make my first attempt at AG removal on a monitor this expensive, but I would love to read some success stories and results!


----------



## Shiotcrock

I just turn up Digital Vibrance on it to make it look like a IPS

I tired about 25 different games impressed with all of them with this monitor I already have a scratch in it you can't even notice when it's on plus it's faint on the edge.

Battlefield 3 everything looks great compared to my smaller 24"
Grim Dawn you can see the actual armor in game on your character due to the 1440P
Pillars of Eternity I didn't like the 1440P rez in the game so I switched to 1080P you can zoom in more and the 1440P makes a big difference with details
Battlefield Hardline looked like a new game.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> I just got my replacement hooked up. It has the same dark smudge in the bottom right corner! It might be a little better than my last model, maybe by 30-40% better, but it is still there! On top of that, I think it feelings like the matte finish on this model is a bit more aggressive feeling than my last one, by a small bit, like more of a patchy blotchy matte; though that could be a placebo. This one was made in April 2015.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. The bottom corner is better, but still not by any means free of the dreaded ASUS bottom right hand corner smudge, but the matte feels off. I'm going to give it some drive time and decide if I want to 1) Stay with this model 2) Try a third time to get a more perfect model 3) Return and wait for the IPS version (though it might have the same issues, with added IPS glow fun!).
> 
> I might try and get the ACER IPS Predator locally and compare them side by side to see the difference. If I get it locally at Microcenter, I can easily return it quickly if it isn't amazing and not worth the premium price. IPS glow fears and poor quality control have made me so far avoid considering it as an option. I really wish there were more 1440 144hz G-Sync TNs out there to choose from!


I'd actually noticed the unit I currently have has less ag coating, so that's definitely something I would exchange for alone.

I would consider other models to be honest. My "perfect" unit has developed an oval back light bleed which is extremely distracting... Might have to exchange it and sell the new one.


----------



## CallsignVega

BenQ 30Z on left in 144 Hz strobe mode vs Swift on right in 144 Hz G-Sync mode (cloned):



















While strobe backlight mode is slightly more clear, I don't think it overweight's the benefits of G-Sync.


----------



## mobiuus

hello all!

a few days ago i finally bought this monitor and to make it short: it's amazing!!!
few minor quirks but nothing serious...thx GOD no dead pixels hehe

but...

usb3.0 hub on monitor when conncted to pc disables usb devices(keyboard) prior to boot to windows
so i can't enter bios despite being able to use all usb drives in windows!?

the other issue is during boot display switches to my secondary display hdtv(via hdmi connected) then upon entering windows switches back to asus rog!?

any help, advice??? thx


----------



## beseitfia

Guys how much do i have to cap framerate in nvidia nspector to use gsync in game? I mean i have gsync on and vsync off, but my frames are too high in battlefield 4 (more than 144 fps) and i have some tearing, do i have to cap to 143?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> Guys how much do i have to cap framerate in nvidia nspector to use gsync in game? I mean i have gsync on and vsync off, but my frames are too high in battlefield 4 (more than 144 fps) and i have some tearing, do i have to cap to 143?


Afaik, if you use G-Sync without V-Sync, you can have more than 144 FPS and then you have screen tearing, because if you have over 144 fps, g-sync turns off and its like you playing with a normal 144hz monitor without any kind of syncing.

If you use G-Sync with V-Sync, your fps are capped to 144 fps and you won't have any screen tearing.

If you use G-Sync without V-Sync, but you cap your FPS to 143, you have less lag ( because of no v-sync ) and no screen tearing ( It should work like that ).


----------



## beseitfia

ok i've tried to cap in nvidia nspector to 143 fps but it doesn't let me cap anything...I f i write 143 and apply, it returns to off...And one more thing, with last drivers, in Wow Draenor, if iset gsync on and vsync on it works ok, if gsync is on and vsync off i have huge fps drops to 1 or 2 fps and it's unplayable


----------



## beseitfia

another thing, i think that it is a sort of a bug with windows 10 + g sync and dual monitor...I have a rog swift with a PB278QR dual setup, and in some games with g sync enabled i have those huge fps drops (like in wow) that i don't have with g sync disabled or with g sync enabled but with second monitor unplugged


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> ok i've tried to cap in nvidia nspector to 143 fps but it doesn't let me cap anything...I f i write 143 and apply, it returns to off...And one more thing, with last drivers, in Wow Draenor, if iset gsync on and vsync on it works ok, if gsync is on and vsync off i have huge fps drops to 1 or 2 fps and it's unplayable


Install MSI Afterburner and cap in RivaTunerStatisticsServer - works like a charm.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Lots of big frame-time spikes in game, like 35-45 ms.


What do you mean?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Afaik, if you use G-Sync without V-Sync, you can have more than 144 FPS and then you have screen tearing, because if you have over 144 fps, g-sync turns off and its like you playing with a normal 144hz monitor without any kind of syncing.
> 
> If you use G-Sync with V-Sync, your fps are capped to 144 fps and you won't have any screen tearing.
> 
> If you use G-Sync without V-Sync, but you cap your FPS to 143, you have less lag ( because of no v-sync ) and no screen tearing ( It should work like that ).


All correct







.


----------



## DELA360

hey guys had this monitor maybe about 6/7 months and i notice when i turn it on in the morning it flickers alittle then stops anyone else have this issue is it gonna get worse?


----------



## DELA360

after a few minutes it stops so sad so much money spend it makes me angry i wonder if i should use the cable that came with the monitor i paid for a better one


----------



## misiak

Hi , yesterday I've got my Swift, it's pixel perfect, no bleed, however during testing I've found out something which could be this infamous pixel inversion. I have green vertical line when moving windows but only at color temperature in user mode. If I switch to some preset, I can't see it anymore. This is strange. However, clock and phase test is a bit strange, look at this video. On left is Swift, on right is LG IPS screen. What do you think ? Do you have the same behavior ?


----------



## Viruk

Been a few months so far. List of problems:

1. Slight dark smudge on bottom right corner when viewed on white backgrround; very slight and mostly I never notice unless I go looking for it on a white background carefully so I let it go.
2. Greenish text used to appear when I scrolled black text; gone now somehow on it's own
3. Used to leave after images on a black background if I moved windows around too fast; also gone somehow

I assume 2 and 3 got fixed due to nvidia driver updates? Anyways, seems like I have only the slight smudge left to worry about.


----------



## DELA360

again this morning terrible flickering after about an HOUR nothing ? what should i do here


----------



## articus

i got my asus PG278Q this friday, and after about 9hr the screen went black. i turned it off /on again and it worked for like 5min and the screen went black again. turning off/on monitor dosnt work at this point, even tried to unplug it from the outlet. now the monitor is black all the time, i think its the backlight because i can see my desktop when i put a flashlight up againt the monitor



http://imgur.com/oDv33Dc




http://imgur.com/hM3iMiQ




http://imgur.com/NSL67nr


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> after a few minutes it stops so sad so much money spend it makes me angry i wonder if i should use the cable that came with the monitor i paid for a better one


yep i had that problem and it got worse, i rma it and got a 2015 version and problems gone.


----------



## DELA360

thanks dude i guess ill just use it till i cant then rma it how long is the warranty on this ?


----------



## blackforce

i think one year. and also make sure you tell them it is brand new and they will ship you a new monitor and not a refurb. i got a brand new monitor.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> i think one year. and also make sure you tell them it is brand new and they will ship you a new monitor and not a refurb. i got a brand new monitor.


oh also you might get lucky and get a cross ship i got that they did't even hold any money, good luck.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Hi , yesterday I've got my Swift, it's pixel perfect, no bleed, however during testing I've found out something which could be this infamous pixel inversion. I have green vertical line when moving windows but only at color temperature in user mode. If I switch to some preset, I can't see it anymore. This is strange. However, clock and phase test is a bit strange, look at this video. On left is Swift, on right is LG IPS screen. What do you think ? Do you have the same behavior ?


It's pixel inversion, I have the same issue, when the pattern is grey pixel inversion appears, check the taskbar, when the pattern is green, the pixel inversion disappear.


----------



## Robilar

I have to say reading through this thread does not inspire confidence in buying the monitor... I was looking for a gaming monitor and was leaning towards this one after following all the issues with the Acer G-sync models.

However, I am pretty stoked to see what the Dell 27" 1440P G-Sync monitor looks like that is coming out this week. At least Dell's QC is top notch.

Plus it should be a bit cheaper than the ROG swift which never hurts.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Has anyone had the issue where the display doesn't show
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> My Swift goes to "No Connection" when I boot into BIOS, even when I try to change the frequency on the display while booting. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
> 
> I'm using an EVGA Z97 Classified with an EVGA GTX 980 SC in SLI and a DisplayPort cable.


After I gave up testing things on my own and went to tech support, EVGA finally returned with an answer and it was depressingly simple. If this is happening to you and your board supports CSM for legacy support during boot, disable CSM. This will force your system to boot into full EFI mode. It appears to be a resolution support issue but EFI doesn't seem to care.

Thanks again, EVGA!


----------



## TK421

Hi all, an off-topic question.

What substance do you guys recommend using when cleaning a monitor with microfiber cloth? I damp the cloth but I don't think the end result is clean enough.

My monitor has an AG coating on the surface.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Falkentyne

Distilled water is best. You can get that at any supermarket.
If that doesn't work, tap water does, but make sure you damp the cloth and not the monitor directly.

And you need to clean in an even stroke pattern or thorough circular pattern. If not using distilled water, there may be streaks left if you don't stroke well enough.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> It's pixel inversion, I have the same issue, when the pattern is grey pixel inversion appears, check the taskbar, when the pattern is green, the pixel inversion disappear.


It's ceazy they was not able to fix it unzil now. For have long this monitor been out? So into the box and to the store it goes. I was not satisfied with color shift this one has. Otherwise it's a great monitor. Will have a look at IPS version.


----------



## OleMortenF

Does anyone know where to find the wallpaper thats seen in the Asus homepage?
https://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG-SWIFT-PG279Q/

I would really like to have it for my new monitor


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> It's ceazy they was not able to fix it unzil now. For have long this monitor been out? So into the box and to the store it goes. I was not satisfied with color shift this one has. Otherwise it's a great monitor. Will have a look at IPS version.


Your monitor has been built in 2014 or 2015?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Your monitor has been built in 2014 or 2015?


I suppose 2015, how can I find it ? Bought it on Friday...


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I suppose 2015, how can I find it ? Bought it on Friday...


Look at the bottom of the monitor, there is a label with the serial number and built date.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Look at the bottom of the monitor, there is a label with the serial number and built date.


It's already in the box and on the box there is a sticker with SN but no manufacturing date







But I plan to have a look one more time tomorrow before it will go back so I can check it. But I expect it is 2015 model.


----------



## djriful

Bought one for $699 CAD refurb, no dead pixels, Jan 2015 model.


----------



## beseitfia

guys i ve noticed something on my rog swift...I don't think it's a dead or stuck pixel but a tiny grey stain on a white backgrund...Actually while gaming it's not a problem i can't notice it, but while i'm on the desktop, web browsing for exemble on white background. i can notice it a little if i focus...I ve bought the monitor on amazon 5/10/2015 and i still can return or change it, but my question is, with all the problem i heard about the monitor, should i have to stay with mine (small problem) or change to find the perfect one? If i decide to return the monitor and i obtain real dead pixel or bleed (mine is perfect) or vertical line (mine doesn't have) it could be worste...So my question is, if i return the monitor and receive a new one the 30 days to change it starts with the new one? Or i still have the remaining days of my initial purchase?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> guys i ve noticed something on my rog swift...I don't think it's a dead or stuck pixel but a tiny grey stain on a white backgrund...Actually while gaming it's not a problem i can't notice it, but while i'm on the desktop, web browsing for exemble on white background. i can notice it a little if i focus...I ve bought the monitor on amazon 5/10/2015 and i still can return or change it, but my question is, with all the problem i heard about the monitor, should i have to stay with mine (small problem) or change to find the perfect one? If i decide to return the monitor and i obtain real dead pixel or bleed (mine is perfect) or vertical line (mine doesn't have) it could be worste...So my question is, if i return the monitor and receive a new one the 30 days to change it starts with the new one? Or i still have the remaining days of my initial purchase?


You should not change it, the risk of getting one thousand times worse is high.
Hold it and enjoy it!


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> guys i ve noticed something on my rog swift...I don't think it's a dead or stuck pixel but a tiny grey stain on a white backgrund...Actually while gaming it's not a problem i can't notice it, but while i'm on the desktop, web browsing for exemble on white background. i can notice it a little if i focus...I ve bought the monitor on amazon 5/10/2015 and i still can return or change it, but my question is, with all the problem i heard about the monitor, should i have to stay with mine (small problem) or change to find the perfect one? If i decide to return the monitor and i obtain real dead pixel or bleed (mine is perfect) or vertical line (mine doesn't have) it could be worste...So my question is, if i return the monitor and receive a new one the 30 days to change it starts with the new one? Or i still have the remaining days of my initial purchase?


It's a dust trapped under the AG coating. Seems also PG289Qs are plagued by this as well. Don't know if they don't have janitor in Asus manufacture. I would change it, from now on you will always be distracted by this if you turn the monitor on. Believe me... I bought mine on Friday and no dead pixel or dust. No BLB whatsoever. But still I'm going to return it because I can't keep with TN technology. Gama/color shift and poor angles are not my cup of a tea. I will try my luck with PG289Q so maybe you could do the same


----------



## iNcontroL

Guess I got lucky with mine. Had it since day one, no dead pixels, no glow, no pixel inversion, or image degradation. The only thing I can complain about is the TN Panel and the early adopter premium I paid for it.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Guess I got lucky with mine. Had it since day one, no dead pixels, no glow, no pixel inversion, or image degradation. The only thing I can complain about is the TN Panel and the early adopter premium I paid for it.


How much did you pay ?? Btw, did you try pixel inversion in color temp "user mode" ? Because seems I have it only in this mode, if I change to some preset, e.g. warm, it is not there. At least not noticeable in desktop and games. In certain specific test yes, but did not notice in games or desktop. But in user mode it is obvious.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How much did you pay ?? Btw, did you try pixel inversion in color temp "user mode" ? Because seems I have it only in this mode, if I change to some preset, e.g. warm, it is not there. At least not noticeable in desktop and games. In certain specific test yes, but did not notice in games or desktop. But in user mode it is obvious.


I only use it in User mode and I've never seen anything out of the ordinary.

I also bought it off Newegg for 810 USD.


----------



## CallsignVega

For those that are interested, I've written a comparison between the TN Swift and the X34. I've located it in my build thread so that I don't spam a large write up in multiple locations.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/60_20#post_24519554


----------



## misiak

Pixel inversion test. My model from July 2015 also has it. I think all TN Swifts have it. Just look at this image and start move your browser window or scroll in horizontal direction (left/right). If there is pixel inversion the squares will flash in pink and green colors. It's pretty obvious. If you scroll vertically this issue is not present.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Pixel inversion test. My model from July 2015 also has it. I think all TN Swifts have it. Just look at this image and start move your browser window or scroll in horizontal direction (left/right). If there is pixel inversion the squares will flash in pink and green colors. It's pretty obvious. If you scroll vertically this issue is not present.


Oooh your model is July 2015 and still has this problem, I also think all TN Swifts have it







.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Oooh your model is July 2015 and still has this problem, I also think all TN Swifts have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes seems so...









Moving to PG279Q once available here...


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> How does this work ? What do you mean visible on taskbar? For me, nothings is changing, only that image in the browser. Image 1 is green and 4b is flickering. If I scroll vertically, it's solid. For me those inversion is there only if move horizontally...


I answer here to don't go off topic on the other thread









The pixel inversion is easy to view in the windows taskbar when the pattern is grey, but when the pattern is green, the pixel inversion disappears.

Look my video with the lagom test, you can clearly see that the pattern changes color from gray to green, the pixel inversion appears in the whole screen (when the pattern is grey, but in the video you can not see), and not only in the window browser, but it's easier to view on the taskbar...






I could not focus on the taskbar because I haven't a macro lens, but in this thread it's clearly seen, go to test 3...

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> I answer here to don't go off topic on the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pixel inversion is easy to view in the windows taskbar when the pattern is grey, but when the pattern is green, the pixel inversion disappears.
> 
> Look my video with the lagom test, you can clearly see that the pattern changes color from gray to green, the pixel inversion appears in the whole screen (when the pattern is grey, but in the video you can not see), and not only in the window browser, but it's easier to view on the taskbar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not focus on the taskbar because I haven't a macro lens, but in this thread it's clearly seen, go to test 3...
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52705-PG278Q-Vertical-Lines-Pixel-Inversion-Inversion-Artifacts


Yes, have exactly the same... Do you know if it TN technology or it is a Swift specific issue ? Because I can't believe Asus would not fix it yet. Still, this is the best TN panel I have ever seen. The truth is TN technology is just too much for > 27" screen. Color/Gama shift is just inevitable here... But it's fine I have tried it because now I know I like 1440p and 27". It's the sweet point and much better than 1080p an 23". So I will return this and go for a PG279Q.


----------



## Piospi

Misiak maybe wait for Dell S2716DG?


----------



## FXGAMINGX

Guys i rma one because it has a bad panel and this thing that really annoy me , and now I still have the same issue I really don't want to annoy the store about rma a new one !What should I do !


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Pixel inversion test. My model from July 2015 also has it. I think all TN Swifts have it. Just look at this image and start move your browser window or scroll in horizontal direction (left/right). If there is pixel inversion the squares will flash in pink and green colors. It's pretty obvious. If you scroll vertically this issue is not present.


Squint your eyes. It looks fine on mine, Jan 2015 model.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Squint your eyes. It looks fine on mine, Jan 2015 model.


Try open this in a new window and move the window ? Doesn't it change the colors to pink/green ? It is still grey???

http://cdn.overclock.net/4/40/40308aa8_sharpness-d.png


----------



## misiak

deleted


----------



## KreeSholVa

Well, I have about had it with the Swift. As mentioned earlier. I returned my first Swift due to the smudge at the bottom right hand corner of the screen. Got a 2nd one and it has the same problem (albeit perhaps about 30% less noticeable). On top of that, the 2nd Swift had a more aggressive matte finish than my first one, adding the noticeable faint horizontal lines that others have previously mentioned (my first swift did not have them..).

I went to go get another replacement on Amazon, and there was only a refund option. I contacted Amazon customer service, turns out *Amazon discontinued selling the PG278Q due concerns over the quality of the item!* They offered to give me a discount if I wanted to keep it, else I would have to return it and re-purchase it from the other seller on Amazon. Seems that not even Amazon will continue selling this model due to the QA issues.

I'm at wits end. Part of me wants to try a third time to get a good one. But since after learning that Dell is coming out with a TN g-sync (Dell S2716DG) I might try that one out first. At least Dell should have better QA, at least I hope! If that one doesn't work, maybe i'll jump to an IPS and deal with the glow; though, i'd rather stick with TN for the speed and non-glow for now until fast VA g-sync comes to fruition.


----------



## DELA360

ok rma thru asus doing advanced replacement
Product Model: PG278Q

Part Number: 90LM00U0-B013B0

Product Hold Amount: 810

810$ collateral was needed i really hope i dont get a messed up monitor again i noticed the bottom of my monitor said november 2014


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Well, I have about had it with the Swift. As mentioned earlier. I returned my first Swift due to the smudge at the bottom right hand corner of the screen. Got a 2nd one and it has the same problem (albeit perhaps about 30% less noticeable). On top of that, the 2nd Swift had a more aggressive matte finish than my first one, adding the noticeable faint horizontal lines that others have previously mentioned (my first swift did not have them..).
> 
> I went to go get another replacement on Amazon, and there was only a refund option. I contacted Amazon customer service, turns out *Amazon discontinued selling the PG278Q due concerns over the quality of the item!* They offered to give me a discount if I wanted to keep it, else I would have to return it and re-purchase it from the other seller on Amazon. Seems that not even Amazon will continue selling this model due to the QA issues.
> 
> I'm at wits end. Part of me wants to try a third time to get a good one. But since after learning that Dell is coming out with a TN g-sync (Dell S2716DG) I might try that one out first. At least Dell should have better QA, at least I hope! If that one doesn't work, maybe i'll jump to an IPS and deal with the glow; though, i'd rather stick with TN for the speed and non-glow for now until fast VA g-sync comes to fruition.


You don't mind gama/color shift on ROG ? I found it pretty distracting, especially on solid backgrounds like in browser or windows. The first 1/3 top of the screen is obviously darker than bottom and left/righ side of the monitor is brighter. I think that an acceptable amount of glow is better than this uniformity issue. But from one review I've read about PG239Q, uniformity is not much better :-/


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You don't mind gama/color shift on ROG ? I found it pretty distracting, especially on solid backgrounds like in browser or windows. The first 1/3 top of the screen is obviously darker than bottom and left/righ side of the monitor is brighter. I think that an acceptable amount of glow is better than this uniformity issue. But from one review I've read about PG239Q, uniformity is not much better :-/


On my 2nd swift? I of course mind that stuff, too! My 1st swift didn't vary in brightness very much from top to bottom seemingly, but I notice that on this one for sure (of course that does lead to shifts in color/gama). I do also notice that the left bottom corner is brighter than then right corner, with the icing on the caking being the dark smudge. I just had hopes that another Swift might be more free from these issues. But after going through 2 of them, reading other people's comments, and having Amazon outright stop carrying this item, more and more I feel like I need to try out the new Dell S2716DG, even at it's overpriced point of $799.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> On my 2nd swift? I of course mind that stuff, too! My 1st swift didn't vary in brightness very much from top to bottom seemingly, but I notice that on this one for sure (of course that does lead to shifts in color/gama). I do also notice that the left bottom corner is brighter than then right corner, with the icing on the caking being the dark smudge. I just had hopes that another Swift might be more free from these issues. But after going through 2 of them, reading other people's comments, and having Amazon outright stop carrying this item, more and more I feel like I need to try out the new Dell S2716DG, even at it's overpriced point of $799.


Seems something has improved and other f*****. I have a very small BLB in right corner and pixel inversion which can be seen only in benchmark tests. In real life barely noticeable. This I don't mind, but uniformity is problem for me. If I maximize for example outlook or world, it looks funny because I can see a gradient even though there is none. It's a bit psychopathic







And the more I stare on it the bigger is it. Also color tint change along sides is noticeable. But it is a TN panel so it may happen, especially with 27" and bigger...

Dell TN... Hmmm, I don't know if I want to give TN technology another chance. I think this technology is dead already. We have fast IPS and VA so it will be replaced by it until OLED hit the market globally. Hopefully Dell quality will be much better but if they will have displays from AU Optronics I'm sceptic.


----------



## Robilar

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/anyone-else-excited-for-the-dell-s2716dg-monitor/20#post_24526568

A member here already has hands on with the new Dell. Looks pretty impressive.


----------



## DELA360

so how is the going thru asus for RMA ordeal with asus ? with this monitor is a 2015 model gonna fix issues i had


----------



## misiak

TN gradient again. To be honest it is exactly like my Swift. I bet it has pixel inversion as wel...


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Well, I have about had it with the Swift. As mentioned earlier. I returned my first Swift due to the smudge at the bottom right hand corner of the screen. Got a 2nd one and it has the same problem (albeit perhaps about 30% less noticeable). On top of that, the 2nd Swift had a more aggressive matte finish than my first one, adding the noticeable faint horizontal lines that others have previously mentioned (my first swift did not have them..).
> 
> I went to go get another replacement on Amazon, and there was only a refund option. I contacted Amazon customer service, turns out *Amazon discontinued selling the PG278Q due concerns over the quality of the item!* They offered to give me a discount if I wanted to keep it, else I would have to return it and re-purchase it from the other seller on Amazon. Seems that not even Amazon will continue selling this model due to the QA issues.
> 
> I'm at wits end. Part of me wants to try a third time to get a good one. But since after learning that Dell is coming out with a TN g-sync (Dell S2716DG) I might try that one out first. At least Dell should have better QA, at least I hope! If that one doesn't work, maybe i'll jump to an IPS and deal with the glow; though, i'd rather stick with TN for the speed and non-glow for now until fast VA g-sync comes to fruition.


Thats odd. Amazon still has a listing of it with a restock date of Oct, 28 sold and shipped by amazon.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Thats odd. Amazon still has a listing of it with a restock date of Oct, 28 sold and shipped by amazon.


Just checked their site and, yeah, I see that. What I stated is what the customer service guy told me a few days ago. It either changed since then, or he was misinformed. Perhaps they are back-ordered due to all the returns people had! lol. Well, My return period spans this release date, so looks like I might go and try a 3rd swift after all! I might still try out the Dell in parallel.


----------



## casper5632

Hey guys I just got my ROG Swift and its looking pretty amazing. Is there anything you guys would suggest I test out on it before getting comfortable and sell the old one? Already checked for dead pixels and I couldn't find any so far.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my ROG Swift and its looking pretty amazing. Is there anything you guys would suggest I test out on it before getting comfortable and sell the old one? Already checked for dead pixels and I couldn't find any so far.


Mgs V and tw3

Make sure you fix the fps for mgsv


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my ROG Swift and its looking pretty amazing. Is there anything you guys would suggest I test out on it before getting comfortable and sell the old one? Already checked for dead pixels and I couldn't find any so far.


Three other things to check that come to mind.

1) Look for uneven screen back light bleed. All monitors have some, just make sure it doesn't have a lot. Test this on a black screen.

2) What gets me every time so far on this monitor is the dark smudge mark on the bottom right hand corner. If you don't readily notice it, and can live with it (many just live with it), then your good.

3) Look for faint horizontal lines in the matte finish. They should not be noticeable. If they are, try another one, because I had one that definitely did not have this.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my ROG Swift and its looking pretty amazing. Is there anything you guys would suggest I test out on it before getting comfortable and sell the old one? Already checked for dead pixels and I couldn't find any so far.


Check pixel inversion (see one of my post above how to do it). Then check screen uniformity and backlight bleed. You should have none or very minimal bleed and I suppose you will have some gama/color shift and pixel inversion which is typical for this panel. But if you are ok with TN technology, this monitor is great for you. I've just returned mine today because I was not impressed by TN panel. It's not for some serious work, only for gaming...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Check pixel inversion (see one of my post above how to do it). Then check screen uniformity and backlight bleed. You should have none or very minimal bleed and I suppose you will have some gama/color shift and pixel inversion which is typical for this panel. But if you are ok with TN technology, this monitor is great for you. I've just returned mine today because I was not impressed by TN panel. It's not for some serious work, only for gaming...


Sounds like you'd be better off with the PG279Q or XB270HU.


----------



## casper5632

I checked it on a full black, white, red, blue, and yellow screen to look for anything that looked funny. Backlight bleed was there a small bit on the black screen, and during normal use I had no hope of noticing it. I couldn't find any weird pixels during the color tests either.

The smudge seems like a weird problem, ill have to check for that when I get home. I feel like the horizontal line would have been noticed since I was looking for stuff like that specifically. Could you possibly send me a link of examples of these two problems?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds like you'd be better off with the PG279Q or XB270HU.


Yes, exactly. I like Asus much more but they are still not available in my country. So I wanted to try g-sync and did not want to wait until available. I'm a bit afraid of that lottery again, I had a luck with PG278. No dead pixels nor bleed. But pixel inversion and TN technology - especially for 27"+ panels made me to return it. IPS is much better bet despite possible IPS glow. Actually I can't see a reason why anyone would want to buy older TN panel. The angles are poor, even from your ideal sitting position you can see gama/color shift. It is very distracting for work in desktop. However, in games it is not noticeable. So for pure gamers yes, but for anyone else not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Three other things to check that come to mind.
> 
> 1) Look for uneven screen back light bleed. All monitors have some, just make sure it doesn't have a lot. Test this on a black screen.
> 
> 2) What gets me every time so far on this monitor is the dark smudge mark on the bottom right hand corner. If you don't readily notice it, and can live with it (many just live with it), then your good.
> 
> 3) Look for faint horizontal lines in the matte finish. They should not be noticeable. If they are, try another one, because I had one that definitely did not have this.


On my model from June 2015 I haven't experienced any problems you've mentioned. Only gama/color shift which is typical for any TN panel and pixel inversion - I think this is also typical for Swift.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, exactly. I like Asus much more but they are still not available in my country. So I wanted to try g-sync and did not want to wait until available. I'm a bit afraid of that lottery again, I had a luck with PG278. No dead pixels nor bleed. But pixel inversion and TN technology - especially for 27"+ panels made me to return it. IPS is much better bet despite possible IPS glow. Actually I can't see a reason why anyone would want to buy older TN panel. The angles are poor, even from your ideal sitting position you can see gama/color shift. It is very distracting for work in desktop. However, in games it is not noticeable. So for pure gamers yes, but for anyone else not.
> On my model from June 2015 I haven't experienced any problems you've mentioned. Only gama/color shift which is typical for any TN panel and pixel inversion - I think this is also typical for Swift.


Consider yourself lucky! Perhaps models after May 2015, may have fewer dark smudges. Where did you get it from? If you don't mind me asking.

I got both of mine from Amazon. The 2nd one I can't replace because they discontinued selling it due to QA issues. Then they listed it again as available in about a week. As of today, there is no return date to be in stock by Amazon! You can only get it through them via some 3rd party Amazon fulfillment for a lot more money.Ugh, time to try another retailer if I want to try again...


----------



## phobus

Hi,

after reading a lot of posts here I will contribute. First I got was made in 07/2015. It didnt have dead pixels or dark smudge. But it had noticeable back light bleed on bottom right corner. As I play mostly dark games such as Alien Isolation or Soma it was very distracting (dark games are one of the reasons why I didnt buy newer variant with IPS because of IPS glow), so I have returned it.

Today I unpacked one made in 05/2015. No dead pixels or back light bleed. But in the bottom of very right corner I have very small dark smudge, it about 50 cent coin size. I can live with that and I hope it will not get worst.

So I guess it is all about luck and lottery. Doesn't matter what is the manufacture date. About that date if some one is wondering. It was like serial number starting with

Year 2014 E:

E9 (September)
EA (October)

Year 2015 F:

F5 (May)
F7 (July)


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> The smudge seems like a weird problem, ill have to check for that when I get home. I feel like the horizontal line would have been noticed since I was looking for stuff like that specifically. Could you possibly send me a link of examples of these two problems?


The smudge only seems to only be present with certain colour and brightness combinations. In many cases it is not visible, unless you have a fairly plain background.

I generally only notice it if I'm working on a spreadsheet or doc etc with a plain white background. If playing a game etc it is not visible.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> Consider yourself lucky! Perhaps models after May 2015, may have fewer dark smudges. Where did you get it from? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I got both of mine from Amazon. The 2nd one I can't replace because they discontinued selling it due to QA issues. Then they listed it again as available in about a week. As of today, there is no return date to be in stock by Amazon! You can only get it through them via some 3rd party Amazon fulfillment for a lot more money.Ugh, time to try another retailer if I want to try again...


I bought it here https://www.alzashop.com/

But I can honestly say, there were no smudges anywhere. But the reason I've returned it I just did not like TN panel technology. For me the color/gama shift and poor angles were distracting for normal work in desktop. Also noticed pixel inversion on test screens but never in games so this was not a problem for me. Otherwise it was a great monitor and was a bit sad to return because I had no major issues. Very minimal bleed and no dead pixels or dust.

Now I'm waiting for PG279Q. Hopefully they will improve their QC with next batches.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> The smudge only seems to only be present with certain colour and brightness combinations. In many cases it is not visible, unless you have a fairly plain background.
> 
> I generally only notice it if I'm working on a spreadsheet or doc etc with a plain white background. If playing a game etc it is not visible.


I can say that it is not noticeable in game unless you are looking for it. My 2nd Swift's (April 2015 build) black smudge is less severe than my 1st one's (February 2015 build). If I looked to the corner, say if I was playing WoW and in flight, I would notice the smudge on rapidly changing backgrounds, since that more simulates a solid background, especially on my 1st swift. But in normal game play, both in WoW and in other games, it isn't really noticeable. Either way, for a monitor that costs that much, I don't think I can settle for dark smudge marks. I am too OCD, lol.


----------



## casper5632

I didn't notice any smudges at all and I put it up to blank colors. The viewing angle is kind of crap, but I cant really notice it during normal usage. I bought mine as a refurb from newegg, and oddly enough got a year warranty on the thing which felt kind of strange.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I didn't notice any smudges at all and I put it up to blank colors. The viewing angle is kind of crap, but I cant really notice it during normal usage. I bought mine as a refurb from newegg, and oddly enough got a year warranty on the thing which felt kind of strange.


What about vertical gama shift ? Don't you mind it ? If you open e.g. exploler window in full size, you can see how upper part is darker than center and bottom part. It looks like grey gradient. To get rid of it your eyes needs to be at the same height as top frame of the screen but then it feels really unnatural position and bottom is wash out. Also if you look from the centre the left and right sides of the screen have a bit yellow tint because very narrow angles this monitor has. I found it a bit distracting as well. If you change your position even by 1mm, you can see how the tint is changing.

Good to mention this is not so obvious in Windows 7 because it uses gray windows so this is not so noticeable, but with Win 10 and the white windows it became a problem for me. Seems IPS is only way for me and I have to deal with some glow. But I would say little bit glow is better than colors/luminance uniformity. But I hate glow as well


----------



## casper5632

I haven't noticed anything like that yet, and I do a lot of internet browsing. I do have the monitor as low as it can go, and at only 20% brightness so I imagine that is concealing any imperfections by a decent amount. When I get home ill turn the brightness up and see if I can see any gamma shift, or anything along those lines.

I did notice that the screen was flickering a lot when I first got it, but now that the brightness is down I cant see any flickering at all. I did research and I think its related to gsync, but figured it would be useful to bring up here.


----------



## Robilar

Just picked up a Swift. Initial checks, no stuck or dead pixels, lighting seems pretty uniform for a TN panel.

Are there ideal settings calibration profiles to be used?


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just picked up a Swift. Initial checks, no stuck or dead pixels, lighting seems pretty uniform for a TN panel.
> 
> Are there ideal settings calibration profiles to be used?


*ASUS PG278Q Profile from ASUS*

*ASUS PG278Q calibrated profile using SpyderPro5*


----------



## Robilar

It shows generic monitor. Is there a simple way to get the ROG driver loaded in windows 10?


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It shows generic monitor. Is there a simple way to get the ROG driver loaded in windows 10?


Yes, after you download the ASUS profile from ASUS: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/ASUS_PG278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip

Extract that to a folder, now in device manager, right click on your monitor and select update driver then point it to this extracted zip folder, it will then install the proper driver and color profile, no need to install the color profile manually

your monitor now will read PG278Q

After that, wait for about 60 seconds then head over to Control Panel / Color Management then set the new color profile as default, then go to the advanced tab and do the same, it is under the first entry/listing on top, change the option from the drop down list to the ASUS PG278Q color profile.

Then reboot


----------



## evmota21

Hey guys, I just wanted to ask you if it was a good time to order this monitor? Have the QC issues got better?

The thing is that I don't live in the US and this weekend is my only chance to get hands on a 1440p GSYNC monitor. I can't afford the acer one due to shipping costs and my only option for this weekend in the asus one. What do you guys think?


----------



## Robilar

I got a good one on my first shot. April 2015 manf. date. I am quite pleased with it. I bought the Asus specifically because I could get it locally and return if necessary.


----------



## DELA360

got my replacement from asus seemed new in the box .. its a december 2014 version if this thing breaks again 6 months down the road asus is gonna hear it .. my last one lasted almost 7 months before it started to flicker and then signal cutout only on 144hz tho


----------



## DELA360

hmm suprised it said on my rma slip that i was responsible for the shipping costs but when i braught my monitor to fed ex the shipping label was prepaid? did anyone else not have to pay to ship back the monitor .. i just did a an asus motherboard and i had to pay thats atleast a good thing i didnt have to pay to ship this thing from ny to california


----------



## tinmann

I just got this today. I heard all the buzz and hype and I wanted to see for myself if Gsync was all it was touted to be.
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20151030_160458_zpsmhse3g4c.jpg.html
http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20151030_160525_zpsrpboelrd.jpg.html


----------



## boredgunner

^ Nice. Let's see if you fall under G-SYNC's spell like most of us have.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> I just got this today. I heard all the buzz and hype and I wanted to see for myself if Gsync was all it was touted to be.
> http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20151030_160458_zpsmhse3g4c.jpg.html
> http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20151030_160525_zpsrpboelrd.jpg.html


And? Your feelings? How's the quality of PG278Q ?


----------



## KreeSholVa

My 3rd ROG Swift will arrive tomorrow. I shall report back to see if I can get one of the money ones created May an beyond that is low in defects,







.

I have to say, Amazon pulled a fast one on me. I wanted to return my 2nd Swift for a replacement, but could not because of it not being carried by Amazon anymore. After it being listed as being in stock in the future by Amazon, then not, then back again, then not, I issued a refund return. 2 days later, it was back in stock sold from Amazon at $75 more than what I originally paid for, of course. So I ordered my 3rd one from them, since returns are easy with no fees ever. Crossing fingers.

I still am contemplating ordering the Dell S2716DG to compare with directly. But I haven't seen it in stock anywhere that does't charge the %15 restocking kick you in your ass fee. Still holding out on that one I guess. Hopefully tft and others gets a review out soon to make my choice easier.


----------



## tinmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> And? Your feelings? How's the quality of PG278Q ?


I haven't unboxed it yet. I'm still rocking the Dell U3415W for the moment.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> I haven't unboxed it yet. I'm still rocking the Dell U3415W for the moment.


Are you serious you are going to switch from this Dell to PG278Q ??? :-D


----------



## tinmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Are you serious you are going to switch from this Dell to PG278Q ??? :-D


I have another rig. An earlier Ivy Bridge build that I use to run in surround with a GTX 690 but that card isn't up to the task in BF4 with ultra presets in surround but it probably would benefit from a 2560x1440 144hz gaming monitor. I'm going to keep the Dell on my X99 rig with sli GTX 980ti's. I will try the PG278Q on sli 980ti's to see how it performs though.

Here are the builds:
Asus Rampage V Extreme
i7 5820K @ 4.2 GHz
G Skill Series 4 3000 MHz DDR4 16Gbs
Seasonic 1200 Platinum Psu
MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G Gaming X 2
Corsair GT 110i
Corsair 540 Air
Crucial 500 GB SSD
Logitech G500s
Astro A50 headset
Filco Majestouch 10 keyless
All to drive a Dell u3415w 34" curved monitor

Oh I have a Ivy Bridge rig too
Evga Z77 FTW (replaced a failed Asus P8Z77-WS)
i7 3770K @4.5 GHZ
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 MHz 16 Gbs
Corsair H100
Seasonic 1000 Platinium
Cooler Master Cosmos II case
Mushkin Cronos Deluxe SSD 240 Gbs
Corsair Force 3 SSD 120Gbs
Evga GTX 690
Corsair K70 RGB MX Cherry brown switches
Logitech G502 Proteus Core
Corsair Vengeance 2100 wireless headset
3 Asus 24" monitors in Surround


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> I have another rig. An earlier Ivy Bridge build that I use to run in surround with a GTX 690 but that card isn't up to the task in BF4 with ultra presets in surround but it probably would benefit from a 2560x1440 144hz gaming monitor. I'm going to keep the Dell on my X99 rig with sli GTX 980ti's. I will try the PG278Q on sli 980ti's to see how it performs though.
> 
> Here are the builds:
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> i7 5820K @ 4.2 GHz
> G Skill Series 4 3000 MHz DDR4 16Gbs
> Seasonic 1200 Platinum Psu
> MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G Gaming X 2
> Corsair GT 110i
> Corsair 540 Air
> Crucial 500 GB SSD
> Logitech G500s
> Astro A50 headset
> Filco Majestouch 10 keyless
> All to drive a Dell u3415w 34" curved monitor
> 
> Oh I have a Ivy Bridge rig too
> Evga Z77 FTW (replaced a failed Asus P8Z77-WS)
> i7 3770K @4.5 GHZ
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 MHz 16 Gbs
> Corsair H100
> Seasonic 1000 Platinium
> Cooler Master Cosmos II case
> Mushkin Cronos Deluxe SSD 240 Gbs
> Corsair Force 3 SSD 120Gbs
> Evga GTX 690
> Corsair K70 RGB MX Cherry brown switches
> Logitech G502 Proteus Core
> Corsair Vengeance 2100 wireless headset
> 3 Asus 24" monitors in Surround


Ah I see. It will perform great, however quality compared to that Dell will be like crap. Maybe you should have take XB270HU or P279Q to test







But you get a good overview how 144Hz performs anyway.


----------



## DELA360

when its works its amazing =)


----------



## KreeSholVa

So, I got my 3rd swift hooked up. And I am happy to say that the right corner smudge is fixed on this September 2015 model; however, it has one dead pixel near the middle of the screen, lol. I think the =QC Passed sticker on the box is a joke. They must not turn these on when the QC pass them. I'm oh so very frustrated. Fixed the bottom right corner smudge defect, get a dead pixel. Perhaps I'll try a 4th? Or maybe go with the S2716DG, pending tftcentral review in 10-14 days. I really want to like this monitor, but Asus QC is a joke.


----------



## beseitfia

guys i found my perfect settings with the monitor..i managed to obtain a nearly IPS picture quality (i have the rog near to my pb278qr) just by changing in nvidia control setting digital vibrance, brightness contrast and gamma. The problem is that if i play a game in full screen my settings won't keep and i will return to my old washed out ones (just digital vibrance is still there). Is that a workaround to keep those settings? thank's in advance!


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> guys i found my perfect settings with the monitor..i managed to obtain a nearly IPS picture quality (i have the rog near to my pb278qr) just by changing in nvidia control setting digital vibrance, brightness contrast and gamma. The problem is that if i play a game in full screen my settings won't keep and i will return to my old washed out ones (just digital vibrance is still there). Is that a workaround to keep those settings? thank's in advance!


There is. Just don't use NVCP for any adjustment except digital vibrance. I deleted my windows color profile(s) after installing the Swift drivers (don't uninstall any other part of that driver package), and I use only the monitor's OSD settings for contrast, brightness, and color adjustment. That works very well and never changes.

I use NVCP for increasing digital vibrance (65% in my case looks great -- YMMV), and that doesn't change from app to app either.

As for gamma, many games have that as an in-game setting if you need to adjust it occasionally. But if yours is decent then there's nothing to worry about.

If you need to adjust gamma overall, you can create a Windows color profile and it will remain in place across apps. Based on my experience, I'd recommend ignoring all of the other adjustments; you can adjust the rest of the variables with the monitor's OSD and the digital vibrance option in NVCP. That makes it easy to make quick, minor adjustments to color, brightness, and contrast on the fly while playing, without complications. If you're using both the OSD and a color profile together, it can get confusing. A Windows color profile does nothing that the OSD can't do, except gamma adjustment.


----------



## evmota21

Hello guys, just got my swift today and I was testing it with Witcher 3. The problem is since I have G-sync enabled, the game randomly has frame drops. Any ideas?


----------



## beseitfia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> There is. Just don't use NVCP for any adjustment except digital vibrance. I deleted my windows color profile(s) after installing the Swift drivers (don't uninstall any other part of that driver package), and I use only the monitor's OSD settings for contrast, brightness, and color adjustment. That works very well and never changes.
> 
> I use NVCP for increasing digital vibrance (65% in my case looks great -- YMMV), and that doesn't change from app to app either.
> 
> As for gamma, many games have that as an in-game setting if you need to adjust it occasionally. But if yours is decent then there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> If you need to adjust gamma overall, you can create a Windows color profile and it will remain in place across apps. Based on my experience, I'd recommend ignoring all of the other adjustments; you can adjust the rest of the variables with the monitor's OSD and the digital vibrance option in NVCP. That makes it easy to make quick, minor adjustments to color, brightness, and contrast on the fly while playing, without complications. If you're using both the OSD and a color profile together, it can get confusing. A Windows color profile does nothing that the OSD can't do, except gamma adjustment.


I managed to obtain a good picture quality with Windows color profile as well, and just setting digital vibrance at 60% from control panel (not higher than that because colors seems oversatured). With monitor OSD i've set brightness to 75 contrast to 50 and user color rgb (100% for red, blue and green). I ve started swapping from the original windows color profile to a custom one by lowing gamma (and not through nvidia control panel as before) and now the picture quality seems perfect. The problem is that when i launch a game the problem persist and i reload my old "washed out profile"..I just wonder if is that a solution just for the gamma setting (because actually that's the only setting that make me nervous when it's as default). I know that some games offers the option to set the gamma constrast while gaming but i prefer to set it globally and forget about it when daily gaming...Did you managed to maintain the gamma setting through Windows color profile ?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> I managed to obtain a good picture quality with Windows color profile as well, and just setting digital vibrance at 60% from control panel (not higher than that because colors seems oversatured). With monitor OSD i've set brightness to 75 contrast to 50 and user color rgb (100% for red, blue and green). I ve started swapping from the original windows color profile to a custom one by lowing gamma (and not through nvidia control panel as before) and now the picture quality seems perfect. The problem is that when i launch a game the problem persist and i reload my old "washed out profile"..I just wonder if is that a solution just for the gamma setting (because actually that's the only setting that make me nervous when it's as default). I know that some games offers the option to set the gamma constrast while gaming but i prefer to set it globally and forget about it when daily gaming...Did you managed to maintain the gamma setting through Windows color profile ?


Yes, the windows color profile's gamma adjustment works in games for me. I use it for gamma correction only.

I set contrast, brightness, and color with the Swift's OSD; digital vibrance with NVCP; and gamma with the Windows color profile. That combo works in my case (Win-7 Pro). Give it a try and see if it works for you too.


----------



## beseitfia

yes it works right now!







I had to reboot to let recognize the profile by windows, and now the gamme remain as i want in every situation! I tried to play battlefield 4 and Bioshock infinite and it's wonderful finally! Thank you!


----------



## Gandyman

Hey lads

On my 4th Swift atm, most of them have had some form of dead pixel / bad bleed combination, but ALL of them have had this AWFUL pixel inversion problem that looks like a black checked pattern over my screen whenever a scene is moving. It looks absolutely terrible and its incredibly distracting. The problem is especially worse on lower refresh rates. the closer to 60 it goes the way more noticeable it gets. I don't notice it at all in movies on Netflix or VLC, But its sometimes even noticeable on a Idle desktop, espcieally around the bottom right corner (same for all four screens). Its defiantly more noticeable on some games then others. WoW and Hearthstone and Diablo (blizzard trend?) seems to be extremely the worst. Oh and Farcry 3, every time i turn every leaf and tree turns to a massive black and green checkerboard. on ALL FOUR MONITORS. Using different power packs and display port cables each time. I have been waiting 6 weeks to hear from asus, every time i call they say its escalated and a higher lvl tech will call me in 1 - 2 working days. Can anyone confirm that these monitors exist WITHOUT this pixel inversion problem? or is it just a draw back of a early adopter super fast high res panel? Right now 50% of the content i use is pretty much ... unusable i guess? I know its what reddit trolls would call a first world problems but when you spend 4k on a gaming rig and 1200 (yes that's how much they are in Australia) on a monitor you would expect (or at least i would) that it would look decent. Right now with Gsync lowering my fps in bigger games like witcher or gta v to around the 60 - 70 mark it slows the panel down (obviously) and just escalates the problem ten fold. So pretty much the entire Gsync feature of the monitor is unusable. Right now Im tempted to get the BenQ 144hz 1440p fresync monitor and just never use freesync (as I have 980tis). Acer predator is out for me as due to migraines I play in the dark most usually and IPS glow / backlight bleed bugs me to hell (I love TN panels, never get why people say IPS is so much better. the viewing angles on my swifts are WAY better then any isPS monitor I have around my workshop / techbenches, from side on they just look like one big whitewashed glow.)

TL;DR Does ROG Swift come without pixel inversion at all?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey lads
> 
> On my 4th Swift atm, most of them have had some form of dead pixel / bad bleed combination, but ALL of them have had this AWFUL pixel inversion problem that looks like a black checked pattern over my screen whenever a scene is moving. It looks absolutely terrible and its incredibly distracting. The problem is especially worse on lower refresh rates. the closer to 60 it goes the way more noticeable it gets. I don't notice it at all in movies on Netflix or VLC, But its sometimes even noticeable on a Idle desktop, espcieally around the bottom right corner (same for all four screens). Its defiantly more noticeable on some games then others. WoW and Hearthstone and Diablo (blizzard trend?) seems to be extremely the worst. Oh and Farcry 3, every time i turn every leaf and tree turns to a massive black and green checkerboard. on ALL FOUR MONITORS. Using different power packs and display port cables each time. I have been waiting 6 weeks to hear from asus, every time i call they say its escalated and a higher lvl tech will call me in 1 - 2 working days. Can anyone confirm that these monitors exist WITHOUT this pixel inversion problem? or is it just a draw back of a early adopter super fast high res panel? Right now 50% of the content i use is pretty much ... unusable i guess? I know its what reddit trolls would call a first world problems but when you spend 4k on a gaming rig and 1200 (yes that's how much they are in Australia) on a monitor you would expect (or at least i would) that it would look decent. Right now with Gsync lowering my fps in bigger games like witcher or gta v to around the 60 - 70 mark it slows the panel down (obviously) and just escalates the problem ten fold. So pretty much the entire Gsync feature of the monitor is unusable. Right now Im tempted to get the BenQ 144hz 1440p fresync monitor and just never use freesync (as I have 980tis). Acer predator is out for me as due to migraines I play in the dark most usually and IPS glow / backlight bleed bugs me to hell (I love TN panels, never get why people say IPS is so much better. the viewing angles on my swifts are WAY better then any isPS monitor I have around my workshop / techbenches, from side on they just look like one big whitewashed glow.)
> 
> TL;DR Does ROG Swift come without pixel inversion at all?


I feel your pain man. I for one am seriously considering going with a BenQ aswell instead of the pg279q.


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I feel your pain man. I for one am seriously considering going with a BenQ aswell instead of the pg279q.


You have pixel inversion checkerboard crap all over your games too?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> You have pixel inversion checkerboard crap all over your games too?


No I'm still monitor shopping. I'd much rather suffer the perfect TN panel, than gamble for an acceptable IPS monitor. But that's just me.


----------



## KreeSholVa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey lads
> 
> On my 4th Swift atm, most of them have had some form of dead pixel / bad bleed combination, but ALL of them have had this AWFUL pixel inversion problem that looks like a black checked pattern over my screen whenever a scene is moving. It looks absolutely terrible and its incredibly distracting. The problem is especially worse on lower refresh rates. the closer to 60 it goes the way more noticeable it gets. I don't notice it at all in movies on Netflix or VLC, But its sometimes even noticeable on a Idle desktop, espcieally around the bottom right corner (same for all four screens). Its defiantly more noticeable on some games then others. WoW and Hearthstone and Diablo (blizzard trend?) seems to be extremely the worst. Oh and Farcry 3, every time i turn every leaf and tree turns to a massive black and green checkerboard. on ALL FOUR MONITORS. Using different power packs and display port cables each time. I have been waiting 6 weeks to hear from asus, every time i call they say its escalated and a higher lvl tech will call me in 1 - 2 working days. Can anyone confirm that these monitors exist WITHOUT this pixel inversion problem? or is it just a draw back of a early adopter super fast high res panel? Right now 50% of the content i use is pretty much ... unusable i guess? I know its what reddit trolls would call a first world problems but when you spend 4k on a gaming rig and 1200 (yes that's how much they are in Australia) on a monitor you would expect (or at least i would) that it would look decent. Right now with Gsync lowering my fps in bigger games like witcher or gta v to around the 60 - 70 mark it slows the panel down (obviously) and just escalates the problem ten fold. So pretty much the entire Gsync feature of the monitor is unusable. Right now Im tempted to get the BenQ 144hz 1440p fresync monitor and just never use freesync (as I have 980tis). Acer predator is out for me as due to migraines I play in the dark most usually and IPS glow / backlight bleed bugs me to hell (I love TN panels, never get why people say IPS is so much better. the viewing angles on my swifts are WAY better then any isPS monitor I have around my workshop / techbenches, from side on they just look like one big whitewashed glow.)
> 
> TL;DR Does ROG Swift come without pixel inversion at all?


The short answer is, no. Any company producing a 1440P TN 144Hz use the same source manufacturer, and they all seem to have this issue. (Feel free to prove me wrong by citing example of one that doesn't have the issue, but from my experience (3 Swifts, might go with a 4th..) and by reading about the others out there, they all have it). The free market is failing us on this one...

I have to say that I don't really notice it ever in regular use at all, even in WoW.


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KreeSholVa*
> 
> The short answer is, no. Any company producing a 1440P TN 144Hz use the same source manufacturer, and they all seem to have this issue. (Feel free to prove me wrong by citing example of one that doesn't have the issue, but from my experience (3 Swifts, might go with a 4th..) and by reading about the others out there, they all have it). The free market is failing us on this one...
> 
> I have to say that I don't really notice it ever in regular use at all, even in WoW.


Im guessing that some are just worse then others. Also it does seem to come and go a little. Sometimes its way worse then others. Ive been trying to process of eliminate what causes it and what seems most likely at the moment is as it heats up it gets worse .. because when i first turn it on im like 'OMG I THINK MY PANELS FIXED OMG" and then ... it comes back lol. I guess Ill just keep sending them back till i get a less noticeable one. My fear is that TN panels wont be made anymore beacuse of this obsession with IPS. The colours on my swifts are better then any ips I have on my tech benches, the viewing angles other then looking from underneath are better then any ips ive ever seen. When im playing dead space or witcher or anything with dark areas I can actually see dark areas and not see a giant yellowy orangy glow. The IPS obsession of people incredibly baffles me. I wonder if its because you tube techers like Linus contaminate the average user pool with his opinion that they are better. Even in his latest review of the predator x34 he is like "it has a bit of back light bleed but its a no brainier trade off for the better colors and viewing angles" (paraphrasing). But to me no it isn't a good trade off. When 20% of your monitor cant be seen because it looks like someone is holding a flashlight point in from every corner how is that a good trade off.


----------



## sav4

I haven't noticed pixel inversion on mine had it a bit over 12 months maybe I'm not sensitive to it . What settings do you run on the monitor and nvidia control panel?


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I haven't noticed pixel inversion on mine had it a bit over 12 months maybe I'm not sensitive to it . What settings do you run on the monitor and nvidia control panel?


i haven't touched NVCP at all. Run the monitor at 1440p 144hz default user mode. do you play hearthstone? set ur monitor to 60 f ps and play a legendary card that makes your whole screen virtually 'vibrate' and you will see, admittedly easier the closer you sit, that every second row of pixels will go black almost momentarily before switching to the colour that they are meant to be, giving you a snippet of a weird mesh like black pattern. seems to be the one test that constantly shows it over all of my monitors consitantly. Because its only a quick flash at first you think your eyes were just deceiving you, then you start to see it more and more and everywhere. the bottom right of all 4 of my screens so far have all been the worst hot spot for the weird mesh too. But honestly if you havent notcied it yet dont follow my steps and try to see it becauseonce you see it you will see it absolutely everywhere.


----------



## gzboli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> every second row of pixels will go black almost momentarily before switching to the colour that they are meant to be, giving you a snippet of a weird mesh like black pattern.


Is this still happening with recently manufactured Swifts? I have an Oct 2014 with this issue and was hoping the new Swifts or the Dell would have fixed it by now.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> i haven't touched NVCP at all. Run the monitor at 1440p 144hz default user mode. do you play hearthstone? set ur monitor to 60 f ps and play a legendary card that makes your whole screen virtually 'vibrate' and you will see, admittedly easier the closer you sit, that every second row of pixels will go black almost momentarily before switching to the colour that they are meant to be, giving you a snippet of a weird mesh like black pattern. seems to be the one test that constantly shows it over all of my monitors consitantly. Because its only a quick flash at first you think your eyes were just deceiving you, then you start to see it more and more and everywhere. the bottom right of all 4 of my screens so far have all been the worst hot spot for the weird mesh too. But honestly if you havent notcied it yet dont follow my steps and try to see it becauseonce you see it you will see it absolutely everywhere.


Try PC monitors profile and these settings.
Monitor 35% brightness 50% contrast
Nvidia 50 brightness 60 contrast .75 gamma
See if it disappears


----------



## Gandyman

Thanks for this, my screen feels unnaturally dark but Im sure my eyes will adjust. Will do some testing and let you know how it goes. Get your **** out because if this works you got the best blowie of your life coming your way.

will report back in a few hours


----------



## sav4

No worries.
If it's to dark just adj the gamma a little


----------



## Falkentyne

It's the panel itself. Even though the part numbers between the XL2730Z and PG278Q are different. you can bet your buns not only are the specs the same, they probably have the same tolerances.

ROG Swift= M270Q002 V0
XL2730Z=M270DTN01.0

http://www.panelook.com/modelsearch.php?panel_part_number=M270DTN01.0

What's funny is the panel on the ROG Swift isn't even LISTED on panelook!
Either they're the exact same panel, panelook knows something we don't, or there is just no spec sheet that has been released.


----------



## Searchofsub

Can someone help. Rog swift keeps resetting itself to 60hz in windows for some reason. Nvidia driver says 144hz 1440P but in the monitor OS itzelf, it reads 60hz no matter what I do. I tried different cables etc.


----------



## sav4

So using the turbo button won't change the refresh rate ?


----------



## Searchofsub

I click on the turbo button and there is no response. it just pops up then goes away. I did manage to fix the issue for now. Different DP port on my gtx 980 strix. hope it stays this way though.


----------



## tarikakay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berserknitro*
> 
> No..Not fuzzy...just bad lines and a spot on screen.


I'm having the same problem. The game started and see lines. Is there a solution? My graphic card gtx 970. No guarantee of the monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

RMA It.
Someone had a Benq XL2730Z do the exact same thing (except the screen was a bit more clear). Seems to be a common failure in this panel---even though the part numbers are different.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> So using the turbo button won't change the refresh rate ?


tried different games, turning on off monitor multiple times as well and Web surf on and off for past hour and watch YouTube video on and off - and it seems like it's stable at 144Hz now, not refreshing back to 60hz. The display port 1 on my asus strix seems to be the issue. Thanks for help!


----------



## sav4

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> tried different games, turning on off monitor multiple times as well and Web surf on and off for past hour and watch YouTube video on and off - and it seems like it's stable at 144Hz now, not refreshing back to 60hz. The display port 1 on my asus strix seems to be the issue. Thanks for help!


I noticed with me, that I had to make sure everything was set to 144 hz. The turbo button, the display adapter properties in windows, and the NV control panel. Also lots of games in the resolution selector will have 2560 x 1440 x 60, 2560 x 1440 x 120, and 2560 x 1440 x 144. and the turbo button wont budge if its set to the wrong one. EDIT: for what ever reason I notice sometimes it resets too.. i can usually tell by how bad my checkerboard inversion is. somethign like 50% of the time of opening Diablo III I will be like 'eeww checkerboard inversion everywhere" and whack the turbo button and sure enough its back to 60 hz. esc - game setings - video - select 2560 x 1440 x 144 again and looks way better. Not quite sure why it resets sometimes havent been able to isoliate the cause and appears to be completely random.


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Try PC monitors profile and these settings.
> Monitor 35% brightness 50% contrast
> Nvidia 50 brightness 60 contrast .75 gamma
> See if it disappears


Hey dude so one of my clients nas servers crashed so I ended up being out most the day but I got quite a bit of testing done and it seems the brightness and contrast settings doesn't change it but lowering the gamma in NVCP does. maybe gamma is changed through voltages and lowering makes the voltage miss match that causes the inversion less noticible? Idk just a theory. The problem is, with gamma lowered desktop looks fine, but games are reallllllyyyyy hard to pick up detail, defiantly darkens up alot of spaces where there shouldn't be dark patches and distorts the colours rather heavily. Im tempted to buy one of the ultra wide va high refresh screens but they are only 1080 height and im not sure how much that will bother me. Or Ill just keep the broken swift and hope that non - ips high res high refresh screens will come out. Who knows maybe Samsung will make a OLED gaming monitor. Ide mortgage my house for that. lol


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey dude so one of my clients nas servers crashed so I ended up being out most the day but I got quite a bit of testing done and it seems the brightness and contrast settings doesn't change it but lowering the gamma in NVCP does. maybe gamma is changed through voltages and lowering makes the voltage miss match that causes the inversion less noticible? Idk just a theory. The problem is, with gamma lowered desktop looks fine, but games are reallllllyyyyy hard to pick up detail, defiantly darkens up alot of spaces where there shouldn't be dark patches and distorts the colours rather heavily. Im tempted to buy one of the ultra wide va high refresh screens but they are only 1080 height and im not sure how much that will bother me. Or Ill just keep the broken swift and hope that non - ips high res high refresh screens will come out. Who knows maybe Samsung will make a OLED gaming monitor. Ide mortgage my house for that. lol


What help me a lot was a change of color temperature from "User" to some other preset. I've used "WARM". This reduced pixel inversion pretty much.


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What help me a lot was a change of color temperature from "User" to some other preset. I've used "WARM". This reduced pixel inversion pretty much.


Hey man thanks for that I think it has helped quite a bit. Sad part is as soon as gsync lowers the refresh rate to around 60 its so noticeable I wanna gouge my eyes out. So gsync stays off now. Sucks that the 300 dollar module I bought the monitor for is pretty much unusable. oh well what can you do ;p this one has 3 dead pixels up the top and the notorious thumbprint shaped smudge at the bottom right corner so Ill still be sending it back for a 5th ... but hopefully I get lucky and with these few tricks the inversion wont bother me so much. Thanks to all who helped


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey man thanks for that I think it has helped quite a bit. Sad part is as soon as gsync lowers the refresh rate to around 60 its so noticeable I wanna gouge my eyes out. So gsync stays off now. Sucks that the 300 dollar module I bought the monitor for is pretty much unusable. oh well what can you do ;p this one has 3 dead pixels up the top and the notorious thumbprint shaped smudge at the bottom right corner so Ill still be sending it back for a 5th ... but hopefully I get lucky and with these few tricks the inversion wont bother me so much. Thanks to all who helped


You're welcome. That's bad you have so much issues with it. Return it for sure, there are so much problems. I had no dead pixels, no dust, no smudge and no bleeding. It was almost perfect panel if it's not TN which I could not stand...


----------



## Egzi

How are you guys liking the AG coating on this monitor?

I have a hard time getting used to it even after almost 1 year. Really messes up white and yellow colors. Those sunsets in games I have liked so much is just not the same anymore... HeartBroken...


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> How are you guys liking the AG coating on this monitor?
> 
> I have a hard time getting used to it even after almost 1 year. Really messes up white and yellow colors. Those sunsets in games I have liked so much is just not the same anymore... HeartBroken...


'Liking' would probably be the wrong word to use for many.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> How are you guys liking the AG coating on this monitor?
> 
> I have a hard time getting used to it even after almost 1 year. Really messes up white and yellow colors. Those sunsets in games I have liked so much is just not the same anymore... HeartBroken...


I despise it. It's such a great monitor that is voluntarily ruined by the application of this coating. I don't understand why it would be difficult for a manufacturer to offer two separate models, one glossy and one matte. I had my VG248QE's dematted by Vega and I don't think I'll ever get used to the coating on this monitor after coming from them. It's a shame because that is my only complaint about the monitor.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I despise it. It's such a great monitor that is voluntarily ruined by the application of this coating. I don't understand why it would be difficult for a manufacturer to offer two separate models, one glossy and one matte. I had my VG248QE's dematted by Vega and I don't think I'll ever get used to the coating on this monitor after coming from them. It's a shame because that is my only complaint about the monitor.


I see. Yeh it really is the main thing negative about this monitor, would be really pleased with it if not for the coating. I got even used to the colors and some bleed as well, but the coating is just something I cant get used to.

Someone know if the new asus IPS PG279Q has this issue?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> I see. Yeh it really is the main thing negative about this monitor, would be really pleased with it if not for the coating. I got even used to the colors and some bleed as well, but the coating is just something I cant get used to.
> 
> Someone know if the new asus IPS PG279Q has this issue?


It does not. It uses an AHVA panel with light matte screen surface and is much smoother.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It does not. It uses an AHVA panel with light matte screen surface and is much smoother.


Nice stuff, considering selling the TN and getting the IPS one. But what could they improve on the monitors if a new version would come out next year? Worth waiting or just getting the new one now?


----------



## paxw

Has anyone experienced this problem
Fresh install windows 10 Pro 64bit by default the desktop was running at 60hz I never noticed for a couple weeks gamed a ton and no problems, I did have the nv control panel preferred refresh rate set to "highest available" so I was gaming at 144hz and can confirm that by hitting turbo button in game.
today I download latest NVidia drivers and notice the desktop at 60hz so I bump it to 120hz on next reboot I get "out of range" black screen
hook up old monitor uninstall divers, hook swift backup clean driver install works perfect at 60hz go to 120hz out of range on boot.
tried 3 different windows 10 NVidia drivers same thing ever time.
set the monitor to 120hz via the turbo button,windows display to 120hz and NVidia control panel to 120hz so they all matched. out of range every time at boot
ran this monitor at 120hz on desktop with windows 7 since the monitors first came out with 0 problems.
i'm typing this on the swift at 60hz and just finished a couple rounds of battlefield at 144hz with no problems.
seems like maybe a windows 10 driver bug but do not see any posts with others having this problem.
any idea's?


----------



## mrdouble99

Mine wall mount

No dead pixel after 4 month

Brightness is set to 0 since it was way to bright


----------



## mrgamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> Mine wall mount
> 
> No dead pixel after 4 month
> 
> Brightness is set to 0 since it was way to bright


nice, very clean looking.


----------



## Gandyman

So really noob question tried to do a bunch of reading about it online couldn't find much that can explain it to my simple brain .... what does the OD off normal extreme do and would it effect my pixel inversion positively / negatively ?

cheers guys


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> Mine wall mount
> 
> No dead pixel after 4 month
> 
> Brightness is set to 0 since it was way to bright


Dude your setup is so clean so modern looks terrific ... do you have a longer display port cable going through your wall?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> So really noob question tried to do a bunch of reading about it online couldn't find much that can explain it to my simple brain .... what does the OD off normal extreme do and would it effect my pixel inversion positively / negatively ?
> 
> cheers guys


It affects response time. With extreme overdrive you will have faster response time but huge overshoot. The normal is best tuned settings so you don't need to bother with this. Just keep it on Normal and play.


----------



## mrdouble99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Dude your setup is so clean so modern looks terrific ... do you have a longer display port cable going through your wall?


Thanks

The cable i use is the one that came with the monitor


----------



## Searchofsub

Edit.


----------



## davetron

Hi guys new here and I just picked up one of these yesterday and must say its a nice monitor and much cheaper than the new IPS mode.

My current specs

gtx 980Ti
i7 6700k
16Gb DDR3

I was hoping to use my xbox one on this too and get rid on my TV which I used for both but it seems as though the DP to HDMI does not work which is a shame but not a major disaster.

It was a tough decision to make getting this as I was tinkering on a 4K 40" but I really wanted the 144hz and gsync but I am glad I went down the swift route.

Monitor looks real nice and cant see any dead pixels which is good and I love the extra desktop space I get









If I could afford it I would get another two of these and have the 3 side by side









Is it worth setting OD to extreme or keeping it at Normal ?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> So really noob question tried to do a bunch of reading about it online couldn't find much that can explain it to my simple brain .... what does the OD off normal extreme do and would it effect my pixel inversion positively / negatively ?
> 
> cheers guys


Overdrive explanations.
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5606/2/gaming-monitors-review-on-overdone-overdrive-response-time-and-overdrive

Yeah. That's what happens when OD is set to extreme or monitor's default OD settings are set too high.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> Hi guys new here and I just picked up one of these yesterday and must say its a nice monitor and much cheaper than the new IPS mode.
> 
> My current specs
> 
> gtx 980Ti
> i7 6700k
> 16Gb DDR3
> 
> I was hoping to use my xbox one on this too and get rid on my TV which I used for both but it seems as though the DP to HDMI does not work which is a shame but not a major disaster.
> 
> It was a tough decision to make getting this as I was tinkering on a 4K 40" but I really wanted the 144hz and gsync but I am glad I went down the swift route.
> 
> Monitor looks real nice and cant see any dead pixels which is good and I love the extra desktop space I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could afford it I would get another two of these and have the 3 side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth setting OD to extreme or keeping it at Normal ?


Why didn't you take Dell ? It is same as 278Q but it has HDMI port as well.... It is even cheaper than ROG. Return it an buy Dell instead...


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Why didn't you take Dell ? It is same as 278Q but it has HDMI port as well.... It is even cheaper than ROG. Return it an buy Dell instead...


The Swift was £515 next day delivery the dell was £535 + £10 delivery. Also I think the rog looks nice with its stand







. The HDMi doesnt bother me I have like 4 TVs one is 4k the rest are 1080P , it would of just been for convenience .


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> The Swift was £515 next day delivery the dell was £535 + £10 delivery. Also I think the rog looks nice with its stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The HDMi doesnt bother me I have like 4 TVs one is 4k the rest are 1080P , it would of just been for convenience .


I see, then Swift is a better choice. Besides usual TN flaws (color/gama shift - but this is limitation of a technology so you can't blame it for that) I had perfect panel. No dead pixels, no bleed, perfect. So fingers crossed you get good piece as well.

This can't be said about IPS PG279Q it has so many issues so I wouldn't recommend to buy at the moment. Bad pixels, bleed, yellowish glow and big temperature shift... It's not good really and for such price these are not acceptable. Better to go with TN at the moment and wait if they will be able to resolve this. At least that horrible yellow tint at the top half of the screen.


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> I see, then Swift is a better choice. Besides usual TN flaws (color/gama shift - but this is limitation of a technology so you can't blame it for that) I had perfect panel. No dead pixels, no bleed, perfect. So fingers crossed you get good piece as well.
> 
> This can't be said about IPS PG279Q it has so many issues so I wouldn't recommend to buy at the moment. Bad pixels, bleed, yellowish glow and big temperature shift... It's not good really and for such price these are not acceptable. Better to go with TN at the moment and wait if they will be able to resolve this. At least that horrible yellow tint at the top half of the screen.


Yea that was the put off for me , light bleed and yellow tint.

I must say though this monitor is nice and the colours are amazing compared to the 46" 1080p i was using.

Only tried witcher 3, ori and the blind forest and watchdogs for now but all run smooth and look amazing.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> Yea that was the put off for me , light bleed and yellow tint.
> 
> I must say though this monitor is nice and the colours are amazing compared to the 46" 1080p i was using.
> 
> Only tried witcher 3, ori and the blind forest and watchdogs for now but all run smooth and look amazing.


You don't mind that gama and color shift? I didn't like that top of the screen was much darker than rest and that sides of the scree were brighter with yellowish tint ? That's why I've returned it.


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> You don't mind that gama and color shift? I didn't like that top of the screen was much darker than rest and that sides of the scree were brighter with yellowish tint ? That's why I've returned it.


aint got any of those problems. not that i can see any ways.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> aint got any of those problems. not that i can see any ways.


What windows do you have ?


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> What windows do you have ?


Windows 10 pro x64


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> Windows 10 pro x64


That's strange, so you don't see off centre gama and color shift on white backgrounds ??? You must be really happy man


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's strange, so you don't see off centre gamma and colour shift on white backgrounds ??? You must be really happy man


Not off the bat, im not a one for looking for any particular faults but currently how i have it set up i don't see any colour shift.

If i stand up ore swing my head the the far left or right yes the colour shifts but i would expect that to be the case with most monitors .


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> That's strange, so you don't see off centre gama and color shift on white backgrounds ??? You must be really happy man


Don't have that on my Rog Swift either.


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Overdrive explanations.
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5606/2/gaming-monitors-review-on-overdone-overdrive-response-time-and-overdrive
> 
> Yeah. That's what happens when OD is set to extreme or monitor's default OD settings are set too high.


Hey man

Thanks for that link was a pretty good read.

On a side note I got my 5th swift yesterday, this one older manu date then my last 2, which scared me at first, but this one is finally good. No bleed, no half inch glow around the edges, no dead pixels. The pixel inversion is defiantly there but INSANELY less noticeable then my last four. I have to lower the refresh and sit close to my screen to see it now. Such a load off my chest to be happy with this amazing monitor finally. Other then the AG coating which honestly as long as you don't use a white wallpaper this monitor is perfect. Love TN, no bleed no glow no yellow patches high response rates. Ill never be a IPS fanboi.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey man
> 
> Thanks for that link was a pretty good read.
> 
> On a side note I got my 5th swift yesterday, this one older manu date then my last 2, which scared me at first, but this one is finally good. No bleed, no half inch glow around the edges, no dead pixels. The pixel inversion is defiantly there but INSANELY less noticeable then my last four. I have to lower the refresh and sit close to my screen to see it now. Such a load off my chest to be happy with this amazing monitor finally. Other then the AG coating which honestly as long as you don't use a white wallpaper this monitor is perfect. Love TN, no bleed no glow no yellow patches high response rates. Ill never be a IPS fanboi.


If you didn't make it already I would suggest to change color temperature to some preset instead of "user". Let's say warm. This helped me reduce inversion significantly and it was almost invisible.


----------



## CallsignVega

For those interested, I've posted my comparison of the new Dell S2716DG with the ASUS PG278Q Swift:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/80_20#post_24605216


----------



## caenlen

my monitor flashes sometimes, can someone please help with this, video is above. it does this ingame sometimes as well the gsync light flashes and the screen flashes as in that video. it doesnt happen often just once in a great while, anyone know what the issue might be, do i need a replacement or?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monitor flashes sometimes, can someone please help with this, video is above. it does this ingame sometimes as well the gsync light flashes and the screen flashes as in that video. it doesnt happen often just once in a great while, anyone know what the issue might be, do i need a replacement or?


Maybe a problem with DP cable. Try another one and if it won't resolve the issue there may be a problem with electronic. You would need RMA in that case. But first, try another cable.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monitor flashes sometimes, can someone please help with this, video is above. it does this ingame sometimes as well the gsync light flashes and the screen flashes as in that video. it doesnt happen often just once in a great while, anyone know what the issue might be, do i need a replacement or?


I must be missing something; why are the lights in the room turning on and off?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I must be missing something; why are the lights in the room turning on and off?


I don't think there are any lights in the room on, the monitor goes off so does the only lightsource, I could be wrong, that isn't my video just an example video of what the issue is I am having. lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't think there are any lights in the room on, the monitor goes off so does the only lightsource, I could be wrong, that isn't my video just an example video of what the issue is I am having. lol


Please tell me you are kidding.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Please tell me you are kidding.


I just watched the video again, yeah I see what you are saying, I am not sure what is up there, looks like circuit breaker house issue for that person, my point is, it is similar the issue I am having, minus the electricity in the rest of the house being fine...

Should I RMA or what?


----------



## pr1me

Mine did the same thing, when i turn on/off the light in the room.
Plugged the swift into an UPS and it never did again.

And the person in the video is turning the lights on/off which create this flash.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> Mine wall mount
> 
> No dead pixel after 4 month
> 
> Brightness is set to 0 since it was way to bright


What PC case are you using?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> What PC case are you using?


I think its the 600T

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/graphite-series-600t-silver-mid-tower-case


----------



## mrdouble99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> I think its the 600T
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/graphite-series-600t-silver-mid-tower-case


Exactly !


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Mine did the same thing, when i turn on/off the light in the room.
> Plugged the swift into an UPS and it never did again.
> 
> And the person in the video is turning the lights on/off which create this flash.


Same for me, monitor is very sensitive to power drop. I end up plugging my rig into a separated power surge bar. Problem solved.


----------



## caenlen

thank you for the help everyone, cheers


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah yes, always run a power filtered UPS with computer and monitors.


----------



## Turmio

Does power filtered UPS helps if you live old house that doesnt have ground wires in wall sockets?


----------



## Benny89

Does this monitor have some BLB? Is it minimal even if it has one?

I gave up on IPS PG because glow and BLB was waaaaaay too much for me to handle.

I heard that SWIFT BLB is in most cases in bottom edge if you happen to have one.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Does this monitor have some BLB? Is it minimal even if it has one?
> 
> I gave up on IPS PG because glow and BLB was waaaaaay too much for me to handle.
> 
> I heard that SWIFT BLB is in most cases in bottom edge if you happen to have one.


Some do have a little backlight bleed in the lower rh corner , just depends on the monitor and settings.
Mine has no bleed that I notice and no pixel inversion that I see in games and I have had it for around 12 months now .
Was the pg279g that bad ?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Some do have a little backlight bleed in the lower rh corner , just depends on the monitor and settings.
> Mine has no bleed that I notice and no pixel inversion that I see in games and I have had it for around 12 months now .
> Was the pg279g that bad ?


Thanks. Yes, I went through 3 of them and return all of them. The amount of glow and bleed and orange glow in corners is just too much. Playing any dark game almost 1/3rd of your screen is glow and yellowish light. Quality of panel is trash. That is why I am going for TN. For immersive gaming those new IPS panels are crap.

Cool to know that there are Swifts with no or minimal bleed. I am waiting for refund on my last PG279Q and I am going for hunting Swift.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Thanks. Yes, I went through 3 of them and return all of them. The amount of glow and bleed and orange glow in corners is just too much. Playing any dark game almost 1/3rd of your screen is glow and yellowish light. Quality of panel is trash. That is why I am going for TN. For immersive gaming those new IPS panels are crap.
> 
> Cool to know that there are Swifts with no or minimal bleed. I am waiting for refund on my last PG279Q and I am going for hunting Swift.


Very unlucky,It's a shame it's such a lottery a lot of people have complained about all the new monitors asus and acer haven't read much on the benq stuff. The dell is supposed to be good , will see when the consumer grade ones hit if they are better or not .


----------



## mrdouble99

I have no problem at all since i bought my PG278Q 4 month ago.

Sad to see that people are having problem with them


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Does this monitor have some BLB? Is it minimal even if it has one?
> 
> I gave up on IPS PG because glow and BLB was waaaaaay too much for me to handle.
> 
> I heard that SWIFT BLB is in most cases in bottom edge if you happen to have one.


I had ZERO bleed on my former Swift


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Does this monitor have some BLB? Is it minimal even if it has one?
> 
> I gave up on IPS PG because glow and BLB was waaaaaay too much for me to handle.
> 
> I heard that SWIFT BLB is in most cases in bottom edge if you happen to have one.


I've had 4 Swifts, first one had huge bleed from left hand side. 2nd hand no bleed at all but about 10 dead pixels and crazy bad pixel inversion. 3rd had a tiny amount of glow along the bottom, only noticeable on pure black never noticeable on anything even slightly lighter then black, but had a few dead pixels and the worst pixel inversion I've ever seen. 4th has no bleed at all, perfect uniformity, zero dead pixels, and the smallest (albeit noticeable) amount of pixel inversion which is only noticeable on lower refresh rates on greens/greys and if you sit close to the screen. as close to perfect as this panel can come I feel. I'm very happy with it. the colours are pristine, the viewing angels are better then any IPS monitor I've ever used and the gamma shift from looking underneath only is noticeable on greys and if I REALLY slouch in my chair. I just have it always angled forwards towards me as far as it will go and there is ZERO gamma shift. The AG coating even becomes non annoying after a while if you don't use a white based desktop wallpaper







I love love love love love love love this monitor I will NEVER buy an IPS for gaming again ever.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> *... the colours are pristine, the viewing angels are better then any IPS monitor I've ever used and the gamma shift from looking underneath only is noticeable on greys and if I REALLY slouch in my chair. I just have it always angled forwards towards me as far as it will go and there is ZERO gamma shift.*


LOL, man, you can't be serious. It must be a quality stuff you get. Gama and color shift are given by TN technology, they can't be avoided. And the bigger screen, the worse. It is as you would say IPS panels can be without glow. No they can't. I can see some gama shift even on VA panel so what you said is nonsense. It was awful to browse an internet with this. I had this screen and it had obvious color shift and you can see it easily along sides of the screen (brighter and yellowish). It has visible gama shift which is visible in top 1/3 of the screen. And of course a pixel inversion...

I would recommend to check this:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, man, you can't be serious. It must be a quality stuff you get. Gama and color shift are given by TN technology, they can't be avoided. And the bigger screen, the worse. It is as you would say IPS panels can be without glow. No they can't. I can see some gama shift even on VA panel so what you said is nonsense. It was awful to browse an internet with this. I had this screen and it had obvious color shift and you can see it easily along sides of the screen (brighter and yellowish). It has visible gama shift which is visible in top 1/3 of the screen. And of course a pixel inversion...
> 
> I would recommend to check this:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php


Im guessing that yo are not a swift owner and like that article you linked are thinking of 2005 tn panels. Of course there is inherently some gamma shift however my point was that it isnt noticeable at all in normal daily use and compaired to having 90% of my games unplayable because the corners of my screen glow bright yellow ill take that everyy time. Cheers for your opinion tho


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> *... the colours are pristine, the viewing angels are better then any IPS monitor I've ever used and the gamma shift from looking underneath only is noticeable on greys and if I REALLY slouch in my chair. I just have it always angled forwards towards me as far as it will go and there is ZERO gamma shift*.


LOL.Going to buy one immediately....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> LOL, man, you can't be serious. It must be a quality stuff you get. Gama and color shift are given by TN technology, they can't be avoided. And the bigger screen, the worse. It is as you would say IPS panels can be without glow. No they can't. I can see some gama shift even on VA panel so what you said is nonsense. It was awful to browse an internet with this. I had this screen and it had obvious color shift and you can see it easily along sides of the screen (brighter and yellowish). It has visible gama shift which is visible in top 1/3 of the screen. And of course a pixel inversion...
> 
> I would recommend to check this:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php[/quote
> 
> Im guessing that yo are not a swift owner and like that article you linked are thinking of 2005 tn panels. Of course there is inherently some gamma shift however my point was that it isnt noticeable at all in normal daily use and compaired to having 90% of my games unplayable because the corners of my screen glow bright yellow ill take that everyy time. Cheers for your opinion tho
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read it? I said I had this screen... From my point of view it had lot of gama and color shift so saying it has zero is just not truth. That's was the primary reason why I've returned it. So tell me about it...
> 
> So now what the link I've posted has to do with year 2015 ??? It is a test to check gama shift and viewing angles. It will be valid even in 2100....
> 
> In games it is not so noticeable, but in desktop and for regular work you can see it all the time.
> 
> You may have a look at this, move your head up and down and you will see how ridiculous gama shift it has....
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php
Click to expand...


----------



## Gandyman

I suppose being sarcastic and flaming on forums is your way of feeling good about yourself, but I was merely stating my personal experience. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Searchofsub

Well, the Rog Swift I had did have good colors but uniformity is very bad compared to IPS. And the coating makes the screen look like there is a sticky glue pasted all over the screen very minimally in daylight. Picture tone is not as good as an IPS.


----------



## Georgey123

So when it comes to calibration of the colour on the Swift, I have calibrated it with an iCC profile and changed the gamma however I have a couple of questions:

1. Do games take into account the ICC calibration of the monitor?
2. Every time I start a game and return to the desktop, the monitor loses its calibration profile and resets to the default. Anyone know how to fix this or why?


----------



## JarleH

People, I need help...

Yesterday this happened:
I had played for a few hours on my ROG SWIFT PG278Q, I went away for a couple hours and I left the screen to powerdown from Win10 power settings. Usually I turn off my computer, but after changing a lot of hardware and installing Win10, I left it on, to see that it does not shutdown or something.
When I came back and the monitor woke up, I noticed that the screen was pulsing, about 1 time pr second. Its like a flash/puls, and also when it happens there are distortions in the pixels, like the characters in a text spawns/bleed a few extra pixels. If I run lower then 144 hz, the problem goes away more and more, and at like 60 hz this problem is not there. But at lower hz settings I have another problem; the half of the upper right part (split diagonally) is blured/thicker text and not in focus. The lower left part (again split diagonally) is more or less clear/normal.
I have 2 970 is SLI, so I have tried to just put 1 and 1 card in the computer, but the same happens; after a few minutes the flashing/pulsing starts. When the monitor is cold, its not there, or very minor.

Question 1: Is this a know flaw and it is a hardware malfunction?

Question 2: Has anyone had this problem, and got it fixed, or was it just to RMA/get a new one?

Question 3: If anyone of you guys lower the hz from 144, to a lower setting, is still the picture crystal clear?


----------



## addicTix

Sounds like it's defect, especially the blurry text part.
My PG278Q was always clear and sharp, no matter what Hz.

I think you have to RMA that monitor.
And yes, the blurry text is a known problem of the pg278q, same goes for the flickering etc.


----------



## PainKiller89

I just bought the monitor. Can someone please give me a ICC profile for the monitor that is good for desktop use and gaming? i kind of dont like the default. I have brightness to 0 and contrast to 45.
i did try the one that was posted by fishball but did not like the color.


----------



## batmanwcm

On Sale at Newegg for $550


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Sounds like it's defect, especially the blurry text part.
> My PG278Q was always clear and sharp, no matter what Hz.
> 
> I think you have to RMA that monitor.
> And yes, the blurry text is a known problem of the pg278q, same goes for the flickering etc.


Yep, it is the same panel so no surprise. It inherited all flaws PG278Q has.... This is funny, people think they are buying a great stuff from honorable company, but they don't realize it is still the same panel from AUO. So it does not matter if it is Acer, Asus or Dell. All are the same unfortunately. It is always a lottery. The same situation with IPS. Acer, Asus ? Does not matter. I'm pretty sure XB271 will have all flaws of PG279 with all that uniformity issues, bleed, glow, etc.

Only thing which can change this if AUO improves something in their process of panel development.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yep, it is the same panel so no surprise. It inherited all flaws PG278Q has.... This is funny, people think they are buying a great stuff from honorable company, but they don't realize it is still the same panel from AUO. So it does not matter if it is Acer, Asus or Dell. All are the same unfortunately. It is always a lottery. The same situation with IPS. Acer, Asus ? Does not matter. I'm pretty sure XB271 will have all flaws of PG279 with all that uniformity issues, bleed, glow, etc.
> 
> Only thing which can change this if AUO improves something in their process of panel development.


Perhaps Dell only buys better panels (like grade A or A+ or whatever)? Based on the Dell thread, QC is much better.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Perhaps Dell only buys better panels (like grade A or A+ or whatever)? Based on the Dell thread, QC is much better.


Yes, this could be the only difference. But who knows their SLA with AOU. Seems they have better QC, but as I've already said, I had perfect PG278Q as well so I couldn't complain. However, TN is definitely not for me...


----------



## Egzi

How would the PG278Q stand against a DELL S2716DG?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> How would the PG278Q stand against a DELL S2716DG?


Dell Monitor has also Vertical Lines problem, a few users reported dead pixels and/or dust/dirt.
So its still a lotto.
But afaik, the Dell is cheaper than the PG278Q


----------



## igrease

What is the G-Sync hz on this monitor? 30 ~ 120 hz?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> What is the G-Sync hz on this monitor? 30 ~ 120 hz?


35 - 144Hz


----------



## Goofy Flow

to be more precise, 30-144 Hz
according to tft central


----------



## Anarion

So those IPS panels are still crap. It's logical it's still early for 120hz + IPS tech. Give it 2-3 years and they will probably mature. Seems we have to live with tech disadvatages be it bad viewing angles, bleed, glow and all sort of crap all Gaming monitors have. Imagine a 32inch OLED 4k 144hz G-sync monitor.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarion*
> 
> So those IPS panels are still crap. It's logical it's still early for 120hz + IPS tech. Give it 2-3 years and they will probably mature. Seems we have to live with tech disadvatages be it bad viewing angles, bleed, glow and all sort of crap all Gaming monitors have. Imagine a 32inch OLED 4k 144hz G-sync monitor.


Nice idea but until we don't have powerful GPUs it makes no sense to step up to this. Hopefully with Pascal it will come true... But 144Hz OLED... hmmmm... we can wait a decade...


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Nice idea but until we don't have powerful GPUs it makes no sense to step up to this. Hopefully with Pascal it will come true... But 144Hz OLED... hmmmm... we can wait a decade...


Yes I know it will take many years before OLED is ready for PC monitors. If EVER ofc. And we don't know what kind of problems it will have if it ever lands as a pc monitor panel. For now we have to live with our LCD casino. Throw so much money and pray you win the roulette. My Swift came without problems but I was lucky. I think in few years from now those gaming G-sync high refresh monitors will get better.


----------



## enkur

This monitor is on sale at Newegg for $549.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-KB%20Networks,%20Inc.-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

I am debating to buy this over the PG279Q.. not sure.


----------



## Evillor

Im in the same boat. This is tempting but after sending back multiple XB270HU's, i really dont want to play the panel lottery again. That vertical line issue would drive me crazy, is it only on defective panels or on all of them?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Im in the same boat. This is tempting but after sending back multiple XB270HU's, i really dont want to play the panel lottery again. That vertical line issue would drive me crazy, is it only on defective panels or on all of them?


I think its on all of them, more or less.
I had 4 swifts, all of them had the vertical line issue which was very distracting.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evillor*
> 
> Im in the same boat. This is tempting but after sending back multiple XB270HU's, i really dont want to play the panel lottery again. That vertical line issue would drive me crazy, is it only on defective panels or on all of them?


If you mean pixel inversion all of them have it. But some very minimal and others pretty noticeable. Also depends on presets. For example if I've used Custom profile, I could see lot of these artifacts. But when switched to normal or warm, I could barely see them. In any case, uniformity was not good enough for me because it's TN panel so I've returned it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> People, I need help...
> 
> Yesterday this happened:
> I had played for a few hours on my ROG SWIFT PG278Q, I went away for a couple hours and I left the screen to powerdown from Win10 power settings. Usually I turn off my computer, but after changing a lot of hardware and installing Win10, I left it on, to see that it does not shutdown or something.
> When I came back and the monitor woke up, I noticed that the screen was pulsing, about 1 time pr second. Its like a flash/puls, and also when it happens there are distortions in the pixels, like the characters in a text spawns/bleed a few extra pixels. If I run lower then 144 hz, the problem goes away more and more, and at like 60 hz this problem is not there. But at lower hz settings I have another problem; the half of the upper right part (split diagonally) is blured/thicker text and not in focus. The lower left part (again split diagonally) is more or less clear/normal.
> I have 2 970 is SLI, so I have tried to just put 1 and 1 card in the computer, but the same happens; after a few minutes the flashing/pulsing starts. When the monitor is cold, its not there, or very minor.
> 
> Question 1: Is this a know flaw and it is a hardware malfunction?
> 
> Question 2: Has anyone had this problem, and got it fixed, or was it just to RMA/get a new one?
> 
> Question 3: If anyone of you guys lower the hz from 144, to a lower setting, is still the picture crystal clear?


The Gsync scaler died. There's NO fix except a RMA.
Several people (well, more than several) have had very similar symptoms when their Swift's died. And each time they could usually see an issue just on the monitor's logo screen even if you were not in windows, or were on the BIOS screen.

Certain people were able to fix some things by unplugging the monitor AC power from the wall for 30 minutes and plugging it back in but usually it's just shot. You can try that.
I believe the panel itself is probably fine. The scaler is not.

The Benq XL2730Z has had similar failures (usually starting with a split blurry screen or vertical harsh scanlines or something badly out of focus).


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The Benq XL2730Z has had similar failures (usually starting with a split blurry screen or vertical harsh scanlines or something badly out of focus).


Isn't XL2730Z a freesync monitor? Or can the scaler for that die as well?


----------



## todd0012

Did I get a good Panel?

90% brightness


50%


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> How would the PG278Q stand against a DELL S2716DG?


I purchased the dell and revived it the other day and I was not happy with it , I found side by side with my swift the swift had a better picture and the dell had a distinctive orange glow on an angle , also the dell seemed to have lines pop up every so often via game play. The only plus side I found on the dell was the anti glare the use was less grainy .

It might of been a faulty monitor though so I sent it back for a refund. I may get another swift but I'm in two minds .

The swift seems to be running great at the moment and assassins creed syndicate runs beautiful .


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *todd0012*
> 
> Did I get a good Panel?
> 
> 90% brightness
> 
> 
> 50%


Just send the panel back with a sticky note saying, "What is this ****?".


----------



## ValSidalv21

Recently got one of these second hand and it's been great so far except for the gamma being a little off but no other issues from what I can tell.

I have a question about it's 3D capabilities. If I want to play a 3D BluRay do I specifically need the NVIDIA 3D VISION kit or any active shutter 3D glasses will do?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Recently got one of these second hand and it's been great so far except for the gamma being a little off but no other issues from what I can tell.
> 
> I have a question about it's 3D capabilities. If I want to play a 3D BluRay do I specifically need the NVIDIA 3D VISION kit or any active shutter 3D glasses will do?


The Nvidia 3D vision kit also have a receiver (the nvidia glasses work only when the receiver is plugged)
If you buy a pair of glasses, do you have a receiver ?
I'm not sure a foreign pair of glasses will sync with the nvidia receiver.

Maybe a pair of anaglyph glasses could work.
Powerdvd seems to have the option for it.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> The Nvidia 3D vision kit also have a receiver (the nvidia glasses work only when the receiver is plugged)
> If you buy a pair of glasses, do you have a receiver ?
> I'm not sure a foreign pair of glasses will sync with the nvidia receiver.
> 
> Maybe a pair of anaglyph glasses could work.
> Powerdvd seems to have the option for it.


Ah I see, thanks. I'll do some search on the matter and see if there is any workaround.


----------



## davetron

Guys im setting up my colour profile etc and i went into Nvidia control panel > manage 3d settings > vertical sync and it only shows 3 options 1) on 2) us 3d application settings 3) off. Which is the best to use for this ?

I can see further up the list "Monitor technology > g-sync"

What setting does everyone have in this section ? would love some advice on what to select. I have a gtx 980Ti .


----------



## davetron

Anyone with this monitor and a 980Ti , have you noticed when the monitor is set to 144hz the GPU memory maxes out to 3505 and the GPU goes to 805 while in idle mode ? which makes the card constantly sit at 60C. It was doing my brain in trying find out why.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *todd0012*
> 
> Did I get a good Panel?
> 
> 90% brightness
> 
> 
> 50%


Hard to tell because camera picture greatly exagerate glow of monitor. You need to take a VIDEO of it (black background in dark room) and then take a screen shot. From your pictures it seems like you have tons of bleeding everywhere or even IPS glow







(and it is TN). So I guess it is because of pictures. Clearly you can see that this is not what your own eyes can see, right?

So take a video, take screenshot from video and then post it please. And check first if video/shot is showing WHAT YOU ARE SEEING in real life.

Cheers.


----------



## phillyboy

It is next to useless to post pics using your cell phone, especially in a dark room, as their lens opens up and lets too much accumulated light in from the monitor to help with the overall darker picture. That throws off what is actually being displayed on the monitor. You can kind of look for uniformity issues this way at least, but judging backlight bleed is going to be more difficult.

See here for an example:


http://imgur.com/DI2V7


----------



## davetron

yea a camera can pick up so much more than a human eye , that is why when you use a DSLR for taking shots of space it looks so much more colourful compared to what you see with your own eyes even with a telescope.

Those pictures in the link just shows how much a difference it looks just by letting less light in and how much exposure you allow.


----------



## NoodleGTS

YO GUYS

I just got 3 of these things.

Anything I need to set up or is it fairly straight forward? I just:

-Did a clean install of the latest NVidia drivers
-Plugged in the monitor with the displayport cable
-Gsync was enabled automatically
-Set it to 144Hz in windows and on the display itself

Also, any recommended tweaking?
Tomshardware had a guide on how to get the best color matching.. I used it a little.
Right now I'm on:
70 brightness
50 contrast
Red 94 Green 98 Blue 100

Looks nice and it's not too bright like how it shipped from the factory. White/grays were getting too close.


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> YO GUYS
> 
> I just got 3 of these things.
> 
> Anything I need to set up or is it fairly straight forward? I just:
> 
> -Did a clean install of the latest NVidia drivers
> -Plugged in the monitor with the displayport cable
> -Gsync was enabled automatically
> -Set it to 144Hz in windows and on the display itself
> 
> Also, any recommended tweaking?
> Tomshardware had a guide on how to get the best color matching.. I used it a little.
> Right now I'm on:
> 70 brightness
> 50 contrast
> Red 94 Green 98 Blue 100
> 
> Looks nice and it's not too bright like how it shipped from the factory. White/grays were getting too close.


Not much more to do really , you could set a colour management profile up .

Most settings are subjective and will depend on the end user , e.g 70 brightness for me was a little too bright so i knocked it down to 60.


----------



## madknight

Just returned my pg279q and ordered this monitor.. lets hope it will be good. Seriously my last chance with asus. If the monitor isnt good im switching to acer or benq... Plsss


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Just returned my pg279q and ordered this monitor.. lets hope it will be good. Seriously my last chance with asus. If the monitor isnt good im switching to acer or benq... Plsss


Let us know how you compare 8Q vs 9Q in terms of image quality in games. Of course after configurating TN settings. I am curious of your impressions.

Fingers crossed that you will get flawless panel!


----------



## madknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Let us know how you compare 8Q vs 9Q in terms of image quality in games. Of course after configurating TN settings. I am curious of your impressions.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you will get flawless panel!


I will







! Cant wait to receive it and compare.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madknight*
> 
> Just returned my pg279q and ordered this monitor.. lets hope it will be good. Seriously my last chance with asus. If the monitor isnt good im switching to acer or benq... Plsss


Don't know mate.... I had both and PG279Q was much better in image quality than TN Swift. Pity it was flawed with glow and uniformity issues. I would recommend wait few month and then try it again. Seems XB271HU is actually much better quality than PG279. September batch was really screwed up badly.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> Anyone with this monitor and a 980Ti , have you noticed when the monitor is set to 144hz the GPU memory maxes out to 3505 and the GPU goes to 805 while in idle mode ? which makes the card constantly sit at 60C. It was doing my brain in trying find out why.


I read somewhere that nvidia is working on a fix on this, I am currently running the monitor at 120hz until a fix comes.


----------



## davetron

hope so as i find it so strange that the card needs to clock up so high just to have 144hz running on idle


----------



## bunja

There is nothing strange about it it is just how it is if it is on 144hz, I would not hold my breath on a fix for this.

Just set your desktop to 120hz and in nvcp set it to highest refresh rate and you are good for games.

It has something to do with multiple monitors but it also does that on 144hz, I read somewhere that Nvidia thinks it works ok, some people even say thei 144hz do not do that, but I doubt that.

Only fix is to put it on 60/120 hz on desktop properties and then use 144hz while gaming, altough I always wondered does it mean that even in games adaptive gpu clock is not working below 700ish...


----------



## NoodleGTS

Have you guys tried turning the brightness down btw?

Initially it looked odd, but once you get used to it the colors are much more nuanced. It looks a lot better IMO. Mine shipped at like 80 or 85 brightness and I'm running at 60 now.

I noticed it the most on Facebook actually where you can actually distinguish the gray from the white. With the brightness set all the way up they used to blend together towards the middle of the screen...


----------



## HonoredShadow

Way to bright for my liking. I just apply the official ASUS .icm then turn down brightness to 25-30 then put contrast down to 49. Done.

Your eye sight and monitor life time can thank me later.









You lose loads of detail at your brightness. Also things don't look depth like and almost 3D on the screen at that brightness as it's reducing your contrast ratio.


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> There is nothing strange about it it is just how it is if it is on 144hz, I would not hold my breath on a fix for this.
> 
> Just set your desktop to 120hz and in nvcp set it to highest refresh rate and you are good for games.
> 
> It has something to do with multiple monitors but it also does that on 144hz, I read somewhere that Nvidia thinks it works ok, some people even say thei 144hz do not do that, but I doubt that.
> 
> Only fix is to put it on 60/120 hz on desktop properties and then use 144hz while gaming, altough I always wondered does it mean that even in games adaptive gpu clock is not working below 700ish...


for me there is , why does an extra 20hz max out the GPUs memory ? I would understand a slight increase in GPU usage but ramping up the memory clock to maximum is strange.


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Way to bright for my liking. I just apply the official ASUS .icm then turn down brightness to 25-30 then put contrast down to 49. Done.
> 
> Your eye sight and monitor life time can thank me later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose loads of detail at your brightness. Also things don't look depth like and almost 3D on the screen at that brightness as it's reducing your contrast ratio.


I have my brightness set at 60 and contrast to 37, I seem to get some good results from it. i also have the .icm in play too.


----------



## NoodleGTS

What's this ICM business? I'm not too sure what that is or how to install it.


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> There is nothing strange about it it is just how it is if it is on 144hz, I would not hold my breath on a fix for this.
> 
> Just set your desktop to 120hz and in nvcp set it to highest refresh rate and you are good for games.
> 
> It has something to do with multiple monitors but it also does that on 144hz, I read somewhere that Nvidia thinks it works ok, some people even say thei 144hz do not do that, but I doubt that.
> 
> Only fix is to put it on 60/120 hz on desktop properties and then use 144hz while gaming, altough I always wondered does it mean that even in games adaptive gpu clock is not working below 700ish...
> 
> 
> 
> for me there is , why does an extra 20hz max out the GPUs memory ? I would understand a slight increase in GPU usage but ramping up the memory clock to maximum is strange.
Click to expand...

Here are two resources that might be useful:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/779363/144hz-monitor-your-gpu-will-not-down-clock-high-power-usage/

and

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonoredShadow

Could not put it any better than Asmodian.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/2120_20#post_23048304


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> What's this ICM business? I'm not too sure what that is or how to install it.


It's a color profile that you can install using windows color management


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> What's this ICM business? I'm not too sure what that is or how to install it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a color profile that you can install using windows color management
Click to expand...

Just be careful what icm you install those that have gamma that you can find around could cause banding, at least they did it for me. Imho it is best without profile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Way to bright for my liking. I just apply the official ASUS .icm then turn down brightness to 25-30 then put contrast down to 49. Done.
> 
> Your eye sight and monitor life time can thank me later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose loads of detail at your brightness. Also things don't look depth like and almost 3D on the screen at that brightness as it's reducing your contrast ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> I have my brightness set at 60 and contrast to 37, I seem to get some good results from it. i also have the .icm in play too.
Click to expand...

LoL, I have it set to b:18, c:50 anything higher and my head hurts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> LoL, I have it set to b:18, c:50 anything higher and my head hurts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its strange ive tried a few setting that people have used around the web and I cant get away with them.

I certainly had to turn the brightness down from out the box mode as it was tanning my retinas.


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> LoL, I have it set to b:18, c:50 anything higher and my head hurts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> its strange ive tried a few setting that people have used around the web and I cant get away with them.
> 
> I certainly had to turn the brightness down from out the box mode as it was tanning my retinas.
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, after two weeks of bending backwards and in all other directions I just settled with what my eyes felt best at.

Pro's will probably say calibration is king but in my case in a dark environment I used b:12 c:45 color rgb at 100, normal felt to blueish for my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> I know the feeling, after two weeks of bending backwards and in all other directions I just settled with what my eyes felt best at.
> 
> Pro's will probably say calibration is king but in my case in a dark environment I used b:12 c:45 color rgb at 100, normal felt to blueish for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea don't like the blue sort of feel , I try and go for a warm look , helps the colours stand out more.


----------



## Egzi

Is there a way to remove the Anti-Glare Coating on the 78Q like shown in this video`?






Screw the warranty, I am willing to risk it if it is possible. Asus ruined me with this AG Coating xD


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Is there a way to remove the Anti-Glare Coating on the 78Q like shown in this video`?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the warranty, I am willing to risk it if it is possible. Asus ruined me with this AG Coating xD


i would assume the same method but its one hell of a risk you will take.


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> People, I need help...
> 
> Yesterday this happened:
> I had played for a few hours on my ROG SWIFT PG278Q, I went away for a couple hours and I left the screen to powerdown from Win10 power settings. Usually I turn off my computer, but after changing a lot of hardware and installing Win10, I left it on, to see that it does not shutdown or something.
> When I came back and the monitor woke up, I noticed that the screen was pulsing, about 1 time pr second. Its like a flash/puls, and also when it happens there are distortions in the pixels, like the characters in a text spawns/bleed a few extra pixels. If I run lower then 144 hz, the problem goes away more and more, and at like 60 hz this problem is not there. But at lower hz settings I have another problem; the half of the upper right part (split diagonally) is blured/thicker text and not in focus. The lower left part (again split diagonally) is more or less clear/normal.
> I have 2 970 is SLI, so I have tried to just put 1 and 1 card in the computer, but the same happens; after a few minutes the flashing/pulsing starts. When the monitor is cold, its not there, or very minor.
> 
> Question 1: Is this a know flaw and it is a hardware malfunction?
> 
> Question 2: Has anyone had this problem, and got it fixed, or was it just to RMA/get a new one?
> 
> Question 3: If anyone of you guys lower the hz from 144, to a lower setting, is still the picture crystal clear?


As far as email I got today they are sending me a replacement unit. Anything special I need to look out for? The normal dead pixels and 'light bleed'?


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> As far as email I got today they are sending me a replacement unit. Anything special I need to look out for? The normal dead pixels and 'light bleed'?


yea just look our for those and maybe banding as an extreme . Mine was a September model and have not seen any issues so far.


----------



## Ocnube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Is there a way to remove the Anti-Glare Coating on the 78Q like shown in this video`?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the warranty, I am willing to risk it if it is possible. Asus ruined me with this AG Coating xD


I'm considering the same thing, I was hoping for somebody to confirm this works well. Hm, I might have to build up the courage and give it a shot...
Anybody know whether the AG coating on the Swift would differ from any other monitor? It should come off just fine with water, right? Just soak it long enough, I assume?


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnube*
> 
> I'm considering the same thing, I was hoping for somebody to confirm this works well. Hm, I might have to build up the courage and give it a shot...
> Anybody know whether the AG coating on the Swift would differ from any other monitor? It should come off just fine with water, right? Just soak it long enough, I assume?


It will be a calculated risk , I would assume it will come off the same way.

Any reason you want it off ? I would assume you will only see a small improvement in clarity.


----------



## sav4

Post 4735 a guy shows how to remove the ag coatings .


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> I just came across your post and man it made a difference. My monitor didn't look bad to begin with but doing what you said put the icing on the cake. I appreciate the tip.


just done this my self but kept the monitir on warm settings :0 thought i would give this a bump for new users









edit:

would help if i put the original quote in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by Lanarchy View Post
> 
> UTA1415: Trust me, do what I say.
> 
> Go download the profile from this page: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/
> 
> Do NOT use their settings just further down.
> 
> Apply it with DisplayProfile, get it from TFTCentral.
> 
> Then with Nvidia, use 50 Brightness, 60 Contrast, 0.75 Gamma.
> 
> For the monitor, use 30-50 Brightness (your preference) and 50 Contrast. Keep the RGB at 100/100/100.
> 
> Try it. Believe me.


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> just done this my self but kept the monitir on warm settings :0 thought i would give this a bump for new users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> would help if i put the original quote in


except I get severe bw banding and black to green banding when done that way. (http://tft.vanity.dk/monitorTest_scale.html)
Otherwise it looks nice.


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> except I get severe bw banding and black to green banding when done that way. (http://tft.vanity.dk/monitorTest_scale.html)
> Otherwise it looks nice.


i did not use the icc profile from that site, i used the one from this site .

also do not mess with the rgb, i just set it to warm and it looks quite good. give me a little more sharpness.


----------



## killuchen

nvm :x


----------



## Gylfen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davetron*
> 
> just done this my self but kept the monitir on warm settings :0 thought i would give this a bump for new users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> would help if i put the original quote in


Im sorry but am i doing something wrong? I have to choose how to the color is set in the nvidia panel, either by nvidia or displayprofile, i cant choose both, they override eachother.


----------



## pat182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Let us know how you compare 8Q vs 9Q in terms of image quality in games. Of course after configurating TN settings. I am curious of your impressions.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you will get flawless panel!


i had a pb278q and with the pg278q with saturation at 75% , colors are nearly the same , yea maybe black where a bit less black but seriously , not much a diff


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat182*
> 
> i had a pb278q and with the pg278q with saturation at 75% , colors are nearly the same , yea maybe black where a bit less black but seriously , not much a diff


by "saturation at 75%" do you mean setting Digital Vibrance in the nvidia control panel to 75%?


----------



## pat182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> by "saturation at 75%" do you mean setting Digital Vibrance in the nvidia control panel to 75%?


yea vibrance sorry, I like my colors flashy too so thats why the 75%.

in NVCP I put
contrast 55%
gamma 0.85
vibrance 75%

it give a nice color to game for me, Borderland games and rpg are really colorfull with this


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat182*
> 
> yea vibrance sorry, I like my colors flashy too so thats why the 75%.
> 
> in NVCP I put
> contrast 55%
> gamma 0.85
> vibrance 75%
> 
> it give a nice color to game for me, Borderland games and rpg are really colorfull with this


Yeh I think it looks good with those settings, but the AG Coating is so bad that I am going to sell this monitor, just cant stand it.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat182*
> 
> yea vibrance sorry, I like my colors flashy too so thats why the 75%.
> 
> in NVCP I put
> contrast 55%
> gamma 0.85
> vibrance 75%
> 
> it give a nice color to game for me, Borderland games and rpg are really colorfull with this


i agree with you adjusting vibrancy and playing in windowed borderless mode is the way to go with this monitor. i just have more subtle settings. i'm running:

nvcp:
contrast: 50%
gamma: 0.98
vibrance: 53%

monitor color temp:
R: 100
G: 99
B: 98

larger adjustments in contrast/gamma/vibrance look fun when gaming but skin tones in actual pictures/videos look off. that's the tell-tale sign in my opinion. your settings look cartoonish to me. obviously this all varies from panel to panel and probably differs based on our individual eye sight.

edit: and i'd like to say the ROG Swift looks amazingly close to my previous PB278Q PLS monitor with these settings, and has the benefit of 144hz, gsync, and ULMB which is phenomenal.


----------



## pat182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i agree with you adjusting vibrancy and playing in windowed borderless mode is the way to go with this monitor. i just have more subtle settings. i'm running:
> 
> nvcp:
> contrast: 50%
> gamma: 0.98
> vibrance: 53%
> 
> monitor color temp:
> R: 100
> G: 99
> B: 98
> 
> larger adjustments in contrast/gamma/vibrance look fun when gaming but skin tones in actual pictures/videos look off. that's the tell-tale sign in my opinion. your settings look cartoonish to me. obviously this all varies from panel to panel and probably differs based on our individual eye sight.
> 
> edit: and i'd like to say the ROG Swift looks amazingly close to my previous PB278Q PLS monitor with these settings, and has the benefit of 144hz, gsync, and ULMB which is phenomenal.


I don't understand why people say it doesn't retain in full screen , I play in SLI so I need full screen and it keeps the setting in fullscreen, I have put r6:siege and fallout 4 to test and it work in fullscreen


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat182*
> 
> I don't understand why people say it doesn't retain in full screen , I play in SLI so I need full screen and it keeps the setting in fullscreen, I have put r6:siege and fallout 4 to test and it work in fullscreen


i believe it depends on the game, some games it works and others it does not.


----------



## killuchen

Hey guys, any idea why my ICC profile resets after every restart?


----------



## pat182

it doesnt work for me , im putting icc profile making it default but nothing is happening


----------



## NoodleGTS

I have a tiny little bit of back light bleed from the monitors at the bottom. Any way to reduce that at all?

Really it's only when I'm booting into windows or if the whole screen is black for some reason that I notice it so it doesn't bother me that much all. Just being OCD...

But that's what this community is about


----------



## ProclusLycaeus

Joining the club.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Hello i need help is this acceptable blue ish bleed on the bottom? the screen itself is pixel perfect


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hello i need help is this acceptable blue ish bleed on the bottom? the screen itself is pixel perfect


Don't know, had the same thing on my panel but the panel itself was not acceptable for me so I've returned


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hello i need help is this acceptable blue ish bleed on the bottom? the screen itself is pixel perfect


If it is distracting too much I would RMA it, When I purchased the dell version as a second monitor it had a nasty yellow one which I sent straight back.


----------



## JarleH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarleH*
> 
> As far as email I got today they are sending me a replacement unit. Anything special I need to look out for? The normal dead pixels and 'light bleed'?


I got the replacement unit Friday the 4th, looks to be a good unit. I have found no dead pixels or noticeable discoloration. Some light shine through on the bottom, about 1 cm into the picture, but guess this is 'normal', and not a problem for me. So far so good!


----------



## johnnyw

I firstly bought this monitor around the release and that sample had great colours for TN, but sadly had to return it to store because of dead pixels and backlight bleed. Then kept using FG2421 for some time until got XB270HU, which i sold while ago as wasnt really happy with the few bright pixels it had.

Now few days ago decided to give another try for PG278. This sample has no dead pixels or backlight bleed, but its just super bright even at low brithness (20%) and colors does look bit washed out. Took a look to lagom tests and gamma seem to be around 1.8-1.9, im sure in the first swift i had it was almost spot on 2.2







.

Has asus made some changes to firmware of this monitor on later batches? Just cant understand how gamma can be so much off.


----------



## teoskyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Hello i need help is this acceptable blue ish bleed on the bottom? the screen itself is pixel perfect


i am aslo having the same issue , recorded on youtube 



whats the policy on dead & stuck pixels on the current panel ? If i got a rma new monitor that have dead pixel or stuck pixel can i return it again ?


----------



## Penal Stingray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teoskyr*
> 
> i am aslo having the same issue , recorded on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> whats the policy on dead & stuck pixels on the current panel ? If i got a rma new monitor that have dead pixel or stuck pixel can i return it again ?


that blue light i seen a lot of people have those at first it was bothering me a lil bit but i got used to it, when theres a scene on the picture even dark it doesnt really show up, i guess thats just normal. if you got one stuck or dead pixel as long as its not on the center of the screen its fine.


----------



## Noshuru

So, is it true that this monitors gamma is way off in newer batches? Does anyone have a colorimeter and has checked it? How do your screens look to the naked eye?


----------



## killuchen

Anybody know how to fix my ICC profile from resetting after every restart?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Anybody know how to fix my ICC profile from resetting after every restart?


You don't even really need one if you have the same batch as the one reviewed on TFTcentral. I see that you got yours like 2 months back, so they might just be the same. In that case, using one might do more harm than good, unless you calibrated it yourself.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> You don't even really need one if you have the same batch as the one reviewed on TFTcentral. I see that you got yours like 2 months back, so they might just be the same. In that case, using one might do more harm than good, unless you calibrated it yourself.


I got mine when they first came out last year.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I got mine when they first came out last year.


Oh, sorry, I was thinking of the PG279Q. Well, regardless, the review was made when they first came out as well.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#colour
That is pretty much perfect, and I wouldn't mess it up with a color profile that someone else made under completely different conditions. It's rare to have gamma this perfect on a stock calibrated monitor.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Good Morning

So with the 3 refresh rate options on the monitor, is there a reason not to keep 144HZ running all the time?

Faster is better right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> So with the 3 refresh rate options on the monitor, is there a reason not to keep 144HZ running all the time?
> 
> Faster is better right?


People tend to complain about their GPU not downclocking on the desktop when running at 144 Hz. I don't care about this and new drivers may have fixed it.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Ok, what about Gsync? Any reason why I wouldn't want to have it turned on 24/7 in full screen ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Ok, what about Gsync? Any reason why I wouldn't want to have it turned on 24/7 in full screen ?


No reason at all! I have my XB270HU set to 144 Hz and G-SYNC mode all the time.


----------



## ChiefGoat

I figured ?. Thx


----------



## boredgunner

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried to overclock this monitor to 165 Hz or so?


----------



## Asus11

think my power module has a fault every day I have to reconnect the cloverleaf cable in an angle for it to turn on or if its left idle too long

ive tried a new power cord same thing,, has any1 else had this?


----------



## mrdouble99

My god, you guy's are having all kind of problem, i cross my finger mine will continue to perfectly working.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> My god, you guy's are having all kind of problem, i cross my finger mine will continue to perfectly working.


That is sad story of nowadays premium monitors. I remember (bah! I still see them) buying 1080p TN monitors years ago. I didn't even know that there is something like exchange, RMA or other stuff for monitor (I mean I never thought you would have to do it for display). You bought monitor and it still works flawless after 6 years of use.

I had about 4 TN monitors. I just went to store, buy one, plug in, turn it on and forget about it, just play. After few years- nothing, everything is cool.

Now....jesus.... Not only getting good quality screen is almost miracle but you wonder if it wil last 3 years without developing new issues.

And of course you pay more


----------



## Merowinger

Just received my swift today. Well i bought it for 400 eur from amazon warehousedeals and i thought well lets try it. What do i have to say i have done the Eizo test and i havent found any issues so far. Maybe that is that i am not experienced enough. I have attached some pics made with a iphone 5. What do you guys say is it a keeper? Also the dark picture i turned the brightness to 100 but it does not nearly look like on the picture. In real i can not see the bright areas at all.

My thoughts were that i wann go for the new Acer Predator XB271HUbmipr because of IPS panel. Question is if there would be so much difference to the Asus in terms of colours. I am not only a fps player like 50:50 also strategy and rpgs. As i got the Asus so cheap paying another 450eur for the Acer ... Well i would if the difference would be so big in terms of the colours.


----------



## Merowinger

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merowinger*
> 
> Just received my swift today. Well i bought it for 400 eur from amazon warehousedeals and i thought well lets try it. What do i have to say i have done the Eizo test and i havent found any issues so far. Maybe that is that i am not experienced enough. I have attached some pics made with a iphone 5. What do you guys say is it a keeper? Also the dark picture i turned the brightness to 100 but it does not nearly look like on the picture. In real i can not see the bright areas at all.
> 
> My thoughts were that i wann go for the new Acer Predator XB271HUbmipr because of IPS panel. Question is if there would be so much difference to the Asus in terms of colours. I am not only a fps player like 50:50 also strategy and rpgs. As i got the Asus so cheap paying another 450eur for the Acer ... Well i would if the difference would be so big in terms of the colours.


any thoughts about the pics?


----------



## Merowinger

Due today is christmas could someone have mercy and take a look at the pictures in aboves post if the monitor looks ok?


----------



## aeliusg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merowinger*
> 
> Due today is christmas could someone have mercy and take a look at the pictures in aboves post if the monitor looks ok?


It looks as good as a Swift will ever look. A question about the picture in the second image, is that banding effect visible in person? If not I'd say you have no problems.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Merowinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeliusg*
> 
> It looks as good as a Swift will ever look. A question about the picture in the second image, is that banding effect visible in person? If not I'd say you have no problems.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten


no banding at all. thx for the reviev

Frohes Fest


----------



## un4givn85

Got my Swift on Wednesday, and I cant stop using the computer now, this thing rocks.
No dead pixels, or any of the other issues people have with them, aside from the TN stuff(big deal).
App submitted for Owners Club.


----------



## giygas

Can I use this for my PS4 with an HDMI to DisplayPort adapter? Will there be any issues with the resolution as the PS4 outputs 1080p.


----------



## aeliusg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giygas*
> 
> Can I use this for my PS4 with an HDMI to DisplayPort adapter? Will there be any issues with the resolution as the PS4 outputs 1080p.


Better not. Since there's the G-SYNC module on board in lieu of the usual scaler electronics, it's not going to function very well with 1080p input from the PS4, adapter or otherwise. If you want to have your PS4 and your PC on the same display, maybe you can get a capture card or something and play the PS4 from your desktop (never done this so I don't really know).


----------



## Merowinger

I just noticed in can not turn on or off the monitor when i restart the computer. The monitor only reacts after i pull the power cord wait like 20 sec plug it back in and then the monitor will start. Damn i thought mine is perfect... i guess i have to return it back?


----------



## side37

That's a common symptom of a bad power supply which has happened to myself and many others. When I contacted ASUS to try and get a replacement they wanted me to RMA the whole monitor which was otherwise fine. I figured they'd just give me another one of the crappy power supplies so I just replaced the power supply myself. The specs are common to many laptop power supplies.


----------



## Leyaena

Hey guys!

I recently moved back to my PG278q, and I have a really quick question:

Is it normal the power led is burning red to indicate GSync is runing even during desktop use?
I've got it set up to only enable GSync in full-screen applications, yet it's still claiming it's running.

I know this used to be an issue back in april or so, but I thought I recalled they fixed it in later drivers, around the same time they added the radio button to toggle windowed GSync in NVCP.

I just wanted to verify this is indeed normal behaviour, having switched to W10 since I last used this monitor, and now being on the latest 364.xx driver.


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I recently moved back to my PG278q, and I have a really quick question:
> 
> Is it normal the power led is burning red to indicate GSync is runing even during desktop use?
> I've got it set up to only enable GSync in full-screen applications, yet it's still claiming it's running.
> 
> I know this used to be an issue back in april or so, but I thought I recalled they fixed it in later drivers, around the same time they added the radio button to toggle windowed GSync in NVCP.
> 
> I just wanted to verify this is indeed normal behaviour, having switched to W10 since I last used this monitor, and now being on the latest 364.xx driver.


It is a win10 issue I think and I still have it so I do not think they solved anything. AFAIK it is not that gsync is working all the time it is just that led is on red always no matter gsync is on or not, there are workarounds, like turning 3d on and off but it only works until you reboot, i stopped bothering with it.


----------



## DELA360

what are the best settings for this monitor brightness etc?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DELA360*
> 
> what are the best settings for this monitor brightness etc?


Brightness depends on your room lighting. A dark room needs far less brightness. 120 cd/m2 is recommended for a very dark room, which will be about 20 brightness on the PG278Q.

As for the other OSD settings, it's hard to say now since apparently factory calibration has changed, with more recent users saying it no longer has the good factory calibration that it used to have. TFTCentral uses 50 contrast, "User" color temp and RGB values set to 100 for each.


----------



## aeliusg

80 is plenty bright IMO. Use a calibration image for contrast and gamma.


----------



## Keyan

Has anyone else been having issues with gsync actually working properly? The indicator is RED on my monitor and gsync is enabled in the settings but when I play games it goes over 144hz and you can tell there is tearing. Not sure what to do.


----------



## yellows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan*
> 
> Has anyone else been having issues with gsync actually working properly? The indicator is RED on my monitor and gsync is enabled in the settings but when I play games it goes over 144hz and you can tell there is tearing. Not sure what to do.


G-Sync will only work up to it's maximum refresh rate. After that it depends on the VSync setting what will happen: if it's off then the FPS can exceed the refresh rate and if it's on then FPS will be capped preventing tearing. The default setting is "on" for VSync.

From what I've read the best solution seems to be limiting the FPS using the drivers (via RivaTuner for example) while leaving vsync off. But unless you are a CS:GO pro and need the absolute minimum input lag it shouldn't matter that much


----------



## funkmetal

So for games like CS is the Input lag for Gsync noticeable to the point where I shouldn't use it? I've seen so much conflicting info about this


----------



## aeliusg

Not really. Ideally you should be using ULMB and a fixed refresh rate in something like CS:GO. If you want to use G-Sync for whatever reason, the convention is to limit your frames to 135 fps or so.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeliusg*
> 
> Not really. Ideally you should be using ULMB and a fixed refresh rate in something like CS:GO. If you want to use G-Sync for whatever reason, the convention is to limit your frames to 135 fps or so.


Why though? I'm not a fan of how much ULMB dims my screen even at 100%. Are there any know guides on what Pulse Widths are good for it and other info?


----------



## aeliusg

Clear motion. You're probably so used to the blur that LCD monitors and TV's have that you don't even notice it now, or you hadn't had the opportunity to game in the CRT age at all. The diminished contrast that comes with this on LCD displays with backlight strobing is a problem, I agree, but I think the improvement in "motion resolution" makes up for that and more once your visual system is accommodated to it. If you can achieve a consistent framerate at or above the strobing refresh rate, this may provide a qualitative advantage, though there are no studies to prove it. You can do an impromptu experiment by using ULMB (in a light-controlled environment) until you are no longer distracted by the lowered brightness and seeing if you feel any improvement in your play.

I forgot to add that you should take a look at this site: http://www.blurbusters.com (Edit: sorry it's actually down, now.)


----------



## AlexNY

Hello everyone, new owner of a pg278q.

question:

has anyone in here tried to remove the anti-glare coating via the papertowel method?

i'm askign this, because my monitor already came with the coating removed. i got it from craigslist.

So far the screen color/contrast closely match my old 1440p korean IPS monitor. it's just the viewing angles are bad (since it's a TN). i needed to calibrate from NVIDIA control panel to get the desired results, but overall very happy with it.

My question is:

how do you get completelly rid of left-over smudges?

the old owner did.........a half ass job at it. i mean the coating is completelly removed, which makes the colors pop out. however, when the monitor is off or with a static image i can see smudge residue in some parts of the monitor.

is this normal for a anti-glare coating removal?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNY*
> 
> Hello everyone, new owner of a pg278q.
> 
> question:
> 
> has anyone in here tried to remove the anti-glare coating via the papertowel method?
> 
> i'm askign this, because my monitor already came with the coating removed. i got it from craigslist.
> 
> So far the screen color/contrast closely match my old 1440p korean IPS monitor. it's just the viewing angles are bad (since it's a TN). i needed to calibrate from NVIDIA control panel to get the desired results, but overall very happy with it.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> how do you get completelly rid of left-over smudges?
> 
> the old owner did.........a half ass job at it. i mean the coating is completelly removed, which makes the colors pop out. however, when the monitor is off or with a static image i can see smudge residue in some parts of the monitor.
> 
> is this normal for a anti-glare coating removal?


I think this guy did a swift as well can't find the post he recommends distilled water and microfibre clothe on a cool display.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

What do u guys think of ROG Swift QHD 144Hz + G-Sync or 4K 60Hz + G-Sync ?!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardcore1Gamer*
> 
> What do u guys think of ROG Swift QHD 144Hz + G-Sync or 4K 60Hz + G-Sync ?!


Pretty much every 4k monitor today seems to be crap. Terrible response times and motion clarity. 4k is not really feasible with today's GPUs so you're better off waiting until next year when we'll have 4k 120 Hz monitors (hopefully OLED).


----------



## prophecy0

I've had my PG278Q for around a little over a month now. I generally love the monitor, but there is one nagging issue that is driving me crazy. During fast motion with lighter colors I notice vertical lines on the screen. It's almost like a screen door effect but it's only vertical. There's a thread on this forum that mentions the issue:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift

I am able to reproduce the issue on a near-static screen within Rocket League by viewing the plasma rocket trail. On my Swift it seems like the entire transparency effect is displayed incorrectly.

LC5TJIi[/MEDIA]]Picture from ROG Swift





3hKJ7YR[/MEDIA]]Picture from Dell Ultrasharp





An individual on YouTube took a video from WoW showing the issue: 




My question is this - do all of PG278Qs suffer from this issue? If so, do all of the other 27" WQHD monitors suffer from it as well? It's my understanding they all use the same AU Optronics panel. If so, that's highly disappointing. I don't want an IPS monitor for my gaming monitor due to IPS glow and the general QC issues of the high-refresh rate IPS monitors, but this vertical line issue is driving me insane. I'm sure most users would never notice it but it stands out like crazy to me.

Best Buy will replace the monitor for me but I'll have to box my current one up, bring it back to the store, then wait for them to ship me a new monitor. my current Swift has very minimal backlight bleed and one dead pixel that's hardly noticeable, so I'm kind of hesitant to play the panel lottery by returning it. However, if this vertical line issue is a defect rather than a property of the panel then I'm willing to give it a try. Can any other ROG Swift owners provide some input? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## aeliusg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophecy0*
> 
> I've had my PG278Q for around a little over a month now. I generally love the monitor, but there is one nagging issue that is driving me crazy. During fast motion with lighter colors I notice vertical lines on the screen. It's almost like a screen door effect but it's only vertical. There's a thread on this forum that mentions the issue:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
> 
> I am able to reproduce the issue on a near-static screen within Rocket League by viewing the plasma rocket trail. On my Swift it seems like the entire transparency effect is displayed incorrectly.
> 
> My question is this - do all of PG278Qs suffer from this issue? If so, do all of the other 27" WQHD monitors suffer from it as well? It's my understanding they all use the same AU Optronics panel. If so, that's highly disappointing. I don't want an IPS monitor for my gaming monitor due to IPS glow and the general QC issues of the high-refresh rate IPS monitors, but this vertical line issue is driving me insane. I'm sure most users would never notice it but it stands out like crazy to me.
> 
> Best Buy will replace the monitor for me but I'll have to box my current one up, bring it back to the store, then wait for them to ship me a new monitor. my current Swift has very minimal backlight bleed and one dead pixel that's hardly noticeable, so I'm kind of hesitant to play the panel lottery by returning it. However, if this vertical line issue is a defect rather than a property of the panel then I'm willing to give it a try. Can any other ROG Swift owners provide some input? Any help is greatly appreciated!


Hi, prophecy0, the short answer to this question is yes. All 8-bit WQHD TN panels (the only ones in use right now manufactured by AUO) seem to have this problem. Look here at the photo comparison section: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_s2716dg.htm#display_comparisons The column inversion behavior in these panels is visible as vertical lines on the ghosts. This is not technically a defect, but a design flaw, so you will not ever get a panel without this behavior. The somewhat good news is that this is less and less visible as your frame rate and, thus, refresh rate increases in G-Sync mode. If it still bothers you, and you cannot do with an IPS, maybe consider the Z35 with a VA panel: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/acer_predator_z35.htm#display_comparisons

Definitely not as fast as the TN or IPS panels, but you get better black levels and black crush can be reduced with the curved panel.


----------



## prophecy0

Thanks for the reply! I can live with the issue. I'll just continue to use this monitor for a few years and by that time hopefully OLED will be affordable. I was going to try swapping my monitor out for another but you'ved saved me from that headache.


----------



## davetron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophecy0*
> 
> I've had my PG278Q for around a little over a month now. I generally love the monitor, but there is one nagging issue that is driving me crazy. During fast motion with lighter colors I notice vertical lines on the screen. It's almost like a screen door effect but it's only vertical. There's a thread on this forum that mentions the issue:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift
> 
> I am able to reproduce the issue on a near-static screen within Rocket League by viewing the plasma rocket trail. On my Swift it seems like the entire transparency effect is displayed incorrectly.
> 
> LC5TJIi[/MEDIA]]Picture from ROG Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3hKJ7YR[/MEDIA]]Picture from Dell Ultrasharp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An individual on YouTube took a video from WoW showing the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is this - do all of PG278Qs suffer from this issue? If so, do all of the other 27" WQHD monitors suffer from it as well? It's my understanding they all use the same AU Optronics panel. If so, that's highly disappointing. I don't want an IPS monitor for my gaming monitor due to IPS glow and the general QC issues of the high-refresh rate IPS monitors, but this vertical line issue is driving me insane. I'm sure most users would never notice it but it stands out like crazy to me.
> 
> Best Buy will replace the monitor for me but I'll have to box my current one up, bring it back to the store, then wait for them to ship me a new monitor. my current Swift has very minimal backlight bleed and one dead pixel that's hardly noticeable, so I'm kind of hesitant to play the panel lottery by returning it. However, if this vertical line issue is a defect rather than a property of the panel then I'm willing to give it a try. Can any other ROG Swift owners provide some input? Any help is greatly appreciated!


I have not seen it on mine but I did have the dell version of the swift and it had those lines on it and it was bugging me like hell so I sent the dell back and just stuck with the single Swift for now.

I think it comes down to luck and what type of panel you get. In todays day and age you would think quality would be much higher.


----------



## beatfried

I got a little problem over here and don't really know if its a case for rma or i'm just stupid.
every other monitor i've ever owned I just plugged in and it worked (at least - not ideal - but it showed somthing)
I bought the Swift today and its standing right in front of me atm, it is all plugged in (it show the logo, when turned on) and connected through displayport to my 980ti.
now the problem is - it won't show up on the computer. not in the windows built in screen configuration nor in the nvidia control panel. also not showing up in the device manager.

i reinstalled my computer yesterday with windows 10, reinstalled the gpu drivers (uninstalled with ddu) tried different ports. just nothing -.- i'm pretty pissed right now, can you help me?

/// yes - it was just me beeing ******ed. wrong port! sorry guys!


----------



## kbyte

My display is showing the red led always(games/windows). Is this normal?
Other thing, should i activate or desactivate Vsync?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> My display is showing the red led always(games/windows). Is this normal?
> Other thing, should i activate or desactivate Vsync?


Yes its normal that your LED is red all the time ( its because of g-sync which is also active on desktop )
And imo you should deactivate vsync and activate a frame limiter for all of your games which locks your framerate to 143 FPS ( not 144 FPS ) because without vsync your fps are not locked and if they go over 144 fps, g-sync is not active anymore. And with 143 FPS, its active all the time.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Yes its normal that your LED is red all the time ( its because of g-sync which is also active on desktop )
> And imo you should deactivate vsync and activate a frame limiter for all of your games which locks your framerate to 143 FPS ( not 144 FPS ) because without vsync your fps are not locked and if they go over 144 fps, g-sync is not active anymore. And with 143 FPS, its active all the time.


Best way to lock the frames ?
User inf folder for the game?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Best way to lock the frames ?
> User inf folder for the game?


I'd recommend to use NV Inspector to lock the framerate


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I just boughht this monitor and it's amazing.
Just one thing : i don't see (Visually speaking) any effect with ULMB in games.

First, when I enable it, the brightness increases => is it usual ?

Second, when I enable it in a game, I don't see any improvment of image ....

At the opposite, G-Synch shows real image improvment.

How do you see this "ULMB" effect ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> I just boughht this monitor and it's amazing.
> Just one thing : i don't see (Visually speaking) any effect with ULMB in games.
> 
> First, when I enable it, the brightness increases => is it usual ?
> 
> Second, when I enable it in a game, I don't see any improvment of image ....
> 
> At the opposite, G-Synch shows real image improvment.
> 
> How do you see this "ULMB" effect ?


ULMB probably isn't working for you. It actually cuts brightness in half, slightly more actually. What brightness setting do you normally use, and what does ULMB set brightness to?

I had this problem yesterday with my XB270HU. Flipping its power switch on and off fixed it, alternatively unplugging the power cord and plugging it back in should fix it.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ULMB probably isn't working for you. It actually cuts brightness in half, slightly more actually. What brightness setting do you normally use, and what does ULMB set brightness to?
> 
> I had this problem yesterday with my XB270HU. Flipping its power switch on and off fixed it, alternatively unplugging the power cord and plugging it back in should fix it.


My brightness is at 50%.
When I set ULMB, visually, the image of the desktop becomes more clear (Higher brightness), but the brithness leveldoesn't change, but it should increase.....

Should I RMA the monitor ?


----------



## GRABibus

Ok,I did what you say. unplugging the power cord and reppplugint it.
Now, when I set ULMB, the brightness decreases visually.

BUT, i use brightness 100% in normal mode.
When i set ULMB, the brightnes decreases visually, but not in menu. it stays at 100%.

Normal ?

But in games, honestly, I don't see any differences..Maybe because I have already a good image without ULMB ?

What shoudl i see as difference ?


----------



## GRABibus

I tested my UMLB with this :

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates

UMLB enabled at 120Hz : ufo's at 120fps are really "smooth" and I can see all details when they move.
UMLD disabled : ufo's at 120Hz are not "smooth" and details are really difficult to see when they move

So, my UMLB is working....That's a good news.

i just wanted to know if it it is usual that we can't increase brightness in the menu when UMLB is enabled ?
When UMLB is enabled , maximum brightness is at 100% and then we can't increae it, right ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Ok,I did what you say. unplugging the power cord and reppplugint it.
> Now, when I set ULMB, the brightness decreases visually.
> 
> BUT, i use brightness 100% in normal mode.
> When i set ULMB, the brightnes decreases visually, but not in menu. it stays at 100%.
> 
> Normal ?
> 
> But in games, honestly, I don't see any differences..Maybe because I have already a good image without ULMB ?
> 
> What shoudl i see as difference ?


That sounds normal. The difference is, ULMB removes pretty much all perceivable motion blur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I tested my UMLB with this :
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
> 
> UMLB enabled at 120Hz : ufo's at 120fps are really "smooth" and I can see all details when they move.
> UMLD disabled : ufo's at 120Hz are not "smooth" and details are really difficult to see when they move
> 
> So, my UMLB is working....That's a good news.
> 
> i just wanted to know if it it is usual that we can't increase brightness in the menu when UMLB is enabled ?
> When UMLB is enabled , maximum brightness is at 100% and then we can't increae it, right ?


You can't go beyond 100% brightness yes. ULMB greatly reduces max brightness because of the backlight strobing.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That sounds normal. The difference is, ULMB removes pretty much all perceivable motion blur.
> You can't go beyond 100% brightness yes. ULMB greatly reduces max brightness because of the backlight strobing.


Thanks.
So apparently, everything is "ok".


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

So after just over a year of having this monitor I have a problem... Text is now appearing blurry on parts of the screen. The amount of real estate with blurry text changes with refresh rate. Higher the refresh rate, the more screen area with blurry text. The bottom left is the only portion which is constantly clear.

Also, at 144Hz there is a pulsation/flashing effect. Most noticeable with a black background and white text. All of this has started in the last few days. Just turned on my computer one day and here we are.

I have tried:
different refresh rates
nvidia drivers installed vs not
custom resolution/timings

Any other ideas? My $200 QNIX next to my swift is clear as day.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> So after just over a year of having this monitor I have a problem... Text is now appearing blurry on parts of the screen. The amount of real estate with blurry text changes with refresh rate. Higher the refresh rate, the more screen area with blurry text. The bottom left is the only portion which is constantly clear.
> 
> Also, at 144Hz there is a pulsation/flashing effect. Most noticeable with a black background and white text. All of this has started in the last few days. Just turned on my computer one day and here we are.
> 
> I have tried:
> different refresh rates
> nvidia drivers installed vs not
> custom resolution/timings
> 
> Any other ideas? My $200 QNIX next to my swift is clear as day.


Does the behavior continue with g-sync disabled?

My 278 had similar issues that was due to a failing g-sync module.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

G-sync on/off has no effect


----------



## patrickisfrench

My second Swift shipped with some dust under the display and has been having color uniformity issues. But i've dealt with it for a year so far, except now am wanting to process another RMA and hope the new manufacturing dates are less problematic. Has anyone completed an RMA recently and can attest to the newer fabrication. Are they less faulty?

Also Gsync v2? Are the newer manufactured ones using Gsync v2 modules? Also can someone who knows chime in about what the differences are in gysnc v1 vs. v2? Is it just having the AC adapter inside the panel, the HDMI and 4k? Or are there any other variable refresh rate adjustments in V2 that are better than V1?

Thank you!


----------



## addicTix

I can say that Gsync v2 is not available for the PG278Q and it won't be available for it.
Because GSync v2 is nothing else than Gsync v1 just with multi port support (Instead of only DP, there's DP and HDMI now... e.g. PG279Q, XB271HU etc.)

I don't own the Swift PG278Q anymore (for about 6 months or so) but I can say that I had one October 2014, May 2015, July 2015 and September 2014... - May 2015 with 1 dead pixel, October 2014 nothing, September 2014 with 2 dead pixels and 1 bright pixel, July 2015 nothing.
But I was returning them all the time because of the god damn Pixel inversion issue, which I thought was a defect and not a technology problem which have all AUO 144Hz TN Panels (PG278Q, XL2730Z, S2716DG etc. )
Personally, I don't think they improve their quality control. So its still a lottery I think, even if its not that bad like the lottery with PG279Q, XB270HU, XB271HU etc.

If the dust and color uniformity issue is bothering you, I would return it. I don't think it could get worse... Well it could, but I'm pretty sure that this won't be the case







I wish you good luck, even if its sad to do this because the majority of the monitors should be just flawless......


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> I'd recommend to use NV Inspector to lock the framerate


So I tried nvidia inspector tho even with 143fps set in the frame limiter it still goes above that any idea what else needs changing for it to take effect ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> So I tried nvidia inspector tho even with 143fps set in the frame limiter it still goes above that any idea what else needs changing for it to take effect ?


Did you set the frame rate limiter in the Global profile in Inspector? Did you make sure to hit apply? If so then you can try RivaTuner Statistics Server instead.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Did you set the frame rate limiter in the Global profile in Inspector? Did you make sure to hit apply? If so then you can try RivaTuner Statistics Server instead.


Yer pretty sure I did global definitely did game profile is it ment to display 143 or the random code it puts there?


----------



## Diversion

Just wanted to say that I finally got some hands on time calibrating and playing around with the 278Q.. I currently have three 279Qs myself and was super impressed with color quality and viewing angles of the 278Q.. Side by side after calibrating I nearly couldn't tell the difference in average use between the IPS and TN.

What an excellent monitor if you can get a good sample.. If I could do my setup all around I would have gotten three of the 278Qs instead.


----------



## aeliusg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Just wanted to say that I finally got some hands on time calibrating and playing around with the 278Q.. I currently have three 279Qs myself and was super impressed with color quality and viewing angles of the 278Q.. Side by side after calibrating I nearly couldn't tell the difference in average use between the IPS and TN.
> 
> What an excellent monitor if you can get a good sample.. If I could do my setup all around I would have gotten three of the 278Qs instead.


Only problems I find are with the pixel inversion and the TN gamma shift. The monitor "feels" faster than the XB270HU in general usage, probably because there is less blur due to the faster TN switching overall.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Yer pretty sure I did global definitely did game profile is it ment to display 143 or the random code it puts there?


It should display the number you type in I'm pretty sure, so in this case 143. Can you screencap what it looks like?


----------



## addicTix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeliusg*
> 
> Only problems I find are with the pixel inversion and the TN gamma shift. The monitor "feels" faster than the XB270HU in general usage, probably because there is less blur due to the faster TN switching overall.


Oh the pixel inversion is the biggest issue I've ever seen with this AUO 144Hz 8Bit-TN Panels... if the RoG swift pg278q had no pixel inversion, I would still use it. Its acutally such a great monitor, well the AG Coating is not that good but still... I miss the PG278Q sometimes, but then I remember the pixel inversion and I instantly know that it was the best decision to return this monitor.
Man, but now I'm using the xb270hu and I still have problems with dust and all that crap... If Asus would release another PG278Q revision with a newer panel which doesn't have pixel inversion (because they use a different panel for example), I'm pretty sure that I would switch to the PG278Q again, even if its a TN Panel. I loved this monitor, it was so great. I had a pixel perfect panel, no BLB, okay-TN gamma shift (it was not too bad, but also not very good... it was just okay)... but this pixel inversion


----------



## aeliusg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Oh the pixel inversion is the biggest issue I've ever seen with this AUO 144Hz 8Bit-TN Panels... if the RoG swift pg278q had no pixel inversion, I would still use it. Its acutally such a great monitor, well the AG Coating is not that good but still... I miss the PG278Q sometimes, but then I remember the pixel inversion and I instantly know that it was the best decision to return this monitor.
> Man, but now I'm using the xb270hu and I still have problems with dust and all that crap... If Asus would release another PG278Q revision with a newer panel which doesn't have pixel inversion (because they use a different panel for example), I'm pretty sure that I would switch to the PG278Q again, even if its a TN Panel. I loved this monitor, it was so great. I had a pixel perfect panel, no BLB, okay-TN gamma shift (it was not too bad, but also not very good... it was just okay)... but this pixel inversion


I think the inversion is due to how the G-sync module works in conjunction with panels with lots of overdrive. If ever there really is a G-sync Version 2, I think it will likely be fixed. That's if they ever use TN panels again, because it seems like 100+ hz IPS is the new default for high-end gaming monitors.

See here for some comparisons (scroll down to the photos - you can see how all the TN panels have the line effect i.e. pixel inversion on the ghosts): http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/dell_s2716dg.htm#display_comparisons

It shows up on the Acer Z35, too, which is a VA panel - yet again with aggressive overdrive: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/acer_predator_z35.htm#display_comparisons

It's a shame because the Swift would be the best 3D gaming monitor ever made if there were no pixel inversions issues, and now 3D is at death's door so there will probably never be another 3D Vision display

The gamma shift I was talking about in particular is the vertical one inherent to TN panels. Horizontal isn't so bad because I'm usually not canted far left or right of the screen, but the vertical one is annoying because at normal viewing position my eyeline is a bit above the center of the screen (with the screen not tilted), which means that everything is brighter than it's supposed to be. Then when I slouch in my chair, the eyeline is right, but I see a split between the dark and light areas above and below it. Not that important for gaming (actually lets you see better in "dark" areas), but it is annoying when you realize that the colors are only really accurate directly perpendicular to your eyes.

I got an XB270HU refurbished from Acer but ended up sending it back because my Swift is like yours was - no dead pixels or bleed at all and capable of 3D, so I like it better.


----------



## PCM2

^^

The interlace pattern artifacts as I prefer to call them are nothing to do with the G-SYNC module. But they are indeed due to the voltage requirements of driving the refresh rates and delivering effective pixel overdrive. They're common on high refresh rate models without that, including those that share this panel.


----------



## aeliusg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> ^^
> 
> The interlace pattern artifacts as I prefer to call them are nothing to do with the G-SYNC module. But they are indeed due to the voltage requirements of driving the refresh rates and delivering effective pixel overdrive. They're common on high refresh rate models without that, including those that share this panel.


Well, I'm not too sure on the specifics, but the G-sync module has something to do with controlling that on these displays, no? The panel used in the PG278Q has also not been used anywhere else. What would be a proper test is to see if such patterns occur with the usage of G-sync on the BenQ XL2420G, which has both the conventional driving logic and the G-sync one together in one panel. Pixel inversion is also known not to occur noticeably with this particular line pattern on BenQ TN gaming displays. See here for examples which may or may not be comprehensive, but I think are characteristic: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/benq_xl2720z.htm#display_comparisons (scroll down)


----------



## addicTix

Yeah G-Sync is adjusting refresh rate of the monitor. If you have 75 FPS, gsync set the refresh rate to 75Hz. If you suddenly have 90 FPS, g-sync set the refresh rate like instantly to 90Hz.
That happens the whole time, it sets the refresh rate to your current fps.
But that doesn't mean it has something to do with G-sync, because even without g-sync you can see those lines if you set your refresh rate lower (like 60Hz).
So it has something to do with the panel which is used, because on IPS monitors like xb270hu, pg279q, xb271hu etc., there is no pixel inversion. And they use g-sync too.
You know what my point is?

Even if they don't use the panel of the pg278q in the s2716dg, they still have the same characteristic/specifications: 8 Bit TN-Panel with 144Hz
Also, the XL2730Z uses FreeSync and also have the pixel inversion issue.

I don't really know why its like that, probably a technology issue/problem like Glow with IPS monitors. You can't really do much about it.
And in my opinion, the pattern on the xl2720z is completely different to the pattern of the 8bit tn panels with 144Hz like pg278q. Well you can see something there too, but it looks different, not like vertical lines.


----------



## aeliusg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addicTix*
> 
> Yeah G-Sync is adjusting refresh rate of the monitor. If you have 75 FPS, gsync set the refresh rate to 75Hz. If you suddenly have 90 FPS, g-sync set the refresh rate like instantly to 90Hz.
> That happens the whole time, it sets the refresh rate to your current fps.
> But that doesn't mean it has something to do with G-sync, because even without g-sync you can see those lines if you set your refresh rate lower (like 60Hz).
> So it has something to do with the panel which is used, because on IPS monitors like xb270hu, pg279q, xb271hu etc., there is no pixel inversion. And they use g-sync too.
> You know what my point is?
> 
> Even if they don't use the panel of the pg278q in the s2716dg, they still have the same characteristic/specifications: 8 Bit TN-Panel with 144Hz
> Also, the XL2730Z uses FreeSync and also have the pixel inversion issue.
> 
> I don't really know why its like that, probably a technology issue/problem like Glow with IPS monitors. You can't really do much about it.
> And in my opinion, the pattern on the xl2720z is completely different to the pattern of the 8bit tn panels with 144Hz like pg278q. Well you can see something there too, but it looks different, not like vertical lines.


Like I said, I'm not too sure on the specifics, but the G-sync module on these panels acts as the controller. From what I can remember, there was some language from Nvidia about each module being "tuned" to the panel during manufacturing. Panels aren't plug and play, so I don't think it's as simple as the LCD itself is screwing up on its own. My point is that the inversion occurs as a column/line pattern specifically on the monitors we're talking about. The XL2720Z is the counterexample I gave for inversion that occurs as a diamond pattern - different from the column inversion that we see with G-sync and maybe Freesync. You're right about the XL2730Z though, but Freesync seems to have an implementation worse than G-sync already, hence why there are problems with getting a proper range from 30-144 hz with them. I remember from some early reports that there were inversion patterns/artifacts noticeable even in the Freesync demo, though I can't find the article with the pictures to compare right now. Another thing is the flickering problem at low framerates associated with G-sync also seems to be an inversion issue, on close inspection of the screen. I regret sending away the XB270HU I got because I never did test it for flicker with games that go to very low FPS on the load screen like Total War Rome II/Attila. Perhaps you have noticed this? What would also help narrow it down is if someone with an XL2420G tested their monitor using the conventional BenQ scaler and then with G-sync. From what I read it has both on board for multi-input capability back when G-sync was only a single-input affair.

In any case, it seems to be water under the bridge because who knows if there is even demand for 8-bit TN anymore with 144 hz IPS here. The 8-bit TNs aren't even all that much cheaper to manufacture from what I can tell.


----------



## Diversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aeliusg*
> 
> Only problems I find are with the pixel inversion and the TN gamma shift. The monitor "feels" faster than the XB270HU in general usage, probably because there is less blur due to the faster TN switching overall.


I notice the panel being faster than the 279Q for sure.. I actually ended up buying the 278Q as my spare (I got a price on it I couldn't resist) so perhaps i'll run it through some paces soon.. Just happy I have a very even uniformity blacks and whites on this unit and zero pixel issues.


----------



## zouneee

Hello!

I have Asus PG278Q and a weird problem. I bought another 980 ti for SLI and that's when my problems started with this monitor. This monitor worked great when i had only one 980 ti but when i enabled SLI my GPU usage in games and benchmarks is low. For example when SLI enabled i get lower fps. I have also tried different games and same thing happens. And turning G-sync on or off will not help. When i switched to my old 24" Dell monitor everything works great and my SLI is performing like it should. So is my g-sync module faulty?

I have tried different nvidia drivers
- Fresh Windows 10 install
- G-sync on and off
- Diffrent Displayport cable


----------



## JonnyF

Hi,

So my question is:-

Is there such a thing as a PG278Q WITHOUT pixel inversion?

I mean really without, not just that the user hasn't noticed it yet!

Seems like there are just varying degrees of the Inversion effect?

Personally, I would probably attribute this to the users framerate - I notice the effect more at lower refresh rates and of course dependant on the displayed content.

Do we know if ASUS with accept an RMA solely on the basis of Pixel Inversion - do their support acknowledge it as an issue? (Often you ring support lines and they say "I've never heard of anything like that before" - even though the forums are rife with complaints!!)

Just wondering, it's just something that bugs me now and again, even if for the most part its not too big a deal - This would be a perfect monitor without pixel inversion.

Though also I wonder if the gamma is a little off - I tend to set gamma to 85% in NVidia preferences to counter a slightly washed out look - anyone have this issue? (I've not got any calibration tools - other than my eyes of course!)

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## addicTix

No, there is no RoG Swift PG278Q without Pixel Inversion.
For me it was also the perfect monitor, if there was no pixel inversion. But I had 4 PG278Q's and all of them had this issue.
You can see it even in ghosting tests of TFTCentral

The Pixel inversion is the reason why I returned this monitor after 4 tries, its just so annoying while browsing and playing games etc.
And with G-Sync it's even more visible because this issue increases on lower refresh rates. So if you play with 144Hz-144FPS the pixel inversion is less visible than if you have only 60Hz-60FPS (because if you turned on g-sync your refreshrate is always the same like your framerate. If you have 30 FPS, its 30Hz. If you have 66 FPS, its 66Hz etc.)
But its even visible on desktop sometimes.... especially while scrolling.


----------



## TangoEchoAlpha

Better late than never - bought my Swift in May 2015 and only just submitted my details.


----------



## Deska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diversion*
> 
> Just wanted to say that I finally got some hands on time calibrating and playing around with the 278Q.. I currently have three 279Qs myself and was super impressed with color quality and viewing angles of the 278Q.. Side by side after calibrating I nearly couldn't tell the difference in average use between the IPS and TN.
> 
> What an excellent monitor if you can get a good sample.. If I could do my setup all around I would have gotten three of the 278Qs instead.


Hi, can u post your calibrated settings?


----------



## Stoogie

Can you overclock this monitor through the nvidia control panel to try and reach 165hz or is gsync module preventing this? I also have a rog swift in perfect condition, wanted to also ask if u had one would you sell it for a mg279q or the xb271hu($350 more) for ips to avoid pixel inversion gamma shift that tn has for digital art? but then again i would have to play the BLB lottery. Also wanted to ask what voltage is your power adaptor for the asus rog swift is running at? i got a replacement it runs at 20.01v and im sure the monitor is made for 19v isnt 20.01v too high? currently using a laptop multi manhattan adaptor at 19.47v, wouldnt the 20v one create excess heat or lower lifespan or damage it somehow? what is the max range of voltages for 19v monitors that should be acceptable?


----------



## Kedrik

Hey everyone, just joined the forum and recently purchased my pg278q. Love this monitor. I was wondering if any of you know of a good inexpensive second and third monitor setup that can span with the pg278q? Are any of you using multiple display spanning with the pg278q and some other model? If so let me know what you have found to work. I just recently spent around $1400 on PC parts and want to go with something a bit less expensive for spanning.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> Can you overclock this monitor through the nvidia control panel to try and reach 165hz or is gsync module preventing this? I also have a rog swift in perfect condition, wanted to also ask if u had one would you sell it for a mg279q or the xb271hu($350 more) for ips to avoid pixel inversion gamma shift that tn has for digital art? but then again i would have to play the BLB lottery. Also wanted to ask what voltage is your power adaptor for the asus rog swift is running at? i got a replacement it runs at 20.01v and im sure the monitor is made for 19v isnt 20.01v too high? currently using a laptop multi manhattan adaptor at 19.47v, wouldnt the 20v one create excess heat or lower lifespan or damage it somehow? what is the max range of voltages for 19v monitors that should be acceptable?


You can try overclocking but you're really not going to make it to 165 Hz. 144 is high enough anyway. Also these TN monitors are a BLB lottery too, just apparently not quite as bad as 144 Hz IPS.


----------



## Stoogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedrik*
> 
> Hey everyone, just joined the forum and recently purchased my pg278q. Love this monitor. I was wondering if any of you know of a good inexpensive second and third monitor setup that can span with the pg278q? Are any of you using multiple display spanning with the pg278q and some other model? If so let me know what you have found to work. I just recently spent around $1400 on PC parts and want to go with something a bit less expensive for spanning.


https://www.pccasegear.com/products/32188/lg-25um57-p-25in-ultrawide-ips-led-gaming-monitor

the lg is ever so smaller pixel pitch, 99.6% or something to that of 27" very close
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You can try overclocking but you're really not going to make it to 165 Hz. 144 is high enough anyway. Also these TN monitors are a BLB lottery too, just apparently not quite as bad as 144 Hz IPS.


Guess i won the blb lottery on the original swift. though i did purchase it like 1 year after release.



So you wouldnt switch to ips from the tn swift??


----------



## Kedrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoogie*
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/32188/lg-25um57-p-25in-ultrawide-ips-led-gaming-monitor
> 
> the lg is ever so smaller pixel pitch, 99.6% or something to that of 27" very close
> Guess i won the blb lottery on the original swift. though i did purchase it like 1 year after release.
> 
> very nice, Thank you for the suggestion, Stoogie. Just to be sure, You are positive that this LG 25UM57-P will work for an eyefinity spanning if I pick up two of these? I have a 2560x1080 asus that I was hoping would work but apparently it isn't compatible for spanning together.


----------



## Stoogie

For games i believe they have to be the same refresh rate, and most likely same resolution too, dont bother with eyefinity waste of money, you only need 1 monitor, i use the other for productivity in arts and game design and some programming and stuff. that link i linked u is AUSTRALIAN so the price would be like 40% cheaper for you in US of A.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
I have my PG278Q since 3 weeks now and I am very happy about it.
Just one thing :
When my wallpaper on the desktop is black or when there is a black font on the screen, there is an area in the middle which is clearer than the rest...Like a kind of white area.

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16022411474817369814005709.jpg

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16022411474717369814005708.jpg

it is circled in red on the enclosed pictures.

These are only visible on black font. When the font is in an other color, it is not visible.
in game, it is not visible.

And also : the lower the brightness level of the screen, the lower this is visible....
it quite disappears when brightness is at "0"

What do you think ? Default ?

Ps : I have also contacted ASUS 2 days ago to get their feedback and opinion (The screen is under warrantee). No answer yet


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> I have my PG278Q since 3 weeks now and I am very happy about it.
> Just one thing :
> When my wallpaper on the desktop is black or when there is a black font on the screen, there is an area in the middle which is clearer than the rest...Like a kind of white area.
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16022411474817369814005709.jpg
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16022411474717369814005708.jpg
> 
> it is circled in red on the enclosed pictures.


I had similar areas of "clouding" on my first Swift ... since I had bought it locally, I took it back and exchanged it for another. The second one was much better, having no clouding at all. And what's more, the contrast in general was dramatically better on the second screen; I assumed the "clouding" was affecting the general black levels and color contrast.


----------



## GRABibus

Thanks.
Problem is that the local store where I bought it doesn't exchange it, as they use the "Manufacturer warantee".
So i have to contact ASUS directly. I Hope they will answer and change it for a new one.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hi all, thinking about selling mine and getting the IPS version what do you guys think? should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi all, thinking about selling mine and getting the IPS version what do you guys think? should I or shouldn't I?


That depends. What do you hope to get out of such an upgrade? Also based on accumulated user impressions of the PG279Q and XB271HU, as well as *this comparison from a guy who bought five of each*, I can't find a reason to buy the PG279Q over the XB271HU.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thanks.
> Problem is that the local store where I bought it doesn't exchange it, as they use the "Manufacturer warantee".
> So i have to contact ASUS directly. I Hope they will answer and change it for a new one.


So i got a feedback from ASUs and they only want to exchange my monitor for another one, but not a new one !!!!
They say that they can send me an already used one which works well









How to check if the one they will send "works well" ? lol

This is crazy, as my monitor is under warantee and then they should change it for a completely new one.

I refused their proposal.

I will push to get a new monitor or to see if they can accept to refund me....


----------



## AlCapwn

So what are you guys two cents on buying a used PG278Q. I can get one for half the purchase price. The guy purchased it August of 2015. I do not know the Batch number.

He had zero problems with it and there is still warranty on it. I have been out the loop of the Pg278q since i returned mine over 1 year ago.

Does all the 278q's still suffer from Pixel inversion and all the other problems? or what that just the first batch?


----------



## sixstringmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> Does all the 278q's still suffer from Pixel inversion and all the other problems? or what that just the first batch?


I have a "QC Passed" pg278q that was made late last year (December 2015 IIRC) and it has substantial pixel inversion, especially when using 3D Vision. It's going back to Microcenter today. It's too bad. These monitors would be great otherwise. I also briefly had a pg279q that I returned due to horrible BLB. I've had it with this generation of G-Sync monitors. I'm planning on getting an Acer XB240H (1080p TN Gsync) and sitting it out until OLED is here or things get better with the IPS models.


----------



## AlCapwn

i had these 3 monitors in the following order. Asus PG278Q, Acer XB270HU, Asus PG279Q. All of them had problems. But the 278Q was by far the one with most problems.

I was just hoping that the 278Q was "fixed" by now. The worst problem was when the entire screen was so blurry all text got unreadable. So i had to turn the screen off and on every single time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> i had these 3 monitors in the following order. Asus PG278Q, Acer XB270HU, Asus PG279Q. All of them had problems. But the 278Q was by far the one with most problems.
> 
> I was just hoping that the 278Q was "fixed" by now. The worst problem was when the entire screen was so blurry all text got unreadable. So i had to turn the screen off and on every single time.


Next up: Acer Predator XB271HU!


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlCapwn*
> 
> So what are you guys two cents on buying a used PG278Q. I can get one for half the purchase price. The guy purchased it August of 2015. I do not know the Batch number.
> 
> He had zero problems with it and there is still warranty on it. I have been out the loop of the Pg278q since i returned mine over 1 year ago.
> 
> Does all the 278q's still suffer from Pixel inversion and all the other problems? or what that just the first batch?


I have a PG278Q also..a new one..with BLB and clouding...
And when you try to discuss with ASUS "after sales", then you are trapped.
They only exchanged for an "Already used" (Not a new one) and don't want you to test it before...

That's crazy...

My last ASUS maybe.

If you have no dead pixel, no BLB and no clouding, then you can go.
ULMB is just amazing.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Next up: Acer Predator XB271HU!


Does it have ULMB ? (Which is much more amazing than GSynch).


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Can u explain what`s pixel inversion and why are you so bothered about it, I havent seen anything on my PG278Q that would bother me.


----------



## sixstringmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can u explain what`s pixel inversion and why are you so bothered about it, I havent seen anything on my PG278Q that would bother me.


Here's a post with a good screen shot of what it can look like. I think it comes own to whether or not that sort of thing bugs you. For me it's a no go. In 2d mode, the inversion is limited to small areas of the screen at a time such as a muzzle flash. It's visible almost everywhere 100% of the time when using 3D vision.


----------



## un4givn85

hey guys
so i recently started having problems with my PG278Q
i get whole screen flicker at 144hz, at the desktop and in games/benchmarks
switching to 60hz or 120hz with the turbo button makes it go away, but it comes back if you cycle through to 144hz again
i have tried different drivers, different resolutions (see - https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?58187-Fix-for-144Hz-flickering-on-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-with-R9-290X) and have tried unplugging it and plugging it back in like i read somewhere.
the plug trick works for a short time then it comes back, mainly after it has sat in standby mode it seems ( i have windows set to turn screen off at 2 minutes)
any ideas, i have kept it at 120hz for now, but i paid for 144hz, i should be able to use it









relevant system specs:
Win 10
core i7 2600k
EVGA GTX 980 SC
using the supplied DP cable


----------



## AlCapwn

i know i will ONLY use it for ULMB


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Does it have ULMB ? (Which is much more amazing than GSynch).


Yes (at 85 Hz, 100 Hz, and 120 Hz like every other current ULMB monitor).


----------



## william456

OMG...Bought since 2014/08/05

everything is fine until last night

my monitor start to flicker and text sharp and bury on 144hz

will try to change cable tomorrow

hope it can solve,don't want RMA


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *william456*
> 
> OMG...Bought since 2014/08/05
> 
> everything is fine until last night
> 
> my monitor start to flicker and text sharp and bury on 144hz
> 
> will try to change cable tomorrow
> 
> hope it can solve,don't want RMA


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> So i got a feedback from ASUs and they only want to exchange my monitor for another one, but not a new one !!!!
> They say that they can send me an already used one which works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to check if the one they will send "works well" ? lol
> 
> This is crazy, as my monitor is under warantee and then they should change it for a completely new one.
> 
> I refused their proposal.
> 
> I will push to get a new monitor or to see if they can accept to refund me....


I finally found a resaler who accepts any returns and 100% refund in case of :
- Clouding
- BLB
- Stuck or dead pixel whatever the color (Even only one).

I have bought a new one to this resaler.

The one with BLB and clouding (Mainly clouding in fact) is sent for RMA.

If at the end I have 2 "acceptable" Swift's, I will resale one.


----------



## william456

well, change the other dp v1.2 cable,still flicker in >60hz

contact to asus,wait for returrn....


----------



## AlCapwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *william456*
> 
> OMG...Bought since 2014/08/05
> 
> everything is fine until last night
> 
> my monitor start to flicker and text sharp and bury on 144hz
> 
> will try to change cable tomorrow
> 
> hope it can solve,don't want RMA


That is EXACTLY what happen to my screen after 1½ - 2 months. From there on it was downhill with the monitor. I had loads of problems.

Luckily I still had my return right so i just returned it.


----------



## orion933

Hello!

I recently noticed a weird issue when i tested my new computer









When I launch occt -> gpu 3d -> full screen and 150 fps limit, I nocited a black flash after some minutes. I think it only happen when I hit the gsync fps cap....

Can someone here test the monitor with the same settings and tell me if there are black flash?

thank you !


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I recently noticed a weird issue when i tested my new computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I launch occt -> gpu 3d -> full screen and 150 fps limit, I nocited a black flash after some minutes. I think it only happen when I hit the gsync fps cap....
> 
> Can someone here test the monitor with the same settings and tell me if there are black flash?
> 
> thank you !


it is not GPu artefact due to instability ?


----------



## D2015

*Need Help urgently !*

to Australian & New Zealand owners,

Does this monitor come with - light or *dark* dot (pixel) defect 7 (or 14) days (pixel perfect) monitor replacement warranty slip? (similar to Acer's)


----------



## william456

ok,i have got my return, fixed in 48 hours
lucky is 144hz alive again,but unfortunately my 120hz is still flicker and text blur

(the blur area is change,origin was 1/3 of left side and now is 2/3 of right side)

consider send back again,or test one more week
===================================================================================
Edited:i think this return is not fixed.

turn on 1.5 hours,and the text start too bold in 3/2 of right side at 144hz

like this video :




but at least the flicker is not in 144hz now


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I finally found a resaler who accepts any returns and 100% refund in case of :
> - Clouding
> - BLB
> - Stuck or dead pixel whatever the color (Even only one).
> 
> I have bought a new one to this resaler.
> 
> The one with BLB and clouding (Mainly clouding in fact) is sent for RMA.
> 
> If at the end I have 2 "acceptable" Swift's, I will resale one.


I received my new swift : I just took 2 pictures in total darkness and 100% brightness for the monitor :

one picture in front of at 1,5m :
http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16030509575917369814029630.jpg

One picture with adifferent view angle (Above) at 1,5m :
http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16030509575817369814029629.jpg

Pictures are taken with Iphone 5, but bad quality...

*What do you think about these pictures ?* (At least, I don't have anymore this long "cloud" in the middle", so it seems better)

But I stll have some white areas (Clouds)....

For reminder, here is the one of my swift sent to RMA (Clouding in the middle)
http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16022411474817369814005709.jpg


----------



## orion933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> it is not GPu artefact due to instability ?


Nope all my game work great it just happen when i hit the fps cap (143.5+ fps) with gsync.

Hope someone can test it.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> So after just over a year of having this monitor I have a problem... Text is now appearing blurry on parts of the screen. The amount of real estate with blurry text changes with refresh rate. Higher the refresh rate, the more screen area with blurry text. The bottom left is the only portion which is constantly clear.
> 
> Also, at 144Hz there is a pulsation/flashing effect. Most noticeable with a black background and white text. All of this has started in the last few days. Just turned on my computer one day and here we are.
> 
> I have tried:
> different refresh rates
> nvidia drivers installed vs not
> custom resolution/timings
> 
> Any other ideas? My $200 QNIX next to my swift is clear as day.


Follow up:
Got robbed by UPS and sent the monitor back for RMA. Made sure to get a 2nd one from amazon first so I wouldnt have to relive the struggles of 1080p and no g-sync. Once it got there they had it repaired in 24 hours and sent it back. Good as day 1 now with the exception of some scuffs on the corners. We will see how long it lasts.

On a VERY interesting note; When this happened to me I googled around and didnt find anything describing these issues, but since posting the quote above there have been 3 people post in this thread that they had identical issues crop up all of a sudden.


----------



## Chiobe

Is there also an ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q club?
I have both in my current setup. The outer 2 is PG278Q and the middle 3 is PG279Q.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Is there also an ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q club?
> I have both in my current setup. The outer 2 is PG278Q and the middle 3 is PG279Q.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Is there also an ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q club?
> I have both in my current setup. The outer 2 is PG278Q and the middle 3 is PG279Q.


Very nice layout


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Very nice layout


Yeah it is, just a shame that the Nvidia control panel dont remember the settings when I shut down the PC.
Having to put all monitors in portrait mode first (digitally) and then configure surround, takes almost 5 minutes each time.

I can live with it, but it would be nicer to find the setting/driver that makes it remember the setup.


----------



## AceIsme

Any opinions on this PG278Q panel?


----------



## GRABibus

Nice









It seems that you have not so much clouding.

Mine, for example, has more than yours :


----------



## shaunnyb

So I have had mine for 1 year with no problems, the only thing bothering me is now all my new laptops come with USB Type-c instead of mini-DP and since this monitor only has 1 input for displayPort it has become a big problem for me.

Has anyone tried to a TYPE-C/Thunderbolt3 to DP adaptor? and if so which one works for full res at atleast 60hz?

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## eck07

I have been using Rog Swift for a few months and sometimes(most of them was recently) my screen is not turning on after i start my computer. there is "no signal" warning on the screen and gets on the sleep mod. i always have to shut down my computer by pressing the power button and start again. and it starts to after a few trial every time. its getting very annoying because i m worried about harming the motherboard or power supply by repeating this process. does anyone know or experience it before?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eck07*
> 
> I have been using Rog Swift for a few months and sometimes(most of them was recently) my screen is not turning on after i start my computer. there is "no signal" warning on the screen and gets on the sleep mod. i always have to shut down my computer by pressing the power button and start again. and it starts to after a few trial every time. its getting very annoying because i m worried about harming the motherboard or power supply by repeating this process. does anyone know or experience it before?


Sure its the monitor and not the GPU?
Have had one for 1,5 years and never seen that problem. Not even with my recent buy of 4 more, did I see any of that.


----------



## eck07

yeah i have been searching for it for a few hours and i came across this solution:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52964-PG278Q-issues-does-not-turn-on-on-first-power-on-newest-GPU-drivers-(-solutions)

many people faced this problem and they are saying its caused by psu. now i ordered a new power supply and i will let you know if it works


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eck07*
> 
> I have been using Rog Swift for a few months and sometimes(most of them was recently) my screen is not turning on after i start my computer. there is "no signal" warning on the screen and gets on the sleep mod. i always have to shut down my computer by pressing the power button and start again. and it starts to after a few trial every time. its getting very annoying because i m worried about harming the motherboard or power supply by repeating this process. does anyone know or experience it before?


This sounds like a GPU or cable problem not the monitor PSU issue. It could also be the monitor itself, but I would lean more towards the GPU. I had the monitor PSU issue myself right out of the box, but it was different. After shutting down the PC, the monitor would not turn on at all at the next boot. I would have to power cycle the PSU in order to turn the monitor back on. From your description, you seem to be powering the monitor just fine, but you receive no signal, hence the reason I lean towards the GPU.


----------



## eck07

actually i was thinking the same cause it makes sense since the power comes to the monitor. and yes signal might be about gpu but this problem started when i bought ROG Swift. I tried with different monitor and everything was alright.I saw many people having this problem mentioning in the forum that i gave the link on my previous reply and almost everyone solved this problem by changing the power supply of the monitor. I know it doesnt make any sense but i will give a shot by doing the same


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eck07*
> 
> actually i was thinking the same cause it makes sense since the power comes to the monitor. and yes signal might be about gpu but this problem started when i bought ROG Swift. I tried with different monitor and everything was alright.I saw many people having this problem mentioning in the forum that i gave the link on my previous reply and almost everyone solved this problem by changing the power supply of the monitor. I know it doesnt make any sense but i will give a shot by doing the same


Ok, I hope it solves the issue for you. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Chiobe

Does anyone know if you can remove the little plexi thing that light under the monitor, the one right below the control buttons?
It seems to be sticking out enough, that it prevent my monitors from getting close enough together.


----------



## william456

Incredible...

My pg278Q finally is dead today

No Screen and only white screen and the noise on black screen

contact to asus,ready to secondly RMA


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *william456*
> 
> Incredible...
> 
> My pg278Q finally is dead today
> 
> No Screen and only white screen and the noise on black screen
> 
> contact to asus,ready to secondly RMA


So sad... Panel lottery is worst than CPU chip lottery....

I received my 4th RMA this morning => Dead pixel !!
I brought it back to the store and got a new one.
No dead pixel at the moment and BLB + clouding acceptable :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16032401414117369814089424.jpg


----------



## william456

Congrats! you finally you got a good monitor

in fact,i am afraid of my problem is chip's problem not the panel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> So sad... Panel lottery is worst than CPU chip lottery....
> 
> I received my 4th RMA this morning => Dead pixel !!
> I brought it back to the store and got a new one.
> No dead pixel at the moment and BLB + clouding acceptable :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16032401414117369814089424.jpg


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *william456*
> 
> Congrats! you finally you got a good monitor
> 
> in fact,i am afraid of my problem is chip's problem not the panel


Did you have some signs of bad working before your "Blackout" ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *william456*
> 
> Congrats! you finally you got a good monitor


i should say the best one's between the 5 before...But still problem of panel uniformity...ASUS must really increase his quality policy and Control Quality.


----------



## william456

No sign

Just suddenly the screen blackout and osd can't show up

Have tried to Turn off the power,restart pc,take monitor to other pc

No useful,finally the monitor fill of noise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Did you have some signs of bad working before your "Blackout" ?


----------



## nintari

So out of curiosity has anyone found out what is causing the blurry text / flickering issues?

I bought mine early last year, in 5 months the whole screen looked like it was not running at native resolution as if it were being interpolated.

you can see it here in this video 




I RMAed it in august and got a new one via advanced shipment. But now this one is dying, the right hand side of the screen is now blurry like it is being interpolated. Colors are off too, but the left side doesn't seem to be as bad???? Since I got this one back from RMA I haven't used g-sync nor ULMB in fear of that is what was killing the last one possibly thinking maybe the g-sync module is the culprit

needless to say I am completely pissed off about this. and reading around doesn't help seeing soooo many other users with similar issues in ASUSs "premium monitor line"

is the PG279Q any better? has there been anyother low lag 144Hz + monitors that have lasted long? How many PG278Q owners here have made it longer than 6-8 months without issues? I don't know if I should RMA the monitor and sell the replacement and get something else or hope to god I don't blow my top when 6-8 months from now that one dies??


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> So out of curiosity has anyone found out what is causing the blurry text / flickering issues?
> 
> I bought mine early last year, in 5 months the whole screen looked like it was not running at native resolution as if it were being interpolated.
> 
> you can see it here in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I RMAed it in august and got a new one via advanced shipment. But now this one is dying, the right hand side of the screen is now blurry like it is being interpolated. Colors are off too, but the left side doesn't seem to be as bad???? Since I got this one back from RMA I haven't used g-sync nor ULMB in fear of that is what was killing the last one possibly thinking maybe the g-sync module is the culprit
> 
> needless to say I am completely pissed off about this. and reading around doesn't help seeing soooo many other users with similar issues in ASUSs "premium monitor line"
> 
> is the PG279Q any better? has there been anyother low lag 144Hz + monitors that have lasted long? How many PG278Q owners here have made it longer than 6-8 months without issues? I don't know if I should RMA the monitor and sell the replacement and get something else or hope to god I don't blow my top when 6-8 months from now that one dies??


Yep, I am surprised also by "Bad quality versus price" for those ROG's monitors.
But it is also a lottery, but you van't escape from some issues apparently.

concerning PG279Q, yes, it has much more features : 165Hz, better colors, better view angles, more settings in menu...but, as it is IPS panel, it seems to suffer a lot about Black Light bleeding.
You can read also all complains in dedicated thread.

From my side, i have tested 6 PG278Q since 2 months :
- 2 had dead pixels
- 1 didn't start (didn't work)
- All had clouding, more or less.
- All have problem of panel uniformity, more or less.
- none had significant BLB.

=> 50% scrap rate....


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yep, I am surprised also by "Bad quality versus price" for those ROG's monitors.
> But it is also a lottery, but you van't escape from some issues apparently.
> 
> concerning PG279Q, yes, it has much more features : 165Hz, better colors, better view angles, more settings in menu...but, as it is IPS panel, it seems to suffer a lot about Black Light bleeding.
> You can read also all complains in dedicated thread.
> 
> From my side, i have tested 6 PG278Q since 2 months :
> - 2 had dead pixels
> - 1 didn't start (didn't work)
> - All had clouding, more or less.
> - All have problem of panel uniformity, more or less.
> - none had significant BLB.
> 
> => 50% scrap rate....


I have 2 PG278Q and 3 PG279Q, and with the exception of on of the IPS being a bit more blue then the 2 others (blue needs to be 90, when the 2 others are on 100), no problems with them.
So ether I have been real lucky or other company have been recycling "bad" monitors.


----------



## rauf0

Forgive me as it won't help those having issues, but as simracer im using triple PG278Q TN panels, no problem up to date. All three looks perfectly same and stable for me.


----------



## william456

Yes, you need to hurry to RMA It

You can see my 3/8 post ,my RMAed monitor still has text problem,

And it suddenly died yesterday,so is there any sign
before it died?

That is it.

And why I thought that is gsync chip problem?

I saw the flicker problem on acer x34 is same with my pg278Q





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> So out of curiosity has anyone found out what is causing the blurry text / flickering issues?
> 
> I bought mine early last year, in 5 months the whole screen looked like it was not running at native resolution as if it were being interpolated.
> 
> you can see it here in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I RMAed it in august and got a new one via advanced shipment. But now this one is dying, the right hand side of the screen is now blurry like it is being interpolated. Colors are off too, but the left side doesn't seem to be as bad???? Since I got this one back from RMA I haven't used g-sync nor ULMB in fear of that is what was killing the last one possibly thinking maybe the g-sync module is the culprit
> 
> needless to say I am completely pissed off about this. and reading around doesn't help seeing soooo many other users with similar issues in ASUSs "premium monitor line"
> 
> is the PG279Q any better? has there been anyother low lag 144Hz + monitors that have lasted long? How many PG278Q owners here have made it longer than 6-8 months without issues? I don't know if I should RMA the monitor and sell the replacement and get something else or hope to god I don't blow my top when 6-8 months from now that one dies??


----------



## sugalumps

Hey all considering this monitor as the ips versions of the asus/acer are a bit out my price range, what is the panel lottery like on these now. Have the issues been ironed out yet after all this time, and would you recommend this monitor in the current monitor market with all the new ones that have came out since this.

Been using an AOC 1440p ips 60hz for years now and am bored of it, I really want to try out 144hz and most importantly g-sync.


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,
PG278Q is probably the best TN panel for gaming.
YEs, i would recommend it if you don't care about very nice colors and view angles.

I had some issues and I have tested 6 PG278Q in 2 months with 5 RMA's !

- 2 of them had dead pixels
- 1 didn't work
- 2 had too much big cloudings.

But, I can say that all had clouding (More or less). Even the one I decided to keep.
And this one I decided to keep has more clouding than 5 days ago...

Here is a picture in total darkness, black font and 100% brightness :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16032908233917369814106328.jpg

As you can see, white clouding, but no BLB.
Clouding is not noticeable in games for me.

PG278Q doesn' t suffer so much of BLB . Nothing comparable with PG279Q...but here also, this is lorttery..

From my side, I prefer ULMB (Only available at 120Hz) than GSynch.

Yes, I would recommend this panel.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *william456*
> 
> Yes, you need to hurry to RMA It
> 
> You can see my 3/8 post ,my RMAed monitor still has text problem,
> 
> And it suddenly died yesterday,so is there any sign
> before it died?
> 
> That is it.
> 
> And why I thought that is gsync chip problem?
> 
> I saw the flicker problem on acer x34 is same with my pg278Q


That flickering is not because of g-sync but because the monitor is pushed very hard on 100Hz. Some panels can't handle this frequency therefore it is recommended to use max. 95Hz.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Hey all considering this monitor as the ips versions of the asus/acer are a bit out my price range, what is the panel lottery like on these now. Have the issues been ironed out yet after all this time, and would you recommend this monitor in the current monitor market with all the new ones that have came out since this.
> 
> Been using an AOC 1440p ips 60hz for years now and am bored of it, I really want to try out 144hz and most importantly g-sync.


Are you pushing alot of frames in games to take advantage of 144hz ?


----------



## Bruticis

Well I think my, up until now, nearly flawless panel is dying on me that I purchased back in Sept 2014. I started getting heavy vertical interlacing while playing a game completely out of the blue, followed by what I assume was the backlight flickering. I tried swapping out display port cables and a few reboots but no luck. Now even on my desktop, the fonts all look very odd and they fade in and out of focus. The problem vanishes when I move the window over to my 2nd display, so it's clearly an issue with my Swift itself and not some driver/OS bug. Any ideas or is my display on its deathbed?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Well I think my, up until now, nearly flawless panel is dying on me that I purchased back in Sept 2014. I started getting heavy vertical interlacing while playing a game completely out of the blue, followed by what I assume was the backlight flickering. I tried swapping out display port cables and a few reboots but no luck. Now even on my desktop, the fonts all look very odd and they fade in and out of focus. The problem vanishes when I move the window over to my 2nd display, so it's clearly an issue with my Swift itself and not some driver/OS bug. Any ideas or is my display on its deathbed?


R.I.P.


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Well I think my, up until now, nearly flawless panel is dying on me that I purchased back in Sept 2014. I started getting heavy vertical interlacing while playing a game completely out of the blue, followed by what I assume was the backlight flickering. I tried swapping out display port cables and a few reboots but no luck. Now even on my desktop, the fonts all look very odd and they fade in and out of focus. The problem vanishes when I move the window over to my 2nd display, so it's clearly an issue with my Swift itself and not some driver/OS bug. Any ideas or is my display on its deathbed?


2nd that

R.I.P.

That's what my first one was doing, my second one is half the screen the text as I said to me looks interpolated as if not running the native resolution of the monitor... but I am.

I did see over at the HardOCP forums someone had similar issues and the country they were in offered in home service. The tech came out replaced both control boards and the monitor still had issues... the tech then replaced the LCD and Viola! It was fixed. So this does appear to be issues with the Panel itself and not the driver / controller board or G-Sync module


----------



## funkmetal

In case you people haven't seen yet DSR is now supported with SLI and Gsync along with Multi Monitors on the newest Nvidia drivers


----------



## nintari

my ROG swift is officially dead now. Nothing but a white screen, still nothing form ASUS support addressing my RMA or issue


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> my ROG swift is officially dead now. Nothing but a white screen, still nothing form ASUS support addressing my RMA or issue


Out of curiosity, how long ago did you purchase it?


----------



## nintari

first one was purchased 2/11/15, started dying 8/2015, RMA received 9/3/2015

RMA officially dead 3/30/16 started showing problems 3/11/2016

waiting on ASUS at this point. I'm pissed they wouldn't do an advanced RMA. I cant pickup a good monitor locally as the only thing here is Walmart and bestbuy and neither have any 120-144Hz monitors in stock. Which causes a huge issue for me since I do remote administration for work from home a lot and now I am down completely.


----------



## sav4

Cheap monitor as a backup or tv with hdmi inputs might be an idea especially if you use it for work .


----------



## william456

Maybe you are right

i have received my secondly RMA now

install it and all settings are same as my first RMA

But the issues(no screen,black screen with noise,bold text,flicker...) is gone,every is ok now

i checked the RMA progress on asus web support,

they ordered some parts to fix my pg278g

maybe panel,chips...i don't know...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> 2nd that
> 
> R.I.P.
> 
> That's what my first one was doing, my second one is half the screen the text as I said to me looks interpolated as if not running the native resolution of the monitor... but I am.
> 
> I did see over at the HardOCP forums someone had similar issues and the country they were in offered in home service. The tech came out replaced both control boards and the monitor still had issues... the tech then replaced the LCD and Viola! It was fixed. So this does appear to be issues with the Panel itself and not the driver / controller board or G-Sync module


----------



## GRABibus

What a mess...


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> first one was purchased 2/11/15, started dying 8/2015, RMA received 9/3/2015
> 
> RMA officially dead 3/30/16 started showing problems 3/11/2016
> 
> waiting on ASUS at this point. I'm pissed they wouldn't do an advanced RMA. I cant pickup a good monitor locally as the only thing here is Walmart and bestbuy and neither have any 120-144Hz monitors in stock. Which causes a huge issue for me since I do remote administration for work from home a lot and now I am down completely.


Man, that sucks -- I'm sorry to hear that.

I wonder if it's a matter of bad batches of these getting produced in between better ones. I've had mine since May of last year and haven't had a single issue. Of course, now I'm wondering if it's just a matter of time for me as well.

I got mine at Micro Center, where they try and shove a replacement plan down your throat for virtually everything you buy there. _I went out of my way to ask for one_ for the Swift, and they said sorry, no, we're not doing it for those. I crossed my fingers and bought it anyway.


----------



## GRABibus

Let's hope that they will solve BLB issues og IPS panels inthe meantime...
If it is the case and if I get this kind of issues on my PG278Q, then I will go to IPS.


----------



## GRABibus

Nice article about our monitor :

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm


----------



## PixelTwitch

I am currently going through a RMA horror story...


http://imgur.com/O3Z6MKO


Wish they would just refund me or allow me to pay to upgrade to the PG279Q.
Honestly really dislike the number of problems I have had with this monitor


----------



## Bruticis

Sucks to hear all these RMA horror stories. It's probably because I'm in the US but so far my RMA process has been pretty smooth. I did a live chat with ASUS support, explained my flickering and interlacing issues and they immediately offered an advanced RMA. Fingers crossed I didn't just jinx myself as I wait for the replacement display.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelTwitch*
> 
> I am currently going through a RMA horror story...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/O3Z6MKO
> 
> 
> Wish they would just refund me or allow me to pay to upgrade to the PG279Q.
> Honestly really dislike the number of problems I have had with this monitor


Incredible...








I had a better experience where ASUS was ready to replace my first PG278Q who had a big white clouding in the middle by a "Non new" monitor, means already used.
They wrote me that this new monitor would work well, but I didn't have the opportunity to check it before receiving it.
I didn't answer anymore to their proposal.
Hopefully, in France, there is a law where you can send back any products you buy during the 21 days after purchasing, whatever the reasons.
This is what I did to the resaler I bought he monitor.

By the way, the best way is to buy to a good resaler which provides a "Real warrantee".
Don't negociate with ASUS. It is a manufcaturer and they are flexible like a big piece of wood..


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Sucks to hear all these RMA horror stories. It's probably because I'm in the US but so far my RMA process has been pretty smooth. I did a live chat with ASUS support, explained my flickering and interlacing issues and they immediately offered an advanced RMA. Fingers crossed I didn't just jinx myself as I wait for the replacement display.


Keep us informed


----------



## mockkkk

Hello everyone! Happy to become a part of this community, I received my swift yesterday









I was happy to report no issues with pixels, the backlight, or anything else so far. Fingers crossed that it stays that way!

I had a few questions for the community. I am sure that some of these have been covered but maybe someone can give me a quick pointer before I use the search feature!

I play mostly LoL and CSGO, with some h1z1, Dota 2, WoW (currently not installed) and other games from time to time. My GPU is a single GTX 760, I have had no problems running LoL and CS GO at 144hz and keeping over 100-120 FPS at all times.

From what I have read so far, because I can manage quite high frames in those games, I would be better off using vsync and ULMB mode, with 120hz and 120 fps.

Am I correct in this assumption? I guess the thinking is that Gsync helps to make fluctuations in frame rate less noticeable and keeps things smooth when occasionally dropping to lower rates...but because I am essentially always over 120, this wouldn't do much for me, right?

I am at work now, and I haven't had much time to experiment. (Though, this is all just fine tuning as far as I am concerned- the games are orgasmically smooth compared to my old ips display @ 60hz.)

However, I am wondering how to go about ensuring that ULMB is enabled and properly working. I think what I need to do is disable G-Sync in the nvidia control panel, enable V-Sync, set the refresh rate to 120hz, and then turn on ULMB in the OSD on the monitor. Does that sound right?

Additionally, I am curious about the brightness decrease I have heard about when using ULMB. Can I manually set my brightness to a higher setting if I am using it during the day and have trouble viewing what is on the screen? Or would this negate the benefit of ULMB?

Also I am curious if there are multiple schools of thought. Do people vary as to whether they prefer using gsync and running at 144hz, or using ULMB and running at 120hz? Is one objectively better than the other if you are consistently running at a high frame rate, or is it preference?

I am definitely planning on playing around with the settings more when I get home, but I am quite amped up about this monitor and wanted to discuss it with fellow enthusiasts.

Because the games I am playing are not that graphically intensive I guess it also might not matter much. Again, I am just asking for my own entertainment and to get the most I can out of this great display.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CannedBullets

Would a GTX 770 with 4 GB vRAM be able to handle gaming at ultra settings for games like Battlefield 4 at resolutions of 2560X1440? I'm waiting for Nvidia or AMD to release their new GPUs before I upgrade my 770.


----------



## PixelTwitch

@Mockkkk

If you enable Vsync you will increase your input lag when Gsync is disabled and even when using ULMB. You do not need to keep your fps to 120 for ULMB you could have 350 and it will still work. People normally just embrace the screentearing when using ULMB to get lower input lag. Yes ULMB will decrease your brightness a lot and to a lot of people this can be a problem. Personally, where possible, I always lock my framerate with IN GAME tools (third party frame locks can be bothersome) and use Gsync for the low input lag and no screen tearing.

@CannedBullets

Nope, you would be looking at around 40-80FPS so your not going to really benefit from the monitors features.


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Would a GTX 770 with 4 GB vRAM be able to handle gaming at ultra settings for games like Battlefield 4 at resolutions of 2560X1440? I'm waiting for Nvidia or AMD to release their new GPUs before I upgrade my 770.


Same as the post above, you'd be lucky to get 80fps. Gsync would help smooth things out, but honestly as someone who is addicted to battlefield if you want the advantage of incredible responsiveness the higher the framerate the better. Turn motion blur off as it just distracts you from seeing enemies. Turn to custom, set all to low except mesh quality set it as high as you can get. Then mess with texture quality and see where you can get to keep framerates high.
Hbao adds a bit of lag, terrain decoration just adds places for the enemy to not be seen. The AA setting that goes high medium and low just blurs everything so I don't use that one. But i do use 4x msaa (i think thats what it is in game) Resolution scale also supposedly adds a tiny bit of lag supposedly so don't use that.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Would a GTX 770 with 4 GB vRAM be able to handle gaming at ultra settings for games like Battlefield 4 at resolutions of 2560X1440? I'm waiting for Nvidia or AMD to release their new GPUs before I upgrade my 770.


Not with heaps of frames tho if your going from 1080p to 1440p you don't need ultra or taxing effects for it to look good .


----------



## CannedBullets

I think I'll upgrade to a ROG Swift after I upgrade my GPU then.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I think I'll upgrade to a ROG Swift after I upgrade my GPU then.


I have a 780ti on high with some ultra bits I was around 100 with dips to 80 in big destruction . Do you need to be running ultra ? Gsync does helps keep it smooth .


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> I have a 780ti on high with some ultra bits I was around 100 with dips to 80 in big destruction . Do you need to be running ultra ? Gsync does helps keep it smooth .


Its not a necessity, I just like BF4 on ultra at 60 FPS. I'm waiting for Nvidia's next line of cards to come out before I buy a Swift.


----------



## GRABibus

I don't know if you know this link :

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

I have installed the color icc profile for the PG278Q and I have better colors and more contrast !

to improve also, in NVIDIA control panel and color parameters control, I sticked "Use NVIDIA settings" and set
=> Brightness = 45%
=> Contrast = 45%
=> Gamma = +0,86


----------



## Bruticis

I received my advanced RMA replacement and despite expecting the worst it seems like the replacement is fine. However, the base looks like it's been through a war zone, it's scratched and dinged up BAD. How easy is it to swap stands on these things?


----------



## AlJourgensen

hello my friends

well it´s my 5th display, and i still have issues, the problem is, that i bought a copper displayport cable VESA standard, because i don´t want you to think that the problem is from the cable, i tested my Clevo P775M G in a VG248QE, worked perfectly, with my PG278Q This happens always above the 60 Hz...

I´m freaking out, i already had 3 MSI GT72S Dominator Pro G, and i had no problem with a lenovo cable, but it was a mini displayport to displayport cable that i had to use...the notebooks had an intel defect, and i had to return them, but they reach the 144Hz without a blick

With this cables Displayport to Displayport normal (the one that came with the display, and the copper one), i just can´t get a stable image with the cable of the display, and with the copper cable, above 60 i lose signal

i repeat that i made the same test, with the same cables in a VG248QE and everything worked fine

I can´t understand what the problem is here

Also i had this kind of result, duplicated image

And This one

An last but not list, just a half working

Jesus i´m in this for already 5 months, and i can´t get a solution

any tips?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlJourgensen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I received my advanced RMA replacement and despite expecting the worst it seems like the replacement is fine. However, the base looks like it's been through a war zone, it's scratched and dinged up BAD. How easy is it to swap stands on these things?


send it back, i had that to on 2 other replacements, and until everything was impecable like mine did i didn´t let them go, i had to photograph everything before and after sending it

exhaustive i can tell you


----------



## nintari

I got my second replacement yesterday and hooked it all up. Everything looks ok so far but I am soooo scared of it being a dud in 6 months, it's not even funny.

Manufacture date on it was February 2016 however.... the serial number on it was a sticker placed over top of the original serial number... so obviously it had to be a refurb... but that is scary to think this was manufactured February of this year... and was already repaired......Unit does look brand new, no scratches or scuffing so We will see I suppose. See everyone again in 6 months lol


----------



## AlJourgensen

hello my friends

well it´s my 5th display, and i still have issues, the problem is, that i bought a copper displayport cable VESA standard, because i don´t want you to think that the problem is from the cable, i tested my Clevo P775M G in a VG248QE, worked perfectly, with my PG278Q This happens always above the 60 Hz...

I´m freaking out, i already had 3 MSI GT72S Dominator Pro G, and i had no problem with a lenovo cable, but it was a mini displayport to displayport cable that i had to use...the notebooks had an intel defect, and i had to return them, but they reach the 144Hz without a blick

With this cables Displayport to Displayport normal (the one that came with the display, and the copper one), i just can´t get a stable image with the cable of the display, and with the copper cable, above 60 i lose signal

i repeat that i made the same test, with the same cables in a VG248QE and everything worked fine

I can´t understand what the problem is here

Also i had this kind of result, duplicated image

And This one

An last but not list, just a half working

Jesus i´m in this for already 5 months, and i can´t get a solution

any tips?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stoogie

Is this issue on all rog swift?

read first and last post of mine
http://www.overclock.net/t/1526956/guide-to-the-problems-with-the-asus-rog-swift/30


----------



## cazik86

Hey everyone,

I got the PG278Q pretty recently and I'm loving it. Having a bit of trouble with color calibration though, and wondering if anyone here can help out.

Basically the problem I'm having is that when I install the included ICC profile (either from the CD that came with the monitor, or from the website), it has no affect on the display. In other words, I can turn Windows Calibration off and it looks exactly the same as when I have that profile activated. I have activated other custom ICC profiles for the monitor which do display a noticeable difference, so I'm pretty sure I am going about the process correctly.

My screen is at about 1.8 for Gamma out of the box instead of the desired 2.2. From what I've read, the included ICC profile should correct that, but it apparently does nothing for me. I've adjusted gamma manually in the Nvidia control panel which definitely works, but I still feel that the included ICC profile should work as well.

Has anyone else run into this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cazik86*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got the PG278Q pretty recently and I'm loving it. Having a bit of trouble with color calibration though, and wondering if anyone here can help out.
> 
> Basically the problem I'm having is that when I install the included ICC profile (either from the CD that came with the monitor, or from the website), it has no affect on the display. In other words, I can turn Windows Calibration off and it looks exactly the same as when I have that profile activated. I have activated other custom ICC profiles for the monitor which do display a noticeable difference, so I'm pretty sure I am going about the process correctly.
> 
> My screen is at about 1.8 for Gamma out of the box instead of the desired 2.2. From what I've read, the included ICC profile should correct that, but it apparently does nothing for me. I've adjusted gamma manually in the Nvidia control panel which definitely works, but I still feel that the included ICC profile should work as well.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this problem?
> 
> Thanks.


Did you try this ?

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Install the PG278Q icc profile.

to improve also, in NVIDIA control panel and color parameters control, I sticked "Use NVIDIA settings" and set
=> Brightness = 45%
=> Contrast = 45%
=> Gamma = +0,86


----------



## cazik86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Did you try this ?
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Install the PG278Q icc profile.
> 
> to improve also, in NVIDIA control panel and color parameters control, I sticked "Use NVIDIA settings" and set
> => Brightness = 45%
> => Contrast = 45%
> => Gamma = +0,86


Hey thanks for the reply.

Yes, I have used the TFT central profile and it works fine. I notice a difference when activating that vs not having any ICC profile active.

My concern is that I do not notice a difference when activating the included ICC profile from ASUS. Seems weird that they would include when it does nothing.

I do use the Nvidia control panel but all I do is adjust the gamma to 0.80 which makes things look a lot better. I think this is a better solution as most games adhere to these settings where as they ignore windows ICC profiles.

Also, using the settings in the Nvidia control panel overrides (and disables) windows ICC profiles, so there is no added effect of using both methods.


----------



## GRABibus

Yes, me too, I didn't see any changes...
But, by settings brightness, gamma and contrast with my mentionned values, then it looks nicer...


----------



## cazik86

Yeah, that seems to be the case.

It's just too bad because I read all sorts of reviews saying that the monitor comes with a gamma value of 2.2 out of the box. Mine is more like 1-6-1.8, and I can't get it to 2.2 without using software adjustments (NVCP).

Not a big deal, because in the end it does look great.


----------



## AlJourgensen




----------



## AlJourgensen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Did you try this ?
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> Install the PG278Q icc profile.
> 
> to improve also, in NVIDIA control panel and color parameters control, I sticked "Use NVIDIA settings" and set
> => Brightness = 45%
> => Contrast = 45%
> => Gamma = +0,86


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I don't know if you know this link :
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm
> 
> I have installed the color icc profile for the PG278Q and I have better colors and more contrast !
> 
> to improve also, in NVIDIA control panel and color parameters control, I sticked "Use NVIDIA settings" and set
> => Brightness = 45%
> => Contrast = 45%
> => Gamma = +0,86


Hello my friend,

i read your post, and i did install the ICC profile, it did improve color, but i´m with a doubt, when it says on the TFT web site this

"Asus ROG Swift PG278Q X-rite i1 Pro + LaCie TFTCentral 20 50 100 100 100 User Mode"

this means that if i use this settings manually, i don´t need to use the Nvidia ones that you advised? or how should i put them?

I notice a little bit darker with only 20 on brightness.

can you en light me please, because i think that loading only the ICC profile, and setting manually on the display the Brightness and the contrast as mentioned, it staid better, but a little bit darker....

thank you


----------



## Nano2k

I was reading about RMA horror stories and getting a PG279Q as a replacement etc. When my 278Q broke down I bought a 279Q and then sent the 278Q for repair. I got the 278Q back in a week but didn't do anything with it for 6 months. Then I thought about selling it so I took it out of the box and set it next to the 279Q. I could hardly tell any difference between the image on both, desktop, HD videos. benchmarks etc. I thought *** and tried a game and oh my what a difference. The 278Q is much more responsive and the image is much clearer when moving quickly. The 279Q is back in its box and I'm going to sell it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlJourgensen*
> 
> Hello my friend,
> 
> i read your post, and i did install the ICC profile, it did improve color, but i´m with a doubt, when it says on the TFT web site this
> 
> "Asus ROG Swift PG278Q X-rite i1 Pro + LaCie TFTCentral 20 50 100 100 100 User Mode"
> 
> this means that if i use this settings manually, i don´t need to use the Nvidia ones that you advised? or how should i put them?
> 
> I notice a little bit darker with only 20 on brightness.
> 
> can you en light me please, because i think that loading only the ICC profile, and setting manually on the display the Brightness and the contrast as mentioned, it staid better, but a little bit darker....
> 
> thank you


Honestly, I don't Know


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlJourgensen*
> 
> Hello my friend,
> 
> i read your post, and i did install the ICC profile, it did improve color, but i´m with a doubt, when it says on the TFT web site this
> 
> "Asus ROG Swift PG278Q X-rite i1 Pro + LaCie TFTCentral 20 50 100 100 100 User Mode"
> 
> this means that if i use this settings manually, i don´t need to use the Nvidia ones that you advised? or how should i put them?
> 
> I notice a little bit darker with only 20 on brightness.
> 
> can you en light me please, because i think that loading only the ICC profile, and setting manually on the display the Brightness and the contrast as mentioned, it staid better, but a little bit darker....
> 
> thank you


If you use the tftcentral osd settings and ICC profile, leave the Nvidia settings to default.


----------



## AlJourgensen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Honestly, I don't Know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> If you use the tftcentral osd settings and ICC profile, leave the Nvidia settings to default.


Ok, i notice that, so i´m keeping with the advised TFTcentral 20 Brig, 45 con.

Thank you very much my friend;«







appreciated


----------



## cazik86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2k*
> 
> I was reading about RMA horror stories and getting a PG279Q as a replacement etc. When my 278Q broke down I bought a 279Q and then sent the 278Q for repair. I got the 278Q back in a week but didn't do anything with it for 6 months. Then I thought about selling it so I took it out of the box and set it next to the 279Q. I could hardly tell any difference between the image on both, desktop, HD videos. benchmarks etc. I thought *** and tried a game and oh my what a difference. The 278Q is much more responsive and the image is much clearer when moving quickly. The 279Q is back in its box and I'm going to sell it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good to hear this. I was on the fence about getting the 279Q but went for the 278Q instead. It is super fast and the colour is great after adjusting gamma a bit.

IPS is overrated for gaming - so much backlight bleed/glow and slower response time. Only good if colour accurate work is your top priority.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Has anyone actually tried overclockin their PG278Q to higher refresh rates ?


----------



## dkevox

Hoping for some help:

I've been running 3 ROG Swifts in nvidia surround for a while now (ignore the cable mess):










They are powered by dual 980ti's.

Over the weekend I did a complete update on the computer (all the bios/drivers...) including the display driver.

After the update I began stress testing the system (something I haven't done since I first built it ~8 months ago). I noticed when running unigine heaven or unigine valley in full screen mode that my left-most display would show some significant screen tearing. This is with g-sync enabled, and the monitors registering as being in "g-sync mode".

If I switched to windowed mode the screen tear would go away and g-sync worked wonderfully, but everytime I went into full screen mode I would get screen tearing on just that one display.

That display is also the only display connected to the second GPU. The setup is connected in accordance with the geforce surround system configuration tool.

Any ideas/help would be appreciated! I haven't tested any games yet, but am perplexed by the presence of the screen tearing.


----------



## EnoTech

Hi Dkevox,

This is the issue I was having for weeks: 




Tried a new cable, didn't work. Cleaned my system of any dust. Didn't work. Replaced the PSU. No Go. Even went from Windows 10 back down to 7 using all sorts of older nvidia drivers and new. No luck.

My Fix: (and this is after having the issue for 2 weeks and today I've been going on almost 12 hours with out any issue)

ShopVac the crap out of the fins in the back of your monitor. (make sure its not powered) and BLOW air into the back of the monitor (not suck).

I'm guessing because I'm running at 144HZ w/ G-Sync and the monitor runs super hot as it is at the base near the logo that I may of had a layer of dust over some sort of chip that was over heating it enough to push it over the edge.

Also note my monitor would flicker more and more till the text went fuzzy(jagged) and then shut off. I'd restart and it would be back no problem. Held stable in BIOS just only died when doing some major gaming or even watching Netflix for a while.

So the issue you are having may very well be heat related on the monitor its-self. So give it a good blow (awkward) but its so worth it and no 20 bucks needed! So there is that =P

G'Luck! Hope that does the trick!


----------



## indy14

OK so I recently brought a Qnix 2710 (my first IPS panel).

Now i've been comparing it side-by-side with the PG278Q and i seem to like the ASUS better.

What's wrong with me?

Test: Watching 4K cliff jumps (at 1440p): 




I feel like i can see more details in the blacks on the TN, whereas on the IPS it's just blackness.

Is this an issue with IPS screens? Aren't they supposed to have better colors?


----------



## TheEnergy

Any common settings that are good for gaming? Have mine on "Warm" with "brightness 100" but don't know what you guys are using for gaming. Tried a tomshardware setting but they had brightness at 40 and that seemed to dim.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Any common settings that are good for gaming? Have mine on "Warm" with "brightness 100" but don't know what you guys are using for gaming. Tried a tomshardware setting but they had brightness at 40 and that seemed to dim.


Try these and adjust to your liking
Try PC monitors profile and these settings.
Monitor 35% brightness 50% contrast
Nvidia 50 brightness 60 contrast .75 gamma


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoTech*
> 
> Hi Dkevox,
> 
> ...
> 
> G'Luck! Hope that does the trick!


Thanks for this feedback!

So I wanted to follow up on this. Cause it was bugging the crap out of me that 1 of my g-sync displays was showing bad screen tear.

Anyway, this is what I found:
1) It wasn't a monitor issue, switched monitors and still did same thing.
2) I then suspected it was the second GPU, cause it was the single monitor connected to that GPU displaying the screen tear.
3) For **** sake I swapped SLI connectors back to what I had. I had just replaced the SLI connector a few weeks ago and thought just maybe that was the issue. No go.
4) I disabled surround and ran off just what I thought was the bad card, no screen tear. But 980ti is so powerful I couldn't get FPS's below like 45 lol, so was hard to test.
5) I disabled the 1st card with the switch on the mobo (love this RVE) and routed all 3 monitors to the second card (that I suspected was bad). I setup nvidia surround, and ran unigine heaven benchmark... no screen tear.
6) I disable 2nd card with switch on mobo, and routed all 3 monitors to first card. Setup nvidia surround and again no screen tear.
7) I ran 2 monitors off the second card, and 1 off the first card. This makes the second card the "primary" card. I ran nvidia surround and bad screen tear on the single monitor connected to the first card.

#$%^&

Finally I pull up tomb raider and metro last light video benchmarks. (I couldn't get 3Dmark11 to run in surround, only would run on 1 screen). No Screen Tear!

Well, F U unigine. Or maybe nvidia drivers. But a f*ck ton of time wasted over what wasn't an issue I could fix. Something with the unigine benchmarks just screws up when playing through the second connected card.


----------



## GRABibus

I have found my best settings to improve colors.

1/ Installation of "PC monitors" color icc profile => Available on this page : https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/

2/ NVIDIA control panel following settings :
- Luminosité (=brightness) => 50%
- Contrast => +60%
- Gamma => +0.8
- The parameter I circled in red (Sorry, it is in french) is 50% at default. With value at 65% => big color improvement.

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16050908041517369814213077.png


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I have found my best settings to improve colors.
> 
> 1/ Installation of "PC monitors" color icc profile => Available on this page : https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/
> 
> 2/ NVIDIA control panel following settings :
> - Luminosité (=brightness) => 50%
> - Contrast => +60%
> - Gamma => +0.8
> - The parameter I circled in red (Sorry, it is in french) is 50% at default. With value at 65% => big color improvement.
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16050908041517369814213077.png


Very similar to what I recommended 2 posts up ?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Very similar to what I recommended 2 posts up ?


Yes.
But the parameter which really improves a lot the color is the one I circled in red.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Yes.
> But the parameter which really improves a lot the color is the one I circled in red.


"Digital Vibrance"


----------



## sugalumps

Just won a bid on one of these second hand, looking forward to it arriving. Coming from a 1440p ips panel I hope the colors/viewing angles are not that bad. But I cant wait to try 144fps and g-sync!

Going to have to turn down alot of settings to achieve that fps with a single 980ti though


----------



## marn3us

Hello everybody, can the Displayport 1.2 on the GTX 780 handle 2560x1440 @144Hz?









I am not worried about gaming performance or whatever, I specifically need to know whether or not the Displaport 1.2 has enough bandwidth to run 1440p at 144Hz or I need DP 1.3.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hello everybody, can the Displayport 1.2 on the GTX 780 handle 2560x1440 @144Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not worried about gaming performance or whatever, I specifically need to know whether or not the Displaport 1.2 has enough bandwidth to run 1440p at 144Hz or I need DP 1.3.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It does. FYI all currently released cards are limited to DisplayPort 1.2 (or 1.2a I guess) or lower.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It does. FYI all currently released cards are limited to DisplayPort 1.2 (or 1.2a I guess) or lower.


Sweet, thank you very much!









+rep


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Just won a bid on one of these second hand, looking forward to it arriving. Coming from a 1440p ips panel I hope the colors/viewing angles are not that bad. But I cant wait to try 144fps and g-sync!
> 
> Going to have to turn down alot of settings to achieve that fps with a single 980ti though


Install PC monitors color icc profiles and set the NVIDIA color parameters in NVIDIA control panel as mentionned in my posts.

Brightness => 50%
Contrast => 60%
Gamma : +0.80
Digital vibrance => +65%

This has improved a lot colors for me.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Install PC monitors color icc profiles and set the NVIDIA color parameters in NVIDIA control panel as mentionned in my posts.
> 
> Brightness => 50%
> Contrast => 60%
> Gamma : +0.80
> Digital vibrance => +65%
> 
> This has improved a lot colors for me.


Thank you repped!

Arriving tomorrow, will be the first thing I do.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Thank you repped!
> 
> Arriving tomorrow, will be the first thing I do.


----------



## sugalumps

New monitor arrives, load up doom...... locked at 60fps, load up dark souls 3, locked at 60fps, only other game installed FFX locked at 30fps. Ayyyyyy pc gaming.

Colours and viewing angles are actualy really good for a TN panel after fixing the settings, expected worse. Favourite thing by far is the bezels of the monitor, so thin hnnnnnnnn.


----------



## saltedham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> New monitor arrives, load up doom...... locked at 60fps, load up dark souls 3, locked at 60fps, only other game installed FFX locked at 30fps. Ayyyyyy pc gaming.
> 
> Colours and viewing angles are actualy really good for a TN panel after fixing the settings, expected worse. Favourite thing by far is the bezels of the monitor, so thin hnnnnnnnn.


on first load up doom was locked to 60 fps for me too. turned vsync off in options, it defaulted to on. then need to exit and reload doom.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> on first load up doom was locked to 60 fps for me too. turned vsync off in options, it defaulted to on. then need to exit and reload doom.


Ye it's working at 144 now, get about 120 on average at max. It's like a different game at that fps, amazing.


----------



## Nosaer

Got my PG278Q today, 2 dead pixels..... one top left and bottom of screen so might keep it, not really sure yet. Coming from the PG279Q I have to say I enjoy this more for the most part, the IPS glow was driving me crazy on that monitor.

I'm not sure what is exactly about this monitor but compared to the PG279Q this looks grainy and weird on really light images. Does these 2 monitors use 2 different coatings? It's a bit distracting not going to lie but not nearly as bad as the IPS glow on the PG279Q.

Sigh seems like they refuse to make these monitors the beast that they should be, wish someone would come out with a nice monitor for around 1500, I'd buy it if it didn't have the problems like the Accer or the Asus is having.


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> Got my PG278Q today, 2 dead pixels..... one top left and bottom of screen so might keep it, not really sure yet. Coming from the PG279Q I have to say I enjoy this more for the most part, the IPS glow was driving me crazy on that monitor.
> 
> I'm not sure what is exactly about this monitor but compared to the PG279Q this looks grainy and weird on really light images. Does these 2 monitors use 2 different coatings? It's a bit distracting not going to lie but not nearly as bad as the IPS glow on the PG279Q.
> 
> Sigh seems like they refuse to make these monitors the beast that they should be, wish someone would come out with a nice monitor for around 1500, I'd buy it if it didn't have the problems like the Accer or the Asus is having.


For anyone of you guys claiming dead pixels, did anyone of you try this website yet?
http://www.jscreenfix.com/

I had little black dot on the top right of my PG278Q, I thought it was a dead pixel. I actually blew on the dot and ran that little test thing and it dissapeared, so I don't know if it was actually dust or a stuck pixel (damn) but yeah, seems like I have no dots on my monitor anymore.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> For anyone of you guys claiming dead pixels, did anyone of you try this website yet?
> http://www.jscreenfix.com/
> 
> I had little black dot on the top right of my PG278Q, I thought it was a dead pixel. I actually blew on the dot and ran that little test thing and it dissapeared, so I don't know if it was actually dust or a stuck pixel (damn) but yeah, seems like I have no dots on my monitor anymore.


I guess I should be more specific since no ones a mind reader huh?

The pixels on my monitor are dark pixels, the solution you suggested is for bright pixels which maybe stuck as a green blue or red. Mines is black and there's no solution to this that's reasonable

Anyone know why they choose to use a heavier AG coating on the PG278Q then the PG279Q? is it a TN thing or something because this monitor is being held back so much because of it. The AG coating on the PG279Q is much lighter then this


----------



## un4givn85

So my swift died last week.
White/grey screen no matter what I did.
Contacted ASUS, they immediately said send it in.
I said are you paying for shipping, because my warranty book says free 2-way shipping.
They never said anything, but later that day, I get a shipping label from Fed-Ex.
I was shocked and very happy.
I have heard horror stories about ASUS customer service, including my own experience previously, but this is good service!


----------



## Descadent

i've had 3 of these for almost 2 years now. my middle one now has the scan line issues that I can't get to away. it's been 4 weeks and 2 days of fighting with asus on the issue. they have no pg278q or pg279q for advanced rma(though 2 of those weeks they claimed they did but due to "internal errors" never sent them to me. I have been going back and forth with them for over a month now.

What a nightmare.

not sure I'll ever buy another asus product ever again...(it's multiple laptops been using their mobos and monitors for like 15 years) I've talked to 4 bosses and so many crappy tech support people, so tired of dealing with them.

Customer service is just filled with 9-5'ers who give zero ****s. They are just collecting a paycheck.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i've had 3 of these for almost 2 years now. my middle one now has the scan line issues that I can't get to away. it's been 4 weeks and 2 days of fighting with asus on the issue. they have no pg278q or pg279q for advanced rma(though 2 of those weeks they claimed they did but due to "internal errors" never sent them to me. I have been going back and forth with them for over a month now.
> 
> What a nightmare.
> 
> not sure I'll ever buy another asus product ever again...(it's multiple laptops been using their mobos and monitors for like 15 years) I've talked to 4 bosses and so many crappy tech support people, so tired of dealing with them.
> 
> Customer service is just filled with 9-5'ers who give zero ****s. They are just collecting a paycheck.


If only LG or Samsung would get into the gaming monitor business and come out with a BA 1440p 144hz monitor.... wouldn't even care if it costed alot. Or EVGA....


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Install PC monitors color icc profiles and set the NVIDIA color parameters in NVIDIA control panel as mentionned in my posts.
> 
> Brightness => 50%
> Contrast => 60%
> Gamma : +0.80
> Digital vibrance => +65%
> 
> This has improved a lot colors for me.


What's the point in using pc monitors color profile when the nvidia one just over writes it anyway, I can only switch between either using their profile or the nvidia settings.


----------



## Dienz

I think the only NVidia color setting I changed was the brightness; I set it to 45%. Doing so eliminated an awful 'edging' I would see in many of my wallpapers - such as lens flares not fading into darker areas; the color would just drop off completely. Color, Contrast, Gamma, Vibrance are all default values.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> If only LG or Samsung would get into the gaming monitor business...


Soon.








http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#lg.display_144hz


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> If only LG or Samsung would get into the gaming monitor business...
> 
> 
> 
> Soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/35.htm#lg.display_144hz
Click to expand...

Nice / Interesting ... +R








But it won't be that soon, mid 2017







b
Better late than never, but by then we may be seeing OLED









AND they better come with a "glossy" version!


----------



## invectus

its a nice monitor indeed, nice specs, cleans looks and everything... But...

Personally i can't use the G-SYNC function. It causes to much eye strain and i get a light headache on my left eye ball, weird I know.. Perhaps it's because I spend to much time playing dota. But I can notice the eye strain just after an hour or two(100-144hz tested) . Is it suppose to be like this? I therefore choose ULMB which almost has the same effect as GSYNC in terms of smoothness but no eye strain at all that i can notice.

But i have a new PROBLEM with my monitor i recently followed @GRABibus advice with settings and ICC profile. It worked great, in ULMD thou i had a hard time getting the colors and depth I wanted. ULMD is just a weird setting isnt it, flips everything upside down. After this i reinstalled Windows 10 completly (due to system problems not monitor related) and now all of a sudden 70% of my screen is blurry text. 30% on the left side still looks good as it used too, whyyyy?? it drives me crazy.
I have tried guru3d graphic driver uninstaller in safe mode but nothing helps. Ive tried reinstalling ICC profiles and resetting monitor to default but nothing helps. Any idéas? I've read about blurry text problems here and on other forums. Is this a RMA screen im dealing with or what?

Screen production date: May2015, serial F5LMQS132102


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> its a nice monitor indeed, nice specs, cleans looks and everything... But...
> 
> Personally i can't use the G-SYNC function. It causes to much eye strain and i get a light headache on my left eye ball, weird I know.. Perhaps it's because I spend to much time playing dota. But I can notice the eye strain just after an hour or two(100-144hz tested) . Is it suppose to be like this? I therefore choose ULMB which almost has the same effect as GSYNC in terms of smoothness but no eye strain at all that i can notice.


Sounds backwards. ULMB causes flickering which leads to eye strain and headaches. All G-SYNC does is sync the refresh rate to the frame rate, thus removing all tearing. I don't see anything about it that can cause strain or fatigue.

ULMB and G-SYNC don't have a similar effect at all; G-SYNC removes tearing while ULMB removes motion blur but does nothing for tearing.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> Personally i can't use the G-SYNC function. It causes to much eye strain and i get a light headache on my left eye ball, weird I know.. Perhaps it's because I spend to much time playing dota. But I can notice the eye strain just after an hour or two(100-144hz tested) . Is it suppose to be like this? I therefore choose ULMB which almost has the same effect as GSYNC in terms of smoothness but no eye strain at all that i can notice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds backwards. ULMB causes flickering which leads to eye strain and headaches. All G-SYNC does is sync the refresh rate to the frame rate, thus removing all tearing. I don't see anything about it that can cause strain or fatigue.
> 
> ULMB and G-SYNC don't have a similar effect at all; G-SYNC removes tearing while ULMB removes motion blur but does nothing for tearing.


I don't see any reason G-Sync would cause eye strain either. I use it any time I game and haven't experienced anything like that. I guess it's possible that G-Sync isn't functioning properly on your particular monitor.


----------



## invectus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds backwards. ULMB causes flickering which leads to eye strain and headaches. All G-SYNC does is sync the refresh rate to the frame rate, thus removing all tearing. I don't see anything about it that can cause strain or fatigue.
> 
> ULMB and G-SYNC don't have a similar effect at all; G-SYNC removes tearing while ULMB removes motion blur but does nothing for tearing.


Okay now im really confused







I think the monitor is broken. I cant run 144 hz at all at the moment gsync on/off. It just flickers everywhere.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> Okay now im really confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the monitor is broken. I cant run 144 hz at all at the moment gsync on/off. It just flickers everywhere.


It probably is broken. The only thing that can cause flicker is ULMB, but it isn't easily visible at 120 Hz. Have you tried unplugging the power cord from it and plugging it back in?


----------



## sugalumps

Getting really bad eye strain with this seriously, can only play for like 20 minutes at a time.

I think it's because it's a TN panel, it cant be because it's to bright only got it at 30 brightness with the pcmonitors icc profile and nvidia settings at 50 Brightness, 60 Contrast, 0.75 Gamma..

I can go back to my ips and play for hours but this just gives me awful eye strain.

How far have you all got your monitor on your desk from you, and at what height. Is it better to have the monitor lower down and angled up towards you or higher and straight on towards your eyes.


----------



## orion933

Hello there !

I want to know if my monitor is acting normal:

Here a video i made : 




As you can see when I look at my screen from the top some parts turn purple-ish ... and when im like in front of it everything is ok.

Someone have an idea?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> Hello there !
> 
> I want to know if my monitor is acting normal:
> 
> Here a video i made :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see when I look at my screen from the top some parts turn purple-ish ... and when im like in front of it everything is ok.
> 
> Someone have an idea?


That's normal mate... lol, you're not supposed to look at it that way, it's a TN.


----------



## roamin

Hey there, add me to the list of owners, got one of these gifted to me last night by a very good friend and all i can say is wow, i love it.

gsync is working beautifully and all my games are looking super smooth now.

to others who have flickering issues, i too also had them. once i turned off vsync in the nvidia control panel and also turned it off in all my games i no longer have flickering.
i thought i had turned it off but after double checking it, it was still on. make sure gsync is on for full screen only and vsync is off in the nvidia control panel and also in all your games!

i run this on 2x titans in sli and it runs really well!


----------



## chrisafguy

Hello all.

This is my first post here as I just recently got my PC built after waiting for the GTX 1080's to drop.



Core i7 6700K
Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3600
Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7
GTX 1080 SLI

And of course, the Asus ROG Swift monitor.

All is well with the monitor except one issue. Whenever I adjust the monitor for height or viewing angle, the monitor flickers off and then comes back on. I'm wondering if the displayport cable is bad or if the displayport on the back of the monitor is the issue.


----------



## Ergates

Just got my PG279Q today - is there even an owner's club topic? Couldn't find one.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Just got my PG279Q today - is there even an owner's club topic? Couldn't find one.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Getting really bad eye strain with this seriously, can only play for like 20 minutes at a time.
> 
> I think it's because it's a TN panel, it cant be because it's to bright only got it at 30 brightness with the pcmonitors icc profile and nvidia settings at 50 Brightness, 60 Contrast, 0.75 Gamma..
> 
> I can go back to my ips and play for hours but this just gives me awful eye strain.
> 
> How far have you all got your monitor on your desk from you, and at what height. Is it better to have the monitor lower down and angled up towards you or higher and straight on towards your eyes.


From using various IPS gaming monitors and the PG278Q, only difference I notice is a very slight gamma shift and a slight heavier AG coating,

I sit maybe 1 foot or a foot and half away from the monitor with the monitor nearly at about a 91 92 degree angel, assuming I'm sitting correctly my eyes are at the middle point between the middle and the top of the monitor.l

From my experience a number of things can cause refresh rate to go out of wack. sometimes game drivers crashes or stops working properly and I get bad frame intervals / big frame rate swings which cause eyestrain even if my refresh rate is between 70 -144. Sometimes my multi monitor set up messes up video driver, or running in windowed full screen ect


----------



## Deska

Anyone try to remove that awful AG coating on this monitor? I think that AG hold this monitor badly


----------



## OverK1LL

Interference from a lighter with electric igniter. Either that or maybe the monitor has some sort of ambient light sensor?






Weird! Going to try it on the PG348Q tonight when I get home from work.

Nothing wrong with it, just thought I would share - I've never seen interference like that before

*UPDATE*

So I've been having issues with these monitors for a few weeks (since even before the lighter discovery) and it has gotten much worse. TURNS OUT IT IS *NOT* THE MONITOR.

I've been experiencing "No Signal" errors, flickering, vertical artifacting/blurring (hard to describe what is looks like - white vertical lines and double image), system freezes and crashes!

After lots of troubleshooting, one day my phone was under my monitor laying on the (aftermarket) display port cable. My phone rang and the computer crashed.

Turns out that the Cable Matters "Display Port" cable was causing all of these issues. I found someone else on Amazon's reviews who had the same exact problem. Unfortunately because I'm using three of these monitors the included cables are not long enough.

Swapped cables and haven't had a problem since.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Swapped cables and haven't had a problem since.


Hi,

To which DP cables have you switched. Can you please post link?

Thanks


----------



## sebna

Hi,

I just started my Swift for the very first time and it has red tint to it... whites are pinkish / reddish so are the blues and grays well all colours are tinted









I am trying to establish if it is a video card or screen (or combination) as both are new but it is same via iGPU and 1080GTX so it may point to the screen not the card.

Anyway does anyone have experienced this with his screen? The easiest to spot it is to open paint with white backdrop. It should be white not pinkish. You can put one edge of printer paper against the white in paint app. They should be of same "type", pinkish tint will be easy to recognize with this comparison (however it has to be done in natural lighting).

Cheers


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> To which DP cables have you switched. Can you please post link?
> 
> Thanks


I only temporarily switched to the DP cables that came with the monitors. Only problem is I need 15 feet to get them to reach through my desk and ergotron mounts. So right now I've got my rig squished between my middle monitor so the cables can reach the left and right monitors. NOT ideal.

I've emailed Cable Matters but I do not think they will be able to offer a solution.

I have found that L-COM has a VESA certified 5m cable. Their website only states a resolution of 1080. I called and they are looking into see if that cable could actually support [email protected]

*Is anyone able to use a 5m/15foot cable with these monitors?!*


----------



## Kindred1

i have someone selling me this monitor for 500 cad about 380 usd should i take it ? monitor has 2 years of use already but looks excellent not convinced yet tho


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindred1*
> 
> i have someone selling me this monitor for 500 cad about 380 usd should i take it ? monitor has 2 years of use already but looks excellent not convinced yet tho


Why are you not convinced? Its for you so we cant say to get it or not but you already are not convinced so id say dont do it. I love mine though. Sweet monitor


----------



## Kindred1

well because im running a yamakasi 30" IPS and i havent actually seen the swift in person yet


----------



## kalleklovn12

Is it possible to update the firmware? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Is it possible to update the firmware? Can't find it anywhere.


Not user upgradeable.....


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> I only temporarily switched to the DP cables that came with the monitors. Only problem is I need 15 feet to get them to reach through my desk and ergotron mounts. So right now I've got my rig squished between my middle monitor so the cables can reach the left and right monitors. NOT ideal.
> 
> I've emailed Cable Matters but I do not think they will be able to offer a solution.
> 
> I have found that L-COM has a VESA certified 5m cable. Their website only states a resolution of 1080. I called and they are looking into see if that cable could actually support [email protected]
> 
> *Is anyone able to use a 5m/15foot cable with these monitors?!*


UPDATE:

Turns out Cable Matters can't help and the L-COM is in fact only capable of 1080. I've sent DisplayPort.org an emial, but I didn't get a response back - not holding my breath.

I wish I could find a cable that works.


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Turns out Cable Matters can't help and the L-COM is in fact only capable of 1080. I've sent DisplayPort.org an emial, but I didn't get a response back - not holding my breath.
> 
> I wish I could find a cable that works.


Did you try Asus support?
I'm sure many others have asked the same question


----------



## sebna

Please keep us posted.

Thanks!


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just started my Swift for the very first time and it has red tint to it... whites are pinkish / reddish so are the blues and grays well all colours are tinted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to establish if it is a video card or screen (or combination) as both are new but it is same via iGPU and 1080GTX so it may point to the screen not the card.
> 
> Anyway does anyone have experienced this with his screen? The easiest to spot it is to open paint with white backdrop. It should be white not pinkish. You can put one edge of printer paper against the white in paint app. They should be of same "type", pinkish tint will be easy to recognize with this comparison (however it has to be done in natural lighting).
> 
> Cheers


Have you checked the image settings in the on screen menu?


----------



## sebna

Thanks for the replay.

I have checked the settings. Not much there. It is true for all temperature profiles, both built in and custom (with custom I can of course make it greenish or blueish instead of redish but there is no way to calibrate white to be white as when it is supposed to be white it has red tint...).


----------



## bruhv

Hello everyone,

As of yesterday I am an owner of the ASUS ROG Swift PG2790. However I am looking for a longer displayport cable. I bought a DP 1.2 cable with 3 metres length, however it is only working and displaying 24hz, so I guess the cable is pretty bad.

Anyone know which cable is suitable for the job (1440 @ 165hz) ?

Thanks!


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> As of yesterday I am an owner of the ASUS ROG Swift PG2790. However I am looking for a longer displayport cable. I bought a DP 1.2 cable with 3 metres length, however it is only working and displaying 24hz, so I guess the cable is pretty bad.
> 
> Anyone know which cable is suitable for the job (1440 @ 165hz) ?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there!

I've been having the same problem with 5 meter legnths (See post here)

According to DisplayPort.org there are 3m cables that work:



Specifically the DPCAMM-3

*HOWEVER* according to the manufacture, LCOM it does not support 2560x1440 at 144hz! It supposts 1080p. I confirmed that with an L-COM rep via email.

I do have a confirmation from Cable Matters that one of their 3m DP cables are capable of 2560x1440 @ 144hz:



*NOTE: *Cable Matters states that it **SHOULD** work.

*LONG STORY SHORT- *Manufacturers are pushing the limits of the bandwidth capable on current DP revisions. The consumer wants higher resolutions and higher refresh rates but VESA DisplayPort just can't keep up. It is all fine an dandy if you have one monitor or if your computer is an arm's reach away. Forget it if you have two or more monitors or want to route cables out of sight. This "problem" only effects a small portion of the consumers, however I'd surmise that unless a cable with higher bandwidth is released, enthusiasts will not see a 4K at 100hz or more anytime soon - even with short cable lengths. I'd love someone with more knowledge and evidence to state otherwise.


----------



## Nosaer

Just started noticing this recently, When I play OW my goes from 132-142 but nothing in between this range. Is this a normal thing for the monitor to do or perhaps this is a driver problem?


----------



## bruhv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> As of yesterday I am an owner of the ASUS ROG Swift PG2790. However I am looking for a longer displayport cable. I bought a DP 1.2 cable with 3 metres length, however it is only working and displaying 24hz, so I guess the cable is pretty bad.
> 
> Anyone know which cable is suitable for the job (1440 @ 165hz) ?
> 
> Thanks!


Just want to let everyone know that this cable works:



3m DP 1.2


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhv*
> 
> Just want to let everyone know that this cable works:
> 
> 
> 
> 3m DP 1.2


Awesome! Any problems with interference?


----------



## bruhv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Awesome! Any problems with interference?


Nope, works flawlessly


----------



## Dogeared2

Hey guys

My Asus ROG Swift PG278Q has been perfect, but unfortunately I have two tiny bugs that have crawled inside the screen and died, just at eye height.

Any ideas on how I can get these out would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## donaldduck2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogeared2*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> My Asus ROG Swift PG278Q has been perfect, but unfortunately I have two tiny bugs that have crawled inside the screen and died, just at eye height.
> 
> Any ideas on how I can get these out would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


send it back!
How could you use it with corpses in it??
XD

Quote if you like to be replied.


----------



## Dogeared2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogeared2*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> My Asus ROG Swift PG278Q has been perfect, but unfortunately I have two tiny bugs that have crawled inside the screen and died, just at eye height.
> 
> Any ideas on how I can get these out would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Good plan. Unfortunately I'm having a big argument with Asus - they agreed to take it back, but only if I have proof of purchase - a Paypal receipt is not good enough apparently. (Their warranty says if there is no proof of purchase then the warranty starts at the date of manufacture)

They also tell me the monitor has a German warranty and to send it there! But Asus support in Germany won't deal with me as I am in the UK.

Stuck.


----------



## Dogeared2

btw the trim around the edge seems loose, I can push the screen in and out, and that is how they got in.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogeared2*
> 
> Good plan. Unfortunately I'm having a big argument with Asus - they agreed to take it back, but only if I have proof of purchase - a Paypal receipt is not good enough apparently. (Their warranty says if there is no proof of purchase then the warranty starts at the date of manufacture)
> 
> They also tell me the monitor has a German warranty and to send it there! But Asus support in Germany won't deal with me as I am in the UK.
> 
> Stuck.


ASUS products are usually "Golden"...But if you have technical issues, you are stuck with their after sales...


----------



## Dogeared2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> ASUS products are usually "Golden"...But if you have technical issues, you are stuck with their after sales...


Perseverance paid off in the end - they accepted the RMA!


----------



## Unnatural

Hello, I already own a PG278Q, and I'm looking for a secondary display with same resolution, roughly same size (I'm still unsure if I'll stack them horizontally or vertically) and possibly similar color/brightness/etc. I'm even considering buying a second one, but would gladly save some money








Any advice?


----------



## HonoredShadow

Unnatural where you from? If you're from the uk you can buy mine! Lol. I'm after a VA instead.


----------



## Unnatural

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Unnatural where you from? If you're from the uk you can buy mine! Lol. I'm after a VA instead.


Lol, thanks for the offer, but I'm from Italy


----------



## OGM3X

Just picked this monitor up tonight so far so good !


----------



## Falkentyne

Are people still suffering from Inversion Artifact issues?
If this monitor has a "sharpness" adjustment, what happens to the inversion artifacts if you set sharpness to the lowest possible value ?


----------



## OGM3X

Well after going through six different monitors from other manufactures I have to say I finally found THE MONITOR !!! This monitor is the ONE I am happy to say


----------



## sav4

Anyone having issues with gsync working in games ?
My frames are going way over the refresh rate


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Anyone having issues with gsync working in games ?
> My frames are going way over the refresh rate


I am having the exact same issue. I am getting FPS much, much higher than the refresh rate. Any ideas?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> ASUS products are usually "Golden"...But if you have technical issues, you are lost.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I am having the exact same issue. I am getting FPS much, much higher than the refresh rate. Any ideas?


Do you have Vsynch or Fastsynch enabled in Nvidia CP ?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Do you have Vsynch or Fastsynch enabled in Nvidia CP ?


No vsync not sure about fast sync.
I did read that vsync works when the frames go above but shouldn't gsync put a frame limit on


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> No vsync not sure about fast sync.
> I did read that vsync works when the frames go above but shouldn't gsync put a frame limit on


If you have Vsynch "off", then if your computer is able to do it, you can have more fps than refresh rate monitor. That is normal.
If you have Vsynch "on", then you Will have Max fps=refresh rate.

Gsynch only works when fps are below refresh rate


----------



## GRABibus

And if you have Fastsynch "on", it is Like Vsynch "off", but With no tearing Beyond refresh rate


----------



## sav4

Ah ok I will have a look tonight and play around with it thanks for the help


----------



## OGM3X

How can you tell when your monitor was manufactured ? There is no manufacture date on the box ?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> How can you tell when your monitor was manufactured ? There is no manufacture date on the box ?


Pretty sure it is lower right hand side of the monitor there is a sticker with it on it rotate the monitor and you will see it


----------



## m4gg0t

I've been using this monitor for almost a year. I always feel like the monitor is always slanted at an angle no matter how i adjust it left or right, always feel like the monitor is not flat facing me and its really annoying.


----------



## Leopardi

So how is this new PG278QR different to PG278Q?


----------



## quovadis123

Damned good question. I had no idea there was a 8QR version. I thought they went directly to the IPS panel of the 9Q


----------



## jassilamba

Just wanted to stop by and say hi, I will be getting my Swift tonight after I leave work. Already have a couple 1440P monitors (60Hz), and can't wait to get a 144Hz, panel and finally have my 2 x 1070s do more than just sit and not do much.


----------



## ace1991

Hey guys! So I put a decently sized scratch on my Swift about two weeks ago while moving, but the panel itself is unharmed. I called ASUS and they want about $500 to replace the matte screen cover (lol). Is this something I can replace myself? There's no information about doing this sort of thing online, and ASUS said they don't sell these parts to the consumer. As a side note, if someone on this forum wanted to do it for me I'd totally ship it to you and pay you. Regardless, is this kind of replacement (just the matte screen cover) possible to do easily? I'm wondering if I can buy some sort of generic 27 inch screen cover (glossy, perhaps?) and throw it in there.

Image of the scratch: http://i.imgur.com/MaVBC8h.jpg Note that the color distortion is due to my camera.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Well I think my, up until now, nearly flawless panel is dying on me that I purchased back in Sept 2014. I started getting heavy vertical interlacing while playing a game completely out of the blue, followed by what I assume was the backlight flickering. I tried swapping out display port cables and a few reboots but no luck. Now even on my desktop, the fonts all look very odd and they fade in and out of focus. The problem vanishes when I move the window over to my 2nd display, so it's clearly an issue with my Swift itself and not some driver/OS bug. Any ideas or is my display on its deathbed?


R.I.P.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace1991*
> 
> Hey guys! So I put a decently sized scratch on my Swift about two weeks ago while moving, but the panel itself is unharmed. I called ASUS and they want about $500 to replace the matte screen cover (lol). Is this something I can replace myself? There's no information about doing this sort of thing online, and ASUS said they don't sell these parts to the consumer. As a side note, if someone on this forum wanted to do it for me I'd totally ship it to you and pay you. Regardless, is this kind of replacement (just the matte screen cover) possible to do easily? I'm wondering if I can buy some sort of generic 27 inch screen cover (glossy, perhaps?) and throw it in there.
> 
> Image of the scratch: http://i.imgur.com/MaVBC8h.jpg Note that the color distortion is due to my camera.


Seems you have scratched only the AG coating so your best bet is to remove it and you will have even better image







Really don't know the purpose of these, monitors looks much better without them and reflections are no issue - at lest for me and I'm picky as hell. I have no coating on my Qnix (glossy) and the picture is briliant. There are some tutorials on the web so you may have to check them. In worst case you break the polarizer but I couldn't live with that scratch anyway. Good luck.


----------



## jassilamba

As of 7PM yesterday, I'm a proud owner of a PG278Q. Got it used for a pretty decent price ($250), came with a 3 year replacement plan that is transferable. Screen is flawless, and man love how smooth it feels.

With that said, I'm struggling to get used to the colors, as I can't seem to get it calibrated to look right. I tried the profile that is in the first post, and that did make it better. Are there any other popular profiles that are out there, or what are the most common settings that are recommended. Coming from an IPS, my eyes are just hurting.


----------



## ace1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you have scratched only the AG coating so your best bet is to remove it and you will have even better image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't know the purpose of these, monitors looks much better without them and reflections are no issue - at lest for me and I'm picky as hell. I have no coating on my Qnix (glossy) and the picture is briliant. There are some tutorials on the web so you may have to check them. In worst case you break the polarizer but I couldn't live with that scratch anyway. Good luck.


How thick is this coating? From what I can tell I've scratched the plastic cover itself, not just whatever coating is on the cover in front of the LCD panel.

Here is another picture:


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace1991*
> 
> How thick is this coating? From what I can tell I've scratched the plastic cover itself, not just whatever coating is on the cover in front of the LCD panel.
> 
> Here is another picture:


Well it's hard to say from the photo. Coating is pretty thin, I suppose around 0.1 - 0.2mm. If you scratched the glass then there is no help obviously but it's maybe worth a try.


----------



## ace1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Well it's hard to say from the photo. Coating is pretty thin, I suppose around 0.1 - 0.2mm. If you scratched the glass then there is no help obviously but it's maybe worth a try.


It's pretty hard to tell for me, too. I'd imagine the glass would crack? Who knows.


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace1991*
> 
> It's pretty hard to tell for me, too. I'd imagine the glass would crack? Who knows.


Yes, I think the glass would crack and you would see that clearly. Can you see image under that scratch ?


----------



## ace1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misiak*
> 
> Yes, I think the glass would crack and you would see that clearly. Can you see image under that scratch ?


As in, can I see whatever is displaying on the screen underneath the scratch? From what I can tell, yes. It isn't black at the site of scratch or anything like that. I'll look at it more closely tonight. I've sent a PM to a user named CallSignVega, who from what I gather is famous for removing AG coating from monitors and have offered to pay him for his services.


----------



## quovadis123

I thought the new PG279Q was IPS?
It's AHVA?


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I thought the new PG279Q was IPS?
> It's AHVA?


AHVA - AU Optronics
PLS - Samsung
IPS - LG


----------



## quovadis123

Are all 3 subject to back light bleed?


----------



## abdidas

I just got this monitor, the white looks a bit yellow but so far I don't see any dead pixel.

Any advice on how to adjust? a good lcd testing tool would be nice?


----------



## sav4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sav4*
> 
> Try these and adjust to your liking
> Try PC monitors profile and these settings.
> Monitor 35% brightness 50% contrast
> Nvidia 50 brightness 60 contrast .75 gamma


----------



## m4gg0t

I have finally found the issue with my screen seeming not flat. As the monitor is stored in the box and faces down, the edges of the monitor bends due to the weight from the middle. I look at the monitor from the top I can see that the edges bend towards the back. Wondering if this is allowed to be replaced.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> I just got this monitor, the white looks a bit yellow but so far I don't see any dead pixel.
> 
> Any advice on how to adjust? a good lcd testing tool would be nice?


I would agree on the screen being a little yellow as well (coming from an IPS screen). Btw, I feel that the whites are less yellow under the "Normal" color setting (B - 25, C - 40 for reference)


----------



## volgrim

Hi everyone !

Ive became a owner of new PG279Q switf. Unboxed all thing and turned on, unluckly new gpu is coming tomorrow so i cant get make it work on my R9 280x but this is not the issue !

Turned ON panel just to check if things works.
Turned up the brightness and turning off lights in room and i see this


http://imgur.com/pPdMo


Should i return it or am i overreacting after tons of sh#t ive read about defects of PG279Q ?

pleas help


----------



## misiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volgrim*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> 
> Ive became a owner of new PG279Q switf. Unboxed all thing and turned on, unluckly new gpu is coming tomorrow so i cant get make it work on my R9 280x but this is not the issue !
> 
> Turned ON panel just to check if things works.
> Turned up the brightness and turning off lights in room and i see this
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/pPdMo
> 
> 
> Should i return it or am i overreacting after tons of sh#t ive read about defects of PG279Q ?
> 
> pleas help


No you are not, the bleed in right corner is really bad but the left side is not much better :-/ I think yo got a lemon, what manufacture date is this one ? I would rather look for Acer, much less issues with bleeding.


----------



## paulkemp

Helloes everyone. I got the PG278Q*R*, the model with an R at the end, on a black Friday sale here in Norway. Coupled with a generous return policy.

How is it? Today, how happy are people with the PG278Q? Are there any differences besides the OC potential up to 165hz on the R version?

I see that the R model also features more input connections.


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Helloes everyone. I got the PG278Q*R*, the model with an R at the end, on a black Friday sale here in Norway. Coupled with a generous return policy.
> 
> How is it? Today, how happy are people with the PG278Q? Are there any differences besides the OC potential up to 165hz on the R version?
> 
> I see that the R model also features more input connections.


Where did u get it? Netonet? When I woke up all where gone ;(


----------



## justnvc

.


----------



## dmbr

Was having troubles with Gsync not auto-activating for games I'd set to use it--only fix was to change the refresh rate then cancel applying the changes. Permanently fixed it by replacing the DisplayPort cable with one from Blue Jeans Cables









https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi-cables/index.htm


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Where did u get it? Netonet? When I woke up all where gone ;(


Yelp, I ordered super early, but I don't know if ill actually get it though. No in stock it says.


----------



## OGM3X

Frys Electronics had the PG278Q for $499 today


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Where did u get it? Netonet? When I woke up all where gone ;(


Now I have canceled the order and gotten a Dell S2417dg in stead. I have very limited space on my desk and love Dell monitors. And the monitor will ship next week. Same price.


----------



## Psycrow

I just got it today

What is the best calibration setup ?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it today
> 
> What is the best calibration setup ?


The monitor has an excellent default setup, and every panel is different so this may be something you really should only do if its noticeably a problem for you.


----------



## Psycrow

Hi

I just got the PG279Q and i know its 2560 x 1440 but i would like to
have my desktop on 1920 x 1080 due the the size of desktop becomes to small for me look at.

I also know i can adjust the dpi to 125 % - 150 % or user mode. But that makes the desktop ugly to look at if you ask me.

When i set my screen på 1920 x 1080 then either i get a small desktop with black boarders around it or i get a fullscreen desktop that looks blurry and not very clear.

I am using the display port cable with the "D "sign on it next to HDMI output.

And my gfx cards are nvidia gtx 970 sli

So at the moment im using 2560 x 1440 165 hz and dpi 124 %
and i adjusted the windows text to font size 11 rather than 10, but it dosent look pretty compared to what i had before with my samsung 60 hz 27"

How can i use 1920-1080 again ?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just got the PG279Q and i know its 2560 x 1440 but i would like to
> have my desktop on 1920 x 1080 due the the size of desktop becomes to small for me look at.
> 
> I also know i can adjust the dpi to 125 % - 150 % or user mode. But that makes the desktop ugly to look at if you ask me.
> 
> When i set my screen på 1920 x 1080 then either i get a small desktop with black boarders around it or i get a fullscreen desktop that looks blurry and not very clear.
> 
> I am using the display port cable with the "D "sign on it next to HDMI output.
> 
> And my gfx cards are nvidia gtx 970 sli
> 
> So at the moment im using 2560 x 1440 165 hz and dpi 124 %
> and i adjusted the windows text to font size 11 rather than 10, but it dosent look pretty compared to what i had before with my samsung 60 hz 27"
> 
> How can i use 1920-1080 again ?


check this site out, you might find 1080p best settings right here - Interpolation and Upscale section

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-pg278q/


----------



## Psycrow

That is kind of a downer for me...that i cant use my good old 1920 x 1080..The best sulotion is to use the DPI scaling in windows to 124 % and increase the font size to 11 or 12 from the 10
But im a perfectionist and its buggering me alot ...shame on you Asus...


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> That is kind of a downer for me...that i cant use my good old 1920 x 1080..The best sulotion is to use the DPI scaling in windows to 124 % and increase the font size to 11 or 12 from the 10
> But im a perfectionist and its buggering me alot ...shame on you Asus...


The fault is yours and not ASUS. You bought a 1440p panel, scaling to 1080p will never be good.

If you want 1080p buy another screen. That's the harsh truth of the matter.


----------



## Psycrow

Sorry to ask again but is this screen bleeding normal ?
I tested it with a complete black picture in a dark room

unspecified.jpg 102k .jpg file


Is it screen bleeding or IPS glow ?


----------



## Psycrow

Hi again i was just wondering what screen settings or calibrations people use ?
And also assuming you all run 2560 x 1440 how much dpi did you set desktop to 125 % or using 100 % very small text and icons ?


----------



## boredgunner

If using Windows scaling, turn it off for games since it ruins them. Most people use 100%, text and icons aren't that small on 27" 2560 x 1440. I can't help with picture settings though, I use a different 27" 1440p monitor so I just came in to say that.


----------



## Baasha

What are these monitors going for now? I'm thinking of selling mine but not sure yet.


----------



## Psycrow

I payed 900 $ for mine in Denmark ( The ****ty and pricy land )

So 125% dpi scaling in desktop ruins games becaue thay also gets scaled ??


----------



## Stiven122

I got my PG279Q a few days ago, I was absolutely amazed how little BLB there was, but now I found out there seems to be a more yellow tint to the whites the further left I look on the screen.
It's really minimal tbh, but it's there and it annoys me. I'm not sure if I should RMA it and get another as I feel it might end up with bad BLB on the replacement. Is the yellow tint something that's normal for the PG279Q? Is there any way at all to fix it without sending it back for a replacement? My model is from an August batch btw.


----------



## Psycrow

HA! Welcome to the clup for bad IPS screens lol ( No ofence )

Roll the pistol its russian roulette..RMA it and get a worse screen..roll the dice..rince and repeat until you get crazy from doing it..thats how this pay for broken crap world works today.
You can even risk to get a screen someone used as toilet and cleaned it and returned it to the shop to get another..


----------



## elf42o

yeah I recently purchased a PG279Q and exchanged it due to excess BLB so the new one I received the BLB isn't really any better to be honest, now the store only has 1 panel left and am thinking to go in and exchange it one last time and hope i get lucky?? Yes, you're right it is like playing the panel lottery with ASUS company when it comes to getting a perfect IPS panel with almost none-zero BLB and glow and 0 dead pixels.


http://imgur.com/RYQXr

 here is a perfect example of BLB. Asus QC team needs to step their game up a lot!


----------



## Psycrow

Ok if thats ur screen than its worse than mine.


----------



## elf42o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Ok if thats ur screen than its worse than mine.


Yes that is my screen and I am not pleased with the results at all. I took it with an iphone 6S no flash, completly dark room, HDR off. I am going to be going back to MicroCenter tomorrow and making a return to get my money back and will maybe take a bit further drive to Frys Electorics to go grab a monitor from there since MicroCenter doesn't have anymore in stock currently. I really hope I will get lucky this time. Asus QC team needs to do a much better job and picking the good from the bad.


----------



## Kade7596

Just picked up a new, unopened ASUS PG278Q from NewEgg to pair with a GTX 1070. Bought it for what felt like a steal at $515~ish after rebates. Unfortunately, it's not perfect. I'm considering returning it to NewEgg immediately, but I'm concerned about the possibility of getting one that's worse.

While I'm sure it was there the entire time, I didn't notice it for the first few hours...

There is a _tiny_, not-quite-one-pixel-sized _bright, white dot_ in the lower-right quadrant of the display. It's _extremely_ visible on bright, solid white backgrounds, but it is less visible on darker backgrounds.

The darker the background, the less perceptible it is. It's near-imperceptible in moving images like movies, TV shows, and games, but it _is_ still visible if you try to find it and focus on it. Right now, with the white background of this forum, I can't stop looking at it. -_- I'm not sure that it's a 'dead' or 'stuck' pixel because it becomes more difficult to see as the background gets darker.

I've seen posts here and elsewhere that suggest it may be a _speck of dust_ that got into the panel during manufacturing.

Pics (click to zoom, not very visible in thumbnails):

White background:


White background modified to more closely look like what I actually see:


Mid-lightness blue background:


Dark / practically black background:


Thoughts? :\

#!~Kade


----------



## Psycrow

Sorry for asking again but i cant grasp this other problem..2560 x1440 seems to make windows desktop icons and text realy small.
It looks like ants created the system. I choosed bigger icons on desktop and increased Dpi to 125 % Using windows 7 64 bit

Will windows 10 make this problem better ?
with higer text res. ?

Its like the days with windows 7 and 2560 x 1440 is over cuz it was only ment to 1980 x 1080 screens

How do you peopple deal with 2560 x 1440 in windows 7 ?


----------



## elf42o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Sorry for asking again but i cant grasp this other problem..2560 x1440 seems to make windows desktop icons and text realy small.
> It looks like ants created the system. I choosed bigger icons on desktop and increased Dpi to 125 % Using windows 7 64 bit
> 
> Will windows 10 make this problem better ?
> with higer text res. ?
> 
> Its like the days with windows 7 and 2560 x 1440 is over cuz it was only ment to 1980 x 1080 screens
> 
> How do you peopple deal with 2560 x 1440 in windows 7 ?


Upgrade to Windows 10, who still uses Windows 7?


----------



## Psycrow

I am cuz im ancient i like old stuff cuz it works.
Until im forced to get new ****


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kade7596*
> 
> Just picked up a new, unopened ASUS PG278Q from NewEgg to pair with a GTX 1070. Bought it for what felt like a steal at $515~ish after rebates. Unfortunately, it's not perfect. I'm considering returning it to NewEgg immediately, but I'm concerned about the possibility of getting one that's worse.
> 
> While I'm sure it was there the entire time, I didn't notice it for the first few hours...
> 
> There is a _tiny_, not-quite-one-pixel-sized _bright, white dot_ in the lower-right quadrant of the display. It's _extremely_ visible on bright, solid white backgrounds, but it is less visible on darker backgrounds.
> 
> The darker the background, the less perceptible it is. It's near-imperceptible in moving images like movies, TV shows, and games, but it _is_ still visible if you try to find it and focus on it. Right now, with the white background of this forum, I can't stop looking at it. -_- I'm not sure that it's a 'dead' or 'stuck' pixel because it becomes more difficult to see as the background gets darker.
> 
> I've seen posts here and elsewhere that suggest it may be a _speck of dust_ that got into the panel during manufacturing.
> 
> Pics (click to zoom, not very visible in thumbnails):
> 
> White background:
> 
> 
> White background modified to more closely look like what I actually see:
> 
> 
> Mid-lightness blue background:
> 
> 
> Dark / practically black background:
> 
> 
> Thoughts? :\
> 
> #!~Kade


Try this http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> I am cuz im ancient i like old stuff cuz it works.
> Until im forced to get new ****


you really should upgrade to Win 10, it scales far better then windows 7 at 1440p and has great backwards compatibility for all windows 7 applications, so no reason not too.


----------



## Psycrow

oK THX..I WILL BUYT A NEW PC SOON SO THATS WILL BE ON MY 2 TO LIST IN 2017 :d


----------



## Psycrow

Btw regarding all these calibrations sites that states you should use ther stats for best picture..i find it bull**** cuz i tryed em all on same settings and some was very gray and darkish and blurry..
So i just use OC on 165 - Racing mode - Level 1 - Colour temp normal - Con 50 bright 55 or 60. OD normal..This works !


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Btw regarding all these calibrations sites that states you should use ther stats for best picture..i find it bull**** cuz i tryed em all on same settings and some was very gray and darkish and blurry..
> So i just use OC on 165 - Racing mode - Level 1 - Colour temp normal - Con 50 bright 55 or 60. OD normal..This works !


There is never going to be one profile that works for everyone, so its great to hear you found what works best for you!


----------



## Psycrow

I had Ips glow and 1 dead pixel so i contacted Asus and told em what i felt about the situation " Agry letter "








Then they sent me a link to RMA and i filled out the form. And the few days later a guy from UPS came and switched the screen for me..no hanky panky
I got a new screen or it may be a used screen they repaired..i dont care..i got a better screen now..no Ips glow or dead pixel.

unspecified.jpg 72k .jpg file


It has a very littel screen bleeding in the corner where the bottons are but the camera is making it looks worse..i can live with this rather then have constant ips glow
It also depends on from what angel you look at the screen...i will say its a 99 % good screen i got now


----------



## tgb87

I'm considering buying the PG278Q upgrading from a Korean 1440p 27" IPS which is gorgeous. I've started playing Overwatch after a long gap from FPS and it reminds of the difference between a 60hz and 100hz CRT. The blurriness in fast movement is distracting.

I've looked at the 29Q but it seems to be sold out in my country with no word of when or if it will be back in stock. I think it's probably due to the poor QC.

I am worried the colors will be significantly worse and will feel like a downgrade in general usage. Currently, I only use the LCD in one position about 1 meter away from the screen BUT I will lose the option of sitting on a sofa and having the LCD double as a TV.


----------



## Psycrow

If i must be honest then i always liked samsung for being the best screen/monitor designers but lately they dont make so many screens..its more cellphones now and ****...so i was forced to buy this asus screen to keep up with latest tech and hardware..The asus screen looks damm good ingames but in windows and browsers i find it a bit ****ty to be honest..like a downgrade comparing samsung


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> If i must be honest then i always liked samsung for being the best screen/monitor designers but lately they dont make so many screens..its more cellphones now and ****...so i was forced to buy this asus screen to keep up with latest tech and hardware..The asus screen looks damm good ingames but in windows and browsers i find it a bit ****ty to be honest..like a downgrade comparing samsung


What have I just read?


----------



## Unnatural

Which single GPU would you suggest to pair with this screen? Now I'm with a 2 980ti SLI but I'd really like to switch to single card...


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> Which single GPU would you suggest to pair with this screen? Now I'm with a 2 980ti SLI but I'd really like to switch to single card...


Speaking as someone who owns a PB279Q and came from 2x Titan X Maxwell, the Titan X Pascal does a really great job and doesn't even fall behind in games with really good SLI scaling like Witcher 3.


----------



## Echo9er

Has anyone tested the pf278qr yet??


----------



## OGM3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> Which single GPU would you suggest to pair with this screen? Now I'm with a 2 980ti SLI but I'd really like to switch to single card...


Wait for the 1080ti


----------



## firepong

Hey guys. I know I'm new to the forums but thought I would possibly help some of the people, even partially, with the calibration of their monitors with some of my files. This isn't a guide, butusing a setup from my Calibration hardware. I tried using the settings from tftcenteral for my monitors, but they were washed out color wise, most likely due to being older monitors with a older revision. Which made me decide to get a Spyder5Elite calibration tool.

Here's a heads up though. My monitors are new with a Manufacture date of June 2016, so if you have an older monitor, these calibration profiles and monitor settings might actually make it look worse instead of better. If this happens, just delete the profiles in Color Management in Windows and reset the monitor back to whatever settings you were using before.

Note: These Profiles are for lighting at 120c/m2. If a few people pop up and say these profiles look great, I could possibly create another one for a room with more light.

I'll go ahead and get started. I have 2 monitors and both of them required slightly different settings in the Monitor settings, but the profiles came out, from the naked eye, perfect in comparison using a Spyder5Elite Colorimeter and DisplayCal software set to extensive Color Correction. Just try both and see which one is better, if they will actually make a difference on your monitor.

Heres the profile for Monitor 1:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ucuqukip8plmvp8/ROG%20PG278Q%20%231%202016-12-30%2016-27%20120cdm2%20D6500%202.2%20F-S%20XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm?dl=0

With this profile, you will want to reset Nvidia control console back to Use Application defaults instead of User.
On the monitor, put in these settings:
-Brightness: 23
-Contrast: 50
-Red: 97
-Green: 98
-Blue: 100

For Monitor 2:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cevl7ood6m4qowu/ROG%20PG278Q%20%232%202016-12-30%2019-53%20120cdm2%20D6500%202.2%20F-S%20XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm?dl=0

Same as the above on resetting settings, but use these instead:
-Brightness: 21
-Contrast: 50
-Red: 98
-Green: 99
-Blue: 100

Again, just try them both and pick the one that's better from one of the two. If enough demand is wanted in the next month (I Leave at the end of January for deployment - in Military), I will make a profile with a higher brightness setting for brighter rooms.

P.S. The Files above will look almost the same. THe only thing differentiating them are 1&2 after the monitor brand for the different monitors


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> Has anyone tested the pf278qr yet??


Got the R version 3 days ago. Its has more options and stuff, but still has this aggressive AG Coating. So I am returning it back.

Orderd the new Acer TN "27 XB271HUA" yesterday. Hope this has a better Coating like the IPS model.


----------



## Echo9er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egzi*
> 
> Got the R version 3 days ago. Its has more options and stuff, but still has this aggressive AG Coating. So I am returning it back.
> 
> Orderd the new Acer TN "27 XB271HUA" yesterday. Hope this has a better Coating like the IPS model.


Can you let me know what it's like when you get?


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> Can you let me know what it's like when you get?


Sure, if I dont forget it.


----------



## Psycrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firepong*
> 
> Hey guys. I know I'm new to the forums but thought I would possibly help some of the people, even partially, with the calibration of their monitors with some of my files. This isn't a guide, butusing a setup from my Calibration hardware. I tried using the settings from tftcenteral for my monitors, but they were washed out color wise, most likely due to being older monitors with a older revision. Which made me decide to get a Spyder5Elite calibration tool.
> 
> Here's a heads up though. My monitors are new with a Manufacture date of June 2016, so if you have an older monitor, these calibration profiles and monitor settings might actually make it look worse instead of better. If this happens, just delete the profiles in Color Management in Windows and reset the monitor back to whatever settings you were using before.
> 
> Note: These Profiles are for lighting at 120c/m2. If a few people pop up and say these profiles look great, I could possibly create another one for a room with more light.
> 
> I'll go ahead and get started. I have 2 monitors and both of them required slightly different settings in the Monitor settings, but the profiles came out, from the naked eye, perfect in comparison using a Spyder5Elite Colorimeter and DisplayCal software set to extensive Color Correction. Just try both and see which one is better, if they will actually make a difference on your monitor.
> 
> Heres the profile for Monitor 1:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ucuqukip8plmvp8/ROG%20PG278Q%20%231%202016-12-30%2016-27%20120cdm2%20D6500%202.2%20F-S%20XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm?dl=0
> 
> With this profile, you will want to reset Nvidia control console back to Use Application defaults instead of User.
> On the monitor, put in these settings:
> -Brightness: 23
> -Contrast: 50
> -Red: 97
> -Green: 98
> -Blue: 100
> 
> For Monitor 2:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cevl7ood6m4qowu/ROG%20PG278Q%20%232%202016-12-30%2019-53%20120cdm2%20D6500%202.2%20F-S%20XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm?dl=0
> 
> Same as the above on resetting settings, but use these instead:
> -Brightness: 21
> -Contrast: 50
> -Red: 98
> -Green: 99
> -Blue: 100
> 
> Again, just try them both and pick the one that's better from one of the two. If enough demand is wanted in the next month (I Leave at the end of January for deployment - in Military), I will make a profile with a higher brightness setting for brighter rooms.
> 
> P.S. The Files above will look almost the same. THe only thing differentiating them are 1&2 after the monitor brand for the different monitors


I dont understand why you put brightness down on 20 ish..when i copy ur settings then i get a very dark and dull screen..i must use at least 50+ in brightness to have good lights..and my eyes are perfect and i dont use glasses


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> I dont understand why you put brightness down on 20 ish..when i copy ur settings then i get a very dark and dull screen..i must use at least 50+ in brightness to have good lights..and my eyes are perfect and i dont use glasses


He's in a darker room than you I'd wager. Note that brightness level doesn't really affect "dullness" in any objective way (until going near 0), it literally only affects brightness. To get the most out of a display, one should use minimal to no room lighting and instead only a bias light, and a brightness level of 100-120 cd/m2 (which is what he went for).


----------



## Psycrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He's in a darker room than you I'd wager. Note that brightness level doesn't really affect "dullness" in any objective way (until going near 0), it literally only affects brightness. To get the most out of a display, one should use minimal to no room lighting and instead only a bias light, and a brightness level of 100-120 cd/m2 (which is what he went for).


I still dont get it..a darker room with 20 brightness must equal bad eyes or something..You should use alot of light working with monitors..its not like a cinema....

And why adjust these colours..i cant see the difference if its green 97 or green 100 % or red 98 or blue 95..it simple dont make any sence to me..why not just use 100 %
The only feature i see the difference is using racemode that looks best and then colour temp on normal..marveless settings..i can even see he dead pixels on my screen Hahaha
Gona RMA this crap


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> I still dont get it..a darker room with 20 brightness must equal bad eyes or something..You should use alot of light working with monitors..its not like a cinema....
> 
> And why adjust these colours..i cant see the difference if its green 97 or green 100 % or red 98 or blue 95..it simple dont make any sence to me..why not just use 100 %
> The only feature i see the difference is using racemode that looks best and then colour temp on normal..marveless settings..i can even see he dead pixels on my screen Hahaha
> Gona RMA this crap


You skipped over the bias light part (which is just an evenly distributed white light behind the monitor). Dark room + bias light + low brightness results in a better image from the monitor *and* causes less eye fatigue than a typical setup.


----------



## firepong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> I dont understand why you put brightness down on 20 ish..when i copy ur settings then i get a very dark and dull screen..i must use at least 50+ in brightness to have good lights..and my eyes are perfect and i dont use glasses


It's what boredgunner is saying. I have my setup in a Dark room with barely any light (Gaming/Home Theater room W/ Projector). Most of the time, the lights are off and almost pitch black in the room except for the lights from mine and my brothers computer monitors and the projector if it's on. With the settings I have, the screen looks great in very low light settings and I can watch my computer monitors pretty much indefinitely. Before I got the hardware to calibrate my monitors to this low light, I couldn't go more than maybe 5-6 hours of constant watching of the screen and wasn't going to pay the price that I payed to calibrate my Projector to calibrate my Monitors (~$300 x 2 to do both monitors).

As for the color changes in the monitor, I'm going by what the calibration software is telling me to do. It is getting the monitor setup for Calibration with a Pass of Colors and Brightness level for the given calibration settings with a Pass if the range is <1% Deviance. With the new profile I'm doing right now, its setting Brightness to 220 c/m2 (~57% Brightness). When this one gets done, I will Upload the settings here as well for anyone to use if they want.


----------



## firepong

Ok, here's some ICC Color profiles for 220c/m2. Works really well for rooms with medium light and the highest I will calibrate to due to the brightness of my Home Theater room. Just pick the best setting for your monitor. Might not even be able to notice a difference at all. Though, with the higher c/m2, monitor 1 actually required a higher brightness than the second monitor and a good part lower red for some reason.

Monitor 1 Settings:

Red - 93
Green - 97
Blue - 99
Brightness - 59
Contrast - 50
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d8w8fo760jjggsk/ROG%20PG278Q%20%231%202017-01-02%2019-07%20220cdm2%20D6500%202.2%20F-S%20XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm?dl=0

Monitor 2 Settings:

Red - 97
Green - 98
Blue - 99
Brightness - 57
Contrast - 50
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5gse1wnn5cl6sw/ROG%20PG278Q%20%232%202017-01-02%2017-33%20220cdm2%20D6500%202.2%20F-S%20XYZLUT%2BMTX.icm?dl=0


----------



## Surprentis

I just got one of these for Christmas and its taking some getting used to it seems like my screen is yellowish. Perhaps I need to calibrate or something which I know nothing about. running on a 2500k/980ti. Ill post pics when I get home from work in hopes I can get some help


----------



## Psycrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firepong*
> 
> It's what boredgunner is saying. I have my setup in a Dark room with barely any light (Gaming/Home Theater room W/ Projector). Most of the time, the lights are off and almost pitch black in the room except for the lights from mine and my brothers computer monitors and the projector if it's on. With the settings I have, the screen looks great in very low light settings and I can watch my computer monitors pretty much indefinitely. Before I got the hardware to calibrate my monitors to this low light, I couldn't go more than maybe 5-6 hours of constant watching of the screen and wasn't going to pay the price that I payed to calibrate my Projector to calibrate my Monitors (~$300 x 2 to do both monitors).
> 
> As for the color changes in the monitor, I'm going by what the calibration software is telling me to do. It is getting the monitor setup for Calibration with a Pass of Colors and Brightness level for the given calibration settings with a Pass if the range is <1% Deviance. With the new profile I'm doing right now, its setting Brightness to 220 c/m2 (~57% Brightness). When this one gets done, I will Upload the settings here as well for anyone to use if they want.


Plz do..im also using 57 brightness now..its like 57 is perfect


----------



## Psycrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You skipped over the bias light part (which is just an evenly distributed white light behind the monitor). Dark room + bias light + low brightness results in a better image from the monitor *and* causes less eye fatigue than a typical setup.


OOw you got some kind of lamp/light behind ur screen ? what kind of light is that ? can you link me what extactly this bias is ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> OOw you got some kind of lamp/light behind ur screen ? what kind of light is that ? can you link me what extactly this bias is ?


Here is an effective and inexpensive setup I use:

https://www.amazon.com/Ppunson-Flexible-Adapter-Lighting-Greenhouse/dp/B01I8Y9VHM/

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GC4NR2A/


----------



## firepong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Plz do..im also using 57 brightness now..its like 57 is perfect


Already uploaded. Its on the previous page in this thread (613). The color's fade a little on the 220c/m2 compared to the 120c/m2. But that's a little expected due to the greater brightness.

With my eyes, I could definitely tell the difference between the 2 profiles, but they still look really good. The whites are still white and the blacks are blacks compared side-by-side on the monitors.


----------



## firepong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*
> 
> I just got one of these for Christmas and its taking some getting used to it seems like my screen is yellowish. Perhaps I need to calibrate or something which I know nothing about. running on a 2500k/980ti. Ill post pics when I get home from work in hopes I can get some help


Use one of my color calibration (ICC) files on the previous page. There's a post at the top that has 120c/m2 (~23% Brightness) and at the bottom of the page with 220c/m2 (~57% Brightness). Since your monitor is newer like mine (Manuf. Date of June 2016 on my monitors), those color profiles should work well compared to the ones earlier on in the thread.

The 120c/m2 is for low light/no light rooms and the 220c/m2 is for rooms with plenty of light. Just take your pick and try them out. Just make sure to use the given settings with the given profile (AKA Monitor 1 settings and ICC FIle and Same for Monitor 2).


----------



## Egzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echo9er*
> 
> Can you let me know what it's like when you get?


Testet it today and I also has a hard coating, a bit lighter than the Asus, but colors look worse and navigating through the meny is really stressy, compared to the asus stick on the back.

Will return it. But considering keeping the asus now. Dont know if I should keep or wait for the new HDR 4k monitors that where announced.


----------



## Psycrow

I cant stresss enough how bad this asus monitor is in quality...im sitting here on needels until i get my money back for this potato screen


----------



## OGM3X

No problem here with my PG278Q , really like this monitor !


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> I cant stresss enough how bad this asus monitor is in quality...im sitting here on needels until i get my money back for this potato screen


I'm using 3 right now, so you just got unlucky.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I'm using 3 right now, so you just got unlucky.


Yea, I agree. People are crying left and right. Every brand has issues. That's why one has a window to exchange it.


----------



## nerdybeat

Rejoining this club today! Just picked up a used PG278Q today from a local seller, so I was able to check it out before hand. He has just bought it in November but is selling off his main rig and getting one of the newer screens announced at CES.

I had early adopted this screen shortly after it released, and I got a dud with the issues most complained about on release. I'm excited to be back! I'll be lurking this thread again for calibration tips and tricks as well.


----------



## DrockinWV

Hey guys, if anyone is looking for another screen Im currently selling mine!

Asus Rog Swift PG278Q


----------



## Porter_

well crap. my PG278Q just started the dreaded blurry text and flickering. i'm just beginning to search for solutions, so far lowering down to 100Hz has fixed it (but i gather this is just a temporary fix). anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## jase78

Anyone know if there is a fix for the line down the center of the screen problem? I can usually disable and then re enable gsync to fix it but it always comes back.


----------



## dboythagr8

Haven't posted in this thread since....around 2015?

Have a question. I have a PG278Q. Since release there have been multiple revisions including the PG279Q (IPS) and the PG278QR. Any improvements on the latter from my original model that would make it worth "upgrading"?


----------



## sl4ppy

I just picked up a PG278Q*R* yesterday. I'm frankly kinda blown away how good it looks for a TN panel and given the sentiment on most of this thread. It sits with my PG348Q right next to it (an IPS panel) that I keep calibrated with a Spyder5 regularly and out of the box it this TN looks great.

I couldn't be happier.

Looks like this refresh version (the R) is improved panel color, HDMI port, and 165hz. I throw my calibrator on it later and report the results.


----------



## Thergood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> well crap. my PG278Q just started the dreaded blurry text and flickering. i'm just beginning to search for solutions, so far lowering down to 100Hz has fixed it (but i gather this is just a temporary fix). anyone have any experience with this?


I'd love to know if you found anything on this. My PG278Q just starting having these issues as well after 2 years.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thergood*
> 
> I'd love to know if you found anything on this. My PG278Q just starting having these issues as well after 2 years.


All of my sleuthing on the internet tells me the panel is borked and the only way to fix it is to RMA back to ASUS. I haven't done it yet but I'm going to. Sort of a bummer. In the mean time I picked up a 40" Samsung 4K tv to try that out as a display. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Omenat

there is alot of pages, so i dont know if this has been asked before.
But is there a way to overclock this monitor to 165 hz, or is it a different panel in this then the 279?


----------



## markob53

Was cleaning mine over the weekend and there must have been something on the microfiber cloth i was using because a small scratch has developed on my screen, it's not that noticeable unless it's on a white background but it's still annoying. Is there any known method for filling in or removing scratches on screens?


----------



## Freakydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markob53*
> 
> Was cleaning mine over the weekend and there must have been something on the microfiber cloth i was using because a small scratch has developed on my screen, it's not that noticeable unless it's on a white background but it's still annoying. Is there any known method for filling in or removing scratches on screens?


well to be honest the only way is too replace, the skill level to polish out a scratch, never mind the polishing media required are both hard to find things


----------



## invectus

I have my monitor for a while. The first one they gave me was sent to RMA, weird screen problem, blurry text half of screen etc..

The new one.. refurbished.. I insisted on getting a brand new but it was impossible.

*THE PROBLEM: Black Flicker from time to time, very odd, happens one an hour, happens twice at a time sometimes happens 3 times in a row. Black black black miliseconds.*

Sometimes i get the feeling that it does this more often when i leave PC and put down the headset, first i thought it was a accelerator in my Logitech artemis and that it was some application switching settings or what not.. but it dosnt seem to be like this. The flicker goes on even if the headset is unplugged. Any ideas??


----------



## Xtremist

Guys I would like some guidance.

Please check out my issue in the linked videos











This screen is a recent RMA replacement that I received from Asus. My previous one had a bright patch but didn't have this issue what-so-ever. Nothing else about my setup has changed in between using these 2 PG278QR monitors. I literally unplugged one and handed it to the courier, then plugged this one straight in and it immediately started doing this.

To clarify, I have a PG278QR and when I change the refresh rate in Nvidia control panel, it can cause the colours to go absolutely horrendous, like weird amounts of saturation and / or gamma or something (I'm very new to this high-end panel world). It can be triggered by selecting the 165hz overclock on the screen when I don't tend to use.

I'm using an EVGA GTX 1080 connected via the display port cable which came with the monitor.

I heard there was a firmware update to fix a vertical banding/scanning issue which was available by sending your monitor back to Asus. Is it possible that this update has done something to trigger this fault?

I'm fairly certain that this is a fault with the screen itself as I was using a PG278QR 1 hour previous to this and it was not doing anything of the sort

Should I send it back straight away?

Please let me know if any further information would be helpful.

Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invectus*
> 
> I have my monitor for a while. The first one they gave me was sent to RMA, weird screen problem, blurry text half of screen etc..
> 
> The new one.. refurbished.. I insisted on getting a brand new but it was impossible.
> 
> *THE PROBLEM: Black Flicker from time to time, very odd, happens one an hour, happens twice at a time sometimes happens 3 times in a row. Black black black miliseconds.*
> 
> Sometimes i get the feeling that it does this more often when i leave PC and put down the headset, first i thought it was a accelerator in my Logitech artemis and that it was some application switching settings or what not.. but it dosnt seem to be like this. The flicker goes on even if the headset is unplugged. Any ideas??


For those experienceing this same problem like

Random flickering or display goes off / on.
Can't power on back when powered off.
Display off / on when you unplugged any related device on the pc
Display off / on when power on / unplugged any device from the same power source.
Mostly, this is all relating to the swift's power supply, get a similar brick like this
https://www.amazon.com/UpBright-Adapter-PG278Q-Monitor-Charger/dp/B00MH9YSCS


----------



## striker3

guys any fix for blurry text or i have to rma it?


----------



## Keyan

So my Swift developed this issue recently where if i shook the table it was on, or lightly smacked the monitor with my hand the unit would flicker on and off to black a few times, and other times the signal would seem to become corrupted and the output would be garbage.

I sent the unit in for RMA.

Do they still have service units available or will I be getting back a PG279Q or PG 278QR? (I have the basic PG278Q model and according to the asus website, it's not listed for sale any more)


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> well crap. my PG278Q just started the dreaded blurry text and flickering. i'm just beginning to search for solutions, so far lowering down to 100Hz has fixed it (but i gather this is just a temporary fix). anyone have any experience with this?


I know this post is over 9 months old. But I hope you or someone else can help me here.

My monitor at a cold start has been flickering. After it stops flicker, text becomes blurry and the gamma is off.

I used to look at this gamma chart, and it would be completely gray:
http://glennmessersmith.com/images/adjust.htm

Now when I look at it, it's just 3 solid colors and not gray at all. What does this mean? Is the gamma broken?

I thought it was my GPU, but I hooked up my HTPC to the monitor and noticed the same issues.

It can't be my GPU because I play games completely fine.

It can't be software related because it does this on another desktop as well.

Is this a known problem?


----------



## nrpeyton

My 4k TV does that (starts flickering -- especially the mouse cursor on screen -- then gradually gets worse). Restarting the TV always clears it.

I've never experienced any problems with my PG278Q - apart from a *dodgy power supply.*

ASUS replaced the supply, but fitted it with too big a fuse. The old only had I think a 3 amp. The new one a 13 amp.

I'm worried if the new power supply develops the same problem as the old one (they are identical parts) that a 13 amp fuse could allow damage to the monitor it's self. ASUS didn't seem to care.

At the end of the old PSU's life. There were sparks flying and it blew 2 fuses.

I've avoided them for any purchases since. There's a video on my youtube showing the problem I had with monitors PSU:


----------



## VultureX

Hmm, well the quality of this monitor is disappointing. It's breaking down just after the 3 year warranty period :<
Will get a G-Sync monitor from another brand next time :\


----------



## EarlZ

Was researching about the PG279Q and it seems like since 2015 Asus has not improved the quality control on the BLB and extreme IPS glow on some panels now I may need to look into a different panel type, how narrow is the horizontal viewing angle on the PG278Q, what are also the inherit 'quality control ' issues on this monitor?


----------



## sixstringmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Was researching about the PG279Q and it seems like since 2015 Asus has not improved the quality control on the BLB and extreme IPS glow on some panels now I may need to look into a different panel type, how narrow is the horizontal viewing angle on the PG278Q, what are also the inherit 'quality control ' issues on this monitor?


I picked one of these up from Microcenter while the Black Friday deals were going but I'm going to return it and go with the PG279Q. I also had one briefly in early 2016 but ended up returning it too.

There are two things I dislike about this monitor:

The anti-glare coating is very heavy. It can look cloudy and be noticeable in very dark scenarios. It also makes text a little blurry in day-to-day use (web browsing, documents, etc...) but the clarity is fine for gaming. This is probably my biggest issue with the monitor because I also wanted to use it for writing code.
Pixel inversion is still a thing on this monitor. Granted, the one I got recently is much better than the one I had in 2016, but it was still noticeable to me. I have a couple of friends who have this monitor that don't notice it unless they are looking for it.
Also - this monitor isn't the best when it comes to color banding, but I wouldn't ding it for it. Overall, this is a really good gaming monitor but maybe not as good as other options for day-to-day use because of the anti-glare coating.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixstringmonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Was researching about the PG279Q and it seems like since 2015 Asus has not improved the quality control on the BLB and extreme IPS glow on some panels now I may need to look into a different panel type, how narrow is the horizontal viewing angle on the PG278Q, what are also the inherit 'quality control ' issues on this monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked one of these up from Microcenter while the Black Friday deals were going but I'm going to return it and go with the PG279Q. I also had one briefly in early 2016 but ended up returning it too.
> 
> There are two things I dislike about this monitor:
> 
> The anti-glare coating is very heavy. It can look cloudy and be noticeable in very dark scenarios. It also makes text a little blurry in day-to-day use (web browsing, documents, etc...) but the clarity is fine for gaming. This is probably my biggest issue with the monitor because I also wanted to use it for writing code.
> Pixel inversion is still a thing on this monitor. Granted, the one I got recently is much better than the one I had in 2016, but it was still noticeable to me. I have a couple of friends who have this monitor that don't notice it unless they are looking for it.
> Also - this monitor isn't the best when it comes to color banding, but I wouldn't ding it for it. Overall, this is a really good gaming monitor but maybe not as good as other options for day-to-day use because of the anti-glare coating.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback, the information about the coating is very valuable. I also notice it when I was able to check a store display unit just recently.


----------



## OGM3X

No problems here with my PG278Q


----------



## Maphisto86

Newbie here with a question. Sadly my refurbished screen bought just over a year ago has developed a dead pixel I think. Warranty is probably done so I was wondering if I could troubleshoot the problem to figure out if it is a dead pixel or not.


----------



## ewiggle

Are any of you pg278q owners noticing the neon blue glow at the bottom of this screen? Is it just something that all of them have?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewiggle*
> 
> Are any of you pg278q owners noticing the neon blue glow at the bottom of this screen? Is it just something that all of them have?


I think thats the glow for TN panels, does it appear on other solid colors?


----------



## ewiggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I think thats the glow for TN panels, does it appear on other solid colors?


Here's what I'm talking about.



See that blue border? It's also on the pg278q I tried but not on the Acer. I'm just wondering if everyone with the 240hz Asus and Dell/Alienware also have the same blue glow.

(Edit: It's also on the acer. Turns out, in the image, I was just at the wrong angle to see it - that is, unless it just happened to suddenly appear today and wasn't there initially but that's doubtful. You can see it on black backgrounds in games towards the bottom left of the screen for sure.)


----------



## EarlZ

Ive seen that on TN panels but not THAT bright and large, I think its a defect, but let others chime in


----------



## agisthos

I have finally got this monitor looking great. No, make that fantastic.

Since purchase in 2014, I have been very unhappy with the PG278Q. It looked washed out and bland, no matter what color profile or settings I tried. And no, this was not in comparison to IPS, but to other good TN monitors I have had.

I tried doing visual calibration using various slides tools to adjust gamma and color balance e.t.c.but it made no difference.

I then read somewhere that the X-Rite Colormunki Display is a good calibration tool for cheap price. I purchased it and felt I wasted my money. The profiles it created were no better than stock, or worse, had a heavy yellow tint to everything. No pure whites anywhere.

But then I read that one should ditch the X-Rite software, and instead use DisplayCAL, a free calibration software that supports all the various calibration devices.

Oh boy, what a difference. The profile DisplayCAL created was spectacular compared to before. Pure whites and rich colors, finally!!

So if you want to get the best out of this monitor (or any) get a Colormunki display (around $130) and use DisplayCAL.


----------



## agisthos

All my hate and regret over buying this monitor has now gone away. The only thing I am still annoyed at Asus for is using such a ridiculous heavy AG coat, which makes daily coding and text use painful. But apparently the latest Dell S2716DG revisions use a lighter AG coat, and its the same AU panel. Does the newer build PG278Q use this lighter AG coat too?


----------



## sixstringmonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> Does the newer build PG278Q use this lighter AG coat too?


Not in my experience. I bought and returned a PG278Q in late November 2017 and the coating looks to be the same as the older builds.


----------



## ewiggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agisthos*
> 
> But then I read that one should ditch the X-Rite software, and instead use DisplayCAL, a free calibration software that supports all the various calibration devices.


Bro, this comment saved me from wanting to throw the Acer XB252Q in the trashcan. With the stock software that came with the colormunki, the screen just went dull and had a green tint over it. I'd basically given up and then I saw your comment about DisplayCal.

And WOW. This software is awesome. Calibration works and it works well and is a lot more persistent than the colormunki's setup. Does take awhile to calibrate, and totally worth. Thank you for sharing your experience man, otherwise I'd still be butthurt about the green tint.


----------



## agisthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixstringmonk*
> 
> Not in my experience. I bought and returned a PG278Q in late November 2017 and the coating looks to be the same as the older builds.


That's a shame. So if we want this spec with a light AG coat, the Rev 4 and above Dell S2716DG is the one to go for.

Have you noticed there is no other models with 27" 1440p, TN and G-Sync? None of the new ones have come out. Samsung has a new line but they are Freesync.


----------



## agisthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewiggle*
> 
> Bro, this comment saved me from wanting to throw the Acer XB252Q in the trashcan. With the stock software that came with the colormunki, the screen just went dull and had a green tint over it. I'd basically given up and then I saw your comment about DisplayCal.
> 
> And WOW. This software is awesome. Calibration works and it works well and is a lot more persistent than the colormunki's setup. Does take awhile to calibrate, and totally worth. Thank you for sharing your experience man, otherwise I'd still be butthurt about the green tint.


That's great. The X-Rite Colomunki software is not just bad, but it created a look that was worse than stock. People need to know as most who but those cheap calibrations tools will be using the stock software, and missing out on their monitors potential. DisplayCAL is amazing for free software.


----------



## Salvatore80

Hi All,
I just bought my PG278QR. It's perfect for gaming but it's not so perfect for, let's call it working. Solid colors look rather like gradients, not solid, even from straight ahead.
Is it typical for this screen? It's not so noticeable on my other TN screens, but they're much smaller.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I currently have a PG278Q. What settings do you suggest to reduce the visibility of pixel inversion especially in stereoscopic 3D mode?

I am seriously considering purchasing the updated PG278QR and selling my current monitor. My biggest issue is pixel inversion in 3D because that is what I would be using the monitor primarily for. Has this issue been resolved in the PG278QR? I am hoping for some high quality 3D gaming.

Are there any other 1440P 3D vision monitors which I should look at?


----------



## Shadorino

I've had the PG278Q since august 2014.
My Turbo button suddenly stopped working. I don't know if it's because of Windows 10 1803 or the driver 397.31 Does your Turbo button still work ? Mine only displays the current refresh rate, but can't change it anymore, whether it being on the desktop or in a game.
I'm too lazy to clean remove and clean install the previous driver.


----------



## OGM3X

Windows 10 1803 Turbo button works fine here .


----------



## Shadorino

I just tried the previous driver, 391.35, it works again. I then jumped to 397.55, and it doesn't work anymore. What driver are you on ?


----------



## OGM3X

397.31


----------



## Shadorino

Damn...
When did you buy your PG278Q ?


----------



## OGM3X

Manufacture date june 2016


----------



## Shadorino

Ok. Mine was probably July or August 2014. I'll mention that on the NVIDIA driver feedback form. Thank you.


----------



## captainrembo

Hey guys, slight problem with my PG278Q. We've been struck by thunderbugs here in the UK, and after booting up my PC, I noticed one on my monitor. I went to squish the little blighter so I could get him off my screen, and it turned out he was inside the screen. Now I've got this nasty little mark on my screen.












Does anyone here know anything about how to disassemble the monitor so I can clean it out? I've just noticed another one typing this that already seems to be dead at the top left corner now as well. I've looked into it online and haven't really found any sound advice on how to take it apart; I've already had a look around the back of the screen and can't see any visible screws to sort it out.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Farley

Just got one of these bad boys, manufacturer date of April 2018, so was built a couple of months ago. IPS glow is there slightly, but overall quality of the panel seems excellent.

Anyone know any good calibration settings?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How do you get ips glow on a TN panel exactly ?


----------



## Fairtex

*Help me*



agisthos said:


> I have finally got this monitor looking great. No, make that fantastic.
> 
> Since purchase in 2014, I have been very unhappy with the PG278Q. It looked washed out and bland, no matter what color profile or settings I tried. And no, this was not in comparison to IPS, but to other good TN monitors I have had.
> 
> I tried doing visual calibration using various slides tools to adjust gamma and color balance e.t.c.but it made no difference.
> 
> I then read somewhere that the X-Rite Colormunki Display is a good calibration tool for cheap price. I purchased it and felt I wasted my money. The profiles it created were no better than stock, or worse, had a heavy yellow tint to everything. No pure whites anywhere.
> 
> But then I read that one should ditch the X-Rite software, and instead use DisplayCAL, a free calibration software that supports all the various calibration devices.
> 
> Oh boy, what a difference. The profile DisplayCAL created was spectacular compared to before. Pure whites and rich colors, finally!!
> 
> So if you want to get the best out of this monitor (or any) get a Colormunki display (around $130) and use DisplayCAL.


Could you tell me about how to setting DisplayCAL detail?


----------



## falcon26

I'm trying to decide if I want the Asus monitor or the LG 32GK850G. One thing that really worries me is BLB and I've heard really bad stories about the Asus. Has that been improved at all? They are both about the same price.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

No reason to buy the pg278q in 2018


----------



## wuudu

I have the PG278QR model and only thing that I really don't like about it is the lack of deep blacks like the VA panels have. The colors are good but they lack the deepness. And the screen is little bit to bright (even on lower settings) for office use. But in gaming... its really good. The speed of the screen is really great. Haven't noticed any smearing or ghosting. And compared to my VA panel its like the screen is "alive". It's like in the crt times, maybe. 



Don't know how much the R model differences from the regular Q one. But for gaming this screen is good. In my opinion after using it for 2 months.


----------



## sav4

Shadorino said:


> I just tried the previous driver, 391.35, it works again. I then jumped to 397.55, and it doesn't work anymore. What driver are you on ?


Did you sort this out?
I’m having a issue where the monitor will only go to 120hz or less no option for 144 on the last 4 or so drivers


----------



## JOZone

Hi there

I recently got a ASUS pg278q with a cracked screen, trying to find a new one.

But i only find screens for the newer pg279g monitor so am wondering if anybody of you know if its good idea to put in a pg279 panel in a pg278q monitor?

my screen number: m270q002 v0

Number for the pg279q: M270DAN02


----------



## MrAgapiGC

Hello long time i do not post. here is my deal i need help on a ASUS PG27VQ with he menu burn in. or a link here to read. i spend the 620pages reading from today. since RMA is not possible, is to expensive to send. around 450 round trip. 

a got start point will be great


----------



## Nicko Lie

So today I noticed something odd about the colors on the left one and found out blue light filter doesn't work on it. Then I looked closer and noticed screwdriver marks on top and bottom of the right side. I bought this monitor "New" from amazon 9 months ago and of course I had call them up to complain about them sending me a defect that was already opened to get refurbished. I got a replacement out of them after a headache of talking on the phone. I was offered a $485 refund by the supervisor who told me there is a "restocking fee". My replacement will be here in 4 days.


----------



## Shadowdane

I'm sure some other people here have tried various .ICM files floating around for the PG278Q for color calibration and never been happy with how they look?? I know I tried at least 3-4 different ones and I thought they all looked worse compared to no calibration.

I think due to most of the calibration files floating around are calibrated for a monitor brightness of ~120cd/m^2 which is kinda the standard for doing photo work and other visual graphics. But honestly 120cd/m^2 is just too dim for gaming and loading a calibration file meant for that brightness level will make things look way too dull and washed out when using brighter monitor settings.


So I got a X-rite i1 Display Pro calibration tool recently.. thought I'd post my .ICM file here which I calibrated for 240cd/m^2 brightness, 6500K Color Temp & Gamma 2.2!! I noticed things looked a TON better for my PG278Q, do note every panel is a bit different. So my calibration might not the best fit for your monitor but it's worth a shot for most people I'd think. Especially if you like your monitor set to around the 50 brightness setting.

You'll need to set the following in the display OSD for Brightness, Contrast & Color Temp settings. If you don't match those OSD settings the calibration might look a bit off in the color balance.
Brightness: 51
Contrast: 50
Color Temp: User Mode
R: 97
G: 100
B: 98


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KfzHuaTfShUDbn0u897aNI4x-a_B83LI/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Xtream

Shadowdane said:


> I'm sure some other people here have tried various .ICM files floating around for the PG278Q for color calibration and never been happy with how they look?? I know I tried at least 3-4 different ones and I thought they all looked worse compared to no calibration.
> 
> I think due to most of the calibration files floating around are calibrated for a monitor brightness of ~120cd/m^2 which is kinda the standard for doing photo work and other visual graphics. But honestly 120cd/m^2 is just too dim for gaming and loading a calibration file meant for that brightness level will make things look way too dull and washed out when using brighter monitor settings.
> 
> 
> So I got a X-rite i1 Display Pro calibration tool recently.. thought I'd post my .ICM file here which I calibrated for 240cd/m^2 brightness, 6500K Color Temp & Gamma 2.2!! I noticed things looked a TON better for my PG278Q, do note every panel is a bit different. So my calibration might not the best fit for your monitor but it's worth a shot for most people I'd think. Especially if you like your monitor set to around the 50 brightness setting.
> 
> You'll need to set the following in the display OSD for Brightness, Contrast & Color Temp settings. If you don't match those OSD settings the calibration might look a bit off in the color balance.
> Brightness: 51
> Contrast: 50
> Color Temp: User Mode
> R: 97
> G: 100
> B: 98
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KfzHuaTfShUDbn0u897aNI4x-a_B83LI/view?usp=sharing


Do you still have the calibration profile the google link is down?


----------



## WaXmAn

I still have my pg278q, but the color profile always gets reset and gets annoying every time I wake the PC up from sleep. The .ICM profile never sticks with this monitor. Every other monitor...no issues.


----------

